# Is there truly no love for Timex?



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection. 
I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex? 
Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

I got one, still ticking


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

I think they are fine watches with good features.
They use this funny elongated font though on their digitals, and their stopwatch needs separate buttons to start/stop; which always throws me off. Silly stuff, but I am an eccentric guy (so what I think doesn't count)


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I sort of like Seiko, Casio, and Citizen, Alba, Orient in the lower price range.

Nothing wrong with Timex, but, a little more value in some of the other brands.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

I like Timex  Similar to your situation, I'm a college student and money is tight, but the bug still bites. Timex offers a lot of interesting designs for not a lot of money. Every time I'm in an outlet mall I stop by a Time Factory and have a little look-see, even if I know I'm not going to buy anything. A lot of different styles available, too, thanks to their numerous sub-brands (Nautica, Marc Ecko, Guess, etc).

I'm a big fan of Marc Ecko clothing (and sub-brands like Avirex and Zoo York), so I have a couple of Timex-built Marc Ecko watches:








^^That's one of the first watches in my collection. It's a little gaudy for my tastes lately, but I still give it some love once in a while when I'm feeling like being flashy. It's on a Guess strap.








^^Turn the focus adjustment a little bit, and we have my Super Technical Chronograph, which gets a lot of wrist time. It's really well-built, with a very nice bracelet.








^^Got this one at a Time Factory off the $19.99 clearance table  The perpetual calendar is a neat feature, and so is the full-dial Indiglo.

There's also a black face/PVD case alarm chronograph at Wal-Mart that's on sale for $45 that I kinda want to get, but I've already got something incoming, and my Luminox already fulfils the full-black color scheme. I don't, however, have an analog alarm watch yet.

I sold a Timex Expedition digital watch a while back, too. I didn't wear it very much, but it treated me well as a work beater for a long time. The battery lasted a good 7 years or so, and in fact it still powered the alarm well after the dial got too dim for me to be able to turn the alarm off 

You really can't beat Timex (and Casio) if you're operating in the sub-$100 (and often sub-$50, as all the above pieces are) price range.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I have 20 or so Timex watches, my oldest is a 1950's that still has US Time on the back. Most are newer however. I don't think you can beat the value in under $50 watches. I was going to post my newest Timex's in a separate thread but why not do it here? I got the compass watch for $39.00 in the Bargain Basement at Cabela's, the other Expedition was a Walmart special for $44.00. Both are nice for the $$.























































Here are some of my other Timex's, probably not all of them but the ones I found pictures to:


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

I have several older Timex watches. They do last a long time.:-!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

I've picked up a few over the years. Good solid watches for the money. Many interesting styles.


----------



## timcc23 (Nov 18, 2007)

Due to some recent pictures of cool Timexes on the forum, I decided to check out there website. They do have some nice looking watches and a lot of variety. I would agree with the comment that Seiko and Orient offer a little more for the money in this price range, but Timex still is a good option. I had an Expedition and a coupe Iron Man Triathlon in 1990s that I absolutely loved. Maybe I'll have to pick up a new Timex...


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

I love em! My very first watch was a Timex childs manual wind , a bribe from my Brother so that I would be page boy at his wedding (I was 7!)
Here are the two I have now with the rest of the collection! There is a perpetual calendar (which seems to keep to around 8 seconds a month accuracy!) and a beautiful SL 38 jewel that has an astonishing level of fit and finish!
Here's to Timex!


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

There is a lot of love for the product, but, I think, not the name. People tend to shy away from wearing brand names that denote "inexpensive". Unfortunately, Timex, along with other great products like Seiko, fall victim to the bias.


----------



## kw1 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have two. Only one pic. It's PVD'd :-d

I love the Indiglo.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

go timex go timex....
i like it......
i am awayting an Humvee......
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## SwissyOwner (Oct 22, 2007)

I have two and would buy another with out hesitation if I like the style:



















I tend not to like their bands or bracelets, so I end up replacing them..


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Timex |>|>


























Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Got this 42 years ago at age eight. Still runs


----------



## tbalaban (May 17, 2007)

I have four. Two that look like this (the other has saber-style hands):










One of these:









And this one arrived today. It's not your grandfather's Timex:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

tbalaban said:


> <snip>
> 
> One of these:
> 
> And this one arrived today. It's not your grandfather's Timex:


Those TX models are sweet, congrats on a great pickup :-!
The black/orange dial version is on my wish list.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

i had two from the Ironman 'Sleek' line.

great watches. not as robust as my 'G', but for the price it's easy enough to buy two. not to mention that the interface is much simpler, with nice prompts and the display is much easier to read. figure in the fact that the contour and low weight make them disappear on your wrist and they make a lot of sense.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.


I have this one too and I love it. It's surprisingly well built for it's price range.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

sixtysix said:


> I have 20 or so Timex watches, my oldest is a 1950's that still has US Time on the back. Most are newer however. I don't think you can beat the value in under $50 watches. I was going to post my newest Timex's in a seperate thread but why not do it here? I got the compass watch for $39.00 in the Bargain Basemant at Cabela's, the other Expedition was a WalMart special for $44.00. Both are nice for the $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection!:-!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

taro1313 said:


> Nice collection!:-!


Thanks, I actually forgot a few! But to answer the questions...I am not sure there is any difference between the Electric and Electronic, they seem to be the same type of movement.
*Update: see my answer in posts below, these are very different! Sorry for the bad answer!!*

Compass is easy to use. You just calibrate it by putting it in the calibrate mode and turning it slowly around twice on a flat surface, then set declination angle if needed. Then when you want it work, hold it level and hit either button. Works for 20 seconds..then needle returns to zero. It points north at my house!

The retrograde is a nice piece, I had to look around to find it on a bracelet, the strap model seems more common.

Here's one I forgot, my German made 17 Jewel Timex 400:


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Sadly, I've had negative experiences with my Timex watches. I've managed to "drown" two ironman models (while swimming in the ocean, heck they're supposed to be meant for such sport!) and one expedition (while crossing a river during a hike, again, an activity for which the watch was supposedly designed). Since then I've stuck to my Casio edifice and g-shock for outdoor recreation. They've yet to fail me, I've even taken 'em scuba diving.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks 66, I'll have to keep an eye out for the retrograde and compass watch.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.


That looks great! Not to mention the finish on the movement is more attractive than the entry level Seikos. What kind of price does this piece command?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

we love timex......
and we have many question......

so.. please sixtysix can you help me..?
about this Diver 200m showed in the modified (by me) pic...



1) does it have screw down crown and screwed case back?
i think yes.....

2) what's the purpose of the gear-like ring across the pusher?
i don't know,,,

3) does the lume it is still good also without the indiglo?
don't know...

4)the strap or the braclet can be easy replaced with a standard one or maybe does it requires a dedicated strap or bracled only made by Timex?

it is good?
It's heavy or well usable?
have you any lume shot of the timex 200m diver...
i'm planning of buying one.....

Thanks Thanks Thanks


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> we love timex......
> and we have many question......
> 
> so.. please sixtysix can you help me..?
> ...


Hello ecalzo!

Here is a lume shot and an Indiglo shot, the light colored sections on the rotating bezel glow as well. I would say lume is average in intensity, not sure how long it lasts.



















The gear like ring on the pusher is there for pure decoration, it tries to look like a lock so the pusher can't be accidently used under water (some of my Invicta's have this feature) but does not seem to turn. The pusher id for the indiglo light.

The strap looks like it can be replaced easily, it has hollow end links and it looks like standard spring bars underneath. Screw heads appear to be fake, making it look like a screw in pin for the strap.

It does have a screw down crown and a screwed case back! You are right. As far as being heavy, the band is stainless and rubber and it weighs 4.9 oz. (138.9 g) set up for my wrist. I would say medium weight for a diver. Is it good? I like it, but if I were going to dive, I would most likely wear a pro grade diver. They call this a Dive STYLE watch, good looking but not sure how it would hold up in the deep sea.

Here are more photos of it, first one shows screw down crown:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Torrid said:


> That looks great! Not to mention the finish on the movement is more attractive than the entry level Seikos. What kind of price does this piece command?


I got mine for $96 at Amazon.com.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Torrid said:


> That looks great! Not to mention the finish on the movement is more attractive than the entry level Seikos. What kind of price does this piece command?


I got mine on clearance for less than $40. Couldn't be happier. I compared prices at the time and couldn't find anything less than $150.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

wonderful reply...
thanks a lot indeed...
i think i like it so much...
i will go to see if they have one of those here in a shop that have 
timex sign on the door in my town........
we will see.....
:-!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Difference between Electronic and Electric!

Boy was I wrong....I looked in my Timex book and it looks like they introduced 'Electronic' Around 1969-70. There is actually a difference. They are completely different animals...sorry I should have looked it up first!

*Electric (Mod. 40 and 41 w/date movements)*

-9.75 x 12.75 linge
-Power Cell drives balence, balance drives time train, hands rotate.
-Beat rate 21,600
-Temp compensated hair spring
-Tweezers and screwdriver is all that is needed to dissassemble.
-access movement through caseback

*Electronic (Mod. 84, 85, and 87 (87 is Cal. 882)*

-13.5 linge
-Mod 84 and 85 had a switch, mod 87 had a thick film circuit with 2 trasistors, 1 cap, 4 resistors.
-The electronic circuit connected to the moving coil by second small hair spring
- Looks like Balance is pulsed by switching polity? 
- Beat rate 21,600
- Had to get movement through crystal, case back fixed.


----------



## R.H.Port (Aug 19, 2008)

Where are the automatic movements made? Are they Chinese? What kind of accuracy are they capable of?


----------



## tbalaban (May 17, 2007)

zippofan said:


> Those TX models are sweet, congrats on a great pickup :-!
> The black/orange dial version is on my wish list.
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


 Thanks, Griff. This may take over from the Ticino which is not yet back from the Far East Gnome Factory. :-(

The TX has great wrist presence and I've had more positive comments in the 1st 24 hrs than I've ever had before. Plus I can read it without my glasses. YEH!


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't have any pictures, but I must say that Timex watches were (and continue to be) a favorite of mine. I was browsing the other day and found this interesting link to old advertisement "torture tests" which Timex performed to demonstrate the shock proofing and waterproof quality of its pieces. They include a dolphin swimming with a Timex Waterproof attached to a baton, a torture test of a ladies' watch inside a dishwasher (natch), and Mickey Mantle attaching a Timex watch to a baseball bat and hitting a pitch.

It's really a cool site (not mine): http://watches.ryanrooney.com/timex-videos.html


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

sixtysix said:


> Hello ecalzo!
> 
> * It does have a screw down crown and a screwed case back*! You are right. As far as being heavy, the band is stainless and rubber and it weighs 4.9 oz. (138.9 g) set up for my wrist. I would say medium weight for a diver. Is it good? I like it, but if I were going to dive, I would most likely wear a pro grade diver. They call this a Dive STYLE watch, good looking but not sure how it would hold up in the deep sea.


Another question please..
i saw it today at my local store but unfortunately it was closed.....
so...
does the case it is all made of stainless steel or maybe only the screw back case it is 
SS and the case it's made of another kind of metal?
:think:
so sorry but the shop was closed.......:-(

for the look.......
it is the PVD version the best looking or maybe the model like your's..?
At the shop they also have the titanium version with the yellow dial...
i'm debating a lot about the one i want.....
:think::-!

thanks for the great pics and for all the answer...


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

All this discussion and Timex pictures is making me want to go down to my local Time Factory and browse around today... I'd better play some WoW to quell the urge to leave the house


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> Another question please..
> i saw it today at my local store but unfortunately it was closed.....
> so...
> does the case it is all made of stainless steel or maybe only the screw back case it is
> ...


I think the case is all Stainless on this one, says SS case on the back.

I would say try them on. the PVD looks good, fist time I saw it was your post. I am not too big on yellow, I passed that one up for mine.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

so i'm contagious sixtysix, right?
:-d:-d:-d
you bouth because of my post.
and now....
i'm going to buy one because of your's,,,,
:-d:-d:-d

funny....
this timex it's great for the value and for the price.....
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

OKAY!!! Now this is what I was wanting to see........ Great replies and pics! Thanks everyone. I'm already looking for my next one.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry Monk said:


> OKAY!!! Now this is what I was wanting to see........ Great replies and pics! Thanks everyone. I'm already looking for my next one.


me too.......
:-d:-d:-d


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> me too.......
> :-d:-d:-d


|>|>|>|>|>Very nice!!


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's a couple I forgot.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have 10 + Timexes. They are fine watches.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL I got paid today, so I think I'm gonna hit the local Time Factory  Timexes and Casios are a good way to scratch that itch without feeling too guilty about it after.


----------



## IslanderFan (May 26, 2006)

I have two by timex...

one old (sorry for bad pic)










it has quite a domed crystal










and one not so old


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

Just one Timex, it's my bedtime watch since it's so easy to forget I have it on. Oh, and the indiglo, too. It used to be my daily wearer for a year or two a while back and it served me well.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

there's lover of timex here for sure
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1297708#post1297708


----------



## speedyr1 (Jun 19, 2008)

The Timex Ironman Triathlon watch is one of the top sports watches of all time! I've had one for almost 20 years.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just in case anyone is interested, Shnoop has 5 Timex Acquas for $19.99 + S/H.

Anyone know anything about Acquas?


----------



## jusregular (May 20, 2008)

I would buy more Timex watches but they are not big enough for me. I like my watches between 36mm and 46mm. Since I am also on a square watch kick at the moment I don't really want any Timex watches. i love their autos though.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

One of my 2 Timexs:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Speaking of big Timex, I can't take my mind off this one, E-Instruments Tide/Temperature/Compass :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## bigbuddhayo (Dec 16, 2006)

Timex has always made a nice watch in my opinion. My grandfathers vintage auto is what spurred my interest into collecting! If it wasnt for that, I probably wouldnt have so many damn watches! That being said, i own 5. One vintage auto, two new autos, and two "T" seies three hand models.

-Sean


----------



## delaguer (Oct 14, 2008)

zippofan said:


> Speaking of big Timex, I can't take my mind off this one, E-Instruments Tide/Temperature/Compass :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


This one looks "too crowded" for my taste but nonetheless, it's a mean looking watch!

I've never own a Timex before but after I saw the pictures here, I might gonna get one myself!! :think:


----------



## Bogeyman (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd consider my brief stint with Timex to be the most serious lapse in judgement I've ever made.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am now considering them due to haveing to watch my budget more. I have recntly seen some very good values at Target and Walmart. IT seems that Timex has certain models sold only at certain stores. :-!


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.


 I have this exact same watch and it's my favorite Timex as well. 
Rich


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

I still own an Ironman... had it since I was about 12, can't believe it still works. All it's taken is battery changes.


----------



## chchz (Jun 19, 2008)

R.H.Port said:


> Where are the automatic movements made? Are they Chinese? What kind of accuracy are they capable of?


 Made in China, and very well made, especially since Timex has good QC.
Accuracy, I think, is around -20s to +40s a day.

I have 76 watches, some fairly expensive, but my favorite is a Timex expedition chrono alarm









The case is ion coated, and very thick, so it is cool black b-) and very durable. $45 on sale at Wal Mart, but this thing has the fit and finish of a $600 dollar watch.

I have 7 Timex watches, and I'm looking for a certain model vintage 21j right now. I have had a lot of problems with the old unjewelled movements, but I think the 21j versions are indestructible, and they make some of the nicest quartz mov'ts around.

Is there no love for Timex?
I think there's a lot here;-)


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

chchz said:


>


I keep seeing this one in the jewelry counter at Wal-Mart, and always end up forcing myself to walk away, thinking "I already have enough watches, and I'm kinda done with quartz anyway." But now I bought a new Platt case with room for 8 more watches, and I may find it harder to walk away next time.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

SquishyPanda said:


> I keep seeing this one in the jewelry counter at Wal-Mart, and always end up forcing myself to walk away, thinking "I already have enough watches, and I'm kinda done with quartz anyway." But now I bought a new Platt case with room for 8 more watches, and I may find it harder to walk away next time.


I like that one, Wal-Mart, hmmm :-!

I want this one too:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=209648

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

chchz said:


> Made in China, and very well made, especially since Timex has good QC.
> Accuracy, I think, is around -20s to +40s a day.
> 
> I have 76 watches, some fairly expensive, but my favorite is a Timex expedition chrono alarm
> ...


That's nice! Gonna check out my local Walmart tomorrow! Do you have a model # so I can look it up on line?

Edit: Nevermind, the cheapest I can find is at Amazon for $57







http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000SZMMXU.
Don't forget the 20% off! Is the $45 after the 20%? I can't find it on Walmart.com.


----------



## Chuck P (Aug 12, 2008)

zippofan said:


> I like that one, Wal-Mart, hmmm :-!
> 
> I want this one too:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=209648
> ...


Get it! I have really taken to the watch; soon as I get home from work, off go the autos', on goes the T. I can wrestle the 3 yr old with no worries, and the 8 monther just loves to touch the screen (and put it in his mouth:-d).

If it weren't for some of the watches I see in the wrist check threads, I'da never known about her!

And I think I have seen it even cheaper at jomashop or some other sites now.:-!

CP


----------



## Ghobbit (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi,

Timex has a new watch T2M561 hits stores..... It seems to be a knock off design.... still looks nice though.

http://www.timex.com/gp/product/B000T7KZQ8/ref=sr_11_1/181-8398456-6518053?ie=UTF8&timexBrand=core

Does anyone have this watch and can give a review/opinion?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ghobbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Timex has a new watch T2M561 hits stores..... It seems to be a knock off design.... still looks nice though.
> 
> ...


I saw it at the store when I went looking for the chronograph today (which I didn't find, although I saw the white version for $70+?) and it's basically a sub homage without the cyclops, and with a 12 and 6. I could have sworn they made a "truer" sub homage. Why mess with a classic design?


----------



## chchz (Jun 19, 2008)

taro1313 said:


> That's nice! Gonna check out my local Walmart tomorrow! Do you have a model # so I can look it up on line?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, the cheapest I can find is at Amazon for $57
> 
> ...


I just bought it by chance one day. I was angry at something and bought it impulsively. I don't even remember what the original price was.

Last time I was on the Timex website, it wasn't listed :-( .


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

A recent Timex purchase:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Ghobbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Timex has a new watch T2M561 hits stores..... It seems to be a knock off design.... still looks nice though.
> 
> ...


Damn, I like that one too! I have been looking for a sub-alike to put on a Bond NATO though if I was going to spend $75 I'd get an Orient auto first.

I think I may be able to slip the altimeter/baro digital though, a stocking stuffer to myself :-d

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Chuck P said:


> Get it! I have really taken to the watch; soon as I get home from work, off go the autos', on goes the T. I can wrestle the 3 yr old with no worries, and the 8 monther just loves to touch the screen (and put it in his mouth:-d).
> 
> If it weren't for some of the watches I see in the wrist check threads, I'da never known about her!
> 
> ...


Must resist...getting weaker... :-!

Glad to hear it holds up Chuck, I really like that watch!


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

I owe my left arm to a Timex. I was in a car accident when I was in high school and my arm was on the car window sill when it turned over on it's side. My Timex got between the car and the pavement and prevented my arm from getting caught in there. 

I found my watch a few yards down the road- the case had broken where the straps were connected but the thing was still running! 

I've always had a Timex in my collection since then(mostly iron man and expedition models) and always will.

If I have in "itch" that my wallet can't afford to scratch, i usually end up running to the Timex AD and looking for a homage instead. If I eventually get the watch I originally wanted, then the timex still makes a great gift.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

StanSuarez said:


> I owe my left arm to a Timex. I was in a car accident when I was in high school and my arm was on the car window sill when it turned over on it's side. My Timex got between the car and the pavement and prevented my arm from getting caught in there.
> 
> I found my watch a few yards down the road- the case had broken where the straps were connected but the thing was still running!
> 
> ...


You should send that in to their PR deparment. Would make for a cool TV commercial!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just wanted to say:

*I LOVE TIMEX!*

I've gotten a few recently and they are a great bang for the buck. I especially like their easy set alarm series.


----------



## Chuck P (Aug 12, 2008)

I love my Timex ABC!!


















I think that was some of the best $ I've spent on a watch. I think the dried baby drool adds to it's allure...:-d

CP


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Here are my Timex(s)....



















LUME SHOT HAS NOT BEEN ENHANCED!!!




























And since someone mentioned Marc Ecko...

SWISS MOVEMENT ECKO:



















And another Ecko...


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

I like both of mine pretty well.




























Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Just personal preference, I especially like this one...


----------



## rt19 (Jun 8, 2008)

This thread reminded me of a watch that I used to have but lost a long time ago. Some time in the mid to late 90's, some watch company came out with a line of analog watches with an alarm on them; you'd set the alarm with a secondary crown and pull it to activate. I remember the ad campaign vaguely, and it was kind of secret agent-ish. I'm pretty certain it was by Timex, because I distinctly remember Indiglo on the watch, but I could be mistaken. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Was it a Timex, and do they still make anything like that? 

Thanks!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

rt19 said:


> This thread reminded me of a watch that I used to have but lost a long time ago. Some time in the mid to late 90's, some watch company came out with a line of analog watches with an alarm on them; you'd set the alarm with a secondary crown and pull it to activate. I remember the ad campaign vaguely, and it was kind of secret agent-ish. I'm pretty certain it was by Timex, because I distinctly remember Indiglo on the watch, but I could be mistaken. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Was it a Timex, and do they still make anything like that?
> 
> Thanks!


That sounds like a Timex Reef Gear I-Control


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Timex, like owning your fist Daisy BB Gun,,,...:-! Gotta love that "Indiglo".


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

cb400bill said:


> That sounds like a Timex Reef Gear I-Control


Here is one of mine, but this only has one crown (not a secondary one) and is strictly digital:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

After reading this thread again,I may have to Visit the Time factory outlet at gurnee mills on my vacation now and then i will have to walk over to the Fossil outlet and then Burlington coat factory.Thanks a lot!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

Isthmus said:


> Here is one of mine, but this only has one crown (not a secondary one) and is strictly digital:


More like this one.


----------



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

I like this watch a lot. Or maybe I just like the movement, with a big date and 12 hour chrono. Or maybe it is because it reminds me of Zenith Defys. Hmm...


Z-FREAK said:


> SWISS MOVEMENT ECKO:


----------



## colbalt (Feb 18, 2009)

What a great thread! I think it's a nice reality check. I never knew you could get some of these options at this price point.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

When I was at a Time factory, one of the sales people told me about an on-line coupon. It is $5 off $30, which is better than what you get in the coupon books there, ($5 off $40) and you can print as many as you need. If you go with other people, you can save a bunch of money.

http://www.timefactory.com/sales.html

EDIT: Sorry guys, this coupon is no good as it is expired. They may update it though.
2nd EDIT 4/20/8 The coupon has been renewed till 12/31/2009.


----------



## vmaxkevin (Mar 5, 2009)

I wear an Ironman Kona as my everyday beater for work. I used to be a watch snob, but have seen the light. I'm definitely going to have a closer look at Timex after seeing some of the pictures on this thread. All some of those watches are missing is the expensive price tag!


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

FYI, here's a reiew of the Timex Luxury Sport automatic I posted on WUS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=216993

Here are my 3 Timex, and there will probably be more! :-!


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

kw1 said:


> I have two. Only one pic. It's PVD'd :-d
> 
> I love the Indiglo.


I got the exact same one to!
Sorry i couldn't upload a picture the upload failed 
I've also had many Timex Ironmans in the past and had good memories with all of them.


----------



## Cappy (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my one Timex on its new black Christopher Ward, came out quite elegant actually:










Here's my five year old's:



















These Timex kids elastic straps are the cats meow. You don't have to mess with a buckle or anything, holds nice with just the right amount of tension, leaves no mark. I've been trying to find an adult version, closest I could find was a Suunto Vector replacement that I'm not sure is elastic:


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Grunchy said:


>


Thank you so much for posting this. My 16 month old is fascinated by my watches. every time she sees one on my wrist she touches it and plas with it. I've been thinking about what to get her for her first watch when the time comes and all I could come up with was some cheapy kids digital. I would much rather that she first learn analog time telling, and you sir have shown me the light. Thanks to your post, I ran a search to see what else was out there and came accross this model, The Timex Time Keeper T89022:










I think I'm going to order one, remove the battery, and store it for when she is old enough, since these seem to no longer be made by Timex. Thank you so much for doing this post. You made my day and my daughter now has her first watch (even if she doesn't know it yet). :-!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I got one of these for my daughter.


















The left foot opens the Owl's eyes and reveals the time, white the right foot advances the time by 5 minutes. Or you can just turn the hands or the knob.


----------



## Cappy (Dec 5, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> Thank you so much for posting this.


You're welcome, happy to help! I saw the boys one while wandering around the London Drugs store, it was the last one they had on hand. We're having a 6th birthday party tonight in fact, he still doesn't know exactly how to read the watch but everything is right there, he'll get to it eventually.

It's funny, he has somehow associated wearing a watch with being important. I guess the story was that the kindergarten teacher asked him to do something, so he puffed himself up and declared "I guess you're asking the guy with the watch!" and then took the attendance to the office or whatever the task was. I heard the story second hand from another parent, I guess the teacher was pretty surprised by that. I've given him a couple other fun watches but he only wears the Timex, it's the only one with a comfortable strap, he calls them "my watch collection", heh heh!

Kids are great


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

lol, that's a cute story. The first watch I gave my daughter was also my first "mod". I put in a picture of the family at Disney, and although she could not tell time well at the time, she liked looking at the picture.


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

I currently have a Timex Expedition T47012.
By the way does anyone own the Timex Expedition Analog and Digital Combo T44642?


----------



## Aero (Jan 3, 2008)

nam6869usmc said:


> Timex, like owning your fist Daisy BB Gun,,,...:-! Gotta love that "Indiglo".


Im assuming that's quartz, does timex has one of those in automatic, the one with 12-24 dial military/pilot type of watch.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Z-FREAK said:


> Here are my Timex(s)....


Thanks for the idea for this strap! I tried several straps and bracelets, and none of them worked. So I got the same one you got and it looks great! As an added bonus, it was inexpensive. With the original bracelet, I felt the watch was unwearable. Now, it's getting wrist time. The simple lines work very well with this watch.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Grunchy said:


> It's funny, he has somehow associated wearing a watch with being important.


Yeah, but...that's _correct_.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> Yeah, but...that's _correct_.


In the land of no watches, the man with one watch is king! (And is always on time!)


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

taro1313 said:


> Thanks for the idea for this strap! I tried several straps and bracelets, and none of them worked. So I got the same one you got and it looks great! As an added bonus, it was inexpensive. With the original bracelet, I felt the watch was unwearable. Now, it's getting wrist time. The simple lines work very well with this watch.


I hear ya. My PC sat for a long time strapless until I made one that looked good on it


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I finally got around to photographing my watches, so here are some of my Timexes.

White Retrograde on Bracelet (Originally on leather strap)









Shock Resist On Leather (Originally on nylon strap)









Chrono w/ Easy Set Alarm









Easy Set Alarm









^^^ These guys swapped their bracelet and strap. vvv

Perpetual Calendar 









Chrono w/ Easy Set Alarm on Bracelet (Originally on leather strap)









Electronic 









Manual wind Snoopy with rotating plane and clouds.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

SquishyPanda said:


> I hear ya. My PC sat for a long time strapless until I made one that looked good on it


Nice, is that a dark brown strap? Bit hard to tell from the pic. :-!


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice Timex collection!!!


----------



## jimbellows (Mar 13, 2009)

I remember Timex was pretty hot when I was younger


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

taro1313 said:


> Nice, is that a dark brown strap? Bit hard to tell from the pic. :-!


It's more that top color. Just got a harsh shadow on the bottom


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

I've always had at least one Timex, and for years it was the only brand I bought. I had a Timex Expedition Ana-Digi that lasted more than a decade of dirt, bangs, drops, scrapes, and multiple battery changes. I finally chucked it when the seconds hand dropped off. 
Oh, hi, new guy here. You'll find me here, at the Seiko forum, and the G-Shock forum. b-)
These are the two Timex watches I currently have.
Expedition Rugged Field








Ironman Shock (T53771)


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's one I'd probably buy. An Ironman Triathlon 50-lap Dual Tech Solar. Anyone have any experience with one of these...?


----------



## trips (Jan 19, 2009)

I just picked up this Timex Expedition Chronograph at Target for *$17.99*!! They had a big markdown. It was originally $69.99. I almost bought a plain Expedition for $9.99, but I didn't think I needed two of almost the same watch.

I think it's a pretty cool beater.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

The more I see it, the more it appeals to me. Ebay has them for ~$45... I may have to go for it.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

trips said:


> I just picked up this Timex Expedition Chronograph at Target for *$17.99*!! They had a big markdown. It was originally $69.99. I almost bought a plain Expedition for $9.99, but I didn't think I needed two of almost the same watch.
> 
> I think it's a pretty cool beater.


Oh man! You got a steal! I've been looking all over for that cream colored watch at a reasonable price, and the lowest I've seen them for was like $60. Congrats! You may want to consider ordering a bracelet from Timex for $12. :-!


----------



## trips (Jan 19, 2009)

When I bought this one I was really looking for the all-black version, but I've never seen it in the stores.

I may look at their bracelets b/c I think I want something waterproof for it. The band says "water resistant leather," but I don't think water is ever good for leather.


----------



## MaTTK (Feb 13, 2006)

tbalaban said:


> I have four. Two that look like this (the other has saber-style hands):


I just picked up a gray dial version of this watch for $12 (tax included) at Target. Must have been at the store for a while as it was sitting in the front case all by itself with a red-tag sticker.

Not sure of the Model Number or all the functions as the manual doesn't seem to match the watch.

My other Timex is a Perpetual Calendar that I like quite a bit.

Matt


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know the model number of this watch???


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

oooooo I like that one :-!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Now that Timex has automatic watches ,I would like to see them put the auto movement in a diver.


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

MaTTK said:


> I just picked up a gray dial version of this watch for $12 (tax included) at Target. Must have been at the store for a while as it was sitting in the front case all by itself with a red-tag sticker.
> 
> Not sure of the Model Number or all the functions as the manual doesn't seem to match the watch.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for that watch. The analog digital combo except in a different color. Have yet to find it at any retail store. Oh well:roll:


----------



## jamsu (Feb 28, 2009)

Catbird said:


> Anyone know the model number of this watch???


I just looked at the timex website but couldn't find it on their website. I'd also like to know, it looks very nice.


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

jamsu said:


> I just looked at the timex website but couldn't find it on their website. I'd also like to know, it looks very nice.


That is a nice looking Timex where did you find the picture?


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

*One Timex to show*

Here's my Timex Humvee from the 'bay. So far it has been reliable and I like the wrap strap. My wife has a Timex digital with the elongated numerals, which are not really my cup of tea.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I Hate Timex so much! Today I took a Tmex Chrono alarm with a red dial and -----BOUGHT IT!It was 32 bucks with tax .I also bought a 22mm brown leather Croco print strap for use on my vintage casio sport watch .It was under 10 bucks.Time Factory is my downfall.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Control your hate you must, young jedi. Learn in time, you will, to use this hate to buy many Timexes. Much hope for you I see.


----------



## helius (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got this watch back from Timex in Arkansas. Got this Timex Triathlon years ago when it was the only "stealth" HRM (and probably still is). The integrated strap started to fall apart after a marathon season. Thinking that it'd be horrendously expensive to replace, I got a Garmin Forerunner and so the Timex ended up in a drawer for a long while. On a lark, I emailed Timex and got it replaced for a song! At 4-6 weeks the service is somewhat slow, but $20 for a strap and new battery (with return shipping included), I'm not going to complain.

Timex gets a big thumbs up for their service and repairs center. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Taro 1313, already learning I am.At wal mart ,I picked up a Timex expedition dive watch for 30 dollars .It has a blue face ss case it is 18mm between the lugs it is wr to 200 meters with indiglo.It is an older model and was discounted from approx 55 dollars.I did not like the ss bracelet and now it resides on a black silicone rubber voguestrap.


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

James Haury said:


> Taro 1313, already learning I am.At wal mart ,I picked up a Timex expedition dive watch for 30 dollars .


Niiice. I'll wear my version of the Timex Expedition today in honor (Wal-Mart, $38). Check out the [Tue, 14-Apr] WRUW thread for pics.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

James Haury said:


> Taro 1313, already learning I am.At wal mart ,I picked up a Timex expedition dive watch for 30 dollars .It has a blue face ss case it is 18mm between the lugs it is wr to 200 meters with indiglo.It is an older model and was discounted from approx 55 dollars.I did not like the ss bracelet and now it resides on a black silicone rubber voguestrap.


Very cool!

I heard that Voguestrap is being dropped (or has been dropped) by Timex and being replaced by Speidel.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Timecacher said:


> I have several older Timex watches. They do last a long time.:-!


Really nice collection, esp. the first one, it looks sort of Russian!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

There was a picture of a white-faced Timex on PMWF a couple of months ago, it had "Power Reserve" scripted on the face, in all sincerety it was one of the best looking watches I've ever seen. Looked to be from the 60's. I've searched eBay since, never see one. It was a stunner.


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

Outlawyer said:


> There was a picture of a white-faced Timex on PMWF a couple of months ago, it had "Power Reserve" scripted on the face, in all sincerety it was one of the best looking watches I've ever seen. Looked to be from the 60's. I've searched eBay since, never see one. It was a stunner.


Like this one?


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

I find that the vintage Timex pieces look better than the newer watches. For some reason, I associate their current pieces with a "younger" feel to them which makes me stray away from them. Although, I know they have a dress watch collection.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

jay3429 said:


> I find that the vintage Timex pieces look better than the newer watches. For some reason, I associate their current pieces with a "younger" feel to them which makes me stray away from them. Although, I know they have a dress watch collection.


I agree with you except that I like the new ones too!

Here are a couple vintages I rescued.

A Marlin










And a 21.









I'm thinking about replacing the crystals.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Well ,Wal Mart still carries Voguestrap.


----------



## barta13 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would love to get myself a couple! But here in switzerland you can't really get them (or at least i don't know where) and in france (country just next to mine) they are at least 30% more expensive, you know with the shipping fees and the higher cost of living. So i wil probably get a couple next time i go to the US. But untill then, i will keep on reading this thread and sighing.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Barta13.I believe OPEX is a name Timex uses in France.If you get over there let me know.I have one OPEX branded watch and it is nice. I think I paid 10 or 20 bucks at the most for it.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

(oops!)


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

SquishyPanda said:


> ^^Turn the focus adjustment a little bit, and we have my Super Technical Chronograph, which gets a lot of wrist time. It's really well-built, with a very nice bracelet.


Damn it Squish.. I just can't get this one out of my head. :-d

Anyone know where I can find one in this color scheme?? Anyone have one to sell? PM me please! Been looking for over a year with no luck... :-(


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

There is an eBay seller who has been selling Timex Humvee's for several months. Today I noticed that the picture of the Humvee's he's selling had changed - the new picture shows a different module - the current module doesn't have lines on it like the earlier module did. So I bought the newer model. I believe the Humvee has the same module as the Timex Atlantis, which I think Timex still sells. 

I asked the seller where he got the Humvee's from. He said he bought them directly from Timex, that Timex has so many warehouses with old stock, that when they do inventory they find the old stock and sell it. He thinks the current batch of Humvee's he's selling came from overseas.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

I dug this vintage Timex out to wear today. Like it a lot.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

I love when threads like this one continue to have legs 6 months later. My very first watch was a Timex I got for Christmas when I was 8 (1974), and I have had a few others over the years. This is the only Timex I currently own . . .


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

After pondering the idea for awhile, I finally placed an order for this one yesterday...


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just wanted to give a heads up that the Time Factory coupon has been updated and will be good until 12/31/2009.

$5 off $30.
http://www.timefactory.com/sales.html


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm really tempted to buy a timex beater.....
what about this one.....?

:think:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a few Timexes. From 1970s hand winds



















to Electric DynaBeats, one a TimeZone



















to 90s quartz










to IronMan










to modern Automatic










Why would anyone not love a Timex?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

help needed here for timex dive style question
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2076974#post2076974
;-)


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> I have a few Timexes. From 1970s hand winds


I love these 2! Do you know the model numbers by any chance?


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

i love my timex divers...


----------



## zerkalo (Dec 4, 2008)

All right Mikey T! Nice set. 

What's the model number of the auto with the tourbillon?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Unfortunately it's an open heart and not a tourbillon. I think it's T2M518.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

angelo said:


> i love my timex divers...


i'm going to buy this beauty in blue dial........
do you think it will be appropriate....???
;-)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

taro1313 said:


> I love these 2! Do you know the model numbers by any chance?


Sorry, but I don't. There is a number on the back of the quartz, but that is the cell or module number, not the model. The production date is March of 91. The manual wind, I have no idea, but I'll check a bit for you. The seller claimed a date of 1975 on that one.



zerkalo said:


> All right Mikey T! Nice set.
> 
> What's the model number of the auto with the tourbillon?


The auto is model# T2M5186K per Timex's site. The movement is a Sea Gull ST25, I believe. It's a good-sized watch with a hefty feel to it.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The catalog number of the quartz is 17011. Still no word on the hand-winder.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Timex ain't exactly as affordable compared to the Casio(S) in this part of the world but it did not stop me from landing one. Just couldn't get enough of the creamy dial ;-)


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> The catalog number of the quartz is 17011. Still no word on the hand-winder.


Thanks!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

many guys loves timex........
and me too......
i hope to put on my live pics soon.......
for now i would like to add my new blue diver ......


----------



## Surly (Jun 5, 2009)

Timecacher said:


> I have several older Timex watches. They do last a long time.:-!


I have that last one. I got it as a kid and it's still in pretty good shape. I've got my eye on a new strap for it to replace it's current Twist-O-Flex.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

go timex go......the post is becoming... longer every day a little more.....:-d
here's my live pics........


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

bought another one timex :-d:-d
i've got the timex fever.......
i hope you'll like it guys.......
i will post live pics as soon as possible.......
here sold at marion military institute too:
http://www.marionmilitary.edu/about-mmi/military service oriented.da

timex expedition rugged field watch model n. T49271
100m WR stainless steel case, push in crown , push in case back,
Shock resistant , indiglo features , 43mm case diameter, band width 20mm
mineral glass.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

added live pics :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

A few of mine, excuse the rubbish photo's


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

had this clock for about 10 years


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

Terry Monk said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


I have almost 2 dozen Timex's, love em, was my very first watch and will always have a special place in me heart! Second probably the Casio G-Shock. You should look into getting a couple of them, I have seem them as low as 37 bucks, new, shipped.:-!


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

timcc23 said:


> Due to some recent pictures of cool Timexes on the forum, I decided to check out there website. They do have some nice looking watches and a lot of variety. I would agree with the comment that Seiko and Orient offer a little more for the money in this price range, but Timex still is a good option. I had an Expedition and a coupe Iron Man Triathlon in 1990s that I absolutely loved. Maybe I'll have to pick up a new Timex...


I have never had a Timex let me down and I have put quite a few to the test, I have owned one Orient, and still do, has been a great watch, (I know they are owned by Seiko now,but still have a different movement) as for Seiko, I have had several problems with there auto's, stopping working all together, accuracy issues, crown fitment, leakers, which led me to sell every one I owned, which was about 8, even my kenetics, just kinda left a bad taste in my mouth, I have no desire to own another one. I won't even look at one anymore, In my own opinion, I am probably gonna step on some toes, but, Seiko has really been talked up higher than the true quality of the watch, unless you are refering to the higher end ones that cost a great deal more, buck for buck, ln the low end, I think a Timex is a better watch.:-!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

<Juggernaut> said:


> I have never had a Timex let me down and I have put quite a few to the test, I have owned one Orient, and still do, has been a great watch, (I know they are owned by Seiko now,but still have a different movement) as for Seiko, I have had several problems with there auto's, stopping working all together, accuracy issues, crown fitment, leakers, which led me to sell every one I owned, which was about 8, even my kenetics, just kinda left a bad taste in my mouth, I have no desire to own another one. I won't even look at one anymore, In my own opinion, I am probably gonna step on some toes, but, Seiko has really been talked up higher than the true quality of the watch, unless you are refering to the higher end ones that cost a great deal more, buck for buck, ln the low end, I think a Timex is a better watch.:-!


It just amazes me how many 30+ year old Timexes I pick up at flea markets, which still run after a quick cleaning.


----------



## MDH (Jun 17, 2009)

Not to put a downer on this thread, but my dad had a pretty poor experience with the Timex Expedition compass watch he bought. First, he went to adjust the time and the crown just came straight out the watch. This was fixed in-store though, and didn't give him any more problems. Then the bezel lost its indexing, it just span round with no clicks. This was bearable, but then the compass feature just stopped working one day. After the battery ran out he didn't bother getting a new one fitted...

That said, they are relatively inexpensive and I'm thinking of getting one of their chronos.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I picked up a Timex electric at the flea market today.Seven dollars for the watch four for the strap and five for the battery installed. So far it runs and keeps good time.The battery in a new one was supposed to last a year.I hope I get that much life out of it.Here is an update.In 3 days it has gained an hour.I hope I can regulate it.o|So far so good my local watch repairer seems to be having some success getting it to keep good time.


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Catbird said:


> The more I see it, the more it appeals to me. Ebay has them for ~$45... I may have to go for it.


Are there any places where I can buy this watch for cheap on the web. Thanks.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The mentioned $45 on eBay is as good as you are likely to get.


----------



## bsmith13 (Dec 30, 2008)

I know that the quality of some Timex watches is higher than others. I still have the Expedition I bought in 1999 before I went to Squadron Officer School. The indiglo doesn't work any more, nor do the alarms, and most of the watch is corroded from being in contact with my salt skin. I keep it for sentimental reasons.

But the watch did it's job for a very long time, though several deployments. I considered it my work horse. I think Timex makes a great affordable watch.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

bsmith13 said:


> I know that the quality of some Timex watches is higher than others. I still have the Expedition I bought in 1999 before I went to Squadron Officer School. The indiglo doesn't work any more, nor do the alarms, and most of the watch is corroded from being in contact with my salt skin. I keep it for sentimental reasons.
> 
> *But the watch did it's job for a very long time, though several deployments. I considered it my work horse. I think Timex makes a great affordable watch.*


agree......|>


----------



## robb01 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had several over the years, all have been good watches


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

robb01 said:


> I've had several over the years, all have been good watches


right said!!
i'm planning of buying this combo.....:-d
the seller said that it has metal case....
;-)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I just put my Automatic on a Maratac Elite strap. Wow! 24mm untapered strap, notched for lugs on 20 or 22 mm watches. A bit stiff at first, but it seems to be breaking in well. It really changes the character and feel of the watch. See what you think.


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Timex 2G201 off Ebay


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

pulled the trigger....another timex incoming.....
timex mania is unstoppable.......

:-d:-d:-d

after seeing the photo of the guy on the helicopter 
here
http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26440
i though that my last timex will be like his timex ironman......
a rugged military piece....


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

I love this! I've been away from the site for awhile and come back to find this thread has taken a life of it's own! I love all of these pics! Gonna have to check out the local Walmart and Target this week. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry Monk said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches?* I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?*


that are the words that started all from the beginning....... 
welcome back and thanks to you my friend.....;-)
the timex fans still out somewhere.....;-)


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Proud new owner of Squish's supertechnical!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

here's my new timex combo military........
now you can see it with live pics......


someone can tell me if it is normal that only
the two push button on the right of the watch 
makes sounds when pushed?
it's normal that the indiglo and the mode buttons
doesn't make any beep when pushed?
:think:

thanks


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

No love here. I've owned three Timex watches and they all broke within 6 months of purchase. Those three watches were not abused and I just assumed from that experience that Timex meant throw away. From Timex I moved to G-Shocks which were bulletproof but weren't always office appropriate. After the G-Shocks I bought a Seiko dress watch and twenty years later the Seiko is still working.

<|<|<|


----------



## lolotek (Aug 22, 2009)

i bought a timex expedition e-tide t4558 for about 6 weeks, and it worked just fine untill 2 days when i have noticed that the indiglo light won't light up enymore when i push the crown,everythin else works normaly, please give me an answer of what happends.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

lolotek said:


> i bought a timex expedition e-tide t4558 for about 6 weeks, and it worked just fine untill 2 days when i have noticed that the indiglo light won't light up enymore when i push the crown,everythin else works normaly, please give me an answer of what happends.


I can't tell you what's wrong with your Indiglo, but if it's a new watch, you have a year of warranty. I suggest that you will have the best results if you use it.


----------



## Surly (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is my new T2M932 that I bought last night (Quartz), and an old (1979) one I've had since I was a kid (manual wind). 









Ironically, they were both on expanding metal bands. :-x


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

wow great couple...:-!
the T2M932 does have screw down crown 
and screwed caseback or both push in?:think:


----------



## balla (Jun 6, 2008)

I love Timex especially there vintage pieces thay have produced some very unique watches over the years as it happens I am wearing this 1968 electric today.


----------



## Surly (Jun 5, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> wow great couple...:-!
> the T2M932 does have screw down crown
> and screwed caseback or both push in?:think:


Both push in, this is a $40. watch.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Terry Monk said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


New love for me, unorthodox maybe towards Timex standards... but I'm awaiting a Sport Luxury :

















(not my pics)

It'll be my second Timex (I inherited the first one from my uncle)


----------



## ericchae (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw this at REI yesterday and I might have to get it.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I like that one in black; mine is similar...


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Surly said:


> Both push in, this is a $40. watch.


it's a nice watch anyway......:-!


----------



## Surly (Jun 5, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> it's a nice watch anyway......:-!


Thanks!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Some great Timexes here the perpetual calendar really rocks that black and grey( I might have to get one for my perpetual) nato and the square case timex is so cool.Heavens to Bob! they are all cool vintage watches.


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought I'd share my 1970 Self-Wind that I recently picked up.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

There certainly is now :


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been eyeing these blue beauties lately. Not sure which one I like better.


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

Caraptor said:


> I've been eyeing these blue beauties lately. Not sure which one I like better.


If you are looking for opinions, I like the one on the left better.


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm leaning toward the one on the left, too. :-!


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't know why I just double posted...sorry.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have the one on the left and it's a great watch.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Caraptor said:


> I've been eyeing these blue beauties lately. Not sure which one I like better.


I like the one on the right a little more... Sunray dial pops more and tachymeter bezels are not my thing.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Surly said:


> Here is my new T2M932 that I bought last night (Quartz), and an old (1979) one I've had since I was a kid (manual wind).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of T2M932 please......:think:
i'm considering of buying it........:-(
thanks ;-)|>|>


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

taro1313 said:


> I have the one on the left and it's a great watch.


Any pics?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Caraptor said:


> Any pics?





















Here are it's brothers in red and black. I though I had a photo in blue, but I guess I don't. It's also available in cream and panda colors.

I just happened to swing by the Time factory store in Shelton today and they had the blue one on sale for $25.

I love this series.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

And you didn't pick one up for me? :-d


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I also have one of these Timex alarm chronographs...


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

taro1313 said:


> Here are it's brothers in red and black. I though I had a photo in blue, but I guess I don't. It's also available in cream and panda colors.
> 
> I just happened to swing by the Time factory store in Shelton today and they had the blue one on sale for $25.
> 
> I love this series.


$25??!! 
I'll be near a Timex outlet store this weekend. Maybe I'll find one at that price. 
Thanks for the pics. Those look pretty solid.


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

Taro, one other question and kind of a weird one: Do they tick loudly. Some of the analog Timexes tick unbelievably loudly.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Caraptor said:


> Taro, one other question and kind of a weird one: Do they tick loudly. Some of the analog Timexes tick unbelievably loudly.


Not unless you lick it a lot. ;-) j/k

Actually, it is rather quiet because it is a chrono, and only the small subdial hand moves. In chorono mode, the large second hand moves, so it is louder, but I wouldn't say it's loud.

Mind you I only saw the blue one for sale, and stock varies by store.

If you are going though, print out a coupon here: http://www.timefactory.com/sales.html for $5 off $30. You never know what else you'll find. :-!


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks. You rock. The blue one is my favorite so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

SCORRRRRE!!! 
Snagged the blue one (uh the one on the left with the tachymeter bezel) today, thanks to a hot tip from Taro. I'm out of town but when I get back I'll take some pics and do a proper review. I haven't even had a chance to set the time yet. But I will say this right off the bat: this Timex is NICE--way nicer than I had hoped.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

It is both a blessing and a curse that I live about seven hours from a Timex store. :-! o| :-! o|


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

MikeyT said:


> It is both a blessing and a curse that I live about seven hours from a Timex store. :-! o| :-! o|


Lol. Hey at 77% off MSRP I'll call it a blessing!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just returned a dive watch I got yesterday because it would stop intermittently, and the pusher fell off the one I got in exchange! I guess I'll have to send it in for repair because I'm NOT going to drive another hour each way. o|


----------



## Surly (Jun 5, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> more pics of T2M932 please......:think:
> i'm considering of buying it........:-(
> thanks ;-)|>|>


My apologies, I've been away from the computer for awhile. I'll see what I can do. I am planning on sending it to Timex as it loses about 10 min. a day. <| I'll get a few more pics if I can...
for now:


----------



## hangdogdaddy (Dec 11, 2008)

I ordered the T42351 PVD yesterday from Amazon after reading how popular the watch is with forum members, who own $500 to $1000 dollar watches. I too had seen it in Wal-Mart many times and thought it looked well built. I'm a chrono lover anyway and plan to get the metal band that taro1313 got for his. It really steps up the looks of the watch and that band, which I think is for the T2M5166K model. I don't have much of a camera for watch pics, but I'll try to post some of the watch with the band that comes with it and then with the band that I order.|>


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

you all guys makes me buy a lot of watches.......
and the timex are so addictive i mean.......
every time i look at one of those i cannot resist and i have to buy it.......
althoug isn't a very expensive grand the timex brand does have some great 
scent an appeal because i cannot resist.......
i looked a lot the first page of that post and the e-compass analog attract me
since the first time i saw it......
now i pulled the trigger guys.......
it's mine......i'm awaiting for it.......and i'll hope it can be here soon for live pics.......


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't wait, ecalzo!


----------



## xxlbeerz (Aug 21, 2009)

I tend to like Citizen/Seiko designs a bit better.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

xxlbeerz said:


> I tend to like Citizen/Seiko designs a bit better.


ok it depends on personal taste........but.........are they so affordable and cheap like timex??? :think:


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

here's my last one my friends............
i hope you'll like it......


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> here's my last one my friends............
> i hope you'll like it......


That's the one I own!


----------



## casiogshock (Oct 2, 2009)

Reno said:


> There certainly is now :


I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes this watch. It was on my short list, but I was waiting for someone else who had it to get an opinion on it. And the opinion is? It's good to get a perception of size on a wrist.

Paul


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Surly said:


> Here is my new T2M932 that I bought last night (Quartz), and an old (1979) one I've had since I was a kid (manual wind).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one looks exactly like my perpetual calendar.I have it on a sand colored band though.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

casiogshock said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes this watch. It was on my short list, but I was waiting for someone else who had it to get an opinion on it. *And the opinion is?* It's good to get a perception of size on a wrist.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul 

The opinion is GREAT :-!

Really, amazing quality for this watch, plus the ST25 is an incredible movement :think: really impressive.

A truly beautiful & unique watch, especially in white (the white bezel is really something)


----------



## casiogshock (Oct 2, 2009)

Reno said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> The opinion is GREAT :-!
> 
> ...


Hi Reno,

Thanks for the OPINION. I love the White bezel. Very stylish. It's now back on my short list:-!:-!:-!:-!
Paul


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I need to get one of those with the white bezel as well. Here are my two latest Timex watches, both in the Retrograde series.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> I need to get one of those with the white bezel as well. Here are my two latest Timex watches, both in the Retrograde series.


Two great pieces, Mikey :-!


----------



## iadorewatches (Jan 13, 2009)

I love all Watches of course (as my User ID would suggest!) but I do 'swear' by Timex above all others! These Watches have never let me down! I still have my very first that I had when I was about 11 or 12 years old!

My mother purchased the very cheapest because she believed it wouldn't last five minutes with the 'rough and tumble' of School, and so felt it wasn't worth paying a great deal to have it smashed to bits or lost. She was surprised to see that years later I was still wearing it! I still have it, and although it is a 'Boys' Watch and therefore smaller than a 'Gents', I have it on a wide 'back' band and so it still looks fine to wear! Still goes , never been repaired or overhauled!! Now almost 40 years old!! Then when I left School, I purchased my first 'Gents' Timex Automatic (not expensive) with the same results; still have it - still going without any attention! Of course now I have many Timex because I collect - but of course I have other 'makes' too. But to answer your original question; without a doubt! There's LOTS of love for Timex! Well certainly from me at least - I'm very sentimental about them. ; - ) Lovely Collection you have by the way! I would die for some of those... I envy you...


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

great story.. :-!;-)


----------



## diulastar (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw that automatic watch that a lot of people here have been posting in an outlet today at $50. I thought it was pretty cool with the display case and all but it just didn't seem like a watch that I would wear.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if I'd call myse a Timex "collector". On the affordable end of the spectrum, my "collector's passion" is probably greater for G-Shocks. But I have always been a Timex fan as well and I certainly have a number of Timex watches.

Here are a few of my favorites:

http://s420.photobucket.com/albums/...Performance Dive/?action=view&current=002.jpg


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice collection Kronos!

I have a question for you...

It's probably the fault of my "old" ears, but all of my current watches w/ alarms from other manufacturers (I have many), none of them emit an alarm volume that gets my attention -- or even begin to wake me up (and I'm a light sleeper).

Do any of your Timex watches produce an alarm volume that is significantly louder than the others?

I have a substantial collection of G-Shocks, Orients, Seikos, Victorinoxs and others; IMO, their alarms sound pretty wimpy.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Catbird said:


> Very nice collection Kronos!
> 
> I have a question for you...
> 
> ...


No. Some of my Timexes and G-Shocks are louder than others --and it seems pretty random. None are loud enough to rely on for waking me up. I use a real alarm for that. When I travel, I use my Blackberry's alarm -- which is REALLY loud and REALLY annoying. (Just the ticket for "wake up" purposes.)


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one more Timex in my collection -- I quite like the "Perpetual Caldendar" series of watches. They have a nice feel about them.










I have some other Timex automatics and digitals that I have just not gotten around to photographing.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Catbird said:


> Very nice collection Kronos!
> 
> I have a question for you...
> 
> ...


If you need a watch to wake you up, I would recommend the vibrating alarm watch from Timex (first watch in Kronos' post). It comes in grey as well. It has a pretty strong vibration any it won't bother other people. I have a bulova vibrating watch for comparison, and it is very weak. If you want a loud watch, the Citizen Calibre 9000 is the way to go. Because of the minute repeater function, it is very loud (for a wrist watch).


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Kronos said:


> ... I quite like the "Perpetual Caldendar" series of watches. They have a nice feel about them...


Yes, I agree. I have one exactly like yours with a cream-colored dial on a brown leather strap -- I think I posted a pic earlier in this thread.

A few days ago, I bought another one except with a clean white dial on a VERY nice SS bracelet. It looks much more expensive than the $59 I paid for it.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for clarification, I wasn't interested in a watch alarm that I would use to wake me up. I just wanted to be able to reliably hear it in a public place that may have extraneous noise like a department store, restaurant, airport, etc.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Catbird said:


> Just for clarification, I wasn't interested in a watch alarm that I would use to wake me up. I just wanted to be able to reliably hear it in a public place that may have extraneous noise like a department store, restaurant, airport, etc.


Ok, then I would still recommend the same. The vibration on the Timex is strong enough alert you, no matter how loud an environment you are in, and it will do it discretely. I can't tell you how many times I've missed the alarm on a "regular" alarm watch because I couldn't hear it. When I absolutely positively have to rely on the alarm, I take my vibrating Timex with me. You'd be surprised how loud ambient noise can be when you are out shopping or dining.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

so...now i cn say that there's love for Timex .........here.......:-d


----------



## Bloke In England (Nov 29, 2009)

I think the Timex expedition watches offer superb value for money. I have had one for over 10 years and even though it has taken a right beating, it still soldiers on. Im so impressed, I just got another one.


----------



## B-Meister (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i cannot stay away from timex guys....:-d
i bought another and it's arrived to me....
nice one....great lume and indiglo light


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

ecalzo said:


> i cannot stay away from timex guys....:-d
> i bought another and it's arrived to me....
> nice one....great lume and indiglo light


I totally agree.

I bought that exact same model Timex about a month ago (~ $40)

and liked it so much, I bought the same watch with black dial on SS bracelet a few days later.

It surprised me how bright the lume is without the Indiglo. |>


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm actually disappointed in Timex, i have a couple of their old mechanics that work very well, and I would like to see some new models with their own Mech/Auto movements.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Catbird said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I bought that exact same model Timex about a month ago (~ $40)
> 
> ...


The bracelet on this watch is awesome for the price. One of the few solid link bracelets I've seen on Timex watches.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i like it in black...unfortunately here in italy i found only the blue version at that price.......the black one with rubber strap cost about two times the price i payd for mine.....so i thought that blue will be a great colour for a diver watch...:-d:-d


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

TNT13 said:


> The bracelet on this watch is awesome for the price. One of the few solid link bracelets I've seen on Timex watches.


Just to clarify...

The model watch with the blue dial and rubber strap was $41, the one pictured above with the black dial and metal bracelet was only $40. Shipping for each watch was $6.75. Both watches were purchased from the same seller about a week or so apart; I can't explain the pricing difference.

Nevertheless, I feel that both watches were bargains. :-!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you kidding? I love Timex. There are so many different models that I believe one could collect them for years and never get them all. I have many expeditions. I love the easy readers and I just got one w/ Roman numerals. Not sure of the model number though. I also have one of the sub-mariners and you can't tell it from a Rolex until you see the name.
cottontop


----------



## Caraptor (Mar 17, 2009)

Yessssss! I love that this thread is still going.
Great choice ecalzo! :-!


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow. Never expected this thread to go so long and strong. :-!


----------



## ltri (Oct 6, 2009)

Infinis said:


> I'm actually disappointed in Timex, i have a couple of their old mechanics that work very well, and I would like to see some new models with their own Mech/Auto movements.


I'm sure that this will not happen because there is no market for new pin lever movements anymore. Also you can buy a Chinese standard 17 jewel movement for about 3-5 dollars for 1 unit.


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

Would you buy a German steel knife or made in China?

Timex mov't are easy and really durable, not sure that chinese (those for 3-5$) would last 20 years with no servicing. And most of people don't understand that at some point China will also make a minimal wage law, and all the companies would be stuck there..


----------



## ltri (Oct 6, 2009)

Infinis said:


> Would you buy a German steel knife or made in China?
> 
> Timex mov't are easy and really durable, not sure that chinese (those for 3-5$) would last 20 years with no servicing. And most of people don't understand that at some point China will also make a minimal wage law, and all the companies would be stuck there..


I don't think any watchmakers would even want to touch a Timex mechanical if a customer wanted it serviced. economy and durability wise they are great movements designs but maintenance wise they are horrible.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

ltri said:


> I don't think any watchmakers would even want to touch a Timex mechanical if a customer wanted it serviced. economy and durability wise they are great movements designs but maintenance wise they are horrible.


Probably so, but after 20 years, I'd just throw it away and buy a new one for little money.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Catbird said:


> Probably so, but after 20 years, I'd just throw it away and buy a new one for little money.


i agree...and i can announceto you that i'm going to buy another timex because the diver i bought yesterday was stolen by my father...
he said...."can i wear it just to try?" after a minute or two.....
"mmmm.....really well build it seems it is made for my wrist!!!"............
so he take the watch for himself leaving me a bunch of money on the table...........

:think::think::think:

he was serious...........until yesterday i've not saw the timex another time...


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

ecalzo said:


> i agree...and i can announceto you that i'm going to buy another timex because the diver i bought yesterday was stolen by my father...
> he said...."can i wear it just to try?" after a minute or two.....
> "mmmm.....really well build it seems it is made for my wrist!!!"............
> so he take the watch for himself leaving me a bunch of money on the table...........
> ...


At least he left you money.;-)


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

TNT13 said:


> At least he left you money.;-)


he said that he would pay for my next one...
and i'm trying to buy the orange expedition....:-!:-!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

I picked up this last weekend. It is a reproduction of the 1950's Marlin and came with the display case. No lume, no Indiglo, no day, no date. The gray strap felt really cheap so I swapped it out for a black leather strap.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

aaarghhh :-x bought another one.....
i backup for the G-9100 a timex ironman 30 lap shock...

live pics asap :-!:-!


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that China already has a minimum wage law but a lot of companies just chooses to ignore them or the law is not strictly enforced.



Infinis said:


> Would you buy a German steel knife or made in China?
> 
> Timex mov't are easy and really durable, not sure that chinese (those for 3-5$) would last 20 years with no servicing. And most of people don't understand that at some point China will also make a minimal wage law, and all the companies would be stuck there..


----------



## Escapemen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes. They have a minimum wage.

This is on the news just today: Effective April 1, (_this is not an April 1st joke, I am quoting the news_), the city Shanghai will increase the minimum wage by 16% from RMB960 per month to RMB 1120 per month. Hourly wage will increase from RMB8 per hour to RMB9 per hour.

According to the data published in 2009, the average worker earns about RMB3700 per month in 2008. Professionals earns about RMB8000.

1000 RMB is about 150 USD.


----------



## Escapemen (Mar 20, 2010)

:think: Perhaps I should start a new business.

If nobody want to service Chinese movements here, we can ship the watches to a service center in China.


----------



## ditothegreat (Oct 28, 2009)

I love them. They were the only watches I owned when I was younger because they were the only thing I could afford.

Just picked this one up off the sales forum:









I also have this Guess Chrono which I bought from a time factory store for $50. It has a screw down crown and is water resistant to 200M


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

love for timex goes by........:-d:-d:-d
a new orange/black and a new ironman


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

another incoming mates i really like those timex......
Timex Expedition Trail Series Mens Watch T49689


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> love for timex goes by........:-d:-d:-d
> a new orange/black and a new ironman


That orange and black one!!!! Wow!  What's the model # of that one??? :thanks


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry M. said:


> That orange and black one!!!! Wow!  What's the model # of that one??? :thanks


Timex Expedition Trail Series Mens Watch T49689 :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> Timex Expedition Trail Series Mens Watch T49689 :-!:-!:-!


Thank you brother.:-!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry M. said:


> Thank you brother.:-!


you're welcome :-! all the timex lover are always in search of some model number..... timex build very good watches..


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

This is my latest Timex; it arrived yesterday.*

TITANIUM*









I also have one with a black dial and SS bracelet as well as a blue dial version with black rubber strap.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Catbird said:


> This is my latest Timex; it arrived yesterday.*
> 
> TITANIUM*
> 
> ...


i always liked the titanium version... but i would like they build it with black dial too...although a great watch....:-!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I do find it odd that Timex manufactures this style of watch with a variety of dial colors, but only the yellow one is available with the titanium case. :-s


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Catbird said:


> I do find it odd that Timex manufactures this style of watch with a variety of dial colors, but only the yellow one is available with the titanium case. :-s


yes... you're right... and it's my same thoughts.... but i don't know why do they have this marketing politics... :think:


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

the love for timex still going ahead.....

timex Trail composite case.....


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

Timex is first watch of my life, was gifted by my Aunt, probably in year 1977, yes I still own this.










All the Best
AkshayB
​


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

akshayb said:


> Timex is first watch of my life, was gifted by my Aunt, probably in year 1977, *yes I still own this*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your aunt it's surely proud of you....
well done mate...


----------



## akshayb (Dec 22, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> your aunt it's surely proud of you....
> well done mate...


Thanks:thanks


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

another one.......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Edward_Carnby (Feb 7, 2010)

ecalzo said:


> here's my new timex combo military........
> now you can see it with live pics......
> 
> someone can tell me if it is normal that only
> ...


it's normal but if you turn on the hourly chime then it will beep when changing modes.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

casiogshock said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who likes this watch. It was on my short list, but I was waiting for someone else who had it to get an opinion on it. And the opinion is? It's good to get a perception of size on a wrist.
> 
> Paul


I just received this watch last week from Amazon. Mine has the black bezel and black leather strap. I love this watch. It's the perfect size and so far it is working flawlessly.
cottontop


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope someone from Timex reads this, Hey TIMEX!are you listening ? How about a true 24 hour analog watch?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I picked up an old timex hand cranker in a grab bag from goodwill today.It runs like a champ.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

Managed to track down a MINT copy of the same watch my father has been wearing for the past 25 years, having only changed the battery in terms of "sevice" on it. :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/like-father-like-son-grail-quest-completed-=d-456834.html


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought this Timex when I was 12 wore it for a while then threw it in a drawer. Years later while visiting my parents I found a box of my old baseball cards under my bed and what else was in there my old Timex watch. I figured there was no way it would work after all those years. Well much to my surprise it still works and keeps great time. Even though it didn't take a lickin its still tickin.


----------



## RandyB450 (Sep 10, 2010)

Guess I'll hit the Timex store here next week. Great thread.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

watchgolfer said:


> I bought this Timex when I was 12 wore it for a while then threw it in a drawer. Years later while visiting my parents I found a box of my old baseball cards under my bed and what else was in there my old Timex watch. I figured there was no way it would work after all those years. Well much to my surprise it still works and keeps great time. Even though it didn't take a lickin its still tickin.


So were you born in 65?

Nice watch!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

This new Timex just got a good weekend workout with the Scouts:










I really like my new Timex


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

zippofan said:


> This new Timex just got a good weekend workout with the Scouts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Griff :-!

Another fine piece to your _extended_ collection ! ;-)


----------



## cosmo.K (Sep 12, 2010)

I was looking for a casual, yet sporty, light colored dial watch for a weekend beater and came across this. The price was right so I ordered one. Can't wait to get it. I should have it by the weekend.


----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)

gerrylb said:


> Sadly, I've had negative experiences with my Timex watches. I've managed to "drown" two ironman models (while swimming in the ocean, heck they're supposed to be meant for such sport!) and one expedition (while crossing a river during a hike, again, an activity for which the watch was supposedly designed). Since then I've stuck to my Casio edifice and g-shock for outdoor recreation. They've yet to fail me, I've even taken 'em scuba diving.


Same here...I too have "drown" an Ironman digital while swimming/skiing/etc. in the lake. I still have some Timex watches and still like them I just don't trust them for water sports. I'll stick to G-Shocks for my high impact outdoor activities; never had one of those crap out on me...

CK


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 4, 2010)

That enlarged timex camper is horrid... why to rape and fashionize a classic


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

TACOBOY said:


> That enlarged timex camper is horrid... why to rape and fashionize a classic


To each their own. I couldn't wear the original as it was way too small, like a boy's or woman's watch. I like and wear many small watches (35-36mm) but the original Camper just wore too small for me.

As far as 'fashionizing' goes, I don't think that was Timex intent. It has been picked up by the fashion magazines as being fashionable, but Timex was probably just responding to customer desire for larger watches and was seeing sales of the original Camper slip due to size. JMO


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

zippofan said:


> To each their own...


Exactly! I like it a lot.


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## zlman (Mar 11, 2009)

+1


----------



## neveronmonday (May 15, 2007)

After viewing this thread I just couldn't resist any longer....










I did switch the strap from the green and black original to this nice brown one.

NOM


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

zippofan said:


> This new Timex just got a good weekend workout with the Scouts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also really like that ^ - great pick up; that one is hard to find.|>

My only Timex at the moment, an easy reader swapped out the flex bend to a tan leather strap.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Great watch for the money.


----------



## DigitalQuirk (Oct 17, 2006)

duplicate message removed


----------



## andre.debem (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one and it is really cool ! Like it a lot !




























Regards


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^^^^^ I also have that watch and wear it often. :-!

Additionally, I have this one (below) and it also get a lot of wrist time...


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

andre.debem said:


> I have one and it is really cool ! Like it a lot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is on my list.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

andre.debem said:


> I have one and it is really cool ! Like it a lot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is on my list. :-!


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

zippofan said:


> This new Timex just got a good weekend workout with the Scouts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been scouting Amazon and other online sources, but haven't seen this on sale :-( Where can I find one?


----------



## frank the tank (Aug 10, 2010)

peacemaker885 said:


> I've been scouting Amazon and other online sources, but haven't seen this on sale :-( Where can I find one?


nordstrom.com search it. It didn't come up when I clicked on Timex watches in the Mens section. If you just search Timex it'll come up.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Frank!


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

andre.debem said:


> I have one and it is really cool ! Like it a lot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* alright.... what's the model number on that beauty?


----------



## DigitalQuirk (Oct 17, 2006)

Smart thinking, Terry. I read this article at frugaldad.com, and have concluded that your'e not alone. It's Timex vs. Rolex in this battle royal!

Rolex Versus Timex


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

terry m. said:


> *sigh* alright.... What's the model number on that beauty?


t49618


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Nonsense,I wore my vintage goldtone pin lever TIMEX today for 4 hours.:-d


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

DigitalQuirk said:


> Smart thinking, Terry. I read this article at frugaldad.com, and have concluded that your'e not alone. It's Timex vs. Rolex in this battle royal!
> 
> Rolex Versus Timex


Man this is extreme, but I needed this. I used to think the same way about a year ago, then BAM! I welcome this perspective.


----------



## mattytime (Apr 11, 2010)

Catbird said:


> Just for clarification, I wasn't interested in a watch alarm that I would use to wake me up. I just wanted to be able to reliably hear it in a public place that may have extraneous noise like a department store, restaurant, airport, etc.


I like the Easy-Set-Alarm watches. My older analog Reef Gear was quite loud. There are some models similar to it that you can find for auction for ~$40. The newer Cronograph Alarm watches are a little tougher to set, and are a lot thicker, but are as loud - these are more money but can be found at Timex and on auction (~60-80.)

(I'd be lost without my Reef Gear alarm, which is why I'm bummed out I seem to have screwed it taking the battery out and back in - I started a thread on that.)


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

I love that after more than two years this thread is still going. I guess there really is "love for Timex"!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry M. said:


> I love that after more than two years this thread is still going. I guess there really is "love for Timex"!


 you're right mate... check this out...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-expedition-e-compass-titanium-467267.html

OT:

i see now that you live in the same place where the Slipknot was born too....

Snot rulez mate


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> you're right mate... check this out...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-expedition-e-compass-titanium-467267.html
> 
> ...


I saw your post during my search. I really like that watch. Very nice.

Slipknot - yep, met a couple of them around town. Seen 'em in concert waaaay back before they hit it big. Great music, especially for lifting weights. Maggot, definitely. :-!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Terry M. said:


> I saw your post during my search. I really like that watch. Very nice.
> 
> Slipknot - yep, met a couple of them around town. Seen 'em in concert waaaay back before they hit it big. Great music, especially for lifting weights. Maggot, definitely. :-!


noooooooooooo....... i'm gealous..... i would like to see them in tour....... but after Paul died the tour dates are stopped and i cannot know when they will be back in europe or italy again..... i'm sorry... so sorry ... we miss you all Paul... RIP mate.....

For you Terry thanks for your words i'm trying to buy a timex titanium compass and i will surely put on the photo when i will have it between my hands....


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

Timex make some nice watches and from what I understand they also make Nautica and Guess watches both very good quality for the money


----------



## double-gauss (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's something bugging me for awhile. Anyone have a clue which model this is?










I'm pretty sure it's a Timex and probably says Indiglo right under that. Most likely Roman hours. This is 100% crop to see detail you need to zoom to 300% to kind of pick out the major features. There's also could be something above the 6, maybe saying WR## or whatever though maybe it's just bad jpeg artifacts there.

Asking because the moment I saw it, I though it was a PP lol.

Have fun straining your eyeballs!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe a TIMEX INDIGLO LADIES QUARTZ


----------



## rocket launcher (Jun 10, 2010)

I received $80 in Amazon.com gift cirtificates last week for my birthday. So of course, I have been on Amazon for a bazillion hours trying to decide on which watch I want. I have been looking for a nice Timex and a nice Casio to add to my small collection because I don't have a good specimen of either. I have a few Timex's I am interested and decided to head down the street today to the Time store at the outlet mall to try a few Timex's on. They did not have any of the chrono's I am interested in, but they did have one of the square watched I was looking at on the clearance table for $24.99, so I grabbed it! It was on clearance because the chrono function is a bit quarky but it does not have a scratch on it.

Of course I still have the challenge of spending the $80 at Amazon!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

my new one will be.....the TIMEX Expedition E-Compass: Titanium










the photos are from the online review:
Rainy Day Sports : Timex Expedition FirstLook- February 9, 2010

live pics asap...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

rocket launcher said:


> I received $80 in Amazon.com gift cirtificates last week for my birthday. So of course, I have been on Amazon for a bazillion hours trying to decide on which watch I want. I have been looking for a nice Timex and a nice Casio to add to my small collection because I don't have a good specimen of either. I have a few Timex's I am interested and decided to head down the street today to the Time store at the outlet mall to try a few Timex's on. They did not have any of the chrono's I am interested in, but they did have one of the square watched I was looking at on the clearance table for $24.99, so I grabbed it! It was on clearance because the chrono function is a bit quarky but it does not have a scratch on it.
> 
> Of course I still have the challenge of spending the $80 at Amazon!


 great watch. The $80 coupon doesn't hurt either ;-) :-! Congratulations R_L


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

I like that watch, rocket! Nice!


----------



## rocket launcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments gents. This is the only other Timex I have ever owned. I have had it for 10+ years. Its travelled with me to three different countries (where I rely on the compass to help be get around), been fishing in streams in three different states two different oceans, and chrono's my ride times several weekends a year. Darn thing just won't die.










You can see it here on my left wrist as we make several more laps together. This watch has been more dependable than my Yamaha!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

rocket launcher said:


> You can see it here on my left wrist as we make several more laps together. This watch has been more dependable than my Yamaha!


Now that's what I call a wrist shot!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

nice wrist shot.. but to do it's job the timex it was better on the full throttle hand 

here's mine


----------



## jameywilson (Dec 11, 2007)

Moved to end of thread


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

My wife has worn timex for years.
She's been wearing this Expedition watch for over 10 years now....








I think we've replaced the battery maybe twice in that time, and changed the strap a couple of times.
The watch is getting a bit battered. But she's wears it pretty much all the time, and won't change/replace it as it holds the time very well.


----------



## jameywilson (Dec 11, 2007)

Just saw this re-issue on the Nordstrom website. Looks awesome! $110


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

Loving mine, just got it today - love it.....


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

My Timex T-Series Chronograph (T2M467) came today.
It's a rather nice watch with a big face.
The watch is actually nice and chunky too.

I replaced the basic black leather strap with a Nato bond.


----------



## WhoKnowsWho (Jun 9, 2010)

Nimbrag said:


> Loving mine, just got it today - love it.....


I was interested in that one. I'm interested in how it performs and if there are any issues with it. And where did you order it from?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

PH68 said:


> My Timex T-Series Chronograph (T2M467) came today.
> It's a rather nice watch with a big face.
> The watch is actually nice and chunky too.
> 
> I replaced the basic black leather strap with a Nato Bond.


Looks nice on the Nato.


----------



## rocket launcher (Jun 10, 2010)

WhoKnowsWho said:


> I was interested in that one. I'm interested in how it performs and if there are any issues with it. And where did you order it from?


Last time I was in the Time Outlet Store they had these open heart automatics for $59.


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

WhoKnowsWho said:


> I was interested in that one. I'm interested in how it performs and if there are any issues with it. And where did you order it from?


Got mine directly from Timex with a 20% off offer (140 bucks - free shipping). Wore it all day today, looks like it keeps time well. Lume has much to be desired (hands only) and the retrograde date is a nice idea but a real eye test to read. The heart beat is cool, also has a display back. Can wind it manually, screw down crown and power reserve indicator is a nice touch. No Indiglo. I heard the metal band was cheesy so I went with the leather (cheaper too) but seems the leather band is a little too thin for this watch. Watch is a nice size and has some weight to it. I may add a Watchadoo to it.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

and this time... this year this xmas... another timex for me...keep em going guys.... :-d


----------



## rocket launcher (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been wearing this on the last few days, T Series Perpetual Date, $20 at the outlet mall. 









Then I got this beauty for Christmas today:









And to top it off, I finally found a T Series Racing Chrono (like the black one above) and ordered it. 









These three and the two at the top of this page and I am pretty good as far as Timex's go. Onto another brand (I am saving up for my first G-shock).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I purchased a Timex Expedition ($55) after purchasing and returning two Victorinox models ($200 and $450 respectively) that were both defective for different reasons. My best friend swears by Timex, and has worn one of the classier examples of the brand for years. I got fed up looking at watches after those two Vic models, and a Hamilton kinetic movement that constantly kept stopping on me. I wanted something that was decent quality and that worked reliably. Unlike my previous Vic models, my Timex Expedition displayed far better Q.C. and wasn't defective. I love Victorinox knives. But a Vic watch will never grace my wrist again. That was awhile back. Just got a nice Citizen Eco-Drive for Christmas. My Pulsar PXH227 has been reliable as well.


----------



## Pendulum (Dec 6, 2010)

The only Timex watch I have ever bought has been a TX series 500 world time watch. I purchased it at the premium outlet centre in Las Vegas back in march for around US$200. What a bargain. This level of quality is way beyond what I would normally expect from a brand such as Timex. Superb design, excellent workmanship and finish and keeps perfect time. It appears Timex keeps TX apart as a separate higher end entity with its own website. Very impressive and worth checking out.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Here's my Expedition Metal Combo [T411019J] the day I bought it in 2008. It and another Expedition are my daily wear watches for around the house and outdoor pursuits. I really like this watch, so there's love for Timex in my life.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have a Timex but I do own subbrands like i have a TX, 2 Nautica. 1 Guess, and 1 Guess Collection and they are all very well made
watches and my TX has 6 different functions and from what I heard all run by separate motors


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I honestly didn't know a thing about the TX brand until I was flipping through the pages of this thread.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

CLEANS-HIGH said:


> I don't have a Timex but I do own subbrands like i have a TX, 2 Nautica. 1 Guess, and 1 Guess Collection and they are all very well made
> watches and my TX has 6 different functions and from what I heard all run by separate motors


That reminds me, a friend of mine has a Guess watch that he has ridiculously abused over the years. Including one time as a Little League pitcher. Threw a fast ball that came right back at him. He put up his arms to block the ball, and his Guess watch took the hit from the fast ball dead on. He had to replace the glass over the dial. But other than that, the watch was fine. It kept on working.


----------



## The Jinx (Nov 29, 2010)

I got a Timex Classic Dress Strap that I wear occasionally at work but lately I am rocking my modded Timex 1440 w/ negative display


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, a lot of great watches here. I've decided to add a Timex Expedition to my collection, and I've narrowed it down to four--which was harder than it sounds, since there's such an amazing variety of them.



Brig said:


>





sixtysix said:


>


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

WhoKnowsWho said:


> I was interested in that one. I'm interested in how it performs and if there are any issues with it. And where did you order it from?


Wel, here's an update on this beauty. After owning it 1 month, wearing it no more than 5 times and keeping it on a winder it went belly up. I noticed one day it had stopped while on the winder. Took it out and it had 40 hours on the reserve retrograde. Shook it and a nausiating sound came from it. Stopped dead. Couldn't believe it. Went to the TIMEX web site where I bought it, followed the service instructions and sent it in. I also followed up with an email. To their credit they replied saying they probably won't get to it for 2 or 3 weeks being just after the holidays. I won't be notified, they'll either repair it or replace it. Here I am 5 weeks later with no word. Not real happy with them to say the least. Too bad for me 'cause I really liked the watch. Usually with a Timex it isn't worth fixing, but I paid 140 bucks for it and barely wore it, should last a little longer than that. They've had it longer than I have now (!) No matter, I have other waatches to wear.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Timex is a great watch for just about anything. I have an old digital expedition that I have had for nearly 20 years, and about 1 year ago I purchased a Helix Okto Chrono. The Helix is an amazing timepiece. I have not looked at many as of late, but seeing some of the watches in this thread, I may have to look into Timex again.


----------



## Corvair (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about a Times SL series chronograph. Just trying to deside on the color, black or silver. In the mean time I bought a Helix (a Timex brand) chronograph diver for $58 on Ebay. New in box. Swiss movement and saphire crystal. List $360. Not a bad value at that price. I have one "good" watch. A Breitling Superocean automatic. While it's a nice watch, it was overpriced and the service is grossly over priced and bad. The $1,500 could have bought lots of interesting watches. I have a mix of automatics and quartz. 

You can have fun with watches at any price point. I'm middle class, work in a breakfast cereal factory. There is a limit of high end watches that I should own. I had a lot of fun shopping and researching my new Helix. Not to mention the fun I'm having with it now. Never had a chronograph before. Took the back off. Ronda 5040-D. Looking forward to an Indiglo. Aren't we susposed to have fun with our hobby? 

Dan
65 Chevy Corvair convertible, hibernating


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Corvair said:


> I'm thinking about a Times SL series chronograph. Just trying to deside on the color, black or silver. In the mean time I bought a Helix (a Timex brand) chronograph diver for $58 on Ebay. New in box. Swiss movement and saphire crystal. List $360. Not a bad value at that price. I have one "good" watch. A Breitling Superocean automatic. While it's a nice watch, it was overpriced and the service is grossly over priced and bad. The $1,500 could have bought lots of interesting watches. I have a mix of automatics and quartz.
> 
> You can have fun with watches at any price point. I'm middle class, work in a breakfast cereal factory. There is a limit of high end watches that I should own. I had a lot of fun shopping and researching my new Helix. Not to mention the fun I'm having with it now. Never had a chronograph before. Took the back off. Ronda 5040-D. Looking forward to an Indiglo. Aren't we susposed to have fun with our hobby?
> 
> ...


Hi Dan, welcome to WUS 

I couldn't agree more, being in the same situation as you ;-)

Btw, your pseudo got my attention, not because of the car, but because of THIS :









It's a CORVAIR watch I wore when I was a student, 20y ago.

The subdial @ 12h is a second _hour zone_&#8230; at that time, I was dreaming about a Breitling, but of course couldn't afford one ; so it was the _sort-of-closest-looking watch_ I could find ! :-d


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Well....ummm.... good luck finding one of these...it was called a Retro Olive Expedition when I bought it 3 years ago at Overstock. Never seen them for sale anyplace else. I think they were long ago discontinued.:think: The model number is 45671....maybe you will be lucky!!



Blue Lantern said:


> Wow, a lot of great watches here. I've decided to add a Timex Expedition to my collection, and I've narrowed it down to four--which was harder than it sounds, since there's such an amazing variety of them.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

sixtysix said:


> Well....ummm.... good luck finding one of these...it was called a Retro Olive Expedition when I bought it 3 years ago at Overstock. Never seen them for sale anyplace else. I think they were long ago discontinued.:think: The model number is 45671....maybe you will be lucky!!


Hmm, thanks for the heads up--I'm looking for an Expedition as a beater, so I'm not sure I'd want a rare model. Great looking watch, though.


----------



## Corvair (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Reno,
You got my attention. I have heard of Corvair watches, see them on Ebay every now and then. Your Corvair watch is very nice. The few I've seen are very basic. The Corvair was a car with an air cooled flat six in the rear made between 1960 - 1969. I have a 1965. Corvair was a combination of the CORvette and Bel AIR car names. Whan can you tell me about Corvair watches? When did they come out? Did they use the cars name or come up with the name independly?

Dan
65 Corvair (Car) convertible (hibernating)
Breitling Superocean (in the shop)
Helix diver chronograph (a Timex company)


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I digress....

This talk of Chevrolet Corvairs has caused me to recall my navy blue 1967 Corvair that I bought new. I loved the handling of the car, however I just couldn't deal with the engine compartment constantly filling up with motor oil. :-/


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

sixtysix said:


> Well....ummm.... good luck finding one of these...it was called a Retro Olive Expedition when I bought it 3 years ago at Overstock. Never seen them for sale anyplace else. I think they were long ago discontinued.:think: The model number is 45671....maybe you will be lucky!!


T-45671 $40.00

WatchesRetailer.com - Timex Men's Expedition Grande Metal Square Watch T45671


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Nimbrag said:


> Wel, here's an update on this beauty. After owning it 1 month, wearing it no more than 5 times and keeping it on a winder it went belly up. I noticed one day it had stopped while on the winder. Took it out and it had 40 hours on the reserve retrograde. Shook it and a nausiating sound came from it. Stopped dead. Couldn't believe it. Went to the TIMEX web site where I bought it, followed the service instructions and sent it in. I also followed up with an email. To their credit they replied saying they probably won't get to it for 2 or 3 weeks being just after the holidays. I won't be notified, they'll either repair it or replace it. Here I am 5 weeks later with no word. Not real happy with them to say the least. Too bad for me 'cause I really liked the watch. Usually with a Timex it isn't worth fixing, but I paid 140 bucks for it and barely wore it, should last a little longer than that. They've had it longer than I have now (!) No matter, I have other waatches to wear.


That's unusual to say the least -- the three times I've sent watches in to Timex for service they decided to replace rather than repair them, and I got the replacement watches in about 2 weeks. You might want to try calling them to see if they can look up your repair order and tell you what's happened to it; my guess is either it's waiting for parts or they don't have anything comparable to replace it with.

Mike


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

TIMEX! i love timex! i really happy when i found this thread! here are my two timex! :-!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

You must be the only other person in the world to have the ss analog ironman.I have never seen anyone else post that watch on this site.I am so Jazzed!I do not wear mine much because the strap is so weird that I worry about replacing it.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

James Haury said:


> You must be the only other person in the world to have the ss analog ironman.I have never seen anyone else post that watch on this site.I am so Jazzed!I do not wear mine much because the strap is so weird that I worry about replacing it.


;-) I found it lucky in a local store about 3 years ago. And i really like it some much! I'll post a pict with it's indiglo on later. The strap is weird? Which Ironman did u have actually?


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello? Any timexes home?


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

my Timex Ironman


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

I have quite a few Timex watches myself. They are just so darn affordable. Not to mention Timex make variations on variations of all their models. If one can't find a Timex that works for them, one isn't looking.
This is an NOS copy of my first watch ever. I picked it up on the bay cheap and have yet to find a band. Metal case, plastic rotating bezel. It's too small for me to wear. Just nostalgia.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

A daily wear Expedition ... metal case, rubber strap a great combo for my job


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

This one is all about two things... the contrast stitched band that cost the same as the watch and the deep blue that the face give the Indiglo at night


----------



## sync (Apr 6, 2011)

Crummy pic, but I have three, picked up the middle one at WalMart a couple of weeks ago, it looks better in person. The diver is really lightweight with a Maratac Zulu. The left one is a beater I've had forever.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

sync said:


> Crummy pic, but I have three, picked up the middle one at WalMart a couple of weeks ago, it looks better in person. The diver is really lightweight with a Maratac Zulu. The left one is a beater I've had forever.


 I keep being tempted to pick one of those titanium diver's up one day.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The Ironman line alone has a great deal of neat variants.


----------



## longdx (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent watches (especially for the money). This is my Reefgear that has been on my wrist for over a decade.


----------



## rapido (May 3, 2011)

Mystery Timex here. I wore it as a child for many years (the strap is a replacement).

22118 02479 is the number at the bottom. Searching reveals nothing:










Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

another timex for me... another time.... :-d:-d


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2011)

longdx said:


> Excellent watches (especially for the money). This is my Reefgear that has been on my wrist for over a decade.


I'd give my left testicle up to have this watch again!!! I've scoured the globe and can't find one....if anyone is selling this watch please PM me...I can pay cash if my testicle doesn't suffice.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

rapido said:


> Mystery Timex here. I wore it as a child for many years (the strap is a replacement).
> 
> 22118 02479 is the number at the bottom. Searching reveals nothing:
> 
> ...


Try over at the Timex Watch Forum on Network 54. Sorry, can't link to it here.


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

rapido said:


> Mystery Timex here. I wore it as a child for many years (the strap is a replacement).
> 
> 22118 02479 is the number at the bottom. Searching reveals nothing:
> 
> ...


1979.

"Each Timex watch made after 1963 has numbers inprinted on the dial which denote the catalog number, movement number and year of manufacture. These numbers are printed on the face of the dial and is usually visible. In some instances, it will not be visible until the movement is taken from the case. Watches made before 1963 are much harder to date. Sometimes the inside of the caseback will still have the original rubber stamp - the last two numbers represent the year of manufacture. For example: 10 P 59 - this watch was made in 1959. 
*Watches manufactured between 1963 and 1970:*
1. The last two numbers represent the year of manufacture.
2. The two numbers immediately preceeding the year of manufacture to the left represent the movement model number.
3. The first four digits represent the Timex sales catalog number with the last digit omitted.
*Watches manufactured between 1971 and 1973:*
1. The last two numbers represent the year of manufacture.
2. The two numbers immediately preceeding the year of manufacture to the left represent the movement model number.
3. The first five digits represent the Timex sales catalog number with the last digit omitted.
*Watches manufactured between 1974 and 1980:*
1. The last two numbers represent the year of manufacture.
2. The three numbers immediately preceeding the year of manufacture to the left represent the movement model number.
3. The first five digits represent the Timex sales catalog number with the last digit omitted.
"


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Is anyone interested in a TIMEX dive watch event in the Chicago area? OR affordable dive watch event
I just read about a cool GTG for Omega owners on the isle and waters of Capri promoting the Omega Planet Ocean. Would there be interest in a bunch of us affordable DW owners taking a Wendella Cruise and having lunch downtown?It is just an Idea right now, but maybe something could be worked out if there was interest.If money is an issue maybe we could get that Scottish Clown to cater or the Ground beef sandwich Monarch.(If we do this let's at least wear button shirts )


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's my latest purchase. Got it last week and have not taken it off. Love it (Excuse the quality - taken on my phone at work):









I'm looking to replace the Bond Nato with a PVD Zulu in the near future. Should match the case a little better.


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

I ignored this brand for some time. But a couple of months ago I decided that I want a new watch in my collection. The budget being pretty low I gave Timex a shot, and got stuck with an Indiglo T2M561. Very satisfied with the overall quality of the watch. I've been wearing it for quite some time now and I love it! The bezel works pretty smoothly and the indiglo function brings out the child in me...I find myself playing with it like I'm 12.


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my two baby's :-d

Nice and rugged little watches :-!

Camper on a Lightning Bolt Velcro strap









And the newly arrived Ironman shock 30 lap 200M









I've heard that back in the 80's Timex had a big assembly factory in my country - Portugal

Cheers


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Weekender slip through line is a nice success for Timex:


----------



## TheBronze (May 21, 2011)

My everyday wear watch! The T40051 on a Zulu strap. I love this watch! It reminds me of the Timex I had when I was in the Army only its nicer. The only thing I'd change is I wish they would make this with no spring bars, but other than that I think its perfect. I've worn Timex's of one type or another for many years. In the Army I had a green plastic Timex that was wind up. It looked very much like the Vietnam era watches but I got it in 1985. My wife still wears her 1988 Timex Ironman ladies model everyday. That's 23 years!


----------



## watchjoe (Mar 22, 2011)

This is my Timex Expedition Ana-Digi on a Bond Raf style Nato strap.


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Lots of great pics here guys! Here's what I've been wearing lately, and boy i'm loving it!


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

By the way, does Timex use in-house movements?


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

I found this little guy marked down to about $13 the other day.










Mini Review:

What is with the weird little lip of case between the lugs? I filed it down so I can slip it onto one piece straps without removing the spring bars.

The lume is pretty good! Starts out fairly bright, but doesn't stay that way long. However, it lasts all night to the point that I can still read it before the lights go on in the morning.

I really like the crystal. It has a neat, big bevel and is just slightly domed. I'd love if it had a plexi to go with the tiny plastic military watch look, but this is second best.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I am thinking seriously about picking this up for $65:






























Total stunner... too bad the strap looks a bit cheesy.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

This has become my "Bed time watch",the vibrating alarm is just too cool. Can't wait to wake up in the morning.:-d |>


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Alter Soldat said:


> This has become my "Bed time watch",the vibrating alarm is just too cool. Can't wait to wake up in the morning.:-d |>


I sleep with a Timex as my "bedtime" watch as well - not because of the alarm but because using Indiglo is more convenient than trying to discern the time from what's left of my lume at 5 a.m. And I can use it to light my way toward the bathroom if I'm particularly disoriented....


----------



## Nimbrag (Apr 6, 2009)

Got this a couple of months ago...










...and got this one yesterday


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Greetings all, long time lurker, first time poster.

I have plenty of love for Timex, my first watch was my father's old Timex from the '60s (wish I still had it) and in high school I wore a black analog with white numbers all the time, must have been a Camper or an Expedition.

Now that I've gotten back into watches I have three Timexes in my collection. Pardon my use of Amazon stock pics:

My 'dress' Timex is the T2N106, gold dial and numbers with brown strap. I tend to only wear this one when I have my brown shoes and belt on however:









I'm also a fan of retro '80s digitals, so the first new watch I bought was the Timex 80 Classic in silver:









I liked the look of this one so much I managed to find the same one in black with a black metal band:









Currently in the market for a new Expedition or Camper.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Currently in the market for a new Expedition or Camper.


First off, welcome to WUS!

Second of all, if you're a Costco member, Costco's got a pretty good stock of the higher-end Timex watches (including Expeditions) right now. They're a little pricier than your average Wal-Mart model, but they're also a good deal nicer than the ones you'll find there as well.

I think you can buy from Costco.com even if you aren't a member, but you might have to pay some sort of surcharge fee.


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> First off, welcome to WUS!
> 
> Second of all, if you're a Costco member, Costco's got a pretty good stock of the higher-end Timex watches (including Expeditions) right now. They're a little pricier than your average Wal-Mart model, but they're also a good deal nicer than the ones you'll find there as well.
> 
> I think you can buy from Costco.com even if you aren't a member, but you might have to pay some sort of surcharge fee.


Thank you! They certainly have some nice picks!


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

Timecacher said:


> Here's a couple I forgot.


Do you have any idea what the model number or name of this particular watch is? It is *very* similar to the first watch I could say I ever loved, to the point that it is probably a later variant of this one (the watch I'm talking about is from the mid-1990s)...it had a black, not green Indiglo button, it had fewer (but larger) numbers on the bezel, and lumed hands (I think). And I want to say that the screw-down crown on the one I remember was at 3 o'clock, not 4. But aside from those details, I'm almost certain it was identical to this one.


----------



## ecthelion (Jun 4, 2011)

rt19 said:


> This thread reminded me of a watch that I used to have but lost a long time ago. Some time in the mid to late 90's, some watch company came out with a line of analog watches with an alarm on them; you'd set the alarm with a secondary crown and pull it to activate. I remember the ad campaign vaguely, and it was kind of secret agent-ish. I'm pretty certain it was by Timex, because I distinctly remember Indiglo on the watch, but I could be mistaken. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Was it a Timex, and do they still make anything like that?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you're thinking of the i-Control Turn-'n'-Pull - I still have one from 2002, which works but needs a new spring bar (I got the battery replaced a few years back and the guy somehow messed up the alarm so that now it's barely audible). The Reef Gear one that someone else put up is also what you might be thinking of.

The model itself has actually been discontinued for at least 2-3 years, but I found a link on Amazon to a place that is still selling it: Amazon.com: Men's Timex Analog Turn 'n' Pull Alarm Watch 19281: Watches

and here's a pic:


----------



## polishmadman (Sep 14, 2011)

I got this guy about a year or 2 after getting married. That's now 12 or 13 years now. I've replaced the battery once.


----------



## Bonky McBonk (May 20, 2011)

why is there no Timex forum on WUS?


----------



## Bonky McBonk (May 20, 2011)

Look what I found in the back of my parents' closet. It's an Ironman I bought back in the mid-90s during college. The code is "DE" which means it was made in December 1996.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

$28 Expedition from Wal-Mart (On a Fossil NATO):









$150 TX 800-series Linear Chronograph from a Time Factory outlet:









Very happy with both. The TX came on a nice bracelet, too.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

After 20 pages, clearly there is plenty of love for Timex. :-!


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bonky McBonk said:


> why is there no Timex forum on WUS?


Agreed, we have a Seiko/Citizen forum, I think there ought to be a Timex/Casio forum as well. JMHO.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Someone posted a picture of this one in a WRUW thread and I couldn't find one for sale until I got a model number. Not sure why I didn't buy it once I found it, but I just happened to find this Friday at Sprawl-mart while stopping in for cat food. I expected to pay $45 for it (price as marked, $5 under retail), but it was apparently on sale for $30. Score!


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## mrchronoman (Jul 10, 2006)

There's a lot to be said for Timex. My first one was a Marlin back in the early 60's. Went to a Swiss watch after that and stayed with it for many years. I have had an 80's Heuer Quartz diver which I gave to my son , several Seamaster-type auto's, 007J Seiko Diver, A Citizen Speedie, a Swiss Army and an ETA Pilot Swiss auto.
The ETA and my Seiko Diver are the ones that have given me the most satisfaction over the long term.
I have had problems with bad coils in most of my quartz watches...and rusted buttons on a Seiko chrono. 
So...back to the future. I just bought a Times Weekender and put a black nylon military band on it and it looks fine. The best thing about it is the 10 year battery life. No more adjusting (.....except for the ETA. It is very accurate). All for 29 bucks(down from 49.95) at Walmart.

So now I have reached geezer-hood, I am back to Timex. I hope it lasts as long as my first one. 
Good to see so many positive posts about Timex.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

There's lot of love for Timex from me; I have two classic Ironman Triathlons, one of which is the 20th Anniversary Model, and a modern Ironman Triathlon Shock.... That's three Ironmans!


----------



## jDrexler (Dec 15, 2011)

For running I've been a Timex loyalist my entire life, never used any other brand. (and no desire to either) Right now I'm using one of the smaller expeditions for my runs. picked it up at walmart for I think $30. The band it came with was pretty crap and broke real easily at work, but I've since replaced it with a $4 nylon mesh band and it's worked fine so far.

on the right (obviously)


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

jDrexler said:


> For running I've been a Timex loyalist my entire life, never used any other brand. (and no desire to either) Right now I'm using one of the smaller expeditions for my runs. picked it up at walmart for I think $30. The band it came with was pretty crap and broke real easily at work, but I've since replaced it with a $4 nylon mesh band and it's worked fine so far.
> 
> on the right (obviously)


That green one on the left is a damn good looking Timex :-d


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been married (yes, same woman) 40 years and during that time, I've bought her various brands of watches, i.e., Citizen Eco-drive _Titanium_, Seiko, etc. She MUCH prefers the inexpensive Timex analog watches because of the Indiglo feature and the reasonable (~$30) price.

When I used to present her with the more expensive watch gifts in the past, her first question was always "Does it light up?". :>\


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Catbird said:


> I've been married (yes, same woman) 40 years and during that time, I've bought her various brands of watches, i.e., Citizen Eco-drive _Titanium_, Seiko, etc. She MUCH prefers the inexpensive Timex analog watches because of the Indiglo feature and the reasonable (~$30) price.
> 
> When I used to present her with the more expensive watch gifts in the past, her first question was always "Does it light up?". :>\


That's what you get for marrying a good woman instead of a gold-digger. You poor, poor man. :-d

Simple solution to that problem, get her a full-blown luxury watch. Something small and very elegent for formal occasions. At least that way you'll know she'll wear it every once in awhile.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> ...Simple solution to that problem, get her a full-blown luxury watch. Something small and very elegent for formal occasions. At least that way you'll know she'll wear it every once in awhile.


It will never happen; it would stay in her jewelry box with her various diamonds and pearls... that's just the way she is. She wears the Timex watches until the straps literally fall apart or the crystals become so hazy from scratches and then she'll let me get her a new Timex as long as it has Indiglo.


----------



## Swiftone (Dec 15, 2011)

I am new to the forum, and I thought I would respond with my first post. My father used Timex watches his entire life, and when one died, he would put it in the drawer by his bed, and buy another. When his newly purchased Timex gave up the ghost after only six months, he tossed it in the drawer, and went and bought another. I saw his disappointment, and took all of the watches in the drawer, boxed them up and sent them to Timex with a note with the above information; I think I was in the 8th grade at the time, so this was in the late 1950's. About three weeks later my father received a box containing a new Timex for each old one I had sent. When my dad died just before his 90th birthday, he was wearing a Timex. Yes, they are very fine watches.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

In the eternal words of John Cameron Swayze, "Timex - takes a licking and keeps on ticking.". Timex is an iconic American brand.

In the mid-90s as cell phones began to emerge, I stopped wearing my Timex. Now, I'm back to wearing watches because I've nearly dropped my smartphone several times to check the time. I've reunited with the brand through their now-defunct TX Technoluxury line. But, I did also buy a Timex Military Classic model T49820.










I still have my first "real" grown-up watch...and it was a Timex with Indiglo. I loved the quick-set sub-60 minute and over-60 minute alarm. It was set by simply turning the outer bezel to the desired time and pulling the 4 o'clock crown. Pulling the crown out one position set the alarm for over-60 minutes while pulling the crown out two positions set the alarm for over-60 minutes. It was a very novel and innovative feature at the time.

I've tried to figure out what model this is but there's no indications whatsoever. Take a look at these images and let us know if you can figure it out. All I know is that it was purchased sometime in the late 80's or early 90's.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dan-LAX said:


> I still have my first "real" grown-up watch...and it was a Timex with Indiglo....


That's a nice slice of Indiglo history...but I don't know the model.

I started on this forum because I wanted to get away from Timex & quartz & move into affordable mechanicals, but I've also bought more Timex. The latest:









I've now got this same model -- "Modern Originals" -- with black numbers/hands on white dial, and also white on white, black on black, and now white on black. It's a little ridiculous, but I like them & wear them a lot.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I love Timex. I honestly think they are the best bang-for-the-buck watch out there. I own a handful of them, including this Ironman:


















(images courtesy of HOV)

And this Weekender:










I've also got an old Timex Expedition that was my everyday watch in college (and probably still would be, if the poor leather band hadn't disintegrated from my abuse). Well, I shouldn't call it "old," as I know for a fact that they still sell the exact same model at places like Target and Wal-Mart.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Over the holiday weekend, I visited the Timexpo® The Timex Museum while I was back in NY spending Christmas with my family. I posted up some pics and a short write-up on another thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/holiday-trip-advice-timex-museum-connecticut-usa-624924.html

At the Timex Museum, there is also a Time Factory outlet store. I nabbed this little gem for $20. Funny thing about this watch: this was the exact Timex model (T2M4556K) that I really wanted to begin with before I got the WUS bug. It went out of stock at the normal retail outlets back in the late-summer/early-fall. I then got hooked on TX watches and forgot all about this model until I spotted it on the cheapies table on this trip.

To me, it's got a classic/vintage look to it. It's a very clean-n-simple dial of black-on-white. It reminds me of the classroom clocks in elementary school. The main draws for me on this were: excellent legibility for quick glance time, day & date perpetual calendar (until 2100), Indiglo and 7 year battery life. The really nice surprise with this particular model is that the Indiglo light stays on for about 4 seconds after pressing the crown. It's a rather nice feature enhancement. I wish my other Timex Military Classic T49820 would do this.

I've noticed that Indiglos with white face dials are far brighter than darker ones. I used my T49820 as a basis for comparison. The T2M4556K is *way* brighter. I could use this watch to light my way to the bathroom in the middle of the night.

There are also some nice little design cues: the seconds hand counterweight is a circled T, the day/date display opening is also in the shape of a T, the case back is engraved with 1854 (the year Waterbury Clock Company was founded).​
Other little details:
- 40mm case diameter
- Approx. 47mm lug-to-lug
- 12mm case height
- 20mm lugs

Timex product web site: Timex T Series Perpetual Calendar : Perpetual Calendar

Dan





























Who needs lume when you've got Indiglo? No lume could ever do this after 8 hours in the dark.


----------



## river27 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Dan,
I have a very similar Timex and love it to bits!










Good choice!
|>

regards
Adrian


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I told my girlfriend that she could have any watch she wanted, and she chose a basic small hand-wind timex with a leather strap from 1970. The only picture I have of it is next to a Russian Diver so that you could see how enormous it is, but well, you'll get the idea. I also have a 1966 Timex Sprite, but I don't have any pictures of it. Maybe I will take one if you guys care to see it, if not, oh well. Sorry for the poor quality. It's all I got though. She thought it looked classy, apparently. (I have better watches in my collection than An Invicta and a Timex. Lol.)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Shepperdw...get that 1966 Timex Sprite on this thread! And, a better one of your gf's handwinder too!

There's not enough of the old vintage Timex's here. Seeing the newer models (less than 20 years old) are very nice, but it's a real treat to see the older classics.

Dan


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan-LAX said:


> Shepperdw...get that 1966 Timex Sprite on this thread! And, a better one of your gf's handwinder too!
> 
> There's not enough of the old vintage Timex's here. Seeing the newer models (less than 20 years old) are very nice, but it's a real treat to see the older classics.
> 
> Dan


Fair enough. However, I am not living with my girlfriend, so next time she is around me, I will try to word "Let me take a picture of your watch", without her response being "Wtf will?"


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

I live about 20 minutes away from a Timex outlet store and I would certainly like to vouch for, at the least, the variety of Timex aesthetics. I can find some good deals on quite a few attractive gems, which is much appreciated, given that I'm a student. While I'm certainly saving up to purchase a few Orient Makos and/or Vostoks, I feel that I may be a regular Timex costumer in the future, given the current quality of watches and easy access to outlet prices. 

I'm currently sporting a Timex "Easy Reader" which looks nothing like the other watches in this particular line. The face is similar to a few "railroad" watches I've encountered. I'll be sure to post a few photos later on. Currently drooling over their Perpetual Calendar models, currently selling for about $39 at the Gilroy outlet. Now those Timex perpetuals are some beautiful, beautiful watches...


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.


Gotta love the Dixmont DG28 movements!


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Timex Camper T41711. Something simple



























More photos: http://affordablemilwatches.blogspot...er-t41711.html

A youtube review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQd5S...embedded#at=10

This well known American brand produces lots of military style watches, but this one is the most genuine current Timex. A watch made for soldiers. Basic and unexpensive. 34 mm military case.

Negative: no date, no WR, weak lumen.
Positive: simple but reliable quartz movement, long life battery (10 years).

Two genuine basic military versions available: T41711 (brown), T18581 (black).

Alternatively, the T2N368 model is bigger (39 mm) and has 5 BAR, date and indiglo light.

Model number: T41711
Case material: Plastic
Case diameter: 34 mm
Case Thickness: 7 mm
Band width: 18-19 mm
Dial color: black
Luminous hands: low and weak
Movement: Quartz (TMX Philipines)
Water resistant depth: 3 BAR
Battery: CR 2016. Lithium 10-year battery life
Price: Less than 30 euros

Related links

=J. Crew Timex
=Timex Watch Vintage Commercial Videos
=The History of the REAL Timex Military Watch: Plastic, Disposable, And A Product Of The 1980s
= T2N368 is a bigger model (39 mm), 5 BAR, date and indiglo light
= Camper series
= Timex modern originals Camper

Thanks for watching.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Timex T20461. Generally pleased with this watch, though I'm not too crazy about the expandable band. 








Another pic of the face: 








aaaaand a pic of the expandable band: 








I'm a bit "eh" about this band. On one hand, I'd prefer a traditional bracelet, or black leather strap. On the other hand, this is the band with which the watch was designed, and removing it might be akin to removing a part of the watch's character and intended aesthetic... your ideas?


----------



## vba (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got this watch and love the band. No messing around with buckles just slip it on, just like my dad used to do.

Vinny



ElScorcho said:


> Timex T20461. Generally pleased with this watch, though I'm not too crazy about the expandable band.
> View attachment 593971
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Dan-LAX said:


> I've tried to figure out what model this is but there's no indications whatsoever. Take a look at these images and let us know if you can figure it out. All I know is that it was purchased sometime in the late 80's or early 90's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Dan, 
Let me get back to you on this in a day or two. I just gave that watch to my brother-in-law about a week ago, along with several others I had on a shelf because they saw no wrist time. Mine was on the leather strap, but it was still in the box, so I know the model number was on it. It's too late to call him now, but I'll handle it by this weekend.

I do know the series was call the Turn and Pull. If you look closely, there are several models with this funtionality on eBay right now. Here's one with a blue dial surround. Here's one that was all blue. It closed, but didn't sell, last week. You could contact the seller to see if they would re-list it.

Either way, I'll get back to you about the white dial.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

ElScorcho said:


> Timex T20461. Generally pleased with this watch, though I'm not too crazy about the expandable band.
> View attachment 593971
> 
> 
> ...


My kids (5 and 1) gave me a very similar watch for my birthday, this year. Mine was originally on a stout bracelet, but it was engraved and I didn't want to damage it. Ironically, the strap that I searched for forever came today and I posted this on today's WRUW. Got it on as I type this!


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> My kids (5 and 1) gave me a very similar watch for my birthday, this year. Mine was originally on a stout bracelet, but it was engraved and I didn't want to damage it. Ironically, the strap that I searched for forever came today and I posted this on today's WRUW. Got it on as I type this!
> View attachment 594973


Hmm, I like this look. Plus, I found this pic of a nylon strap on the same model as my watch after a google image search:







Now, the question is: what color/style straps should I get >.<


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

I was wondering what your feelings have been on this new "intelligent quartz" Timex? It seems interesting from the promo videos I've seen from Timex, but I'd like to hear what an actual user's experience has been.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

My two latest from the Timex outlet


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

ElScorcho said:


> I was wondering what your feelings have been on this new "intelligent quartz" Timex? It seems interesting from the promo videos I've seen from Timex, but I'd like to hear what an actual user's experience has been.


my experience has been fantastic. Ive been tracking the time with the computer clock and its dead on. I got this watch a month ago. and indiglo is icing on the cake. (I wasnt expecting such a nice lume)


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

All right... here's an update.

The model of the one I gave my brother in law is a T16341. Here is an old website ad for it. The difference between yours and mine is that you had a red-tipped minute hand a and a red-tipped alarm setting for minutes.

Here is another hit about it. Apparently it was only made for one year, in 2000, making it a rare find, even used.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Dean - nice piece of investigative work. It's too bad that rarity has very little impact on Timex watches...unless you go *way* back into very early vintage models.

I just may have to bring it back to life with a new battery sometime. This is the one I'll keep for the long-term...more for sentimental reasons than anything else.

Dan


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Timex Camper Expedition T40011, Ready for action 
 
T40011 represents an upgrade over Camper "Vietnam" (see review): 50m WR (5 BAR), Indiglo light, real luminiscent hands. In addition, good proportions (37,5mm case diameter) and 20mm lug width give the watch more presence. Although T40011 appearance is not as military as his brother.

 
An inner ring of Arabic numeral indexes makes conversion to 24-hour time fast and easy, and outer indexes indicate the seconds. The calendar date is easily set using the watch's quick-date.

 
I have replaced the original velcro strap for this deployant rubber strap or a green nato.

 


An everyday watch to fit all occasions. Suitable for outdoors adventures. A good representation of the Timex Expedition range.

Model number: T40011 
Case material: Plastic 
Case diameter: 37,5 mm 
Case Thickness: 7 mm 
Band width: 20 mm 
Dial color: black 
Luminous hands: Very good 
Movement: Quartz (TMX Philipines) 
Water resistant depth: 5 BAR (165 feet/50 metres) 
Battery: CR 2016 
Price: 30 euros aprox.

*Positive:* sober design, no superfluous design elements; readable and clean face; simple but reliable quartz caliber; balanced proportions; pretty good lume; WR and date; ultralight weight.

*Negative:* numbers are not luminous (just hands); the quartz movement could be better a Japanese Miyota or Hattory.

Links

# Camper series


----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

I love my Timex SL. I think it has an seagull movement but I'm not sure.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Timex fans...

I've finally gotten around to completing a written and video review of the T2M455 model I posted up earlier on this thread. If you want to kill some time, hop over to the reviews section within this sub forum or just click here to read the write-up.

Here's the video if you just want to see this component:






Enjoy the review!

Dan


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan-LAX said:


> Dean - nice piece of investigative work. It's too bad that rarity has very little impact on Timex watches...unless you go *way* back into very early vintage models.
> 
> I just may have to bring it back to life with a new battery sometime. This is the one I'll keep for the long-term...more for sentimental reasons than anything else.
> 
> Dan


I have that same EXACT watch. My mother got it for me as a high school graduation gift in 1999. Four years later, the clasp on the bracelet wouldn't hold anymore, and then the battery died. I still have it, though, and replaced the battery this afternoon. The bracelet is junk, though. Thinking about getting an orange leather band for it just for the hell of it. Hopefully it's not a collector's item lol. Mine's pretty weathered.

I'll update with a pic or two when I get a new band.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

Great grabs from the outlet. Its a dangerous place for me with cash in hand. I picked up the one on the left. I changed it to a black leather strap with white stitching and I think it looks great. Might need to find one with orange stitching now.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> My two latest from the Timex outlet


Sorry meaning to quote this post. Great grabs from the outlet. Its a dangerous place for me with cash in hand. I picked up the one on the left. I changed it to a black leather strap with white stitching and I think it looks great. Might need to find one with orange stitching now.


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 2 vintage Timex watches that are on its way to me. I apologize for not using my own photos seeing that they have not arrived yet, so here are the photos provided by their respective sellers.

First is a 1974 manual wind; its going on a brown leather strap with contrast stitching. Love the texture of the dial!









second is a 80s automatic going a Selvedge NATO strap. This will be my first square(ish) watch!









More photos will come when they arrive!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Adding this to my collection soon!


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Really nice pieces in this thread. Love that black camper on a green NATO. 

Anyone know when the next Timex Outlet sale is? The 2/$50, 3/$60, etc sale.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

My first good watch, a 1970 Timex that my father gave me in 1978-9. Usually wear it with a black leather band, but in this ...., it's wearing a mesh from a Metal America watch I had back in the 90's.










Whenever I take it in for a service, I'm always asked, _"You sure you want to pay for a service on *this*?" _Me, I've always liked the style of it. A very clean, handsome, classic look.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Censport said:


> Whenever I take it in for a service, I'm always asked, _"You sure you want to pay for a service on *this*?"_


I would think that any watchman worth his salt would _have _to know that if a person brings in a Timex for servicing, that the piece must have intrinsic value to the owner.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> I would think that any watchman worth his salt would _have _to know that if a person brings in a Timex for servicing, that the piece must have intrinsic value to the owner.


Yes, one would think so. I never have to say more than _"It was *my father's* watch."_ in a gruff, Clint Eastwood sort of way. Gets the message across every time. :-d


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

For later Timex's, I have these two. Since I couldn't figure out how to remove links from flex band, I switched this one over to a leather strap.










And then I have the standard-issue Expedition beater. I wear this one when I suspect somebody's (bleep) theory is about to hit the reality fan. :-d


----------



## Bwfaco (Jun 1, 2011)

Ironhead66 said:


> Adding this to my collection soon!
> 
> View attachment 611524


What model is this...I NEED it!!!!!!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yitty said:


> Sorry meaning to quote this post. Great grabs from the outlet. Its a dangerous place for me with cash in hand. I picked up the one on the left. I changed it to a black leather strap with white stitching and I think it looks great. Might need to find one with orange stitching now.


I'd like to see a picture of it on leather if you get a chance. The straps for the Nautica are a bit short for me so I will be doing some strap shopping soon.


----------



## Bwfaco (Jun 1, 2011)

Bwfaco said:


> What model is this...I NEED it!!!!!!


T2N389 and I still need it


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Every Timex have pretty much failed me. Even a Timex that was passed down from my Grandfather that broke after 30 years. It actually worked for like 5 years, but then something connecting to the stem broke. Timex seems to be made from cheap Chinese stuff that doesn't seem to last long at all.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> I'd like to see a picture of it on leather if you get a chance. The straps for the Nautica are a bit short for me so I will be doing some strap shopping soon.


Here is a shot of it on the strap, and another one up close just to see the details of this nice Timex.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. It looks great on the black leather. I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Every Timex have pretty much failed me. Even a Timex that was passed down from my Grandfather that broke after 30 years. It actually worked for like 5 years, but then something connecting to the stem broke. Timex seems to be made from cheap Chinese stuff that doesn't seem to last long at all.


My $55 Timex Expedition turned out to be far better quality than my $200 Victotinox, and another Vic model costing $450.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> My $55 Timex Expedition turned out to be far better quality than my $200 Victotinox, and another Vic model costing $450.


+1. Every Timex I have is a workhorse... Some coming up on 15 years old.


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

Wore a Timex Ironman 100-Lap Flix while on a medical mission to Haiti and haven't been able to take it off since! It's just so practical!

PS: I find it funny that Tissot qualifies for the "Affordable Watches" forum.....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Every Timex have pretty much failed me. Even a Timex that was passed down from my Grandfather that broke after 30 years. It actually worked for like 5 years, but then something connecting to the stem broke. Timex seems to be made from cheap Chinese stuff that doesn't seem to last long at all.


I would consider any watch that goes for 30 years without breaking to be a successful purchase, especially when it probably cost $5 when new.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

donoharm said:


> PS: I find it funny that Tissot qualifies for the "Affordable Watches" forum.....


Unfortunately, when you can get a Tissot quartz model for under $100 or an automatic with much better build quality for $1,000; it's tough to say that Tissot doesn't belong in the Affordables sub-forum. Or, more precisely, that certain Tissot models don't belong there.


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Update! This one came in today, and boy, its a beauty.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

supersong115 said:


> ...and boy, its a beauty.


Agreed!


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Supersong115...

A very classy, unique piece that matches the shirt quite nicely. This photo looks much better than the original one you posted. The blue-n-sliver really stand out. It looks like it's in very good shape for it's age/vintage too.

Dan


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

Picked this up in the 90's I do not think it's made anymore, it has a nice feature an alarm.


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a brown one but you have to be careful the ring around the dial comes off easily.


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Dan-LAX! Appreciate your comment


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm parting ways with this watch soon, but I figured it deserved one last WUS hurrah:


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a good example of why we all love Timex. A 1966 Timex 21 jewel movement 72 manual wind that is keeping time extremely well. Winds smooths as eggs. I'm wearing this 46 year old gem as I write this. Its proof that they definitely hold up to their brand mantra.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

"Agreed, we have a Seiko/Citizen forum, I think there ought to be a Timex/Casio forum as well. JMHO. "

I'd be all over that! Who do we harass?


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Redcrow said:


> "Agreed, we have a Seiko/Citizen forum, I think there ought to be a Timex/Casio forum as well. JMHO. "
> 
> I'd be all over that! Who do we harass?


I was also of the same mindset. I started a poll thread back awhile on this very subject. You can read about it here.

Prior to my membership, WUS had in fact a sub-forum for Timex. From what I've read, it didn't have enough activity/subscribers, so it was integrated into the affordables section. As with many social gatherings in life, activity breeds activity and thus growth. The best analogy I can provide is this...a smaller bar packed with people and it's buzzing with conversation and laughter OR a larger bar with only a few seated at the bar counter that is cricket quiet - most would prefer to join the former.

My assumption is this: it's a business like any other. To attract revenue to cover the operating costs of this forum (and, turn a profit of some sort), the forum must prove that it attracts, retains and holds viewership from watch enthusiasts. This viewership is the key in attracting businesses to advertise here and thus, driving advertising revenues. Remember, our membership is free, so we aren't part of the revenue stream. The forum must generate it elsewhere and advertising is probably the primary channel for monetization.

With that said, our best bet is to keep our Timex posts lively...especially, this one in particular. I know that I've subscribed to this thread and several other Timex related ones so I always get alerted when new posts are submitted. To subscribe to a thread, just use the thread tools at the top of the page.

Dan


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

I really like the look of this model - the T2N590


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

These old square Perpetual Calendars are nice too. Discontinued though...


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Redcrow said:


> "Agreed, we have a Seiko/Citizen forum, I think there ought to be a Timex/Casio forum as well. JMHO. "
> 
> I'd be all over that! Who do we harass?


Well, in a sense, this entire thread has become the Timex forum!


----------



## brock_boogie (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's my trusty Timex Oversize Camper...holding down steady wrist time until I can afford a Sinn or a Fortis Flieger.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have two Timex, one made in Gt Britain automatic from 1970 and one modern Indiglo to see me through the frequent winter power cuts. No watch collection, however costly, is complete without at least one Timex!


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

MarekG said:


> I have that same EXACT watch. My mother got it for me as a high school graduation gift in 1999. Four years later, the clasp on the bracelet wouldn't hold anymore, and then the battery died. I still have it, though, and replaced the battery this afternoon. The bracelet is junk, though. Thinking about getting an orange leather band for it just for the hell of it. Hopefully it's not a collector's item lol. Mine's pretty weathered.
> 
> I'll update with a pic or two when I get a new band.


LOL the orange leather band doesn't go with the watch as well as I had envisioned. I'm going to wear it for a while longer and give it a chance; it's growing on me, but its days are numbered. It's inevitable that I'll replace this band with a light brown leather band or khaki strap of some kind.

The watch has more sentimental value than anything else. But the bezel is really handy, and the Indiglo is way brighter than my other two Timex watches. Looks like it's aging pretty well. I can't speak for the alarm, though, as my hearing is awful.

Some pics as promised...


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

New strap to replace the orange


----------



## GGN (Nov 24, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I'm starting to think there IS love for Timex..!

(but I don't own one yet)


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

It's so funny, I came to the Affordable forum to post about a Timex I picked up from a thrift store and here was this thread. Guess I throw it in here instead.

Out and about at some local thrift stores yesterday I found this kinda-deco styled Timex for $6. It was on a very worn metal expanding bracelet and the crystal scratched up. But, for only $6, what the heck.

Today I ran out and got a $3 battery and an $8 Timex 19mm leather strap and ened up with this. 







 Now, if I can clean up the crystal a bit...

I dig the raised markers and the "Q" at 12. Wonder how old it is?


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Jim, I really like the style of your thrift-shop find. But do you feel the battery cover on the back? The way it sticks out, it looks like that might dig in.


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

Censport said:


> Jim, I really like the style of your thrift-shop find. But do you feel the battery cover on the back? The way it sticks out, it looks like that might dig in.


To be honest I haven't worn it enough yet to know for sure. I just put the new battery in today and had it on for just a little bit; I didn't notice it during that time.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the battery cover - unique and adds character. It reminds me of older cars where the spare tire was mounted on the rear bumper and/or integrated into the trunk lid as a faux decorative design element.

Dan


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats a great old-school find....but wow that crystal is hit. That would annoy the hell out of me. Any chance of polishing it?


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Thats a great old-school find....but wow that crystal is hit. That would annoy the hell out of me. Any chance of polishing it?


Yeah, I'm going to give it a shot. Just haven't had time yet. From a distance it's not as bad.


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Does anyone own a T5K354?


----------



## coastie2031 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like several of their watches, I own a 50 lap Sleek Ironman and an Ironman Global GPS. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on this little guy though...







not so sure about the size for me - sweet looker though


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ironhead66 said:


> Does anyone own a T5K354?
> 
> View attachment 628123


I saw one at the store today. I didn't like the bar at the bottom. Just me.


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Bryan66 said:


> I love when threads like this one continue to have legs 6 months later. My very first watch was a Timex I got for Christmas when I was 8 (1974), and I have had a few others over the years. This is the only Timex I currently own . . .


What model I this one please?


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with this new *Timex T498749J *










Here it is on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T498749...0DER&s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1329776545&sr=1-62

42mm, 100m wr... seems like an absolute winner to me. I nearly bought a Hamilton that was of a similar style this Christmas, but I wimped out and decided to save my pennies. This Timex for $50 really strikes my fancy. I just ordered one.

Anyone else dig it?

edit: and just for fun, here's the grey one I Photoshopped the brown band onto..


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Just picked this up over the weekend. Liking it so far!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't believe there's such a store as a Timex Outlet. And that I've never seen one! And that they carry Nautica, which has styles I really like for a quartz watch. I will have to start hitting all the outlet malls along the interstates! Thanks for the awareness!


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Chief...

The Time Factory outlets are a *fantastic* place for all the Timex brands including: Timex, Guess, Nautica, Ecko, Versace, Valentino and my personal much beloved/departed TX watches.

Timex watches are great values at normal prices and with outlet bargains, it's insanely cheap - almost too cheap. The bargain tables usually have stuff ranging from $9.95 up to $29.95 or so.

The outlet locations are mostly around the perimeter of the US. Here's the link to the outlet locations.

Dan


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

TNT13 said:


> Just picked this up over the weekend. Liking it so far!
> 
> View attachment 632014


TNT13...man, you take some really great pics. This one looks like it belongs in a brochure.

Dan


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

AK2112 said:


> Anybody have any experience with this new *Timex T498749J *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking new design. These are $85 in Canada :-| as T49874GP. Timex says they have a 9 year battery life. I'll definitely be keeping my eye out for a sale on them though. The grey dial brown strap combo looks better than the green strap version for sure!|>


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dan-LAX said:


> Chief...
> 
> The Time Factory outlets are a *fantastic* place for all the Timex brands including: Timex, Guess, Nautica, Ecko, Versace, Valentino and my personal much beloved/departed TX watches.
> 
> ...


Note that the Time Factory in Niagara Falls Ontario does not have these deals though. Visited on the weekend, prices are MSRP with markdowns that match Amazon.ca prices. Prices on the new Travellers Series were actually higher than the price on the Timex.ca website ($150 vs. $135). Great selection, but no deals to speak of


----------



## Ironhead66 (Dec 16, 2010)

TNT13 said:


> I saw one at the store today. I didn't like the bar at the bottom. Just me.


Yeah that's throwing me off too. Reviews I've read say the band is brittle after a few months (breaks down faster if you swim in salt water with it), and is hard to replace with an aftermarket band. Passing on this one.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dan-LAX said:


> TNT13...man, you take some really great pics. This one looks like it belongs in a brochure.
> 
> Dan


Thanks! But the ironic thing is that this was a quick and dirty since I didn't want to take out my light box. So, I shot it on my table, and lo and behold I think it's the first photo I ever received a compliment on. lol.

Also it would never make it into a brochure since it's not set to 10:10.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Never knew Timex made such nice watches.


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

TNT13 said:


> Just picked this up over the weekend. Liking it so far!
> 
> View attachment 632014


That's a great one. I've been a big fan of it, especially since I found it at Walmart for $11.


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if Timex still makes mechanical hand-wind watches? I would love to be able to buy a new mechanical hand-wind watch for ~$50 or so.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jittery Jim said:


> That's a great one. I've been a big fan of it, especially since I found it at Walmart for $11.


Looking nice there on the olive. Wow! I have to visit Walmart more often! I thought I got a good deal at $20.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

TNT13 said:


> Looking nice there on the olive. Wow! I have to visit Walmart more often! I thought I got a good deal at $20.


Does look really good - what model is this one? Couldn't find on Amazon... thx |>


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've got a Timex Easy Reader Indiglo that I use to sleep in. Accurate, legible, comfortable, and a 10 year battery.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

MJ_London said:


> Does look really good - what model is this one? Couldn't find on Amazon... thx |>


t2n2029j


----------



## jhobbs (Jan 14, 2007)

Shawnny said:


> Never knew Timex made such nice watches.


Same here. I just picked up a Timex Expedition Combo and am thrilled with it. Already eyeballing a few others I want.


----------



## magullo (Jun 15, 2011)

Probably I've already stated somewhere else, but I'm a proud owner of a expedition WS4, and I love it. It wouldn't certainly be the most accurate ABC around, but it's tough and beautiful, with indiglo as the final touch.
Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

TNT13 said:


> Looking nice there on the olive. Wow! I have to visit Walmart more often! I thought I got a good deal at $20.


Here is a totally different look for this watch.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Got my new Timex Military Field watch...

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498749J Expedition Military Field Watch: Watches

What a nice watch. Great size and feel and I love the design. The green canvas strap was a dud (no surprise) but I've got a leather strap on the way. Til then, my black/grey weekender will have to do. Here's a quick look:



















I'll post more if anyone's interested (and I'll be sure to report back when I have it on my desired strap.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Love those new pilot-style Expeditions. Kudos to Timex for keeping up with the market. I hope to see these show up in Wal-Marts and Targets near me.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Love those new pilot-style Expeditions. Kudos to Timex for keeping up with the market. I hope to see these show up in Wal-Marts and Targets near me.


Yeah, Timex is on a bit of a roll design wise in my opinion. I bought the weekender last year and was so impressed with it (both it's design and function) that I started to look more into Timex.

I was waiting for this particular Expedition to show up in store but I got impatient and when I saw the grey/green one get down to 2 left in stock on Amazon, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I would be all over this if it were about 46mm! I love that and great price!

_"Dear Timex. . ."_


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I would be all over this if it were about 46mm! I love that and great price!
> 
> _"Dear Timex. . ."_


This guy is 46mm with the crown. . . which is why I chose it over the weekender.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm feeling the love for this Timex today. Just purchased thisoine last week and got a great deal on it. So far this watch is keeping to about one second a week fast. Very accurate. Funny thing...the lume might just be the best I have and with the indiglo not even really necessary.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you thought about snowflake hands?


Redcrow said:


> I'm feeling the love for this Timex today. Just purchased thisoine last week and got a great deal on it. So far this watch is keeping to about one second a week fast. Very accurate. Funny thing...the lume might just be the best I have and with the indiglo not even really necessary.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

James Haury said:


> Have you thought about snowflake hands?


Then I could only wear it in winter...


----------



## corght (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a Timex and it still works fine after a few years unused.:-!


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

I mean although they aren't the most expensive watches on the planet they have been around forever so that has to say something for Timex!


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my two most recent aquisitions

Lovin both so far:

Weekender

















Expedition with vibration alarm


----------



## summersun (Mar 3, 2012)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Got an Iron Man this weekend. It's the bomb!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

This is one of the more elegant looking Timexes I have come across. I've taken quite a liking to it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My only watch which has the crown on the caseback.


----------



## hhwxcb8mn (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a lot of love for the product, but, I think, not the name. People tend to shy away from wearing brand names that denote "inexpensive". Unfortunately, Timex, along with other great products like Seiko, fall victim to the bias.


----------



## summersun (Mar 3, 2012)

TNT13 said:


> This is one of the more elegant looking Timexes I have come across. I've taken quite a liking to it.
> View attachment 649904


Beautiful. What is the name/model?


----------



## summersun (Mar 3, 2012)

summersun said:


> Beautiful. What is the name/model?


Think I found it! 
Timex Men's STYLE T2N153 Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial

Amazon.com: Timex Men's STYLE T2N153 Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial: Timex: Watches


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, that is it. It comes on a solid link bracelet. Of course I had to change out the band.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

summersun said:


> Amazon.com: Timex Men's STYLE T2N153 Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial: Timex: Watches


Although the hands are supposed to be luminous, I don't believe this watch has the Indiglo feature which is unfortunate, IMO.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Catbird said:


> Although the hands are supposed to be luminous, I don't believe this watch has the Indiglo feature which is unfortunate, IMO.


This is a different animal than your typical Timex. As you mentioned, there is no indiglo. Also, the chrono is a 12 hr chrono which is unusual for a Timex. I have a suspicion that the movement is Japanese. Also, I am not sure of the correct term for this, but the tachometer bezel is glossy; glass coated? Very much like a Seiko fifty five fathoms. I have never seen a Timex with this feature before. Makes it look a lot more expensive than it is.


----------



## Jaan (Mar 4, 2012)

Honestly, I'm a little miffed at them right now. A clip watch of theirs that I use as a countdown timer just went and died on me last week. I thought it was the battery but it's not. It was only about 2 years old...or course, the warranty is 1 year. There goes $40 down the drain...


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

AK2112 said:


> Got my new Timex Military Field watch...
> 
> Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498749J Expedition Military Field Watch: Watches
> 
> ...


Very nice looking Expedition you have there. I can find it on Amazon but not on timex.com. I think their website is lacking and not nearly is nice as timex.ca which has the watch listed.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A BREIF HISTORY OF TIME(X)---http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timex_Group_USA----- That's what it is.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

AK2112 said:


> Yeah, Timex is on a bit of a roll design wise in my opinion. I bought the weekender last year and was so impressed with it (both it's design and function) that I started to look more into Timex.
> 
> I was waiting for this particular Expedition to show up in store but I got impatient and when I saw the grey/green one get down to 2 left in stock on Amazon, I pulled the trigger.


Saw your pics and was really impressed with the design. Sure enough it wasn't on Amazon. Lo and behold I'm in Kohl's today and there it is staring me in the face. I decided why not? Picked it up for $45 with tax! (on sale plus 20% off coupon) Can't beat that! However... yeah this strap is busted. Gonna replace it with a nato.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to satisfy my curiosity, I just spent the last 10 minutes skimming thru all pages of this huge thread looking for references/pictures of the Timex WS4. I didn't see any and am wondering why -- any ideas? I thought they were all the rage a few years ago.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Catbird said:


> Just to satisfy my curiosity, I just spent the last 10 minutes skimming thru all pages of this huge thread looking for references/pictures of the Timex WS4. I didn't see any and am wondering why -- any ideas? I thought they were all the rage a few years ago.


Catbird,

I wondered likewise...the WS4 is one very capable watch with a HMI/view format that works better than what a comparable G-shock ABC watch would provide. It's a true tool watch for those wandering out off the grid. If I ever get to explore beyond the boundaries of the urban canyons on a consistent basis, I'd seriously consider selling a few affordables to fund a purchase of a WS4.

It's an affordable watch (about $120-$150) but more tool than wrist accessory. Its geared toward those that consistently venture beyond the desktop into the wilderness. Those guys and this watch along with other similar ones can be found loitering in the Digital & ABC Watch subforum.

Dan


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Regarding the WS4...
The only thing that makes me feel a little uneasy is the (only) 50m water resistance; I'd feel better if it was at least 100m just in case of unforeseen water mishaps.


----------



## seikoskx (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Raviraj (Mar 22, 2012)

*First Post.. *

Hi Guys,
Just joined this great forum for the love of watches.
Though I have very few , I would like to add my recent Timex Expedition Watch here.
Model: T49271W (Yeah, my case has a W at the end of model number which is also engraved in the back)

So far its really going great.
Attaching few pics of it..







1. A very clear dial. Can read time easily. 








2. One issue is the second hand does not stop exactly at the marking, it stops somewhere in the middle of second markings????








3. Is it this rubber insert that makes it shock resistant?








4. The Leather strap which is also labelled as water resistant.








5. The Indiglo light

BTW, Considering below Timex Expeditions for future... 
1. Timex Dive Style T49799







2. Timex Dive Style T498L3








3. Timex e-Tide T49707








Any experience or recommendations for these?


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: First Post.. *

Raviraj...

Welcome to WUS and one of the two "on-going" Timex threads. The other one is for Expedition Appreciation. Timex doesn't have it own sub-forum mainly because grouping all affordables into one sub-forum helps to drive activity all around.

To answer your questions...
- Nearly all quartz watches do not line up with the markers...few exceptions particularly to the pricier quartzies; don't fret about it
- The rubber on the bezel probably helps in shock resistance but is more likely an aesthetic treatment
- Newer models employing Intelligent Quartz (IQ) seem promising

Check out the Expedition thread as well as this Timex IQ thread for the newer models with IQ. You will probably find some feedback there. And, nice watch!

Dan


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: First Post.. *

View attachment 659483

2. One issue is the second hand does not stop exactly at the marking, it stops somewhere in the middle of second markings????

When I go to buy Timex watches I pick the best one from the litter as far as hand alignment goes. Most inexpensive quartz watches are not given that attention to detail so it is hit or miss. That one looks particularly bad. Nice job on the photo!

2. Timex Dive Style T498L3
View attachment 659498

Want to get this one myself. I recently picked up the non-chrono version.

3. Timex e-Tide T49707
View attachment 659499

I have this with red-highlights. It is a very cool watch. One of my favorite Timexes.


----------



## Raviraj (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: First Post.. *



TNT13 said:


> View attachment 659483
> 
> 2. One issue is the second hand does not stop exactly at the marking, it stops somewhere in the middle of second markings????
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. Could you please post some 'How To use' of the e-Tide/ Temp/Compass functionality.
I could not find much on net, going to search now on you tube.

BTW, Checked out your Timex at Expedition thread & man that was some collection|>



Dan-LAX said:


> Raviraj...
> 
> Welcome to WUS and one of the two "on-going" Timex threads. The other one is for Expedition Appreciation. Timex doesn't have it own sub-forum mainly because grouping all affordables into one sub-forum helps to drive activity all around.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
Thanks for the warm welcome & the expedition link. Have subscribed to that as well. 
Not sure but does the Timex use Made in China movement or internal components?

Take care


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Timex Atlantis - eBay finds. Both date from 1992/93. Both have microlights. New batteries, bands, and polywatch applied to the crystal. Almost as good as new, and all functions work.


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

timex fan here from malaysia!
i've got introduced to timex by my drummer last year and these are my timex's:









left: Timex Expedition Rugged Field T49778
right: Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820

and i'm planning to add one more timex expedition to my collection.
till then...


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

I found one that I love.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Anther ebay find. The classic 8 lap Timex Ironman from 1995.


----------



## barber12374 (Apr 3, 2012)

I get alot of compliments on my 60's telephone dial Timex.I got it for $30 on the Bay.sorry for bad picture quality
one of the classier styles they had IMO. anyone else rock this style?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

barber12374 said:


> I get alot of compliments on my 60's telephone dial Timex.I got it for $30 on the Bay.sorry for bad picture quality
> one of the classier styles they had IMO. anyone else rock this style?
> View attachment 671435


Here's mine.


----------



## atko08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed a couple "new" watch by Timex. Have somebody experience with these two watches? 

T49905--------------T49904
I think they are "military style". I really like the black version.
I found this watches only in locally (Timex hungarian homepage) marked as "New". ("Új" means New)
Not to much information: around 100$, stainless steel case, chronograph, 100WR. 
About size, etc nothing....Are they really new?!
Timex Group Magyarország Kft.
Timex Group Magyarország Kft.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I absolutely love Timex. I have an Ironman and use when I'm out doing field work (I'm a geologist). Funny thing is, there were five of us working on a soil and groundwater remediation system (a system that removes groundwater and vapors from contaminated soil) last Fall and we all noticed that we had the exact same watches on. All were purchased seperately without any previous knowledge that the others were purchasing the same watch. We laughed about it and said that Timex should make a "company name" version of the Ironman because everyone in our office wears one. Timex is the absolute best bang for the buck out there.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I just picked up this as another beater. Put a different strap on it and I'm satisfied with the watch.


----------



## magullo (Jun 15, 2011)

Indiglo does a very good job on your watch, @tinknocker. Super.
Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## mike884 (Mar 11, 2012)

I really like the look of that black and gold T49905. Hopefully they are out soon!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Timex's. I can't get enough of them. My favourite is T41241, bought recently for £38 as new, with box and manual and even still has the model number sticker on the underneath of the base, the sticker which would've been for the shop's benefit.

Top l-r
Pulsar NX14-X003
Timex T41241
Timex T48071

Bottom l-r
Timex T45941
Citizen Eco-Drive BM6260
Own design


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

chrono555 said:


> Nothing wrong with Timex's. I can't get enough of them. My favourite is T41241, bought recently for £38 as new, with box and manual and even still has the model number sticker on the underneath of the base, the sticker which would've been for the shop's benefit.
> 
> Top l-r
> Pulsar NX14-X003
> ...


Mine is a variation of the one's you have. I didn't know about the grey dial.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah the grey one was bought "in error." I had the blue one years ago then the pin holding the bracelet sheared which is unrepairable and no help from Timex. So I bought the grey one on ebay as it's the closest I could find, then some months later I came across the blue one which is identical to my first.
There is a white dialled version, T41251 - but I doubt I'll be lucky enough to find one of those.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, the bracelet is definitely unique on this one.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

How so? The bracelet looks the same as the one on my T41241 - dull centre with shiny sides. The only other variant I know of is the bracelet which is uniformly dull, which is on my grey-dialled one.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Just picked this up at Walmart for $25.00 (rollback). T2N692. I'm loving it so far. Very comfortable and I love the face. Needed a brown leather strap on the cheap.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Just picked this up at Walmart for $25.00 (rollback). T2N692. I'm loving it so far. Very comfortable and I love the face. Needed a brown leather strap on the cheap.


JC...nice pick-up.

If there's one feature that's missing from my small collection, it's a roman numeral dial. It adds that little bit of extra classic styling. Next time I'm at Wally World, I'll have to look for this one and/or others.

Dan


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

chrono555 said:


> How so? The bracelet looks the same as the one on my T41241 - dull centre with shiny sides. The only other variant I know of is the bracelet which is uniformly dull, which is on my grey-dialled one.


I meant how it attaches to the case. The attachment is proprietary so you don't have the option of changing to straps or bands.


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

another timex added to my collection.
got this last thursday, all the way from US.

*Timex Expedition Casual Diver T49776*









i'm addicted already!!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

The first watch that I ever owned was a Timex. So you could say it was my first love.

-J


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Dan-LAX said:


> JC...nice pick-up.
> 
> If there's one feature that's missing from my small collection, it's a roman numeral dial. It adds that little bit of extra classic styling. Next time I'm at Wally World, I'll have to look for this one and/or others.
> 
> Dan


Thanks. Here's a wrist shot. I actually got a complement from a cashier last night. Go figure, I wear my Mako for a month and no one says a word. I wear the Timex for one day and get a complement.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I wear this watch a lot, since I wear it around the house. It's one of my favourites.

It loses about a minute a week - far worse than my automatics.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I was in J.Crew today and bought one of these, since I loved the olive green and red combo:










But it didn't look right with any of my 18mm lug watches (which all have black or blue dials). So naturally I headed to Wal-Mart and picked up one of these:










The result is a pretty awesome-looking casual field watch - better-looking than the actual slip-thru Weekenders, IMO. No pics yet but I'll try to get some up tomorrow.

I'm not normally into NATO straps, I think because they just don't sit right on the wrist when the watch is too big (and I have tiny wrists, so most watches ARE too big). But this combo is perfect for me. I think the watch is 36-37mm and the strap is 18mm, which just looks better on my wrist than the 20mm NATOs I've tried before.


----------



## Bwfaco (Jun 1, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> I was in J.Crew today and bought one of these, since I loved the olive green and red combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the simple look of these. I used to get 18mm nato straps at American Eagle really cheap, full price was only $6.99 and I got them on sale for as little as $2 each. Here is a pic of some of them (not my pic):








Heres a blog about them (where the pic is from):
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XUXfjMAUKPo/TXAr03dIqnI/AAAAAAAABKQ/bvU5rX0TToA

I have:
Solid:
Red
Black
Olive Drab
Stripe:
Olive Drab/Navy Blue
Navy Blue/Orange
Royal Blue/Red
Navy Blue/White
Light Blue/White
Hunter Green/Red
Navy Blue/Kaki

I scored some Timexs cheaply and use the straps as listed below them for a whole wardrobe of nato goodness:

*Timex T20031 ($7 at Target)
*








Use Red, Royal Blue/Red, Light Blue/White

*Timex T2M933 ($5 at Target)








*Use Black, Hunter Green/Red, Navy Blue/Orange, Navy Blue/White, Navy Blue/Kaki

*Timex T40051 ($10 on eBay)








*Use Olive Drab and Olive Drab/Navy Blue


----------



## jeromejerome (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my Timex watch on a wjean mesh strap. I'm realizing that strap switching is a big pain...
Anyway, the polished mesh matches well with the polished metal body of the watch. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## ceascucuc (Feb 25, 2009)

Intelligent quartz


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

My Timex, pictured earlier, keeps odd time. Some days it's accurate to within a few seconds, while other times it looses a minute or more in a day. What's going on?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

AngryBaconGod said:


> My Timex, pictured earlier, keeps odd time. Some days it's accurate to within a few seconds, while other times it looses a minute or more in a day. What's going on?


I've seen something similar with my Timex. I don't wear it often, maybe once a month. Sometimes when I take it out of the box it is 15-20 minutes behind. I reset it and keep an eye on it for a few days and it keeps perfect time. This has happened 2-3 times in the past year. I wonder if it has something to do with the position it is in while in the watch box?


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't believe I actually wrote, "looses."

*Hangs himself*

hawkeye86, thanks for the comment. The watch was so cheap that it's not worth getting too worried about, but I will try leaving it on it's side to see if that helps. I usually leave it flat on the night side table.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

I needed a new "beater" watch for work in the yard and around the house. Went by my local Wal-Mart Friday and picked this one up for less than $40. Nice for $40, but I have GOT to replace this band. Black NATO is on the horizon.

(Please excuse the crappy cell phone pic.)


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I dunno. I woke up this morning and it was 10 minutes slow. I haven't found position to make any difference yet. Just a bad watch, I suspect.


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

I fancy a Timex easy reader/expedition, big black face, but I'm concerned about getting a silver-coated brass case; I can see me chipping the silver coating.

Do they have any that are 'real' stainless steel? Or something that isn't coated?


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Timex revamped its website. I had to register with them for a new account.

Now all the models can be checked out.


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

THERE IS!!!


----------



## jimshockz (May 19, 2012)

ceascucuc said:


> Intelligent quartz


I have worn a timex for work and they normally hold good time between windings,been a while:-!

-JS


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Just thought I'd point out a lovely little thread on the HAQ forum about a couple of timex watches reaching exceptional accuracy. Check out the "high accuracy timex forum"  Whilst I don't own a timex myself I have nothing but respect for them. They make honest watches and anyone who knocks a timex is an arrogant pretentious fool. Bit harsh? Maybe... Lol. But yea RESPECT  a time for all


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would knock Timex (or Casio) for anything other than their low cost. Both companies in my experience make excellent, quality pieces.


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody know where Timex gets its quartz movements from? Especially the 10-year battery ones.


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

dualtime said:


> I found one that I love.
> View attachment 667512


I picked this one up at Time Factory Outlet for $37 including tax. All watches were an additional 10% off for memorial day weekend.


----------



## P1B1 (May 29, 2012)

zippofan said:


> Cheers,
> Griff


I registered an account just so I can find out the model number on this watch. I can't seem to find it anywhere. I think someone asked a few pages back as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

That's the Maratac AQC (analog quartz compass )


----------



## converge976 (Jan 5, 2012)

just got this automatic over the weekend. sexiest timex I've ever seen.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

converge976 said:


> just got this automatic over the weekend. sexiest timex I've ever seen.
> View attachment 723404


That is a looker. I like that it's very unique.


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Lovin' my new Timex Military Expedition!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my Timex Ironman 50 Lap DualTech. I brought it for £30 in an Amazon sale, which I think is an absolute bargain. I'd put it up against any G-Shock any day.


----------



## billdob62 (May 7, 2012)

There are some really nice Timexs out there, but like Rodney use to say....I get no respect.

I have a few everyday watches that I have had for years.


----------



## Creola281 (Jun 1, 2012)

I sort of like Seiko, Casio, and Citizen, Alba, Orient in the lower price range.

Nothing wrong with Timex, but, a little more value in some of the other brands.


----------



## Casimm (Oct 31, 2010)

I have no problem with Timex. Wish I still had the Timex watches I wore as a kid, in the sixties. Some of the new watches seem good for the price.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow...This thread never dies...does it?

I noticed most of my links were dead and a lot of my Timex watches are gone and a lot of new ones replaced them.....so here goes....my entire Timex collection!! Except for the 100's of parts ones I have -d)

J Crew military










NOS 1978 LED....



















Mystery hands with dot in crystal










Easy reader










J Crew Andros Diver....










Timex Sport in brushed aluminum..










Cloaking Romulan Warbird...




























Timex Electric from Great Britain..










1950's US Time Timex...



















Vintage Series on Olive Drab...










1976 Hand winder...










T series racing chronograph










and a bunch of other ones.....Dyanbeat, electric, automatic, hand wind, re-issue, military, you name it....


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Originally, I was a bit "meh" about a $29 easy reader I purchased last December. After switching it to a Timex weekender strap (the original came with an expandable band), the watch felt a bit improved, but it still felt like it was missing some type of character I like in my watches, if that makes any sense. So the watch fell out of rotation for a few months, and I decided that trying to resell it on the 'bay just wouldn't be worth the hassle...

But wow, after placing it on a proper Bond NATO strap, the watch really has come to life on my wrist! Sure, it's nothing TOO exciting, but hey, it works! Maybe the colors just work together here, maybe NATO straps just give watches that extra "edge" that gives them an interesting character, I don't know. All I do know is that the combo worked! Not bad for a low cost quartz...

Watch is a T20461 Easy Reader. Strap is a Crown & Buckle Bond NATO strap, 18mm. 















I was impressed enough to order a weekender sport model with an amazon gift card I received...it should be here sometime early next week. Anyone have that particular model? Weekender with the tachymeter?


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

Those vintages are beautiful Gary!!!!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Mike L said:


> Those vintages are beautiful Gary!!!!


Thanks Mike!! Vintage Timex are what got me into collecting vintage pieces to begin with...cheap AND classy!!


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Any one here have experience with the Timex Atlantis series? I'm looking for a digital beater watch, and this watch caught my eye:


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

This weekend I lay down to take a little nap while wearing my randomly inaccurate Timex. I was listening to the comforting ticking as I started to drift off. Tick.. Tick.. Tick.. ..! Tick.. Tick.. Wait a minute! Did I imagine that?

Nope, it seems that sometimes, and in certain positions, the watch forgets to tick for a second or three. The indigo backlight is as bright as it's ever been so I don't think it's a weak battery. It lost 15 minutes that day.

Any suggestions? I'm quite sure I didn't bother keeping the receipt (ordered in online from Sears anyway). Should I just toss it?


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

The Star Trek watch I remember! I used to have it as a kid. I wonder what happened to it


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Do all newish Timex quartz have the rather loud ticking, or is it mainly the brass-case, under $40 variety? I rather like many of their offerings on looks, but theyare toooo loud for me. How about the Q, IQ, and others?


----------



## Defiant4Ever (Dec 28, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Do all newish Timex quartz have the rather loud ticking, or is it mainly the brass-case, under $40 variety? I rather like many of their offerings on looks, but theyare toooo loud for me. How about the Q, IQ, and others?


I just bought a resin Expedition and it's a ticker. After a week, it is spot-on.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

ElScorcho said:


> Any one here have experience with the Timex Atlantis series? I'm looking for a digital beater watch, and this watch caught my eye:
> 
> View attachment 727152


I don't have this but a good friend of mine does....he has been wearing ti for over a year with no complaints


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

My new Timex for a long time, and a good one too. I find myself wearing this one often around the house or in the gym.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

My first Timex since I was a kid. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's a crappy shot of a real nice looking Timex. Honestly, if I could only have one watch for the rest of my life it might be this one.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Timex Ironman Triathlon from 1999
















All metal case construction with metal side pushers and screw caseback. Functionally it's a bit clumsy, but it works and keeps excellent time (gains about +3 sec/mo). I wish Timex still made an all metal version of the Ironman. I'd love to swap in a more modern module, but the lack of a 4th side button makes that impossible.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I just had this one on the work bench 1972 handwind....










And I forgot this one in the last post I made...


----------



## bezgeo85 (Apr 19, 2011)

Still no dedicated TIMEX forum???!!!

I think there should really be a dedicated forum for timex as it is a brand that has some really great watches with some really special characteristics. Both on digital and analog watches.

Apart from this, more than enough users have bought tens of them and tested them for years now and are satisfied, something that prooves its reliable and trustful.

Not to mention that timex can take a lickin and keeps on tickin!!!

Once again my timex choice:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

We used to have one, but very little got posted there. They merged that forum into this one. I actually like this better.......suits my style more than just a Timex forum would.



bezgeo85 said:


> Still no dedicated TIMEX forum???!!!
> 
> I think there should really be a dedicated forum for timex as it is a brand that has some really great watches with some really special characteristics. Both on digital and analog watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

That's nice lookin, Scooby. Mind passing along the model number?



scooby said:


> My first Timex since I was a kid. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> That's nice lookin, Scooby. Mind passing along the model number?


This should have all the info you need....

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498809J Expedition Military Field Watch: Timex: Watches


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

scooby said:


> This should have all the info you need....
> 
> Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498809J Expedition Military Field Watch: Timex: Watches


Thanks Scooby. Weird, Timex also lists these watches as "Patroller" models, e.g., Timex® Expedition Green Patroller Watch, Men's Watches, Men's Clothing Accessories, Men's Casual Clothing, Clothing : Cabela's

(Was?) available in black, green, and tan. I really dont get Timex's production/marketing strategy at all. And do they own all the brass mines ;-) in the world or something?


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all, is there any place online I can get the Timex Easy Reader (T2N677) at a good price? I've seen some posts saying they got them for USD50 but the cheapest I've found so far is USD84 at Amazon. Please PM me or reply here if you've any info, appreciate the help! Thanks!


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats a good questions Wysie that I would like to know the answer to myself. That's a very good looking easy reader. The Timex website has it listed here for $65. I am not sure about shipping charges. Nordstroms has this watch for the same price and what looks like free shipping. I am sure if you looked hard enough some discount coupons could be found. And as a last resort you could call the closest Timex Outlet to see if they have any stock, or could be on the lookout for one. I have gotten good deals and had good customer service experiance with the one (relatively) near me. Good luck and please let us know what you find and if you purchase one. I would love to see real customer images of this particlular watch.


----------



## xbeatles4x (May 8, 2012)

Dude this watch looks fantastic. anyone know more info on it. I might consider buying this exact watch.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-military-chrono-t49823-512779.html Hit this thread for all the info you need.



xbeatles4x said:


> Dude this watch looks fantastic. anyone know more info on it. I might consider buying this exact watch.


----------



## bigbuddhayo (Dec 16, 2006)

I know I posted somewhere in this thread @ 4 yrs ago! Its been a while since I have even been able to look at a new watch. Glad to see there is obviously some love out there for the good ole' Timex! There are some really nice watches in this thread, and it kills me that I cant find them anywhere. I cant find any of the "re-issues" anywhere, internet or local. That re-issue Marlin, and the divers kill me every time I see them posted. I love the look of the J.Crew Andros diver, but they were no where within my budget. So, where can I find these re-issues and all that? 

-Sean


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

You can take a look at Timex's Originals. Timex re-issues classic designs in updated styles and sizing.

The company now had a very extensive collection of watches. The Weekender styles are the most popular and affordable Timexes on here.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

Wysie said:


> Hi all, is there any place online I can get the Timex Easy Reader (T2N677) at a good price? I've seen some posts saying they got them for USD50 but the cheapest I've found so far is USD84 at Amazon. Please PM me or reply here if you've any info, appreciate the help! Thanks!


I'd sell you mine, but it loses between a minute and 20 minutes a day.

I'm sure I just got a dud, but I'd be wary buying another.

I got mine on sale at sears.ca, fwiw.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

Yitty said:


> I would love to see real customer images of this particlular watch.


In case you missed it, I posted a pic here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/there-truly-no-love-timex-182065-28.html#post4959690


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

AngryBaconGod said:


> In case you missed it, I posted a pic here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/there-truly-no-love-timex-182065-28.html#post4959690


Thanks. It's an attractive watch. Sorry to hear you are having issues with it. I was hoping it had more of a matte black finish to the case. Wondering what kind of finish this model has on it. I think it looks great but its almost 3x the price of yours.
Intelligent Quartz Fly-Back Chronograph | TIMEX


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

Interesting thread. In answer to the original question in 2008, I do have _some_ love for Timex. Just not as much as I do for Casio, who makes better watches, IMO.

I had a ladies analog quartz Timex as a kid in the early 80s for my first watch. It wasn't water resistant, so it bit the dust when I forgot to take it off for the water slide.

In the mid-90s, I bought matching Timex Ironman Triathalons for my girlfriend and I. The straps on both of them crapped out within a month or so. I sent them into Timex for warranty work, but was disgusted to find that one has to PAY for warranty service on Timexes, even if they're less than a year old. So I haven't bought one since then.

Recently, I was looking for an ana-digi, and almost went with a Timex. But I wasn't sure I liked the curved LCD and lack of sync between analog and digital seconds. I looked at some of the Intelligent Quartz models, but as usual, I found a Casio that I like better.

The Timex IQ one had an analog compass, thermometer, and tide pointer. Compass and thermometer could be useful; would be more so if one didn't have to take off the watch, lay it flat, and wait. Tide pointer is 100% useless to me. But the Casio is solar/atomic and is also somewhat dressier looking, so I can also wear it to work without looking like a clown.

They seem to be getting better though!


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

Yitty said:


> Thanks. It's an attractive watch. ... I was hoping it had more of a matte black finish to the case.


The dial is also completely flat. There's no depth to the logo, numbers or gradients whatsoever. The strap is also a bit lightweight, though sturdy enough.

I think the watch is good for around $50 (ya know, if it keeps time), but I wouldn't suggest paying any more.

And I can't even tell you what the case material is. It hasn't chipped or been scratched. But yes, it's definitely not matte.

This to me is the perfect weekend watch. Lightweight and thin. It stays unobtrusive. Especially if you don't really need to know the time accurately. Heh.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

sixtysix said:


> I just had this one on the work bench 1972 handwind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to resuscitate this thread...it's our only real sub-group for Timex. So, I figured I'd chime in on Gary's great pair of classics, particularly the first one...I really like the starburst pattern on the dial face - handsome and gorgeous watch.

Dan


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Dan-LAX said:


> I had to resuscitate this thread...it's our only real sub-group for Timex. So, I figured I'd chime in on Gary's great pair of classics, particularly the first one...I really like the starburst pattern on the dial face - handsome and gorgeous watch.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan!!


----------



## Cosmic (Aug 3, 2010)

I have several Timexes - Most of them are pinlever mechanicals from the pre-quartz years, but I have a couple jeweled pieces, a couple electrics, and a few quartzes as well. I still wear several regularly, and I love how you can beat the snot out of them, and they still work without issues! I'll throw some pics on later!


----------



## mclark90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Love my Timex Ironman! I had a GWM5600, but found the buttons hard to use and the module unsatisfying. Picked up an Ironman Shock 30-lap, sold the G-Shock, and never looked back. I like the illumination on the Timex (especially night mode!!!), and the face isn't as cluttered or small as some G-Shocks tend to be.

The good guys in the G-Shock forum might hunt me down with torches and pitchforks for this, but I found the 5600 a little too nerdy and the buttons were hard/annoying to press.


----------



## EBD (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm wearing this one right now as an impromptu gift from the wife. I love it. It's actually a very unique design, yet reminds me of the Hamilton Khaki watches... very accurate and tough so far. Just do not like when I accidentally actuate the Indiglo stem. I sleep in all my watches and scared to kill the battery prematurely.



AK2112 said:


> Anybody have any experience with this new *Timex T498749J *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mclark90 (Mar 15, 2012)

I love that Timex design. Came very close to buying the grey dial many times, and if they had a white or black dial I'd already own it. I did see that Timex came out with a black dial chrono version on a bracelet, and I'm just waiting to see some real life pictures. Maybe if I build up some disposable income I'll bite the bullet and be the first one


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I found the Chrono version of the Expedition Field watch and I gotta say it's awesome (don't you go grab it, my budget for watches is over till Christmas):


----------



## mclark90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Close, but I was talking about this one:









Both really cool watches. Timex has really been stepping up their game in recent years. Unfortunately I also stumbled across their depth gauge diver and want that too...

So many watches, so little money


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Timex Weekender $17 + Tax at Groupon*

I know this is in the Bargain thread, but I figured I'd post here as well.

$17 plus tax for a choice of weekenders. Great deal.

Timex Weekender Watches for Men and Women Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX


----------



## mclark90 (Mar 15, 2012)

TNT13 you almost cost me $20... but then I realized the white dial one I found attractive was a ladies' model. :rodekaart


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

EBD said:


> I'm wearing this one right now as an impromptu gift from the wife. I love it. It's actually a very unique design, yet reminds me of the Hamilton Khaki watches... very accurate and tough so far. Just do not like when I accidentally actuate the Indiglo stem. I sleep in all my watches and scared to kill the battery prematurely.


I've got the grey. Looks awesome on a Grey/Black NATO.


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

New member here and a huge fan of the Timex E Tide, Temp, Compass line. Currently have the three below.





















My wife has this one on order for me for our anniversary in a few weeks.









I'm on the hunt right now for the T49708 below. It's discontinued and I have had absolutely zero luck finding it, not even eBay has helped.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I have this one as well. I like it, but I have a difficult time distinguishing the hour and minute hands from the others at night when it's necessary to use the Indiglo feature. (Maybe it's just me :-/)


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

LB75...

You've got a nice collection of IQ Timex models...my guess is that you're not too far from having the complete set or variants. Welcome to the disease we call watch collecting.

Dan


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dan-LAX said:


> LB75...
> 
> You've got a nice collection of IQ Timex models...my guess is that you're not too far from having the complete set or variants. Welcome to the disease we call watch collecting.
> 
> Dan


Thanks for the welcome Dan! I'm a bit away from the complete set, but should be a lot closer by the time Christmas rolls around this year 

I have the black/blue with black silicone strap arriving on Thursday, the black/yellow with black leather strap next month, plus three others at Christmas. Collection will be at 8 models. Hopefully I can find that blue face model soon.

Just hoping that 8 of the same model doesn't make me look like a crazy person


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Just to add an older one to the plethora of new examples an old Reefgear










Kev


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

LB75 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Dan! I'm a bit away from the complete set, but should be a lot closer by the time Christmas rolls around this year
> 
> I have the black/blue with black silicone strap arriving on Thursday, the black/yellow with black leather strap next month, plus three others at Christmas. Collection will be at 8 models. Hopefully I can find that blue face model soon.
> 
> Just hoping that 8 of the same model doesn't make me look like a crazy person


LB75...you're not crazy. This guy's photo is legendary among watch collectors...he's got "a few silver dialed" watches. You can click on the photo to read about his collection.

Dan


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dan-LAX said:


> LB75...you're not crazy. This guy's photo is legendary among watch collectors...he's got "a few silver dialed" watches. You can click on the photo to read about his collection.
> 
> Dan


Wow, that is incredible! I showed it to my wife and she gave me the "Don't even THINK about it" look. :-d

George


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

LB75 said:


> New member here and a huge fan of the Timex E Tide, Temp, Compass line. Currently have the three below.
> 
> View attachment 830534
> View attachment 830535
> ...


My favorite:








Pic borrowed from fellow member since I am shocked that I don't have a picture of mine.


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

TNT13 said:


> My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, I absolutely love this line. I just received this one on Friday, and waiting on the Green face/Green silicone strap to arrive from the UK, probably on Tuesday.


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

I love Timexes. When I get the watch itch, I can get a neat watch for between 3-7 hours of my paycheck, which is awesome. I just picked this up today after reading through a few pages of this thread:



Expedition Military Field watch. Brown face, thick comfy brown leather band. Retails for $64.95, got it for $52 at Kohl's 25% off. Hard to believe this is a $50 watch. Full lume on hands, markers, and numerals. Indiglo backlight, quick date setting, perfect case size, it's just great.

Update: something annoying. The second hand hits about 15/60 markers. I know it's a minor thing, but it's annoying.

Lume only lasts a few minutes, but not shocking.

Leather band is very comfortable.


----------



## hansp (Sep 20, 2012)

My first Timex, and I love it! (Timex T2N697)
Indigo in action:


----------



## Coolio* (Jun 27, 2012)

I have love for this one...




























Looking at some other Expedition models too.


----------



## esbenmsjensen (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks really nice! Great photos!

I was thinking of buying one myself as well. Do you know if it comes in black?

Found a link, but I don't know if it real or not..? 
Rakuten: TIMEX EXPEDITION MILITARY FIELD Timex expedition military field T49877- Shopping Japanese products from Japan



Coolio* said:


> I have love for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I like that watch quite a bit.


----------



## Fitzs (Oct 8, 2012)

Vintage 1980 Automatic non-quickset date on a weekender NATO. $30 on EBay. It is not only more accurate than my Seiko SKX009, it also has a longer power reserve. I'm positive the movement has never been serviced, as the rotor is about as loud as a vibrating cell phone.


----------



## mclark90 (Mar 15, 2012)

esbenmsjensen said:


> Looks really nice! Great photos!
> 
> I was thinking of buying one myself as well. Do you know if it comes in black?
> 
> ...


Looks legit but I've never seen that model before. They do make a stainless cased black face chronograph model on a bracelet that just came out recently.If you're interested, send me a pm.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mclark90 said:


> Looks legit but I've never seen that model before. They do make a stainless cased black face chronograph model on a bracelet that just came out recently.If you're interested, send me a pm.


I've seen that Model before.In fact i have it.Rest assured it is legit.Who would fake a TIMEX?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I GOT ONE!!!!!!:-! My draw find


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are a few of my Timex that I have collected over time, I am not A. Retentive so I don't NEED them all to have the same time, Heck I have only adjusted a few of them for DST!
Sorry for the quality of my quick snapshots!
They are: a 1977 automatic day-date (non-quickset), matching 1979 handwind date in goldtone and silvertone, 1975 Goldtone automatic date with green numerals, semi-square handwind with date. A T46861 as worn by Robert Sean Leonard during the paintball scene of the House M.D. "Swan Song" finale, my dad's Q, age unknown. Expedition i-Control, Diver style ana-dig Expedition from the outlets.








A couple of small Ironman digitals and an Ironman Datalink that I got for $2 on clearance at a drugstore. I swapped the negative module into the white one.








These are the Expedition "745" module digitals that I have at the moment. If you have or see one that I don't have, please let me know! Also, I would be interested in NOS bands for the Green and Blue versions.


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just received this one from my wife tonight for our 15th anniversary. Absolutely love the yellow accent on the black.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

LB75 said:


> Just received this one from my wife tonight for our 15th anniversary. Absolutely love the yellow accent on the black.


Nice yellow accents! Congrats on #15!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

LB75 said:


> Just received this one from my wife tonight for our 15th anniversary. Absolutely love the yellow accent on the black.


Congrats! I like that combo. The only thing I don't like about this model is the narrow lug width.


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

TNT13 said:


> Congrats! I like that combo. The only thing I don't like about this model is the narrow lug width.


Yeah, I can somewhat agree with that. The lug width is perfectly fine with the original Timex strap, but it severely limits other strap options.


----------



## Pianoforte (Aug 19, 2012)

Timex 1972 Vintage re-issue


----------



## LE|37 (Jun 5, 2012)

weekender with a timex expansion braclet
the original strap went on my Seiko5


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a few Timex, this one is my favorite  ! l have a really Good Concept from this watches, l think the brand stands out and its worth the money you invest!!!!


----------



## shall (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah, the 4 year running thread! Well, I'll play along...1972 Timex Automatic.


----------



## nedelx (Nov 6, 2012)

Live in Romania country and own a Timex T49261


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

I went online tonight and was planning to "swim towards the deep end of the pool" by making a purchase on a watch that's higher quality than anything I have so far. Instead, I swam the wrong way and bought this:


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Centropolis said:


> I went online tonight and was planning to "swim towards the deep end of the pool" by making a purchase on a watch that's higher quality than anything I have so far. Instead, I swam the wrong way and bought this:
> 
> View attachment 884567


Good choice. That's a sharp looking watch.


----------



## jimiking (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been searching online for some time for new watch. It's a Christmas present for myself. Why not 
And bought this one T49853 for just under £40.









*Then I was reading more and more on this forum and ended up with second one  
I just couldn't resist. I like a lot.

T2N695*









It must be love for Timex 

(Not my pictures)


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

My new Timex Electronic is a close cousin to your automatic:












shall said:


> Ah, the 4 year running thread! Well, I'll play along...1972 Timex Automatic.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

You know, I never even thought about Timex before I started reading this forum. I own a Limes, an Orient and a Seiko, and just sold a Titoni and another swiss watch. But after reading the forum, I picked up a Timex 42351, which was defective and got returned. Too bad, as I liked it a lot. But, I now also own these:



























I have to say that these two punch way above their weight! I really like them. They complement my automatics well, and they are very inexpensive.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

While looking for a more expensive watch, I saw a Timex Weekender w gray/orange strap and it followed me home...

(Or will as soon as the mailman delivers it.)


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I really need that brown on black intelligent quartz. Like a lot.


----------



## Benay148 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love that fly back chrono. Can't wait to go to the timex factory and pick up my own when I have the money 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wtb2612 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a few Timex watches, but this is my favorite.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dasmi said:


> I really need that brown on black intelligent quartz. Like a lot.


Me too, nearly bought one the other night on amazon... It's a really cool Bell & Ross type watch.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

I was able to stop by the Timex outlet at Concord Mills, NC yesterday and found this little gem on the $19.99 table. It came with a truly inappropriate white leather band. There were probably half a dozen or so there with the white leather, and the sales person told me that the same watches with black bands flew out of the store (with good reason as that's a much better combination). I already had a Bond NATA strap at home and knew the white straps would come off immediately (if anyone wants these white leather straps just send me an IM and I will send them to you at no charge). I love the military look, the lack of a date window and the flat back case. It looks so much better wearing its new shoes. Although it needs a 20mm strap, my 22mm will have to do until I can get one ordered in the correct size. I am very happy with my $20 purchase.


----------



## demag (Feb 12, 2012)

I received this rather pretty windup from Indiana today. It's NOS condition and looks quite genuine apart from the nasty plastic strap!:-d
Unfortunately, as is becoming the norm these days on post from America, I had to pay a customs charge which amounted to 60% of the watch value! Still it's not often and it is a nice watch.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Dave...

Very nice NOS (New Old Stock - for those that may not be familiar with the acronym) vintage watch...it was worth it. Occasionally, you will see the new re-issue vintage Timex models pop up here once in awhile. Those are nice too but you've got the real authentic vintage piece...hand-wind no less too! Well done, my friend.

During my outings to "garage/rummage sales" where people sell their unloved and unwanted items, I'll keep a keen eye toward the jewelry/watch pile to find that winning vintage piece. Here, the odds of finding a nice old Timex are infinitely far better than finding a Rolex. That's the beauty of Timex watches - they were made in such high volumes, it's not hard to find a nice old one to that brings a smile to your face...and, all for less than a cup of Starbucks coffee.

Dan


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

If it was 40mm rather than 42 I'd be all over this one.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> If it was 40mm rather than 42 I'd be all over this one.
> View attachment 900028


Have you seen this one? 35mm.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Have you seen this one? 35mm.


That's nice, but not as striking as the other


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Pianoforte said:


> Timex 1972 Vintage re-issue


Wow, that's a re-issue? What's the model number? It looks supremely like a vintage Omega from the 1970's.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

This is my sacrificial beater watch. This is the watch I wear when I do something that I know is gonna kill my watch. So far after 15 years, this Timex has taken a licking and it is still ticking.

So far...


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

This just showed up about 10 mins ago. I don't think that I'll beat on this watch.


----------



## jre (May 13, 2012)

Like Yitty, I got this watch for $20 on a ghastly white leather band. I threw on a $10 Expedition strap and it's my new favorite work beater!


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Yitty said:


> It came with a truly inappropriate white leather band
> 
> View attachment 899057


I think it looks great on white. Maybe not *that* strap, but I'd definitely wear that on white. Maybe rubber.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Enjoying this Timex quite a bit today. On an Invicta leather strap.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

dasmi said:


> Enjoying this Timex quite a bit today. On an Invicta leather strap.


I saw this model for the first time today at Khols. Looks even better in person. Nice looking watch, esp with the off white/cream numbers.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

jre said:


> Like Yitty, I got this watch for $20 on a ghastly white leather band. I threw on a $10 Expedition strap and it's my new favorite work beater!


I like your version on the brown leather. I recently picked up a Timex weekender strap in khaki at Target for $7. I think it fits pretty well. It would work better if the hardware were blacked out as well. But it's hard to beat this strap for the price.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Yitty said:


> I like your version on the brown leather. I recently picked up a Timex weekender strap in khaki at Target for $7. I think it fits pretty well. It would work better if the hardware were blacked out as well. But it's hard to beat this strap for the price.
> View attachment 912377


you're sure this one it is a weekender? asap i will post the photos of mine..


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I wish I could find this one for a decent price.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Yitty said:


> I was able to stop by the Timex outlet at Concord Mills, NC yesterday and found this little gem on the $19.99 table. It came with a truly inappropriate white leather band. There were probably half a dozen or so there with the white leather, and the sales person told me that the same watches with black bands flew out of the store (with good reason as that's a much better combination). I already had a Bond NATA strap at home and knew the white straps would come off immediately (if anyone wants these white leather straps just send me an IM and I will send them to you at no charge). I love the military look, the lack of a date window and the flat back case. It looks so much better wearing its new shoes. Although it needs a 20mm strap, my 22mm will have to do until I can get one ordered in the correct size. I am very happy with my $20 purchase.


Was there anything else appealing
(digging your field watch) at that Timex outlet? It's about a two hour drive for me, and though my wife wants to shop at the mall, I wanna check out the watches.


----------



## Lava Lamp (Apr 4, 2008)

Got an Ironman for Christmas. Love it. It is a better running watch than any other I have and I can wear it anywhere.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Lava Lamp said:


> Got an Ironman for Christmas. Love it. It is a better running watch than any other I have and I can wear it anywhere.


Totally agree, I have an Ironman I use for cycling and it's superbly designed.


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

Christmas added two more Timex E-Tide/Temp/Compasses along with a Casio Edifice for good measure.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

LB75...some nice stocking stuffers you got there!

I like the brown/tan dial e-tide/temp/comp Timex. I've never seen that variant before. It's a great color combo with the leather band given the purpose of the "outdoorsy" focus. How has the compass calibration worked out so far? I don't own any of the e-compass models, but I've been eyeing one for my summer camping trek.

Dan


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

Really great models guys! I started buying Timex after I bought my first weekender and fell in love with the simplicity of it. Since then I bought 2 more. My next one should be a vintage if I can find the right one.

Only thing I have to complain is how loud the ticking of the weekender is but other than that timexes are great watches for a great price.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Sak.916 said:


>


Man, I love the look of the J. Crew diver...but I don't love J. Crew's price tag >.<


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

ElScorcho said:


> Man, I love the look of the J. Crew diver...but I don't love J. Crew's price tag >.<


Lol that's true, it looks amazing but I got it for a good price, I paid around $150 for the watch and 9 bands and it was on sale again a couple of weeks ago for $105


----------



## Zac no K (Apr 19, 2012)

Really like this Timex Originals Classic Round I got for Christmas. 







Also wear the Weekender here and there. I actually get lots of compliments on this one too. With this strap its probably the most complimented watch I have.
So I'd say I have some love for Timex.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

ecalzo said:


> you're sure this one it is a weekender? asap i will post the photos of mine..


Yep. I would show you the case but I am pretty sure I tossed it. Looking forward to your photos. I would like to get a weekender strap in olive but I can't seem to find any. I was at my local Target tonight and the pickings on the weekender straps were pretty slim.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

ElScorcho said:


> Man, I love the look of the J. Crew diver...but I don't love J. Crew's price tag >.<


Yes, really good looking watch there.


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

waterdude said:


> Was there anything else appealing
> (digging your field watch) at that Timex outlet? It's about a two hour drive for me, and though my wife wants to shop at the mall, I wanna check out the watches.


The ones that I recall seeing on the $29 table were these ( I remember because I almost pulled the trigger on them - but I didn't want to spend too much money on myself right before Christmas )


----------



## jre (May 13, 2012)

That looks pretty slick too. Either way, for $30, it's a good deal!


Yitty said:


> I like your version on the brown leather. I recently picked up a Timex weekender strap in khaki at Target for $7. I think it fits pretty well. It would work better if the hardware were blacked out as well. But it's hard to beat this strap for the price.
> View attachment 912377


----------



## LB75 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dan-LAX said:


> LB75...some nice stocking stuffers you got there!
> 
> I like the brown/tan dial e-tide/temp/comp Timex. I've never seen that variant before. It's a great color combo with the leather band given the purpose of the "outdoorsy" focus. How has the compass calibration worked out so far? I don't own any of the e-compass models, but I've been eyeing one for my summer camping trek.
> 
> Dan


TO be honest Dan, other than going through the compass calibration procedure I haven't used the compass so I can't speak to how accurate it is. I'll try to test it out this weekend and let you know.


----------



## sdedalus83 (Dec 16, 2012)

Went in to look at the 70% off automatics, thought they were too big, blingy, and finicky, came away with the blue chrono for $35 after tax. After seeing some of the others on here, I might go back to look for a military field or diver style.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Got tired of the weekender strap on my oldie, so I picked up a nice little Timex Explorer leather band.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Redcrow said:


>


Oh I need this one!  Where'd you get it and what's the product number? Thanks!


----------



## sdedalus83 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm _really _liking this one. Much better overall quality than the blue chrono, for one third the price. Just the strap is worth(to me at least) what I paid for the watch.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> Oh I need this one!  Where'd you get it and what's the product number? Thanks!


I am told this was the watch worn by the Canadian Olympic team at Vancouver. There doesn't seem to be a model number on the back of the case and it doesn't seem to be a model in Timex's current line-up. They can still be found online occasionally.


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

sdedalus83 said:


> View attachment 924461
> 
> 
> I'm _really _liking this one. Much better overall quality than the blue chrono, for one third the price. Just the strap is worth(to me at least) what I paid for the watch.


I came VERY close to grabbing this beauty on my last visit to Time Factory. Glad to read a positive opinion of it!


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first post in the affordables forum. I ran across this Timex Expedition Shock the other day and couldnt pass it up. I have mainly worn casio gshocks for a long time as I work with alot of pneumatic tools and such in my job and always felt the shock protection was a good idea. I've owned Timex analog dress watches for many years but never had a timex digital shock resistent watch. I really like the functions of this module, and the display is very legible at just a glance.

Greg


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

(Still) loving the Weekender line.


----------



## Porsche70 (Dec 28, 2012)

I need a suggestion for a new affordable band for this old Timex Automatic (from the 80's or early 90's) I'm trying to decide between a leather band, a stainless steel bracelet, or a metal mesh band. What would look good? The watch accepts a 19mm band. The current band is an old 16mm that I had lying around, and it won't do.

Also, anyone know anything about this watch? Thanks!


----------



## noriean (Jan 14, 2013)

I just wanted to say:
*I LOVE TIMEX!*
I've gotten a few recently and they are a great bang for the buck. I especially like their easy set alarm series.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Porsche70 said:


> I need a suggestion for a new affordable band for this old Timex Automatic (from the 80's or early 90's) I'm trying to decide between a leather band, a stainless steel bracelet, or a metal mesh band. What would look good? The watch accepts a 19mm band. The current band is an old 16mm that I had lying around, and it won't do.
> 
> Also, anyone know anything about this watch? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 930026


Did you ever decide on a band? I think brown leather with cream stiching would look outstanding! Digging the Timex love in this thread.


----------



## Porsche70 (Dec 28, 2012)

waterdude said:


> Did you ever decide on a band? I think brown leather with cream stiching would look outstanding! Digging the Timex love in this thread.


I ended up going with a simple black leather lizard grain band with a silver buckle. Polished up the crystal a bit. I like it...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Porsche70 said:


> I ended up going with a simple black leather lizard grain band with a silver buckle. Polished up the crystal a bit. I like it...


Classic! I dig it.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Today till Monday (01-21-13) 70% off automatics at The Time Factory!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTB (Aug 12, 2012)

Thought I'd share. I have another coming in shortly.


----------



## Colder (Dec 22, 2012)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Today till Monday (01-21-13) 70% off automatics at The Time Factory!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Well nuts. Guess I'm going up to the Premium Outlets tomorrow!


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Today till Monday (01-21-13) 70% off automatics at The Time Factory!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Not bad, but anything on sale for us quartz fans?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Today till Monday (01-21-13) 70% off automatics at The Time Factory!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I'm envious. I could spend all day in a store like that.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Not bad, but anything on sale for us quartz fans?


There's a few 60-50-40% off quartz watches. Plus the $20 and $30 tables.

I scored a couple autos and saw a couple cool digitals.

Btw, all the automatics in the picture are about $60
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's what I chose from the table.

















Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Decided I liked these 2 Timex watches and the prices, so I bought them both:

View attachment 972369


View attachment 972370


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

In the interest of information, which is part of why we're all here... Something that I was not aware of when I purchased the T2N2936K, the month and year are "displays" not complications, you must advance them yourself. Still a great looking watch that immediately garnered positive comments from coworkers. Especially for well under $100!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like mine, only with a bracelet instead of a strap. Can't wait to get it. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I recently bought myself a Timex Intelligent Quartz World Time, see the pic










I really like the watch -especially the shape of the case- and ik keeps perfect time (no gain or loss after almost 2 months). The only thing was, I wasn't that fond of the bracelet. So I ordered a leather strap for it that arrived today. See the result below. I Love it :-!


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got a *Timex T2N292 Mens Sl Series Automatic Calendar Watch*. Nice automatic movement and has day/date/hour/year indicators for complication. Has standard indented pushers and so far it's a nice, inexpensive Amazon purchase for around $80.00 USD. Nice feature is the "sun" dial in lieu of a moon phase. The watch face is recessed a bit from the bezel and the closest way I can describe it: sort of like a pie tin. Biggest drawback is that the dials are sometimes a bit hard to read (with older eyes, anyway), but not a bad looker for an occasional wear watch. Here are some pictures:

View attachment 978286
View attachment 978287
View attachment 978288
View attachment 978289


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the same model only with a black strap. Love it for the price, although the smallish dials can be a chore for older eyes to read. But, great buy for the price.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I've added a 1999 Atlantis to my collection, thanks to the unwatchful eye of my dad. He's had it sitting in a drawer for the past few years, so I saved it from an untimely death.
View attachment 979209


Randy


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

elliotgb said:


> Just got a *Timex T2N292 Mens Sl Series Automatic Calendar Watch*. Nice automatic movement and has day/date/hour/year indicators for complication. Has standard indented pushers and so far it's a nice, inexpensive Amazon purchase for around $80.00 USD. Nice feature is the "sun" dial in lieu of a moon phase. The watch face is recessed a bit from the bezel and the closest way I can describe it: sort of like a pie tin. Biggest drawback is that the dials are sometimes a bit hard to read (with older eyes, anyway), but not a bad looker for an occasional wear watch. Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 978286


Looks good! I'm tempted to get one. Do the year and month indicators change automatically?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

deluded said:


> Looks good! I'm tempted to get one. Do the year and month indicators change automatically?
> 
> look above a few posts and you'll have your answer.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SteveTomatoes said:


> In the interest of information, which is part of why we're all here... Something that I was not aware of when I purchased the T2N2936K, the date and year are "displays" not complications, you must advance them yourself. Still a great looking watch that immediately garnered positive comments from coworkers. Especially for well under $100!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2





SteveTomatoes said:


> deluded said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good! I'm tempted to get one. Do the year and month indicators change automatically?
> ...


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

deluded said:


> SteveTomatoes said:
> 
> 
> > Ah... How could I have missed that. Just to clarify though, you mentioned the date and year need to be advanced manually. But I'm thinking you probably meant the month and year as it seems strange that the date needs to be advanced manually everyday.
> ...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SteveTomatoes said:


> The date does advance automatically. The year and month need to be advanced manually per the owner's guide.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Alright, thanks!


----------



## itshowiplay (Mar 1, 2013)

Well my first post on the forum and it's to support Timex 

I've been a fan of Timex for 30years and I wish I still had the ones I bought in my teens but back then collecting was not something I was into. I still buy Timex when I see the right one come along but here's one I snagged at a boot sale, cost $3 - keeping perfect time, the ironic thing is the strap I put on it cost way more! lol.

Probably a bit old for you guys but I do love the 50's 60's & 70s dress watches. And for a watch of this age and price bracket (when new) to still be running perfectly is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Just ordered this bad boy for $57 shipped on ebay. I always wanted a chronograph and this one is by far the cheapest. This will be my 3rd Timex!


----------



## Storm27m (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have pics of this one? I can't seem to find good pics that show the finish on the case, specifically how dark it is.

Timex Unisex T499269J Expedition Rugged Metal Field Gunmetal Gray Case, Brown Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com

View attachment 997449


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

This Q Dial has barely left my wrist since I got it.


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2012)

One of my favorites:

View attachment 998683


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

dasmi said:


>


dasmi (or anyone else with this model of watch),

Could you please post the model number that is either on the case back or from the box or documentation that came with it? Back on page 50, it was listed as t2n2029j, but searching that I only came up with references back to this thread and one old ebay posting for a woman's watch.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

hsr65 said:


> dasmi (or anyone else with this model of watch),
> 
> Could you please post the model number that is either on the case back or from the box or documentation that came with it? Back on page 50, it was listed as t2n2029j, but searching that I only came up with references back to this thread and one old ebay posting for a woman's watch.
> 
> ...


There were a couple of that basic design. Look up "Timex Big Camper" on Google Images. Make sure you look for those with Indiglo as some campers lacked that function. Do you know the case diameter? That will help you narrow it down.

I used to have this one. The model numbers match up, though, if you eliminate the "9j" from the model number you posted. It was a [email protected]$$ watch, though. 43mm+. Bigger than what your photo looks like.

Timex Big Camper T2N202


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Storm27m said:


> Anyone have pics of this one? I can't seem to find good pics that show the finish on the case, specifically how dark it is.
> 
> Timex Unisex T499269J Expedition Rugged Metal Field Gunmetal Gray Case, Brown Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 997449


I don't have any photos, but I saw one of these in person at WalMart. Nice looking watch of the usual Expedition quality.

Randy


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

2manywatchs said:


> There were a couple of that basic design. Look up "Timex Big Camper" on Google Images. Make sure you look for those with Indiglo as some campers lacked that function. Do you know the case diameter? That will help you narrow it down.
> 
> I used to have this one. The model numbers match up, though, if you eliminate the "9j" from the model number you posted. It was a [email protected]$$ watch, though. 43mm+. Bigger than what your photo looks like.
> 
> Timex Big Camper T2N202


2many,
Thanks for the reply. I stole that picture from this thread. Also stated in this thread a few pages back is confirmation that it is 43mm case diamter (the one I'm after). Found it now using the model number you posted, but for quite a bit more than people are finding at Walmart/Target and Timex factory stores...

Randy,
Did you see it recently at Walmart?


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think it's 43mm+. I'd say it's 42. Next to my 44mm parnis pilot it's definitely 2-3mm smaller.


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dog Case said:


> This Q Dial has barely left my wrist since I got it.


Awesome, I have the same one. Love it. I am tempted to hunt down the silver dial/black strap version.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

dasmi said:


> I don't think it's 43mm+. I'd say it's 42. Next to my 44mm parnis pilot it's definitely 2-3mm smaller.


Here is the post I was talking about:


TNT13 said:


> This guy is 46mm with the crown. . . which is why I chose it over the weekender.
> View attachment 643369


I called a couple Timex Factory Stores (as there aren't any within a close day's drive of me). Found one (T2N203 with the white band, which will be swapped for a Nato anyway) for $22.50. Not as cheap as others found it for, but at least I was able to get one.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the silver/gun metal version of this watch.









Found the brown one on Sears today for a pretty good price. Thought I'd share.

Timex Men'S T498749J Expedition Military Field Watch - Jewelry - Watches - Team Sports


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Awesome, I have the same one. Love it. I am tempted to hunt down the silver dial/black strap version.


If you're near a TimeFactory, that's where I found mine, and they also had the silver and black/darkgray(?) dials. Strangely, they were about $22 on the expansion bracelets, and around $33 on the leather bands. Mine was on the expansion bracelet but immediately got switched to that brown strap.

Unfortunately I was visiting family when I got it, and that nearest store is about 980 miles away


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

To the original poster's question, nope. Timex watches were the first 6 watches I wore and none of them survived more than 1.5 years of use. Consequently, I will not entertain any thought of procuring a Timex ever again. Seiko and other brands have been more reliable delights to wear since the last Timex expired many years ago.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

hsr65 said:


> Here is the post I was talking about:
> 
> I called a couple Timex Factory Stores (as there aren't any within a close day's drive of me). Found one (T2N203 with the white band, which will be swapped for a Nato anyway) for $22.50. Not as cheap as others found it for, but at least I was able to get one.


I paid @ $40.94 for mine when I bought it. I sold it right back for about the same. I did hear that they could be had on the cheap at Timex stores, but there are none in my state.


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

I got a "Big Camper" with date from Nordstrom, which I'm wearing today, and the model# on the back is T2N364. It's similar to this one shown in the pic, but it has a white background date and it is 42mm. Nordstrom was the only place I could find these with the date. I like it.



hsr65 said:


> dasmi (or anyone else with this model of watch),
> 
> Could you please post the model number that is either on the case back or from the box or documentation that came with it? Back on page 50, it was listed as t2n2029j, but searching that I only came up with references back to this thread and one old ebay posting for a woman's watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

delete


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Storm27m said:


> Anyone have pics of this one? I can't seem to find good pics that show the finish on the case, specifically how dark it is.
> 
> Timex Unisex T499269J Expedition Rugged Metal Field Gunmetal Gray Case, Brown Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 997449


----------



## Storm27m (Feb 5, 2013)

Kronos said:


>


Not the exact watch, but close. I'm assuming that is their gunmetal finish? I was hoping for something closer to a PVD look. Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Storm27m said:


> Not the exact watch, but close. I'm assuming that is their gunmetal finish? I was hoping for something closer to a PVD look. Thanks for posting the pic!


Yes, I realized, too late, that it was not quite the same watch. It is indeed their gunmetal finish.


----------



## Storm27m (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks. The watch isn't available locally so you saved me the hassle of buying and returning.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to be posting this, but can someone please educate me on how to remove the stem from this Timex movement?








Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

My latest pair...


----------



## Yitty (Oct 4, 2010)

hsr65 said:


> dasmi (or anyone else with this model of watch),
> 
> Could you please post the model number that is either on the case back or from the box or documentation that came with it? Back on page 50, it was listed as t2n2029j, but searching that I only came up with references back to this thread and one old ebay posting for a woman's watch.
> 
> ...


I have this watch that I purchased at the Time Factory outlet with a white leather band for about $20 last Dec. Here is a link to the watch on ebay. Timex Mens Black Dial INDIGLO Night Glow Big Dial White Leather Watch T2N203: Watches: Amazon.com It lists the diameter at 42mm.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

I ended up getting one from the Timex store in Illinois. $22.50 and they mailed it to me. It's the one in last post on page 74 that did my first sterilize job on. It also is a T2N203 with that hideous white leather strap. It's now wearing a cheapo black 4 ring zulu I found on clearance at Target Thursday night for $4.00 until I get my order from cheapestnato.

For anyone wanting to sterilize their own, the T49875 (and suspecting T49874 brown) has a spun aluminum dial face. Took the silk screen Timex printing off with straight acetone. The Indiglo and remaining words with finger nail polish remover. Didn't hurt the face at all, but some residual white paint is in the little cusps of the spun aluminum. I kept going over it with 70% isopropyl alcohol to both pick up the loosened paint and dry the surface.

On the T2N202/203, the dial face is just black painted. I tested around the edge with straight acetone and it took the black off instantly. Finger nail polish worked taking the silk screen printing off, but also shined the black up a bit from it's original matte finish. Both watches look much worse in the photo I posted than they do in real life. You need to get the light just right to see any evidence that there once was printing/text there.

On a side note, I'm taking my children to Orlando week after next and there are two Timex outlets within 10 minutes of where we are staying. Looking forward to that almost as much as getting away from the snow and work!


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

I happen to be Lovin' this one today.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm searching the watch from these pictures:
http://mensstylepro.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/dsc_0023.jpg
http://mensstylepro.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_772001.jpg

I think I found it:
Timex Men's T20041 Easy Reader Brown Leather Strap Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
Could someone confirm?


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

joachim said:


> I'm searching the watch from these pictures:
> http://mensstylepro.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/dsc_0023.jpg
> http://mensstylepro.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_772001.jpg
> 
> ...


Looks like it to me!


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

joachim,

Did you see *THIS* as an alternative? Supposedly available in several color combinations.



joachim said:


> I'm searching the watch from these pictures:
> http://mensstylepro.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/dsc_0023.jpg
> http://mensstylepro.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_772001.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

hsr65 said:


> joachim,
> 
> Did you see *THIS* as an alternative? Supposedly available in several color combinations.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I have to say I like the timex more.


----------



## joachim (Dec 19, 2012)

My timex easy reader 18mm. I really like it, but the strap is horrible.
Luckily I've got some new straps incoming, but I don't think they'll get these today 
It's also pretty loud


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is a Timex that I've had for quite a while. Recently put it on a NATO. 

Sent using a typewriter.


----------



## Deko (Mar 17, 2013)

I really like Timex, got this chrono

View attachment 1019811


View attachment 1019812


View attachment 1019815


----------



## genkgenk (Jul 31, 2012)

I recently purchased this Ironman Shock for £18. I've been wanting a Timex for ages and couldn't say no at this price. Some regard this as an ugly watch but I think it looks great. I must say it's so much easier than my G-Shock to use the various functions, plus I can time in seconds rather than just minutes with my G-Shock. I've been using it for working out and it has been brilliant, the screen is so easy to read. I find the strap incredibly comfortable, more so than my G-Shock. It's perfect for those into fitness. Definitely be owning more Timex watches in the future.


----------



## jaysmith (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a beautiful plastic Timex piece (white case & white plastic (silicone) strap) back in the late 70s. It had a minimalist dial in light blue, hour markers in simple short lines, no numerals. Unfortunately I've lost it over the years. This was definately before the Swatch days but teh case was very similar to those one-piece encased Swatch watches of today. Anyone know what model it was or any pics?


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I've always had either Timex or Seiko watches up until recently. I had a Timex Ironman that I wore in '93 when the Mississippi River flooded the place I worked at and I had to help with flood cleanup. I was down and dirty in river water and mud 12 hours a day for several weeks and it held up like a champ.

I remember when Timex did a commercial with one of their watches strapped to an outboard motor prop to show how tough they were and even seeing one of the miniature displays of it in stores.

Yes, I'm old... :-d


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

I found one of the original watches with the dial that inspired the new Q Dials. A new battery and it runs great!










The old timex quartz movements are really interesting. It's basically the balance wheel out of a mechanical movement powered by electro-magnets.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I found a few months ago a TIMEX digital I had as teen. I always hated the strap(ss expansion but too small) but now I have it on a fleiger strap to protect it. It is in almost perfect condition and all it needed was a battery. Do not despair of finding one like your old watch you may find it when you are not even looking.--- On a sadder note I have recently acquired an early TIMEX quartz analog watch. Unfortunately the movement is fried. What is really interesting though is that it has a rate adjustment just like a mechanical watch.You never see that on a quartz today. They made things a little better back in the day.


----------



## lumm0x (Feb 26, 2013)

I wear my Timex probably more than any other watch:


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## ecgirl07 (Jun 23, 2013)

I could never buy a Timex because of this
Timex strike - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if you come from the area you just _cant_ buy a Timex.


----------



## LambyLamb (Jan 5, 2013)

SteveTomatoes said:


> In the interest of information, which is part of why we're all here... Something that I was not aware of when I purchased the T2N2936K, the month and year are "displays" not complications, you must advance them yourself. Still a great looking watch that immediately garnered positive comments from coworkers. Especially for well under $100!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I have this watch as well. Although it boasts an "annual calendar" (right on the face of the watch), I woke up this morning, and it says June 31. So . . . I guess $34 isn't going to get me an automatic watch with so many complications.


----------



## Leonard (Jun 20, 2012)

Look, Timex is a good accurate quartz brand.
I own an Easy Reader. It has kept time perfectly since I bought it in 2010 and is still on the first battery with no problems.
The only thing I ever changed was that I put a Nato on it.
The thing with Timex watches (or at least the $30 I own) is that they tick quite loudly.
If I have my Timex sitting on my desk at night I can hear it ticking all night long all the way to my bed loud and clear.

tl;dr There's nothing wrong with them, they're just a bit dry looking and in my experience loud. They keep excellent time however and are quite rugged!

I'd rely on my Timex as a steady timekeeper in a Zombie apocalypse any day!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Fix the tick and appeal with stainless steel!


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Just picked it up at the Timex store tonight. Put it on Modena rubber. Surprisingly, its quiet. At least for a Timex. My others are super loud, this one is only moderately loud. 
Model number T49935

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a Weekender on a red strap for 15 bucks in Minnesota last week.Everything works including the indiglo.I guess red just isn't popular.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Never considered a modern Timex.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

James Haury said:


> I bought a Weekender on a red strap for 15 bucks in Minnesota last week.Everything works including the indiglo.I guess red just isn't popular.


Pictures, or it's just a wild fantasy. Lol!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

oak1971 said:


> Never considered a modern Timex.


They have some pretty nice models now.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

I picked this one up a couple of months ago, it's an IQ Perpetual Calendar. It's a pretty good looking watch.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Shawnny said:


> Pictures, or it's just a wild fantasy. Lol!


Yea Verily, it hath occurred.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

James Haury said:


> View attachment 1239532
> I bought a Weekender on a red strap for 15 bucks in Minnesota last week.Everything works including the indiglo.I guess red just isn't popular.





James Haury said:


> View attachment 1239535
> 
> Yea Verily, it hath occurred.


That's just a stock pic.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Vintage Timex collector here - Cheers p :-! *


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice little field watch, perfectly named too.


----------



## FraserCA (Jun 6, 2012)

One thing I've never understood about the tick, is it done deliberately (the whole takes a licking and keeps on ticking thing), or are they somehow able to save on manufacturing costs by not doing something that would eliminate the noise?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Big Timex fan here, although their analogs don't do it for me, but boy when it comes to functionality their digitals are next to impossible to beat.


cheers


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

* Another one - Cheers p  *


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Timex makes some nice pieces, and for a beginners it's an affordable way to have a few watches, besides having Casios.
Actually I started with Timex (two of them at once), not Casio 

I like Timex, have a few, and I will still get some more. Some of them are really really cool timepieces.


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

cal..45 said:


> Big Timex fan here, although their analogs don't do it for me, but boy when it comes to functionality their digitals are next to impossible to beat.
> 
> cheers


Well, I do (almost) agree on that, their digitals are top-notch.

Example: I was looking for a digital watch for my outdoor/sporting activities and this Timex Expedition Trailmate caught my eye at an big online discounting (smth like 40% price drop...)

I bought it, and boy was I impressed: bigger than I expected, easy to read -wide angles- (u listening,GShock?), a very nice finish and light! But it suprised me in functions: three Daily, Weekday or Weekend alarms with 5 minute backup, 2 Timezones, a fine-tunable pedometer, running goals monitor and tracker with data recording and reviewing.. and an 8 hour nightmode (light on at any button, Indiglow of course).









I see they offered it also with a synthetic/leather combo strap






but imho it is useless, the resin strap is very good and way more comfy, very gentle with your skin, cant feel it.
So i ended using it sometimes almost daily 

PS: crap, I forgot to take a nightmode pic also


----------



## Funto (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, I'd like to buy this one. Does anyone have any experience with these?









Sent from my MI 2A using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another Vintage Timex


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

@Paul, I see you have quite a weakness for vintage Timex pieces 

@funto: best thing is to take a look at amazon reviews also - Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Timex Expedition Rugged Field Mens Watch T49626
I checked it at a store, looks damn cool (but you can feel its weight a bit).

Here's an internet pic, it goes well even for a more dressy outfit.








I say, go for it if you're on a tight budget, Timex pieces do offer a lot.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> * Another one - Cheers p  *


My almost twin says hi. I love this watch.


----------



## Funto (Nov 3, 2013)

@Graphmaster 
Thanks for your reply, those Amazon reviews helped me a lot. I'm almost decided to buy it. But one thing bothers me (two actually) 
1. A loud ticking of Timex 
2.Second and Chronograph hands not pointing exactly at the numbers. (I hope you know what I mean) 
But this can be answered just by an owner, I'm afraid. 

Sent from my MI 2A using Tapatalk


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Regarding the loud ticking, some say it's Timex specific  but truth be told, it varies. 
Take my three Timex Originals Classic Round pieces:








Got one black, one golden and one silver. The silver one ticks louder than the other two. Can't explain why, they perform exactly the same; but it isn't a problem.
The only time it was bothering, it wasn't me, but my girlfriend, because I had my arm around her at night with the watch close to her, and she couldn't fall asleep because of the tick-tocks  Once i put my watch on the nightstand, it was ok.


----------



## Funto (Nov 3, 2013)

So I finally bought it (Xmas gift, ho ho ho). I really like this watch, looks very nice. I hope it'll last some time.









Sent from my MI 2A using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Canada


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a fair amount of love for Timex; here are just a few:

=Patti


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Zilladon said:


> I have a fair amount of love for Timex; here are just a few:
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1323280


I really really like this!
What model is it?


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for starting this fun thread. You inspired me to get a new strap for my circa 1980 Timex, made in the UK.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

looks like a vostok


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

My first watch was a Timex mechanical, which I believe I still have somewhere or another though I've been unable to find it of late. This is the only Timex I have to hand now:


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Graphmaster said:


> I really really like this!
> What model is it?


Caught my eye as well.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys - this one is from 1978, model # is 46170

=Patti



Graphmaster said:


> I really really like this!
> What model is it?





awcwsp01 said:


> Caught my eye as well.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, good eye! I had an extra Vostok Amphibia bezel, which just happens to snap on perfectly to this Timex -

=Patti



oak1971 said:


> looks like a vostok


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

Great classic look!



PAUL H. said:


> Merry Christmas from Canada


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

I really liked the look of this Timex Automatic








Pic from google


----------



## thelobster (Jan 22, 2014)

my favorite timex + nato


----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

I love my timex! Especially on NATOs! Really cant beat indiglo... Lum is nice but its not indiglo. But holy crap can they tick! My wife hates it!

This was my first watch purchase in years... and now I am hooked on the Military influenced trend... I love simplified. I have since purchased three more watches in the past 6 months... including a Weekender hahaha


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

What am I missing... it says Indiglo on the dial?



ProperPat said:


> I love my timex! Especially on NATOs! Really cant beat indiglo... Lum is nice but its not indiglo. But holy crap can they tick! My wife hates it!
> 
> This was my first watch purchase in years... and now I am hooked on the Military influenced trend... I love simplified. I have since purchased three more watches in the past 6 months... including a Weekender hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1355000


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

akcapwatch said:


> What am I missing... it says Indiglo on the dial?


I think he means that he prefers indiglo to lume- the watch in the pic definitely not only has indiglo, but also has no lume at all. Still a nice watch, and the ticking actually isn't nearly as bad as many other Timexes.


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Yet they still tick loud


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Digging the Timex that arrived today:


----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

.


----------



## ProperPat (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for clearing that up for me!​



*​*



carpoon said:


> I think he means that he prefers indiglo to lume- the watch in the pic definitely not only has indiglo, but also has no lume at all. Still a nice watch, and the ticking actually isn't nearly as bad as many other Timexes.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Digging the Timex that arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 1355414


Sharp! 'Mind mentioning a model number or where you found it?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Zilladon said:


> Yep, good eye! I had an extra Vostok Amphibia bezel, which just happens to snap on perfectly to this Timex -
> 
> =Patti


THAT just blew my mind!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Sharp! 'Mind mentioning a model number or where you found it?


Model # T5K403, purchased from WOW during a sale


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Here's my first Timex. The T2M467.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

I sure love these two.


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

T4011


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got three...a plastic, handwind Camper model, plus this chronograph








plus this nice automatic with power reserve and display back


----------



## BennyL (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, I love my Timex watches. I've got 2 and my wife has a lady's Weekender. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Here is a Timex Originals T2N872 on a knurled deployment strap that I received today in mail.....


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Prepared to be bombarded/annoyed....




































































































Another coming in tomorrow, but I'll shut up now.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Big Timex fan. I grab them from the time factory outlet whenever I see one I like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

Ron521 said:


> I've got three...a plastic, handwind Camper model, plus this chronograph
> View attachment 1427115


I've got one that is like this coming my way, do you happen to know what the lug width is?


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

I picked this up from on online sale to (ab)use during canoe trips. I liked the indiglo feature and the size for the price, but I think I am about to return it.

The case is too plastic for my taste, giving the watch no heft; it's too light and feels too flimsy. The quartz is incredibly loud which will definitely annoy my wife in a tent and might seriously impact on "sexy time". No watch has that right!

I'm back searching for a cheap analog quartz with something like indiglo or at least some wicked lume. Leaning towards a Steelix again, which was my original plan.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Within a year, we had gotten my wife 3 Iron Man digitals....and they just didn't last. Either they died right away (despite having brand new batteries put in) or they got moisture on the inside. Went to the Baby-G and have had zero issues.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My Weekender on a diy strap:


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Changed the band today


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Just picked up this one today.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Khaki dial with white hands?
Looks sweet! Nice pick up...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Timex are ok but these days I like Casio better...they are more robust and can take the pounding at sea that Timex failed.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Timex GB Junior, now on a bund. Works well, presence-wise, so now looking to find a higher quality bund than this.

Ric


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

There is truly some love for Timex watches, here is my gunmetal Ana-Digi Timex Expedition. I love the way they glow in dark.









Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Timex GB Junior, now on a bund. Works well, presence-wise, so now looking to find a higher quality bund than this.
> 
> Ric


Nice!
Those Timex models are called "Sprites", FYI.
I like them a lot, as my dad has the " bullseye" variety that they still mimic today.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm here for Timex support









band is a navy blue to accent the dials. First gamble I've taken buying from a foreign seller on Ebay, really wasn't sure how big to expect it, on 18mm nato and feels like it's not even there.

and this









and I have one more that I don't have a picture of at the moment!


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Love the Timex. These two see lots of wrist time


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Picked up this guy purely for the quirkiness factor. It's a modern Timex Automatic, now discontinued. I'm enjoying the watch. The cyclops is so ridiculous and I have no idea what the designer of this watch was thinking. It's in a terrible spot and the date is only viewable if you stare perfectly straight at the dial and even then it's still pretty lousy.

Anyway, it's a cheap Chinese movement that seems to be keeping time quite well so far. 48 hr power reserve, 24 hr indicator, hand winds, hacks, it's a nice size, and the stock croc strap is even pretty nice. I tried a few nylon natos, but I think the watch is a tad too dressy for them.

Overall, I'm happy with it. I'm a Timex fan and I particulary enjoy their more offbeat offerings. It's a lot of watch for 50 bucks.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

paulandpaul said:


> View attachment 1466154
> 
> 
> Picked up this guy purely for the quirkiness factor. It's a modern Timex Automatic, now discontinued. I'm enjoying the watch. The cyclops is so ridiculous and I have no idea what the designer of this watch was thinking. It's in a terrible spot and the date is only viewable if you stare perfectly straight at the dial and even then it's still pretty lousy.
> ...


What model is that?


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Shawnny said:


> What model is that?


T2D941


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

paulandpaul said:


> T2D941


Thanks!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

akahrt said:


>


What model is that?



amp74 said:


> View attachment 1465702


Same question 

I'm considering a Timex as my gym and workout watch. Will probably put it on a NATO for a snug fit.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's my Timex 'Calatrava' =)


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> I'm considering a Timex as my gym and workout watch. Will probably put it on a NATO for a snug fit.


T498759J


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's my Timex 'Submariner' with Date and Indiglo =)


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, there is some love left, at least for me there is. I like the older vintage stuff from them. Unfortunately, due to their smallish size they don't get a lot of wrist time - but that may come around again like all fashion does and then I'll be ready! I had this one, from the late sixties (just a guess), out the other day so I'll post a shot I took then. Not bad for $30 bucks and it's almost nos condition. Auto mvnt and runs like new.


----------



## tetsujin79 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh, there's plenty of love from me. My super beater Timex is my go-to for any work. It doesn't feel like it's there, completely legible despite the size, and it has taken a beating. The Expedition Military never fails to get compliments also.

Timex Expedtion Camper T400119J
-Target silicon wrist band
-scratches from rock climbing at Devil's Lake, WI

Timex Expedition Military Field Watch T498759J 
-Hirsch Rally Gold-Brown leather band
-Hadley-Roma Brushed Satin Butterfly Deployment Clasp
-lots of irony that the added parts cost more then the watch


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

AHHHH!!! Another Timex!
Stopped to quickly look at something at Walmart and saw this one locked in the glass case with a tag that said $35. Had the person pull it out for me and could not decide at the moment so back to the case it went. Googled it and decided I should press my luck (with the wife) and delay what I was intending on getting (something with a white face) so I decided to buy it. Rang up at $58. A mini circus of sales persons, managers, and calls happened before finally deciding to sell me the watch at the marked price, and the manager instructing the sales person to scan all the watches in the case and make sure the price was accurate. So I think I came out ahead on this one. I really had not seen it anywhere before and even though it is huge I really like it. Does this mean my previously posted grey Timex is headed out the door? I haven't decided if I need money for more straps yet 
Looks great on the grey/black and straight black Zulu, thinking about a red/black/grey zulu too. Model 49820
















Only thing I sort of wish is that the indiglo ring was larger. The hands glow in the dark but that is all. 








How big is it? Here it is next to the casio mdv-106, which was large compared to everything else I had, until today.


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

tetsujin79 said:


> Timex Expedition Military Field Watch T498759J
> -Hirsch Rally Gold-Brown leather band
> -Hadley-Roma Brushed Satin Butterfly Deployment Clasp
> -lots of irony that the added parts cost more then the watch


That band looks awesome on that watch, I might have to go that direction with my own.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I love the T2N389, I need to get one. If it had 22mm lugs I would own it already



amp74 said:


> Love the Timex. These two see lots of wrist time
> View attachment 1465699
> View attachment 1465702


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

akahrt said:


> AHHHH!!! Another Timex!
> Stopped to quickly look at something at Walmart and saw this one locked in the glass case with a tag that said $35. Had the person pull it out for me and could not decide at the moment so back to the case it went. Googled it and decided I should press my luck (with the wife) and delay what I was intending on getting (something with a white face) so I decided to buy it. Rang up at $58. A mini circus of sales persons, managers, and calls happened before finally deciding to sell me the watch at the marked price, and the manager instructing the sales person to scan all the watches in the case and make sure the price was accurate. So I think I came out ahead on this one. I really had not seen it anywhere before and even though it is huge I really like it. Does this mean my previously posted grey Timex is headed out the door? I haven't decided if I need money for more straps yet
> Looks great on the grey/black and straight black Zulu, thinking about a red/black/grey zulu too. Model 49820


Now, that is a great steal! I got mine for about $90 a couple of years back. I too also wish that the Indiglo area was larger, but it's a small nitpick. Overall, it's one of my favorite watches.

Here's mine on the original canvas strap:









And, here's a great video review from Watch Report along with their photo below:






Thanks,
Dan


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Nice post, Dan!


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! Another 'Calatrava' =)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My Weekender on a diy Nato:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I am seeing TIMEX watches on one of the DX like sites on the web.I think it is T- Mart so it is getting love.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

sawyer said:


> By the way, does Timex use in-house movements?


 I think they may, at least in some watches.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.tmart.com/search.html?q=TIMEX&typeid=3459---I see them now online at T-mart.


----------



## Cvamos (Apr 19, 2014)

Strong "like", once I replaced the Slinky of a bracelet. Timex Classic T2N394.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Some love:

Bullseye









Weekender

















TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

This watch is very hard to photograph (mirrored hands, weirdly placed cyclops), but here's another shot, just because.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

"YES!!" we got no more the timex section to speak about the timex watch.. but we are all here talking again about timex after many years...  well done..


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

My brother have me this cheap Expedition, so I put it on a new(er) Timex diver strap I had laying around and played softball in it last night!


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

this is my timex of choice at the moment but I love the brand


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Paired nicely with a ZULU...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

That's super right there...

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcuthbertson (Jan 28, 2012)

I love my old Timex. It's about 17yrs old now, but still a strong, unstoppable workhorse.
Its taken plenty of abuse in its time but still looks great.


----------



## jer_ (Feb 9, 2012)

t
Military Chronograph on a rescue orange 1 piece








Sent from my LG-E410B using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I put this olive 2-piece cloth strap on my Expedition; it came off of a Seiko that was screaming for its bracelet when it got here.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Love timex. One of these days I'll get around to posting pics of the ones I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I overpayed for this handwinder at a thrift shop last week.









I tossed the lady a quarter for it, despite the 10¢ price tag :-d

It needed a little bit of TLC, and it seemed "stuck" when I picked it up, although it wound smoothly. I actually bought it to tinker with. However, after winding it, I was tapping it on the steering wheel while I drove down the road and that kickstarted it. Once the hands made a full revolution, it hasn't stopped since. It's lost 3 minutes in 5 days. LOL


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Nice vintage!

The old ones are almost all of my Timex collection. I've got a few extras if anyone is interested in picking some up, FYI. Just let me know.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

T18581


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

On a timex kick this week


----------



## jtdullivan85 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry double post


----------



## jtdullivan85 (Jan 18, 2014)

I love mine. It has taken a beating and still works great. So far the only watch I have tired other than my digital that can hold up to the magnetic fields at work.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Timex love :-d incoming...................



Cheers p


----------



## jtdullivan85 (Jan 18, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> Timex love :-d incoming...................
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers p


Is that it........ Lol wow


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

jtdullivan85 said:


> Is that it........ Lol wow


My hobby is collecting /restoring vintage Timex - Sometimes successful - Sometimes not - Should be a challenge ;-)


----------



## JGrant (May 25, 2014)

First time poster here, but long time visiter. I love my Weekender even though the loud ticking drives me crazy sometimes. Here are a couple pics on some straps I made. Cheers!


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

JGrant, yours truly show how a strap can make or break a watch. I saw your model in a shop and it was paired with some bright striped NATOs. They look cheap. But yours look so nice and the leather look comfortable. Well done. 

I was taking my friend to replace his battery and was trying to lure him into some automatic affordables. Guess what he got in the end? A Timex Expedition. So yeah there is still much love for Timex.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I found this beauty, in a small watch shop. It's battery was almost died, so the watch was not able to do it's indiglo trick. (It was the only Timex perpetual in the shop, and I managed to reduce it's price to $65, from $90.)

I asked for a battery change. Then it's indiglo started functioning. Afterwards, our tricky "calendar setup marathon" begun.
While you only see the Day/Date, you have to setup the Day/Date/Month/Year by using the day/date windows. (Tue first, then 27 for the date, then 5 for the month, and 14 for year.)

Now I don't need to adjust it's day/date anymore, until it's battery dies. 
Overall I'm very satisfied with the functionality of this Timex T2G531.


----------



## Shanejosephxxx (Oct 2, 2013)

Picked up the expedition scout at a time factory outlet this weekend. I think retail is around 55 bucks but I paid 28. Can't beat it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Shanejosephxxx said:


> Picked up the expedition scout at a time factory outlet this weekend. I think retail is around 55 bucks but I paid 28. Can't beat it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen that one before; it's a really good looking model. I like it and that's dirt cheap!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longstreet308 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bought a new Timex this weekend and while Googling the model # came across this forum, and this thread that has been running since 2008! That's insane!

But anyway, here's a couple of pics of my new Timex. $30 in the clearance bin at Walmart. I've always wanted a chronograph but haven't pulled the trigger until now. Really like the strap, but I've seen some nice-looking NATO styles while browsing the forum. I might go there, or maybe a nice deployant clasp.









Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Longstreet308 said:


> Bought a new Timex this weekend and while Googling the model # came across this forum, and this thread that has been running since 2008! That's insane!
> 
> But anyway, here's a couple of pics of my new Timex. $30 in the clearance bin at Walmart. I've always wanted a chronograph but haven't pulled the trigger until now. Really like the strap, but I've seen some nice-looking NATO styles while browsing the forum. I might go there, or maybe a nice deployant clasp.
> 
> ...


Really liking it. It would look great on some brown leather with black stitching.


----------



## Longstreet308 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm. I hadn't considered that combination, but that might be nice. Guess I'll be getting some practice changing straps. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

floss works great on straps. Pull some between the lugs, and then get it to wrap around the spring bar (in between the lug and the strap) one time to several times. Then pull out and towards the other lug.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Timex GB Sprite, now mounted on a decent bund.

Watch recently returned from a fettling by my tame watchmender. After a rebuild, he tried for weeks to properly regulate it, but in the end gave up. The movement really is a nail. I told him that I well remember my original watch when brand new (mid 1970s) being accurate to plus minus ten minutes a week, so I reckon this vintage example's as regulated as it's possible for it to be.

Ric


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Unbelievably comfortable. Very nice negative display.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Currently wearing this Timex chronograph which I bought a few years back but only wore for a little bit. I actually thought it was broken because the chronograph hand didn't reset to 0. Only yesterday did I learn the method to recalibrate it! *oops*


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Shanejosephxxx said:


> Picked up the expedition scout at a time factory outlet this weekend. I think retail is around 55 bucks but I paid 28. Can't beat it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of these, really cool. There is a bit of backlash on the second hand but other than that it is a very nice watch. We shall see how long it lasts.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

I've owned two $20-30 Timex Expedition models similar to the one Shanejosephxxx shared. These watches last so long (with battery change) that you outgrow them and move on to other watch-styles. My first is lost to time and the second is waiting for my son to take interest.

Eric


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I really ought to sell this to someone who can give it more wrist time than me...but it's such a nice piece for the price, I'm finding it hard to. I stand by the fact you can't beat Timex for the $.





































Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Love the look of that diver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> I really ought to sell this to someone who can give it more wrist time than me...but it's such a nice piece for the price, I'm finding it hard to. I stand by the fact you can't beat Timex for the $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very respectable watch. Nice! Try it on a rough leather NATO and maybe it will get more wrist time.

Eric


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

paulandpaul said:


> Love the look of that diver.


I must admit I am not exactly sure what the bezel is meant to do.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Seele said:


> I must admit I am not exactly sure what the bezel is meant to do.


My guess is to appear like it serves a purpose from a distance. Kind of like fake beadlock wheels on a Jeep..



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

HapaHapa said:


> That's a very respectable watch. Nice! Try it on a rough leather NATO and maybe it will get more wrist time.
> 
> Eric


Well, I just happen to have one that might give a good example anyway... 



















Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

The bezel doesn't rotate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)

Just bought myself a Timex Expedition Camper last night.. Like how they look, looking forward to recieving it 

Any other models one should put on the list of "needs to be bought"?
I really like the millitary-ish look of the expedition camper and wouldn't mind having a few to rotate around the week/month


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

paulandpaul said:


> The bezel doesn't rotate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I don't believe so.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

nice and good watch... timex watches.. i'm searching the web trying to find out a new one for me..


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

JP71624 said:


> Nope, I don't believe so.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


The bezel is meant to give you a second time zone, but it has to rotate to give that functionality.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gave up on Timex when finding the solar versions became impossible. Casio, Seiko and Citizen have embraced solar tech, and Timex is bye-bye.


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

The ol' MacGyver Special:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I was die hard Casio, Seiko until Cal.45 over in the G-Shock forum reviewed the all black digital expedition. I bought it and the green one, and the orange one, and the green Timex Expedition Vibe watch. Then thanks to Dan-LAX I just bought this week the T44921 analog. I have since sold off the Digital Expeditions due to an uncomfortable strap. The Timex Vibe is my alarm clock (Loud as you know what). The T44921 will get wrist time no doubt. I just have to change that cruddy strap. LOL


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Here's an updated pic of all mine that are currently wearable/not in pieces:


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

Here is my special Timex, the Data Link. It is a collaboration with Microsoft and likely one of the first smart watches.

I know that it is two tone but it adds to the quirky 1990's charm. And supposedly Bill Gates owns a particular Data Link and that Data Link models were astronaut watches for a while (up in the Space Shuttle missions).

Of course they may not have owned the same two toned model but it is cool nonetheless. 




























Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheManWhoFalls (Sep 13, 2013)

This came in earlier today:









I also have quite a few vintage models. If I were to put these up on the sales forum, would anyone be interested?


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

TheManWhoFalls said:


> This came in earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I might pick up that one, too, as the bezel is a new replica of the one on my skin diver model.


----------



## danturbo316 (Jul 20, 2014)

JP71624 said:


> I really ought to sell this to someone who can give it more wrist time than me...but it's such a nice piece for the price, I'm finding it hard to. I stand by the fact you can't beat Timex for the $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

danturbo316 said:


> JP71624 said:
> 
> 
> > I really ought to sell this to someone who can give it more wrist time than me...but it's such a nice piece for the price, I'm finding it hard to. I stand by the fact you can't beat Timex for the $.
> ...


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

Got a Weekender yesterday. Love the simplicity:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

My first watch as a kid was a Timex Atlantis 100, still have it and it likely still runs (though needs another new battery).

I managed to get several Timex watches for $2.50 each at a Liquidation sale in 2007, including a Timex 2 tone easy reader T23811, another easy reader on a black leather strap, a blue-dialed Acqua (Timex sub-brand) A62882, brown Timex 24 hour camper on green nylon T41711, and a Timex sports 1440. 

I gave the black leather easy reader to my Grandma and it has been going strong, used the 1440 for the gym, the 2 tone easy reader as a formal watch, the camper literally for camping, and the Acqua as one of my main watches for several years before I discovered Seiko automatics. All still run and none have failed from use, abuse, or defect, though the Acqua has corroded at the lugs and smells like nickel.

IMO Timex offers excellent value, it's too bad the brand is perceived as a cheap department store brand.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

edit: disregard, I found it!


----------



## danturbo316 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the p/n!


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have resisted posting this forever. But I can't any longer. I mean no offense. Just my perspective.

Having said that, my answer is "Yes, there is truly no love for Timex." ;-)


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Vacation in Maine and Boston


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

scott59 said:


> I have resisted posting this forever. But I can't any longer. I mean no offense. Just my perspective.
> 
> Having said that, my answer is "Yes, there is truly no love for Timex." ;-)


It's okay.
I'd take my 1950's manual and automatic Timex/US Time Corp watches over a brand new Invicta (or anything with a Chinese movement).
Different strokes...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Proudly wearing mine right now!!!


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Proud to have my Timex Expediton Titanium.

Now on a paracord strap, which is very comfortable.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

I do appreciate timex... do i love them... Yes, especially the digital ones... heck.. i love all kind of watches and i'm cheap so i only got some inexpensive ones anyway.. =)

























i even really like this sports 1440, it is comfortable, inexpensive,legible and mine is superbly accurate.








for those in the budget, beside casio, times are great affordable watches..


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

Family gathering:









Smallest vs. Largest:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

1970 Skin Divers, handwind and Electric models










Here's the donor watch I pulled a hand from. Keeps excellent time, and doesn't look half bad for a watch in the wrong case, with hands missing lume, huh?


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Sandrat said:


> Changed the band today


What band is this?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Weekender on a diy leather Nato:


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Just picked up this retro looking Timex T2G781. It seems to be rare.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Timex T94612.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Just posted this in the wruw thread but have to show some Timex love too. 








Weekender stripped of the steel coating. Cheap bronze/brass experiment to see if I even like these colors. I'll show more as I get further into patina experiments.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I-Man a Disco Biscuits thing by any chance?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

cadeallaw said:


> I-Man a Disco Biscuits thing by any chance?


Wouldn't it be E-man instead?


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll give you points for your funny.


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

cadeallaw said:


> I-Man a Disco Biscuits thing by any chance?


Its actually a nickname I got from an old family friend. My first name is Isaac so "Isaac man" turned into "I-man". 
I have never heard of disco biscuits, I'll give that a listen though.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

i-man said:


> Its actually a nickname I got from an old family friend. My first name is Isaac so "Isaac man" turned into "I-man".
> I have never heard of disco biscuits, I'll give that a listen though.


Good stuff:


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Had this on for a few hours today. Kinda grew on me. Like the velcro strap.


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

Just bought the Ameritus T2P029. On rubber for now, but will change to NATO when I get home tonight:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot Dan LAX! :-d After researching the T44921 and buying it. I have the Timex Bug! o|

Do you guys no how long it takes to go through the entire "No love for Timex Thread"? It goes from 9-08-12 to just 12 hours ago. I spent last night reading through the posts and looking at watch pictures to see if something caught my eye. I spent so much time on the thread that when I finished, I missed helping the wife with the kids baths and getting them ready for bed. Heck, the kids and wife were asleep. Oops.

Anyway here is my current small collection.


The blue faced sliver watch is, I believe a T23222.

Back to the original point. Yes I found some I like.

T2N695
T28071 I like the dial with no date
T49203 minus the hideous white strap
T49261 nice white face on the Rugged Field watch
T49626 I still not sure on this Rugged Field Chrono
T49822 I would love to find this Green Military Classic for the same $30 I found my black one.

So these are now saved in my watch list on ebay and other sites.

And here a while back I said I would never own a Timex analog watch. Hey! People can change. Right?

Good day people,

Rocat


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

Ameritus on Original Bond:









Also stole the buckle from the rubber strap and replaced the standard NATO buckle:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

clark.j.kent said:


> Ameritus on Original Bond:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

What's up with these Ameritus Timexes?

I dig the look, but no Indiglo seems like a big oversight.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I don't particularly walk around with the majority of my watches in the pitch black of night, so Indiglo is of little concern unless that is what I plan to do.


----------



## tracker975 (Feb 20, 2013)

wow... and I thought that I was the only Timex nut on the planet... it's so nice to know I am not alone...I have read every post from the beginning of this thread and just love the watches... I have been collecting timexs (how does one pluralize timex) ... i have about 100 give or take a timex or three... Most of mine are "vintage" and have been collected by scouring shops and boxes at flea markets... although i have on occasion bought one from the bay that i really didn't think i would find getting dirty... buying on the bay kinda takes the fun out of it for me... i love the thrill of the hunt... i will post up some pics of my most prized timexs when i get a chance... joey


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

In the Reviews Forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-timex-expedition-shock-t49612-digital-1084132.html#post8358683

Thanks for reading.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nautica = Timex


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

it has been 2 years since i last posted in this thread (april 2012).
during that 2 years, i've only managed to get these 3 timex's.









*Timex Expedition Military Pilot T49877*
- probably one the best affordable pilot watch. better yet, with the indiglo too!
- if u wondering, restoran is the Malay spelling for restaurant









*Timex Originals Camper T2N364*
- a very casual and weekend watch to wear
- gave it to my nephew for his collection









*Vintage Automatic Timex Military*
- not sure what model, bought it from ebay US
- the dial is clean just like new
- just changed to new crystal















*Timex Classic Digital T75961*
- my first digital timex, bought in january this year
- i was a bit skeptical at first bcoz it might look tiny on my wrist but it turned out well
- probably the closest rival to casio F-91W and alike
- other than basic digital watch functions (and of course the indiglo), i like the fact that it has a "dual" display. 1st photo shows display in grey colour and 2nd photo shows display in green colour. this is due to reflection. even my nephew asked "is the light on?". so you got 3 colour display altogether including the indiglo!


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

just happen to watch "outsourced" re-runs and noticed todd's watch (played by ben rappaport).
i believe it's a timex?

this is the closest wrist shot i can get.
can anyone identify it?


----------



## alfa33333 (Sep 16, 2014)

Timex expedition traditional analog a lovely watch. Never let me down.


----------



## terminator1983 (Oct 9, 2014)

How is Timex T49905 if someone have good quality pictures of it plz uplaod those.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's my most recent Timex acquisition. A Timex Originals reissue (T2N393). Kind of an impulse buy a while back. A little smaller than I usually wear, but I like its cushion case and retro look.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Jove said:


> Here's my most recent Timex acquisition. A Timex Originals reissue (T2N393). Kind of an impulse buy a while back. A little smaller than I usually wear, but I like its cushion case and retro look.
> View attachment 1697002


Looks great! Nice piece...


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

kempot said:


> just happen to watch "outsourced" re-runs and noticed todd's watch (played by ben rappaport).
> i believe it's a timex?
> 
> this is the closest wrist shot i can get.
> ...


Maybe an atlantis.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This is a recent arrival. Supposedly a 1982 model, but I don't know of a way to check


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

By that point, I believe they had completely stopped printing a code on the dial that included the date. You'd probably have to open it up and see if it is stamped (in ink) on the inside of the case back. Probably the only shot at finding out a date, if it's there.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not too familiar with Timex, so it's all unfamiliar to me. The inside of the case back says:

Case
Great Britain
Timex

The movement has the number "823" on it and below that in very faint letting I can only read with a loupe it seems to say "No (0) Jewels Unadjusted" which seems odd and "Timex Taiwan"


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

By the time your watch was made, it looks like they were still making some cases in Great Britain (but not for much longer) and, assuming your movement is original, much of the mechanical assembly had moved to Asia. There's a good chance there is no dating that will be found on those pieces. In the '70s, and back as far as the '60s, you could find a code printed on the outside edges of the dial, usually visible through the crystal, that the last 2 digits were the year of production. You could remove the crown and drop the movement/dial out to check, but I doubt they were still printing it there by that point. Prior to that, you could only really rely on a stamped date code on the inside case back, if it had not come off by then.

Mechanical Timex movements, handwind and automatic were used, I believe, into the '90s when they ceased production of all mechanical manufacturing. There's a good chance you'll have to search old Timex advertisements on eBay or similar to get pretty close -- even then this watch was probably made of a range of years, so knowing it is an '80s watch is probably going to have to be good enough!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not too concerned about it. It needs a new strap, but otherwise I like I like it a lot.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Wear it well! Looks great.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Automatic, no date










Latest edition, the new retro line










Hand cranked, big date










Least worn of the group. Just love the retro cushion cases.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

kempot said:


> just happen to watch "outsourced" re-runs and noticed todd's watch (played by ben rappaport).
> i believe it's a timex?
> 
> this is the closest wrist shot i can get.
> ...


Looks more like a cheapo digital or an Armatron to me.

Randy


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Just checking back in after years of starting this thread and am happy to see that it's still going on as strong as ever.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Too bad Timex has discontinued their Solar watches. They weren't great, but they were something. Now only have TX brand and Nautica. Regular line sucks compared to Casio.










TX T3C323










Nautica is made by Timex


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Terry M. said:


> Just checking back in after years of starting this thread and am happy to see that it's still going on as strong as ever.


Terry,

If it wasn't for your original post, this 'sub-forum' Timex thread would have never existed. Thanks to you, we've got a home for Timex fans. So, from your original post 6 years ago...you had a growing young family a few Timex watches. Got any current favorite Timex models you'd like to show the group?

Dan


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Dan. My family has grown as well as my income and while I don't collect Omegas I've moved on to Casio G-Shocks (and knives and flashlights). However, Timex got me through a hard time in my life and it will always hold a special spot in my heart. I'm glad to see my fellow WIS are enjoying this thread though.


----------



## creek4353 (Sep 4, 2014)

Terry M. said:


> Thanks for the kind words Dan. My family has grown as well as my income and while I don't collect Omegas I've moved on to Casio G-Shocks (and knives and flashlights). However, Timex got me through a hard time in my life and it will always hold a special spot in my heart. I'm glad to see my fellow WIS are enjoying this thread though.


I highly suggest Bryan Breeden and Wolf Creek Forge


----------



## handmeawrench (Dec 1, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm a Timex collector but I am most definitely an appreciator. 

I currently have an expedition scout (T49962) that punches WAY above its weight. And I've been eyeing the 3-GMT T2P427DH. 

Good looks and rather affordable. What's not to like?


----------



## segfaultcoredump (Mar 24, 2014)

These are mine. The one on the right (T47241) has been around for 10 or so years and the one on the left (T40091) is a new $20 pickup.


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Retro today










Love me some Timex


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Timex Expedition Chronograph, model T49939. Blue dial and a pewter-colored plating on the case (and on the bracelet, which I removed in favor of a Crown & Buckle Habitue):









Although it's already appeared in this thread, here is the black-dial, black-plated T49938 again by way of comparison. This model is a little harder to find than the similar T49905, widely available online and at retail (at least in the US), which has tan indices instead of white and comes on a darker brown band than this model:









Having sold the latter watch some time ago, I cannot make a direct comparison, but my impression is that the electroluminescent dial is easier to read in darkness than the black dial was.


----------



## Petexx (Dec 30, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a timex analogue with a stainless steel case and uniglow; I just need date plus easily visible second and hours hand; no chrono; prefer a white face. Alternatively do any of the brass cases resist wear better than others; I have seen some timexes' with pitting problems. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I just got this in the mail this morning. No Timex love? Pshaw!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Plenty of love for timex!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creek4353 (Sep 4, 2014)

Loofa said:


> Plenty of love for timex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the middle one


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey, I've got a few Timex watches as well!

1976 Hand Winder:







1980s (I think) automatic diver:







1977 Electric, this one was my grandfathers, he was a telephone technician and this was his beater:







1990s Timex data-link, this one is pretty cool, you can program in phone numbers, anniversaries, appointments, etc. all with a CRT monitor via the eprom chip at the top of the dial/face! You also need an OS capable of running the DOS program that the watch came with, I was able to program it back when I worked at a college and had some old equipment to play with:


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's mine to keep the love going:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

As a Vintage Timex collector I can't get enough!! 



Cheers p


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm wearing one today, from the 1970s, similar to the one my grandpa gave me to bang around with, from his junk drawer.


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Me too! 1974 Mercury


----------



## Twotone60 (Jan 7, 2008)

Love this one. Will soon be on an F71 nato:


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a few now....they are very addicting! Alas one of my electrics (not shown) had to retire to the dead watch box. It would run fine in the box but would stop when worn. I put a fresh batter in it and it did not help and finally just stopped. Its still in nice shape visually. If somebody wants it, let me know...they can have it for postage.


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Snagged a Timex Expedition during the Walmart Clearance. Sweet pick up for $25.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

What a great thread, I love these threads with legs that go the distance (and I'm only up to page 30 so far) :-!

And I found a picture of my first watch ever, posted by TNT13 back page 11, a Snoopy watch with the rotating clouds. How cool is that b-)










My only present Timex, as I posted elsewhere on here today, is an Expedition that I use for work and hunting and it's been really reliable after a couple of years of less than careful treatment.



















I'm keen to get one or two of the newer retro themed Timex pieces to add to my growing collection too.

Right then, back to page 31


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

No pics of mine, but it is funny, from buying, selling and retooling, there was one point that I was inbetween all my "nice" watches, and all I had was my Timex Expedition model that resembles a Sinn 556a. I had to wear it everyday for a little over a week, when I hadn't even thought about it for months before. It made me realize how much I like that watch and how reliable it is, I will probably never get rid of it now after that bonding experience. Made me realize sometimes its not always about the specs.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

My first, and I dig it!


----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

I currently have two, upper far left and far right. The Waterbury and the intelligent fly-back chronograph. Love them both!


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

My only Timex.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I have some serious love for this classic 
Torb


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

JBowen said:


> No pics of mine, but it is funny, from buying, selling and retooling, there was one point that I was inbetween all my "nice" watches, and all I had was my Timex Expedition model that resembles a Sinn 556a. I had to wear it everyday for a little over a week, when I hadn't even thought about it for months before. It made me realize how much I like that watch and how reliable it is, I will probably never get rid of it now after that bonding experience. Made me realize sometimes its not always about the specs.


The realization that you just had is one that many on here have had. Movements really dont matter, its how the watch looks and performs. The marketing BS that some movements have more "soul" than others is just that, BS, period. At this point in my life if I saw two watches that looked identical and were the same price, one being an auto and one being a quartz, I would take the quartz hands down. Years ago I would never had said that but now I could care less _how_ the watch works as long as it works reliably and is accurate. I have autos, electrics, Accutrons and quartz and I like all of them. But quartz are simply the best all round for reliability and timekeeping.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Bodyblue said:


> The realization that you just had is one that many on here have had. Movements really dont matter, its how the watch looks and performs. The marketing BS that some movements have more "soul" than others is just that, BS, period. At this point in my life if I saw two watches that looked identical and were the same price, one being an auto and one being a quartz, I would take the quartz hands down. Years ago I would never had said that but now I could care less _how_ the watch works as long as it works reliably and is accurate. I have autos, electrics, Accutrons and quartz and I like all of them. But quartz are simply the best all round for reliability and timekeeping.


:-!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

EBD said:


> I'm wearing this one right now as an impromptu gift from the wife. I love it. It's actually a very unique design, yet reminds me of the Hamilton Khaki watches... very accurate and tough so far. Just do not like when I accidentally actuate the Indiglo stem. I sleep in all my watches and scared to kill the battery prematurely.


 Just bought the grey with the green band on e-bay for $32.00. Should have it next week, then I'll have my wife take pics of it and my new orange faced depth gauge and post them.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TX T3C323



















Nautica is made by Timex


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone tried the new Weekender Chrono or the Waterbury series? I'm curious about them (specially the first one).


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

New classic Ironman 30 series


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

All my Timex watches came in one bulk purchase (for less than people pay for half-decent leather straps). So each one of that group that runs is a victory of sorts. This watch isn't as eye-catching as the new watches you guys have been posting, but it's interesting to me because it's a Frankenwatch. No movement pics, but trust me when I say the dial's declaration of "21 jewels" has no backup. The movement (and I daresay the crown) are from somewhere else (still Timex, still vintage; but they don't belong with the dial and may not belong with the case).

Yet: it's simple and elegant; and if you like that kind of thing has a nice patina on the dial. Plus, after cleaning and lubricating it keeps excellent time:

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/05/d2d3ea8f1898063feee3989752394dfb.jpg


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Timex Tuesday


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Currently the only Timex in the stable. 
I love it.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

A vintage Timex Field Watch. I got taken by the simplicity of its design and its classic character:


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

First watch I ever owned was a Timex. I have a 1968 manual wind and a weekender. the wife has three weekenders one with a nice band and deployment clasp that together cost more than the watch and 2 others with different colored nato straps(her reasoning for buying two watches was "its only $10 more so why just buy the strap" she loves them.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's the wife's


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

smootsg said:


> All my Timex watches came in one bulk purchase (for less than people pay for half-decent leather straps). So each one of that group that runs is a victory of sorts. This watch isn't as eye-catching as the new watches you guys have been posting, but it's interesting to me because it's a Frankenwatch. No movement pics, but trust me when I say the dial's declaration of "21 jewels" has no backup. The movement (and I daresay the crown) are from somewhere else (still Timex, still vintage; but they don't belong with the dial and may not belong with the case).
> 
> Yet: it's simple and elegant; and if you like that kind of thing has a nice patina on the dial. Plus, after cleaning and lubricating it keeps excellent time:
> 
> http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/05/d2d3ea8f1898063feee3989752394dfb.jpg


You will have to ask the Timex gurus in the vintage forum but I have never seen a Timex dial with any "jewel" count on it. The Timex watch was founded on the Armalloy bearing that made expensive jewels not needed. Probably there were some models that did after all but I cant think of seeing one before.


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

I love my collection of Timex. This is 1976 self wind that I am wearing today. Everyday is a new Timex day in my eyes.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought this one new over forty years ago and as the slogan goes, _"It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'"
_


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Bodyblue said:


> You will have to ask the Timex gurus in the vintage forum but I have never seen a Timex dial with any "jewel" count on it. The Timex watch was founded on the Armalloy bearing that made expensive jewels not needed. Probably there were some models that did after all but I cant think of seeing one before.


Yes Timex did make a 21 jewel movement #75 based on their standard #24 mov't - also made an auto..........
Google "The Timex Watch Forum"
Cheers p


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> Yes Timex did make a 21 jewel movement #75 based on their standard #24 mov't - also made an auto..........
> Google "The Timex Watch Forum"
> Cheers p


I figured you would know! I still have never seen one.....are they rare?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Bodyblue said:


> I figured you would know! I still have never seen one.....are they rare?


Not rare but harder to find than the standard no j 24 mov't watches..................Cheers p


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

PAUL H. said:


> Not rare but harder to find than the standard no j 24 mov't watches..................Cheers p


I have a Timex Q on the way with vertical day/date at the six o'clock position and I will post pics of it so you can tell me about it. The listing claims it works and I got it for $13 so we will see. I love an unusual position for complications.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Newest arrival - Timex Weekender homage to the Tudor Ranger -


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


> Yes Timex did make a 21 jewel movement #75 based on their standard #24 mov't - also made an auto..........
> Google "The Timex Watch Forum"
> Cheers p


I think you'll find that the "jewels" was a liberal use of the term in a handful of the places.  Neat, nonetheless!


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

My second Timex has arrived!


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Just this morning I visited the Timex site to see if they were selling this watch. Timex has a great range of inexpensive watches and from my previous experience of them, they are quite good products. Most of them are similar to watches I already have eg, Hamilton Khaki, and as they didn't have the watch shown herein (which must be an obsolete model), I didn't buy anything. I think the lower-priced brands are considered inferior even though they often do the job just as well eg, a Seiko diving watch will work just as well as a much more expensive Omega or Rolex, but people want to show the brand.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Robinoz said:


> ...and as they didn't have the watch shown herein (which must be an obsolete model), I didn't buy anything.
> 
> View attachment 3698058


That model, T2N810, is available on Amazon and other places. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like I haven't posted in this thread for a while.....here is a couple more Timexes I picked up.

1 of each version of the Timex HumVee, black, silver and tan:










Also picked up this from the brand new 'The Waterbury Collection':










T2N884:










T49820-9J










Timex Originals Vintage:










T49862:










And last but not least this T49922-9J


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Great collection Gary - here's my original vintage



Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

JP71624 said:


> I think you'll find that the "jewels" was a liberal use of the term in a handful of the places.  Neat, nonetheless!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

PAUL H. said:


>


Oh, I know they actually put jewels in there. I'm simply saying I believe some of they jewels they put on the movement didn't serve much of a purpose -- as far as I can recall. The only standard jeweled movement I recall them using is in one line they actually had some A. Schild movements put in, but that was one of the only instances I know of that they ever did that.


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

sixtysix said:


> Looks like I haven't posted in this thread for a while.....


Geeeesus man, what are you trying to do to us? Springing all those pic's on us in one go like that!

I think posts like that need to come with some sort of 'viewer discretion' advisory type warning :-d


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

1978 Day/Date


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)

What's wrong with Timex? Nothing as far as I'm concerned. 

Several years ago my Luminox went on the blink and I bought an analog Indiglo Timex to wear while it was off being repaired. After a month or so after I got the Luminox back, the Timex went into the glove box of my truck. 

Two more trips for repair and a few hundred dollars later the Luminox is in the safe, broken again. Each time the $20 Timex stepped up to the task and is still ticking. 

I've spent my last dollar repairing a Luminox watch.


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Just thought I would promote Timex.......my humble collection

https://picasaweb.google.com/113587708939927485540/TimexWatchCollection?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Hopefully the link works


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

crodgers said:


> Just thought I would promote Timex.......my humble collection


Wow thats awesome:-!


----------



## Mangano (Apr 30, 2015)

My favorite watch when i'm on a bike trip. Lightweight and accurate.


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

I have a lot of respect for this brand. here is my Expedition. I have had it for over ten years. Watch that has seen the most abuse in my collection. From swiming to hiking, to spending a year attached to my mountain bike handlebar next to the speedometer. Just change battery every couple of years and replaced the strap to a comfy velcro one and it keeps going.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

T2N9209J Classics Silver just picked this up today $15








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

I absolutely love these!


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

TommyJRuffing said:


> View attachment 3959778
> I absolutely love these!


Hey that Expedition with the red,white & blue nato is a cool combination


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks! The pic is awful but I had to share these timex. That's one of my favorites! I really love the dial of these watches and the hands along with indiglo and 100m wr. For a measly 25.00 a piece!


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I always wanted to have an Ironman ever since I was a kid, so when I came across these and couldn't decide which color, I got them both. My original plan was to swap the black bezel onto the black watch, but that made it look too much like a G-Shock, so I swapped them back and put them on some zulus.


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

ARAMP1 said:


> I always wanted to have an Ironman ever since I was a kid, so when I came across these and couldn't decide which color, I got them both. My original plan was to swap the black bezel onto the black watch, but that made it look too much like a G-Shock, so I swapped them back and put them on some zulus.


holy crap i forgot about this watch. i had it growing up in elementary school and loved it so much. totally just bought one.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I bought this one off of eBay for $8 because of this thread.......and I love the dumb thing......as soon as I figured out i-control that is!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Saw these in the mall earlier today ... & I'm hooked to the aged bronze case one with green dial. Strap looks attractive too!


----------



## houser52 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just picked this one up tonight. T5K196. My daughter is half way around the world and the second time zone feature will come in really handy. 

I dislike resin/plastic bands and immediately swapped the band for one in nylon. It feels and fits great.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ever since my son came to me with his broken Timex, we have changed to Casio because they are more robust watches. And when Timex discontinued solar charged watches, I was very disappointed. But am pleased with the look of this Expedition Military Field Indiglo T498759J



















Nautica = Timex



















TX T3C323


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)

This thread reminded me that I had this watch. I put it in a drawer two years ago and to my surprise when I got it, it was still running on time and with the correct date...


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Excellent field watches !!


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

I just pick this up at the Timex Outlet in Round Rock Texas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

bdbrick said:


> I just pick this up at the Timex Outlet in Round Rock Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at those on the Timex website......they are very impressive when you read the specs! Very nice!


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

I stopped at the an Outlet in Texas. I have been looking at Timex off an on for a while and was going to get a Weekender but then saw this. They had a very good price on it at $60.00. They also had some that were 80% off but different looking that came out $35.00. I am impressed with it too! If you can find a Timex outlet that the way to buy one.


----------



## tshivers00 (Jul 21, 2012)

This 74 Timex Automatic gets a lot of wear. I want to get a different strap and replace the crystal, but not a bad watch for $5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Need some help dating this one .,,,. Dial says tai 6 wan (around six) not the typical reference numbers at bottom containing date . Case back outside just the base metal stuff. Inside case back very faint stamp 017 it looks like


----------



## widgydidge (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure about anyone else, but I absolutely love my timex! It's so simple and relaxed. I swapped the mesh band for a grey and black 3 ring nato and I couldn't be happier with it! Now I have myself wanting the same thing in a different colour...

Cheers,
Will.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Sandrat said:


> Need some help dating this one .,,,. Dial says tai 6 wan (around six) not the typical reference numbers at bottom containing date . Case back outside just the base metal stuff. Inside case back very faint stamp 017 it looks like









.
The day and date wheel is quite similar to my 77 but the rest of the watch looks much newer. You should ask the guys in the Vintage forum, they have some incredible Timex experts over there!


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Will do thx for reply


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Its going to be 103 here in sunny Northern Californian today so I hydrated Bacchus so he would stay cool this afternoon. And an Expedition can stand the heat.


----------



## BerryTop (Apr 23, 2014)

Just bought this on clearance at wally world! I absolutely love this timex. Awesome features and the indiglo under the white dial is really cool! Extremely comfortable too!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday in order to use an awesome strap. Still looking for this strap's soulmate but I kinda like this Expedition and it's close enough for now.


----------



## tbandras (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello everyone!

First time poster here. I'm looking to buy my first watch and it very much seems to be that it will be a Timex - the T2N677.

The problem I have is that unfortunately I don't have a Timex shop where I live (Hungary, Europe), so I have no other options, but the webshop. This is where things start to get a bit confusing.

Quite a few webshops list the T2N677 as T2N677AB. Is there any actual difference between those two? Sorry if it has been already covered, but I couldn't find anything on these boards.
Thank you fur your input!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Love my ironman, had this one for 5 years and it's been with me for thousands of miles of running and thousands of laps in the pool. Still on first battery!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

tbandras said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First time poster here. I'm looking to buy my first watch and it very much seems to be that it will be a Timex - the T2N677.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's a difference, but the Timex numbering scheme isn't always the most clear to me. For what it's worth, it's a very nice looking watch. I hear reports that it's one of the loud ticking variety-- whatever movement they use in the Easy Readers and Weekenders tends to be loud.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is my Weekender with a custom strap from Steveo.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Geek affordable Timex for 10€ (crappy pic; I know!):


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice military Timex I'm looking for one similar to that.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Been on my wrist all day. I used some Kohl's cash that was burning a hole in my pocket last month. I walked out with it and the bill was $0.00.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have had this Timex for about 10 years don't know much about it as I have never seen another but I like it and its comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have 2 Timex watches that I got as part of a trade. They are new in box and I'm selling them not because they don't seem like nice quality just aren't my style. Good watches it seems.


----------



## Rich Hopkins (Jun 17, 2015)

zippofan said:


> Timex |>|>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the bottom one on a bracelet. Really surprised at how nice it is to wear, but thinking of trying a different strap on it as the bracelet tends to 'rattle' a little?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got this old Timex divers watch off of EBay for £5 and it runs great.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

One of my Timex's just got a new strap for it camo style.


----------



## SndyDrmmr (Jun 29, 2015)

My Timex T29781.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Picked this up on EBay the other day cleaned it and it works great and it's Swiss made didn't even know Timex had watch's made there.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

from the Moon Landing issue of National Geographic (Dec 1969, Buzz Aldrin standing on the moon is cover photo) there is only one watch ad: this, for the Ladies' Electric Timex model 92241. ($50 in 1969 is equivalent to $330 today.)


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Oh interesting, I wonder what size batteries it used and if such batteries are still made.

What kind of movement did Timex’s women’s watches use before quartz? Were they v-conics? They must have been all manual and never automatic for women’s watches at those sizes.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The 1969 ad men carefully avoid using the word "battery!" They would prefer that we wonder what size "energy cell" it uses!! . I wonder, too.


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Got this the other day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

bdbrick said:


> Got this the other day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this watch, but still with its original band; of all my watches, this one gets me the most compliments.

I wonder if I can get even more compliments with a band like that . . .


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> I have this watch, but still with its original band; of all my watches, this one gets me the most compliments.
> 
> I wonder if I can get even more compliments with a band like that . . .


Thanks! I got the band from Crown and Buckle.

http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/braided-nylon-straps/black-braided-nylon-18mm.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

I like to collect perpetual calendar watches, I was missing a Timex perpetual in my collection, so I got lucky the other day on eBay.
Brand new Timex perpetual for just $25 + $6 shipping




















































Pros
the perpetual calendar is easy to set up, much more easy than the famous Seiko 8f35
the lume is good, maybe 1 stop below Seiko, more like a Pulsar
the dial seem good quality, it has a pattern too 
it has a cyclops by under need the crystal, never seen a watch like that before
the Timex Perpetual letter are under need the crystal, not in the dial.
7 year battery and indiglo
nice quality build
Stainless steel case, usually timex are made of brass, but this one is steel 
Cons
the second hand does not hit the markers
there is some play on the bezel, I fixed using some dental floss

Overall I am super impress with this Timex perpetual, thinking about punting a sapphire crystal in the future, i am going to change the strap for a nato.
I you find a Timex perpetual jump on it, you wont regret it


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the battery life on a Timex depth gauge watch?


----------



## widgydidge (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got my second, and I am absolutely loving it 

Will.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Newbie to WUS, but long time lurker across the various sections.

Just received this vintage beauty yesterday.

1976 Model 27 day/date on original expansion link bracelet. I replaced the expansion bracelet with my preferred stainless non-expansion.


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> I like to collect perpetual calendar watches, I was missing a Timex perpetual in my collection, so I got lucky the other day on eBay.
> Brand new Timex perpetual for just $25 + $6 shipping
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know the model number? That watch is not on the Timex website.........where did you get yours?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I like this, especially for the Black Friday price that I paid.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I added these in the last couple of weeks. I had the T44921 last year and sold it. I bought another, obviously.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

ebay, search for timex perpetual expedition, i think timex is done doing perpetual watches


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

SirPaulGerman said:


> ebay, search for timex perpetual expedition, i think timex is done doing perpetual watches


I did exactly that and found a couple but not that model. I know its out of production for sure. Thanks though! A really nice looking watch!


----------



## Auto017 (Jul 21, 2015)

To me, Timex are the ultimate beater watch mainly because of their price point and, to an extent, their durability. Here's my daily beater, a "Camper" model.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Timex dropped a bunch of new models today:

Men | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men

Some new Weekender and Easy Reader colorways, 70s rally style Waterbury chronos, Tartan strap Waterburys and Expeditions, and a bunch more.

This is the one that sticks out to me:

THE WATERBURY CHRONOGRAPH | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I just bought this on the bay for $12; amazingly, surprisingly likeable watch!

I've got a soft spot for timex in my heart (and many others do, too), perhaps because my first watch was a Timex.

The base metal case is always a negative for them.

The positive is that I can slam it around and just not care. I've got a 1980 Timex automatic that keeps just about the best time (still, in 2015) as any I've got, and has a far greater power reserve than my Seikos. . . in fact, I initially judged the Seiko power reserve by this Timex, and thought there was a mechanical problem with the Seiko for not holding much energy.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

widgydidge said:


> I just got my second, and I am absolutely loving it
> 
> Will.


What model and where did you get it?


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Rocco said:


> Timex dropped a bunch of new models today:
> 
> Men | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men
> 
> Some new Weekender and Easy Reader colorways, 70s rally style Waterbury chronos, Tartan strap Waterburys and Expeditions, and a bunch more.


I've been seeing some of them at Target stores near me. The some of the new Expedition Scouts and Weekender Chronos I saw last week are already gone this week. I'm so tempted by a particular Weekender Chrono-the TW2P78000-but I just bought an Apple Watch and I already have two Weekender Chronos, sighs.

The new Easy Readers are 38mm. Yes! Sadly, none yet in the new size with day/date complications or sans-serif font. Basically, I want a 38mm version of the T20041.



> This is the one that sticks out to me:
> 
> THE WATERBURY CHRONOGRAPH | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men
> 
> View attachment 5226042


Nice! I was kinda miffed that last year's Waterbury chronos didn't have that third dial. I like how it's done here, keeping the Waterbury logo at the bottom.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocco said:


> Timex dropped a bunch of new models today:
> 
> Men | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men
> 
> Some new Weekender and Easy Reader colorways, 70s rally style Waterbury chronos, Tartan strap Waterburys and Expeditions, and a bunch more.


Some of those Waterbury's look nice. And surprise, surprise, they are Stainless Steel. I will need to keep an eye on some of those for certain.


----------



## rjcm (Jul 18, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I added these in the last couple of weeks. I had the T44921 last year and sold it. I bought another, obviously.
> View attachment 5140218
> View attachment 5140234
> View attachment 5140242
> View attachment 5140330


Hey where did you get the shock resistant one? I love it!


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

Here's the business end of a "Model 20" movement from 1968. Doesn't work now, but I think all it needs is a cleaning.

If you can't tell, I'm a pretty big Timex fan. Yes they're cheap cheap cheap, but they are well made--the cheapness is to cut costs and keep prices low. Plus they (at least the old mechanical ones) last essentially forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

I would love a Timex mechanical! . . . but a vintage v-conic and not a modern sea-gull movement and in a more modern looking case. I don’t really care for vintage Timex cases (except Marlin) which is ironic because Timex is very good at making retro-inspired watches.

Basically, I want a v-conic, with day/date, and in a modern case. Basically, my dream Timex is if Timex suddenly decided that Seiko 5 were its biggest competitor.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

How do you like the Waterbury collection chrono?


sixtysix said:


> Looks like I haven't posted in this thread for a while.....here is a couple more Timexes I picked up.
> 
> 1 of each version of the Timex HumVee, black, silver and tan:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rjcm said:


> Hey where did you get the shock resistant one? I love it!


Off the bay for $260 from a seller called Dealyard. It was the first time I used them and all was good for me. I just checked and they now have it at just under $30.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My vintage Timex collection so far. (The working ones, anyway.) Oldest to newest from left to right, top to bottom. Oldest 1968 top left, newest 1980 bottom right.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Where are the Timex watches made now days?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the Timex Weekender i bought for my wife on a dark blue leather nato from CNS.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My newest vintage piece came in today.

NOS 100 from 1959. Gold plated aluminum construction, and incredibly light. Weighs in at 0.7oz (20g) and that is including the strap.

Immaculate condition throughout, although I do need to polish the crown as it has tarnished over the years. The black band on the bottom of the dial is a shadow.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm bumping this thread because, well....it needs to be bumped. The WRUW thread for today in Affordable's had a nice Timex Waterbury from ffeingol. This one as a matter of fact. (Credit to ffeingol, it's his watch and picture below). I liked it so much I went and bought it today from Kohl's for $22 and change. I feel pretty good. It's my first pvd case and it's SS. I saw and held the SS with the blue dial. That is a stunner. But I have enough blue dial watches.

I could think of worse ways to spend $22.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have no love for Timex.. because I'm probably allergic to 99% of them... plated brass cases won't work for me with my metal allergies.

some of the timex watches look ok... I wish they'd adopt a policy of metal allergy awareness and change the materials they use. My Father and my Brother and myself can't wear their watches at this point because of the allergic reaction caused.


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

I like Timex watches, when buying the $50 or less watches, I usually buy Casio watches instead. Because, for the money, I can get better water resistance for the same money. No, I don't go swimming very often, but with a 100m or better WR. I like the feeling of not having to worry much about the watch I'm wearing for every day use. Then again after seeing the opinions in these forums about WS ratings, I probably won't worry to much about my 30m ws Timex that I wear frequently. I bought it on clearance 1/2 off for $19.99. I don't baby most of my cheap watches, but there's no reason to wear one somewhere it will probably get wet if it's not WR, I have others for that.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

atarione said:


> I have no love for Timex.. because I'm probably allergic to 99% of them... plated brass cases won't work for me with my metal allergies.
> 
> some of the timex watches look ok... I wish they'd adopt a policy of metal allergy awareness and change the materials they use. My Father and my Brother and myself can't wear their watches at this point because of the allergic reaction caused.


The Waterbury and Intelligent quartz lines are stainless steel


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes Waterbury is stainless steel, really like mine








Sent from my N9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

After dumping the expansion bracelet and putting on the leather strap I'll actually be wearing this nice looking Timex.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The Waterbury and Intelligent quartz lines are stainless steel


Hey thanx for that info the Waterbury line may solve a gift dilemma ... my dad currently has a Timex he is actually allergic to, and is too stubborn to buy a new watch (don't ask) ... I think one of the Waterbury line watches may work for his tastes ..and my budget on this.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I had in my hands the SS and blue faced watch. It was very nice for the money. Keep in mind these Waterbury watches are bigger than the Expedition field watches that are brass plated. I went for the pvd case with the antique looking markers. They are much lighter in weight as well compared to the brass cased Timex watches.



atarione said:


> Hey thanx for that info the Waterbury line may solve a gift dilemma ... my dad currently has a Timex he is actually allergic to, and is too stubborn to buy a new watch (don't ask) ... I think one of the Waterbury line watches may work for his tastes ..and my budget on this.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Love Timex.

My '59 aluminum 100 (pic a few posts back) is probably my favorite of the dozen or so I own, but this Intelligent Quartz flyback chrono is growing on me.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> After dumping the expansion bracelet and putting on the leather strap I'll actually be wearing this nice looking Timex.


That looks much much better!

I almost bought the watch but, i found the gold numbers and hands too shiny and I'm someone who always uses an anti glare filter-iphone, ipad, laptop. Looking at your pics, now I'm almost tempted to buy the watch and take it to watch repair to have the gold buffed matte?


----------



## rensupreme (Feb 23, 2013)

The waterbury is def a solid piece! Can't beat the price either!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

matlobi said:


> Love Timex.
> 
> My '59 aluminum 100 (pic a few posts back) is probably my favorite of the dozen or so I own, but this Intelligent Quartz flyback chrono is growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 6269010


For a bit I was seriously looking at one of these Timex flyback models, especially the ones with aircraft instrument inspired design. There's one with black dial and amber tinted crystal, which makes the white markings appear amber and conveys a nice aesthetic. Only problem is... when the hands are over the subdials it's hard to tell the time! They should have made the hands more distinctive.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Ok, I'm bumping this thread because, well....it needs to be bumped. The WRUW thread for today in Affordable's had a nice Timex Waterbury from ffeingol. This one as a matter of fact. (Credit to ffeingol, it's his watch and picture below). I liked it so much I went and bought it today from Kohl's for $22 and change. I feel pretty good. It's my first pvd case and it's SS. I saw and held the SS with the blue dial. That is a stunner. But I have enough blue dial watches.
> 
> I could think of worse ways to spend $22.


Was it on sale or something? That's a very low price.


----------



## ThomasC (Dec 8, 2013)

Some Timex's look really nice in my opinion. Price isn't everything!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have some love. Especially for Expeditions.









Live long and prosper - Vulcan proverb


----------



## Dodomang777 (Dec 15, 2013)

I was at a Khols the other day and I stopped by the time watches and I have to say they they have gotten much more attractive over the years. They are definitely pumping out more quality and better looking products. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My work watch............Cheers p


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

PAUL H. said:


> My work watch............Cheers p


Nice, I love a Timex perpetual calendar! Highly underappreciated, in my opinion.


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

My favorite Timex is a 50s Demonstrator Watch. Its basically an early Marlin but modified so it could hold together a bit better if that if they actually had to run the outboard it would "take a liking" and not loose its movement. The movement is anything but what you think of for a watch movement. Its actually based off a bomb fuse timer.









Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just got this one in during my black Friday buying spree. That's the great thing about watch collecting. This watch at 1/10th the price of some other purchase makes me just as happy.










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

I wear this one often









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes it was on sale for something, $64.99 I think. But I had Kohls cash and then stackable codes of $10 off and then 20% and then another 25% off.



dasmi said:


> Was it on sale or something? That's a very low price.


Here it is. I took off, what has to be the worst leather strap I've ever seen/felt. A brown/black pvd hardware strap is coming from nato-intl early next week. This strap is just to hold the place until the proper strap arrives.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Yes it was on sale for something, $64.99 I think. But I had Kohls cash and then stackable codes of $10 off and then 20% and then another 25% off.
> 
> Here it is. I took off, what has to be the worst leather strap I've ever seen/felt. A brown/black pvd hardware strap is coming from nato-intl early next week. This strap is just to hold the place until the proper strap arrives.
> 
> View attachment 6332426


I like the domed crystal. What is the size? Timex doesn't list it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The watch, in my best guess, is 41-42 without the crown. I say guess because I'm eye balling it, no calipers. It's not but a hair bigger than my Timex Scout which is, I think 40mm. Yes the domed acrylic crystal is nice looking but is a scratch magnet. If you do not have any, make sure to buy Polywatch. You are going to need it.


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> After dumping the expansion bracelet and putting on the leather strap I'll actually be wearing this nice looking Timex.


What model is that?


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

rict said:


> What model is that?


T26481.

Right now, Timex.com calls it "Charles Street," if that makes it easier to find, nevermind that next year Timwx will give it a new name.


----------



## rict (Nov 5, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> T26481.
> 
> Right now, Timex.com calls it "Charles Street," if that makes it easier to find, nevermind that next year Timwx will give it a new name.


Thanks, that's a really good looking watch with that dark leather strap on it.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

tavo2311 said:


> Just got this one in during my black Friday buying spree. That's the great thing about watch collecting. This watch at 1/10th the price of some other purchase makes me just as happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! What's the model?


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wearing this one for a bit today, bit small for a man's watch by today's standards (29mm x 28mm wide, 13mm tall with battery bump). I think it's from mid 70s or so, I've had it since new and recently decided to see if it still worked









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

rpaar63 said:


> Wearing this one for a bit today, bit small for a man's watch by today's standards (29mm x 28mm wide, 13mm tall with battery bump). I think it's from mid 70s or so, I've had it since new and recently decided to see if it still worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timex introduced their first LCD watch in 1974 which included a calendar, calculator, chronograph, alarm, and dual time. Pretty sophisticated for the era, remember Seiko introduced the world's first six digit LCD just a year earlier.

Your watch is remarkably similar to the Timex SSQ line from the later part of the 1970s, but still a pretty nice piece of history.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

robbery said:


> Very cool! What's the model?


Timex Men's T2N819 Brown. Looks sold out now on Amazon but keep an eye out. The strap was awful but if you have any one of a number of style/color strap options already it looks fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My 7-yr-old son said to me today, "Daddy, a classy watch is never too classy for me!" and asked me to take a picture of his watch. So I did.


----------



## Tusco (Mar 23, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Ok, I'm bumping this thread because, well....it needs to be bumped. The WRUW thread for today in Affordable's had a nice Timex Waterbury from ffeingol. This one as a matter of fact. (Credit to ffeingol, it's his watch and picture below). I liked it so much I went and bought it today from Kohl's for $22 and change. I feel pretty good. It's my first pvd case and it's SS. I saw and held the SS with the blue dial. That is a stunner. But I have enough blue dial watches.
> 
> I could think of worse ways to spend $22.


Nice one and great price!

Inviato dal mio H60-L12 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow what's the model number. It looks great


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's one I wish I hadn't sold. The watch came on a strap, but I wanted it on a bracelet. I ended up buying the same model with a silver face just for the bracelet, but it wouldn't fit the original watch because the lug holes were different. So I switched the movements and got what I wanted. Sold the silver faced one at a garage sale and kept this one for years. Working bezel, perfect size, decent lume plus Indiglo, kept its water resistance. I finally sold it in a fit of downsizing a few years ago. Live and learn.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

RM
My small Timex collection:

































https://www.watchuseek.com/members/rmeron/albums/timex/


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I tried to edit but it wouldn't work. First pic from L-R T49969, 67, 68.
Second pic from L-R T49905, Waterbury, T49990, TW4B01500.
Third pic from L-R T49804, Depth gauge and third number unknown


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

I've got love for Timex watches. Timex was my first watch as a kid and I've gone through (and still have) several iron mans, and expeditions. My current favorite Timex that isn't a big chunky piece of tough plastic is the Expedition Scout. I like to think of it as my poor man's Hamilton Khaki. I remember loving that watch and hoping to find either an excellent deal or a cheap alternative. That's when I found the Seiko 5 sports military watch. Beautiful and just over $100. Not bad. Birthday coming up, I figured I would receive a little cash to play around with. I'll purchase then. As fate would have it, I was grocery shopping at the local Walmart and saw this Timex that, if you squinted just right and didn't mind the loud ticking, bore a passing resemblance to the Hamilton. $35 later, plus a replacement leather strap (brown with white stitching) and I'm in business. On top of all that, when I need to see the time in a movie theater or late at night on a camping trip, Indiglo to the rescue. Beat that Hamilton!!!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's my Xmas gift Timex.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's my Xmas gift Timex. 

View attachment 6706602


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

Great stuff... just stumbled upon this thread. Cool stuff for little $$$


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Couple of pictures of my Weekender Chrono:


----------



## Rebel87 (Dec 9, 2015)

This is the first Timex I picked up last July that started my collection. It may be just a $25 Weekender but the memories that go with it are priceless. Late at night I listen to it ticking next to my bed and think about all the times I've heard it. I bought it the morning my Father-in-law and I started to renovate what would become the first home for my wife and I. My friends asking me the time while night fishing because I have the only Indiglo. Lazy days in Montauk during my honeymoon. Slipping it on for our first Christmas morning together then using it for our New Year's eve countdown because we didn't have a tv. Then there is the fact my late Father wore a Timex and the ticking reminds me of him.

There are other times I'm sure I have already forgotten and there are moments that are between me and my wrist. Needless to say this little watch is special to me. I'm looking forward to hearing that ticking late at night for years to come.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

This is one of my grab and go quartz models!! I use exclamation points because this watch is pretty exciting! It would be near perfect in stainless but it does a fair homage to Fortis while still remaining unmistakably Timex!


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

justadad said:


> This is one of my grab and go quartz models!! I use exclamation points because this watch is pretty exciting! It would be near perfect in stainless but it does a fair homage to Fortis while still remaining unmistakably Timex!


Fantastic photo! The Fortis comment is spot on...all with Timex flavor. Unmistakable value proposition...you really can't go wrong.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here is some true love for Timex.

Long departed maternal Grandfather's Timex that I wear regularly (Classic Easy Reader).








He also had one of the first Weekenders








His wife wore this one for years 








Then she got a bigger one








My fraternal Grandfather had this one in gold for church








And this one in silver








The first Timex I bought was the original plastic wind-up camper. Lost it. Still miss it.

Now my go to watch for the last 10 years is this








And if I "need" an analog beater (T40051 Expedition Field Watch with Brown Suede Strap... better than a Hamilton)








A 1940's homage (T2N348 Timex Originals T-Series Cream Dial with Blue strap)








A ridiculous dial - you're suppose to hack this when the second hand is on the 12, then reset the time once you're done using the various "meters". But it's huge, cheap & super light. (T49920 Expedition Camper All Black) 








And the case on this one. How do they do it for so little money? (T49822 Expedition Military Classic in Green)















Got this because I have a bird-wrist & work with a elitist who wears a Breitling Chronomat, then I goad him with Indiglo (T2P061 Ameritus White Chrono)








Accurate
5 year $2 service calls
Always legible in the dark


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Those Bullseye are nice and big. I had the black one and sold it. The Green one is hard to find at a reasonable price.

Best line today:

Got this because I have a bird-wrist & work with a _*elitist who wears a Breitling Chronomat, then I goad him with Indiglo*_ (T2P061 Ameritus White Chrono)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

When I have a meeting with the Devon; I like walking in, hitting the lights & then asking sincerely "What time is it?"


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cayabo said:


> When I have a meeting with the Devon; I like walking in, hitting the lights & then asking sincerely "What time is it?"


I like your style!! Carry on!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cayabo said:


> When I have a meeting with the Devon; I like walking in, hitting the lights & then asking sincerely "What time is it?"


Hilarious


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> When I have a meeting with the Devon; I like walking in, hitting the lights & then asking sincerely "What time is it?"


You can also do this at the end of a movie, when the credits are rolling and the lights haven't come on yet. Unless the lume is radioactive, it's gonna give out after an hour, Indiglo to the rescue! Thankfully I don't have friends who are snotty about their watches, but if you do . . .


----------



## le01 (Mar 8, 2014)

cayabo said:


> My fraternal Grandfather had this one in gold for church
> View attachment 6859826


I love the Gothic style font for the numbers on this one.


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

I picked this up from eBay, and it arrived yesterday. The model number is T2N395, 38mm, 18mm lugs, 50m WR, stainless steel case, lume on indices and hands, Indiglo, and a 10 year battery. Strap is a discontinued leather NATO from Clockwork Synergy.










These have been discussed on F71 before, but they don't seem to be very common. I've been looking for the blue colorway since last summer, and this is the first one I've seen pop up for sale in North America on eBay. There's also a model with red indices, and one with an orange horizontal stripe, white hands, and a white chapter ring.

The seller included the original receipt from Nordstrom, and s/he paid $110 for it in 2010. That seems a little steep, and I'm glad to say I picked it up for only $40. Being a small-ish black dial watch, it does step on the toes of the SNK809 in my collection, but I'm planning on either buying a rally strap for it, or getting a one-layer leather strap and punching my own rally holes. That should differentiate it a little bit. I know it's technically a diver style watch, but a rally strap just feels right given its late 60s, early 70s vibe. It does have the characteristic Timex tick, but it really doesn't bother me.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## LeatherMan64 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a vintage watch in the same way that my Harmony H929 is a vintage guitar: by no merit except that of age. Built in '56 according to the stamp in the back, still runs like a top after a cleaning.


----------



## EunosFD (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got this Ironman in yesterday fwiw. For a cheap workout/hiking watch it'll do the job for now. Got a decent price from Jomadeals so no complaints so far:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

In color - because I appreciate appreciation.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is my Timex 








Marty Smith


----------



## KennywoodsOpen (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Love my Timex's. Vintage, and new.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

As a fellow who has worn Timex since I was a kid, I have to say the newest crop has me torn. On one hand, the dial designs are pretty nice these days. Sure, they ape from pretty much everyone, but they are classic and popular designs. On the other hand, however, the quality of materials seems lacking on many (not all) of the newer dials. Most of them are just... _printed_. Many of my older (~10 years) dials are really fantastic; the have textured dials or applied indices or applied logos, etc. Makes the new ones, nice designs or not, seem a little bit hallow. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

This is my Timex! 
Ref 28929
Dated to 1979

Just love this watch!


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

KennywoodsOpen said:


> View attachment 6944137
> View attachment 6944145


what model is that?


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Timex just posted this on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/Timex/phot...1516.102090186519474/1051895474872269/?type=3










Not available yet on their website, but looks promising!

Did some digging, and some of their latest offerings are available here, before they are even on Timex's own website:

http://www.endclothing.com/us/brands/timex

Couple nice looking pieces!


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Rocco said:


> Timex just posted this on Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Timex/phot...1516.102090186519474/1051895474872269/?type=3
> 
> ...


Looks great, and is stainless. Their brass offerings feel oddly weighted to me. 
The cream colored dial looks really sharp too. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LadyTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Timex is a fantastic brand...the Ironman was my second watch, in fact...still miss it!


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Rocco said:


> Timex just posted this on Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Timex/phot...1516.102090186519474/1051895474872269/?type=3
> 
> ...


Oooh . . . But doh! If I had known Timex were making a Scout Chrono, I probably would've passed on the Weekender Chronos I got last year. I'm especially drawn to the gunmetal black ones-should I go blue dial or gunmetal dial?


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm happy that they are finally making Waterbury's at less than 40mm.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rocco said:


> I'm happy that they are finally making Waterbury's at less than 40mm.


This. I might actually get one now.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Rocco said:


> I'm happy that they are finally making Waterbury's at less than 40mm.


Is it really 38mm and not a case of someone typing in the wrong numbers? It seems odd that all the others are 40mm except that one is 38mm.

Editing to add: Nevermind. I now see both the 40m and 38mm in the same color combos. Doesn't make sense unless they're different sizes.


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey! Check out this collaboration with Red Wing Boots! I like them!Timex at END. I wish I could just buy the straps though.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

fasterboomer said:


> Hey! Check out this collaboration with Red Wing Boots! I like them!Timex at END. I wish I could just buy the straps though.


Very Shinola-esque.......at MUCH better prices


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> This. I might actually get one now.


I'm still holding out for some sort of marine chronometer style, which seems like it would fit very well under the Waterbury branding, though I realize I may be holding out for a while  The new 38mm watches are nice looking, but I already have an SNK809, so another black dial field/pilot would be redundant.

I'm REALLY digging this guy actually:









But there are other watches I would rather put the money towards. Maybe when it ends up on Amazon for less than $50.



scentedlead said:


> Is it really 38mm and not a case of someone typing in the wrong numbers? It seems odd that all the others are 40mm except that one is 38mm.
> 
> Editing to add: Nevermind. I now see both the 40m and 38mm in the same color combos. Doesn't make sense unless they're different sizes.


Yea, the location of the date window is a giveaway as well.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Yesterday, Timex also posted that pic of the Scout Chrono to their Instagram. According to the comments, it'll be available in the next few weeks. Here's hoping the new Waterburys also will be out then.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is my Timex collection minus my semi-retired handwinder.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> Oooh . . . But doh! If I had known Timex were making a Scout Chrono, I probably would've passed on the Weekender Chronos I got last year. I'm especially drawn to the gunmetal black ones-should I go blue dial or gunmetal dial?


If that is less than 40mm Im a Dutchman....no way they got three sub dials in that space w/o blocking numerals...amazing looking love the bead finish...


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

From where the date window is, I’m guessing the Scout Chrono has the same movement as and is the same size as the Weekender Chrono, 40mm.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

This was my favorite training watch until it stopped charging up. Ordered a replacement charger from Timex hoping that fixes the issue


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Love, love, love the Waterbury line, especially since they are all stainless (I have absolutely no problem with brass, however) construction. I haven't bought one, yet, but this may be my first if I can hunt it down for a good deal:

TW2P64600AB

I think the field watch style it's invoking is fantastic. Combine that with Timex's usually solid quality, and superior Indiglo, and it's a definite winner.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm sometimes amazed at how a simple strap change can alter the whole image and atmosphere of a watch.

I just put my Weekender Chrono on a brown leather strap with a butterfly deployment clasp and now (in my opinion) it looks like a piece from the 1940s or 1950s.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

My '70 Skindiver got some love today!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice one! 

I want one of those, or a Kelton branded one for my collection.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got this in the mail yesterday and I really like it. The stock NATO strap, though good looking, is very stiff and unfun to wear. My dark blue/orange matches the face nicely.

My little band is playing a pre-Valentine's show tonight. I'm gonna switch it up to a black/pink NATO. Why not?

Day 44 by gwonchang, on Flickr


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 3six13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Have a pair of Timex chronograph watches and pondering trying out their Intelligent Quartz line.









There are a bunch of discontinued watches of theirs I wish they still offer as well.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Question about the Waterbury line. What kind of casebacks do they have? Pressure or screw down?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry, I mistyped! It is pressure back, NOT screw back as I posted last night. Was tired!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks. I may just have to splurge soon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex Handwind ("Marlin"??) from the 70's as far as I can tell. Love that domed crystal.


----------



## tommyz24 (Sep 4, 2015)

Got a freebie timex , cleaned it up , put a battery and here it is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Paid for one that came with a nato strap. I hardly wear it though. Not sure why, I just don't.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

http://forumhttp://forums.watchuhtt...jpg.gifs.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

marathonna said:


> http://forumhttp://forums.watchuhtt...jpg.gifs.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


I like the silver with orange stripe. Very sharp.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Love my new Intelligent Quartz black PVD chrono. Great versatile watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

1974


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

eBay seller watchsurplus (not affiliated) has some of the new Timex collection for sale. The Weekender Fairfield seems like a nice (not overpriced) alternative to the Daniel Wellington style, and it's available at 37mm and 41mm, stainless steel case. They also have the new Expedition Chrono available.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sandrat said:


> 1974


Nice.

Timex Mercury Series Non-water-resistant
Original band
±1 minute / day

Cat # 16050
Movement 24
1972

(or in 1971 it was a 16070???)









(Photographing Watches tip: If you want to reveal any flaw in your acrylic crystal, take picture in direct harsh sunlight so they cast hideous shadows on the dial.)


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

Sandrat said:


> 1974


Here you go, in blue:









I've also seen this one for sale in red, but that seems to be the rarest color!


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

rscaletta said:


> Here you go, in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Bahnstormer (Sep 19, 2011)

Interesting post. I absolutely love the styling on a lot of the Timex range, especially the old divers, and a while back bought 3 watches in the same week on eBay ! 
Two automatics.....a 60s Scuba diver, a 70s one and one of the J.Crew Andros diver (way overpriced at about £80 for a Quartz).

Loving this one , currently on my wrist for the last couple of days , after it miraculously started , 3 months after I bought it !!! The main issue with Timex (in the UK) is that I cannot find a watchmaker who will do any work on them anywhere !


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bahnstormer said:


> The main issue with Timex (in the UK) is that I cannot find a watchmaker who will do any work on them anywhere !


Greg at Woodland Technical | Affordable Vintage Watches comes very highly recommend on a vintage Timex forum I frequent.


----------



## Bahnstormer (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Matlobi. I'll look him up


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex at times made trends, and at other times, followed them.

In the 1970s they jumped on the futuristic bandwagon (starship?) and came out with a line of LED watches. The difference between theirs and the ones put out by Hamilton/Pulsar, Bulova and others was cost, of course. Timex has always been the everyman's watch, and that is in no way a bad thing.

1979 LED. Works perfect, and is *bright*. Case and electronics look almost NOS. Band has not held up as well, and I may swap it for black leather. I'm also considering selling it, if anyone is interested.

(Ignore the specks on the lens, that's just dust.)


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I must admit that I no longer have any love for Timex. They refuse to upgrade from oressure casebacks, and the last 2 that I purchased have been defective in 1 form or another. I have liquidated all Timex from my collection.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I must admit that I no longer have any love for Timex. They refuse to upgrade from oressure casebacks, and the last 2 that I purchased have been defective in 1 form or another. I have liquidated all Timex from my collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm not meaning to throw fire here Captain (and it doesn't sound as if I'm going to change your mind) but I'm not sure I get it.

So I can see if you got a watch that was defective (no one wants that, including Timex) and how that would frustrate. I only have an Expedition Chrono right now but have owned several others with out any issues. Over time the indiglo feature wears out and (unless it has serious sentimental value) isn't worth fixing. And I guess I can see that you prefer screw backs but it seems you hinge a lot on that point. I have no problem with a pressure back. Is it rated for diving the way my Deep Blue or Kiger are? No. But nor do I ever have the need for their depth rating either, and if I ever did, I would wear those instead. I'm not looking for the one watch to rule them all! A pressure back is more than adequate for daily wear and most swimming. Push pull crowns........same thing. I'm sorry you had a few bad experiences with Timex although this thread should stand as witness that that seems to be the exception more than the rule. Maybe one day (when you're ready of course) you'll venture back. Maybe a super sweet online deal, or <gasp> that impulse clearance model you walk past at the mall. Who knows, you may find yourself impressed with their design and value once again. Stranger things have happened to many a WIS!!

Best regards, a Timex fan.

For reference, this is my only Timex (except for one of my grandfather's watches) at the moment.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

For what its worth I love the design of the Expedition Scout. As for my defects recently, I had a date that would not advance, and the other had hands fall off straight out of the box.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

I’ve never seen a watch whose hands fell off. That is a lemon and ought to be returned.

As for dates not advancing, I’ve seen that lots, at places like Target or Walmart where users are able to play with them before buying them. Not just Timex, but any watch of any brand on display like that.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I am in love with the Expedition Shock watches... the shape and the large numbers especially. I have two, but I could totally see me getting the whole set.


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Wearing today....the last windup July 1989


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

You even look like a thoughtful iconoclast.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's the weekend and it's time to play. 
Starting the weekend with a very affordable beast of a watch.

Timex Expedition Military Classic 49822


















Oh yes, it's beastly. Still going to rock it because it's light and comfortable. 
Fit and finish is excellent for such an affordable piece.









When positioned low on the wrist abut to my backhand and a little extention, the indiglo crown can be activated. 
That's cool, instant lume on demand.









Fun chunk of a timepiece for sure. It'll be in some cool adventures no doubt.









Have a great time this weekend everyone.






_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It feels good to just hold this watch.
And it's good enough that you need magnification to appreciate the metal work.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow...fantastic photos, BevoWatch! Makes me glad that I still have my T49820.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dan-LAX said:


> Wow...fantastic photos, BevoWatch! Makes me glad that I still have my T49820.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Any chance you'd like to trade dials?
You'd end up with one that looks like BG, I'd have the SB.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> Wow...fantastic photos, BevoWatch! Makes me glad that I still have my T49820.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Thanks Dan-Lax. I debated quite a while between black or stainless as they both look great. Congratulations on yours as well.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Why choose?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

On my regular eBay browsing I came across a listing for what was described as a "attractive vintage Times automatic". The listing pictures weren't the greatest, but I took a chance and placed my less than $10 bid and won.

It came in today, and it certainly is a looker. Popped the back off and the 8A58 ink stamp is clear as day. Virtually no lume paint loss on the hands and dial dots, and the same goes for scratching on the case and crystal. There is some corrosion, but not bad at all. It came as a head only, so I put it on a leather slip through strap I had laying around. I think it makes a good combo.

I'm very pleased with the purchase, and I think it'll make a fine mate for my 1959 100.


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

Found today at a Wally World clearance case for $30. Timex T49271. Shock resistant, WR 100m and Indiglo backlight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

That's a great watch. 
The shock resistance is up to ISO spec.

The hands have a lot of style & the second hand even has lume.
It looks good in pics, but it shows much better in person.

The lugs are aggressively curved & then drilled towards the bottom,
which makes it a comfortable case for wrists smaller than 7". 

Please post a pic if you re-strap it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

towne said:


> View attachment 7259794
> 
> 
> Why choose?


Do a dial swap and post pics!!!!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

bdball said:


> Found today at a Wally World clearance case for $30. Timex T49271. Shock resistant, WR 100m and Indiglo backlight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this but in white/cream. It's sort of hard to read as the hands are white as well. But it's a keeper, was given to me as an anniversary gift last year!


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

It lasted a whole day on it's original strap but now it's on a NATO and I think looks really good. I really like this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bdball, it looks "right".

This one (T49641 - Expedition Rugged Field Realtree) had a goofy camo water-proof leather strap that is super comfortably.
The Wal-Mart vibe was too much, so toned it down with a $0.99 black nato.

Here, quite literally, is a forrest watch:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

There is truly no love for this Timex.

Got it at a yard sale for $0.05.
Thought I got a bargain, but it turns out I paid money for a curse.

You couldn't see the dial because the crystal was so scratched.
So I put a used CR2016 in it and now it will not die.

Look at that stupid dial - who needs a small 1-12 inner ring & large 13-24 outer ring?
Does anyone ever use a rotating NEWS bezel??
It's all plastic, tics like a time bomb & weighs nothing.
The back is flat as Kiera Knightly - similarly, it has zero curve to the lugs.
And it's pretty old - the Indiglo has a separate button.

Doesn't matter what strap is on it, it always migrates to the far side of my wrist. I have to cock my elbow towards the sun like I'm smelling myself just to look the damn thing in the eye.

But, it digs ditches, goes through crawl spaces & attics, in the septic tank, works under cars, does the Tommie Smith, gets dust bunnies under the couch, spanks children, plays basketball, stops closing elevator doors, flies the bird, climbs mountains, spelunks, goes shopping, cuts-splits-stacks wood, takes long walks on short piers, etc.... aaarrgg.









I can not give it away.
I can not sell it.
I must fight it.


----------



## airadam (Dec 25, 2015)

Bought this recently because I wanted something with a slide-rule bezel. It's going to be my go-to for rough situations!
View attachment 7279362


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just playing around, put a vintage tropic strap on my perpetual calendar




























Goes well with the blue light










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Just FYI, as I saw it posted earlier in the thread. The Timex Scout Chronograph does NOT have a stainless steel case, it's brass. Other than that it is a fine looking watch:

Expedition® Scout Chrono | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

One more pick of my new Timex Field Shock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bought my first Timex just to see if it is any good. I like this green dial, but i really don't like plastic bezel and how light the watch is. I need to find a better strap then original and i think it will be a nice beater watch. One thing that drives mi crazy is how loud the ticking is. My god...
My other cheap watch for about the same money is Casio Tough Solar and i hate to say it, i like it more.

View attachment 7295690


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Do the Waterbury tick as loud as typical Timex?


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Do the Waterbury tick as loud as typical Timex?


The chronograph models don't have a running second hand. Don't know about the sound on the others.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Do the Waterbury tick as loud as typical Timex?


Waterbury all have stainless cases & mineral glass crystals.

I have 2 Timex with exactly the same movement.
One has a resin case with acrylic crystal. T41301
One has a Stainless Steel case with mineral glass crystal. T44642

Here they are.








The sound of the tick is audible at about 2x's the distance from the plastic vs the metal.

For example: Hold the plastic one at arms length then move the SS one towards you until you can hear both of them about the same. The SS will be about where your elbow is.

And the nature of the tick is different. The plastic makes a long "POCK" sound. The metal one is a much silkier "Dink".

My guess? there's still going to be a distinct Timex Tick with a Waterbury since their movements are not unique. 
But it will be about as quiet as a Timex tick can be.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

I for like the weekender alot. Don't have one but really like the indigo ft and clean look.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

bdball said:


> It lasted a whole day on it's original strap but now it's on a NATO and I think looks really good. I really like this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Hadley Roma MS854 oil-tan distressed leather (grey). I thought the strap was too thick for the watch, but it works. It looks better on the wrist than on the dresser.


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

My Timex Waterbury was so loud I had to sell it. Noticeably louder then my Weekenders and Expedition Shock. Shame because I liked the look.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Timex must believe that people want that lickin' tickin' given that every other company can sell watches at the same price that are way quiter.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I have one just like it, keeps the best time of any of my Timex's. The band, is it blue or gray with black?


----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey guys I saw a classic timex on the following thread : (I quoted the pic of it on the last post asking for the model) https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/looking-breguet-style-watch-911373.html

Does anybody know something about this model,how can I find more info? It's such a nice classic watch.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

KennywoodsOpen said:


> View attachment 6944137
> View attachment 6944145


Turns out, it's the new Weekender Fairfield... Timex's minimalist $56 Daniel Wellington piece. Don't know how this got posted here on WUS a month ago; it just formally debuted here in the US, five days ago on March 1st.

http://www.timex.com/watches/weekender-fairfield-tw2p91300


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _It's the weekend and it's time to play.
> Starting the weekend with a very affordable beast of a watch.
> 
> Timex Expedition Military Classic 49822
> ...





cayabo said:


> View attachment 7251930
> 
> It feels good to just hold this watch.
> And it's good enough that you need magnification to appreciate the metal work.





towne said:


> View attachment 7259794
> 
> 
> Why choose?


Thanks guys! Now I have to hunt down another impossible Timex... Maybe there's someone out there looking to sell or willing to drop ship from India... Beautiful watches guys. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sehctaw (Jul 23, 2011)

Seele said:


> View attachment 7060985


Did you find bezels for them, Seele?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one today - Cheers p


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Wednesday evening everyone.

Just a quick switch to something comfortable this evening as I check the property. 
It's seasonably warm with the temp nearing the 50's but I know it's just a matter of days before we're back buried in snow again, guaranteed.
So anyway, I'm sporting my biggest timepiece to date. I had a moment of weakness ordering this watch knowing it has a ~52mm L2L!
But **** it, it has that cool factor to it. It's affordable to boot as well.

The Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822

The fit and finish of this robust watch is really impressive.




































It's a fun timepiece and that's all that matters.
Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Love the classic Timex reissue...
Now on a classic fossil strap...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This green one is, IMO, the best looking Bullseye they made. Tough to find those at a reasonable price. I had the black one that I bought for $30 at my local Wal-Mart two years ago. I should have kept it. 



BevoWatch said:


> _Good Wednesday evening everyone.
> 
> Just a quick switch to something comfortable this evening as I check the property.
> It's seasonably warm with the temp nearing the 50's but I know it's just a matter of days before we're back buried in snow again, guaranteed.
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rocat said:


> This green one is, IMO, the best looking Bullseye they made. Tough to find those at a reasonable price. I had the black one that I bought for $30 at my local Wal-Mart two years ago. I should have kept it.


$30 is a heck of a deal! I paid $85 shipped for the mine. It's worth it still imo and a keeper for me.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Do the Waterbury tick as loud as typical Timex?


towne is partially correct. The chronographs don't tick loudly, but the non-chronographs do. 


towne said:


> The chronograph models don't have a running second hand. Don't know about the sound on the others.


Some of the newer or special chronograph models have a third subdial that acts as a running seconds hand. They still don't have the loud tick though. Very nice for Timex watches IMHO.

The only flaw with the chronographs is that the sweeping chronograph hand has play. This seems to be consistent with all the Waterbury chronographs from what I've been able to find, which is very little. If anyone is aware of a fix for this, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm considering having my local watchmaker look into it. If he finds anything, I'll share. I'm guessing it's something that can't be corrected though.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Just picked up this beauty on sale $20 expedition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Late entry here but I had the T49822 with a zulu strap this afternoon. 
This affordable monstrosity of a timepiece will be worn around for the weekend.



























Have a fun-filled weekend everyone.






_


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been enjoying your shots as I have been hunting down a T49822 for myself. I was able to work out a deal with a fellow WUS member, and I should have my own brand new T49822 by the end of the month! I look forward to sharing some shots of my own at that time. Woohoo! 

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Late entry here but I had the T49822 with a zulu strap this afternoon.
> This affordable monstrosity of a timepiece will be worn around for the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


My last post was obviously directed toward you, but I messed up my response in Tapatalk. I just wanted to make sure you see my message. Have a great weekend all!

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> I've been enjoying your shots as I have been hunting down a T49822 for myself. I was able to work out a deal with a fellow WUS member, and I should have my own brand new T49822 by the end of the month! I look forward to sharing some shots of my own at that time. Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another Timex weekend. This one usually stays in the car as a spare watch. I mean you never know right?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_So as I posted last night, this affordable watch would start the weekend. It's time for a skiing expedition, Timex style.
Ok, not really an epic expedition but just a short drive up the mountains for some local area skiing.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
Zulu strap.









Up even higher.


















Did a couple of black runs but it wasn't great. Snow was hard and I almost had a complete yard sale, still lots of fun.


















Well, I'm really liking this big affordable watch. Besides if my skis ever break I could use the damn thing as a sled.
The Zulu strap was perfect for it today, comfortable to wear all day. Adjustment for layering was great. Awesome Timex kinda day.

I might go back up again tomorrow as the forecast is some snow this evening. That should soften the snow a bit.
If not, a nice local creek along the way might need some exploring.









Hope you guys are enjoying the weekend as well with your timepiece.
Cheers.







​_


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice pictures bevo. That watch is a stunner out in the open.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Nice pictures bevo. That watch is a stunner out in the open.


_Thanks Rocat. It was awesome today. First time I had it out for skiing and it was a great wear. Big and easy to read and it's comfortable as well. 
It's been my Citizen Eco-drive diver the last couple of seasons for such outing but a change is nice every now and then. 






_


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

T49852 as I head out the door. I took off the resin strap years ago. I use this watch as my bedside alarm clock and it works great.


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday for $30 (T49909), was on clearance, still had the tab to keep it from running. I really liked the color of the dial








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Rocat said:


> T49852 as I head out the door. I took off the resin strap years ago. I use this watch as my bedside alarm clock and it works great.
> 
> View attachment 7418730


How is the vibration for waking you up if on wrist? Will it keep going until you shut off alarm or does it have an auto shut off after X amount of time?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_How's the weekend treating everyone? Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend.
Here is a follow up with my big affordable watch I've been sporting this weekend.

I was really hoping to go skiing again today but the forecast didn't pan out. 
It was just a dusting of snow last night and it's been warm today. Sunny day skiing is great but not when it's warm.
With no need to drive to the mountains, plan B came to play.

Pipe dream. No skiing for me today.









Plan B then with.......

*The Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*
I've always wanted to explore this creek on the way to the ski area but we're always in a rush 
to get to there or getting home too late. Yesterday knowing that skiing might me a bust, I made a concerted effort to explore this creek just in case.
Exploring meant fly fishing it. It's a very shallow creek but it looks fishy from what I saw yesterday.









So around noon today I hit the creek. Hey, it's the weekend.:-d









With a handful of hand tied flies I spent many hours tying over the winter, it's time to put it to work. 
A streamer pattern this time of the year has always been a fish getter for me.









It didn't take long. I'm telling you, this affordable Timex put my affordable and very fishy Wenger Terragraph
on notice. It certainly started with a bang!









The rest of the fly fishing images today with this fishy watch.









After a couple of nice catch, I've totally forgotten about skiing. 
It's hard to beat seeing a big streamer in shallow clear water gets a chase from a wild German brown.


















100m water resist, so why not? It's a tool watch, not a safe queen. 
A few dunking isn't going to hurt it, at least it shouldn't.



























All fish were released. Bye, bye.









So yeah, this watch will be a keeper for sure.









Didn't even lose a single fly. 









Hope you guys are having a great time as well this weekend.
Cheers.








There is certainly plenty of love for a Timex now!
Please carry on....​_


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Superb pictures bevo, truly superb.

I haven't been fly fishing in years. You are way above my skill level if you are hand tying flies. |>



BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> Plan B then with.......
> 
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Superb pictures bevo, truly superb.
> 
> I haven't been fly fishing in years. You are way above my skill level if you are hand tying flies. |>


_Thanks Rocat, very kind of you to say. I've been tying flies for 25+ years and still learning. I try to cover all bases.








































































Well, anyway I'm sure we'll seeing the T49822 in many more fishing adventures. 

















Love the watch. The Zulu strap compliments it well imo. 
b-)​_


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

i like and use to wear timex but it doesn't like me as it never last no me. Not as a beater but maybe i should have known that to begin with


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow.



BevoWatch said:


> _Thanks Rocat, very kind of you to say. I've been tying flies for 25+ years and still learning. I try to cover all bases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent and beautiful work!! Mind if I ask......what kind of fish go for the hedgehogs?!?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

justadad said:


> Excellent and beautiful work!! Mind if I ask......what kind of fish go for the hedgehogs?!?


_Lol! More like this really.....a Mickey.


















This fella likes it....









and this one as well......

















b-)​_


----------



## knafel1983 (Oct 30, 2015)

Timex made some cool manual wind stuff in the 60's and 70's. They remind me of the watches my Grandpa wore. I respect a Timex more than a lot of brands.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Black Max - Cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

If this is an Intelligent Quartz, what are all my other Timex?

(My new TW2P60800 on DiModell water-proof strap)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

knafel1983 said:


> Timex made some cool manual wind stuff in the 60's and 70's. They remind me of the watches my Grandpa wore. I respect a Timex more than a lot of brands.


Your Grandpa is probably one cool unpretentious mofo. I'm cool with that. :-!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

cayabo said:


> If this is an Intelligent Quartz, what are all my other Timex?


Must be this kind.....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One more for today...............Cheers p


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Your Grandpa is probably one cool unpretentious mofo. I'm cool with that. :-!


With all due respect......would that be gra-mo-fo?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> One more for today...............Cheers p


Nice one. The bezels are usually missing on those.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Ever had a defective Timex? I have several Timex's and I like them very much. I recently saw an Expedition with a brown dial that looked really cool and a little different. So, I ordered it. It came today and the first thing I noticed was that there was no little plastic "keeper" under the crown. So, I proceeded to set it, but the date function would not set. The wheel would not turn. Then, I noticed that the indiglo light function did not work. I can and will send it back with no problem, but it is a hassle to do so. This is the first Timex that I have ever had a problem with.
cottontop


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's my w.a.g.:

I have a newer Ø44mm Timex that the date-adjust is broken.
When putting the stem back in, it doesn't feel right.
With the movement out of the case I can get the date-adjust to work if I hold everything just right.
But I think the movement is very sensitive to the insertion angle of the stem - i.e. if the dial isn't perfectly aligned with the case when the stem is installed some gear/mechanism gets ruined.
Somehow the longer the stem is the more prone the watch is to damage.

I've seen 3 different models of "new" Timex for sale where the date-advance is broken.
All 3 were "big" watches, not easy-reader size or smaller.

I would guess that the watch you got was Ø39mm or greater?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

cottontop said:


> Ever had a defective Timex? I have several Timex's and I like them very much. I recently saw an Expedition with a brown dial that looked really cool and a little different. So, I ordered it. It came today and the first thing I noticed was that there was no little plastic "keeper" under the crown. So, I proceeded to set it, but the date function would not set. The wheel would not turn. Then, I noticed that the indiglo light function did not work. I can and will send it back with no problem, but it is a hassle to do so. This is the first Timex that I have ever had a problem with.
> cottontop


I got one less then a year ago and the indiglo sometimes sticks or goes on and off intermittently. More of a crown issue. 
It is still under warranty but I still have to pay shipping to send it to them. 
It is still a nice watch and aside from this I never had any issues with timex.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Here's my w.a.g.:
> 
> I have a newer Ø44mm Timex that the date-adjust is broken.
> When putting the stem back in, it doesn't feel right.
> ...


You are correct. It is 42 mm. This is the first Timex I have had that was defective. I guess I will have to pay to ship it back, but I will as I really like the watch.
cottontop


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The only good thing about this "problem" is that new watches either have it or not. 
The problem doesn't seem to happen a year or 2 later. 
So, if you can get the watch you like and it is running properly, you can expect a normal Timex lifespan.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Today's...............cheers p


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

I've heard the 2-6-10 tricompax chronograph movements can have slop in the chronograph hand. And that's after many months of ownership, not an initial quality issue. I love these guys:










but it has deterred me from buying one unless I come across an example for under $30 or so.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Shockwave said:


> I got one less then a year ago and the indiglo sometimes sticks or goes on and off intermittently. More of a crown issue.
> It is still under warranty but I still have to pay shipping to send it to them.
> It is still a nice watch and aside from this I never had any issues with timex.


Some watches have a night mode that is activated by holding the Indiglo on for 3-4 seconds. For 8-12 hours after (can't recall exactly) activating Indiglo causes it to stay lit for 4-5 seconds by pressing it momentarily. That may be what you're experiencing.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tri-Compax or Compax? - Compax - Watch Wiki: The Best Watches and Watch Brands


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

My T20041 with Eulit Perlon Strap


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

In the box - Cheers p..................


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Rocco said:


> I've heard the 2-6-10 tricompax chronograph movements can have slop in the chronograph hand. And that's after many months of ownership, not an initial quality issue. I love these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own two of these. One in black and one is "stainless". (In quotes because it is still plated brass, although nicely plated). I have had both for 4ish months and absolutely no issues with the movement. I'll be listing the black on eBay soon (turns out I love black watches but I don't think they look great on my wrist). True chrono with second hand in subdial 6:00. Dual stage indiglo as was mentioned a few post back. And an odd date set. This might be what some are seeing as a date set issue. To set the date: pull crown out to first position (the usual) but turning it does not quick set the date, you should see the hour hand (hour hand only) rotating in a "jump hour" manner. As the hour hand passes 12:00 the date wheel will flip. This is an easy way to set to a new time zone as well if you're moving forward in time (PITA if you're moving back)!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Shockwave,

I'm sorry for the delayed response. I only use the tone for a bedside alarm. However the the vibe function is very good. I would assume it would determine how soundly one sleeps as to whether or not it would wake you. Others that have written about it state it does wake them. But they must sleep light. I on the other hand need a Bugler to wake me. And the Timex does the job.








Shockwave said:


> How is the vibration for waking you up if on wrist? Will it keep going until you shut off alarm or does it have an auto shut off after X amount of time?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Timex T5K584 for the day.


----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)

I am not the biggest Timex fan, but I loves these Timex. I just need help on deciding which one to buy. The Gold is $80 and blue is $100.









or


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I am not the biggest Timex fan, but I loves these Timex. I just need help on deciding which one to buy. The Gold is $80 and blue is $100.
> 
> View attachment 7476106
> 
> ...


Blue, i like blue dials and the silver case, and I'm not very fond of gold cases

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another vintage coming out of its box..............Cheers p


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love this:


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Picked up this Expedition at a local store for $46, nice new work beater


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great day!! Cheers p


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I am not the biggest Timex fan, but I loves these Timex. I just need help on deciding which one to buy. The Gold is $80 and blue is $100.
> 
> View attachment 7476106
> 
> ...


Blue.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Speaking of blue... Not bad for under $13. Local find. New battery and an old nato, and she's running like a champ. Loving me some Timex lately.









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosnyde (Mar 19, 2016)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I am not the biggest Timex fan, but I loves these Timex. I just need help on deciding which one to buy. The Gold is $80 and blue is $100.
> 
> View attachment 7476106
> 
> ...


I like the blue one too!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I have to agree with everyone else, blue. Plus, the gold will likely wear away quickly and unevenly. Good luck deciding though. Both are sharp looking watches. I'll be posting my new Waterbury up here tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't wait to get it. 

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome find. Really looks good!



theretroshave said:


> Speaking of blue... Not bad for under $13. Local find. New battery and an old nato, and she's running like a champ. Loving me some Timex lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought a Timex Waterbury because I wanted a Shinola Runwell without paying for the real thing and I wore it maybe 4-5x before the deafeningly loud movement and unaligned second hand retired it forever. The Indigo function also stopped working after about 3 months. And this was supposed to be the "nice" Timex.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

How is this for love ? Added 4 in two weeks to my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Blue - Cheers p


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Blue - Cheers p


Now you're just showing off... Which is fine. I'm personally really digging your old watches. How many Timex in your collection? How many vintage Timex?

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

theretroshave said:


> Now you're just showing off... Which is fine. I'm personally really digging your old watches. How many Timex in your collection? How many vintage Timex?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks ...................they start like this.................Cheers p


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks ...................they start like this.................Cheers p


Wow! Impressive.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

This just in! My new Timex x Red Wing Waterbury Chronograph limited release.









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## T0dd7illa (Mar 11, 2016)

Buddy at work gave me this today. Said it's from the 50's but I really don't know.
Managed to get a couple macros of a couple numbers under the crystal.


----------



## T0dd7illa (Mar 11, 2016)

These are steadier shots...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Has barely been off the wrist for the last month. Not sure if that is because my entire watch collection was seized at the Madrid airport or because I just love it so much:









I took it off of the stainless bracelet because it just looks better on leather I think.









Great lume:









And Indiglo!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

T0dd7illa said:


> These are steadier shots...
> View attachment 7520562
> View attachment 7520570


Model 16551 #25 manual mov't (24 with date) - "1973" - Cheers p |>


----------



## T0dd7illa (Mar 11, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> #25 mov't - 1973 - Cheers p |>


Thank you sir!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My mini Timex collection 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Some Indiglo and lume shots for my Waterbury chronograph. The Indiglo is a nice blue, and not too bright, which I really like. What really blew me away though, is the lume on the hands. I've never had a Timex with decent lume, but I was able to see these hands nearly 7 hours after I turned out the lights. 

















Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great day! - Cheers p


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Love my '58 Viscount. It's become my favorite of my Timex's and gets the most wear. Currently have it on a Clockwork Synergy perlon.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I got this one today. I was looking for a modern look alike to my vintage Raketa powered had wind Sekonda.

Only issue I have is the hour hand is off. May exchange?

UPDATE. Exchanged no problems.










Sent via Derek on Tapatalk.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just put a mesh on my '79 vintage timex: Should have had this idea earlier! Suits perfectly in my opinion! b-)


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> This just in! My new Timex x Red Wing Waterbury Chronograph limited release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this watch type...how much did you pay for it...? because in my country it is about 150 euro...!!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

marathonna said:


> love this watch type...how much did you pay for it...? because in my country it is about 150 euro...!!


Sounds about right... I paid about $150 USD, including shipping from UK. End.com is the site you need to visit, though they're currently sold out, and I don't know if they'll be getting more. There is a very similar version that I think may be more available, tw2p84100. I hope you're able to get one that pleases you!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

It should be under warranty return it. Give TIMEX a chance to make things good for you.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Although none come with the fantastic Red Wing strap, all purchases on Timex are currently 20% off with coupon code LUCKY20.

Waterbury Collection | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

James Haury said:


> It should be under warranty return it. Give TIMEX a chance to make things good for you.


Updated post. Exchanged no issues. Great watch for not a lot of dough.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Love my '58 Viscount. It's become my favorite of my Timex's and gets the most wear. Currently have it on a Clockwork Synergy perlon.


I love this watch! Great find!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

'71 Electric for today. Have a great weekend all!









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Saw a couple of new chrono at target last time I was browsing. I was pretty impressed


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Today my reissue on a New Chocolate Nato...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

I am looking for a new reissue...


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought a Timex scout for when I am in Maine chopping wood, riding an ATV, shooting a shotgun, etc. I removed the seconds hand as I hate the jerky movement. The watch runs great, no jerky hand and, at $35, I do not have to worry about a tree branch scraping the crystal while I am riding the ATV or the shock absorption system going into fits while swinging an 8 pound maul. Once back in the house for the evening I can wear an automatic.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

walt hamm said:


> I bought a Timex scout for when I am in Maine chopping wood, riding an ATV, shooting a shotgun, etc. I removed the seconds hand as I hate the jerky movement. The watch runs great, no jerky hand and, at $35, I do not have to worry about a tree branch scraping the crystal while I am riding the ATV or the shock absorption system going into fits while swinging an 8 pound maul. Once back in the house for the evening I can wear an automatic.


Does it run quieter with the second hand removed?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Does it run quieter with the second hand removed?


The second hand post still clicks, its just missing its arm - I would think that you would still hear it click.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I put a *Hadley-Roma* mesh bracelet on my *TIMEX *_Weekender_...










...and I wear it quite a bit. I just love the way they look together.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't worn this one in a while.

1970 Electric (M41 movement) and apparently a loose stich on the band. Oops.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought this Timex on Ebay yesterday for $35.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

for today...


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Still love them.....I wore this one today......


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

My Weekender has been getting a lot of wrist time lately. It currently sits on a cheap black leather band with white stitching.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering if someone can tell me if there is a significant quality difference between a Timex World Time and the discontinued TX World Time line? I like the TX dial slightly better (colors & texture), but it costs $130-$140, while the Timex is $70-$75. I've never seen a date window at 2:30, but I like the subdued pushers better on the Timex. Opinions?
*
Timex **Intelligent Quartz T2N943 World Time . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . TX T3C473 World Time Airport Lounge*


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was wondering if someone can tell me if there is a significant quality difference between a Timex World Time and the discontinued TX World Time line? I like the TX dial slightly better (colors & texture), but it costs $130-$140, while the Timex is $70-$75. I've never seen a date window at 2:30, but I like the subdued pushers better on the Timex. Opinions?


I haven't handled a TX, so I can't attest to the quality, but functionally I know they are identical.

I have owned the flyback chronograph from Timex's IQ line, and the quality I'd say was above their regular offerings. The cases for example, are stainless rather than the Timex traditional plated brass, and in the one I had, each hand was controlled by it's own motor.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was wondering if someone can tell me if there is a significant quality difference between a Timex World Time and the discontinued TX World Time line? I like the TX dial slightly better (colors & texture), but it costs $130-$140, while the Timex is $70-$75. I've never seen a date window at 2:30, but I like the subdued pushers better on the Timex. Opinions?
> *
> Timex **Intelligent Quartz T2N943 World Time . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . TX T3C473 World Time Airport Lounge*


I don't know if you saw these, but the T2N610 could be another option for you. I hope this doesn't make your decision more difficult. Image links to product page. Good luck deciding! Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

This just showed up at my door.....and 3 days early!! So far, I'm really impressed with how Timex is stepping up their game....I just wish they would start using screw on backs.....


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Derek411 said:


> I got this one today. I was looking for a modern look alike to my vintage Raketa powered had wind Sekonda.
> 
> Only issue I have is the hour hand is off. May exchange?
> 
> ...


Another Derek here, and I have the same Easy Reader. I put mine on a Hirsch Duke strap, it looks wonderful (although the strap cost more than the watch did!)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> This just showed up at my door.....and 3 days early!! So far, I'm really impressed with how Timex is stepping up their game....I just wish they would start using screw on backs.....


Why?

If your answer is "personal preference", that's ok. If not, pressure fit/snap back cases can be just as secure and water tight as a screw on.

Heck, I have a Tissot Seastar chronograph (Lemania 1281) that is rated for 200M that uses a snap on case back.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Hard to change a battery on a new Timex without putting a scratch on the back. 
Easy with a screw on...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Hard to change a battery on a new Timex without putting a scratch on the back.
> Easy with a screw on...


Reasonable concern, and the main reason I use a sturdy plastic case opener, or cover the blade of my case knife with tape.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Why?
> 
> If your answer is "personal preference", that's ok. If not, pressure fit/snap back cases can be just as secure and water tight as a screw on.
> 
> Heck, I have a Tissot Seastar chronograph (Lemania 1281) that is rated for 200M that uses a snap on case back.





cayabo said:


> Hard to change a battery on a new Timex without putting a scratch on the back.
> Easy with a screw on...


This....it's just so much easier to grab a ball and unscrew it.....

Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday, I was sporting my Timex 26150 from my birth year. I've only had it for a week and it has quickly entered my rotation, taking the spot of my Waterbury, oddly enough.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Oops, double post. Some people hate the loud tick of a Timex but I love it because it just reminds me of their old tag line.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> This....it's just so much easier to grab a ball and unscrew it.....
> 
> Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


I don't even know where to begin with that statement!! Do I start with the "grab a ball" part and then move on to the "unscrew it"?!? Or work my way in reverse (the reach around, if you will)?!? So many options!!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I own 2 and think Timex makes some very cool watches!


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

Wearing a Timex Diver this evening as I work on a painting project:


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Timex!?! That's what started this whole love affair! 

I was but a young lad, with allowance money in my pocket and a mind to put it to good use, but, what to buy? Then, one day, a gold casement sparkled out, shining to me, beckoning me near to the rotating plastic carousel at the end of the counter, of the newly opened "London Drugs" store in our small Canadian town. What was this work of magic? This machination didn't even have a dial! A grey screen, instead, like I'd seen on a calculator....and upon it floated dark gray hands, the second hand appearing, only to vanish, then return again. The illusion was entrancing....

I added up my meager dollars, but I was well short of the mark, but my heart was set. The future had arrived, and I would be the one to own it!

Week after week, then month by month, I saved, more miserly than old unconverted Scrooge himself! I denied myself gum, hockey cards, marbles, and not even my best friend could borrow a single thin dime. 

I was eager now for a boring shopping trip, the longer the list, the better! Wading through toiletries and cosmetics was more than worth it, for a chance to stand at the counter, at the slowly spinning alter of my dreams....

"That line over there is shorter, son, come on, we don't need to be standing here forever..." I begrudgingly would move. No one understood. I could stand there forever, wishing that a dozen or a hundred more people stood in front of us, just to give me more time with time itself.

Eventually, the day came. I plunked down my Great White North bills and coins proudly, but now could barely wait to get out of the store. No Christmas gift in all of my short years of living could compare to the reverential unwrapping of my prize...

Owned it and wore it until it eventually died, but, yup, it was called the Timex Illusion, and it is the watch that started my love of watches and for me, there is always love for the brand that first stole my heart!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

morewatchesthanmoney said:


> Timex!?! That's what started this whole love affair!...


Nice story. Your writing reminds me of "A Christmas Story." You'll shoot your eye out, kid!" Thanks for sharing! I enjoyed the read.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

morewatchesthanmoney said:


> Timex!?! That's what started this whole love affair!
> 
> I was but a young lad, with allowance money in my pocket and a mind to put it to good use, but, what to buy? Then, one day, a gold casement sparkled out, shining to me, beckoning me near to the rotating plastic carousel at the end of the counter, of the newly opened "London Drugs" store in our small Canadian town. What was this work of magic? This machination didn't even have a dial! A grey screen, instead, like I'd seen on a calculator....and upon it floated dark gray hands, the second hand appearing, only to vanish, then return again. The illusion was entrancing....
> 
> ...


Bravo sir! That was a good short read, enjoyed it. Thanks for this wonderful contribution, please keep this up. Welcome!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_No love for Timex? Nah, you can't be serious.

I've been wearing this lately and it's just as awesome as it's green brother.

Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820



























Dig em both on Zulu. Pretty sure it will be adventure bound as well.









See, there's plenty of love for Timex.
b-)​_


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

There has not been a price change, but these are available again for anyone looking to snag one. Todd Snyder has them in the US for $158 shipped, while End.com still has them for about $147 shipped from UK to US. Not sure about the shipping costs to other locations. Have a great day all!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> View attachment 7689146
> 
> 
> There has not been a price change, but these are available again for anyone looking to snag one. Todd Snyder has them in the US for $158 shipped, while End.com still has them for about $147 shipped from UK to US. Not sure about the shipping costs to other locations. Have a great day all!


Lovely looking Timex. $89 on Ebay (USA) with free shipping .......... Timex TW2P84100 Men&apos;s Indiglo Waterbury Brown Leather Band Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> View attachment 7689146
> 
> 
> There has not been a price change, but these are available again for anyone looking to snag one. Todd Snyder has them in the US for $158 shipped, while End.com still has them for about $147 shipped from UK to US. Not sure about the shipping costs to other locations. Have a great day all!


I like the Todd Snyder leather bands, but it seems like it woud be easier to pick up a new one for <$100 and then choose a nice leather band in ones favorite color.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Lovely looking Timex. $89 on Ebay (USA) with free shipping .......... Timex TW2P84100 Men&apos;s Indiglo Waterbury Brown Leather Band Chronograph Watch | eBay





tmann said:


> I like the Todd Snyder leather bands, but it seems like it woud be easier to pick up a new one for <$100 and then choose a nice leather band in ones favorite color.


The ones on Todd Snyder, and End are a limited edition collaboration that was originally only planned for Japanese domestic market. The dial color configuration is only available on this version, and the big deal is that the band is made in collaboration with Red Wing Shoes leather. Sorry I didn't clarify that earlier. These have been selling very quickly when available, so I wanted to share quickly.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> The ones on Todd Snyder, and End are a limited edition collaboration that was originally only planned for Japanese domestic market. The dial color configuration is only available on this version, and the big deal is that the band is made in collaboration with Red Wing Shoes leather. Sorry I didn't clarify that earlier. These have been selling very quickly when available, so I wanted to share quickly.


Ahh. Got it. So is that watch dial design something unique to the Todd Snyder watches? I like the domed crystal; very classy.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> The ones on Todd Snyder, and End are a limited edition collaboration that was originally only planned for Japanese domestic market. The dial color configuration is only available on this version, and the big deal is that the band is made in collaboration with Red Wing Shoes leather. Sorry I didn't clarify that earlier. These have been selling very quickly when available, so I wanted to share quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


What's different on the dial?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

tmann said:


> Ahh. Got it. So is that watch dial design something unique to the Todd Snyder watches? I like the domed crystal; very classy.


The domed crystal is standard to many Waterbury watches, namely the ones that have the same pilot style.


Ticonderoga said:


> What's different on the dial?


The differences I've noticed are that the hour and minute hands are all chrome without paint, and the indices are filled in with the antique yellow paint on a black dial, where the $89 one on ebay has orange paint at 12, 3, 6, and 9 o'clock on a blue dial.

Of note, the 6 o'clock subdial is the seconds hand, so this watch tics quietly.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdball (Dec 21, 2015)

My latest Wal-Mart clearance section pickup for $25. Of course I switched the band to a NATO that I already had and fits it perfectly.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I love the chrono movement Timex is employing across a lot of their lines.

Center chrono seconds, 1/20 register and a minute collector that can be found new for under $50? Outstanding!

This was a gift from my wife, and i put it on a distressed soft leather strap. It is now easily one of the most comfortable watches I own.


----------



## chrisso (Jul 17, 2014)

I've had a couple of Weekenders - good, solid watches.


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

Most accurate quartz watch I own, watching also the cheapest. Very loud watch lol








Really neat Timex packed with features. Chronograph, Alarm, tachymeter and indiglo. One of my favorite watches unfortunately the glass broke


----------



## tmann (Aug 14, 2015)

matlobi said:


> I love the chrono movement Timex is employing across a lot of their lines.
> 
> Center chrono seconds, 1/20 register and a minute collector that can be found new for under $50? Outstanding!
> 
> This was a gift from my wife, and i put it on a distressed soft leather strap. It is now easily one of the most comfortable watches I own.


I have two watches on "order": an Orient Ray and a Casio EF503 chrono. But I still need (want) to get one of the Timex chronos. The Weekender, Expedition and Waterbury models all have classy designs and are pretty good values at their respective prices.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

realRyan said:


> Really neat Timex packed with features. Chronograph, Alarm, tachymeter and indiglo. One of my favorite watches unfortunately the glass broke
> View attachment 7706034
> View attachment 7706050


I also have one of these. Great watch, but most of the black wore off of the bezel, and I broke the piezo while replacing the battery. I did put it on a metal band, which IIRC, is how I found WUS in the first place. Someone had posted about having found a black Timex metal band that fit perfectly, and it did. My crystal is scratched to hell, but the watch is a tank. If you end up getting a crystal, please post a link. If/when I replace mine, I'll do the same. Anyone here ever replaced a piezo alarm disc? I'd love to make mine whole again.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Timex Expedition. Love the fit of the leather band. The best fit in my collection.


----------



## minky (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's my expedition! My first watch was a Timex with Indiglo, the word "Indiglo" just seemed like the coolest idea ever (indigo + glow! GENIUS). I think I was 10. I loved that watch and wore it till the rubber strap came off.
Finally, now, here I am with my second Timex! About time (sorry pun).
Husband hates it, but what does he know! It's absolutely perfect. Waterproof, date-day, wakes me up in the mornings, can time stuff, light enough to wear 24/7. And that Indiglo--still just as cool as I remember, if not COOLER! Seriously, when did the numbers alone light up?

I'm just as excited about this $20 watch as I was with my most pricey watch, haha.


----------



## NotAnAddict (Mar 18, 2016)

I got a Timex *years* ago and it recently gave out. Granted, I absolutely hated the thing - it ticked so loudly I couldn't sleep with it when it wasn't in my watch box. I'm much more comfortable with Seiko/Citizen and the more "inexpensive" watches. Unfortunately, a Seiko I got recently has been my gateway drug to the more expensive watches (being that when I take it off and put on my old Rolex I can feel and see the difference) so I'm looking around $300-$500 now. Still, the Timex was the only watch I'd wear to bed and it got daily use for a good 5 years before being put on "reserve" (AKA "the soon to have the battery die and be discarded" pile). Now I'm just waiting for an old Rado to get back from repairs...


----------



## NotAnAddict (Mar 18, 2016)

minky said:


> Here's my expedition! My first watch was a Timex with Indiglo, the word "Indiglo" just seemed like the coolest idea ever (indigo + glow! GENIUS). I think I was 10. I loved that watch and wore it till the rubber strap came off.
> Finally, now, here I am with my second Timex! About time (sorry pun).
> Husband hates it, but what does he know! It's absolutely perfect. Waterproof, date-day, wakes me up in the mornings, can time stuff, light enough to wear 24/7. And that Indiglo--still just as cool as I remember, if not COOLER! Seriously, when did the numbers alone light up?
> 
> I'm just as excited about this $20 watch as I was with my most pricey watch, haha.


Aha. I was 12 when I bought my first Timex in a Walmart. It lasted about 3 months before I replaced it with a new watch...
And here I am, 8 years later, with more watches than I will *ever* wear. My girlfriend wonders why I have all these watches (and why I _always_ bring at least 4 back when I go to the United States) and my answer is, most times, "I like them."

I counted 14 that work - 4 Automatics that have stopped and 10 Quartz that (somehow) still operate.
And as for the broken ones... too many.

I imagine your husband is like myself to where (if he uses watches) he'll use an Analogue. There's just something so 1990's about _any_ digital watch - I'd quite happily see them return to the decade from whence they came.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _No love for Timex? Nah, you can't be serious.
> 
> I've been wearing this lately and it's just as awesome as it's green brother.
> 
> ...


Finally tracked down the green Military on fleabay, probably paid over the odds but could not find it anywhere, I assume it is discontinued?
One of those watches where the pictures can never do it justice, stock images are terrible. Gonna be awesome on the wrist.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm happy with my Timex's. This one is the "Weekender" Chronograph. Came with a blue leather NATO, but I bought a nice blue leather buckle style for it. 
For those in the US, check your local "Wallyworld". I see a few of the 40-50 dollar Timex's have been placed on clearance and marked down to $25 USD.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

It took me a while to set the world time, after changing the $5 battery today. But worth the hassle. Now it shows the time properly at all major cities, even the daylight savings of each city considered.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Got my first Timex in the mail yesterday.I think it is pretty awesome!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


> It took me a while to set the world time, after changing the $5 battery today. But worth the hassle. Now it shows the time properly at all major cities, even the daylight savings of each city considered.


Love the Indiglo!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wearing my old Timex Expedition Chronograph for the evening. I just scored a couple used ones for parts. Hopefully one of them has a good piezo, so I can start using the alarm again. Also considering a body swap. The bare steel bezel looks cool, but I kind of miss the all black.









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally got my hands on a Timex T49822, which I acquired with the help of fellow WUS member sunny27, in India. I promptly put the watch on my olive green nato, and proceeded to eyeball it all weekend, knowing I wouldn't wear it till Monday. Thank you for your help, sunny27! 

































Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I like timex watches but I can't stand to hear the ticking of the seconds hand.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

phreeze2k1 said:


> I like timex watches but I can't stand to hear the ticking of the seconds hand.


The case on this watch is so thick that I can't hear it ticking unless it's within about a foot of my ear. Also, any Timex chronograph that doesn't have a central seconds hand shouldn't make enough noise to bother anyone. At least that's been my experience.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> The case on this watch is so thick that I can't hear it ticking unless it's within about a foot of my ear. Also, any Timex chronograph that doesn't have a central seconds hand shouldn't make enough noise to bother anyone. At least that's been my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


_I was going to say the same thing. Mine is very quiet too. I have to literally put it by my ear to discern the ticking sound. 
No problem with both regarding loud ticking sound.








b-)​_


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

from 1973 - Cheers p................


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Feeling great after a workout and this affordable made it there with me.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820*


















Have a great afternoon/evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

April weather can be pretty nice sometimes.

'58 all aluminum front loader 100.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Finally tracked down the green Military on fleabay, probably paid over the odds but could not find it anywhere, I assume it is discontinued?
> One of those watches where the pictures can never do it justice, stock images are terrible. Gonna be awesome on the wrist.


Its here!

Strap slightly different, not a nato, but good quality.
Indiglo is great.
Well pleased


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> Its here!
> 
> Strap slightly different, not a nato, but good quality.
> Indiglo is great.
> ...


That thing looks like an army issued roulette wheel... And I love it. Trying to resist picking one up.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

That watch is beyond cool. Green or black strap, it is awesome. I'm surprised Timex didn't sell more.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you tell me more about the model and history of that watch?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I picked up this Timex winder last weekend for under $15. Wind and... Tick! This thing runs like a champ. I finally got some spring bars, and decided to try it on my brown nato.









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

The Timex Expedition Military Field T498759J, presented to you in its natural element. 

One of my favorite Timex's in my collection. I hope you enjoy these pictures.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> Can you tell me more about the model and history of that watch?


Timex Expedition T49822, circa 2009/ 2010

I saw it in an earlier timex post in black and searched all the usual places, could not find it anywhere.... I searched worldwide in eBay and this was the only version anywhere at that time. Luckily it was in Australia and boxed new so i bought it.
I assume it has been discontinued as it was so hard to find in black or green.
No picture does the watch justice it is so much better in the hand.
Good luck tracking one down.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

From a few weeks ago...

Sent from my iPhone using flares, semaphore and messenger goats.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice strap pairing! Is that a vintage strap, or something currently available. If current, where'd you pick it up, if you don't mind my asking?...
Side note - This is my hundredth WUS post!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Nice strap pairing! Is that a vintage strap, or something currently available. If current, where'd you pick it up, if you don't mind my asking?...
> Side note - This is my hundredth WUS post!


Thanks! I pm'd you the linky. It is an eBay bund strap out of the Ukraine, quality is great and it suits the type of watch perfectly. I'm not a big NATO strap fan, and bunds work on my 8 1/2 wrist.

Also side note, my 10th post! Congrats on the century post!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Switched it onto a rubber strap - had to buy another watch to get it...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

I wonder how that would look on the wrist. 52mm lug to lug and a long rubber strap, hmmmm. Must be for a big fella.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol, it looks fine to me! Yeah, it's a huge watch but I really like it. It's my biggest watch to date. I see you haven't even set the time and date yet with the crown pulled out still. Nice pistol!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a serious question for anyone with Timex knowledge:

Watches come from Timex with a little plastic stem-clip to keep the crown pulled out;
*Does keeping the crown pulled out save the battery?*
If yes, how?? Is it an actual switch that de-couples the battery?

I keep mine pulled out to stop the racket and to save on wear-&-tear.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Topic about crown pulled out on a quartz watch and saving battery life........
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/extend-your-quartz-watch-battery-life-2662466.html


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Nothing in the few threads I found here on WUS.
Always "depends on the movement".

From Timex:

 "Caution:

 Wearing or storing the watch with the crown in the "middle"

 position will cause damage to the movement. Always return the crown

 to the normal position, or *if you wish to save the battery life while 
*
* storing the watch, in the "out" position."*


 I just wondered if anyone had any hands on experience with Timex movements


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Some had chimed in that having the crown pulled out risk additional moisture from humidity getting inside the watch. Others worried about dust getting inside as well. Also others likes to see if the battery is weakening and replaces it immediately before it completely dies or checks the internal from damage due to leaky battery. For me, I've never bothered to pull the crown out even when I'm not wearing it for days or weeks even. I like to know how accurate the darn thing is compared to my atomic watch and I don't own a safe queen watch, all get their share of usage and I prefer them ready to go instead of having to reset everything. Quartz batteries are rather inexpensive and since it's a quartz watch unlike an auto-mechanical watch, I've never even thought about it wearing out. To each his own.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> I wonder how that would look on the wrist. 52mm lug to lug and a long rubber strap, hmmmm. Must be for a big fella.


My previous reply to this post was removed due to gratuitous content.
I have a small wrist (6.5") and tried to make up for it by including some manly stainless steel in the pictures...

I don't wear this in public -
These pics are for those, like BevoWatch, who have a T49822 (or 2) and want to see what it looks like on the wrist with a rubber strap.

Here they are without gratuity:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

A battery, when the watch is left running continually, can last from 5 to 10 years. A Timex battery replacement at Walmart is only like five bucks.

Are we really that tight that we are now pulling out the crown to save battery life?

My biggest (and only) problem with Timex is broken crown stems (I've had two break). The crown is safest when pushed in. In addition to adding dust and moisture to the movement, I can't see ANY reason to pull the crown out except to change the time.

Perhaps a sun dial is more economical?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> A battery is only like five bucks.
> Are we really that tight that we are now pulling out the crown to save battery life?
> Perhaps a sun dial is more economical?


Are we really reading?



cayabo said:


> I keep mine pulled out to stop the racket.


Price of Nomos sundial: $310


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Are we really reading?


This page only, saw the reference to pulling the crown out and *ass*u*me*d 

Funny thing, I can wear my loud Timex watches and they don't bother me (should tell me something about my post-war ears) but my Wife can't stand it if there is one in the same room. Yeah, I have to put mine inside the drawer or I'll find them all in the living room in the morning.

Considering the weakest link is the crown, I'd just put it in a drawer or put a towel over it, I'd think that pushing in and pulling out you may be more likely to have stem problems down the road.


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Love my TX










Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtar (Apr 10, 2016)

This is my impulse buy from last weekend. 50% off, and my wife paying, makes ii a good deal  Its my first Timex, and I really like it.


----------



## Rex3 (Aug 11, 2008)

My expedition military field reserves battery on its own: the large crown will move to the "out" position while I'm wearing it. I'd wear it a lot more but after finding it stopped or way behind a few times makes me not trust it. 

I used an ironman shock hard and love it, especially the indigo for running at night. Also just got one of the expedition chronos and am liking it a lot.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I picked up this Timex Electric Dynabeat a couple of weeks ago, and while it looked nice, it wouldn't run, even after a new battery, and a big Timex twist. Yesterday morning, I received another Timex (gold, TV shaped) with the same movement, only this one was running. Last night, after some deliberation, I decided to try swapping the movement... My Timex Electric Dynabeat is now running strong, if a little fast, with its "new" movement. Anyone know if these can be regulated? I don't want to make assumptions, and screw this up. I put it on a Twiston band that I pulled from another old Timex, but I'm thinking of getting a black/gray/orange, black/cream/orange, or black with orange stripe nato. Decisions, decisions. Have a great Sunday all! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is my new favorite. Timex + Red Wing, Waterbury 40mm. The watch is fantastic, great details on face, curved crystal and the band is wonderful.

































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

I only have two Timex watches, but this is the only one that makes it into the regular rotation. And while I don't wear it as often as I did, it's the first watch I ever bought for myself so it holds a special place in my heart. Timex T2N920:










Looks way better in person than my crappy camera's pic. The center is actually textured, or at least it fools you to think it is.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I can finally post here.

(I searched eBay for a vintage Timex. Found one, it was dead on arrival. The seller was awesome and replaced it with this one.)


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> Here is my new favorite. Timex + Red Wing, Waterbury 40mm. The watch is fantastic, great details on face, curved crystal and the band is wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 7827154
> View attachment 7827162
> ...


This is very nice. As a big Red Wing shoes fan, I almost want to get it just for the band. What's the lug-to-lug? Wonder if a 38 or 40 mm would be best on my wrist.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

tobiasvl said:


> This is very nice. As a big Red Wing shoes fan, I almost want to get it just for the band. What's the lug-to-lug? Wonder if a 38 or 40 mm would be best on my wrist.


It's 48mm lug-to-lug, as measured by my plastic ruler. 20mm lug width. For reference, my wrist is 7.25 inches, and in my opinion, 40mm watches are my sweet spot. I can go up to 42, but after that they get a bit big for me. 38mm works for me too, and my Seiko 5, which i think is 37mm is the about smallest I can go. As for this Red Wing version, I think the 38mm works better as the size goes better with the retro look. I think the 40mm makes it look a little more modern. I almost went with the 38, and kinda wish I did. Still, I'm really pleased with the 40mm.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Can you please help me identify this Timex? It belongs to my brother, no longer works and I am trying to find him a replacement. Thanks!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Just got this after a 15 year hiatus from TIMEX. They have definitely moved upscale on design and features in those years!

Indiglo is still awesome though...and the leather strap is MUCH nicer than I expected it to be.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Hecpilot said:


> Can you please help me identify this Timex? It belongs to my brother, no longer works and I am trying to find him a replacement. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 7838442


Try searching Easy Reader. Even if you can't find the exact one, at least you can find a similar Timex model with Arabic numbers, day and date.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> Can you please help me identify this Timex? It belongs to my brother, no longer works and I am trying to find him a replacement. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 7838442


Does the back have a series of numbers starting with the letter "T"? That will be the model number, and you could search using that.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


I'm a sucker for relieved chapter rings - and nobody seems to be doing a better job these days than Timex.
The Military Field watch line is very nice, but they're doing it a lot to other lines as well.

With yours, I really like the point-counter-point of the raised applied indices, the alcoves of the chapter ring & the reliefs of the bezel.
High end stuff at the price of beans.

I love Timex.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Does the back have a series of numbers starting with the letter "T"? That will be the model number, and you could search using that.


Thanks for the help. Unfortunately, there are no model numbers, I've checked the case, the inside of the cover, and the movement.


----------



## luisdent (Jan 17, 2010)

It looks like an older easy reader model. Similar in style to thins one
Easy Reader® | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men







Although this is one of the men's models that is closest in the currently available lineup...
EASY READER® | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men







Neither are exact, but you'd probably need to find a used or old model somewhere to get the exact model...



Hecpilot said:


> Can you please help me identify this Timex? It belongs to my brother, no longer works and I am trying to find him a replacement. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 7838442


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, no identification numbers but here it is on eBay for $47.99 with a very beat up case.
You can switch the movements very easily if that's any help...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Hecpilot said:


> Can you please help me identify this Timex? It belongs to my brother, no longer works and I am trying to find him a replacement. Thanks!


If you're steadfast on an exact replacement, I understand.
But if you're open to some options, here's one that's stylistically similar but has some neat updates:

First, an Easy Reader like your brother has is 2mm smaller diamter than this one, but they both have 18mm wide straps.
This is fine as long as he doesn't have really small wrists, in fact the larger lug-to-lug distance will probably make it more comfortable.
It's about the same thickness.

Second, if he really likes the day-date feature of his Easy Reader then a perpetual calendar is a fun upgrade.

Still the same style case, still stainless steel, loses the lume on the hands but gains a chapter ring.









It comes in some other colors as well:


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

luisdent said:


> It looks like an older easy reader model. Similar in style to thins one
> Easy Reader | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men
> View attachment 7846874
> 
> ...


Thanks Luisdent, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> If you're steadfast on an exact replacement, I understand.
> But if you're open to some options, here's one that's stylistically similar but has some neat updates:
> 
> First, an Easy Reader like your brother has is 2mm smaller diamter than this one, but they both have 18mm wide straps.
> ...


thanks Cayabo, I love those perpetual calendars. As for my brother, he has small wrists and really loves small, thin and elegant types of watches. This was his beater type watch. I'll show him what you sent me. Thanks for the eBay link, but I couldn't get it to work.

Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Two Waterburys. Better pics to come. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I hear the plaintive cry of their little brother - 
Will you help?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

matlobi said:


> April weather can be pretty nice sometimes.
> 
> '58 all aluminum front loader 100.


Gah. This picture stresses me out. I don't like heights, and so the angle looking down at the car makes me a bit queasy. And that cup balanced on the knee... GAH! SO STRESSFUL!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm getting ready to head on to the range for some heavy metal therapy. 
A new Timex Expedition rubber strap arrived yesterday.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820* 

















The verdict is still out as to which one I would prefer. I like the breathability of the Nato specially during the summer months but the rubber is ideal for water sports as well. 
It may come in handy for fishing.








I got the strap on Ebay new for $17.99 shipped. Dig the pattern on the strap to match the knurling on the watch.
It's all good.
b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Good find!
I'm sure you've got some nice knurling on your grips that match.

I'd love to see these hands on your Timex Military Classic Bullseye:









They're at Otto Frei and they fit Timex Quartz????


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Yup, easy find on Ebay. I kinda want to keep the watch as is. It's not exactly the most easy watch to find since it's been discontinued and in limited supply/availability on the market. I think I'm going to keep it intact as is. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm not quite sure, but I think this is a Timex Electric watch from 1967-68. Found it in a box and decided to pop a battery in and see if it still worked. It does and keeps time quite well. It has dead-beat seconds, but isn't a quartz. The mechanism sounds quite unique, different from my other mechanicals.


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

My first watch (jr high school) was an ironman back in 1990ish. Funny thing about this watch was this fat kid stole it from my gym locker but I had engraved my initials with a knife on the back of the strap and was able to get it back.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I talked my boss into buying an Electric with back set crown, and a "France" marked dial. I think I know exactly what you mean about the unique ticking. It's like a quartz tick every 3-4 mechanical ticks. To my ear, it's something like- tick,tick,tick,TICK. I need to pick one up. Enjoy it!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

R.R. said:


> I'm not quite sure, but I think this is a Timex Electric watch from 1967-68. Found it in a box and decided to pop a battery in and see if it still worked. It does and keeps time quite well. It has dead-beat seconds, but isn't a quartz. The mechanism sounds quite unique, different from my other mechanicals.


Beautiful example!

The last two digits to the right of the 6 will be the year it was made. The digits preceding that will be the model and movement number.

It sounds different than your other mechanicals, but it is still a mechanical watch. The only significant difference is that a power cell (battery) provides energy to an electromagnet which in turn drives the balance wheel, instead of a the balance getting it's power from a wound spring.

It isn't a dead beat either, but rather is ticking at 21,600bph, or 6 beats a second.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Only place really to put this.I recently figured out that my 1979-80(not sure which year the watch is, though I do know when I graduated HS) TIMEX dive style watch,has a VOSTOK style quickset date. Past 12 back to 9 past 12 etc.It's kind of a quickset.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

James Haury said:


> Only place really to put this.I recently figured out that my 1979-80(not sure which year the watch is, though I do know when I graduated HS) TIMEX dive style watch,has a VOSTOK style quickset date. Past 12 back to 9 past 12 etc.It's kind of a quickset.


That's pretty common on many watches across a wide variety of brands. On the Timex's you generally just have to go back and forth from 9-3.


----------



## R.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Beautiful example!
> 
> The last two digits to the right of the 6 will be the year it was made. The digits preceding that will be the model and movement number.
> 
> ...


Around the 6, it only says "West Germany." It looks like there are some numbers above the 12, but I would need a magnifying glass to see them and I'm at work right now. By dead beat, I meant the seconds hand ticks only once per second, similarly to a quartz, perhaps I got the terminology wrong.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

R.R. said:


> Around the 6, it only says "West Germany." It looks like there are some numbers above the 12, but I would need a magnifying glass to see them and I'm at work right now.


The numbers may also be on the very edge of the dial, obscured by the case and crystal. The only way to see them then is to remove the movement, and on that watch it isn't an easy task.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

MMMMM, beans!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my Weekender Fairfield in today. I ordered both so I could compare, but the 41mm version looked ridiculous on me. Went with the 37mm version - yes, I know it's technically a ladies' watch, but it wears larger than it's 37mm because of the white dial, and I was wearing a 35mm before. Threw it on an 18mm Hirsch Duke, kinda loving it. Thinking I want to go brown with the strap later, maybe a Hirsch Merino.

Two complaints:
1. Really wish it had 20mm lugs. Hoping a 19mm strap gets close enough. 
2. Wish I had a date window, but that's a personal preference since this is an office watch.










Side view:










Compared to the Easy Reader it's replacing:


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

That Fairfield is beautiful, but it has no water resistance?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> That Fairfield is beautiful, but it has no water resistance?


30m according to the Timex website.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> That Fairfield is beautiful, but it has no water resistance?


Minimalist dial, probably on the caseback.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Minimalist dial, probably on the caseback.


Bingo:


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> Here is my new favorite. Timex + Red Wing, Waterbury 40mm. The watch is fantastic, great details on face, curved crystal and the band is wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 7827154
> 
> ...


Damn....... I just saw this .......it so beautiful........ and now I can't sleep :-(
Hope I can have it one ..... soon. :roll:


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

LutFi said:


> Damn....... I just saw this .......it so beautiful........ and now I can't sleep :-(
> Hope I can have it one ..... soon. :roll:


Thanks. It is still one of my favorites. I've also got the chrono version and it's great too. Scroll back a few pages and you see a side-by-side pic I posted of the two.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

How do I love thee?
Let me count the ways - _Liz B_

1, 2, 3..., 34
(yes, only 32 but 2 Ironmen aren't in the pic)


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is my latest Waterbury, model TW2P75100. Another home run from Timex.

























And a family photo.









Sent from far away.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> Here is my latest Waterbury, model TW2P75100.


I think the Waterbury line looks best on leather, but that bracelet model is *nice*.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Hecpilot said:


> Here is my latest Waterbury, model TW2P75100. Another home run from Timex.


Nice looking watch. Are the links on the bracelet solid, or folded?

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Nice looking watch. Are the links on the bracelet solid, or folded?


Thanks, I'm really enjoying these Waterburys.

The outer links are solid, the inner are folded. So it ends up looking solid. As you can tell from the photos, it is loose and wiggly, which makes it a little noisy. Overall, the quality of the bracelet is very so-so, lets just say it looks better than it is. It is also supposedly made from stainless and has a decent clasp. I'll eventually replace it, not sure what I am going to put on it.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Just got this one. Probably as big as I can go on my bony wrist.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Just got this one. Probably as big as I can go on my bony wrist.


Frustrating isn't it? 
I have the same watch... and the same problem - anything 40mm or bigger begins to look silly.
But this watch is just too good to not own.
If you change strap, please post photos.

(T49880 Expedition Military Field Watch with TW2P72300 Weekender Strap)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> If you change strap, please post photos.
> 
> View attachment 8022530
> 
> View attachment 8022538


Anything in particular you want to see? I have lots of straps.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Anything in particular you want to see? I have lots of straps.


It seems that the benign grey dial/case of this watch reacts strongly & in very different ways to different straps.
Anything you think looks good I'd like to see.
A nice whiskey minimal stitch would probably look good.

Crown&Buckle have the "Ravenna" that I think would look fantastic on this watch:








A Ralley Strap?
Something suede?

Worn&Wound Model 2 Horween Coal:








I'd love to see it on a Hodinkee of any kind - something like this:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex X Red Wing


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Timex X Red Wing


Cool! Did you get the 38mm?

Looks great.

Sent from far away.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is mine from today that I picked up late last year. These prices are getting up there. What the heck has happened to the Waterbury pricing? They were a lot cheaper when they first were released. The Red Wing edition does look good though.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Hecpilot said:


> Cool! Did you get the 38mm?
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Sent from far away.


Yep. It's the 38. I got it from End and just picked it up from FedEx today. I've been wearing a 45mm auto on a non-tapering 22mm bracelet for the past 2 or 3 weeks, so I'm still adjusting to the size.

The only thing I couldn't find any information on was the lug width. The lug width is out there for the 40mm at 22mm, but not the 38mm. I assumed it was 20mm since that's what the 38mm Weekenders are and that it would only be one size down from the 22mm on the 40mm. But it's 18mm and tapers to 16mm. I would have liked 20mm/18mm. But oh well, it's just a minor detail.

Overall, I really like it. The finishing and style is really nice for the price. I really dig the tie-in with Red Wing shoes since I live just on the other side of the Minneapolis/St. Paul from there. In my previous job, I used to go to Red Wing about once a week and it's a really nice city.

But one thing gets me about these Red Wing editions is the lack of availability in the States. It's a collaboration between two iconic American companies and they are mostly available from UK and Japanese based sellers. You'd think Timex and Red Wing would have wanted to really push these in their own backyards.

EDIT: Since I mentioned I got it from End clothing in the UK&#8230; they're shipping is fast and reasonable. And the packaging is nice. You get an End branded box with a hand-written "thank you". I usually don't care about those small things, but when they already have the lowest price, it really puts the luster on the buying experience.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Just acquired this little original number. 1995 model, new battery and everything works


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hydrobloke said:


> Just acquired this little original number. 1995 model, new battery and everything works


10 years later.
Take'n the lick'n.

Mine says hello.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> But one thing gets me about these Red Wing editions is the lack of availability in the States. It's a collaboration between two iconic American companies and they are mostly available from UK and Japanese based sellers. You'd think Timex and Red Wing would have wanted to really push these in their own backyards.


I live in the TC as well, and like you I'm surprised they don't sell them here.

I may have to check out End and get one for myself. Been wanting one since I first learned about them.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yep. It's the 38. I got it from End and just picked it up from FedEx today. I've been wearing a 45mm auto on a non-tapering 22mm bracelet for the past 2 or 3 weeks, so I'm still adjusting to the size.
> 
> The only thing I couldn't find any information on was the lug width. The lug width is out there for the 40mm at 22mm, but not the 38mm. I assumed it was 20mm since that's what the 38mm Weekenders are and that it would only be one size down from the 22mm on the 40mm. But it's 18mm and tapers to 16mm. I would have liked 20mm/18mm. But oh well, it's just a minor detail.
> 
> ...


Your watch in 38mm looks really good. I'm getting used to my 40mm, and the size is growing on me. The chrono is still a bit big for me, but that one is growing on me too.

You would think they would have better distribution here in the US for the collaboration watch. You know it could mean some great publicity for both companies.

That was a nice touch from End. I wish more companies would do things like that. Enjoy your watch, wear it in good health.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Expedition Military Field.

What is up with all these little bracelets and beads some guys wear with their watches? 









Sent from far away.


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

heveymetil said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Isn't it great? This thing has logged more wrist time since I bought it than all of my other watches combined. It is my regular go to watch after dinner to wear overnight - you just can't beat the lume and the indiglo!


----------



## No0bMan (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been wearing my Expedition all most constantly since getting it. Comfortable, legible, and takes a beating. I've somehow gouged the crystal all ready though, but it's only noticeable in direct sun light.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

No0bMan said:


> I've somehow gouged the crystal all ready though, but it's only noticeable in direct sun light.


You can smooth the gouge.
Pop the bezel off then use Bon Ami.

It won't take the gouge away but it makes it a lot less visible/distracting.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Fashion Show!
I also like that grey/blue combo you put together, cayabo!
I don't have too many high-end straps, but I do have a few different styles. Here's the T498759J in various accessories:







I wore this combo for a whole day before I decided I didn't like it.








This is a PU strap, but I think this style combo looks pretty sweet.








I REALLY like this light brown leather NATO with the Timex's grey face. I think the black rings are perfect. Alas, this band is a 22mm; too big.








This dark leather one is meh.








The khaki NATO is another winner.








It's a bit big for the Russian military band.








This stripey NATO is pretty good.








This one is OK, too.








I like the white a lot, but its really hard to keep clean.








I would definitely wear the Gulf with it.








And surprisingly, I really like the perforated rubber waffle strap on it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Fashion Show!
> I also like that grey/blue combo you put together, cayabo!
> I don't have too many high-end straps, but I do have a few different styles. Here's the T498759J in various accessories:
> 
> ...


My favorite:








The Khaki is surprisingly good.

And the Gulf strap - so many people try that one on so many watches & it just doesn't come together - but it sure looks good on this watch.

Dark/Black straps kill the subtle beauty of the monochromatic scheme - they're not bad, I just don't prefer them.

Here's a pic I found here on WUS that I really like. I think a grey that is slightly darker than the watch looks best:








Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

That light leather one is definitely my fave, too. I just ordered a 20mm one off Amazon.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Another vintage added to my collection.

1976 day/date automatic with M33 movement in near enough may-as-well-be brand new condition. Less than $10 with shipping. I love that it's a bit larger (roughly 40mm) than most were, and that the face is a silvery color rather than pure white. The pattern embossed rubber strap is a little short, but period correct and may be original.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my new strap on my Weekender Fairfield. I will always wish it had 20mm lugs, but oh well. 19mm squeezed on ok.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1960 Viscount (I believe). Found at a V.F.W. flea market for $0.25. It just needed a band.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Got my new strap on my Weekender Fairfield. I will always wish it had 20mm lugs, but oh well. 19mm squeezed on ok.


Why not just use 18mm straps as the watch was made for? 18mm isn't the easiest to find but it's not the hardest, either.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

scentedlead said:


> Why not just use 18mm straps as the watch was made for? 18mm isn't the easiest to find but it's not the hardest, either.


It's a question of desire, not of availability. I wanted a wider strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

How about the Easy Set alarm?

For those who have never seen one up close, the operation is mechanical and visible.
You pull the "set alarm" knob and the Red Minute Arrow locks to the bezel:
simply turn the bezel to get the time you want for the alarm to go off.

For the alarm to go off, the hands touch the little wires and complete a circuit.

I set it quite often just for fun.

















If you ever see one at a store, definitely take a minute to play with it.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

Picked this guy up on a tip at the Heads Up Bargain thread last week. Eighteen bucks off the bay. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> How about the Easy Set alarm?
> 
> For those who have never seen one up close, the operation is mechanical and visible.
> You pull the "set alarm" knob and the Red Minute Arrow locks to the bezel:
> ...


Timex had a line of travel alarm clocks in the late 1970s and early 1980s that worked the same way.

They were a hand winding mechanical movement that also used a piezo buzzer operated by an N size battery (looks like an AA that has been cut in half) to power it when the circuit is completed.

They were tiny, too. Roughly 2" square.


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Somehow I went from two Timexes (Expedition military and cream Expedition rugged) last year to a total of 5 now (Expedition chrono, Waterbury and black Expedition rugged).

Who knew?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

@ticonderoga

I have a few of the same watches.

I think you might like a Metal Tech on a good thick Nato.

They look a bit goofy on the OEM bands but really feel & look good on Nato's - IMO, one of the few watch cases that actually work on a 1-piece strap.


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> Somehow I went from two Timexes (Expedition military and cream Expedition rugged) last year to a total of 5 now (Expedition chrono, Waterbury and black Expedition rugged).
> 
> Who knew?


Cayabo, you and I have a lot of the same watches. Who knew that, as of this posting, the T499059J Expedition Field Chronograph is the number 11 best selling watch on Amazon. Timex has upped their game.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex Easy Reader on mesh


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone!

Another rainy spring day in the hood and that's all good. 
Going big with one of my cool affordable today.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49820*



































Wishing everyone a great weekend!
b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Impulse said:


> Timex Easy Reader on mesh


I have a selection of Timex watches. 
My boy, given his choice of any watch/strap combo, went for exactly what you've put together.
It took him 4 days. 
Each evening we'd spend time talking about each watch & putting together different combos for him to try.
He's as proud of his "mod" as any forum member could be.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _TGIF everyone!
> 
> Another rainy spring day in the hood and that's all good.
> Going big with one of my cool affordable today.
> ...


This is probably the best looking Timex ever made. Good on ya.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

MidKnight said:


> This is probably the best looking Timex ever made. Good on ya.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's not a bad one at all. I like many of the Expedition Military Classic line in general. Cool and affordable!


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I have a selection of Timex watches.
> My boy, given his choice of any watch/strap combo, went for exactly what you've put together.
> It took him 4 days.
> Each evening we'd spend time talking about each watch & putting together different combos for him to try.
> He's as proud of his "mod" as any forum member could be.


How old is he? Mine is 7 and I'm getting ready to buy him his first watch.

Sent from far away.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Hecpilot said:


> How old is he? Mine is 7 and I'm getting ready to buy him his first watch.
> 
> Sent from far away.


He just turned 7.
Started him with his first Timex when he was 3 ( T71912 ).







He lost it.

He's become a bit of a watch snob but is still a sucker for bling.
He's embarrassed to wear this Unicef Happy Faces watch because of the band.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And he's absolutely mesmerized by mechanical pocket watches.

He's got the Easy Reader on an expansion band, because "it fascinates me".








And his li'l bro has a Gruen Women's Diver on Nato







(Notice the missing crown - I have to set it installing the battery at the right moment)


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> He just turned 7.
> Started him with his first Timex when he was 3 ( T71912 ).
> View attachment 8185698
> 
> ...


Wow, great pics! Your son is cool!

I asked my boy what kind of watch he wants and he said "Minecraft" so now I have to find him a Minecraft themed watch. Probably also going to get him a little Timex like the one you got yours.

Sent from far away.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Enjoyed my Dynabeat today. Hope everyone had a great day! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Love this watch. It's become my every day office watch.

Unfortunately it's as loud as my other weekender!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Hecpilot said:


> Wow, great pics! Your son is cool!
> 
> I asked my boy what kind of watch he wants and he said "Minecraft" so now I have to find him a Minecraft themed watch. Probably also going to get him a little Timex like the one you got yours.
> 
> Sent from far away.


Honestly, I just give my kids whatever extras I got laying around.
They love it.

You've probably found this:


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Let's go back in time a bit.....


















My electric, a gift from a friend on WUS









A delicious hand winder

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

1 of my 6 weekender watches...

Love the indiglo


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Honestly, I just give my kids whatever extras I got laying around.
> They love it.
> 
> You've probably found this:
> ...


Thanks Cayabo, that might work for him. There are others too, more than I expected! https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=minecraft+watch&tbm=shop


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Elevated Classics T2N348

I like the size of this case and the hammered finish.
The style is very simple and well done.

The hands are very hard to read.

Looks really good on its cornflower blue strap that matches the indices, except then it looks too feminine for me to wear.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

As an amatuer watch enthusiast, I had my eye on Timex because it was affordable & had it all. World time,GMT, Diver's & what not. Here's my first watch as a watch enthusiast.Even though it has some flaws, I still love it.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

cayabo said:


> He just turned 7.
> Started him with his first Timex when he was 3 ( T71912 ).
> View attachment 8185698
> 
> He lost it.


I had one of these 15-20 years ago, albeit in blue/yellow. Loved that watch growing up; it served valiantly until wearing it to the pool one too many times filled the case up with water.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

psychosan said:


> As an amatuer watch enthusiast, I had my eye on Timex because it was affordable & had it all. World time,GMT, Diver's & what not. Here's my first watch as a watch enthusiast.Even though it has some flaws, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 8264113


I always have liked Timex. To look at your watch and think about the more expensive watches I've had with black coatings of different types--ionic plating, DLC etc., and how invariably they've been disapointing, it makes me marvel at your watch there. Obviously unbabied, it has more of a patina of age, than what some might otherwise see as simply just another crappy black coating job.

Then the classic elements of maritime history, of old compasses, sextants, astrolabes and such in the dial, combined with simple, yet elegant number indices, all prove that good taste, and Timex accuracy and durability, don't have to cost a fortune.

Timex put decent watches on the wrists of tens of millions of Americans, including me, for the first time. Overseas, they are often more highly regarded amongst the 'competition' than they are stateside, but few would argue the fact that they've had significant impact on how the world's watched time, here and abroad.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the simplicity,affordability,accuracy hitting all the markers and readability. Expendable with no worries getting stolen or broken and replaceable. My go to watch for "parts unknown"


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Still impressed with this one after more than a year.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

And this one, the T2M563, which is a bit mysterious compared to most of the newer Timex models. Hard to find now. It has a lot going for it: 41mm diameter, 100m water resistance, nicely angled 60-click bezel, Indiglo and decent lume. I got it for $30 (with a different strap) and I'm glad I did because it seems to have quickly gone off the market.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a big collection of watches, but this Timex is one of my favorite, as it doesn't require any time/day/date setting. Simply grab, and go.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The T40051 Metal Field Watch - long time best seller.
Super simple good looking watch.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

One of my best go to watches when I am in the water. The T2N812DH


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's Friday afternoon, a quick switch and kicking off the weekend with another very affordable Timex timepiece.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede*


























Enjoy the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Giving the love to this vintage Timex today


















MMMMM Green

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

cmdErrX said:


> One of my best go to watches when I am in the water. The T2N812DH


Awesome photo! That is a killer looking Timex as well.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Always love for Timex.....have a great day....Cheers p :-!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Rtar said:


> This is my impulse buy from last weekend. 50% off, and my wife paying, makes it a good deal  Its my first Timex, and I really like it.


Super watch:

* Date
* GMT function (or 24 hour function as you choose)
* 4 hour chronograph
* Two seconds hands (one running, one for the chrono)
* Lume and
* Indiglo!

I liked it so much, I bought one in each color!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

One thing that you just can't beat with a Timex is the Indiglo!

Sporting the White T2N499 (in the photo above this post) today & as it is close to bedtime, needed to check the time.









Love lume on a watch and it works great when its 4am and you do a watch check, but in low light situations, you just can't beat the Indiglo.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been eyeing the blue Waterbury chrono but just can't justify it since I already have the Ameritus chrono with blue accents.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mugwump867 said:


> I've been eyeing the blue Waterbury chrono but just can't justify it since I already have the Ameritus chrono with blue accents.


Justify shmustify; then get it in brown.


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

So I just bought this, and the strap is a little, shall we say...bold. Anyway, I am looking for a rally strap or NATO band that is black with some much more subtle yellows in it (stitching, a stripe, etc.) Would love some help if anyone comes across anything like that. (22mm band width)


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

jajola said:


> So I just bought this, and the strap is a little, shall we say...bold. Anyway, I am looking for a rally strap or NATO band that is black with some much more subtle yellows in it (stitching, a stripe, etc.) Would love some help if anyone comes across anything like that. (22mm band width)
> 
> View attachment 8390154


Good looking Timex  Did you have a chance to give this diver a try in the waters?

I think you'll enjoy going through these NATO Strap Co. - All Watch Straps


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

psychosan said:


> Good looking Timex  Did you have a chance to give this diver a try in the waters?
> 
> I think you'll enjoy going through these NATO Strap Co. - All Watch Straps


It's in the mail, I should be getting it next week.

Thanks for the site, nothing really for me. I went with these two from Watch bands center:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Got a nice surprise in the mail today&#8230;


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Got a nice surprise in the mail today&#8230;


Looks great!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Enjoying some authentic tacos at my favorite Mexican neighborhood taco joint.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Wearing the field watch today.


This one is in the mail. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I post this all the time.....but meh! Who cares










Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Black Fly-back chrono ( TW2P60800 ) on DiModell (Damasko) strap.

I'm impressed with the Timex IQ's high quality.
The use of gloss & matte surfaces is nicely executed.
I chose all black on notched leather for an iron-fist in a velvet-glove look.

The chrono is silly-fun. I run it for hours just so I can watch it fly-back.

Down side? it's hard to tell the time with a quick glance.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Black Fly-back chrono ( TW2P60800 ) on DiModell (Damasko) strap.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


no kidding! I just ordered a white dial and it has white hands.

Maybe we should swap hands?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

The Timex Weekender (38mm) on a leather Fossil Nato strap..and a wooden balls armband...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Had ths one on the whole Weekend and today...love the Combi...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> no kidding! I just ordered a white dial and it has white hands.
> 
> Maybe we should swap hands?


Gonna flip mine - a little too big, a little too hard to read (both time and chrono) and the gloss black on the sides & pushers shows any little bit of oil/debris.
I go for my Ironman or ana/digi combos instead of this when I have timing requirements.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

marathonna said:


> The Timex Weekender ...love the Combi...


Me too...


----------



## robbf213 (Apr 24, 2010)

They really are workhorses, reliable and cost efficient.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Plenty of love for Timex today.....

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895
*









Smooth bidirectional bezel.









Indiglo off.....









Indiglo on.....









Dig the dark dial and the deep brown tinge case. Quite easier to read than I anticipated. 









Definitely another affordable Expedition keeper.
I was anticipating of replacing the strap before I received the watch but it's comfortable so I'll just keep it as is. 
Nice padding.








b-)_​


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

BevoWatch...nice pics! I really dig the copper/bronze color. I didn't know that Timex released a version like that.

Dan


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, thanks for that Bevo! I think I'm in love now  got to look into that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I have looked in several of the "usual" places and cannot find this watch (_Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895).

_The ads typically state OUT OF STOCK, UNAVAILABLE or something similar.

Any ideas? :think:


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

First post in this thread, just ordered this mid-size Expedition for my 6 year-old son. It's 100m WR, has Indiglo, looks pretty kid-proof. All for $10. Should arrive in a few days.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Catbird said:


> I have looked in several of the "usual" places and cannot find this watch (_Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895).
> 
> _The ads typically state OUT OF STOCK, UNAVAILABLE or something similar.
> 
> Any ideas? :think:


_I bought mine from Amazon when it was in stock a couple weeks or so ago. Paid $127.46 Prime. 
The white dial version I believe is more readily available but cost a little more but I just prefer the darker dial. 
It's a busy watch and to me having a darker dial makes the watch easier to read and I really appreciate the brightly colored hands on mine. 
They just pop and makes the watch a pleasure to read. 
So dig the whole Expedition Military series and all get their share of wrist time.....













































Highly recommended. Ebay for the green and black for $77 and $85 shipped.
b-)​_


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Catbird said:


> I have looked in several of the "usual" places and cannot find this watch (_Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895).
> 
> _The ads typically state OUT OF STOCK, UNAVAILABLE or something similar.
> 
> Any ideas? :think:


Forgive the crossover posting, but you asked:



cayabo said:


> I think there are at least 8 models that have the knurled case:
> 
> Timex Military Chrono - T49895 - Black with green lume, strap has green stitching to match
> Timex Military Chrono - T49893 - Brushed SS with ivory dial & brown strap
> ...


So, there are some model numbers for you to search out. The black dial is available on Amazon as is the creme dial.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex®-Expedition-Military-Chrono-T49893/dp/B0085RXD0E
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49825..._SR170,250_&psc=1&refRID=QB8NEXX64K8K1YQQQ35Z

I just bought the T49824 - Brushed SS case with white dial & black strap for $59 at Massdrop last week:









And I saw the T49825 - All Black with bracelet for (new) for $59 on eBay 4 days ago - regular price at Amazon is in the $175 range and I've seen some examples on paracord at eBay in the $135 range.

I just bought (last night) the T49823 - Brushed SS case with black dial & green strap used for $50 and









I found (the watch we're talking about above) a T49895 - Black with green lume, strap has green stitching to match used for $65 that I'm heading over to their website now to buy it.

They're out there, just have to watch for them. I'd suggest snatching up one that is available or if you want a lower price, save the search in eBay and you'll get notified when one comes up for sale.


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

This just came today


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Just received this yesterday.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

For today the Timex 'Vintage' Weekender...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex Monaco


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Timex Monaco


Mind. Blown!!! I see pics of a navy version online e but no reference number. This one is the t22262 right? Any clues on the blue? Adding to the list!!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

justadad said:


> Mind. Blown!!! I see pics of a navy version online e but no reference number. This one is the t22262 right? Any clues on the blue? Adding to the list!!!


This is what I can gather from a quick search.

T22202










T22232 (mine)










T22242










T22262










T24121










T24131










And is this the navy blue version you saw?










That's the T22262. It's just the lighting.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice. One of my favorites. I'd buy one if they made a 38mm version.


deluded said:


> Just received this yesterday.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SolomonSmith said:


> Nice. One of my favorites. I'd buy one if they made a 38mm version.


Thanks! Hmm... It doesn't feel too big or small on my 7.5" wrist, if that gives you an idea of how it wears.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> This is what I can gather from a quick search.
> 
> T22202
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! That is the exact pic I saw!! Shame I really dig it in that stone/navy color! *Get on that, Timex!!*

Now I'm taking a good look at yours!!

The watch, that is! Nothing creepy! I swear I'm not outside in the bushes!! Gotta go, I hear the garage door opening!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SolomonSmith said:


> Nice. One of my favorites. I'd buy one if they made a 38mm version.


They make the Waterbury Red Wing in 38mm. Here's mine:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

justadad said:


> Thanks for the info! That is the exact pic I saw!! Shame I really dig it in that stone/navy color! *Get on that, Timex!!*
> 
> Now I'm taking a good look at yours!!
> 
> The watch, that is! Nothing creepy! I swear I'm not outside in the bushes!! Gotta go, I hear the garage door opening!!


That's ok if you are lurking. I always close the curtains when I'm changing straps. My watches are proper and modest.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

daschlag said:


> First post in this thread, just ordered this mid-size Expedition for my 6 year-old son. It's 100m WR, has Indiglo, looks pretty kid-proof. All for $10. Should arrive in a few days.


Arrived and on the wrist. Nice little watch, very pleased.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't own a Timex, however I can certainly respect the company. Decent looking, but not flashy watches that are extremely reliable at a budget friendly price. much respect


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a chrono t2m 708 which I love.









Comments please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

Expedition MF 13 converted to original timex nylon strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> This is what I can gather from a quick search.
> 
> T22202
> 
> ...


can somebody tell me where you can still find these watches...??? for a decent price..


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Love for Timex (vintage ) here!! Have a great Sunday..............Cheers p



One of these today -nos 1971..........


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

marathonna said:


> can somebody tell me where you can still find these watches...??? for a decent price..


In your dreams.

Seriously.

I think they were discontinued sometime around 2013. My best advice would be the usual - Chrono 24 and eBay alerts and a post in the want-to-buy section.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Love for Timex (vintage ) here!! Have a great Sunday..............Cheers p
> 
> 
> 
> One of these today -nos 1971..........


Those are beautiful!

I sent you a PM. I've not had much luck with vintage Timex, so I'm sticking to modern.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> Those are beautiful!
> 
> I sent you a PM. I've not had much luck with vintage Timex, so I'm sticking to modern.


Thanks Brandon - this is my most modern - 2005 - great watch but just a bit frustrating to set the date after a battery change......Cheers p


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Back again










Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

deluded said:


> Just received this yesterday.


Nice. What's the quality like?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

randb said:


> Nice. What's the quality like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's pretty well made, worth the money I'd say.


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 6, 2016)

I have this one, my pic doesn't really do it justice, so have added a stick one. Really like the black face and sandy fingers. Great quality and finish.


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 6, 2016)

Typo, should read stock not stick.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

T49823 arrived


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

T49822 getting love today. I'd like to pick up a T49823, but it's just not in my budget.









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

just arrived in the mail today - Massdrop, $58 or so:


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Some timex indiglo love on my world time

















Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

I Have Some Love For Timex, Here's A Couple...








Timex T499059J Expedition








Timex T2N812 Intelligent Quartz Diver
And This...








Timex 555SS


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

timcc23 said:


> Due to some recent pictures of cool Timexes on the forum, I decided to check out there website. They do have some nice looking watches and a lot of variety. I would agree with the comment that Seiko and Orient offer a little more for the money in this price range, but Timex still is a good option. I had an Expedition and a coupe Iron Man Triathlon in 1990s that I absolutely loved. Maybe I'll have to pick up a new Timex...


I freaking LOVE that orange Reef Gear!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I got some LUV!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

I enjoy wearing this one










Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ GB dial. Very nice!


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a lot of love for my two Ironmans. One is the real beater, so much so I lost it in the back yard for over a year. Ran over it with the riding mower god knows how many times and it survived a Colorado winter. My wife found it and surprised me with it one day. It was still running and I haven't changed battery since. The other is a newer Ironman from a couple years ago. Great watch, good design and the newer display blows away the much-loved casio square. I bought one and sent it right back. Couldn't believe I had to view it nearly head on whereas the Ironman can be viewed at a steep angle.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't own one of these, but I stumbled on it online today and really like the look. T2P028KW Ameritus with 24-hour bezel.

Not bad for $33 and change.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't own one of these, but I stumbled on it online today and really like the look. T2P028KW Ameritus with 24-hour bezel.
> 
> Not bad for $33 and change.
> 
> View attachment 8765770


I love this watch, but I remember not buying it because I didn't understand the bezel. (And I still don't.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> I love this watch, but I remember not buying it because I didn't understand the bezel. (And I still don't.)


Super-simple. Let's say you're in New York and want to also track the time in Los Angeles as well. And it's 2 p.m. in New York. You'd set the 24 hour bezel so that the 11 was at where the hour hand is, at 2. (Because it's 11 a.m. in L.A.) Now you have a means of tracking a second time zone at a glance.

Sure, we can do such things in our head. But what's the fun in that?


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

scentedlead said:


> I love this watch, but I remember not buying it because I didn't understand the bezel. (And I still don't.)


I just put this in my cart on Amazon thanks to you. 


WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't own one of these, but I stumbled on it online today and really like the look. T2P028KW Ameritus with 24-hour bezel.
> 
> Not bad for $33 and change.
> 
> View attachment 8765770


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Super-simple. Let's say you're in New York and want to also track the time in Los Angeles as well. And it's 2 p.m. in New York. You'd set the 24 hour bezel so that the 11 was at where the hour hand is, at 2. (Because it's 11 a.m. in L.A.) Now you have a means of tracking a second time zone at a glance.
> 
> Sure, we can do such things in our head. But what's the fun in that?


I think that only works if the numbers on the bezel are 12 hours instead of 24.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

deluded said:


> I think that only works if the numbers on the bezel are 12 hours instead of 24.


Well.. with this one you can track 3 time zones...


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

deluded said:


> I think that only works if the numbers on the bezel are 12 hours instead of 24.


And if the bezel rotates....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't own one of these, but I stumbled on it online today and really like the look. T2P028KW Ameritus with 24-hour bezel.
> 
> Not bad for $33 and change.
> 
> View attachment 8765770





scentedlead said:


> I love this watch, but I remember not buying it because I didn't understand the bezel. (And I still don't.)





WorthTheWrist said:


> Super-simple. Let's say you're in New York and want to also track the time in Los Angeles as well. And it's 2 p.m. in New York. You'd set the 24 hour bezel so that the 11 was at where the hour hand is, at 2. (Because it's 11 a.m. in L.A.) Now you have a means of tracking a second time zone at a glance.
> 
> Sure, we can do such things in our head. But what's the fun in that?





deluded said:


> I think that only works if the numbers on the bezel are 12 hours instead of 24.





peacemaker885 said:


> And if the bezel rotates....


Yeah, iirc, the bezel didn't rotate. Also, for the T2P028KW to keep the 24-hr bezel, it needed a 4th hand for 24 hour time or, if they wanted a three-hand dial, then the bezel needed to be a 12-hr dial.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex X Red Wing on a nato. (It feels sacrilegious to take the leather strap off a Red Wing collaboration, but this combo is more comfortable and looks pretty damned good!)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

solo-act said:


> I have a lot of love for my two Ironmans. One is the real beater, so much so I lost it in the back yard for over a year. Ran over it with the riding mower god knows how many times and it survived a Colorado winter. My wife found it and surprised me with it one day. It was still running and I haven't changed battery since. The other is a newer Ironman from a couple years ago. Great watch, good design and the newer display blows away the much-loved casio square. I bought one and sent it right back. Couldn't believe I had to view it nearly head on whereas the Ironman can be viewed at a steep angle.


Pictures or it didn't happen

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

I respect Timex watches and own a few. Here is my J Crew/Andros on a Gulf strap







I have a question about another of my Timex watches. I have a T2M563 that recently fell out of repair. While setting the time and date, the entire crown pulled completely out of the case. I took the watch to my local jeweler and they said it could not be fixed and parts were not available. My question is should I try to use another movement and retro fit it into the case? Would an aftermarket automatic movement work? Maybe just salvage the hands for another project? Thanks for your input.

PM


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

pmarte said:


> I respect Timex watches and own a few. Here is my J Crew/Andros on a Gulf strap
> View attachment 8786402


Oh that is a beautiful strap, beautiful toys.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

pmarte said:


> I respect Timex watches and own a few. Here is my J Crew/Andros on a Gulf strap
> View attachment 8786402
> 
> I have a question about another of my Timex watches. I have a T2M563 that recently fell out of repair. While setting the time and date, the entire crown pulled completely out of the case. I took the watch to my local jeweler and they said it could not be fixed and parts were not available. My question is should I try to use another movement and retro fit it into the case? Would an aftermarket automatic movement work? Maybe just salvage the hands for another project? Thanks for your input.
> ...


I've had some success with swapping movements, but that was with two watches of almost the same model. If you can find a source that tells you exactly what movement is in the watch, you probably could find another Timex that uses the same movement and switch them. I have the same T2M563, and they're nice watches. Hard to find now, though. Good luck.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Back again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite Timex, but not in production anymore, so very hard to find :-(


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

SolomonSmith said:


> I've had some success with swapping movements, but that was with two watches of almost the same model. If you can find a source that tells you exactly what movement is in the watch, you probably could find another Timex that uses the same movement and switch them. I have the same T2M563, and they're nice watches. Hard to find now, though. Good luck.


But does Timex as a brand use many different movements? I have a Weekender Chrono and I'm eyeing the Scout Chronos and based on the location of the subdials, I wonder if they are the same inside.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Redwing was too expensive so bought a waterbury and put it on a brown strap. All for under $50!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

deluded said:


> I think that only works if the numbers on the bezel are 12 hours instead of 24.


LOL! Duh! You're right. A 24-hour bezel would only work with a GMT hand, right?

So I basically have no clue what it's doing on that watch except for a look.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> LOL! Duh! You're right. A 24-hour bezel would only work with a GMT hand, right?
> 
> So I basically have no clue what it's doing on that watch except for a look.


Haha... I believe that's right. And another forumer mentioned the bezel isn't even rotatable, which puzzles me even more. So perhaps it's really just for the look as you have mentioned.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

helibg said:


> View attachment 8795938
> 
> 
> Redwing was too expensive so bought a waterbury and put it on a brown strap. All for under $50!


Yeah. There is nothing inherently special about the Redwing. I sprung for it because all Waterburys I found were about $75 and the Redwing was about $100. In addition, the Redwing is offered in 38mm and I'm from and live in Minnesota - so there's a pretty local tie.

But that blue is really nice looking. And that strap compliments it well.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. There is nothing inherently special about the Redwing. I sprung for it because all Waterburys I found were about $75 and the Redwing was about $100. In addition, the Redwing is offered in 38mm and I'm from and live in Minnesota - so there's a pretty local tie.
> 
> But that blue is really nice looking. And that strap compliments it well.


Redwing is just beautiful and at 38mm it is the perfect size (atleast for me). This was just hard to resist for under $50 on prime day.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pmarte said:


> I have a question about another of my Timex watches. I have a T2M563 that recently fell out of repair. While setting the time and date, the entire crown pulled completely out of the case. I took the watch to my local jeweler and they said it could not be fixed and parts were not available.


I have a couple dozen newer Timex & the movements/dials have surprisingly little interchangeability between cases - I've tried...
I too have a watch with a broken stem - so the crown fell out.
(If the entire stem-crown came out of your watch then you should be able to re-install it. I'd guess that a small portion of the broken stem remains in the movement.)

I have never done this, but I understand if you send it back to Timex (with something like $7) they will fix/replace it for you (since it is a current model).


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I have a couple dozen newer Timex & the movements/dials have surprisingly little interchangeability between cases - I've tried...
> I too have a watch with a broken stem - so the crown fell out.
> (If the entire stem-crown came out of your watch then you should be able to re-install it. I'd guess that a small portion of the broken stem remains in the movement.)
> 
> I have never done this, but I understand if you send it back to Timex (with something like $7) they will fix/replace it for you (since it is a current model).


If it is under warranty, they will fix for a nominal fee plus postage.

BEWARE: If the watch is no longer in production, they will substitute a "similar" watch. This means if you send in a 38mm with leather strap, you could get back any similarly priced 38mm with a leather stap.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thrifty Thursday continues, well how about just another affordable timepiece. 
An afternoon switch.

For those who hasn't seen this watch , I found this very good looking field watch on Ebay from an individual seller. Paid $27.50 brand new in box and shipped. 
A great find in my book. Enjoying it this afternoon.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic Ultrasuede
*


















A nice size watch that's legible and a spot on time keeper. 








b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF everyone.
Here is an affordable offering from Timex. So it's affordable but best of all its just cool looking.
Being a quartz, you know it's a spot on time keeper.
Enjoying it today.












































Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

BevoWatch said:


> _Thrifty Thursday continues, well how about just another affordable timepiece.
> An afternoon switch.
> 
> For those who hasn't seen this watch , I found this very good looking field watch on Ebay from an individual seller. Paid $27.50 brand new in box and shipped.
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Torbjorn said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > _Thrifty Thursday continues, well how about just another affordable timepiece.
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$4 flea market find. Couldn't pass it up when I noticed all it had was a couple minor marks on the crystal and was still wearing the original bracelet. All it needed was a $3.50 CR2016.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thread bump because this Timex is getting love once again.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.














































Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ That's nice. What model is it?


----------



## Lewiston (Apr 12, 2010)

While I'm not a collector of Timex watches they do have a special place in my heart since the first watch I remember wearing was a Timex.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> ^ That's nice. What model is it?


Is there truly no love for Timex? - Page 153


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Needed a new battery and the good old "Timex smack" to get going, and it could use a new crystal and band, but for less than $10 all-in, I'm not going to complain. Better yet, it's from my birth year. Love Electric/Electronic/Dynabeat/Quartz's.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then. 
This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks. 


















Here it is this afternoon.

















b-)​_


----------



## BradleyWC (Dec 22, 2014)

That first Timex is a beauty, a classic!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then.
> This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks.
> 
> 
> ...


There's something fishy about your watch...


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> Being still the weekend and all it's Jolly Green's turn then.
> This has certainly been to some fun activities and proven itself to be as tough as it looks.


Great watch and amazing photos.

What's the model number, if you know off the top of your head?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> There's something fishy about your watch...


_What are you talking about? Most of my affordables are fishy......
Scuba Dude




































2nd gen Monster



























This Dirskie is fishy......



























Even this old Terragraph is fishy....



























Of course this SKX is fishy.....


























:-d​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

MidKnight said:


> Great watch and amazing photos.
> 
> What's the model number, if you know off the top of your head?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


_Thanks, it's the T49822. The black version is not too bad either.


























b-)​_


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

There it is, that green beauty. I had the black one I bought from, of all places, Wal-Mart two years ago for $30 on clearance. I sold shortly after because I was focused on G-Shocks at the time. Dumb, dumb, dumb thing to do. I looked for the green one at the time but did not want to pay over $100 and have it ship from Europe. Do you have this version of the Red Bullseye?



BevoWatch said:


> _Thanks, it's the T49822. The black version is not too bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rocat said:


> There it is, that green beauty. I had the black one I bought from, of all places, Wal-Mart two years ago for $30 on clearance. I sold shortly after because I was focused on G-Shocks at the time. Dumb, dumb, dumb thing to do. I looked for the green one at the time but did not want to pay over $100 and have it ship from Europe. Do you have this version of the Red Bullseye?


_I could've have bought one but it really just didn't appeal to me. 
I did get a hold of another green one way back so now I have it as a backup just in case. I liked it that much. 
All bought from Ebay new in box for around $80 shipped. 
One came from Germany, the other from Russia. 








b-)​_


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Found them on Amazon India for $42USD and change but they do not ship to the USA. Its a sign not to keep looking.

Salt on a wound.... LOL

They both look very good.



BevoWatch said:


> _I could've have bought one but it really just didn't appeal to me.
> I did get a hold of another green one way back so now I have it as a backup just in case. I liked it that much.
> All bought from Ebay new in box for around $80 shipped.
> One came from Germany, the other from Russia.
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

AFAIK the only watched my old man ever owned were Timex, and that's reason enough for me to love them.

My favorite watch ever was a Timex bought while I was in high school in the late 70's. It was a "classic" style chrome digital but instead of a push button backlight it had tritium tubes behind the LED. It was readable without touching it 24 hours a day. Eventually my sweat corroded the case to where it was unwearable, and by then they weren't being made anymore. I don't think there's anything like it on the market today---certainly not that a high schooler could afford.

I think Timex suffers in the enthusiasts world because it is the norm, for lack of a better way to say it. If you ask the average American to name a watch brand they will either go high (Rolex) or dip into their own experience and either say Timex or Casio. So when someone wants to start collecting watches they want to own something unusual or distinctive---and fewer watch brands are less "usual" than Timex.

I bought a $31 stainless field watch with an expansion band and Indiglo at WalMart before my vacation last month. It served me quite well.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Found them on Amazon India for $42USD and change but they do not ship to the USA. Its a sign not to keep looking.
> 
> Salt on a wound.... LOL
> 
> They both look very good.


Sure it will pop up again. It took me about a month of looking til I found them. I pulled the trigger right away.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> AFAIK the only watched my old man ever owned were Timex, and that's reason enough for me to love them.
> I bought a $31 stainless field watch with an expansion band and Indiglo at WalMart before my vacation last month. It served me quite well.


_I dig em and there are still true bargains out there. 
For example, this Timex field watch I got brand new in box from Ebay for $17.50. Shipping was $10. 
So for $27.50 I think I got a pretty cool field watch. I like the clean look, size and accuracy of a quartz. 
An easy reader. Here it is tonight even in the dark......


















and still got the indiglo just in case it gets too dark.








b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Bevo - swap the dials.









Personally, I think a Silver cased Black dial would be the best combo. But the Black case with Green dial has a lot of potential...
We'll never know unless you do it???


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

cayabo said:


> C'mon Bevo - swap the dials.
> 
> View attachment 8983369
> 
> ...


They are perfect to me as I see them right now. There's not many of them floating around to risk damaging them. So the simple and direct answer is no. You'll just have to look at that picture you've posted and stretch the imagination. :-d


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Saw this in the window of Cash Converters (UK secondhand chain) for £9.99 ($15). It's absolutely mint condition. Timex for a tenner, too good to pass up.
Googled it when I got home, a T49988 and it's not only a current model, but it's still retailing at £40.
Basically got a brand new Timex for £10.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hamilton debuted the first commercially available electric watch in 1957, but it took Timex (with the know-how they acquired after purchasing Durowe-Laco in 1958) to make them more affordable, as was their way.

I've been after one of these for some time. It is a "mystery dial". The hands are the same color as the dial (except for the ends) and there is a painted spot on the inside of the crystal that when viewed at the right angle, makes it seem like the hands are floating. This one is also a Timex Q containing the unusual quartz controlled balance wheel movement. The oscillations of the balance wheel are synchronized by the pulses from the quartz crystal, and balance wheel drives the wheel train. Timex and only four other manufacturers produced this type of electric watch.









Pic of movement (courtesy of http://electric-watches.co.uk/):


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

A Few Shots Of My New Arrival the Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT








IMO A Pretty Good Deal For $65


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

chptrk67 said:


> A Few Shots Of My New Arrival the Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT
> IMO A Pretty Good Deal For $65


Did you just take my watch?

Yes beautiful piece and excellent price point. I've been impressed with the accuracy as well. It has only lost half a second since July 23rd.

20160802_110344 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh my! There are at least three strikes to me having the watch(es) I want.
They are out of production. They would cost more then I could pay.
And I can only use USPS Money Orders. 

LOVE the Expedition T499059J! Also Love the orange faced watches.

There is a watch factory in Houston. And of course all the usual places.
So I can almost certainly find something I would like.

Had a date white dial lumed black hands. From 2006 until the 
pin got left in the hole when I removed the strap off it a month or so ago.
I really have enough watches. But has that stopped anyone ever?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just converted a few of my Timex photos to B&W-really like them.







[URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/bill500_2006/media/A%20Watches%202015/Timex/DSC_9083_BampW_edited-1_zpsearpe6v0.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I just converted a few of my Timex photos to B&W-really like them.


Excellent work! These two look like they could be print ads.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about 2 by Twos?

20160812_202827 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20160812_202933 by Wolfsatz


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It's hard to beat a classic, and in this case a classic from the US Time Coporation era containing the movement that put Timex on the road to dominating the global watch industry from the late 1950s through the early 1990s. 1 out of every 3 watches sold in that time period was a Timex.

Beautiful 1957 two-hander comes from a friend and fellow collector who lovingly restores and services all brands, but has a soft spot for Timex. The M22 in this has been serviced, a new crystal installed and the case polished.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> How about 2 by Twos


How about 2 × 2 × 2 × 2 × 2's ???


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I guess I really buck a trend. I don't completely understand how so many people want a Chronometer. 
In that I suppose I should be thankful....


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I just converted a few of my Timex photos to B&W-really like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

matlobi said:


> It's hard to beat a classic, and in this case a classic from the US Time Coporation era containing the movement that put Timex on the road to dominating the global watch industry from the late 1950s through the early 1990s. 1 out of every 3 watches sold in that time period was a Timex.
> 
> Beautiful 1957 two-hander comes from a friend and fellow collector who lovingly restores and services all brands, but has a soft spot for Timex. The M22 in this has been serviced, a new crystal installed and the case polished.
> 
> View attachment 9040321


I really like the font on that one - especially the 6.



cayabo said:


> How about 2 × 2 × 2 × 2 × 2's ???
> 
> View attachment 9040617


I like the black dial with the crosshairs in the upper left.



StogieNinja said:


> Love it!


Those Fairfield hands are cool. I like how they flare at the post.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It ran terribly when I got it - 5 min per hour.
Touched the hairspring to get some junk off, and I think I demagnetized it because it ran +12 sec/day after.
Here it is with a period correct cigarette burn and a period correct band:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> .
> Here it is on with a period correct cigarette burn...


Hah!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

My time helping me at work









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sorcohat (Aug 2, 2016)

Mixing the old (used easy reader) with the new (red silicone tire tread band w/ deployment clasp). Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Sorcohat (Aug 2, 2016)

Annnd just noticed my date is wrong...haha. Well, I love when a plan SORT OF comes together.



Sorcohat said:


> Mixing the old (used easy reader) with the new (red silicone tire tread band w/ deployment clasp). Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with this Waterbury? Seems like a nice build of a 3-6-9 explorer style, which I've been looking for. Size is listed as 40mm which is perfect but I've seen some folks say it was closer to 42...can someone confirm?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

ElHeat said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this Waterbury? Seems like a nice build of a 3-6-9 explorer style, which I've been looking for. Size is listed as 40mm which is perfect but I've seen some folks say it was closer to 42...can someone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 42mm, just under 46 including the crown, and just under 50 across the lugs. It definitely feels big on the wrist. It's a very nice piece though, and quieter than most Timex', although, that's still louder than most anytging else. Although it looks like there's lume on the numerals and indices,it's just paint, and the indiglo is a much deeper blue than the usual gleaming aquamarine. I wear mine a ton more since I swapped it onto this olive NATO.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ElHeat said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this Waterbury? Seems like a nice build of a 3-6-9 explorer style, which I've been looking for. Size is listed as 40mm which is perfect but I've seen some folks say it was closer to 42...can someone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice watch, you should get it and let us know. Thanks Hughes for the confirmation. So it's 42mm then, it looks like. I have enough big watch so I think I'll sit this one out but it's still a fine looking watch.


----------



## Sorcohat (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice work on that...it looks fantastic on the canvas band.



Hughes. said:


> It's a 42mm, just under 46 including the crown, and just under 50 across the lugs. It definitely feels big on the wrist. It's a very nice piece though, and quieter than most Timex', although, that's still louder than most anytging else. Although it looks like there's lume on the numerals and indices,it's just paint, and the indiglo is a much deeper blue than the usual gleaming aquamarine. I wear mine a ton more since I swapped it onto this olive NATO.
> 
> View attachment 9068178


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

I just picked this up for two dollars at a Goodwill. Would anyone know about It? It's a timex mechanical, assembled in philippines, with 38 on the back. It's all plastic it seems and came with a nato-ish strap.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

"Camper". Very durable and popular model. The 38 on the back would indicate a production in February of 1988. Probably contains the M24 movement.

If Timex is on the strap or buckle anywhere, then it's probably original strap, but I think those usually came with a solid color strap.


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

Hughes. said:


> It's a 42mm, just under 46 including the crown, and just under 50 across the lugs. It definitely feels big on the wrist. It's a very nice piece though, and quieter than most Timex', although, that's still louder than most anytging else. Although it looks like there's lume on the numerals and indices,it's just paint, and the indiglo is a much deeper blue than the usual gleaming aquamarine. I wear mine a ton more since I swapped it onto this olive NATO.
> 
> View attachment 9068178


Thanks for the feedback. It looks amazing on that strap but the size is a little bit big for my current taste...looking more for a quality affordable 39ish mm explorer style. There are so many options!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

Nuthin buttlove


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Right on, bro!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ElHeat said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It looks amazing on that strap but the size is a little bit big for my current taste...looking more for a quality affordable 39ish mm explorer style. There are so many options!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you looked at the 38mm Red Wing? It's kind of, sort of Explorer-ish.



















Here's mine:


----------



## ElHeat (Feb 7, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Have you looked at the 38mm Red Wing? It's kind of, sort of Explorer-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't until you posted it, but now I am  I'll probably wind up saving for a Smiths Everest or Armida A6 but that is a sweet looking watch...finding them around $130-140 but I love the leather on it...excellent overall execution. Thanks for posting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Rebel87 said:


> This is the first Timex I picked up last July that started my collection. It may be just a $25 Weekender but the memories that go with it are priceless. Late at night I listen to it ticking next to my bed and think about all the times I've heard it. I bought it the morning my Father-in-law and I started to renovate what would become the first home for my wife and I. My friends asking me the time while night fishing because I have the only Indiglo. Lazy days in Montauk during my honeymoon. Slipping it on for our first Christmas morning together then using it for our New Year's eve countdown because we didn't have a tv. Then there is the fact my late Father wore a Timex and the ticking reminds me of him.
> 
> There are other times I'm sure I have already forgotten and there are moments that are between me and my wrist. Needless to say this little watch is special to me. I'm looking forward to hearing that ticking late at night for years to come.


I know this is a very old post but I must say I loved it and it deserves a bump anyway. Thanks for sharing your memories and sorry for the double post!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

matlobi said:


> "Camper". Very durable and popular model. The 38 on the back would indicate a production in February of 1988. Probably contains the M24 movement.


Wow, I had no idea Timex was using mechanicals in their bread and butter watches so late.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Wow, I had no idea Timex was using mechanicals in their bread and butter watches so late.


Let me continue to blow your mind.

Timex made mechanical movements through 1996. The watch in the pics below was part of the last 700 mechanicals made. I'd love to own one. It contains the M116 which is based on the M105, which in turn is based on the M25.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Let me continue to blow your mind.
> 
> Timex made mechanical movements through 1996. The watch in the pics below was part of the last 700 mechanicals made. I'd love to own one. It contains the M116 which is based on the M105, which in turn is based on the M25.


The ad copy is nearly perfect:



Timex said:


> While most Americans currently favor the faultless accuracy of quartz crystals, devotees of mechanical timekeepers find this newer technology cold and uninspiring.
> 
> These thoughtful iconoclasts take pleasure winding their watches every morning, both for the comforting daily routine this task provides and its symbolic connection to a five hundred year tradition of human artistry and ingenuity.


Thanks for posting. My first watch was a 1970s Timex handwind, a gift from my grandparents on my fifth birthday. I believe I still have it somewhere, though it's been a worrying few years since I've seen it. The tradition given by that side of the family has led me to favor handwinds all the rest of my life, so I identify deeply with the second sentence. The tradition from the other side of my family, who had a clock in every room (and set right!) led to a love of accurate timekeeping, so I also dearly love quartz, especially HAQ, and I identify deeply with the first clause of the first sentence too. (Automatics are the odd ones out in my collection, though the modern market being what it is, I have many.)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a few shots of the one I got last week. The butterfly clasp arrived yesterday.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/sim...stication-ode-basic-timex-t20041-2777970.html


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I recently got this pair of Timex 3 GMT watches and am enjoying them. I have owned several Timex watches over the years and think they are good watches at good prices.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

_










​_

I love your photos, BevoWatch. I actually fell in love with this watch so much that I want to buy it - but it is not available anywhere anymore. 
If any of you kind WUS fellows should come across one, please let me know...
*I am looking to buy a Timex T49935 (Timex T499359J) model. Help me please *
Thank you!
Zsolt


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. I honestly just lucked out while perusing Ebay for a Timex Expedition watch. I bid on it and waited 5 days. No one else bid on it so I got it for $17.50. Shipping was $10. For $27.50 new in box shipped, could not be happier. I pinched myself the moment it arrived. If I find or come across another one, I'd be sure to give you a PM ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the kind reply, I appreciate your help  What a steal 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

Not my type


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife even likes them.

1957 Sportster that came in today. Don't let the pic fool you, it is a really little watch. Her wrist is *maybe* 5" around.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Gramp's Easy Reader - 4th battery - still accurate - still water-tite in shower - it's so good, I sometimes wear it and forget that it is an heirloom


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Gramp's Easy Reader - 4th battery - still accurate - still water-tite in shower - it's so good, I sometimes wear it and forget that it is an heirloom
> 
> View attachment 9174234


I love the dark leather strap on it. I see these in the stores with cheap expandable bracelets and the cheap bracelets make the watch itself look cheap. But put a dark strap on it and it becomes handsomely no-nonsense.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I rather adore pocket knives as well as watches. What I COULD have spent on a nice Timex got me a Cattaraugus Pen Knife, a Schrade Walden Stainless stockman, a Klein Rope knife and a Waltham Quartz watch. It has a lovely White dial, 12 6 and 9 and indices in gold, narrow hands with lume and a skinny gold second hand. If I can get past the very tight pin area and get a nice strap on it it WILL get wrist time!

Anyhow I haven't given up on finding a nice Indiglo Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I rather adore pocket knives as well as watches. What I COULD have spent on a nice Timex got me a Cattaraugus Pen Knife, a Schrade Walden Stainless stockman, a Klein Rope knife and a Waltham Quartz watch. It has a lovely White dial, 12 6 and 9 and indices in gold, narrow hands with lume and a skinny gold second hand. If I can get past the very tight pin area and get a nice strap on it it WILL get wrist time!
> 
> Anyhow I haven't given up on finding a nice Indiglo Timex.


don't give up hope

20160716_204920 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Expedition Military T49822 on my new Chinese Super Engineer II. Have a great day all! 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still sporting this affordable as I just got back from an evening expedition. 
Ok, not really an expedition but just a brief outing to take advantage of the magical hour.
Giving this field style watch a little taste of the outdoors.

*Timex Expediton Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J*













































Water inhabitant








b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


>


I'm picturing someone - their brows furrowed & eyes squinted - watching you taking this picture of your watch - and they're asking themselves "what's he doing & why?"


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the leather NATO that fish looks shocked.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

psychosan said:


> Sent from space


Oh, that's nice. That's the most artful use of Indiglo I've ever seen.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Quote... Giving this field style watch a little taste of the outdoors. 
Quote end...




I MUST find this watch somewhere.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Simmex 566c ("c" = chapter ring)


----------



## camerasncoffee (Feb 14, 2016)

One of my first watches was a Weekender, and I hated the thing because it was so loud. Recently picked up an Ameritus, first Timex since the Weekender, and I'm much happier with it.


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _I'm still sporting this affordable as I just got back from an evening expedition.
> Ok, not really an expedition but just a brief outing to take advantage of the magical hour.
> Giving this field style watch a little taste of the outdoors.
> 
> ...


_
​*This is one of my favorite Timex watches as well and I'm lucky I bought it impulsively before it was discontinued. Excellent pics!*
_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

darkclassic said:


> _
> ​*This is one of my favorite Timex watches as well and I'm lucky I bought it impulsively before it was discontinued. Excellent pics!*
> _


Congratulations to you! We need to find one for Zsolto too! Love it, 100mWR and with a working Indiglo! What's not to like? Please post your watch here too!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

darkclassic said:


> _
> ​*This is one of my favorite Timex watches as well and I'm lucky I bought it impulsively before it was discontinued. *
> _


Yes, I would love to see yours, too! 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

I posted a WTB message in the sales corner. I used one of your photos for illustration, BevoWatch - hope you don't mind. Included a credit note, too. Keep your fingers x'ssed 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> I posted a WTB message in the sales corner. I used one of your photos for illustration, BevoWatch
> 
> No problem at all Zsolto. I really hope you find one. I was just looking around for one just for you but no luck so far. It's bound to come up sometime.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Zsolto said:
> 
> 
> > I posted a WTB message in the sales corner. I used one of your photos for illustration, BevoWatch
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's that time of the year and what a great time it is. 
Once again sporting one of my favorite true affordable that has seen lots of wear this week.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J *









Lots of great games this weekend to kick the season off! 


























Just remember, always show some class and be a good sport win or lose.
Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

I have been looking for another as I scratched my crystal right away wearing mine. I think I just stumbled onto something though as I found a match for the crystal. Zsolto, if you can live with grey, you might search amazon for " Timex Unisex T499379J "


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

darkclassic said:


> I have been looking for another as I scratched my crystal right away wearing mine. I think I just stumbled onto something though as I found a match for the crystal. Zsolto, if you can live with grey, you might search amazon for " Timex Unisex T499379J "


That's a shame but it adds character so post em up anyway!


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> That's a shame but it adds character so post em up anyway!


Well, my photography skills wont win any awards but here's a couple pics:

My Timex Military on a tan nato (with my Susie Derkins, my beagle)








...and this is my new Timex Waterbury Red Wing in 38mm on my 7.25in wrist


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

darkclassic said:


> Well, my photography skills wont win any awards but here's a couple pics:
> 
> My Timex Military on a tan nato (with my Susie Derkins, my beagle)
> View attachment 9243042
> ...


Well, I can't even really see the scratch so that's a credit to your mad photo skillz! Awesome and adorable looking beagle! Welcome to the forum darkclassic!


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's a better pic to of this terrific Timex.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

darkclassic said:


> I have been looking for another as I scratched my crystal right away wearing mine. I think I just stumbled onto something though as I found a match for the crystal. Zsolto, if you can live with grey, you might search amazon for " Timex Unisex T499379J "


You are so kind, Darkclassic, thank you for the heads-up. The T499379 really looks great, if only it had the orange accent on the seconds hand... But I saved a couple of photos of it and will keep returning to them, just in case...
Thanks again!


BevoWatch said:


> That's a shame but it adds character so post em up anyway!


Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I stumbled across the Timex Waterbury X Red Wing 38mm for $84 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0194L64RS/

The only retailer that has these is END @ $140.

http://www.endclothing.com/us/timex-x-red-wing-waterbury-38mm-watch-tw2p84600.html


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Showing the Waterbury some bond love


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Showing the Waterbury some bond love


Now this is a nice combination.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this big boy for the day......

*Timex Expedition*



























Have a great big day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm a big admirer of Timex. I still wear a stainless steel Timex Chronograph which I purchased in 2000.









I did an experiment with this Timex Camper, which I purchased new in 1990, but have never worn. It's been in it's display case all that time. I synchronized it with my Casio GW-5000, and let them run together. Here is the image made after 24 hours.









Way to go, Timex!


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

I just picked both of these for three dollars. The blue one is particularly cool and has the date 1969 on it. Both work alright but will probably need some clean up. Still very cool.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ron521 said:


> View attachment 9271890


How long does the chrono go - a full 12 hours?


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

cayabo said:


> How long does the chrono go - a full 12 hours?


Yes, the dial at 9 o'clock records elapsed hours up to 12 hours.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ron521 said:


> Yes, the dial at 9 o'clock records elapsed hours up to 12 hours.


Nice.

The new Timex chronos only go to 30 minutes.

Looks like a quality piece.

I really like: 
the simplicity 
applied indices
chapter ring (matches the bezel perfectly)
coin-edged pusher surrounds
& nice legible hands.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I'm guessing it was from Timex's now-discontinued "Premium" line. The Monaco homage was part of the line and had a lot of the same features - stainless steel case, applied indices, etc&#8230;


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Here are some photos of another Timex I own, automatic, with screwdown crown, power reserve indicator and 24 hour subdial at the 12 o'clock position.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Eventually I simply MUST visit the Time Factory in NW Houston. 
I'm sure that all the cool 9nes are discontinued. 
But maybe I will find something....


----------



## Sorcohat (Aug 2, 2016)

Great band for this watch...brown with black/gray can really look great with the right shades.



BevoWatch said:


> _It's that time of the year and what a great time it is.
> Once again sporting one of my favorite true affordable that has seen lots of wear this week.
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J *
> ...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorcohat said:


> Great band for this watch...brown with black/gray can really look great with the right shades.


Thank you Sorcohat. I agree. It's the perfect match straight out of the box!:-!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex 36mm Easy Reader on mesh


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Everytime I look at it I love it even more!









Sent from space


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Impulse said:


> Timex 36mm Easy Reader on mesh


Such a good looking piece!kinda has the Mondaine look.

Sent from space


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

psychosan said:


> Such a good looking piece!kinda has the Mondaine look.
> 
> Sent from space


Thanks alot! Yep it has a timeless look IMO as well - and the mesh seems made for the easy reader.

Love your intelligent quartz as well!


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Just bought this watch that was like new for 30$ and made a rally strap for it! With the new strap I really like it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like how the black accents of the strap match the case.
Nice leather too - looks soft and thick.


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Just picked this up via Amazon for $30.










The reviews on Amazon were mixed, but so far, for the three days I have owned it the accuracy has been dead on.

For $30 I like this watch, even for $50 maybe, but for the $100 that the Timex website has it listed for, not so much.

I have a slate and orange nato coming in that I am excited to throw on it.

I also picked this up today for $25 on Amazon. I am excited for it to get here Sunday.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cheesetime said:


>


This is a very elegant watch - the greens are perfect.
I've always wondered, why a 24 hour bezel?

And here's my "new-to-me" Field Reader:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

May of 1991 built classic LCD Timex while watching the TOS marathon on BBC America.

10 points to the first to name the episode.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Picked this very affordable used chrono that I thought was rather interesting. 
I don't know much about this one but it has a screw down crown and I just dig the blue sunburst dial. 
Certainly adds color to my wrist. Should be interesting to try different straps but the bracelet is perfect for now.
Just a good weekend addition.

*Timex Chrono*



























No Indiglo but at least there's a little bit of lume.









Anyway, should eat a pretty good dinner tonight.









Hope y'all are having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Received two boxes from Amazon today...

Here is the new slate and orange nato on the Waterbury I picked up last week.










I think the orange in the strap really brings out the indices and second hand.

Second package was this beauty:










This one really punches above the $25 I paid. No noticeable blemishes or defects in craftsmanship. The green bezel is a fantastic hue and the dial has a soft green tint to it. It came on a green nato but I swapped it out for this leather Cola Reb strap I had laying around.

All in all, happy with my Timex purchases.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I pine after a largish day date Timex. But have seen date only that aren't bad...


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anyone know of any information on the new Waterbury chrono, TW2P95500ZA? Here is the link to it: The Waterbury Chronograph | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cheesetime said:


> I think the orange in the strap really brings out the indices and second hand.


It's like a completely different watch.
I'm not really fond of it in stock form, but the strap gives it a Dutch modern look that I dig. Nicely done.

On the other hand, I love the Triple Green of the stock dial, bezel & strap - I've not really seen anyone else do such a watch combo.
The brown leather does make it look a lot more masculine though.

Does Timex give any reason for the 24 hours bezel?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Here is my affordable for today. I haven't seen this one much anymore.









Yes, it's still a Timex.









Yup, it's the old........

*Timex Expedition World Time*









It's a bit old school with all the tech and apps available nowadays in our smart gadgets but it's still cool to me.
I like the light cream dial and easy readable markers and overall lay out. The independent 4th hand can come handy during travels along
with the smooth bidirectional rotating bezel. I dig the profile as well.


















There is no Indiglo but at least there's a little bit of lume.









I think this watch will do.

















Hope everyone is having a great Monday.
b-)​_


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

^ that is a sweet looking watch, friend.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

daschlag said:


> ^ that is a sweet looking watch, friend.


Thank you daschlag. I think so too. :-!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1974 Timex Sportster with the trusty M25 movement. Near NOS condition. I *almost* feel guilty at how little I paid for this.


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)

I've had a few Timex's over the years. A nice digital T48042 Expedition identical to this which got misplaced in a move years ago.










And I still have a Timex T46861 Metal Field Expedition which I'm wearing today. I've had this one for nearly 20 years and it's taken all manner of beatings and keeps on kicking.










So while they're not flashy, I have nothing but love for my Timex watches. I still miss that digital.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Didn't have a lot of time to look around. But I did get into the
Time Factory in NW Houston and this caught my eye.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

I had a Sekonda USSR watch I actually sold then bought back. I was happy to have it back till it started playing up. I looked for an old alternative...

I hadn't worn my easy reader for a long time and decided to pass it on.

So left with this situation I opened eBay and one of my saved sellers was selling an 80's Timex. I contacted him and traded the Sekonda as he services them and paid a small amount for the 80's Timex. Fills the job of both and it's stunning!

M24 movement. Needs regulating as it's running slow after service. Can this be done? Pics?


































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Derek411 said:


> M24 movement. Needs regulating as it's running slow after service. Can this be done? Pics?


I'm not sure.

Here is a link to the factory service manual for the M24. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiweW5SYUlyTFFNZzA


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

matlobi said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> Here is a link to the factory service manual for the M24. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiweW5SYUlyTFFNZzA


Thanks for that. May contact the seller as i'd likely break it before doing any good.

I have saved that document tho. Hopefully it gets rectified maybe a bump in shipping.

Edit. Google said a tap on the back to free up the main spring may help. So far so good. Thought it odd it would do this after a service. Fingers crossed!

Edit 2 sorry. It's running slow. Seller gave refund and I keep watch. Guess I'll be late then.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

matlobi said:


> 1974 Timex Sportster with the trusty M25 movement. Near NOS condition. I *almost* feel guilty at how little I paid for this.


Congratulations! That's an amazing find, looks wonderful!
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just enjoying how Timex kept everything super simple for the Weekender.
I really like how they combined a classic case style with a modern chapter ring.


----------



## Abrahamv2 (Dec 12, 2013)

When I was a kid I lost a Timex on a dirt road on the way to a rope swing. I found it two summers later (and two New England winters). It was dented and looked like it got run over. Want to guess? It still worked.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Abrahamv2 said:


> When I was a kid I lost a Timex on a dirt road on the way to a rope swing. I found it two summers later (and two New England winters). It was dented and looked like it got run over. Want to guess? It still worked.


Amazing! Do you still have it?

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Abrahamv2 said:


> When I was a kid I lost a Timex on a dirt road on the way to a rope swing. I found it two summers later (and two New England winters). It was dented and looked like it got run over. Want to guess? It still worked.


Well, their coined adage "It takes a licking and keeps on ticking!" wasn't just marketing hyperbole. ;-)


----------



## Abrahamv2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Zsolto said:


> Amazing! Do you still have it?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Unfortunately I don't. I "upgraded". Haha and I'm sure my "upgrade" didn't last. Just like wives and girlfriends.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Abrahamv2 said:


> Unfortunately I don't. I "upgraded". Haha and I'm sure my "upgrade" didn't last. Just like wives and girlfriends.


Lol. That said, I don't know about girlfriends and wives, since I have been married to my first serious gf since 1991...

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_No puny pasty timepiece to start the day.
Sporting my affordable big black clock


















Generously knurled for aesthetic pleasure.



































Have a great Saturday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _No puny pasty timepiece to start the day.
> Sporting my affordable big black clock
> 
> 
> ...


This model is not availabe anymore, anywhere either. Just sayin' 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> This model is not availabe anymore, anywhere either. Just sayin'
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Unfortunately discontinued as well but I did see it recently at a local sporting good store about a couple of weeks ago. I'll inquire if it's still available.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

I trying to find this 2 watches, can you guys tell me the model ? 1 is a gmt























and this one


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

View attachment 9392586

Don't know








Timex T41151 World Time Watchhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-WR100m-World-Time-Expedition-Mens-Wristwatch-/201652483727








View attachment 9392594

*Timex T41291 Expedition Chronograph Watch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-WR100M-Chronograph-Mens-Wristwatch-/201652478676
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIMEX-DIVE-WATCH-WR100M-921-P3-TACHYMETER-CHROMOGRAPH-INDIGLO-/222248486641*


----------



## Hagbard (Sep 9, 2006)

I had three different quartz Timex and they ran a bit slow which I don't like.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My First Timex....vintage though...


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well yeah. T49909 here. Pretty accurate so far. And oh baby the whole dial lights up with Indiglo!


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 9392586
> 
> Don't know
> 
> ...


do you know where I can finds those new ?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Must be a Timex weekend, appreciating this big Jolly Green.
One thing is for sure, fall is coming.

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
*


























Hoping everyone is having a blessed Sunday.
b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SirPaulGerman said:


> do you know where I can finds those new ?


No, sorry.

I think it's been 4-8 years since they made them, so standard retailers will be out of stock.
Sometimes there will be a cache of this type of watch show up - usually from outside the US.
The usual: Amazon, ebay, Lionseek, Etsy (mostly for vintage)...

You might do a search for Timex Ameritus chronograph - similar but not quite as robust and no 24 bezel.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Must be a Timex weekend, appreciating this big Jolly Green.
> One thing is for sure, fall is coming.
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822
> ...


There you go again... What a great way to put me into an autumn/fall mood! Thanks, BevoWatch, love this new set of photos, too!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Just arrived this morning.
For $30 only, the watch is a winner!
I put leather strap on it. It looks really good!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> There you go again... What a great way to put me into an autumn/fall mood! Thanks, BevoWatch, love this new set of photos, too!


Thanks. BTW, where are your Timex pics? Would love to see em.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

One more photo. ;-)


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks. BTW, where are your Timex pics? Would love to see em.


Hey, thanks for asking. Well, I currently have just one Timex, an ana-digi Ironman I bought in 2004. It is waiting for a new resin strap so I cannot wear it now. But I plan to introduce it when it is in a presentable state again. 
My other Timex, a beige/leather Tide-Temp-Comp is still in its box because it will be the present for my 50th birthday from my parents in December.
I took some photos of it when I bought it, so I can give you a sneak peek of that if you don't tell my mother, lol.








I posted a few photos of one of my Casios here recently:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-us-your-casios-540240-65.html#post33674618

They don't come even close to yours. I have long wanted to ask you to tell us about how you take these photos. I gleaned from the exif data that you are using an Olympus Tough camera but some of your shots look like you had it installed on a tripod. Or you have an amazing eye for shooting blind with the camera turned to you. Or someone else is taking the pictures with you being the model... Or...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Hey, thanks for asking. Well, I currently have just one Timex, an ana-digi Ironman I bought in 2004. It is waiting for a new resin strap so I cannot wear it now. But I plan to introduce it when it is in a presentable state again.
> My other Timex, a beige/leather Tide-Temp-Comp is still in its box because it will be the present for my 50th birthday from my parents in December.
> I took some photos of it when I bought it, so I can give you a sneak peek of that if you don't tell my mother, lol.
> View attachment 9403594
> ...


_THAT IS AWESOME! The picture, the watch, the whole composition. Thank you for sharing that. 
Yes, I only have a plain ole point and shoot and it's the Olympus Tough TG-3. 
I've had it for about 3 years now and it's my only camera that I use. 
I use a small tripod but for the most part I just hold it steady with my right hand. 
I don't have anyone taking my pictures, all done by me. 
Tripod and a 12 sec timer and that's it.

Nice waterproof camera to capture moments like this.....
Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822

















b-)​_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Macro + Zoom = Fun!

20160919_181430-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz

2016-09-19 17.25.49 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _THAT IS AWESOME! The picture, the watch, the whole composition. Thank you for sharing that.
> Yes, I only have a plain ole point and shoot and it's the Olympus Tough TG-3.
> I've had it for about 3 years now and it's my only camera that I use.
> I use a small tripod but for the most part I just hold it steady with my right hand.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, BevoWatch. You have developed an amazing and individual style and you use your camera and tripod to very good effect. Those pics with you wearing various outdoor attire and your watch look like they are from a glossy magazine. The colour coordination and the impeccable new quality of your clothes make them really outstanding.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Thanks for the explanation, BevoWatch. You have developed an amazing and individual style and you use your camera and tripod to very good effect. Those pics with you wearing various outdoor attire and your watch look like they are from a glossy magazine. The colour coordination and the impeccable new quality of your clothes make them really outstanding.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Wow, thank you. I've always thought I could dress myself until I got married. Nowadays I'm always asked "Honey, is that what you're wearing?" just about every time we're about to go out. That's my cue that I somehow f*cked up my attire and back to the dressing room I go. LOL! I rarely wear a suit and tie for work and I don't attend a lot of formal events so I'm just casual all around. I rely on a few trusted brands for clothing and I like to rummage consignment stores and thrift shops also. It's amazing what you can find in those places.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> One more photo. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9403130










Just installed "Topaz Impression 2" and this pic was on the screen - couldn't resist.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Still lovin' the Fairfield.


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

After a couple of weeks of pretty heavy play in my rotation, I have to say I am impressed with these two. Both have held time like a champ and I have received many compliments.










I do have to say they have the Timex tick though. Doesn't really bother me, but it is rather noticeable.

Noticed a sweet reflection today at work on accident, so grabbed my phone for a quick pic










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Classic case, nice clean dial - the hands can be elegantly styled since they don't have to have lume.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_So what if you fancy this and don't exactly want to pony up for the hefty price Tag?.......









You get the most sensible pocket friendly affordable alternative......









Even has a little bit of lume.









If lume is not enough how about this......









Does Tag have Indiglo? Don't think so.;-)
Anyway, cool watch.








b-)​_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ While the Timex is easier on the wallet, the Tag is probably easier to get your hands on.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> ^ While the Timex is easier on the wallet, the Tag is probably easier to get your hands on.


Meh, found it no problem.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Replacement military field came in:








To hot for leather.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Replacement military field came in.


Did you send yours into Timex for service? and they sent you a whole different watch??


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Indeed. I put up a little thread about it, earlier. 

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Every Timex fan should have an Easy Set alarm at some point.
They're are very mechanical for being quartz.
The crown positions engage gears to the bezel - then you can spin the bezel to set the date, time, minute & hour alarms.
You don't ever have to turn the crowns.
And, then you get to watch the hands move towards the trip wires where they complete the circuit for the beep.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to this legit f71 chrono late yesterday and still sporting it today.....

*Timex Monaco*




































Yesterday was a much nicer day. Today is rain all day......









Versatile enough......








TGIF and have a fantastic weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Switched to this legit f71 chrono late yesterday and still sporting it today.....​
> *Timex Monaco*
> 
> 
> ...


_

I want one in the worst way but am having zero luck finding it. _


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh man... your Timexes and your photos. You know what? I am so grateful to you because you showed me that one can have grail watches that do not cost big dollar. Finding them is another issue though. This Monaco is gorgeous and I am in love with it ever since I first set eye on it.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

FWIW -

Timex Waterbury $33.99 free shipping from Timex.
It's 40mm with 20mm strap. All stainless with domed crystal.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Oh man... your Timexes and your photos. You know what? I am so grateful to you because you showed me that one can have grail watches that do not cost big dollar. Finding them is another issue though. This Monaco is gorgeous and I am in love with it ever since I first set eye on it.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


You're one of the nicest poster on this particular thread, always has been. I appreciate you liking my posts and nicely commenting on my contribution. Again, thank you.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Happy Saturday everyone!

Enjoying the early fall season neighborhood walk and giving a little appreciation to my affordable.....

Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895




































Hoping everyone is enjoying their weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm thinking Timex Tuesday. Only have one right now. 49909 I think.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I switched as soon as I got home so that I can do my usual weekend game time cooking.
I had a great success the last time with this watch.....

Timex Chronograph
with smoked bbq ribs....








Love the sunburst blue!









....so no need to change but this time with roasted pork belly.









Oh yeah, just need my beer now and life is good. 
Let the games begin.








Yum.
b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So, this is a 2017 model.
Appears in only one dial so far.

Note:
Sub second dial
No day/date

I am looking forward to this movement in new models -
hopefully it is quiet.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm planning on Timex Tuesday!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> So, this is a 2017 model.
> Appears in only one dial so far.
> 
> Note:
> ...


Interesting. I really hate the new font on the weekenders. That aside, this could be a nice model, I'll be looking for a white dial version.

Any idea if this is the 38mm case or just the stupid 40mm version?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I really hate the new font on the weekenders.
> ...or just the stupid 40mm version?


I laughed about your 40mm comment - why can't we have everything in 38mm?

Yes, the sub seconds is a 40mm.
The Timex Scout is 40mm as well, but the dial/movement is a direct swap between the Scout & the 38mm Waterbury - so Timex can do 38mm effortlessly if they want.

As far as this 2017 model goes, I'm not impressed.
Brown hands on brown dial? from the company that's been selling Easy Readers by the millions for decades?

I'd like Timex to bring back the engraved dial below with the sub-seconds hand movement in the stainless steel domed crystal 38mm Waterbury case:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I'm planning on Timex Tuesday!


I'm in - Start a thread.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this GMT watch. I have a sister who lives in another country and now I can tell the time there at a glance.
This came handy last night before making a phone call.

*Timex Expedition World Time*


















Simplicity, function, and about the perfect size for readability. 
Even the original leather strap is soft and comfortable. 









Dig the hint of blue lume to the GMT hand.









Happy Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

'80's Weekender???? ;-)
Cheers p


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> The Timex Scout is 40mm as well, but the dial/movement is a direct swap between the Scout & the 38mm Waterbury - so Timex can do 38mm effortlessly if they want.


Really? That's interesting. I'm somewhat tempted to kitbash one now...


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Appreciating this GMT watch. I have a sister who lives in another country and now I can tell the time there at a glance.
> This came handy last night before making a phone call.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.
> b-)​_


The 3GMT has been on my radar for a while, too. So classy photos again. My BevoWatch gallery is happy  Thanks for the new pics and have a nice week yet!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> The 3GMT has been on my radar for a while, too. So classy photos again. My BevoWatch gallery is happy  Thanks for the new pics and have a nice week yet!
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Thanks again Zsolto, you're easily pleased. Any new Timex coming your way? I know you've mentioned about the Timex Monaco as one of your affordable grail watch. I may have some good news for you about that but give me time, that is if you're still interested. It may be more promising than the field watch you've wanted and I'm still on a look out for that.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Really? I'm somewhat tempted to kitbash one now...


Here's an example of a pick&place swap - Scout case & Originals dial/mov't:









Give it try - it's rewarding.
If you have any questions, I'll do my limited best to help.

For this swap:
Literally, 
remove back & stem,
swap dial/mov't,
replace stem & back.

Donor Scout:
(this is a 40mm case)








Donor Original's T-Series Medic White Air Force Blue:
(this is a 38mm case)


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> _Appreciating this GMT watch. I have a sister who lives in another country and now I can tell the time there at a glance.
> This came handy last night before making a phone call.
> 
> *Time Expedition World Time*
> ...


I really want a Timex Gmt but I am not able to find it anywhere, help please ?????


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

SirPaulGerman said:


> I really want a Timex Gmt but I am not able to find it anywhere, help please ?????


I'll keep an eye one out for you. That's a watch that's been discontinued and it may be difficult to find brand new. I just got lucky and found one on Ebay.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

SirPaulGerman said:


> I really want a Timex Gmt but I am not able to find it anywhere, help please ???




Timex currently makes a series of GMT watches in their Intelligent Quartz line. May be more than you're willing to spend though, but you could probably find them from third party merchants.

Multilingual Search | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

matlobi said:


> [/COLOR]
> Timex currently makes a series of GMT watches in their Intelligent Quartz line. May be more than you're willing to spend though, but you could probably find them from third party merchants.
> 
> Multilingual Search | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


I knew about the new one, but is way to big for my taste, let me know if you find one, thanks


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks again Zsolto, you're easily pleased. Any new Timex coming your way? I know you've mentioned about the Timex Monaco as one of your affordable grail watch. I may have some good news for you about that but give me time, that is if you're still interested. It may be more promising than the field watch you've wanted and I'm still on a look out for that.


Well, I am waiting for my 50th birthday when I will receive my Timex Tide Temp Comp. As for the Monaco, this sounds really exciting, thank you! I am interested, depending on the price of course. I have just spent a chunk of my funds available for this on a Casio. I will introduce it at the Show us your Casio thread soon 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I heard someone say that Tuesday is for Timex! Timex Tuesday!!!!

2016-09-27_09-15-31


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Well, I am waiting for my 50th birthday when I will receive my Timex Tide Temp Comp. As for the Monaco, this sounds really exciting, thank you! I am interested, depending on the price of course. I have just spent a chunk of my funds available for this on a Casio. I will introduce it at the Show us your Casio thread soon
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Just let me know about the Timex Monaco when you're ready. Can hardly wait for your Casio intro. Have a nice day Zsolto.:-!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> I heard someone say that Tuesday is for Timex! Timex Tuesday!!!!


My 1958 Viscount says "Hello!"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Tuesday (start the thread Poor Dave)

I like watches like Damasko where the minute & seconds hands meet the minute marks.
(I also need glasses to read, so legibility is a high priority for me)

The stubby Hamilton homage hands are gone - replaced by Resin Camper hands.
(notice the quality of the hour hand.... yeesh)

Minimally cased in an all black Easy Reader.









Original


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Because it's 3-6-9 at BSHT, a cameo appearance.....








So photogenic.
b-)​_


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well I followed through with it!


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> Timex Tuesday (start the thread Poor Dave)
> 
> I like watches like Damasko where the minute & seconds hands meet the minute marks.
> (I also need glasses to read, so legibility is a high priority for me)
> ...


Ooo nice work on the hands! Do you have a wider shot showing the case?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Really bad lighting here...









The new hour hand uses most of the available space.
The watch is much easier to read now.









The original Metal Field is on the left (36.5mm), 
On the right is the Metal Field dial in a South Street Easy Reader case (35.25mm).
I have a hard time seeing the chrome tips of the stock hands...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Timex should start making solar charged watches again...










....without the fragile, dent prone metal cover on the case. These old ones must have two seperate movements inside, one digital and one analog


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I remember this one:









but I've never seen an ani-digi Kermit Green reversed LCD liker yours --- sweet.

It's about 8 years old now? still on original battery?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cayabo said:


> I remember this one:
> 
> View attachment 9488010
> 
> ...


Still original batteries, I have several including the red one you show.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Because it's 3-6-9 at BSHT, a cameo appearance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOoooooohhhhh... I truly believe this dial is a stroke of a genius. So simple, clear and expressive and so at the same time so pleasing to the eye. I have quite a few nice (to me) watches but whenever I see this one my heart misses a beat.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

sticky said:


> It seems quite popular to bash Timex and I don't really know why
> 
> _Well, I think some folks are missing out. Pretty sure most of you feel the same as I do with your Timex.
> 
> ...


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Timex x Briefing x United Arrows


----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?












This is my first watch, I've had to have it fixed once but I love it. It's only $30, I think they still make this one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One of mine from the 70's ......................



Cheers p (1974 nos)


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I seriously do not need to buy any more watches. 
But if I do it will almost certainly be a Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hiro1963 said:


> Timex x United Arrows


This is the most expensive Timex I've seen in a while.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Towr said:


> This is my first watch, I've had to have it fixed once but I love it. It's only $30, I think they still make this one.


It is a Timex case and a Miyota (Citizen) movement.
I like the Miyota better than Timex's own (current) chronograph movement that only goes to 30 minutes.

(They haven't been made in awhile.)


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Because it's 3-6-9 at BSHT, a cameo appearance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning . What model is this? I just have to ask.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

lerijiso said:


> Stunning . What model is this? I just have to ask.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


_It's OK to ask as many have inquired and would like to have this watch as well. Unfortunately it's a discontinued model and there's very few out there to be had. I've only seen one other forum member to post this watch and it's also his favorite. It is absolutely beautiful and definitely one of may favorite as well.

*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede Slip Thru Strap Watch T499359J*
Easily one of the most beautiful dial Timex has put out IMO.









Of course it has Indiglo as well.....









Ultrasuede strap is soft and very comfortable, I don't even want to put a different strap for it. 









Love this watch.....








b-)​_


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _It's OK to ask as many have inquired and would like to have this watch as well. Unfortunately it's a discontinued model and there's very few out there to be had. I've only seen one other forum member to post this watch and it's also his favorite. It is absolutely beautiful and definitely one of may favorite as well.
> 
> Easily one of the most beautiful dial Timex has put out IMO.​_


_

Ahh..discontinued.. No wonder I can't find it anywhere. You have a gem there.

Thanks for that awesome reply.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk​_


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

cayabo said:


> This is the most expensive Timex I've seen in a while.


Thanks for the heads up. I had no idea. It was inside the care package I received from my brother. Maybe I should be more careful with it. :-d


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

There's a Timex Monaco on Amazon right now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000SQNJWW/ref=gp_aw_ybh_a_13

It's $200. But it's the more desirable/popular model with the monochromatic color scheme and stick markers. It also comes on an easy-to-remove leather strap with standard spring bars - the bracelet is super hard to remove on other models.

Yeah, it sure is expensive for a Timex. But it's NOS - it's new-in-box and discontinued.

(No affiliation with the seller whatsoever.)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's a good looking Timex.



brandon\ said:


> There's a Timex Monaco on Amazon right now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000SQNJWW/ref=gp_aw_ybh_a_13
> 
> ...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another oldie today - nos Merc..............
Cheers p


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, I didn't know that I got the less desirable version of the Timex Monaco according brandon\ and here I am today enjoying it.

*Timex Monaco*


















Maybe the bracelet makes it just too robust and solid, lending itself to be more durable and last longer.









This watch has got some weight to it and personally I like it better with a bracelet than a strap or band so that I would have less chance of dropping it when taking it on and off.
I guess I would just have to live with that burden.









Maybe I can console myself since I paid a lot less than $200 for mine.

Having said all that, I'm glad to know that at least I have a backup just in case my desire for my Monaco diminishes.
I just have to be steadfast and hopefully be more on target with my watch selection. I need something to aim at.
I think this one will do......

*The Mod Watch*


















This fella Todd Snyder had something to do with this watch. 
I think he knows a thing or two about fashion so I'll just to trust him on this one. 









Just another day of love for Timex....

















Have a nice day.
Hey, y'all pick your Timex. Enjoy it and carry on....
b-)​_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Well, I didn't know that I got the less desirable version of the Timex Monaco according brandon\ and here I am today enjoying it.
> 
> Maybe the bracelet makes it just too robust and solid, lending itself to be more durable and last longer.
> 
> ...


_

I didn't mean to take a shot at you or watch. I was just surmising that the version on Amazon I posted was considered the most desirable of the Timex Monacos based on trends around here.

- Most people prefer cleaner and less cluttered dials. And most people don't like cut-off numerals on chronographs. Hence stick markers > numerals. 
- Most people like easy to change straps. Hence standard spring-bars > solid bars. 
- Most people don't like watches that are too shiny or polished. Hence leather > bracelet with polished links.

I had the same exact watch you had. And in my opinion, the bracelet was just too much. It's a 22mm non-tapering bracelet with polished links. Then couple that with the square case.

And I had to take it to a jeweler to have it removed. The guy was a volunteer fire fighter and he had to hammer it pretty damned hard to get the pins out. I just don't see any reason for that.

And I also paid way less than $200 for mine. It was just a little over one-fourth of that. But $200 is not insane for this model - considering it's NOS.

Also, there is a lot to like about the watch. It was from Timex's Premium line. It has a stainless steel case - not chrome plated. The hour hand is independent for quick time zone changes. The Indiglo has a night mode.

I'm sorry if I offended you. I enjoy seeing all of your posts and photography.

Here was mine:
















_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I had no idea. It was inside the care package I received from my brother. Maybe I should be more careful with it. :-d


It's really the very popular "Camper" that is popular in part because of its affordability - but with the "Beauty&Youth" dial it's suddenly worth $200 (in Japan at least).


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hey Brandon\....








b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's my newest.
Been looking for a long time and finally found one of these for a reasonable price.

1. 38mm case = perfect
2. Case
.. a Stainless steel 
.. b Hammered finish
.. c Classic shape with subtle updated "bulgie-ness" - it's like the case is a bit pressurized
3. Slightly domed crystal
4. A chapter ring with reliefs
5. "T" series seconds hand
6. Easy Reader dial style = pure Timex (or IBM wall clock if you're old enough)
7. Nicely styled hands that get to be dead black since lume isn't needed with Indiglo


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> _It's OK to ask as many have inquired and would like to have this watch as well. Unfortunately it's a discontinued model and there's very few out there to be had. I've only seen one other forum member to post this watch and it's also his favorite. It is absolutely beautiful and definitely one of may favorite as well.
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede Slip Thru Strap Watch T499359J*
> Easily one of the most beautiful dial Timex has put out IMO.​_


I had this model...after seeing these *awesome* pics by BevoWatch, I fully regret selling mine...ugh. I loved the airplane seconds hand.

Dan

_​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Back to the Monaco for the evening. Because of Indiglo.

*Timex Monaco*









b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> I had this model...after seeing these *awesome* pics by BevoWatch, I fully regret selling mine...ugh. I loved the airplane seconds hand.
> 
> Dan
> 
> _​_


Why did you sell it to begin with Dan? It's a shame that it's been discontinued. It's incredible as to how many guys really like this watch as well. I've had numerous PMs all wanting to know as to where I got it. Ebay for a total of $27.50. I placed the first bid for the asking price of $17.50 and waited several days and next thing i know is that I got an email that I won it. I was the only that placed a bid, unbelievable. $10 shipping.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan-LAX said:


> I had this model...after seeing these *awesome* pics by BevoWatch, I fully regret selling mine...ugh. I loved the airplane seconds hand.


Don't feel bad, you're not the only one here who had one and then let it go. I took mine back to the store. I felt a nagging sense that the hands were both lost in a sea of blank dial space and overwhelmed by the strong hour markers. I don't see that when I look at bevo's awesome pics now, but I know I made the right decision for me. Maybe you did too?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome!! This watch just became my grail...just kidding. It is a nice watch, seriously.



BevoWatch said:


> _Back to the Monaco for the evening. Because of Indiglo.
> 
> *Timex Monaco*
> 
> ...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I really like how this thread has been going for over 8 years. I'll keep it going with a few cool pics.


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Vintage Timex is so underappreciated and underpriced! You can get 'em for 30$ on the Bay.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Face4 said:


> Vintage Timex is so underappreciated and underpriced! You can get 'em for 30$ on the Bay.


You can get them for much cheaper than that if you know how to search effectively.

I bought this one for less than $10. b-)


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^Agree on that... I don't have a picture ATM, but I got my Dad a vintage Timex winder for $8 on eBay. It was nearly mint condition. I posted it on here somewhere at the time, so I'll try to find the picture.

Pictured here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/picked-up-my-dad-3015426.html


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Awesome!! This watch just became my grail...just kidding. It is a nice watch, seriously.


_
It's that nice, solid, and I personally recommend going with the bracelet version as it has some weight to it. Brandon/ mentioned earlier that it took a volunteer fireman with force to remove the bracelet, to me it's just another testament to the robustness and tough built of this watch. I appreciate that. The bracelet is a mixed of brushed and polished links as I've shown in my pictures, not just polished. The non tapering bracelet balances the watch since it has some weight to it. A tapering bracelet or a nato strap will only make it top heavy, unbalanced and will have a higher probability of slippage/droppage while putting it on and off. That's just all my opinion man. As far as the watch, highly recommended.:-! Definitely one of the best Timex has put out.

I like a little color on the dial, gives it a little pop.


























b-)​_


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just ordered this gem....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Tesseract72 said:


> Just ordered this gem.... http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> You'll like it as well.:-!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Here are my only two Timex, both of which may go to the chopping block soon to finance something else.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


>


Close-up pictures do these watches a disservice.
They don't have microscopic beauty like a $20k A. _Lange_ & Söhne - but in real life they are quite attractive.
My father wears the blue version to events where Rolex are standard fare & no one has ever noticed that it is a $10 eBay gift.

I really like the different nature of the grey dial with a change of band.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Close-up pictures do these watches a disservice.
> They don't have microscopic beauty like a $20k A. _Lange_ & Söhne - but in real life they are quite attractive.
> My father wears the blue version to events where Rolex are standard fare & no one has ever noticed that it is a $10 eBay gift.
> 
> I really like the different nature of the grey dial with a change of band.


You are right there, just look at the macros of a Grand Seiko... but for that kind of money I expect them to be perfect. That said, Timexes are amazing value for money and have some exceptionaly nicely made models. Which, when photographed right, can look like a million bucks.
I can't wait to put my hands on my TideTempComp 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm thinking about this one...








A tad big though at 47mm.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I'm thinking about this one...
> View attachment 9525242
> 
> 
> A tad big though at 47mm.


If you like it and you've got the wrist size for it then go get it. Give us an update with pics. I can't wear a watch that size.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I was just grocery shopping at the local Meijer (Michigan's one-stop-shop), and I witnessed a boy waiting in line with his mother who was letting him pick out a watch, maybe his first. It was kind of fun to be a fly on the wall. It took me back. The choice was between two watches, a no-name watch and a Timex. I didn't give my two cents, but he picked the Timex, which I believe was the one I've attached here. Pointless story, but I just wanted to share because I enjoyed being an outsider, witnessing a boy's first Timex. Have a great weekend, all. 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I know I've said it need to get back to the Time Factory with Money.
But now I simply MUST replace my poor worn out pickup truck. 
And it's going to require every dollar I can put towards it.
So no new watches, knives or anything else for a while.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I'm thinking about this one...
> 
> A tad big though at 47mm.


Go for it! You wont regret it. It is an awesome piece!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I witnessed a boy pick out a watch, maybe his first.


Smart kid.
Classic late 50's style.
Correctly sized.
Indiglo.
And he got 90% off the price of the nearly identical Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> Why did you sell it to begin with Dan? It's a shame that it's been discontinued. It's incredible as to how many guys really like this watch as well. I've had numerous PMs all wanting to know as to where I got it. Ebay for a total of $27.50. I placed the first bid for the asking price of $17.50 and waited several days and next thing i know is that I got an email that I won it. I was the only that placed a bid, unbelievable. $10 shipping.


I went off the deep end and sold off a bunch of watches. This Timex was on the fence but the offer met my asking price, so I let it go reluctantly. 


robbery said:


> Don't feel bad, you're not the only one here who had one and then let it go. I took mine back to the store. I felt a nagging sense that the hands were both lost in a sea of blank dial space and overwhelmed by the strong hour markers. I don't see that when I look at bevo's awesome pics now, but I know I made the right decision for me. Maybe you did too?


From my perspective, the skeleton hands were perfect. I just went overboard in thinning the herd.

Dan

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> I went off the deep end and sold off a bunch of watches. This Timex was on the fence but the offer met my asking price, so I let it go reluctantly.
> 
> From my perspective, the skeleton hands were perfect. I just went overboard in thinning the herd.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I was really curious as to why. It's such a cool watch. I really hope mine last for a long time. Talking about thinning out the herd, I probably should do that myself. I only have one Expedition that I might be willing to let go down the line.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tesseract72 said:


> Just ordered this gem....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody find a better price than $138 on the Todd Snyder site?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _​_


All the other Todd Snyder Timex have "Indiglo" printed on the dial - does this one have Indiglo?


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Here's my newest.
> Been looking for a long time and finally found one of these for a reasonable price.
> 
> 1. 38mm case = perfect
> ...


I saw the black version of these on Amazon and they sold out quickly after some price drops. I am so kicking myself for not jumping on them.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


>





cayabo said:


> Close-up pictures do these watches a disservice.
> They don't have microscopic beauty like a $20k A. _Lange_ & Söhne - but in real life they are quite attractive.
> My father wears the blue version to events where Rolex are standard fare & no one has ever noticed that it is a $10 eBay gift.
> 
> I really like the different nature of the grey dial with a change of band.


Well, no one really expects a $48 watch to compare to a $20,000 watch. But for a $48 watch, that watch has great detail. I never really cared for the expansion bracelet, but swapping that out for a leather band really brings up this watch.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

This is one of my favorite Timex's, the T2N812. My only complaint is it runs slow instead of fast, but I can live with that.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> All the other Todd Snyder Timex have Indiglo on the dial - does this one have Indiglo?


 That is a darn interesting watch. But no date. And at over $100 and no date puts it quite out of reach....


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

rmeron said:


> This is one of my favorite Timex's, the T2N812. My only complaint is it runs slow instead of fast, but I can live with that.


How long have you had it? Has it always been that way? A new battery perhaps is needed soon? Nice piece.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rmeron said:


> it runs slow.


Go jogging with it every day, in a couple weeks it should run faster.
or
Get an Invicta and put it behind the Timex in your watch drawer. Then tell the Timex "You better run faster or you're benched".
or
Wear it on the downhill side of your wrist.
or
Throughout the day, leave the watch behind while you intermittently travel at the speed of light.
or
Pull the stem out and inject some PED's.
or
Remove one of the seconds from your dial.
or
Timex will replace it under warranty.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> That Mod Watch is darn interesting. But no date. And at over $100 and no date puts it quite out of reach....


I have the J Crew military & it has no date and no Indiglo - I'm thinking it is the same movement...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Here is another chrono. I took the pics yesterday but never got around to posting it. 
I bought this one new along with the Expedition World Time, but unfortunately it's another discontinued piece.
It has a nice pleasing Indiglo light along with a subtle textured dial.

Timex Expedition Chronograph T41291












































b-)​_


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

The funny thing is that Timex has some very handsome watches, but many are just anti-Timex as a general rule. I bet you could take the chrono, put some Swiss or German name on it, and ppl would rave.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> The funny thing is that Timex has some very handsome watches, but many are just anti-Timex as a general rule. I bet you could take the chrono, put some Swiss or German name on it, and ppl would rave.


Well, it's fine by me. Some folks really hate Invicta, I'm not a fan either but I've never owned one but would not say I'll never try it. Just like all watch makers I'm sure Timex has failed other folks and since it's such an affordable watch for the most part many chalks it up to being cheap disposable watches. There are some fine Timex watches imho and some are very much coveted.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

This is what I got for $18.98 Brand new Timex Original 
























Here is mine, changed the bracelet for a nato

















































the case looks to me that is sandblasted or something to make it look it old, curve crystal, I am super happy, I looks like an older watch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SirPaulGerman said:


> the case looks to me that is sandblasted or something to make it look it old, curve crystal, I am super happy, I looks like an older watch


Nice!
I really love this case.
It does have an older style, but at the same time it looks a little 'roided up - like it's been hitting the gym.

No where, and I mean no where, have I seen a review or sales information from Timex that says it has a domed crystal.
Yet, there it is. Like you, when I got one I was super pleased by how nice the whole thing is.

The finish isn't sandblasted, I've examined mine @ 60x magnification and it is like razor blades randomly chopped at it.
There are actual deep short scratches. It's nice since it will hide any future scratches. But if you wear it a lot, the roughness can polish off leaving bright spots.
Timex claims that the finish gives each watch a unique look.

I'm after the same watch but in blue - any chance your source has more available?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SirPaulGerman said:


> This is what I got for $18.98 Brand new Timex Original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is it and where did you buy it from?


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

The Timex Q does come with a blue dial and steel expansion bracelet—T2N404. I think Timex discontinued these watches so it might be hard to find them.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok, guys, I have to pass on this now, but I thought why not give you the heads-up?

Timex Expedition T49935 Military Watch | eBay

And:
newestshop | Rakuten Global Market: Timex EXPEDITION MILITARY FIELD expedition military field T49935 black x Brown watch

Good luck!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Ok, guys, I have to pass on this now, but I thought why not give you the heads-up?
> 
> Timex Expedition T49935 Military Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Admire your discipline Zsolto. Great find, it's a nice watch. Makes me even happier for the price I got it for.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

New Timex Vintage Indiglo Night Blk Date Silver Expander Band Watch T2N399 $110 | eBay

18mm band


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I feel the urge to add a Timex to my affordable collection. Just can't resolve the most iconic piece to pick. I love the GMT-2, not sure it's the perfect Timex going to represent the brand in my collection for a long time. In term of use case, I think a Timex would do good in my watch box as an "affordable dressy". Sometimes in my business trips, I visit countries where I prefer to have a cheap (and more important, cheap looking) watch at my wrist. 

Any suggestions for me?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you checked out the Waterbury collection? Check out that, the Weekender, and the field series... Here's my Weekender on a leather Hadley-Roma... Pretty cheap and classy looking IMO.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

zimaster said:


> I feel the urge to add a Timex to my affordable collection. Just can't resolve the most iconic piece to pick. I love the GMT-2, not sure it's the perfect Timex going to represent the brand in my collection for a long time. In term of use case, I think a Timex would do good in my watch box as an "affordable dressy". Sometimes in my business trips, I visit countries where I prefer to have a cheap (and more important, cheap looking) watch at my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions for me?


https://www.google.com/search?q=Tim...DduL_PAhXMOCYKHczVBToQsAQIbA&biw=1920&bih=974

It's a start. You find something in particular that passes your eye test and you have a particular question about it after doing more research, by all means stop by. Lots of posters here would love to show you how more resourceful they are at google and will gladly pass their findings as if it's theirs. ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just a bit of natural lens flare in this one.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

zimaster said:


> I feel the urge to add a Timex to my affordable collection. Just can't resolve the most iconic piece to pick. I love the GMT-2, not sure it's the perfect Timex going to represent the brand in my collection for a long time. In term of use case, I think a Timex would do good in my watch box as an "affordable dressy". Sometimes in my business trips, I visit countries where I prefer to have a cheap (and more important, cheap looking) watch at my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions for me?


An Easy Reader - good enough for a president.

A bit small for some = 35.5mm.

Both the case and the dial are Timex derived.

Currently there are many to choose from - I'd go for one with a white face.
Day date for $35
Brown leather strap for $28

WUS user avusblue has a considerable review here -"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication" -- ode to a basic Timex -- T20041
.









Here's my grandfather's on black leather & silicone:


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> An Easy Reader - presidents have worn them.
> 
> A bit small for some.
> 
> ...


Or, @zimaster can also go with a serif-font Easy Reader if you like that "grandpa" look. And unlike the other Easy Readers, these ones come in 35mm and 38mm.

You could also go with the original Weekender, the new Weekender Fairfield, or the Waterbury lines if you want a dressy watch with a Timex look.

As for travelling, in eastern Europe and the poorer parts of Asia, Timex is considered a nice brand that's on the high end of affordable-not the budget reputation that Timex has in North America.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Tomorrow is of course Timex Tuesday... I'll show some love in the morning.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Tomorrow is of course Timex Tuesday... I'll show some love in the morning.


I'm already jumping the gun. I'll be rocking my Expedition on a Hadley NATO...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

zimaster said:


> I feel the urge to add a Timex to my affordable collection. Just can't resolve the most iconic piece to pick. I love the GMT-2, not sure it's the perfect Timex going to represent the brand in my collection for a long time. In term of use case, I think a Timex would do good in my watch box as an "affordable dressy". Sometimes in my business trips, I visit countries where I prefer to have a cheap (and more important, cheap looking) watch at my wrist.
> 
> Any suggestions for me?


Waterbury Red Wing. Available in 38 and 40mm.










Here's mine.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

@brandon\ - I was counting on that post.
The $84 dollar deal on Amazon that BarryS (I think???) alerted us about is sold out....

I've had to get a pic of the date wheel on 3 matching the rest of the dial









@Prdrers, I forget how much I like that combo - you've inspired me - I'm busting out the blue dial for Timex Tuesday.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Have a golden Timex Tuesday everyone!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Tuesday.

Older combo. Thin, 38mm, and a relatively nice bracelet.
I like the yellow Expedition icon against the blue.

The dial isn't dirty, it's sparkly -









Here are the sparkles separate from the dirt:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> The dial isn't dirty, it's sparkly&#8230;


Ha. I'll have to keep that in mind when my wife lays into me about the rim around the toilet.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

I would really love to find one of these, I have googled several times to no avail. Has anyone seen one for sale?

George


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> _Late entry here but I had the T49822 with a zulu strap this afternoon.
> This affordable monstrosity of a timepiece will be worn around for the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to find one of these. I have googled multiple times and can't find this watch. Has anyone seen on?

George


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

*cayabo*, I couldn't agree more. Wore this Easy Reader on Timex Tuesday.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just ordered one of these -- Timex Elevated Classics T2P391. $29.99 from Timex's authorized eBay dealer. 

Quite a looker, kind of a mix of a Breitling and a Hamilton Khaki field watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Impulse said:


> Easy Reader on Timex Tuesday.


My 7 year old wants to tell you "That looks super good. Mesh is my favorite."

(He inherited an Easy Reader from his Great Grandpa and is going to get a mesh strap "as soon as my wrist is big enough".)


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Today, I'm wearing my new-to-me Timex Electronic Model 87. The crystal needs some polishing, and I will likely be putting this watch on black perlon or a black or gray nato strap. Right now, I'm just happy to have found a working piece to add to my Timex collection. Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1959 all aluminum one piece case Timex 100 for me today. Ranks right near the top as my favorite vintage Timex.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the wooden box as much as the watch.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

cayabo said:


> My 7 year old wants to tell you "That looks super good. Mesh is my favorite."
> 
> (He inherited an Easy Reader from his Great Grandpa and is going to get a mesh strap "as soon as my wrist is big enough".)


Thanks alot! Your 7 year old has excellent taste.


----------



## batteksystem (Sep 24, 2016)

I actually like Timex and the utilitarian feel.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I am amazed at how good this $15 eBay Times looks on a $8 solid link eBay bracelet.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metal Field Mid with Big Black Camper hands and eBay nylon 2 piece strap.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Posted this already on the Bargains thread but thought I'd mention it here, too.

On the Timex web site this weekend you can get 25% off and free shipping with the code BONVOYAGES: Watches for Men, Women, Boys, and Girls | Timex.

I just ordered this Waterbury for $71 shipped that I'd never seen anywhere else before. It looks like a somewhat similar design to a discontinued model posted earlier by Bevowatch.

View attachment 9579234


The prices on their site tend to be higher than you can usually find on Amazon or elsewhere, but they do have a few other appealing models listed there which I haven't seen anywhere else. I'm tempted to pick up a couple more at these prices.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

briburt said:


> View attachment 9579234


Cool design! I've never seen that one either, but I'm tempted to track one down. Maybe once they diffuse into the target-walmart market the price will come down a bit. Make sure to post pics and thoughts when yours gets to you!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tesseract72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrgghh, I said I wouldn't buy any more new watches this year!


Tesseract72 said:


>


-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

JSYK, I have the 'Oh, Timex' thread watch for sale in F29. That's the right # for the sales forum, yeah?









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

'66 21 jewel.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> '66 21 jewel.


Super clean dial.
Beautiful star-burst brushwork.
Applied indices.
Domed crystal.
Hand wind.
Probably keeps great time & cost less than $50.

I like that is says "WATERPROOF" - proof that in 1966 lawyers hadn't taken over.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dave - it's Timex Tuesday.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wearing my new one today, Railroad not Approved









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Timex Expedition World Time
GMT watch
*



































b-)​_


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex Tuesday.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Dang forgot. Although I needed a CDT today, so the 5600C it was... Next week...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*




































b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex Weekender Chrono on contrasting stitched leather.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Afternoon switch to another favorite Timex.

*Timex Expedition T49822
*


















Indiglo









Snow and a bright sunny crisp day outside! No Indiglo required!








b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Afternoon switch to another favorite Timex.
> 
> *Timex Expedition T49822
> *
> ...


Where are you based with all this snow, Bevowatch? 
Also, I need to make a confession. I bought a Timex on Sunday... it is not here yet, so I cannot post pics. I need to arrange shipment from Texas to Budapest, but I am very excited. It is a chronograph model that I have had on my radar for a long time and now it was offered at a discount by Timex that I could not resist.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Where are you based with all this snow, Bevowatch?
> Also, I need to make a confession. I bought a Timex on Sunday... it is not here yet, so I cannot post pics. I need to arrange shipment from Texas to Budapest, but I am very excited. It is a chronograph model that I have had on my radar for a long time and now it was offered at a discount by Timex that I could not resist.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


I'm in the northwest region of the U.S. We received a lot of snow over the last couple of days. It's starting to warm up again though so it's a mess. Congratulations with the new Timex! Post it when once you get it.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> I'm in the northwest region of the U.S. We received a lot of snow over the last couple of days. It's starting to warm up again though so it's a mess. Congratulations with the new Timex! Post it when once you get it.


Good to know there are parts of the world where weather still works as it should. When I was a kid in the very early 70's we also had nice, freezing and white winters. Now it is all gone, a few days of snow a year at best. Thanks for the snowy pics!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Timex Expedition World Time
> GMT watch
> *
> 
> ...


Is the bezel stationary on this one?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Is the bezel stationary on this one?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


_It has a smooth buttery bidirectional rotation, similar to this chrono....








b-)​_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _It has a smooth buttery bidirectional rotation, similar to this chrono....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo, nice!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I've named this guy Jason because he just won't die.

I hate this watch so I have no problem strapping it on whenever watch damage is eminent.
Nothing doing though.

Just re-roofed the car-port - it's so light & comfortable that I went inside to check on the time.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

No need for explanations!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Been waiting for this one for a long time (I'm not willing to pay $110 for it).
I wouldn't have it as an only watch, but as a 3rd of exactly the same case it fills out the stable nicely.

I dig the "Q" vibe & I'm keeping it on the expansion strap.

Seller stated "Band and case show signs of wear. Glass is very good.".
It's new. 
The "signs of wear" is the finish that Timex applied.









Here's the original - I guess:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one might look vintage, but it's not.

An homage by Timex to the first watches put out by Timex. Identical in every detail, including the buckle and pigskin strap. The only difference between this and a vintage piece is this has no radium and is quartz.

A pretty hard one to find. I can take more pictures if anyone wants to see more.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 9641002


Looks like the same case as the J Crew Military - except polished.

Is it stainless?

I would like to see a side shot of the crystal.

And the dial looks non-flat. Is that just the effect of the crystal?

Metal dial or???

Do you know when it came out &/or model?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Is it stainless?


Plated brass, which fits in with tradition, for better or for worse.



cayabo said:


> I would like to see a side shot of the crystal.


Here you go.























cayabo said:


> And the dial looks non-flat. Is that just the effect of the crystal?


I'm not sure, but I think the dial has a slight curve to it where it meets the case.



cayabo said:


> Metal dial or???


I think so, but I haven't had it apart (yet).



cayabo said:


> Do you know when it came out &/or model?


The back has J9 stamped on it, which means it was produced in September of 2001. I'm trying to find the exact name, but I do know Timex was releasing some historic homages at that time, for example they released a Ben Hogan belt clip watch that was a throwback to the original.

Few more pics:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 9643498


Very cool.

Though I admit I'm in no man's land scratching my head... 
is it a classic?
is it an homage? to oneself?
is it better that it is quartz?
is no Indiglo better?
is no date better?
I'm just not sure.

But I do like it - makes me want to do a crystal swap on a Metal Field.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The public debut of the Timex brand was 1950.

I think these were produced as a celebration of 50 years of Timex by bringing back some of the designs that put them on the road to dominating the market. 

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> No need for explanations!


The watch is beautiful, no doubt. But is the lume that good? Does it stay for long?


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

briburt said:


> Posted this already on the Bargains thread but thought I'd mention it here, too.
> 
> On the Timex web site this weekend you can get 25% off and free shipping with the code BONVOYAGES: Watches for Men, Women, Boys, and Girls | Timex.
> 
> ...


Do post pictures when you get it. I really like this and its chrono version but am waiting for it to appear on amazon and other places at a lower price.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> No need for explanations!


Oooh no... it has full lume... jeez, I love this. Still on my bucket list.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's possible. When I visit Walmart for transmission fluid if they have a Timex I like I just might come home with it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

So it's actually lumed as well as having a light? I didn't know they did that (Timexes are nothing like as common here in the UK as they used to be, so I'll use that as my excuse).



Zsolto said:


> Oooh no... it has full lume... jeez, I love this. Still on my bucket list.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Been on a aviation themed watch the past couple of days and today is no different.
Yesterday and today I started with my new affordable vintage style pilot watch......

*The Techne Merlin Aviator
*









From its clear domed crystal, classic onion crown, leather strap, 38mm case, quartz accuracy, beautiful legible dial, lume, and affordability, it's just about perfect for what it is.













































This Techne is in the Timex thread because like most nice things, you want to preserve it. I have the perfect remedy for that for the weekend.
As you might already have guessed, this is the answer.....

*Timex Expedition Military Ultrasuede Field T499359J
*









I look at this well executed dial in every way, I don't feel like I'm compromising anything.









This will do more than just fine, love it since the day I got it. 









Have a great weekend Timex fans.
b-)
​_


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Vintage Timex. Circa 1976. Minor issues with winding, but beyond that, it keeps great time so far. its -5 seconds daily. 

Added a perlon strap for more comfort in our tropical weather.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My Timex collection tripled yesterday.

Do you ever have thoughts cross your mind out of the blue?

Many years ago, I was helping my wife and her family mover her grandmother out of her apartment into an assisted living facility closer to all of us. My wife spotted a briefcase that she remembered her grandfather carrying. As she looked through it, her grandma welcomed her to take it. On our way home in the car, she was looking through it. There were membership cards, pins, letters, a belt buckle, a flask and empty bottle, and various other personal effects. And there were two wrist watches and a pocket watch. I took the pocket watch and dismissed the wrist watches. Until yesterday when I had the thought cross my mind that there are a couple watches sitting in my house that I have not been aware of. So I pulled out the briefcase and here they are. A couple of vintage Timexes.

They're both 33mm. The white one is quartz. The gold one is a front-loader handwind. I've kept it wound since yesterday and it's kept time to the minute over the last 24-hours - I haven't tracked the seconds. The battery didn't leak on the quartz, so I think it will fire right up when I get a new battery.

The white one kind of reminds me of a Raketa Big Zero.

I'm not sure how much use they'll get, but for the sake of my marriage and manhood, they aren't going anywhere - that and I'm generally a good person.

Here are the pics. The Waterbury is 38mm for scale. And my wrist is 7 1/2 ~ 7 3/4.

Enjoy.





































Some funky old spring bars.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

I have one of these because I really liked the design. It's a hefty bugger too.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice score!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

roadcykler said:


> I have one of these because I really liked the design. It's a hefty bugger too.
> View attachment 9651930


I've seen that before or a very similar model on Ebay.....
Timex Men&apos;s Quartz Linear Chronograph Grayish Face Watch T2P273 New in Box | eBay

It looks big, what's the size of the case? How about a wrist shot? Anyway, it's interesting looking. Congratulations.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Redwing needs to sell straps.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

It's measured at 47mm case diameter and 16mm case thickness.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

psychosan said:


> But is the lume that good? Does it stay for long?


Interesting question.
I didn't even know that my Military field had lume on the hands until I saw the pics Wolfsatz posted.

Here we have the same Timex (in Gray instead of Brown) compared to an Orient Blue Ray first Gen - a diver with good lume but not great.

Both watches are stored in the same place.
Both watches were set under a halogen desk lamp for approx 15 minutes at 2 foot distance.

All lights out except icons on monitor casting faint glow.
(f5.6 & 10seconds)









Lume on the Timex looks pretty good.
But the 10 second exposure time is hiding how bad it is losing the comparison.

Here's what it looked like a couple minutes later - monitor off:
(f5.6 & 0.7 seconds)









This is how it actually looked to the naked eye.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Group shot.
My 3 T-retro cased watches and a Scout with a T-retro dial swap.









And on the wrist:









Surprising how much "bigger" the white dial is compared to the black.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

how the H... do you insert the multi quotes?

Yes it does have full Lume. But ... as it is a Timex and with Indiglo added, the Lume does not really stay for long. It does look very good coming from the outside or charged from an indoor lap into a dark or total darkness room.

I will time it to see how much 'useful' time it has. I was very surprised as well to find out that it actually is Lumed. Was not expecting it at all.

This is what I am wearing right now.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

At some point, Wolfsatz, you're gonna hafta take that off.
😧

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

This thread just made me withdraw my Weekender from the sales forum and try to "love" it again. Perlon may be a good start...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Interesting question.
> I didn't even know that my Military field had lume on the hands until I saw the pics Wolfsatz posted.
> 
> Here we have the same Timex (in Gray instead of Brown) compared to an Orient Blue Ray first Gen - a diver with good lume but not great.
> ...


A very cool comparison, Cayabo, thank you!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> how the H... do you insert the multi quotes?
> 
> Yes it does have full Lume. But ... as it is a Timex and with Indiglo added, the Lume does not really stay for long. It does look very good coming from the outside or charged from an indoor lap into a dark or total darkness room.
> 
> ...


Love. That. Lume. Even if it has no stamina. Thanks again, Wolfsatz!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> This thread just made me try to "love" it again.


You might dislike it, subliminally or not, because it ticks like a time-bomb, 
reminding you of your mortality.

Take the seconds hand off. 
A little schadenfreude for being so disrespectful every gd second of the day.

Then you can love it since it has a disability.
And you'll have guilt motivating your love, isn't that the best kind?

In the watch world, you have to pay more for less:
- Automatics cost more than quartz
- hand wind is a step up from automatic
- no day or date, must be high-end
- no seconds hand is getting close to the pinnacle.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I popped a battery in my new-found Timex and it fired right up!










I never thought my HMT would look big/normal.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I popped a battery in my new-found Timex and it fired right up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon... that white face easy reader is just sublime! Ping me if you ever want to part with it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Put a "Bond" NATO on my '74 Sportster "diver" today.

A bit of a thrift shop secret agent vibe. I dig it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Brandon... that white face easy reader is just sublime! Ping me if you ever want to part with it.


Thank you. But it's never leaving. It belonged to my wife's grandfather.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

New Timex Waterbury that arrived over the weekend.

Pretty impressed by the build quality (and no audible ticking that I've noticed yet). Shinier case than shown in the photo on their web site, but overall a pretty attractive watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Terry:
Ah yes. The venerable ole Timex (as well as Ingersol Dollar watch)
I was employed by the US Army reserve in Abilene Texas. Armory
was just across the road from Timex assembly plant. I had been
furloghed by the RR I worked for.
I could stroll across the road and buy any Timex known to mankind
for 5 bucks.
Timex, I've read , was bought by a Dutch concern recently.
Good luck Timex.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Mid 80's still running strong - cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

briburt said:


> New Timex Waterbury


I like what they've done with "THE WATERBURY" font.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> This thread just made me withdraw my Weekender from the sales forum and try to "love" it again. Perlon may be a good start...


Weekenders are just so . . . shiny.

I tried to brush this one and it came out like crap. Maybe blasting would look OK.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I like what they've done with "THE WATERBURY" font.


Agree. This is a lot cleaner, in my opinion, and doesn't call as much attention to itself as the script-like font they used to use.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I like what they've done with "THE WATERBURY" font.


I like it as well. It looks like the font Timex used for years and years. My '76 for one example:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Weekenders are just so . . . shiny.


Search "Airbrush sandblaster"...
Keep us posted!
( Timex mods: Anything you got? )


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I couldn't resist one of these any longer. It's gonna be sweet on the 15th day of the month.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

briburt said:


> New Timex Waterbury that arrived over the weekend.
> 
> Pretty impressed by the build quality (and no audible ticking that I've noticed yet). Shinier case than shown in the photo on their web site, but overall a pretty attractive watch.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's a very nice one. They need to make that in 38mm. The green dial is 38mm though. Good stuff.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I never thought I would like and enjoy wearing a 33mm watch.




























And messing around with my loupe.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Go buy an early 70s auto Timex. Cost buttons. Take it home and pop the back off. Then just gaze at it. They really knew/know how to build a watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I just received a weekender in the mail.
The tick tick tick sound is loud like many reviewers have said. I will have to put it in a drawer at night.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Go buy an early 70s auto Timex. Cost buttons. Take it home and pop the back off. Then just gaze at it. They really knew/know how to build a watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please take a picture of yours to show?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Go buy an early 70s auto Timex. Cost buttons. Take it home and pop the back off. Then just gaze at it. They really knew/know how to build a watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please take a picture of yours to show?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

For #TimexTuesday I'm wearing my 1967 21 Self-Wind.











BevoWatch said:


> Can you please take a picture of yours to show?


Here's a pic of the insides of the above watch. All Timex mechanicals (hand wind and auto) aren't much to look at, but are very robust.


----------



## oynag (Sep 4, 2014)

Funny- just got and returned the Todd Snyder x Timex mod watch with a very similar face. Couldn't be more different in context or use than you've displayed.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

oynag said:


> Funny- just got and returned the Todd Snyder x Timex mod watch with a very similar face. Couldn't be more different in context or use than you've displayed.


_
I know what you mean......



























It's all good.
b-)​_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

oynag said:


> Funny- just got and returned the Todd Snyder x Timex mod watch with a very similar face. Couldn't be more different in context or use than you've displayed.


What didn't you like about it? I really want one, but I'm broke.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Just got the new JCrew catalog - They unveiled this Andros clone called Recon...enjoy


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not sure if it was Zsolto... but I do remember someone looking for one of these...I think . 
Not necessarily a bargain.. but cheaper than most I've seen

Timex Men&apos;s T49877 Black Leather Quartz Watch with Black Dial | eBay


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WHAT HAVE I DONE?

I figured the jig is up. Hahaha. A 33mm watch. lol. It was fun for a few days. I put my Seiko Monster on and just couldn't do it. I've ruined my taste and comfort zone of watches!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE?
> 
> I figured the jig is up. Hahaha. A 33mm watch. lol. It was fun for a few days. I put my Seiko Monster on and just couldn't do it. I've ruined my taste and comfort zone of watches!


Man I gotta be real with you. My 37mm SNK809 is THE most comfortable watch I own. Period. I know exactly what you're saying. You just can't beat the comfort and convenience of a small watch. Rock on!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE?
> 
> I figured the jig is up. Hahaha. A 33mm watch. lol. It was fun for a few days. I put my Seiko Monster on and just couldn't do it. I've ruined my taste and comfort zone of watches!


That's a very nice small watch. Very easy to read despite the small size.

_There are days when a smaller watch just win and I'd go for days wearing lighter, thinner, smaller watches.
Here is my fantastic Frankendirskie for example, I believe it's a 37mm case.


















See what I mean.....









and it's just perfect.









After awhile though, them big watches come calling and I feel empowered for some reason to take em on. 
So I rock em anyway. They're are all awesome.









Still wearing this one today.....









Come to think of it, I could add a smaller Timex in the collection. 38mm or less. There's so much to choose from as far as Timex. 
Gotta love the affordable Timex. 
b-)​_


----------



## redwrwf (Aug 12, 2016)

I have been thinking of getting a Timex Camper







And/or (almost definitely and) a Timex expedition scout (Which I'd like to put on a blue zulu strap)







Can anyone give their thoughts on this? I've heard lots of praise for the expedition but I haven't heard hardly anything about the camper. I've tried searching for some reviews on the camper but could only find a handful of very poorly made/short reviews

Cheers


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

3GMT for Timex Tuesday










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

redwrwf said:


> I have been thinking of getting a Timex Camper
> And/or (almost definitely and) a Timex expedition scout (Which I'd like to put on a blue zulu strap)
> Can anyone give their thoughts on this?


The Camper is a "resin" case - meaning plastic. 
It's light and tough and inexpensive.
I think the one you have pictured is a "mid-sized" case - meaning 36-39mm.
It's also considered something of a disposable watch.

Not too sure of the whole Camper line, but there is a 40mm camper with date.
It has a crazy retail price of $60.
Also available is a kids version that is 29mm.

The Scout was available with a darker case, blue seconds hand & blue zulu strap - tw4b04800.
Currently there is one with a blue dial that might look good with a blue strap - tw4b01800.
The Scout is 40mm brass case.
Timex now makes a Scout 43 = 43mm case.

If you want a smaller Scout, look at the Metal Field Mid - same shape case but 38mm.

The Timex J Crew Military is a stainless steel 37mm case with domed crystal but it is way over priced.
Sill, it has long lug-lug for 1-piece straps and is always worth $75 on eBay used.

My favorite is the T2N349 used by the Green Arrow - but quite hard to find. (38mm stainless steel domed crystal)

I'd say, get the Camper if you like it. 
It something of an iconic Timex piece.
Never hurts to have a $20 bang around watch. 
It will be very comfortable, you'll forget you're wearing it.
Then, after you've hung out on WUS for a while, you'll be in the market for a higher-end watch & the Camper will have its place.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Olyeller68 said:


> 3GMT for Timex Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just returned one today, that's another biga$$ watch. Lol! I've got enough of that. Beautiful though.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> I just returned one today, that's another biga$$ watch. Lol! I've got enough of that. Beautiful though.


With the slanted case sides it wears a lot smaller than the listed size. It's actually getting quite bit of wrist time, but then isn't the latest aquisition the reigning favorite until the next one comes along?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

redwrwf said:


> I have been thinking of getting a Timex Camper
> 
> Can anyone give their thoughts on this? I've heard lots of praise for the expedition but I haven't heard hardly anything about the camper. I've tried searching for some reviews on the camper but could only find a handful of very poorly made/short reviews
> 
> Cheers


Search the forum. There's some chatter about 'em. They're a good choice for a simple, lightweight quartz. If you like it, go for it. Overall, Timex makes excellent watches for the price. Sure, you hear the occasional story about a hand falling off or something, but you have to remember these are few when compared to how many watches they sell worldwide.

Their origin as the Waterbury Clock Co. is actually kind of cool. They were one of the first companies to start producing wrist watches.

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2016/09/28/mans-guide-wristwatches-history-wear-one/


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

No point for someone like me to wear an expensive watch. I beat the hell of them with my life style. I've got much love for Timex. This watch is my T49967, it is still very new but already has a few marks. I use this with my other Expeditions to engage in rock climbing and hiking.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite analog Expedition watch. Stainless steel, 100m WR, Indiglo, mineral crystal (recessed by 1mm), and 30 minute chronograph.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I was browsing the Timex Store yesterday and came up to this very sexy Waterbury. Never seen this specific one before. I specially like the band.

Waterbury TW2P95500


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I was browsing the Timex Store yesterday and came up to this very sexy Waterbury. Never seen this specific one before. I specially like the band.
> 
> Waterbury TW2P95500
> 
> View attachment 9687722


Yes.. This one is really eye catching. That band.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

t minus said:


> No point for someone like me to wear an expensive watch. I beat the hell of them with my life style. I've got much love for Timex. This watch is my T49967, it is still very new but already has a few marks. I use this with my other Expeditions to engage in rock climbing and hiking.


I got this watch for my brother about a year ago. He wears it on a OD green NATO, and it looks killer.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Prdrers said:


> I got this watch for my brother about a year ago. He wears it on a OD green NATO, and it looks killer.


Sounds like that might be a good idea for me too, using a NATO. I don't mind the stock band at all, but I find the NATOs more comfortable. I like the accuracy of this watch. The features are also extremely easy to use. Timex did a great job with it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On queue for Timex Thursday










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I was browsing the Timex Store yesterday and came up to this very sexy Waterbury. Never seen this specific one before. I specially like the band.
> 
> Waterbury TW2P95500
> 
> View attachment 9687722


Yeah.
This will actually be my first Timex after... uff... a LOT of years...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> I'll be over for dinner!


It's pretty good I tell you but you probably already know that, specially if you're a hunter. Love the sport of hunting and the great outdoors, a time honored tradition enjoyed by just about everybody around here where I live. Today is youth day hunt so I'll be taking my son hunting. He is quite the shooter, hope we find a nice buck.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> It's pretty good I tell you but you probably already know that, specially if you're a hunter. Love the sport of hunting and the great outdoors, a time honored tradition enjoyed by just about everybody around here where I live. Today is youth day hunt so I'll be taking my son hunting. He is quite the shooter, hope we find a nice buck.


Good luck to you both!

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, a little love for the 1962 Viscount:


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

cayabo said:


> Today, a little love for the 1962 Viscount:
> 
> View attachment 9716682


Very nice, Cayabo...I love the mid-century styling - fitting to the Mad Men era.

Dan


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dan-LAX said:


> Very nice, Cayabo...I love the mid-century styling - fitting to the Mad Men era.
> 
> Dan


Thanks -

I like gray dials and didn't have a automatic Timex.
And I have a thing for cross-hairs as well.

I have my dad's 50 year old Seiko & when I wear it, it's obvious I'm wearing a vintage watch.
Even though this Timex is 55 years old, it remains "in style" enough that most people don't think it is an old watch.

Here's a pic of an Omega Seamaster that I think Timex "drew inspiration" from.
(I'm partial to the Timex...)


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

There's a bunch of guys from the bargain thread that are about to have some Timex Waterbury love in their mailboxes after I found and posted a shot of a blue chrono model from their outlet here in Arkansas a couple weeks ago.










I don't have a shot of the one that got everyone started on sending me back for more but this one was one of my favorites. Only found one of this particular model. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This was $35 delivered on eBay. How could you not love it?


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Timex on Tuesday.

Really loving the colors and overall look of this Waterbury. Slightly domed crystal makes it even more interesting in my opinion.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm wearing this one today, from March of 91.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

briburt said:


> Timex on Tuesday.
> 
> Really loving the colors and overall look of this Waterbury. Slightly domed crystal makes it even more interesting in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Lovely waterbury.

Im sporting a Yatch Racer today.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Timex "champagne dial" mechanical on reversible grosgrain ribbon.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

My G-shock Replacement. I got it for $10 plus shipping and I love it.


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

My Weekender has been losing 0.2 seconds per day. That is -6 seconds per month which is not bad at all.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

The 3-gmt for today










Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I had a whole lotta love for my Timex Andros was a great little diver.

But a fall from my pocket to the floor was all it took to crack the glass which was a little disappointing.

I don't live in a country that provides a replacement service and I like a watch that i don't have to take off for a swim so my little Andros has been relegated to junk drawer status for now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Incoming..

Won an auction for a Excursion Gallatin (luminox homage).

Need to find a better past time. 




WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear this, I have ruined some of my watch crystals lately too, sometimes I think acrylic might be the way to go to prevent this type of damage. I hope you are able to get it replaced someday.



gregoryb said:


> I had a whole lotta love for my Timex Andros was a great little diver.
> 
> But a fall from my pocket to the floor was all it took to crack the glass which was a little disappointing.
> 
> I don't live in a country that provides a replacement service and I like a watch that i don't have to take off for a swim so my little Andros has been relegated to junk drawer status for now


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Incoming..
> 
> Won an auction for a Excursion Gallatin (luminox homage).


Hi Wolfsatz, do you mean the Expedition Gallatin? If so, I look forward to hearing about your impression of the watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Hi Wolfsatz, do you mean the Expedition Gallatin? If so, I look forward to hearing about your impression of the watch.


sorry.. yes Excursion Gallatin.

this is a picture from the web. it is a good looking piece. Let's see how well it compares to the rest of the timex field.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I looked at those before getting the Uplander, from what I can tell they appear to use the same movement and hands. I like the one you posted because the hands are not chrome like the Uplander I have. The extra thick bezel might afford more protection to the acrylic crystal on the Gallatin. Hopefully it is quieter than the Uplander! TICK-TICK, lol.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> I looked at those before getting the Uplander, from what I can tell they appear to use the same movement and hands. I like the one you posted because the hands are not chrome like the Uplander I have. The extra thick bezel might afford more protection to the acrylic crystal on the Gallatin. Hopefully it is quieter than the Uplander! TICK-TICK, lol.


I don't expect it to be. I think it is part of the Timex vibe. Only the Yacht racer is not loud. But both the 3 GMT and the Expedition field watch I have are both loud.

I actually got this because of your question the other day. very similar. I got beaten at another auction for a older expedition rated at 100 WR.

It seems that most new Timex are only rated at 50WR; while many older models have the 100WR. Very popular at ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Exped...259803?hash=item4d49f4c51b:g:0FkAAOSwIgNXwsy9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-TIME...938372?hash=item543c100f84:g:w5QAAOSw-CpYBAqZ


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I don't expect it to be. I think it is part of the Timex vibe. Only the Yacht racer is not loud. But both the 3 GMT and the Expedition field watch I have are both loud.
> 
> I actually got this because of your question the other day. very similar. I got beaten at another auction for a older expedition rated at 100 WR.
> 
> ...


The loudness is even louder with this model. I currently own a T45181, T49967, and a Sierra Expedition Chrono with a steel case for comparison. I listed loudest to quietest first. This Uplander takes the ticking to another level, seriously, it is pretty evident. Yes, I noticed that about the WR ratings as well. My T49967 and T49612 have 200m WR. The T45181 is rated for 100m, honestly I think it doesn't matter what they put on their water-resistance ratings.

The first link you posted of a Timex Expedition really show some mineral crystal damage; a nice looking watch though. If the Gallatin is quieter than the Uplander I'd be surprised. Perhaps I can compare the models at the store next time I go?


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Just used a db Meter on my Uplander....it is hitting 17 db when it ticks.

Edit: I should clarify that it is hitting 17 db above dead quiet, not 17 db.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> It seems that most new Timex are only rated at 50WR; while many older models have the 100WR. Very popular at ebay.


I just bought an older (mid 1990's) Timex diver with a 100m rating. Advertised as almost new. I'm looking forward to adding it to the collection.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

t minus said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, I have ruined some of my watch crystals lately too, sometimes I think acrylic might be the way to go to prevent this type of damage. I hope you are able to get it replaced someday.


She'll be back no doubt. But for now just a cautionary tail for my autos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

t minus said:


> Just used a db Meter on my Uplander....it is hitting 17 db when it ticks.
> 
> Edit: I should clarify that it is hitting 17 db above dead quiet, not 17 db.


Straight db or dba or dbc?
Distance and orientation of both?

My meter only has A & C weighted scales.
I might try this myself. I have the blue dialed version of your T45181.


----------



## Wrangler_Man (Jul 4, 2016)

Love Timex!


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

samshy said:


> My G-shock Replacement. I got it for $10 plus shipping and I love it.
> View attachment 9747218


Looks sweet. Model number?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Grey dial Weekender on a Black Leather Fossil Nato.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

38 mm watch..20 mm lug size...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

marathonna said:


> Grey dial Weekender on a Black Leather Fossil Nato.....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Looks clean bro. I like it. :-!


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> There's a bunch of guys from the bargain thread that are about to have some Timex Waterbury love in their mailboxes after I found and posted a shot of a blue chrono model from their outlet here in Arkansas a couple weeks ago.


Nice...spreading the Timex love! This is why I love the f71 Affordable sub-forum! No pretensions or attitudes, just great folks. You guys are all awesome!

Dan


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

robbery said:


> Looks sweet. Model number?


T5K584


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

samshy said:


> T5K584


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _It's OK to ask as many have inquired and would like to have this watch as well. Unfortunately it's a discontinued model and there's very few out there to be had. I've only seen one other forum member to post this watch and it's also his favorite. It is absolutely beautiful and definitely one of may favorite as well.
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede Slip Thru Strap Watch T499359J*
> Easily one of the most beautiful dial Timex has put out IMO.
> ...


if anyone is interested... there is one in Ebay with a similiar dial

Timex Expedition Military Field - Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

not as nice but still ok.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Straight db or dba or dbc?
> Distance and orientation of both?
> 
> My meter only has A & C weighted scales.
> I might try this myself. I have the blue dialed version of your T45181.


Straight db, distance 2 inches, orientation was parallel. I have to say I am on the fence about the Uplander, at least once I take it climbing I won't feel so bad about scratching it.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> if anyone is interested... there is one in Ebay with a similiar dial
> 
> Timex Expedition Military Field - Men's Watch | eBay
> 
> not as nice but still ok.


Actually, if anyone has canadian friends --> https://www.amazon.ca/Timex-T49935CS-Expedition-Brown-Leather/dp/B00W6XCMXW
(as far as I know, .CA doesn't ship to USA sadly.)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One of my oldest from the '50's.................new crystal, good cleaning and working just fine ........Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. incoming just got home and it is a pretty boy! I am surprised how light it is. Even though it is made of resin, it seems that it should be able to handle 'mr. rough' without issues. 
It is a loud ticker. If my 3 GMT is loud at night, this one needs to be at least in the drawer. However, the beauty of the dial with the blue markers makes up for it. At 44mm it is not huge and fits my 11 year old perfectly and he just drew a big smile when I put it on him; a very good alternative for non G shock days.

The only wish and a bit of dissapointment is the lack of Lume. if this dial was lumed it would be gorgeous! I can just imagine it all lit up. However, I know that it is because it has the Indiglo. Also, worth noting that contrary to my 3 GMT and Ironman; you must keep the crown to lit the Indiglo, it does not remain lit up for a few seconds. It may be an issue for some.

20161029_172219 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161029_172302 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161029_181849 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161029_172639 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161029_185530 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161029_185500 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20161029_185436 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> I just bought an older (mid 1990's) Timex diver with a 100m rating. Advertised as almost new. I'm looking forward to adding it to the collection.


It came in and it's a stunner.

Flawless condition, 60 click uni-direction bezel, pliable strap with no logo loss, the seconds hits nearly every mark and the Indiglo still works perfectly.

Here's where it gets interesting. Indiglo was introduced in 1992. The date code on the back of this watch dates it to August 1991. Part of the pre-introduction inventory build-up?









More/better pictures soon.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

gelocks said:


> Actually, if anyone has canadian friends --> https://www.amazon.ca/Timex-T49935CS-Expedition-Brown-Leather/dp/B00W6XCMXW
> (as far as I know, .CA doesn't ship to USA sadly.)


Well, gotta thank you for the excellent find. Thanks to the online racing league that I belong too; a fellow canadian racer is going to do the favor on this one.

also to BevoWatch.. for posting his gorgeous pictures! Has been an influence on my few last purchases.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> It's a stunner.
> The seconds hits nearly every mark.


You still see a lot of beat up ones like this. They must be sturdy.
Yours looks mighty fine.

"_TIMEX_
*INDIGLO*"
screened onto the back of the crystal? anything else?

Some of my Timex will hit most of the seconds on one trip around the dial, but the next trip it'll miss most of them??? it's mesmerizingly frustrating.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> "_TIMEX_
> *INDIGLO*"
> screened onto the back of the crystal?


It looks that way, but it's on the dial. The hands are hollow.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine has arrived...


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well, gotta thank you for the excellent find. Thanks to the online racing league that I belong too; a fellow canadian racer is going to do the favor on this one.
> 
> also to BevoWatch.. for posting his gorgeous pictures! Has been an influence on my few last purchases.


Hey..What is the size of the leather strap, the one that you are using for your 3-gmt in your pics. 21mm or u squeezed a 22mm into it?

LJ


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Pull the trigger on these 2..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope i like them..


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I simply MUST get some money and some time to visit the Time Factory!
May not find anything i saw here. But it won't hurt to look...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Timex Collection. 5 in house and 1 incoming.

20161030_115141 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Trying different outfits today. Which do you like best?

Nato leather from Strapwork Co. This one is green and brown. Good contrast with the cream dial face. 
20161030_121320 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition Gallatin on a one piece perlon from Clockwork Synergy 
20161030_121533 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition Military on a Nato from Ritchie (amazon) you can get 4 of these for 12.99 
20161030_122633 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Back to the 1 piece perlon on the 3 GMT.
20161030_122926 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> Hey..What is the size of the leather strap, the one that you are using for your 3-gmt in your pics. 21mm or u squeezed a 22mm into it?
> 
> LJ


]

I used a 22mm from Clockwork Synergy.

The leather is soft enough that you can easily squeeze in place without damaging the leather.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Of those pics - I like the Black-Pimento-Olive 1-piece on 3GMT.

I like my resin watches on rubber. 
Fits the whole use&abuse job description - curved for the Gallatin?
Or Timex makes some decent 22mm rubber straps the have "EXPEDITION" or the "E" on them.


----------



## bij (Oct 30, 2016)

T2N105 Elevated Classics "South Street" day-date







Was idly browsing the jewelry case at Wally World and, at $25 on clearance, just had to snap this up for my elderly dad.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

I need help. How do you open a 70's vintage timex automatic caseback?


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks to a tip from @BevoWatch, I was able to snag this beauty off of eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

samshy said:


> I need help. How do you open a 70's vintage timex automatic caseback?


I'm not an expert on this, but I am pretty sure there have been three variants of Timex cases. I am also not sure if all of these types were used for automatics. I'm pretty sure they were all used on hand-crackers.

1.) Pop-off/pry-off case back with full access to the movement.

2.) Pop-off/pry-off case back with limited access to the movement. The movement is placed into the case from the front - a.k.a. front-loader.

3.) No pop-off/pry-off back. Monocoque case. Front-loader.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but I am pretty sure there have been three variants of Timex cases. I am also not sure if all of these types were used for automatics. I'm pretty sure they were all used on hand-crackers.
> 
> 1.) Pop-off/pry-off case back with full access to the movement.
> 
> ...


Timex has also used screw down backs and bayonet style backs. The bayonets ended in the late 1950s.

samshy, a picture of the watch would be helpful. The back will either be 1. or 2. that brandon\ has mentioned. There should be a little notch somewhere around the edge of the case back (usually the top-left if your looking at the back) where a case knife or similar slim bladed instrument would fit. Simply apply some leverage, and it should pop right off.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy Halloween guys!

The Wicked 
TX 800 Series Linear Chrono (T3C316):


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Lovin this one today.....

Timex Monaco












































Can you blame me?
Happy Halloween Everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Timex has also used screw down backs and bayonet style backs. The bayonets ended in the late 1950s.
> 
> samshy, a picture of the watch would be helpful. The back will either be 1. or 2. that brandon\ has mentioned. There should be a little notch somewhere around the edge of the case back (usually the top-left if your looking at the back) where a case knife or similar slim bladed instrument would fit. Simply apply some leverage, and it should pop right off.


This is the case of the vintage timex.
Is the notch you are referring to located on the bottom with this one?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

akcapwatch said:


> The Wicked TX 800 Series Linear Chrono (T3C316)


Titanium, sapphire, superluminova, unidirectional bezel? & multiple time zones -
That's a sweet beast.
And the strap still looks great.

I think you should put it in the Wiki entry.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Titanium, sapphire, superluminova, unidirectional bezel? & multiple time zones -
> That's a sweet beast.
> And the strap still looks great.
> 
> I think you should put it in the Wiki entry.


If I don't get out of this thread, my Timex collection is gonna be as large as the Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If I don't get out of this thread, my Timex collection is gonna be as large as the Seiko.


But it will only cost 25%...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

samshy said:


> This is the case of the vintage timex.
> Is the notch you are referring to located on the bottom with this one?
> View attachment 9798602


Yup, that's it.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If I don't get out of this thread, my Timex collection is gonna be as large as the Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


take one from the team! 2 seikos vs 6 Timex!

Well worth it and having lots of fun with them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cayabo said:


> But it will only cost 25%...


True that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

samshy said:


> This is the case of the vintage timex.


I used an old Xacto knife for a long time time... (dull ones work better than sharp).
It finally met its match though.
Then I made my own case opener from a good quality screwdriver.

First filed the tip to an angle ie the end was no longer perpendicular to the shaft.
Then made it into a wedge with one side flatter than the other.
Now I can really apply force without risking scratches since I have good control.
I keep a strip of fine sandpaper handy to remove any burrs that form.

I found the secret to no scratches is Don't Twist. 
It's very tempting.
But inserting the "blade" at multiple places will slowly pry the back up, then a levering action will pop it free.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Titanium, sapphire, superluminova, unidirectional bezel? & multiple time zones -
> That's a sweet beast.
> And the strap still looks great.
> 
> I think you should put it in the Wiki entry.


I will do that! I'll have to work hard to get a nice pic, though; I'm just working with a Samsung Smartphone.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Does anyone have this one? I'd like to see it 'in person.'









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Does anyone have this one? I'd like to see it 'in person.'
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I sent that one to someone last week after finding it at the outlet. It's awesome looking.

ETA: here ya go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dial swap - T-Series Original dial in Scout case











cayabo said:


> More info on swap


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> _Lovin this one today.....
> 
> Timex Monaco
> 
> ...


That's a beauty, what's the model number?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Olyeller68 said:


> That's a beauty, what's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it is. T22232


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Olyeller68 said:


> That's a beauty, what's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it is. T22232


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I sent that one to someone last week after finding it at the outlet. It's awesome looking.
> 
> ETA: here ya go.
> 
> ...


It's on my list for next year!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

*Hello Friends -- today my Timex Expedition Scout Chronograph I had ordered at the Columbus Day discount arrived.
The model number is **TW4B043009J.
There is no lume whatsoever, which is a bit of a pity, but, to quote our great friend Bevowatch: the Indiglo makes up for that *


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> *Hello Friends -- today my Timex Expedition Scout Chronograph I ordered at the Columbus Day discount arrived.
> The model number is **TW4B043009J.
> There is no lume whatsoever, which is a bit of a pity, but, to quote our great friend Bevowatch: the Indiglo makes up for that *


That's a real beauty. And some great photos of it. Congrats! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Love the chronographs, but I wish Timex would produce a 12 hour version again. Here's my Weekender.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

That's an excellent post all around Zsolto. Nice watch, the combo with the leather and pictures to capture all that beauty. Dig the chapter ring on that chrono. Love it. :-!


----------



## ChronoLinks (Oct 21, 2016)

I like the look of the Weekender but I can't stand how loud the Timex quartz mechanisms are.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I wonder how much space there is in between the back plate and movement in the Weekender. Theoretically, you could cut a circle of Dynamat (sp?) or similar sound deadening material and stick it in there. That may help silence the ticking...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> ... I wish Timex would produce a 12 hour version again.


^ This. I use the chrono function to track billable hours, not billable ½-hours.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ChronoLinks said:


> I like the look of the Weekender but I can't stand how loud the Timex quartz mechanisms are.


Chronos with the small seconds sub-dial are pretty quiet.
The new Weekender with sub-seconds dial should be quiet.
The J Crew Military is very quiet.
Weekenders/Easy Readers made 2010 or earlier are quieter than the new ones.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ChronoLinks said:


> I like the look of the Weekender but I can't stand how loud the Timex quartz mechanisms are.


You can't hear the chronographs unless you put it up to your ear.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> That's an excellent post all around Zsolto. Nice watch, the combo with the leather and pictures to capture all that beauty. Dig the chapter ring on that chrono. Love it. :-!


Thanks, Bevowatch. You are a true inspiration. So this watch happened when I thought I could not buy another one for some time. But exceptional circumstances (a 25 per cent discount and three glasses of wine late in the evening  ) call for exceptional measures, lol. Although I have at least two more Timexes on my bucket list (the Monaco and the T499359) I have liked this equally well for some time so I said why not. And it did not disappoint.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Thanks, Bevowatch. You are a true inspiration. So this watch happened when I thought I could not buy another one for some time. But exceptional circumstances (a 25 per cent discount and three glasses of wine late in the evening  ) call for exceptional measures, lol. Although I have at least two more Timexes on my bucket list (the Monaco and the T499359) I have liked this equally well for some time so I said why not. And it did not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 9814218


I really like that watch. We have that here on the U.S. for around $50 and I think it's a great looking watch. That leather strap that goes with it is so spot on. I think you've made a very wonderful choice, happy for you and congratulations. Love the pics brother. Now you've made me want one. ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been looking at that one for a long time. Those pics are fantastic.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey, I am glad I could show you something nice 
Well, like you said, it is still available and you will not even have to pay 21$ shipping


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> *TW4B043009J*
> 
> View attachment 9811386


First, ^this picture cracks me up.

What I want to know is this:
Why does your watch have Scout hands (classic field watch hands)? 
yet all the other Scout chronos I've ever seen have Ameritus hands??


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Waterbury from WUS member arrived today. My favorite Timex already!! The coolest one I've ever owned.

















[URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/bill500_2006/media/A%20Watches%202015/Timex/DSC_2819_edited-1_zpstwhxtzuw.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, you are a keen observer, I did not notice that before  I have no idea, maybe they ran out of the old style... Now that I look at them I like both, mine are a bit more delicate/elaborate maybe?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Well, you are a keen observer, I did not notice that before  I have no idea, maybe they ran out of the old style... Now that I look at them I like both, mine are a bit more delicate/elaborate maybe?


I like the field style on yours much better than the Ameritus hands.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

No Love...???

I Show you love...

3 Times a Waterbury on different Nato straps...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Hope you like the Pics...


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Marathonna,
lovely photos, thanks for sharing them. They took some time to load though. I think it is a good idea to resize them to somewhere in the 1024x768 range before you post them and just attach the best one from each batch.
Did you buy the two models all at once? I love Waterburys 
Zs


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Zsolto said:


> Hey Marathonna,
> lovely photos, thanks for sharing them. They took some time to load though. I think it is a good idea to resize them to somewhere in the 1024x768 range before you post them and just attach the best one from each batch.
> Did you buy the two models all at once? I love Waterburys
> Zs


yes i did..but i did buy 2 choclate ones and one black one...
I could resize them..yes...i will do that the next Time..
The straps are all Fossil ones because yhe original ones are very bad Quality..


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

Tesseract72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. This seems to be a reissue as I've seen vintage Timexs with a dial like this. Speaking of which I've picked up two 70s era ones. Here is the cooler one. ...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mechayoshi said:


> Todd Snyder Mod Watch seems to be a reissue as I've seen vintage Timexs with a dial like this....


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 9829546
> 
> View attachment 9829554
> 
> ...


Stop showing me this watch! I can't buy any until next year!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Why does your watch have Scout hands (classic field watch hands)?
> yet all the other Scout chronos I've ever seen have Ameritus hands??





Zsolto said:


> Well, you are a keen observer, I did not notice that before  I have no idea, maybe they ran out of the old style... Now that I look at them I like both, mine are a bit more delicate/elaborate maybe?





Prdrers said:


> I like the field style on yours much better than the Ameritus hands.


Stopped by Target today.
They had 2 Scout Chrono's
1 - exactly like yours Zsolto - classic field watch hands
2 - the blue-dial dark-case with Ameritus hands

The mystery remains unsolved.

Giorgio Galli Designs (A design house owned by Timex) show pictures of the classic field watch hands so that's how I imagine it started out.
Then for some reason, Timex changed the hands to the Ameritus style.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Stopped by Target today.
> They had 2 Scout Chrono's
> 1 - exactly like yours Zsolto - classic field watch hands
> 2 - the blue-dial dark-case with Ameritus hands
> ...


Hey thanks, Cayabo! I like my field watch hands, but the others are also fine. Funny I never saw a photo with other than the Ameritus version. And that white dial Scout Chrono is a beauty 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My T2N812 big orange. Really is very comfortable to wear on original rubber strap.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Please excuse if this was already posted. This looks like fun: Home - My Timex


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello guys, maybe you can help me identify this watch? I found it on an local auction site and before buying it I would like to know the model number to find out more about it. Its 42mm without crown so it means its modern but i couldn't find it. 
And also, what is the purpose of that 24 hours bezel without the gmt hand? Wouldn't it be more useful a 12 hours bezel? Thank you for your help!


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Kaleidoscope Mens Watch...(has NO Indiglo...!!!!)


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

marathonna said:


> ...(has NO Indiglo...!!!!)


Yeah, and the bezel doesn't rotate!! Thank you for the help man, I'll pass this one.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

This watch is the worst Timex and not worth the Timex Label...


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

I actually like the aesthetics of the watch—they are very handsome watches—but that bezel is useless. In the end, I decided against buying one because a useless bezel irritates me as much as a fake subdial.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> What model?
> What is the purpose of that 24 hours bezel without the gmt hand?


That is the the T2P027.

I sent in a 40mm blasted stainless steel cased Expedition that needed a new stem & Timex sent me the T2P034.
Silly 24 hour bezel,
No Indiglo,
Brass case,
42mm,
Chrome everywhere,
And a scratched crystal...

Not really "equivalent" to what I sent in. 
I wish they would have just put a new stem in my old watch.









Here's a pic of 6 of the 9 Kaleidoscopes:
(I do like the triple green one though.)


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

I’m beginning to think that for a broken Timex, it’s prolly just better to find out what movement is inside it and pray you can still buy one. And then take it to a watch repair to have the movements swapped out.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Some enterprising individual in India, China or the Philippines could make a killing selling replacement crowns/stems for modern Timex.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Marathonna, the pics you posted are nice, but I couldn't resist giving one of them the "anti reflective coating" treatment in Photoshop. Hope you don't mind. I do this to most of my watch pics when necessary.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

The white one looks good with a stainless steel bracelet, but the fake bezel annoys me the most. Why put it there if its no use?


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Jcrew just released another timed collab and I think it's great. Most of what jcrew does with watch brands looks really good. All Quartz and affordable but very attractive e


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Which one is the new one?

https://www.jcrew.com/c/mens_category/jcrewingoodcompany/timex




























And do these have Indiglo?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

No Indiglo.

The Military (the one above in the middle) is interesting:
Stainless steel
Raised beveled domed crystal
36mm 
lug-to-lug is 42mm which is bigger than most 36mm watches - this makes it easy to string Natos
tiny women's dress watch movement which is quiet - extremely quiet for a Timex

Since they have no Indiglo, they're perfect for messing with dials.
I'm thinking about a MK11 & a Bullseye Sprite...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> The white one looks good with a stainless steel bracelet, but the fake bezel annoys me the most. Why put it there if its no use?


I like the green, but that bezel. And no indiglo?









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Marathonna, the pics you posted are nice, but I couldn't resist giving one of them the "anti reflective coating" treatment in Photoshop. Hope you don't mind. I do this to most of my watch pics when necessary.
> 
> View attachment 9860490


As a True Dutchman i will send you the Bill ....


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Loving the ironman today, had this for 7 or 7 years and still going strong, on its second and and second battery but looking great


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> &#8230;had this for 7 or 7 years&#8230;


Well&#8230; what is it? 7 or 7?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Well&#8230; what is it? 7 or 7?


Lol.... this is a good lesson, don't drink and tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally got my hands on a 12-hour chronograph.

This one dates from 2001 (according to the J9 stamp on the back). The movement is a Miyota 0S10, and has no Indiglo. The hands and hour markers are lumed, but it doesn't last too long. The case back is a screw on (nice!), and both the case and bracelet are stainless steel, and the bracelet is all solid link construction.

It's a pretty hefty, solidly constructed piece. I don't really care for bands/bracelets that are hard to work with like this one, so that may determine if I keep it or not.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Always satisfying to see the beautiful blue indiglo, especially when it's time to go home haha









Sent from space


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I like the crown. Looks like you can use a socket adapter and small socket on a drill and set the time really fast  I like my blue collar mind.



matlobi said:


> Finally got my hands on a 12-hour chronograph.
> 
> This one dates from 2001 (according to the J9 stamp on the back). The movement is a Miyota 0S10, and has no Indiglo. The hands and hour markers are lumed, but it doesn't last too long. The case back is a screw on (nice!), and both the case and bracelet are stainless steel, and the bracelet is all solid link construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am amazed at how the leather 'suede' band on this timex is. It is so soft and almost cloth like. Super comfortable. 
Imported from Canada!

20161110_182803 by Wolfsatz

20161110_182702 by Wolfsatz

20161110_182135 by Wolfsatz


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I like the crown. Looks like you can use a socket adapter and small socket on a drill and set the time really fast  I like my blue collar mind.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/date-change-vostok-1437618.html#post11738842


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just got this one to replace the other easy reader that got water in it. I used to hate expansion bracelets-thought they looked cheap, were a little on the uncomfortable side, and were hard to remove links. When I first saw this one I really liked the look of it. Tried it on and was a perfect fit without having to size it. So I call it the game changer since it changed my opinion of exp bracelets.


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

I've had this Expedition for a while but it was on the bracelet which I didn't particularily like, finally swapped to dark brown leather. Looks a lot sharper and even gets some wrist time now.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

For my eighth birthday, I was given a Timex. It had an expansion band - just like my dad's Timex! - and my folks had it shortened down at the jeweler's shop on the town square. Every six months or so for the next several years, we'd go down and add a link or two back in.

One afternoon I walked from South Texas' air conditioning (refrigerated air!) to the summer humidity. I looked down and my wonderful watch was fogged up on the inside. I can see this happened at 4:31, because it dissolved some of the lume onto the dial face.

The watch has never had any service and still runs and keeps good time.









This is also a lesson in branding. I established an early tie to a good product and have worn _mostly_ Timex brand watches for the last half century.


----------



## catcradle (Nov 30, 2015)

I just bought my Timex Expedition Camper today.

I have restrained myself from buying a Timex so far because of Timex' practice of using brass cases. I went ahead with the camper because it had a PVC case.

If only Timex can regularly use a stainless steel case and a quieter movement, I think they can steal a fair share of market away from Casio. As compared to Seiko, Timex is more on the same level as Swatch with their trendier designs.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

This one is for sale on my local CL, $45, I want it but can't seem to make time to arrange the deal. Been one of those weeks.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I just got this one to replace the other easy reader that got water in it. I used to hate expansion bracelets-thought they looked cheap, were a little on the uncomfortable side, and were hard to remove links. When I first saw this one I really liked the look of it. Tried it on and was a perfect fit without having to size it. So I call it the game changer since it changed my opinion of exp bracelets.


Nice one - reminds me of my vintage..................Cheers p


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I looked at a few Timex that I wouldn't mind owning.
But instead I got a second Mickey Mouse watch.
This one looks like bronze has a goldish dial and a domed Crystal.
Somebody really should stop me.....


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Old Timex chrono getting some wrist time for the weekend.
I've been wearing this watch since yesterday afternoon so before a switch, I figured to take some pics.

Dig the blue sunburst dial, around 38mm case without the crown. 









Talking about the crown, it's a screw down. That's cool.









Solid affordable all around. 








Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice and great looking piece there, Bevo. Never seen that model b4. Is that a screw-down crown I spy?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a love / hate relationship with fall!

20161112_140128-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Later on on a drive for dinner!

20161112_160244-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I like the green, but that bezel. And no indiglo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked this up for around $24 on Amazon a while back. No, the bezel doesn't rotate, no it doesn't have indiglo, yes it ticks loud as hell, but for the price I really like it. The greenish tint of the dial looks really sharp with the green bezel.

Squeezed a 22mm colareb strap on it.




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

marathonna said:


> As a True Dutchman i will send you the Bill ....


If going Dutch just send him half the bill 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Very nice and great looking piece there, Bevo. Never seen that model b4. Is that a screw-down crown I spy?


Thanks. I've never seen one of this exact model before myself. I picked it up used from Ebay a few months ago. Works very well and yes, it's a screw-down crown as I stated.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cheesetime said:


> I picked this up for around $24 on Amazon a while back. No, the bezel doesn't rotate, no it doesn't have indiglo, yes it ticks loud as hell, but for the price I really like it. The greenish tint of the dial looks really sharp with the green bezel.
> 
> Squeezed a 22mm colareb strap on it.
> 
> ...


I got one of these last year during Black Friday-Cyber Monday sale at Amazon. $12.50. Cha-Ching! I love it at that price, but it would be nice if the bezel rotated.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks. I've never seen one of this exact model before myself. I picked it up used from Ebay a few months ago. Works very well and yes, it's a screw-down crown as I stated.


Sorry, was so enamored by the pics I didn't see your text about the crown!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cheesetime said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's what frustrates me the most - it looks so good!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

Picked this up last week and threw it on an extra strap I had laying around. Super nice combo for $65!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Fortunate enough to acquire this NOS Merc



Sorry for the poor pic......Cheers p


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I like the crown. Looks like you can use a socket adapter and small socket on a drill and set the time really fast  I like my blue collar mind.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

This Waterbury has dropped even lower on eBay. Only $31.99 now for anyone interested.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/262500650784

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

I got one. It arrived today.



NoRoadtrippin said:


> This Waterbury has dropped even lower on eBay. Only $31.99 now for anyone interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

The other Waterbury arrived today. Got it for 32usd on Ebay. Other than my Vostok Amphibians, this is the only other time I bought the same model in different dials or colors.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Terry M. said:


> I love that after more than two years this thread is still going. I guess there really is "love for Timex"!


And another 6 years has gone by and it's going stronger than ever. I guess this is one thread that's never going to die.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This thread takes a licking and keeps on ticking!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

A bit of Timex Tuesday in the city.

Edit: I hadn't even noticed it was the 15th of the month camouflaging the date. Pretty nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Just received this piece of gem for $10.


























Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh my - whatever could be in here?









Come on out, little buddy! Don't be afraid.









Never wind a watch again! As modern as tomorrow, the Timex Electric:


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

This is why we can't have nice things.

So I was riding to work one misty morning in the fall of 2008 with my companion of many adventures, my C6 Ironman. I got left hooked (explain what this means) and slid ~40 feet on the wet pavement. The Ironman, always wanting to be where the action is, peeked out between my riding gloves and armored riding jacket. In this picture you can almost make out how the upper bezel got ground almost all the way down to the crystal on the concrete. I broke my collar bone and busted a couple of ribs. The Ironman, of course, took the licking and kept ticking.

I think this fellow is on his fourth band now.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*I'm going to sport this one this afternoon, almost started the day with it but went with the fairly new Dan Henry 1963.
It deserves a little wrist time.









b-)*​


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field Classic mod


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Military Field Classic mod
> 
> View attachment 9941898


For some reason I read that as, "closet mod."

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

samshy said:


> Just received this piece of gem for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hands!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> I read that as, "closet mod."


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I _love_ spending time in waiting rooms.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

matlobi said:


> I _love_ spending time in waiting rooms.
> 
> View attachment 9943906


If not for the Timex logo, it looks like a much pricier watch.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Just received this in the mail today. It is a vintage Quartz piece I bid on ebay earlier the month. Can anyone identify this piece for me?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Easy Reader from January of 1989. Original strap, too!



CharlieSanders said:


> Just received this in the mail today. It is a vintage Quartz piece I bid on ebay earlier the month. Can anyone identify this piece for me?





CharlieSanders said:


>


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Easy Reader from January of 1989. Original strap, too!


Hey thanks for the help! I didn't expect it to be so small tho. Question: is there any way I can to remove the scratches off this piece or replace the crystal? Leather is super comfortable


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hey thanks for the help! I didn't expect it to be so small tho. Question: is there any way I can to remove the scratches off this piece or replace the crystal? Leather is super comfortable


It may seem small, but it looks good on your wrist. Being all dial helps it look bigger, too.

Polywatch should be able to polish out the crystal scratches pretty easily. Some people even use good old fashioned toothpaste (not gel) or even Bon Ami cleanser.

If none of those work, the crystal could be replaced. You'd need to remove it, measure, and then order the appropriate size from Esslinger (my favorite), OFrei, or others.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

matlobi said:


> It may seem small, but it looks good on your wrist. Being all dial helps it look bigger, too.
> 
> Polywatch should be able to polish out the crystal scratches pretty easily. Some people even use good old fashioned toothpaste (not gel) or even Bon Ami cleanser.
> 
> If none of those work, the crystal could be replaced. You'd need to remove it, measure, and then order the appropriate size from Esslinger (my favorite), OFrei, or others.


Thank you for the information! Getting really excited having to own a vintage piece for the first time. Lastly do you happen to know the ref. Number of this model? I tried googling the model with no luck


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

CharlieSanders said:


> Lastly do you happen to know the ref. Number of this model? I tried googling the model with no luck


That will be tough if not impossible to find.

Early on (1950s-1970s) Timex actually had names for their various models (Sprite, Marlin, Viscount, Monroe, etc) and a pretty easy to decipher numbering scheme. After that, it's a lot harder. One model can have a different catalog number from year to year, or even in the same year!

If you remove the movement from the case there may be a series of numbers printed on the edge of the dial, but I'm not confident in that. That practice was pretty much over by the late 1980s.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Woot has a bunch of Timexes.

Timex Watches - Sellout.Woot

I have not checked on whether these are good prices or not.

(Shipping is $5 per order.)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

A few new pics.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Found this at local thrift store on absolutely grimy nato that ended in junk. It is in good shape apart from scratch on crystal.

After cleaning I have put it on mesh I found somewhere. Great watch. In EU theyre quite expensive,so not much around. Really like the minimalist look and indiglo. Great grabngo watch.










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cayabo Mod Watch - not $138.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Zsloto - still trying to figure out the hands on the Scout Chrono.
No explanation have I found.

Timex' Milan design house has pictures of a the Scout Chrono with Field hands only, so you'd think they were put on first.

Amazon has a listing with 6 different Scout Chronos and some of them have field hands & some chrono, here's how it breaks down:








So you'd think that pn starting with "TWC" would indicate field hands & "TW4" would be Ameritus; but,
I picked up an olive dialed one with a TW4B04409 sticker on the back & it has field hands???

On the Timex USA site, the standard Scout Chronos all come with Ameritus hands; but,
if you go to the customize page all the Scout Chronos come with field hands?????

Arggg.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Zsloto - still trying to figure out the hands on the Scout Chrono.
> No explanation have I found.
> 
> Timex' Milan design house has pictures of a the Scout Chrono with Field hands only, so you'd think they were put on first.
> ...


I admire your determination  I think someone in the factory must have mixed up the hands for a batch and nobody ever noticed - until you came along 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Woot has a bunch of Timexes.
> 
> Timex Watches - Sellout.Woot
> 
> ...


Thanks to brandon I received the Timex Vintage Reissue from woot. 
Ticking sound is LOUD! Yet an adorable and elegant watch!


























Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

This is one of two that I have and I will show love all day for Timex. It's a 60s/70s wind up no date and one of my favorites in my humble collection. Also have a weekender Quartz and it's so simple and functional. Be proud bro!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*From "1967"...............still tickin' *;-)*
Cheers p

*


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

I received this watch yesterday from a friend for my 50th birthday (which is still a couple weeks away). He knew this was a secret love for me and he made it happen. Thank you, Sanyi 
This is a *Timex Waterbury "Red Wing" TW2P84200*, my most elaborate Timex yet with a strap that I have no words for, it is magic.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Great looking Waterbury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

matlobi said:


> That will be tough if not impossible to find.
> 
> Early on (1950s-1970s) Timex actually had names for their various models (Sprite, Marlin, Viscount, Monroe, etc) and a pretty easy to decipher numbering scheme. After that, it's a lot harder. One model can have a different catalog number from year to year, or even in the same year!
> 
> If you remove the movement from the case there may be a series of numbers printed on the edge of the dial, but I'm not confident in that. That practice was pretty much over by the late 1980s.


Interesting fact about Timex using model names in the past...kind of cool. And, talking about Sprite, here's a great article on Worn & Wound on the Timex Sprite. The article was just posted last week - so timing is very appropriate. I know that a few of us here have the modern reissue.

Here's mine:










And I've posted this Watch Report review and video before but fun to re-read and watch again:






Enjoy,
Dan


----------



## mosritemike (Jun 12, 2011)

Great looking Waterbury...I have a few Timex "weekend" pieces....that may be the next


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Dan-LAX said:


> Interesting fact about Timex using model names in the past...kind of cool. And, talking about Sprite, here's a great article on Worn & Wound on the Timex Sprite. The article was just posted last week - so timing is very appropriate. I know that a few of us here have the modern reissue.


Thanks for sharing that article.

There are a couple of inaccuracies, and some details could be fleshed out better. For example, while he is correct in writing that the first Timex branded item was a nurse's fob, and US Time was promoting as early as 1944 (Coincidentally the same year Waterbury Clock Company re-branded itself as United States Time Corporation), the fob was a trial product only available (initially) in 1945. The *public* debut of Timex wasn't until 1950.

Still a solid B article.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm apprehensive about getting the Waterbury chrono. Anybody have a lug to lug measurement?

The t498759 was too long for me. Same size case as the Waterbury.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

jetcash said:


> I'm apprehensive about getting the Waterbury chrono. Anybody have a lug to lug measurement?
> 
> The t498759 was too long for me. Same size case as the Waterbury.


Hi, it is 51 mm. And I have a 17 cm wrist.










Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> Hi, it is 51 mm. And I have a 17 cm wrist.


Thanks! My wrist is 15.25 and this fossil was too long.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Thanks! My wrist is 15.25 and this fossil was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same problem.

That Military Field case is a very large Ø42mm. Mine does the same thing on my 6-3/4" wrist.
The Military Classic is Ø45 & fits my wrist a little better...

I love the chrono dials & quietness - but they're too big & the 30 minute limit bothers me.

I'm hoping for the Ø38mm Red Wing case with the new sub-seconds movement.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my weekender on a new strap!

My wife bought me this raw leather nato by Scout and Pine for my birthday. They're a small, local outfit here in Tacoma, WA. Everything is done by hand with too quality materials.

It will darken over time as it develops a natural patina. It's about three weeks in, and starting to darken a little into a golden tan color.

Really love it, the leather is supple and soft, but not weak or stretchy like some cheaper leather natos.



















Here's a pic from Scout and Pine's instagram that shows how it will wear over a year:









You can get them at scoutandpine.com (I'm not affiliated, just really love this strap!)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got my eye on this Timex. But I'm not sure what thread-count it is.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


I see what you're getting at.

This idiot doesn't understand the difference between an Ironman and a Marathon.

And let's get real: Marathon doesn't even make a "Marathon".


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey, since this thread acts as an ersatz Timex forum, can anybody point me in the direction of a Timex Model 253 (Dynabeat sans date) manual? I've Googled for the last 4739 seconds and can't come up with one. There are many mentions of an _e-watchmaker.com_ site as the repository, but it seems the domain has been absorbed by the internet's white blood cells.

If this is the sort of thing where you'd have to kill me after you told me, maybe you could just sort of hint around and then rough me up?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tenohninethirtyseven said:


> Hey, since this thread acts as an ersatz Timex forum, can anybody point me in the direction of a Timex Model 253 (Dynabeat sans date) manual? I've Googled for the last 4739 seconds and can't come up with one. There are many mentions of an _e-watchmaker.com_ site as the repository, but it seems the domain has been absorbed by the internet's white blood cells.
> 
> If this is the sort of thing where you'd have to kill me after you told me, maybe you could just sort of hint around and then rough me up?


I'm your Huckleberry.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiweG9ONGpjNkJXNjg


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jun 8, 2016)

To those owning some vintage Timex watches, have any of you replaced the cyrstals? How would I find out what to replace it with?


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

matlobi said:


> I'm your Huckleberry.


Thanks!


----------



## redwrwf (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm looking at getting a Timex Expedition Grid Shock. I'm a little reluctant for two reasons: 

1) From what I understand it's a larger watch. My wrist is about 18.5 cm (7.2 in). Would it be too big for my wrist?

2) The WS4 is very similar but has more functions (to my knowledge). Would I be better off spending a little more and getting the WS4?

Any input is appreciated


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Mechayoshi said:


> To those owning some vintage Timex watches, have any of you replaced the cyrstals? How would I find out what to replace it with?


I pop it out, measure it and then order a GS or similar from Esslinger.com.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Loving my newest arrival:


----------



## catcradle (Nov 30, 2015)

I have long avoided Timex watches because of the plated brass case which cannot be polished and is prone to chipping. The Expedition Camper however is the best bang-for-buck field watch I have bought since the SNK-809.

We rarely see field watches with resin cases (only Luminox and Marathon comes to mind) and I like how the color scheme is similar to the army logo. I replaced the canvas strap with an aftermarket rubber strap but I retained the expedition buckle. All for less than $50

This may well be the modern successor to the actual timex military-issue watch of the 80s.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

On brown leather. Have to try it on peacock nato

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

catcradle said:


> I have long avoided Timex watches because of the plated brass case which cannot be polished


Yes it can, as long as you aren't too aggressive with it.

Very hot water, very mildly abrasive toothpaste (such as Colgate) and a soft bristle toothbrush has shined up some of my vintage Timex cases quite nicely.



catcradle said:


> This may well be the modern successor to the actual timex military-issue watch of the 80s.
> 
> View attachment 10110186


That is the Expedition Camper, which is a variant of the classic Camper line that Timex has issued since at least the late 1960s. in fact, Timex still sells the Camper, which was identical to the 1982 only military issue save for the marking on the back, the radioactive paint on the dial and the markings indicating such.

The one for sale today is still the same, but is now quartz instead of a hand winder: Camper - Timex US

Timex also offers a larger 40mm version: Camper - Timex US


----------



## catcradle (Nov 30, 2015)

Do all Timex watches use the same movement, even the Waterbury models? The ticking is alright to me personally but I wouldn't be surprised if it annoyed other people in quiet places especially if it's work related.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

catcradle said:


> Do all Timex watches use the same movement, even the Waterbury models? The ticking is alright to me personally but I wouldn't be surprised if it annoyed other people in quiet places especially if it's work related.


The biggest culprit is the M905 which was ubiquitous in most of their watches that have just date & are bigger than Ø36mm.
It came out in the early 2000's I think.
A lot of Timex that use it (but not all) will have "905" stamped on the back & you know you have a time bomb if you see it.
It's loudest in Easy Readers & Resin cases and somewhat attenuated in bigger cases.

If you really want a Timex stainless steel cased military watch that is quiet, the J Crew Military in white or black with domed crystal @ Ø36mm is an option - Be aware that it doesn't have Indiglo.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

These are my 2 timex watches. My GPS running watch has seen me through about 4000 miles and several marathons. There was a brief time where I tried the new GPS from Timex that could play music and connect to headphones by Bluetooth, but I didn't like it nearly as much and switched back to my old favorite. At this point, I'll keep running in this watch until one of us dies. The second is my Scout Chrono with a 22mm leather strap crammed onto it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

danshort said:


> The second is my Scout Chrono with a 22mm leather strap crammed onto it.


I usually hate green dials and I usually hate that style of strap, but thats a _great _looking combination man! Kudos.


----------



## catcradle (Nov 30, 2015)

So does it mean that current no-date Timex watches have a quieter movement? If this is the case then their no-date Waterbury Explorer should be a great option.



cayabo said:


> The biggest culprit is the M905 which was ubiquitous in most of their watches that have just date & are bigger than Ø36mm.
> It came out in the early 2000's I think.
> A lot of Timex that use it (but not all) will have "905" stamped on the back & you know you have a time bomb if you see it.
> It's loudest in Easy Readers & Resin cases and somewhat attenuated in bigger cases.
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry, I don't have access to a no-date Waterbury.
Timex did come out with a sub-seconds movement this year in just one model (oversized weekender) - I'm hoping it is quiet and will be rolled out in many different models.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Sorry, I don't have access to a no-date Waterbury.
> Timex did come out with a sub-seconds movement this year in just one model (oversized weekender) - I'm hoping it is quiet and will be rolled out in many different models.
> 
> View attachment 10115978


I really hope they make this in a 38mm.

If I ruled the world, there would be a Weekender Fairfield with the subseconds dial, in a 38mm with 20mm lugs. Timex, if you're listening, you'd sell at least one!!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> I really hope they make this in a 38mm.
> 
> If I ruled the world, there would be a Weekender Fairfield with the subseconds dial, in a 38mm with 20mm lugs. Timex, if you're listening, you'd sell at least one!!!


Amen brother.

#1 reason people on this site don't buy/have/collect/recommend Timex is the loud tick.
I want quiet Weekenders, Fairfields, Metal Fields, Easy Readers, Amerituses, Expeditions, etc...


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

I wonder if you could mod them to make it silent... just wondering...

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Taking off the seconds hand does significantly reduce the sound, but my Wenger field watch with seconds hand is still quieter than a similarly sized/cased Timex without seconds hand.

eq 
Timex with seconds hand - audible across room.
Timex without seconds hand - audible 12" from ear.
Wenger with seconds hand - audible 6" from ear.
(To be fair, the Wenger is one of the quietest quartz I've ever owned.)


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Yesterday was the 115th anniversary of Walt Disney's birth, so I thought I toss out a potato quality image:









A few notes about this watch: My mother's sister worked at the Timex repair facility in Little Rock, Arkansas. Through, I dunno, I guess Timex employee sales my mom splurged on a Hopalong Cassidy watch for my brother and this US Time case-marked Mickey Mouse for me. This was my first watch. It's a hand wind (obviously) and measures ~23.5mm across the case. It was originally on a red canvas 2-part band that was worn to death. I was wearing this watch as John Glenn orbited, when I was told the president of the United States had been assassinated in Dallas and to my first MLB game (the Houston Colt 45s!)

Yeah, Timex and me go way back.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout Chrono with field hands (vs the Ameritus hands seen above)
Very quiet.
Love the relieved chapter ring.
The leather has a delicious natural aroma (vegetable tanned?).

Today was the first and last day I'll ever wear it.

I've got a manager at work who always checks out my watches - sometimes he has too.
He thought the orange stitch on the strap that matches the hands was really sharp,
and the overall color combo was "very cool".
I decided long ago that if he ever got enthused about a watch I was wearing I would give it to him.

Well, today was that day.

The recipient is big bearded, long haired ruffian, but he teared up like a baby - mission accomplished.


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

cayabo said:


> I decided long ago that if he ever got enthused about a watch I was wearing I would give it to him.


My brother once complemented a Casio MDV 106 I was wearing, and I took it off and gave it to him.

It was strangely one of the coolest feelings -- probably because I didn't think about it.

Not sure sure I'd be so ready to give away some of my other watches... but hey, you never know.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

This is the Timex I'm giving one of my brothers for Christmas. I got one, and he commented on it, so now he's getting one, too.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

A little bit of sibling rivalry:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^ Which "1" do you like better between the 2 Weekenders? 
The straight or the bent?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> ^ Which "1" do you like better between the 2 Weekenders?
> The straight or the bent?


Bent?

I love all my babies equally. For reals though, they serve different purposes. The Fairfield is my office watch, it dresses up better, but I wish it had 20mm lugs instead of 18mm. Also wish it were thinner, it seems to have too much height between the dial and the glass. Those are my only complaints.

I think the regular weekender is still my favorite. The military time and markings make it slightly less dressy, but it still works great with a button up and khakis. My white dial has all silver hands which I think dress it up just a touch more, too.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I wasn't very clear was I.

My question is - which font do you like better?
The font on white dial with "1"s that bend to the left at the top
or
The font on black dial with straight "1"s


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one today..........Cheers p


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I wasn't very clear was I.
> 
> My question is - which font do you like better?
> The font on white dial with "1"s that bend to the left at the top
> ...


Oh, I absolutely prefer the old style don't with the straight numbers. But I don't think any of the older white dials had all silver hands, so I went with the newer one.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been awhile for a little wrist time with this timepiece, so going with this true affordable tomorrow.....

*Timex World Time GMT*


















Smooth bidirectional rotating bezel


















A little bit of lume, and 100m WR....









Comfy original leather strap, no need to change.


























Have a great Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Waterbury Chrono...came in Today...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

marathonna said:


> Timex Waterbury Chrono...came in Today...


How does the chrono/seconds work?

I'm used to seeing the sub-seconds dial at 6 o'clock & then the big seconds hand only activates with the chrono function.

This one doesn't have a sub-seconds. So is there no seconds indicated during normal non-chrono operation?

Your pics show the chrono minute dial hand moving so I assume that the seconds hand movement is due to the chrono being active?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> How does the chrono/seconds work?
> 
> I'm used to seeing the sub-seconds dial at 6 o'clock & then the big seconds hand only activates with the chrono function.
> 
> ...


you are absolutely right..there is no second notification at all ...and thats rather strange...the second hand on this one only works when you activate the chrono...(but thats not forever.. :-( )


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Must be really quiet then?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Must be really quiet then?


Yep..(but the ticking comes back when you activate the Chrono...)


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Must be really quiet then?


Yep..(but the ticking comes back when you activate the Chrono...)


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's one I just revived with a new battery after 10+ years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


Nice, haven't seen the "turn-and-pull alarm" in a while. I used to have a expedition one back in...2000?
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> sent from my LV using Gucci


Nice band!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It's a peacock nato. Look for it on bay. Much better made than usual NATOs offered by Chinese vendors

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Couldn't pass up a deal like this


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fun & Affordable what's not to love.

Vintage Timex Skindiver





















look @ that dome- plexi is sexy










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

My latest acquisition, a Timex Intelligent Quartz Tide Temp Comp. I bought it back in July but my dear mom confiscated it saying she wanted to give it to me for my 50th birthday in December. I could put my hand on it last week-end and I love it so much. The nicest touch I found is that the lume of the auxiliary hand is not green but blue...


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

"*Red Wing Boots*" special edition:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

avusblue said:


> "*Red Wing Boots*" special edition:


Me likey


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

The PVD GMT...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Came in today from England...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This is a Timex Weekender Sport - it has the same dial/chapter ring as the Weekender.
But it has 18mm lugs (instead of 20) and a nearly Ø41mm case (instead of 38).

This one cracks me up.
There is no chrono function to go with the tachymeter bezel.
Timex threw their hands up & said "Bah, no one uses a tachymeter, no one uses a chrono - it's just for looks".


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Toothbras said:


> Couldn't pass up a deal like this


I took advantage of that deal twice. One for a beater and one that will stay beautiful throughout the years. But mine were 33usd when I got them.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I took advantage of that deal twice. One for a beater and one that will stay beautiful throughout the years. But mine were 33usd when I got them.
> 
> View attachment 10248930


I really want to get this but have been holding off due confusion about the case size. Some sites say it is 40mm others say 41mm or 42mm. Any idea what the size is and if it wears big? Anything over 40mm is too big for me.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I took advantage of that deal twice. One for a beater and one that will stay beautiful throughout the years. But mine were 33usd when I got them.
> 
> View attachment 10248930


Where'd you get that super engineer bracelet? It looks stellar, really gives an IWC vibe to it


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

helibg said:


> I really want to get this but have been holding off due confusion about the case size. Some sites say it is 40mm others say 41mm or 42mm. Any idea what the size is and if it wears big? Anything over 40mm is too big for me.


It measures 42mm with the calipers. But it wears smaller than my 42mm Archimede. I prefer watches 40mm and under but don't mind the extra 2mm. You should get one and not worry about the actual diameter.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Toothbras said:


> Where'd you get that super engineer bracelet? It looks stellar, really gives an IWC vibe to it


It's the 20usd "Chinese Super Engineer" from Ebay.

20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links | eBay


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> It's the 20usd "Chinese Super Engineer" from Ebay.
> 
> 20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links | eBay


Thanks, just ordered one


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> This is a Timex Weekender Sport - it has the same dial/chapter ring as the Weekender.
> But it has 18mm lugs (instead of 20) and a nearly Ø41mm case (instead of 38).
> 
> This one cracks me up.
> ...


You don't need a chronometer to use a tachymeter. Just use the seconds hand-you can either wait for it to reach zero seconds again, or do some math in your head. To me, a tachymeter like this-on a watch called Weekender Sport-makes a whole lot more sense than a non-rotating 24-hr bezel without a GMT hour hand (i forgot what that watch was called).

This watch is one I let go, and if I could do it again, I would've pursued the black one once they started going on sale.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

According to Timex, (I did not make this up)
you're suppose to stop the second hand at 12 precisely, 
then time the event, 
then the instructions have a gentle reminder to "reset the time as it is now incorrect".
- problem solved.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks, just ordered one


For the money, they're - ahem - super.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The My Timex customizer is pretty fun.

Home - My Timex


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

4 Timex Waterbury left @ $20 (free shipping)
Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> 4 Timex Waterbury left @ $20 (free shipping)
> Timex Men's Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay


got one..i am very anxious..!! 20 dollar and free shipping to the Netherlands..!!...
That is VERY cheap...(even for a Dutch Guy..)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

The font reminds me of JC Penney. Am I the only one?



matlobi said:


> The My Timex customizer is pretty fun.
> 
> Home - My Timex
> 
> View attachment 10258634


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

marathonna said:


> got one..i am very anxious..!! 20 dollar and free shipping to the Netherlands..!!...
> That is VERY cheap...(even for a Dutch Guy..)


I got one too.
It's too big for me, but c'mon - a new Waterbury for $20???
eBay's changed in the last 4 years. Before it was a risk being a buyer, now it's a risk being a seller. 
I've got a few bargains from people with 0 feedback - so far so good. We'll see.

They're were 5 when I bought mine, it dropped down to "4 left" - since then you've bought 1 & now it says there are 5 left? OK. Interesting.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

I Jumped on the $20 Waterbury too just assuming that it was from the official Timex eBay that I recently ordered the $28.99 3-gmt from.... 

I'm a bit nervous now based on the fact that the seller joined eBay yesterday....

We will see, post up as yours arrive and I'll post my 3-gmt that arrived last night. I have to hide it until after Christmas though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

I've also gone for one. It's only $20 and you always get it back from PayPal eventually if it's a scam.

Also, here's a pic of my old plastic timex to liven my post up a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdptc (Sep 5, 2013)

Seiko 5 are better watches, automatic and get rave reviews for about $10-25 more than timex on average, depending on the style.
I assume the quartz Timex's cannot last as long as a 5.......
to each his own


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dmnc said:


> I've also gone for one. It's only $20 and you always get it back from PayPal eventually if it's a scam.


After I bought mine, there were 
4 remaining 5 sold = 9 total (10:20 am Thurs)
When Marathona bought - 5 remaining 11 sold = 16 total
5 remaining 15 sold = 20 total (2:00 pm Thurs)
5 remaining 16 sold = 21 total (4:10 pm Thurs)
5 remaining 18 sold = 23 total (6:00 pm Thurs)
3 remaining 26 sold = 29 total (11:30 am Fri)
91% sold 35 sold = 38? total (10:30 pm Fri)

There's some kind of magic Santa-Claus-gift-bag action going on here....

Pic to keep things interesting









Failed dial swap - Easy Reader into Metal Field Mid
Movement of newer Easy Reader is changed from the old style - stems no longer swapable.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

cayabo said:


> 4 Timex Waterbury left @ $20 (free shipping)
> Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay





marathonna said:


> got one..i am very anxious..!! 20 dollar and free shipping to the Netherlands..!!...
> That is VERY cheap...(even for a Dutch Guy..)


Seems suspiciously cheap. And the seller has zero feedback.

Edit: Didn't see the earlier posts. Looks like you got one already. Will take a shot too.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> According to Timex, (I did not make this up)
> you're suppose to stop the second hand at 12 precisely,
> then time the event,
> then the instructions have a gentle reminder to "reset the time as it is now incorrect".
> - problem solved.


Just to use a tachymeter? LOL NO, I'd rather just do some mental math.

But that proves the point, hard to use, but still usable.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Failed dial swap - Easy Reader into Metal Field Mid
> Movement of newer Easy Reader is changed from the old style - stems no longer swapable.


I think that Easy Reader looks better in the Expedition case than its original case-I think a more modern and rugged typeface deserves a more modern and rugged case, whereas, the original case works better for the 1900s dollar watch homage Easy Readers. Too bad. Oh well.

What is it about the stems that don't swap?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

There's always one...



jdptc said:


> Seiko 5 are better watches, automatic and get rave reviews for about $10-25 more than timex on average, depending on the style.
> I assume the quartz Timex's cannot last as long as a 5.......
> to each his own


I have a 58 year old automatic Timex that keeps time to within a few seconds a day, and still looks very nice as well.









I also have at least one quartz Timex that is more than 20-25 years old and function just as they did when they were new.









Some would argue that a Seiko 5 (I have a couple of those as well) has more in common with Timex than one would think:

Affordable, robust, accessible to most, and produced in a mind boggling variety of styles to please most people.

The one on the far right in this picture even contains a Miyota movement.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

scentedlead said:


> I think that Easy Reader looks better in the Expedition case than its original case-I think a more modern and rugged typeface deserves a more modern and rugged case, whereas, the original case works better for the 1900s dollar watch homage Easy Readers. Too bad. Oh well.
> 
> What is it about the stems that don't swap?


I too, really like the dial on this Easy Reader - but the bright chrome is too formal for my work place.
I like the traditional bezel and case shape of the Metal Field Mid - plus it's a couple mm larger in diameter.









I've done this swap before between the black Easy Reader with Black dial and dark gray hands (they call it the South Street since all-black isn't really "easy" to read) and a Metal Field Mid.
It was Plug-N-Play.
The stem stays with the case, it doesn't swap with the dial/movement.









But this time, with the newer (?) Easy Reader, the movement has changed.
Where the movement before filled up the case all the way around, the new Easy Reader movement has the sides cut off.
The dials are still exactly the same size.

The stems have a little retaining clip that activates the Indiglo by pushing on a paddle of metal - the clip on the new Easy Reader is much further inboard now.
Unfortunately, the stem can't stay with the dial/movement since the Easy Reader stem is about 1mm too short.
Also, and this is un-confirmed, it seemed like the the stem-hole in the movement was a little bit further towards the back of the case causing a mis-alignment.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T2M466 - Case was pretty scratched & the 2-Tone was powerful.
Took the gold off with my wife's foam stick fingernail buffer.

Strap is from an Originals Black/Olive Military T2N349

Pics don't really show how the dial has a starburst and that it is a bit shiny/iridescent.
I'm calling it the Timex Glamper - it has kind of the same vibe as the Seiko Alpinist

















Here's what it looked like originally (on the left):


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Any other fans of graphic novels out there? - This is from Richard Stark's Parker - Cheers!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I too, really like the dial on this Easy Reader - but the bright chrome is too formal for my work place.
> I like the traditional bezel and case shape of the Metal Field Mid - plus it's a couple mm larger in diameter.
> 
> View attachment 10282578
> ...


Do you know if there are any cases with 20mm lugs that will fit the Weekender Fairfield dial?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426








*​


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Wife just got me this beautiful oversized weekender chrono for me, i love it, i want more lol









pew~pew~


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

helibg said:


> Seems suspiciously cheap. And the seller has zero feedback.
> 
> Edit: Didn't see the earlier posts. Looks like you got one already. Will take a shot too.


So.... the listing has been removed. Not sure what will come of this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Silverthorne86 said:


> So.... the listing has been removed. Not sure what will come of this.


From eBay

"We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. 
If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. 
If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. 
If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. 
Please visit the Resolution Center to help resolve any problems you may encounter.
This user is no longer registered on eBay."

Dollars to donuts says none of ever see one of these watches... nevertheless, I'm going to wait a couple days just for entertainment.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Do you know if there are any cases with 20mm lugs that will fit the Weekender Fairfield dial?


I like what you're thinking - the Fairfield dial has a lot of great detail, but the DW style case is hard to take.
I have not found a cheap Fairfield to play with yet - the smaller cased dial appears like it should fit the Scout, but I have no idea.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Overall the case is ok, but half the height is empty space between the dial and the glass. It's weird, but it might just be height needed because of the movement. I dunno. Let me know if you come up with something. 

Heck, I could loan you mine if you could test it without damaging it.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

cayabo said:


> From eBay
> 
> "We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction.
> If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about.
> ...


I called as my email stated I hadn't paid yet but my gift card had been charged. I went through the process to cancel payment in PayPal. Oh well better luck on this next purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

It has arrived 

Now just waiting another week for that cheap eBay super engineer bracelet to show up


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> It has arrived


I think it looks much better on that brown strap than on the original - 
the "pinkish" hue from the Timex promo shots is gone.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I think it looks much better on that brown strap than on the original -
> the "pinkish" hue from the Timex promo shots is gone.


Thanks!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, the saga is over for me. 
The seller never even accepted the PayPal payment.

He did achieve something I haven't seen before: -100% feedback.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

It will look good on the super engineer-l like mine.





Toothbras said:


> It has arrived
> 
> Now just waiting another week for that cheap eBay super engineer bracelet to show up


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Comparing some Timexes - from L to R: Stock, dial swap, gold tone removal, dial swap


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dude, I dig #2! That's a beaut, Clark!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks - I call it my Sinnex.

Speaking of Clark, what's so bad about "four-flushing"?


...
In the Spirit of Christmas, I include the following quote for context:

Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. 
I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. 
I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what 
a cheap, 
lying, 
no-good, 
rotten, 
four-flushing, 
low-life, 
snake-licking, 
dirt-eating, 
inbred, 
overstuffed, 
ignorant, 
blood-sucking, 
dog-kissing, 
brainless, 
dickless, 
hopeless, 
heartless, 
fat-a$$, 
bug-eyed, 
stiff-legged, 
spotty-lipped, 
worm-headed sack of monkey .... he is! 
Hallelujah! 
Holy .....! 
Where's the Tylenol?


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Almost all the Timex watches at the loczal AD here don't hit the minute marker. It annoys me. 

Sent from space


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I bought this fantastic "Big Q" on eBay, and it came in on Tuesday of this week.

It was sold as not running, so I popped the back off, installed a fresh 357 and it starting banging away as these quartz controlled balance wheel (and indeed all other Timex electric/electronic/Dynabeats) do.

After 24 hours I noticed it was running about *10 minutes* slow. I opened it back up and noticed someone had cranked the regulator all the way over to slow. I pushed it back to center, and now it is running about *1 second* slow. Not too bad!


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

On the subject of regulation, has anyone ever opened up one of these old plastic cased models?

The timing is a bit off but I'm guessing I have to get the movement out through the front?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dmnc said:


> The timing is a bit off but I'm guessing I have to get the movement out through the front?


Yes, and then there will be a gap where you can insert a jeweler's screwdriver to push a lever to release the stem. It will be similar to the method used when servicing early Timex movements. Page 10 (page 37 of the manual) of this PDF.


----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

I must admit that I have not read the whole of this thread but I do want to post pic of a vintage Timex that I have. It is a watch that I have found at a local flea market. 1971 module 25. It did not really run when I first got it. I did not know much about Timex, my only experience with one was in the 80s when I was using a resin cased ana-digi Timex. Acquired this one because I very much like the simple case and dial design. When I opened the caseback boy I was surprised. Its a pin lever movt being held together by bent metal tabs. No way I was going to try to work on it without knowing what it is all about so off it went into my curio box. But then this Timex really bugged me, not having it running. Yesterday I opened the caseback again and put tiny dabs of watch oil on the balance cam and one of them pins and it runs! I have been wearing it on my wrist since then and surprising for a watch with pin lever movt that came out off assembly in 1971 it runs pretty accurate!
I am yet to set the date though, guess I better leave it at that for now and will watch for PR next. I suppose I will not find any more of these where I am. Our warm and humid climate is too kind on plated base metal watch case. Mine is not pristine but its still presentable.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

shea2812 said:


> I must admit that I have not read the whole of this thread but I do want to post pic of a vintage Timex that I have. It is a watch that I have found at a local flea market. 1971 module 25. It did not really run when I first got it. I did not know much about Timex, my only experience with one was in the 80s when I was using a resin cased ana-digi Timex. Acquired this one because I very much like the simple case and dial design. When I opened the caseback boy I was surprised. Its a pin lever movt being held together by bent metal tabs. No way I was going to try to work on it without knowing what it is all about so off it went into my curio box. But then this Timex really bugged me, not having it running. Yesterday I opened the caseback again and put tiny dabs of watch oil on the balance cam and one of them pins and it runs! I have been wearing it on my wrist since then and surprising for a watch with pin lever movt that came out off assembly in 1971 it runs pretty accurate!
> I am yet to set the date though, guess I better leave it at that for now and will watch for PR next. I suppose I will not find any more of these where I am. Our warm and humid climate is too kind on plated base metal watch case. Mine is not pristine but its still presentable.
> View attachment 10464562


If you get ambitious, here is the service manual for the M25. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiwT1prdHhzTEZwcDQ


----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

matlobi said:


> If you get ambitious, here is the service manual for the M25. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiwT1prdHhzTEZwcDQ


Thank you. Will definitely take a look into it. Doc downloaded!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Please welcome my NOS T49935. I am very happy with it, although the stock Nato does not seem very durable. The Watchgecko Zulu looks a bit better made.










Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

dmnc said:


> On the subject of regulation, has anyone ever opened up one of these old plastic cased models?
> 
> The timing is a bit off but I'm guessing I have to get the movement out through the front?
> 
> ...


Dig the meatball second hand!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Thread bump because it doesn't have to be Tues or Thurs to appreciate an excellent affordable brand.

Every now and then something special comes along. 
Something you don't see that often and you know you're lucky if you ever get to capture one.
Something big enough with an old school mystic vibe to it. You know it when you see it.
That's what I thought about this young mule buck that was in my yard today.
I was at the right place at the right time and captured it with my camera.




























It's the same way I feel about this particular affordable Timex I'm sporting today.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*









I don't think I've seen anyone sport this watch in the forum. Maybe it's just me that finds it special.
But yes, to me it is. It's just so cool looking. I love everything about it, from the bidirectional smooth rotating slide rule bezel,
Indiglo, chrono function, the awesome knurled case, the deep dark brown color of the case to the very comfortable matching leather strap. 
It's a quartz so you know it's just excellent time keeper.


























An excellent affordable timepiece, from Amazon of all places. 
b-)​_


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Thread bump because it doesn't have to be Tues or Thurs to appreciate an excellent affordable brand.
> 
> Every now and then something special comes along.
> ...


Man that sure is a beautiful watch and a great strap that compliments it very well

pew~pew~


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Valth said:


> Man that sure is a beautiful watch and a great strap that compliments it very well
> 
> pew~pew~


_Thanks Valth. Love it. :-! This other Expedition is not bad either, a toss up someday to go busy or not.....








b-)​_


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Thanks Valth. Love it. :-! This other Expedition is not bad either, a toss up someday to go busy or not.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both look great, im normally not a fan of busy watches but i saw your post and thought this one was really cool. Ive really been wanting to pick up a fly back here lately if i could get a deal on one

pew~pew~


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a really good looking watch, but I can't get my head round the date window with multiple numbers visible.

I've seen these on a few Timexes and some other manufacturers too and I really don't understand why it's like that. Is there some utility that I am missing (and failing to find the terms to google) or is it purely stylistic?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dmnc said:


> It's a really good looking watch, but I can't get my head round the date window with multiple numbers visible.
> 
> I've seen these on a few Timexes and some other manufacturers too and I really don't understand why it's like that. Is there some utility that I am missing (and failing to find the terms to google) or is it purely stylistic?


I'd say just for style. Doesn't bother me and has never really even questioned it come to think of it. Anyway, it's the only watch in my collection that has that style for the date window so I find it unique. It's still just a good looking chrono watch with 100m WR rating as well.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*
> 
> ...


Have two inbound....the brown T49895 and the white T49893:


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Thread bump because it doesn't have to be Tues or Thurs to appreciate an excellent affordable brand.
> 
> Every now and then something special comes along.
> ...


Awesome color combination and looks Where can i buy this

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Awesome color combination and looks Where can i buy this


Ordered mine from NZwatch and also saw a Hong Kong seller offering it.

http://www.nzwatches.com/timex-military-expedition-chronograph-mens-watch-t49895.html

http://www.reddeerwatches.com/timex-military-expedition-chronograph-mens-watch-t49895.html


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Awesome color combination and looks Where can i buy this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I bought mine from Amazon(Prime) last summer for $127.46 new in box and shipped. It's currently not available unfortunately. You might want to ask yankeexpress since he just announced he's got one coming. I have no idea as to how much it cost now, I'm assuming it has gone up.

The white dial version is available at Amazon......
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Expedi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=32MK2YJ3NAHBEGBBG57C


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, since we're running chronographs, here's a flashback: my 38mm, Arabic, 12hr. This watch and I have 'history'.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one has become quite the time keeper. It was running 10 minutes a day slow when I first got it. Opened it up, adjusted the regulator, and now a week later it's running one second faster than the atomic desk clock I set it to.

I'm impressed!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Cheers p...................1979 / 1980 Jump Minutes

*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating this fine affordable today.....

*Timex Monaco*

















b-)​_


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426















​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Found BevoWatch's awesome Timex Expedition watch here: Men's Expedition Military Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather | World of Watches

Oops. Didn't notice it was out of stock.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426
> 
> View attachment 10544530
> 
> ...


That's nice! May I ask where you got that strap?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Found BevoWatch's awesome Timex Expedition watch here: Men's Expedition Military Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather | World of Watches
> 
> Oops. Didn't notice it was out of stock.


For $89......yeah, bet that was gone in a heart beat. That one is hard to find and even if you find one, the price has gone way up. The Monaco and the T49935 is much easier to find. All fine Timex timepieces IMO.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another one inbound, $68

T49823


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Who doesn't like Timex? That's like not liking donuts or puppies.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like "Timex for J. Crew" has redone the Andros, in black, "for a more tactical look" - $128.
(came out in Oct 2016)

Still :
stainless steel
no Indiglo
Ø38 mm case
18 mm lugs

They haven't given it a name.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's one of mine with some handmade swedish leather


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I have had some serious luck during the new year sales this January, having scored no less than two different watches from the lovely Waterbury series at 50 % off. First out is the 38 mm Red wing 3-hand, which I think is a terrific looking watch, and I particularly like the size since I have gotten rather bored now of oversize watches. Enjoy these pictures for now and I will get back to you in a couple of days showing off my other finding, the Waterbury United from Timex archive collection.
Torb









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Torbjorn said:


> I have had some serious luck during the new year sales this January, having scored no less than two different watches from the lovely Waterbury series at 50 % off. First out is the 38 mm Red wing 3-hand, which I think is a terrific looking watch, and I particularly like the size since I have gotten rather bored now of oversize watches. Enjoy these pictures for now and I will get back to you in a couple of days showing off my other finding, the Waterbury United from Timex archive collection.
> Torb
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice!


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

$28.99 for this watch is a steal. It is very well made and the indiglo even has a quality look to it.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Timex Expedition T49935 on a new brown leather NATO strap. Didn't like the suede one that came with it. Felt flimsy to me.















*Save**Save*​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T49893


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Trying out my homemade distressed one piece leather strap for my very affordable timepiece.....

*Timex Expedition T49935J*

Comfortable because it's the perfect fit



























Oh, and because it has Indiglo for the evening.....









It's the weekend so this will see some wrist time tomorrow.
Have a nice weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Trying out my homemade distressed one piece leather strap for my very affordable timepiece.....
> 
> *Timex Expedition T49935J*
> 
> ...


Nice! Can you tell us more about the locking pin? Nice week-end to you, too!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Nice! Can you tell us more about the locking pin? Nice week-end to you, too!


_It's just a standard button stud and post(approx. 1/4 inch). I've made a few for my other watches as well. 
I like em, it's simple to make, and very inexpensive. I get scrap leather from a local saddlery shop's trash/recycle bin for either free or for $5. 
A 4 pack button stud and post cost me $12.99. I can make 4 quality straps for $12.99 to $17.99. 
I already have all the necessary tools to make one to begin with.

Here is the very same strap matched with my Seiko SARG017













































I find that it secures my watch well and it's comfortable, and certainly looks good enough for me.


















This watch got the same treatment.....



























I even made one for my SKX.....


















Hey, if it looks good, comfortable and affordable, I wear it. I'm just a f71 kinda fella.
b-)​_


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Cool stuff BevoWatch. Your pics and mods are always inspiring.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

EPK said:


> Cool stuff BevoWatch. Your pics and mods are always inspiring.


Thank you so much for saying so EPK, glad you're inspired.:-!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the second watch that I managed to get at half price during January sale.The Timex Waterbury united from the Timex archive collection. It is the 38 mm case and as I understand it the Timex archive is a Timex project run by Timex Italy. It comes with Italian made grosgrain strap, but I think it will look great on a nice leather strap too. 
Torb









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I want to like Timex but my last experience wasn't so great. I bought the Weekender 2 years ago as a fun summer watch but dang that sucker ticks so loud I find it distracting. I can't wear it to work because itbhear it while Insitbat my desk and it's distracting. At night I have to but it in a drawer in my bedroom, otherwise I can hear it tick and can't fall asleep. So now I'm shying away from the brand. Is that typical of most Timex watches? Did I just get a bad Weekender? Can anyone with a Weekender comment if theirs is also a loud ticker?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weekenders are some of the loudest... you didn't get a bad one.
Newer Easy Readers are loud as well.
The stainless steel models with thicker glass (eg Waterbury Redwing) are quieter than Weekenders.
Anything with the M905 movement is going to be loud (used in most 37mm or larger Timex with only date).
Another aspect of this movement that is vexing is the seconds hand doesn't land in the same place each time it comes around - ie it'll hit 12:00:00 dead on but 12:01:00 it'll miss by 1/3 of a pip.

Older Easy Readers are quieter than the newer ones.

Weekender Chrono's are pretty quiet (small seconds hand at 6).
If you really want a quiet Timex, the J Crew Military (37mm & no Indiglo or Date) is about as silent as a quartz gets.
There's a new Weekender with a sub-seconds dial at 6 - I'm hoping it is quiet, but I haven't heard anyone comment on it yet.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

pew~pew~


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> Hey, if it looks good, comfortable and affordable, I wear it. I'm just a f71 kinda fella.
> b-)​_


Thanks for the amazing reply  I also have the leather, and now I know how to look for the locking stud and post  Cool!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This one ticks LOUD. 37mm no date.








This one barely ticks audible. 44mm date.








This one is right about between the two extremes. 40mm date.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Thanks for the amazing reply  I also have the leather, and now I know how to look for the locking stud and post  Cool!


Great and you're welcome! Post one of yours when you get a chance!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I just thought that I should say if you words more about the new 38 mm Waterbury that I have owned for a few days now. As you can see from the picture -although it's rather small size the case it's not at all thin but rather thick with very nicely curved lugs. It gives the watch a nice "chubby" look I think. Also something must be said about the Red Wing strap that actually is the particular selling point of this watch.It is very thick and sturdy and still not at all stiff- indeed very soft and supple right from the beginning with a no breaking in at all needed. T








This might very well be one of the best watch straps I have come across even considering watches at a much higher price point.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Torbjorn said:


> I just thought that I should say if you words more about the new 38 mm Waterbury that I have owned for a few days now. As you can see from the picture -although it's rather small size the case it's not at all thin but rather thick with very nicely curved lugs. It gives the watch a nice "chubby" look I think. Also something must be said about the Red Wing strap that actually is the particular selling point of this watch.It is very thick and sturdy and still not at all stiff- indeed very soft and supple right from the beginning with a no breaking in at all needed. T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a solid piece all around. 38mm for the win. :-!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_We're still honeymooning so plenty of love today....

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49823*


















Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

@BevoWatch if you don't mind giving up your secrets, where do you manage to find older Timex's like that? I have a few searches setup on ebay etc., but they don't seem to show up (or they are $200+).

Totally understand if you don't want to give up your 'fishing spot'.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> @BevoWatch if you don't mind giving up your secrets, where do you manage to find older Timex's like that? I have a few searches setup on ebay etc., but they don't seem to show up (or they are $200+).
> 
> Totally understand if you don't want to give up your 'fishing spot'.


No secret at all. When yankeexpress announced he just got one recently I checked Ebay first and and sure enough there it was. There were actually several available but I didn't buy one right away til the next day when I saw one is left. Pretty sure it will pop right back up again.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

@BevoWatch Thank you. That's what I figured. I'll just keep watching and hunting. That's half the fun.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

This is a great watch, attractive and easy to grab during a morning bout of watchbox indecision.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _We're still honeymooning so plenty of love today....
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Classic T49823*
> 
> ...


Beautiful new strap! What is it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> No secret at all. When yankeexpress announced he just got one recently I checked Ebay first and and sure enough there it was. There were actually several available but I didn't buy one right away til the next day when I saw one is left. Pretty sure it will pop right back up again.


I thought i found 5 NOS Timex Expedition Military chronographs online in the last two weeks, so I ordered these:

T49823 grey dial, bare steel case
T49824 white dial, bare metal case
T49825 black dial, black steel PVD case and bracelet
T49893 cream dial, bare metal case
T49895 brown dial and case, green lume

These 3 below were delivered, the other two I was refunded as they were sold out:

T49893 cream dial shipped from Istanbul, Turkey via Amazon vendor










T49823 grey dial from eBay, USA vendor










T49824 white dial from eBay, Patriot Paracord vendor


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Timex Thursday with my T2P426


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Picked this up the other day with the help of Matt Beme. Many thanks to him for being a truly upstanding WUS member! Timex Thursday! Have a great day, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Blast from the past.


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

Just got this one! Thanks to Bevowatch for turning me on to this. Timex is doing some great dials.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

supermike said:


> Just got this one! Thanks to Bevowatch for turning me on to this. Timex is doing some great dials.


You're welcome supermike. Glad you like it. The dial is really my favorite part of this watch. It's clear, simple, and easy to read. It really just looks good. It's even 100m WR which unlike some of the newer Expeditions are only 50m WR. It's popping up more now so it's a great time to pick one up.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Beautiful new strap! What is it?


_It's a soft silicon rubber strap with a window for a quick release pin. I bought some robust quick release pin in a variety of sizes as well.
I've used it for my other watches and it's been great and would recommend for some of us who like to change straps for our watches.


















Comes in different colors as well, here is one in blue.....


















Great for my dive watches.....


















....and also in different sizes, here is one in 18mm....









Silky soft comfort all around.









Fits my other Expedition T498XX.....









Here is the one for the Timex Expedition T49823









Cool, comfy, and affordable. It's hard to beat.









I prefer rubber or leather over bracelet in the winter months.









Anyway, very easily found on Ebay and Amazon for $9-12. A no brainer for me and my pocket.
b-)​_


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

3-gmt for me today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's some blue Timex that are good for the 7" and smaller wrist:

Andros on the left @ 38mm
T-Retro in blue on top @ 37mm
Blue Resin Combo on right @ 39mm
Easy Reader on bottom @ 36mm


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Must be a Timex kind of day.
An evening switch to another favorite.

*Timex Monaco*


























Love this watch.
b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

So the charcoal gray Colareb arrived today and I love it. I am glad to see other members could get hold of this model. It was out of stock for so long, but now a few pieces are appearing. I am in love with this watch. What do you think of the Colareb combo?

On a side note, Bevowatch, your photos make me drool, I love your art, Sir.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> So the charcoal gray Colareb arrived today and I love it. I am glad to see other members could get hold of this model. It was out of stock for so long, but now a few pieces are appearing. I am in love with this watch. What do you think of the Colareb combo?
> 
> On a side note, Bevowatch, your photos make me drool, I love your art, Sir.


That looks great, nice fit as well. You're too nice Zsolto, you deserve to be happy. :-!


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

T2P492. My first Weekender with 24hr marking. Fell in love for its font sizes. Swap to black leather strap. Perfect case size, bigger than my previous Easy Reader T20041......and this is the loudest watch I've ever had.......o|......but I still love it, since I have found how to put it when on the table :roll:.....it so much more quiet now.:-x


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Saw this in the window of Cash Converters (UK secondhand chain) for £9.99 ($15). It's absolutely mint condition. Timex for a tenner, too good to pass up.
> Googled it when I got home, a T49988 and it's not only a current model, but it's still retailing at £40.
> Basically got a brand new Timex for £10.


I especially like this one! Picked one up online from Timex today. It looks nice and tough.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It's big and it's loud, but it's oh-so-comfortable. I love the plaid strap, too.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

t minus said:


> I especially like this one! Picked one up online from Timex today. It looks nice and tough.


No doubt you've noticed how stunning it is when it's new? It's got some presence to it....


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I have the same Timex, I love it. Where did you get the charcoal strap?


Zsolto said:


> So the charcoal gray Colareb arrived today and I love it. I am glad to see other members could get hold of this model. It was out of stock for so long, but now a few pieces are appearing. I am in love with this watch. What do you think of the Colareb combo?
> 
> On a side note, Bevowatch, your photos make me drool, I love your art, Sir.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

rmeron said:


> I have the same Timex, I love it. Where did you get the charcoal strap?
> 
> 
> Zsolto said:
> ...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

As it turns out my two Expedition are the most accurate quartz watches I own.

Still love this one.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Poor Old Dave said:


> As it turns out my two Expedition are the most accurate quartz watches I own.
> 
> Still love this one.
> 
> View attachment 10684874


 And here's one more Dave with the same experience. Expedition extraordinaire!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

These are my most accurate watches:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have absolutely no use for a Chronometer.
That said the grey dial one a page or two ago looked pretty good.
And that Andros diver would duplicate a few watches but I think I'd like it!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Usually I don't go for watches without some kind of crown-guard; however, I'm giving the Timex Expedition Scout 43 a try today for the first time. It looks and feels like a nice watch so I hope that the crown hangs in there.


----------



## Mr. JW (Jan 19, 2017)

I just picked up one of these over the weekend. I wasn't expecting much, but so far I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

On Kvarnsjö leather


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jay McQueen said:


> View attachment 10698074


Nice strap choice - really, that watch is one of my favorite Timex - ever.








(not my pic)


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Nice strap choice - really, that watch is one of my favorite Timex - ever.


Thank you! Picked it up at a local closeout sale for $45 and that is a good price here in Norway


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Mr. JW said:


> I just picked up one of these over the weekend. I wasn't expecting much, but so far I am pretty happy with it.


Was yours also the Camo version?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Exhausted after an all day skiing. Timex didn't even sweat a beat.
*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*
Hit the slope early enough.









Sunny bright, no wind, high 20's, can't be any better today.








Loved this Timex for today.
I'm on vacation and only brought 3 watches and this is one of them.
b-)​_


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad you had a fun day with the Timex. The weather was sunny, calm, and near 60 here in the desert. The Timex Scout 43 Camo has been on my wrist most of the day.


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

That 37mm T-Retro is very nice. Do you have a model number?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I end up wearing this watch more than most others simply because of the ease of putting on the expansion strap.
I grab it when I'm in a hurry.

Some people hate the expansion strap because it pulls their hair but I don't seem to have this problem.
I dig it since it has the same "hammered" finish as the watch case and curved surfaces that match the retro vibe of the case.
I like this case a lot.
It is stainless and has a slightly domed crystal.
Something I've never heard anyone mention, the stem has double o-rings - this is not normal for Timex even on their 100m watches.

Mine is the T2N404









Roughly based on this:









They make a T2N405 which is the same watch head with a leather strap:








Here's the black dialed version - T2N399








And with a black strap - T2N402








And a silver version - T2N403


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

Today I wore my Oversize 42mm Camper on a black PVD Nato strap, aka *the poor man's Luminox*. The 42mm is demands much more attention than the regular 38mm Camper:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I shall wear my favorite Timex so far tomorrow. Now about to be asleep.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Timex Expedition Scout T49963 for Tuesday.


----------



## le01 (Mar 8, 2014)

My current daily wearer.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Easy Reader - 40mm


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Appreciating it today.......

















Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)_​


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I end up wearing this watch more than most others simply because of the ease of putting on the expansion strap.
> I grab it when I'm in a hurry.
> 
> Some people hate the expansion strap because it pulls their hair but I don't seem to have this problem.
> ...


I really like the Timex expansion bracelet.

It's a different design from most of the cheaply available ones I believe. The sections connect in a scissor fashion rather than a straight concertina which seems to near enough eliminate the hair grab.

Here is mine









And here is the unusual link arrangement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My first Waterbury and certainly not the last.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ant th3n my son asks why i dont take a picture of his expedition Gallatin.

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Which one of you picked this up?

NEW OLD STOCK GENTS TIMEX INDIGLO CHRONOGRAPH QUARTZ WATCH WITH BOX & PAPERS. | eBay


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Nobody?

This is my shiny new thing from eBay. It was New With Tags for about $50.










The profile is where it's at.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh my.

If I would have seen that, you would have had a bidding war on your hands.



brandon\ said:


> ^ Nobody?
> 
> This is my shiny new thing from eBay. It was New With Tags for about $50.
> 
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> This is my shiny new thing from eBay. It was New With Tags for about $50.


What model number is it?
Is it a new release?
It seems to be a re-make of this 1980 hand-wind:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Been sleeping with my TXs. That indiglo feature is awesome at night.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> What model number is it?
> Is it a new release?
> It seems to be a re-make of this 1980 hand-wind:
> 
> View attachment 10755674


I have no idea if it's a new release. But it's called the 1978 Originals. It's listed as UG0108 in some places and T2P224 on the case back.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice one!! Here is one of mine.................cheers p


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

The UG0108 looks very nice but to my untrained eye I'm guessing it's a re-issue. Date wheel colors are different and the wave is missing. Doe the UG0108 have indiglo?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ffeingol said:


> The UG0108 looks very nice but to my untrained eye I'm guessing it's a re-issue. Date wheel colors are different and the wave is missing. Doe the UG0108 have indiglo?


Yes it has indigo. I wish it didn't.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, I got this T49824 last week. Turns out it must have been NOS, as the Indiglo was weak and yesterday the battery died.

I keep CR2016 spares, so I popped off the back and installed a new cell.

Get this....the light works....and the Chrono stopwatch works and resets normally....BUT the clock doesn't start....no small second hand tick and no minute or hour hand timekeeping. I tried another new battery, no difference.

What did I miss? I tried resetting by shorting the cell with metal tweezers....no dice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dbl post


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Ok, I got this T49824 last week. Turns out it must have been NOS, as the Indiglo was weak and yesterday the battery died.
> 
> I keep CR2016 spares, so I popped off the back and installed a new cell.
> 
> ...


That's a shame.. That is a good looking piece.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> That's a shame.. That is a good looking piece.


I already have this in my clipboard from another post, so here it is&#8230;


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


>


Me too!









RMD


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

How do all of you deal with accidentally pushing be crown and turning on the Indiglo? The crown hits the back of my hand and the flicker of the Indiglo drives me nuts. I've considered wearing the watch on my right wrist or even upside-down. I'd enjoy the watch a lot more if it weren't for this. I honestly do not like Indiglo, but I love Timex for their designs and heritage. 

Is there a way to cut a connection inside the watch to basically break it for good? (I know that's extreme and maybe be heresy around here, but it really drives me that crazy.)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I wear all my watches a bit further up my arm mainly because the end of my radious bone is quite pointy and tall; so I never accidentally push the crown.

I on the other hand; miss the Indiglo on the Yatch Racer. I do like that feature a lot specially at night. 
20161020_104238 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PBR-StreetGang (Aug 10, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> How do all of you deal with accidentally pushing be crown and turning on the Indiglo?




Gah! I thought I was the only one! I love my cheap little green dial Metal Field but when I bend my wrist it lights up and bugs the heck out of me! If you can, try wearing the watch above the ulna bump. If you are like me though, the shape of your arm and wrist makes wearing a watch that high uncomfortable. If I don't strap it down tight enough to cut off circulation, it slides right back down and flops around. Another thing you can try, which is what I sometimes do is just wear the watch loose. If its flopping around a little, it tilts back before the crown is pressed in far enough to activate the indiglo.

As far as disabling your indiglo entirely, I don't imagine it would be too hard to break the connection at some point and keep the dial from lighting up.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Been sleeping with my TXs. That indiglo feature is awesome at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh, don't tell your wife.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> How do all of you deal with accidentally pushing be crown and turning on the Indiglo? The crown hits the back of my hand and the flicker of the Indiglo drives me nuts. I've considered wearing the watch on my right wrist or even upside-down. I'd enjoy the watch a lot more if it weren't for this. I honestly do not like Indiglo, but I love Timex for their designs and heritage.
> 
> Is there a way to cut a connection inside the watch to basically break it for good? (I know that's extreme and maybe be heresy around here, but it really drives me that crazy.)


Do you mean at night?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Been sleeping with my TXs. That indiglo feature is awesome at night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe my eyes.. but just browsing ebay... This bad boy is available new for 40 bucks. Great buy!!!

New Timex T49935 Expedition Men 039 s Analog Steel Watch Brown Ultra Suede Strap | eBay

Can't


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Shawnny said:


> Do you mean at night?


Anytime. Especially at night when I can see it.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Can't believe my eyes.. but just browsing ebay... This bad boy is available new for 40 bucks. Great buy!!!
> 
> New Timex T49935 Expedition Men 039 s Analog Steel Watch Brown Ultra Suede Strap | eBay
> 
> Can't


Sweet looking Timex, but I'll pass. Just got a Timex Scout 40 and a Scout 43 last week. Been enjoying the heck out of the Scout 43 after swapping straps.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome piece


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Found a solution to my Indiglo problem.

It's not eloquent by any means.



















I ordered a couple different sizes of smaller o-rings for a more finished look. But I think this may be the solution.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

It might be hard to get out, but a little dental floss may do the trick and be less noticeable.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I found this on Wal MART.COM FOR 114.97 usd it might look better with another strap but it is listed as ss cased. Also an all ss black pvd sport watch with a brown dial is listed as well heavily discounted to 36 dollars.(yes,I know it is monday but I shall be busy tommorow)


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> Found a solution to my Indiglo problem.
> 
> It's not eloquent by any means.
> 
> ...


Hey! It works! That's all that matters. I don't think it looks bad at all.

RMD


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

It's here! Not crazy about the strap, but it seems well made.

That's easily fixed. Will take a few days to see if it grows on me.

RMD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bob Duckworth said:


> It's here! Not crazy about the strap, but it seems well made.
> 
> That's easily fixed. Will take a few days to see if it grows on me.
> 
> ...


I sympathize with your trepidation about the strap, but after wearing it for 2 weeks, I have decided it is the proper strap for the Expedition....comfortable and the branding makes it special!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Hey! It works! That's all that matters. I don't think it looks bad at all.
> 
> RMD


I took the washer off - it worked, but it looked ridiculous. As I mentioned, I have other o-rings coming in the mail. And I'm wearing another watch right that I'm trying to troubleshoot.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Mine arrived today also, so can't wait to get home and see it. Pictures tomorrow (more than likely).


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Absolutely nothing wrong with the original leather strap but might as well check other possibilities.....




































b-)​_


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone here could help me ID this Expedition watch. I'm in need of a new active/gym watch and this is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for. I had this watch when I was younger and I have no idea what happened to it (I fear it might have been lost in a house fire, but I can't be sure that I didn't just lose it long ago). I was hoping to find out a model to see if they still make it or something very similar. From what I can tell, it seems close to the more recent (now discontinued?) Expedition Atlantis.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

This is the link which supplies the pictures below. It's a small writeup about the watch, but it does not mention anything specific to help me ID it.

whichwatchtoday.blogspot.com/2014/05/timex-expedition-chrono-alarm-timer dot html
(I can't hyperlink due to post count, sorry.)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Attuma said:


> I was wondering if anyone here could help me ID this Expedition watch. I'm in need of a new active/gym watch and this is exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for. I had this watch when I was younger and I have no idea what happened to it (I fear it might have been lost in a house fire, but I can't be sure that I didn't just lose it long ago). I was hoping to find out a model to see if they still make it or something very similar. From what I can tell, it seems close to the more recent (now discontinued?) Expedition Atlantis.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Vintage Timex Expedition Digital Watch | eBay


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> How do all of you deal with accidentally pushing be crown and turning on the Indiglo? The crown hits the back of my hand and the flicker of the Indiglo drives me nuts. I've considered wearing the watch on my right wrist or even upside-down. I'd enjoy the watch a lot more if it weren't for this. I honestly do not like Indiglo, but I love Timex for their designs and heritage.
> 
> Is there a way to cut a connection inside the watch to basically break it for good? (I know that's extreme and maybe be heresy around here, but it really drives me that crazy.)


I can think of a couple of ways....
I have no idea what movement yours has so what I'm saying might not apply.

In the movements I've seen, the Indiglo is always activated by a ridge or washer on the stem pressing a precision sheetmetal flap until it touches the movement.
The flap is also the spring that returns the stem to the "off" position.

You should be able to take a small piece of scotch tape and put it on the Indigo "flap" - when you press the stem, the Indigo circuit will not be closed.

Or you might (I've never tried) be able to remove the cir-clip that is on the stem that presses on the Indiglo "flap".
You could even cut the "flap" off.

Here's a pic I have for illustrating 2 different movement shapes used in Easy Readers, but in it you can see the "paddle" or "switch":









I'd just stick something into the gap.
No need to remove the mov't and whenever you remove said "thing", Indiglo functionality should return.


----------



## Attuma (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you very much, Bevo! Is there a specific name for this watch? Something I can use to search it? Is it possible that this is something they have updated and still sell?


----------



## Christoph Kemp (Aug 26, 2016)

*WOW! Am I the only one that see's the irony here? This post is living up to the slogan of Timex, "It takes a licking and keeps on ticking."*

*It has to be one of the longest running post up here. It was first started September 6th, 2008 and from time to time it sparks new interest and is revived for several months. I think it's Great and John Cameron Swayze, would be proud.

In reality you have to put everything into perspective and money is a good tool to use for that purpose. You can buy a good looking BRAND NEW TIMEX Expedition Scout with the orange second hand for under fifty dollars. It has the Indiglow night light feature and no amount of lume can compete with it. Several of their watches are 100% Stainless Steel with real leather straps. Along with all of my high dollar watches I have several Timex. They make great gifts and you will not find a better watch for less money. 
You can buy them direct by becoming a member of the Timex website and from time to time they offer discounts up to 50% off. A great watch for the buck! Right now a lot of watch enthusiast are into the Military look, check out this one for 45 dollars.






*

Expedition® Scout


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Get this....the light works....and the Chrono stopwatch works and resets normally....BUT the clock doesn't start....no small second hand tick and no minute or hour hand timekeeping. I tried another new battery, no difference.


Sometimes, Timex will get shipped in tight wrapping, which holds the stem in and the Indiglo on. 
Since the battery wears down so rapidly it has a short-lived "bounce back" when you unwrap it.

As far as it not working,
maybe the stem is not in the right place? 
If it is out too far then the movement will stop - try holding the Indiglo on and see if it works???


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Grateful for these affordable choices......


















Cream dial for the day......








Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

BevoWatch said:


> _Grateful for these affordable choices......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please give us model number I.D.'s. Impressive collection!

Thank you.

RMD


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Bob Duckworth said:


> Please give us model number I.D.'s. Impressive collection!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> RMD


_*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*









*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*









*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49893*








Nice affordable Timex! Highly recommended.:-!
b-)​_


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

This was my first watch but this is not that started the craze for watches some years ago. It was the Perpetual calendar series T2n503. After looking it up online I fially decided i HAD to buy it so I went to the local AD and disappointingly they didn't have it in stock and they didn't expect to have it anytime soon and I couldn't wait so I got this, the World time series. Even after constantly checking back with the AD, the perpetual calendar series was never there.

Now after all these years I have a urge to get this watch. I just don't understand why Timex stopped making these. I can't find it anywhere online, not even a WUS post. I would love to get my hands on it.

T2n503







Sent from space


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This was my first IQ and I love it.

2016-09-19 17.25.49 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Not even wearing this one today but that doesn't mean I don't appreciate this old school GMT.

*Timex Expedition World Time *
100m WR cool.









A little lume is always cool.









Clean easy to read dial is super cool.









Cool birectional butttery smooth roatating bezel.








See, old school is cool.
b-)​_


----------



## Blake Townsend (Jan 13, 2014)

I got the T40011 Expedition version of the Camper for the date feature but it comes with a horrendous velcro strap, so I swapped it for the OEM nylon strap from the original T18581. Gotta love the "Timex" embossed on the buckle.


----------



## cesarsalad (Apr 19, 2016)

I've had this one since 2002, changed the batteries a few times and the water resistance is great. Cheap, reliable and comfortable to wear. I had the original black 8-lap Ironman which I thought looked better but I don't remember what happened to it since I got this one.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Here's my 'I want to be a photographer' picture


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Just brief appreciation of this cool Timex......

*Timex Chronograph*
100m WR chrionograph, lume and smooth bidirectional rotating bezel.....









....and of course Indiglo.








b-)​_


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ordered this one. Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

chrisduncan72 said:


> Ordered this one. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thinking is that you ought to take several pictures of that watch and give the rest of us info as to the size, price paid and your overall take on the watch. Oh, congratulations and hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure if this info from the Todd Snyder site is right.
4-hour chrono???

If it is accurate info, then I like that Snyder has chosen to keep Indiglo for this one.

The case/crown looks like the 40mm Scout, but this is stainless (same case as the Mod Watch) - nice.

I can't make out if the crystal rises above the bezel and/or if it is domed (looks flat & raised with bevel)???

The British military-spec watches that used tritium have a circle with a T in it that is exactly like the "T-Series" seconds hand - you should get one and swap.
Here's a 40mm Scout case with a T-series seconds:









and the circled T from a classic military watch:









And I love that Timex × Snyder are pulling from Timex' iconic 1970's automatic to get the dial style:


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

The main page has the specs ( The Military Watch by Todd Snyder + Timex | Todd Snyder ). Says it's a 40mm. I really like the looks, but $138 for a Timex just seems a bit steep.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I've clicked the link You provided and it seems odd/sloppy that in the intro seconds hand doesn't line up with the markers, come on!

...or maybe they are honest so we can avoid unpleasant surprise ('we didn't do it right, but at least we're not lying about it').


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I see this in expensive Swiss watches as well.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

This was my grandpa's just had it serviced and fixed.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> ... it seems odd/sloppy that in the intro seconds hand doesn't line up with the markers...


Newer big Timex have a seconds hand that ticks rather violently - hence, the annoyingly loud "Timex tick". 
Also, the violent action causes the seconds hand to "bounce" with every tick. 
Since the seconds hand has almost a second's worth of slop, it can come to rest on the marker... or nearly 1/2 second off - if the watch is flat the stopping position is random.

This can be demonstrated by holding the watch vertically and watching where the seconds hand stops on the markers 
then turn the watch 180° so it is upside down and notice how the seconds hand stops on the opposite side of the markers.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Newer big Timex have a seconds hand that ticks rather violently - hence, the annoyingly loud "Timex tick".
> Also, the violent action causes the seconds hand to "bounce" with every tick.
> Since the seconds hand has almost a second's worth of slop, it can come to rest on the marker... or nearly 1/2 second off - if the watch is flat the stopping position is random.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it will help me understand my Waterbury watch where seconds hand lives by it's own life , but I was talking about tle link* ffeingol* provided - when You click on it, in the beginning You have animated Todd Snyder military watch ticking, and the seconds hand misses the markers, I thought at least in commercial You can fix this.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Lovin it today....

















b-)​_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my solution to bumping the crown and turning on the Indiglo.














































I was using a 3x1 nitrile rubber o-ring, but the viton is a little stiffer and takes a little more pressure to compress.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

One of Gramp's beaters - still going strong:


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sporting my affordable Timex...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*









Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Cruising enjoying my new timex i got for valentine's day from my wife jamming out after work to some technical death metal. 









pew~pew~


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An afternoon switch from one affordable to another. Hey, it's the weekend.
From this...









to this...

















Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Lovin it today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BevoWatch said:


> _Sporting my affordable Timex...
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*
> 
> ...


Man, I'd love to find a used one at a good price! I need to add a second Timex to my collection.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> Man, I'd love to find a used one at a good price! I need to add a second Timex to my collection.


_Good luck finding a used one but I'm sure they're out there. Got to be patient and persistent in looking. 
I'm still partial to the brown one but the black dial one is really great looking as well.









Can't go wrong IMO really, all look great to me...








b-)​_


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, they all look good. I'd also like to see a black one with a cream dial.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Out hiking & biking with the kids.

Rugged Field Metal RealTree with Metal Tech strap:
(white bezel idices painted black)


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this model have Indiglo?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I going to say no.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Bob Duckworth said:


> It's here! Not crazy about the strap, but it seems well made.
> 
> That's easily fixed. Will take a few days to see if it grows on me.
> 
> ...


A kind member PMed me last night letting me know where I can pick up one of these on the webz for $74.99 with free shipping if I spend $75. So, I spent another couple bucks on something else. I'll post a pic when it gets here!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Shawnny said:


> A kind member PMed me last night letting me know where I can pick up one of these on the webz for $74.99 with free shipping if I spend $75. So, I spent another couple bucks on something else. I'll post a pic when it gets here!


Shhh.... keep it a secret!!!!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

fishrose said:


> Does this model have Indiglo?


That's a negative ghost rider.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Cool birectional butttery smooth roatating bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happen to know the model number?

TIA


----------



## Be Jewelled (Jun 21, 2015)

In my opinion Timex watches were pretty good in their time 60's 70's, yes I agree that some Swiss watches of he time were far more repairable and had longer life expectancy but it is all about marketing. lower quality Swiss watches of that time just did not compete (well in my neck of the woods). Funny when I started my apprenticeship my father sold Timex watches and I used to stir him up about the low quality of the product. Now in my later years I have started thinking of collecting and repairing some. I must admit the 100 series with the Swiss ST1940? movements were good value.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's my new T49823 for Timex Tuesday! I've been enjoying it for a week now. I hope everyone has a great day!



















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thrifty GMTuesday with my...

*Timex Expedition World Time T41151*


























True GMT
Smooth bidirectional rotating bezel
100m WR
Comfortable leather strap
Clean easy to read dial
Applied markers
Stadium chapter ring

Terrific thrifty Tuesday watch
b-)​_


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Newbie from the West Coast and this is my 2nd post. My 1st post is in the Share your collection: part three thread.

Anyway, just wanted to share my excitement for the incoming Timex 3GMT which I bought from a fellow WUS member. (image taken from the web)









Cheers and have a fantastic day everyone!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

HandyDad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Newbie from the West Coast and this is my 2nd post. My 1st post is in the Share your collection: part three thread.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum HandyDad! That's a nice start.:-!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

I really like this one! Vintage 1978 manual wind


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome, BevoWatch.

Your Godson also says hello.









I consider you as the Godfather of this piece because your posts and awesome pics convinced me to hunt one. Grateful to own this awesome watch and thank you very much for the inspiration. Now, the hunt continues for the white or cream dial version. 



BevoWatch said:


> Welcome to the forum HandyDad! That's a nice start.:-!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Timex "Stealth Hawk"


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

HandyDad said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, BevoWatch.
> 
> Your Godson also says hello.
> 
> ...


_Ha, ha, you have no idea as to how many inquiries I get every time I post that piece. It's a cool affordable Timex chrono. Surely you've seen the dark brown one...









Here is my other Timex favorite...

















Good stuff.
b-)​_


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

HandyDad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> just wanted to share my excitement for the incoming Timex 3GMT which I bought from a fellow WUS member. (image taken from the web)
> View attachment 10953386
> 
> Cheers and have a fantastic day everyone!


Great looking watch,congrats!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

HandyDad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> just wanted to share my excitement for the incoming Timex 3GMT which I bought from a fellow WUS member. (image taken from the web)
> View attachment 10953386
> 
> Cheers and have a fantastic day everyone!


Great looking watch,congrats!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I got me some Timex love!Just in & couldn't be happier!The tan/pvd scratches an itch I thought it was going to cost me a cool grand$ to scratch!


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks great on your wrist, congrats on the score. I've always been a great fan of tan/olive watches/straps.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> I got me some Timex love!Just in & couldn't be happier!The tan/pvd scratches an itch I thought it was going to cost me a cool grand$ to scratch!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I got me some Timex love!


Nice strap choice - looks sharp.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Timex is making some very cool watches.

I don't get all butt-hurt over the costs. Not everyone wants to wear a 10K watch out to the gun club.

Great stuff!!! Keep it coming.

RMD


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, mine arrived today! I'm really surprised by the quality of the build. Although, the strap is splitting down the middle on the long side where the layers are glued together. So, I put it on a strap that I had laying around. I'll probably pick up a leather NATO on eBay. I was planning on doing that anyway.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Shawnny said:


>


Are you freaking kidding me!GREAT looking watch!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Are you freaking kidding me!GREAT looking watch!


Would I kid you?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I truly do not love Timex.... I just can't stop buying them....

Incoming thanks to Amazon BIGTHANKS

Timex Expedition Sierra Chronograph Watchwatch is Shock Resistant to I.S.O. Standards and I think it is very good looking ...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a watch like that, except it is brown and the hands have lume.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you like it? 

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I love it! It is very tough, I have had it for about 6 months and have only managed to put very light scratches on the case and a few on the glass. The mineral crystal is recessed and the accuracy is excellent. If you don't use the chronograph it stays +1 second accurate a month when worn everyday. Heavy use of the chronograph will cause about -4 seconds loss of time a month. I use the watch at the gym and for well...just about everything. Definitely a very good watch. I managed to get it for $56 brand new shipped. A truly excellent buy. I also think that the case is stainless steel and not just the back. The leather/nylon strap is extremely resilient, and the buckle is made of thick metal. I think that you will enjoy it immensely. It is the toughest Timex I have ever owned. Oh, and so far the water resistance has been outstanding.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Thrifty GMTuesday with my...
> 
> *Timex Expedition World Time T41151*
> 
> ...


What's the diameter on this one please? I'm struggling to find it now it's discontinued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

HandyDad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Newbie from the West Coast and this is my 2nd post. My 1st post is in the Share your collection: part three thread.
> 
> ...


Has it arrived yet? Or maybe you already know, but what does the pusher do please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm thinking about a Timex GMT and wanted to ask those of you lucky enough to already have one, are they all what's called "True GMT" where you can set the main hour hand without stopping the seconds or changing the minutes? Or is this only some models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Congrats! Would you mind sharing where you bought it?



Shawnny said:


> Ok, mine arrived today! I'm really surprised by the quality of the build. Although, the strap is splitting down the middle on the long side where the layers are glued together. So, I put it on a strap that I had laying around. I'll probably pick up a leather NATO on eBay. I was planning on doing that anyway.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

HandyDad said:


> Congrats! Would you mind sharing where you bought it?


https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485 They had a Presidents Day sale earlier in the week, but that's over. You can get 10% of BeFrugal. Also, search for water bottles. You can add a $0.95 water bottle and then qualify for free shipping.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dmnc said:


> I'm thinking about a Timex GMT and wanted to ask those of you lucky enough to already have one, are they all what's called "True GMT" where you can set the main hour hand without stopping the seconds or changing the minutes? Or is this only some models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a look at my review of the Timex 3 GMT. I think it may answer your question.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/timex-intelligent-quartz-3-gmt-t2p426dh-3407882.html


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you for the detailed info!



ffeingol said:


> https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485 They had a Presidents Day sale earlier in the week, but that's over. You can get 10% of BeFrugal. Also, search for water bottles. You can add a $0.95 water bottle and then qualify for free shipping.


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Anxiously waiting, still in the mail...



dmnc said:


> Has it arrived yet? Or maybe you already know, but what does the pusher do please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoiler Alert...

Amazon has the Timex IQ Compass on bracelet for just over 50 Lighting Deal. (different color)

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Intell..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TFKAD5DNE2067PHZWJYX


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ffeingol said:


> https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485 They had a Presidents Day sale earlier in the week, but that's over. You can get 10% of BeFrugal. Also, search for water bottles. You can add a $0.95 water bottle and then qualify for free shipping.


Yeah, that's where I got it. Some birdie PMed me, haha! I couldn't find any water bottles that cheap. I ended up buying something I can use for two bucks.

I put it on a strap that came with my Hamilton Pilot. I think it suits it well. And, I have a camo canvas NATO on the way for it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Big Classic Camper on Timex Metal Tech strap. 
The lugs on this case have a good amount of drop to them, so having them close to the edge of my wrist is good.
The strap is notched & tapered and fits my smaller wrist nicely while looking beefy.
For some reason, I don't mind changing straps but I like to have the strap and watch made by the same manufacturer...

The color combo reminds me of a lot of BMW's & Audi's I've seen recently.

This one is growing on me. It's the extremely light weight.
For its size it's hardly noticeable.
And I really like stick-hands that have some cantilever off the back.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Like Batman tonight...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49825*

















b-)​_


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Like Batman tonight...
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49825*
> 
> ...


Oh, I like the black ones!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> Oh, I like the black ones!


_Black beauty it is. All of them looks cool to me, hence the collection. ;-)
Here it is this morning...








New to me but for $28.21 shipped, can't complain.
I like it and an affordable addition to the collection. I'll see how it looks with other straps later but I'm digging the bracelet for now. 
See, lots of love for this Timex series.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

dmnc said:


> What's the diameter on this one please? I'm struggling to find it now it's discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it come up at least a couple of times on Ebay since I bought mine, just got to be patient and persistent. The case diameter is 41mm w/o crown and 43 w/ crown.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy Mardi Gras, everybody! Enjoying my NOS T41151 Expedition World Timer for this Timex Tuesday. Good luck to everyone searching for one of these. They're worth the hunt. This is probably the quietest Timex I've ever seen. I can barely hear it when pressed right up to my ear, which was a pleasant surprise, and I love the look of it. I have to say, the cream dial looks better against darker skin, which I clearly don't have. My second picture is an attempt at an homage to Bevo's outstanding photos. Thanks for turning me on to this watch, Bevo! Have a great day, all!



















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Happy Mardi Gras, everybody! Enjoying my NOS T41151 Expedition World Timer for this Timex Tuesday. Good luck to everyone searching for one of these. They're worth the hunt. This is probably the quietest Timex I've ever seen. I can barely hear it when pressed right up to my ear, which was a pleasant surprise, and I love the look of it. I have to say, the cream dial looks better against darker skin, which I clearly don't have. My second picture is an attempt at an homage to Bevo's outstanding photos. Thanks for turning me on to this watch, Bevo! Have a great day, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done! Is that the one from a seller from Italy? Congratulations! It's a very nice quiet watch, enjoy it!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Very nicely done! Is that the one from a seller from Italy? Congratulations! It's a very nice quiet watch, enjoy it!


Thanks! Yes, from Italy. As it happens, my wife has been traveling to and from Italy for work, and that's the precise excuse... I mean, reason that I needed to get this watch. I find the Italy connection amusing.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Everytime I read these types of threads I realize the brand is one that no one is disparaging.

Is this just an awkward way to start a conversation?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> Thanks! Yes, from Italy.


And now I know why I never heard back on a shipping quote.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> And now I know why I never heard back on a shipping quote.


Actually, the seller never responded to my request for a shipping quote either. I only had the patience to wait for like 10 minutes before pulling the trigger though. You know, ask questions later. Anyway, I asked him again after the fact and never got an actual response- Just a message from eBay the next day telling me I owed X amount for shipping. I'll let you know if I spot one again.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Thanks! Yes, from Italy. As it happens, my wife has been traveling to and from Italy for work, and that's the precise excuse... I mean, reason that I needed to get this watch. I find the Italy connection amusing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nice work still.:-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, it's the Timex Glamper:


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Been away a long time and I see my thread is still alive and well after 9 years! Wow! Now that's some love for Timex


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Terry M. said:


> Been away a long time and I see my thread is still alive and well after 9 years! Wow! Now that's some love for Timex


Welcome back sir! :-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Terry M. said:


> Been away a long time and I see my thread is still alive and well after 9 years! Wow! Now that's some love for Timex


So You are the guy to blame!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Terry M. said:


> Been away a long time and I see my thread is still alive and well after 9 years! Wow! Now that's some love for Timex


Thanks for starting this thread. It is my favorite/go-to place for Timex discussion.

My watch for Timex Thursday is another that I've been hunting for months, a Timex Originals T2N395. The original owner appears to have taken excellent care of it, so now, I get to enjoy it. It's a medium volume ticker with lume and Indiglo. The lume is ok for a Timex, and the Indiglo switch isn't too sensitive, which are both good features in my book. Water resistant to 50m (according to Timex online). The only downside of this watch is that the seconds hand lands somewhat erratically- some markers, it's dead-on, others, it's way off. For what I paid, I'm entirely satisfied. I hope everyone has a great Thursday!




























Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Affordable find, thanks Ebay.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I had my SKX007 for most part of the day but since it's the weekend, it's time for affordable fun timepieces.

Still love this old friend...









but here is a good looking fun watch...












































Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. It is my favorite/go-to place for Timex discussion.
> 
> My watch for Timex Thursday is another that I've been hunting for months, a Timex Originals T2N395. The original owner appears to have taken excellent care of it, so now, I get to enjoy it. It's a medium volume ticker with lume and Indiglo. The lume is ok for a Timex, and the Indiglo switch isn't too sensitive, which are both good features in my book. Water resistant to 50m (according to Timex online). The only downside of this watch is that the seconds hand lands somewhat erratically- some markers, it's dead-on, others, it's way off. For what I paid, I'm entirely satisfied. I hope everyone has a great Thursday!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Wow. Wow wow wow.

Never seen that style case on a Timex.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. It is my favorite/go-to place for Timex discussion.
> 
> My watch for Timex Thursday is another that I've been hunting for months, a Timex Originals T2N395. The original owner appears to have taken excellent care of it, so now, I get to enjoy it. It's a medium volume ticker with lume and Indiglo. The lume is ok for a Timex, and the Indiglo switch isn't too sensitive, which are both good features in my book. Water resistant to 50m (according to Timex online). The only downside of this watch is that the seconds hand lands somewhat erratically- some markers, it's dead-on, others, it's way off. For what I paid, I'm entirely satisfied. I hope everyone has a great Thursday!
> 
> ...


Hey now, that watch looks quite familiar! Glad to see you are enjoying it; it just wasn't getting enough wrist time in my possession.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Switched to this affordable hunk of a watch yesterday afternoon. Still haven't found a good reason to replace it.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*

















Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Rocco said:


> Hey now, that watch looks quite familiar! Glad to see you are enjoying it; it just wasn't getting enough wrist time in my possession.


Thanks! I'm surprised it didn't go for more. The blue version is impossible to find, and I think it's a looker. I already had someone ask where they could get one.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Borrowing the super soft suede Nato from another expedition and wearing this Waterbury today.

20170304_132731 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another variation using the T-Retro dial:


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

It's been a while

















Sent from space


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Dark mode with a Timex Expedition for the evening...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49825*

















b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm going to continue to enjoy my Vratislavia Conceptum for now...








but I'm already eyeballing this terrific Timex. The chrono theme will continue for the evening with the...

*Timex Monaco*


















Good evening wear with Indiglo and all...


















I'm shaking my head because this is only a Timex. 

















One of the very best Timex in my collection and I'm grateful to have it. 
b-)​_


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _I'm going to continue to enjoy my Vratislavia Conceptum for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame you for keeping the Vratislavia Conceptum on your wrist. I've been tempted by more than one of their designs on multiple occasions. Beautiful watch. Enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> My thinking is that you ought to take several pictures of that watch and give the rest of us info as to the size, price paid and your overall take on the watch. Oh, congratulations and hope it's a good one for you.


Love seeing one on ebay for over five hundred dollars, looks like it's the NES mini effect all over again! 
Shame, I really like the simple look of this one, but the unavailability won't help

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I decided to try something with my Expedition World Time... 20mm Chinese Super Engineer II with end-links trimmed to fit the 18mm lugs. I hope everyone has a great day!




























Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

The bracelet looks good except for the gap between the straight ends and the watch case. Wish Strapcode/Militat could help us with Timex! That is a very nice watch!


RMD


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_For TGIF I'm going to roll with another colorful affordable, at least during day time.
BTW, don't forget that this weekend is DST. Remember spring forward and fall back. We lose an hour this time so make the most of it.

*Timex Mod*

















b-)​_


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Been another crazy week for me at work so late post of my Timex 3-GMT from today. Such a sweet time piece.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vintage for a new generation

20170309_201948 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one in today. Gifted by a friend and fellow Timex collector. Marlin from 1967. Absolutely immaculate condition.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Marlin from 1967.


I always love the anti-lawyer-speak "WATERPROOF" on a dial.

Are those thru-holes and a sandwich dial, or drill points, or???


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I always love the anti-lawyer-speak "WATERPROOF" on a dial.
> 
> Are those thru-holes and a sandwich dial, or drill points, or???


Hard to tell, but under my loupe they appear to be pips inset in to the dial. And yes, I love the pre-FTC smackdown "WATERPROOF".


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Here's my solution to bumping the crown and turning on the Indiglo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After wearing this for a while, it still bugged me. So I found the ultimate solution - a Timex without Indiglo is incoming!










With that said, I'll be posting that '78 diver for sale. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Digging my Timex T49935 on a black leather Zulu NATO. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I added a new member to my Timex collection on Friday, swapped some bands yesterday, and I'm enjoying this one today. I hope everyone is having a great Sunday.



















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

After completing resetting and sync'ing all my watches.. today this Expedition has new shoes too.

2017-03-12 17.46.45 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


>


How about a dial swap?
I've always wanted to do this but couldn't find a good deal on the black Military Classic.
Here's some photoshopped pics of what it would look like.
I think the green dial gets a little tougher and a lot more military (maybe a black seconds hand?),
while the ss case with grey/black dial becomes a high-quality precision machine - a larger set of Sinn style hands would complete the look.







. . .






.








(13×8 Ofrei hands = over 1mm longer ea than stock)


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nos Timex I just got. I changed the original strap for this bund strap.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> How about a dial swap?
> I've always wanted to do this but couldn't find a good deal on the black Military Classic.
> Here's some photoshopped pics of what it would look like.
> I think the green dial gets a little tougher and a lot more military (maybe a black seconds hand?),
> ...


I'm your huckleberry... 









Danger is my middle name - that, or stupid/crazy. Before I share the main shots, I want to say that I also learned a little trick that disables Indiglo on these particular watches should anyone be interested. That pic is the last in the bunch. It's not easy to put the (very tiny) C clip back, so be sure you want to do it before you try. I just had to try it to be sure. Also, I don't know if the tiny bit of space left by removing the clip will damage the stem over time.

Anyway, here you go, cayabo! Sorry for the crummy pics. Bad lighting at home. I'll try to get more during the day sometime soon. Have a great one, all!



Spoiler

















Spoiler

















Spoiler

















Spoiler















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A swap. FANTASTIC! 
After so many SKX mods this is so refreshing.

I scrolled up from the bottom of the page and thought "Oh $#!+" it broke. And a little whisper of guilt seized me.
Then I saw your vision.
Seems like a great way to disable Indiglo.
You, Mr Danger, are a brave man. I've tugged on those little c-clips a couple of times but lost my nerve.

I wonder what stops the crown when you press it? (in factory stock mode)
- c-clip bottoming out on-Indiglo-on-movement
- crown bottoming out on case
- or other scenario

Got to be honest, I thought the grey/black dial would be the looker, but from your pics the black case/green dial seems to be more pleasing.
But the pics appear to have a lot of yellow in them.
Maybe in diffuse natural light the grey/black will be more impressive.

Since you've handled/seen/worn all of them IRL - What's your opinion of the 4 different combos?









I'm really looking forward to more pics.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Might as well put this piece here as well though it pretty much lives down the basement in the winter months. 
I'm off today so I got plenty of time to invest in myself.
Still no fitbit as I just don't see the point of it yet when I still have this workout digital that's been working fine for years. 
I bought it from Walmart many years ago and I just replaced the battery for it recently and it's working good as new.

Accurate as any of my quartz digital pieces with decent easy to read screen.









Pre workout heart rate...









Cool down heart rate, and still synchronizes with my thread mill...









I guess I can say Timex helps keep me and my wallet healthy.;-)
I still haven't decided what true watch to wear for the day. 
Have a magnificent Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Timex is suppose to keep my wallet healthy but not if I keep buying them.:-d 
I got back from a trip to my local True Value Hardware store this evening and took home this piece...

*Timex T2N6349J*


















This watch reminds me of this Timex Expedition but in a smaller case and dressier style. 









Ooohh cool Indiglo...








A $24.95 impulse buy. Approx. 37mm case, super light, and the second hand hits the markers spot on.
b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wait...what?

Hardware stores still sell Timex's?

I may have to go check out True Value tomorrow!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> Hardware stores still sell Timex's?
> 
> I may have to go check out True Value tomorrow!


Yup, small town U.S.A. Manager says he sells quite a bit of them to ranchers that drive their $50K+ trucks.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Timex is suppose to keep my wallet healthy but not if I keep buying them.:-d
> I got back from a trip to my local True Value Hardware store this evening and took home this piece...
> 
> *Timex T2N6349J*
> ...


I'm not a fan of Indiglo - I've found that Timex lume is actually pretty decent and passable. But with that 3, 6, 9, 12 dial layout and no-date, it's almost the perfect watch. Just bump the WR to 50m - or even better, 100m - and it would be sweet. I guess what I'm saying is without Indiglo and 100m WR, it would be really close to a perfect watch for me.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I'm not a fan of Indiglo - I've found that Timex lume is actually pretty decent and passable. But with that 3, 6, 9, 12 dial layout and no-date, it's almost the perfect watch. Just bump the WR to 50m - or even better, 100m - and it would be sweet. I guess what I'm saying is without Indiglo and 100m WR, it would be really close to a perfect watch for me.


I like the Indiglo feature specially at night or in the dark. This inexpensive Timex with the 3, 6, 9, 12 layout is so easy to read even in the dark. I agree that if it's 100m WR, it would be a home run! I don't plan to use this watch for anything strenuous or heavy duty activities/adventures but just a simple edc/work/home watch. It tells time and does it well in a very comfortable, lightweight, barely noticeable way. It's $25 so I'm good with it as is.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

@BevoWatch can I PP you $25 + shipping for the next time you're at the hardware store


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> @BevoWatch can I PP you $25 + shipping for the next time you're at the hardware store


_Ha, ha, got to admit my local True Value Hardware rocks! I love the whole crew that works there, so helpful to my whole family. 
I just googled this piece and found a very similar price on Ebay for those interested. Like I said, it's only an inexpensive Timex that is light weight, comfortable and tells time as good as any simple quartz. 
New Timex Weekender Classic Steel Indiglo Dress Watch 37mm T2N634 $57.95 | eBay

Hey, so if you fancy this...









but don't have or want to spend the $ for it, well here is your chance to roll in a f71 style with one ;-)...








:-d​_


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

37mm is a tad small for me (fits fine but tough on my old eyes). Going to save my pennies for one of these (image borrowed from the Timex web site).


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Ha, ha, got to admit my local True Value Hardware rocks! I love the whole crew that works there, so helpful to my whole family.
> I just googled this piece and found a very similar price on Ebay for those interested. Like I said, it's only an inexpensive Timex that is light weight, comfortable and tells time as good as any simple quartz.
> New Timex Weekender Classic Steel Indiglo Dress Watch 37mm T2N634 $57.95 | eBay
> 
> ...


Bevo, your photos never fail to bring me enjoyment. I like how you even "matched" the environment. Nice contribution, as always.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Bevo, your photos never fail to bring me enjoyment. I like how you even "matched" the environment. Nice contribution, as always.


Thanks theretroshave, that's mighty kind of you to say. Glad you appreciate my contribution. :-!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo- as promised, shots with better lighting. I don't even consider myself an amateur photographer, so please forgive me if these pictures aren't ad material. However, I believe I was able to capture some fairly true colors for the sake of observation and comparison. I'm sharing 8 (linked) photos here, so I apologize if this is too image-intensive.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

There is no such a thing as too much image intensive on a forum like this. We love ticker pictures.

Here's what I am wearing today .

20170314_162613-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> There is no such a thing as too much image intensive on a forum like this. We love ticker pictures.
> 
> Here's what I am wearing today .
> 
> 20170314_162613-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I'm glad to hear that because the mailman just brought me something new... The Timex New England TW2R22800. Simply classic and classically simple. I love this watch already. No Indiglo. Relatively quiet tick. It's a keeper!







Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> I'm glad to hear that because the mailman just brought me something new... The Timex New England TW2R22800. Simply classic and classically simple. I love this watch already. No Indiglo. Moderate tick. It's a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Wig (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome thread! I haven't had a Timex in years and after looking at every page of this thread - did some reading but looked at ALL the pics - I drove an hour and a half to the nearest Time Factory and bought three new watches! You guys have me addicted because I already want more


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Big Wig said:


> Awesome thread! I haven't had a Timex in years and after looking at every page of this thread - did some reading but looked at ALL the pics - I drove an hour and a half to the nearest Time Factory and bought three new watches! You guys have me addicted because I already want more


Man, I wish I lived near a Time Factory! Welcome to the thread! Looking forward to seeing what you picked up.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Big Wig said:


> Awesome thread! I haven't had a Timex in years and after looking at every page of this thread - did some reading but looked at ALL the pics - I drove an hour and a half to the nearest Time Factory and bought three new watches! You guys have me addicted because I already want more


I'm envious of you, and at the same time, not.

If there was a Time Factory near me, they'd have to put me on the lease as I'd be basically living there.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Ha, ha, got to admit my local True Value Hardware rocks! I love the whole crew that works there, so helpful to my whole family.
> I just googled this piece and found a very similar price on Ebay for those interested. Like I said, it's only an inexpensive Timex that is light weight, comfortable and tells time as good as any simple quartz.
> New Timex Weekender Classic Steel Indiglo Dress Watch 37mm T2N634 $57.95 | eBay
> 
> ...


By the way, Timex also makes a Waterbury that's a more direct "homage" to the Rolex Explorer. Model number is TW2P75100ZA, but it's a lot pricier than the fabulous hardware store special Bevowatch snagged. $110 direct from Timex http://www.timex.com/the-waterbury/...Steel-Black&cgid=waterbury-collection#start=1

Or some for around $70 from a seller in Italy on eBay. Just search for the model number.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Might as well wear it for the evening. It's so light weight and comfortable on my wrist and honestly think it looks great for such an inexpensive piece.
The Indiglo for the evening can come handy but it's such an easy reader even in the dark.

*Timex T2N6349J*



























The second hand is still hitting spot on! You know, the little things that makes us happy.

















Have a nice evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Guys, after debating with myself for 2 days I finally put the voucher for use.



























The strap is surprisingly comfortable and I don't think I'll change it.

I almost went with the waterbury. As much as I consider them beautiful, they just wouldn't click with me and also they didn't have lighter face dials, all my watches are black dials and I wanted a change. But I am so happy with this!

The indiglo on this one is so much more stronger than my world time and It only stays as long as the crown is pushed but on the world time it fades after 3 sec or so.

Excited about my blue expedition!😃

Sent from space


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

psychosan said:


> Excited about my blue expedition!


Nice, I've been looking at the same model for a while and I could really use cheap blue dial watch but I already have two loud tickers and I'm not going to get another Timex that wakes up the dead when I drive past the graveyard. How loud is that particular model?


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

crobalt said:


> Nice, I've been looking at the same model for a while and I could really use cheap blue dial watch but I already have two loud tickers and I'm not going to get another Timex that wakes up the dead when I drive past the graveyard. How loud is that particular model?


I've had a world time for more than 2 years and it's never been loud. This has only been a day but I still don't hear any ticks. To me swatches are loud. I'll update if this gets loud haha

Sent from space


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

matlobi said:


> I _love_ spending time in waiting rooms.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9943906&d=1479332431"]
> 
> ...


Matlobi,

What is the model number on that?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Waterbury Indigloflieger

The dial is very dynamic in appearance.
It changes from sparkly-pink to drab-khaki depending on the lighting.
Hard to capture though...

















Seriously considering blacking the hands since I find the white to be distracting.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone. Happy Friday to anyone not interested in St. Patrick's Day! I, for one, am wearing my celebratory colors. I need to get a green dial watch with 22mm lugs, or a smaller Irish flag band to fit one of my green dial watches. Have a great weekend, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

hsr65 said:


> Matlobi,
> 
> What is the model number on that?


I couldn't tell you.

It's an obsolete model from the mid-90s. Mine is from October 1994 (I misspoke earlier in the thread when I said 1991), and there is no model information on the case back.

There are a couple for sale on eBay right now, but they are asking for at least double what I paid.

RARE VINTAGE TIMEX INDIGLO DIVERS STYLE WRISTWATCH ON ORIGINAL RUBBER STRAP | eBay

MENS LARGE AND SPORTY 1994 TIMEX DIVERS STYLE INDIGLO WATCH | eBay


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This is a sort of Timex, so it still counts, right? 

1930 Ingersoll Wrist. Ingersoll (USA) at the time was owned by Waterbury Watch Company, which would in 1944 be renamed United States Time Corporation, which would in turn be renamed Timex Corporation in 1969.

Interestingly, crown out (it's normal position) is for winding, and crown pushed and held in, is for setting.

Sold for $3.50 in 1930. A Radiolite version sold for $4.00. About $52 in today's money, so about average for a Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


>


You've got the wrist for 45mm.

200M, shock resistant & guarded crown.
Nice.

Is the Indiglo screw down?
Is the case titanium (I might be thinking of the yellow one)?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

The titanium case is the one with the yellow dial. The titanium does have a steel case back, just in case you were wondering- My buddy had one. I actually got this one from him in a trade. The Indiglo is not screw-down. The collar is just decorative. Slick watch though. Your black cased Waterbury flieger is sharp too.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I wrote a mini review for my most recent Timex acquisition, the New England, earlier today. I included lots of pictures to give a better look at the different aspects of the watch. Head over and have a look if you're interested in the Timex New England.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4145818



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Wig (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a question: I've seen pictures of timex watches with the indiglo light on and there is an area at the bottom of the dial that's not illuminated. Some of my watches are like this as well. Is this considered normal or is it a defect?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my TS Mod watch.



















Now I'm thinking of modding the Mod. Does anybody know if most (all?) Timex hands have the same size post holes? And are the crystals the same size on all 40mm cases?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Big Wig said:


> I have a question: I've seen pictures of timex watches with the indiglo light on and there is an area at the bottom of the dial that's not illuminated. Some of my watches are like this as well. Is this considered normal or is it a defect?


I'd say "normal".

This is a good question. 
It comes up fairly often and I've never heard a definitive answer.

I have seen the same thing. 
I have 2 or even 3 of the same watch and can tell you this:
on every model that I have 2 of, the Indiglo is the same,
but between models it can vary.
Sometimes it is both top and bottom.
Sometimes just one.
Sometimes none at all.
And it is not case dependent or movement dependent on my watches.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> most (all?) Timex hands have the same size post holes? And are the crystals the same size on all 40mm cases?


I can speak only to modern medium-to-large sized Timex 3-handed models (lets say Easy Reader or newer or bigger).

Yes, from what I've played with, all 3 posts are the same size from movement to movement.
(I think it's really just 2 or 3 movements for all of them)

But when it comes to crystals they don't seem to try to re-use them like movements, cases & hands.

If you're thinking about a 40mm Waterbury crystal I can say that the 40mm Waterbury is 41.8mm and the dial on it is much larger than the Scout which is a true 40mm.
The TS Mod watch looks like a Scout case from pics but I've never handled one.

What hands and crystal are you thinking of?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I can speak only to modern medium-to-large sized Timex 3-handed models (lets say Easy Reader or newer or bigger).
> 
> Yes, from what I've played with, all 3 posts are the same size from movement to movement.
> (I think it's really just 2 or 3 movements for all of them)
> ...


I'm thinking of this one - crystal and hour/minute hands. It's $35 on eBay.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about the Todd Snyder Military. Anyone know the case size and if it has indeglo? I emailed their customer support, but figured this might be faster.

Image borrowed from their web site


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Matt,

Thanks. I found those two as well. The US one says the indigo doesn't work. Bummer.

I think yours is great looking especially on the NATO. I'll keep looking


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This '69 self-wind on its way..............Cheers p


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I can speak only to modern medium-to-large sized Timex 3-handed models (lets say Easy Reader or newer or bigger).
> 
> Yes, from what I've played with, all 3 posts are the same size from movement to movement.
> (I think it's really just 2 or 3 movements for all of them)
> ...


I just went ahead and popped a crystal out of Timex I currently had&#8230; and it fit!





































Now I just need to swap the hour and minute hands. (I just ordered a hands puller and setter. I had a set but sold it after I got sheepish about modding after I messed up a Seiko Turtle.)

Does anybody know how Timex fastens the movement to the dial? I would like to rotate it 180 degrees for a destro style while I have the hands removed.

And I'm kicking around the idea of stripping the chrome from the brass case. But I read about somebody doing that and the case-back didn't fit snugly/properly after that. Any opinions or experience with that?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I just went ahead and popped a crystal out of Timex I currently had&#8230; and it fit!


Looks good! Nice job. What hands are you planning to use?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

theretroshave said:


> Looks good! Nice job. What hands are you planning to use?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The ones from the watch I pulled the crystal from. I like that they're white/lumed with a black outline. I would prefer the sword hands from the Waterbury, but I have the donor on hand and the hands from the Mod will probably look pretty good on the diver.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from space


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The band gave up last year on this one... but it is keeping good time. 100 lap memory Iron Man. About 13 years old.

20170319_152643 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Timex T2N634 9J*
Looks great on bracelet...









and leather as well.

















What's not to love?
b-)​_


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> 37mm is a tad small for me (fits fine but tough on my old eyes). Going to save my pennies for one of these (image borrowed from the Timex web site).
> 
> View attachment 11178138


Love this. What model is this?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

@briandb In the US it's the TW2R25600ZA. I've seen it listed without the ZA on other sites/ebay etc.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> @briandb In the US it's the TW2R25600ZA. I've seen it listed without the ZA on other sites/ebay etc.


Thanks. Looks like an easy reader, but cleaner. Looking into it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonyap (Mar 10, 2017)

Now I just need to swap the hour and minute hands. (I just ordered a hands puller and setter. I had a set but sold it after I got sheepish about modding after I messed up a Seiko Turtle.)

Does anybody know how Timex fastens the movement to the dial? I would like to rotate it 180 degrees for a destro style while I have the hands removed.

And I'm kicking around the idea of stripping the chrome from the brass case. But I read about somebody doing that and the case-back didn't fit snugly/properly after that. Any opinions or experience with that?[/QUOTE]

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nonyap (Mar 10, 2017)

Please disregard the above post.... anyway I wanted to ask you if the ticking on the TS Mod is loud? I recently purchased a Timex Fairfield and had to return because it was just too loud. I like the TS Mod but really wanted to know if the ticking would be the same. Thanks!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Good morning from this side of the world
I've been wearing this for 4 days, since I bought it !

























Sent from space


----------



## themandan (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine says hello from Manila!

via mobile


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone know of the Waterbury watches are any quieter than the normal line?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

briandb said:


> Does anyone know of the Waterbury watches are any quieter than the normal line?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brian,
I only have one, and it is not any noiser or quieter than the expedition line. Not a deal breaker for me. This one and the IQ are quieter.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Timex T2N634 9J*
> Looks great on bracelet...
> 
> 
> ...


_...and here it is today.

















b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

briandb said:


> Does anyone know of the Waterbury watches are any quieter than the normal line?


Just picked up a Waterbury "40mm" normal 3-hand. It has the same movement as other larger 3-hand Timex - so it has the same loud Timex tick.

If you want a quiet Waterbury, you'll have to get a chrono - like Wolfsatz suggested.

Another option would be the J Crew Military. It is very quiet. But it is smaller. Like the Waterbury, it has a stainless steel case and raised crystal.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Just picked up a Waterbury "40mm" normal 3-hand. It has the same movement as other larger 3-hand Timex - so it has the same loud Timex tick.
> 
> If you want a quiet Waterbury, you'll have to get a chrono - like Wolfsatz suggested.
> 
> Another option would be the J Crew Military. It is very quiet. But it is smaller. Like the Waterbury, it has a stainless steel case and raised crystal.


Brian,

you question got me curious about the noise. Here are my findings:


The loudest of my bunch are both Expeditions: T49874 and T49985; these can easily be heard at night.
The next loudest are actually both IQs, the 3 GMT and the Yatcht Racer. You can heard the ticks easily by getting them close to your ear.
The Waterbury is barely heard by getting it close to your ear. Cannot hear it at night sitting next on the night table.
The quietest of the all, is the Expedition Sierra Chrono TW4B014009J. Cannot be heard during the day.
20170318_184626 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170304_125903-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*** got weird Chrome errors when submitted above post *** 
** can be deleted **


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> I'm glad to hear that because the mailman just brought me something new... The Timex New England TW2R22800. Simply classic and classically simple. I love this watch already. No Indiglo. Relatively quiet tick. It's a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I kinda want one as a Stunt Double for my Nomos Club.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


>


I have this Waterbury dial/mov't swapped into an Expedition Resin Camper with acrylic dial.
It is pretty loud compared to when it was in the Waterbury case.
The Waterbury crystal, that is aggressively domed, is quite thick (it is flat on the inside).
The thick stainless steel walls and crystal must damp the noise.

BTW - removing the seconds hand does cut the volume of the tick by at least half (on a dB scale).

Interestingly, Timex lists this Waterbury as "40mm" but it is larger in diameter than the other 2 you have pictured - which Timex correctly list as 42mm. The dials between the 3 are interchangeable.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> The band gave up last year on this one... but it is keeping good time. 100 lap memory Iron Man. About 13 years old.
> 
> I also have the exact one n the strap just disintegrate n battery crap out.
> What is the battery no. so I could replace it, please.. Thanks in Advance.
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Making little ones very happy! My younger son now matches his older brother with this Gallatin. The yellow is just yummy! May need to borrow it from time to time. 
excellent bargain buy from the ebay timex store still at 23.99
Timex Expedition Gallatin | Yellow Accent Strap | Outdoor Watch TW4B05300 | eBay

20170320_183724 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

... and Papa making Papa happy! The big Kahuna from the ebay TX store. Really liking this one. *Timex Men's Grid Shock. 
Even though it is Invicta huge, it is extremely comfortable. Love the big size of the digits. Very easy to read. Indiglo looks better in person than in picture below.

*20170320_191806 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170320_191819 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

babbsky said:


> Wolfsatz said:
> 
> 
> > The band gave up last year on this one... but it is keeping good time. 100 lap memory Iron Man. About 13 years old.
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Gallatin.


I saw my first Gallatin IRL yesterday. 
It is much better than the pics would have you believe - I think Timex has some of the worst marketing ever.

In the Timex pictures, there is an overwhelming sense that this is a "plastic watch".

It is plastic, but not the cheap type.

It is made of a dense material that gives it a quality feel - more heft than would be expected.
It feels more substantial than any of the Campers.

Also, the case has a complex shape with nary a flat surface anywhere.
And the "engravings" on the side are well done - I've never even seen them in the Timex sales materials.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I saw my first Gallatin IRL yesterday.
> It is much better than the pics would have you believe - I think Timex has some of the worst marketing ever.
> 
> In the Timex pictures, there is an overwhelming sense that this is a "plastic watch".
> ...


I totally agree. It has a very rugged design. The Resin material seems that it can withstand some abuse. The styling is just sublime, I liked the black/blue that my older son has; but the yellow is much richer and nicer all around.

20170320_183724-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170320_203758 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz, does the yellow version have lume on the hands?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz, here's the only pic of the left side of the case that I could find.
Can you get one showing the curvature of the case and the "E" on the left side?


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Timex T2N634 9J*
> ...
> 
> and leather as well.
> ...


I love that brown leather strap with the orange-ish stitching. Would you mind sharing where you got that? I've got a couple of watches that would really look great with that strap, I think. Thanks!


----------



## Kg4ever (Mar 13, 2017)

I have my weekender and always wear it in the summer


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

briburt said:


> I love that brown leather strap with the orange-ish stitching. Would you mind sharing where you got that? I've got a couple of watches that would really look great with that strap, I think. Thanks!


No problem, hope it works great for your watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Wolfsatz, does the yellow version have lume on the hands?





cayabo said:


> Wolfsatz, here's the only pic of the left side of the case that I could find.
> Can you get one showing the curvature of the case and the "E" on the left side?
> 
> View attachment 11248690


Sure thing. I can do that tomorrow pm. My kids have gone to bed now and both wearing their tickers.

S


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> 20170318_184626 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Glad you're still groovin' on the brown military field!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sneak peak at the newest piece in my Timex collection for Timex Tuesday. I'll definitely post more pics as soon as I have a chance to shoot some decent ones.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I know it's just a Timex and I have so many other fine watches to choose from but if it looks good and it gets the job done, I wear it.
The beautiful and super affordable...

*Timex T2N634 9J*


















b-)​_


----------



## JonnyPD (Jul 12, 2016)

This was $2.50 CDN at an antiques shop somewhere in Ontario. It is one of those old rudimentary pin lever movements, fully automatic and working! Yknow, the hideous looking movement? Love the watch though!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Wolfsatz, does the yellow version have lume on the hands?





cayabo said:


> Wolfsatz, here's the only pic of the left side of the case that I could find.
> Can you get one showing the curvature of the case and the "E" on the left side?


Cayabo
Here are some new pictures from today. If you had not asked the question about the E side, I had not noticed it before. That is a really good detailing from Timex.

T minus, 
Yes, the hands are lumed. See picture.

This TX Gallatin, is one sexy beast!

20170321_184522 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_184458 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_184123 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_184009 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_183326 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_181229 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_160217 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Really good detailing from Timex.


That's what I'm talking about - I like the "bowl" shape.

I think the should use the same case with a less aggressive bezel and drop the Military Classic Bull'e Eye (Green, Black & Red) dials into them.
Maybe even embed a brass "chassis" into the plastic to give it extra heft and the illusion of greater quality. And add an internal rubber movement holder for shock resistance of course...


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you Wolfsatz. That watch looks fun and tough at the same time. I definitely like the lumed hands.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hellow TX Wus'rs 

I was browsing the TX store, where I just found out that you can customize your own TX watch. You can customized from the Scouts, Waterburys, Weekender and Weekender Chrono. 

Here's what I came up with. Prices are not bad either for your own customizeable piece.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmm, not seeing a watch there?


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Noticed on Timex's website they have a new Fairfield Chronograph. Has anyone come across one of these in the wild? Currently only see them sold at Nordstrom, Timex.com, and a few other online only retailers. Looks pretty nice but at 41mm is slightly large for me. Wonder if they will come out with a 38mm version like the non-chrono Fairfield.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> I just went ahead and popped a crystal out of Timex I currently had&#8230; and it fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this from eBay for $7. I'm going to pull the hands from this guy.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I got this from eBay for $7. I'm going to pull the hands from this guy.


Brandon, you (*& @#*$&( &$#$*& w(*#& (*#&$(&$#!!!!! 
I was bidding on that, but my computer wasn't correctly logged in and my snipe failed.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Brandon, you (*& @#*$&( &$#$*& w(*#& (*#&$(&$#!!!!!
> I was bidding on that, but my computer wasn't correctly logged in and my snipe failed.


Blood and guts watch shopping. Cruel mistress; not for the timid or faint of heart.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

My Timex trio...Waterbury, Fairfield and Expedition Scout









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

ironkerrtain said:


> Noticed on Timex's website they have a new Fairfield Chronograph. Has anyone come across one of these in the wild? Currently only see them sold at Nordstrom, Timex.com, and a few other online only retailers. Looks pretty nice but at 41mm is slightly large for me. Wonder if they will come out with a 38mm version like the non-chrono Fairfield.


Wow! I like those. Do you happen to know their model numbers before I go look for them?


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

hsr65 said:


> Wow! I like those. Do you happen to know their model numbers before I go look for them?


My favorite is the pic I posted earlier with white dial and brown leather strap model TW2R26700ZA.

They have a bunch of versions with leather, nylon NATO, and mesh straps, that all have different model numbers. If you google Timex Fairfield Chronograph they will come up or just go to the Timex website to see all the options and respective model numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BTW - swapping the Waterbury hands on to the TS Mod Watch is going to look good. 
The color schemes and styles are very complimentary.
Plus it should be more legible.

The only drawback I can think if is you'll lose the retro-vibe call-back to the original Sprite.



brandon\ said:


> I'm going to pull the hands.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Highland St (T2P132) with Scout (TW4B01800) strap that is going to get the "INDIGLO WR50M" wiped off...


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Took this for a weekly theme challenge on instagram










Sent from space


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Brian,
> 
> you question got me curious about the noise. Here are my findings:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! My old easy reader drove me crazy at night on bedside table! Don't want another one that will be that loud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danicycle (Dec 20, 2016)

it was my first love when I was a teen / in my 20's... so surely there is still love for Timex, especially as a first affordable timepiece.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Alright. This is an SOS for help. I got the Waterbury in the mail today and tried swapping the hands into my Todd Snyder Mod.










And, looks good&#8230; right?










The problem is that the minute hand is loose and I cannot set the second hand for the freaking life of me. The minute isn't spinning-freely loose, but it's loose enough that it would definitely move in the course of normal wear. And even further, I tried putting the stock second hand back on and it does the same thing. I think I may have hosed it. Any advice or tips?

And I did pull off the destro mod.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I did the same thing with a seconds hand on one of mine. 
I concluded that it was because I tried to move it - literally put the tweezers on the seconds hand while it was attached and spun it.
Ever after that, the seconds hand on that movement doesn't work with any seconds hand, not just the original.

I tried flattening a seconds hand a little, but that only worked for about 3 hours.
Then I tried flowing a bit of epoxy into the hole from the top - it didn't wick in.

So, sorry, no help from me...
On the other hand, if you do figure anything out, let us know.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> And, looks good&#8230; right?


I ain't going to like a post of a destro mod. _(edit: I thought destro mod meant "destruction", but I see that it means turning the dial around)_

_This begs the question: How did you do it?_

But I really like the hands swap.
And the crystal really adds some needed character around the perimeter.

Very sharp. And an improvement on the original.
Todd Snyder could learn something.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Completely off topic, but why does Todd Snyder get credit for the design of these?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hsr65 said:


> Completely off topic, but why does Todd Snyder get credit for the design of these?


I don't think he does, or even tries to. The Todd Snyder ad copy always claims to be reviving old Timex designs. In fact, the Mod Watch was first redone by Timex as a Military Classic -

Pic from BevoWatch:


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info Cayabo.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My original Timex Bullseye just been serviced and running perfectly.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T2N404 -T-Retro Originals Blue Q


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday. What a comfortable watch it is. I love my G's, but sometimes I just want something more sleek. I love the big, legible display and how Timex digitals are so clear from a 45 degree angle. 









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Picked this up yesterday. What a comfortable watch it is. I love my G's, but sometimes I just want something more sleek. I love the big, legible display and how Timex digitals are so clear from a 45 degree angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. I picked up an Ironman Rugged 30 with negative display last week on an Amazon lighting deal. I was looking for purple Baby Gs for my wife, and I could not find one. But I was able to find a purple Ironman that my wife liked. I also liked how TX has improved the menus and the workings of the Chrono and timers. My old ironman was a PITA to work.

Here's a comparison on the digit sizes to a Casio waveceptor.

20170326_105214-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

2017-03-21 19.11.55 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170321_201310 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, after nearly a week, I finally took the time (pun) to shoot some photos of my newest Timex, the Timex X Carhartt WIP (Work In Progress) Watch. It may look familiar, as it is a modified Acadia. Standard Acadia watches typically sell for $30-40 USD. The Timex x Carhartt WIP Watch retails for $158 on Carhartt WIP's website, and was sold out in a matter of hours. I was lucky to find availability on a British site, and pick mine up for about $80 USD. While this may seem like a fairly hefty pricetag, I "had" to get the WIP watch because I am a Detroiter, and Carhartt was founded in Detroit, MI in 1889. I'm a sucker for just about anything Detroit, with the (perhaps) odd exception of Shinola watches, but that is a discussion for another time/place.

Established in 1994, Carhartt WIP was the first company to distribute Carhartt products in Europe. Read more here, at Carhartt WIP's site, or this is a good concise article about the Carhartt WIP brand.

Anyway, this is an Acadia that was customized for a collaboration with Carhartt WIP. The most obvious piece of the customized design is probably the Carhartt "CA" logo, which replaces the "Indiglo" and "50 meters" markings that are typical of Acadias. Indiglo is still present, as this watch is still an Acadia at its core. The second design piece that catches my eye is the inner 24 hour scale, done in Carhartt yellow (with matching seconds hand), which places the hour mark for "15" to the left of the date window, whereas in typical Acadias, the "15" is omitted. However, what I like the most about the watch's dial is the font type, which features "slashed zeros," (Ø) instead of normal zeros. Even the date window uses the custom font, as can be seen in my pictures where I set the date to the 20th. In addition to the customizations found on the dial, the watch comes with two nato straps (1 OD green, 1 black). They appear to be standard Timex natos (available on some Scout and Gallatin models), aside from that fact that both have a Carhartt WIP "military" label, which features a number that I believe is intended to represent military stock or contract numbers. The number used is featured across all (or most) Carhartt WIP military labels, and I believe the first three numbers represent the Detroit, MI telephone area code, "313."

This watch, like all Acadias, is a loud ticker. But I really dig the aesthetic and the Detroit connection. Have a great day, all!





Spoiler































Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ I'd love to have a couple of those straps. I Googled, but didn't find anything available.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's my giant Ironman Classic Core 50 Lap compared to an Ironman Classic 30 Lap Mid.

I used to wear the Mid when it could be had with a 18mm nylon strap.
Now I have to wear readers and find the bigger watch more usable.

Along with all the alarms, timers and time zones;
this particular version of the Ironman has a unique stopwatch that I really like.
Timex does an extremely poor job of describing this movement on their website.

Notice how Timex scales the size of the numbers with the size of the watch.
The Mid size already has numbers that are bigger than most G-Shocks and the Core is easily 2 times their size.

The resin band deteriorated (Why Timex, why?) so I was planning on sending it in for replacement, 
but in the mean time, I've fitted an 18mm NATO and it is quite comfortable.
Snug fit (for yard work), no more sweat from the resin strap and it's much less obtrusive when there's a tight fit.
It doesn't look quite right though.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> ^ I'd live to have a couple of those straps. I Googled, but didn't find anything available.


The only way I could find to get the standard OD green or black Expedition natos is to buy a Scout or Gallatin that comes with one, or to do a customized watch through Timex's site. There may also be certain Acadias that come with them, buy don't quote me on that.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Well, after nearly a week, I finally took the time (pun) to shoot some photos of my newest Timex, the Timex X Carhartt WIP (Work In Progress) Watch. It may look familiar, as it is a modified Acadia. Standard Acadia watches typically sell for $30-40 USD. The Timex x Carhartt WIP Watch retails for $158 on Carhartt WIP's website, and was sold out in a matter of hours. I was lucky to find availability on a British site, and pick mine up for about $80 USD. While this may seem like a fairly hefty pricetag, I "had" to get the WIP watch because I am a Detroiter, and Carhartt was founded in Detroit, MI in 1889. I'm a sucker for just about anything Detroit, with the (perhaps) odd exception of Shinola watches, but that is a discussion for another time/place.
> 
> Established in 1994, Carhartt WIP was the first company to distribute Carhartt products in Europe. Read more here, at Carhartt WIP's site, or this is a good concise article about the Carhartt WIP brand.
> 
> ...


Nice looking piece.

What is the case made of? don't tell me is resin as most Acadias?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nice looking piece.
> 
> What is the case made of? don't tell me is resin as most Acadias?


Yep. It's resin. I do think it's a sharply styled watch, but I also know that resin doesn't lend itself to restoration, and the acrylic crystal is nearly impossible to polish back to perfection. I'm pretty good at polishing crystals and metals, but the fine swirls will drive me mad in the end. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kukuruza (Mar 24, 2017)

I really dig the switch to the leather strap. It's a great combo, and just a really cool watch all around. Thanks for posting these photos.


----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

Love my Timex Camper MK1 rredition from Timex Archive :









A very affordable military watch, and also the watch worn by MacGyver himself ! Review in french here for those interested : Camper MK1 : réédition d'une Timex militaire - Tactical Nerd


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

Staying in the vintage theme: checkered flag timex fittipaldi on a rally strap (what else  )


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice to see that one again. I had the hand-winding version years ago. I paid about $20 for it. I should have kept it!



sebastienb said:


> Love my Timex Camper MK1 rredition from Timex Archive :
> 
> View attachment 11327682
> 
> ...


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

I love me some timex, and don't mind quartz for daily casual wear


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Gorlis said:


> Staying in the vintage theme: checkered flag timex fittipaldi on a rally strap (what else  )


It's a shame that the bezel is missing, but given how easy they were to get knocked off, it's not a surprise.


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

True. I like the watch even without it, but I'm trying to find one. Maybe I will some day


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Gorlis said:


> True. I like the watch even without it, but I'm trying to find one. Maybe I will some day


As you should. Bezel or no, that's a hard to find model.


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's a heads up for those looking to buy the T49893 cream dial military chrono model. Leftlane Sports has an extra 20% off sitewide promo till March 31. Use the coupon code "MAR20" during checkout to apply the discount. Additional 10% via BeFrugal.











ffeingol said:


> https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00000000000000000000&p=TMX01485 They had a Presidents Day sale earlier in the week, but that's over. You can get 10% of BeFrugal. Also, search for water bottles. You can add a $0.95 water bottle and then qualify for free shipping.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought mine from them. After I bought it, I read their reviews. Their reviews are terrible. But, I got my watch safe and on time and it works great.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Some posts from Giorgio Galli's Instagram:


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Some posts from Giorgio Galli's Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 11348362
> 
> ...


Wow, those are nice. What models are the first and last one?


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Some posts from Giorgio Galli's Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 11348362
> 
> ...


I am swooning over those Timex Midgets, especially the white dial. Any info on these? Google searching Timex midget yields nothing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Instagram account.

"Will hit the Japanese market very shortly as a Special Edition - Out the Timex long history the first US Military watch (1917) - Thanks Rui Noguchi to help bringing back"
"Coming soon special Edition Japan - Timex Vintege Collection"
"this an original design from early century from Timex History and archive (Timex is 160 year old) most likely Shinola drew inspiration from Timex"


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Those are all very nice!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Case back Thursday 









Sent from space


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

- an interesting collaboration?


----------



## odwell (Apr 2, 2017)

Speaking of which I'm looking for the original presentation/packaging box that came with the Timex Expedition WS4...Photo below...Please let me know if you have one to sell...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

someone mentioned casebacks?

20170401_210649 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BillPark (Oct 2, 2013)

I regret every timex watch that I bought..


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BillPark said:


> I regret every timex watch that I bought..


Then why bother posting in a thread dedicated to those of us who enjoy our Timex?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

BillPark said:


> I regret every timex watch that I bought..


I regret reading your post


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't feed the troll

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Don't feed the troll
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


At least he's using some originality to reach his 100th post; I do get sick of reading so many:

"Great look, color good, it yields great satisfaction."


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> At least he's using some originality to reach his 100th post; I do get sick of reading so many:
> 
> "Great look, color good, it yields great satisfaction."


I agree. I just hate seeing good threads like this one take a bad turn... Better to just ignore and let it stay on track.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Back on track.

"I hate my new Ironman. I only paid a bit more than a twenty, it has a new improved interface ans the chrono and timer functions are easy to use. The big digit are bigger than most G shocks and the Indiglo feature is not blue enough, the band hugs the wrist so comfortably that I just hate it even more"










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm enjoying my new Timex x Carhartt WIP watch for Timex Thursday. I put a guard on the acrylic crystal to protect it as these are extremely difficult to polish to perfection. It makes the the crystal look a little distorted from an angle, but totally worth it to prevent scratches and fine swirls. I hope everyone has a great day!











Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AaayElMayo (Feb 1, 2017)

Picked up an olive leather nato for the '58 Timex. It previously had an awful vinyl faux leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Will give this one some lovin for tomorrow...

*Timex Monaco*




































A preview.








b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AaayElMayo said:


> Picked up an olive leather nato for the '58 Timex. It previously had an awful vinyl faux leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!

It's '58 self-wind Viscount cousin says "Hello!"


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The beauty of this one couldnt resist.

Thanks to whoever posted the 20% discount at left lane sports. Great Chrono.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

I absolutely love mine. looks great with just about anything. a mighty fine watch for the price. I've been too lazy but I'd like to remove the second hand to clean up the dial.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I have one of these as well. Scratches my itch for quirky watches.

RMD


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Will give this one some lovin for tomorrow...
> 
> *Timex Monaco*
> 
> ...


Can't decide between this and that:









I like the cleaner dial better with the stick markers, but that bracelet seems really good either. As always BevoWatch's photographs doesn't make my decision any easier


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Enjoying a sunny, if a bit chilly, Friday in Detroit with my New England. Hope everyone has a great day!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Friday Fantastic Four. TGIF!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

AVC0002 said:


> I absolutely love mine. looks great with just about anything. a mighty fine watch for the price. I've been too lazy but I'd like to remove the second hand to clean up the dial.


seriously? why wouldn't you want a second hand?


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _*Timex T2N634 9J*
> Looks great on bracelet...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this!! I have a cream dial version incoming. Gonna throw it on a dark NATO probably. My first purchase since "re-joining" this forum about two months ago. $17 bucks on the 'bay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> seriously? why wouldn't you want a second hand?


It has a second hand ticking around and the chrono hand up at 12. Personally I'd like it more with just the hour. Minute and chrono hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

ironkerrtain said:


> I am swooning over those Timex Midgets, especially the white dial. Any info on these? Google searching Timex midget yields nothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seriously, what are these?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

AVC0002 said:


> It has a second hand ticking around and the chrono hand up at 12. Personally I'd like it more with just the hour. Minute and chrono hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm familiar with the setup, have a few myself.

I love chronos - I love that the second hand is frozen, waiting to be activated. But, I like a second hand too. When I discovered Timex's dual second hands (and one even at high beat), I just love it. :-!

But, hey, we each have our own likes - just wasn't sure I read your post right :think:


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

A classic! I hardly ever wore it, but recently I've started to take it on runs instead of my g-shock. Then I keep it on. 










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I received a new strap today, so I decided to swap it in for the evening. I might have to make the second hand match the red stripe at some point, but I dig it.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Looking sharp. Love those hands!



theretroshave said:


> I received a new strap today, so I decided to swap it in for the evening. I might have to make the second hand match the red stripe at some point, but I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

This is coming from Timex in Little Rock via e-bay and the pic is courtesy of e-bay. I am excitedTimex Men's Ironman 30 Lap | Interval Timer Rugged Camo | Sport Watch TW5M02100


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One from the 60's today............cheers p


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I also ordered this one from Timex, I, on a roll.
Timex Ironman Rugged 30 Lap | Orange/Green Camo Timer | Sport WatchTW5M02000 | eBay


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I'm really enjoying the New England on this new strap.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I can see why some WIS-WUS have the four color variations of this Chrono. It is just so beautiful. Amazing piece for the price. Leather band is very soft and well made and surprising 'fair' Lume for a tX piece.

20170408_181929 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170408_181949 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170408_182755 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170408_182828 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170408_183000 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> I can see why some WIS-WUS have the four color variations of this Chrono. It is just so beautiful. Amazing piece for the price. Leather band is very soft and well made and surprising 'fair' Lume for a tX piece.
> 
> 20170408_183000 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


You forgot the money (indiglo) shot


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> You forgot the money (indiglo) shot


ha ha.. I am saving it for the Indiglo Power Shots thread!


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> You forgot the money (indiglo) shot


Bahaha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

no indiglo on the Timex New England ..??


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

marathonna said:


> no indiglo on the Timex New England ..??


No, and it's not unusual for Timex to do that with some of their lines.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I did a little off-roading today with my Timex Military mod. It was a good one. I hope everyone had a great day.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked up this mechanical Timex and it runs great.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Just picked up this mechanical Timex and it runs great.


Nice one.

Someone's replaced the seconds hand, but it looks great!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you may be right about the second hand I seen some black version ones on Google and they all had white second hands.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Yes you may be right about the second hand I seen some black version ones on Google and they all had white second hands.


yours is much better - can spot that thing a mile away! I wouldn't fret nor change it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Just picked up this mechanical Timex and it runs great.


I see your Green Nato.. and raise you one!

20170411_201256 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170411_200254 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just rehabed a chunky metal I-man. 2001 date code (J3)


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Just got this in from the 'bay. Want to get it on a navy strap, this was just what I had on hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz I have the same watch just a different strap but that looks really good with a green NATO.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

What kind of leather????


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> What kind of leather????


That's pretty crappy. I'm puckered just thinking about how such an asinine mistake could be passed without being rectalfied. :-d


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> That's pretty crappy. I'm puckered just thinking about how such an asinine mistake could be passed without being rectalfied. :-d


Oh the discoveries one can make with an Anal Expedition...

Ironically, the name of the watch on the Timex site is the Expedition Traditional.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Brown helps out.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally! Truthful advertising. 


brandon\ said:


> What kind of leather????


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Wolfsatz I have the same watch just a different strap but that looks really good with a green NATO.


I was very surprised as to how well it fits the green with the black dial. While the original Nato is not bad, every since I started to change the NATOs, I have not gone back to the original.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I also got in the line for this wonderful Expedition Chrono from LeftLane, and I like it. Super comfortable strap for stock, a bold yet very conservative case that works everywhere, and it is so much quieter than any of my other analog quartz! Without doubt worth the price of admission










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Wolfsatz I have the same watch just a different strap but that looks really good with a green NATO.


And here is how it looks with a Beige NATO.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on FlickrUntitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks great also were did you buy your NATO straps from?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

There was a sudden deluge of Broken Timex Lots on eBay - so I got a few more watches...

Here's a group shot of my Scout troop (cases only):
[T-Retro hands, stock, T-Medic Dial Scout Hands, stock, T-Retro Dial]


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Enjoying my Timex x Carhartt with my new Detroit Tigers Carhartt x '47 hat. Need to pick up a Boston Carhartt x '47 hat... Any Bostonians here?... Have a great Thursday all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Looks great also were did you buy your NATO straps from?


From Amazon. Not bad at all for 2 at the price of one. The quality is very good not the best (Bertucci is my baseline now; Bertucci straps are REALLY good) but can't beat the value/price on the Ritchie. Tons of colors.

Ritche 2PC Watch Band with 1.5mm Thickness Quality Nylon Nato Strap and Heavy Duty Brushed Buckle


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Enjoying my Timex x *Carhartt* with my new Detroit Tigers *Carhartt* x '47 hat. Need to pick up a Boston *Carhartt* x '47 hat... Any Bostonians here?... Have a great Thursday all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look!

I'm just having a little fun, I hope you get the reference. :-d


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great also were did you buy your NATO straps from?
> ...


Ok cool I'll have a look .


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Wolfsatz this is mine with a strap I had made.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metal Field Mid with S St EZ Reader Dial.
Brown Expedition straps have a bit of a sueded finish when new that I don't particularly like.
And they're too red.
But then they burnish up with a nice dark patina and look really good.

At 36.5mm, I like the size of this watch on my 6.75" wrist.
And 8.5mm is great - after wearing this for a day I'm annoyed by > 11mm thick watches


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is one of my Timex mechanical watches and it runs perfectly.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> This is one of my Timex mechanical watches and it runs perfectly.


very cool - how old is that?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Out for a walk tonight with the T2N495 - 4 hour flyback chrono + GMT + Indiglo.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my Timex mechanical watches and it runs perfectly.
> ...


Thanks it's 1977.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Thanks it's 1977.


Nice.

Have you shared it in Show your 70's beauties. ?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> This is one of my Timex mechanical watches and it runs perfectly.


I'd like to know why Timex skipped the chapter rings when they did the reissues.

For example:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I wish timex still built mechanicals, I love my ironman (men?) but would love to see a nice cheap durable timex mechanical that isn't vintage


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> I wish timex still built mechanicals, I love my ironman (men?) but would love to see a nice cheap durable timex mechanical that isn't vintage


How great would it be if they made a mech movt that is a direct replacement for the M905 movement so all dials/cases/stems could still be used.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cayabo said:


> How great would it be if they made a mech movt that is a direct replacement for the M905 movement so all dials/cases/stems could still be used.


I'd have to buy one of those neon OPEN signs for my wallet lol


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my Timex mechanical watches and it runs perfectly.
> ...


I know would of been nice to have the bezels.


----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> I know would of been nice to have the bezels.


Agreed. Look bit like Nixon watch without the bezel.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cayabo said:


> How great would it be if they made a mech movt that is a direct replacement for the M905 movement so all dials/cases/stems could still be used.


surely there is something out there that would fit? If not, time to call China, they can make anything on the cheap.


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

If someone had one original bezel it could be scanned and 3d-printed.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The two Bobs seem to be having a dispute.(The builder seems ready to push Sponge, or is he just photo bombing him.?) is it over this TIMEX Dive style watch?


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> There was a sudden deluge of Broken Timex Lots on eBay - so I got a few more watches...
> 
> Here's a group shot of my Scout troop (cases only):
> [T-Retro hands, stock, T-Medic Dial Scout Hands, stock, T-Retro Dial]
> ...


Great looking bunch. I have the yellow with blue markers incoming...super excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> I have the yellow with blue markers incoming...super excited.


For the sake of clarity, (I don't want to dampen any of your excitement) the yellow with blue markers is a mod, so what you have incoming probably won't look exactly the same...
(It is combination of a Scout TW4B01700 case, strap and hands; and a T-Medic T2N3448 dial and seconds hand. I'm still hoping to get ahold of a blue seconds hand from the TW4B02100.)


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Not getting much wrist time









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Gorlis said:


> If someone had one original bezel it could be scanned and 3d-printed.


Maybe, but it would likely hang over the edges of the case a bit:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's a mod I recently completed for a friend who decided that he doesn't want the watch, so it has found a new home on my wrist.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Timex is turning out some nice styling. I saw a friend this past weekend at a match and he had the Timex chrono with the tide timer option on it. Great wrist presence!

RMD


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> For the sake of clarity, (I don't want to dampen any of your excitement) the yellow with blue markers is a mod, so what you have incoming probably won't look exactly the same...
> (It is combination of a Scout TW4B01700 case, strap and hands; and a T-Medic T2N3448 dial and seconds hand. I'm still hoping to get ahold of a blue seconds hand from the TW4B02100.)


Thanks Cayabo, first of al, that's a great mod - I wish I had your skills!

Yes, the one I have incoming is the T2N348, yellow dial, blue marker and red logo'd seconds hand.

Here is the pic from the 'bay.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Here's a mod I recently completed for a friend who decided that he doesn't want the watch, so it has found a new home on my wrist.


Oh no! 
You own the green monster.

I have a plastic expedition that hate - it's so old it has the separate Indiglo pusher at 8 o'clock.
I can't kill it and I try - for the last 17 years it has mocked me.

This watch will probably be with you till you die.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> Thanks Cayabo, first of al, that's a great mod - I wish I had your skills!
> 
> Yes, the one I have incoming is the T2N348, yellow dial, blue marker and red logo'd seconds hand.
> 
> ...


The T-Medic was my first Timex eBay purchase - it was a pure fluke as I bid only to get it on my "Watch List" and then was the only bidder. 
I think it is the best case Timex makes (I have a small wrist).
It has great form and proportion.
The circled "T" on the seconds hand was used by Timex on all their "T-Series" watches.

I like the detail in this watch ($110 suggested), compared to a Scout ($55 suggested):
3 color dial
Stylized hands
Domed crystal
Double O-ring on the crown (this is very rare on Timex)
Model number lasered on back
stainless steel
hammered finish (much better wearing than blasted)+
lumed numerals

I can't stress enough how low level my modding skills really are.
Timex are quite forgiving for lunks to work on.
If you ever want to make a change to yours, hit me up if I can help.

Just to throw a pic in...
Here's the same dial as the T-Medic, but in black with red accents inserted into a black Scout case.
Notice how it has subtle black shiny paint outlining the numbers, and oddly mismatched silver hands/white numerals:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Oh no!
> You own the green monster.
> 
> I have a plastic expedition that hate - it's so old it has the separate Indiglo pusher at 8 o'clock.
> ...


Green monster... I like that. Green is my favorite color, so I actually dig this watch. Unfortunately, the pictures don't capture how close of a match the green on the watch and the strap actually are. In real life, they look like they were made for each other.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Gorlis said:
> 
> 
> > If someone had one original bezel it could be scanned and 3d-printed.
> ...


Yes it would hang over to much I think but you never know.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing my Waterbury today it needs s wrist time.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My timex.


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Yes it would hang over to much I think but you never know.


It would be ok if the original one would be replicated - the original bezel is quite thin:








Pic from the internet.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The T-Medic was my first Timex eBay purchase - it was a pure fluke as I bid only to get it on my "Watch List" and then was the only bidder.
> I think it is the best case Timex makes (I have a small wrist).
> It has great form and proportion.
> The circled "T" on the seconds hand was used by Timex on all their "T-Series" watches.
> ...


Another great mod...really like the color schemes from these Timex T-series'. Will think about getting my hands on more of these so I can "change them up". Will absolutely hit you up when I get there, thanks again.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Giving my Military Chrono some love today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocking the Waterbury today

20170419_185959 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170419_185520 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

My grandfathers 70's self wind Timex with the original band. Still keeps accurate time. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

building a little collection of 8 lappers, new and old.... (left to right: '87, '89. '01, current)


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lots of love for this one: T2N958. Posting it everywhere today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My very 1st Timex. IQ Yacht Racer

20170422_153305-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> My grandfathers 70's self wind Timex with the original band. Still keeps accurate time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous looking watch.


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

My 1st Timex - Fly-Back Chronograph








Followed by Expedition Shock








Have an incoming 3-GMT on a Stainless Steel bracelet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> My very 1st Timex. IQ Yacht Racer
> 
> 20170422_153305-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This model has Indiglo, right? Think it is the only version that does.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> This model has Indiglo, right? Think it is the only version that does.


I don't believe the Yacht Racer has Indiglo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I don't believe the Yacht Racer has Indiglo.


Most versions don't but I believe That version has Indiglo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Most versions don't but I believe That version has Indiglo.


To my knowledge, only the orange version has indiglo. 
It goes be Yarcht Racer Pro.

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> To my knowledge, only the orange version has indiglo.
> Racer Pro.


Ok, thanks, says Indiglo on the dial


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Ok, thanks, says Indiglo on the dial


which seems that the whole series of Yacht Racer has been very popular. No longer available at the TX web site.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

From 1972 to my mailbox, hopefully next week:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Reversible strap from a Weekender on the High Street:
























View attachment 11614610


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

The expedition is a sharp looking Timex! My coworker liked mine so much I had to pick one up for him this past year. X]


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

if life gives you lemons to make lemonade...... what do you do with lots of rain?

Rain Shots!

20170424_153310 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Rocking my Timex T49617 200m diver on my OD green and orange Zulu nato strap today. Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.







Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Always a big fan of a clean, crisp dial.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The T-Medic was my first Timex eBay purchase - it was a pure fluke as I bid only to get it on my "Watch List" and then was the only bidder.
> I think it is the best case Timex makes (I have a small wrist).
> It has great form and proportion.
> The circled "T" on the seconds hand was used by Timex on all their "T-Series" watches.
> ...


It's in!!! Though looked ideally matched, didnt care for the blue straps on my wrist. I was a bit surprised that the lugs are of 18mm and I have only have a cheap green nato, will do for now.









This adds a little color to my collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> Though looked ideally matched, didn't care for the blue straps on my wrist.
> 
> I was a bit surprised that the lugs are of 18mm.


The original strap matches perfectly, but it isn't real masculine.

You might think that a blue-red strap would look good?
Let me save you some time:









Mine eventually ended up on a plain black 2-piece nylon.
I think it looks best with med brown leather.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The original strap matches perfectly, but it isn't real masculine.
> 
> You might think that a blue-red strap would look good?
> Let me save you some time:
> ...


That's exactly what I am thinking...weekend project: make a 18mm one-piece leather strap.

So far, I am finding the size to be just right, very comfortable on the wrist - Timex did well on this one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For me, the case is perfect.
The 18mm seemed too small at first, but for practical usage it is better.
(I have 6-3/4" wrist)

For reference, here's the dial on brown leather with matching stitch:


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Actually with regard to some of the vintage handwind/automatic Timex watches, were those movements done in house or sourced from somewhere else?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...









but I only have $75 so I got this instead...









And you know I think it will tell me time just as good. Looks good with a strap as well...









I'm cool with it.









No Indiglo but here is an evening lume shot.








b-)​_


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there will be a shortage of this watch on eBay soon....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. I could have one of this 








chose instead to have these and have spare to take the fam to Chipotle

20170428_183727-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A starburst blue Weekender without the military time, Indiglo or WR on the dial.

















Weekender case, High St dial, Metal Field Mid hands and Weekender Chrono strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a dial swap from some parts sitting around.

It's got me going "hummm"
It doesn't really remind me of anything.
It's interesting.
But is it any good?

































Bank St case and strap with Metal Field Mid dial.

And here's the other half...


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

BevoWatch said:


> _Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...
> https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i
> 
> You have to find the model number, that's one good looing Timex.​_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Here's a dial swap from some parts sitting around.
> 
> It's got me going "hummm"
> It doesn't really remind me of anything.
> ...


That green combo is just yummy good. Still craving for green watch that keeps evading me.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

rmeron said:


> BevoWatch said:
> 
> 
> > _Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...
> ...


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I can't wait for my first Timex to arrive (Monday). BevoWatch great looking 38mm case btw, I bet that wears like a dream.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ultra7k said:


> Actually with regard to some of the vintage handwind/automatic Timex watches, were those movements done in house or sourced from somewhere else?


Any hand wound or automatic Timex built between 1950 and 1996 used (with only a very few exeptions) in-house movements.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> I can't wait for my first Timex to arrive (Monday). BevoWatch great looking 38mm case btw, I bet that wears like a dream.


Thanks TJ Boogie. I must admit it's pretty sweet.:-! What Timex did you get btw if you don't mind sharing it now? Or you can just reveal it come Monday.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> That green combo is just yummy good. Still craving for green watch that keeps evading me.


Thanks for the input Wolfsatz. 
Sometimes it is difficult to form an unbiased opinion once I work on something for awhile.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> A starburst blue Weekender without the military time, Indiglo or WR on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 11663442
> 
> ...


That's killer! Awesome job.

I'm super bummed, I immediately went to find a white dial to do this with, but the white dial is a completely different (and awful) look.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Well, if I have around $7500 to spare I might be enticed to get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, the Timex looks better! I hate numbers cut off, but this looks good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Any hand wound or automatic Timex built between 1950 and 1996 used (with only a very few exeptions) in-house movements.


Any Theory as to why they stop the autos altogether? A few months back I almost bought the Sports Luxury.

Timex Men's T2M517 Sport Luxury Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> That's killer! Awesome job.
> I'm super bummed, I immediately went to find a white dial to do this with, but the white dial is a completely different (and awful) look.


Thanks.
This blue dial looks a lot like a normal Weekender until you get close. 
The you realize it's missing the military numbers, has a date and is a starburst dial instead of flat-blue.

On your suggestion, I looked up the Highland St in white (T2N437), and you're right - it is one confused dial:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Any Theory as to why they stop the autos altogether? A few months back I almost bought the Sports Luxury.
> 
> *Timex Men's T2M517 Sport Luxury Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch*
> 
> View attachment 11674050


Economics. The vast majority of the world moved on to quartz and/or digital watches in the 80s, and Timex hit quite a few home runs in those markets, especially with the Ironman line and with innovation with things like Indiglo.

The watch you posted contains (don't quote me) a Sea-Gull movement.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Honestly, the Timex looks better! I hate numbers cut off, but this looks good.


Thanks for commenting StogieNinja, I certainly like it. It's worth every penny IMHO. :-!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Economics. The vast majority of the world moved on to quartz and/or digital watches in the 80s, and Timex hit quite a few home runs in those markets, especially with the Ironman line and with innovation with things like Indiglo.
> 
> The watch you posted contains (don't quote me) a Sea-Gull movement.


Yes it is a sea-gull movement.. that is the reason I was interested in it.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_My son just asked me as to what's my favorite Timex watch and it prompted me to think about it for a minute. Plenty of Timex in the collection but here are my current top 5 fave...

*Timex Expedition Military Classic T49822*
Big, tough and fun all around watch. From backcountry skiing, fly fishing and hardcore house lounging, this piece delivers. 




































*Timex Expedition Military Field Ultrasuede T499359J*
I won this on Ebay brand new for less than $22 shipped. Love the big and clear easy to read dial layout. 
Many of you have inquired and hunted this piece for quite sometime. Luckily it's now more readily available for us to enjoy.




































Number 3 is a tie between these two. Same model but just in different color.

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*
$68 shipped, simply a no-brainer.



























*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49895*
I maybe at times ever so slightly in favor of the T49823 version since I find it to be more versatile to accept a variety of straps, but there's something special about this brown piece and the leather it came with that I find really appealing. It's classier in my opinion than the T49823. Both are still limited in availability unfortunately and I'm grateful to have found this one on Amazon Prime for $127.46, worth every penny IMHO. Big, bold, masculine with a touch of class. I just love this piece so I still can't decide as to which one I prefer over all. It's a tie and I'm sticking to it.




































I'm down to the last two so the next one is a tough choice. I've shown my affinity to the big pieces and I've been able to rock em despite my small to medium size wrist. Honestly a mid-size piece is perfect. My last two purchases are mid-size pieces and I've been really happy with both but I have to choose only one for my 4th choice.

Maybe I'm still honeymooning with this mid-size piece but I love the chrono style though I never really use it. It's legible enough and light weight and fits my smaller size wrist just nicely.

*Timex 38mm Chronograph*
Powered by Miyota 0210 quartz and SR 927 W cell battery. I've read somewhere that this piece has been around since the 90's. 
Looks great with either the bracelet...









or the strap.


















There's no Indiglo on this one but it does have a nice attractive short lived lume at least. Great looking day-time piece!


















It would be a shame to not show the other mid-size piece that battled with this chrono. At only $24.95 from my local hardware store is the...

*Timex T2N634*
37mm case of classy affordable.


















Looks great with a leather strap too...


















And the last piece to complete my current Top 5 Timex favorite in my collection is none other than the...

*Timex T22232 aka Timex Monaco*
A solid piece of robustness with nice attention to fit and finish. It's simply a metal art piece IMHO. 









Being rectangular separates it from the rest of the collection so it's unique to me. Did I mention that it is solid all around?
From the case to the bracelet, everything is solid...



























Indiglo checking in...









Love this piece and it's still my favorite Timex to date.












































Highly recommend this Timex!

Hope everyone is appreciating their affordable Timex pieces. Truly a great and legit f71 timepiece brand.
b-)​_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*So, a quick trip to Wally's for cat food turns into a bargain 2fer buy. Scout 43 for $15 bucks! This is slightly larger than the regular scout. Hard to tell from the pictures but those 3 mm makes it nicer for those of us with gorilla wrists. My son has been extremely happy with his Rugged 30, and his favorite color is blue... so how could I say no? I thought these probably were returns.. but nope. Brand new, the scout still has the plastic retainer on. I check the new section where they have the TX spinners... they get quite a good repertoire of TXs. Just like peet's coffee that you can tell how quickly the inventory cycles (because of the roasting date).. seems that Timex sells watches like pancakes at Wally's.*

*Timex Men's Expedition Scout 43 Watch*

20170430_160746 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_160859 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_160928 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_161548 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_161723 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_161840 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> *So, a quick trip to Wally's for cat food turns into a bargain 2fer buy. Scout 43 for $15 bucks! *


Careful - Timex have a way of multiplying...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Careful - Timex have a way of multiplying...


*Now you tell me? !!!* :-d

Still amazed that the left and right are keeping perfect atomic sync! :-!

20170430_173212 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So.. I must say that Timex "in my best impersonation of Forrest Gump". is like a box full of chocolate. The negative on this watch is the leather band. It is the same that came with the Waterbury selling for less than $40 (brown). Perhaps the least quality band on all the TXs I got.

However... paired with a nice Nato band, boom! This piece is very quiet; which I was expecting a loud one. The Ingiglo is beautiful. NOt the best picture but you get the point.

20170430_192839 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_192858 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_193015 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_180001 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## oscan (Dec 4, 2012)

I own a few Timex watches and love them all. Shots of the weekender from today:


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes. Truly.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I've thought about picking this affordable for $125 shipped.
It's a 40mm case and has a very nice clean dial. Indiglo and 100M WR are nice features but I already have plenty of those.









I've been enjoying the 38mm mid-size case recently and when I saw one that looks similar(white dial chrono) at my local hardware store, I picked it up for $65 this morning.


















Looks nice to me for about half the price. The price tag on display was for $72.95 but the watch appeared to have a dead battery and the lady manager could not open the case to replace the battery. 
I gladly volunteered to replace it myself and she gave a new Energizer 395 battery for free($4.79) and discounted the watch to $65. No problem. Took me a couple of minutes to replace the battery at home. 
It's a pretty little white chrono isn't it?










Nice leather strap to compliment the watch...


















Fits nicely with the affordable Timex collection.









b-)​_


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

BevoWatch said:


> _I've thought about picking this affordable for $125 shipped.
> It's a 40mm case and has a very nice clean dial. Indiglo and 100M WR are nice features but I already have plenty of those.
> 
> 
> ...


what tools do you use to get the case back off and press it back on?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Careful - Timex have a way of multiplying...
> 
> View attachment 11680482
> 
> ...


Are the expedition quiet? I'm starting to replace my weekenders (I just can't handle the ticking noise anymore!!!), and the black one would make a great replacement for my black dial weekender.

Also, what model number is that?

EDIT: Figured it out from the last page  T499359J, unfortunately its 42mm, way to large. Does it come in a midsize?!

EDIT2: No they're not. THOSE ARE 38mm CUSTOMS! Hot dang. Very nice.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It you have a modern Timex that has date only and uses a CR2016, it probably has the 905 movement.
It is the loud one.
Worst is Easy Readers and Weekenders - I think because they are small and have thin crystals.

The only way around it is to get a chrono or remove the seconds hand.
Removing the seconds hand will make a 905 quieter than a chrono.

J Crew sells a Timex called the Military that has no date and a small movement that is very quiet.

The 3 watches above are mods - Military Field MK1 dials in T-Retro cases.
They are 38mm SS with 18mm straps and domed crystals.
They are about average as far as tick loudness.

More on the mod:


cayabo said:


> Finally!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> what tools do you use to get the case back off and press it back on?


_It's simple screw-down case back on this watch...









Japanese Miyota 0S10 quartz movement inside.








b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> what tools do you use to get the case back off and press it back on?


For a screw on back I use a basic case opener.

For a snap on, I use an xacto with a curved end blade to remove and this press to replace.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> For a snap on, I use an xacto with a curved end blade to remove and this press to replace.


(Harbor Freight also sells a screw-back remover - it's pretty cheesy, and seems to work better with 2 pins instead of 3.)

That must be a pretty stout Xacto?
Or do you only insert without any levering?
And if it is an Xacto blade, how do you keep from cutting the o-ring?

I still don't know why Timex puts the removal-lip right behind the lug.
Doing so makes it nearly impossible for me to pop the back off without leaving a ding on the lug or case.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> (Harbor Freight also sells a screw-back remover - it's pretty cheesy, and seems to work better with 2 pins instead of 3.)
> 
> That must be a pretty stout Xacto?
> Or do you only insert without any levering?
> ...


Screw-back remover is what I meant. I have both a two prong and a three prong.

I tape the side opposite the blade edge so I don't mar the case. I then place the edge under the lip and with a quick and firm lever motion, the back pops right off. Haven't ruined an o-ring (yet).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New 2 me via trade on a para-cord custom made strap.

20170501_200355-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This classy super affordable gem arrived this afternoon, a couple of days earlier than expected. 
This is my first Roman numeral piece. What a great Timex day!

*Timex T2E581*


















Great Indiglo look on this one.









Wore it to dinner with the wife tonight.









Oh, I'm sure someone will ask the usual question. Ebay, $23.99 delivered. Now go!
b-)​_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> what tools do you use to get the case back off and press it back on?












No scratched case backs with this, under $5 on eBay. Works Fantastic on screwbacks.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> The only way around it is to get a chrono or remove the seconds hand.
> Removing the seconds hand will make a 905 quieter than a chrono.


No kidding? I think I'm going to try that on my Fairfield!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I did it to my Crown Sullivan (Waterbury case) and it was really quiet.
Quieter than a little Wenger, a Weekender Chrono or an Ameritus Chrono.
My Casio OC-500 is still quieter.









I've always wanted to cut a seconds hand down to see how much quieter a half-sized one is...

If you do take the seconds hand off and want to put it back in, be sure to support the pinion from the back.
(I use a push-pin held with vise-grips)


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

BevoWatch said:


> _I've thought about picking this affordable for $125 shipped.
> It's a 40mm case and has a very nice clean dial. Indiglo and 100M WR are nice features but I already have plenty of those.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think you may have caught yourself a true NOS watch there, Bevo. I don't think these have been in production for several years.Here is mine and I'm sure I've had it since the early 2000's









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Found this on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142370012356

Digital barometer/altimeter for $25. It's $70 on Amazon. It looks like it might be NOS since you need to change the battery - the seller even includes one.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Torbjorn said:


> Well I think you may have caught yourself a true NOS watch there, Bevo. I don't think these have been in production for several years.Here is mine and I'm sure I've had it since the early 2000's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Even better then, thanks. I wonder how long it's been in the store. Perhaps that explains as to why the battery was dead. I have the box and everything. Well, I'm not sure if it's the original box for it but it's what I got with the watch.

So is the watch a true value then?;-)



























What happened to your original leather strap?

b-)​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Post the case code on the back of the watch (should be a letter/number, number/letter or number/number combo like T9, 9T, 99, etc) and I can tell you what month and year it was produced.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Dont have the watch with me at the moment but it would be very similar to the black dial version...







_​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Indiglo version of the Yacht Racer arrived today. It is a very handsome sport watch. The design and function of the watch are very clever and somehow, even though it was not running in the box, it had the correct date. Might have been preset or a lucky coincidence.





Nice even Indiglo light dial







It will be fun to use one racing on the boat.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

BevoWatch said:


> _Even better then, thanks. I wonder how long it's been in the store. Perhaps that explains as to why the battery was dead. I have the box and everything. Well, I'm not sure if it's the original box for it but it's what I got with the watch.
> 
> So is the watch a true value then?;-)
> 
> ...


I never had the original strap, I got this watch in a trade once. I have used it with colourful NATO straps. The classic style white dial in combination with some colour gives it a rather preppy look I think. Anyway, the code on the back of mine is J5. Let's see if someone in the know of mysterious codes can tell if I was right or not.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> The Indiglo version of the Yacht Racer arrived today. It is a very handsome sport watch. The design and function of the watch are very clever and somehow, even though it was not running in the box, it had the correct date. Might have been preset or a lucky coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice even Indiglo light dial


Nice, what is the YR 5 3 1 for?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


Ticonderoga said:


> Nice, what is the YR 5 3 1 for?


YR = Yacht Race

5, 3, 1 are minutes to the start. Schools usually have 3 minute starts, 1 minute for practice starts, My class uses 5 minute countdown to start.

After the countdown to start, the watch immediately starts counting up from zero, which is great because my class has a 30 minute time limit to round the 1st mark of the race, so that if the wind dies, and no boat rounds before 30 minutes, the race is abandoned and restarted after the wind returns. It's only a fair race in decent wind.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just read in the manual that the Perfect Date feature on the Yacht Racer (maybe all Intelligent Quartz Timex) is preset at the factory and is good to year 2060. Good enough for me, until it needs a battery change.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Just read in the manual that the Perfect Date feature on the Yacht Racer (maybe all Intelligent Quartz Timex) is preset at the factory and is good to year 2060. Good enough for me, until it needs a battery change.


So far mine has worked flawlessly and gains .2 sec / day.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Dont have the watch with me at the moment but it would be very similar to the black dial version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M8 = August 2004.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

matlobi said:


> M8 = August 2004.


Thanks and yup....
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Timex_date_codes

I believe the white dial version is a "G..." so I'll check it later. My teenage son borrowed it apparently. Good for him!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Nice, what is the YR 5 3 1 for?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A few days ago someone asked me about the 'true' size of an Invicta watch. I used my wife's cutting board to measure it and took some pics.

Got me the idea that there may be some of observers wondering about the different sizes of Timex.

1st group shot, two 43mm case Expeditions (outside) and two 40mm case Expeditions (inside). In each case add 3 mm for the crown. Scout 43. Scout 40. Field Military T499359J. 
. 
20170502_202319 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

2nd group shot Sierra Chrono 43mm case but with crown 48mm. Cream Dial TMX01485 43mm case + 5 with crown. and same for the T499059J 43mm + 5 with crown. 

20170502_203425 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

40 + 3 , 43 +3, and 43 + 5
20170502_204948 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bonus Shot TW4B039009J 53mm

20170502_210009 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deal Alert 
You can get this beauty for a true bargain. Only 1 Left at of the time of this posting. 
The ultrasuede leather band (not pictured) is so soft and comfortable. Excellent field watch!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


>


I like this watch. I wouldn't mind picking up a preowned one at a good price.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Deal Alert
> You can get this beauty for a true bargain. Only 1 Left at of the time of this posting.
> The ultrasuede leather band (not pictured) is so soft and comfortable. Excellent field watch!
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Uggggh so tempting for $37 bucks. Love Bevowatch's pictures with this watch. In fact Bevo just might be the King of Timex here.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> Thanks and yup....
> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Timex_date_codes
> 
> I believe the white dial version is a "G..." so I'll check it later. My teenage son borrowed it apparently. Good for him!


Born on date of the white 38mm chrono is G6 = June 1999. My son just asked me if he can have it. I just gave it to him and told him to take care of it as he may not see another one "new" like that ever and explained to him the date the watch was made. He thinks its cool to have an "old watch".


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like the Timex Archive site has been updated.

Here's some of the new offerings.
Each of these has multiple dial/strap combos.


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

matlobi said:


> M8 = August 2004.


Not sure but isn't it H8, which would translate to Aug 2000?
That chart is quite interesting, wonder what timex will do after Nov 2017 (ZZ).
And don't know why, but my Weekender forty, shows just "10" and I'm pretty sure it's not from 1985


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Gorlis said:


> Not sure but isn't it H8, which would translate to Aug 2000?
> That chart is quite interesting, wonder what timex will do after Nov 2017 (ZZ).
> And don't know why, but my Weekender forty, shows just "10" and I'm pretty sure it's not from 1985


_Wow Gorlis great lens you got there. You are correct, it is H8 and that would be Aug 2000! Thanks!








:-!​_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Gorlis said:


> Not sure but isn't it H8, which would translate to Aug 2000?
> That chart is quite interesting, wonder what timex will do after Nov 2017 (ZZ).
> And don't know why, but my Weekender forty, shows just "10" and I'm pretty sure it's not from 1985


My eyes aren't what they used to be. 

Your Weekender is October 2014. Here is a better chart:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Looks like the Timex Archive site has been updated.
> 
> Here's some of the new offerings.
> Each of these has multiple dial/strap combos.
> ...


The entire Timex Archive collection, out of Italy, is now available for order with shipment from and to the USA. I've been thinking really hard about picking up a Navi Ocean. The Navis are great looking watches. I'm really glad that Timex finally made the Archive watches available to the US market.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

BevoWatch said:


> _Wow Gorlis great lens you got there. You are correct, it is H8 and that would be Aug 2000! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that makes my white chrono 16 years old this month, produced may 2001. (J5)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I've been thinking really hard about picking up a Navi Ocean.


At Ø38 mm and made of stainless steel, they have my attention - At $135, that's all they're going to get from me.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Looks like the Timex Archive site has been updated.
> 
> Here's some of the new offerings.
> Each of these has multiple dial/strap combos.
> ...


I love the look of these.. I have a question for Timex fans, are they really worth the asking price (overall quality, fit, finish)?

I had an AMEX gift card laying around, so I grabbed one of these to check out..









I like the dial/hand set combo, but it has the same finishing as a $40 scout. 
I concluded that your just paying for the Todd Snyder branding.

I love the look of the Navi series, but should I just buy a Ameritus (which I know is larger), and save a couple bucks?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

According to all the marketing material, the Scout case used for the Todd Snyder Military and Mod are stainless steel.
As far as I can tell, that's the only thing that makes them better than a $30 Scout.
Also, Snyder omits Indiglo on both of them.
I think J Crew delivers a little more for their +$100 Timex than Snyder.

The quality of Scouts is typical of high-volume Timex - nothing special, and probably towards the bottom of what I've seen Timex do.
The Waterburys I've seen (3), do have a higher level of workmanship.
Also, the Originals that had retail pricing above $100 have better workmanship than typical high-volume Timex.
The TX models that were brought over to Timex and the current models that use the TX movement are also superior in workmanship.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Archive... 
very good looking timex' but a bit on the expensive side. Other than pretty looks I don't see anything else to justify the price of up to $175.

Deal Alert. 1 piece of the Scout 43 Camo at a very good price; of 26.86 almost half off.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I love the look of these.. I have a question for Timex fans, are they really worth the asking price (overall quality, fit, finish)?
> 
> I had an AMEX gift card laying around, so I grabbed one of these to check out..
> 
> ...





cayabo said:


> According to all the marketing material, the Scout case used for the Todd Snyder Military and Mod are stainless steel.
> As far as I can tell, that's the only thing that makes them better than a $30 Scout.
> Also, Snyder omits Indiglo on both of them.
> I think J Crew delivers a little more for their +$100 Timex than Snyder.
> ...


Additionally, it should be noted that the 12 hour bezel on the Navis (which also has 15 minute timer markings), actually serves a purpose. It can be rotated to indicate the time in a second timezone. The 24 hour bezel on the Ameritus doesn't serve any purpose aside from decoration.



Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Archive...
> very good looking timex' but a bit on the expensive side. Other than pretty looks I don't see anything else to justify the price of up to $175.
> 
> Deal Alert. 1 piece of the Scout 43 Camo at a very good price; of 26.86 almost half off.


I agree that the pricing is a bit high. I would be curious to know if some of the archive watches have Miyota or Seiko Epson movements, which I feel are a step above Timex's own movements. I would guess that the Archives Scouts use the same movements as standard Scouts, but maybe the Navis and some of the other Archive models use Miyota or Epson movements. If anyone here picks up a Navi, I'd love to see a pic of the movement.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm wearing my Timex T49935 for Star Wars Day because it seems, to me, to fit the theme. May the 4th be with you all! Have a great day everybody!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I found a way to save a few bucks on the archive watches, and potentially get a kids watch for FREE! Currently, I can't find a discount code that will work for Timex Archive watches. However, there's an offer on Timex's site that will save you 15% off your entire order if you buy a Kids watch and use the coupon code: KIDS15OFF. For the standard Navi Ocean, which is currently $135, the total cart price is $128.35, including free shipping. That's not a huge savings, but if you can gift the kids watch to someone, it may be worth your while.

Anyone who has an aspiring military watch lover could get the following watch, with a list price of $25, a Timex site price of $20, and a timex.com promo price of $16 before using the coupon, for FREE (technically -$6.65)! The same watch is currently listed on Amazon for $31.99. There are other kids watch options, but I just sorted by cheapest. So, you technically get paid to get the kids watch. I might just have to get a helicopter Timex for myself.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Some reflection on my expedition









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*My Timex Top 5

*​*Not listed in any particular order other than they are just on my top five based on a very scientific (not) approach of ranking my modest collection.

*20170506_175122 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*

Starting with the one on my wrist today. IQ Timex 3 GMT T2P436DH** (review here). From the first time I saw the layout of this dial was love at first sight. I like being able to tell 2 time zones at the same time, but 3 is even better. The cream dial is exquisite. Last year when I purchase the watch, it kept perfect sync with atomic until it was DST time, then for some reason it started losing time; but it only has lost 1 sec in 55 days. The OEM leather strap was not of my liking and another WUS member from Croatia offered to custom made the strap that is just gorgeous and it compliments the watch very well. 
**20170506_191131 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*

Timex Ironman Rugged 30 TW5M02100 This is one of my most recent acquisitions. Big digits makes it really easy to view. Negative display gives it a different look from its variant siblings and the color scheme is just eye catching. This one has a special edition back case. This generation of Ironman has an improved interface which is a lot easier to use than previous generations. It features the night mode Indiglo , customizable menus by hidden unused features like alarms and the resin case and band are extremely comfortable. 

20170506_175225 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170506_180719 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The one piece that got me into the TX bug. Another IQ, Timex Yacht Racer TW2P4400DH(review here). Another piece that got me primarily due to its looks but just as important due to its functions with its five, three and one minute countdown timers. It has been very useful when brewing coffee at home. This one has also a perpetual calendar that is a handy feature as you don't need to be adjusting the date every month.

*20170506_175311 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*

20170506_180821 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cream dials and Chronos have something that just makes me go 'hmm' . The larger and beefier case of the Timex 4 T49893 makes it feel right at home with its thick leather band that comes stamped with the expedition 'E' on both sides. The case has an industrial texture around it that gives it a very nice finish. I am sure that I will end up getting one or two of its color variants and this piece wears really good on my wrist.

20170506_180614 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170506_180931 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lastly, a true classic. Expedition T499359J. I am a bit mad that I had to ask a friend to buy it for me in Canada as right now it is readily available at a very good price. If you like it, do not think about it. Polyester Suede leather band is very soft and extremely comfortable. The watch goes well with pretty much any color Nato; I like the green the best but I frequently also wear it with the khaki one. This is the loudest of this group, perhaps because of the brass case? Perhaps because it is a timex? Seals? I do not know. This one has to go in the drawer at night time but is worth it when it is on the wrist.

20170506_175435 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170506_180125 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170506_180401 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170506_181003 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Wear them well!


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Yacht Racer ...This one has also a perpetual calendar that is a handy feature as you don't need to be adjusting the date every month.


What's the Timex intelligentsia's take on eventual battery replacement for these 'perfect date' watches? Send it back to Timex? Recalibrate the perp calendar oneself? (How?)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tenohninethirtyseven said:


> What's the Timex intelligentsia's take on eventual battery replacement for these 'perfect date' watches? Send it back to Timex? Recalibrate the perp calendar oneself? (How?)


Good question. Have not really figured out the ultimate answer yet (the How? part) but I won't be sending it to Timex until I take a shot at a battery change and recal myself.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

I own 'a few' timex watches. This is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Good question. Have not really figured out the ultimate answer yet (the How? part) but I won't be sending it to Timex until I take a shot at a battery change and recal myself.


I have an older version of the Perpetual (nothing a all like the IQ movement in yours).
It is very frustrating to set since it is a 10 step process with fincky crown position/movement - you screw up any little thing and you have to start over.
Successful requires patience.

Timex published instructions for them when the movement was first released, later they just instructed customers to send it in for battery replacement and setting.

You can see in the pic a set of 5 contacts next to where it says "RESET".
My understanding is Timex techs have a special tool that contacts those pins and sets the time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I have an older version of the Perpetual (nothing a all like the IQ movement in yours).
> It is very frustrating to set since it is a 10 step process with fincky crown position/movement - you screw up any little thing and you have to start over.
> Successful requires patience.
> 
> ...


Given that it only costs $8.00 for Timex to do it. I plan on shipping to them.



> BATTERYThe battery should provide 4-6 years of normal watch use.The actual battery life may vary depending on actual use.When the battery needs to be changed, we recommendthat only TIMEX replace it. Your watch will need to berecalibrated to correct time and date after changing thebattery. To return your watch to Timex use a pre-paidshipper. To obtain a pre-paid shipper please call 1-800-448-4639 or visit the retailer where you purchased yourwatch or go to www.Timex.com. Please include thefollowing with your watch to cover postage and handling(this is not a repair charge); a U.S.$8.00 check or moneyorder in the U.S.; a CAN$7.00 cheque or money orderin Canada; In other countries Timex will charge you forpostage and handling.


I found this good read:

Timex Intelligent Quartz Yacht Racer Review | WatchBlitz



> One downside of the watch is that you have to go to _a service centre to swap out the battery_ as only the service centre has the machinery to properly set its perpetual date function. Luckily, the battery are expected to last anywhere between 4-6 years.


Here's the manual 
http://assets.timex.com/user_guides/W273e_IQ/W273e_IQ_NA_EN_FR_SP.pdf


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Had to take my Expedition to the watch doctor again!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition® Scout 43 TW4B066009J

Mini review of the Timex Expedition Scout 43
I had the good luck of finding this little gem a Wally's for a mere $15. Ever since then, this one has been on my wrist frequently. Most Scouts have a 40mm case; this one has a 43mm brass case which is a very welcome addition to those of us with beefier wrists. 43mm case feels a lot more natural on my wrist.
I am not much of a fan of camouflage at all, however I like green dials, and somehow this piece just hook me right in. Standard features include quick-date setting, Indiglo which by the way is beautifully done and 50m water resistance.
A few shortcomings to this piece, I would've love to see a 100WR on this one like the Scout Chonos. It is also a bit odd that TX decided to throw a brown leather NATO instead of a Nylon one which would've been more appropriate for the camo theme. Also a little bit against logic, this one does not have Lumed hands as a few of the other expeditions that I have do.
Putting all those shortcomings aside, this piece just has that 'Wham in your face' feeling about it. Paired up with a good Nato and it is a winning combination that compliments the watch superbly.

Specs from the Timex website:


> § Easy-Set Quick-Date®
> § INDIGLO® Night-Light
> § Genuine Leather Strap
> § INDIGLO® Night-Light
> ...


And the PIX:
20170507_133612 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133536 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133243 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133201 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133719 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133816 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_134015 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition® Scout 43 TW4B066009J

Mini review of the Timex Expedition Scout 43
I had the good luck of finding this little gem a Wally's for a mere $15. Ever since then, this one has been on my wrist frequently. Most Scouts have a 40mm case; this one has a 43mm brass case which is a very welcome addition to those of us with beefier wrists. 43mm case feels a lot more natural on my wrist.
I am not much of a fan of camouflage at all, however I like green dials, and somehow this piece just hook me right in. Standard features include quick-date setting, Indiglo which by the way is beautifully done and 50m water resistance.
A few shortcomings to this piece, I would've love to see a 100WR on this one like the Scout Chonos. It is also a bit odd that TX decided to throw a brown leather NATO instead of a Nylon one which would've been more appropriate for the camo theme. Also a little bit against logic, this one does not have Lumed hands as a few of the other expeditions that I have do.
Putting all those shortcomings aside, this piece just has that 'Wham in your face' feeling about it. Paired up with a good Nato and it is a winning combination that compliments the watch superbly.

Specs from the Timex website:


> § Easy-Set Quick-Date®
> § INDIGLO® Night-Light
> § Genuine Leather Strap
> § INDIGLO® Night-Light
> ...


And the PIX:
20170507_133612 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133536 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133243 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133201 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133719 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_133816 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_134015 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_154943 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks to Bevo's sharing of his 927 chronographs lately, I "had" to pick one up. I got mine for a bit less than his, but it was used, and not in perfect shape. I had to adjust one of the chrono pushers, and I brushed and polished the case a bit. Some of the marks on the case are too deep to completely remove, but I think it looks pretty darn good. I'm enjoying it. I think it'll look better once I get it on the black nato I've got coming for it. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My latest Ironman Triathlon "Anniversary" edition. I set the alarm for this morning a 11 am and I couldn't hear it, so I turned it off. Didn't buy it for the alarm, I just liked the looks and it wears very comfortably.


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> Thanks to Bevo's sharing of his 927 chronographs lately, I "had" to pick one up. I got mine for a bit less than his, but it was used, and not in perfect shape. I had to adjust one of the chrono pushers, and I brushed and polished the case a bit. Some of the marks on the case are too deep to completely remove, but I think it looks pretty darn good. I'm enjoying it. I think it'll look better once I get it on the black nato I've got coming for it. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Congrats Retro. I think it looks mighty fine on that multi color Nato it's already on. Much better than the stock leather mine wears!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


>


I agree, that is a fine strap and well matched.

Also like the size on your wrist.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

psychosan said:


> Had to take my Expedition to the watch doctor again!


Took me a moment...
My first reaction was "Oh no" - I thought you'd actually broken the crystal.

BTW - I always like scrolling down and seeing your username appear because I know the next thing I'm going to see is the Blue Scout.
It's as if you've found 1 Timex that you're happy with - it almost makes me jealous.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


>


For some reason, I think the blue one is better...

And no wild accusations over accuracy if you're not even going to set the date right.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> For some reason, I think the blue one is better...
> 
> And no wild accusations over accuracy if you're not even going to set the date right.


I knew I had that one coming. I noticed it once I had already taken the picture.. and this one is one of those hard to stop at position B... it is fixed now. I think I eventually going to get the TW4B064009J 43 mm Blue Smurf. Just waiting for a good sale. 

Yes.. I actually like the color and dial contrast better. But is the 43mm that makes the other one so appealing.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> 20170507_134015 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Camo IndiGlo! :-!


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Took me a moment...
> My first reaction was "Oh no" - I thought you'd actually broken the crystal.
> 
> BTW - I always like scrolling down and seeing your username appear because I know the next thing I'm going to see is the Blue Scout.
> It's as if you've found 1 Timex that you're happy with - it almost makes me jealous.


Haha!
Glad I can make someone jealous around here with my tiny collection lol. Yeah, you could say that i'm content with this Timex but a while back I posted a rant about how annoyed I was to realize that I could never find the Timex Perpetual series watches, the one with the Date Indicators. I absolutely love that model. I think it's the T2N502/503. Just the blue scout and the Perpetual watch would kinda end my Timex journey.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Macro Monday (shot from 2 days ago)









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have the white version now just picked up the black version have a nice day everyone.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> I have the white version now just picked up the black version have a nice day everyone.


Where did you find it?! I've been searching for that one. I also have the cream dial, but I really like the black dial. Nice find! Enjoy!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the white version now just picked up the black version have a nice day everyone.
> ...


I found it on eBay a few weeks ago I also have the cream one but always wanted the black version they are hard to find but keep checking eBay they pop up sometimes.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Where did you find it?! I've been searching for that one. I also have the cream dial, but I really like the black dial. Nice find! Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk





watchguy74 said:


> I found it on eBay a few weeks ago I also have the cream one but always wanted the black version they are hard to find but keep checking eBay they pop up sometimes.


The cream dial is the one I'm looking for!


----------



## PDW1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Since this thread has been going strong since '08, I think it's safe to say there is plenty love for Timex here still.
This is my only Timex. Vintage, used and abused, and I just love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another interesting comparison. I started liking G shocks, have 2 plus these two pictured are my kids. However, I really dislike the tiny size of the digits with big size watches. Really like the easy to read large digits on these Ironman!

So a small picture comparison of the Timex Rugged 30, the G Shock *G7900A-4 red (50mm) , and the G shock *DW9052-2 blue (45.5mm).
Timex Expedition Grid Shock Watch and Ironman 30-Lap ladies Watch
20170508_203515 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
20170508_203501 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170508_205251 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170508_204616 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like this comparison between G-Shock and Ironman.

Look how big the G-Shock has to be to have the digits the same size:


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

Today I'm going with the wonderful Timex Intelligent Quartz Flyback Chronograph. It has 6 hands, each with their own motor. The second hand is on the centre stem in addition to the chronograph 1/5 second hand.

The chronograph can measure to 4 hours and also features a second timezone indicator. Of course, being a flyback Chronograph, hitting the top pusher will start a new time instantly and the second hand will then catch up to whatever 1/5 second the current timer is at when it sweeps around. The bottom pusher can be used for split times.

It has a stainless steel case with an ion coated finish and, of course, has indigo.

It's one of my favourite chronographs and easily my favourite timex.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

For Timex Tuesday, I'm wearing my NOS Timex T22232 "Monaco" for the first time. It's definitely my favorite of the series. The red outline of the seconds subdial gives the watch a nice touch of color. This one was hard to find, but well worth the wait. Have a great day, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've long thought that the Weekender Chrono had a vintage '40s/'50s chronograph feel to it. I added a burgundy "crocodile" strap to mine, which helped, and today I finished the job by installing a high dome crystal. It adds depth to the dial, and there is a slight magnification as well.

I love it all over again.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Where did the crystal come from and how hard was it to install?


matlobi said:


> I've long thought that the Weekender Chrono had a vintage '40s/'50s chronograph feel to it. I added a burgundy "crocodile" strap to mine, which helped, and today I finished the job by installing a high dome crystal. It adds depth to the dial, and there is a slight magnification as well.
> 
> I love it all over again.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

rmeron said:


> Where did the crystal come from and how hard was it to install?


Stella "Wedge Ledge" from www.esslinger.com.

Super easy to install, especially of you've done crystals before. I left the white gasket from the stock flat mineral in place.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Tuesday very special delivery! I've been searching for this specific West Germany Timex 400 with the Durowe movement for probably about a year now, and I spotted it late last week. The listing said it wouldn't wind, but I just had to pounce. I got it moving, and I'll have to see how it keeps time, but very happy to have finally obtained it. Have a great evening, everybody!

I've truly got some love for this one!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Timex Tuesday very special delivery! I've been searching for this specific West Germany Timex 400 with the Durowe movement for probably about a year now, and I spotted it late last week. The listing said it wouldn't wind, but I just had to pounce. I got it moving, and I'll have to see how it keeps time, but very happy to have finally obtained it. Have a great evening, everybody!
> 
> I've truly got some love for this one!
> 
> ...


Take a photo of that beautiful movement.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I have one of these, runs perfect but crown needs to be replaced from use. Mine also has the rarer W. German movement, The West German ones were only made for 1 year. There was also an early Seiko movement that was in them for another 3 years....I let you post a movement picture....












theretroshave said:


> Timex Tuesday very special delivery! I've been searching for this specific West Germany Timex 400 with the Durowe movement for probably about a year now, and I spotted it late last week. The listing said it wouldn't wind, but I just had to pounce. I got it moving, and I'll have to see how it keeps time, but very happy to have finally obtained it. Have a great evening, everybody!
> 
> I've truly got some love for this one!
> 
> ...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

sixtysix said:


> I have one of these, runs perfect but crown needs to be replaced from use. Mine also has the rarer W. German movement, The West German ones were only made for 1 year. There was also an early Seiko movement that was in them for another 3 years....I let you post a movement picture....


I've got the Japanese version too, but it's not in as good of shape as this one. I'll definitely share a movement shot since I'm planning to pop it open anyway. It's keeping decent time after 12 hours.

Meanwhile, I'm back to this one. Just digging the heck out of it. Have a great day, everybody!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

PDW1 said:


> Since this thread has been going strong since '08, I think it's safe to say there is plenty love for Timex here still.
> This is my only Timex. Vintage, used and abused, and I just love it!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one from around 1982?? p


----------



## sax-and-watches (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't know guys...
You all have shown off a bunch of nice timex's, but I can't help but be disappointed when I hold one. Now, this only pertains to new timex's as I've got no experience with the vintage ones. They feel kind of cheap, for the most part they are plastic cases with aluminum backs and cheap quartz movements that last a year and then die on you, they don't offer anything I would feel good swimming in, and the styles are mostly the same. For the same money, I could get a low-end g-shock or a vostok amphibia, and while neither of those watches are ones I love beyond a doubt I think they offer more interest, durability and quality than your average walmart or target timex.
If you love your timex's, good for y'all. I won't deny kind of being a snob when it comes to my watches and this post is a clear indicator of that. I don't want to start any fights or anything, just for me personally I'd buy something that popped at me a little more with my $50.
-T


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tim Hecker said:


> for the most part they are plastic cases with aluminum backs and cheap quartz movements that last a year and then die on you,


You're not looking at very many Timex if that's the opinion you've formed.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

While there are some plastic cases, a large number here are stainless. And nobody here is regularly reporting movements that die in a year so I don't know where that came from. Given that many of the watches featured are vintage, I would say chances are good the movements can last a long time. I wouldn't take a lot of watches swimming, and most of the ones you're probably imagining weren't designed for that activity, though Timex offers a number that are perfectly suitable for that. And most featured here offer an aesthetic that can't be matched by gshock or vostok. I don't want to start a fight or anything but for me personally Vostok offers some of the ugliest watches in history. -D


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The trolling force is weak with this one.
He can't think of an Ironman that he can "feel good" swimming in?
Touts Vostok as an example of quality... sigh...

Don't worry padawan, you're not a snob.
You're something else.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wearing this one as i try to cheer up a bit as we had to put to sleep our 18 year old lab mix.

@Cayabo @stogieninja your NATOs are being mailed this afternoon









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> We had to put to sleep our 18 year old lab mix.


It's hard to click the "like" button for death.

Condolences, a lot of us have been there and feel for you.
Take time to remember all you can while the memories are still with you - its surprisingly cathartic.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

"Wearing this one as i try to cheer up a bit as we had to put to sleep our 18 year old lab mix"

Condolences mate - unfortunately I've been there and it's not fun............p


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tim Hecker said:


> I don't know guys...
> You all have shown off a bunch of nice timex's, but I can't help but be disappointed when I hold one. Now, this only pertains to new timex's as I've got no experience with the vintage ones. They feel kind of cheap, for the most part they are plastic cases with aluminum backs and cheap quartz movements that last a year and then die on you, they don't offer anything I would feel good swimming in, and the styles are mostly the same. For the same money, I could get a low-end g-shock or a vostok amphibia, and while neither of those watches are ones I love beyond a doubt I think they offer more interest, durability and quality than your average walmart or target timex.
> If you love your timex's, good for y'all. I won't deny kind of being a snob when it comes to my watches and this post is a clear indicator of that. I don't want to start any fights or anything, just for me personally I'd buy something that popped at me a little more with my $50.
> -T


The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## PDW1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Wearing this one as i try to cheer up a bit as we had to put to sleep our 18 year old lab mix.
> 
> @Cayabo @stogieninja your NATOs are being mailed this afternoon
> 
> ...


Oh man,
So sorry to hear that. I lost my lab mix a few years ago and still miss her.
Hope things get better soon for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's hard to click the "like" button for death.
> 
> Condolences, a lot of us have been there and feel for you.
> Take time to remember all you can while the memories are still with you - its surprisingly cathartic.


Thank you for your kind words!



PAUL H. said:


> "Wearing this one as i try to cheer up a bit as we had to put to sleep our 18 year old lab mix"
> 
> Condolences mate - unfortunately I've been there and it's not fun............p


Not fun at all. It was a very hard decision to make; but my wife and I knew it was the right one. He was still very alert but his body could not bear his own weight anymore.



Tim Hecker said:


> I don't know guys...
> You all have shown off a bunch of nice timex's, but I can't help but be disappointed when I hold one. Now, this only pertains to new timex's as I've got no experience with the vintage ones. They feel kind of cheap, for the most part they are plastic cases with aluminum backs and cheap quartz movements that last a year and then die on you, they don't offer anything I would feel good swimming in, and the styles are mostly the same. For the same money, I could get a low-end g-shock or a vostok amphibia, and while neither of those watches are ones I
> 
> rlove beyond a doubt I think they offer more interest, durability and quality than your average walmart or target timex.
> ...


I own a couple of G-shocks, plus the ones from the kids and baby g from my wife.

For swimming! Nothing better than this.. half the price of the cheapest Gshock pictured on the last picture ($42.99).

20170423_164959-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170424_153310 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170430_173212 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And yes, for half the price you can get these awesome Gallatins that my kids love and share wrist time 50/50 with their G shocks.
I used to think YUCK! about resin... but Timex has mastered what they can do with resin. This is one awesome watch! I will end up getting the green version as it is the perfect watch to be outside. Light, resistant and GOOD LOOKING! Something that G shocks try very hard to be... but they just keep missing the point!

20170321_181229 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170320_202356 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

For the price of the cheapest G shock (China made) and cheaper if you look hard enough and are patient; you can get a variety of stainless steel or brass pieces like these:

20170318_184626 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170507_174114 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And for the price of a 'RESIN MADE' " G-Shock G9000MS-1CR Men's Military Black Resin Sport or a GA-100
you can get 'Stainless Steel' that looks hundred times better

I ask you! do you prefer to wear this?

20170212_164937 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

OR This?

20170222_172034 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

or This?
20170408_182755 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

... so.. you rather spent $50 bucks on resin made in china that is documented that rots over time. Good for you! Wear it in good health!

20170508_204616 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Vostok offers some of the ugliest watches in history. -D


Shut yo mouth! Blasphemy! Just kidding.

It's a select few that love Vostok. I am one of the comrade club.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Shut yo mouth! Blasphemy! Just kidding.
> 
> It's a select few that love Vostok. I am one of the comrade club.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Hey, wear what you like, like what you wear! I don't judge! (unless it's a Bagelsport, then I'm totally judging.)


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Tim Hecker said:


> I don't know guys...
> You all have shown off a bunch of nice timex's, but I can't help but be disappointed when I hold one. Now, this only pertains to new timex's as I've got no experience with the vintage ones. They feel kind of cheap, for the most part they are plastic cases with aluminum backs and cheap quartz movements that last a year and then die on you, they don't offer anything I would feel good swimming in, and the styles are mostly the same. For the same money, I could get a low-end g-shock or a vostok amphibia, and while neither of those watches are ones I love beyond a doubt I think they offer more interest, durability and quality than your average walmart or target timex.
> If you love your timex's, good for y'all. I won't deny kind of being a snob when it comes to my watches and this post is a clear indicator of that. I don't want to start any fights or anything, just for me personally I'd buy something that popped at me a little more with my $50.
> -T


Their movements arent the greatest.

But wow, some of their models, especially in the Waterbury and Expedition line, are truly amazing value.

I have many G Shocks (even a Frogman), and frankly, my Timex Easy Reader is worn far more frequently than even my once favourite DW5600EB.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

showing some love for my Timex antiqued weekender that came in today


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

This was my first watch as a watch enthusiast and my first Timex.
I do not feel connected to it anymore but after so many months this morning I felt like wearing it again.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

Tim Hecker said:


> I don't know guys...
> You all have shown off a bunch of nice timex's, but I can't help but be disappointed when I hold one. Now, this only pertains to new timex's as I've got no experience with the vintage ones. They feel kind of cheap, for the most part they are plastic cases with aluminum backs and cheap quartz movements that last a year and then die on you, they don't offer anything I would feel good swimming in, and the styles are mostly the same. For the same money, I could get a low-end g-shock or a vostok amphibia, and while neither of those watches are ones I love beyond a doubt I think they offer more interest, durability and quality than your average walmart or target timex.
> If you love your timex's, good for y'all. I won't deny kind of being a snob when it comes to my watches and this post is a clear indicator of that. I don't want to start any fights or anything, just for me personally I'd buy something that popped at me a little more with my $50.
> -T


I'm sorry but you're very misinformed about Timex watches.

I own, I don't know, maybe more than a dozen of them. None of them come with aluminum backs. They're all marked stainless steel.

Yes, some of them have plastic/polymer/resin cases and bands as would be appropriate for an athletic watch. You list this as some kind of negative and then laud G-shocks which are made out of plastic/polymer/resin. Makes sense.

Absolute nonsense about the movements dying. Timex makes fine movements.

You can't find a Timex watch to swim in? Seriously?

Timex has A LOT of 200m (20 bar) water resistant models. They have ones specifically for swimming where you slap the entire face as you complete your swimming lap.

Timex makes shock resistant models. They make models with velcro straps, polymer straps (excellent keepers), nylon straps, leather straps...

Since you mentioned G-shocks as being somehow superior, there are many things that Timex does that G-shock doesn't do. Timex offers much superior styling in my opinion, their digits are VASTLY larger and more visible. The countdown timer is very granular while Casios typically cannot even do seconds! (excepting certain models), you can remove entire modes from your view, it has an intelligent feature where after adjusting a setting in any mode, the next press of the mode button will bring you back to the main screen, they're absolutely VASTLY superior in their ease of use and setting with on screen descriptions of what each button does. Ironman watches are purpose built sports watches and they're better than G-shocks at that task.

G-shock does excel at certain things. It has tough solar....ummmm....they're tough (so are some ironman models)....ummm they're usually giant and gaudy. I guess if you're a rapper or something that's a good thing....Yep. That's all I've got.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry about your Lab mix, I feel your pain. I've done it a time or two and it isn't easy.


Wolfsatz said:


> Wearing this one as i try to cheer up a bit as we had to put to sleep our 18 year old lab mix.
> 
> @Cayabo @stogieninja your NATOs are being mailed this afternoon


----------



## sax-and-watches (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks to you guys for sharing all this info- I had never seen or heard of a lot of the models and designs you've told me about. It seems I really just gave up on timex but next time I need an affordable or a beater to wear everywhere doing everything I'll give them a second look.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

randomlogik said:


> I don't mind some of those clean new Expedition models, but I'll take a Seiko or Casio over a Timex anyday.


Neat.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

This is what I don't understand about Casio and Seiko fans, everything is a zero sum game to them, Why? Why does have to be a choice between one of the three especially if you like buy watches. Casio, Seiko and Timex all have great offerings for under $200 and all three have great offerings under $100 You can buy one of each and still spend less than $200. I never understand the Seiko Casio fanboy mentality. My nephew who is graduatiing from College actually feels the three brands listed are esential part of rotation

working out or playing sports he grabs his G-Shock
hanging casual on the weekends or going out to a dinner or meeting up with people he grabs his Timex Weekender 
When he is wearing a suit and wants to feel confident he has a larger Seiko with metal link band 

If you like to own multiple watches containing yourself in a "I only wear xy or z" then you are missing out on some great offerings. especially int the under $200 range.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

randomlogik said:


> I don't mind some of those clean new Expedition models, but I'll take a Seiko or Casio over a Timex anyday.


Cool do it then.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Casio, Seiko and Timex all have great offerings under $100.
> You can buy one of each and still spend less than $200.


Fanboys.... they're the worst. (Go Warriors)

I don't like Timex's choice to artificially limit themselves and make Nautica their next step up.
If you visit a Time Factory and handle/examine the Nauticas you can see they pick up where the IQs (previously TX) and Waterburys end. 
There are some $500 Casio Edifice that are bargains, I wish Timex would step back up to the plate and fill out their range.

Also, why doesn't Casio just make a G-shock with large digits?
Or why doesn't Timex do solar/atomic?

An atomic Nautica with Indiglo and Solar would be a Timex that beats Citizen at its own game.

... Seems like even the people working at these companies have subscribed to tribal thinking and marketing.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

Timex did make a solar ironman a little while ago. You can still find it around.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

randomlogik said:


> I don't mind some of those clean new Expedition models, but I'll take a Seiko or Casio over a Timex anyday.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

billdebmatt said:


> This is what I don't understand about Casio and Seiko fans,  everything is a zero sum game to them, Why? Why does have to be a choice between one of the three especially if you like buy watches. Casio, Seiko and Timex all have great offerings for under $200 and all three have great offerings under $100 You can buy one of each and still spend less than $200. I never understand the Seiko Casio fanboy mentality. My nephew who is graduatiing from College actually feels the three brands listed are esential part of rotation
> 
> working out or playing sports he grabs his G-Shock
> hanging casual on the weekends or going out to a dinner or meeting up with people he grabs his Timex Weekender
> ...


Agreed. I currently own two Timexes, two Seikos, and a Casio. I'd own more Casio if the G-shock line came in a smaller size than "Goliath."


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> randomlogik said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind some of those clean new Expedition models, but I'll take a Seiko or Casio over a Timex anyday.
> ...


Lmao.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Still rocking the 927 Chrono. I really love this thing, and I think I know the reason. Its style is similar to another "affordable" chronograph that I will likely never obtain. More on that in a bit. First through, my shot for the day- the 927 on a black nato, which is of excellent quality. I took this picture earlier today, and I didn't notice until now, but the timing of this shot was almost perfect for the 10:10 timing used for advertising these days. I'll touch on that in a moment too.










So, my similar watch, for me, is the Pulsar RAF Chronograph Gen 1, as seen here (someone else's ebay shot). Scroll down to see my head-on photo for a more direct comparison. It may not be an exact doppelganger, but it satisfies my 


















With regards to the 10:10 watch time for marketing, I found a little information that directly pertains to Timex. For one thing, if you're like me, you may have noticed that in old advertising, Timex would display their watches with the hands set to 8:20 (apparently the norm in the 1920s and 1930s). They now set all of their watches to 10:09:36 because 36 "tends to accommodate secondary language - like "Indiglo." The transition from the 8:20 position seems to have happened in 1953 when they advertised their Marlin model at 10:10, while the Ben Hogan model still showed 8:20. Source - Check it out.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Now explain why Timex uses 14 as the date for marketing material.

As long as we're on this nerd train; to have the the hour and minute hand symmetric about a line running from 12:00 to 6:00, the time must be:
 12:00:00
11:04:37
10:09:14
9:13:51
8:18:28
7:23:05
6:27:42
6:00:00
5:32:18
4:36:55
3:41:32
2:46:09
1:50:46
12:55:23


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Doh... like a good nerd, I was reviewing my post and thought something looked odd - I'm missing one value:

12:55:23

Now I feel better.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AIW Guru said:


> Timex did make a solar ironman a little while ago. You can still find it around.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Doh... like a good nerd, I was reviewing my post and thought something looked odd - I'm missing one value:
> 
> 12:55:23
> 
> Now I feel better.


You also forgot 6:00:00...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fishrose said:


> You also forgot 6:00:00...


Bravo sir. 
Done like a true document control specialist.
Your pocket protector is in the mail.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Fanboys.... they're the worst. (Go Warriors)
> 
> I don't like Timex's choice to artificially limit themselves and make Nautica their next step up.
> If you visit a Time Factory and handle/examine the Nauticas you can see they pick up where the IQs (previously TX) and Waterburys end.
> ...


yeah I wish they would too. I think they are in a good position to attempt it. They have the very popular Weekender, that's popular with young rich preppy men and women, Got a real nice boost into the upper middle class segament with their collaborations with J.Crew and Todd Snyder. I think a watch in that range also provides that halo effect on the rest of their models. I've never heard a person say "Wow you bought a Timex?" but I've had a ton of people so "Wow, that's a Timex? That's really nice" and almost always they end up going down memory lane on how their father wore a Timex, their Grandfather wore a Timex , how they had the Mickey Mouse Timex etc.

Timex invokes really fond memories for alot of people. I work in a law firm and we have a few Partners here that wear them to the office. 
I guess maybe they think that after spending the past 160 years of being the brand for the everyday person that will take away from their image? I don't know.

But I agree would love to see that watch that has the Hodinkee crowd go "I want that"


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

not to mention GQ and Esquire and Business Insider always give's Timex a shout out on their recommendations. In the 2017 Best watches of 2017 what watch do you think GQ has nestled in between all the $25000 and $5000 watches The Timex Expedition Scout. So they have some MoJo they can work with in that space where people would buy a $500 to $700 watch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just for kicks, 
imagine if Timex made a high-tech Glock-like plastic mechanical movement that was a direct replacement for the 905.
It'd have to be super robust.
And I'd want hand-wind and hacking.

They could put it in any Easy Reader, Fairfield, Waterbury, Weekender, etc - about 90% of their 36mm and larger date-only analogs.
They could re-issue a lot of popular models.

Now imagine if the added a solar collector, capacitor and Indiglo to the plastic mech movement.


Speaking of moving up-market, Timex' reputation and people's willingness to accept them - I think there would be room for a line that is the same watch as being made cheaply now, but done at a higher level. eg - take a Weekender and upgrade it with AR'd sapphire, quiet movement (maybe a smooth seconds hand), applied indices and stainless steel case. It could be exactly the same design aesthetically. Same could be done with the Easy Readers, Metal Field and the other staple models that are in department stores. The halo effect could be substantial.


I also think, from a design standpoint, they've got a lot of canvas left to draw on when it comes to the IQ movement.
It really is an impressive movement when you understand what it can do and how elegantly it is manufactured.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I guess I'll have to show my Timex 400 with it's? beautiful movement.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Just for kicks,
> 
> Speaking of moving up-market, Timex' reputation and people's willingness to accept them -


They have not heard of Lexus (expensive Toyota), Infinity (Expensive Nissan), etc etc. All they need is a sub brand and bingo.

Experimenting with straps.

20170512_184236 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JWatch31 (May 10, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Fanboys.... they're the worst. (Go Warriors)
> 
> I don't like Timex's choice to artificially limit themselves and make Nautica their next step up.
> If you visit a Time Factory and handle/examine the Nauticas you can see they pick up where the IQs (previously TX) and Waterburys end.
> ...


To me Shinola is the luxury Timex. The design is similar and Shinola is developing as a strong 'Americana' brand (yes even with many foreign components and movements). I like the styling of both Timex and Shinola but the movements are definitely 2nd rate compared to similarly priced Japanese models. I find is weird to see such a beautiful design and finishing yet see a seconds hand that doesn't hit the markers and wobbles around.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I think Timex should resurrect the TX nomenclature as a indicator of a high-end Timex.
The TX models should embrace quality and "fine watchmaking" rather than being stylistically different.
So, for example, you could buy an Easy Reader TX.
I think previously, TX was a little too fancy and blinged up to appeal to the normal Timex fan.

Here's a watch I'd be much more interested in if it had Timex on the dial.
It is quite affordable at $101.50, yet because it says NAUTICA I'm not in the market.

It has a knurled case like the Military Classic, a dive-style dial and some swoopy lugs:
(BTW - Nautica, Timex, Guess, Faragamo, etc... are all designed in the same building, by the same people in Italy.)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> (BTW - Nautica, Timex, Guess, Faragamo, etc... are all designed in the same building, by the same people in Italy.)


@Cayabo... 
a bunch of this for a bit over $20 with date not working. Is it fixable ?

Timex Expedition Men's Black Leather Indiglo Watch T49927 Date doesn't work | eBay


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd guess there's a chance you can get it working.
I've never had one with this problem to diagnose.

The date-wheel sets in a groove and is held there by the dial being pressed on.
If there's anything in the groove or any separation of the dial from the movement, then it would stop working.

It's real simple to check... _*IF*_ you can remove and replace hands.


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

cayabo said:


> _*IF*_ you can remove and replace hands.


It's less scary with each time. However, I always get that inevitable thrill trying not to bend the hands and not to scratch the dial


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Posted this in the new Timex thread but will post here as well. Just picked up this IQ linear chronograph:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is there anything else better to do on a long stop light?
I think the change of strap to black is looking good; or at least I am liking the change.

20170513_145614 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170513_145646 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
My 10 year old son wearing his brand new Rugged 30 with matching crocs. Growing some timex style. 

20170513_192113 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170513_192139 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
back at home an seeing all over blue... evening change to the Scout 40. @Cayabo, yes it definitely looks much better than the camo one. Just looking for the right bargain on the blue Scout 43.

20170513_192155 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sixtysix said:


> Posted this in the new Timex thread but will post here as well. Just picked up this IQ linear chronograph:


Sweet looking linear chrono. I've been interested on these for some time. This is another model that can measure up to 24 hours right?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

sixtysix said:


>


Very very nice - first time I've seen this one. The linear chrono is my favorite version of the IQ. Though the white hands and tan numbers aren't the same, the contrasting colors make this the most legible IQ yet. I like the height variations in chapter ring, inner ring and hour hand of chrono.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Evening change to the Scout 40. @Cayabo, yes it definitely looks much better than the camo one. Just looking for the right bargain on the blue Scout 43.


FWIW - I think 40 looks great (not too small at all) on your wrist. If the 43 had a 22mm strap it would look better, but with a 20mm it looks a bit bulbous.
But then, I think the 40 on my 6.75" wrist is too big.


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

This is my first Timex. I purchased it about a month ago and wore it in the evening/night for the first 3 weeks because the Indiglo was so impressive. Great watch, I can understand why you all have so many in your collection. I thing there will be some more joining this one soon!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Cayabo @stogieninja your NATOs are being mailed this afternoon


From this:









To this:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vision009 said:


> This is my first Timex. I purchased it about a month ago and wore it in the evening/night for the first 3 weeks because the Indiglo was so impressive. Great watch, I can understand why you all have so many in your collection. I thing there will be some more joining this one soon!
> 
> View attachment 11816642


Be careful, that particular rabbit hole is a deep one. b-)


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

billdebmatt said:


> This is what I don't understand about Casio and Seiko fans, everything is a zero sum game to them, Why? Why does have to be a choice between one of the three especially if you like buy watches. Casio, Seiko and Timex all have great offerings for under $200 and all three have great offerings under $100 You can buy one of each and still spend less than $200. I never understand the Seiko Casio fanboy mentality. My nephew who is graduatiing from College actually feels the three brands listed are esential part of rotation
> 
> working out or playing sports he grabs his G-Shock
> hanging casual on the weekends or going out to a dinner or meeting up with people he grabs his Timex Weekender
> ...


Well said.

It ties in again, IMO, to a bit of fanboy-ism, and folks not knowing about other brands.

The guy's post (previously) ab out Timexes showed how misinformed he was about modern offerings from the brand.

Interestingly enough, a counterpoint by another poster (pg 289 I believe) subtly implied that GShocks have nothing really going for them other than "toughness" which isn't true at all (and also showed his/her lack of knowledge on the brand).

Those posts are both examples of what *billdebmatt* is talking about.

My take on Timex:
- Great designs these days
- I-Quartz offerings are solid (e.g. linear chrono, depth meter)
- retro and classic looks to many of their designs.....dare I say timeless.
- they have offerings in ss, resin, and brass cases for most uses (swimming, dress, military etc).
- indiglo is legit
- I own weekenders, expeditions, 1 waterbury, 1 easy reader etc etc.
- did I mention, indiglo is legit?

G Shock take:
- tougher than tough
- new models (like the Mudmaster) are amazing, sapphire crystals included
- Tough movement tech is quite unique (zero resets the second hand automatically to ensure it hits the markers every time)
- Tough solar is also tough to beat.
- Their Analog line, in SS and other cases (e.g. GW-1000) definitley break the oft-perceived mold of G Shocks being "plastic digital watches".
- New analog lines use independent motors for each hand (IIRC)
- I have too many G Shocks to count (notable ones = 5600s, 1 frogman, 1 king etc etc)


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)

> Interestingly enough, a counterpoint by another poster (pg 289 I believe) subtly implied that GShocks have nothing really going for them other than "toughness" which isn't true at all (and also showed his/her lack of knowledge on the brand).




I think you may have misunderstood my post or I failed to communicate clearly enough. I was speaking only about their digital offerings vs the features on the timex digital offerings. I did acknowledge solar and atomic as being good features, as well as the toughness. I stated that I find the styling to be garish. Otherwise, frankly, their digital movements simply have nothing on timex's visibility AND functionality, particularly as pertains to features (especially sports related) and ease of use.

I am aware that SOME of the g-shock modules contain competitive features such as a seconds countdown timer. SOME of them have adequate sports features (though still comparatively lacking), but they are specialized and more expensive models. These features are not common in most models.

I don't think it's correct to say that I am unfamiliar with the brand. I have a fairly extensive knowledge of the various modules and own/have owned some of them.

For me it's not a zero-sum game. I think you are mistaken there. I simply prefer one brand over the other for MOST uses based on their features, performance, and appearance.

To wit:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

I like the mid range and high end G-shocks but it is true, even Casio fanboys have to admit Casio just floods the market with their cheap $5 - $10 junk watches that are all over Amazon and other department store, I walked into Sears and you would think it was Casio store, they take up the bulk of the diplays and tables all filled with their $10 junk . but they do make great watches once you get into the $60 and up terriotory but holy crap Casio just drowns the market with the cheapo stuff.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Late submission - Timex Military, modified. I hope everyone had a good Monday.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

billdebmatt said:


> I like the mid range and high end G-shocks but it is true, even Casio fanboys have to admit Casio just floods the market with their cheap $5 - $10 junk watches that are all over Amazon and other department store, I walked into Sears and you would think it was Casio store, they take up the bulk of the diplays and tables all filled with their $10 junk . but they do make great watches once you get into the $60 and up terriotory but holy crap Casio just drowns the market with the cheapo stuff.


Those "junk watches," as you call them, are excellent timepieces for the price. They're accurate, lightweight, have great battery life, and many of them are surprisingly durable. I'm not sure what more you want out of a $10 watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

billdebmatt said:


> I like the mid range and high end G-shocks but it is true, even Casio fanboys have to admit Casio just floods the market with their cheap $5 - $10 junk watches that are all over Amazon and other department store, I walked into Sears and you would think it was Casio store, they take up the bulk of the diplays and tables all filled with their $10 junk . but they do make great watches once you get into the $60 and up terriotory but holy crap Casio just drowns the market with the cheapo stuff.


You have *Not* the slightest idea what the heck you are talking about.

Under $20 Casio MRW-200 is quartz with day & date is a fantastic watch, worn by millionaires who need a reliable watch.










........Dustin Hoffman's black MRW


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> You have *Not* the slightest idea what the heck you are talking about.
> 
> Under $20 Casio MRW-200 is quartz with day & date is a fantastic watch, worn by millionaires who need a reliable watch.


The AE1200 has four time zone presets and five alarms for $15. The AE1300 has an interval timer (with up to 9 intervals), and referee stopwatch for $17. The MTP series features over a dozen quartz three-handers under $25, all with stainless steel cases. The MRW-S300 is a solar-powered 3-hander for under $20. The STL-S100 is a solar-powered digital with dual countdown timers and 120-lap memory for $20.

There's a lot of value in those "cheapo" watches.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

fishrose said:


> Those "junk watches," as you call them, are excellent timepieces for the price. They're accurate, lightweight, have great battery life, and many of them are surprisingly durable. I'm not sure what more you want out of a $10 watch.


I swear by my Casio A158. And my Timex Easy Reader.

Both are the cheapest watches I own, and both are extremely versatile to wear, and can look great with almost any outfit.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

fishrose said:


> Those "junk watches," as you call them, are excellent timepieces for the price. They're accurate, lightweight, have great battery life, and many of them are surprisingly durable. I'm not sure what more you want out of a $10 watch.


Whoa I'm not trying to start a brand war here, and I'm a firm believer in wear what you like regardless of price or make. and your right for what they do they are a good value BUT lets not pretend they are something they aren't. There is a reason why they are $5 and $7 they are made of very cheap plastic they are great disposable watches. but there is a big difference between the $5 Casio as and the $60 hell even the $20 casio is made of much better materials. But again Casio does flood the market with the cheap $5 - $10 watches. If you like them awesome seriously I'm not trying to tear down the Casio but it is a reality, there is a reason they are sub $10 and it's not because it's made from the finest materials.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

billdebmatt said:


> Whoa I'm not trying to start a brand war here, and I'm a firm believer in wear what you like regardless of price or make. and your right for what they do they are a good value BUT lets not pretend they are something they aren't. There is a reason why they are $5 and $7 they are made of very cheap plastic they are great disposable watches. but there is a big difference between the $5 Casio as and the $60 hell even the $20 casio is made of much better materials. But again Casio does flood the market with the cheap $5 - $10 watches. If you like them awesome seriously I'm not trying to tear down the Casio but it is a reality, there is a reason they are sub $10 and it's not because it's made from the finest materials.


No one is pretending they're something they aren't, and Casio certainly isn't. They're reliable, accurate, watches for an extremely low price. Yes, they're made of plastic. But they're well manufactured with good quality control, which is more than you can say for any of the other watches in that price bracket.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Couldn't resist -
Timex Camper (T2N364) and Shasta Camper pulled by a C20:









Developing some patina on the strap given to me by Wolfsatz.
I think this might be another case of Timex marketing overlooking what their designers have wrought.
The micro-suede like finish on the strap is very quickly and easily worn away, the result is a much darker and interesting finish.
After 3 days of use the strap already looks completely different than the pristine condition I got it in.

This "sensitive" leather finish seems to have been done for the purpose of acquiring a worn look after very little actual wear.
If this was the designers intent, they've succeeded.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sweet looking linear chrono. I've been interested on these for some time. This is another model that can measure up to 24 hours right?


Alas, I believe it's only 4 hours.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

I like my Timex Expedition a lot (scout model I'm pretty sure) and even wore it today, decided to give it some love. I agree with the poster who said indiglo is legit, like x100- this stuff is frickin cool as hell. Yeah it is not a smooth second hand at all, and it ticks quite loud. But it hits nearly every second marker spot on, and has not lost a second in over a month. Plus looks great.

Now what would be absolutely amazing is if Timex came out with a solar version of their field watches, indigo and all. I would so buy those 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My newest addition to my love for Timex. This little girl has been right on the money since I set her on Monday.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi everyone hope your all having a good day wearing one of my Monaco's today.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cman1120 said:


> I like my Timex Expedition a lot (scout model I'm pretty sure) Indiglo is frickin cool as hell. Looks great.
> If Timex came out with a solar version of their field watches, indigo and all...


Your Expedition is the "Metal Field" model with white dial (T49870) - there's been quite a few different looking watches that Timex has given that name to. At one point they called this one the Metal Field Mid. You're right about it looking like a Scout though. Timex does make a Small Expedition Metal Field that looks like this one.

This model happens to be one of my favorites, because I too have a smaller wrist. Plus, the Metal Field Mid is thinner than any of the other Expeditions - it's even thinner than an Easy Reader.

If you read about how Indiglo works - you'll be even more impressed. Somehow that watch is generating 150v that makes paint light up.

I'm with you on Indiglo being combined with Solar - I think having both technologies on the same dial must be difficult since they'd be fighting for precious real estate.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> (BTW - Nautica, Timex, Guess, Faragamo, etc... are all designed in the same building, by the same people in Italy.)


Wait WHAT? I had no idea. ...is it weird that now I'm mildly interested in Nautica watches?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Wait WHAT? I had no idea. ...is it weird that now I'm mildly interested in Nautica watches?


I was going to say "Check out your local Time Factory". But it looks like the closest one to the PacNW is in Petaluma California.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cman1120 said:


> I like my Timex Expedition a lot (scout model I'm pretty sure) and even wore it today, decided to give it some love. I agree with the poster who said indiglo is legit, like x100- this stuff is frickin cool as hell. Yeah it is not a smooth second hand at all, and it ticks quite loud. But it hits nearly every second marker spot on, and has not lost a second in over a month. Plus looks great.
> 
> Now what would be absolutely amazing is if Timex came out with a solar version of their field watches, indigo and all. I would so buy those
> 
> ...


How much more for the model that has an hour and minute hand? :roll:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> How much more for the model that has an hour and minute hand? :roll:


LOL..

My car and I wore this Expedition today

20170519_153018 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170519_162738 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AIW Guru said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood my post or I failed to communicate clearly enough. I was speaking only about their digital offerings vs the features on the timex digital offerings. I did acknowledge solar and atomic as being good features, as well as the toughness. I stated that I find the styling to be garish. Otherwise, frankly, their digital movements simply have nothing on timex's visibility AND functionality, particularly as pertains to features (especially sports related) and ease of use.
> 
> ...





billdebmatt said:


> I like the mid range and high end G-shocks but it is true, even Casio fanboys have to admit Casio just floods the market with their cheap $5 - $10 junk watches that are all over Amazon and other department store, I walked into Sears and you would think it was Casio store, they take up the bulk of the diplays and tables all filled with their $10 junk . but they do make great watches once you get into the $60 and up terriotory but holy crap Casio just drowns the market with the cheapo stuff.





fishrose said:


> Those "junk watches," as you call them, are excellent timepieces for the price. They're accurate, lightweight, have great battery life, and many of them are surprisingly durable. I'm not sure what more you want out of a $10 watch.





yankeexpress said:


> You have *Not* the slightest idea what the heck you are talking about.
> 
> Under $20 Casio MRW-200 is quartz with day & date is a fantastic watch, worn by millionaires who need a reliable watch.
> 
> ...





fishrose said:


> The AE1200 has four time zone presets and five alarms for $15. The AE1300 has an interval timer (with up to 9 intervals), and referee stopwatch for $17. The MTP series features over a dozen quartz three-handers under $25, all with stainless steel cases. The MRW-S300 is a solar-powered 3-hander for under $20. The STL-S100 is a solar-powered digital with dual countdown timers and 120-lap memory for $20.
> 
> There's a lot of value in those "cheapo" watches.





Impulse said:


> I swear by my Casio A158. And my Timex Easy Reader.
> 
> Both are the cheapest watches I own, and both are extremely versatile to wear, and can look great with almost any outfit.


I thought I was on the wrong forum for a minute!!!!









and for a little sanity check. starting from older to newest.

This is an Ebay impulse bid that I thought was not going to win. I saw this a few days before Mother's day and without thinking much I bidded. Ended up winning the bid. My wife likes day/dates very much so the impulse bid. But going with my better judgement I did no show to her until a few days after mother's day since she does not like Timex much. Yesterday she actually pulled out of my watch box where I have all the other TXs. And with an open mind, she told me that she actually likes it!!! However the bracelet needs to go, so I am on a hunt for a nice leather band (dark purple) anyone?

20170519_210303 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

@ Cayabo Blue Scout has gone back to school today!

20170519_205858 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Look Indiglo matching Shoes! 
20170519_205949 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lastly... Timex Ebay special delivery. Rugged 30 cammo with orange accents and the green version of the Gallatin. $45 shipped for both!

20170519_211534-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

cman1120 said:


> Now what would be absolutely amazing is if Timex came out with a solar version of their field watches, indigo and all. I would so buy those
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Count me in! I'd love for Timex to come up with that combination of solar & indiglo.


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've missed posting the past couple of days due to being super busy at work and my wife's grandpa being in the hospital, but he's my new-to-me white dial 927 with a freshly swapped crown and custom fitted band. The 20mm end looks had to be filed down by hand, so they're a little imperfect, but I think it looks great. I hadn't yet set the date when I took this shot...










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Nice find there theretroshave! Congratulations!
Don't forget to hunt for the sunburst blue dial version along with the original bracelet for swapping...


























b-)​_


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

2001 Marlin from the Heritage Collection - 34mm with 16mm lugs


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like it - 


Wolfsatz said:


> Look Indiglo matching Shoes!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporting the new kid on the block.... I wonder why this one does not go by the 'Gallatin' name in the Ebay store.

*Timex Men's Expedition Rugged Resin Green Dial Brown Leather Strap Watch T49996 *this one is another not listed in the Timex store; so it may be a discounted model. Ebay store has only a bit more than 10 left. 

a bit better pictures than last nights. I am just in love with the dark green colour. Comfy band, soft and looks great.

20170520_122722-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170520_113945 (1) by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> 2001 Marlin from the Heritage Collection - 34mm with 16mm lugs
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11887042&d=1495305397"]
> 
> ...


Awesome looking watch can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex on Bertucci Nylon!

20170520_174824 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

watchguy74 said:


> Awesome looking watch can't wait to get mine.


Great Timex classic - where can you still get one?? Cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Great Timex classic - where can you still get one?? Cheers p


PM matlobi


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cayabo said:


> PM matlobi


Done- Thanks Mate!!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Retro Computer Font Timex


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am really digging these new Timex IQ
and 10th sec Chronos!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3 Gallatins are better than 1.

20170520_193157 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Monday blues









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## AIW Guru (May 4, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got a couple incoming. They were both smoking deals that I just could not pass up. (Both for less than $100, quite a bit less.)


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Brandon, What is the number of the blue one, that's sharp looking.


brandon\ said:


> I've got a couple incoming. They were both smoking deals that I just could not pass up. (Both for less than $100, quite a bit less.)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The blue one is the J Crew Andros. I am not sure if it has a model number beyond that.

I think the blue one is discontinued, but they have a black PVD model now.

https://www.jcrew.com/p/mens_category/accessories/watchesandwatchstraps/timex-for-jcrew-watch/F7658


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> The blue one is the J Crew Andros. I am not sure if it has a model number beyond that.
> 
> I think the blue one is discontinued, but they have a black PVD model now.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/mens_category/accessories/watchesandwatchstraps/timex-for-jcrew-watch/F7658


The Blue Andros is T2N678.
Stylistically, it is one of my favorite Timex.

I'll be interested in your considered opinion once you've thoroughly used it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> The Blue Andros is T2N678.
> Stylistically, it is one of my favorite Timex.
> 
> I'll be interested in your considered opinion once you've thoroughly used it.


Well, I'm going to wear it and do nothing else with it. No mods. Lol.

We'll see how it shakes out. I really like the color and style and simplicity of no Indiglo, I'm just a little unsure of the size.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> No mods. Lol.
> I really like the color and style.
> I'm just a little unsure of the size.


No mods? 
Wouldn't this one look pretty with a nice domed AR crystal???

The color is much better IRL - it always looks darker and less saturated in pics.
Though considered small at 38mm, that's why I love it. 
They took pains to keep the bezel small. The hands use most of the dial too; which, combined with being fully white, makes them very legible.
Lug-Lug is 47.5mm - 0.5mm greater than an Orient Ray. So it sets on the wrist normally.
I think it was made "long" to work with Natos.

My only complaint is the thickness. Due to the smaller diameter it should be thinner to maintain proper proportion.
Plus it would ride better on 2-plys of Nato strap.

Be careful to never set the day/date when the time is between 9 and 1 - you see lots of these with non-working day/date.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rmeron said:


> Brandon, What is the number of the blue one.


Though it appears J Crew has discontinued the Blue, Timex has a new "Navi" line in their "Archive" collection.
It looks like it is the same case - stainless steel and 38mm.
They have 4 versions.

Link to Timex Navis


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My newest addition TW4B05300 Gallitan. I still love orange but this yellow caught my eye. She wear very well, very light.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> No mods?
> Wouldn't this one look pretty with a nice domed AR crystal???
> 
> The color is much better IRL - it always looks darker and less saturated in pics.
> ...


Of course it would look great with a domed crystal! I got it off eBay and the picture looks like it has some scratches, but the description says it's in excellent working condition. So we'll see what shows up.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Of course it would look great with a domed crystal! I got it off eBay and the picture looks like it has some scratches, but the description says it's in excellent working condition. So we'll see what shows up.


I saw that one earlier today. I'm glad someone here got it. A steal for the Andros.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

rmeron said:


> My newest addition TW4B05300 Gallitan. I still love orange but this yellow caught my eye. She wear very well, very light.


Are the bezels on these fixed, or do they rotate?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

For the morning, I wore my 1960 Timex 400, featuring the (Timex) Durowe 542 movement. I took a pic of the movement a couple of weeks ago and decided to share it today with my post. This prompted me to take a brief dive into the rabbit hole.

The history of Durowe (*D*eutsche *U*hren*ro*h*we*rke) is an interesting one that sees the brand start in Germany in 1933 (to provide a German-made movement brand for German companies), get bought by Timex in 1959, move to Switzerland (ETA) in 1965, stop production at the end of the 1970s due to the Quartz crisis, and be bought by Jörg Schauer (Stowa and Schauer watch brands). I enjoyed this Worn & Wound Stowa/Durowe article, then I read this, more focused, Durowe Wikipedia entry. Here is the Ranfft Watches info page for the Durowe 542.

At any rate, I love the texture and the layout of the indices on this dial. I generally don't like watches with gold on/in them, or watches that lack lume (or Indiglo, in some cases), but I just dig this watch. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

The bezel is fixed, just looks cool.


matlobi said:


> Are the bezels on these fixed, or do they rotate?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> For the morning, I wore my 1960 Timex 400, featuring the (Timex) Durowe 542 movement. I took a pic of the movement a couple of weeks ago and decided to share it today with my post. This prompted me to take a brief dive into the rabbit hole.
> 
> The history of Durowe (*D*eutsche *U*hren*ro*h*we*rke) is an interesting one that sees the brand start in Germany in 1933 (to provide a German-made movement brand for German companies), get bought by Timex in 1959, move to Switzerland (ETA) in 1965, stop production at the end of the 1970s due to the Quartz crisis, and be bought by Jörg Schauer (Stowa and Schauer watch brands). I enjoyed this Worn & Wound Stowa/Durowe article, then I read this, more focused, Durowe Wikipedia entry. Here is the Ranfft Watches info page for the Durowe 542.
> 
> At any rate, I love the texture and the layout of the indices on this dial. I generally don't like watches with gold on/in them, or watches that lack lume (or Indiglo, in some cases), but I just dig this watch. I hope everyone has a great day.


Looks great thanks for sharing.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found this one in my garage, long forgotten and in need of a battery. Finally got around to installing a new pill and new strap.

I had to carve the strap to fit the lugs.

Any one have any idea what year this one came out? I remember buying it. Just not when.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If that number on the back is 59, November of 1989. If it is 89, May of 1992.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Manf Date Codes
   
JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec 1985
0102030405060708091011121985
198613
1415
1617181920212223241986198725
26272829
30313233343536198719883738394041424344454647481988198949505152535455565758596019891990616263646566676869707172199019917374757677787980818283841991199285868788899091929394959619921993A1A2A3A4A5A6A7A8A9A0AAAB19931994B1B2B3B4B5B6B7B8B9B0BBBC19941995C1C2C3C4C5C6C7C8C9C0CCCD19951996D1D2D3D4D5D6D7D8D9D0DDDE19961997E1E2E3E4E5E6E7E8E9E0EEEF19971998F1F2F3F4F5F6F7F8F9F0FFFG19981999G1G2G3G4G5G6G7G8G9G0GGGH19992000H1H2H3H4H5H6H7H8H9H0HHHJ20002001J1J2J3J4J5J6J7J8J9J0JJJK20012002K1K2K3K4K5K6K7K8K9K0KKKL20022003L1L2L3L4L5L6L7L8L9L0LLLM20032004M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8M9M0MMMN20042005N1N2N3N4N5N6N7N8N9N0NNNO20052006
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


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Military Field (MK2) on Todd Snyder Nato. 
I like this watch so much I got 2 of them, 
but I just saw one on eBay for $40 and seriously had to stop myself from getting a third...


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

cayabo said:


> The Military Field (MK2) on Todd Snyder Nato.
> I like this watch so much I got 2 of them,
> but I just saw one on eBay for $40 and seriously had to stop myself from getting a third...
> 
> View attachment 11933978


Very nice!!

I finally acquired a military chrono with the white dial. The commonly available cream dials just didn't do much for me.

This one I like. Slapped a black Breitling leather strap with a deployment on it. Lipstick on a pig so to speak.

RMD


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks.



Bob Duckworth said:


> Lipstick on a pig so to speak.


Yeah, if I had a pig like that Breitling strap I'd gussy it up with a Timex.

The Military Classic/Chrono case is great - it's amazing how much style and quality you get for the money.

I'll bore everyone with another pic of the Military Field dial in Military Classic case:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Those Timex Navis look real good! I'm really liking that 12-hour bezel! Thank goodness they stopped using utterly useless 24-hour bezels on a non-GMT watch.

Would anyone know though if the bezels actually work? Do they *rotate*?


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, if I had a pig like that Breitling strap I'd gussy it up with a Timex.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed! Timex has some very nice styling these days.

RMD


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got this one on today one of my many Timex's.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Would anyone know though if the bezels actually work? Do they *rotate*?


I don't know. I haven't seen any reviews.

But these Navi's appear to be the Andros (Timex for J Crew) case and it has a functional bi-directional smoothly rotating bezel.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My Andros arrived today. As I suspected from the pictures, it's not in excellent condition as described. The crystal is scratched and the bezel is practically frozen. But I don't care. It was the price of a nice burger and a beer.

The only thing is deciding on wether or not I want to hang onto it long enough to re-adjust to normal sized watches.

It looks good on my wrist, right?










But considering what I'm stepping down from&#8230;



















And if I do flip it, I will pass it along to somebody here the at the price I paid.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> The only thing is deciding on whether or not I want to hang onto it long enough to re-adjust to normal sized watches.
> It looks good on my wrist, right?


matlobi might have a bigger wrist than yours and he proudly sports 33mm watches.
One of my favorite everyday beaters is a women's Ironman because it is 37mm.
Wolfsatz thinks the Scout 43 is his size, but I think the 40 looks better.
theretroshave has a 45mm Military Classic, but I think his 38mm chrono is perfect.

Your Citizen is outrageous, on purpose, but the Andros looks fine.
In fact, it appears that the Andros actually has a bigger aperture for the dial and is quicker to read.

My opinion is that you should be able to see some wrist above and below the lugs and most people are wearing watches that are too big.


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

The aforementioned Military Chrono. Man I forgot how big these watches are! Anyway, the white dial face scratches my itch . . .FOR NOW.

I'm thinking a nice dark brown distressed leather or oil tanned leather strap might look good. Opinions?









RMD


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> matlobi might have a bigger wrist than yours and he proudly sports 33mm watches.


7.75" the last time I unscientifically measured, and the Heritage Marlin isn't even the smallest I wear.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Another Timex I'm looking forward to having, the Camper Mk. I reissue, or as I would like to call it, the MacGyver watch!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

How much would it cost to fix or is that something you do yourself.


brandon\ said:


> My Andros arrived today. As I suspected from the pictures, it's not in excellent condition as described. The crystal is scratched and the bezel is practically frozen. But I don't care. It was the price of a nice burger and a beer.
> 
> The only thing is deciding on wether or not I want to hang onto it long enough to re


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> My Andros arrived today. As I suspected from the pictures, it's not in excellent condition as described. The crystal is scratched and the bezel is practically frozen. But I don't care. It was the price of a nice burger and a beer.
> 
> The only thing is deciding on wether or not I want to hang onto it long enough to re-adjust to normal sized watches.
> 
> ...


Try running some WAXED dental floss under the bezel. Be liberal with it. It worked wonders for my Vostok SE. If you decide to sell it, I may be interested. If you try the floss, let us know if that works for you.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Bob Duckworth said:


> The aforementioned Military Chrono. Man I forgot how big these watches are! Anyway, the white dial face scratches my itch . . .FOR NOW.
> 
> I'm thinking a nice dark brown distressed leather or oil tanned leather strap might look good. Opinions?
> 
> ...


_Size looks good on your wrist though. I don't have the white dial but the cream version and thought it looked good enough on tan leather with contrasting white stitch.









C&R Phalanx will work too I imagine...









Leather NATO perhaps...









What about a rubber strap?









You'll find something and it will speak to you when you see it. Congratulations on the new piece.
~v~
_​


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

I think my vote goes for the leather NATO looks really sharp.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> Another Timex I'm looking forward to having, the Camper Mk. I reissue, or as I would like to call it, the MacGyver watch!
> 
> View attachment 11935242


Both the 35mm (true to the original) and 40mm version can be had brand new on eBay for less than $25.

There is a vintage hand wound one for sale in f29. Of course the seller is trying pass it off as a "military watch" and is asking way too much. :roll:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Need to size the bracelet and then I'll get some nice shots:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Need to size the bracelet and then I'll get some nice shots:
> 
> View attachment 11936770


Those go great together. That's the way I've currently got mine configured, and it feels like they were meant for each other. Looking forward to shots after you get it fitted! Enjoy!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

cayabo said:


> The Military Field (MK2) on Todd Snyder Nato.
> I like this watch so much I got 2 of them,
> but I just saw one on eBay for $40 and seriously had to stop myself from getting a third...
> 
> View attachment 11933978


Any chance of sharing the auction? I can't find it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Any chance of sharing the auction? I can't find it.


Looks like it sold shortly after listing - "scuffed minute hand" - whatever that means.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Looks like it sold shortly after listing - "scuffed minute hand" - whatever that means.


Well poo... I've wanted one of these for quite awhile now. I won't pay in excess of $70 for it tho.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Those go great together. That's the way I've currently got mine configured, and it feels like they were meant for each other. Looking forward to shots after you get it fitted! Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I bought a used one because they are so hard to find. Then, early this year, I saw one new on eBay for buy it now $65 and snatched it intending to sell the used one. But, I really hate changing straps/bracelets, so, I decided to put one on a bracelet and leave the other on canvas.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I bought a used one because they are so hard to find. Then, early this year, I saw one new on eBay for buy it now $65 and snatched it intending to sell the used one. But, I really hate changing straps/bracelets, so, I decided to put one on a bracelet and leave the other on canvas.


Oh I'd give credit to yankeeexpress on that $65 ebay deal. He announced his for $65 and I'd imagine a few of us went searching at the usual places and sure enough it was there. A handful of us bought that $65 deal. Truth.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> Oh I'd give credit to yankeeexpress on that $65 ebay deal. He announced his for $65 and I'd imagine a few of us went searching at the usual places and sure enough it was there. A handful of us bought that $65 deal. Truth.


Wish I could find some of the other versions at that price.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

matlobi said:


> Both the 35mm (true to the original) and 40mm version can be had brand new on eBay for less than $25.
> 
> There is a vintage hand wound one for sale in f29. Of course the seller is trying pass it off as a "military watch" and is asking way too much. :roll:


I had about a half a dozen of those hand wound ones back in the late 80s. They were real cheap so every time one got busted, I'd just get a new one. They weren't marketed as "Campers" back then but as "Vietnam War" GI watches. If I recall correctly the quartz 35mm ones came out after the hand wound version. Didn't like those. Too small and they didn't have that distinctive domed crystal.

I just hope this reissue uses either a more reliable mechanical movement, or finally gets an upgrade to a quartz one.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Wish I could find some of the other versions at that price.


The brown version is my first one of the chronos and I paid $127.46 AmazonPrime. The rest have all been easily under $80 shipped. The lightly used all black version bid and won for $27 IIRC. Cool affordable chronos. The black dial with the SS case and the all brown are my favorites.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> matlobi might have a bigger wrist than yours and he proudly sports 33mm watches.
> One of my favorite everyday beaters is a women's Ironman because it is 37mm.
> Wolfsatz thinks the Scout 43 is his size, but I think the 40 looks better.
> theretroshave has a 45mm Military Classic, but I think his 38mm chrono is perfect.
> ...





matlobi said:


> 7.75" the last time I unscientifically measured, and the Heritage Marlin isn't even the smallest I wear.
> 
> View attachment 11935010


As I mentioned and acknowledged, the Andros is the normal sized watch between the two. A couple weeks ago I traded for the Ecozilla kind of, sort of on whim. It was ridiculously bonkers the first time I put it on, but I haven't been able to take it off since.

And I'm no stranger to small watches. Here's a 33mm on my 7 and 3/4 inch wrist.










I've just skewed my sense of normal watch sizes with this Citizen thing.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Positive display Rugged 30 Camo Edition









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Showing my Weekender Chrono some love with my NATO that came today


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Snoopy Friday









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

And here is my second incoming Timex. This one does it for me.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish I could love Timex. I will go and purchase one and it works great. Then I will go and purchase a 2nd. On the 2nd watch the date wheel is always non working. Happens every time. I'm done with Timex. It is trash.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I wish I could love Timex. I will go and purchase one and it works great. Then I will go and purchase a 2nd. On the 2nd watch the date wheel is always non working. Happens every time. I'm done with Timex. It is trash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I won't buy a Ford because of a 1977 Pinto................Cheers p ;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> I wish I could love Timex. I will go and purchase one and it works great. Then I will go and purchase a 2nd. On the 2nd watch the date wheel is always non working. Happens every time. I'm done with Timex. It is trash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Every manufacturer has Lemon's. Buy from Amazon... return it until it works! Issue fixed. Even better... buy one that you know already does nto work for really cheap. Or buy pieces with no date wheel. :-x

Totally opposite to your experience. I am up on my twenty th.. something Timex... and every single one of them has been as expected. 2 vintage quartz included.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I call this my Timex SS (Super Scout).
Picked up some remnants from brandon/ who did the crystal swap on this case.

I've always felt that the Scout dial-to-case(haute) transition is poorly done.
With the distortion of the new crystal's radiused glass, that transition is now hidden.









Domed crystal
Black Seconds Hand
Black Date Ring
Weekender Strap









It ends up looking a lot like a Waterbury.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Learned first hand the difference between Affordable vs. Cheap. Trying to find the perfect soul mate for the Smurf Scout I went for 'Vetoo 20mm Nato"

4 Natos for $11.99 package comes with 2 spring bar tools and a bunch of spring bars. The quality of the Nylon is actually not bad, but the hardware is flimsy. 
Anyway, can't complain much for 3 bucks a piece, the colours are nice and solid. A bit on the small side, I get only 3 holes left.

20170526_202651 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

This one looked blue on the page... 
20170526_202520 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170526_202415 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170526_202220 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bought this for a bit over $20 with date not working. Is it fixable ?
> 
> Timex Expedition Men's Black Leather Indiglo Watch T49927 Date doesn't work | eBay


Have you tried anything to get the date working?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1984 Illusion today.............cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Have you tried anything to get the date working?


No... I mis-typed. I 'saw' those in ebay for $20. Did not buy it. Taking a break from buying more watches... specially Timex.. my wife has almost a heart attack with the last set. :rodekaart I told her at least they are not Tags that I want. :-!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bob Duckworth said:


> The aforementioned Military Chrono. Man I forgot how big these watches are! Anyway, the white dial face scratches my itch . . .FOR NOW.
> 
> I'm thinking a nice dark brown distressed leather or oil tanned leather strap might look good. Opinions?
> 
> ...


Yes to dark brown. I bought a few of the same about a year ago from Clockwork Synergy and they are really good. Right now my crhono is on a borrowed strap from Fossil with quick release pins.

20170215_161119 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170327_173944 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170521_145447 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> matlobi might have a bigger wrist than yours and he proudly sports 33mm watches.
> One of my favorite everyday beaters is a women's Ironman because it is 37mm.
> Wolfsatz thinks the Scout 43 is his size, but I think the 40 looks better.
> theretroshave has a 45mm Military Classic, but I think his 38mm chrono is perfect.
> ...


Coming from wearing 47+ Invictas it is hard to adjust to smaller watches. I think my own personal sweet spot is 43-47mm depending on the type of watch and how big the dial is. One think I do not like about some of my Invictas is the the bigger case does not mean bigger dial. Some timex does a great job providing a bigger dial in a regular size case.

40mm is about as small I want to go, anything small does not make me feel comfortable. And as accesories as they are, it is all about how they make you feel when you wear your pieces.

My night time watch for the last few days 35mm with crown $10 ebay find on a borrowed leather strap from the easy reader. This one has great Indiglo and just found out last night that it also has a decent lum. Will try to clean the dial as that big scratch bothers me a lot.

20170527_124452 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170527_124532 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170527_124625 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00298.jpg


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 11953674


Nicely done.:-!


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank man!And one more Timex from me

View attachment DSC00041.jpg


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@Bob Duckworth

borrowing strap from my Eco Drive to the Military Chrono. Yeah Baby Yeah! a bit darker would be better.

20170527_181349 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170527_182620 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170527_182645 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170527_182741 (1) by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170527_182845 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Expedition World Time on a humid Sunday afternoon. Enjoying the breeze, so I'm not complaining. Have a great day, all.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This recent NOS pick up unfortunately is not going to get some love from me. I mean it is interesting enough of a watch but it's just too blingy for me.
100M WR chrono, Indiglo, night mode, SS solid bracelet and case and it even has a nice alarm. The integrated mirror finish bracelet killed it for me. I was hoping it wasn't going to be too shiny but it is, at least for me.
Somebody else should enjoy it. Request for return made and awaiting response from seller. Took some pictures last night, not many pictures of this watch floating around that I found but I didn't try too hard. 
Back to the box it goes.

*Timex T26341*



























Oh well, it happens.
~v~_​


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought you guy's might like this


MattFeeder said:


> I know these are getting hard to find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Now, if someone could point me in the direction of a T498759J.. That's not over $60!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Now, if someone could point me in the direction of a T498759J.. That's not over $60!


T2N997 $55 - close, but not a T498759J


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> T2N997 $55 - close, but not a T498759J
> 
> View attachment 11965258


I've got this one and it's one of my favorites for sure!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a vintage incoming. I had it saved on eBay and pulled the trigger after a few libations. I way over payed. But whatever. I think it's cool.

The strap is getting ditched right away. So if anybody wants it, let me know. They listed it as 20mm, but we'll see what shows up.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I have a vintage incoming. I had it saved on eBay and pulled the trigger after a few libations. I way over payed. But whatever. I think it's cool.
> 
> The strap is getting ditched right away. So if anybody wants it, let me know. They listed it as 20mm, but we'll see what shows up.


I think that strap may go well with Cayabo's Blue Beauty... still trying to find a perfect match.. If you have no use for it... I'll try it on the scout!

BTW.. that is a very interesting piece.. NSF inspired!

20170602_204848 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@ Cayabo and other experts.

I got very curious when you posted the other Nautica watch that I went on a hunt to find this watch that was down on the storage. Finally found it. Dare to open it because it needed battery change.

However, wasn't sure if I just need to pry out the battery cell??? when I tried it I saw the whole movement coming out and did not want to damage the stems. so I stopped.

The good news is that once I turn the watch around for a PIC, it started moving again. Perhaps the battery was not seated right.

Nautica Spettacolare / Timex Group Case Back / Miyota Chronograph Movement.

This is one of the first watches my wife gave me quite a few years ago. Last time I searched for it, it was not being sold anymore. Available in amazon now. This is a very interesting watch, it has a screw down crown. chronograph works flawlessly and very elegant. Why in the world can we get lume like this on other Timex pieces?????? o|o|o|

https://www.amazon.com/Nautica-N150...ttacolare#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

20170602_215819 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170602_220842 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I have an eBay search saved for Nautica watches. Some are pretty interesting. I have not bit yet, but have come close.

There's the Ocean 50. It's a titanium monster (or monstrosity).



















And some of their nautical flag watches are interesting to me.



















Some are rebranded Timexes.
































































Some just flat out look good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The black GMT (temp) Nautica is very very good looking. Given that my Spettacolore has been very reliable, I would not hesitate in buying another good looking Nautica. 5 year warranty on most of them. They have very good designs. I think they are more than worth it around the $100-125 range.

mixing apples and oranges. but if you like that Blue one... I was contemplating this Fossil Breaker .. never seen it before.. good price in ebay. 45mm beauty.

*Fossil Breaker Stainless Steel Mens Watch FS5048

*


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ The Fossil Breaker has caught my eye. But Fossils are off limits for me. I have nothing logical or concrete against them, they are just what I wore in my pre-WUS days. 

The Swiss automatics have been tempting.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I recently visited a Time Factory and fondled some Nauticas (slow day at the outlet mall so I was the only one in the store).

They are distinctly higher quality than the Timex.
And for the quality, the prices were quite good - most between $60-150 when discounted.

I couldn't stomach the Guess watches though and never even picked one up.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> @ Cayabo
> 
> Wasn't sure if I just need to pry out the battery cell??? when I tried it I saw the whole movement coming out and did not want to damage the stems. so I stopped.


I know nothing about watches other than some of the modern Timex... and that knowledge is limited.

But if you're asking about the battery, you need to remove the screw that is holding the tab of metal on the battery, pull the other tab back, and then slip the battery out.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> But if you're asking about the battery, you need to remove the screw that is holding the tab of metal on the battery, pull the other tab back, and then slip the battery out.


Yes, that is exactly what I was asking. Totally missed that screw. Bad eyes even. Got lucky though, the what started running again and keeping great time.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello from beautiful Cyprus









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Love my G shock but love my Timex Shock better more comfortable and easier to use.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Timex has some of the most legible digitalis available.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

New arrival.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Timex Military, modified.


Normally, the Timex Scout's arrow seconds hand doesn't do anything for me.
But your mod, with its Bull's Eye dial, might look good with this green one:








TW4B04700


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Brandon, That's a goo looking Timex, what's the model #.


brandon\ said:


> New arrival.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Normally, the Timex Scout's arrow seconds hand doesn't do anything for me.
> But your mod, with its Bull's Eye dial, might look good with this green one:
> 
> View attachment 12038882
> ...


I agree, that probably would look pretty sharp, but I don't think I want to mod these any further. The case swap was easy, and can be easily reversed. I appreciate your post about removing and replacing the seconds hand on the 905 movement as I'm planning to replace a movement that has a bad date wheel soon hopefully.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Since the Modern Timex Modder club sees so little action, I was hoping to tempt you.
A stab at fixing a bad date-wheel is the same as a mod though.
Take lots of pics and post - verbosity is encouraged.

Malfunctioning date-wheels seem to be quite common in Timex.
I've looked at the parts of working movements and can't come to a solid conclusion as to why they would malfunction.
I'm very interested as to what you find.

Have you separated a dial from a 905 before?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Since the Modern Timex Modder club sees so little action, I was hoping to tempt you.
> A stab at fixing a bad date-wheel is the same as a mod though.
> Take lots of pics and post - verbosity is encouraged.
> 
> ...


I was going to just do a full movement swap. I've noticed that in a couple of cases, the plastic, not silicone, inserts between the crown and case that are used from the factory to keep the watch from running will leave behind a broken fragment. When this happens, the watch will keep time, but the date won't turn over, and Indiglo will appear to not work. If anyone has a brand new Timex that exhibits these symptoms, you should check for any small pieces left behind between the crown and case. When this goes unchecked, it's like setting the time while your watch is in the 10-2/date-change position that Timex cautions against. It will wear on the date wheel or the gear that switches the date every day until the fragment is removed. That is what happened to the watch in question. I'll try to get and post some pics when/if I find the time to do the swap.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

If you need just the gear that drops in or a white date wheel pm me.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Waiting till the days end... I have no idea what model this is but I rather like it aside from the second hand not hitting the markers. Any solutions?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm showing my orange diver some love on hump-day. Have a great day, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

rmeron said:


> Brandon, That's a goo looking Timex, what's the model #.
> 
> 
> brandon\ said:
> ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Another incoming. I am not sure what attracted me to a gold watch...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I am not sure what attracted me to a gold watch...


What? A gold-plated fluted-bezel Expedition? It's rather baffling.

Honestly, I don't like it - but I do like that it exists and you're going to wear it - it's these kind of unexpected posts that keep WUS interesting.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> What? A gold-plated fluted-bezel Expedition? It's rather baffling.
> 
> Honestly, I don't like it - but I do like that it exists and you're going to wear it - it's these kind of unexpected posts that keep WUS interesting.


It was $15. I'm guessing it's a franken/mod.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Last year I worked my way to a black cased analog Timex that I was quite happy with - the Rugged Field with Military Classic strap and the bezel arrows painted black.
Now, after some work, I've unwittingly created a digital that's the same...
I only realized this once they were sitting next to each other.

They both have the black-out treatment with yellow accents and resin straps:


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

The Expedition was my faithful companion today 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew Vintage Field Army White
36mm
stainless steel case
quieter than most Timex (since it is not the M905 movement)


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

I really love my Timex Collection









"The Beater" - lightweight and robust - on the wrist when it gets dirty 









"Perpetual Calendar" - bargain on eBay and i really like that watch - especially since i put it on that grey NATO-Strap









"The unknown" - Bought it for 10€ combined with a braclet on ebay - put on a vintage suede strap - love it









"Poor Man Speedy" - that´s where it began - love that watch - especially since i put it on that tanned racing strap

Greetings from Germany

Thomas


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers p


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

It seems we've started a perpetual calendar show-off. Here are mine, 40mm true classics










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

Dinner!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Monday went to the Bulova Snorkel

20170605_154116 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tuesday was my only squared Bulova Chrono
20170606_160941 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Followed on Wednesday by the Gemini with its 7750 Valjoux movement
20170607_160845 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Throwback Thursday was this 10+ year old Bulova
20170608_170725 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Friday went to the BVA with open heart
20170609_152425 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

But Saturday belongs to the Gallatin

20170610_175530 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Some different sized chronographs.

I prefer the layout and spacing on the smaller dial.
At 42mm the center is very busy and the periphery has useless wasted space.

36.5mm









40.2mm









42.8mm


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Torbjorn said:


> It seems we've started a perpetual calendar show-off. Here are mine, 40mm true classics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use those watch faces on my Samsung Gear S3 classic love it.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

*My timex family photo*

left to right in chronological order: '85, '89, '95, '97, '01


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

@schramme74, that suede strap is lovely, can I ask where it's from?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schramme74 said:


> "The unknown" - put on a vintage suede strap - love it


That looks a lot like the 150 anniversary edition given only to Timex employees - but with numbers.


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

robbery said:


> @schramme74, that suede strap is lovely, can I ask where it's from?


It is from a Company based in Sweden called Cheapestnatostraps nice Quality for 15$.

Sorry due to restrictions i can not post a direct link but google will help you out.

Greetings
Thomas


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

cayabo said:


> That looks a lot like the 150 anniversary edition given only to Timex employees - but with numbers.


Close. really close. The only thing i could find out about the watch is, that it was purchased on a german shopping tv called "QVC" further informations where not given.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

schramme74 said:


> It is from a Company based in Sweden called Cheapestnatostraps nice Quality for 15$.
> 
> Sorry due to restrictions i can not post a direct link but google will help you out.
> 
> ...


Oh, I've bought from her before, didn't know she did suede. Thanks!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schramme74 said:


> Close. really close. The only thing i could find out about the watch is, that it was purchased on a german shopping tv called "QVC" further informations where not given.


I like the design a lot - the no-bezel look with chapter ring. 
I prefer the anniversary edition with out numbers, but they are very rare.
(they did make the anniversary dial but without the "150 years" and its more common.)
Your design comes up on eBay every few months,
but usually the crystal is beat up.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another car wash cleaned!

Awesome looking Gallatin at your service!

20170611_180239 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schramme74 said:


> View attachment 12087466
> 
> 
> "The unknown" - Bought it for 10€ combined with a braclet on ebay - put on a vintage suede strap - love it


"She's a beaut, Clark!"


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> That looks a lot like the 150 anniversary edition given only to Timex employees - but with numbers.
> 
> View attachment 12098994


I want that watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening Switch

20170611_202013 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T45211 Expedition Combo

Notice the little "A" in the top-left corner of the LCD?
That's for spelunking (gratuitous shot at the Rolex Explorer II).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex UG0108 T2P224 1978 Vintage Diver











cayabo said:


> More pics


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Timex UG0108 T2P224 1978 Vintage Diver
> 
> View attachment 12139994


I love this watch..but in my country very expensive..


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My latest Timex. Arrived today. Smokin' deal on eBay.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Today, I'm wearing my newest Timex, generally known only by their battery number, SR927W. This reverse panda chronograph, is powered by a Miyota 0S10 movement, which has a twelve hour totalizer. This one came to me as a NOS display model, direct from Japan. Most of these state "50M WR" on the dial, but this one reads, "Limited". Have a great Friday, all!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The 1978 Vintage Diver Reissue again, now with a Damasko strap:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> My latest Timex. Arrived today. Smokin' deal on eBay.


Dare I ask how much?

Also, does the bezel rotate?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Dare I ask how much?
> 
> Also, does the bezel rotate?


I believe brandon\ and I use the same search algorithms on eBay - I think that one was in my watch list - terrible pics - new with tags?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1976 love


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> 1976 love


A bit small for your usual?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

cayabo said:


> A bit small for your usual?


You re right my friend but I love more and more vintages so I can live with a smaller case 

Tapawatch


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> 1976 love


Awesome love vintage Timex.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is one of my vintage Timex's just had it serviced and repaired using this NATO until I get a rally strap.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh man I should visit this thread more often, so many cool Timexes here 
Here's a little contribution from me, the first one from yesterday and the second from today. The strap on the T49935 is not the OEM one but a Colareb Venezia:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

me 2 Me 2

20170618_141721 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

I like Timex quite a bit. I do wish that they didn't use so much base metal in their cases, but that's par for the course on a cheap watch.
I love the Indiglo. I never used it all that often, but when I needed it pressing the crown and seeing the whole dial light up was magical to a budding WIS.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Such a cool watch, Wolfsatz. Love looking at it


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

My newest old Timex, strap my own addition.


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

My first TIMEX. I was looking for this one for quite a while and then I finally got a new one for a very reasonable £75 on the bay.
I intend to use it as my summer watch, swimming, gardening and painting the walls among other things, so I hope it holds up.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Playful Scout - Happy Father's Day !!!

Don't forget your inner kid!

20170618_141816 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170618_141844 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

stepoly said:


> My first TIMEX. I was looking for this one for quite a while and then I finally got a new one for a very reasonable £75 on the bay.
> I intend to use it as my summer watch, swimming, gardening and painting the walls among other things, so I hope it holds up.
> 
> View attachment 12169274


What model is this? Does the bezel rotate?

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

The model is T2M807 and yes the bezel rotates (60 clicks).


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

thatotherguy1 said:


> I like Timex quite a bit. I do wish that they didn't use so much base metal in their cases, but that's par for the course on a cheap watch.
> I love the Indiglo. I never used it all that often, but when I needed it pressing the crown and seeing the whole dial light up was magical to a budding WIS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The newer ones don't. They are either resin, brass, or stainless (Waterbury & a couple others). The older Timex did use base metal tho.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

Prdrers said:


> The newer ones don't. They are either resin, brass, or stainless (Waterbury & a couple others). The older Timex did use base metal tho.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


That's good news. The last time I looked at timexes I didn't see any steel cases (admittedly at Wal-Mart but that's beside the point)

I might not have been looking hard enough though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

thatotherguy1 said:


> That's good news. The last time I looked at timexes I didn't see any steel cases (admittedly at Wal-Mart but that's beside the point)
> 
> I might not have been looking hard enough though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah unfortunately I've never seen any of the steel cased ones at Wal-Mart, either. The only SS ones I know of are the Waterbury and a couple of their divers. The ones at Wal-Mart are either brass or resin. Which honestly I don't mind the brass case. We do have a super Target here that carries a few of the Waterbury line, so you may check there if you have one.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Yeah unfortunately I've never seen any of the steel cased ones at Wal-Mart, either. The only SS ones I know of are the Waterbury and a couple of their divers. The ones at Wal-Mart are either brass or resin. Which honestly I don't mind the brass case. We do have a super Target here that carries a few of the Waterbury line, so you may check there if you have one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Do t be afraid to try out the resin!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


You are a good dad and responsible provider. And Timex may actually keep more accurate time. Best wishes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> You are a good dad and responsible provider. And Timex may actually keep more accurate time. Best wishes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree totally. You're doing what a good man does, and that's put your family first. Timex has many very cool watches to satisfy your urge! Good on you, Mate.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Yeah unfortunately I've never seen any of the steel cased ones at Wal-Mart, either. The only SS ones I know of are the Waterbury and a couple of their divers. The ones at Wal-Mart are either brass or resin. Which honestly I don't mind the brass case. We do have a super Target here that carries a few of the Waterbury line, so you may check there if you have one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Timex has some new ø38mm Diver style watches in their "Archive Collection" called "Navi". They are Stainless Steel. Link.
They don't have Indiglo so I'd guess they don't have the M905 movement - which is good since the M905 is the loud one.
This looks to be the same case as the discontinued J Crew Andros.

Besides Waterburys, there is one more stainless steel cased Expedition called the Sierra - it's big.

If you really want a nice stainless steel Timex look at offerings from 5-10 years ago, or their Nautica brand.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Weekender Sport (T2N636) on a rare _notched _expansion strap - I'm wear it with a long-sleeved rugby shirt and faded 501's to relive the 80's.
I like the 24 hr characters aligning with and being the same as the date wheel:


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Those Navis are pretty sweet, thanks for the info. Aren't some of their IQ line watches SS also? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

True, most (all?) of the IQ's are stainless - they're bigger than I wear & I tend to forget them...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Resin and Indiglo tonight... checking in~
20170619_170124 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sierra All SS Checking in too
20170618_140154 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IQ 3 GMT with SS too
20170617_162248 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I do like this time of day on the 3GMT:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone happen to know the model number of this one?

NEW TIMEX BOLD BLACK FACE MILITARY STLYE 24 HOUR WATCH

Love the big font and dial on this one .


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Decided to keep the Scout. Bout to watch Cars 3 with the fam.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Anyone happen to know the model number of this one?
> 
> NEW TIMEX BOLD BLACK FACE MILITARY STLYE 24 HOUR WATCH
> 
> Love the big font and dial on this one .











It's called the Metal Field Large - or Expedition Metal Field.
Don't let the pictures fool you, it has a brown (not black) dial and orange accents.
Also, the numbers are lumed and fade from white on the edges to green in the middle.
Dan-LAX did a review.
I had one and the finish on it is about as rough as a Timex gets.

T44921


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 12179522
> 
> 
> It's called the Metal Field Large - or Expedition Metal Field.
> ...


it looks pretty sexy on the green Nato! I guess that was what was throwing me off . 25 at amazon... tempting


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

If you really like black, there is the Big Easy Reader that is a similar style:

Ｔ28071


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> If you really like black, there is the Big Easy Reader that is a similar style:
> 
> Ｔ28071
> 
> View attachment 12179602


I've seen that... for some reason that font is T down for me!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 12179522
> 
> 
> It's called the Metal Field Large - or Expedition Metal Field.
> ...


I had one of those and sold it off. The lugs curved downward and would poke into the top of my wrist.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Interestingly, I was at Walmart tonight looking at the Scouts again. I had read up on the small, affordable, RAM rugged field watch and wanted to add another field watch to my collection. I decided to skip the RAM and go for Timex again simply because of the price and INDIGLO is just great. I had the T49962 and the T44921 in the past and sold them off. The finish on the cases was not to my liking even though their overall appearance was very good. After some time of looking at them I turned my attention to the smaller models. The T40051 with the green face and the, at least to me, unique T47012.

Here are pictures while in Walmart. I was at the watch counter for about 10 minutes by myself looking at each model, trying them on taking pictures. I guess they thought I was a thief because a "Yellow Vested" Ass't Mgr finally came over and asked if I needed some help. 

The T40051 in green. Slap a tan Nato on that and I think it'll be a Looker. 








This T47012 just looks cool to me and needs no modification.......... yet. 














Anyway, I walked away from the prices at Walmart, and checked the Bay when I got home. I then thought I could do even better. I checked Amazon Warehouse deals and found these two and bought them both for just over what one would cost at the store. They'll be here Wednesday. The hands on the T47012 really pop in person against the dial even better than the white hands against the green dial of the T40051.

Now off to buy a 18mm tan Nato.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I love mine!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 12180914


Nice. That's one of the straps I have in mind for mine when it arrives.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^Very nice!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Waterbury Redwing...38mm and 40mm.
2 pics borrowed..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

great straps..!!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Ooooooh, love the Waterbury !


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

On vacation! Timex Scout, on Scout & Pine raw leather NATO. It's darkening up bit by bit and I love it!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> On vacation! Timex Scout, on Scout & Pine raw leather NATO. It's darkening up bit by bit and I love it!


Your strap looks great, and it's developing nicely. Thanks for sharing, and enjoy!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another Scout - the Black Hand (you can go Serbian or Italian...):


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Interestingly, I was at Walmart tonight looking at the Scouts again. I had read up on the small, affordable, RAM rugged field watch and wanted to add another field watch to my collection. I decided to skip the RAM and go for Timex again simply because of the price and INDIGLO is just great. I had the T49962 and the T44921 in the past and sold them off. The finish on the cases was not to my liking even though their overall appearance was very good. After some time of looking at them I turned my attention to the smaller models. The T40051 with the green face and the, at least to me, unique T47012.
> 
> Here are pictures while in Walmart. I was at the watch counter for about 10 minutes by myself looking at each model, trying them on taking pictures. I guess they thought I was a thief because a "Yellow Vested" Ass't Mgr finally came over and asked if I needed some help.
> 
> ...


Update:

The Amazon Warehouse deals were a big disappointment. The T40051 had no working Indiglo and both watches were banged up pretty good. I was surprised considering these were both marked as "Used-Very Good". The T47012 worked but since I was sending the T40012 back I figured I send them both back together. Maybe I'll get the T47012 new from eBay but to be frank I was disappointed that the Indiglo quit. I am suspicious on how new, or old, these watches were. Both had leather bands that appeared to have been used for sometime.

Oh well, 
I tried to get two watches on the cheap, and two cheap watches is what I got. You live and you learn.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wearing a Scout today, took a pic, now what?
- Expedition Appreciation? 
- Totally obsessed with Timex? 
- No love for Timex? 
- Timex Tuesday (or Thursday?)


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Wearing a Scout today, took a pic, now what?
> - Expedition Appreciation?
> - Totally obsessed with Timex?
> - No love for Timex?
> ...


Did you get a new camera? Pics are looking good! Sharp watch!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I had one of those and sold it off. The lugs curved downward and would poke into the top of my wrist.


Sounds just right for us tiny wristed folks.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Did you get a new camera? Pics are looking good! Sharp watch!


Thanks.

Good eye. 
I usually use the old work-place camera (Canon G5) under florescent, but I had to take in the DSLR (Nikon D7000) with macro.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Sounds just right for us tiny wristed folks.


I had one and agree with both of you.
The lugs do curve down more than most watches that size and it does make it fit smaller wrists better.
If you're interested, I'd stop by a WalMart/Target/Kohl's and look at in person first.
The dial color and case design is unusual.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't miss this deal!


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)

Got this vintage military wind-up Timex.









After winding it clockwise a few times, seems to be working fine, but does anyone know if it's meant to wind until you can't wind anymore - I wasn't sure and I didn't want to break it !


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

sabba said:


> Got this vintage military wind-up Timex.
> 
> View attachment 12210394
> 
> ...


Manual wind mechanical watches should/will stop once the watch is fully wound.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Agreed. Do it gently the first time (lol), and stop the moment you feel resistance.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)

Lume is still pretty good on the vintage military Timex!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

sabba said:


> Got this vintage military wind-up Timex.
> 
> View attachment 12210394
> 
> ...


I hate to be pedantic, but that's not military, it's a Camper. It simply has a 24 hour dial.

You'll be able to wind it until you feel resistance, unless you're incredibly strong you won't be able to break the mainspring.


----------



## sabba (Apr 24, 2012)

matlobi said:


> I hate to be pedantic, but that's not military, it's a Camper. It simply has a 24 hour dial.
> 
> You'll be able to wind it until you feel resistance, unless you're incredibly strong you won't be able to break the mainspring.


My mistake - it's a wind-up Camper from the early 90's. Often labeled as 'miitary' or 'military-style' on eBay. Didn't think they were rare, but some of these are surprisingly expensive on eBay!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sabba said:


> My mistake - it's a wind-up Camper from the early 90's. Often labeled as 'miitary' or 'military-style' on eBay. Didn't think they were rare, but some of these are surprisingly expensive on eBay!


Not like that sweet deal on the Nautica from earlier.

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

Zsolto said:


> Oh man I should visit this thread more often, so many cool Timexes here
> Here's a little contribution from me, the first one from yesterday and the second from today. The strap on the T49935 is not the OEM one but a Colareb Venezia:
> 
> View attachment 12168090
> ...


Double Denim! Yeah baby. The Alberta Tuxedo! I grew up in Calgary. You are my kind of people.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## schramme74 (Jun 10, 2017)

There is love for Timex - especially for the Timex Archive found under Timex Archive: An Antique Watch Collection

The newest addition to my collection









Timex Archive Navi Harbor (ABT110)

The genuine strap wasn´t that nice so i put it on a vintage leather

Greetings

Tom


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

schramme74 said:


> There is love for Timex - especially for the Timex Archive found under Timex Archive: An Antique Watch Collection
> 
> The newest addition to my collection
> 
> ...


That looks sweet! But as there is no Indiglo, realistically, how is the lume? And does it last?

I just checked the Timex Website and their site lists absolutely no specifications. For the rest of us, what are the dimensions? Width, L2L, strap width, and thickness if you have calipers and can measure those dimensions. 
Thanks.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> That looks sweet! But as there is no Indiglo, realistically, how is the lume? And does it last?
> 
> I just checked the Timex Website and their site lists absolutely no specifications. For the rest of us, what are the dimensions? Width, L2L, strap width, and thickness if you have calipers and can measure those dimensions.
> Thanks.


Here's a review of it on YouTube by Urban Gentry:






On a different website it's listed at 38mm with 18mm lugs. Looks sweet, but not diggin' that size... On the Dutch website 'Vielgut,' it says that it DOES have Indiglo.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonakshed (Feb 10, 2017)

Latest acquisition. Expedition military chronograph (T498939)









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

It doesn't have indiglo on the Timex Archive Navi Harbor but has really good lume if you watch the Urban Gentry video you will see I just ordered mine and also ordered the Timex Camper MK1 in blue that was re-released.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

sabba said:


> My mistake - it's a wind-up Camper from the early 90's. Often labeled as 'miitary' or 'military-style' on eBay. Didn't think they were rare, but some of these are surprisingly expensive on eBay!


I'd wager it's from early to mid 80's. I used to have one, wish I never sold it.

The reason they are so expensive on eBay and the like is because sellers tag them and/or promote them as military which artificially inflates the value.

The only actual military issued Timex was for a very, very brief period in 1982 and those are instantly recognizable and virtually unobtanium.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got this watch free as it didn't work sent it off for repair now it works great.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

nice. great look classic


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

I keep forgetting about that section of the website, they do have so gorgeous watches in the Archive


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

New..Timex Archive..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

love the Vintage Style..


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

Been eyeing a Timex military watch as a beater.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> nice. great look classic


Yes thank you I really like it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

F.Alexander said:


> Been eyeing a Timex military watch as a beater.


Timex "military" beater?

I've done my best to kill this for the past 20 years (BC date code = 1994).
Puts a G-shock to shame. (Had one - it lasted 3 years).
I wear it on purpose anytime there's hope of wristwatch damage.

Main reasons it's so great as a beater:
- very slim
- flat
- very light
- easily polished plastic crystal
- independent Indiglo button
- the batteries last 7-10 years.
- it hugs my wrist right behind the condyle.


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> F.Alexander said:
> 
> 
> > Been eyeing a Timex military watch as a beater.
> ...


A field watch. Then again, I might be confusing it with a Citizen. Anyhow, that's precisely what I would want them for. Although, I wouldn't necessarily "hope" for damage.


----------



## GNUJoshua (Jun 22, 2017)

I really wish they would make a non-Chrono Expedition or Weekender in 44mm. All their current styles look like I've taped a nickel to the back of my wrist. 

I love my little expedition, it's my "camping and carpentry" watch. I've worn through two cheap nato straps on it yet the battery is still going strong. But it's small size and my club arm, it looks like a women's watch. In fact, I've given it to my (very big for his age) 12 year old son and it's perfect for him.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Waterbury Flier?
45mm
Resin case with acrylic crystal
(this mod is a super-simple straight dial swap)









The results and the donors:


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> A Waterbury Flier?
> 45mm
> Resin case with acrylic crystal
> (this mod is a super-simple straight dial swap)
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bought a new T40051 from Walmart for just over $27. I actually like this small size. A T47012 will definitely be in my future.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Bought a new T40051 from Walmart for just over $27. I actually like this small size.


One of my favorite Timex cases for exactly the same reason - and it is much thinner than most other Expeditions.

The strap will quickly loose its nap and start to turn a darker walnut brown as it burnishes.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

marathonna said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


I swear that .Cayabo is an undercover Timex designer disguised as one of us WUS to get us 'Hooked'.... 
he has me!

One of Cayabo's masterpieces with a brand new Italian Suade from Geckota. yes those on the main page. 
20170623_184528 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170623_184445 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170623_184855 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

right before the arrival of the new babies.... I was putting the new Geckotas on the blue smurf. same strap 
20170623_182648 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170623_182606 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170623_182505 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170623_182447 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170623_175950 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ktronis (Apr 20, 2017)

Cross post from the F71 WRUW 23-Jun-17 thread:

I swapped out the stock rubber strap on my "everyman" Timex sport T2N694 for this nylon Zulu strap. I like how the red stripe goes with the red carat at 12:00 on the bezel.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


>


I'm quite pleased that you're happy with your watch now that you've seen it IRL.

Looks great on blue suede.
I would never have thought of this combo.
I especially like the dial-matching stitch.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Easy Set to start out the day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got a new NATO for my mechanical Camper.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

sabba said:


> My mistake - it's a wind-up Camper from the early 90's. Often labeled as 'miitary' or 'military-style' on eBay. Didn't think they were rare, but some of these are surprisingly expensive on eBay!


They used to have these Timex watches in every PX I ever shopped in during the early thru mid eighties when I was in the Army. I remember they were cheap but lasted. The water resistance was suspect but otherwise worked fine.

I wasn't super into watches then so I can't remember how their time keeping was. I wasn't too concerned with time in my early twenties. What I wouldn't give to go back and pick up the Rolex watches I used to see for sale when I was stationed in West Germany.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Olyeller68 said:


> Easy Set to start out the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's easy to set when they're able to print the instructions booklet around the bezel


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Big Easy like Sunday morning... mod (Scout case & T-Retro dial)


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

that really nice and what's great about that watch is you can throw a nice black leather strap on it and have a wonderful dress up watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> that really nice and what's great about that watch is you can throw a nice black leather strap on it and have a wonderful dress up watch.


For that exact reason, I'm contemplating a black seconds hand - either a new generic one or try re-paint the existing one since I really like the "T".


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> For that exact reason, I'm contemplating a black seconds hand - either a new generic one or try re-paint the existing one since I really like the "T".


Love the T Seconds hand and the red, the red seconds hand just seems so iconic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My new Timex Navi Harbor from the Archives.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a 2009 Expedition.
40mm
Stainless steel
Easy Set Alarm
Chrono
Indiglo
100m & waterproof leather strap

With the stitched pilot's strap and PVD case, this was pretty leading edge design for 2009.

Happened to pick this up as NOS with original box & tags, never worn & dead battery.
Never worked on a case back that was so difficult to get off or back on.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

watchguy74 said:


> My new Timex Navi Harbor from the Archives.


How long does the lume last?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > My new Timex Navi Harbor from the Archives.
> ...


Not sure the lasting in hours but everytime I look at it it is nice and bright better than all my other watches accept my Seiko skx.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My new Timex Camper MK1.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> My new Timex Camper MK1.


I guess Timex decided to make these a lot easier to service than the originals, which were one piece, and through-the-crystal serviced.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

matlobi said:


> watchguy74 said:
> 
> 
> > My new Timex Camper MK1.
> ...


Yes look that way wonder what movement they are using.


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

N

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

Clumsy fingers. N indeed.
I find my Timex watches to be almost as accurate as a Casio I have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The IQ 3GMT


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The IQ 3GMT
> 
> View attachment 12296002


Is that blue a reflection or a digital trick?

looks sweet!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170701_164007 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is that blue a reflection or a digital trick?


No tricks... I think I was wearing a med-blue t-shirt at the time.
The watch does pick-up its surroundings/lighting and changes looks dramatically.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> 20170701_164007 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I wasn't sure about those hands, but after seeing the stock watch a couple times, I really think the chrome of these hands matches the indices in a complimentary way.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> No tricks... I think I was wearing a med-blue t-shirt at the time.
> The watch does pick-up its surroundings/lighting and changes looks dramatically.


thats really cool


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

nice photo's like the layout especially over the computer guts


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got 4 of them in the collection. Total cost under 150


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Trying out a mesh bracelet on my Navi.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

justadad said:


> I'm not meaning to throw fire here Captain (and it doesn't sound as if I'm going to change your mind) but I'm not sure I get it.
> 
> So I can see if you got a watch that was defective (no one wants that, including Timex) and how that would frustrate. I only have an Expedition Chrono right now but have owned several others with out any issues. Over time the indiglo feature wears out and (unless it has serious sentimental value) isn't worth fixing. And I guess I can see that you prefer screw backs but it seems you hinge a lot on that point. I have no problem with a pressure back. Is it rated for diving the way my Deep Blue or Kiger are? No. But nor do I ever have the need for their depth rating either, and if I ever did, I would wear those instead. I'm not looking for the one watch to rule them all! A pressure back is more than adequate for daily wear and most swimming. Push pull crowns........same thing. I'm sorry you had a few bad experiences with Timex although this thread should stand as witness that that seems to be the exception more than the rule. Maybe one day (when you're ready of course) you'll venture back. Maybe a super sweet online deal, or <gasp> that impulse clearance model you walk past at the mall. Who knows, you may find yourself impressed with their design and value once again. Stranger things have happened to many a WIS!!
> 
> ...


What's the model number of this one, as it looks fantastic? The nato suits it really well. Is the dial black or green? Thanks.


----------



## Selvedge (Jun 25, 2017)

I have an Expedition Chrono as well. Looks wonderful on that NATO, justadad.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

bazman said:


> What's the model number of this one, as it looks fantastic? The nato suits it really well. Is the dial black or green? Thanks.


Thanks! It is one of two chronographs I still own! It is a black dial and in my pic it us on a Cincy Strap Works Desert Sand premium NATO. I'm not sure about the model. I will check once I'm home.

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Came across this on eBay and decided I'd make a small version of one of my favorites for my kid - so we could wear the same watch.
Instead, my wife saw it on the dresser and put it on - she's going to let me know if it's her's or not.

I used a 6-grit foam fingernail buff to take of the gold.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Came across this on eBay and decided I'd make a small version of one of my favorites for my kid - so we could wear the same watch.
> Instead, my wife saw it on the dresser and put it on - she's going to let me know if it's her's or not.
> 
> I used a 6-grit foam fingernail buff to take of the gold.
> ...


That looks really good I prefer silver watches over gold even though I have a few gold.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

bazman said:


> What's the model number of this one, as it looks fantastic? The nato suits it really well. Is the dial black or green? Thanks.


T49904 is the model. It also came in a black case with more beige-ish accents. I had both but quickly let the black case go. I love the look in pics but not on my pale wrist!!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A red-white-and-blue Timex:


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

justadad said:


> Thanks! It is one of two chronographs I still own! It is a black dial and in my pic it us on a Cincy Strap Works Desert Sand premium NATO. I'm not sure about the model. I will check once I'm home.
> 
> We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!





justadad said:


> T49904 is the model. It also came in a black case with more beige-ish accents. I had both but quickly let the black case go. I love the look in pics but not on my pale wrist!!
> 
> We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


Thanks for the reply and details. I've had a quick search, and this one appears to be discontinued. I'm not having much luck, as all the ones I've really liked are now discontinued. I was looking at the black one with brown dial, but I'm not sure it would suit me either. Yeah, that colour NATO is perfect for that watch IMHO. I'll need to see if the watch is still stocked somewhere. Ebay here I come....again.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

bazman said:


> Thanks for the reply and details. I've had a quick search, and this one appears to be discontinued. I'm not having much luck, as all the ones I've really liked are now discontinued. I was looking at the black one with brown dial, but I'm not sure it would suit me either. Yeah, that colour NATO is perfect for that watch IMHO. I'll need to see if the watch is still stocked somewhere. Ebay here I come....again.


I know what you mean! Someone posted a pic of a Timex Monaco homage a while back and I was smitten! I gave up that search a long time ago! Good luck in your quest!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not sure if it was Zsolto... but I do remember someone looking for one of these...I think .
> Not necessarily a bargain.. but cheaper than most I've seen
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s T49877 Black Leather Quartz Watch with Black Dial | eBay
> ...


And here is yet another one I would love to buy that has been discontinued.:--d


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

My first one arrived yesterday as I was about to go out, so I had to get a few quick shots of it before leaving. I'll need to try some other straps to see how it looks. :-!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

justadad said:


> I know what you mean! Someone posted a pic of a Timex Monaco homage a while back and I was smitten! I gave up that search a long time ago! Good luck in your quest!
> 
> We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


Thanks, but I may soon give up as well.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

justadad said:


> bazman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply and details. I've had a quick search, and this one appears to be discontinued. I'm not having much luck, as all the ones I've really liked are now discontinued. I was looking at the black one with brown dial, but I'm not sure it would suit me either. Yeah, that colour NATO is perfect for that watch IMHO. I'll need to see if the watch is still stocked somewhere. Ebay here I come....again.
> ...


You can still find the Timex Monaco on eBay at time's I found the white and black version this year just searching.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

bazman said:


> My first one arrived yesterday as I was about to go out, so I had to get a few quick shots of it before leaving. I'll need to try some other straps to see how it looks. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12329515
> 
> ...


Part of me just want's to order from Timex.com all the time, they have nice packaging. I use Amazon for my personal purchases and I always get that flimsy thin cardboard box. whenever I order one for a gift I use Time.com and you get the nice box with the pillow like you did. It' just adds to the overall experience IMHO

Great looking watch by the way


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wearing the Military Field Classic (dial swap) today:


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

While I don't own any for myself, I just ordered two for my lady.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

GratisShark said:


> While I don't own any for myself, I just ordered two for my lady.


Nice I gave my wife the rose gold Fairfield for Mothers Days . It's a stunner, the stock photo's do not do it justice


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

These 3 came in Today and made my Series Complete..(sorry Cabayo..)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

very happy with these watches..


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Wearing the Military Field Classic (dial swap) today:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12330235&d=1499366355"]
> 
> ...


Now that looks cool.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh great, now you showed me another one I'll probably have to get for her... Enabler! Lol


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

billdebmatt said:


> Part of me just want's to order from Timex.com all the time, they have nice packaging. I use Amazon for my personal purchases and I always get that flimsy thin cardboard box. whenever I order one for a gift I use Time.com and you get the nice box with the pillow like you did. It' just adds to the overall experience IMHO
> 
> Great looking watch by the way


Thanks billdebmatt. I had seen others receive theirs in a generic box, and I did wonder if I would too. I was pleasantly surprised when it came in a genuine Timex box.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

bazman said:


> Thanks billdebmatt. I had seen others receive theirs in a generic box, and I did wonder if I would too. I was pleasantly surprised when it came in a genuine Timex box.


Did you order that through Amazon or Timex.com?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

44mm Expedition Resin Camper case with Waterbury dial.
It's a big watch but very light.
I like the black hands on a "Flieger" watch - it makes no sense unless you have Indiglo.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> 44mm Expedition Resin Camper case with Waterbury dial.
> It's a big watch but very light.
> I like the black hands on a "Flieger" watch - it makes no sense unless you have Indiglo.
> 
> View attachment 12333093


it takes on an entirely different look and "use". The Waterbury in it's original case just screams nice work/dress watch. This one say's hiking , outdoors and the watch face pulls it off for both with remarkable ease. Looks awesome nice job


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> it takes on an entirely different look and "use". The Waterbury in it's original case just screams nice work/dress watch. This one say's hiking , outdoors and the watch face pulls it off for both with remarkable ease. Looks awesome nice job


That is thorough and in-depth feedback - I appreciate it.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

billdebmatt said:


> Did you order that through Amazon or Timex.com?


It was through Amazon, but from another seller.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

marathonna said:


> These 3 came in Today and made my Series Complete..(sorry Cabayo..)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


That all black GMT on the green Zulu looks amazing. That's another that could be on my list. :-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex T5K693 Ironman Classic 30 Hydromod









Though I tried to get all the air out, a bubble has formed - you can see it at the top.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex T5K693 Ironman Classic 30 Hydromod
> 
> Though I tried to get all the air out, a bubble has formed - you can see it at the top.
> 
> View attachment 12337477


... still looks great. What type of mod did you make?

Yesterday I was wearing this one for yard work. Great watch!

20170708_182537 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

But ... mostly this week was TX less. I've been wearing this classic most of the week.

20170709_165101 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> Though I tried to get all the air out, a bubble has formed - you can see it at the top.


Now it doubles as a spirit level. Talk about multi function!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... still looks great. What type of mod did you make?


I don't know why it's called a "hydromod" but that's what they call it when you fill your watch with oil.
Makes a reversed LCD much easier to read (especially underwater) plus it can go to a depth of 10,000 meters instead of 100.
I also removed the letter paint on the bezel and swapped the gray buttons on the side for black.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

robbery said:


> Now it doubles as a spirit level. Talk about multi function!


Kids and non-techy people, who wouldn't care about the watch normally, are delighted with the little bubble.
It's "proof" that the watch is filled with something and then they are amazed that it still functions.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex GMT on Nato Black PVD..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

(T2P452DH)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's another one that Timex marketing seems to be unclear about. 
The T2P034. 
Sometimes called Ameritus Diver 
sometimes the Eagle Drive and 
sometimes the Kaleidoscope Brown.

Put it on a strap from the Bank St (T2E581).


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

A new Todd Snyder Timex was announced today. It's called the Blackjack.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/pages/the-todd-snyder-blackjack-watch










I want it. Sadly, exact specs are slim right now. I'm HOPING it's a 40mm case like most of the other Todd Snyder Timexs. Also hope the case is full stainless.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Todd Snyder Mod Watch (bull's eye) and Military are both just Scout cases with no Indiglo or date - they are not stainless.
This looks like the same thing.
That means this is probably the PVD brass Scout T49963 case with the little non-Indiglo non-date movement and a Weekender strap with PVD hardware.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

AK2112 said:


> A new Todd Snyder Timex was announced today. It's called the Blackjack.
> 
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/pages/the-todd-snyder-blackjack-watch
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Here's another one that Timex marketing seems to be unclear about.
> The T2P034.
> Sometimes called Ameritus Diver
> sometimes the Eagle Drive and
> ...


Very handsome watch, but the 24 hour dial is tough to use without a 24 hour hand. A 12 hour bezel would be far more useful.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Todd Snyder Mod Watch (bull's eye) and Military are both just Scout cases with no Indiglo or date - they are not stainless.
> This looks like the same thing.
> That means this is probably the PVD brass Scout T49963 case with the little non-Indiglo non-date movement and a Weekender strap with PVD hardware.
> 
> ...


while the finishing looks the same the Blackjack, going by just the picture, looks slightly different, a little darker probably won't know for sure until they are in the wild but I like the look of the Blackjack.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

AK2112 said:


> A new Todd Snyder Timex was announced today. It's called the Blackjack.
> 
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/pages/the-todd-snyder-blackjack-watch
> 
> ...


I like it alot as well, I thinking of ordering it. That and the one from 70's that inspired it, There are a few on ebay, though they are a little too small for my wrist at 35mm . The todd snyder one I'm willing to bet is 40mm. I think that might be my approach to collecting Timex buying the newer inspired model and then look for the original model that inspired it. I like that Todd Snyder gives Timex a platform. He seems like a very non pretentious, regular guy fashion designer . The type that would order a Miller Light instead of a well crafted beer. LOL


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

No love for Timex.... Sure Bubba!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Worn and wound review of the black jack is up:








http://wornandwound.com/introducing-timex-x-todd-snyder-blackjack/

Mr Weiss says 40.25mm width and 50m wr. No indication of brass or steel case.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

very cool thanks for the review link.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking...weekend project: make a 18mm one-piece leather strap.
> 
> So far, I am finding the size to be just right, very comfortable on the wrist - Timex did well on this one.


Have you found a strap that you like?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

robbery said:


>


I think the dial is very modern - it doesn't look vintage enough to be a reissue.
I can see the "roulette" influence and hence the "Black Jack" name, but F1? That I don't see.
And why does every Timex+Snyder watch have the same hands? 
That is a very bold dial and the hands are lost.
They are chrome? There's nothing vintage, field watch or shiny except the hands - they're out of place.

What I'm thinking -

The all-white hands of the Rugged Field might look good.
They have similar style and decent size:









Throw on a radiused crystal from the Vintage Diver reissue or the mildly domed crystal of a T-Series.
Make the case out of stainless steel.
Add Indiglo.

Then make the 2 black rings out of plastic with the numbers cut out - a la Oak&Oscar:









and make a chapter ring out of slightly opaque plastic keeping the white/blue on the dial face while printing the minutes on top of the chapter ring - the red numbers would "float" above the dial surface.

Then, when you hit the Indiglo, light would come streaming out of the hour cut-outs and the entire chapter ring would glow ½ blue-½ white.

That would be worth $138.


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

It being a day that begins with a T.... Timex!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex GMT on the Original bracelet..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

That is outstanding looking.

Man I really want one of those....


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

It's Thursday. Whadaya th8nk









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another one bites the dust...

The Rugged Field, introduced in 2008 (or ealier?) is no longer available from Timex.

Bought mine from Timex new in Nov 2016, (Feb 2015 manf date) - they probably have finally run out of stock.









I initially bought a beat-up camo version cheap because I thought I'd like to use the hands on a project - slowly the watch won me over.
For some reason, it wears very comfortably on my wrist.
The well guarded crown, recessed crystal & ISO certified shock protection really add up to make a Rugged Field watch.

Ended up getting a new case for the camo version and buying the black because I like it so much.









I don't think this is a great watch for a typical WIS - but as a recommendation by a WIS to non-WIS, it's great.
If you have a dress watch, a digital (Ironman) and are looking for an _everyday_, this is hard to beat.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

My imex Collection is getting out of Hand...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

(maybe just ..one.. more.. ;-))


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3 3gmt's
2 re-issues
2 red-wings
... but each different, this I understand.

The
identical vintage divers
identical black waterburys
identical champagne waterburys
... these make me feel better about myself.

But
6 weekenders
... this gives you some kind of elevated status.

Interesting that of 22 Timex you don't have a single Expedition, Ironman or Easy Reader.

The way it looks to me is the red-wings need to move to the waterbury box, 
the divers can move to the left slot of their box and 
the top slot is open 
- you _need _to buy 3 more Timex.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

cayabo said:


> 3 3gmt's
> 2 re-issues
> 2 red-wings
> ... but each different, this I understand.
> ...


I do...??? Thanks...!!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

The 15th is my favorite day of the month to wear this one!


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

StogieNinja said:


> The 15th is my favorite day of the month to wear this one!


Why..?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> The 15th is my favorite day of the month to wear this one!


I have the same feeling.
Why isn't there a thread?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

marathonna said:


> Why..?


Because on that dial, the date window is placed where "15" would be.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's something interesting.

Since the fall of 2015 Nautica has offered Solar Powered dive watches - the NMX 1000 line.
That means Timex has the technology.
Nautica's website states that the solar collector is in the dial,
so you couldn't get Indiglo and solar together.

Here's the black version:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Why isn't there a thread?


So... what should be called? the 153 ?

20170715_142351 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

marathonna said:


> My imex Collection is getting out of Hand...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


So... waited a whole year for Prime Day and it was quite a FIASCO. Did not see anything worth getting and the deals where not really deals IMO. So, instead I went for my first watch box that was highly needed.

20170715_183328 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Top Tier 
20170715_183431 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Which made space on all of these
20170715_184126 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

These instantly gravitated to the Disney Special Edition 
20170715_184222 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Middle Box (as how they are stored) 
20170715_184304 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And Cammo bottom box, I can actuallly fill this one with just timex if I add my kids pieces. But I think I can do that on my own shortly. 
20170715_184358 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> Nautica's website states that the solar collector is in the dial,
> so you couldn't get Indiglo and solar together.


I wonder if that's strictly true... the indiglo layer is clear, right?

Of course, even if it is theoretically possible, I have zero hope of ever seeing it implemented


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

marathonna said:


> My imex Collection is getting out of Hand...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


We're is the vintage Timex you need some vintage lol.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

robbery said:


> I wonder if that's strictly true... the indiglo layer is clear, right?
> 
> Of course, even if it is theoretically possible, I have zero hope of ever seeing it implemented


I do not know if it's true that Indiglo and solar collection can't be implemented on the same dial.
I've just read this, but never has it been explained why.

If I recall correctly, and that's a big if, Citizen (maybe Seiko) had their solar collector on back of the crystal at one point - this could work with Indiglo???

Maybe the solution is to have Indiglo in the center and solar collection around the perimeter.

Casio gets around this problem be having a light shine from the top out onto the solar collecting dial.

(BTW - I wouldn't be surprised if the solar powered Nautica is using Seiko parts...)


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

cayabo said:


> I do not know if it's true that Indiglo and solar collection can't be implemented on the same dial.
> I've just read this, but never has it been explained why.
> 
> If I recall correctly, and that's a big if, Citizen (maybe Seiko) had their solar collector on back of the crystal at one point - this could work with Indiglo???
> ...


Hmm, interesting, interesting. Your indigo-center, solar-periphery idea makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> So... waited a whole year for Prime Day and it was quite a FIASCO. Did not see anything worth getting and the deals where not really deals IMO. So, instead I went for my first watch box that was highly needed.
> 
> 20170715_183328 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


OK... the photo op made me do it.... I found a better arrangement for the bottom and middle tier.

Middle Tier also borrowing three tickers from my son. The camper, the easy reader and the blue gallatin that I frequently borrow. The Scout 43 cammo is being sent back to Timex for repair.

20170716_152516 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Here's the bottom tier all digital. Had to borrow 2 of my youngest son Ironman's and 2 of my wife. I think I am going to get 2 of those Ironman 30 in different colors are Timex ebay frequently has them on sale. Just don't tell my wife; I told her this morning that the black/gold was on sale and she gave me the 'Don't you dare!!!'. She is not very fond of my Timex collection at all; even though she likes the purple one very much.

I also like the Ironman 50 +move. That should fit in nicely with the rest of the slots. What other digital Timex do you think could go in this collection?

20170716_142041 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

I finally got my T499359J today and it is so much better in person. It's a beautiful watch, and looks far more expensive than what it is. I was a bit concerned when I opened the box, as I found the watch rattling around off its wee holder.:-( Thankfully there was a protective sticker over the glass, and there were no marks on the case. All was good. :-! I also got the TW4B01400 chronograph just over 1 week ago, but I didn't have time to post here as I was going on holiday for a week. It is nice and chunky, and looks great on the wrist as well. I can't wait to get some new straps to try out on them all.

TW4B01400
































T499359J
:-( _I genuinely thought it couldn't have survived without at least some small scratch._ 








_It was absolutely fine. _
























_My Timex Trio._


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

bazman said:


> I finally got my T499359J today and it is so much better in person. It's a beautiful watch, and looks far more expensive than what it is. I was a bit concerned when I opened the box, as I found the watch rattling around off its wee holder.:-( Thankfully there was a protective sticker over the glass, and there were no marks on the case. All was good. :-! I also got the TW4B01400 chronograph just over 1 week ago, but I didn't have time to post here as I was going on holiday for a week. It is nice and chunky, and looks great on the wrist as well. I can't wait to get some new straps to try out on them all.
> 
> TW4B01400
> View attachment 12355465
> ...


very nice score, looks great, I like the band on the Sierra as well, looks fairly rugged


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

billdebmatt said:


> very nice score, looks great, I like the band on the Sierra as well, looks fairly rugged


Thanks bud. I think I was quite lucky to get my hands on one. Yeah, the Sierra is quite rugged, and the strap is strong yet soft at the same time. They are all really comfortable to wear. I can't believe I managed to scratch the case of the Scout while I was on holiday. It's tiny and barely noticeable, but I know it's there and it bugs me a bit. I knew it would happen eventually, but didn't think it would be within the first 2 weeks lol.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Showing some love to one of the members of the Timex extended family









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Showing some love to one of the members of the Timex extended family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Guess watches were made by Fossil. 
???

I gave this watch to my older son which he is wearing proudly. It is about 10 years old. 
20170719_164354 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Timex Thursday. Timex Expedition


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I thought Guess watches were made by Fossil.
> ???
> 
> I gave this watch to my older son which he is wearing proudly. It is about 10 years old.
> 20170719_164354 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Timex makes them. http://www.timexgroup.com/business-units/brands/guess.html

Your son has one good looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

Since it has Indiglo and it's tomorrow's watch it goes on now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

It's 'Take Your Old Timex to Work Day', with the homely but reliable old Dynabeat


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

Anyone surprised?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Poor Old Dave TT said:


> Anyone surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not at all









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

My Timex Expedition GMT on a 20mm strap from a Timex New England that I trimmed to fit the 18mm lugs. I think it's a perfect match.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Been on vacation.

Took one watch.
Never had to take it off.
Huge numbers are easy to read (without glasses)
Countdown timer for cooking.
Interval timer for kid's games.

It has a handy stopwatch feature that keeps track of total time and "stop time" - 
so it gives the total time of hike/ride as well as the actual amount of time spent hiking/biking.









Sierra Buttes fire lookout
Gold Lake Highway in the background - Downieville Downhill (mountain bike race) starts just to the left.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Been on vacation.
> 
> Took one watch.
> Never had to take it off.
> ...


I was about to send the hounds looking for u. 
Glad you are good.

Mine is this one for Sunday.










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Is there truly no love for THIS THREAD?!  I hope everyone had a good Tuesday.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the good thoughts!

Continuing Timex Tuesday, here's a Timex Expedition with a novel analog built-in alarm mechanism, set by turning the bezel. Two tiny arrows on the inner bezel correspond to the alarm's hours and minutes.


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


There's a pretty cool thread called totally obsessed with timex. I like to check it out myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Is there truly no love for THIS THREAD?!  I hope everyone had a good Tuesday.


This thread, like some of our Timexes, gets neglected from time to time; but the love is there. Good Tuesday to you as well.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

My expedition I got mostly to scratch the itch but I'm honestly very happy with it and it's my daily wear. I did change the strap and put a crystal protector on it, idk makes it feel a little more custom I guess haha. They do have a lot of styles I really like, more than some other higher end brands where I find only one or two models to my liking









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife says that I have one too many Timex.... I say that I still need to find a few more ...

20171017_184400 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171017_184503 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

that is a nice watch and strap combo


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> My wife says that I have one too many Timex.... I say that I still need to find a few more ...
> 
> 20171017_184400 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> 20171017_184503 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Your wife sounds alot like my wife, She says "How many watches do you need?" I always counter "How many shoes do you need" she usually says touche LOL But that's the beauty of Timex even their high end watches are priced reasonable that you can have alot of fun collecting them and not break the bank.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

No idea the model, but I love this watch. Have a great day, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

New shoes on another nameless. Have a great Friday, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, the direct descendant of the torture test Timex on bison leather:


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

It's no longer a day that begins with a T 
But still this









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I have that same watch on a white dial. Tad bit too small for my wrist



theretroshave said:


> New shoes on another nameless. Have a great Friday, all!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I have that same watch on a white dial. Tad bit too small for my wrist


Me too!  I've actually got three. I really dig this particular style. I think they're my second favorite Timex.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSquare (Jul 23, 2017)

The latest acquisition. Cool watch, at a steal of a price.


----------



## T _ B (Sep 30, 2017)

My experience with Timex is not good. I purchased two digital watches form them. One was dead on arrival, and the other one died within 2 weeks. Can't comment on their analog watches, but i definitely wont be touching anything digital from them. I'll stick to my Casio's.


----------



## Poor Old Dave TT (Feb 4, 2017)

This runs within a few seconds a month. I wouldn't take for it.
I have a cheap Wal-Mart digital watch that runs ok but seconds a week fast.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm digging your nato, might have to try that...



theretroshave said:


> PixlPutterMan said:
> 
> 
> > I have that same watch on a white dial. Tad bit too small for my wrist
> ...


----------



## TheSquare (Jul 23, 2017)

TheSquare said:


> The latest acquisition. Cool watch, at a steal of a price.


Update :

It ticks like Big Ben! The wife banished it from the bedroom 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Saturday at the Car Wash. .2 cars down..1 shock to do it

20171021_143742 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

And for the Evening....

Peets Major Dickason just grounded, Hario and a Pour Over a la Expedition

20171021_191710 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171021_191852 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171021_192214 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171021_192008 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171021_192049 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Today, the direct descendant of the torture test Timex on bison leather:
> 
> View attachment 12595095
> 
> ...


beautiful strap great combo all around


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Camping all weekend so the expedition gets the nod. Can't beat indiglo on a camping trip.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ If you’re camping, you should have worn a… Camper. 




I’ll see myself out now.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3rd car wash detail of the weekend.

This watch has a bad rep in amazon reviews for the negative display. It is a bit harder to see during full sun light, but you can still see the digits.

Great watch and looks awesome on the wrist. 
20171022_142000 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171022_143407 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171022_143547 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171022_145548 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

TheSquare said:


> Update :
> 
> It ticks like Big Ben! The wife banished it from the bedroom
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's how you know it's a Timex!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Simple Weekender - worn on a Monday of course! Put it on a proper 2 piece strap and liking the look. I quite enjoy the loud tick even if the good lady doesn't.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

SimonCK said:


> Simple Weekender - worn on a Monday of course! Put it on a proper 2 piece strap and liking the look. I quite enjoy the loud tick even if the good lady doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 12600345


that does look great in a brown strap. What year is that Weekender, I noticed the font on the one is slightly different.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Actully I think I found my answer, on th e38mm that's the font choice for the one's 1,11 12 but on the 40mms the one's have little slant cap on it. I never noticed that until now.


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

billdebmatt said:


> Actully I think I found my answer, on th e38mm that's the font choice for the one's 1,11 12 but on the 40mms the one's have little slant cap on it. I never noticed that until now.


Well spotted! Must admit i've never paid close enough attention to notice font differences. I can confirm it is a 2016 38mm Weekender.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

I never noticed either until just now. I have three weekender with three different styles and they are all 40mm so the fonts were all the same.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Actully I think I found my answer, on th e38mm that's the font choice for the one's 1,11 12 but on the 40mms the one's have little slant cap on it. I never noticed that until now.


The little slant on the "1"s .... I've wondered about that too and always tried to find the logic - I'm still trying.
Older or newer, size, chapter ring or not, etc... there seems to be no consistency.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The little slant on the "1"s .... I've wondered about that too and always tried to find the logic - I'm still trying.
> Older or newer, size, chapter ring or not, etc... there seems to be no consistency.


My guess it's to distinguish between 38mm and the 40mm I like the slant, it should be a Weekender Universal.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> My guess it's to distinguish between 38mm and the 40mm I like the slant, it should be a Weekender Universal.


I once thought I'd narrowed it down to, if I recall correctly, Weekenders with Nato straps had bent 1's and Weekenders with 2 piece straps had straight 1's... but then that theory fell apart.

If you've ever tried to figure out Vostoks from the 1990's you quickly conclude that it was whatever was handy at the factory at the moment - zero planning involved. 
I think this might be the case with the bent vs straight 1's. It might be whatever machines are available to print the dials or some such similar nonsense.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

May I ask where you sourced that one? I have been looking for it. 
Torb


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Torbjorn said:


> May I ask where you sourced that one? I have been looking for it.
> Torb
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


I found it available on a UK site called "END Clothing"

https://www.endclothing.com/us/timex-archive-nsn-1k-limited-edition-watch-tbq03003.html


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The original is on eBay right now:

Rough condition, but the crystal will buff out nicely.









(Well... less than an hour after posting this, the watch is sold)


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

So much glare! I tried.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I received a very special Timex in the mail yesterday. I present my 2017 Limited Edition Timex Midget.

This watch is currently only available to the Japan market (supposed to come to the US in 2018 according to Giorgio Galli), but I knew when I first saw it a few months ago that I "needed" to get it. The watch is a "reissue" of the 1917 Ingersoll Midget, which was the first Timex (supposedly the first of any brand) wristwatch commissioned by the US military.

This watch was manufactured in the Philippines, stainless steel case with solid lugs, domed mineral crystal, S.B. Foot (Red Wing Boots) leather strap, 30m water resistance, and has Indiglo, no lume. Lume is the only thing I would have liked to have seen. Aside from this, the watch is outstanding. It features the "night mode" Indiglo (not sure what is called, but a long press of the crown activates a 3 second Indiglo), which I've only previously seen on Timex's chronographs. The watch also has a quick-set feature that changes just the hour if you pull the crown out half way- this will come in handy with the DST time change this weekend.

I'll do a small review when time permits, but for now I'll just say that this is my favorite Timex to date. Have a great day, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I love that, what is the size and where in Japan did you get it.


theretroshave said:


> I received a very special Timex in the mail yesterday. I present my 2017 Limited Edition Timex Midget.
> 
> This watch is currently only available to the Japan market (supposed to come to the US in 2018 according to Giorgio Galli), but I knew when I first saw it a few months ago that I "needed" to get it. The watch is a "reissue" of the 1917 Ingersoll Midget, which was the first Timex (supposedly the first of any brand) wristwatch commissioned by the US military.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Theretroshave ... Very nice Weekender! That handset is screaming for lume! Indiglo is great when you're at the movies, but it's a shame they didn't slap a little superluminova on there. It's very cool, and it's great that Timex is stepping up their game. For a while it looked like they were gonna be focused on Daniel Wellington clones. I recently bought the Weekender w/small seconds (because I've tried to own every variation of Weekender), and as much as I like it, you have a much more interesting watch, and more in line w/what Timex has been doing successfully w/the Waterbury, Navis, etc. Love that crown!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> I received a very special Timex in the mail yesterday. I present my 2017 Limited Edition Timex Midget.
> 
> This watch is currently only available to the Japan market (supposed to come to the US in 2018 according to Giorgio Galli), but I knew when I first saw it a few months ago that I "needed" to get it. The watch is a "reissue" of the 1917 Ingersoll Midget, which was the first Timex (supposedly the first of any brand) wristwatch commissioned by the US military.
> 
> ...


Oh hello! That is a very pretty watch. I already have a Nomos Club but this looks so similar...I quite like it


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

That Timex Midget looks stunning. Love that dial


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

rmeron said:


> I love that, what is the size and where in Japan did you get it.


I found it here, they also have a cream dial version I love it

https://black-story.com/products/11-pre-order-beams-x-timex-midget?variant=49320157645


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> I found it here, they also have a cream dial version I love it
> 
> https://black-story.com/products/11-pre-order-beams-x-timex-midget?variant=49320157645


so.. that puts thsi baby at around $200 if I got currency converter right. A bit pricey but it is a beautiful Timex. Love the watch!


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> so.. that puts thsi baby at around $200 if I got currency converter right. A bit pricey but it is a beautiful Timex. Love the watch!


if this does come West should be interesting to see what price it would be at. Everything is bit more expensive in Japan. When I bought my midget inspired Weekender I was saying back then would love to see them bring it back. I might have to snag it up if it does.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dressed up Gallatin at the Deli section.

Not as hipster as the Midget.. but still a very good looking Chap!

20171103_135717 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> if this does come West should be interesting to see what price it would be at. Everything is bit more expensive in Japan. When I bought my midget inspired Weekender I was saying back then would love to see them bring it back. I might have to snag it up if it does.


The Midget Re-issue has been available for almost a year now and no signs of it coming west - the inscrutable wisdom of Timex marketing...

BTW - I've taken a renewed interest in Weekender fonts when perusing eBay, I now am leaning towards it being a matter of age. 
They started out straight with the first Weekenders, later the bent "1"s were introduced and slowly the bent has won out.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The Midget Re-issue has been available for almost a year now and no signs of it coming west - the inscrutable wisdom of Timex marketing...
> 
> BTW - I've taken a renewed interest in Weekender fonts when perusing eBay, I now am leaning towards it being a matter of age.
> They started out straight with the first Weekenders, later the bent "1"s were introduced and slowly the bent has won out.


Well The Red Wing Waterbury was a Japanese exclusive for a while before being brought West hopefully the Midget will see the same future. I agree I don't get it, I get testing out certain markets and see how the reception is but why not make it available , weird.

That is interesting on the Weekender How about the 4's cutoff top? that's pretty unique to the Weekender series as well.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

for those of you eyeing the 40th anniversary Easy Reader... friends and Family sale

Timex | Friends & Family Sale

A lot of good tickers right from the mother ship at 25% off. Including the Gallatin.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

This is a cool interview on the Hodinkee channel, Timex get's a little love at about the 12:47 mark . Very cool.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

2 nights ago my older son was peeking over and checking some of my watches. He found the littlest watch I have which is a Timex camper. It did not have its strap; he was looking at it and said 'COOOL'.

I don't really wear it, so I told him if he wanted to wear it. He said yes.

Found the OEM strap and here it is.

Drilled lugs, decent Lum 
20171103_172127 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171103_172449 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bonus Shot
20171103_172307 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone know any coupon codes for the timex watch store?


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

There are a few Timex Archive watches at 40% off at Nordstrom.com ... not all of them are on sale, but I just got 40% off a Waterbury I've been eyeing at Timex.com.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/timex-...00&origin=keywordsearch&keyword=timex+archive


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> There are a few Timex Archive watches at 40% off at Nordstrom.com ... not all of them are on sale, but I just got 40% off a Waterbury I've been eyeing at Timex.com.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/timex-...00&origin=keywordsearch&keyword=timex+archive


That's a great price on the Scout Brook. That's always been one my favorite field watches by them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> That's a great price on the Scout Brook. That's always been one my favorite field watches by them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Timex 3GMT at work










Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan byers (Mar 3, 2006)

I love Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dan byers said:


> I love Timex


Brother!









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex has introduced an NFL line - just the men's collection has 200 watches in it....

Timex | Search Results


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex has introduced an NFL line - just the men's collection has 200 watches in it....
> 
> Timex | Search Results
> 
> View attachment 12641297


Saw that, did you see the youth collection, their pretty sweet as well


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Saw that, did you see the youth collection, they're pretty sweet as well


I wonder why they added the bumps to that case? I much preferred the older style without them.
Maybe it's for crown protection...

They're using the Scout and calling it the "Ringer".
Going by aesthetics only, I kinda like the Saints logo since it looks a bit like a "T".
They've solved the stem breakage on this one with a Todd Snyder fix - get rid of Indiglo and the stem doesn't stick out so far:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I wonder why they added the bumps to that case? I much preferred the older style without them.
> Maybe it's for crown protection...
> 
> They're using the Scout and calling it the "Ringer".
> ...


yeah the bumps are on both sides I wonder if they are going for sporty look


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a very diverse 19 piece watch collection and 3 of those are Timex, the Marlin re-issue, the Blackjack Watch and the T.S. Ironman. Love all 3.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> yeah the bumps are on both sides I wonder if they are going for sporty look


Couldn't help myself....

Timex has changed the case of the _Expedition Camper_ but it remains the T40011.
They added "bumps" and lowered the lug fillets.
WR has climbed from 50 to 100M - this is interesting as most Timex have been coming down to 50 or 30M across the board.
Also looks like the new crown is bigger.

The _old _version being closed-out on eBay:









The _new _version on Timex' web site:









Why is the date "24" on the _old _version?

And look at the difference in position of the seconds hand even though it is on _36 _in both shots.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Couldn't help myself....
> 
> Timex has changed the case of the _Expedition Camper_ but it remains the T40011.
> They added "bumps" and lowered the lug fillets.
> ...


That is weird on the 24th. but yeah that's the same case as the youth NFL which is 38mm


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Timex!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

error


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz Review:

Made a nice long post about this watch, and then the app froze up and now it's nowhere to be found.

A little background. Had plenty of Timex when I was a young lad... the very first watch that I absolutely loved though was a unique dual face Casio. The dial was grey with analog hands, and a lower digital display with timer, alarm & chrono functions. It also had an actual mini incandescent lamp, for in the dark illumination.

Now for the Timex, had many many... Ironman, Expedition, Indiglo feature, so much to like about Timex technology. And now, some great new features. This new series,Intelligent Quartz, has a lot to offer. At its base, it is an analog quartz based movement. But it also has a separate, secondary motor driven chronograph movement, so the time keeping keeps going continually, aside from the chronograph timing. Plus the chrono has a nice 4-hour time span, which is much more practical for me to have a wider range of use. The chrono hands are also off-set from the watch dial center. When not in chrono mode, the chrono hour hand doubles as a 24 hour/ second time zone/GMT. Also has Lume on the hour & minute hands, & the push-button crown Indiglo feature. And, a sapphire crystal, that's nice...

In the end, very cool features, unique & useful. They are a little pricey new, but I did get this one second-hand for under $60.00 shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Killerstraps said:


> In the end, very cool features, unique & useful. They are a little pricey new, but I did get this one second-hand for under $60.00 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


me 2. For ^60 dollars is a bargain. 
20170923_125056 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171017_184503 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BTW talking about good bargains. I found the Easy Reader 40th anniversary at a regular wallys price of 36.xx. 
Not sure why I didn't grab it, just 2 dollars more than the regular Easy Reader, and the band is really nice.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Timex M63 on navy blue NATO. I have two others that are identical models. Why, you may ask?








I found one of these on eBay several months ago in really nice condition but it was running erratically.

I found a cracked circuit board (these are mechanical watches with quartz-controlled.l balance motors).

Swapping a board from another Q has not been successful thus far.

Then a couple weeks ago, two of these models came up on eBay. I really enjoy the design -- one of my favorite watches actually -- so to be safe, I got both, with the intention of parts swapping my way to fixing the first.

However, one of these -- the one pictured -- was in way better shape than I anticipated and looks like it was hardly ever worn. I even got my very first watch compliment in years wearing it.

And it has been running at an average rate of -0.6s/d over the last few days now.

I am quite happy to find a trustworthy example of this watch!

Two examples, actually; the other has also been running with almost identical accuracy over the same few days, despite clearly having been worn a lot.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T-Series Mod Watch:


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

We admit we don't get out much, but this is one of the more interesting Timex offerings we have seen lately. Purchased just last week: Timex iQ+ (TW2R39500F5). Sincs with the iPhone for accurate time and measures activity/sleep. At 45mm it wears well and we like the look.





We trudge on.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wetrudgeon said:


> We admit we don't get out much, but this is one of the more interesting Timex offerings we have seen lately. Purchased just last week: Timex iQ+ (TW2R39500F5). Sincs with the iPhone for accurate time and measures activity/sleep. At 45mm it wears well and we like the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly a 100x better looking than a fitbit, if all you need is basic fitness tracker and sleep monioring these are better looking options.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Today I'm wearing an Electric Dynabeat Calendar from 1977 (I think, the ink stamp is partially missing). Runs like a champ, and the Dynabeat line is one of the few battery operated balance wheel movements that runs at 28,800.

View attachment 12655731


View attachment 12655733


View attachment 12655735


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Combat Camper - it's a Big Camper dial in an Aluminum Camper case.
For a plastic watch, it has a lot of presence.


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The Combat Camper - it's a Big Camper dial in an Aluminum Camper case.
> For a plastic watch, it has a lot of presence.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My new Marlin....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The Combat Camper - it's a Big Camper dial in an Aluminum Camper case.
> For a plastic watch, it has a lot of presence.
> 
> View attachment 12658367
> ...


Wow. They got everything right on this. When did it come out?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Wow. They got everything right on this. When did it come out?


I'm going to take that as one of the best compliments I could ever get.

It came out Tuesday morning around 1:00am.
It's a dial swap (super easy for anyone with a small phillip's since both case-backs are screw down).

It is made from:
The discontinued _Aluminum Camper_ case(so called due to the bezel being made from aluminum).
and the _Big Camper_ dial (not to be confused with the _Expedition Big Camper_).
The strap is from the _Military Field_ (1st gen).

For some reason, the triangle-indices on the _Big Camper_ are overpowering in their case,
yet in the _Aluminum Camper _case they fade away and don't annoy me at all.

I can't take credit for envisioning this one - I was after the "inverse" watch created with the other dial & case.

Honestly, this watch looks better IRL than the pics. 
A bit like a Marathon TSAR.
It has a very purposeful, strong and subdued look.
Like a body guard in a tailored 3 piece suit.

Standard and Big Campers (I used the one on the top right):








Aluminum Campers (I used the one on the left):


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The "inverse" of the _Combat Camper_ - I'm calling it the _Luminor Camper:
_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I'm going to take that as one of the best compliments I could ever get.
> 
> It came out Tuesday morning around 1:00am.
> It's a dial swap (super easy for anyone with a small phillip's since both case-backs are screw down).
> ...


Haha! I just searched Amazon, eBay and Google for "Combat Camper," and came back here to see if you mentioned a model number.
You have a serious talent for this. Timex should hire you!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Can you wear this Timex if you don't have a smart phone? I don't own a smart phone, probably never will.


billdebmatt said:


> Certainly a 100x better looking than a fitbit, if all you need is basic fitness tracker and sleep monioring these are better looking options.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

chrisduncan72 said:


> My new Marlin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good with the strap you picked.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

rmeron said:


> Can you wear this Timex if you don't have a smart phone? I don't own a smart phone, probably never will.


I think you do need a smartphone I couldn't find anything that said it had a desktop application.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Timex T49893 Expedition Military Chrono!

I've been watching for one of these for a while. It's bigger than I prefer, but man, I love the knurled case!
It was a return, I suspect, as it had 2 problems:

- The chrono hands didn't reset to 0 correctly - easily corrected, but not explained in the manual
- The Indiglo didn't work - I found a little piece of plastic from the crown shipping lock stuck under the crown; once removed, no problem.

It's now my favorite Timex, though I'm a little sorry not to have picked up a Marlin before they sold out.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Experimenting with a Christmas watch -

Black Olive dial in a Military Field (mk1) case:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rmeron said:


> Can you wear this Timex if you don't have a smart phone? I don't own a smart phone, probably never will.


Of course you an wear it without a smart phone. If all you are looking for it is a watch. However, the watch needs 'something' to send the info too. The actual watch does not have a lot of memory.

Really Happy with the New Kid on the Block. Wore it all day to the office and still on the wrist. Never could've imagine that I would enjoy a 38mm watch so much (having traded a 38mm 3 hander Swiss Fossil).

Tend to think of this one as a Supped Up Scout as it is missing the waterbury designation from the dial. But the stainless steel case and finish is definitely a tier up from the brass case.

The color of the Nylon band suits the watch well; I just wished it was just a little bit thicker like the 1.5mm Ritchies.

20171117_155338 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171116_193501 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

looks great on that brown nato did that come with the watch?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> looks great on that brown nato did that come with the watch?


Yes. It makes it for a good 'Fall' watch. 3rd day on a row with the watch on. 
Will be writing a short review later today.

20171118_123408 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Got an email this morning saying you can now select different coloured EL backlighting on certain models. Owning 3 Indiglo's already I hope this rolls out across the whole inventory.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hughes. said:


> Got an email this morning saying you can now select different coloured EL backlighting on certain models. Owning 3 Indiglo's already I hope this rolls out across the whole inventory.
> 
> View attachment 12667801


I used this feature extensively on my Huawei. Which is another reason why Watch makers should not be penalizing face designers on smart watches. They are paying attention to what they do.

https://plus.google.com/communities/107697253664517956329/s/timex


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

How about a $210 Weekender?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And just for ManOnTime....

"Timex is _renowned for its military heritage_ and its latest capsule watch collaboration with SBTG Surplus bears a_ll the hallmarks of that history_."


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm getting more than little tired of all this Timex x whateveristrendy nonsense.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm getting more than little tired of all this Timex x whateveristrendy nonsense.


Oh, they're trying to push you over the edge - behold, more _Timex × Military Lies_:

"The latest collaboration between American designer Todd Snyder and Timex is a _1970s military-spec-inspired _watch that fuses contemporary design with vintage motifs.

The latest Todd Snyder x Timex Military Watch is available for $139 USD."


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> How about a $210 Weekender?
> 
> View attachment 12671253


In all fairness it is all about the leather strap in this case Premium leather staps can easily fetch well into the $100's. That's what your paying for. The Weekender is more of an add on.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks to *theretroshave* I have these 2 inbound. This watch wasn't even on my radar.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Thanks to *theretroshave* I have these 2 inbound. This watch wasn't even on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 12672499


Very very... jealous I have the brown weekender that was based on the the midget that I love but this is what I want. LOL


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

This arrived yesterday. There isn't a lot out there on it, but I really dig it. Ranger style, 38mm, great color unlike anything else in my collection. The seconds hand hits enough of the marks to satisfy my nit-pickiness, and the price- $72 down from $99-wasn't too offensive.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> This arrived yesterday. There isn't a lot out there on it, but I really dig it. Ranger style, 38mm, great color unlike anything else in my collection. The seconds hand hits enough of the marks to satisfy my nit-pickiness, and the price- $72 down from $99-wasn't too offensive.
> 
> View attachment 12673163
> 
> ...


mm that's really nice and at 38mm wears quite well, love that raised dome as well, Nice purchase


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> This arrived yesterday. There isn't a lot out there on it, but I really dig it. Ranger style, 38mm, great color unlike anything else in my collection. The seconds hand hits enough of the marks to satisfy my nit-pickiness, and the price- $72 down from $99-wasn't too offensive.
> 
> View attachment 12673163
> 
> ...


 that's really nice and at 38mm wears quite well, love that raised dome as well, Nice purchase


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> that's really nice and at 38mm wears quite well, love that raised dome as well, Nice purchase


Dome crystals Rule!!!

20171118_123408 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Thanks to *theretroshave* I have these 2 inbound. This watch wasn't even on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 12672499


Glad you were able to get them. I know I said I'd post a review when I shared this watch a few weeks ago, but I became a dad a few days later! Obviously, the review has been put on the back burner. I do still plan to post a review, but I do want to point out two things if I didn't already.

1) The caseback on this watch is marked "JPNLTD 2500PCS"
2) The caseback is also marked "stainless steel," unlike the photos that are available online that indicate stainless back, which usually indicates a brass or base metal case.

My interpretation of these two points is that the version of this watch that is supposed to eventually make its way stateside may not be full stainless like this watch for the Japan market. That's why I also ordered a white one and a backup black one. Not cheap, but I am planning to pass this watch on to my son someday. It's the one I wore for his delivery.




billdebmatt said:


> Very very... jealous I have the brown weekender that was based on the the midget that I love but this is what I want. LOL


If it's within your means, I highly recommend getting one given the fact that they're limited release, and especially if I'm right about the case.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Congrats on the birth of your son! I chased my 2 Timex Midgets through Rakuten Japan. The seller emailed to confirm and stated it was their first US order ever, but that they were committed to delivering and making me a happy customer. I was just there last month so I could've just bought one had I known. Oh well. Mine were $175 each delivered EMS. I'll post some pictures when they arrive.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure if this will be of interest but I am attempting to fix up an old Timex that came in a cheap lot with several Electrics.










The case is heavily dinged and worn, as if it was kept in a box of screws and rattled every few days. That's beyond any technique to which I hopelessly aspire.










The filth is not. It came out looking better after a run in a soap and water ultrasonic bath.

The crystal, too, I can make passable while practicing my polishing; 320 grit (on this mess, yes indeed), 600, then polishing rouge red, white, green, and blue.










I had the movement running (unlike 3 others this month) by cleaning and lubricating. Then it stopped with the dial and hands on. Naturally I borked up the hairspring while troubleshooting. And gave up for the day. Argh. So close!










Watchmaking is like playing Dragons Lair. Tedious, frustrating, get a little farther every once in awhile. Spend a fortune doing it. Compelled to keep trying. 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> Glad you were able to get them. I know I said I'd post a review when I shared this watch a few weeks ago, but I became a dad a few days later! Obviously, the review has been put on the back burner. I do still plan to post a review, but I do want to point out two things if I didn't already.
> 
> 1) The caseback on this watch is marked "JPNLTD 2500PCS"
> 2) The caseback is also marked "stainless steel," unlike the photos that are available online that indicate stainless back, which usually indicates a brass or base metal case.
> ...


Congrats on your newborn, thanks for the tip It doesn't matter to me whether the case is full stainless steel or back is only stainless steel and the rest brass. I like brass actually and I've always been happy with whatever blend of alloy Timex uses on their brass , they always feel nice and solid and held up well over the years.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

azkid said:


> Not sure if this will be of interest but I am attempting to fix up an old Timex that came in a cheap lot with several Electrics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really came out looking good hope to see it all together and running.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Any chance you can get a shot of the indiglo light enabled? Can't find any pictures of it any where. Love this picture......












theretroshave said:


> I received a very special Timex in the mail yesterday. I present my 2017 Limited Edition Timex Midget.
> 
> This watch is currently only available to the Japan market (supposed to come to the US in 2018 according to Giorgio Galli), but I knew when I first saw it a few months ago that I "needed" to get it. The watch is a "reissue" of the 1917 Ingersoll Midget, which was the first Timex (supposedly the first of any brand) wristwatch commissioned by the US military.
> 
> ...


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> That really came out looking good hope to see it all together and running.


Thanks, me too! Fortunately, things went better today.

I successfully serviced another Model 24 movement without carnage. It is running like gangbusters so far. 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Any chance you can get a shot of the indiglo light enabled? Can't find any pictures of it any where. Love this picture......


How's this? I really want to get the hands lumed, but I'm torn because it's a limited edition.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

PERFECT.....if you can't tell, I'm pretty excited about these. Also bought the weekender vintage editions as well. $32 and $42 after befrugal rebates. They'll be here way before my two midgets. Wait, that didn't sound right.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Latest arrival










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> PERFECT.....if you can't tell, I'm pretty excited about these. Also bought the weekender vintage editions as well. $32 and $42 after befrugal rebates. They'll be here way before my two midgets. Wait, that didn't sound right.


bought this a month ago, love it, great tribute to the early days of the pocket watches


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> How's this? I really want to get the hands lumed, but I'm torn because it's a limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


that just may be the best indiglo I've ever seen


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Success! My second M24 is running well after service. Meanwhile I'm wearing & road testing this 1970 Electric that came from an ebay parts watch lot.









Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Wearing and timing this 1976 model, a twin of my first watch as a boy.










Despite problems reinstalling the hairspring wedge pin, a couple days later I got it in and put the watch back together, marking my first successful Timex service.










Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Thanks to *theretroshave* I have these 2 inbound. This watch wasn't even on my radar.
> 
> View attachment 12672499


Whoa whoa whoa... I'm liking those! 
Japan shops only?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

gelocks said:


> Whoa whoa whoa... I'm liking those!
> Japan shops only?


Yes. Made in the Phillipines as a Japan-market-only watch. Absolutely stunning and worth (to me) the $175 apiece I paid to get them to the states. I'll post a couple more pix in honor of Timex Tuesday in a few.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been wearing my Midget for nearly a month now, and I finally posted my mini review. Check it out if you're interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4583515
Hope everyone had a great hump-day!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Got this 70s model a few months ago, but I've been down with Timex!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> This arrived yesterday. There isn't a lot out there on it, but I really dig it. Ranger style, 38mm, great color unlike anything else in my collection. The seconds hand hits enough of the marks to satisfy my nit-pickiness, and the price- $72 down from $99-wasn't too offensive.
> 
> View attachment 12673163
> 
> ...


Really sweet bro! Where did you come across this model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

It's buried deep within the Waterbury line: The Waterbury - Timex US


----------



## dbals (Dec 14, 2012)

Wifey saw I liked this timex..... Early X-mas gift with a 25% Black Friday Coupon! It should be in hand within the next few days. Allied Chrono - Timex US


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Got this 70s model a few months ago, but I've been down with Timex!
> View attachment 12695079
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really unique looking, and appears to be no lugs as well.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Got this 70s model a few months ago, but I've been down with Timex!
> View attachment 12695079
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really unique looking, and appears to be no lugs as well.


----------



## poncho524 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wolfsatz,
what watch is that with the dome?


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> really unique looking, and appears to be no lugs as well.


Thanks man. Correct. The spring bar in just under the lip of case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Fell in love with that Waterbury!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury United

See my review on the Waterbury Thread or Reviews section.

Available @timex.com









Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> W'bury United
> 
> See my review on the Waterbury Thread or Reviews section.
> 
> ...


For those of you looking for really awesome deals. Nordstroms has the new line of Timex Archive on sale at pretty good discounts never seen at the timex.com store. 
The new Acadia, Scout Brook and some W'burys at really good discounts.


----------



## TimothyO (Dec 8, 2014)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Not a regular watch but I just purchased a Timex Ironman for my son (a runner) and he loves it. Does what he wants it to do and not complicated with things he doesn't want it to do.

Have my father's Timex that's about 40 - 50 years old, it's taken a licking and it's still....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TimothyO said:


> Not a regular watch but I just purchased a Timex Ironman for my son (a runner) and he loves it. Does what he wants it to do and not complicated with things he doesn't want it to do.
> 
> Have my father's Timex that's about 40 - 50 years old, it's taken a licking and it's still....


How about sharing some pictures?


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just ordered one of these -- Timex Elevated Classics T2P391. $29.99 from Timex's authorized eBay dealer. Quite a looker, kind of a mix of a Breitling and a Hamilton Khaki field watch.


Love it! Give us an update! It is a keeper!


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

helibg said:


> View attachment 9573458
> Love the wooden box as much as the watch.


What is the model?


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Vintage Timex Quartz










Vintage Timex diver hand cranker


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3 Black Scouts redialed with Mod Watch, Military Field (mk1) and T-Retro:


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I love my Acadia, a 40mm pleasure to wear. I love the yellow /orange crystal.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Pachuco76 said:


> What is the model?


Waterbury TW2P64500


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

First Black Friday purchase arrived.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Stopped at the Timex outlet last week and picked these up: 70% off retail, or on $29.00 table


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sixtysix said:


> Stopped at the Timex outlet last week and picked these up: 70% off retail, or on $29.00 table


Do you take 'commissions' to the outlet?

Those are awesome at that price. Specially the IQ.

Share the Luv!

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Do you take 'commissions' to the outlet?
> 
> Those are awesome at that price. Specially the IQ.
> 
> ...


What he said!

I'd love one of the Waterbury chronos or the IQ for $29!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Forgive the messy formatting! Good morning! I have a "new-ish" Timex automatic - T2M509 - which the scant information on the internet shows listed as a lady's watch. However, it's a great fit for my wrist at 38.5mm x 12.5mm thick x 44.6mm L2L w/18mm lugs. It doesn't appear to be collectible or rare, it's not vintage, and has no sentimental value (it was headed to Goodwill). I'd love to hear thoughts about modding this and replacing the dial and hand set. I really like the case: it has a signed ("T") screw-down crown, and I love the idea of having an automatic Timex, even with a cheap Chinese movt. The dial is just a non-starter for me. I dislike open heart dials, and there is indeed something lady-like about the star. Would it be possible to swap a dial and handset? What kind of dial and handset would you install? I'm inclined to stick with a Timex dial, either new or vintage, but would love to hear all and any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Timex just responded to my email . According to the email the Marlin reissue will be back in stock on December 6th. We shall see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

sixtysix said:


> Stopped at the Timex outlet last week and picked these up: 70% off retail, or on $29.00 table


That Waterbury chrono is sharp. Good buy!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wearing my black Timex Midget for Mil-Watch Monday.  Have a great day, all!



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Vintage 1971 on grey Nato...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Would it be possible to swap a dial and handset? What kind of dial and handset would you install? I'm inclined to stick with a Timex dial, either new or vintage, but would love to hear all and any ideas. Thanks!


I have no idea if the auto's hands or dial will swap with the M905 stuff.

The Eagle Drive (sometimes called the Kaleidoscope or Ameritus Diver) comes to mind, but the font on your bezel is different.









At 38.5mm with the thickish bezel, you're probably limited to smaller dials.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Nothing but great looking watches here, wow! Love the midget especially. Curses for more reasons to make my wallet thinner 

Meanwhile I've been applying my very meager skills bring this '72 back from the dead-- well, non running. Crossing my fingers (but not holding my breath) that I got it right, finally.









Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

I think Timex is working very hard to make interesting products. I like most of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone happen to know any Nordstrom stacable coupons? 

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

>> At 38.5mm with the thickish bezel, you're probably limited to smaller dials.I had typed a more concise and thoughtful response to this, but WUS is just not working on my laptop today and ate the post. Anyway, was saying thanks for the suggestion, I don't know those models, amazing how many Timex carries, and really like the font and handsets.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

It looks like END is getting in on the "x Timex" action with a special limited release of their own with two Navi Ocean models. The catch is that there will be a drawing to be able to purchase. Anyone going to enter the drawing?



https://launches.endclothing.com/?u...email&utm_campaign=2017-12-04_ENDTimex_Active

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> It looks like END is getting in on the "x Timex" action with a special limited release of their own with two Navi Ocean models. The catch is that _*there will be a drawing to be able to purchase.*_ Anyone going to enter the drawing?


Dear END;

You have got to be f'n kidding. The whole "Timex X ...." malarkey has really gone deep in to absurdity if you think you can pull this artifical exclusivity garbage. So no, I won't be entering.

Signed,

Timex Fan stuck here in reality.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> A special limited release of their own with two Navi Ocean models.
> The catch is that there will be a drawing to be able to purchase.


Having "END" printed on the face of the watch is a pretty big negative.
And $40 more for a maple box and leather NATO isn't worth it.

Other than that I like the black one with red seconds.
It takes the good design features of the Navi while leaving out the 13-24 numbers and "matching" hour hand.

But I still think that the original J Crew Andros has the best dial (if the day/date were omitted).


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Marlin back in stock at Timex.com ....


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

The END -- neat watch, like the look, don't care if "END" is on the dial (never heard of them lol). I'll pass for now. I have a vintage diver style with similar aesthetic.

Meanwhile, the above '72 Timex made it all through the night and into the morning (totalling 38 hours) without the rate going totally off the rails and +20spd average. Good enough for now! Onto the next one...

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> 3 Black Scouts redialed with Mod Watch, Military Field (mk1) and T-Retro:
> 
> View attachment 12705615
> 
> ...


Is that the 40mm scout case?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Is that the 40mm scout case?


All 3 cases are 40mm Scouts.

BTW - there are 2 different dark Scout cases. 
One, like I've used here, is black. 
The other is brownish-gray.

FYI - Not sure which one you're looking at - a Mod Watch stem won't work on a Scout movement, but a Scout stem will work on a Mod Watch movement.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Indiglo Heaven

20171206_172652 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> All 3 cases are 40mm Scouts.
> 
> BTW - there are 2 different dark Scout cases.
> One, like I've used here, is black.
> ...


The middle one. It's phenomenal.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> The middle one. It's phenomenal.


You're consistent - that's the same dial that was in the "Sinnex" you had.

This one was a lot more difficult - some hurdles were not overcome....


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, so definitely not familiar enough with Timex but, what's the deal with their "Ameri can" aluminum cans?!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

What's wrong, do you find New York Pigeons on historically American Norwegian-owed Dutch shell companies designed in Italy confusing???

(Just looking for a reason to post this for _ManOnTime × Timex_)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Trying my luck again with a vintage Timex. This one is a quartz jump minute.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> What's wrong, do you find New York Pigeons on historically American Norwegian-owed Dutch shell companies designed in Italy confusing???
> 
> (Just looking for a reason to post this for _ManOnTime × Timex_)
> 
> View attachment 12722609


funny thing is they keep selling out on staple pigeon's website

https://www.staplepigeon.com/search?q=timex


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Trying my luck again with a vintage Timex. This one is a quartz jump minute.


Very nice piece you have you don't see many of those around.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> funny thing is they keep selling out on staple pigeon's website
> 
> https://www.staplepigeon.com/search?q=timex


P.T. Barnum was right.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I would have buy the Timex expedition ranger, have they make a workable rotating bezel instead of a fixed decorative one. This will be a great pilot/diver watch.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> P.T. Barnum was right.


I don't think so, If I knew someone in that 15-25 demographic that wore clothes and shopped at staplepigeon I would think this would make for a great gift


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> I would have buy the Timex expedition ranger, have they make a workable rotating bezel instead of a fixed decorative one. This will be a great pilot/diver watch.


Does the bezel rotate? that's a good question.
For sure, 100%, the bezel on the Allied Coastline does rotate.
But for the Ranger, according to this thread, we do not know yet.
Though most evidence points to the bezel being fixed.
(Reviews on Amazon say it's fixed,
Timex's marketing does not say it rotates, while the do say the Allied Coastline does)

_EDIT: Well, after a bit of time, several users have confirmed that the Ranger bezel does NOT rotate_


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Giving my "M2" a little wrist time today. Very stiff strap ...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> I would have buy the Timex expedition ranger, have they make a workable rotating bezel instead of a fixed decorative one. This will be a great pilot/diver watch.


I want to put that dial into a scout case. @cayabo can it be done?!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> I want to put that dial into a scout case.


Me too!

You keep coming back to the same style of dial. 
In fact, I think this has the same hands as the Sinnex.

It is a good question.... I almost bought a Ranger just to see, but it's way to big for me.
Short answer, I think it's too big.
You might do some comparisons to it and the Black Scout Sinnex I posted a while back (Same hands in a Scout case) - if you need a better pic for measuring, PM me.
If there was one locally I'd take my calipers in and measure it, but my Walmart/JC Penny/Target have a very basic selection of Timex.

The Ranger is 43mm with a very beefy bezel.
The Scout is 40mm with a standard bezel.
T-Retro (Sinnex) is 38mm with a slim bezel -
and the Scout and T-Retro take the same size dial, so it may be possible...

The Ranger has a dial that is very similar to the 3-6-9 Military Field that is 43mm - Wolfsatz has one that I looked at and measured. The dial was too big to fit directly into a Scout.









But....

If you're determined to make it fit there are things you can do:
A) you have to turn down the chapter ring on a lathe (this can be tricky since it's made from white plastic)
B) then you have to shave down the dial - which ruins the Indiglo (can be done with side clippers, belt sander, file or ???)


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Does the bezel rotate? that's a good question.
> For sure, 100%, the bezel on the Allied Coastline does rotate.
> But for the Ranger, according to this thread, we do not know yet.
> Though most evidence points to the bezel being fixed.
> ...


It 100% does NOT rotate. Wearing my blue Ranger right now...it does look the part, quite convincing that it might be a real rotating bezel.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

My Ranger does not rotate



cayabo said:


> Does the bezel rotate? that's a good question.
> For sure, 100%, the bezel on the Allied Coastline does rotate.
> But for the Ranger, according to this thread, we do not know yet.
> Though most evidence points to the bezel being fixed.
> ...


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I can try this out tonight. I have both watches 



cayabo said:


> Me too!
> 
> You keep coming back to the same style of dial.
> In fact, I think this has the same hands as the Sinnex.
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have some love resurrected for a watch I first wore at age 11 as a present from my nan when I went to big school.

47 years later timex have released exactly the same watch.









And my my lovely wife just bought it for me all over again.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I can try this out tonight. I have both watches


Just a thought, don't know if you have one, the Ranger dial may fit in a Scout 43???


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Let’s see..... I started this thread 9 years ago and it’s still going strong. I love it!


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

double post cause I been away so long I’m an idiot now


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I have both


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

This one arrived today. Absolutely perfect, with case and warranty card.


----------



## Jarick (May 18, 2015)

I picked up this Fairfield last week as I wanted a clean minimalist quartz watch that could be dressed up or down. I plan on having an automatic dressy diver with stainless bracelet like an Orient for daily wear and this would be an option to mix it up or wear with a suit. I've got black and brown leather NATO straps and a few nylon as well. Here it is on the brown leather:










It's a great watch for the $35 or whatever I paid for it off amazon. Wears a big bigger than the 40mm Weekender which I like. Definitely a clean and versatile watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Newest Kid on the Timex House


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A lot of timex watches being sold at $40.30 @ Rakuten with GIFT10 coupon is back.... $30 for many watches. Just got the Vintage Weekender Oversized.


----------



## Jarick (May 18, 2015)

I should add after looking closely at the Fairfield, the second hand lands directly between the markers on half the watch. I don't care at this price.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

If anyone is interested, the code "GQTIMEX" gets you Todd Snyder's watches for $100 for the next three days.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Taking advantage of the 15th on the date wheel:









(Scout dial, Fairfield strap, Military Field case)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my Jump Minute in the mail today. This thing is insanely cool. And is in really good shape for being an '81. The seller did say it was polished and stuff - but still, there's almost no brassing or pitting to speak of.



















And here's a video. If you listen closely, you can hear it. This must be the origin of the loud Timexes.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Got my Jump Minute in the mail today. This thing is insanely cool. And is in really good shape for being an '81. The seller did say it was polished and stuff - but still, there's almost no brassing or pitting to speak of.
> 
> And here's a video. If you listen closely, you can hear it. This must be the origin of the loud Timexes.


Curse you! Now I must have one! Putting my jealousy aside, I will add that that is an awesome watch, and very pretty to boot. Congrats!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vioviv said:


> Curse you! Now I must have one! Putting my jealousy aside, I will add that that is an awesome watch, and very pretty to boot. Congrats!


Here's the seller.

https://www.ebay.com/usr/trevd8?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I'll be keeping an eye on his wares.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Got my Jump Minute in the mail today. This thing is insanely cool. And is in really good shape for being an '81. The seller did say it was polished and stuff - but still, there's almost no brassing or pitting to speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a square jump minute, and had a square one that I sold. Always on the look for round ones.

The battery life on them is outstanding, as it should be. It only moves once a minute. (No constant stepper-motor in motion.)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I have a square jump minute, and had a square one that I sold. Always on the look for round ones.
> 
> The battery life on them is outstanding, as it should be. It only moves once a minute. (No constant stepper-motor in motion.)


Matt I didn't know Timex made a square version looked on eBay and picked one up for $18 shipped.I would love to see yours I have two round versions but one needs repairing I have a extra movement just in case it can't be fixed.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Lined up a few of mine......


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weekender Chronograph on Waterbury strap:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Cool. I didn’t know they made a green.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Cool. I didn't know they made a green.


Agree. That Green looks gorgeous.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Weekender Chronograph on Waterbury strap:
> 
> View attachment 12741393
> 
> ...


that strap with that green dial awesome combo, love the weekender chrono's one of my favorites


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> that strap with that green dial awesome combo, love the weekender chrono's one of my favorites


Thanks guys.

The pics aren't quite true to the actual color. The dial seems to change depending on what it is reflecting.
It's not a super deep saturated green like the first pic or shiny aquamarine green in the last pic - it's just a straight medium-dark semi-gloss green.

The strap is thick with no taper and has to be paired with a substantial case and the Weekender Chrono makes a surprisingly good partner.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Scored an 8 box set of Timex repair parts. 375 pieces in all with crowns, stems, dials, hands, movements and crystals. I'm sure it's picked over, but maybe I'll get lucky and find a couple of vintage dials or movements I can use. Worth it for $136. Can't wait to see these!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I was going to do an unboxing post of my long awaited Traditional Waterbury 3-hander, but it didn't quite work out how I hoped.

First of all, it took six weeks to get it delivered, and countless emails to Timex to convince them that UPS never even picked it up. So I was pretty excited when it finally arrived. But my first impression?

It's too big. Timex.com says 40mm x 11mm thick x 20mm lugs. 40mm is my max for a 3-hander without a dive-style bezel, and as soon as I opened the box, I could tell it was too big. But just in case, I double checked the specs.









40mm diameter? My calipers say 41.65mm. 11mm thick? My calipers say 12.4mm. They got the lug size right.









Okay, my 7.25-inch flat wrist can handle 41mm-42mm as long as the L2L doesn't exceed 49mm.









49.9mm. Well, darn. And why 12.4mm thick? My Hamilton Khaki King is 11mm and it's an automatic w/a day/date wheel and a display back. What else do they have packed inside this thing? Seeing it in the flesh, that gorgeous dial just looked lost on a big hunk of metal.

I decided to try it on anyway. I would have included a wrist shot, but I didn't have a chance to take one. I put the strap on too tightly, and was trying to adjust it, and couldn't get it off! The tang is too big! Like everything else on this g'dm watch. I was about to reach for my springbar tool before I completely lost feeling in my hand, but one final herculean yank managed to get it off. Safe to say that I am never putting it back on.









_(This was the only wrist shot I took -- as proof in case I had to cut the damn thing off before returning it to Timex.)_

Oh well, not every watch can be a winner. I have much love for Timex, but this was disappointing. It's a beautiful dial ... and then I noticed the date window ...









See the tiny spec next to the 3 o'clock? It's not an ant ... that's the date window. And yes, it's using a black date wheel on an otherwise cream colored dial. I suppose they wanted folks to be able to find it ... you can't read it, but at least you know it's there.

So I'd say they got everything right on this, except for the diameter, thickness, L2L length, the strap, the buckle, the date window, and the date wheel.

It's my own fault for overhyping a watch to myself. I've seen a few members wearing this in WRUW posts, and I was smitten with it. Maybe I got a lemon? I could replace the tang, and I don't need to see the date. I'm certainly not recommending against it, especially if you can handle a larger watch. Just be careful putting it on. But for me? It's too big for my skinny wrist, and would never have ordered it with its real dimensions, and sadly it's going back to Timex ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> I was going to do an unboxing post of my long awaited Traditional Waterbury 3-hander, but it didn't quite work out how I hoped.
> 
> First of all, it took six weeks to get it delivered, and countless emails to Timex to convince them that UPS never even picked it up. So I was pretty excited when it finally arrived. But my first impression?
> 
> ...


One little quibble with your otherwise fine rant.....the thickness is ok as much of it is due to a fantasticly retro Domed crystal. It would be thinner with a flatter crystal, but I prefer this present fatso crystal. Ok, rant on....


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> I was going to do an... and sadly it's going back to Timex ...


I too was amazed when I first got a hold of a Waterbury 40 and found it was 42 - why, oh why would you call it a Waterbury 40???
The Waterbury chrono is listed as 42 and it's 43, where as the 38 is an honest 38????????

When I posted about it someone made the comment that Timex must be adhering to the same rules that are used for "dimensional lumber".

I also agree with your thickness comments. 
The same movement is in the Metal Field 36 and it is 8mm thick. 
Add a couple mm's for the domed crystal we all love and you should still be at 10-11mm.
If you take the back off, you'll find an empty cavern.
The plastic spacer that holds the movement in actually takes up at least 1-2mm of thickness.

I also agree that it would be better if the date wheel was skipped.

In fact, I'd love to see this same dial in the 38mm case, slimmed down to 11mm thick with the date wheel omitted - and, as long as I'm dreaming, I'd give it a tapered 20mm strap in place of the straight 18.

Timex marketing and web presence is immature, haphazard and frustrating.
It happens over and over.
It's Jamil Kahn's responsibility - he's on LinkedIn - and I think you should let him know that a Harvard grad can do a lot better.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamilkhan2/


----------



## Kru Chris (Jan 4, 2014)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Well, my first TIMEX was 1.50 € + shipping. It turned out to be in pristine condition and ticking strongly. Wow! I had discarded TIMEX as a maker of cheap quartzes. Man, I was wrong as prohibition!!

* deep horological roots, production in Scotland, too
* Quality movements. Which keep going when in good condition.
* often bargain bin prices. Paid $ 2-20 and found even NOS, new old stock and mint ones

No bragging rights, but for a watch which _does the job *reliably*_ , they get my vote!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Matt I didn't know Timex made a square version looked on eBay and picked one up for $18 shipped. I would love to see yours


Technically this one is a woman's, but I have a vintage Helbros and a couple vintage Hamitons this size, so I'm OK with it. My wrist is approximatley 7.75".









This is the one I sold:









I love the solid, and loud "click!" these things make when jumping.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Timex is like that frustrating but lovable teenage kid. You really want him to do better because he’s wasting his potential, but you can’t help but love the kid.


----------



## Kru Chris (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome variety, great photos. TIMEX wasn't even on my radar. I had misconceptions like a) no horological history, b) no mechanical timepieces and c) cheap & cheerful.

I stand corrected. The mechanical watches are classics and they _perform_

This is what's so surprising. High end watches "needing" (to line the conglomerates' pockets) all kind of parts replaced. Which owner of a Timex would replace the crown etc.?!? Some owner of an AP RO was quoted 60% of the list price for such an overhaul after just 7 years' time!

OTOH, some basic movement from 1948 lasted more than 50 years on my mother's wrist. I really would like to check those replaced parts vs the parts which lasted for almost 60 years. From an engineering & metallurgical perspective. Using the electronic microscope for magnification. Oops, the parts won't be returned!

Back to Timex, someone looking for a rugged everyday watch should get great _value_ .


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*YankeeExpress* - I totally agree with your quibble on the dome, and I should have specified it as something they got right. It is certainly the second best part of the watch after the dial, and looking again at my photos, the distortion is lovely. But the case itself is an unfortunately oversized chunk o'metal that detracts from the rest.
*Cayabo* -- You said exactly what I wanted to say with my single watch review. I think we all agree Timex had a spectacular year w/the Marlin, the Navi Harbor, the Midget and Vintage Weekenders, the new TS x Timex models, and plenty more. Yet, it's a schizophrenic company with a design team doing A+ work, a marketing and sales engine that seems afraid of its own shadow, and a deplorable website w/awful customer service. They should be at the forefront of the smaller watch trend, which is what makes the W-bury Traditional all the more frustrating ... as you said, it would be perfect at 38mm.
*Kru Chris - *you weren't responding to my post per se, but I agree 1000% with both your posts despite my negative experience with the Waterbury. I own 20+ Timex watches, the vast majority celebrating those deep horological roots, and I'll be a customer for life.
*RotorRonin --* Your comment is a perfect, succinct summary of my feelings. I am rooting for Timex in a big way to start acting like an adult without losing what makes them a special kid -- they have the resources and history to make as much of an impact on the watch industry as Rolex or Swatch Group or Seiko/Citizen/Casio -- but like that unruly kid with misdirected potential, you hope their talent becomes the ultimate driving force in their life.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Weekender Chronograph on Waterbury strap:


Gorgeous pictures, btw. You should teach a class in wrist shot photography.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I have love for Timex, but _why is the second hand shorter than the hour hand_?!

I voiced my incredulity at work, and literally everyone thinks I'm nuts.

You guys get me, right? _Right?!_


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Technically this one is a woman's, but I have a vintage Helbros and a couple vintage Hamitons this size, so I'm OK with it. My wrist is approximatley 7.75".
> 
> View attachment 12742686
> 
> ...


The one you sold is like the one I'm getting only in silver coming from Russia.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> I have love for Timex, but _why is the second hand shorter than the hour hand_?!
> 
> I voiced my incredulity at work, and literally everyone thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> You guys get me, right? _Right?!_


That would drive me literally insane.
Here's an idea: cut out a circle of white posterboard or heavy stock paper, big enough to cover the second hand sweep but keeping the numerals and the ends of the hour/minute hands visible, add the word "Timex," paste it on the crystal, and your coworkers will probably never notice the difference, and you won't have to keep looking at that monstrosity.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rakuten special for just over 30.

Havind fun with the kiddos at laser tag (them) me just killing time with timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Glamper


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

I like this combo more than I thought I would.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

20mm leather strap squeezed on to Grandpa's Easy Reader today, which actually doesn't look bad at all thanks to the angled lugs.

I'm not a "bracelet-with-watch" guy, not nearly hip or trendy enough for that, but the black band is a friendship bracelet my 9-yr old son made me and ran to put on my wrist when I walked in the door, so that will be worn until it falls off.

Watch from grandpa, bracelet from son. I guess I need to steal a strap from dad next!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Watch from grandpa, bracelet from son. I guess I need to steal a strap from dad next!


Or, a supple leather handbag from your mother-in-law for making straps???


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Or, a supple leather handbag from your mother-in-law for making straps???


stupid.space.bug.is.back.again...or.it.never.left?

That is only advisable on my case if I was looking for a Divorce.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Timex Expedition Scout chrono. I don't usually leave the stock straps on watches, but this one is not bad and I really like the red stitching.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

I love tools and implements that help me accomplish what I set out to do.

Timex, Garmin, Epic


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today... on the wrist

20171225_120105 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Really liking the versatility of the color combination of the dial. Looks really good with light brown strap, dark brown strap, and Green Nylon.

20171225_141552 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171225_150033 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171225_150202 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171225_150308 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Really loving my new Easy Reader 40th Anniversary.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Really liking the versatility of the color combination of the dial. Looks really good with light brown strap, dark brown strap, and Green Nylon.
> 
> 20171225_141552 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


those look great, thanks for the suggestions, I have this Weekender still using the stock strap, the olive green canvas , which is much more durable than my initial impressions have thought, turned out it stood up quite well to all my summer usage, mowing the lawn, raking, gardening etc. etc. I have a soft spot for this particular weekender. It's just has that certain work horse vibe to it.


----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is only advisable on my case if I was looking for a Divorce.


^^^This.^^^ No touchee the handbag. Ever.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

I love me some TIMEX!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Xmas present and loving it!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got this on eBay. Did a little negotiation with the seller and $35 later. Now I wait for it to show up.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I just got this on eBay.


That one's in pretty nice condition - usually they're quite beat up.

Indiglo, 200M water resistance and shock resistance.... what more could you want.

I've always thought that model would be fun to do a bezel mod on.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> That one's in pretty nice condition - usually they're quite beat up.
> 
> Indiglo, 200M water resistance and shock resistance.... what more could you want.
> 
> I've always thought that model would be fun to do a bezel mod on.


What kind of bezel mod? And I may throw a double-dome sapphire in it.

And a new nato for my jump minute.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Really loving my new Easy Reader 40th Anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 12757753


Kinda different seeing such a large, yet classic Timex on your wrist. Looks good.
I request an Indiglo shot & crown close-up.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Kinda different seeing such a large, yet classic Timex on your wrist. Looks good.
> I request an Indiglo shot & crown close-up.


Ask and ye shall receive.

It's true I love the vintages, but there are a lot of new Timex that speak to me.



















Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my Reef Gear from eBay today. It's kind of quirky with the Indiglo button, scalloped bezel and 18mm lugs.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

So, I absolutely despise TIMEX. :-d(if you believe that one, I have a bridge to sell you)That is why I took this older easy reader dive style and bought a battery for it today.(1216) I was over the moon when it started right up.The only niggle is that the Indiglo does not work







.The caseback says base metal bezel ss back.I disbelieve the base metal part because while the timing bezel is well worn the case does not appear to be.The bracelet is one I never could feel comfy with on another watch but it seems to fit this( it was sized already too) watch.I was going to go to Devils Lake today but my local Runnings Farm and fleet has rearranged things and come down on battery prices.They are actually a good deal there now. So I bought batteries for this and a favorite Armitron which also started right up. The lug end to lug end measure of this watch is 42 mm. Thickness is 9 mm and the width is 39.5 mm. This watch has the water resistant symbol on the dial but no concrete figure on wr. I would put water resistance at 30 meters. The lug width is 20 millimeters.I figure total cost for this watch is 10 to 15 bucks


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

I do like the some of the Timex, like the Fairfield, but what really bugs me is that the movement of the seconds hand just doesn't align to the seconds markers. To me, it just makes the brand a cheaper brand.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pfmail said:


> I do like the some of the Timex, like the Fairfield, but what really bugs me is that the movement of the seconds hand just doesn't align to the seconds markers. To me, it just makes the brand a cheaper brand.


I have some that don't hit every mark, and some that do.

I've also had watches that cost many times what an average Timex does that don't hit every marker. It's not an indication of "cheap".


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> I have some that don't hit every mark, and some that do.
> 
> I've also had watches that cost many times what an average Timex does that don't hit every marker. It's not an indication of "cheap".


I've never seen one that aligned properly. Since most of Timex's are already in the "affordable" segment, this shows that they don't care as much in the quality control area, which to me, makes them cheaper. Even in their ads, it shows that.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An older TIMEX .I have had it 4 years without wearing it.I had a new battery put in Friday total cost for the watch is 15 dollars near as I can figure.The Indiglo works.it was originally bought in a grab bag.I was not even sure it would work.I'm very glad it does.






The lug end to lug end measure is 39 mm.The thickness is 9.3 mm when measured to the top of the domed crystal and the width is 35.3 mm. The lugs are 18 mm. Not a big watch nor was it ever terribly expensive. I like it though.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pfmail said:


> I've never seen one that aligned properly. Since most of Timex's are already in the "affordable" segment, this shows that they don't care as much in the quality control area, which to me, makes them cheaper. Even in their ads, it shows that.


Ok.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I bet it would take a licking&#8230; just not from me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I've always like the black Waterbury on a black strap:

(pic stolen from someone here on WUS)








But at 42mm it is too large.

Here's a J Crew Platoon case with J Crew Military dial swapped into it making a similar watch at 35.5mm:


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

(pic stolen from someone here on WUS)
View attachment 12796891


But at 42mm it is too large.

youre welcome..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

(pic stolen from someone here on WUS)
View attachment 12796891


But at 42mm it is too large.

youre welcome..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

marathonna said:


> (pic stolen from someone here on WUS)
> View attachment 12796891
> 
> 
> ...


The proper way to have said it would be "... but at 42mm it is too large _for me_."

Your 42 looks about the same on you as my 36mm on me.

I copied your pic to my computer a long time ago - should have known it was you since the crystal is so clean...


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

pfmail said:


> I've never seen one that aligned properly. Since most of Timex's are already in the "affordable" segment, this shows that they don't care as much in the quality control area, which to me, makes them cheaper. Even in their ads, it shows that.


Here's a $2000+ Breitling Colt quartz that doesn't hit the marks go to about 3:20 you get a good look and it's off the mark pretty bad, but the movement is still considered high end for it's accuracy. I'll put Timex's accuracy up against any watch in it's class and against watches much more expensive.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I love my Timex expedition!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Here's a $2000+ Breitling Colt quartz that doesn't hit the marks go to about 3:20 you get a good look and it's off the mark pretty bad, but the movement is still considered high end for it's accuracy. I'll put Timex's accuracy up against any watch in it's class and against watches much more expensive.


I think the important thing to know about Timex movements is that they don't "snap" to a certain position but instead are "loose" by about ½ a second.
That means the second hand will land randomly each time it goes around since it is "bouncing" each time it stops.
Many people see the seconds hand missing the idices and think it was mounted wrong, but that's a bad assumption.

Now, on the chronos, when the sweep center hand doesn't align at 12 (and/or the subdials) - that's a workmanship issue.

By Timex' own admission (in a video made at a plant in India) they run all their watches for 24 hours on a rotisserie and if any of them are too slow they get rejected.
Not exactly the pinnacle of High Accuracy Quartz technology or quality control...

An interesting observation - in general, I find that my analog Timex are more accurate than my digital Timex - which surprises me.

The most accurate watch I have is one that I got for $0.99 off eBay for the strap - it was 4 sec slow over 13 months.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

billdebmatt said:


> Here's a $2000+ Breitling Colt quartz that doesn't hit the marks go to about 3:20 you get a good look and it's off the mark pretty bad, but the movement is still considered high end for it's accuracy. I'll put Timex's accuracy up against any watch in it's class and against watches much more expensive.


It looks like it, but at least it's consistently landed just a tag to the left to the mark - It would probably still bug me. LOL. For Timex's, it's all over the place. Maybe it's because Timex's marks are printed on the face. I can't tell if Breitling Colt's is the same. I just can't see why this doesn't both their Marketing people. I sure bothers me every time I look at mine. I know, I know...


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I think the important thing to know about Timex movements is that they don't "snap" to a certain position but instead are "loose" by about ½ a second.
> That means the second hand will land randomly each time it goes around since it is "bouncing" each time it stops.
> Many people see the seconds hand missing the idices and think it was mounted wrong, but that's a bad assumption.
> 
> ...


Is that sort of a quality control issue? If we actually mark the spot where the second hand snaps to on a let's say a blank face, are the marks going to be unevenly spaced? Maybe I should get a model with the second hand or with a sweeping second hand. LOL.

As far as the actual accuracy, not sure what the Timex standard is like, but I'm sure that they are reasonable.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pfmail said:


> Is that sort of a quality control issue? If we actually mark the spot where the second hand snaps to on a let's say a blank face, are the marks going to be unevenly spaced? Maybe I should get a model with the second hand or with a sweeping second hand. LOL.
> 
> As far as the actual accuracy, not sure what the Timex standard is like, but I'm sure that they are reasonable.


Not a QC issue.
It's the nature of the mechanism that powers the seconds hand.

The ubiquitous M905 movement is infamous for 2 things: the loud tick and the imprecise seconds hand.
Both of these features are due to the design of the movement - a movement that also has high torque, low power consumption, robustness & longevity.

As far as marking a spot on the face of the dial exactly where the second hand hits - that "spot" depends greatly on the orientation of the watch with respect to gravity.
eg - if you hold the watch by it's top strap with 12 o'clock up, the second hand will lead on the right side (from 1 o'clock to 5 o'clock) and lag on the left. Rotate the watch 180° and hold it by the other strap and it will still lead on the right again but this time it will be on the opposite side of the dial from 7 o'clock to 11 o'clock.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

@cayabo bless you for spreading truth and knowledge. I wish you were available to pop in every time someone breaks out the ol' seconds-hand-doesn't-hit-the-indices complaint.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Not a QC issue.
> It's the nature of the mechanism that powers the seconds hand.
> 
> The ubiquitous M905 movement is infamous for 2 things: the loud tick and the imprecise seconds hand.
> ...


I don't see the gravity pull behavior you describe, but it does seem that every min the 2nd hand would land at a slightly different spot. Maybe it's the movement torque, but to me, it just doesn't come out as precis. I actually like the louder tick, at least it doesn't bother me.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

pfmail said:


> Is that sort of a quality control issue? If we actually mark the spot where the second hand snaps to on a let's say a blank face, are the marks going to be unevenly spaced? Maybe I should get a model with the second hand or with a sweeping second hand. LOL.
> 
> As far as the actual accuracy, not sure what the Timex standard is like, but I'm sure that they are reasonable.


Mine hold up really well I set mine using time.gov and I last set my one watch back on the last daylight savings and it's within 3 seconds. My new ones, the Easy Reader is spot on still it's actually pretty cool to watch the second tick match up to the website second for second. My Waterbury Chrono also set up the same day, Christmas, is about a 1/2 second behind but that could be my fault, getting the seconds hand on the Chrono with the Stop watch seconds hand blocking the 12 it's tough to get it exact.

All my timex's run really close to exact, their accuracy to the price point is one area that doesn't get talked about enough and always overlooked. They're all better than my Samsung GS7 which is 24 seconds behind. They have always fared better than some of my Seiko's I used to own, I know it's blasphemy around here but Seiko's accuracy, at least in my anecdotal experience have always been rather poor. Not wildly poor but they don't hold a candle to Timex watches in regards to longevity of holding it's accuracy. My old Seiko's would get to be about 30 seconds behind after only a month. I had one a few years ago that was fast, Oh man that thing was fast, it would gain a minute a week if you let it. But I know Seiko is a deity around here so I'll just stop there before I'm tarred and feathered. LOL


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pfmail said:


> I've never seen one that aligned properly. Since most of Timex's are already in the "affordable" segment, this shows that they don't care as much in the quality control area, which to me, makes them cheaper. Even in their ads, it shows that.


Well.. Then it is not only a timex issue as you are eluding to.

Multiple mainstream brands have the exact same problem.

And that is 'your definition' of what QC should be.

Do millions of people that buy a $30 dollar watch expect the second hand to hit every marker? The obvious answer is no. They are happy with being reliable, affordable and good looking.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pfmail said:


> I don't see the gravity pull behavior you describe, but it does seem that every min the 2nd hand would land at a slightly different spot. Maybe it's the movement torque, but to me, it just doesn't come out as precis. I actually like the louder tick, at least it doesn't bother me.


Some time when you're in the men's - just watch the seconds for 5 minutes and note where it lands each time. You'll see that for 10-15 seconds it is exact in spots - then hold it differently and watch the "exact" area again and it'll be off. Timex can't "tune" nor adjust the seconds to be more accurate. This phenomena is much easier to see on watches with larger hands.

I too thought that the dials might be printed poorly. I carefully took a pic and then overlaid a precise 60 point "star" and found that the dial was good. A single point of data for what it's worth.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

billdebmatt said:


> Mine hold up really well I set mine using time.gov and I last set my one watch back on the last daylight savings and it's within 3 seconds. My new ones, the Easy Reader is spot on still it's actually pretty cool to watch the second tick match up to the website second for second. My Waterbury Chrono also set up the same day, Christmas, is about a 1/2 second behind but that could be my fault, getting the seconds hand on the Chrono with the Stop watch seconds hand blocking the 12 it's tough to get it exact.
> 
> All my timex's run really close to exact, their accuracy to the price point is one area that doesn't get talked about enough and always overlooked. They're all better than my Samsung GS7 which is 24 seconds behind. They have always fared better than some of my Seiko's I used to own, I know it's blasphemy around here but Seiko's accuracy, at least in my anecdotal experience have always been rather poor. Not wildly poor but they don't hold a candle to Timex watches in regards to longevity of holding it's accuracy. My old Seiko's would get to be about 30 seconds behind after only a month. I had one a few years ago that was fast, Oh man that thing was fast, it would gain a minute a week if you let it. But I know Seiko is a deity around here so I'll just stop there before I'm tarred and feathered. LOL


Because the Seiko's are automatics?


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. Then it is not only a timex issue as you are eluding to.
> 
> Multiple mainstream brands have the exact same problem.
> 
> ...


So you do thing this is a "problem?" I can sort of understand cayabo's insight on the movement, but it seems to be a something that is just accepted as ok. When I got my first Timex, an Expedition, 15 years ago, this is the first thing I noticed. Maybe this is just a movement thing not a QC issue, and there is nothing that can be done, but I don't agree with you on the cheap on price means cheap on quality point. I understand these are affordable, but still. My Timex costs more than $30, LOL. I don't really consider Timex a cheap brand. I actually like many of their watches - that's why I brought them. It's just that this particular "problem," in my view, would make the watches seem cheap.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Some time when you're in the men's - just watch the seconds for 5 minutes and note where it lands each time. You'll see that for 10-15 seconds it is exact in spots - then hold it differently and watch the "exact" area again and it'll be off. Timex can't "tune" nor adjust the seconds to be more accurate. This phenomena is much easier to see on watches with larger hands.
> 
> I too thought that the dials might be printed poorly. I carefully took a pic and then overlaid a precise 60 point "star" and found that the dial was good. A single point of data for what it's worth.


On mine, the hand is always ahead of the marks, but it seems like the gaps between the hand and the marks are different every min. I'll try for a longer period and see. Maybe like you said, there is a "cycle" on the movement.  Thanks for the info - this is all very interesting.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

pfmail said:


> Because the Seiko's are automatics?


Mine were quartz

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Quartz watch accuracy is temperature dependent.
When they were first being made, each watch could be independently tuned for accuracy.
Nowadays high accuracy quartz have a temperature compensation built in.

Here's a cool graph of a couple compensated movements vs a "standard" quartz:








Interestingly, as seen above, the effect of rising temperature is not always the same.
There is a temp at which a quartz watch will run fastest.
Any temp above or below will cause the watch to slow down.

Billdebmatt keeps his watches at an average temp that Timex are quite accurate.
If you store your watches out in the garage in Minnesota or Dubai, you'll see them lose time quite rapidly.

The Seiko running fast by a large amount is unusual.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

@brandon\

I wore the TS Mod Mod quite a bit during Christmas due to its festive colorway.
At some point it struck me, "Hey, I should throw all brandon\'s parts together to see his original vision".

What'd ya think?

































TS Mod Watch case, dial & strap
Vintage Diver crystal
Waterbury hands

Here's the original for comparison:


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Quartz watch accuracy is temperature dependent.
> When they were first being made, each watch could be independently tuned for accuracy.
> Nowadays high accuracy quartz have a temperature compensation built in.
> 
> ...


Very cool and interesting, cayabo. So those "Spring and Fall," "Summer," and "Winter" "Collections" might not just marketing gimmicks huh? LOL!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pfmail said:


> So you do thing this is a "problem?" I can sort of understand cayabo's insight on the movement, but it seems to be a something that is just accepted as ok. When I got my first Timex, an Expedition, 15 years ago, this is the first thing I noticed. Maybe this is just a movement thing not a QC issue, and there is nothing that can be done, but I don't agree with you on the cheap on price means cheap on quality point. I understand these are affordable, but still. My Timex costs more than $30, LOL. I don't really consider Timex a cheap brand. I actually like many of their watches - that's why I brought them. It's just that this particular "problem," in my view, would make the watches seem cheap.


I do not think it is a problem. If it was, they would not sell. It is a consumer issue; it bothers 'you'. It does not bother me one bit. And I do not think this Waterbury United is cheap at all in any sense of the word.

20171206_172652 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> @brandon\
> 
> I wore the TS Mod Mod quite a bit during Christmas due to its festive colorway.
> At some point it struck me, "Hey, I should throw all brandon\'s parts together to see his original vision".
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

First acquisition of 2018 
Timex Scout Brook 'Timex Archive'

20180113162727 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180113_150513 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> I do not think it is a problem. If it was, they would not sell. It is a consumer issue; it bothers 'you'. It does not bother me one bit. And I do not think this Waterbury United is cheap at all in any sense of the word.
> 
> 20171206_172652 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Does that Waterbury United's second hand hits the markers? Just kidding.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I could say yes.. I could use parallax to provide 100% evidence... but here's a good sample of just 4 of my timex. 
Answering your question first. No the Waterbury United is the one with the most deviation and does not hit the markers. Does that take the enjoyment of wearing this awesome piece. Absolutely not.

However, in the subject of the second hand hitting its markers.

Waterbury United - 
20180114_131907 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT - Hits it markers 85% of the dial - This is also my most accurate watch. 
20180114_131844 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_131832 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Smurf - Scout 40 - Hits the markers 90% around the dial 
20180114_131749 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_131744 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_131719 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Archive Scout Brook - Hits the marker 93% or so around the dial 
20180114_131450 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

A few minute videos

Blue Scout 
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/fWS5aa

Timex 3GMT
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/3f8d63

Archive Scout Brook
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/ph4e81

Then,, the counter argument could also be said like this:

Timex achieves what other can't costing 10 times more. Absoloute perfection on a 30$ dollar watch. 
and the winner is this simple 3 hander Waterbury. Look at this video
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Xp6Ej4

Weekender
20180114_141604 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_141607 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_141415 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_141446 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_141501 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

This right here is percent alingment on a 10+ year old watch
20180114_141138 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_141208 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180114_143338 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I could use parallax to provide 100% evidence...


"Parallax" used correctly - what I like most.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> "Parallax" used correctly - what I like most.


I have 13 timex on the table sitting right next to each other.... Ohh what a music they make. They get into a very funky rhythm!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I have 13 timex on the table sitting right next to each other.... Ohh what a music they make. They get into a very funky rhythm!!


We need to figure out how to get them to do some noise cancelling.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

After all that fiddling around with my Timex watches... this is what will remain for the rest of the day.

Scout Brook on a premium Nato from Amazon.

20180114_151618 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Nein, Mein freund .Das TIMEX ist gut! For the






specifications mouse over the picture kamerad.






This mammal seems happy to see my TIMEX.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> "Parallax" used correctly - what I like most.


Everything is relative, huh? LOL!


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> We need to figure out how to get them to do some noise cancelling.


Be careful, with the "right" harmonic frequency, they can destroy your house! Hahaha.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> First acquisition of 2018
> Timex Scout Brook 'Timex Archive'
> 
> 20180113162727 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Cool band!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> I could say yes.. I could use parallax to provide 100% evidence... but here's a good sample of just 4 of my timex.
> Answering your question first. No the Waterbury United is the one with the most deviation and does not hit the markers. Does that take the enjoyment of wearing this awesome piece. Absolutely not.
> 
> However, in the subject of the second hand hitting its markers.
> ...


One thing you hit it head on - the personal enjoyment. 100% agree. I just think it's doable. Casio does a pretty good job on this.


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

Agreed! There will always be demand for classically styled, affordable, and durable watches. I've got a lot of love for my Easy Reader (although I've somehow misplaced it right now!)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dooberfloober said:


> Agreed! There will always be demand for classically styled, affordable, and durable watches. I've got a lot of love for my Easy Reader (although I've somehow misplaced it right now!)


Don't bother looking right now,
You must replace it immediately with a 40th anniversary edition.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Don't bother looking right now,
> You must replace it immediately with a 40th anniversary edition.


They need to make the numbers even bigger. LOL.

It would be cool if they come out with a smart Easy Reader where the number size increases when a hand passes...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Don't bother looking right now,
> You must replace it immediately with a 40th anniversary edition.


I agree!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well... I decided that 2018 would be the year of inventory reduction.
It wasn't a resolution, just some good advice for myself.
- I have visions of getting the Timex collection to 24 or less....

2 weeks in & I've bought 4 more and sold none.
Right now there's another on Craigslist that I'm going to buy - sigh.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Well... I decided that 2018 would be the year of inventory reduction.
> It wasn't a resolution, just some good advice for myself.
> - I have visions of getting the Timex collection to 24 or less....
> 
> ...


2k post Timex Giveaway?

I can lend a reduction hand.. send me a PM on the TX that you have on the chopping block.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> I agree!
> 
> View attachment 12808015


It's a 38. Does it feel small? I like the feel of 41.

I notice that the 40th Reader watches on Timex's Web site are a bit different in colors in second hands and band.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pfmail said:


> It's a 38. Does it feel small? I like the feel of 41.
> 
> I notice that the 40th Reader watches on Timex's Web site are a bit different in colors in second hands and band.


I have a nearly 8" wrist, and since the Easy Reader has a thin bezel it wears a bit. Bigger than it is.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Well... I decided that 2018 would be the year of inventory reduction.
> It wasn't a resolution, just some good advice for myself.
> - I have visions of getting the Timex collection to 24 or less....
> 
> ...


i hit 240 last week....watches not weight btw. I sold 4 this week and have 2 inbound. Need to purge another 50 or so. LOL


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Well... I decided that 2018 would be the year of inventory reduction.
> It wasn't a resolution, just some good advice for myself.
> - I have visions of getting the Timex collection to 24 or less....
> 
> ...


i hit 240 last week....watches not weight btw. I sold 4 this week and have 2 inbound. Need to purge another 50 or so. LOL


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pfmail said:


> One thing you hit it head on - the personal enjoyment. 100% agree. I just think it's doable. Casio does a pretty good job on this.


To your credit..
I was reviewing accuracy in some if the watchs I don't wear often.

My two Bertucci's one being the entry level DX3 and another titanium.. Both hit the markers perfectly.

.... But yet, most if my timex get worn more often...


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

pfmail said:


> I notice that the 40th Reader watches on Timex's Web site are a bit different in colors in second hands and band.


Went into the Easy Reader section on timex.com, and there are actually 2 versions of the 40th Anniversary! I almost pulled the trigger on the one with the red seconds hand, but now...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pfmail said:


> Went into the Easy Reader section on timex.com, and there are actually 2 versions of the 40th Anniversary! I almost pulled the trigger on the one with the red seconds hand, but now...


...but the fear that the second hand does not hit the markers perfectly; ruined the trigger... 
What a shame.

This was on my wrist all day yesterday.

20180115_145155 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> ...but the fear that the second hand does not hit the markers perfectly; ruined the trigger...
> What a shame.


There is no fear. I know it doesn't. That's the thing though, I will always have 2nd thought when looking at Timex. I might just get both and drive myself crazy for the next 40 years. The do look nice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pfmail said:


> There is no fear. I know it doesn't. That's the thing though, I will always have 2nd thought when looking at Timex. I might just get both and drive myself crazy for the next 40 years. The do look nice.


Walmart is selling the Easy Readers 40th edition. check them out there and choose the ones that do hit the markers. Mistery solved.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pfmail said:


> Went into the Easy Reader section on timex.com, and there are actually 2 versions of the 40th Anniversary! I almost pulled the trigger on the one with the red seconds hand, but now...


I may be slightly biased, but the white dial with red seconds hand is the only real choice when it comes to the 40ths.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I may be slightly biased, but the white dial with red seconds hand is the only real choice when it comes to the 40ths.


I second that, though I do love the Easy Readers, but there is something about the white dial with red seconds hand that transports me back to the 70's and that's what you want in an anniversary issue.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

The Timexplorer


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Since it's Tuesday...


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

billdebmatt said:


> I second that, though I do love the Easy Readers, but there is something about the white dial with red seconds hand that transports me back to the 70's and that's what you want in an anniversary issue.


I do like the red too but the Special Edition has better leather strap and low lead brass - it seems to be harder to get now, except from timex.com.

Reading through the reviews, it's funny on how many complain about the INDIGLO "40" projection.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Since it's Tuesday...
> 
> View attachment 12811667


It is nice looking with the clean classic look, but, it does look small on your wrist. LOL! My friend has a women's Originals size 38, which is the same size as the 40th - I think Timex definitely should make the men's Readers just a tag bigger.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pfmail said:


> It is nice looking with the clean classic look, but, it does look small on your wrist. LOL!


Please schedule a dilated eye exam with your optometrist.


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

pfmail said:


> I think Timex definitely should make the men's Readers just a tag bigger.


Hey now, as a small-waisted fella I think 35mm is plenty big enough!!! 
But really I can see how it would make sense for them to offer a 40mm model for both the large-wristed and people with poor vision. Gotta live up to the "Easy Reader" name, after all.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just a W'bury today...


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

pfmail said:


> I do like the red too but the Special Edition has better leather strap and low lead brass - it seems to be harder to get now, except from timex.com.
> 
> Reading through the reviews, it's funny on how many complain about the INDIGLO "40" projection.


people love to complain. LOL but anywho if you sign up for Timex.com emailing list you can get 15% off or wait until Valentine's Day season, I'm sure they will run a special then.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

billdebmatt said:


> people love to complain. LOL but anywho if you sign up for Timex.com emailing list you can get 15% off or wait until Valentine's Day season, I'm sure they will run a special then.


I have restrain myself from getting the red version now, which is only $40 @Amazon...


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

I just discovered this thread. I have a year old Fly-back chronograph on bracelet. While I like the watch, it doesn't get much wrist time. I have had little success sizing the bracelet. It is either one link too loose or one link too tight. It appears that most of the modern Timex use a similar bracelet, other than the center links being polished or brushed. Does anyone know if there are half-links for this guy, or have a suggestion for sizing?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

pfmail said:


> I have restrain myself from getting the red version now, which is only $40 @Amazon...


It's screaming at you to buy it, pull the trigger.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

T2P035KW for today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Chaps,
Glad to see Timex with up to50% off,however when I found what I was looking for the watch is Out of Stock.
.

I am looking for Weekender with sub seconds dial at 6oclock.

If you have one and willing to do a trade let me know.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey Chaps,
> Glad to see Timex with up to50% off,however when I found what I was looking for the watch is Out of Stock.
> .
> 
> ...


here some options.

Sears.com

https://www.nywatchstore.com/tw2p86700.html

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P86700-Weekender-Mini-Sweep-Titanium-Tone/dp/B01GI8R0EG


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The Marlin is in stock at the Timex site. You can get it for $169.15 if you sign up for email list.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> here some options.
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> ...


I don't think they like trades.

I know where to find it. Multitude of ebay sellers have it at over MSRP.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I don't think they like trades.
> 
> I know where to find it. Multitude of ebay sellers have it at over MSRP.


ahhh Gotcha. sorry


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Removed. Double post.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

ki6h said:


> The Marlin is in stock at the Timex site. You can get it for $169.15 if you sign up for email list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get the $169 deal? I signed up a couple of weeks ago to be notified when it returns. I've heard nothing from Timex.com.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> How do you get the $169 deal?


Pretty sure when you first sign up for the Timex mailing list you get a 15% off coup. $199 * .85 = 169.15.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> Pretty sure when you first sign up for the Timex mailing list you get a 15% off coup. $199 * .85 = 169.15.


Thanks. That occurred to me after my post.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Picked up a Scout Mid-Size.
Here's a pic of it with a J Crew:









I posted a small comparison between the two.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

ki6h said:


> The Marlin is in stock at the Timex site. You can get it for $169.15 if you sign up for email list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like they took it off timex.com. It was there this morning. Gotta up the price on that...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Picked up a Scout Mid-Size.
> Here's a pic of it with a J Crew:
> 
> View attachment 12818133
> ...


I like the Scout case, but the JCrew dial and hands.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I like the Scout case, but the JCrew dial and hands.


Ha - I'm just the opposite (except I don't like the arrow seconds hand).


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Ha - I'm just the opposite (except I don't like the arrow seconds hand).


I've been on a no-date dial kick lately.

Now that I look closer, I think I prefer the JCrew case as well, but I'd want the arrow seconds. 

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I've been on a no-date dial kick lately.
> 
> Now that I look closer, I think I prefer the JCrew case as well, but I'd want the arrow seconds.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


Unfortunately, the movement in the J Crew is a tiny women's watch style. 
There's no way the M905 from the Scout Mid will fit, so a quick swap is out - this I know for sure.

But... there's a chance the dials could be swapped on the movements.

I have a dream of making a IWC style Aviator dial for the J Crew, but I have to learn a couple skills I don't yet posses.
If it ever happens I'll have a couple extra J Crew dials for you...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And just for ManOnTime - a "Vintage Military Field" Timex....



castlk said:


> _*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got a couple Navi Divers in a trade, but I dont know much about them, are they old or still in production?
Looks cool with factory polished patina.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jay McQueen said:


> Just got a couple Navi Divers in a trade, but I dont know much about them, are they old or still in production?
> Looks cool with factory polished patina.
> 
> View attachment 12819623


These are new watches currently being sold by Timex. Yours look amazing.

If you want to trade one, I would be interested.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> These are new watches currently being sold by Timex. Yours look amazing.
> 
> If you want to trade one, I would be interested.


Thanks for the info! Got another type also, similar with numbers and date.
So far not thinking about trade, but will let you know if I change my mind.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello fellow Timex fans, it was suggested that someone might be able to help me out here. I have a Timex Sierra with a M921 movement and need to know if it has an End-Of-Life indicator.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome looking watch! Does the bezel rotate?


Jay McQueen said:


> Just got a couple Navi Divers in a trade, but I dont know much about them, are they old or still in production?
> Looks cool with factory polished patina.
> 
> View attachment 12819623


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

t minus said:


> Awesome looking watch! Does the bezel rotate?


Yes, it is non click and rotates both ways. I got the Navi Ocean also. Will try to take pics later.
The ballistic nylon strap it comes with is way to thick and short for me so I am using some other types.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is the Navi Ocean:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

t minus said:


> Hello fellow Timex fans, it was suggested that someone might be able to help me out here. I have a Timex Sierra with a M921 movement and need to know if it has an End-Of-Life indicator.


 Reply With Quote

If you don't find an answer what I would do is bring it to a watch shop, and see if they have any old batteries laying around that they might have recently changed and see if they can pop one in it and see what it does.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jay McQueen said:


> Just got a couple Navi Divers in a trade, but I dont know much about them, are they old or still in production?
> Looks cool with factory polished patina.
> 
> View attachment 12819623


The Timex Archive is kinda hard to find - there's a tiny link at the top of the home page.

Long ago, Todd Snyder worked for J Crew.
He was the driving force behind the Timex × J Crew collaborations.
Namely the Army Field Watch and the Andros Diver.









The Navi is the same case and bezel as the Andros.

2 years ago J Crew stopped selling the Andros Diver in blue but then viola, the Navi line appeared last fall in the Timex Archive.

Here's the page with all the current Navis:

https://www.timex.com/archive/watches/styles/navi/


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I have the Todd Synder military and I really like it. I've been looking at / thinking about the Navi Harbor ( TW2R73300LG ) in the brushed case. Still on the fence as I don't 'need' yet another Timex military watch, but then again, can you ever have too many watches?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

pfmail said:


> It looks like they took it off timex.com. It was there this morning. Gotta up the price on that...


Aaaaand... They're back!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

t minus said:


> Hello fellow Timex fans, it was suggested that someone might be able to help me out here. I have a Timex Sierra with a M921 movement and need to know if it has an End-Of-Life indicator.


According to this site, it does have EOL.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

t minus said:


> Hello fellow Timex fans, it was suggested that someone might be able to help me out here. I have a Timex Sierra with a M921 movement and need to know if it has an End-Of-Life indicator.


First, I don't know if it has an EOL.

But, Indiglo is dimmer when the battery is low.
Its common for a Timex with a weak battery to stop after Indiglo is used and then begin running later when it's left alone.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Gotta love this one, right?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Someone said Archive!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> Aaaaand... They're back!


They put the page up, but it's out of stock.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

jatherly said:


> Gotta love this one, right?
> 
> View attachment 12820939


T2M563
model number


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> According to this site, it does have EOL.


Thank you very much, that is exactly the information I needed and from what I can tell it is the exact movement.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

cayabo said:


> But, Indiglo is dimmer when the battery is low.
> Its common for a Timex with a weak battery to stop after Indiglo is used and then begin running later when it's left alone.


Thank you, this is good information to know as well. I appreciate it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Thank you, this is good information to know as well. I appreciate it.


Told you, you would get some feedback here with the Timexers!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Told you, you would get some feedback here with the Timexers!


Yep, was a good suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jkpa said:


>


How do you like your watch?


----------



## RomanM (Dec 19, 2015)

I love them too!









Have a nice Sunday!

Roman


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

HELP TIMEXPERTS!

I want to clean the inside of the crystal of this old red dot diver. I've had this thing in the shoebox for a long time, and last night I cranked it up, and the hands align nicely, and the date wheel works. It looks like some dirty water, so it should clean up nicely.









I figured I'd be done in 15 minutes. I was very happy to see a clean movement -- the watch obviously fogged or got wet inside at some point, and I was worried it would be rusty or dirty.









I used the Vintage Timex Watch Forum archive (at Network54.com). No pictures of course because of f'ng Photobucket, but several members have service manuals with good descriptions. I was able to find the setting lever, loosen the screw, and pull the crown/stem easily. I should have kept reading, because I thought the whole movement/dial/handset would pop out like a Vostok. Um ... nope ...

Took me a moment to notice that the case back opening is a bit smaller than the movement. I kept reading, and the crystal has to be removed from the front. Argh. I'm going to continue to do my research (like what crystal puller to buy), BUT if anyone here (Cayabo?) has advice for me, I'd appreciate it.

NEXT ... my first Timex mod attempt is already stalled...

I want to do a couple of simple mods in this 2005 Timex auto. I got exactly this far ...



























Does anyone have any idea how to remove the crown/stem from this? I'm guessing the plastic retaining ring is hiding the solution, but would love to hear that it's easier than that. Or not. Any ideas would be welcome!

As always, thanks in advance!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I'm 99% certain it's a SeaGull of some sort or a clone or something. I thinks it's an ST6D-L.

https://cdn3.bigcommerce.com/s-iic0.../ST6DLside2__61995.1477073107.500.750.jpg?c=2

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-movement-st6d-l-ladies-mechanical-movements/

I've tried searching and came up empty. I'd post over in the Chinese forum - somebody over there has to know.

But since I don't see a tab, I'm guessing one of the screws just needs a quarter- or half-turn. Sometimes you can see where the stem is secured if you click it in and out and look closely.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> if anyone here (Cayabo?) has advice for me, I'd appreciate it.


Sorry - I have exactly 0 experience with mechanical Timex.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> ^ I'm 99% certain it's a SeaGull of some sort or a clone or something. I thinks it's an ST6D-L.
> 
> https://cdn3.bigcommerce.com/s-iic0.../ST6DLside2__61995.1477073107.500.750.jpg?c=2
> 
> ...


Thanks Brandon, and you are correct sir, it is an ST6D or a clone, which I got from an archived thread from 2005 on Vintage Timex Watches as the T-series autos were being released. You added a hyphen and "L," which I haven't seen. Does that mean "Ladies"?
No clue from push/pulling the crown. The plastic ring hides everything except the very top of the movement. I'm gonna do some more googling (and post as you recommend to the Chinese forum), but I might just have to loosen a screw and see what happens. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Sorry - I have exactly 0 experience with mechanical Timex.


Thanks for the reply, appreciate it, Cayabo.
I haven't started my research on replacing a crystal from the front, but the few times I've seen it referenced, it does not sound fun.
I gotta say, your mods look and sound effortless, even though I know they aren't.
Thanks again all!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Thanks for the reply, appreciate it, Cayabo.
> I haven't started my research on replacing a crystal from the front, but the few times I've seen it referenced, it does not sound fun.
> I gotta say, your mods look and sound effortless, even though I know they aren't.
> Thanks again all!


Thanks.
Most of them are effortless... when they work.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the 2-color black oversize Weekender Chrono.
In all the promo shots it looks like this:









(Notice the hands are in the traditional position which puts them in contrast with the subdials.)

For some reason, Timex has discontinued it.
There's probably fewer than 6 per year on eBay.
So when I saw one in "NWOT" condition I happily overpaid.

Today it arrived.
Upon opening it, I was very pleased.

But then,
this is what it looks like IRL - see how long it takes you to figure out the time:









Yeah, can you even find the center-seconds hand?

I've had couple Timex that were so hard to read (black fly-back chrono & Retro Medic) I had to get rid of them.
But this is thee worst so far.

A hands-swap would solve the problem, but off-white vintage hands are rare on Timex.









Sigh....


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vioviv said:


> You added a hyphen and "L," which I haven't seen. Does that mean "Ladies"?!


Yes, it does.

But, the Raketa Big Zero and Luch One-Hand watches also use ladies movements. And I'm pretty sure the Marlin reissue uses a ladies movement.

Don't worry, though. It's all semantics. If you are, um, feeling inadequate, feel free to print this out and carry it in your wallet:










But seriously, post some pics of the front of that watch. I'd like to see it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> Took me a moment to notice that the case back opening is a bit smaller than the movement. I kept reading, and the crystal has to be removed from the front. Argh. I'm going to continue to do my research (like what crystal puller to buy), BUT if anyone here (Cayabo?) has advice for me, I'd appreciate it.


Yup. That's a front loader. It's not as daunting as the task may seem. Get the best puller you can afford and go at it, or since you are replacing the crystal, get a cheap one, yank the crystal, measure and then buy a crystal and a quality crystal remover. I suggest www.esslinger.com.

I have this one, and it does the job. If I did more crystal removals/replacements than I do now, I'd probably get this one.



Vioviv said:


> Does anyone have any idea how to remove the crown/stem from this? I'm guessing the plastic retaining ring is hiding the solution, but would love to hear that it's easier than that. Or not. Any ideas would be welcome!
> 
> As always, thanks in advance!


Just a hunch, and I may be completely wrong, but did you try pushing this while pulling the stem?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I'm a big fan of the 2-color black oversize Weekender Chrono.
> In all the promo shots it looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 12837459
> ...


That is sharp I love it.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> But, the Raketa Big Zero and Luch One-Hand watches also use ladies movements. And I'm pretty sure the Marlin reissue uses a ladies movement.
> 
> ...


Much obliged for the Manly Card, I'll probably be needing it. I'm not concerned about it being a lady's movement -- seems sufficient for a 3-hander w/no date. I am documenting the entire mod process so I'll post pics when I'm finished with the whole thing. Which, um, might be a while ... it's nothing rare or interesting, just a T-series from 2005.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Yup. That's a front loader. It's not as daunting as the task may seem. Get the best puller you can afford and go at it, or since you are replacing the crystal, get a cheap one, yank the crystal, measure and then buy a crystal and a quality crystal remover. I suggest www.esslinger.com.
> 
> I have this one, and it does the job. If I did more crystal removals/replacements than I do now, I'd probably get this one.
> 
> Just a hunch, and I may be completely wrong, but did you try pushing this while pulling the stem?


Thanks for the reply ManOnTime ... and the words of encouragement. Appreciate the recommendations on the tools and parts. I was starting to shop for a hand-puller, so now I'll add this to the list.
As for the Sea-Gull, yes, that was my first hunch too. Nothing. Which could mean it's a) broken, b) I'm not pushing or pulling hard enough, or c) something completely unrelated. I spent a solid 20 minutes on that because it's the logical place for it. I thought it was a jewel for a bit ... that gold finish makes everything harder to see, even with the magnifier.
I'll let you know if that turns out to be the spot.
Thanks!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> ....
> But then,
> this is what it looks like IRL - see how long it takes you to figure out the time:
> 
> ...


I like the color scheme but I can see why you are disappointed. I had a similar situation with a Seiko having a light colored dial with light colored hands. I eventually sold it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> I like the color scheme but I can see why you are disappointed. I had a similar situation with a Seiko having a light colored dial with light colored hands. I eventually sold it.


Here's one of the other Timex that I had that was nearly impossible for me to see the time on - and this is a Timex marketing pic:









It's a beautiful dial with lumed numbers, but there were lighting conditions that I couldn't read it.

The black Fly-back Chrono was more a case of the dial being so busy it took awhile to figure out which white lines were the hands telling the time:


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I enjoy this Timex, but it is difficult to read at a glance. Only in the brightest light, like in this photo, does the watch become easily legible.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm a big fan of the 2-color black oversize Weekender Chrono.
> In all the promo shots it looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 12837459
> ...


WUS is all over the place and very buggy lately.. 
seems that doesn't like the chromebook browser (chrome)

This is a very nice fine. I like the pandaness of it. Love it! Even if it is hard to read. Don't understand why this combo of colors is not produced more.. I think it would be a big seller.. but then again.. Timex logic is Fuzzy Logic.

I am a sucker for pandas. Wore this one today:
20180125_225515 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and on this wrist now
20180125_225006 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Here's one of the other Timex that I had that was nearly impossible for me to see the time on - and this is a Timex marketing pic:
> 
> View attachment 12838297
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have its model number?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> Do you happen to have its model number?


T2N348

It's called the T-Series Retro (has a "T" on the seconds hand) Originals Medic White & Air Force Blue.
Great watch and a step above standard Timex.
38mm, Stainless case, domed crystal, 3-color dial, lumed numbers, hammered finish, etc...

This model is very hard to find.

But, if you're looking, you're in luck since watchustebbing is selling one.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> T2N348
> 
> It's called the T-Series Retro (has a "T" on the seconds hand) Originals Medic White & Air Force Blue.
> Great watch and a step above standard Timex.
> ...


Thanks. After just seeing some actual photos of the watch here and on ebay, the dial appears a bit more ivory colored than I thought from looking at the stock image. Going to pass since I'm trying to keep a lid on my purchases unless it's something I just can't resist. I might have considered it if the dial was a very light grey and the band was a bit wider.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> Thanks. After just seeing some actual photos of the watch here and on ebay, the dial appears a bit more ivory colored than I thought from looking at the stock image. Going to pass since I'm trying to keep a lid on my purchases unless it's something I just can't resist. I might have considered it if the dial was a very light grey and the band was a bit wider.


The dial does fit into any Scout 40 case if you're looking to get it on a 20mm strap (very simple swap - if you can remove/replace the back, you can do it):









And here's Wolfsatz "Blue Cappuccino" - same dial in a Scout case:









This combo makes a very rare Timex that has "full" lume:


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> The dial does fit into any Scout 40 case if you're looking to get it on a 20mm strap (very simple swap - if you can remove/replace the back, you can do it):


That does look better. One of my pet peeves about Timex is that they often come out with watches having a band that's disproportionally narrow in relation to the case width (for my taste at least). Still going to pass though. My watch count is over 40 now and that's the point where I try hard to resist new purchases unless the new piece is going to replace one already in my collection.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

cayabo said:


> T2N348
> 
> It's called the T-Series Retro (has a "T" on the seconds hand) Originals Medic White & Air Force Blue.
> Great watch and a step above standard Timex.
> ...


I have very mixed emotions about selling it. Always thought it's one the coolest Timex imho, love the colors and second hand. But I'm planning to buy two watches in the sport/casual segment with one of them being blue, decided to let this go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

watchustebbing said:


> I have very mixed emotions about selling it. Always thought it's one the coolest Timex imho, love the colors and second hand. But I'm planning to buy two watches in the sport/casual segment with one of them being blue, decided to let this go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just sent you a Tapatalk message about this piece.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

1 of 5 in my collection. The mighty Marlin.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

1 of 5 in my collection. The mighty Marlin.

View attachment 12842897


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

For anyone who is interested, real life images of the Navi Harbor from the Pioneers archive collection:















While is photographs very nicely, in real life I find the hands very difficult to read. More than likely this will get returned to Timex on Monday.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

I am a fan of their Expedition line of watches. 
Rugged, attractive looking, inexpensive for the features you get.
Also, Indiglo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The dial does fit into any Scout 40 case if you're looking to get it on a 20mm strap (very simple swap - if you can remove/replace the back, you can do it):
> 
> View attachment 12840621
> 
> ...


And I love it for t hat lume feature.

Today Timex Scout Brook on OEM strap


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Good Night W'Bury..

20180129_225138 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Wow. Amazing collection, and beautiful job with the straps too. Even a trained eye would take a few minutes to find the 2017 reissue in there.
> Congrats, and wear in good health!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Do not get tired how well the Scout's photograph, even in precarious lighting conditions.

20180130_220616 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180130_220651 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've owned this one for a while and I *just* noticed it's one of the stainless steel case ones. :-d

I always wondered why there wasn't any pitting. I thought I was just lucky!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

An Andros - I forget how nice this watch is. 
I put it on and think "they really did a good job on this".
Then I take a pic and am even more impressed with the details:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I want to openly send a huge Kudos to Mr #Cayabo He is quite an accomplished timex Modder. The pictures below does not do justice to the Easy Reader T retro style mod. 
It is just absolutely breathtaking. He paired it well with a Kevlar strap that is just sublime!

20180201_192056 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Next is a Timex Expedition 100WR with Anadigi. This is not a mod. But a very collectable IMO expedition. These are getting harder to find. 
20180201_193525 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180201_193613 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lastly, a Fairfield. Simplicity and Elegance just pure bliss. 
20180201_193630 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180201_194352 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180201_194452 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180201_194735 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Wearing this right now



Total beast. Quick set hour hand, chrono, Indiglo of course and a TANK with a badass case.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

How about an Elevated Classics "Bank Street" on a Hadley-Roma bracelet...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> The pictures below does not do justice to the Easy Reader T retro style mod.
> It is just absolutely breathtaking.Paired well with a Kevlar strap that is just sublime!


Thanks - really glad you're satisfied.

The Big Easy Black is unusual in its ability to be 2 opposite things simultaneously.
Is rugged or elegant?
Is it bold or subtle?
Is it a tool watch or a dress watch?
Is it vintage or modern?

Those white dials sure light up nice.

The Fairfield, which was ridiculous on me, looks perfect on your wrist.

I'll be looking forward to all your strap choices.

Got to be honest - I had a "uh oh" moment after I put them in the mail - I have 2 silver combo watches and for a moment I wondered if I had sent the wrong one.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

All digitals but plenty of love for Timex.
L-R:
Timex Global Shock T499etc in Casio W735H
T5K494 50 lap
T5E231 Classic 100
T5K195 Original 30
Casio GW2310

The Global and Original 30 have kept rock solid time with atomic since I set them. Can't fault them at all. 50 and 100 lap run a little slow so I set them 10 seconds fast and don't worry about it lolz.|>:-!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sooo good looking...
Perfect for chill down Friday.

If anyone ever wondered about the Fairfield (I had my doubts). It is all worth it.
Very stylish, clean and polished SS, not very loud but can still hear it on a very quiet room.

It is making perfect match on the Strap from another weekender.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sooo good looking...
> 
> If anyone ever wondered about the Fairfield (I had my doubts). It is all worth it.


I don't think the Fairfield gets the respect it deserves.
The details are very well done.
The workmanship on the hands and indices are a step above standard Timex.

I guess it hard to earn respect when you concentrate on colorful straps and copying DW?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Once again, it's a T-Retro.

Most of them have a "hammered" finish.
The Easy Reader style dial is not flat white, instead it is a bit iridescent - which doesn't come across in photos.

So the fancy dial clashes with the tool-like finish of the case.

But this one comes with a polished bezel and case-sides while the top of the lugs are brushed.
This makes all the difference.
The dial and case now belong together:









I've tried to capture the "dome" of the crystal. 
It is very subtle rising only 0.75 mm across its diameter:









How about this nice detail? 
The strap is curved to match the case.
Not too shabby for a Timex:









Notice all the subtle features of the hands
- the "T" on the back end of the seconds indicating this is a "T-Series" watch (1854 will also be on the back)
- the hour and minutes have a bit of reverse cantilever
- and they have a slight sharp bend right down the middle making them 3D instead of flat
Timex chose to keep this one a little more formal and forgo their trademark red seconds for black:









Timex Originals T-Series Retro model T2M459


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Timex Global Shock T499etc in Casio W735H
> T5K494 50 lap
> 
> View attachment 12859577


That was an impressive amount of work fitting a Timex mov't into a Casio case.
Got to appreciate someone who gets what each company does best and then does something about it.

Now, if you could figure out how to get solar & waveceptor into a Timex....

The T5K494 is my favorite Ironman - I love the multiple alarms and the running-time + stop-time displayed simultaneously in the chrono.

Did a very minor mod to my orange T5K493 by swapping the buttons and strap for black ones:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A Masterpiece!!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex × Todd Snyder are at it again:

"The Limited Edition" Maritime Sport Watch for $158

While all the previous collaborations were redo's of old watches, this is a new unique design.

Supposed to be something of a dive watch... with 30M water resistance.

- Stainless steel case and bezel
- 41mm
- 20mm lugs
- Indiglo
- domed crystal

Available in black or white with Bond Nato:

(pretty lazy to have a black PVD watch and bright silver hardware on the strap)
(also note how the silver bezel is the 27 minute mark)

































































Looks like this ^ model needs a lesson on how to wear a nato?


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

cayabo said:


> That was an impressive amount of work fitting a Timex mov't into a Casio case.
> Got to appreciate someone who gets what each company does best and then does something about it.
> 
> Now, if you could figure out how to get solar & waveceptor into a Timex....
> ...


Cheers! 
Yeh, a little bit of trial and error involved in finding a casing that fits but I'm pretty stoked with the outcome.
Next experiment is fitting a sutiable module in a DW6900 hopefully.
A little hesitant to attempt solar modules but ya never know if I get a spurt of successes I might take a shot at it.
Yeh the 50 lap is pretty sweet but for functions packed the classic 100 wins out for me.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My colleague's
Gotta love this








Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Any love for a vintage electric? Came across this one from local swap meet.

Great looks, that sunburst dial !!! and 20mm lugs to boot.

Cleaned it up, put in a battery. It pretended to be dead...didn't know what was wrong. Tried another battery, but had to put it aside to take care of other things. Came back 20 min later, it was ticking! In the past couple of days, it's been running about 1 min slow each day. Any idea whether this is normal?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchustebbing said:


> Any love for a vintage electric? Came across this one from local swap meet.
> 
> Great looks, that sunburst dial !!! and 20mm lugs to boot.
> 
> ...


Plenty of love for the electric/electronics.

1 minute per day is a bit out of spec (+/- 20 per day, if I recall correctly), but tolerable given it's age and the fact it's probably never been cleaned. Yours is most likely the M41 movement, and there is a regulator that can be adjusted.

My most accurate Timex E* is this M63 powered quartz regulated model. I reset it this past Monday when I put a fresh battery in, and as of this morning it is 1 second behind.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info...will look into cleaning/regulating it. 

That's a sweet looking watch you got there... Like!


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> My colleague's
> Gotta love this
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know the details of the strap? I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchustebbing said:


> Thanks for the info...will look into cleaning/regulating it.
> 
> That's a sweet looking watch you got there... Like!


Thank you.

Here is the service manual for the M40 (as it is the base of the M41): https://goo.gl/hWri6N
Here is the service manual for the M41, detailing the date wheel: https://goo.gl/HzM58y


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Whoa??? Service manual? Hmmm...ok, time to step up my game/skills. Thanks! 

looks like I will need to block some time and grab a beverage...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex × Todd Snyder are at it again:
> 
> "The Limited Edition" Maritime Sport Watch for $158
> 
> ...


I want that strap. I love the Timex OEM Natos.

Like this purple one!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex × Todd Snyder are at it again:
> 
> "The Limited Edition" Maritime Sport Watch for $158
> 
> ...


i like the silver and white dial would make a nice summer watch.


----------



## Silverb (Feb 2, 2018)

Timex found on a flea market


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Timex × *Todd Snyder* are at it again:
> 
> "The Limited Edition" Maritime Sport Watch for $158
> 
> ...


Gag me.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

JBowen said:


> Do you know the details of the strap? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My colleague told me it came with the watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> My colleague's
> Gotta love this
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Fairfield Avenue.

Did your colleague happen to buy it from Asos? That model was exclusive to them.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex × Todd Snyder are at it again:
> 
> "The Limited Edition" Maritime Sport Watch for $158
> 
> ...


I like both watches. But 30wr???
Maritime that you can only splash?

That is quite a Joke!!!
This needed to be at the very least 100WR.

This one... Me likes 100wr!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> Very nice Fairfield Avenue.
> 
> Did your colleague happen to buy it from Asos? That model was exclusive to them.


Oh, he bought it at a shop in Singapore.


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I want that strap. I love the Timex OEM Natos.
> 
> Like this purple one!
> 
> ...


Love that purple NATO. I think there's a quality difference between it and the strap for the new Todd Snyder watch, though. There's a thicker end to your strap/its weave.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dial Swap:
- T-retro case
- Military Field dial
- C&B Cordura strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

That green is gorgeous!


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Excellent shot.

Fairfield on the wrist again.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Hope you all enjoyed the Superbowl!! Happy Monday!!!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I snuck a Helbros and an Elgin in there:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime, I promise to stop posting these when Timex stops *×*'ing with anything that moves.

Yeah, it's not stainless & you can buy this same slightly modified Scout from Rakuten for $130....
Makes me want to silkscreen a few Scout dials:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> I snuck a Helbros and an Elgin in there:
> 
> View attachment 12870495
> 
> ...


Is that a pre 1968 Elgin? If so very sweet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Makes me want to silkscreen a few Scout dials


I'd buy a Timex x cayabo.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Timex Vintage Marlin Reissue mechanical watch in stockhttps://www.toddsnyder.com/products...e=Criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Fall at Todd Snyder ...

How do I know? One of the push-ads on this very forum alerted me!

I got one from Timex, it's a delight.


----------



## flabbychucs (Feb 4, 2017)

One of my favorite watches is my Ingersoll (later Timex) Midget. The military wanted ease of reading and wanted watches on the wrist. The first commercially successful wristwatch was born.

They used the smaller women's model, soldered on lugs for a strap, moved the crown to 3 o'clock, added radioactive lume, and brass shrapnel guards to protect against a fall or a hit.

Mine has an original leather strap, original cardboard dial, shrapnel guard, and the warranty in the caseback is dated for July 20 1918. 

Sure it's only a Timex but it's one of my favorites and certainly one of the favorites of people I meet. The amount of compliments this watch gets far outweighs any of my finer watches such as Rolex or AP.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Marlin 2017 (mechanical) Reissue for Tuesday. About to send it out for service to ensure it runs for a good long time.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

billdebmatt said:


> Is that a pre 1968 Elgin? If so very sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ki6h said:


> Timex Vintage Marlin Reissue mechanical watch in stockhttps://www.toddsnyder.com/products...e=Criteo&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Fall at Todd Snyder ...
> 
> How do I know? One of the push-ads on this very forum alerted me!
> 
> I got one from Timex, it's a delight.


What, no more $500 Marlin's on ebay? Shame.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Yup.


Eligin, Waltham, Waterbury, Hamilton throwbacks to the glory years of American watch making

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a sad day.

Was driving by Petaluma (above San Francisco 40 miles) and decided to stop at the Time Factory - it's gone.


So I went to the Time Factory web site and the Petaluma store is still listed there as a going concern, 
but there isn't a single watch for sale on the Time Factory web site - there used to be a clearance section with good deals.


Maybe eBay, WalMart, Rakuten, etc... even timex.com, have changed the business model?
Another brick & mortar gone.

I will miss it.
Being able to see all the models in the flesh was nice.
Handling them, getting a sense of size & comparing was fun.
And sometimes there were great bargains.

All gone.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> It's a sad day.
> 
> Was driving by Petaluma (above San Francisco 40 miles) and decided to stop at the Time Factory - it's gone.
> 
> ...


It is sad, Not sure why it's not garnering more attention but we are in a retail crisis. Within the next couple of years there are going to be some historic staples gone, Sears and JC Penny's are on life support, Kmart is all but gone, Macy's is struggling, Toy's R Us is on life support, the list goes.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NEW shoes from Ritchie

Not the best, but for the avg price of 3.25
. Good deal.

Only downside.. Is black pvs hardware.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

billdebmatt said:


> It is sad, Not sure why it's not garnering more attention but we are in a retail crisis. Within the next couple of years there are going to be some historic staples gone, Sears and JC Penny's are on life support, Kmart is all but gone, Macy's is struggling, Toy's R Us is on life support, the list goes.


I think it's getting attention but not enough care. People are happy and it's easier to go online to Amazon, Walmart, or other big name online retailers and wait for packages to show up at your door. And apparently we have a new type of thief called porch pirates that are happy to drive around neighborhoods looking for packages to pick up for themselves.

I try to not be part of the problem and get at retail when I can and also when online isn't selling something at a massive discount. I make a point to never pay anywhere near normal retail price at Amazon. But enough people aren't doing that. Some of these retailers are to blame though. Toys R Us stopped being a good place to go for me years ago. They never received the newer games or figures before places like Walmart and Target. Macy's seemed to buy so many local retailers but I guess people want something different from that sort of retail experience these days. Still when you see malls and other areas almost empty it's bad. I myself like the space but they eventually become Ghost Towns as it's unsustainable to have large spaces open without customers.

But anyway to Timex. I saw an article on the Archive Collection at a Blog to Watch and I've been thinking about getting one to go along with my G-Shock when I want to wear a watch into unfamiliar environments. I think I used to own an automatic or perhaps manual Timex diver in the past. But they don't seem to make many of those anymore. Actually just the one recent watch that I've seen. Timex also makes a big deal out of the fact that the Archive straps are made in Italy but don't talk about the manufacture of the actual watches. And I can't find an actual retailer that has the full Archive line for sale. I think I'll get one of the Pioneer ones though. I looked over this topic and searched but not many posts about them. They do seem to have a nice retro look without being a complete Submariner homage.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

G1Ninja said:


> I think I'll get one of the Pioneer ones though. I looked over this topic and searched but not many posts about them.


You might search for posts about the Timex × J Crew Andros (T2N678).
It has been out for a long time.
It's the same case/bezel/crystal as the Navi.

I have one and like it very much.
I think it is a bit too thick for its diameter - but I'm used to having a slimmer profile when a watch is Ø38mm or less.


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I really want to get into watchmaking as a hobby, so I purchased a cheap Timex on eBay because I loved the champagne dial. It winds and runs, but is running about two hours fast in 24h!! 
The first thing I did was check if it was magnetised - its not. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this watch, the movement, where I could get a replacement crystal, and a red arrowed secondhand to fit. I plan on cleaning/lubricating the movement, learning about the inner workings and if all else fails fitting a replacement movement
Serial number: 2605102476
My research has shown that it was made in 1976, and has a movement coded as 024, but can't find anything anywhere about which movement this actually is.
35mm without crown, 37mm with crown
Thanks in advance for all your help!

View attachment 12879853
View attachment 12879847


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rugbyboy96 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really want to get into watchmaking as a hobby, so I purchased a cheap Timex on eBay because I loved the champagne dial. It winds and runs, but is running about two hours fast in 24h!!
> The first thing I did was check if it was magnetised - its not. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this watch, the movement, where I could get a replacement crystal, and a red arrowed secondhand to fit. I plan on cleaning/lubricating the movement, learning about the inner workings and if all else fails fitting a replacement movement
> ...


Welcome!

For parts you will either have to find old watchmaker lots for sale, or do what a lot of Timex hobbyists do, and buy up bunches of watches in non-working condition to salvage parts from.

I can help you out with the servicing. Here is the service manual for the M24: https://goo.gl/x15cKC

Good luck!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

G1Ninja said:


> I think it's getting attention but not enough care. People are happy and it's easier to go online to Amazon, Walmart, or other big name online retailers and wait for packages to show up at your door. And apparently we have a new type of thief called porch pirates that are happy to drive around neighborhoods looking for packages to pick up for themselves.
> 
> I try to not be part of the problem and get at retail when I can and also when online isn't selling something at a massive discount. I make a point to never pay anywhere near normal retail price at Amazon. But enough people aren't doing that. Some of these retailers are to blame though. Toys R Us stopped being a good place to go for me years ago. They never received the newer games or figures before places like Walmart and Target. Macy's seemed to buy so many local retailers but I guess people want something different from that sort of retail experience these days. Still when you see malls and other areas almost empty it's bad. I myself like the space but they eventually become Ghost Towns as it's unsustainable to have large spaces open without customers.
> 
> But anyway to Timex. I saw an article on the Archive Collection at a Blog to Watch and I've been thinking about getting one to go along with my G-Shock when I want to wear a watch into unfamiliar environments. I think I used to own an automatic or perhaps manual Timex diver in the past. But they don't seem to make many of those anymore. Actually just the one recent watch that I've seen. Timex also makes a big deal out of the fact that the Archive straps are made in Italy but don't talk about the manufacture of the actual watches. And I can't find an actual retailer that has the full Archive line for sale. I think I'll get one of the Pioneer ones though. I looked over this topic and searched but not many posts about them. They do seem to have a nice retro look without being a complete Submariner homage.


You're right, people only seem to care after the doors are shut. I really hope Sears can get it back together. Always loved that store, has everything. but I digress.

Mr. Porter I think carries a lot of the Timex Archive not all but some https://www.mrporter.com/mens/designers/timex?resType=designer&keywords=TIMEX&keywords=Timex That navi harbor one is my favorite out of the diver series.










I think I might get one for my father in law, he likes divers and likes Seiko Timex etc. The packaging in the Archive is nice as well, they do it right.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

@billdebmatt I purchased the Navi Harbor (pictured above) from Timex and ended up returning it. I had a couple of issues (and I'm older so you Father in-law may have the same issues):

It's a 38 MM watch. While that's not an issue itself, because it's a 'diver' the actual watch face is pretty small as the bezel takes up a bit of space.
It photographs beautifully but in real life I found the hands very difficult to read.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> @billdebmatt I purchased the Navi Harbor (pictured above) from Timex and ended up returning it. I had a couple of issues (and I'm older so you Father in-law may have the same issues):
> 
> It's a 38 MM watch. While that's not an issue itself, because it's a 'diver' the actual watch face is pretty small as the bezel takes up a bit of space.
> It photographs beautifully but in real life I found the hands very difficult to read.
> ...


he has divers ranging from 36 ( he has some vintage ones) and up to 40 so I think the 38mm won't be an issue for him, he generally likes the smaller ones.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MR Brook on new shoes from Ritchie.

A black crown would complete the package.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Nah, moar Timex love over here:
New addition in blue!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fair the Field


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Wearing my Green dial Expedition today. A nice small easy to wear Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This is the Timex King of my collection.

Wears well at the office and still casual enough to chill @ all other settings.

This one even bump off the W'bury United.

Thx @cayabo for offloading thus one... In love! "


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

There is a bunch of new models and variants at Timex.com.

I'm really digging the Allied Coastline Silicone, Mod44 and Ironman 43mm Silicone models.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

https://archive.org/details/GILBERTSULLIVANRuddigore1950-NEWTRANSFER












I have been wearing this for Jack Benny's birthday.It was assembled in Korea CA 1989.(ROK) and has a useless backlight.What?:think: This is Single Awareness Day?I don't celebrate that. :roll: Mouse over the photos for the tale of the tape.(here is a cast recording of Gilbert and Sullivans Ruddigore for the enjoyment of you (you lucky dog) and your sweetie on St Valentines day.)I hope you enjoy it.It is a delightful comic opera. My present to you.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I put this brown band I had laying around on my Timex. It needs black leather or steel but I don't have any other 18mms until my next strap order. Don't know why some guys won't wear smaller dressy/sporty watches. I often prefer them (this one appears to be 36-37mm). BTW how do I tell what the model no. is? There are no #s on the case back


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> There is a bunch of new models and variants at Timex.com.


I appreciate the effort they seem to have put into getting some 40mm and smaller.
(I do wonder when the say "Waterbury Chrono 40" how close it actually is to 40mm)

Somehow, the Ironman Silicone is quite appealing even though it looks cheap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Barrister89 said:


> BTW how do I tell what the model no. is? There are no #s on the case back


Try Google - "timex day date", select images and it's the 6th & 7th image: T2M932


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

My "spot" of red for valentines.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah... Waterbury Wednesday


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex J Crew Platoon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

How about a Burnham Expedition?
(a nod to the Oak & Oscar Burnham)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> How about a Burnham Expedition?
> (a nod to the Oak & Oscar Burnham)
> 
> View attachment 12911109
> ...


Not sure if I like it... But defiantly interesting...

At TKD class and perfect time for watch snapping pictures


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not sure if I like it... But defiantly interesting...


I wanted to see what a Scout dial would look like without the Scout hands.

It's better IRL than in photos.
The black seconds hand blends in better than in photos where it pops a little too much.
The silvers, grays & blacks; the reflections, highlights & shadows... they all change as the watch moves, making it an interesting watch to wear.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I wanted to see what a Scout dial would look like without the Scout hands.
> 
> It's better IRL than in photos.
> The black seconds hand blends in better than in photos where it pops a little too much.
> ...


I really like the contrast. Very easy to read... I guess I am so much used to seeing the regular scouts that when I saw those hands just got me thinkjing... No.. MEH!!

But as I see it closer and see it again... it works very well. Great Job! Those hands are from ?


----------



## skurtis (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had a bunch over the years. My first watch was a Timex (that I wish I still had - a hand-me-down mechanical my dad wore in Vietnam - looked like a Marlin). The re-issued Marlin looks promising...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I really like the contrast. Very easy to read... I guess I am so much used to seeing the regular scouts that when I saw those hands just got me thinkjing... No.. MEH!!
> 
> But as I see it closer and see it again... it works very well. Great Job! Those hands are from ?


The hands are from a mother-of-pearl T-series (T2N408) -
Another nearly impossible-to-read hand-dial combo.









And yes, I still have the dial...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My new copilot, navigator and Engineer


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I was hoping for a sale on Timex site yesterday. I guess I'll wait for Black Friday or the next big holiday to see what discounts they offer.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

It looks like there are some new watches on Timex.com. I'm not sure how long they've been up, but these are new to me. My trigger finger is kind of itchy, but I probably won't get one... Today. 

You can view them all in the Timex site search results here (none of the stainless ones open the product pages though- I've included direct links below): https://www.timex.com/search?q=mk1+chronograph&lang=en_US

For the 42mm Stainless MK1 Chronos, I like the green dial, hands down. Tan/Natural would probably be my second choice. These are $119. The product pages don't seem to be reachable through links on Timex's site, but I found a working address via Google... Order at your own risk for now, I guess. 








Stainless\Green: https://www.timex.com/mk1-42mm-fabric-watch/TW2R68600VQ.html
Stainless\Cream: https://www.timex.com/mk1-42mm-fabric-watch/TW2R68500VQ.html
Stainless Black\Black: https://www.timex.com/mk1-42mm-fabric-watch/TW2R68700VQ.html
Stainless\White:https://www.timex.com/mk1-42mm-fabric-watch/TW2R68800VQ.html

There's also a white dialed Stainless on a stainless band for $139.








https://www.timex.com/mk1-42mm-stainless-steel-watch/TW2R68900VQ.html

For the 40mm Aluminum MK1 Chronos, I personally prefer the black and OD green ones, but there are blue and white dialed options too. Priced at $99.
These appear to be accessible through Timex's links, but here's a link anyway: https://www.timex.com/mk1-aluminum-...minum-Chronograph-40mm-Nylon-Strap-Watch.html


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Weekender Chrono on metal bracelet from watchgecko








Waterbury


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Spent my lunch break today browsing the new Timex releases.

I'm pretty fond of these two:

 

Probably not fond enough to buy one, but hey who knows.


----------



## DANinCLE (Oct 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Love Timex.... Hate their tactics..

2nd time I got a Rakuten order cancelled by Timex.

"We're sorry but Timex has canceled your order. If you paid with Paypal, your payment will be refunded to you shortly. Credit card payments will not be processed.

Cancellation Reason: Canceled by merchant because product is out of stock

Unfortunately, you will not receive any Rakuten Super Points for this order. Thank you for your understanding.

Please contact Timex directly for any questions regarding this order."

Timex CS is worst than Walmart.

Pretty disappointed, I was really looking to get the Expedition Shock 100wr.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Found a Military Classic being sold only as a "Timex Expedition":


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Blue Weekender Chrono on Weekender reversible strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

BAD ASS!!!! Macho as Hell!!



cayabo said:


> Found a Military Classic being sold only as a "Timex Expedition":
> 
> View attachment 12917779
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brooks Bros


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rugged Field with green dial and white hands.

















The dial-opening on the Rugged Field is the same size as a 36mm Easy Reader (pretty small) and it is recessed quite deeply for "ruggedization".









So the legibility of the hands is important.
In this case, it's surprising how much difference all-white hands make when compared to the chrome-hands with white lume that are on the black-dialed version.
All-white hands appear to be quite a bit larger; therefore, easier to read.
(Not surprising, is that a camouflage dial isn't the best for legibility.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Waterbury Flyer (dial swap) - with Indiglo, you can have black hands:


----------



## pascal_cl (Sep 17, 2016)

I,m sorry but not much quality.
Good design,many functions,but poor quality.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Ahh, love this one. The cream dial looks rich and the black hands are a great addition. very nice.
looks like a great military field watch.



cayabo said:


> Waterbury Flyer (dial swap) - with Indiglo, you can have black hands:
> 
> View attachment 12931257


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pascal_cl said:


> I,m sorry but not much quality.
> Good design,many functions,but poor quality.


David Scott wore an Omega. 
The crystal popped out.
So he put on his Bulova and went for a walk on the moon.
Since then Omega has engraved Speedmasters with "first and only watch worn on the moon" - I'm sorry but not much quality, and not much honesty either.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pascal_cl said:


> I,m sorry but not much quality.
> Good design,many functions,but poor quality.


Can't make a review like that based on a Lemon.

................

Timex Expedition Shock
"TW4B01000 Expedition Field Shock Black Resin Strap"

I am very happy and impressed with this watch.

Having recently gifted the all stainless steel shock version; this one is so comfortable and easy to wear.

It is a big boy at 47mm, but it just hugs the wrist and it is super light.

Before I was a Timex fan, I gave G shocks a try, having own 2: a pilot inspired Atomic and the very popular GA10000. Never got the wrist time on either. They pretty much lack the soul.

Later thanks to one of the very popular WUs Timex threads I gave timex a try and now I am on my 30th something watch.

I love the Gallatin very much wearing it on Nylon Natos. This one has the similar feel of the Resin with the added feature of having the Shock feature and a very nice 100WR that is harder to find on the newer Expeditions.

I will be doing a full review after wearing it for a few more days.










20180226_201532 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180226_201623 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180226_201357 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180226_202358 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex X Carhartt WIP for Timex Tuesday. I know there's not a lot of love for the "X" watches, but I'm a Detroiter, and Carhartt has its roots in this town, so I had to have this watch. This being my last day in Detroit, I knew this was the watch to wear today. Have a great day, all!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I know there's not a lot of love for the "X" watches...


I really like most of the "×" watches (backward-printed dials excepted), it's the foolish marketing write-ups that I don't like.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

brandon\ said:


>


Got to love the vintage Timex Q


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Shouldn't jump-minute's be posted as GIF's?


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I also have both, the Timex gets way more wrist time than the Casio.


Wolfsatz said:


> Can't make a review like that based on a Lemon.
> 
> ................
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Area Trend Special 
Look at the size of those digits!!!

20180227_182457 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another new Waterbury, the

Linear Chronograph 45 
in gray (TW2R69000):









or dark-red (TW2R69200):

View attachment 12934417


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Dammit Timex!

Both of those are very nice. But I just shelled out for a 7750 (clone) chronograph. I don't think I can do one of these as well. :-|


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Soutview


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

relativetime said:


> Soutview
> View attachment 12935649


Southview is just gorgous


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Incoming
Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz T2P289 

a few months ago there was a member selling this one used and did not want to sell it for less than $70 I think it was. Was really tempted as I like the dial of it. Waiting paid off. Rakuten special @ 58.xx .. 15%off apparel 15 coupon and a credit I had for the cancelled order from a Waterbury Timex cancelled.

Total price $33.03 for an Intelligent Quartz SS Timex. Not a bad deal!

"Stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. Bi-directional rotating stainless steel bezel showing compass markings. Black dial with luminous silver-tone hands and index hour markers. Arabic numerals mark the 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock positions. 24 hour markings. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 4 o'clock position. Quartz movement. Scratch resistant mineral crystal. Solid case back. Case size: 42 mm. Case thickness: 13 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Deployment clasp. Water resistant at 100 meters / 330 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Sport watch style. Timex Intelligent Black Dial Mens Watch T2P289."


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Preacher (AMC) wears a Timex. Anyone know the model?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jmai said:


> Preacher (AMC) wears a Timex. Anyone know the model?
> 
> View attachment 12940423


T2M441 with strap changed to black.
$27.50 on eBay.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Another new Waterbury, the
> 
> Linear Chronograph 45
> in gray (TW2R69000):
> ...


looks like they took inspirations from the IQ chrono lines.


----------



## holmeyjoe1017 (Dec 20, 2017)

They make some really stylish, reasonable, watches. Your not going to impress someone with a Tag/Omega etc... and it wont have the same je ne sais quoi as some of its counterparts ... but I think its as respectable as any other sub $150 quartz watch.

Weekender.... it's a classic - everyone should have one IMHO!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIQ


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

I always thought of Timex as the watch you own before you really get into watches. Available at Walmart and the battery can be changed while you shop, LOL.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> It looks like there are some new watches on Timex.com. I'm not sure how long they've been up, but these are new to me. My trigger finger is kind of itchy, but I probably won't get one... Today.
> 
> You can view them all in the Timex site search results here (none of the stainless ones open the product pages though- I've included direct links below): https://www.timex.com/search?q=mk1+chronograph&lang=en_US
> 
> ...


So, my OD Green MK1 Fabric (stainless case) arrived on Wednesday, and I wore it for Timex Thursday on my last day at Wayne State in Detroit, Michigan where I've been since I was admitted as a junior in 2006 (class of 08-09). Going to miss my city, my alma mater, and my co-workers. Hopefully, I'll return someday.

I received my MK1 Stainless Chrono the day before Todd Snyder announced its release. He did get two details that Timex left out of their description, the quick-release strap, which is a cool feature to include, and was a welcome surprise in my opinion, and metal eyelets on the strap.

The other spec that both Timex and Todd Snyder got wrong was the water resistance, which if my caseback is to be believed, is 50m, not 30m as indicated on both sites- another welcome surprise IMO.

In my attached pictures, you should be able to see, the quick-release tabs, metal eyelets, and the water resistance marking. So far, I absolutely love this watch. The hour markers (triangles), hour, minute, and chrono second hand are all lumed, in addition to the Indiglo with night mode. The lume is decent and lasts many hours. Another thing they did here, and I really like this move, was that they left the "Indiglo" marking off this watch completely, and only marked the dial with Timex. This looks really clean for a chronograph dial, which are already quite cluttered. Finally, the buckle appears to be engraved, as opposed to stamped, with "TIMEX". Bravo, Timex.

Photos from today.






Unedited wrist shot:


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

WatchHound007 said:


> I always thought of Timex as the watch you own before you really get into watches. Available at Walmart and the battery can be changed while you shop, LOL.


that's a cool story.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> In my attached pictures, you should be able to see, the quick-release tabs, metal eyelets, and the water resistance marking.


Nice! It's got a Feb 2018 manf date - doesn't get much fresher than that.

It's also a nice surprise to see that the sub-dials are slightly recessed (and maybe even have a different finish?) than the rest of the dial.
Timex' pics make the dial look flat.









Also, at the moment anyway, you can't find the 42mm MK1 Steel Chrono on the Timex site if you start from the front page (even though your links still work).
Maybe this was only suppose to be a T Snyder watch?

I don't see the usual "tab" on the case-back for levering off the back. 
How is one suppose to remove the case-back now?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Nice! It's got a Feb 2018 manf date - doesn't get much fresher than that.
> 
> It's also a nice surprise to see that the sub-dials are slightly recessed (and maybe even have a different finish?) than the rest of the dial.
> Timex' pics make the dial look flat.
> ...


I keep trying to get to them from the front page, but can't. Also, can't switch color from the product page.

There is a "tab" at the top right of the caseback, but the angle of my shot makes it impossible to see.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

My classic 1976 mechanical and my new Iron Man.


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TGIQ


I hadn't noticed the use of the 2-3-4 on the countdown timer as hour markers. That's some good design!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WatchHound007 said:


> I always thought of Timex as the watch you own before you really get into watches. Available at Walmart and the battery can be changed while you shop, LOL.


Now we know where you shop.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pourmeone2 said:


> My classic 1976 mechanical and my new Iron Man.
> View attachment 12943049


Would love to hear what you think of this Iron Man. It has the looks... can you give us your thoughts?



Dooberfloober said:


> I hadn't noticed the use of the 2-3-4 on the countdown timer as hour markers. That's some good design!


in lieu of a yatch... this is the perfect watch to brew some 'Pour Overs' with fresh grinds. It has a 5, 3 and 1 countdown to chrono feature. Really useful when brewing pour overs.

and Yes.. I like the design and colors of this one. The flat dial orange one with Indiglo is also very sexy!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> It's also a nice surprise to see that the sub-dials are slightly recessed (and maybe even have a different finish?) than the rest of the dial.
> Timex' pics make the dial look flat.


I forgot to address this question, but thought of it later, and finally got around to posting again. The sub-dials have a slightly higher sheen, though not so much that I'd call them shiny, just less flat than the rest of the dial. They also appear to be a slightly different shade of green.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Some Indiglo and lume.




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition Anadigi


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I hope everyone had a great Monday!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Look what I got today. 
Running? Box seems to be banged up.

But it is a sexy thing


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Compass seems to work fine.

But bracelet is junk for an IQ.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Compass seems to work fine.
> 
> But bracelet is junk for an IQ.


my phone is charging at the moment... but what would you do?

After closer inspection; it is clearly a return watch. The head is just fine; but the bracelet and case back has marks. The plastic coverings were removed and only preset at part of the bracelet.

I hate big companies when they sell for 'new' something that it is clearly not. However, I do like the watch a lot minus the bracelet that feels to be made of TIN. 
Really surprised timex put such a crappy bracelet on an IQ watch. Fuzzy logic there. I am sure a lot of people returned the watch just because of the crappy bracelet.

If you are spending 100 bucks, you at least want something half decent even if you are planning on replacing it. This one is not even fit for spares.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I had a few of those.....I can't recommend them. The compass feature always stopped working, and the crown fell out on the last one. The bracelet is least of the problems with that watch. Bummer about the return.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

First day as a stay-at-home dad. Still wearing my Timex MK1 Stainless Chronograph. I felt like taking an odd shot for today. I hope everyone had a great Wednesday!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> First day as a stay-at-home dad. Still wearing my Timex MK1 Stainless Chronograph. I felt like taking an odd shot for today. I hope everyone had a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Timex and Todd Snyder re-released the MK1 this month. I have one of their white dial military watches(not shown here) and it looks better than a whole lot of higher end watches. A Leather Zulu strap or Black NATO really nails the look. Having "Todd Snyder" in the marketing does drive up the price a bit, but I think they're onto something interesting. The MK1 is a great watch indeed!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

These 3 on the way.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's another X collaboration that looks cool to me. Unfortunately, End Clothing has a raffle for it. Lamest limited edition sales tactic ever. It basically appears to be another stainless MK1, however, it has SOLID LUGS. This case would be really sweet if Timex decides to release a mechanical version!

https://blog.endclothing.com/timex-x-nigel-cabourn-launching-9th-march/

Looks to be available here: http://www.cabourn.com/us/men/timex-x-nigel-cabourn-watch









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

When a new mechanical MK1?
Timex, you can do it.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Not a mechanical MK1, but this show up yesterday. Switched the strap for a C&B perlon.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> Here's another X collaboration that looks cool to me. Unfortunately, End Clothing has a raffle for it. Lamest limited edition sales tactic ever.


I're pretty sure you can just buy it on End Clothing now. A bit steep for me at $159 + shipping.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ you guys and your expensive watches ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ LOL

oK... so bracelet to the trash. This one is on Bertucci Leather. Looks Sexy. and yes the strap costs more than the watch.

20180310_124405 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20180310_124544 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Slightly more formal today - wore a tie and the Easy Ready:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I love both )


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

This one came on a bright orange silicone strap...switched it to a Hadley-Roma bracelet for a more subtle look...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Timex Automatic 46170 03177 for Timex Tuesday. I picked this one up for a song, but it need a new movement. I was able to source another 03177, from which I took the case, crown, and movement, keeping the original crystal and caseback. Technically, it's all original, right?
I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

1971









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Late submission. I wore this yesterday, but didn't have time to share. I've been searching for the blue dial version got a while. It's actually really difficult to capture the blue in this dial. It comes out more purple in most shots. I would venture to call the dial indigo. Have a great Friday, all!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


>


I really like the size of that chrono, and the rare usage of all-white hands.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm wearing this today, because it's green.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverb (Feb 2, 2018)

Yesterday discovering on a flea market


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

theretroshave said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice choice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Afternoon St. Patrick's Day attire-


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Truth be told this is a HUGE watch, but I still wear it every now and then. It should get more wrist time.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting article in the Hartford Courant today. I found a lot of surprises in there, even though I am a Timex fan and have visited the museum in Connecticut. Check it out:

http://www.courant.com/opinion/hc-op-5-factoids-about-timex-20180314-story,amp.html


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

Lots of love for Timex this morning! I saw a nice, brand new watch in the local pawn shop and did a straight swap for a Fossil that was too big for wrist so I hardly ever wore it. Check out this little beauty and the attention to detail:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

DeanR said:


> Lots of love for Timex this morning! I saw a nice, brand new watch in the local pawn shop and did a straight swap for a Fossil that was too big for wrist so I hardly ever wore it. Check out this little beauty and the attention to detail:


The Red Wing Waterbury that's one helluva score. Nice job

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

robbery said:


> Interesting article in the Hartford Courant today. I found a lot of surprises in there, even though I am a Timex fan and have visited the museum in Connecticut. Check it out:
> 
> Insight: 5 Things You Didn't Know About Connecticut's Timex - Hartford Courant


Didn't know about their headquarters building - very nice.
Finished in 2001, it was cutting edge.
Completely open floor plan.
Built on top of a hill with incredible views.
An oculus in the domed roof that casts a band of light onto a solar calendar.
Parking lot purposely built 1/4 mile from the building.
Large solar array.
etc... An Apple building before Apple did buildings.


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

_The Red Wing __Waterbury that's one helluva score. Nice job_

And know I even know what it's called


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DeanR said:


> Lots of love for Timex:


This is a great watch.
The watch that really launched the new "Waterbury" line.
And, of all the "× Timex " collaborations, the Red Wing is one of my favorites.
At Ø38mm, I think this one is the best.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Blue Weekender Chrono on Ritche Nato:


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

ffeingol said:


> Not a mechanical MK1, but this show up yesterday. Switched the strap for a C&B perlon.
> 
> View attachment 12962113


Please tell me all about it.

I grabbed the aluminum mk1 right when it came out last year and was disappointed. Felt cheap, had case finishing issues and was loud even by timex standards.

Hows the stainless one? I really do love the look.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> Not a mechanical MK1, but this show up yesterday. Switched the strap for a C&B perlon.
> 
> View attachment 12962113


Is your Timex collection always in flux or do you plan on holding on to some of them?
If so, which ones have won a permanent place in the stable?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Is your Timex collection always in flux or do you plan on holding on to some of them?
> If so, which ones have won a permanent place in the stable?


Because they are inexpensive I'm sure that I'll always impulse buy and then let go of. Size/weight is usually the issue. As an example, I got a Navi Harbor which is 38 MM. Normally that was not an issue for me (that is about as small as I'll go) but I had a hard time reading it (size of the dial and contrast of the hands).

As far as my 'keepers' go right now it's:

- MK1 Steel
- Expedition Scout Chrono
- Todd Snyder military

I've always liked field watches and that seems to mesh well with a lot of the Timex line.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

AK2112 said:


> Hows the stainless one? I really do love the look.


First off, I got mine for a bargain, so I'd be happy with it just about no mater what. I can't compare it to the aluminum (I've never had/seen one) but I'm happy with the fit/finish. The sides are brushed. The top is hard to describe. It's not polished, but there are no brush marks that I can see. The crown is a bit irritating as it's polished (does not really fit) but I don't really see that unless I'm looking at the watch sideways. I'd say it does not tick any differently than my other Timex. I've been wearing it quite a bit lately so it sits on top of my watch box. I hear the tick at night because with the perlon strap it sits on the ends of the lugs, not on the actual strap (if that makes sense). I also really like the domed crystal. The doming starts very close to the edge so it does distort, but you have to tip it away from your line of site pretty much before it distorts.

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I picked this one up, probably six months ago, but have been holding out to get a link for the original band before wearing it. I finally gave up. If anyone has this watch, and can spare a link from the original band, please let me know. Timex T41161.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to admit that I don't love Timex, but I do respect them. They're a Chinese company now, trying hard not to wreck the reputation of the brand.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Smaug said:


> They're a Chinese company now, trying hard not to wreck the reputation of the brand.


No they aren't.

They are owned by Fred. Olsen & Co., the same Norwegian firm that has owned them since 1941.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Smaug said:


> I have to admit that I don't love Timex, but I do respect them. They're a Chinese company now, trying hard not to wreck the reputation of the brand.


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Here's another X collaboration that looks cool to me. Unfortunately, End Clothing has a raffle for it. Lamest limited edition sales tactic ever. It basically appears to be another stainless MK1, however, it has SOLID LUGS. This case would be really sweet if Timex decides to release a mechanical version!
> 
> https://blog.endclothing.com/timex-x-nigel-cabourn-launching-9th-march/
> 
> ...


Utterly pointless watch with a 3ATM water resistance what were they thinking so close to pulling trigger on it and MK1 stainless then the WR Timex utter clueless sales would skyrocket at 10ATM why oh why do they do that.


----------



## jedaxel (Jun 21, 2013)

41 years old now. Still can't believe I managed to buy this for $10!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

1974 Timex hand-winder on 18mm canvas strap. Nearly perfect dial and Crystal. Super comfy and easy to forget you're wearing it.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue Timex chronograph for Sunday afternoon. I hope everyone had a great day.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Timex Weekender getting a close up in tonight's Walking Dead. Too bad they white washed off the branding









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> Blue Timex chronograph for Sunday afternoon. I hope everyone had a great day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Just gorgous.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I had many Timex watches going through my hands. Design is cool,boring, colorful, elderly... pick your own! Internals are acceptable. It either like it or not. Quality is definetley not the good point. Rubber used in 2000-s is awful leading to strap disintegration and flooding. Timex quartz is a loudest ticking watch i ever saw. 
Best Timex ever in my eyes is T5K412 IRONMAN® Classic 30 Oversized








Not going to post picture of my Timex since it sitting on sixth party strap, hand carved to size and has singes of wear. Good point it is only on second battery and it is one of the most useful and user friendly digital watches i ever saw. If you into the sports, live in rented basement room with not much of the belongings student it is the only watch you need to fill all the corners. Just don't wear it to job interview! I don't really love it, rather like it and respect for no B-S delivery of core functions. Honest, direct and thus respected.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Smaug said:


> I have to admit that I don't love Timex, but I do respect them. They're a Chinese company now, trying hard not to wreck the reputation of the brand.


They're a Chinese company? Since when? They own operate their own factories. Their Timex Group, USA HQ is still in Connecticut. Their Global HQ is in the Netherlands, the home of The Olsen who have owned the company since 1949. Their two largest owned and operated factories are in the Philippians and India, again not farmed out to a 3rd party factory but their own factory. I think we just got so used to seeing so many old heritage companies go belly up and have their name sold and the products farmed out to cheap Chinese production. Like RCA, Polaroid, Zenith etc. 
But not with Timex they still Ticking


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My Ironman Core 50, the watch I wear most - looking hideous:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> Blue Timex chronograph for Sunday afternoon. I hope everyone had a great day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Great looking watch. Wish they still made this one!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> My Ironman Core 50, the watch I wear most - looking hideous:
> 
> View attachment 13009477


Pretty...


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

The wonder of Indiglo. Checked the accuracy of this watch today and it's gained about 7-9 seconds in the 2 1/2 months I've owned it. Better than spec I guess.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tomorrows piece tonight


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Expedition on engineer bracelet - what do you think?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Timex Originals T2N393


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

proodscot said:


> Expedition on engineer bracelet - what do you think?


I wear mine the same way. Perfect match IMHO.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Happy Easter, and I hope everyone had a great Sunday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Happy Easter, and I hope everyone had a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Very nice watch similar to mine.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> My Ironman Core 50, the watch I wear most - looking hideous:
> 
> View attachment 13009477


There's a word for that. Eccentric.

Lol. Jk.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I see Timex has new watches in their Archive line. Some with new straps as well.

I read a few posts around here and saw reviews that mention how the seconds hand on some watches don't hit the mark. But I actually noticed it in their watch photos on site too.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Rocket1991 said:


> I had many Timex watches going through my hands. Design is cool,boring, colorful, elderly... pick your own! Internals are acceptable. It either like it or not. Quality is definetley not the good point. Rubber used in 2000-s is awful leading to strap disintegration and flooding. Timex quartz is a loudest ticking watch i ever saw.
> Best Timex ever in my eyes is T5K412 IRONMAN Classic 30 Oversized
> 
> View attachment 13008523
> ...


Agreed! Wore a similar Timex as principal watch for years. Very intuitive buttons and functions.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redcrow (Jun 25, 2011)

Mk1 Aluminum again.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Viscount....


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm having trouble deciding between the Mk1 Camper and Mk1 Aluminium. My wrist size is 165mm / 6.5". What would you recommend?

*Mk1 Aluminium - SS case, 40mm*
Concerns: Potentially too big and the lugs hanging off









*Mk1 Camper - Resin case, 36mm*
Concerns: Small and potentially feeling cheap on resin


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rymnd said:


> *Mk1 Aluminium - SS case, 40mm*
> Concerns: Potentially too big and the lugs hanging off
> 
> *Mk1 Camper - Resin case, 36mm*
> Concerns: Small and potentially feeling cheap on resin


Haven't seen a Mk1 Aluminum IRL (pretty sure it's Aluminum, not SS)

Timex' resin cased watches are very popular - the Acadias, Campers, Gallatins, etc... super comfortable and tough. 
With Lexan crystals they can take a beating and be polished right back to normal.

If you need something more upscale and want a black case, they also have the Expedition Mid 36mm.
I have this watch and like it a lot.









Even more upscale would be the Waterbury Traditional 38mm:















I'm a big fan of the discontinued J Crew Army watch (35mm).
If fits nicely on my 6.75" flat wrist. 
This watch is very slim, stainless steel and has a domed & beveled crystal.m
It was made with a black case and olive dial and named "Platoon":


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just dropped into the Timex Archive site - they've got a new line of 21 Acadias:


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Haven't seen a Mk1 Aluminum IRL (pretty sure it's Aluminum, not SS)
> 
> Timex' resin cased watches are very popular - the Acadias, Campers, Gallatins, etc... super comfortable and tough.
> With Lexan crystals they can take a beating and be polished right back to normal.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to put together such a thoughtful response! Your vouching for the resin case and Lexan crystal is reassuring.

I'll admit this is a bit of an impulse purchase with something for a family member so I'm limited to the models available on Endclothing.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rymnd said:


> Thanks for taking the time to put together such a thoughtful response! Your vouching for the resin case and Lexan crystal is reassuring.
> 
> I'll admit this is a bit of an impulse purchase with something for a family member so I'm limited to the models available on Endclothing.


The plastic camper at $70 (End pricing) has to be valued on it's historical appeal.

The tw2r38900 on sale at End. is a good deal at $85.
Stainless steel with domed crystal.
The date has been omitted.
It's a true 38mm with 18mm bracelet (which appears to taper to 16mm).

The simple "Pilot Watch" design with black dial and silver case is a classic.
It'll be at home in most settings.
And it would look great on a simple stitch strap or 1-piece - in just about any color.









The "Navi" models, though 2x the price, are very nice watches for the small wristed.
I have the same case in the form of a J Crew Andros and can vouch for it's comfort and wearablity.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

cayabo said:


> The plastic camper at $70 (End pricing) has to be valued on it's historical appeal.
> 
> The tw2r38900 on sale at End. is a good deal at $85.
> Stainless steel with domed crystal.
> ...


Oh boy this is exciting. The measurements weren't on the site so I assumed it was the regular 40mm model with the date window.

38mm is the sweet spot for me so I think I'll be going for this model after all. Thanks!!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

rymnd said:


> Hi everyone! I'm having trouble deciding between the Mk1 Camper and Mk1 Aluminium. My wrist size is 165mm / 6.5". What would you recommend?
> 
> *Mk1 Aluminium - SS case, 40mm*
> Concerns: Potentially too big and the lugs hanging off
> ...


Whatever feel right on your wrist.
I was lasting for Waterbury until i tried one. Strap felt wrong (i think they changed it) , watch was too cheap for 150$ proposition and proportions were not right. On other hand plastic colorful camper felt much better: light and comfortable. By the end i passed on both watches, since i wanted more upscale watch and Waterbury did not cut it while plastic camper did not cut it either but for different reasons.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Haven't seen a Mk1 Aluminum IRL (pretty sure it's Aluminum, not SS)
> 
> Timex' resin cased watches are very popular - the Acadias, Campers, Gallatins, etc... super comfortable and tough.
> With Lexan crystals they can take a beating and be polished right back to normal.
> ...


He probably meant the MK1 Steel which is a fairly new addition to the MK1 lineup in stainless steel


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> Whatever feel right on your wrist.
> I was lasting for Waterbury until i tried one. Strap felt wrong (i think they changed it) , watch was too cheap for 150$ proposition and proportions were not right. On other hand plastic colorful camper felt much better: light and comfortable. By the end i passed on both watches, since i wanted more upscale watch and Waterbury did not cut it while plastic camper did not cut it either but for different reasons.


Thanks for your valuable insight! I hadn't considered trying them on first. Living on a piece of dirt in the middle of nowhere meant not having the luxury of trying on most watches before purchasing.

Timex is prevalent enough so I might do just that and try find one in person.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

billdebmatt said:


> He probably meant the MK1 Steel which is a fairly new addition to the MK1 lineup in stainless steel


He was right about the aluminium. It didn't even occur to me that there would be a differentiation.

Now that I've checked it, the new SST models are in 38mm - which is great. However it's also just a bit more expensive.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This was worn yesterday

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

rymnd said:


> Hi everyone! I'm having trouble deciding between the Mk1 Camper and Mk1 Aluminium. My wrist size is 165mm / 6.5". What would you recommend?
> 
> *Mk1 Aluminium - SS case, 40mm*
> Concerns: Potentially too big and the lugs hanging off
> ...


I've had the aluminum MK1.

It's kinda big. The 40mm isn't terrible but the lug to lug is long and the crystal is a very tall dome. All of that combined with the fact that it's sitting on top of a nato strap (a surprisingly decent nato) make the watch just feel big... certainly bigger than a field watch should in my opinion.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

1966 Timex Sprite with cathedral hands. I've been seeking one of these for a while. It's almost NOS. The only blemishes are the hole in the hour hand like and a tiny hole in the minute hand lume as well. I may relume in the future. Keeping ok time. Needs servicing in the future too. I hope everyone has a great day!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

"Mystery Lunch" anyone???


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

billdebmatt said:


> He probably meant the MK1 Steel which is a fairly new addition to the MK1 lineup in stainless steel


This model looks nice! In stainless, you say? May be time for another Timex!

"There are only subtle differences between Fact and Truth, and they are separated by the thinnest line of Faith."


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

For those interested, a guy on a Facebook group (I think he's one of the administrators) I joined has these NOS Timex. I'm not sure the price, but you can contact him through the FB group Old Vintage Watches.









"There are only subtle differences between Fact and Truth, and they are separated by the thinnest line of Faith."


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Nah, Timex still rock. 
Timex Classic 100s (my fave, one awaiting a gasket on the right thurr, might give it a new color scheme too) and a couple of expedition vibes, a few with aesthetic mods, gotta say Timex can be a bit naff in the looks department but for features imo better than g-shock.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Timex Classic 100s
> View attachment 13054227


You need a green one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> You need a green one.


what? what? where?

20180317_191214 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

catch and release.. let me know if interested. I prefer the Lap 50 myself.

20180317_191207 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I prefer the Lap 50 myself.


Just went for a week of camping and only took the 50 Lap.

I prefer the look of my black/orange one, but the Move+ has a pedometer that's fun to have for hiking.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today's watch is a 6-9-12 dial swap:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One Sexy Beast Today on the Wrist!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


really like the circular date window.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Just went for a week of camping and only took the 50 Lap.
> 
> I prefer the look of my black/orange one, but the Move+ has a pedometer that's fun to have for hiking.
> 
> View attachment 13057083


that is a nice big display, best in the business IMHO


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> that is a nice big display, best in the business IMHO


Amen.

Here's a pic with a couple of Jackasses - maybe even 3...









Point being, this is pretty close to how I see my watch when I don't have "reading glasses" on.
(It astounds me that 6 years ago I could focus 12" from my eye & now it's 6'.)
That giant display is a lifesaver.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about this strap / watch head combo for the Chillax Monday night after work?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

marathonna said:


> My imex Collection is getting out of Hand...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


nice collection - I'm wondering where you got those storage boxes? I could use some of those!


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Guess what just landed? I ultimately decided on the MK1 SST models for the preferred dial layout.

Honestly, the beige version (for the family member) is so much better - I've never been a huge fan of stealth.
At 38mm they both sit very nicely on my flat 6.5" wrist.
The signature ticking is about as loud as a Weekender and the domed crystal is beautiful.

Thanks again for all the suggestions!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

from one stable to another.. just received this gorgeous Weekender Chrono

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Greggg3 said:


> nice collection - I'm wondering where you got those storage boxes? I could use some of those!


IKEA..

3,95 euro


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

My Waterbury...









_Timex Waterbury TW2P75000_


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

You know how it is when you get a new watch, you just have to try different straps,










What do you think about this Newmark NATO?

Or this mesh?










Or USM strap










I wore this in bed last night and I'd forgotten just how bright Indiglo is ?
I pressed the crown and gave myself snow blindness ?.♂

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

busmatt said:


> Or this mesh?


Silver-tone Easy Reader on "Shark Mesh" - my kids favorite.
He has the blue dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

almost two months wait time.. but for $16+ and free shipping... the Torbollo is once sexy piece.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> almost two months wait time.. but for $16+ and free shipping... the Torbollo is once sexy piece.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I'm looking forward to an in-depth comparison.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1972 T-Reissue - T2N585

Only 35mm wide - it seems much bigger.
Stainless steel case.
The strap has a very high quality feel - simultaneously dense and supple.

I only try it on, I can't bring myself to wear it and risk any damage.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> 1972 T-Reissue - T2N585
> 
> Only 35mm wide - it seems much bigger.
> Stainless steel case.
> ...


That's really sharp looking, has a nice Indy Car /F1 vibe to it. Yeah the end to end lugs will make this wear larger,  could do well on a 7 1/4 wrist like mine : )


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Timex holds a special place in my collection


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Guess what just landed? I ultimately decided on the MK1 SST models for the preferred dial layout.
> 
> Honestly, the beige version (for the family member) is so much better - I've never been a huge fan of stealth.
> At 38mm they both sit very nicely on my flat 6.5" wrist.
> ...


Look great. Can you please confirm if they are 38mm as you said? Most websites seem to list them as 40mm but 38mm would be great for my skinny wrists. Also is the case on the beige version polished? It looks more like a matte finish in your pics.

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

helibg said:


> Look great. Can you please confirm if they are 38mm as you said? Most websites seem to list them as 40mm but 38mm would be great for my skinny wrists. Also is the case on the beige version polished? It looks more like a matte finish in your pics.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


Do not have that particular model, but I do have the Waterbury United which is a beauty at 38mm. Timex lists all the MK1 Scouts at 40mm.

So I believe the above reference is wrong. I also have the scout brook and is also 40 mm.

1518653425250 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/additional-collections/mk1/

20180130_214749 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Do not have that particular model, but I do have the Waterbury United which is a beauty at 38mm. Timex lists all the MK1 Scouts at 40mm.
> 
> So I believe the above reference is wrong. I also have the scout brook and is also 40 mm.
> 
> ...


Yes thats what I thought but was just hoping it was 38mm. I love my 38mm waterbury redwing.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

helibg said:


> Look great. Can you please confirm if they are 38mm as you said? Most websites seem to list them as 40mm but 38mm would be great for my skinny wrists. Also is the case on the beige version polished? It looks more like a matte finish in your pics.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


I don't have callipers available but I'm confident that they wear like 38mm. My wrists are quite skinny as well and I find that 40mm dress watches wear huge. Divers are okay at 40mm because the bezel compensates and the dial ends up appearing smaller.

The case on the beige version is extremely matte - similar to bead blasted.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

One of my new 400's Laco movement running great just needs a hand clean up there is some rust on the hands and a crystal polish anyone know the best way to clean hands?









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> My Waterbury...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

helibg said:


> Look great. Can you please confirm if they are 38mm as you said? Most websites seem to list them as 40mm but 38mm would be great for my skinny wrists. Also is the case on the beige version polished? It looks more like a matte finish in your pics.


I measure mine at about 39.5.


----------



## Max Dog (Mar 2, 2013)

When I was about 10 years old I remember finding a Timex watch on the play ground. It was in poor shape and did not run very well, but I remember I treasured it. When I grew up, I always had a soft spot for Timex, so naturally my daily carry work horse is a super accurate Timex day date. Rolex look like it, but I don't care, I love my Timex.

















And in honor of that first childhood Timex, here is a Timex selfwind from that era in the 70's.
Serviced and keeps good time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Weekender Chrono TW2R63200 vs Torbollo

https://www.timex.com/weekender-chr...-Tone-Blue&cgid=weekender-chronograph#start=1

The Clear winner is definitely the Weekender. The finishing and overall feel and weight feels more proper than the Torbollo. However, given that the Torbollo is only around $17 (with about a 45 day wait for shipping) it is worthy of consideration given the cost and quality and value/cost.

The T competes with the W on the looks par on par. However, the T is claimed to be stainless steel; but the weight and feel is extremely light; feels Tin like, like the very cheap SS timex bracelets. The dimensions of both pieces are exactly 43mm including crown; but somehow the weekender feels and looks bigger; not sure if the color combination plays tricks on my eyes, but the torbollo seems smaller on the wrist.

The leather straps on both watches are very nice and comfortable; however, the finishing on the weekender seems also of higher quality and endures water and normal wear and tear much better than the untreated leather strap of the Torbollo that scratches very easy; even my nail with not much force has left a mark.

One of the drawbacks of the Torbollo, the chrono pusher do not have a defined click; it is always a mistery how much force you need to activate the function and the pushers are not as well defined as the weekender. One feature I really like is the 24 hour function at the 2 o'clock position instead of the hundreds of seconds on the weekender. I don't think I would grab the weekender if I needed to measure something to the hundreds of second. I find the 24 hr function a lot more useful.

I would buy the Torbollo any day; I actually plan to buy the Panda one as it looks really good and Timex does not offer a Weekender Panda. However, other than the looks; the weekender clearly shows the amazing finishing that they can do with brass; which is far superior to the stainless steel of the Torbollo.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I would buy the Torbollo any day; I actually plan to buy the Panda one as it looks really good and Timex does not offer a Weekender Panda.


Thanks for the comparison - I've seriously considered the Panda Torbollo since it has a sandwich dial, looking forward to see actual pics.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any feedback on the Timex MK1 steel watches with acrylic crystal? 

I have a coupon to Todd Snyder that I have been thinking of getting the MK1 series watch. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I ended up with a Timex with broken Indiglo in an eBay transaction so the seller said "How about I send you another watch?"

It arrived, and it's pretty cool:









Haven't found out much about it yet. 
Expeditions were introduced in 1997 and though this watch has a 2002 Manf Date, I've seen others with 1997 Manf Date - so this might be one of the first models...


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

my trio of 8 lappers.... 1989, 1997, 2003..


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I hope you posted that in the IRONMAN thread too, awesome combination!


steve399 said:


> my trio of 8 lappers.... 1989, 1997, 2003..
> 
> View attachment 13083893


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

cayabo said:


> I ended up with a Timex with broken Indiglo in an eBay transaction so the seller said "How about I send you another watch?"
> 
> It arrived, and it's pretty cool:
> 
> ...


I had one of these in jr high/high school so 97' is pretty accurate.

Recently found it in my house among some random items and I brought it back to life...

The Timex Expedition Appreciation Thread - Page 91


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

I will.Thx.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex+Zippo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> I had one of these in jr high/high school so 97' is pretty accurate.
> 
> Recently found it in my house among some random items and I brought it back to life...
> 
> The Timex Expedition Appreciation Thread - Page 91


Nice - yours has slightly different hands than mine.
If yours is a 1997 (date code "E" stamped on the back) that's very cool to have it since new.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Popped the back off of my New England - guess what's inside?
Epson - not Timex - $2 movement.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No jewels


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I do like the Weekender Peanuts series.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Franken-Timex! Blue and silver dial from a Timex 1975 UFO shaped manual winder (27851-02775) in a case from a 1974 Timex Mercury (16950-02774). Have a great Tuesday, all!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Getting the arsenal ready for Waterbury Wednesday

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Just realized that the Timex Originals T2N393 has both lume and Indiglo.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex has a new watch, interestingly it is not called an Expedition,
instead they call it the
"Command Shock 54mm"

Appears to be the old Grid Shock movement in a new case - notice the big empty space in the lower right corner:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Timex has a new watch, interestingly it is not called an Expedition,
> instead they call it the
> "Command Shock 54mm"
> 
> ...


They very good at repackaging. When they put humongous expedition out instead of WS4 it was repack #1


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Once upon a time (1962) I took a position with the US Army in Abilene, Texas
Which was the home of a Timex assembly plant. Became pal of plant manager.
I could cross the road and pickup any Timex made there for $5.00.
Understand Timex has been acquired by a Dutch concern. Further, prices of the
watch has risen on some models, C'est la vie I reckon. What hasn't gone up?

I also owned the Ingerol $ watch. The watch thay made the $ famous!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This belonged to my wife's grandfather.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Timex has a new watch, interestingly it is not called an Expedition,
> instead they call it the
> "Command Shock 54mm"
> 
> ...


These are not Expeditions, but part of a new collection called "Command". Looks pretty cool. I'm hoping they'll do a 200m rated one at some point.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

> Powerful and resilient, this watch is everything you are.


But what if I'm weak and brittle? What watch should I get?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

The Yellow one is actually pretty cool looking, has almost an Ironman Vibe to it.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex has a new watch, interestingly it is not called an Expedition,
> instead they call it the
> "Command Shock 54mm"
> 
> ...


It is interesting they are using the exact same display on the Command as the Expedition, but I like the casing much much better on the Command though I like how the band connects to the lugs and that roll cage thing looks pretty sweet as well. Wow I can't believe I'm back into liking digital watches again LOL You see what one little Ironman can do to a guy?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> But what if I'm weak and brittle? What watch should I get?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> It is interesting they are using the exact same display on the Command as the Expedition, but I like the casing much much better on the Command though I like how the band connects to the lugs and that roll cage thing looks pretty sweet as well. Wow I can't believe I'm back into liking digital watches again LOL You see what one little Ironman can do to a guy?


I do miss the features of the WS4, and I agree, this Command case is cool.

My perfect Timex digital would be one with:
Pedometer, 
Temperature, 
6 alarms, 
2 timers, 
run-time stop-time chrono, 
and giant digits

- all in a stealth-black case that's 
8mm thin and a 
resin-to-nylon fabric strap.

And while I'm dreaming, how about a new form of resin that never gets old & solar?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13091477


You can tell it's for old people because it connects to a phone line. WTF is a phone line? How do I keep the phone line open in case Publisher's Clearing House calls?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I do miss the features of the WS4, and I agree, this Command case is cool.
> 
> My perfect Timex digital would be one with:
> Pedometer,
> ...


It called good resin.... does not go well with profit margins in any industry.
We can dream, but in the end new Timex models are more traditional and less inventive than they used to be. TX line also got lean treatment.
I never eye whitenessed anyone with this big expedition on the wrist. Although i do find bigger Timex font the greatest feature when i am running.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

From yesterday run.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> I never eye whitenessed anyone with this big expedition on the wrist. Although i do find bigger Timex font the greatest feature when i am running.


.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> .


I tried 50 lap like yours. If i would of been buying running watch without GPS it would be among top 2 contenders. The other Casio 120 lap solar (so i can illuminate it as much as i want without thinking about battery).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Finally got me a SR927 Chrono -


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Finally got me a SR927 Chrono -


Wow, that's a nice one! Makes me wish even more that my 927 didn't have the silly integrated bracelet.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I've had my Marlin Calendar and its Originals twin for years, and everyone was happy ...









But then I found this Marlin Calendar with an intact bezel ...









... and now the bezel-less watches look weird ...









I've always liked this watch, but now it seems naked. Can't quite understand why Timex made this vintage reissue in stainless steel, with a raised chapter ring, Indiglo, and a really nice twist-o-flex, and decided to forgo the bezel ... go figure ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13094819
> 
> 
> ... and now the bezel-less watches look weird ...
> I've always liked this watch, but now it seems naked. Can't quite understand why Timex made this vintage reissue in stainless steel, with a raised chapter ring, Indiglo, and a really nice twist-o-flex, and decided to forgo the bezel ... go figure ...


Ditto.
They should at least offer it both ways.

I have wondered - did so many of the rotating bezels fall off the originals that a new look was born?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> But then I found this Marlin Calendar with an intact bezel ...
> 
> View attachment 13094819


Here's your Marlin from the 1973 catalog. $15.00 in 1973 is roughly $86.45 today, so not cheap but not expensive (relatively) either.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Here's your Marlin from the 1973 catalog. $15.00 in 1973 is roughly $86.45 today, so not cheap but not expensive (relatively) either.
> 
> View attachment 13094949


May I inquire, sir, where you obtained that image from the 1973 catalogue?



> Ditto.
> They should at least offer it both ways.
> 
> I have wondered - did so many of the rotating bezels fall off the originals that a new look was born?


That's a very good theory.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> May I inquire, sir, where you obtained that image from the 1973 catalogue?


Here you are: https://goo.gl/NfZGYa


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Here you are: https://goo.gl/NfZGYa


Oh, you just made me very happy! 
Pushing my luck = I don't suppose you have catalogues from 1961 to 1972, and 1974 to 1979?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> Oh, you just made me very happy!
> Pushing my luck = I don't suppose you have catalogues from 1961 to 1972, and 1974 to 1979?


Unfortunately, 1973 is the latest I have. As for the earlier years, here is 1961-1971. https://goo.gl/BkdpNr

Here is a parts catalog for 1959-1962: https://goo.gl/5fkwKj


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Finally got me a SR927 Chrono -


That is hot nice pick up


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Wow, that's a nice one! Makes me wish even more that my 927 didn't have the silly integrated bracelet.


It is a very nicely done piece of work.

Upon taking it out of the box I was impressed with it's cohesive style.
All the lines and proportions are purposeful.

The size is ideal for me at 38.

I particularly enjoy the view of the side of the watch with casual glance down towards my wrist.

(And I have reset the minute hand of the chrono to the correct position)


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I bought this Expedition Scout for the black dial and yellow second hand. After it arrived something looked wrong to me. I came to realize that I wasn't fond of a brown strap with a black dial watch so I made a swap and now I'm enjoying it. Before and after shots:


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

tcl said:


> I bought this Expedition Scout for the black dial and yellow second hand. After it arrived something looked wrong to me. I came to realize that I wasn't fond of a brown strap with a black dial watch so I made a swap and now I'm enjoying it. Before and after shots:
> View attachment 13096889
> 
> View attachment 13096893


I agree that the black strap suits it better. The one thing that I am now struggling with is that due to the indiglo, the blacks aren't as black as I might otherwise like. I feel like the dial just pops a little less than it otherwise might.

Still, the indiglo utility is hard to argue against (battery life and having to push to activate are the only things that come to mind).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Finally got me a SR927 Chrono -


Congrats. That is a fine looking watch. Are you going to hunt down a special strap for it? Maybe a black rally strap might fit it well.

OK, I have rally straps on the mind as I am looking for the right brown strap for a Seiko Bullhead chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

I can't identify this cracking little piece; the serial number is well hidden. I assume it to be an early 70's piece... a 21 jewel movement. 
Also, it was running fast so i tickled the hairspring a little and bam; it keeps time well now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Congrats. That is a fine looking watch. Are you going to hunt down a special strap for it? Maybe a black rally strap might fit it well.


I've tried to match it with an equally simple yet well thought out high quality strap.
This one comes from the Timex T-Series.
It is aggressively padded with curved ends.
The stitching is precise and the leather supple.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Wow. Those lugs are oddly funky and chunky. Times doesn’t do lugs like that anymore.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Wow. Those lugs are oddly funky and chunky. Times doesn't do lugs like that anymore.


I don't know how long this one has been out, but there is a great similarity:
(personally, I like the Timex better - the sub-dials especially)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Wow. Those lugs are oddly funky and chunky. Times doesn't do lugs like that anymore.


I don't know how long this one has been out, but there is a great similarity:
(personally, I like the Timex better - the sub-dials especially)

View attachment 13100111


----------



## jamie007 (Jul 16, 2012)

I Brought these out of the archive box last week. New batteries all around and a new strap for the Expedition and they're good to go.

I received the two-tone from my parents for my high school graduation in '83 and of course, I will always cherish it greatly. All of them have had A LOT of wrist time!!


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Another 70's little jewel!
A Dynabeat! Probably one of the most accurate of the collection (vintage-wise)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Finally got me a SR927 Chrono -


Thanks for joining the club very nice watch.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

dim.ply said:


> Another 70's little jewel!
> A Dynabeat! Probably one of the most accurate of the collection (vintage-wise)
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a new watch to the collection installed a new crown and polished the crystal and new leather strap.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

1979 Timex Q Quartz Jump Minute



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> 1979 Timex Q Quartz Jump Minute
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It is beautiful. What strap is it?.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

theretroshave said:


> 1979 Timex Q Quartz Jump Minute
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What's up brother!


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Not a picture from today, but here's a 1979 Viscount; M33 movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

0elcid0 said:


> It is beautiful. What strap is it?.


Thank you. The strap is from the eBay seller nato-international, and the brand from the listing is IW Suisse.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> What's up brother!


I'm pretty sure it was your watch that inspired me to acquire mine... You're to blame! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Kelton found on eBay, inbound this week. Marlin-esque styling caught my eye.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

1977 Marlin 
I had a presentation today, so I put on my dressy vintage piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't put this on in a while.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I found this at a thrift store today for $7. I used to have one, and decided to pick it up. There was a touch of corrosion from the original batteries, but nothing on the terminals, so fresh batteries started it right up. It wears a bit big... 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


So, now that' been 1 decade............ How's the watch collection going? Still rolling w/ Timex or back to nicer pieces?


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> I found this at a thrift store today for $7. I used to have one, and decided to pick it up. There was a touch of corrosion from the original batteries, but nothing on the terminals, so fresh batteries started it right up. It wears a bit big...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH! 
I have one! It is probably the most annoying way to be woken up but ey, it works!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I found this at a thrift store today for $7.


You can't just leave us hangin, what are the "7 Wacky Character Phrases"?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> You can't just leave us hangin, what are the "7 Wacky Character Phrases"?


They're silly character voices. This isn't my video, but it shows them all, I think. The voices start around 52 seconds. I put mine back in the package without batteries and sealed it up. Into storage for now. Moving to Italy for two years in three weeks. Watches only... And my Seiko sweep alarm clock. Maybe my Waterbury alarm clock, but I don't think I want to risk damage.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T43101 Expedition Aluminum Trail - this model was one of the first Expeditions - introduced in 1997.
It's gold-anodized aluminum with black anodized bezel/guard and acrylic crystal.

Very light and very comfortable.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

I love mine!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> T43101 Expedition Aluminum Trail - this model was one of the first Expeditions - introduced in 1997.
> It's gold-anodized aluminum with black anodized bezel/guard and acrylic crystal.
> 
> Very light and very comfortable.
> ...


I like these late 90-s. Very clean, legible and perfectly sized. Considering nothing changed in 20 years may call it perfect?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> I like these late 90-s. Very clean, legible and perfectly sized. Considering nothing changed in 20 years may call it perfect?


You can still see vestiges of this signature "Timex" design in the current product line:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Auntyjack (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello to all my fellow Timex lover's. I have just received this today. It has not not seen a wrist as yet. So thought I'd give it an airing. I normally have a preference for Expeditions. However this T2P024 was just too nice. Unfortunately no indiglo and no date function (bummer as indiglo is a great Fn), bezel is static as well. I would like to apply a protective film (over "face glass") to this and my future Timex's (before use)...suggestions for such would be much appreciated. Will these protectors remain on when immersed in water as I swim with most of my watches?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Th lovely Archive for today..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it..


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought this Timex X Peanuts for my kid. Just came in today. Wow! I didnt expect it to be this good in actual. The strap is well made, pliable & yet sturdy. The dial artwork attention to detail is really really good. Here are some pics. For those looking for one for themselves or their kids...go for it!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1988 vintage. One of my revived watches.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Some nice panda action going on here


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I think we should start a WRUW for Timex....

This watch continues to get plenty of wrist time.
It's so simple - there's nothing remarkable about it - in fact, I call it my "Timex Watch".
Yet it is small, thin, super easy to read & scratched so I don't worry about it.









(Easy Reader South St dial in Metal Field Mid case)


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex may not be most fancy watch around, but it always shined with good watch designs. Watch designs with legibility in mind, proper ergonomics and true usability were always at arms reach. I like honesty and lock on the true watch values.


----------



## Auntyjack (Apr 23, 2018)

Disregard


----------



## Auntyjack (Apr 23, 2018)

Disregard


----------



## Auntyjack (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok sorted? Muffed up these 3 due to including linkage to thread header on WUS..., The T..ex Eped Appec Thread. Opera browser though there was some critical info and would not allow me to send. After I presumed what the issue was and removed this link it sent the whole bloody lot, including the disallowed ones. Could not delete the posts so edited instead....


----------



## Auntyjack (Apr 23, 2018)

Evening all, in this neck of the woods anyway. Some mighty fine Timex's on display here....really great to see what other's have in their possession. Interesting variety. Also some good/clear photography...

I did an order from Ama/US, decent pricing, a wee while back and my Expeditions have rocked up...yippeee. The "normal" one was from Oz and rather expensive but I liked the style and the green hands. These may need to go into, "The Expedition Appreciation Thread ", as well, another great thread dedicated to the said Timex's.


----------



## Auntyjack (Apr 23, 2018)

Apologies for multiples. Something awry (text-linkage to exact thread header in WUS seemed to be the cause) in the 3 extras. Worked it out on the last post and this was posted along with the x3 that would not previously post. *Ok got it sorted could only edit and not delete these multiple posts.*


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

For $26, I couldn't resist this "Monaco". It's got some noticeable blemishes, but considering I've never seen this version available, I couldn't pass it up. I hope to do some refinishing in the future, but for now, I'm digging it as-is.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Snagged this Dynabeat up on e Bay. First picture is with the lizard skin it came with and then with an expansion band i bought to really give that 70s look and feel. Love the ticking of the Dynabeat









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Installed new m24 movement and a new crystal came out pretty good I think.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice vintage!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm giving the "Red Dot" a trial run before I do a bit of clean-up on it. So far, so good, but I'll see where it's at after a full 24 hours. Truth be told, I prefer the version with dot hour markers, and I have one in storage, but it needs service as it doesn't currently run.



This gem doesn't currently run, but I had to pick it up. They come around so seldom. Does anyone know what would cause this symptom- the watch seems to wind, but just unwinds when you let go of the crown.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

A few new rare beauties on their way to me.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Recent pick up. Just put it on a new rally strap.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

This cleaned up very nicely. It's almost NOS. There are some tiny dings on the case, and a few fine scratches on the crystal, but no marks on the caseback, even any that would indicate it was ever opened. It's keeping great time, and I'm enjoying it. Have a great weekend, all!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wore this last night... and in the middle of the night i was trying to light up the Indiglo .

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

so today .. it was this

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wore this last night... and in the middle of the night i was trying to light up the Indiglo .

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

so today .. it was this

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Wore this last night... and in the middle of the night i was trying to light up the Indiglo .


Ha - I've done the same thing at work where we have dark-rooms for inspection.
I always press a bit harder & then wonder if my battery is going dead & then realize my mistake.

Divers with blazing lume are no good since it's too distracting in dark.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Some Dynabeat goodness.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Expedition Atlantis 100 1995 vintage.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got this baby serviced and it came out beautiful.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Who did the service?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is a guy in Northern Ireland that does my mechanical Timex's he has a add on eBay.


brandon\ said:


> ^ Who did the service?


Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok just got this bad boy fixed it's a Timex jump minute it was dead got a m55 movement for it now it's alive again the color is a dark purple hard to see.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I meant to share this here last night when I posted to the Timex Tuesday/Thursday thread. My recently acquired mini Grail- the 1996 Timex "The Last Wind-Up". I can't say if it's NOS, but it's in extremely good condition (no crystal or caseback protectors).





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> I meant to share this here last night when I posted to the Timex Tuesday/Thursday thread. My recently acquired mini Grail- the 1996 Timex "The Last Wind-Up". I can't say if it's NOS, but it's in extremely good condition (no crystal or caseback protectors).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous any wrist shots.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just got another lot of watches back from repair and restoration now need a bunch of straps and bracelets.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Looks gorgeous any wrist shots.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


I hope everyone had a great Sunday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> I just got another lot of watches back from repair and restoration now need a bunch of straps and bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great examples of Timex vintages!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wonder if it has the M25 movement.


theretroshave said:


> I hope everyone had a great Sunday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> I wonder if it has the M25 movement.


I'm absolutely confident that it does.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

My recently inherited grandfathers watch. We wore it daily from 1958 until 68 as a full time fishing charter captain out of Gulfport MS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

stilren said:


> My recently inherited grandfathers watch. We wore it daily from 1958 until 68 as a full time fishing charter captain out of Gulfport MS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really good looking 100 the hands I really like thanks for sharing.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Who did the service?


I also seen on YouTube Buckminster watches does serving and video's showing how to service I might start trying to do a little servicing on a couple of mine to practice.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope everyone's having a great day here is another restored Timex for you.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tardyemu (Mar 6, 2018)

Plenty of love over here. If someone I know doesn't wear a watch, the next birthday/holiday gift they're getting from me is Weekender on a NATO! I've given more than one of my friends and family members the watch bug this way.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew Andros:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> J Crew Andros:
> 
> View attachment 13166267


Looks nice!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Looks nice!


One of my All-Time favorite Timex.
Size, proportions, simplicity, finish and detail are very good.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> One of my All-Time favorite Timex.
> Size, proportions, simplicity, finish and detail are very good.


Totally agree! One of the best things in Times outlined


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13166467


My is from 2002.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine is Nov 2002.

The ones from 1997 had thinner hands.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yesterday watch

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

todays watch
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yesterday watch

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

todays watch
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> yesterday


I miss my 3GMT sometimes, like when people post pics of theirs.

Nice to see you posting, I was worried we'd lost you...


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

Vintage appeal


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

Vintage appeal
View attachment 13174691


View attachment 13174693


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice jump minute you have there.


Radstom said:


> Vintage appeal
> View attachment 13174691
> 
> 
> View attachment 13174693


Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Been wanting a moonphase Timex finally got one.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

This watch is on the wrist of my college friend back in the 1980s, now Captain Reeves, who is about to complete a solo sail circumnavigation via the southern ocean! The watch he chooses is a clean, simple, elegant, no-frills Timex. He uses it to shoot the sun, moon, planets with his sextant. He says it's usually a second off per week. The white stuff on the band is SALT, accumulated from months at sea. And it keeps on ticking! (If you want to read more about the circumnavigation, search for Figure 8 Voyage Blog.)


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I have been enjoying my metal field camper over the past few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

A bit more busy than what I think of when I hear "Timex", but that's what appealed to me when I came across it.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

bolster said:


> This watch is on the wrist of my college friend back in the 1980s, now Captain Reeves, who is about to complete a solo sail circumnavigation via the southern ocean! The watch he chooses is a clean, simple, elegant, no-frills Timex. He uses it to shoot the sun, moon, planets with his sextant. He says it's usually a second off per week. The white stuff on the band is SALT, accumulated from months at sea. And it keeps on ticking! (If you want to read more about the circumnavigation, search for Figure 8 Voyage Blog.)
> 
> View attachment 13191581


cool blog really fascination. I do love the salt build up on the strap.

Something about a Timex with a white dial and red seconds hand . It's such quintessential Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I think we need a Timex IQ thread !!!!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

bolster said:


> This watch is on the wrist of my college friend back in the 1980s, now Captain Reeves, who is about to complete a solo sail circumnavigation via the southern ocean! The watch he chooses is a clean, simple, elegant, no-frills Timex. He uses it to shoot the sun, moon, planets with his sextant. He says it's usually a second off per week. The white stuff on the band is SALT, accumulated from months at sea. And it keeps on ticking! (If you want to read more about the circumnavigation, search for Figure 8 Voyage Blog.)
> 
> View attachment 13191581


It sounds very interesting.
What strap is it?


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

0elcid0 said:


> It sounds very interesting.
> What strap is it?


Knowing Cap'n Reeves, it's the stock strap. But I'll ask.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

0elcid0 said:


> It sounds very interesting.
> What strap is it?


Knowing Cap'n Reeves, it's the stock strap. But I'll ask.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

0elcid0 said:


> What strap is it?


Watch and strap are OEM stock - Timex Weekender model T2N651


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

My son just received his yesterday and LOVES it, been using the chrono for everything and caught him showing g it off this morning at the bus stop. I'm so proud


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

bolster said:


> Knowing Cap'n Reeves, it's the stock strap. But I'll ask.


Thank you.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Watch and strap are OEM stock - Timex Weekender model T2N651


It is perfect for me, thank you very much.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> My son just received his yesterday and LOVES it, been using the chrono for everything and caught him showing g it off this morning at the bus stop. I'm so proud


Which one did he get?


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Lovely 1980 Taiwan Timex Marlin; they need to produce more mechanical movements. Although I was looking at Timex India, and I found a surprising watch too. First picture is my Marlin and second is the automatic Timex, reference number TWEG16700.








Unfortunately, it is a rather large 44mm and skeleton dial (not my taste). A bit gawdy, but cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

billdebmatt said:


> Which one did he get?


It's actually a women's model, but fits him well. He's thrilled!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> It's actually a women's model, but fits him well. He's thrilled!


It may be a bit early to judge, but my son really seems to love my watches, especially my Timexes... 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

theretroshave said:


> It may be a bit early to judge, but my son really seems to love my watches, especially my Timexes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta start em young!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I found the Timex I think I owned when I was young on ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-TI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

They say it's mechanical. But I don't remember winding it. It does have a Submariner look without the Mercedes hands.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Thermometer Timex,
1994 October


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Thermometer Timex,
> 1994 October
> View attachment 13204015


How effin cool is that? That's great


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

billdebmatt said:


> How effin cool is that? That's great


There was just a Reef Gear version of this on eBay that went for little money, so keep an eye out and you can snag a bargain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Any reason to trot out the new acquisition. 

M63 movement, a quartz-controlled balance wheel hybrid. Dates to somewhere between 1973 and 1980.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Got a good deal on a Grid, but it was distressed.








Specifically, it has deep scratches on the crystal as if someone took a knife too it.









I wasn't trying to restore the watch, but I wanted it usable again. I set to keep the wear, but tidy it up a bit. I hope to be able to dye the strap black as I am not into camo. I will quit the chatter and get to the pictures.









Date code of 23 puts it at November of 2015. This watch appears to have been through a lot in a short period of time.

Polywatch was used on the scratches. Testors red was used to fill the lettering on the case and clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Just a pic of the Marlin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Have someone ever saw this one?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a 40th anniversary Easy Reader wednesday at the Jamestown Wal mart.-https://www.timex.com/browse/men/shop-by-collection/easy-reader/-






It was on clearance for 25 bucks. The color pop easy readers are really cool.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

It seems that I have joined the double post club.








Timex Acadia


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Have someone ever saw this one?
> View attachment 13204451


It's the WS4 movement - goes for $100 or more on eBay a couple times a year.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> It's the WS4 movement - goes for $100 or more on eBay a couple times a year.


Watch itself yes, but clip version?
I saw analog digital clips several times, but not WS4


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Watch itself yes, but clip version?
> I saw analog digital clips several times, but not WS4


If I understand your question correctly - yes, the Clip version of the WS4 comes on eBay a couple times a year. 
A very small number compared to standard WS4 watches.

And there are several other, much cheaper non-WS4, Expedition clip watches that have been made.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Never saw it before. I was looking for WS4 but was hesitant to pay 300-400$ for it so i followed ws4 on ebay for some time.
Dropped this idea some time ago. I was looking for something else and clip was found.
Just curious.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dim.ply said:


> Just a pic of the Marlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miata?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Miata?





dim.ply said:


> Just a pic of the Marlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a somewhat related note- I'm living in Torino for the next two years. Pic is from yesterday. I'll be going to the Torino Auto Show (https://www.parcovalentino.com/en/car-show-turin) today/tomorrow, and I'll try to catch a wrist shot of whatever I'm wearing while there. Have a great day, all!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Big love for Timex. 
Latest: Fancy 721, got another in surgery currently not beeping at present but I'll fix it up real good.
Custom paint job Classic 100. A little rough around the edges but I'm dead pleased with it either way. Even tweeted Timex with it, ya never know, maybe I should push for a job there lolz.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Gold Timex. I dig.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Gold Timex. I dig.


If you want people to notice (not necessarily admire) your watch - short sleeves and all-gold is a conversation starter.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Miata?


Indeed! 1999 10th Anniversary 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> If you want people to notice (not necessarily admire) your watch - short sleeves and all-gold is a conversation starter.


This was recently posted over in the Seiko Turtle thread. I have the watch and I'm considering the bracelet.










And there's this, too.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> This was recently posted over in the Seiko Turtle thread. I have the watch and I'm considering the bracelet.


You must get the one with polished center links.
And consider a Magnum P.I. mustache to go with it.

I wear mine with a heavy polyester 7-11 employee shirt.
This and an all gold watch is so uncool hipsters are baffled.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

dim.ply said:


> Indeed! 1999 10th Anniversary
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a great car...I had a '99 silver......post a pic??? Thanks / Cheers p


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> That was a great car...I had a '99 silver......post a pic??? Thanks / Cheers p


Absolutely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> This was recently posted over in the Seiko Turtle thread. I have the watch and I'm considering the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm extremely attracted to this combo.

I don't have an all-gold watch either....

-Edit- Just saw the price. I'll have to search for an inexpensive alternative. :-d


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Recital time - it looks like normal time, but the minutes are much longer...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Old chronograph today. I love styling and efforts to make watch legible by Timex. It really sets them apart.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked this up NOS Timex in box with papers does anyone know anything about it I really like the dial never seen it before.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> Just picked this up NOS Timex in box with papers does anyone know anything about it I really like the dial never seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## jiunks (Feb 16, 2013)

My only Timex right now, T2N389









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Red Bull this evening



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

All prepped out today...


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Chrono. Alarm .Timer. NOS from 1991. Timex's answer to the casio F-91...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Camper









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

Got addicted to the intelligent quartz line after seeing one on here in another thread. Found this flyback on the bay it's hard to tell in my photo but it's gun metal and white which I have not seen before.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> All prepped out today...


Pink shirt check 
colorful plaid shorts check
Timex Weekender on a striped Nato check

You would make the author Official Preppy Handbook proud.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> All prepped out today...


Pink shirt check 
colorful plaid shorts check
Timex Weekender on a striped Nato check

You would make the author of The Official Preppy Handbook proud.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

My first watch as a kid was a manually wound Timex. Nothing special, but it did what I needed it to do. I don't know what happened to that one.

When looking for watches for my own kids, I picked up a pair of Timex quartz analog watches. My daughter got one on a pink band, which has worked well for her. All of the boy's watches come on these stupid velcro bands that fit exactly one size wrist and are uncomfortable even if they fit. After swapping one of these bands for a rubber buckle-type band, my son is much more comfortable wearing his.

I just started using the WatchTracker App, and just for fun I took the first data point for both of these watches. Both were last reset for daylight savings time, matching the official US time to the second. One was 13.6 seconds fast, the other was 12.4 seconds fast. So, accuracy appears impressive for sub-$25 watches.

Timex seems to remain a solid choice if you just need something inexpensive that can be counted on to work.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BillSWPA said:


> Timex seems to remain a solid choice if you just need something inexpensive that can be counted on to work.


And this perfectly summarizes how Timex came to absolutely dominate the global market place from the late 1950s through the 1980s, and is still a significant player today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Fairfield Supernova


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked this one up 1979 automatic with a rare stainless steel case and screw down backplate unfortunately it does not run so I'm going to have to send it off for repair.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Just picked this one up 1979 automatic with a rare stainless steel case and screw down backplate unfortunately it does not run so I'm going to have to send it off for repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex × IT"S NICE THAT - I didn't make this up.

The actual name of the watch is "TIMEX × IT'S NICE THAT MK1 WATCH"

























Sold out at END clothing, but still available on the Timex USA site....


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

Now that I have 2 data points over 6 days for the $22 Timex watches used by my kids, they are both running at +0.2 sec./day. I have more expensive quartz watches that are not doing as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

Just picked this mk1. Very nice watch with indiglo, no date (yippeee) and quick release spring bars.



















I still remember my first timex (also, my first watch). It was with me from 1995 till 2006 (lost in an accident). Beautiful and reliable timepieces.

Cheers,

Karthik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I ordered my first timex watch: The Waterbury Watch TW2R38800
Case size 38mm without date, that is just right for me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field on Aluminum Camper strap


----------



## akcapwatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Just picked this up from a seller here, Military Expedition Chronograph, T49823 KNURLED CASE. Bit of a beater with some scratches on the dial.

Just such a handsome watch.










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Timex × IT"S NICE THAT - I didn't make this up.
> 
> The actual name of the watch is "TIMEX × IT'S NICE THAT MK1 WATCH"
> 
> ...


do you know what Japanese movement they use? I noticed they use a Japanese movement of the Southview and the metropolitan as well.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

billdebmatt said:


> do you know what Japanese movement they use? I noticed they use a Japanese movement of the Southview and the metropolitan as well.


Miyota.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been posted, but saw an article that the Timex Marlin x Todd Snyder collab is available now at Todd Snyder's website for $199.
Thought this thread would want to know if they already weren't aware.









https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-exclusive-black-black


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but saw an article that the Timex Marlin x Todd Snyder collab is available now at Todd Snyder's website for $199.
> Thought this thread would want to know if they already weren't aware.
> 
> View attachment 13271367
> ...


yeah saw that on Hodinkee, looks gorgeous.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Miyota.


Thanks


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

"Military Field on Aluminum Camper strap"

such a great combo


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1senki said:


> "Military Field on Aluminum Camper strap"
> 
> such a great combo


There is some psychedelic art piece naming to it


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Purchased a Timex Wafer Thin real cheap, arrived on Monday to cheer that mood up 








A bit of water damage, but I expected that for 10 bucks. Working like a charm, keeping time real well too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For the 4th:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Enjoyed this chrono today. Hope everyone had a great Thursday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Still wearing the white dial chronograph. Just really digging it, especially with summer attire.

Keeping it classy in the French Riviera this weekend in Nice. In reality, I should have brought a diver to wear swimming, but I'm enjoying this watch right now. That, and the fact that the bulk of my collection is on the other side of the planet. The additional shot is for an honorable mention for the seagull that photobombed me (top left). I hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

ThomasAn said:


> I think they are fine watches with good features.
> They use this funny elongated font though on their digitals, and their stopwatch needs separate buttons to start/stop; which always throws me off. Silly stuff, but I am an eccentric guy (so what I think doesn't count)


That separate button for start and stop on the chronograph has always driven me nuts. Why in the world would they do that?! A mechanical chronograph or even a quartz analog one doesn't? Casio doesn't (the biggest other major "cheap" watch company), nor does any other company that I can think of. If anyone has an inside track on why Timex bucks convention and does this, let me know! I know this is a very old thread, but maybe it'll pop-up somewhere.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

jpfwatch said:


> I ordered my first timex watch: The Waterbury Watch TW2R38800
> Case size 38mm without date, that is just right for me.
> 
> View attachment 13264025


Please post photos once you receive it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

No pics for me yet


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfstein said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Dude, sucks that WUS can't get you into your old account!

Good to see you back.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Gallatin going to the beach

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Easy reader by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

No love? Not me!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Easy reader by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

No love? Not me!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender on custom NATO

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's one of Cayabo's creation. Have not worn it much, but it is a beauty. Hoping to give it is proper wrist time the rest of the summer.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and just for Eye Candy.... Weekender replica for $15 bucks

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's one of Cayabo's creation. Have not worn it much, but it is a beauty. Hoping to give it is proper wrist time the rest of the summer.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and just for Eye Candy.... Weekender replica for $15 bucks

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well. I opened her up and got the second hand off. But somehow I killed the spring the pushes the crown back from Indiglo position.

Timex Two Hander by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

INDIGLO question: 

Is there a big difference between readability (in the dark) of white-dial indiglo vs black-dial indiglo?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bolster said:


> INDIGLO question:
> 
> Is there a big difference between readability (in the dark) of white-dial indiglo vs black-dial indiglo?


Dark Blue Indiglo Face
Dark Face by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Whilte Face Indiglo
Dark Face by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ON the wrist tonight


__
https://flic.kr/p/283UuJm
 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

White FAce Indiglo
White Dial Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

No practical difference. I have black, blue and cream dials. Any one of them are completely readable in the nite time.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone want this guy? Both straps included. Asking $30 shipped 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bolster said:


> INDIGLO question:
> 
> Is there a big difference between readability (in the dark) of white-dial indiglo vs black-dial indiglo?


Usually no.

But, I have have had a couple of black dialed Timex that the Indiglo was poor. It's very model dependent.
Do you have a specific model you're considering?

The white dials are always bright.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the photos, Wolf, but it's hard for me to discern. The white face is in better focus so easier to read...An automatic camera will keep the shutter open longer for a darker object, so they might look the same in photos. If you have them both in hand, which would you say is the easier read...and by a little, or a lot? 

Ah, thank you Dave, no practical difference you say. 

Cayabo, yes, I'm wondering if a white face indiglo will be a big improvement over my T2N663, a black dial. It's an academic question since I don't believe there is a white face version of a T2N663, and I'm a big fan (as you know) of a countdown bezel.

Although there is a blue dial T2N664, but I've never seen one in the wild. And it appears to be a very dark blue, so...maybe minimal difference with the black dial version.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Theoretically, the dial color should have zero impact on the brightness of the Indiglo. The Indiglo is a transparent layer that is laid over the dial.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, since the T2N663 doesn't have Indiglo I'd say any Timex with it will be a huge improvement...


I was going to suggest a dial swap for your T2N663, but since it doesn't have Indiglo the stem won't work with an Indiglo movement. 

So, if you're serious about getting a white dial with Indiglo into the T2N663 case you'd have to verify:
a. it has a Timex movement in it
b. there's room for an M905 movement
c. measure the length of the stem and find another Timex with Indiglo that is the same
d. find a dial/hands 



FYI - 

Some of the modern Timex that I've seen that don't have Indiglo have non-Timex movements.
The Ameritus Diver and the New England have Miyota movements in them.

While the J Crew & Todd Snyders with no Indiglo have neutered small Timex movements.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Theoretically, the dial color should have zero impact on the brightness of the Indiglo. The Indiglo is a transparent layer that is laid over the dial.


In my experience, you can wipe the color off the face of the dial and the Indiglo keeps working - so I think, in your drawing, the "paint" goes on top of the glass plate.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Theoretically, the dial color should have zero impact on the brightness of the Indiglo. The Indiglo is a transparent layer that is laid over the dial.


I have dark faced Timex chronograph and Indiglo is as dim as it possible. Color and type of face make difference.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

And for the World Cup Final 
This Beauty

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Well, since the T2N663 doesn't have Indiglo I'd say any Timex with it will be a huge improvement....


Whoa, wait. This has me going back to my watches for a closer inspection. I *thought* I owned two T2N663, both black dial with indiglo, but after taking out the magnifying glass for a closer look, I see that one is engraved T2N662 and the other is engraved T2N663. Both black dial. Verified both have indiglo. They look identical except for the tiny engravings and stampings on the back. Will post up photos.

I don't know what to make of the info that the T2N663 has no indiglo, because both of mine light up a faint blue when the crown is pressed.

Changing to a white dial? Sounds like a project beyond my pay grade, with current skillset! But fascinating that it could be done.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bolster said:


> Whoa, wait. This has me going back to my watches for a closer inspection. I *thought* I owned two T2N663, both black dial with indiglo, but after taking out the magnifying glass for a closer look, I see that one is engraved T2N662 and the other is engraved T2N663. Both black dial. Verified both have indiglo. They look identical except for the tiny engravings and stampings on the back. Will post up photos.
> 
> I don't know what to make of the info that the T2N663 has no indiglo, because both of mine light up a faint blue when the crown is pressed.
> 
> Changing to a white dial? Sounds like a project beyond my pay grade, with current skillset! But fascinating that it could be done.


Well, in your defense, I never found anything that stated explicitly "the T2N663 does not have Indiglo".
Instead, I inferred a lack of Indiglo because it isn't printed on the dial or stated as a feature on 3 sites I looked up.
(though I learned long ago that it is wrong to assume Timex marketing material is correct)

I have a 1972 re-issue that is very weak. So weak that when I got it I replaced the battery - which made no difference.
But I have Scouts, Military Classics and Weekenders with black dials that are fine.

Since your watch does have Indiglo - you may be able to do a dial/mov't swap.
You remove the back, battery and slide out the stem - then swap the innards. 
Takes about a minute longer than changing batteries.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Except it ain't QUITE that easy. I opened up an Easy Reader to take the second hand off.
When I put it back together it will still Indiglo but the crown doesn't spring back.
What do you reckon I did wrong?


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Since your watch does have Indiglo - you may be able to do a dial/mov't swap.
> You remove the back, battery and slide out the stem - then swap the innards.
> Takes about a minute longer than changing batteries.


Wow, that's amazing it can be done with such ease by someone who knows what he's doing.

The indiglo works, and works fine on these, although a friend who owns both black and white dial indiglos says there's no comparison; that the white is a much easier read at night. He visits in a month so I guess I'll be able to see for myself.

Photo of the countdown bezeled Timexes as promised, below. Light weight, accurate, and not too thick at 10.6mm. The unidi bezel has only 60 clicks instead of the usual 120 on my other countdowns. The second hand has the typical jiggly quartz rebound. Second hand hits the markers occasionally, but only when it feels like doing so. And the spaces between seconds are subdivided by 1/5 for no good reason--the watch doesn't do that type of accuracy and they're not sweep second hands. Plus they are loud ticking suckers so you dast not try to sleep near them. But minor niggles; they perform well and the countdown bezel is super handy.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Except it ain't QUITE that easy. I opened up an Easy Reader to take the second hand off.
> When I put it back together it will still Indiglo but the crown doesn't spring back.
> What do you reckon I did wrong?


I assume that you're pressing the crown in and the Indiglo stays on?
Because if it turns off, the crown has sprung back as far as it needs to.

So, the Indiglo works by a "paddle" switch actuated by an e-clip on the stem.
If the Indiglo still works, then your e-clip & paddle switch are still in the proper places - that's good.

How well is the movement aligned within the case? 
The hole in the movement and the hole in the case must be aligned or the stem will bind.
(the misalignment can occur rotationally or vertically)
When trying to spin the crown while setting the watch or date, it will be noticeably stiffer.
This isn't usually a problem if you put the stem in before you put the back on.

Last resort, and I've had to do this a few times, is to take it back apart and bend the paddle switch out so it has more spring-force to push out the stem.

DO NOT lubricate the last 3/4 of the stem. 
There may be some goop that looks like grease and that's OK - it's quite tacky and meant to stick on the date set sprocket.
Putting a little Vaseline on the rubber gasket next to the crown is a good idea though.









If the Indiglo is coming on and staying on when you assemble the watch, make sure BOTH paddle switches are not touching their respective contacts.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bolster said:


> Wow, that's amazing it can be done with such ease by someone who knows what he's doing.
> 
> Photo of the countdown bezeled Timexes as promised, below. Light weight, accurate, and not too thick at 10.6mm. The unidi bezel has only 60 clicks instead of the usual 120 on my other countdowns. The second hand has the typical jiggly quartz rebound. Second hand hits the markers occasionally, but only when it feels like doing so. And the spaces between seconds are subdivided by 1/5 for no good reason--the watch doesn't do that type of accuracy and they're not sweep second hands. Plus they are loud ticking suckers so you dast not try to sleep near them. But minor niggles; they perform well and the countdown bezel is super handy.


By your description, that's definitely an M905 movement.
I think you should do a swap - I think everyone should, it's fun.

I think I need to make a video of doing a swap, it really takes no skill.
Just a screwdriver and a C-clamp.

Here's a dial that's been swapped into a Scout case.
It's very bright Indiglo and extremely legible.
remeron named it the _Rawhide Reader_


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

cayabo said:


> By your description, that's definitely an M905 movement.
> I think you should do a swap - I think everyone should, it's fun.


You make a persuasive argument. I should be able to do it, used to do film camera repair and have small tools. Waiting to view the attachments...can't see them.

So we're swapping the movement and the dial and the hands all together, right? And where do I find the donor white dial movement?

While I've got you, THANKS for the detailed info on getting Indiglo working, above. Even though not my question, always impressed with detailed knowledge and clear instructions and a willingness to share. |>


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bolster said:


> You make a persuasive argument. I should be able to do it, used to do film camera repair and have small tools. Waiting to view the attachments...can't see them.
> 
> So we're swapping the movement and the dial and the hands all together, right? And where do I find the donor white dial movement?
> 
> While I've got you, THANKS for the detailed info on getting Indiglo working, above. Even though not my question, always impressed with detailed knowledge and clear instructions and a willingness to share. |>


Grrrrr - attachments on WUS...

Camera repair goes way beyond the skills needed for a dial/mov't swap.

Yes - the whole shebang. If you do want to swap hands, I'll point you at some posts I've made about that.

The trick to finding the donor dial is first to determine the dial size of yours - pop it out and measure the dial diameter with some calipers, then start comparing....
I have written down a few that I've done so hopefully it's a match.

I "got into" Timex due them being cheap and simple. 
When I started, there didn't seem to be any information on the newer quartz movements and working on them. 
I was unnecessarily fearful. 
I literally waited 3 months before doing a dial separation until I saw brandon\ do it. 
Timex are actually much easier to have a bit of fun with than Seiko, Vostok or Orient.
So anytime I see someone willing to jump in, I do what I can to encourage it.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I just went and got the watch from my room. After One push and stay on it has now gone back to acting like it always used to.
I guess it had something to do with alignment and it fixed itself....


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I just went and got the watch from my room. After One push and stay on it has now gone back to acting like it always used to.
> I guess it had something to do with alignment and it fixed itself....


Is it quieter?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I assume that you're pressing the crown in and the Indiglo stays on?
> Because if it turns off, the crown has sprung back as far as it needs to.
> 
> So, the Indiglo works by a "paddle" switch actuated by an e-clip on the stem.
> ...


I get a kick out of the second Indiglo switch. I noticed this when I took one apart. Besides a diver with a screw-down crown (and a completely different movement than these), what current Timex uses a separate button for Indiglo?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I get a kick out of the second Indiglo switch. I noticed this when I took one apart. Besides a diver with a screw-down crown (and a completely different movement than these), what current Timex uses a separate button for Indiglo?


All the digitals?
(sorry)


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Here's a dial that's been swapped into a Scout case.
> It's very bright Indiglo and extremely legible.


Would LOVE to have a white dial in one of these countdown bezel Timex watches. OK, gotta get the courage to do this. Thanks for the push.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh HELL yeah, it's quieter! I used to hear it on the wall. Can't hear it even a foot away now.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

some Eye Candy for a Tuesday 
Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I have my eye candy on also.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today is time for the Yatch Racer

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

somedays... it is hard to choose which one to go with

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfstein said:


> somedays... it is hard to choose which one to go with
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I miss my 3GMT, until I remember I have bird wrists....

Scout Mid (36.5mm) with Platoon strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I miss my 3GMT, until I remember I have bird wrists....


Then the W'bury United should fit you perfectly ...
just slightly bigger than the Mid size Scout

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I miss my 3GMT, until I remember I have bird wrists....
> 
> Scout Mid (36.5mm) with Platoon strap.
> 
> View attachment 13315305


i bought timex acadia as gift for a friend (it was 3 watches as gift) i was pleasantly surprised by how well plastic case goes with design. Metal ones are higher level feel but plastic just disappears. I would of got plastic just for free feel of it. Arrow shaped second hand looks awesome.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Raquetball Anyone?

Timex Shock for Raquetball by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Pefect Timex Duo

Timex Duo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfstein said:


> Then the W'bury United should fit you perfectly ...
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz


Here's my "Expedition United" - a Scout dial in a T-Retro case.
It's nearly the same.

Same stainless steel case.
Slightly different dial (United has triangles and no "Expedition").
Same hour and minute hands.
Both have domed crystals.


----------



## Kola55 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Friday Everyone!

what watch to wear on a Friday? Weekender fits nicely!

TGIF - Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfstein said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> what watch to wear on a Friday? Weekender fits nicely!
> 
> TGIF - Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I've got that Weekender You have given me inspiration to look for new straps beyond the stock canvas olive one. That looks great. Love that watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Gold Submariner Dial in a stripped Metal Field case on an Adventure strap:

























I'm thinking of calling it the _*Supermariner *_ie, just keep it above the water.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> I've got that Weekender You have given me inspiration to look for new straps beyond the stock canvas olive one. That looks great. Love that watch.


This watch is very versatile. It goes well with many NaTos. The old school look goes well with just about any casual setting.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

My three







b-)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Reno said:


> My three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice automatic on the left.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

watchguy74 said:


> Really nice automatic on the left.


Thanks 

It's a family heirloom.

Review : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/timex-47672_3273-a-474614.html

Gallery : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/timex-47672_3273-a-979938.html


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I remembered I have this. I also remember it doesn't have quick set day/date.

Timex Hand Wind by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got the day to Saturday. But the date? Forgetaboutit!

Timex Hand Wind Saturday Wrist by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Bargain Alternative on Ritchie NATO
The NATO makes 90% of the watch price

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Will be sending this Smokey and the Bandit watch off for repair I will show more pictures when it is finished I'm going to get a leather Timex red wing strap for it.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

"That's a fine timepiece WatchGuy"









The Super Marine Mod is growing on me.
I don't like the look of Mercedes hands; but, I have to admit that they do work well with the fuzzy vision of hardened lenses.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> "That's a fine timepiece WatchGuy"
> 
> View attachment 13326345
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

More Eye Candy

Timex 3 GMT
Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TSLow (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Blue Smurf has earned its stripes!!



__
https://flic.kr/p/26Q4LA5
 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Any one else with experience with the IQ Compass? 
Can it be fine tune to actually find at least NE / NW ?

IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Any one else with experience with the IQ Compass?
> Can it be fine tune to actually find at least NE / NW ?


No idea...

I had the older digital one.
Maybe the underlying tech is still the same?
It could be "trained" and "corrected" - then it was quite accurate, within a degree or two.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The blue one was available in Amazon just a year ago..I regret so much not pulling the trigger on that one. They are so good from what I can read.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> No idea...
> 
> I had the older digital one.
> Maybe the underlying tech is still the same?
> ...


I've recalibrated the watch and it seems to be doing better. It seems that you must recalibrate pretty much any time you are in a different area from where you originally calibrated the watch.



> COMPASS HAND ADJUSTMENT
> Pull CROWN all the way out. Compass hand should point
> to 12 o'clock. If it does not, press either A or B to move
> compass hand until it points to 12 o'clock. Hold button to
> ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

GREATS x Timex - The Bayman

https://www.greats.com/products/the-greats-x-timex-bayman


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have plenty of love for this Timex!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout T49962


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm Dyeing for an Orange Nato for my Blue Expedition.
Got these at Wal-Mart today. Let me know what you think.
First on a "Premium Leather" with Quick pins
Blue Expedition on 'Premium Leather' from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
Next a Burgundy One Piece
Blue Expedition on Burgundy One Piece from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
Last on a Camo One Piece
Blue Expedition on Camo One Piece from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

I bought Yellow Rit Dye also. But my Sister says it won't do anything but maybe change the hue of what I try to dye.


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

Never mind - I did some more searching and found my answer. Sounds like they are not as loud as Weekenders or Expedition.

Gentlemen - does anyone know if the Waterbury Chronographs are loud tickers? I really want one of these, but most of my Timexes are pretty loud and I can even hear them at night when they are in my watch box halfway across the room. Any experiences with these Chronos would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

LarryCfromTexas said:


> Never mind - I did some more searching and found my answer. Sounds like they are not as loud as Weekenders or Expedition.
> 
> Gentlemen - does anyone know if the Waterbury Chronographs are loud tickers? I really want one of these, but most of my Timexes are pretty loud and I can even hear them at night when they are in my watch box halfway across the room. Any experiences with these Chronos would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


. 
Don't have waterbury, but regular 100m Timex chrono is reasonably quiet . meaning in most environments you won't hear it.

- - - Updated - - -



LarryCfromTexas said:


> Never mind - I did some more searching and found my answer. Sounds like they are not as loud as Weekenders or Expedition.
> 
> Gentlemen - does anyone know if the Waterbury Chronographs are loud tickers? I really want one of these, but most of my Timexes are pretty loud and I can even hear them at night when they are in my watch box halfway across the room. Any experiences with these Chronos would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


. 
Don't have waterbury, but regular 100m Timex chrono is reasonably quiet . meaning in most environments you won't hear it.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

LarryCfromTexas said:


> Never mind - I did some more searching and found my answer. Sounds like they are not as loud as Weekenders or Expedition.
> 
> Gentlemen - does anyone know if the Waterbury Chronographs are loud tickers? I really want one of these, but most of my Timexes are pretty loud and I can even hear them at night when they are in my watch box halfway across the room. Any experiences with these Chronos would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


i have a Waterbury chrono and it's quiet, in fact chrono's and sub seconds in general by Timex , weekender chrono, expedition chrono etc. are quiet. You'll have no worries.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> GREATS x Timex - The Bayman
> 
> https://www.greats.com/products/the-greats-x-timex-bayman


saw that Hodinkee gave them some love as well 
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/timex-greats-bayman-introducing


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a Timex (Blue dialed Ranger with Pepsi bezel?) that's for sale used on eBay.

Problem is, I've never seen this for sale new anywhere?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got my Smokey and the Bandit Timex back from repair working great on a red wing leather strap.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Cream dial on Premium Leather from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Experimenting with straps. This is a Premium Leather from Wal-Mart


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LarryCfromTexas said:


> Never mind - I did some more searching and found my answer. Sounds like they are not as loud as Weekenders or Expedition.
> 
> Gentlemen - does anyone know if the Waterbury Chronographs are loud tickers? I really want one of these, but most of my Timexes are pretty loud and I can even hear them at night when they are in my watch box halfway across the room. Any experiences with these Chronos would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


I got one and it is quiet as a Mouse.

For today 
Timex Shock Expedition Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -



LarryCfromTexas said:


> Never mind - I did some more searching and found my answer. Sounds like they are not as loud as Weekenders or Expedition.
> 
> Gentlemen - does anyone know if the Waterbury Chronographs are loud tickers? I really want one of these, but most of my Timexes are pretty loud and I can even hear them at night when they are in my watch box halfway across the room. Any experiences with these Chronos would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


I got one and it is quiet as a Mouse.

For today 
Timex Shock Expedition Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Old favorite, new strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Do anyone out there has a flat 42mm case bace (waterbury) or else that fits??

Misc by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


I've had my eye on this Waterbury field model for a while. Really like the look of it.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Field waterbury look really really slick!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For those Timex bargain hunters.. .sometimes Rakuten has very very very good offers. Just nailed the Fairfield Chrono 41mm at $30 bucks with some points I had.. but you can buy it for $34.99 being sold as sale at the timex website for $84.99 and normal price for a Benjamin 

Great Deal

And adding another Rugged 30 to the collection that is going to my younger one.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Old favorite, new strap.


What a great combo!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Vintage Timex.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally put a strap back on this so it can get some wrist time.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> What a great combo!


Thanks. Canadian based seller that I trust. Does a great job with vintage watches and is very open to offers and combined shipping deals. He has another here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ME...664020?hash=item23a6e1b094:g:i3MAAOSw44JbYvzD

And the strap I purchased from CheapNATOstraps.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury United 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

Waterbury United 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

A $14 find....not bad at all. Off to making a nice canvas piece for it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks to Rocket1991, billdebmatt, and Wolfsatz for your replies regarding the Waterbury chrono ticking noise. I really appreciate the info - I think I will have to get one of these fairly soon.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

There's always some love for Timex. Latest addition to the stable: T66801


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I was quite satisfied when I found this one. In particular the black date wheel and yellow arrow .

\\Timex black Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Brooke by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

The Marlin Reissue on a one-piece NATO and the original band.
Gorgeous!
A vintage watch without vintage issues, heh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Timex Metal Field case with the dial from a Camper on a cheap metal bracelet from Balli Nexperess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Deal Alert

Leftlane sports has the Expedition RAnger for $32.95
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01547&et=lls&s=00000

Expeditioni Field Shock for $29.95
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01521&et=lls&s=00000

The Fairfield for $26.95 
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01555&et=lls&s=00000

and a couple of ironman Rugged 30 for less than $25.00 
Check it out
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Event.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&a=080818_LLS_TIMEX-Gregory&jb=n


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Link through befrugal for another 10% rebate on left lane sports.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Deal Alert
> 
> Leftlane sports has the Expedition RAnger for $32.95
> https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01547&et=lls&s=00000
> ...


Timex Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Fairfield Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Fairfield Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Indiglo SuperNova





- - - Updated - - -

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Fairfield Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Fairfield Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

billdebmatt said:


> saw that Hodinkee gave them some love as well
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/timex-greats-bayman-introducing


I just won one of these from Ablogtowatch on instagram. Can't wait to see it in the metal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz, is the chronograph hard to read with the dark blue and black? They look nice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Wolfsatz, is the chronograph hard to read with the dark blue and black? They look nice.


See review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/timex-fairfield-chronograph-tw2r37800-4765961.html#post46751799

Short answer. Yes, except with Indiglo. I just bought it for looks. but couldn't go wrong for 31 bucks. And it is not blue, that is camera error; it is silver.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Silverthorne86 said:


> I just won one of these from Ablogtowatch on instagram. Can't wait to see it in the metal!


Congratulations!


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

While I had a couple of cool watches before, the Timex Weekender really got me into appreciating watches about five years ago and I am still on the lookout for a preowned Timex for J.Crew 1600 watch.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Davidson said:


> While I had a couple of cool watches before, the Timex Weekender really got me into appreciating watches about five years ago and I am still on the lookout for a preowned Timex for J.Crew 1600 watch.
> View attachment 13385291


This one looks like where is my wallet i am going to buy it.
Nice retro implementation!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

Rocket1991 said:


> This one looks like where is my wallet i am going to buy it.
> Nice retro implementation!


Difficult to find!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Davidson said:


> Difficult to find!


Still i like it more than reiisued marlin


----------



## Eaglegenius (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello All,
I just joined the vintage Timex family with this new purchase. I am not sure the model or year and have inserted (not sure if it properly inserted) a picture wondering if you guys could ID it for me.

Also, since this is my first handwind-only watch, I am not entirely sure how to wind it. I wound it clockwise, but it wouldn't go then I tried it counterclockwise and it started again. I can only assume its an M24 movement, but I am not sure. I was wondering if anyone could help in informing me the correct way to wind the watch
Thanks, J


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Ironman Differences Review Here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/timex-ironman-differences-4766423.html#post46757979

Timex Ironman Diff by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Fairfield Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

Rocket1991 said:


> Still i like it more than reiisued marlin


It has a quartz movement instead of auto but I too like the style of that 1600 more than the Marlin reissue.


----------



## maskarade (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, long time lurker and finally decided to post with my newest watch, the Timex Greats-Bayman that was just released.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mynameisjeff (Jan 27, 2018)

Just picked up a Timex X Peanuts today. Seems like they are out of stock in most places nowadays.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maskarade said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and finally decided to post with my newest watch, the Timex Greats-Bayman that was just released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet piece from timex. Please get back to us with your thought after some wrist time. For the looks, scores a straight 100%



mynameisjeff said:


> Just picked up a Timex X Peanuts today. Seems like they are out of stock in most places nowadays.


Pictures or it didn't happen!

- - - Updated - - -



maskarade said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker and finally decided to post with my newest watch, the Timex Greats-Bayman that was just released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet piece from timex. Please get back to us with your thought after some wrist time. For the looks, scores a straight 100%



mynameisjeff said:


> Just picked up a Timex X Peanuts today. Seems like they are out of stock in most places nowadays.


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't know Timex made Peanuts watches. I'm watching for the next Snoopy Speedmaster. But if Timex makes a good pilot Snoopy watch I might have to get that one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today it's the Timex Crown Sullivan - a Waterbury case and Expedition dial:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today @ the Steering and using the Chrono to timed some useless things ( like traffic )

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Hoping tomorrow to show my Blue Expedition on a Blue Silicon strap. It of course has to arrive.
I believe I'll wear the Blue Expedition on the Camo one piece again.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G1Ninja said:


> I didn't know Timex made Peanuts watches. I'm watching for the next Snoopy Speedmaster. But if Timex makes a good pilot Snoopy watch I might have to get that one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Banged it on a wall today. I'll have to dig out the PolyWatch. Or toothpaste. Whatever I find first.


----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

my dad likes them


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

djveroff said:


> my dad likes them


Your dad sounds smart.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today at the Gym

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The sub-seconds movement re-appears:









And how about this one?
Very nice.









(Although, that rivet in the center is distracting.)

I really like the lug shape on these new cases.
And of course I'm hoping they make a 38mm version.
Lo and behold, Timex marketing has finally sprung for a set of calipers, the 3-hand is properly called a 42mm.

There're 6 other new Waterbury's as well: Link

I'm hoping for the red-letter/gun-metal case version of this new style.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And in even bigger news - this, now available in the USA:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

There's 2 pages of new watches.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't usually participate in this thread because if you would have asked me two years ago, I would have gone off on how I really *didn't* have any love for Timex.

I've gained much more appreciation lately, and there's hardly anything in the latest batch of new watches I wouldn't at least be interested in seeing. I don't really need any more quartz. I hope that they'll improve their movements across the board (including quartz) and I'm super stoked that they appear to be on board with sizing in the 40-42mm range. The heritage Marlin and Navi-Harbor stuff had me very concerned as Timex over the past few years has already skewed small.

I'm guessing the caliper comments relate to the Waterburys? I picked up a 1st gen early this year which was listed at 40mm, but was much closer to 41mm by my calipers.









Just last night I picked up a 2nd 1st gen in a different colorway after finding one at a local discount store.









(Stock pic from the Internet as I haven't taken pictures of this watch personally yet. -- and handily enough next to my other one for comparison.)

This could be dangerous if the trend of solid Waterburys at inexpensive prices continues...


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never been a huge fan of the whole Timex/ Todd Snyder collaboration thing. Some of the releases seems overpriced for what they are. Well, that was until I saw this.

The MS-1 Maritme









Loving that dome crystal, thin bezel and pencil hands. A vintage diver look done right. I just hope it doesn't tick so loud.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And today, the well publicized "revealing" of the Beekman by Todd Snyder 
- a tachymeter that you can only use by stopping the watch with the seconds hand precisely at 12.
Then you have to have a 1-mile stretch to time over..
Then you have to re-set the time when you're done...









What I find most interesting is this appears to be a new case.
It's stainless, 40mm and has an acrylic dome - since the movement has Indiglo I'm assuming it's an M905 so there may be a whole library of dials that will fit...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> And today, they well publicized "revealing" of the Beekman by Todd Snyder
> - a tachymeter that you can only use by stopping the watch with the seconds hand precisely at 12.
> Then you have to have a 1-mile stretch to time over..
> Then you have to re-set the time when you're done...
> ...


Good lord. Beekman? Is he just pulling names out of his a...hat now?

I'm sure Timex sells truckloads of watches because of Todd Snyder, but he really needs to get his history correct and stop butchering the classics.

This is a (unfaithful) recreation of one of the rarest Timex watches; Southampton one button chronograph.

Image from web search.








Southampton was made for a very short time in the early 1950s (maybe 1 or 2 years) and are very hard to come by. Mr. Snyder (and Timex) could have easily produced a more faithful homage by simply removing the sub-dial posts and hands on the chronograph movement and using it for this (and adapt the button to start/stop/reset like the original). As this one sits, it is completely useless for anything other than "Gee wiz, I bought a Todd Snyder!"

(As you may have guessed, I have no love for his shenanigans.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Good lord. Beekman?
> 
> This is a (unfaithful) recreation of one of the rarest Timex watches; Southampton one button chronograph.
> 
> ...


100% agree on all points.

I have a goofy spiral tachymeter dial that I've thought of doing what you've mentioned.

If Timex would have done this, it would be very cool.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Timex WIS. .

some really good deals at Timex Ebay store... like W'bury for less than Hamilton. and a few weekenders with really good straps for twenty.

coindentally.. maybe... found the same weekender with the felt / leather strap at wally's

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

which ended up in the Fairfield
Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

i'm almost with you, this caught my eye also, but the diver-like design with 30m WR is just a NO NO for me in the end.



Tsarli said:


> I've never been a huge fan of the whole Timex/ Todd Snyder collaboration thing. Some of the releases seems overpriced for what they are. Well, that was until I saw this.
> 
> The MS-1 Maritme
> 
> ...


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Banged it on a wall today. I'll have to dig out the PolyWatch. Or toothpaste. Whatever I find first.


Awesome mate, is this vintage or ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Good lord. Beekman? Is he just pulling names out of his a...hat now?
> 
> I'm sure Timex sells truckloads of watches because of Todd Snyder, but he really needs to get his history correct and stop butchering the classics.
> 
> ...


I like my Mod watch and enjoyed the Military dials as adjuncts to my vintage pieces, and I was fine with overpaying for a printed dial and an upgraded Nato b/c there wasn't anything else quite like them since Timex stopped making their Originals line.

But this? This is _very_ disappointing after Timex's stellar releases in 2016 and 2017. They have the Intelligent Quartz movement, not to mention a chrono quartz movement in the Weekender and Camper models, and I can't imagine it would have been difficult to install a simple stopwatch movement! Dan Henry has three chronographs that they sell for $200-$225 (I think w/Miyota quartz?) -- I can't believe a micro brand can sell chronos at this price point, but Timex can't be bothered?

A few years back, I found a three-hander Expedition or Scout model that had a tachymeter scale, and thought it was ridiculous, and wondered if there was anyone at Timex who actually approved models before they left the plant. After delivering some great new watches over the past two years, I guess that person was on his lunch break for this one. C'mon Timex! You were doing so well, and you can do better!!

Is that a telemeter scale around the edge? Kinda hard to measure the distance of cannon fire or thunder when you don't have a stopwatch function. Telemeter and tachymeter! Argh, what were they thinking?

EDIT: Just browsing around and found this! I suppose you could just hack the second hand at 12:00 if you really really really needed to know the speed of something ... or ... nobody at Timex really understands what a tachymeter is. Personally, I'd be happy if I never saw a tachymeter scale carved into a bezel ever again, but I do like the vintage spiral on the dial ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have this dial from a Camper (T49920) in a Waterbury case - it's the dial I've considered putting in a Waterbury chrono case so the center seconds hand would be a true chrono.









Here's the hilarious "instructions" that came with it on how to use it's tachymeter function:









"Sweep second hand"? 
"Start the chronograph"??

What the %&#@! are you talking about Timex?

Sadly, there are no instructions for using the Telemeter scale.
I'm sure they would have been even funnier.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe Timex needs to "collaborate" with someone who *values function* more than fashion.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> View attachment 13399147
> 
> 
> Maybe Timex needs to "collaborate" with someone who *values function* more than fashion.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally scored this one after two years. Hope everyone had a great Thursday!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> So, my OD Green MK1 Fabric (stainless case) arrived on Wednesday, and I wore it for Timex Thursday on my last day at Wayne State in Detroit, Michigan where I've been since I was admitted as a junior in 2006 (class of 08-09). Going to miss my city, my alma mater, and my co-workers. Hopefully, I'll return someday.
> 
> I received my MK1 Stainless Chrono the day before Todd Snyder announced its release. He did get two details that Timex left out of their description, the quick-release strap, which is a cool feature to include, and was a welcome surprise in my opinion, and metal eyelets on the strap.
> 
> ...


I'm quoting my own post for reference- it links to my original post which posted the original pricing for the MK1 chronos... I just ordered an OD green Command yesterday, and while checking the status of my order, I visited the MK1 Stainless/Cloth Strap page. Mine was "lost" while on a weekend trip to Milan in June, and I'm planning to replace it.

The reason I'm bringing all of this up is that when I first shared the links to the product pages and ordered my MK1 Chronograph, the pricing was $119 for the stainless and $99 for the aluminum. They're now $139 and $119, respectively... So has Timex just increased the price because they realize how popular a product they have or something? Maybe they accidently increased the price of the original MK1 Chronos when they added the new MK1 Chronos that feature the rectangular hour markers. I might have to reach out to Timex for answers on this. Just wanted to rant and see if anyone over here has an opinion.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> pricing was $119 for the stainless and $99 for the aluminum.
> They're now $139 and $119, respectively...
> 
> So has Timex just increased the price because they realize how popular a product they have or something?
> ...


I think you might be giving Timex way too much credit for being intelligent and logical.

Try to figure out how they size/name Ironmen??? It's nonsense.
They release watches and claim they have moving bezels or are made of stainless steel when it is just not true.
Or 40mm Waterburys being 42mm???

Then again, maybe their sales guys are a bit more sophisticated than their marketing guys.

I wonder how much volume Timex moves through their own web site vs all their other sales channels.
Maybe it's in their best interest to always have the highest price on the Timex site so "value" vendors can undercut it.

I do know that the price of the Rugged Field changes by $20 regularly on their site... and sometimes it is out of stock.

Has anybody here on WUS ever reached out to Timex and got an proper response?
I'll be interested to see what you find out.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey Timex WIS. .
> 
> some really good deals at Timex Ebay store... like W'bury for less than Hamilton. and a few weekenders with really good straps for twenty.
> 
> ...


I dig that strap!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> And today, the well publicized "revealing" of the Beekman by Todd Snyder
> - a tachymeter that you can only use by stopping the watch with the seconds hand precisely at 12.
> Then you have to have a 1-mile stretch to time over..
> Then you have to re-set the time when you're done...
> ...


I'm excited to see what you do with this one!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't love this. VERY thin gold hands and indices. It's also pretty small at roughly 34mm.
But it was beyond cheap on clearance at Wallyworld.

Timex T2M441 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got this mechanical Timex as a non runner and cracked crystal so installed a new movement and new crystal. Then I got a Red Wing Waterbury strap for it I think it came out pretty good.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

very nice green on that timex!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> I installed a new movement and new crystal. Then I got a Red Wing Waterbury strap for it.


It's a nice combo.

In the pic where you're holding it in your hand, the strap overpowers the watch head a bit.
But once it is on your wrist it looks proper.

I do like the way the S.B Foot straps have a proper taper to them.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I do like the way the S.B Foot straps have a proper taper to them.


Yeah the Redwing straps are really good quality I have a few I like the fact they are thick leather and not really stiff like a lot of leather straps these days.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

what is a weekend .. without a Weekeder?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I plan to get a lower end Timex Chrono. Will PROBABLY pull the large second hand off. Would be buying it for the small seconds only.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Too small?








I picked up an eBay lot of kids watches and I am cleaning them up for my daughter and her cousins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My Timex Beekman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I sure enough LOVE the one on the right!

Two Expeditions by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm having a hard time convincing myself that I don't need an entire set of the Timex x Peanuts watches.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DCGallenstein said:


> I'm having a hard time convincing myself that I don't need an entire set of the Timex x Peanuts watches.


You don't need the entire set.. you can leave Lucy behind... she'll be happy by her self.

Timex WeekenderChrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mynameisjeff (Jan 27, 2018)

DCGallenstein said:


> I'm having a hard time convincing myself that I don't need an entire set of the Timex x Peanuts watches.


Get them while you still can source them near msrp.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Admit to not having checked all 430 pages .... so I'll simply ask - what (if any) ranges of Timex watches don't have acrylic crystals?

Also .... I've seen that quite a lot of the specs on adverts for Timex's don't give the lug width. Is there a straightforward way of finding out the width?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Waterbury models have mineral crystal despite being domed on some models. The acrylic nowadays is more focused on vintage styles and there are plenty of mineral crystals in the rest of the range.

Generally speaking lug width is widely standardized on 20mm, except for a very few outlier models (some iQ models are 22mm) so assume 20mm and just look it up to confirm...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Admit to not having checked all 430 pages .... so I'll simply ask - what (if any) ranges of Timex watches don't have acrylic crystals?
> 
> Also .... I've seen that quite a lot of the specs on adverts for Timex's don't give the lug width. Is there a straightforward way of finding out the width?


I assume you're talking about modern Time? 
(Of course, older Timex are mostly acrylic,
and many of their LCD models are as well.)

For awhile Timex sold the TX brand of "Luxury" watches - they all had sapphire.

From about 1995 until now most, with rare exception, Timex have had mineral crystal.

Notable exceptions would include most Campers, the Acadia line and some reproduction pieces.
Currently Timex is diving into the "Archive" and producing more acrylic domed models (eg MK1 series) - these are low volume exceptions and they are proudly marketed as having acrylic.

(A good rule of thumb might be that if it has a plastic case, it probably has a plastic crystal; and if it has a brass or SS case then it has mineral crystal.)

The Waterbury "domed" crystal is really a thick flat piece of mineral glass with a fillet around the perimeter.
The T-Series actually had a single-domed crystal with about a millimeter of rise.

Timex marketing data is frustratingly inconsistent/inaccurate. 
And they don't have a factory maintained historical reference available online.

Generally, if it's 40mm or bigger it will have a 20mm strap; 38mm and smaller usually gets an 18mm -
but there are exceptions.
Easy Readers (36mm) were always 18mm, but the new anniversary edition is 2mm bigger in diameter and uses a 20mm strap...
Weekenders are 20mm.
J. Crew is always 18mm.

Most Expeditions are 20mm - but one of the most popular models, the Metal Field Mid, is 18mm...

22mm is actually pretty rare.
Currently it might only be offered on the Rugged Core, but in the past has been used on the Big Resin Camper, Military Classic & Chrono, and some others...
The Waterbury Chronos and Scout 43 really should be 22mm but are somewhat awkwardly sized at 20mm.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Very many thanks for the quick and extremely helpful responses .... appreciated.

Was unaware of what I've now been advised.

Yes, am speaking of current, not vintage.

I'm sure it will have been said lots of times before it looks as though you can pay as much, if not more, for a Timex than for a modest Pulsar (at least that seems to be the case in the UK). To be honest I see some new and boxed Pulsars on Ebay that go for unbelievably low prices and which make Timex look expensive. But there are so many variations in the Timex range it's hard not to find something you don't like the look of. Presumably "Expedition" watches are substantially tougher than the cheaper dress watches that only say "Water Resistant".

OK, enough.

Thanks again.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Presumably "Expedition" watches are substantially tougher than the cheaper dress watches that only say "Water Resistant".


Timex' larger watches do have thicker crystals, but this is not an attribute that is exclusive to Expeditions.

I have not seen anything that would indicate that an equivalent sized Expedition and non-Expedition differ in any way that would increase toughness.
(The popular Expedition Scout is a surprisingly fragile watch.)

Timex does make "SHOCK RESISTANT" models. These really are built tougher.

Once again, the rule of thumb I go by is water resistance. 
There does seem to be consistency in workmanship (increasing) between 30m, 50m & 100m models.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one only has 18mm lugs










Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

An 18mm smaller and two 20mm Scouts.

18-20-20 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Perfect Trios*

From Left to Right: Fairfield Chrono, Weekender Chrono, Fairfield 
Perfect 3s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Archive Brooke, Expedition Field Military, Expedition Scout 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Expedition Gallatin
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Archive Waterbury United, Waterbury Chrono, Classic Waterbury
W'bury Trio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ironman 50 Lap, Timex Expedition Shock, Ironman 30 Lap Negative Display Mod (Courtesy of @Cayabo) 
Ironman Trio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Further thanks.

I now think that it's not practical or sensible for me to look for watches that fit the criteria of, say, the physical size, appearance, colour, water resistance, .... *AND* to have an 18mm lug width. Clearly a width of 18mm restricts choice way too much. So I can put that out of my head now.

But I was disappointed to see 'cayabo' say that Scouts are quite fragile particularly when the names "Expedition" and "Scout" suggest _outdoorsy and resilient_.

I shall bear in mind the comment that the higher the WR the (generally) better the resiliance against knocks.

So, another question .... what determines which watches are fitted with the screw on back, as opposed to a push on? It's not made clear when you read the specs... and even then you sometimes see contradictory illustrations in the advert or the description. By "screw on" I'm thinking the four, easily removed, screws in each corner, as opposed to the screw on type (with notches) that I seem to see on better makes.

Ta.

PS. I still don't get email notifications (neither immediate nor at any time) from people responding to posts on any of the threads I've been to (and ticked the box to receive them) so apologies for any delays in replying to those who kindly offer assistance.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Further thanks.
> 
> I now think that it's not practical or sensible for me to look for watches that fit the criteria of, say, the physical size, appearance, colour, water resistance, .... *AND* to have an 18mm lug width. Clearly a width of 18mm restricts choice way too much. So I can put that out of my head now.
> 
> ...


I was going to comment yesterday on your question as well as some of the comments from above. When you think you have timex figure out; timex does all kinds of things that don't follow any logic at all. Talking about lugs; all bracelets usually are 21mm which make it pretty hard to change for other bracelets. Expedition is a name-brand that is used across different type of watches just like Waterbury or sub-brands. For example, the red Expedition Shock pictured above, should really be an Ironman; as it has all the functions of a regular ironman.

The Scout line is very popular and contrary to being a field watch with the expedition name brand; it is quite fragile. Keep in mind that we are talking about a $40 dollar watch; they look awesome, a can work for years and years; but the stems specially on teh 43mm models are a weak point.

If you are looking for something that can withstand pretty much anything, you should look for the 'rugged' and 'Shock' models. The 3rd one below, is pretty inexpensive and a great watch.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Shock Expedition Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> I was going to comment yesterday on your question as well as some of the comments from above. When you think you have timex figure out; timex does all kinds of things that don't follow any logic at all. Talking about lugs; all bracelets usually are 21mm which make it pretty hard to change for other bracelets. Expedition is a name-brand that is used across different type of watches just like Waterbury or sub-brands. For example, the red Expedition Shock pictured above, should really be an Ironman; as it has all the functions of a regular ironman.
> 
> The Scout line is very popular and contrary to being a field watch with the expedition name brand; it is quite fragile. Keep in mind that we are talking about a $40 dollar watch; they look awesome, a can work for years and years; but the stems specially on teh 43mm models are a weak point.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

The last of your pics is the sort of thing - but I don't see it on sale in the UK.

I am 100% sure I don't want a watch with a _press on_ back .... it must be a screw on - either the four screws or the notched sort. I see lots of discontinued watches everywhere that I would have gone for but I no longer can.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey... ebay is your best friend. The Black Military Expedition is a model that was from a few years ago.. so it is discontinued. it somes from time to time on the reseller outlets. 

Most of the recent Scouts are press ons. I'll have to check if any of the Timex I have is not a snap on !


----------



## maskarade (Aug 12, 2018)

Got a new strap for my Weekender.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, have been on Ebay (UK) and, of course, it's a mixed bag .... will just keep looking and not worry too much as it seems my perfect Timex is either discontinued or is available elsewhere but not in the UK.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> I now think that it's not practical or sensible for me to look for watches that fit the criteria of, say, the physical size, appearance, colour, water resistance, .... *AND* to have an 18mm lug width. Clearly a width of 18mm restricts choice way too much. So I can put that out of my head now.
> 
> But I was disappointed to see 'cayabo' say that Scouts are quite fragile particularly when the names "Expedition" and "Scout" suggest _outdoorsy and resilient_.
> 
> ...


You seem to want a narrow (18mm) strap. I think you might be better served by finding straps that have a "waist". Bracelets, leather and nylon straps can easily be found that go from 20mm at the lugs down to 18mm at the buckle. And there are sellers on Etsy that will custom make you what ever you want - e.g. a 20mm to 16mm.

Any Timex watch that has a "bigger" crown and Indiglo (and doesn't have crown guards) is going to be susceptible to stem breakage. The crown sticks out due to the Indiglo. Timex needs to increase the diameter of the outer portion of the stem.

Let me clarify my previous remarks. I think the higher WR ratings have better workmanship, but there is nothing in their designs that make them more resilient to impacts. 
That being said, the M905 movement is already very tough. That's why people love their Easy Readers. They can take a ton of abuse and don't need special treatment.
I think it is Timex' goal to make a watch that you can wear _every day all day_ for 5 years. 
By then the case, crystal, battery and strap will all be "used up" - in a visual sense. 
I will wear my Timex for mountain biking, working construction, work-out on a punching bag, you name it - they don't really stop due to "knocks". 
There's zero chance I'd do the same with my tool watches that have automatic movements.

The backs that have 4 screws holding them on are on plastic-cased watches. The standard Ironman LCDs and Campers all have 4 screws. There's been many other resin-cased watches that Timex has made that use 4 screws.

Which brings us to the fact that most Timex are made of brass. This means that after a few thousand hours of wear in warm conditions your sweat will eat away small pocks of the brass on the back of the case.

If you don't mind a 40mm watch, I'd recommenced the Rugged Field. It is shock resistant - truly designed to meet ISO specs. The crown is well guarded. The crystal is recessed below the bezel and is much harder to scratch than most watches. It has a brass case with snap-on back and 20mm wide lugs. It wears very nicely on flat wrists and with Nato straps. It's currently in stock new at many sellers though at Timex it comes and goes. If a dark case isn't appealing, you can find it in a few other variations with a brite case (cream and green dials).









Also, the Aluminum Camper might fit your requirements - though it is much harder to find. It is plastic with 4 screws holding on the back. 43mm diameter and 20mm lugs. And it's an exception in that it has a mineral crystal even though the case is plastic. (It's called "aluminum" due to the bezel being made of the stuff.)


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Ah that was interesting and informative!!

The Rugged Field watch pictured appeals very much ... and so do the those pictured below. Trouble is I can't see them here in the UK. BGut now you've primed me with the Rugged Field classification it has opened up further avenues to explore. There are a few Rugged Field available here .... https://www.watches2u.com/watches/timex/t49990-mens-brown-expedition-rugged-field-watch.html is one such.

To be honest it's obviously not a priority but has become a bit of a _challenge_ to find the right one ... and I'm sure it'll materialise in due course.

It has to be said Citizen do a few Eco Drives that come close. I have the BM8180-03E and it was very well priced at £80. They do other styles too so if I can't find the ideal times then maybe will finish up with another Citizen.

Very many thanks for your interest and advice.

Still no notifications so will have to keep looking back in to see what replies appear.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maskarade said:


> Got a new strap for my Weekender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bruh!!
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> The Rugged Field watch pictured appeals very much ... and so do the those pictured below.
> 
> There are a few Rugged Field available here .... https://www.watches2u.com/watches/timex/t49990-mens-brown-expedition-rugged-field-watch.html is one such.
> 
> To be honest it's obviously not a priority but has become a bit of a _challenge_ to find the right one ... and I'm sure it'll materialise in due course.


Though the one you've linked is called "Rugged", that is only a marketing term.
Timex make a Rugged Chrono - it's stem might be the most fragile of all...
They also make a Ironman Rugged 30 - I've had it apart right next to a Classic 30 and can tell you there's nothing on the inside that makes them different.

The Rugged Field with "SHOCK RESISTANT" does have a rubber ring that the movement is held in. And the dial is designed so it can move about within the case.

Got a question - say you but a watch from a seller in the USA for $50. 
How much do you have to pay to get it to your doorstep?
(Including shipping, VAT, and all other fees)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex made a bigger version (43mm with 22mm lugs) of the Rugged Field.
It is a great watch and a step up from the 40mm.
Every review I've seen of this watch raves that it is better looking in person and has a "machined from a block of steel" essence to it - never seen one in real life.

T49624
View attachment 13428837


T49625
View attachment 13428839


The same case was used to make a Chrono version: T49626 and T49627


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I neither beat on nor baby my watches. I busted a crystal on a Fossil somehow at work. I have yet to have lost the crown on a Timex Expedition.
I would not call them fragile. I got this Orange Silicon in the mail today and decided the blue Expedition stays on NATO.
But trying it out on this one. Sort of matches the second hand....

Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

To bring something like a watch (or, from previous experience, a stainless steel razor ... or even a tub of shaving soap) from the US to the UK is not cheap. It's a matter of luck if the Customs and Excise people catch it and the Royal Mail want their bit too... if they get hold of it they want their fee before they'll release it (after having paid the duties, of course). Postage and insurance seems ridiculously expensive if you compare it to receiving stuff from China .... like the NATO straps for example. I don't know how Ali Express do it but for £2.50p they'll supply a half decent NATO and put it in a Jiffy Bag and deliver it to my door in a week or two ... no fuss or bother. 

I've had good and bad luck with Massdrop - again it's luck whether it gets picked up in the system.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

What's the model number of that one, Dave? (and the lug width?)

I do happen to like the orange match.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

The model number sticker is no longer on the back of the watch. I got it perhaps 2 and a half to 3 years ago at the Time Factory on 290.
The lug width is 20MM which seems to be standard among the Expeditions. I like this watch for the protected crown and the chapter ring with the indices indented in it.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Not to worry - thanks for looking. Timex UK have this Expedition Camper 38mm for £9.99p https://www.timex.co.uk/expedition-camper-38mm-nylon-strap-watch/T49713D7PF.html


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Not to worry - thanks for looking. Timex UK have this Expedition Camper 38mm for £9.99p https://www.timex.co.uk/expedition-camper-38mm-nylon-strap-watch/T49713D7PF.html


$13 is a great deal.

It will take a beating.

That one is plastic with 4 screws on the back and an acrylic crystal. 18mm lugs as well.

I don't mind acrylic crystals as they can be easily polished.
In my experience, they can look better longer.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

OH DARN! I missed a "3" out!

It's £39.99 at the Timex UK site - and £26 on Amazon UK

Apologies.

But I've noted your enthusiasm and could well act upon it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> OH DARN! I missed a "3" out!
> 
> It's £39.99 at the Timex UK site - and £26 on Amazon UK
> 
> ...


Some screw back options for you...

Expedition Shock (red), Timex Gallatin, Ironman Shock, Timex Mens Expedition Field Shock TW4B01000
Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhh ... me wants ..


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Those Timexes are real nice! They call these Weltons?! Pfft. They remind me of World War I Trench Watches.
*
Timex and Todd Snyder™ present - "Armistice 100th Anniversary Trench Watches". *

Now Timex can add another $75 to the price.


----------



## maskarade (Aug 12, 2018)

Picked up an orange nato for my Bayman. Hopefully this weekend I will get around to making a write up on the watch.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Is the lume really that strong?


----------



## maskarade (Aug 12, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Is the lume really that strong?


Yeah it real strong. Here it is on the original strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> ohhh ... me wants ..
> 
> View attachment 13429893
> 
> ...


Man oh man Santa is going to have a lot to choose from this year. I got the weekender sub second that was inspired by the old Ingersol. But this one I think is a must I like the diamond at twelve, the hands and the color of the numbers better. The only thing is I wished they used the vintage Timex logo like they did on the Japanese model of this watch they released last year. and that crown Ohhh that crown. I'm a sucker for subs seconds and and onion crown.


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Those Timexes are real nice! They call these Weltons?! Pfft. They remind me of World War I Trench Watches.
> *
> Timex and Todd Snyder™ present - "Armistice 100th Anniversary Trench Watches". *
> 
> ...


I dig that crown!


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

maskarade said:


> Picked up an orange nato for my Bayman. Hopefully this weekend I will get around to making a write up on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bayman? Is that a new model? Good looking watch.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ohhh ... me wants ..
> 
> View attachment 13429893
> 
> ...


You are NOT alone in that thought!


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

chrisduncan72 said:


> My Timex Beekman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Prefer the black leather strap myself.


----------



## maskarade (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah its new I think it released about 3-4 weeks ago.


Fritz64 said:


> The Bayman? Is that a new model? Good looking watch.


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## axinnel (Aug 10, 2018)

sixtysix said:


> I have 20 or so Timex watches, my oldest is a 1950's that still has US Time on the back. Most are newer however. I don't think you can beat the value in under $50 watches. I was going to post my newest Timex's in a separate thread but why not do it here? I got the compass watch for $39.00 in the Bargain Basement at Cabela's, the other Expedition was a Walmart special for $44.00. Both are nice for the $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the vintage ones!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

sixtysix said:


> I have 20 or so Timex watches, my oldest is a 1950's that still has US Time on the back. Most are newer however. I don't think you can beat the value in under $50 watches. I was going to post my newest Timex's in a separate thread but why not do it here? I got the compass watch for $39.00 in the Bargain Basement at Cabela's, the other Expedition was a Walmart special for $44.00. Both are nice for the $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





axinnel said:


> I love the vintage ones!


It's kind of crazy, to me, that of the literally thousands of posts in this thread, you quoted this one... I just got my hands on the first watch pictured, and planned to link back to that very post! After two years of searching, I finally got my hands on a minty Timex Expedition Retro Olive.


I also picked up a green Timex Command. Not a fan of three second Indiglo with no option for momentary Indiglo, but the watch is still pretty sharp. Hope everyone had a great Thursday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> It's kind of crazy, to me, that of the literally thousands of posts in this thread, you quoted this one... I just got my hands on the first watch pictured, and planned to link back to that very post! After two years of searching, I finally got my hands on a minty Timex Expedition Retro Olive.
> 
> 
> I also picked up a green Timex Command. Not a fan of three second Indiglo with no option for momentary Indiglo, but the watch is still pretty sharp. Hope everyone had a great Thursday!
> ...


I wonder if yours have any additional features than the Exp Shock below... looks sharp!

Expedition Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

after gym.. threw in this Weekender ... 
Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Not a fan of three second Indiglo with no option for momentary Indiglo.


That thing is massive. The neg display is nice.

You're describing "NIGHT-MODE", but that's suppose to revert to momentary after 8 hours.
It's toggled by holding the Indiglo button down until it beeps (3-6 seconds).


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> That thing is massive. The neg display is nice.
> 
> You're describing "NIGHT-MODE", but that's suppose to revert to momentary after 8 hours.
> It's toggled by holding the Indiglo button down until it beeps (3-6 seconds).


Unfortunately, the "NIGHT-MODE" on these watches only serves to turn Indiglo on when any button is pushed while it's enabled. It's not like traditional night mode. The manual (available via Timex's website) describes it. I like being able to turn Indiglo on for just a moment when needed. Thankfully, with this model, it has the negative display so it's not giving off too much light.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A trip to the candy store .
I meant grocery shopping.

I













































Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

When I was driving hot shot out of Houston I could get by the Time Factory from time to time.
Now it's a 75+ mile journey and I just can't do it. That is what made me like your post Wolfy!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Let's play a game...

Spot the original OEM Timex band!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


>


I just saw this one at a Walmart - I've never seen it before and it isn't on the Timex web site.
Could it be a *Walmart × Timex*?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I just saw this one at a Walmart - I've never seen it before and it isn't on the Timex web site.
> Could it be a *Walmart × Timex*?


Never seen it before either. There is a black version too. It has a Japanese movement. Model is TW2R85300 WF

amazon has all 5 colors. I think I may get one. I really like the 43mm case. The only thing missing to make it perfect.. is the day date feature. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FF9XNQ...us000-pcomp-feature-rscomp-wm-5&ref=aa_rscomp

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Do you know of a 40+ Easy Reader with the day date feature like this one? 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I just saw this one at a Walmart - I've never seen it before and it isn't on the Timex web site.
> Could it be a *Walmart × Timex*?


good looking it looks like a weekender waterbury hybrid.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Never seen it before either. There is a black version too. It has a Japanese movement. Model is TW2R85300 WF
> 
> amazon has all 5 colors. I think I may get one. I really like the 43mm case. The only thing missing to make it perfect.. is the day date feature.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FF9XNQ...us000-pcomp-feature-rscomp-wm-5&ref=aa_rscomp
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen a 40mm Easy Reader Would love a 40mm white dial with black hands and the red seconds hand.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a 40mm Easy Reader Would love a 40mm white dial with black hands and the red seconds hand.


This is the T20041. It's a "normal Easy Reader" - 36mm with 18mm lugs.









The new Anniversary Editions look the same, but are 38mm with 20mm lugs.

Timex did make a couple "Big Easy Readers" at 43mm that seem to use the same case as the one Wolfsatz showed above.








T28201

And they have many 40mm "Easy Readers" in what I would consider a very Un-Easy Reader case:

Here's a particularly ironic 40mm "Easy Reader":


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> A trip to the candy store .
> I meant grocery shopping.
> 
> I
> ...


Screw milk, eggs and bread. These are the staples.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I just saw this one at a Walmart - I've never seen it before and it isn't on the Timex web site.
> Could it be a *Walmart × Timex*?


And we know who'd be buying it. Us and this guy:


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> And we know who'd be buying it. Us and this guy:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> And we know who'd be buying it. Us and this guy:


Sometimes ya just gotta cut back and let it all hang out.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Love the clean, classic feel on a good old 1966 Marlin. Love the Art Deco numbers, slim lines, small size. Nice modern day dress watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Sigh. It's a good thing I only paid 7 bucks for the weekender with date. I just busted the crystal. MAY try changing hands and make a polyglot watch out of two.
But not at all certain I can put hands on. Oh woe is me.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Nope. The other watch has a silver body. The dial with the date has gold numbers. Wouldn't look right.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dave, sorry for your woes, but why not keep the parts as spares and buy a cheap hand puller and a cheap hand setter? You could play with the parts from the broken watch(es) in your spare time. When you come across the right watch elsewhere that has the right combination of working parts to make up a whole that you would enjoy, you'll be ready.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Mostly because I can't buy anything online. If I can't send cash or a money order for something I can't get it. So cheap hand puller or hand setter might as well be expensive.I will keep the parts just as I've kept broken Vostoks.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe this year is time for another f71 secret santa.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Zero chance Papa Squat is getting a "Like" out'ta me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I just busted the crystal.


2 crystals for 77¢...

https://www.ebay.com/b/Watch-Crystals/57715/bn_2408475?rt=nc&_sop=15


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Maybe this year is time for another f71 secret santa.


I'd be game for that.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Do you know of a 40+ Easy Reader with the day date feature like this one?
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Unfortunately no. The only day/dates in the Easy Reader series are 35mm.

They do have a few day/dates in other collections (Mod44, South Street, even a few Expeditions) but most of them are small as well. The Mod44's are 44mm but I think they're kinda ugly.

I have this same watch, the T20041. At 35mm it's pretty small. I wear it as my super casual weekend watch, usually when I'm in shorts and flip flops. I actually love the way it looks, including the typeface of the numbers and day/date, the red second hand, and the simple case design. I do wish it was a little bigger though. I get consolation from the fact that the Marlin reissue is even smaller, so this really is a classic mens size. All my watches are what might be called mid-sized, which is just the style I tend to prefer. Even so, this feels kinda small.

I actually think they may have stopped making these. I still see it on Amazon, but not anymore on the Timex website, and I know it used to be there.

I may replace mine with a 38mm at some point. I kinda like the TW2R638009J (blue dial, brown strap). We'll see.

EDIT: Here is is on my 7" wrist. Funny how it looks bigger through my iPhone:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Do you know of a 40+ Easy Reader with the day date feature like this one?
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


They made a perpetual calendar version in case that looks quite similar to the one you have pictured in the same post - the T2K631 (black dial) and T2K621 (white dial):









Quite a few of the perpetual's have been 40mm or bigger. And some of them were stainless as well.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

my timex says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Crystal wouldn't be much help now. The movement make a ticking noise but the hands don't move and Indiglo doesn't work
In other news I saw those BIG Timex Japan movement watches at Wal-Mart. But them things have TERRIBLE hands.
Saw a few other Expedition I would not mind having.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I really like how this Leather Strap goes well with this Anadigi Expedition 









Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I've found a few more things I'd change about this watch. I don't like that there isn't a way to completely silence the button tone. It will always beep when you use the timing functions of the watch- e.g. start/stop chrono or timer. I may have to try shellacking the piezo or something (going for semi-permanent silence).
Indiglo is extremely bright for a neg display. I'm glad I got it vs the non-neg. In combination with a dimmer backlight, a night mode that lights when you lift the watch (like some of the Casio Gs) would be seriously great, though I do really appreciate that I can set the watch without the need for external lights thanks to the fact that every button press keeps the Indiglo on.
All around, I think the functions of the WS4, while perhaps not as useful for the majority of people buying watches, make for a more useful watch for outdoorsmen/women.
Finally- despite my 7.5 inch wrists, I prefer watches in the 38-40mm range, and on occasion even a bit smaller. All that said, I still dig the hell out of this watch. Hope everyone had a great Monday.
Timex Command TW5M20400


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Well, I've found a few more things I'd change about this watch. I don't like that there isn't a way to completely silence the button tone. It will always beep when you use the timing functions of the watch- e.g. start/stop chrono or timer. I may have to try shellacking the piezo or something (going for semi-permanent silence).
> Indiglo is extremely bright for a neg display. I'm glad I got it vs the non-neg. In combination with a dimmer backlight, a night mode that lights when you lift the watch (like some of the Casio Gs) would be seriously great, though I do really appreciate that I can set the watch without the need for external lights thanks to the fact that every button press keeps the Indiglo on.
> All around, I think the functions of the WS4, while perhaps not as useful for the majority of people buying watches, make for a more useful watch for outdoorsmen/women.
> Finally- despite my 7.5 inch wrists, I prefer watches in the 38-40mm range, and on occasion even a bit smaller. All that said, I still dig the hell out of this watch. Hope everyone had a great Monday.
> ...


Are you totally sure? I was able to silence completely my Expedition Shock. It is found under the main Menu after alert!

Chime Off by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> I really like how this Leather Strap goes well with this Anadigi Expedition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me like these ana digital Timex!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Are you totally sure? I was able to silence completely my Expedition Shock. It is found under the main Menu after alert!
> 
> Chime Off by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Unfortunately, it makes no difference. Thanks though. Maybe a spot of electrical tape would fit to block the piezo. I'll probably just deal with it and grumble under my breath whenever it bothers me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

New-to-me, Timex Weekender TW2P71500 (my first and only Weekender). I hope everyone is having a great Tuesday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Got this today. The only thing that bugs me is the tail of the big second hand.
Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I like it better on this "Premium" Leather strap. The strap matches the numbers better and the stitching sorta matches the hands.

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have found a couple things about the 49905 that bug me a little. In low light it is rather hard for me to read. Since I awaken at 4AM I get a lot of low light.
And the Indiglo is NOT up to the standards of ANY of my other Expeditions. With no glasses on during the night I didn't know exactly what time it was.

During daylight hours none of this matters. But I will be wearing the white dial weekender to bed.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Waited to shoot this one right. Hope everyone had a great day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fairfield Friday on a Timex Suede Strap from a weekender 
Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I thought I had lost this IQ and today as I was looking for other random things.. decided to check underneath my night table.. and Wham!!! there it is. What a great relief!

Timex IQ Flyback by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

New arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ Flyback 
Glorious Blue Dial
Timex IQ Flyback by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Killing some time on a 87°F lazy afternoon...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Killing some time on a 87°F lazy afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 13462575


Where is that wrist shot? missing, missing, missing!

This just came in. Very nice olive green. The band is very good. Never had one like this.

[Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Where is that wrist shot? missing, missing, missing!


I have to get some hands... the numbers are a bit pink and all the ones I've found so far are tan.



Wolfsatz said:


> This just came in. Very nice olive green. The band is very good. Never had one like this.
> 
> [Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Any chance the strap tapers from 20mm to 18mm or am I forced to buy this $138 strap from Hamilton?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I have to get some hands... the numbers are a bit pink and all the ones I've found so far are tan.
> 
> Any chance the strap tapers from 20mm to 18mm or am I forced to buy this $138 strap from Hamilton?
> 
> View attachment 13462683


no.. bad news it is all 20 mm straight across. But I am very impressed with the quality of the strap. I am sure that the Hammy strap is gorgeous too; but not sure that it has 5 times more value than the timex.

Timex Allied 40mm 
Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

In New York and my watch broke on flight over so needed something to keep me going until I get back to UK..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Got to try different combos... I like the strap but not necessarily the combo which makes it very monochromatic... I like some color. Trying new shoes with this Ritchie Nato which has the rings matching the case.

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Alansmithee said:


> In New York and my watch broke on flight over so needed something to keep me going until I get back to UK..


That tachymeter is fantastic!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In case you ever wondered what is the difference between these models.

Scout, Allied (archive) , Brooke (archive) 
IMO. The biggest difference is the strap. Usually the archive comes with very decent straps. Is it worth the price difference? Not really, you can get simirarly looking and quality in Amazon for less than 10 bucks. The MSRP on the straps sold at timex.com are between 22 to 33. So getting an Allied for the price of the strap is a good deal. Still available via Rakuten as of this morning.

The finish of the case may also be a differentiator between the models, but to the naked eye is very similar. Low Lead Brass versus, regular Brass on the Scouts? hmmm hard to tell what is the difference on the actual quality of the materials; the finishing is also very close to tell any major differences.

No matter what model it is; I enjoy any of these just as much as my Swiss Hamilton King; which actually has a smaller dial with a 40mm case.

Scout Allied Brooke by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> That tachymeter is fantastic!


It is a great looking watch, but the tachymeter is useless. (Unlike the original watch Todd Snyder was "inspired by" to phone in this creation.)

Man, what it must be like to be able to look through old Timex catalogs, simply say "Let's make that one!" and slap his name on it.

Can you tell I have no love for T.S.?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> It is a great looking watch, but the tachymeter is useless. (Unlike the original watch Todd Snyder was "inspired by" to phone in this creation.)
> 
> Man, what it must be like to be able to look through old Timex catalogs, simply say "Let's make that one!" and slap his name on it.
> 
> Can you tell I have no love for T.S.?


Ditto. 
it is a gorgeous watch. But unless you have a way to reset the seconds hand on the fly... it is just a pretty dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ON Bond Nato 
Allied on Bond Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ditto.
> it is a gorgeous watch. But unless you have a way to reset the seconds hand on the fly... it is just a pretty dial.


I've never owned a car and at 42 never plan to so that detail is lost on me.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Well I guess I'm never getting a Bayman......


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Well I guess I'm never getting a Bayman......


Why is that? Are they not making more after the initial batch sold out within days? With it being the only in production Timex with a countdown bezel, you would think they would keep making them.

This wasn't initially listed as a limited edition, so I was hoping they would make more. As far as I know TS wasn't involved with it, but I could be mistaken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> I've never owned a car and at 42 never plan to so that detail is lost on me.


Well.. I owned many cars in my life.. and guess how many times I've used a Tachymeter on one? Big Fat Zero.

I guess that is the genius of Timex; creating models that look like something useful, in this case the tachymeter.. in the case of the Bayman... looks like a diver so most may think it is a true diver.. when it is not. they both look great!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. I owned many cars in my life.. and guess how many times I've used a Tachymeter on one? Big Fat Zero.
> 
> I guess that is the genius of Timex; creating models that look like something useful, in this case the tachymeter.. in the case of the Bayman... looks like a diver so most may think it is a true diver.. when it is not. they both look great!


No it isn't a true diver, but it has much mor WR than another release that they had recently...

Found it. Timex Originals Dive Watch. Only 30m WR. Come on now. At least the Beyman has 100m WR so that is a step in the right direction.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> No it isn't a true diver, but it has much mor WR than another release that they had recently...
> 
> Found it. Timex Originals Dive Watch. Only 30m WR. Come on now. At least the Beyman has 100m WR so that is a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...


That has as much of a Diver as I have of an Astrophysicist. LOL


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex has produced quite a few watches rated to 100m and greater. They still do. The Bayman is nothing new. It is *very* nice, though.



Wolfsatz said:


> That has as much of a Diver as I have of an Astrophysicist. LOL


Or an English professor. :-d


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My useless Timex watches:

Ameritus Diver (sometime called Eagle Drive) - egregious on many levels:
Called a Diver but has 50M water resistance.
24 hour GMT bezel but no GMT hand - and it's fixed.
It's a Timex but doesn't have Indiglo?









The Weekender Sport:
A Tachymeter without chrono
(also, it's a 40mm watch with 18mm lugs)
And at WR 30M, it's not really suited for many sports.









The Big Black Resin Expedition Camper:
Same problem as above PLUS they added a TELEMETER.
Near as I can tell, the only thing the telemeter is good for is the distance to a lightning strike.
Can you imagine trying to stop the second hand on the 12,
then push the stem in,
then figure out the distance,
then reset the time,,,, all in a lightning storm?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Unedited pictures right after 10 seconds of high LED flashlight.

Timex Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, and the lume will stop in 10 minutes or less in most cases.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> My useless Timex watches:
> 
> Ameritus Diver (sometime called Eagle Drive) - egregious on many levels:
> Called a Diver but has 50M water resistance.
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Yes, and the lume will stop in 10 minutes or less in most cases.


Yeah, I never rely on the lume on mine, I just turn on the Indiglo.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Not really sure how seals will work with iControl ring.
> View attachment 13468187


The alarm triangles are moved by rotating the lower crown.
The position it is pulled out to determines which triangle moves.

The bezel has a ring-gear underneath and the stem of the rotating crown has a pinion that engages the bezel when the crown is pulled.
So, the "i-control" bezel workings are all on the outside of the watch case and don't affect WR.

(this only applies to "i-control" of "Easy Set" Alarms.)

Here's a pic of the gears:









As you can see, the time setting crown also has a gear - so yes, you can set the time with the bezel.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> The alarm triangles are moved by rotating the lower crown.
> The position it is pulled out to determines which triangle moves.
> 
> The bezel has a ring-gear underneath and the stem of the rotating crown has a pinion that engages the bezel when the crown is pulled.
> ...


So the only part to be concerned is excessive wear of regular seals due to rotation of ring. On my minute contact fell off so watch sits in the drawer. It was neat idea though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Yeah, I never rely on the lume on mine, I just turn on the Indiglo.





Poor Old Dave said:


> Yes, and the lume will stop in 10 minutes or less in most cases.


That sounds like a complaint! I am just happy to see that they actually do put something in there. 
Yes, I wish it was more like Seiko or Invicta Lume... but hey... I'm sure they think that is against their own Indiglo.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

My new Timex ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ..


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Alansmithee said:


> In New York and my watch broke on flight over so needed something to keep me going until I get back to UK..


Wow, this looks awesome!! Are the numbers and indices lumed in addition to the hands? Also, does it have Indiglo?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Alansmithee said:


> In New York and my watch broke on flight over so needed something to keep me going until I get back to UK..


That one is on my Christmas list for Santa love the creame dial and that strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, no problems with returning the Waterbury for having a dinged case:


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Timex just posted this on Instagram apparently coming out in October.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Timex just posted this on Instagram apparently coming out in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must have pulled it. I'm not seeing it on the official Timex Instagram.

A Viscount reissue? Count me in. I may even be able to look past that date window. (Why oh why can't they do a black date wheel?!)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> They must have pulled it. I'm not seeing it on the official Timex Instagram.
> 
> A Viscount reissue? Count me in. I may even be able to look past that date window. (Why oh why can't they do a black date wheel?!)


It's actually giorgio galli design lab on Instagram sorry I think it's a Timex affiliate.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

And when it comes out I'm going to buy it instantly 

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> It's actually giorgio galli design lab on Instagram sorry I think it's a Timex affiliate.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Yes they are part of the Timex Group. hmmm interesting, Santa's list I think might get a little longer.


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> Timex just posted this on Instagram apparently coming out in October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An inexpensive, vintage styled automatic makes sense for Timex, given the buzz around the Marlin reissue. I've really been enjoying the Todd Snyder Timex collaborations (or influence?). Even Timex's own website and watch portfolio is design/heritage heavy. It's a far cry from when I bought a basic Weekender two years ago.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

It depends on movement. 100% it won't be Timex redo of their not bad 21 jewel. Looks clean and attractive, but it all will come down to price/quality.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Marlin was the hashtag used in the Instagram post. I hope they aren't going to call it a Marlin, or if they do, I hope they don't call it a re-issue. o|


----------



## NowIsNoTimeAtAll (Sep 8, 2018)

Adding a vote for the Weekender. Had it forever, and I'm pretty sure it's indestructible. Wish I couldn't hear it ticking from halfway across a quiet room though.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I see this model on eBay quite often and always like it, so I finally sprung for a "parts only" auction.
I was planning on taking the dial out and putting it in a Metal Field case.

But a new battery, a drop of oil, a new strap and a buff of the crystal and it seems to be working fine.









It's only 34mm but it's "all dial" and super legible.
I like the domed crystal and drilled lugs.

















I was thinking of putting a set of Field hands on:















But... it's some kind of hybrid front-loader. 
So no easy hand-swapping today.









Here's the current version, a Waterbury that's 40mm:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty Watch Cayabo. ^^^^

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey TX Peeps, 

Timex Deal Alert! A couple actually:

The Olive Green Allied is back at Rakuten for a mere $25.99 which just the price of the strap is worth it. Rarely do you see Scouts less than thirty bucks, yet this Allied is less than that. Great Deal. 2 left, so probably means they have about 20. 

Today only: Ebay has the 20% off coupon Jumpintofall which can be used at the Timex Ebay store. NOtables there.. the Black 3 Hander Classic Waterbury is at 44.99; so that means you are getting a SS waterbury for 36 bucks. Great Deal. Also, the white 38mm waterbury is back in RAkuten.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

30 years and still ticking...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


>


That looks familiar.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

steve399 said:


> 30 years and still ticking...


This is true Old School !


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> That looks familiar.


Lose track sometimes.....this is about 1/2 of the Timexes.....Timexi.....Timex Watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Last night my lovely wife and I were watching a couple of youtube reviews about the recent release of the Iphone XS, etc. I frequently use with my wife the term 'milking the cow' when it deals with anything Apple specially with I phones. My wife commented later than there is a Spanish Youtuber that has the theory that most tech companies have about a ten year lead time... meaning that most tech companies already have multiple technologies or innovations that slowly make it into new versions of gadgets.

I don't quite believe this; at least not 10 years... but perhaps the actual 'motive' is true. This got me thinking about watches in general but specially Timex. I've been following Timex watches via the official timex website for a couple of years now. The theory strikes resemblance on the so many different variations that have been released of the MK1, Allied and other Archive models.

A recent review that I posted in Amazon just makes reference about the value / cost / differences about the regular Scouts and the Allied models. The only major differences is the material being Low Lead Brass vs Brass and material quality of the straps / Natos on the archive models is noticeable of higher quality. Other than that, all else is basically the same. 
Amazon Allied Review

Today, what I thought it would only take me about 15 minutes to do; ended up being 1.5 hours of reorganizing my watch box. I was storing my Timex collection on 3 different places; mainly 2 invicta dive boxes and a jewelry box. This was not the best set up as I wear most of my Timex pieces on a regular rotation. I decided to give my favorite Timex pieces the bottom of my watch box. The longest part was deciding what models would get the honors of being in the watch box, which happens to be the most convenient location on top of my night stand. The bottom row trumped some invictas, Haurex, Nautica, Bertucci and even some Bulovas. After an hour of careful considerations, I am happy with the new set up. 
A few of the watches that I thought for sure were going to be in the box are: Waterbury Chrono, Expedition Shock 3 Hander, Expedition Anadigi. Given that most of the Scouts are worn on NATOs, they reside on the jewelry box case only.

Top Shelf 
Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bottom Shelf
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Watchbox by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Jewelry Box by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Love that Murren.

The GMT is always nice to see; and the Military Field.

The Fairfield never ceases to impress me with its qualityrice ratio.

We need to do something about that 43 Scout...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Love that Murren.
> 
> The GMT is always nice to see; and the Military Field.
> 
> ...


The Murren is probably my favorite watch. I love that it is very versatile; very dressy on the croc leather it came with (which I've never actually used it) and very casual and fieldy on Nato straps.

The GMT and the Fairfield are frequent watches I take to the office; the GMT actually was on the top shelf of the watch box.

That 43 Scout.. needs a different dial.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A great Sunday beater:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout Mid with Platoon strap:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Scout Mid with Platoon strap:
> 
> View attachment 13486003


That is sharp!

Platoon strap?

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The _Platoon_ is the black cased version of the J Crew × Timex _Vintage Army Field_,
the strap came from it:


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I was thinking of getting an army styled Timex as a field watch but so many reviews from different watch review sites have complaints about build quality and breakages. Now, I understand that people get online to write reviews usually when they want to vent, but you add the prices to the mix, the low water resistance on some of the field watches and the old adage of "you get what you pay for" and I'm looking more at a Japanese solar watch or a Hamilton.
Just speaking about my own thought processes.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> I was thinking of getting an army styled Timex as a field watch but so many reviews from different watch review sites have complaints about build quality and breakages. Now, I understand that people get online to write reviews usually when they want to vent, but you adtid the prices to the mix, the low water resistance on some of the field watches and the old adage of "you get what you pay for" and I'm looking more at a Japanese solar watch or a Hamilton.
> Just speaking about my own thought processes.


To all its own. Complainers always will be complainers... too loud.. they tick a lot.. the hands do not line up... it keeps better time me than my Swiss one ... blah blah blah
if you want brand recognition.. you should shoot for a Rolex. The Hammy only costs about 10 times a Scout... but not sure the actual value/cost ratio is there.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

if you want WR.. any 100 WR should do just fine.. and some of the older Reef Gear series has 200WR 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

theretroshave said:


> Finally scored this one after two years. Hope everyone had a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've been wanting this one as well, but have been put off when Amazon are selling it for over £140 and others have said they have got it for around $70.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice knurled cases











Black, Green, Grey, White, Tan (Ivory)


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Even the sun shines upon it, must be a sign!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Simple two dimensional Expedition.
Blue Expedition on C&B Orange NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey there, Charlie Brown


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

DCGallenstein said:


> Hey there, Charlie Brown
> 
> View attachment 13490745


Love it!

I want to buy the whole Peanuts line badly.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MK1 Aluminum Camper.

This thing is very light weight. 
The strap probably weighs as much as the watch-head.

It's 40mm but the dark color, rounded crystal and light weight make it seem smaller.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How is the Lume on this MK1 Alums?

Me, now sporting the W'bury Chrono










Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> How is the Lume on this MK1 Alums?


Not good.
It's more of a token gesture:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

But then that's almost any lume besides Seiko, right? That's what Indiglo is for!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Not good.
> It's more of a token gesture:
> 
> View attachment 13496417
> ...


Seiko doesn't do Indiglo


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Well DUH. I know that but several people on WUS don't.


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Anyone own this Timex:
https://www.timex.com/waterbury-tra...Steel-White&cgid=men-shop-all#sz=36&start=109


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Still not actually bought a new Timex yet. Have been looking in on this topic absorbing the thoughts and enjoying the photos.

I fancied this on the grounds of negligible cost plus I want a white face plus I could, perhaps, wear it at night and use the Indiglo when waking mid slumber and wanting to know how much longer left in bed.

https://www.mymemory.co.uk/timex-me...MIlovYk6vO3QIVQZztCh1tAwpIEAQYASABEgL1ZfD_BwE

Are all Indiglo displays about the same when it comes to legibility? I wear specs and struggle to read without them but just about manage to read a watch without specs on provided it has a reasonably contrasting and clear face.

The _Waterbury_s are nice but some approach £100 (UK sterling) and for that money I think I'd prefer a Pulsar or Citizen.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Small Seconds Saturday. No love indeed. Recycled pic.

Timex Chrono 9-12-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FloridaTime said:


> Anyone own this Timex:
> https://www.timex.com/waterbury-tra...Steel-White&cgid=men-shop-all#sz=36&start=109


On sale at Rakutn at less than half the sale price of TX 
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2R25400VQ/

Yes









Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Still not actually bought a new Timex yet. Have been looking in on this topic absorbing the thoughts and enjoying the photos.
> 
> I fancied this on the grounds of negligible cost plus I want a white face plus I could, perhaps, wear it at night and use the Indiglo when waking mid slumber and wanting to know how much longer left in bed.
> 
> ...


Mr. Stan in Devon UK, 
Answering your question about Indigo. No! Not all Indiglo is the same across the models. They vary by levels on intensity, color and even readability. Most of them are extremely readable; but a few are actually far from it.

You can get a good idea of what I mean on this thread --> Indiglo Power Shots

That model should offer a decent Indiglo and very legible. I just saw it at Walmart.

This is what is on my wrist now.. in the middle of a very sunny day.. but indoors underneath the table. Timex Gallatin

Indiglo Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tomintexas (Mar 7, 2018)

Mike Rivera said:


> Got this 42 years ago at age eight. Still runs


So cool that you still have this.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

^^ Thanks muchly!

That's a fascinating thread. What lot of very different results. I could imagine getting hooked on Timex's.

Some (mainly ones with very solid hands) really did look clear ... others (perhaps particularly the Chronographs with lots of fussy and complex detail in the dial) looked a lot less easy read at a glance.

I have no need for multiple dials on a watch - I use it to tell the time and to have a visually pleasant (to me) appeal.... and to be able to tell the time in the middle of the night would be a bonus.

This is the one I fancy (and why is it that it describes it as 100 metre WR where most are less?....

ATTACH=CONFIG]13498651[/ATTACH]


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

$28, couldn't be happier (strap is aftermarket tho)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> $28, couldn't be happier (strap is aftermarket tho)


Sweet price for a SS Case! Nice Strap!

Devon UK,

Most of the Scouts and cheaper Timex here are only 50WR; I tend to look for the older models that come with a 100WR. Not sure if this is due to geographic location; but very few of the models sold here in the States have a 100 WR.

Even the more expensive models such as the Fairfiled Chrono only have a 30WR which is only splash proof.

I found an acutal picture of that camper with INdiglo..

OHHH NVM... it is a Scout not a camper


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied back on sale at Rakuten for 28.99

Allied on Ritchie Nato
Indiglo and Lune by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Indiglo and Lune by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Indiglo and Lune by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Indiglo and Lune by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lume + Indiglo 
Indiglo and Lune by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Some (mainly ones with very solid hands) really did look clear ... to be able to tell the time in the middle of the night would be a bonus.
> 
> This is the one I fancy (and why is it 100 metre WR where most are less?....)
> 
> View attachment 13498651


That one is a resin-case acrylic-crystal with a SS back held on with 4 screws. It has the same WR rating as all the Ironman with similar construction.

I have old eyes... the closest I can focus is about 34".
I have tried a wide array of modern Timex watches.
My recommendation would be any variant of this one (T2N222):









I've actually done a test for fun - I can read this watch anywhere from 6 inches to 12 feet away - without any aids.
The Indiglo at night is very bright.









Here's a similar model with brushed case, polished bezel and black seconds:









And the same dial/case with some gold accents:









The case pictured above is 38mm and stainless steel.

You can take the dial/mov't out and drop it in a Scout case if you want it bigger at 40mm:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I find the solid white hands on the Allied off-putting. Black outlined white hands at least look two dimensional...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I find the solid white hands on the Allied off-putting. Black outlined white hands at least look two dimensional...


they are not soiid white.. the edge of the hands are silver.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I couldn't tell it from any pic besides the one with lume and Indiglo. In most cases I would prefer black outlined hands. I find particularly shiny hands sometimes hard to see in some light. Just one of the things that drew me to this watch.

Cream Timex on Orange Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

cayabo said:


> _That one is a resin-case acrylic-crystal with a SS back held on with 4 screws. It has the same WR rating as all the Ironman with similar construction.
> 
> I have old eyes... the closest I can focus is about 34".
> I have tried a wide array of modern Timex watches.
> ...


----------



## P.J.M. (Sep 10, 2018)

Timex is a great brand that offers a wide range of styles at very affordable prices, I have 3 :

Timex Marlin Reissue
Todd Snyder + Timex Military Watch In White
Timex Ironman Reissue


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> In the UK this model is very thin on the ground - it seems to be sourced from outside the UK ... and more than twice the price of the one I pointed out .... not that that's greatly significant - we're not talking millions of pounds here  ..... it's variously described here as having a lug width of .... 18, 20 and 22mm (take your pick?) - it's referred to as a 'Women's' watch here.
> 
> The one I mentioned, and which you kindly expanded upon, seems to be reasonably robust and, at £24.99 (UK pounds) delivered, it looks OK, presuming that the Indiglo is reasonably bright. The velcro strap might not fit my seven and a half inch wrist but I have others that will.


Yes, the T-Series Originals have been discontinued for awhile. You have to find someone with NOS laying around or buy used.
They preceded the Waterbury line and were quite a bit more expensive ($110 retail) than "normal" ($25) Timex of the time.
They have 18mm lugs. (Didn't know you had a 7-1/2" wrist...)
Some of the colorways are definitely feminine.
The T-Series with Perpetual Calendar are 40mm - similar style but they have screw-on backs instead of snap-on.

















The one you mentioned (White Expedition Camper) is also 38mm (but with 20mm lugs).

How about a Waterbury Traditional with Sub Seconds? It's 42mm, stainless, Indiglo will work well with the light colored dial, and it will be quiet with the sub-seconds.
And it's currently in production...


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

I very much like what you've shown me .... ta!

The Waterbury Traditional with sub secs is shown on Timex UK at £110. https://www.timex.co.uk/waterbury-t...onal-Sub-Second-42mm-Leather-Strap-Watch.html

I'll now go and search for the T series Perpetual too .... I much prefer the idea of a screw back rather than snap on. (part of the reason I just ordered the white Expedition Camper for £24.99 that we've been talking about was that it had the four screws rather than snap fit).

Has to be said the Waterburys are attractive - but a tad pricey .... as I said before they're between £80 and £130, and that does get you in to Seiko, Pulsar, Citizen territory over here.

Continued thanks

EDIT. Very few Series T Perpetuals hereabouts. Looks like they are mostly discontinued in the UK.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> I very much like what you've shown me .... ta!
> 
> EDIT. Very few Series T Perpetuals hereabouts. Looks like they are mostly discontinued in the UK.


A lot of good discontinued models....

This was on the wrist most of the day. 
Timex Anadigi Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Anadigi Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## smileycon (Sep 24, 2018)

I used timax a lot in the past and I still love it.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5

What's the model no. for that one? It's nice isn't it!


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13498651&stc=1&d=1537643423

It arrived today ... good service from Amazon UK. £24.99 inc.next day delivery (Prime).

All good ... the strap easily fits on my 7.5" wrist with room to spare. The velcro might not last for ever in which case I'll fit another 20mm strap.

Indiglo is fine in the dark and it's very clear during daytime.

Thanks for the continued advice and photos.

Here it is with a 20mm strap I happened to have (not a NATO style, just a nylon 2 piece).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13498651&stc=1&d=1537643423
> 
> It arrived today ... good service from Amazon UK. £24.99 inc.next day delivery (Prime).
> 
> ...


Great Strap Combo

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

^^ Yes, it looks OK albeit the strap that comes with it (the velcro one) is utter simplicity itself to slip on your wrist. It's not exactly hard work to fit my nylon one shown but the velcro one is so easy .... I was thinking of wearing it every night in bed in order to use the Indiglo facility to see how long left in bed  ... and to be able to slip this one on and off so easily is great. It has to be said putting some of the NATO straps on is a bit cack-handed by comparison ( I sometimes finish up resting the watch on my knee to get hold of the two ends). But, as I say, none of it is exactly tiresome in the scheme of things.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

you got me interested in this model.. I thought that all campers were only 50WR at max... This one being 100WR has my interest and follows the clean dial of an Easy Reader.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

Then I'm sorry if I just encouraged you to spend more money 


I'd like to know what determines it getting a 100 metre rating, as opposed to 50 m.

EDIT. Just to add - My left wrist is 7.5 inches and the strap is fine. My right wrist is 8 inches and the strap is right on it's limit. So if you're anything over 8" then I'd say the strap would be unsuitable.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stan.In.Devon.UK. said:


> Then I'm sorry if I just encouraged you to spend more money
> 
> I'd like to know what determines it getting a 100 metre rating, as opposed to 50 m.


Oh, don't feel sorry for Wolfsatz... he's a bad influence when ever possible.

Your watch is resin. It has a screw at each corner of the case-back. When tightened, they compress an o-ring that is in a groove. Mechanically it is very simple and effective.
It is difficult for a snap-back to get the same compressive force. And the o-ring is tucked into a corner, not smashed into a groove.

If I were to guess, and this is just my opinion, there are 3 main determinates of a "common" snap-back Timex getting a 100M rating:

1. Age - they don't seem to put 100M on them anymore (about 2010???) unless there is something truly unusual about the case design. I've seen them take cases that were always 100M before and in new releases using the same case they downgrade them to 50M.

2. Machining tolerances - When removing the back of a 100M, they are more difficult; and snapping them on is a big difference. Some of the bigger 30M backs can easily be snapped on with thumb pressure alone. The tighter tolerance insures that the case-back is sucked down onto the O-ring.

3. Crystal thickness (and diameter plays a small role) - Your Easy Readers/Weekenders are loud because they have thinner crystals - and also get low WR ratings.


----------



## Stan.In.Devon.UK. (Jul 24, 2018)

^^ Thanks for that. Food for thought. For years, as a youngster, I assumed watches were all snap back. Only in relatively recent years has it dawned on me that there was such a thing as screw back or (as here with the Timex's in question) the four little screws. I've never had a particular problem with either of the two latter methods - and, more recently, have been adding a tiny smear of silicone grease to the rubber sealing ring without any apparent ill effects.

I can remember, though, struggling with a pen-knife to get the back off my snap ons and as a consequence had pretty much told myself I don't want any more snap ons. Maybe that's a bit short sighted?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I never saw 200m WR snap on, but for 100m occasionally it was found. 
Example Timex chrono. 
Timex SL Chronograph T2M759


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> I never saw 200m WR snap on, but for 100m occasionally it was found.
> Example Timex chrono.
> Timex SL Chronograph T2M759
> View attachment 13504007


The classic Timex Expedition Chrono (T49905) has a 100WR and a snap back.

You got me searching... most of the current IQ line has 100WR and snap backs.

Snap Backs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Snap Backs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and the Sierra Shock also has 100WR snap back 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Oh, don't feel sorry for Wolfsatz... he's a bad influence when ever possible.


What are you talking about Willis?

Timex Men's Classics | Silver-Tone Case Black Dial | Dress Watch T2E561

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BTW.. are you familiar with this mod
*Timex Men's T2E561 Bank Street Black Leather Strap Watch*

Seems that this one may satisfy my Day Date requirement with a 40mm case.. and while not necessarily an Easy Reader.. has a very clean elegant dial.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> BTW.. are you familiar with this mod
> *Timex Men's T2E561 Bank Street Black Leather Strap Watch*
> 
> Seems that this one may satisfy my Day Date requirement with a 40mm case.. and while not necessarily an Easy Reader.. has a very clean elegant dial.


The dial/mov't of the Bank St is a direct swap with a standard 36mm Easy Reader - so you can combine the bigger case and an Easy Reader dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... got me testing the crystals... yes... it seems that the Weekender has much more thinner crystals.. you can tell by the sound of it.

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So as a short old lady, I have somewhat different watch requirements than the average WIS. I need legible, 31-36mm, and good water resistance. I love sunburst and guilloche dials. I hate ticking second hands. I have a good-sized collection of affordables, including CW, submariner homages, a couple of tags, on up to SKXs and monsters. What have I worn every day since I got it? Marlin reissue. Will continue to hunt for perfection, but this is getting close.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... got me testing the crystals... yes... it seems that the Weekender has much more thinner crystals.. you can tell by the sound of it.


Check out the thickness of the crystal on your IRONMAN SHOCK.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Check out the thickness of the crystal on your IRONMAN SHOCK.


No flimsy sound at all.

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

100M Chronos have really thick crystals. i can only approximate by depth of scratches but it 2 or even 3 times the thickness of 50m crystal.
But 200m digital shock not that thick.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> 100M Chronos have really thick crystals. i can only approximate by depth of scratches but it 2 or even 3 times the thickness of 50m crystal.
> But 200m digital shock not that thick.


I have 8 different models of Ironman digital watches and 3 Expedition digitals - the Shock, being 200M, has the thickest crystal of all of them. It also has an aperture that is smaller since it uses the "mid-size" movement.


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

I was browsing through the growing array of new Timex offerings and spotted this. I'm usually an analog guy, but I go through phases when digital watches appeal to me. Anyway, I like the aesthetics and simplicity of this one: chronograph (10 lap recall), timer and a single alarm. Plus 100m water resistance, dual time and, of course, Indiglo. And it's very lightweight and comfortable. It's called a Timex Ironman Transit.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I have 8 different models of Ironman digital watches and 3 Expedition digitals - the Shock, being 200M, has the thickest crystal of all of them. It also has an aperture that is smaller since it uses the "mid-size" movement.


I was comparing analog to digital. Among digital, yes 200m is thickest.
That said smaller size of crystal allows thinner one since it won't buckle as big one. 
I have old 1988 Timex Atlantis with hole in crystal and it darn thick one. Probably thickest on digital Timex i saw.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Expedition Military

Hump Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been itching for a 200m ana-digi shock, and I was able to find this for a decent price so I picked it up. I do like the styling and colors, but the digital display is very basic, and while the Indiglo lights the entire dial including the digital portion, the digital uses negative Indiglo (not sure how to describe it- The display is normal LCD, but the digits illuminate similar to a negative LCD) which is impossible to see unless you look at the dial from an angle. I'm considering picking up the blacked out version and attempting to convert the digital display to true negative display. I hope everyone had a great Thursday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I'm considering picking up the blacked out version and attempting to convert the digital display to true negative display.


This sound interesting - definite potential for looking good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gym Partner









Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am totally in love with this watch. A true bargain. if this had the Day Date feature...it would be just a complete watch.

The bracelet is surprisingly good.

38mm Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocking the Easy Reader to the Office today. 
Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing one of my 400's today.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SR927W Chrono on Shell Cordovan strap:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T2G760 - in need of some attention.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MK1 Aluminum


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T2M459


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

South Street Easy Reader case with Metal Field Mid dial - my kids watch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Early Ana-digi - it's smaller in diameter (38mm) and nicely thin (11mm) compared to the newer styles - T44653
(the dial has something akin to a metal flake making it sparkle, it's not dirty)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The _Blue Q_ always looks good - no matter the angle, the lighting, on or off the wrist... T2N404


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it a good looking watch, or just a Rolex looking watch? T29781


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Early Ani-digi - it's smaller in diameter (38mm) and nicely thin (11mm) compared to the newer styles - T44653
> (the dial has something akin to a metal flake making it sparkle, it's no dirty)
> 
> View attachment 13518163


Uncle!!!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Someone is Inspired
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

]https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1939/43178616520_3789cf6c18_h.jpg[/img][/url]AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> T2M459
> 
> View attachment 13518155


Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Need help sizing this Timex Bracelet...

I am pretty clueless as I've never seen this type before. I thought of putting this watch on a NaTO.. but I actually like how the bracelet is constructed and its quality. But the usual pins are not there.

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Need help sizing this Timex Bracelet...


Pretty straight forward.

Put some type of tool in the hole and move in the direction of the arrow.
A fork with a "pin" will slide open and you'll be able to separate the bracelet.









Do the same thing again for the links you want to remove.
Reassemble and push the piece of metal back in that you pushed out to begin with...

If needed, I can post some pics.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. I gave up on the bracelet... the mechanism seems not to work as intended. Even my wife gave up and almost throws the bracelet into the garbage dump.

However.. it looks very well on NATO.



















Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well well well Timex.

No longer is Timex repair center a good deal.
Prices have changed.

It used to be $12-14 to get a broken crown fixed, now it appears to be $30!

Just to get warranty service is $8.

And a battery replacement is $18??? that used to be $5.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Waterbury that needs different hands. Having a hard time finding some that match due to size (huge) and color (pinkish).


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> MK1 Aluminum
> 
> View attachment 13518151


What are your general impressions of this watch?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> What are your general impressions of this watch?


It's aluminum with acrylic crystal - so it is light. Really light. 
Feels like a plastic watch - but it is metal.
Depending on your point of view this is good or bad...

The 2 thicknesses of strap move the watch around rather than the watch moving the strap.

That's the first impression.

Pics make the silver crown stand out, IRL it's hardly noticeable.

The anodization on the case is well done.
By that I mean it is evenly pigmented and well sealed.
It also seems to be quite hard.
So far, the hardware on the strap shows significant wear while the case has no marks at all.
The crystal has a few light scratches viewable with correct lighting.

It is a bezel-less design with a sudden transition to domed crystal.
It's a design that's been around a long time and integral to the "re-issue" look.

I really like the simple hands and how they are differentiated in width.
It's a minor point but makes a huge difference in my overal impression with it.
Similarly, the idicies at 3-6-9-12 are bigger than the rest - subtle and properly done.

The minute hand touches the minute markers and the seconds is ever so slightly longer - not a big deal when you see it done right but I appreciate it.

I can't focus close without reading glasses, so the dial is a bit busier than I'd like.
(Timex seems to be heavily committed to military time for some reason)
While the numeral-to-idicie distance is a bit cramped on the left side, I don't mind.

Lume is pathetic.

I have a skinny-flat 6-3/4" wrist. I prefer 38mm, this is 40mm.
On the wrist it is very comfortable. The Nato strap has something to do with it.
But the lug-drop distance is good. This, along with the light weight, help it to nestle down nice and snug.
And everything on the case is well contoured and the domed crystal helps it slip under a cuff very easily.
It doesn't ever get in the way.
Being entirely a dark color also makes it seem a bit smaller.

Overall, a good watch.
I'd rather have the all-black version, but the used-watch-factory isn't making them cheap right now...


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Expedition Military
> 
> Hump Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That Time looks nice... Especially for the price. I like the broad hands and orange second hand.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> It's aluminum with acrylic crystal - so it is light. Really light.
> Feels like a plastic watch - but it is metal.
> Depending on your point of view this is good or bad...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. The yellow dial MK 1 California caught my eye and it looks to be the same watch in a different color scheme. This will help me decide whether I want to go for it or not.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> Thanks for the review. The yellow dial MK 1 California caught my eye and it looks to be the same watch in a different color scheme. This will help me decide whether I want to go for it or not.


I should add that I think the overall quality of the case is superior to a Scout.
Nothing amazing, just well done.

It has the loud Timex tick and bouncy seconds hand.

If you're ok with that, I think it is a fun watch.

Be sure to get the 15% off for signing up for the news letter (and there's a couple other ways to get 5-8% off...).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13528397


Working in some bright lights today I noticed a haze inside, so I popped the movement out to have a look - and yikes!









All of that ^^^ is on the inside of the crystal.
This watch was manufactured 2 years 1 month ago.

Here's what it looked like after some cleaning:









What looks like rings of haze is actually internal dispersion of light within the glass = cheap glass.
The bright points are damage (digs) on the outside surface of the glass.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> I should add that I think the overall quality of the case is superior to a Scout.
> Nothing amazing, just well done.
> 
> It has the loud Timex tick and bouncy seconds hand.
> ...


Thanks, I used that 15% discount two or three Timex purchases ago. I didn't think it would work a second time.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13529027
> 
> 
> What looks like rings of haze is actually internal dispersion of light within the glass = cheap glass.
> The bright points are damage (digs) on the outside surface of the glass.


Good job on the cleanup. I admit I was appalled by the dust visible in your earlier photo. Glad to see you were able to fix the failures of the factory so easily. I bet it looks great now!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Marlin auto arrived ... I posted a few more pics and some initial thoughts on the Marlin Automatic thread if anyone is interested.
Overall, it's not bad, but it's nothing like the experience of receiving the Marlin mechanical. I mean, this is a definitely a Timex, has a nice vintage feel, big old crystal, and it doesn't suck, but ... it's not an A+ effort like the Marlin mechanical.

PS: just re-read this and it sounds pretty negative. First, I'm thrilled that Timex released an automatic. I hunted down a couple of their TX and T-Series autos, and although well-made, they weren't really classic Timex watches. They reminded me more of Orient watches than Timex. 
This definitely has Timex DNA, even with a noisy Miyota rotor inside ... 40mm -- IMO -- turned out to be a great size. It doesn't overwhelm my 7-incher at all.
Should they have called it a Marlin? Nope. Is the date window annoyingly small? Yep. But I've only ever owned one perfect Timex ('74 Viscount Bullseye dial), so expecting perfection on what is essentially a novelty watch isn't fair or reasonable.
Worth $250? Depends, I guess. In another thread, someone was saying that Orient is cheaper and a better watch, but I didn't grow up wearing Orients. So as a lifelong Timex consumer, I'm thrilled that they released this watch and I hope they sell a ton, and start putting mechanical movements back in their watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Ready! 
Ready4Weekend by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

My New Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> My New Timex


1st Impressions?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> 1st Impressions?


A very good watch. Good price, very practical tool watch which serves its purpose very well. A field watch with rotatable timing bezel. The orange hands give great legibility. One glance and you can catch the time. Luminous hands is no superluminova but compensate by indigo light. Bead blast casing eliminates any glare. 100m wr enough for a swim and underwater. Rugged and good enough for military purpose. It does not gives you any impression, it will break down or loss of any function any time or quickly.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> A very good watch. Good price, very practical tool watch which serves its purpose very well. A field watch with rotatable timing bezel. The orange hands give great legibility. One glance and you can catch the time. Luminous hands is no superluminova but compensate by indigo light. Bead blast casing eliminates any glare. 100m wr enough for a swim and underwater. Rugged and good enough for military purpose. It does not gives you any impression, it will break down or loss of any function any time or quickly.


Great Looking watch.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> My New Timex


That's nice I like how they used the weekender dial face in a diver body. really good looking


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

billdebmatt said:


> That's nice I like how they used the weekender dial face in a diver body. really good looking


Quite true, I saw it first on internet via picture and I am not that obliged to get it even I like the design.

Until I seen it real life in a shop and try it on. Very impressed. I asked for the price, very affordable ( although you can get it 20% cheaper from online ). I paid for it without any hesitation cos I didn't want to wait for it. Its a truly functional field watch u can bring to camp or outdoor activities, get splash or rain , bang it without any problem. The battery is the huge CR2016 which can last you more than 12 years as long as you dont abuse the indigo light by continuous pressing it unnecessary.

It is the ultimate hassle free, survival, doomsday tool watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> That's nice I like how they used the weekender dial face in a diver body. really good looking


Weekender Dial ????

not following

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Weekender Dial ????
> 
> not following
> 
> Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr












I am not seeing it either. The weekender has a chapter ring, thinner numbers, no date window...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I am not seeing it either. The weekender has a chapter ring, thinner numbers, no date window...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not to mention totally different font.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> not to mention totally different font.


Yeah i wasn't paying attention to the one. But the font on the other numbers match up with the weekender with sub seconds

So it's really only the 1 don't that doesn't match, at least on my particular weekender.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I love that Sub Seconds Weekender 




Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Friday Night Wrist Check

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Military Classic case with a Military Field dial:


----------



## salcuta88 (Oct 6, 2018)

Got my first Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

salcuta88 said:


> Got my first Timex.


any first imporession feedback?

i like the white version...


----------



## salcuta88 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> any first imporession feedback?
> 
> i like the white version...


I wanted a blacked out watch for a while.

Day and date setting is super easy. Pull and turn forward for day, and backwards for date. Timed it according to Time.is and was off by 1 second ahead in two days. The band is very comfortable. I like it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of the Scout - but for some reason I really like this combo (Scout dial in T-Retro case).
The "distressed" finish of the case and the gray dial are complimentary and so are the strap and dial paint.

Both the crystal and the strap are beat up, so it makes for a worry-free field watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tretro









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Tretro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo have quite a nice collection of the very special Timex tickerts. Love the white dial and Easy Reader fell to it. Perpetual Calendar is just Cherry on top!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yo have quite a nice collection of the very special Timex tickerts. Love the white dial and Easy Reader fell to it. Perpetual Calendar is just Cherry on top!


I think this one might be your perfect _Easy Reader_ - it's 40mm, SS, has day/date, 100M WR and screw-down back.

While the normal 38mm T-Retro has higher than normal Timex quality,
this watch feels a step above the standard T-Retro.
Way more quality for the $100 selling price it went for when new than the stuff Todd Snyder is selling now for $100+.

The bracelet has solid links but the end-links are folded and make fit poorly - that's my only complaint.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I think this one might be your perfect _Easy Reader_ - it's 40mm, SS, has day/date, 100M WR and screw-down back.
> 
> While the normal 38mm T-Retro has higher than normal Timex quality,
> this watch feels a step above the standard T-Retro.
> ...


Yet you need to send it back to Timex to change battery. 
Nice watches but misalignment of date after battery change drove me nuts.
You can set up calendar though it really tricky thing, but you can't do anything about date.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Yet you need to send it back to Timex to change battery.
> Nice watches but misalignment of date after battery change drove me nuts.
> You can set up calendar though it really tricky thing, but you can't do anything about date.


Instructions are online.
I've set the year, month, day & date myself.
(getting everything to line up in the windows was the hardest part.)

It's not the kind of thing you do perfectly the first try, but it isn't difficult - really just takes patience.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am nick naming the 3 GMT .. Tomic .. as in keeps almost perfect sync with the Atomic time... only about 1 second off since last DST change.

Atomic Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I am nick naming the 3 GMT .. Tomic .. as in keeps almost perfect sync with the Atomic time... only about 1 second off since last DST change.


That is quite a feat! I have some watches that do this when not worn, but when I consistently wear them they either loose or gain time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Has not been worn much the last 5 months... gets on rotation about once every 10 to 15 days. 

Interestingly, the Ironman collection is all over the place within 2 months. Ironman Shock is on Super Turbo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Timex got some love from me today, 15% off.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Kind-of a yawner.... these look to be Weekenders with a slightly different dial and crown - and a $75-100 price increase.

The biggest news is Timex has finally put a tachymeter on something with a chrono.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And it's the Supermariner for today:

View attachment 13561939


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> And it's the Supermariner for today:
> 
> View attachment 13561939


Oh god, love that dial face. What model was this originally off of???

Love the indices, are they lumed???

Pancho


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Oh god, love that dial face. What model was this originally off of???
> 
> Love the indices, are they lumed???
> 
> Pancho


I had to invest in a Casio MDV-106 to get this dialface.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Kind-of a yawner.... these look to be Weekenders with a slightly different dial and crown - and a $75-100 price increase.
> 
> The biggest news is Timex has finally put a tachymeter on something with a chrono.
> 
> View attachment 13561819


Yeah, I'm out, is kind of a yawner. not interested. especially for the price


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Oh god, love that dial face. What model was this originally off of???
> 
> Love the indices, are they lumed???
> 
> Pancho


The dial face came out of a Submariner "homage" that Timex used to make (T29771).
It was a gold toned brass case that was really beat up and the crystal hard to see through.

You can get ones in good condition on eBay for $50.

Here's a pic of the lume:









It looks great but the picture is a bit misleading - it only lasts about a minute until it fades to nearly useless.
I don't know if the problem is age but I suspect it has always been weak.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

I have 1 Timex Expedition Indiglo 50 mt WR...It s new watch and bought 4-5 months ago... I used it only nights for few days.... now I can't adjust date and indiglo function is not working  I prefer and collect automatic/mechanical watches usually. So Timex made me disappointed... I will send for fixing, hope it will be fixed and come back... I don't think anymore Timex is great and durable watch... But sure affordable and better in many quartz brands and watches..









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Kind-of a yawner.... these look to be Weekenders with a slightly different dial and crown - and a $75-100 price increase.
> 
> The biggest news is Timex has finally put a tachymeter on something with a chrono.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Just for fun here's one I'm wearing today. 1958 with the new model 22 movement.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

oldhawkeye said:


> Just for fun here's one I'm wearing today. 1958 with the new model 22 movement.
> 
> View attachment 13562261


Great looking vintage Timex thanks for sharing.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The dial face came out of a Submariner "homage" that Timex used to make (T29771).
> It was a gold toned brass case that was really beat up and the crystal hard to see through.
> 
> You can get ones in good condition on eBay for $50.
> ...


Very nice INDEED!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


>


Hello brother.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure who thought that a white seconds hand against a white dial was a good idea, but they were wrong. I also need to paint over the part of the hands that aren't the contacts so that the gold isn't as noticeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> I am not sure who thought that a white seconds hand against a white dial was a good idea, but they were wrong.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50M for a water themed watch wasn't the greatest idea either. But I guess they did have 200M Reef Gear models as well.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Wearing an '80 Marlin on a cheap and cheerful one piece NATO style strap. So light and comfy, yet surprisingly accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> 50M for a water themed watch wasn't the greatest idea either. But I guess they did have 200M Reef Gear models as well.


Yep, and those were stainless steel to boot. I can fix the hand issues, but the WR I can't improve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> 50M for a water themed watch wasn't the greatest idea either. But I guess they did have 200M Reef Gear models as well.


I expressed same concern on other thread. That's Timex for you. Although they produced a lot of iControl alarm watches including chronographs.
There were Expedition and Ironman models too. 
Worst thing about these is alarm contacts tend to fall off and you loose alarm function. 
On plus side it loudest alarm i had seen on any watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> Yep, and those were stainless steel to boot. I can fix the hand issues, but the WR I can't improve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can. Thicker crystal and better gaskets for a start.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Yes you can. Thicker crystal and better gaskets for a start.


This would be a great project - I think a Weekender or Scout would be perfect...

Start with a bone stock unit and keep upgrading and measuring failure pressure.
I'd guess that you could get it up to 300M or so before the case failed.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Yes you can. Thicker crystal and better gaskets for a start.


OK, you have me on the thicker crystal and I should have guessed that, but I don't know enough about gasket physics to know what would make one better than the next. Softer material so that it squishes to fill the void better? Or would that make the pressure get in easier? Maybe it is a magical balance of just the right combo of diameter and firmness???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> This would be a great project - I think a Weekender or Scout would be perfect...
> 
> Start with a bone stock unit and keep upgrading and measuring failure pressure.
> I'd guess that you could get it up to 300M or so before the case failed.


First you would need to have access to cheap testing or a testing chamber that could handle this pressure. I think the common homebrew design tops out at well below this pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> First you would need to have access to cheap testing or a testing chamber that could handle this pressure. I think the common homebrew design tops out at well below this pressure.


Schedule 120 PVC will get you to 430 psi for Ø4" pipe - that's equivalent to 300M deep in water.
A bit of pipe and a couple end caps would do it.

Of course a window and some water would make it more useful.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

From last night

Easy Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


>


That's a nice looking combo - gives it a bit more rugged vibe.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> OK, you have me on the thicker crystal and I should have guessed that, but I don't know enough about gasket physics to know what would make one better than the next. Softer material so that it squishes to fill the void better? Or would that make the pressure get in easier? Maybe it is a magical balance of just the right combo of diameter and firmness???


I'd say as thick as a gasket as can be crammed in the space. Take Vostok Amphibia for inspiration. The gasket and crystal used in those are intended to be compressed with water pressure to increase the effective seal.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I'd say as thick as a gasket as can be crammed in the space. Take Vostok Amphibia for inspiration. The gasket and crystal used in those are intended to be compressed with water pressure to increase the effective seal.


Epoxy a nice thick single domed crystal into the case and nothing is coming in from the front.
Why not epoxy the back on as well? A little dip in Methylene Chloride will remove it if the back needs to come off.

Now, the stem O-ring will probably fail first -
just drill the case out and install a threaded tube and screw down crown,
then install a sealed button at 8 o'clock to operate Indiglo.

Viola

- I've always wondered if an M905 will run in oil? That'd get you straight to 1000M resistance in 10 min for 10¢.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Epoxy a nice thick single domed crystal into the case and nothing is coming in from the front.
> Why not epoxy the back on as well? A little dip in Methylene Chloride will remove it if the back needs to come off.
> 
> Now, the stem O-ring will probably fail first -
> ...


I know that ani-digital watches have been tried and it has killed the analog movement. What about a small tilt switch for indiglo? Not sure why I haven't tried that before. I know one reason, but it is about time I revisited that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I know that ani-digital watches have been tried and it has killed the analog movement. What about a small tilt switch for indiglo? Not sure why I haven't tried that before. I know one reason, but it is about time I revisited that.


It'll stop the analog portion of a Casio ana-digi - but if you took the seconds off an M905, I'm not certain what would happen...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Re pe at!

Easy Hump Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Repeat
My Favorite Expedition by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm a fan of 3-6-9 dials, so it was inevitable that I'd eventually get a Ranger:


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I've tried several straps on this, following the demise of the leather + canvas original. Both materials became badly deteriorated by moisture etc.

I put it on this no-name rubber strap yesterday; I like the look and I was surprised to find it comfortable. The black rubber material coordinates nicely with the inlay beneath the bezel.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

My good old Timex still goes and glows. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm a fan of 3-6-9 dials, so it was inevitable that I'd eventually get a Ranger:
> 
> View attachment 13572955
> 
> ...


Ever since this one came out... it also has been on my wish list.. and a few times almost pulled the trigger.. but I did had reservations on it...

First Thoughts? Some colors are now available via Amazon.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm a fan of 3-6-9 dials, so it was inevitable that I'd eventually get a Ranger:
> 
> View attachment 13572955
> 
> ...


Ever since this one came out... it also has been on my wish list.. and a few times almost pulled the trigger.. but I did had reservations on it...

First Thoughts? Some colors are now available via Amazon.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> I put it on this no-name rubber strap yesterday; I like the look and I was surprised to find it comfortable. The black rubber material coordinates nicely with the inlay beneath the bezel.


I really like the Rugged Field, and I haven't ever had a case that fit on a 1-piece nato so well - and it can't have a double strap under the watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ever since this one came out... it also has been on my wish list.. and a few times almost pulled the trigger.. but I did had reservations on it...
> 
> First Thoughts? Some colors are now available via Amazon.


First thought - "Yahoo!" - the dial is the same size as the Scout, Military Filed MK1 and T-Retro.

... but to move on to your real question:

I love the dial.
I really like what Timex does with chapter rings, and this one is good - though I don't know why they skipped the cut-outs at 3-6-9-12.
The blue of the dial and bezel are very well matched - much better than my Orient Blue Ray.
The bezel is fixed, so it seems like a gimmick; on the other hand, it's always perfectly aligned which is surprisingly nice - and I don't use a real timing bezel even when I wear one.
I love the color of the case, but it is not easy to find straps that look good with it.
The white numbers have a thin gray outline to them which adds a bit of sophistication to the tool-watch aesthetic.

The original strap (not pictured) is as close to vinyl as I've ever seen real leather get.
The middle of the dial does seem a little empty. This isn't a feeling you get from any of the pics, but is stronger than expected IRL. It is a result of all the "visual action" going on around the perimeter.
The hands are small for the size of the watch.
The 3-6-9-12 have been artificially pushed to the perimeter to make room for the date window - I would have preferred them moved inboard a bit and the date complication eliminated.

I really like the protection the crown guards provide.
The bezel is 42mm and the watch case is 43mm - which makes it too big for me...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And.... this is what I did with my Ranger dial 8 hours after I got it:
(I feel like Tommy Hilfiger would be proud of me)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> And.... this is what I did with my Ranger dial 8 hours after I got it:
> (I feel like Tommy Hilfiger would be proud of me)
> 
> View attachment 13576303
> ...


IF they would just put that dial .. on a SS case without the bezel.. those would be a real hit! Awesome swap! I like it a lot better without the bezel.

Kaboom!!! A real hit!

For me.. this one has been on it almost every night. It is just so smooth to wear on this NATO. I have watches that are price 10 to 15 times the price of this easy reader.. but this one just keeps the wrist hostage.

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cooking today with my metal field/camper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's the Ranger case with a Scout dial:









Here they are together with the camera settings all neutral and no editing - just cropped and color-balanced:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MoT..

do you miss it?

Timex Diver by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Diver by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Diver by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Here they are together with the camera settings all neutral and no editing - just cropped and color-balanced:
> 
> View attachment 13578643


Those both look great, but it appears that the crown is sticking out a bit more on the ranger case. It may just be he picture though. The crown stayed with the cases, and I am guessing that the crown stayed on the stem it came with. That leads me to further guess that the stems may be different lengths.

If I am just seeing things with the crown then all of this is moot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

First Timex in a long while. Missed me some Indiglo.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

April 2000 vintage


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 13579893
> 
> April 2000 vintage


It is a lot of bezel, but this model has grown on me. It offers a lot of extra utility with the alarm and is just fun to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Those both look great, but it appears that the crown is sticking out a bit more on the ranger case. It may just be he picture though. The crown stayed with the cases, and I am guessing that the crown stayed on the stem it came with. That leads me to further guess that the stems may be different lengths.
> 
> If I am just seeing things with the crown then all of this is moot.


You're right - both crowns are in the out position.

I had pulled out a bunch of watches with 3-6-9-12 dials and set the hands on either side of the "TIMEX _EXPEDITION_" text for comparison...
then I didn't push the crowns in for the pic.

View attachment 13580489


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> It is a lot of bezel, but this model has grown on me. It offers a lot of extra utility with the alarm and is just fun to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are many different flavors of this iControl Timex. I like Expedition it has straight lugs and mostly palatable color combinations. Reefgear looks silly with 50m WR but essentially same watch with different print. Look out for broken contacts since no contacts no alarm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

12, 3, 6, 9 .... Check

You're IT

Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3-6-9-12 check,
You're it... this might go on for awhile:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> 3-6-9-12 check,
> You're it... this might go on for awhile:


Oh man. picked a fight with the wrong dude....

however.. this may be a cool game....

Show me your World Timers!

((( Every Third Entry can Change the Watch )))

World Timers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Oh man. picked a fight with the wrong dude....
> 
> however.. this may be a cool game....
> 
> ...


Is that a LEGO phonograph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Not a world timer or a 3-6-9, but it is dual time zone, sapphire crystal, and a 24 hour chronograph. Needs a new bezel insert, but I'm guessing I can't get one from Timex. I'm at least going to do some resto on the band and case someday. Lume sucks too. If have expected better lume from a watch that had such a high MSRP. Hope everyone has/had a great Tuesday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Show me your World Timers!


You may contend that this is cheating:

Pacific Standard Time









Tokyo









London


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Is that a LEGO phonograph?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Eye ! Yes it is

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I purchased a couple more Timex's a few days ago can't wait to get a wear them both Southamptons. I will probably move the gray nato over to the black dial not sure what to put on the silver dial.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

watchguy74 said:


> I will probably move the gray nato over to the black dial not sure what to put on the silver dial.


Lovely watches!
I'd put it on something tan with a bit of texture, eg this Hirsch Camelgrain


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely watches!
> I'd put it on something tan with a bit of texture, eg this Hirsch Camelgrain


Not a bad idea I like those Hirsch straps I don't own one but have a few in my watch list.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Timex "80" digital on a speidel-esque stretch strap (the original was a bit short, surprisingly).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. Accurate

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ticket to Ride Timex

Ticket to Ride by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ticket to Ride by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Simplicity is King! 

I have watches costing 10 to 15 times more than the full MSRP on this watch; however, this has taken the wrist hostage every evening when I get home. Wrist just gravitates to this one. 



This is the Timex Easy Reader 38mm *TW2R23400* (black dial) that originally came on a bracelet. In case you are interested in the basics: this watch offers 30WR, Quick Date, 38mm case and only 9mm height with a 20mm lug size and of course Indiglo. 



I quickly got rid of the bracelet, not because I didn't like it but because I could not properly size it (seems that the mechanism is somehow flawed) so the obvious choice was to go to a leather NATO. The one picture is actually a Timex strap. This is a winning combination that has True Form, Super Comfort and Convenience. 



I normally wear bigger watches; usually around 42-44mm, but this easy reader has a bigger dial than a Hamilton Khaki King 40mm because it is basically all dial with a very thin case. 
 

It does not have a loud tick and can only be hard if you put your ear at about 6 inches; so, I frequently wear it to bed. Indiglo makes this watch super legible at any hour of the night. 



Probably the best feature of this watch is the perfect proportions related to case size, font size, font, and lug size. For me, 20mm lug balances the watch beautifully and probably would not like it as much with a 18mm lug that the 3 hand Waterbury has.

My biggest beef not with the watch but with Timex, is that there is NO Easy Reader day-date that is bigger than 35mm. There are some other models (expedition, elevated classics, etc) that offer day-date, but they drift away from the simplicity and beauty of the Easy Reader.

It this watch had the Day-Date feature, it would be pure bliss. 


Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader 38mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader 38mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader 38mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Indilgo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Today's watch, now on a no-name black bracelet.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Second day in a row - like this watch more than I thought I would.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Why doesn't my Camper have Indiglo? Too old?









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Why doesn't my Camper have Indiglo? Too old?


No.
The manufacturing date code on the back is UV = Dec 2010.
Indiglo was introduced in 1992.

Maybe cost reduction?
Stronger stem tucked in tighter for reliability?
Longer battery life?
Some people don't like Indiglo?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ameritus Diver:

View attachment 13590997


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

to Celebrate Friday a weekender and the Easy Reader borrowing a nice Strap

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

I don’t know if someone brought it up already but anyone remember the Tx brand? I had a World time airport lounge I really liked. Ended up letting it go awhile back but a nice watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LJ67 said:


> I don't know if someone brought it up already but anyone remember the Tx brand? I had a World time airport lounge I really liked. Ended up letting it go awhile back but a nice watch.


yes.. they do show up from time to time here.. another WUS member posted a really good picture of a FlyBack TX on the Indiglo Thread. 
The TX brand kind of became the Intelligent Quartz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Looky what I got today!

Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Yeah the date was wrong. Fixed.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Looky what I got today!
> 
> Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr
> 
> Yeah the date was wrong. Fixed.


Changed Hands?

Earlier today before the Gym 
WUS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

What is the exact model fo this watch, can't seem to find it?


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> First Timex in a long while. Missed me some Indiglo.
> 
> View attachment 13579761
> View attachment 13579763


What is the exact model of this watch? Thanks!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just brought this little girl back to life. I just kept putting off a battery.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dizrack420 said:


> What is the exact model of this watch? Thanks!


It is most likely one one of the previous generation of the Allied ones; can tell by the 12,3, 6,9 triangle configuration. Like these 
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/timex-archive-metropolis-allied-chrono-watches/

The new generation has all the markers as triangles. 
https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/mk1/

OR

the Navi Ocean


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rmeron said:


> Just brought this little girl back to life. I just kept putting off a battery.


Great Watch. This one keep evading me and when I found it was way overpriced.

Pin Jax Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dizrack420 said:


> What is the exact model of this watch? Thanks!


It comes from the _Timex Archive Collection Metropolis_.
"characterized by antiqued metal cases together with smoked and colored lenses. Finding inspiration both in vintage military sunglasses and in cockpit instrumentation of today's supersonic jets."
It is simply called the _Timex Allied_ (or sometimes the _Allied Metropolis_).

TW2R75200LG is one version of the exact watch-head.
They sold different versions with different straps.
(There's one on the Timex website right now, but they don't list the model number.)

When searching, don't confuse it with the
Timex Allied Chrono or
Timex Allied Coastline.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It comes from the _Timex Archive Collection Metropolis_.
> "characterized by antiqued metal cases together with smoked and colored lenses. Finding inspiration both in vintage military sunglasses and in cockpit instrumentation of today's supersonic jets."
> It is simply called the _Timex Allied_ (or sometimes the _Allied Metropolis_).
> 
> ...


Here's mine

Timex Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Showing this one some love today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Expedition Scout Mid:


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just won this on the bay, $26 cnd, it looks to be in excellent condition. It has the numbers 66 on the caseback which makes it a june 1990. Excited to get it!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

dizrack420 said:


> Just won this on the bay, $26 cnd, it looks to be in excellent condition. It has the numbers 66 on the caseback which makes it a june 1990. Excited to get it!


Looks great post some wrist shots when you get it.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Everyone has to have 1 but only if its Indiglo


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Awhile back I posted a pic of a Timex I had never seen for sale or advertised. It was a Pepsi Ranger selling used on eBay.
Turns out it is an _American Eagle × Timex_ collaboration available for $80.
They've removed the "EXPEDITION" print from the dial and are calling it a diver despite the bezel being fixed and a WR of 50M.:


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Awhile back I posted a pic of a Timex I had never seen for sale or advertised. It was a Pepsi Ranger selling used on eBay.
> Turns out it is an _American Eagle × Timex_ collaboration available for $80.
> They've removed the "EXPEDITION" print from the dial and are calling it a diver despite the bezel being fixed and a WR of 50M.:
> 
> View attachment 13602313


Cayabo, besides that this has no lume on the indicators I am sure. That leads me to a Question: Is the Indiglo doable underwater? say at 100 or 200 M? Would the indiglo illuminate the dial of a diver such as this??? Just curious?


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Awhile back I posted a pic of a Timex I had never seen for sale or advertised. It was a Pepsi Ranger selling used on eBay.
> Turns out it is an _American Eagle × Timex_ collaboration available for $80.
> They've removed the "EXPEDITION" print from the dial and are calling it a diver despite the bezel being fixed and a WR of 50M.:
> 
> View attachment 13602313


Cayabo, besides that this has no lume on the indicators I am sure. That leads me to a Question: Is the Indiglo doable underwater? say at 100 or 200 M? Would the indiglo illuminate the dial of a diver such as this??? Just curious?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> That leads me to a Question: Is the Indiglo doable underwater? say at 100 or 200 M? Would the indiglo illuminate the dial of a diver such as this??? Just curious?


I have a dial that is almost identical to this from a Ranger and the dial has no lume, but the hands do have some - typical Timex since it is weak an short lived:

















I have no experience or relevant data to give you a fact-based answer, but we live in a post-factual age so I'll wing it.

I have used Indiglo in the shower.
I have used Indiglo at a depth of 1 foot, just to see what would happen - nothing out of the ordinary.

The little O-ring on the stem may fail and allow ingress of water if Indiglo is activated on an under-rated case.

Timex has made some 100 & 200M WR watches that have Indiglo, on them the Indiglo button is separate.
This allows them to use a different sealing mechanism for high pressure.
All of this seems to have been done in an effort to make Indiglo available at depth.

There are many challenges with mechanical motion in a vacuum (space), but
I can't think of any reason the mechanics/electronics would operate any differently at higher air-pressure.

The biggest change when reading a watch underwater is the decreased angle that you can see through the crystal at.
I would guess that Indiglo would only help if this became a problem.

So, yeah - if the case keeps the water out, Indiglo should work just fine.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I have a dial that is almost identical to this from a Ranger and the dial has no lume, but the hands do have some - typical Timex since it is weak an short lived:
> 
> View attachment 13603833
> 
> ...


Excellent.
Thank you Cayabo. Really good stuff. I was just wondering if the indiglo would work and was curious about any testing
that Timex may have performed to prove that the indiglo would work at depths of up to 200 M. It would be hard to justify their
products as DIVERS if they are not sure that the indiglo would afford visibility to a diver. Elementary thinking I'm sure, but just a question I had to ask.
Thank you Cayabo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Felice Festa di Tutti i Santi!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a soft spot for the MK1 military. I had one through basic training in 1997 and it served me well. Unfortunately, when mine finally broke they were no longer available. However, I was pleased to to run across this the other day:

https://www.timex.com/mk1-military-36mm-grosgrain-strap-watch/MK1-Military-36mm-Grosgrain-Strap-Watch.html?dwvar_MK1-Military-36mm-Grosgrain-Strap-Watch_color=Black-Green&cgid=

I see another timex in my future


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's something I think will be appreciated here. And I can tie it to Timex in two ways! Seriously, you have to be somewhat cheap to appreciate this.

I just got a Titan Edge this week and I'm pretty chuffed by it. It was $35 w/free shipping, new with tags, from eBay. It's like 3mm thick and it's all stainless steel with a sapphire crystal. What's not to like for $35. And there was a little surprise, too!

How does it relate to Timex? First, it's a cheap Indian quartz - and Timex has a line of cheap quartz dedicated to the India market. And second, this was the surprise. It has a jumping minute hand - the hand ticks to next minute. Timex made some watches with this feature back in the late 70s/early 80s. So that makes two jump minute quartz for me. (The difference is that the Timex can heard across the room from inside a drawer at night - about par for the course for Timex - and the Titan is virtually silent.)



















And here's my Timex jump minute.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Here's something I think will be appreciated here. And I can tie it to Timex in two ways! Seriously, you have to be somewhat cheap to appreciate this.
> 
> I just got a Titan Edge this week and I'm pretty chuffed by it. It was $35 w/free shipping, new with tags, from eBay. It's like 3mm thick and it's all stainless steel with a sapphire crystal. What's not to like for $35. And there was a little surprise, too!
> 
> How does it relate to Timex? First, it's a cheap Indian quartz - and Timex has a line of cheap quartz dedicated to the India market. And second, this was the surprise. It has a jumping minute hand - the hand ticks to next minute. Timex made some watches with this feature back in the late 70s/early 80s. So that makes two jump minute quartz for me. (The difference is that the Timex can heard across the room from inside a drawer at night - about par for the course for Timex - and the Titan is virtually silent.)


SS Case and Sapphire? What is not to like. Interesting watch.. I wish it had more roman numerals. Where did you pull this one from ?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> SS Case and Sapphire? What is not to like. Interesting watch.. I wish it had more roman numerals. Where did you pull this one from ?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Edge-Analog-Silver-Dial-Mens-Watch-NC1043SL01-Watch/302873156829

They accepted $35. Don't know if they would accept lower.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

theretroshave said:


> Felice Festa di Tutti i Santi!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Buona domenica a tutti!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Here's something I think will be appreciated here. And I can tie it to Timex in two ways! Seriously, you have to be somewhat cheap to appreciate this.
> 
> I just got a Titan Edge this week and I'm pretty chuffed by it. It was $35 w/free shipping, new with tags, from eBay. It's like 3mm thick and it's all stainless steel with a sapphire crystal. What's not to like for $35. And there was a little surprise, too!
> 
> ...


That's strange you can hear your Timex across the room I got two Timex jump minutes next to my bed where I sleep and I don't hear them at all.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Still one of my favs.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Edge-Analog-Silver-Dial-Mens-Watch-NC1043SL01-Watch/302873156829
> 
> They accepted $35. Don't know if they would accept lower.


They will. I just finished the purchase after offering $25.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Still one of my favs.


That's a great lookin' Marlin. Here it is in the '73 catalog.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Got some early Christmas shopping done ...kinda useless as a watch but my ironic teen will love it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Got some early Christmas shopping done ...kinda useless as a watch but my ironic teen will love it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so... what time is it? LOL

Would've been great to have dark edges on the hands...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> so... what time is it? LOL
> 
> Would've been great to have dark edges on the hands...


Since it's for a teenager... 10 past nothin' matters, man.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Still one of my favs.


Wow. That's a perfect combination of colors!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ManOnTime said:


> They will. I just finished the purchase after offering $25.
> 
> View attachment 13611065


Freaking sweet!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vioviv said:


> Got some early Christmas shopping done ...kinda useless as a watch but my ironic teen will love it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of a black light poster I had when I was a edgy teenager.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Reminds me of a black light poster I had when I was a edgy teenager.


Once you realize what a joke everything is, being the Comedian is the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Fall, y'all!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> It's aluminum with acrylic crystal - so it is light. Really light.
> Feels like a plastic watch - but it is metal.
> Depending on your point of view this is good or bad...
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your impressions of the MK 1. I got the yellow dial California Mk 1 because its color scheme makes me think of my first sports car back in the 1970s (it was yellow with a black soft top and black interior). I swapped the stock Timex fabric band for a perforated leather band to complete the theme. This band reminds of my old perforated leather driving gloves.

The dial color actually looks more vibrant in person than it does in this photo and the photos on the Timex website. It almost looks like a neon yellow. Might be due to the yellow crystal. Since I'm into many dial colors from mild to wild this one will do fine. Definitely on the wild end of the spectrum.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Once you realize what a joke everything is, being the Comedian is the only thing that makes sense.


Yes, but who are watching the... oh you know the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> .. due to the yellow crystal.
> 
> View attachment 13612291


Interesting - from your pic it looks like the dial and hands are actually white and the crystal is solely responsible for the color?

I got mine back from warranty service (broken Indiglo).

Timex has completely changed their service program.
They shut down the USA facility.

The big news is* they now repair watches* instead of replacing them.

My watch went all the way to the Philippines to be worked on.
It looks like the case, crystal and movement were replaced but the back and stem were retained.

And no new strap like they used to do when they did replacements...


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Interesting - from your pic it looks like the dial and hands are actually white and the crystal is solely responsible for the color?
> 
> I got mine back from warranty service (broken Indiglo).
> 
> ...


I suppose the yellow color could be from the crystal alone.

Interesting news about the change in service. Hopefully I won't need it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tcl said:


> Thanks again for your impressions of the MK 1. I got the yellow dial California Mk 1 because its color scheme makes me think of my first sports car back in the 1970s (it was yellow with a black soft top and black interior). I swapped the stock Timex fabric band for a perforated leather band to complete the theme. This band reminds of my old perforated leather driving gloves.
> 
> The dial color actually looks more vibrant in person than it does in this photo and the photos on the Timex website. It almost looks like a neon yellow. Might be due to the yellow crystal. Since I'm into many dial colors from mild to wild this one will do fine. Definitely on the wild end of the spectrum.
> 
> ...


The contrast is very, very sharp, which is great for my ever-increasing dependence on reading glasses. I may have to give these another look.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

tcl said:


> Thanks again for your impressions of the MK 1. I got the yellow dial California Mk 1 because its color scheme makes me think of my first sports car back in the 1970s (it was yellow with a black soft top and black interior).


Porsche 914?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> Porsche 914?


No. A 1966 E-type Jag in primrose yellow. Acquired used for less than the price of a new VW Beetle at the time. The watch is a much louder yellow than the car was. That Porsche you posted is a closer color match for the watch than the Jag.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Royal Navy Mod with my kid's entry into the school pumpkin competition.









Notice, the pumpkin is not carved.









Here in California, carving of pumpkins at home for a school contest is not allowed - due to risk of injury.
Also, his school prohibits clown costumes of any kind since a couple crazies on the east coast wore them 2 years ago and did nothing...

Meanwhile in China:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Are they allowed to eat with forks?

That’s a dangerous weapon ..... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Royal Navy Mod with my kid's entry into the school pumpkin competition.
> 
> View attachment 13617629
> 
> ...


LOL, Good one!!!!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Are they allowed to eat with forks?
> 
> That's a dangerous weapon .....


Oh, don't be mistaken, none of this is fact based.

... they're not allowed to point at someone with their index finger while holding their thumb up.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Oh, don't be mistaken, none of this is fact based.
> 
> ... they're not allowed to point at someone with their index finger while holding their thumb up.


Well.. that one is now allowed in our house either.... the Chief's rule....

What do you guys think of this watch / strap combo. The original OEM leather band that is very nice, was passed to a Day Date Timex that I gave to my wife. She doesn't know where it is... lol

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Here in California, carving of pumpkins at home for a school contest is not allowed - due to risk of injury.


Seriously?

For real, for real?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Are they allowed to eat with forks?
> 
> That's a dangerous weapon .....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They use cardboard sporks.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Seriously?
> 
> For real, for real?


For real, for real - there was a pumpkin carving contest at my kid's school, and carved pumpkins were not allowed... they call it "pumpkin decorating".

I've made a point of gettin the pumpkin back. 
The boys will shoot it with their BB guns and I'll finish it off with a shotgun.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The elusive T498759J Field Military has been sighted in Ebay. Not necessarily a bargain.. but less than a Franklin if you are interested.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...=item5d82bff0b5:g:sEUAAOSwwSJb13LR:rk:34:pf:0

Didn't know there was a black version of this... less than a Franklin

Mens Timex Expedition Military Field Watch T49937 Brand new 100% Authentic - Brand New

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Timex...=item26081e23b0:g:rFwAAOSwsD1b2Iep:rk:19:pf:0


----------



## Victory Pants (Aug 10, 2018)

Arrived today! I thought I'd elevate this thread with a bit-o' class!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> For real, for real - there was a pumpkin carving contest at my kid's school, and carved pumpkins were not allowed... they call it "pumpkin decorating".
> 
> I've made a point of gettin the pumpkin back.
> The boys will shoot it with their BB guns and I'll finish it off with a shotgun.


I'm all for destroying crap with a gun - it's the American way. I blew up my old mailbox with tannerite.

But you should really consider cooking up that pumpkin. Pumpkin soup and pumpkin pie are the sh_t.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

No love for Timex... just a limited flirt...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I think Timex is now trying to compete with Armitron (Huge, Hideuous and without sense)








[/URL]Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently bought two Waterbury TW2P95700 watches - for myself and my wife. I like the muted teal green dial but found the strong green strap too colorful for my wrist. My wife often wears green and I think it works well with her complexion; not so much with mine.

Further below is a photo of the watch on a black leather strap. I like it better this way, for me. When I'm able, I hope to put it on a dull finish black strap that's not tapered.

The second hand comes close to hitting the index marks. Pretty good for a watch at this price point. Stainless steel case. Timex information indicates it has a mineral crystal but I'm not counting on that being the case. Diameter without crown is 38 mm. 11 mm thick, 18 mm lugs.










Original strap (now with a vintage Gruen):


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

May I present you the new Tactical ReadeR?

Easy Reader a la Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader a la Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader a la Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My ironic teen loves her new Timex!


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Timex Allied Diver..100m water resist,date at the three,20mm lugs.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chillaxing Time

Chillaxing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

chchz said:


> Made in China, and very well made, especially since Timex has good QC.
> Accuracy, I think, is around -20s to +40s a day.
> 
> I have 76 watches, some fairly expensive, but my favorite is a Timex expedition chrono alarm
> ...


This is a bad @$$ watch. Does anyone know what is the model number of this beauty?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> This is a bad @$$ watch. Does anyone know what is the model number of this beauty?


T42351

I like it a lot - stainless steel and 39mm...
The strap is good quality.
All the style elements go well together.
The hands are a bit small.









They made several versions - black, white, white with panda, red and at least 2 versions of blue.
Usually $30-80 on eBay depending on condition.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> T42351
> 
> I like it a lot - stainless steel and 39mm...
> The strap is good quality.
> ...


That one has the perfect combination of easy to read even though it has the 3 sub dials. I can live with the short hands.

Laser Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Showing some love for one of my favorites. It's has this Fall seasonal vibe to it i just love.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

billdebmatt said:


> Showing some love for one of favorites. It's has this Fall seasonal vibe to it i just love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, really warm, woodsy, I agree!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gym Partner 








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Waterbury Wednesday.

Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> Waterbury Wednesday.
> 
> Timex Waterbury Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


You made me go pull this one out

W'bury Wed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Digital 80 again.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Felt so good last night that the W bury was a busy worker bee at work today

W'bury Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

W'bury Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

mystic nerd said:


> I recently bought two Waterbury TW2P95700 watches - for myself and my wife. I like the muted teal green dial but found the strong green strap too colorful for my wrist. My wife often wears green and I think it works well with her complexion; not so much with mine.
> 
> Further below is a photo of the watch on a black leather strap. I like it better this way, for me. When I'm able, I hope to put it on a dull finish black strap that's not tapered.
> 
> ...


Update:
Seven days in, it's gained approx 1/2 second from 1/2 day after I first set mine. I estimate somewhere near +4 sec/month. Very nice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> Update:
> Seven days in, it's gained approx 1/2 second from 1/2 day after I first set mine. I estimate somewhere near +4 sec/month. Very nice.


1 Sec from DST to DST two seasons in a Row!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

In addition to the black/orange seatbelt NATO, I am going to add one more splash or orange to tie in with the second hand. Now I just need some orange paint...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Threw a best offer on this on the bay. I have not had a vertical date model before. I think the gilt is pretty sharp.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

that's right... I smell the weekend

Weekending by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> that's right... I smell the weekend
> 
> Weekending by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Weekender Chrono for today

Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well ... This was on my mailbox this morning. I shall present you the new Todd Snyder Expedition (lol psyke)

I also do not understand how Timex can put this beautiful watch on an expansion bracelet; I believe this is intended for less than a 7 inch wrist; it feels a bit too snug for me. But for the bargain price that I got it... no complaints there. I have now 3 Timex bracelets on the watch box that I do not plan to wear/use.

This watch thrives on a NATO. I will be purchasing one just for this watch. In the meantime; brown leather NATO. 
Todd Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Todd Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Todd Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Todd Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

hmmmm. No date and apparently no Indiglo. Why????


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> hmmmm. No date and apparently no Indiglo. Why????


Yes... No Indiglo; but for $25.99 I wont complaint much... and now with shorter days.. at quarter past 5 I could not tell the time. So back to basics with the Tactical ReadeR

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well ... This was on my mailbox this morning. I shall present you the new Todd Snyder Expedition (lol psyke)
> 
> I also do not understand how Timex can put this beautiful watch on an expansion bracelet; I believe this is intended for less than a 7 inch wrist; it feels a bit too snug for me. But for the bargain price that I got it... no complaints there. I have now 3 Timex bracelets on the watch box that I do not plan to wear/use.
> 
> ...


Glad that you got one of these. By the time I saw this they were all gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Got this this morning from End Clothing.
Timex Collab. Two colour options available.










I think it's cool that Timex do a collaboration with a relatively small UK brand, they only have three stores and online presence. This is the 2nd watch they have released.

I'll say the stores are very much an urban fashion store and full of cool and dare I say younger people than me but they have really nice staff , the online stores stocks lots of Timex including limited editions and does some decent discount sometimes.

Was quite tempted by this, but I'm waiting on a very similar concept watch coming from a Kickstarter, it's a dlc reverse panda dial chronograph so not sure I could justify this at £139... Still 3 straps and box.

Sent from the mind of me using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well ... This was on my mailbox this morning. I shall present you the new Todd Snyder Expedition (lol psyke)
> 
> I also do not understand how Timex can put this beautiful watch on an expansion bracelet; I believe this is intended for less than a 7 inch wrist; it feels a bit too snug for me. But for the bargain price that I got it... no complaints there. I have now 3 Timex bracelets on the watch box that I do not plan to wear/use.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great on the expansion bracelet.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mathy said:


> Got this this morning from End Clothing.
> Timex Collab. Two colour options available.
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks very decent. I like that it comes with three straps right off the bat. Only the weekender here gets two on the gift type items from Timex.com

I think it is the Waterbury case " https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/waterbury/shop-mens/" without the W'bury branding of course.

Let us know your review after you take out for a spin.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> That actually looks very decent. I like that it comes with three straps right off the bat. Only the weekender here gets two on the gift type items from Timex.com
> 
> I think it is the Waterbury case " https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/waterbury/shop-mens/" without the W'bury branding of course.
> 
> Let us know your review after you take out for a spin.


Sorry I should clarify I got the email about it, you have to enter a draw for a chance to buy due to limited numbers available, I have entered and I presume we don't get to choose which colour we get either sadly, certainly not given the option when I entered the draw.

We will see

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## abpopa (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have two T56371 model. Unfortunately it’s a very unreliable model. I made two pictures. The first one I shoot 4days ago. I made the second today. The analog and the digital part lost syncronization after a few days. The analog part on the model that you can see on the left side is lost 1seconds after 3 days from the digital part. I already wrote to the official service and they wrote that they cannot help. Do you guys have any suggestions? I already replaced the batteries in both watches to new ones. As you can see both watches lost the syncronization.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

abpopa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have two T56371 model. Unfortunately it's a very unreliable model. I made two pictures. The first one I shoot 4days ago. I made the second today. The analog and the digital part lost syncronization after a few days. The analog part on the model that you can see on the left side is lost 1seconds after 3 days from the digital part. I already wrote to the official service and they wrote that they cannot help. Do you guys have any suggestions? I already replaced the batteries in both watches to new ones. As you can see both watches lost the syncronization.


I doubt there is anyone who can help with such a small lost of 1 second if that stays like that over months, digital will envitably keep better time than analogue as it converts the energy to mechanical movement where conservation of energy is not possible due to friction and inertia even on such small moving parts.

However if the analogue hands kept losing seconds every few days that would be an issue with them.

You need to track the analogue hands accuracy over longer period of time to see if the loss is within acceptable limits for that type of quartz movement.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mathy said:


> I doubt there is anyone who can help with such a small lost of 1 second if that stays like that over months, digital will envitably keep better time than analogue as it converts the energy to mechanical movement where conservation of energy is not possible due to friction and inertia even on such small moving parts.
> 
> However if the analogue hands kept losing seconds every few days that would be an issue with them.
> 
> ...


I have this Ana Digi model which is always 1 sec apart. As stated, not sure that there is anything that can be done; it is a flaw, but not a major one.

Timex Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I HAD two watches with digital and analog hands. Nether would stay synchronized. Both are LONG gone.
I prefer analog myself, but have a few digitals too. One of course a Timex which is why this post in this thread.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mathy said:


> digital will envitably keep better time than analogue as it converts the energy to mechanical movement where conservation of energy is not possible due to friction and inertia even on such small moving parts.


Quartz timekeeping is entirely independent of the means of display. If you are seeing two quartz movements, one with a digital display and one with analog display, and the digital is drifting from the true time more slowly, it simply means it has a better quartz oscillator or has more sophisticated correction routines for the oscillator's inaccuracy.

How a quartz watch works, by engineerguy


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I have this Ana Digi model which is always 1 sec apart. As stated, not sure that there is anything that can be done; it is a flaw, but not a major one.
> 
> Timex Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Actually, this is a pretty cool ana-digi. Both "watches" run off the same oscillator - meaning that they'll always stay in sync.

And as far as digital being more accurate than analog, in the case of Timex this is not true.
Watch to watch variation is huge - I have duplicates of several of their watches - currently, of over a dozen Ironmen I own, one of the most accurate and the least accurate are exactly the same watch manufactured 3 months apart.

Timex has a QC step that is on one of their videos. They load a batch of analog (maybe 100) watches onto a moving drum and then have them run for a couple days. Then they "check them for accuracy" - literally, a worker just looks at them and any watch that is off too far gets rejected.

Any subtleties of oscillator drift, correction, temp variation... etc is probably a bit too sophisticated to apply to most Timex.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Quartz timekeeping is entirely independent of the means of display. If you are seeing two quartz movements, one with a digital display and one with analog display, and the digital is drifting from the true time more slowly, it simply means it has a better quartz oscillator or has more sophisticated correction routines for the oscillator's inaccuracy.
> 
> How a quartz watch works, by engineerguy


Well put, much more highly likely the issue when I think about it. I supposed in the scenario I was suggesting the quartz oscillator and circuit was the same for the digital display as for the analogue, so theonly thing to make them differ would be some loss of energy in conversion to movement. But thinking about it, a watch made correctly would be designed to account for this in normal operation so in my scenario there would probably have to be enough friction in drive train to make the hands work incorrectly stutter or jump. I didnt consider two separate crystals for each display.

Everyday is a school day!

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mathy said:


> Well put, much more highly likely the issue when I think about it. I supposed in the scenario I was suggesting the quartz oscillator and circuit was the same for the digital display as for the analogue, so theonly thing to make them differ would be some loss of energy in conversion to movement. But thinking about it, a watch made correctly would be designed to account for this in normal operation so in my scenario there would probably have to be enough friction in drive train to make the hands work incorrectly stutter or jump. I didnt consider two separate crystals for each display.
> 
> Everyday is a school day!
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Your watch has 2 different movements in it. 
They aren't linked and neither one can be adjusted.

That's why the one Wolfsatz posted is pretty cool - it only has one oscillator.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex is having a 30% off + free shipping "sitewide" for VIP's - if yhe link doesn't work for you, PM me with your email and I can forward an "invitation".


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS on Green Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like the best deal is this:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Looks like the best deal is this:
> 
> View attachment 13651429


My goodness it doesn't get any better than that. Hell even at the $24.99 that's a steal. Love the Weekender.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS on Green Nato by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Easily one of the best affordable field watches on the market. Just gorgeous.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Man, this watch disability sucks.
I've got watches I need to wear...

Turns out that the doc doesn't want me doing anything that causes pain for the next couple weeks.
(Generally, I ignore doctor's advice, but in this case I'm obeying mostly due to the cost.)

Picking up a piece of paper is painful.
So, strapping on a different watch everyday is verboten.

In the mean time, like always, it's the Core 50 that gets the call when the going gets rough.
I had my wife put it on my right wrist 8 days ago and it hasn't been removed.









Given that I have so many watch choices, it's surprising how this watch always distances itself from the others in terms of practicality and performance.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Man, this watch disability sucks.
> I've got watches I need to wear...
> 
> Turns out that the doc doesn't want me doing anything that causes pain for the next couple weeks.
> ...


Do what the doc says Cayabo!!!!!! You'll be back up to speed in no time. Take Care !!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Do what the doc says Cayabo!!!!!! You'll be back up to speed in no time. Take Care !!!


Thanks Pancho...

I recently received a Rugged Chrono from Poncho.
Here it is:









Yes, it is a little messed up.
There's junk on the dial,
the hour hand is 17 minutes slow,
and it shows general signs of normal wear.

Pancho loves lume; and doesn't love the hands on this watch.
He wanted to give it to me free-and-clear just to see what I'd come up with.

I'm going to try to find "better" hands or lume the existing ones.
Then I'll fit a domed crystal.

And maybe more, if anyone has ideas???
(eg - this case does look pretty good when it gets stripped down)

After it is done, we've think it might be fun to send it on an adventure -
something like "A Pic A Day Until You Say "No Way""
People could have it as long as they wore it every day and when they got sick of it the would post it to the next WUS member.

I'll start a new thread for the project.
(due to my wrist, it'll probably be after Christmas when it finally gets done)


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Thanks Pancho...
> 
> I recently received a Rugged Chrono from Poncho.
> Here it is:
> ...


That is a cool idea. I am not sure about the feasibility of it, but I always liked the idea of fitting tritium tubes to an existing watch. Not trivial, but certainly a challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Thanks Pancho...
> 
> I recently received a Rugged Chrono from Poncho.
> Here it is:
> ...


Wow Cayabo, That would be fantastic.
Thank you very much.

Get well and lets do this.

Thank you all.

Pancho.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Easily one of the best affordable field watches on the market. Just gorgeous.


well.. design wise I would agree with you. Price wise... far from it. Function... I just cannot have a TX watch without Indiglo; it is just soul less.

It also wears smaller than the standard 40mm Scout; I guess because it seems a bit crowded and closer to the center. Overall, I do like the watch, but I would not get this T.S. even at half price.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> well.. design wise I would agree with you. Price wise... far from it. Function... I just cannot have a TX watch without Indiglo; it is just soul less.
> 
> It also wears smaller than the standard 40mm Scout; I guess because it seems a bit crowded and closer to the center. Overall, I do like the watch, but I would not get this T.S. even at half price.


Really? Your photo was really making me sad I missed out on this watch as the stock photos made me think it would be far less legible.

There was a time pre-indigo, but I recall my first one had it (iron man 8-lap around '91 or'92). I also like that this one lacks the date. Not sure that TS needed his name on the dial though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Really? Your photo was really making me sad I missed out on this watch as the stock photos made me think it would be far less legible.
> 
> There was a time pre-indigo, but I recall my first one had it (iron man 8-lap around '91 or'92). I also like that this one lacks the date. Not sure that TS needed his name on the dial though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to user Jakenasty for tipping me off on one of these being available on Amazon. I will post a picture when it arrives. I am looking forward to my first stainless Timex even without the indigo. Oh, and wearing smaller than a 40mm scout is fine by me as I like watches in the smaller side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Thanks to user Jakenasty for tipping me off on one of these being available on Amazon. I will post a picture when it arrives. I am looking forward to my first stainless Timex even without the indigo. Oh, and wearing smaller than a 40mm scout is fine by me as I like watches in the smaller side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SS Cases Rule

TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That is one heck of a watch. I actually don't know how I feel about it. Somebody definitely went crazy with the colors there. I fluctuate between liking the design quite a bit and thinking it is way over the top.

If you have the confidence, wear the heck out of that thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> well.. design wise I would agree with you. Price wise... far from it. Function... I just cannot have a TX watch without Indiglo; it is just soul less.
> 
> It also wears smaller than the standard 40mm Scout; I guess because it seems a bit crowded and closer to the center. Overall, I do like the watch, but I would not get this T.S. even at half price.


if they gave it indiglo that sort of defeats the the retro reissue of time period it's capturing which was pre indiglo era. Don't get me wrong I love indiglo but it's not a deal breaker for me. Especially ob that watch. Oh man the one shot of it on the brown strap, love it.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

billdebmatt said:


> if they gave it indiglo that sort of defeats the the retro reissue of time period it's capturing which was pre indiglo era. Don't get me wrong I love indiglo but it's not a deal breaker for me. Especially ob that watch. Oh man the one shot of it on the brown strap, love it.


Is there any lume on this watch. I am doubtful for that, but it could make the lack of indigo more usable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Is there any lume on this watch. I am doubtful for that, but it could make the lack of indigo more usable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually there is, someon posted a little while back it's lume and it's was quite impressive.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Wow Cayabo, That would be fantastic.
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Get well and lets do this.
> ...


Cayabo,

I didn't realize the watch was in that bad shape.
I will send you a pristine T49905 so you have some better to work with.
The replacement watch I will send has been worn once

Thank you again.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Thanks to user Jakenasty for tipping me off on one of these being available on Amazon. I will post a picture when it arrives. I am looking forward to my first stainless Timex even without the indigo. Oh, and wearing smaller than a 40mm scout is fine by me as I like watches in the smaller side.


It is a Scout case = Brass.

Some of the online reviewers get it wrong and say it is SS, but it is not... given the MSRP, it's an easy mistake to make.

The case finish seems to be about the same roughness as a Scout, but the silver coating is done very "brightly" - meaning there are machining marks visible under the bright finish.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Cayabo,
> 
> I didn't realize the watch was in that bad shape.
> I will send you a pristine T49905 so you have some better to work with.
> ...


Absolutely not!
Keep your pristine watch and enjoy.

The hands are going to be replaced and the whole thing cleaned well when it gets reassembled.
The hand misalignment and junk on the dial make zero difference for the project.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Absolutely not!
> Keep your pristine watch and enjoy.
> 
> The hands are going to be replaced and the whole thing cleaned well when it gets reassembled.
> The hand misalignment and junk on the dial make zero difference for the project.


LOL, Thank you my friend.
Have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!
Thanks Cayabo.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> It is a Scout case = Brass.
> 
> Some of the online reviewers get it wrong and say it is SS, but it is not... given the MSRP, it's an easy mistake to make. With the MSRP of a collab watch a stainless case would be completely reasonable. At under $27 I still can't complain though.
> 
> The case finish seems to be about the same roughness as a Scout, but the silver coating is done very "brightly" - meaning there are machining marks visible under the bright finish.


Well that is too bad. I will still enjoy it as I don't have a scout case watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Love my $19.99 38mm Weekender from ebay just need to take off the kadies strap. I have watch straps that cost more but this watch is fun, cream dial now with a nice green nato strap.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my vertical date in the mail. Popped in a new battery and ticked for a few hours and then stopped. It's pretty sharp though. I'll be looking for another.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Popped in a new battery and ticked for a few hours and then stopped.


If you're writing it off as a loss, wouldn't hurt to try a bit of oil right on the center axle/shaft/bearing. 
It's worked for me on older battery powered Timex that stop when the battery is good...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Got my vertical date in the mail. Popped in a new battery and ticked for a few hours and then stopped. It's pretty sharp though. I'll be looking for another.


Looks sharp, but i as now stay away from older Timex watches. Time flow is less forgiving in their case.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> Looks sharp, but i as now stay away from older Timex watches. Time flow is less forgiving in their case.


How so? What empirical data do you have that shows Timex watches being less reliable over time versus other brands?


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> How so? What empirical data do you have that shows Timex watches being less reliable over time versus other brands?


I have 100% revival rate on old Seiko quartz and about 30% or less on old Timex watches from 80s.Many of Timex watches are DOA. No problem with modern ones. Apart from occasional dead Indiglo or fallen contact on analog alarm watch (icontrol and such). 0 problems with digitals.
Cool designs but ... have 3 half dead analog digital watches with digital working but analog part is dead. it like 3 out of 3. 
this kind:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> I have 100% revival rate on old Seiko quartz and about 30% or less on old Timex watches from 80s.Many of Timex watches are DOA.


That's anecdotal, not empirical. I have 95% success rate with Timex quartz and 66.6% with Seiko quartz. Can I therefore claim all Seiko quartz are junk?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> That's anecdotal, not empirical. I have 95% success rate with Timex quartz and 66.6% with Seiko quartz. Can I therefore claim all Seiko quartz are junk?


No, but that how you judge, based on personal experience.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> I have 100% revival rate on old Seiko quartz and about 30% or less on old Timex watches from 80s.Many of Timex watches are DOA. No problem with modern ones. Apart from occasional dead Indiglo or fallen contact on analog alarm watch (icontrol and such). 0 problems with digitals.
> Cool designs but ... have 3 half dead analog digital watches with digital working but analog part is dead. it like 3 out of 3.
> this kind:
> View attachment 13660007


80% are doa? that's bull they would have folded years ago if they had that rate. come on. you don't have to like them but seriously ....trolling?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

billdebmatt said:


> 80% are doa? that's bull they would have folded years ago if they had that rate. come on. you don't have to like them but seriously ....trolling?


Not really that what i fished out in 80s Timex. But i did say i had no/little problems with 90s, 2000, 2010. So i stick to these.
NOS 80s are OK too, but that NOS condition.
I really like to find these working because i like designs. Also it ok for entry level watch nobody babied to be in not working condition after 35 years of service.
I am not going to suggest older all plastic swiss parts watch as good buy it used 30 years old either. Namely Swatch or ronda based.
So i am not angry with Timex, Swatch or Victorinox, rather people who sell broken watches. Or may be i should be angry at myself trying to win in a lottery (watch not working may need new battery thing).
Have it described my findings in full ?
Also watch on the picture. Digital is perfectly working. Analog is dead.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Digital Timex watches been completely bulletproof buy so far. Fires up unless there is obvious water/leaked battery damage.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

After a couple Weekender's, a couple Waterbury's, an Expedition Scout, and a Fairfield I think I've finally found a Timex for me. MK1 Steel. I love it. The domed acrylic crystal, the perfectly executed field dial, the seconds hand hitting the markers, a steel case, actual useable lume and indiglo, and quiet. The bracelet is trash but it was destined for a nato anyway.


















And on top of that I picked up a Digital Expedition as a beater and to have matching watches with my 10 yr old son. It went straight on a Zulu.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1950's and still looking and working great.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Spartan247 said:


> After a couple Weekender's, a couple Waterbury's, an Expedition Scout, and a Fairfield I think I've finally found a Timex for me. MK1 Steel. I love it. The domed acrylic crystal, the perfectly executed field dial, the seconds hand hitting the markers, a steel case, actual useable lume and indiglo, and quiet. The bracelet is trash but it was destined for a nato anyway.


Come on now. I thought I was done hunting down watches and you post this. It looks like they have a smaller size model, but the crystal isn't acrylic.

I do have a field watch with a domed crystal, but it is tritium for night walks, has a date window and a mineral crystal that I managed to nick twice now. The MK1 you post ticks a lot of boxes for me. Now I just need to find a super deal on one. $76.30 today at Timex, but My watch budget needs to be rebuilt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Come on now. I thought I was done hunting down watches and you post this. It looks like they have a smaller size model, but the crystal isn't acrylic.
> 
> I do have a field watch with a domed crystal, but it is tritium for night walks, has a date window and a mineral crystal that I managed to nick twice now. The MK1 you post ticks a lot of boxes for me. Now I just need to find a super deal on one. $76.30 today at Timex, but My watch budget needs to be rebuilt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is the black dial on steel bracelet with steel case (TW2R68400VQ). To my knowledge the black dial in steel only comes with blasted case on bracelet or pvd on nato. But I could be wrong on that. Todd Snyder has 25% off right now which makes this one $89.25 and $74.25 for most of the other three handers.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What is the size of the case on this one ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving Timex Fans!

TX Field Military Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Will someone tell Timex to quit sending me 30% off "everything" emails and then NOT have the automatic Marlins part of the sale.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Will someone tell Timex to quit sending me 30% off "everything" emails and then NOT have the automatic Marlins part of the sale.


you are wrong.

Marlin® Automatic Featuring Snoopy 40mm Leather Strap Watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Will someone tell Timex to quit sending me 30% off "everything" emails and then NOT have the automatic Marlins part of the sale.


Got the Snoopy Marlin for $211 a few weeks ago and I think other buyers have beaten that price.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> you are wrong.
> 
> Marlin® Automatic Featuring Snoopy 40mm Leather Strap Watch


Sorry son.....but you need to do your homework. *Nice try ROOKIE*. LOL

Seriously though, I didn't get to 400 watches by not doing my homework.


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> What is the size of the case on this one ?


If you are asking about the MK1 steel it's 40mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Sorry son.....but you need to do your homework. *Nice try ROOKIE*. LOL
> 
> Seriously though, I didn't get to 400 watches by not doing my homework.


you are calling me Rookie.. hey .. the one that wanted it and WAS available as of this morning is you Grandpa. Don't forget to set up your Clock Alarm next time.

TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> you are calling me Rookie.. hey .. the one that wanted it and WAS available as of this morning is you Grandpa. Don't forget to set up your Clock Alarm next time.


Alarm clock? You must be a millennial. Real men don't need alarm clocks son. LOL and Only rookies buy Timex watches at retail....especially ones with pictures of dogs on them. Carry on wolfie.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Alarm clock? You must be a millennial. Real men don't need alarm clocks son. LOL and Only rookies buy Timex watches at retail....especially ones with pictures of dogs on them. Carry on wolfie.


Who missed it?

Carrying on ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not me and frankly not sure where you got the idea that I wanted one. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing snoopy unless he was on my Omega. Glad you got one though. Makes sense.....wolf likes dogs. You go boy!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Not me and frankly not sure where you got the idea that I wanted one. I wouldn't be caught dead wearing snoopy unless he was on my Omega. Glad you got one though. Makes sense.....wolf likes dogs. You go boy!





> Will someone tell Timex to quit sending me 30% off "everything" emails and then NOT have the automatic Marlins part of the sale.


G'pa.. the complaining department is at the Public Forum!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I don't think you're complaining as much as you are whining about being wrong. My guess is you don't like being told that...like many millennials. I do hear a young pup barking though. No worries....I'll pet you again in a bit. For now....more Timex pics. LOL Without dogs of course.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Mathy said:


> Sorry I should clarify I got the email about it, you have to enter a draw for a chance to buy due to limited numbers available, I have entered and I presume we don't get to choose which colour we get either sadly, certainly not given the option when I entered the draw.
> 
> We will see
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


So update. Complete debacle.
Draw ended 12.01am GMT 23rd. I was apparently successful, I say apparently as I only know because my bank rejected an attempt by the company to take funds at 12.15am.

I was supposed to receive an email within 3 hours of draw closing that I was successful, of course I didn't as I wasn't as the order was cancelled and I loose.

I reached out to the company but got very minimal literal explanation of the fact I should get an email if I was successful sometime during the day, I asked for more clarity and in 2nd email they said yes if bank rejected the order is cancelled... No apologies or sorry for inconvenience

I explained the foolishness of taking money from people by direct debit that wasn't authorized especially at such an unusual hour but they don't care.

So sorry guys no shiney limited etdion watch to review and share

Needless to say I won't bother recommending them for Timex purchase in future.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mathy said:


> So update. Complete debacle.
> Draw ended 12.01am GMT 23rd. I was apparently successful, I say apparently as I only know because my bank rejected an attempt by the company to take funds at 12.15am.
> 
> I was supposed to receive an email within 3 hours of draw closing that I was successful, of course I didn't as I wasn't as the order was cancelled and I loose.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. After you originally posted this, I've seen a few of these in Ebay... but definitely not bargain prices.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Amazon Deals Today ( NO Clock Required)

Blue Weekender Chrono blue and white dial @37
and the Green one as well 
Expedition Scout 36mm @ 26
Expedition Scout Field Chono @36
Easy Reader Black Dial with leather @22 the one im wearing today 
Multiple Weekenders less than 30.. one with gift set (two straps)
Expedition Scout 43mm - @ 35
Timex Allied 3GMT @ 99 
Waterbury Chrono @ 51 
Timex New England @ 26

Tactical ReadeR by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Alarm clock? You must be a millennial. Real men don't need alarm clocks son. LOL and Only rookies buy Timex watches at retail....especially ones with pictures of dogs on them. Carry on wolfie.


Awesome collection.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> Awesome collection.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


About 1/4th of my Timex hand-winders. Love 'em. 3 more, with a random Helbros.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> About 1/4th of my Timex hand-winders. Love 'em. 3 more, with a random Helbros.


Hand-winders and automatic Timex's are the best I find quartz ok but they aren't original I have a few but they need to have a cool case or dial.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Weekender Chrono has been stealing wrist time lately. 3 in 1 with the NATO.

Found the Green one on sale during BF; it is never on sale, so the Green one will be a great pairing.

3 in 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3 in 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3 in 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sat Morning Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing like wearing a Viscount.










Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Oldy but a goody.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

My Uplander says HI...


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Oldy but a goody.


What a beauty the Timex 400's are probably some of the best Timex produced I have 4 of them two with Seiko movements and two with Laco thanks for sharing yours.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Terry M:
Back n tha day I worked as a civilian employee of the US Army Res in Abilene Tx
Timex operated an assembly for their watches. Often had lunch with the plant Mgr.
He'd sell any watch they cased for $5.00 (remember this was 1961 not 2018)

Looked with chagrin when yet another American watch company (Timex) was ab-
sorbed by a Dutch company. However, one ray of hope. Timex launched the sale of
a mechanical watch again!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied Sunday

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Expedition Chronometer otherwise known as Small Seconds Sunday

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-04-18 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> What a beauty the Timex 400's are probably some of the best Timex produced I have 4 of them two with Seiko movements and two with Laco thanks for sharing yours.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Here's another oldie. Would love to see your 400's.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Timex for J Crew Dive Watch - SS case @ Ø38 mm & 42 mm L2L:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> A Timex for J Crew Dive Watch - SS case @ Ø38 mm & 42 mm L2L:
> 
> View attachment 13669539


Looks really slick!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> A Timex for J Crew Dive Watch - SS case @ Ø38 mm & 42 mm L2L:
> 
> View attachment 13669539


That has a very Easy Reader type of dial.. and with Day/Date.... SS and 38mm seems like a keeper. Great Find.

Today, contrary to yesterday, I've worn the Allied all day long and even invited Jr. to switch and wear the Blue Smurf as he has been stock to the Ironman's for a while.

Someone posted in another thread referring to a Hamilton Khaki field watch "


> if anybody ever ask me about this watch when I'm at work, play or simply at the grocery store..i tell them it'ss a Dam good watch


. I kept thinking about this since yesterday and the direct relationship that I, personally have with the Timex brand.

After owning a Scout a couple of Allieds and a few 3 hander Waterbury, I pulled the trigger on what I thought it was going to be a 'blissed' experience of having a Hamilton King Khaki on the wrist. I do actually enjoy wearing the watch...... just as much as the Bulovas, Citizen, Casios, Fossils, etc. I actually found a bit disappointed on the Hammy due to the smaller dial. The dial is bigger on the 38mm Easy Reader.

What keeps coming back to the wrist are the Timex tickers day after day. They are fine good watches without even bringing the price or value into the equation.

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cayabo said:


> A Timex for J Crew Dive Watch - SS case @ Ø38 mm & 42 mm L2L:
> 
> View attachment 13669539


Thats'a a looker. Does the bezel rotate? If so, where can it be bought?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> That's a looker. Does the bezel rotate? If so, where can it be bought?


The bezel rotates smoothly in both directions. Timex use an o-ring to provide friction.
I have an Andros (same watch, but in blue) and the bezel stays in place, so I have no complaints about the lack of a one-way mechanism.

J Crew no longer sells this model, so you'd have to find one used.

It is the same case as the "Navi" models Timex is currently selling in the Archive Collection.

If you look real close, you'll notice that the seconds hand and the hour indices are gold - it's a very unique look for a tool watch in black.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cayabo said:


> The bezel rotates smoothly in both directions. Timex use an o-ring to provide friction.
> I have an Andros (same watch, but in blue) and the bezel stays in place, so I have no complaints about the lack of a one-way mechanism.
> 
> J Crew no longer sells this model, so you'd have to find one used.
> ...


I'll keep my eyes open for one, thanks for the info. |> It's indeed a striking look. IMO, bidirectional is better for a non-diving tool watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Terry M:
> Back n tha day I worked as a civilian employee of the US Army Res in Abilene Tx
> Timex operated an assembly for their watches. Often had lunch with the plant Mgr.
> He'd sell any watch they cased for $5.00 (remember this was 1961 not 2018)
> ...


With all due respect, when you were buying those "all American" watches, the company had been owned by a Dutch family for 20 years.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> That has a very Easy Reader type of dial.. and with Day/Date.... SS and 38mm seems like a keeper. Great Find.
> 
> Today, contrary to yesterday, I've worn the Allied all day long and even invited Jr. to switch and wear the Blue Smurf as he has been stock to the Ironman's for a while.
> 
> ...


Wolfie,
What model is that allied. The one first pictured in your post.
Can you please provide exact model. I am gonnna get that. It is clean and wicked.

Thanks,

Pancho


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> That has a very Easy Reader type of dial.. and with Day/Date.... SS and 38mm seems like a keeper. Great Find.
> 
> Today, contrary to yesterday, I've worn the Allied all day long and even invited Jr. to switch and wear the Blue Smurf as he has been stock to the Ironman's for a while.
> 
> ...


Wolfie,
What model is that allied. The one first pictured in your post.
Can you please provide exact model. I am gonnna get that. It is clean and wicked.

Thanks,

Pancho


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field (Dial swap between Military Field models) on a Scout strap:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Wolfie,
> What model is that allied. The one first pictured in your post.
> Can you please provide exact model. I am gonnna get that. It is clean and wicked.
> 
> ...


Sure thing. I'll post it once I get home this evening.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I got a Timex calculator watch in a grab bag lot auction (T2N239), and for the life of me cannot figure out how to set the time. I can't find the manual online anyplace. Amazon reviews don't cover this aspect of the watch aside that setting it up is either easy or difficult. YouTube just offers a video review of the 238, which is the same watch in pink.

If anyone knows how to set this watch, I would appreciate the assist here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Wolfie,
> What model is that allied. The one first pictured in your post.
> Can you please provide exact model. I am gonnna get that. It is clean and wicked.
> 
> ...


Pancho, 
The model on the back of the Watch is Timex TW4B08500WSB aka as Scout Brooke

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIMEX-Uhr-...h=item2f1d71e53f:g:QgMAAOSwh8NbOeJA:rk:1:pf:0

Similar models on Blue and Black with the 4 diamond markers

https://www.timex.com/allied-40mm-e...Tone-Black&cgid=metropolis-collection#start=1

https://www.timex.com/allied-40mm-r...Tone-Black&cgid=metropolis-collection#start=1

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Thanks My Friend.
that is a sharp watch.

Pancho


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Pancho,
> The model on the back of the Watch is Timex TW4B08500WSB aka as Scout Brooke
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIMEX-Uhr-...h=item2f1d71e53f:g:QgMAAOSwh8NbOeJA:rk:1:pf:0
> ...


I'm gonna have to hunt for the one you have. That is a clean watch. love the color scheme, perfect band selection as well. Thank you


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Military Field (Dial swap between Military Field models) on a Scout strap:
> 
> View attachment 13671527


You and Wolfstatz are pulling out all the stops today. Nice!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Pancho


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Can I join the Marlin club now. This one needs cleaning up and I will attempt to service the movement, but I may finally have a Marlin of my own. Date code puts it at 1969.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> Can I join the Marlin club now. This one needs cleaning up and I will attempt to service the movement, but I may finally have a Marlin of my own. Date code puts it at 1969.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those 1969's and 1970's are really nice.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just in time for Timex Tuesday...

BF deals!
For dad.. Green Weekender Chrono... 2 years on the wishing list and never got it on sale. Very Happy with this one 
The Green Dial is just sublime! and the leather strap is actually not bad. 
BF Bargains by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BF Bargains by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

For Wolf Jr. the older one, he did not have a Scout... so he choose the 36mm Scout. And I am so impressed with this ticket I may just need to pick one for myself. I never thought I could pull off and feel comfortable with a 36mm case

BF Bargains by Wolfsatz, on Flickr\

BF Bargains by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

My TS non-stainless arrived.








It is definitely plated as the finish is the same as my metal field. The pointless sub-second marks on a quartz watch kind of bug me, it other than that I like it.

If someone other than Todd Snyder would adapt old designs with an eye towards function I think that would do well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury United 
W'bury W'day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Waterbury from another WUS.

Waterbury on Blue Silicon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

36mm Scout with blue dial on stock leather strap. I was craving a lighter blue dial than my Acadia and this one dropped off of my wishlist and on to my doorstep yesterday.









I like the smaller size, and the gunmetal finish is a nice touch, I just hope it will hold up to standard use. I am not big on the leather so I will see what I have in an 18mm NATO.










Another watch from my eBay grab bag. This is a ladies hand winder that just needed a little cleaning. It was running slow, so I will try and regulate that to see if I can get it running any better. The bracelet that came with it was caked in dead skin and was pretty beat up. I was able to revive it, but it is still 2mm too thin for the watch  Other than not the right width it is a decent combo.

Here is a side-by-side if the bracelet halves, one I brushed with a couple scrubby pads and the other is untouched. Quite the difference.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> 36mm Scout with blue dial on stock leather strap. I was craving a lighter blue dial than my Acadia and this one dropped off of my wishlist and on to my doorstep yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job. Love the scout, Good job on cleaning up the classic!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Scout on an _S. B. Foot Tannery_ (Waterbury Red Wing) strap that was unexpectedly given to me (Thanks):


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> A Scout on an _S. B. Foot Tannery_ (Waterbury Red Wing) strap that was unexpectedly given to me (Thanks):
> 
> View attachment 13679781


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Looks great.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Waterbury United
> W'bury W'day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


 nice


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Perpetual calendar T-Series with stainless case and screw-down back (T2M454).
These models have excellent build quality.
I was so impressed with my white one, I couldn't resist the smaller-wearing black.

Fortunately for me, it arrived correctly sized.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Perpetual calendar T-Series with stainless case and screw-down back (T2M454).
> These models have excellent build quality.
> I was so impressed with my white one, I couldn't resist the smaller-wearing black.
> 
> ...


Love it Cayabo. What is the model number. 
Beautiful.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Perpetual calendar T-Series with stainless case and screw-down back (T2M454).
> These models have excellent build quality.
> I was so impressed with my white one, I couldn't resist the smaller-wearing black.
> 
> ...


Beauitful Cayabo. What model is this?
love the clean look.

Pancho


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Found these two Dandys on the internet recently and black friday helped move these into my collection. For a long time I didn't get the 
simplicity and clean lines of the Expedition Scout. After looking at the Hamilton Khaki and its cost ( quartz model) I thought, why pay that kind
of money for the Hamilton when the Timex is a formidable opponent? The Timex's simplicity is what I like. The cost can't be beat. The Americana
that comes with this brand is priceless. On a plane, in a business meeting, I am proud to say Timex












when i get complimented on my watch and I am
asked, "Hey is that a Hamilton? Tissot?, What kind of watch is that?" I am proud to say its a TIMEX!!!!!!!


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13683371


WOW, Love it. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> View attachment 13683373


I think the hands of this one might work on the Rugged Chrono project - how's the lume?


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I think the hands of this one might work on the Rugged Chrono project - how's the lume?
> 
> View attachment 13683409
> 
> ...


Hands would look great Cayabo. (There is No Lume) on these hands, but I think you are right, the hands look great for the rugged chrono project.

Pancho


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Found these two Dandys on the internet recently and black friday helped move these into my collection. For a long time I didn't get the
> simplicity and clean lines of the Expedition Scout. After looking at the Hamilton Khaki and its cost ( quartz model) I thought, why pay that kind
> of money for the Hamilton when the Timex is a formidable opponent? The Timex's simplicity is what I like. The cost can't be beat. The Americana
> View attachment 13683375
> ...


This one is one Sexy Dude! I would wear this one anytime! Should look very sharp on bracelet.

Hey.. you guys are going to laugh.. but several times we have argued about Timex vs Swiss Made watches here at home. No surprise that my wife does not like TX.

I am currently wearing this one from BF sale.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Hands would look great Cayabo. (There is No Lume) on these hands, but I think you are right, the hands look great for the rugged chrono project.
> 
> Pancho


They look like they would be a good fit, but they lack contrast to dial text. That might be worth considering. Still, the same color would tie things together nicely.

What about just filling in the existing hands with lume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

have to wear the BD watch today (gift from my wife) which I've been wearing for a month now. But today is my BD.

BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

However, on the left I am wearing the Allied 
BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Bounce
BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BD Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the bounce for some reason. And I noticed in the post of my Allied the date was 31. Fixed that...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waiting for Brunch 
Like Father like Son by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and then back at home 
Like Father like Son by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

36, 38, 40, 43 
Size Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

38, 40, 43 
Size Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nwatkins (Aug 24, 2017)

Received my new Timex Welton on Saturday.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Digital goodness.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Forget to put on a watch to go to work, but I have this waiting in the desk drawer for just such an occasion - Ironman Classic 30:


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I have really been enjoying this TS Scout collab. Very readable and the lumed numerals are amazingly even unlike a Citizen I have. I even caught some of that magic electric blue action while walking outside today.

The sub-second markers are now sub-minute markers (I know that is what the second hand is for), but this thing is really growing on me. I would like to outfit this with a domed acrylic crystal though as that is more in the spirit of the style. It will also add a bit more interest with the small amount of distortion on the edges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nwatkins said:


> Received my new Timex Welton on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 13689947


What are your impressions of the watch?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

on the wrist today...

Weekender Chrono on Green Dial. I really like the Blue one.. but the Green Dial on this one put is over the blue one. This one also came with Quick Release Leather Strap which is surprisingly good; it is a bit stiff right now, but I know that after a bit of wear it will soften up.

However, most likely the strap will make its way to another watch as I prefer to wear these type of watches on a Nato. The green goes well with pretty much anyhing on my wardrobe. Extremely happy with this watch. No wonder is never on sale; it is probably a Timex Staple.

TX Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> on the wrist today...
> 
> Weekender Chrono on Green Dial. I really like the Blue one.. but the Green Dial on this one put is over the blue one. This one also came with Quick Release Leather Strap which is surprisingly good; it is a bit stiff right now, but I know that after a bit of wear it will soften up.
> 
> ...


Looking rather festive


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> What are your impressions of the watch?


I'm curious as well, It's on my Santa list. I have the weekender style that was based off the old ingersoll midget trench watch but this one is much truer to the original with the hands, and the diamonds at 12, 3 , 6 and 9 and the crown. I'm absolute sucker for these trench/pocket watch style of watches especially ones with the onion crown.


----------



## nwatkins (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> What are your impressions of the watch?


Sorry, just saw this. I like the watch. To me, it looks bigger than 38mm, probably because of the band. It looks about the same size as my Timex Marlin reissue. I like that it does not have the data. The face is easy to read despite being the brownish on grey color. The crown also has two adjustment modes. One allows you to change just the hour hand, while the second functions as a normal time adjustment. All in all, I think it is a good watch for the price. I did get it during the B/F - C/M sales at 30% off.


----------



## nwatkins (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> What are your impressions of the watch?


Sorry, just saw this. I like the watch. To me, it looks bigger than 38mm, probably because of the band. It looks about the same size as my Timex Marlin reissue. I like that it does not have the data. The face is easy to read despite being the brownish on grey color. The crown also has two adjustment modes. One allows you to change just the hour hand, while the second functions as a normal time adjustment. All in all, I think it is a good watch for the price. I did get it during the B/F - C/M sales at 30% off.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

nwatkins said:


> ... The crown also has two adjustment modes. One allows you to change just the hour hand, while the second functions as a normal time adjustment.


This is very interesting info.
What you're describing is the date adjustment mechanism of the M921 - even though your midget doesn't have the date.
So, Timex must have neutered (or not?) the M921 by removing the chrono & date features but leaving the sub-seconds @ 6 o'clock.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Allied back on the wrist to start the weekend

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Seriously, who could love this?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

every time i scroll this forum and pass this thread title, i always think 'oh, you mean aside from [Timex's] worldwide popularity? =)'


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Two recently arrived Weekender chronographs:
















Straps on both seem pretty cheap, especially the two-piece on the green dial. (Both purport to be genuine leather, and given Timex is a reputable company, I guess they must be, but both straps are doing fair impressions of plastic.) Both are handsome watches. The dial color of the blue one is quite pretty; the green is drop dead gorgeous. Indiglo is notably brighter with the green dial.

Had thought to replace the blue Expedition chrono that's currently the backup watch I always carry in my day bag with one of these, then strip the other's case to bare brass for patina experiments, but I think the green is too pretty not to be seen more often than backup duty would entail, so blue probably becomes the backup watch and green goes into the pool of occasional wearers.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Straps on both seem pretty cheap, especially the two-piece on the green dial.


Mine has ended up on a thick reddish brown Watebury strap that I'm very happy with:









(strap from watch model TW2P58900)


----------



## jeffkrupa5180 (Apr 1, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> every time i scroll this forum and pass this thread title, i always think 'oh, you mean aside from [Timex's] worldwide popularity? =)'


Timex really seems to have exploded in popularity again over the last year or so tho.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Two recently arrived Weekender chronographs:
> 
> View attachment 13704405
> 
> ...


Quite a contrast for me. I was actually pleasantly surprised of the quality of the strap that came with mine. Mine came with easy release. I must say that when I bought a Timex with leather strap, I usually have the intention of replacing the strap anyway; but from time to time you get a pretty decent leather strap.

Even the very thin straps that came with some of the other pieces have grown on me as I use them even with Bulovas. I had the very same impression of them about a year ago, to the point that I gave a few of the thin NATOs to @Cayabo; however, when compared to other entry level brands, I had a very similar strap that turn ugly very fast. I noticed that the Timex straps must be treated as water and other things don't get to them easy. If you don't plan on using them I'll take them any time.

I think both the Blue and Green Weekender Chronos are very awesome pieces. Congrats!!

TX Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Gallatin on Snow Duty tonight 
Snowy Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gallatin and 36 Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> I think both the Blue and Green Weekender Chronos are very awesome pieces. Congrats!!


Thanks! They are great watches, and handsome, and versatile, and cheap. A good choice to fit almost anyone's collection, and a great choice for anyone just starting down this road of madness.

I'll take your advice and give the stock bands a second chance when it turns warm again and I'm around water (and summertime humidity) more. I can always use a strap that handles moisture well. Maybe I'll try buffing the two-piece a bit to break back the shine on the surface a bit.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I had the very same impression of them about a year ago, to the point that I gave a few of the thin NATOs to @Cayabo...


I'm in total agreement about the first impression the 1-piece Timex straps make.
I did some artificial aging on the one that Wolfsatz gave me and have grown quite fond of it for the traits that make it seem cheap.
It is thin and flexy - which makes it very comfortable. Especially when combined with something lightweight like a resin camper or aluminum MK1.

















And, so far, it is wearing quite well.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Classic with Field dial:


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)

I recently found myself looking for a nice looking black dial watch and stumbled onto a Timex I really liked on Amazon, I pulled the trigger for $55 and really do enjoy it as much as I enjoy my Seamaster. It may not get the looks from watch snobs, but who cares, I like it and when I plan ahead, sometimes the indiglo light is needed.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jeffkrupa5180 said:


> Timex really seems to have exploded in popularity again over the last year or so tho.


but haven't they been one of the most recognized and popular watch brands, at least in the US, for... decades?


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> but haven't they been one of the most recognized and popular watch brands, at least in the US, for... decades?


Simple analog watches have made a comeback fashion wise in the last few years, it's why most fashion brand watches follow a minimalist analog design. Most fashion blogs I've seen recommend the timex weekender as a watch for people that want to have one without going crazy into the hobby

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

gav1230 said:


> Simple analog watches have made a comeback fashion wise in the last few years, it's why most fashion brand watches follow a minimalist analog design. Most fashion blogs I've seen recommend the timex weekender as a watch for people that want to have one without going crazy into the hobby
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I started down this rabbit hole with a weekender, so it is by no means a safe point of entry for all. Of course I didn't come through fashion channels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

This just came UPS. I've been looking at this one for a while now but couldn't justify the $138 price tag. Finally dropped to under $100 during the TS 30% off sale, so I grabbed one. Put it on a black canvas strap that I wasn't using.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

gav1230 said:


> Simple analog watches have made a comeback fashion wise in the last few years, it's why most fashion brand watches follow a minimalist analog design. Most fashion blogs I've seen recommend the timex weekender as a watch for people that want to have one without going crazy into the hobby


It's good advice too. A Timex is a Hell of a lot better bargain than a Daniel Wellington or a Mvmnt (or however they spell their ridiculous name), and the typical Timex is a Hell of a lot more genuinely stylish too!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is the weekend yet?

Wekndr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wore this yesterday, but the photo was technically today, so there ya go. I'm wearing it today too though. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I like Timex watches for timing my jogs. The little digital watches seem to work pretty well.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

seedubs1 said:


> I like Timex watches for timing my jogs. The little digital watches seem to work pretty well.


The Ironman's are just simply the best for this. Best screen, easy layout and functions.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

seedubs1 said:


> I like Timex watches for timing my jogs. The little digital watches seem to work pretty well.


The Ironman's are just simply the best for this. Best screen, easy layout and functions.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Im glad for the Love of Timex ....

... way too much candy around in NYC















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's the Allied next to my Son's 12th birthdate watch that I called Easy Reader RR

My son picked itup.









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

I like Timex! Nothing wrong with those, and yes, they've put out some sharp pieces of late.
Resisting the urge to get the Marlin auto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

sixtysix said:


> I have 20 or so Timex watches, my oldest is a 1950's that still has US Time on the back. Most are newer however. I don't think you can beat the value in under $50 watches. I was going to post my newest Timex's in a separate thread but why not do it here? I got the compass watch for $39.00 in the Bargain Basement at Cabela's, the other Expedition was a Walmart special for $44.00. Both are nice for the $$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)

Every watch has a purpose, I have a timed I really like and wear it when I know I will need a good lume at all times plus sometimes I don’t want to flash a nice watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I was bored in a meeting thinking of strap-watch combos that I could try...

and I was convinced that this was going to look really good:









It is terrible. Weird thing is, it is not the colors that fail, it's the textures and finishes.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

cayabo said:


> It is terrible. Weird thing is, it is not the colors that fail, it's the textures and finishes.


F71-card revoked!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's an interesting one. (Model T49776)

It's actual model name is the _Timex Expedition Casual Diver_ - they're just being honest and upfront right from the get go.
100M WR and Shock Resistant. The crown is guarded and the crystal sunk below the bezel. So it should be a pretty rugged watch.
The lume is great... for a Timex. 
The bezel has 6 lumed dots and a triangle. And it rotates one-way.

The finish is blasted and appears to be slightly darker than most stainless steel, 
which brings me to a sad point - the case is brass.

In close-ups the radial spoke pattern around the perimeter of the dial seems out of place on a tool watch, but IRL you can't see them and they add a subdued bit of sparkle.

I really like the high-polish on the inside chamfer of the bezel. The whole watch is blasted except this one surface and the perimeter of the hands - they all glint in the light.

This watch feels a lot like the Rugged Field.
A bit big for the small dial, but also a nice depth to that same dial.
The watch gives off a serious tool-watch musk.
It's strong, comfortable and of above-average quality for a Timex.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

So for the price of a date night meal at a Jersey diner (with dessert!) this thing is unbeatable in terms of value. Even the strap is pretty good - better than the one that came with my Alpina Startimer Chrono.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

cayabo said:


> I was bored in a meeting thinking of strap-watch combos that I could try...
> 
> and I was convinced that this was going to look really good:
> 
> ...


looks great to me!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just arrived, ebay score.









I have a thing for GMT watches and was searching on "dual time" to see what came up. This did, and at the same time I was also thinking I should get a Timex of some kind. Also was mildly interested in a rectangular or tonneau case. Three birds, one stone...

Silver on grey is not the easiest to read, date window is a bit small, indiglo is a bit weak, but otherwise, I'm pretty happy with it for $40.


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Here's an interesting one. (Model T49776)
> 
> It's actual model name is the _Timex Expedition Casual Diver_ - they're just being honest and upfront right from the get go.
> 100M WR and Shock Resistant. The crown is guarded and the crystal sunk below the bezel. So it should be a pretty rugged watch.
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! That is a looker. Pancho


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a 57 Marlin Demonstrator that I love! Everytime someone complains about their phone not doing something I say "Yep...and yet this is how old and it still does it's job flawlessly?"


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mconlonx said:


> Just arrived, ebay score.
> 
> View attachment 13729327
> 
> ...


This watch is wicked!



cairoanan said:


> So for the price of a date night meal at a Jersey diner (with dessert!) this thing is unbeatable in terms of value. Even the strap is pretty good - better than the one that came with my Alpina Startimer Chrono.


Yooo... Sexy Beast!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Indiglo Nachtflieger - (Metal Field case with South St dial):


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Inside the heart of American Government














Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Timex 100 1959 m21 movement and running great.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Loving the aluminum MK1!

Had a Todd Snyder Military that I flipped because it just wasn"t doing it for me. The MK1 on the other hand just clicks. Love the light weight, domed acrylic and indiglo. The perfect military style watch for me. And I won the quartz lottery - hitting all the indices (albeit with the typical Timex pronounced quartz lash).

Won this guy on ebay for peanuts:










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> Loving the aluminum MK1!
> 
> Had a Todd Snyder Military that I flipped because it just wasn"t doing it for me. The MK1 on the other hand just clicks. Love the light weight, domed acrylic and indiglo. The perfect military style watch for me. And I won the quartz lottery - hitting all the indices (albeit with the typical Timex pronounced quartz lash).
> 
> ...


Great Score!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, whywhysee, that's nice watch and I am enjoying my Timex military.
Looks like this will be a great Christmas for Timex lovers. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

so I thought I had purchase my last watch a while back... and then I find this Day Date Easy Readers at Wally's on sale. 
Could not resist the itch. I think I can actually pull the 35mm and still feel comfortable.

Merry Christmas Timex WUS

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

They just keep pulling you back in. I hope that I resist the utility and simple elegance of the easy reader series as long as I can.

I was at Target yesterday and couldn't help but to try on a blue 40mm Scout. I left it there as it wasn't on sale and my will power was doing OK at the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone I got this 77 Marlin.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I have "expensive" watches, but I'll never stop loving my Timex Easy Reader.

The Easy Reader is up there with one of the best designs ever. It is the perfect size. It's accurate and durable (quartz). The Indiglo outperforms any chemical lume no questions asked. Also, the semi-translucent dial looks almost like enamel/porcelain in the right light. All for $30 new.


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

My first and only Timex--a 1977 model that was a surprise Christmas gift from my mother-in-law.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Just bought a model 40 new old stock, see if the watch maker can relube as I assume the oils are dried ect.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

I got this sweet military style field watch reissue for Christmas from my wife. Swapped out the OEM strap for a Nato. Looks great, only complaint is the seconds hand is way off.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

No love indeed. Waterbury baby!
Waterbury on Orange by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

Censport said:


> Yes, one would think so. I never have to say more than _"It was *my father's* watch."_ in a gruff, Clint Eastwood sort of way. Gets the message across every time. :-d


"And if you don't do a good job, I'm gonna give you a big-crown enema."


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Got these two in my stocking for Christmas:

A MK1 steel 36mm and a "Diver" from American Eagle. The "Diver" is really just a Ranger with a Pepsi bezel, but I think a Pepsi Ranger is pretty cool. Both went on after market straps pretty quick.

This puts me at 3 Timex watches counting my 40mm Expedition Scout. :-!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Rotosphere said:


> View attachment 13748813
> 
> 
> View attachment 13748815
> ...


A classic watch! Cheers


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Benny :Hey Top Cat .. I think we have a spy over our shoulders... do you think he is interested in your Timex Tactical Reader? 
Top Cat : He better be.. This is an excellent watch to keep all our feline friends on time.

Top Cat Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pachuco76 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh well, I should’ve started here. My bad. I posted a question out in the forum regarding the difference between Midget and the Welton. Anybody out there willing to share that knowledge? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got back into collecting and decided I need a Timex in the collection. 1 quickly turned into 3:

















And this one that's in the mail. (Not my picture)


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wife got me this 2 years ago as a new job present:


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This is my first Timex. Can't believe how great it is for the $$. Only paid a little over $40. Definitely a keeper.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Live Ad!

Oops!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Pachuco76 said:


> Oh well, I should've started here. My bad. I posted a question out in the forum regarding the difference between Midget and the Welton. Anybody out there willing to share that knowledge? Thanks in advance.


First thing I'd do is find out the model numbers for each watch - they might be the same...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

What do you think of the mod Wolfsatz?

View attachment 13758227


Looked like this before:


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuzzylogic said:


> And this one that's in the mail. (Not my picture)
> View attachment 13757273


Hey Fuzzy, What model is this and where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

CTSteve said:


> Hey Fuzzy, What model is this and where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's the TW2R71200VQ. 
I got it directly from the timex website. You can also find it on the big auction site.

Be aware there are 2 versions both with a selection of colors. This version has a slightly curved crystal which I prefer. There's another version that has a protruding domed crystal giving it a more "vintage" look.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Fuzzylogic said:


> It's the TW2R71200VQ.
> I got it directly from the timex website. You can also find it on the big auction site.
> 
> Be aware there are 2 versions both with a selection of colors. This version has a slightly curved crystal which I prefer. There's another version that has a protruding domed crystal giving it a more "vintage" look.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

CTSteve said:


> Hey Fuzzy, What model is this and where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Love this one! Has anyone purchased the sub seconds Waterbury?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ricksta (Dec 30, 2018)

I've recently become interested in watches, and purchased this 1975 Timex from eBay. Can anybody help me to identify the model?

From reading the numbers on the dial, it has the M25 movement. Can anyone confirm if this is a Timex Mercury?

Thanks!


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Timex was shown a lot of love in my house this past Christmas. I hope everyone here in Timex fandom had a great Holiday.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Love this one! Has anyone purchased the sub seconds Waterbury?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks jlow28. I wish the Waterbury sub seconds was smaller. I think they are all 42mm which is too big for me otherwise it would be on my list to purchase eventually.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

billdebmatt said:


> Timex was shown a lot of in my house this past Christmas. I hope everyone here in Timex fandom had a great Holiday. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Welton looks great. Are the lugs fixed for natos only or can you put a standard 2-piece strap on it?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Fuzzylogic said:


> That Welton looks great. Are the lugs fixed for natos only or can you put a standard 2-piece strap on it?


Fixed lugs so natos only. Yeah they nailed the vintage details. I'm in love with this watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Just bought a model 40 new old stock, see if the watch maker can relube as I assume the oils are dried ect.


The ebay seller seems to sell NOS Timex watches that have been worn for many years.

Sucks I was looking forward to taking the watch in to get cleaned and oiled and enjoy a classic old watch.

*Dear Tom. This watch was made by machines and not hand made nor hand finished. It is not a $10,000.00 Rolex. The scratches you see are part of the manufacturing process and are visible on any cheap watch. The numbers you quote are stock numbers and catalog numbers which do not match in the original catalogs. As my ad stated, it is not returnable.*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Tjcdas said:


> The ebay seller seems to sell NOS Timex watches that have been worn for many years.
> 
> Sucks I was looking forward to taking the watch in to get cleaned and oiled and enjoy a classic old watch.
> 
> *Dear Tom. This watch was made by machines and not hand made nor hand finished. It is not a $10,000.00 Rolex. The scratches you see are part of the manufacturing process and are visible on any cheap watch. The numbers you quote are stock numbers and catalog numbers which do not match in the original catalogs. As my ad stated, it is not returnable.*


You probably already know this, but the watch probably *is* returnable if the description was incorrect (including fraudulent), which would be the case if that watch was claimed to be NOS. You can open a case with Ebay if the seller is uncooperative.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Waste of time with this seller just have to wait for ebay to rule against him. I just wanted the NOS Timex vintage watch .


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ricksta said:


> I've recently become interested in watches, and purchased this 1975 Timex from eBay. Can anybody help me to identify the model?
> 
> From reading the numbers on the dial, it has the M25 movement. Can anyone confirm if this is a Timex Mercury?
> 
> ...


That is definitely a Mercury, and in very good shape, too.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

In the shop today:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Tuesday

Timex T49905 Expedition Chrono 9-05-18 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Of course it has no big second hand nor the metal pushers that connect the chrono buttons to the movement. So essentially a small seconds watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Happy New Year fellow Timex lovers!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope everyone had/is having a great New Year's Day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Happy New Year fellow Timex lovers!


Happy New Year


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Timex Tuesday...also probably the last day I'll wear my "Xmas" NATO. Happy New Year, all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The good ol' 927 chrono:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Timex Unexplained Files.... 
a few days before new years ... I accidentally knocked a couple of watches off my night table. The ironman Lap 100 which did not fall more than two feet, it's RIP. I do not expect Shock quality of a regular Ironman, but definitely would expect to survive a two foot drop. I'll try swapping the battery and see what happens.

The second and most misterious. My Green Weekender Chrono is totally stopped as well. This one did not fall at all; and when I was using it, it had strong Indiglo. I am totally amazed and the only reason I can think of is that somehow the Indiglo / crown was kept press among the shuffle of my night table... but somehow I find it a bit not probable cause. Anyway, I'll also try swapping the battery.

As for today, I am wearing the Blue Weekender Chrono as I want it to be weekend already.

TX Inexplained Files by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Inexplained Files by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Digital Expedition love.

Timex Digital Expedition on 18mm leather one piece II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A plain Timex watch that I like very much:









(I am wearing it now, just didn't have my glasses when I put it on - hence the old-man failure to set date.)


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally got myself one of these Expedition Scout chronos in this color configuration with sword hands. Hope everyone had a great day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

My latest addition. Love this one.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Have you ever tried to love a red headed step child? I wish it were not but it is what it is!


----------



## ricksta (Dec 30, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> That is definitely a Mercury, and in very good shape, too.


Thanks @ManOnTime, this is really helpful!

Definitely, it's keeping excellent time so far, which I found really impressive for such an old watch that hasn't been serviced.

Having such fun with it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Allied 
... need I say more?








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

billdebmatt said:


> Timex was shown a lot of love in my house this past Christmas. I hope everyone here in Timex fandom had a great Holiday.


billdebmatt,
What model is the black one? I like the look a lot.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got this today to add to my Timex collection. I collect mainly stainless steel examples from the 1970s. This automatic is kind of a grail for me as its the first non-quartz stainless steel case Timex I have found. It only needed light cleaning and is running and keeping very good time. It is 39mm wide not including the crown which even today is a great size. I have also posted picture of my other steel Timex watches.








View attachment 13777191


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The cast finally came off and my bird wrist is now positively emaciated - remarkably smaller...
I used to have a muscle on the front of my forearm that would tilt watches back and send them around my wrist in an annoying way; that problem is gone.
The hardest part of wearing watches on my right wrist was my un-coordinated left hand trying to put on nato straps.
It takes a year for a transplanted ligament to attain full strength, but as far as watches go, it's back to normal.

This is an extremely beat up Rolex replica (circa 1998, model 15791).
I like this model because it is stainless steel and thin.
Timex makes a very similar model that is brass & has Indiglo (T29781).

Had to swap hands & solder some pieces back on the inside.
And the day/date function is broken.
It came from Timex with a poorly aligned fixed bezel, 30M water resistance & no Indiglo.

But it keeps good time and fits very nicely.









Here's an internet pic of one in good condition:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

mystic nerd said:


> billdebmatt,
> What model is the black one? I like the look a lot.


it's the Navi Harbor https://www.timex.com/archive/collections/shop-by-collection-name/pioneers/


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The cast finally came off and my bird wrist is now positively emaciated - remarkably smaller...
> I used to have a muscle on the front of my forearm that would tilt watches back and send them around my wrist in an annoying way; that problem is gone.
> The hardest part of wearing watches on my right wrist was my un-coordinated left hand trying to put on nato straps.
> It takes a year for a transplanted ligament to attain full strength, but as far as watches go, it's back to normal.
> ...


Time(x) to Roll(ex)?
OK that is a bit of a stretch, but I vote calling this watch Time to Roll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The cast finally came off and my bird wrist is now positively emaciated - remarkably smaller...
> I used to have a muscle on the front of my forearm that would tilt watches back and send them around my wrist in an annoying way; that problem is gone.
> The hardest part of wearing watches on my right wrist was my un-coordinated left hand trying to put on nato straps.
> It takes a year for a transplanted ligament to attain full strength, but as far as watches go, it's back to normal.
> ...


congratulations on the cast coming off, Hope the healing process continues to go smoothly great looking watches by the way.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> congratulations on the cast coming off, Hope the healing process continues to go smoothly great looking watches by the way.


Thanks for the encouraging words.

I'm sure anyone who'se ever had a cast or pin can remember the relief that comes with their removal.
It's been 3 days now and I'm still enjoying the relief.

Today it's a bone stock T-retro:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's my son proudly wearing a Timex mod of his own design and taking his own wrist-shot:


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

I have love for TIMEX. I'm mostly into SEIKO; however I was gifted the Todd Snyder and got the 3 GMT because I think it's cool.

The Todd Snyder is basically a fashion watch; however the numbering works for my occupation. The 3 GMT is great entry level tool watch that I intend to use when traveling.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Arclite said:


>


That strap/watch combo is fantastic.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Reebok, powered by Timex!


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Reebok, powered by Timex!
> View attachment 13784569


Looks like a space helmet. :-d I dig it!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

mojorison_75 said:


> Looks like a space helmet. :-d I dig it!


There was whole series of Timex Ironman both gents and ladys in this style. This one comes with velcro and it is most comfortable strap yet you need to perform laundry on it...
Central button is better shaped than on Timex.
Timex was chosen to power a lot of third party sports watches. Like Speedo for example. Great sports watch. Can't argue about it.


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you!



cayabo said:


> That strap/watch combo is fantastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I finally replaced my MK1 Chrono that was "misplaced" in Milan in June. I have to say that this is one of, if not my favorite Timex model. I hope everyone had a great Tuesday.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie. I really should find another one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fogbound said:


> An oldie but a goodie. I really should find another one.


Nice to see you here fogbound.

I've always thought that watch has a very Sinn-like bracelet, not surprised to see it on your wrist.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

When I think of a major watch brand that is doing a good job of navigating the current market, Timex is the first brand that comes to mind. Timex understands how social media has changed advertising and has been steadily building brand cachet, cleverly expanding their range of watch offerings without abandoning what they've traditionally offered.

I can't think of another major watch brand doing anywhere near as well.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Timex Unexplained Files....
> a few days before new years ... I accidentally knocked a couple of watches off my night table. The ironman Lap 100 which did not fall more than two feet, it's RIP. I do not expect Shock quality of a regular Ironman, but definitely would expect to survive a two foot drop. I'll try swapping the battery and see what happens.
> 
> The second and most misterious. My Green Weekender Chrono is totally stopped as well. This one did not fall at all; and when I was using it, it had strong Indiglo. I am totally amazed and the only reason I can think of is that somehow the Indiglo / crown was kept press among the shuffle of my night table... but somehow I find it a bit not probable cause. Anyway, I'll also try swapping the battery.
> ...


so i was still within the Amazon return window and I have a new ticker coming.


----------



## longface (Dec 16, 2016)

I just ordered this one, hoping that it will be as nice as it looks on the computer screen.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sport Luxury Stainless Black Chrono (T2M758).
Good quality watch.
10 years old.
Crystal was horribly hazy on the inside.
Big at 45mm and 15mm thick.
21mm lugs - why?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Camper that I got in a mystery eBay lot. Cleaned up nicely, gaskets greased and I have it on a green NATO from Ague. I even filled in the printing on the case back. This time I squeegeed on the paint and it worked much better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Sport Luxury Stainless Black Chrono (T2M758).
> Good quality watch.
> 10 years old.
> Crystal was horribly hazed.
> ...


Black Beauty!!!!!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Agent Sands said:


> When I think of a major watch brand that is doing a good job of navigating the current market, Timex is the first brand that comes to mind. Timex understands how social media has changed advertising and has been steadily building brand cachet, cleverly expanding their range of watch offerings without abandoning what they've traditionally offered.
> 
> I can't think of another major watch brand doing anywhere near as well.


Until you see them in Walmart with some selection ordered from Skmei catalog. Range of classic models shrunk recently and many older good models especially in analog digital format gone forever.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

longface said:


> I just ordered this one, hoping that it will be as nice as it looks on the computer screen.
> 
> View attachment 13787251


Great looking watch, certainly a nice alternative to the Hamilton Khaki field.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ironman Lap 100 with a fresh battery and back to life just as new.

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Timex Thursday

My second favorite Expedition on Bond NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Just picked up this handwind at value village.... The dial says England and numbers below the 6 are 27249 02480.

From what I can tell by reading online and based on the numbers, this is an M24 movement from 1980 with a blue linen dial. I am still not sure if this is a "Marlin" or not.

So far all I've done is buff the crystal a little with Novus 2 and a micro fiber cloth and I am really happy with the way it looks and feels.

I am going to keep an eye on it over the next few days and see how it keeps time, mostly just because I'm curious.

If anyone might have any more information, like where it might have been made or about the Marlin models in particular I would definitely be interested.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Just picked up this handwind at value village.... The dial says England and numbers below the 6 are 27249 02480.
> 
> From what I can tell by reading online and based on the numbers, this is an M24 movement from 1980 with a blue linen dial. I am still not sure if this is a "Marlin" or not.
> 
> ...


What a stunner


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Just picked up this handwind at value village.... The dial says England and numbers below the 6 are 27249 02480.
> 
> From what I can tell by reading online and based on the numbers, this is an M24 movement from 1980 with a blue linen dial. I am still not sure if this is a "Marlin" or not.
> 
> ...


Yes it's a Marlin and it's gorgeous.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

35mm Day Date to Chill on a snowy Sunday!

Timex & Cats by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> 35mm Day Date to Chill on a snowy Sunday!
> 
> Timex & Cats by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


after a lazy Sunday morning... the afternoon was for shoveling.. right before it started snowing... and it gave out some really good light for pictures.

20+ years ago a Sunday like this was spent snowboarding Squaw Valley, Heavenly, or NorthStar. Today I was having fun in the snow with pictures and Timex. East Coast snow SUX for skiing/snowboarding.. it is snowing ICE!

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Love this one!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Love this one!!
> 
> View attachment 13800325


Is an older model... is it available over there?

I love how this shot came up!

Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is an older model... is it available over there?
> 
> I love how this shot came up!
> 
> Timex Snow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's long time gone. It was first generation of Intelligent quartz watches. Don't think anywhere there is even some substantial stock left. Don't remember them been sold retail than it was in production either. 
Was looking for different model of Timex perpetual but abandoned it. Totally impossible to find.
Today even current perpetual calendar (gen 2 of Intelligent quartz) is out of production and mostly out of stock.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

From new early 80s I think......;-)......Bob.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

One of the original Expedition models - aluminum case with acrylic crystal. Nice and light and thin with good workmanship.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Kinetic200 said:


> From new early 80s I think......;-)......Bob.


WOW!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I spent almost 1.5 years looking for analog digital Ironaman 42 lap (stranger than fiction) in good condition and possibly not 3 times the original price.... It really crazy how expansive some Timex models may become after they are gone. It went up to 350$ US for watch with MSRP of 90-100$ or so.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> so i was still within the Amazon return window and I have a new ticker coming.


So... a Happy Ending with a twist and a unexpected surprise.

I received the new watch last Friday.. but did not take it out of the box until last night. As I was setting the time... the Indiglo kept going on as it was getting stuck... and I was thinking to myself.. what another Lemon?

But as I adjusted the Chrono hands I found that the Indiglo was turning on even on the chrono pushers and going off after briefly 3 seconds. 
So after further testing and checking the Times Website, this new model TW2T291009J has Night Time Mode.. and I bring this up because the Blue version that I have does not have it.

It definitely is a very pleasant surprise that I was not expecting. Since I bought the watch via amazon prime the current description does not list that it has Night Mode.

Timex Racing Series by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Side by side by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Night Mide by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

ChrisWMT said:


> Wife got me this 2 years ago as a new job present:


Timex bug is hitting me. Love this dial and hand designs. Could someone give me a reference #? Is this a previous version of the scout or does it go by another name?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

92gli said:


> Timex bug is hitting me. Love this dial and hand designs. Could someone give me a reference #? Is this a previous version of the scout or does it go by another name?


it's the TIMEX T498759J EXPEDITION MILITARY FIELD. there is one up for bid on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-T498...-Flieger-Pilot-Field-watch-RARE-/283333486919


----------



## HootOwl (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow, I didn't even know Timex was still around. I had many of 'em in my formative years but not seen any for decades now.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

92gli said:


> Timex bug is hitting me. Love this dial and hand designs. Could someone give me a reference #? Is this a previous version of the scout or does it go by another name?


Here is another incentive..

3 GMTb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

billdebmatt said:


> it's the TIMEX T498759J EXPEDITION MILITARY FIELD. there is one up for bid on ebay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-T498...-Flieger-Pilot-Field-watch-RARE-/283333486919


Ha! I was already watching that one before you replied. There was also a buy-it-now one on eBay UK for about $50 shipped - someone already snagged it. It's funny how timex probably made a million of them but they are kinda scarce now.
I wear so much gray clothing, I think I'm going to hold out for a black one. Or maybe the black one with the 3-6-9-12 dial.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

1987 Atlantis 100 for Tuesday. Hope everyone had a great day!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

nos....cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

I also have a TIMEX 3 GMT (few posts up). It looks like both of our watches suffer from the GMT hand not lining up with the markers on the chapter ring.

Not too upsetting as the hand hits the front part of double digit numbers...little upsetting waiting 15min for it to be center on markers 0100 through 0900.

All things considered, I love my new TIMEX.



Wolfsatz said:


> Here is another incentive..
> 
> 3 GMTb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

This is so awesome! I must find one! Great homage to the Seiko G757 Sports 100. I think this TIMEX pulls it off better than Casio's homage.



Kinetic200 said:


> From new early 80s I think......;-)......Bob.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Arclite said:


> This is so awesome! I must find one! Great homage to the Seiko G757 Sports 100. I think this TIMEX pulls it off better than Casio's homage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I'm a fan. That looks much thinner than the Casio Royale, which is a bit too bulky for my tastes.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 13810575
> 
> 
> Cheers p


Very nice Paul 

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1976 Marlin.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klfulop (Dec 15, 2018)

Could any of you Timex experts help me identify this one ? It has “11 L 85” stamped on the caseback. There are no numbers on the face. The movement has a “2” stamped on it. It is a manual wind movement. 

I was hoping for a model name and an approximate age. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Well, after the Marlin Linen dial I think I have developed a bit of an obsession!

I came accross this gorgeous electronic and couldnt pass it up. Even if I am a bit embarrassed by how much I paid for it.

So far I have been loving it, and the ticking sound is interesting and unique also. Doesn't really need much work, I will most likely put it on leather.

The seller was cool and threw in the 21 jewels handwind. It ticks a few ticks if I shake it, hoping a good cleaning will get it up and running again.

I can already tell these wont be my last vintage timex peices to add to my collection.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

New old stock black Andros from J Crew. I dig the gold accents. They really make this watch pop when you see the watch in person.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Astrodrew22 said:


> View attachment 13812169


That is a beauty. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Easy Friday to All

Easy Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Terry M:
Luv for Timex?
I gave at the office!!
I was employed across the highway from the Abilene, Tx Timex plant
Used to lunch with plant manager. He'd sell me any Timex they made
for $5.00. Understand Timex has been acquired by a Dutch concern.

Better level of watches? Jury out on that. I like their Marlin auto. It's
been a spell since Timex has made autos.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Always w the Timex love.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Always w the Timex love.
> View attachment 13813079


For some reason I bought one of these like 10 years ago BNIB and have it in my closet. Cool watch, glad you're enjoying yours


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Astrodrew22 said:


> View attachment 13812169


That electric has a Laco movement inside it looks gorgeous.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Klfulop said:


> Could any of you Timex experts help me identify this one ? It has "11 L 85" stamped on the caseback. There are no numbers on the face. The movement has a "2" stamped on it. It is a manual wind movement.
> 
> I was hoping for a model name and an approximate age.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Looks like a 1950s Marlin.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> New old stock black Andros from J Crew. I dig the gold accents. They really make this watch pop when you see the watch in person.


Compared to the Andros, this one seems to be rare. I wonder how many were actually made?

I had no idea this watch had a gold seconds hand and indicies until I got one.
Then, when I went back and looked at the pictures I'd already seen, it was quite obvious...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I had no idea this watch had a gold seconds hand and indicies until I got one.


Same here! I don't typically care for gold on the outside of the case. The gold inside this watch was a great design choice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

arogle1stus said:


> Terry M:
> Luv for Timex?
> I gave at the office!!
> I was employed across the highway from the Abilene, Tx Timex plant
> ...


Do you have a Timer or a Trigger that makes you put the same response over and over?

Who answers to OP 10 years later?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Greetings and Happy Saturday

Timex Allied on the move.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I got this custom from cayabo and she is beautiful . I don't remember what he used to create this beauty but I love her.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rmeron said:


> ... I love her.


Nice to hear.
I really like the way the black crystal gasket matches that dial...

Today I happen to be wearing it's big brother:









(I can say that this isn't an old-eyes problem with the date - it's laziness, since the perpetual is a pain to set)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Nice to hear.
> I really like the way the black crystal gasket matches that dial...
> 
> Today I happen to be wearing it's big brother:
> ...


I would imagine that it is a pain to set but then worry free for as long as the battery is running right? I have not had to touch my Yacht Racer since bought which also has the perpetual calendar function.

New Lego Set 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I would imagine that it is a pain to set but then worry free for as long as the battery is running right?


Well, as is typical with 10 year old Timex, the crystal has a bad haze on the inside so I'm not going to bother with setting it until after I take it apart and clean it...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

If anyone is interested in, specifically, the gold tone, black dial Marlin Auto, it looks like you can get one for $149 from Urban Outfitters right now.
https://www.urbanoutfitters.com/shop/timex-marlin-automatic-watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Red Wing Waterbury Chrono:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> A Red Wing Waterbury Chrono:
> 
> View attachment 13822015


SSSSEEEEXXXXXYYYYYY !!!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

'78 Auto


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1955 Marlin.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MK1 Aluminum


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Dug this 1969 electric out of an eBay grab bag lot. Popped in a battery, gave it a shake and it started right up. 33.75 mm and gold, it is not my regular kind of watch. I kept it on the strap it came on genuine lizard skin. I am not an exotic skin person either, but this watch somehow makes me want to wear it for a bit and then go to an all you can eat buffet. Not sure what it is. Maybe I should take it off now while I still can.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

My new Gallatin.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> My new Gallatin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That Gallatin is dying to be put on a NATO!!!!

Two by 2s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

for me... it smells like the Weekend is right around the corner.,

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My Fairfield on







a lizard strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

This T49271 just landed. Handsome piece with great heft. Legibility for my 53yo eyes is great and it wears fantastic on my smaller 6.5" wrist. I'm no expert on Timex pieces but I do appreciate a good solid watch. I can't help but think that I've missed out on some great Timex's chasing after more expensive brands.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fogbound said:


> This T49271 just landed. Handsome piece with great heft. Legibility for my 53yo eyes is great and it wears fantastic on my smaller 6.5" wrist. I'm no expert on Timex pieces but I do appreciate a good solid. I can't help but think that I've missed out on some great Timex's chasing after more expensive brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Model which is getting harder to find (100WR) the newer model does not have the same appeal...

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

fogbound said:


> This T49271 just landed. Handsome piece with great heft. Legibility for my 53yo eyes is great and it wears fantastic on my smaller 6.5" wrist. I'm no expert on Timex pieces but I do appreciate a good solid watch. I can't help but think that I've missed out on some great Timex's chasing after more expensive brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are into that rugged style that one has a cousin in the Expedition Sierra you should check out Solid construction, stainless steel, Shock rated and a respectable 100 meters water resistance.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW4B01...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=timex+sierra


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

fogbound said:


> This T49271 just landed. Handsome piece with great heft. Legibility for my 53yo eyes is great and it wears fantastic on my smaller 6.5" wrist. I'm no expert on Timex pieces but I do appreciate a good solid watch. I can't help but think that I've missed out on some great Timex's chasing after more expensive brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are into that rugged style that one has a cousin in the Expedition Sierra you should check out Solid construction, stainless steel, Shock rated and a respectable 100 meters water resistance.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW4B01...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=timex+sierra


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Fogbound's Rugged Field has motivated me - here's a T49451:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Nearly 1 month after setting my MK1, and It's still dead on. Unfortunately, my current home timezone is 6 hours ahead, so I had to set it again, but I'll have to keep an eye on it to see how accurate it is moving forward. Have a great weekend, all!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin on Bertucci Strap
The Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Another old faithful. I really wish the dial was black instead of green though.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Early 80's Timex Camper mechanical.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So... this one was on and took it to the gym.. .which I actually liked a lot.. as it is very light and does not feel you are actually wearing a watch .. as oppose when I use the Gshock or the Exp. Shock 
Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Then... back home change to the T retro on Kevlar strap. that is what is on the wrist now. 
Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

then.. just got inspired waiting for brunch

Waterbury Trio 
Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ Trio. The Railroad type one is my younglings favorite and has not taken it off since we got it a few weeks ago. 
Timex Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gallatin a la Pose
Timex Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

W'bury Chrono the weight, feel and overall finish of this one is really good. The strap is superb!
Timex Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eye Candy Dial 
Timex Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Times watches are great!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> So... this one was on and took it to the gym.. .which I actually liked a lot.. as it is very light and does not feel you are actually wearing a watch .. as oppose when I use the Gshock or the Exp. Shock
> Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Then... back home change to the T retro on Kevlar strap. that is what is on the wrist now.
> ...


I do dig that RR inspired easy reader. 35mm is probably good for me, but I am trying not to buy more watches. Still, I have very few white-dialed watches.

It would also look awesome along with my one and only pocket watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

roknfreewrld said:


> Another old faithful. I really wish the dial was black instead of green though.
> View attachment 13834921


How strong is your "I really wish"?

An Expedition Camper dial is black and drops right into that case.
It's not quite the same font, but it's close.
And the hands can be swapped.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another of Cayabo's master pieces doing the rounds today








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

]Timex T44921 on black and orange seatbelt NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> How strong is your "I really wish"?
> 
> An Expedition Camper dial is black and drops right into that case.
> It's not quite the same font, but it's close.
> ...











This is a camper dial dropped into a metal field case. Had a light green dial at first and this was a big improvement.

Edit: actually, is this a green dial? I have problems with colors. Still, better than it used to look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

There's just something I dig about this watch.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> There's just something I dig about this watch.


I think it's like songs from the 80's - they're really good, but they'd never be hits if they came out today...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Someday, I hope to actually check the date before I take a picture...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I think it's like songs from the 80's - they're really good, but they'd never be hits if they came out today...


It stainless steel screwback digital watch. Not many are around now days. First model without green thing was way better. Still a solid watch. 
Although Timex is too cheap to resurrect this one now days. I am pretty confident it would of been nice limited edition watch. Original was standard Timex digital of the time in stainless steel case. 
Client base is mostly alive and kicking. It will be fun to see it again. Atlantis of today is essentially same watch just based on modern part bin. 
Very nice work watch for what it worth.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Someday, I hope to actually check the date before I take a picture...
> 
> View attachment 13840795


is this one from Smurf Town.. the Blue is just sublime.

I think you suffer from the 'pulled crown disease' .. am I correct.

Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I think you suffer from the 'pulled crown disease' .. am I correct.


I hang all my Timex on a plywood wall of the closet (old house) and it works like a drum to amplify their ticking. 
It's loud - so all the stems get pulled 
- plus; when you have a couple dozen Timex, it saves a lot of battery.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex Atlantis 1984 vs 2010. Old school
Here Atlantis 100 old vs new .
I have new Atlantis 100 i used to wear to work. It is basic digital but light comfortable and totally perfect for work or hiking.
Among problems it's scratch magnet.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

My new Allied TW2R46300 that I picked up for $25 from a Rakuten deal shared by Wofsatz. Big thanks!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

One last shot of my metal field camper before I swap the dial/movement to a black one I found in my ‘to fix’ box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> My new Allied TW2R46300 that I picked up for $25 from a Rakuten deal shared by Wofsatz. Big thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sweet looking piece And a great deal!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Timex 17 jewel with Swiss parts Saudi Arabian version.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> Timex 17 jewel with Swiss parts Saudi Arabian version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


's
That is really nice. Judging by the Timex logo I'm guessing early 80"s?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> 's
> That is really nice. Judging by the Timex logo I'm guessing early 80"s?


Yeah it looks like the stainless steel case from the early 80s.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tuesday Entry

Day Date by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Zelda by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Metal field now with black dialed camper internals. The hands I don't love so I will see what I have to replace them. They are lumped though, just out of place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ironman Shock:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bring out your W'bury s

W W by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

3 GMT this evening










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Olyeller68 said:


> 3 GMT this evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this one on my bucket list...seen it a couple of times around 90 bucks...how do you like it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got this one on my bucket list...seen it a couple of times around 90 bucks...how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like it quite a lot. Nice size, great fit and finish, and gmt is one of my favorite complications. I say go for it, I'm pretty sure you're going to like it. 90 bucks seems like a good price.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dreaded times ahead. I left my W'bury in the car last night and temperatures drop to single digits. 
seems that battery is on last legs.. Indiglo does not turn on anymore and it got behind a few hours probably also due to the cold weather.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 13846747
> 
> Cheers p


Nice jump movement Timex's Paul.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Timex erryday! X'D


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Timex erryday! X'D
> View attachment 13851607


said it before and I'll say it again The Ironman has the best displays in the "normal" digital watch business


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Timex erryday! X'D
> View attachment 13851607


said it before and I'll say it again The Ironman has the best displays in the "normal" digital watch business


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

My latest three:









The Midget was delivered from Japan just this morning (I changed out the original leather strap to a Haveston nato).


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Dress up calls for a specific 2017 reissue Timex; funny how time gentrified the Marlin from working man's watch to this uber throwback dress watch. 
Still, I love this thing to bits.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wemedge said:


> My latest three:
> 
> View attachment 13853027
> 
> ...


Your Three against mi Dos
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Allied Scout Allied 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Group Shot 
Group Shotb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For today's festivities ... Allied all Day 
Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> For today's festivities ... Allied all Day
> Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Isn't that a Scout Brook?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Isn't that a Scout Brook?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


you got me.. and stand corrected. yes. got them confused ...

look what the mail man brought today

Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> you got me.. and stand corrected. yes. got them confused ...
> 
> look what the mail man brought today
> 
> Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


You need to do a full review on this one.
It has really flown under the radar but is every bit as good as a Waterbury.

I think you should swap the green Weekender dial into it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sport Luxury Black Chrono:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Picked this one up for the hands - all-white sword hands aren't easy to find for Timex...

I've seen close-up pics of this watch and never been impressed - it's always seemed a bit cheap.

But now that I have it on the wrist I've been won over.

It's small at 36mm and has no date - which I like.

Plus the hands are super legible and at normal viewing distances the dial print doesn't seem cheap at all.

The bracelet is light weight (cheap) and that makes it quite comfortable.

So, it's saved from the donor pile for now...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> You need to do a full review on this one.
> It has really flown under the radar but is every bit as good as a Waterbury.
> 
> I think you should swap the green Weekender dial into it.


Sure thing. For starters, I really like the case; I agree with you, as good as a W'bury as far as quality goes. The sour point at this time is the Strap. I was expecting much more as far as the strap goes. It is a bit too small, the quality is just Bleh. It actually shows the spring bars as you can see in the picture. I would've love the design ratio of the 38mm EZ Reader with 20mm lugs.


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Little known trivia. Timex built the gyroscopes for U.S. surface to air missiles in the 1950s. Timex also built Polaroid cameras for Polaroid in the 1960s-1970s. Timex built home computers in the 1980s. 

Within one year of introducing its first sport watch, the Timex Ironman became the best selling watch in the U.S. by 1987 and the best selling sport watch worldwide. 

Say what you will about their changing designs but Timex has consistently solid manufacturing.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Love this


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Had a 21 jewels with a working movement but a terrible case and dial, also had a 21 jewels with a non working movement but beautiful case and dial... I put them together and got this beauty out of it!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jkpa said:


>


Such a masculine and pretty watch simultaneously. 
I really like that Timex chose to make the date window their classic isosceles trapezoid. 
And strangely, I like the smell of the strap...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I've made this my official back up watch for the office.

Back up at Offide by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

wemedge said:


> My latest three:
> 
> View attachment 13853027
> 
> ...


That strap on the midget really gives it's that WWI Trench Watch look that's really nice.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Had a 21 jewels with a working movement but a terrible case and dial, also had a 21 jewels with a non working movement but beautiful case and dial... I put them together and got this beauty out of it!!
> View attachment 13860085
> 
> View attachment 13860087


I'm willing to wager that was the watch on Chief Brody in Jaws.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

These new Todd Snyder Timex's look nice.
https://www.toddsnyder.com/products...ampaign=10&utm_medium=TS&utm_source=LinkShare









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout Mid:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> These new Todd Snyder Timex's look nice.
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/products...ampaign=10&utm_medium=TS&utm_source=LinkShare


Why do the day & date wheels look like they're made of cloth?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Why do the day & date wheels look like they're made of cloth?


No idea could be just the way the picture was taken will be interesting when more photos are released.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

With a lot of leather for the rainy day


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> you got me.. and stand corrected. yes. got them confused ...
> 
> look what the mail man brought today
> 
> Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very nice! What model is this?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weston Ave 38mm Stainless Steel Chrono on Fabric


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a photoshop of the Weston Ave case with a Weekender Chrono dial:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

robbery said:


> Very nice! What model is this?


So.... very dissapointed with that fugly strap which I thought it was going to be much better.

Now it is on a very soft leather that came from another timex (red wing quality).

Now it feels like a proper watch and the leather just gives it the class it was intended for. 100% Archive quality right on par with the Waterbury line. Worth of caution.. it does NOT have Indiglo.. which you can see on the deep black of the dial.

The Roman Numeral and Deep Black Contrast makes it very interesting.

Timex Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

38mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

https://www.timex.com/weston-avenue...TW2R75500LG.html?cgid=men-sale#sz=36&start=37

Still on sale at 50% Off at timex.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

38mm Wonders 
not long ago I thought that 40mm was the minimum I could wear comfortably... well, depends on the design of the dial. the EZ R Tactical is one of my favorites.

38mm Wonders by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> These new Todd Snyder Timex's look nice.
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/products...ampaign=10&utm_medium=TS&utm_source=LinkShare
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really nice, love the day date, great looking .


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

If the Todd Snyders were mechanical they'd really be something. This new Chrono with knurled bezel looks really sharp. If it's all SS, I'll probably have to get one. From Giorgio Galli Design Lab on Instagram.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> If the Todd Snyders were mechanical they'd really be something. This new Chrono with knurled bezel looks really sharp. If it's all SS, I'll probably have to get one. From Giorgio Galli Design Lab on Instagram.


That is very nice.

Stainless, chapter ring with cut-outs, quiet chrono movement, bolted (?) lugs, and that knurled bezel - now I can see the justification of price > $100.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> If the Todd Snyders were mechanical they'd really be something. This new Chrono with knurled bezel looks really sharp. If it's all SS, I'll probably have to get one. From Giorgio Galli Design Lab on Instagram.


That is very nice.

Stainless, 100M WR, chapter ring with cut-outs, (finally, a dial without the 24hr military numbers), quiet chrono movement, bolted (?) lugs, and that knurled bezel - now I can see the justification of price > $100.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> That is very nice.
> 
> Stainless, 100M WR, chapter ring with cut-outs, (finally, a dial without the 24hr military numbers), quiet chrono movement, bolted (?) lugs, and that knurled bezel - now I can see the justification of price > $100.


Worth repeating twice! =)


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

billdebmatt said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a 21 jewels with a working movement but a terrible case and dial, also had a 21 jewels with a non working movement but beautiful case and dial... I put them together and got this beauty out of it!!
> ...


Now that you mention it, it looks pretty darn close actually! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been looking for a T5K341 for a while now. I just happened upon this one, along with a second (in practically mint condition), a white T5K429, and one of the new(er) Atlantis models (on a stainless/rubber band). In total, I figure I paid about $15 per watch. I popped a new battery in as soon as I unpacked it, and everything works perfectly. The seller did say that this one was worn, and it appears to have been the victim of some sort of light solvent splash to the case and strap, but that's only visible on close inspection, and doesn't affect the mineral crystal, which appears dang near perfect.
I'm a bit of a sucker for OD green and orange, so I knew I had to get one. I wasn't sure if the bezel was green because I could find a description that mentioned OD green, but I'm definitely pleased to see that it is.
Not everyone's cup of tea, but it's another that I'm finally enjoying. Hope everyone had a great Tuesday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Feeling my new purchase. 
The timex x end navi.
Not a big timex fan at retail prices I think they are just one above fashion watch imho. But i do have fond memories of indiglo as a kid.
Had a couple over the years Inc a early compass watch and one of the "fashion" chronographs but they didnt really speak to me.
Saw this today for 40 euro and with the small size and no indiglo it was something that actually stood out to me. 
3 straps adds a few different flavours as well which is a nice touch.
Like the aged case and the dull steel hands. And that second hand pops.
So timex you're still a not quite there for me but this is a start.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

This one is going to a friend, but I thought I'd share first. It just highlights how pale I am and looks terrible to me.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

geoffersmaer said:


> Feeling my new purchase.
> The timex x end navi.
> Not a big timex fan at retail prices I think they are just one above fashion watch imho. But i do have fond memories of indiglo as a kid.
> Had a couple over the years Inc a early compass watch and one of the "fashion" chronographs but they didnt really speak to me.
> ...


Complain about Timex being a "fashion" brand, and then buy a Timex made for a literal fashion brand.

Makes sense.

Nice watch, anyway.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Complain about Timex being a "fashion" brand, and then buy a Timex made for a literal fashion brand.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Nice watch, anyway.


.!.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Complain about Timex being a "fashion" brand, and then buy a Timex made for a literal fashion brand.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> Nice watch, anyway.


the irony was not wasted on me don't worry haha. 
and I certainly wasn't complaining just saying why I haven't been picking any up recently.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A mod... I call it the Military Sprite - Military Field case with Military Classic dial:









Here it is on an OD strap - 'cause RetroShave triggered me:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> A mod... I call it the Military Sprite - Military Field case with Military Classic dial:
> 
> View attachment 13867099
> 
> ...


Regardless of strap, that last configuration looks like perfection. I may have to follow your lead there. I've got a "backup" of each of those.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Is anyone here familiar with a malfunction in which all functions of a Timex digital (200m Ironman Triathlon) work perfectly, but Indiglo doesn't light- I should say, doesn't light the dial. When I press the contract with the movement out of the watch, the Indiglo light activates, but very dim. Might have been caused by moisture. Is it fried?

Meanwhile another watch (same model) appears perfect after reset except when I use any functions, the numbers are half there, half not.

Brand new battery in both watches. Both issues persist after reset. Anyone familiar with these issues?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Regardless of strap, that last configuration looks like perfection. I may have to follow your lead there. I've got a "backup" of each of those.


Thanks.

If you're considering it, you should know this wasn't a straight swap - the chapter ring had to be made smaller on a lathe and the dial had to be cut back which ruins the Indiglo - and it no longer goes back into the Military Classic case...

I spent good money buying a Scout to take the green seconds (top pic) hand, but I agree with you that the black looks better.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gym Partner never quits








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sweet E bay find.. for nickels.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Found myself a birth year Mercury! Now to find the perfect strap...maybe a bund.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Always got Timex love, best basic model on the market, imo.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Now, if only it had Indiglo! Same price as my 3 week old Timex which loses 15 minutes every 24 hours. At least my Invicta takes a licking and keeps on ticking!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing this Timex Automatic Rally today has the m25 movement.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

KellenH said:


>


*C L E A N*


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

NOS T-Series Chronograph.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Now, if only it had Indiglo! Same price as my 3 week old Timex which loses 15 minutes every 24 hours. At least my Invicta takes a licking and keeps on ticking!
> 
> View attachment 13870079


someone lost the Invicta forum...

TS pn LEATHER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Just picked up this little gem. So far it's running perfect with a new battery. I would like to put a new crystal in though. This one is pretty scratched up. If anyone knows if they are available and can recommend a reliable seller I can buy from, that would be a great help.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

roknfreewrld said:


> Just picked up this little gem. So far it's running perfect with a new battery. I would like to put a new crystal in though. This one is pretty scratched up. If anyone knows if they are available and can recommend a reliable seller I can buy from, that would be a great help.
> View attachment 13870763
> 
> View attachment 13870765
> ...


No need to replace... you can buff them out...use the same product used for headlight ckeaning...works wonders

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

roknfreewrld said:


> Just picked up this little gem. So far it's running perfect with a new battery. I would like to put a new crystal in though. This one is pretty scratched up. If anyone knows if they are available and can recommend a reliable seller I can buy from, that would be a great help.
> View attachment 13870763
> 
> View attachment 13870765
> ...


Love seeing that old Q, that brings me back. Great looking watch. Looks sharp on that strap.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Another one that hasn't seen much wrist time since the Christmas watches arrived. It's such a joy to wear at the office.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS kind of Friday

TS Fridayn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a _Military Field_ - it's 43mm and brass:









Here's another _Military Field_ - it's 42mm and stainless steel:









These watches are contemporaries. 
I look at and compare the 2 cases and can't quit figure out why Timex thought it necessary to have both.
The guts are swap-able.
Of course, the gray one had to be stainless to have the blasted finish... but why didn't they just make them all stainless.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

roknfreewrld said:


> Just picked up this little gem. So far it's running perfect with a new battery. I would like to put a new crystal in though. This one is pretty scratched up. If anyone knows if they are available and can recommend a reliable seller I can buy from, that would be a great help.
> View attachment 13870763
> 
> View attachment 13870765
> ...


Great googly moogly that's handsome.

There are plenty of high dollar watches that don't even come close to a typeface design that clean and legible.

As for the crystal, it probably can be polished but if you'd still like to replace it you're going to have to remove it, measure and then order. I suggest www.esslinger.com. I've ordered plenty of crystals from them, and their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Here's a _Military Field_ - it's 43mm and brass:
> 
> View attachment 13872881
> 
> ...


There is one Metal Field available in Ebay now for $85 bucks from Thailand for those that may be looking for this Unicorn. Keeps getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This green strap was laying on my dresser and so was the Waterbury so I slipped it on.

Not a combo I would have thought of but, not too bad:


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Thanks. Not bad for $20.00


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Yea the pictures don't do it any justice. It has a textured (linen ?) style dial too. Not bad for $20.00. Thanks for the website info. I will check them out.



ManOnTime said:


> Great googly moogly that's handsome.
> 
> There are plenty of high dollar watches that don't even come close to a typeface design that clean and legible.
> 
> As for the crystal, it probably can be polished but if you'd still like to replace it you're going to have to remove it, measure and then order. I suggest www.esslinger.com. I've ordered plenty of crystals from them, and their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Adding to the IQ collection and the 2nd Fly Back. Great Ebay find... I think it may need a batt very soon
I thought the bezel would rotate.. but not. Would make a very good GMT watch if it did.

Fly Back Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fly Back Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fly Back Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It seems, eberytime i go on afamily get-away, it's the Full size Classic 50 that makes the trip.

16" expected in the next 12 hours.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fly Back Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Fly Back @ Work 
Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

I've got a basic plastic case analog expedition. 14 years, only changed the battery once, Indiglo!
I don't scuba, but the 50M water resistance is holding up fine with swimming etc. on a regular basis.
Accuracy is ok for the price.
I just ignore the date window. with no quick set, you need to spin the hands 24 hours for each day on the short months, and then need to reset the time. Too much bother!

I just changed my daily wear watch to a mechanical seiko in the last 6 months, but still switch to the timex in shock situations (hammering, some sports) because it takes a licking and keeps on ticking!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Doninvt said:


> I've got a basic plastic case analog expedition. 14 years, only changed the battery once, Indiglo!
> I don't scuba, but the 50M water resistance is holding up fine with swimming etc. on a regular basis.
> Accuracy is ok for the price.
> I just ignore the date window. with no quick set, you need to spin the hands 24 hours for each day on the short months, and then need to reset the time. Too much bother!
> ...


where that picture?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Doninvt said:


> I've got a basic plastic case analog expedition. 14 years, only changed the battery once, Indiglo!
> I don't scuba, but the 50M water resistance is holding up fine with swimming etc. on a regular basis.
> Accuracy is ok for the price.
> I just ignore the date window. with no quick set, you need to spin the hands 24 hours for each day on the short months, and then need to reset the time. Too much bother!
> ...


You might consider lubricating to o-rings on the caseback and stem if you swim with it. Not sure how waterproof it is after 14 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> where that picture?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Doninvt said:


> View attachment 13881259


That's [email protected]$$!!


----------



## Herby81 (Jan 7, 2019)

Picked this up for about 40 bucks on sale - just posted a review in the reviews forum!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It seems, every time i go on a family get-away, it's the Full size Classic 50 that makes the trip.
> 
> 16" expected in the next 12 hours.


They were a little conservative with the 16" prediction...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> They were a little conservative with the 16" prediction...
> 
> View attachment 13883337


now that is fun! Snowball fights?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> They were a little conservative with the 16" prediction...
> 
> View attachment 13883337


Damn, but nothing the Ironman can't handle.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> now that is fun! Snowball fights?


It was great.

Snowed so much they ski resorts were closed and it shut down the highways so no one could get in, so we had Tahoe to ourselves...

Fantastic sledding, snow ball fights, cave digging, drifting (this is tough with a front wheel drive minivan and a foot operated emergency brake), snow shoeing, sight seeing, and pizza.



billdebmatt said:


> Damn, but nothing the Ironman can't handle.


Temps were going from 2°-25°F - I should have left it outside to see how much the time changed.

This is pretty repetitive; but for me, the Full Size Classic 50 really is the best all-around watch I've come across.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It was great.
> 
> Snowed so much they ski resorts were closed and it shut down the highways so no one could get in, so we had Tahoe to ourselves...


Powder Powder Powder.... I missed my Season Passes to Heavenly or Squaw!


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> It was great.
> 
> Snowed so much they ski resorts were closed and it shut down the highways so no one could get in, so we had Tahoe to ourselves...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are all having a blast. Winter Vacations are a lot fun.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Weston by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Weston by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Does it have Indiglo? Drilled lugs?


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Just got notification from Timex- this one is leaving the Philippines facility and on the way to me. I used the Valentine's 20% off sale on the timex website and the customizer.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Does it have Indiglo? Drilled lugs?


Drilled lugs? Seems like an easy enough question to answer....

But Timex doesn't put side shots of their watches on their web site - WHY TIMEX, WHY???

So, LMGT4U - and here's the confusing result:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Does it have Indiglo? Drilled lugs?


Negative on the Indiglo I don't recall seeing drilled lugs... but let me double check tonight.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wooo hooo -
Timex has a solar watch> https://www.timex.com/search?q=solar&lang=en_US

rmeron just pointed this out to me.

Amazon is selling them as well: LINK

No Indiglo.

They've put it in the Gallatin case for now, hopefully we'll see it in more:
(Check out the fabric straps on these - they appear to be of excellent quality)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Wooo hooo -
> Timex has a solar watch> https://www.timex.com/search?q=solar&lang=en_US
> 
> rmeron just pointed this out to me.
> ...


Solar but no Indiglo? Hmmm


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Drilled lugs? Seems like an easy enough question to answer....
> 
> But Timex doesn't put side shots of their watches on their web site - WHY TIMEX, WHY???
> 
> ...


This is why I asked about the drilled lugs.

And truth be told, I don't use them for changing straps. I just like the way they look. They really help break up the slab sidedness of a watch case.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweet watch wemedge, I like the Timex T hands and I've got a soft spot for 3,6,9 dials.

Mechanical watches and solar.....these are good times for Timex fans.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Grandpa's Easy Reader today:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> This is why I asked about the drilled lugs.
> 
> And truth be told, I don't use them for changing straps. I just like the way they look. They really help break up the slab sidedness of a watch case.


Confirmed.. it does not have drilled lugs


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I’m a big fan of the new marlin, and who doesn’t love the good old snoopy?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally the Tx Ebay store is seeing some good models with really good discounts.. for those of you in need of motivators and enablers.. 

this one is at a really good price and only 'six' available.. the blue one is out of stock.. so that number may be accurate


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> Finally the Tx Ebay store is seeing some good models with really good discounts.. for those of you in need of motivators and enablers..
> 
> this one is at a really good price and only 'six' available.. the blue one is out of stock.. so that number may be accurate


Just got one thanks! Couldn't help myself given the price ($37).

A few questions to those who have this watch, I know it has Indiglo, but does it have lume?

A quick check with the online manual shows the stopwatch counts up to 30 minutes, but can run continuously for 4 hours before it resets itself. How does that work? Does this have some sort of totalizer to indicate elapsed time in hours?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Just got one thanks! Couldn't help myself given the price ($37).
> 
> A few questions to those who have this watch, I know it has Indiglo, but does it have lume?
> 
> A quick check with the online manual shows the stopwatch counts up to 30 minutes, but can run continuously for 4 hours before it resets itself. How does that work? Does this have some sort of totalizer to indicate elapsed time in hours?


if you want to be able to keep counting more than 30 minutes.. the Fly Back or Linear Chronos are better suited for such task. these can count up to 4 hours accurately. Yes it does have Lume hands.. but Timex lume is a joke. it lasts 1 min and it is gone. see 2nd and 3rd picture. The Fly back actually has a decent lume .. but does not last long.

As far as the chrono questions.. it just keeps turning around; so I like the feature vs the ones that actually stop at the 30 minute mark; in theory you can still meaure up to 4 hours as long as you keep mental note of when you started the chrono function.

TXThursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Wooo hooo -
> Timex has a solar watch> https://www.timex.com/search?q=solar&lang=en_US
> 
> rmeron just pointed this out to me.
> ...


Nice . Good to see !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Just got one thanks! Couldn't help myself given the price ($37).
> 
> A few questions to those who have this watch, I know it has Indiglo, but does it have lume?
> 
> A quick check with the online manual shows the stopwatch counts up to 30 minutes, but can run continuously for 4 hours before it resets itself. How does that work? Does this have some sort of totalizer to indicate elapsed time in hours?











Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Wolfsatz! So, no elapsed hour totalizer but the chrono just continues on. Nice. I was concerned it would stop at 30 minutes. So, some Timex chronos do stop when they reach 30 minutes? I'm glad this isn't one of them. I'll avoid those that have that 30 min. limitation.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks Wolfsatz! So, no elapsed hour totalizer but the chrono just continues on. Nice. I was concerned it would stop at 30 minutes. So, some Timex chronos do stop when they reach 30 minutes? I'm glad this isn't one of them. I'll avoid those that have that 30 min. limitation.


You are welcomed..I'm sure you'll enjoy it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

I've got some love for Timexes. Now I have four of them. Steel Mk1, Waterbury "Rolex Explorer", Expedition Scout with some nice darker finish and Reversed Panda Grey Dial Waterbury Chronograph, which I don't have any photos unfortunately.

I really like them. They're cheap workhorses. It's great that nowadays MK1 and Waterbury line have stainless steel cases not some cheap brass crap like Scout.

In Poland Timexes have opinion of inferior watches compared to Casios and Seikos, which were famous for its quality here in the 80's and 90's . There is no sentiment about historical meaning of these watches like in USA. And a lot of people are warning that Timex can easily broke, that indiglo stops working, that stems are falling out. I don't know. I've got four of them and they work like a charm.
Timex is top notch if we are speaking about design, their designers makes this watches special even if the price is low.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Admof said:


> I've got some love for Timexes. Now I have four of them. Steel Mk1, Waterbury "Rolex Explorer", Expedition Scout with some nice darker finish and Reversed Panda Grey Dial Waterbury Chronograph, which I don't have any photos unfortunately.
> 
> I really like them. They're cheap workhorses. It's great that nowadays MK1 and Waterbury line have stainless steel cases not some cheap brass crap like Scout.
> 
> ...


Well Said and ditto.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

slight mod to the Timex Explorer, see if you can figure out what it is?????


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> slight mod to the Timex Explorer, see if you can figure out what it is?????


Slight?

It looks like a really big Metal Field.

At first I thought you'd just brushed the case, but then I see that the crystal is flat....

and then the bezel looks a bit flatter and the bracelet doesn't fit real tight... so you could have swapped cases...

I'm going with brushed case/bracelet and flat crystal?


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Ahhh, you guessed it!!!!!!!! LOL

Waterbury Tw2p75100 in a Scout 43 case.
I like the flat look rather than the polished case.

figured you'd get it really quick!!!!!!

next experiment is to replace the hands. First time for everything!!!!!!



cayabo said:


> Slight?
> 
> It looks like a really big Metal Field.
> 
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> Ahhh, you guessed it!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Waterbury Tw2p75100 in a Scout 43 case.
> I like the flat look rather than the polished case.
> ...


Excellent.

I'll give fair warning, mod'ing is addictive...


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Just in from Timex via Fedex...

I must say, for the money, the nato straps that come with the Timexes are pretty good.

I'm glad they still have the option for this watch dial in the Waterbury line.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Currently on eBay ( LINK ):

TIMEX Empty Watch Display Box Only
$10.64 + $20.93 shipping


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

New to me


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> New to me


You've got both ends of the size spectrum covered...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> New to me


Welcome to the CKC. as in Cool Kids Club... Great Combo!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> New to me


Welcome to the CKC. as in Cool Kids Club... Great Combo!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

wemedge said:


> Just in from Timex via Fedex...
> 
> I must say, for the money, the nato straps that come with the Timexes are pretty good.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch . Such a classic well executed design. Timex can make a well designed watch for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Sweet!


wemedge said:


> Just in from Timex via Fedex...
> 
> I must say, for the money, the nato straps that come with the Timexes are pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

wemedge said:


> Just in from Timex via Fedex...
> 
> I must say, for the money, the nato straps that come with the Timexes are pretty good.
> 
> ...


Nice really nice, love the presentation as well.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I've tried a few straps on this. The original was very well used when I acquired the watch about 5-6 years ago. This strap is all black, including the buckle, from Wocci. [EDIT]The dial is a dark green but the lighting is very dark in this photo so it looks blackish. [/EDIT]


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

You got to try that one on a nice Nato! 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

mystic nerd said:


> I've tried a few straps on this. The original was very well used when I acquired the watch about 5-6 years ago. This strap is all black, including the buckle, from Wocci. [EDIT]The dial is a dark green but the lighting is very dark in this photo so it looks blackish. [/EDIT]


I've had mine on a Di Modell Chronissimo


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fogbound said:


> I've had mine on a Di Modell Chronissimo


LOL - strap cost 3x the watch.

Looks good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wemedge said:


> Just in from Timex via Fedex...
> 
> I'm glad they still have the option for this watch dial in the Waterbury line.


Let me put it this way.. I have never bought a Timex expecting a good strap. However many times I've been surprised by how well made some of the straps are.

My last dissapointed was with the Weton from the Archive collection. The watch is supreme.. but the strap is just awful.

This is the NATO that came with it. It is not even fit properly.

Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Doninvt said:


> I've got a basic plastic case analog expedition. 14 years, only changed the battery once, Indiglo!
> I don't scuba, but the 50M water resistance is holding up fine with swimming etc. on a regular basis.
> Accuracy is ok for the price.
> I just ignore the date window. with no quick set, you need to spin the hands 24 hours for each day on the short months, and then need to reset the time. Too much bother!
> ...


For a long time I thought my easy reader didn't have quickset, but I played around with the crown and discovered it actually did. There's just no "click" so it's hard to tell when it's in the right place

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome to the CKC. as in Cool Kids Club... Great Combo!


Thank you. I have been a lurker over here for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The AnaDigi for the wrist today...

Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Had a tide/temp/compass for years but now my eyes can't get any use except for normal time. Every family member who asks me about watches I start with Timex (mostly farm folk and frugal) unless they are interested in the mechanics or a specific style. 

I see a person with a Timex and I assume a person who wants an affordable no nonsense watch that will last them as long as they don't get too rough. I'd judge a person with an expensive watch before I'd judge someone with an affordable one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

gav1230 said:


> For a long time I thought my easy reader didn't have quickset, but I played around with the crown and discovered it actually did. There's just no "click" so it's hard to tell when it's in the right place


Well,on an Easy Reader with Day/Date, both of you are correct.
The date is quick-set - forward and backward.
But the day is NOT, you have to run the hands through 24 hours to click it over.

This can be confusing for longtime Seiko 5 owners who are used to the date changing when you rotate the crown one direction and the day changing when you rotate the opposite.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My Andros with broken day:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Oooo affordable orange diver with indiglo.
I wonder how bright the indiglo will be with orange dial and if this is the start of timex pumping out some bright colored diverish watches. Hopefully yellow and lime green are next


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


would like to see Timex get back into making Pilot watches


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I REALLY like that one. But to find one at less then $100 is problematic at best....


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

New pride and joy:


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

My new Timex:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13901351
> 
> 
> Oooo affordable orange diver with indiglo.
> I wonder how bright the indiglo will be with orange dial and if this is the start of timex pumping out some bright colored diverish watches. Hopefully yellow and lime green are next


Speaking of which has timex ever made a true dive watch ?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes. Search up Reef Gear!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today it feels like a Chrono Day 
Legendary Expedition Field Chrono

This one is a staple in my collection. The function of the chronograph is awesome.
It may appear that it only measures 30 minutes, but the fact is that the chrono will keep going for up to four hours.

Expedition Field Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Coming soon:









Here's another pic of the Orange Diver - the strap is interesting:


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't like the hour hand on that Orange Timex. In MY particular case Seiko for the win.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I don't like the hour hand on that Orange Timex. In MY particular case Seiko for the win.


they sit very well on the 3 GMT

World Timers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Good grief - Timex never really says anything about their new watches, it's just by chance one "discovers" them.

Here are 2 really cool looking watches. I can't tell what they do when glancing at them, but they look dope.
They actually have the IQ+ Activity tracker module in them and cost $209 (!!!!).
Anyway... they have a nifty new strap Timex has come up with that is elastic - seems very comfortable but might be terrible; who knows? Timex doesn't seem to be sending anything to anyone for reviews.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

cayabo said:


> Good grief - Timex never really says anything about their new watches, it's just by chance one "discovers" them.
> 
> Here are 2 really cool looking watches. I can't tell what they do when glancing at them, but they look dope.
> They actually have the IQ+ Activity tracker module in them and cost $209 (!!!!).
> ...


My Timex is new to the site so I pulled the trigger and bought it.

It appears exclusive to Timex and it isn't even in the mass retail channels yet.

OTOH, Timex carries Todd Synder releases after they've been out awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmm. Seems like Timex's take on Erika's Marine Nationale strap.








MN strap (left), AliEx version (right)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

"Tactical" Activity? o|


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> they sit very well on the 3 GMT
> 
> World Timers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The tiny lego record player is the best thing I've seen in ages.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> View attachment 13903791
> 
> ...


What what! The top chronograph looks great. Need information

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ABSOLUTELY NONE! I've had two bad ones in a row----unbelievable!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> "Tactical" Activity? o|


I was counting on you.

I mean really, how does a watch discern what type of activity a person is up to anyway? 
Personally, I engage in more Tactile Activity than Tactical.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> What what! The top chronograph looks great. Need information


It's from the Instagram account of Timex' design house in Italy - there appears to be multiple different "colorways" of this watch and it will be released "soon".


----------



## thepartsguy (Feb 17, 2019)

Only love I have for Timex these days is for older digital ones. As a kid in the 60-70s I had a wind-up basic black dial model that worked for 20 yrs. Then I got two dive models over 3 years. Both failed in that time. One only lasted 6 months. I was surfing and looked at the time, there was a bubble that was about a third of the crystal. The watched had nearly completely filled with water. After that was when I got 1 Armitron automatics, several Casio digitals and then my Heuer. I later started to get Timex Ironman models when they came out and finally had a reliable Timex again. I have about 5 various vintage Ironmans I've used working and cycling. These all still work and I've only disposed of one or two others that I beat the crap out of but they still worked. Had 7 in all. I also have a rare Timex Stealth that still works. I occasionally wear the Ironmans in summer when outside working or cycling but after this post I might break out the Stealth too.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

cayabo said:


> It's from the Instagram account of Timex' design house in Italy - there appears to be multiple different "colorways" of this watch and it will be released "soon".


Thanks for the link: This looks sharp!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

OK, that is sexy as hell. If it is in the Allied line then the case would be stainless. It looks like drilled lugs or a screw in fixed bar to me.

If it is the same module as the current Allied Chrono, and the current model is 42mm then this might be 42-44 depending on how much that extra bezel comes out. Thoughts on the size?

Does the Chrono hand in this module have run on the central seconds hand?

I would probably get one if it were 39 or 40mm. I should probably just get one of the current pulsar military models :think:.

Still, this watch has a lot going for it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> ABSOLUTELY NONE! I've had two bad ones in a row----unbelievable!
> 
> View attachment 13905243


just recently I had to re-send 3 Bulova's until I got a good working one from Amazon. Just keep trying... that Easy Reader model is great looking.

Here's my EZ R Tactical 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

an my youngling's RR EZ R 
RR EZ R by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> an my youngling's RR EZ R
> RR EZ R by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Come on man, quit posting that and making me want one. I am trying to cut down on watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Come on man, quit posting that and making me want one. I am trying to cut down on watches.


you need to put a timer on this thread.... did I say that they come in different colors? Flavors and sizes?

Many Flavors by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BTW a little birdie told me the Timex Ebay store has this Gem for only $21.99.. found one even better.. the Blue Pop one available via Rakuten/shop at 20.99


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13901351
> 
> 
> Oooo affordable orange diver with indiglo.
> I wonder how bright the indiglo will be with orange dial and if this is the start of timex pumping out some bright colored diverish watches. Hopefully yellow and lime green are next


Wonder if these have rotating bezels and if the green lume color markers and hands are actually lumed?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Guys, 
check out the new arrivals section of timex.com

https://www.timex.com/browse/new/mens-new-arrivals/

That expedition Solar looks pretty nifty as well as the new Anadigi

Specs of the Chrono

INDIGLO® Night-Light with Night-Mode
Chronograph Measures to 1/20th Second
Date Feature
Case Material: Low Lead Brass
Band Color: Brown
Buckle/Clasp: Buckle
Case Color: Silver-Tone
Case Finish: Brushed
Case Shape: Round
Case Size: Full Size
Crystal/Lens: Mineral Glass
Dial Color: Black


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Allied LT black chronograph showing OOS? Also the chronograph showing 40mm in title but specs say 42mm. Maybe it’s 42mm and 40mm for 3 hander?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> Allied LT black chronograph showing OOS? Also the chronograph showing 40mm in title but specs say 42mm. Maybe it's 42mm and 40mm for 3 hander?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OOS?

The specs say it is 42mm. The non Chrono is most likely a glorified Scout case.. so it should be 40mm


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just scaled the photos and the CHRONO is 42mm (even though the title is 42mm) and the 3-hander is 40mm.... why Timex why?

I'm super disappointed that it is brass as Giorgio Galli specifically stated that they would be SS.
And where are the combos that were on Instagram, I think they are better than what's been released.

Anyway, the crown at 4 O'clock is interesting and it has "TX" on it:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Ranger Solar is very interesting as it will fit into the 38mm T-Retro case....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The Ranger Solar is very interesting as it will fit into the 38mm T-Retro case....


I'd be willing to send you one to have a mod if you have an available T retro case.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> OOS?
> 
> The specs say it is 42mm. The non Chrono is most likely a glorified Scout case.. so it should be 40mm


OOS out of stock. At least that's what I'm getting? The other versions seem to have stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

T44921 is near the Amazon all time low. Currently ~$24 https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T44921...ywords=t44921&qid=1550622565&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Lots of nice looking new offerings from Timex. Somehow though I'm drawn to this: the Boost. Kinda reminds me of my G-Shock GD-350.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Green Dial Allied on the bay at 49.99. Not necessarily a bargain.. but a pretty face with a good strap!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Watc...=item3b2a5ccde3:g:wsMAAOSwNwhcXN1Q:rk:12:pf:0

There is also the brown version of the Military Field available


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

anyone know who Mr. Pines, Phillip is?


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ve owned several Timex pieces and all have been great for what I paid for them (under $50). My biggest complaint and what has kept me from purchasing more is how loud all of them have been. Hate how I can hear
it ticking whether on my wrist or from across the room, haha. Outside of that no real qualms considering the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

efawke said:


> I've owned several Timex pieces and all have been great for what I paid for them (under $50). My biggest complaint and what has kept me from purchasing more is how loud all of them have been. Hate how I can hear
> it ticking whether on my wrist or from across the room, haha. Outside of that no real qualms considering the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


upgrade to any SS case and you won't have that problem.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> anyone know who Mr. Pines, Phillip is?


Yeah, he's married to Tina Argen.
They have a kid named Russ Ian.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Yeah, he's married to Tina Argen.
> They have a kid named Russ Ian.


Well.. Phillip, Tina and Russ do make a good family.

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I think Phillip Pines is the country of origin.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I think Phillip Pines is the country of origin.


I wonder what kind of Pines they grow over there?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I wonder what kind of Pines they grow over there?


Not sure, but after thinking about it a bit to more I think Phillip Pines must be Todd Snyder's design rival.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wolf Shoots!









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wolf scores ... 
she likes and approves ...

This one is one pretty nifty EZ R

The band alone is worth it!








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am very impressed with Timex execution on both the EZ R Pop and the EZ R Sig. Both watches have unique characteristics that are very very good.

Starting with the Pop, just the quality of the strap is worth it! That strap is gorgeous and perhaps on par with the Red Wing straps. Brand new out of the box is soft, the pink color is very nice and even all the way though.

The Signature has more elegant / dressy remarks. Applied hour markers, lumed hands, special case-back, the strap is not as good the the Pop, but still really good and with red stitching that goes with the red Signature on the dial. The Gold finish is also nice and even all the way though.

These two watches are a TRUE bargain for the current TX Ebay prices. Just shave off your normal Sbux routine for a couple of days you are all set!

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Sig by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Lots of nice looking new offerings from Timex. Somehow though I'm drawn to this: the Boost. Kinda reminds me of my G-Shock GD-350.
> 
> View attachment 13908301


Aw man that looks delicious!
I can't see it on either UK or US Timex site at present though. Teasers!
I'd get one in white and one in black if the price is right.
If it has world time it'd be a 'kill all the other digitals at entry level' appeal.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

TIMEX UK IF YOU ARE READING THIS REALLY BIG LETTERS BUT I'M NOT SHOUTING JUST BEING FIRM AND DIRECT!
UK AVAILABILITY PLEASE!
DON'T FOB US OFF WITH SLEEKS! IT AIN'T EVEN FUNNY!

X'D
iluTimexpls


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok, 2 timezones only, 3 wudda been nice but I ain't mad atcha, I'm already boning up on my global time memorisation.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Lolz, most media links are dead.
I surmise: There's no way Kantye can claim 'Boost' means 'oh all me'. Come on.
2nd surmise: Maybe call it 'Ignition' instead?
Err, on second thoughts maybe not.

...


X'D


Surmising 3: 
Blast?
Turbo? (turbo sounds good, matches the aesthetic a bit imo, plus alliteration makes for good memorability.)
Trooper? or The Trooper.

It definitely has a clunky (it's a compliment) yet futurey look to it.
I want 2. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Lots of nice looking new offerings from Timex. Somehow though I'm drawn to this: the Boost. Kinda reminds me of my G-Shock GD-350.
> 
> View attachment 13908301


To me it looks like a turtle shell. If they made one in white and put a low temp module in it then that might be interesting. Could make a good over the snow jacket watch for shoveling snow.

I hope everyone in Boston is enjoying shoveling the freezing rain soaked snow this morning. It actually wasn't too bad.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex continues the release of new models.

This one is similar to the orange dialed one:









And here's one that I would get for my kid if they had a black-dialed version.
It is 34mm and all stainless:









And I really like the case shape when viewed from the side:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> And here's one that I would get for my kid if they had a black-dialed version.
> It is 34mm and all stainless:
> 
> And I really like the case shape when viewed from the side:


Ask. and you shall receive!!!!

https://www.timex.com/waterbury-cla...Gold-Tone-Black&cgid=waterbury-womens#start=1

Perhaps you meant.. silver on black... ??


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not long ago someone was discussing scratches on old school timex.... this is a winning combo for those scratch baddies

Dome Fix by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wearing this today. Swapped straps. I've included a side-by-side shot with the donor watch sporting the original band from the MK1. This OD green canvas strap is one of, if not the best band I've found on a Timex, as opposed to the original from the MK1, which is one of, if not the worst- extremely flimsy and cheap feeling. After almost one month, the MK1 is keeping perfect time, to the second.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Sort of a Timex... 








I believe to be a mid-late 40's Kelton.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today is the Aluminum MK1 - like most blue watches, it changes with the lighting:


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

This one just came in yesterday:

Waterbury 38mm


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Some of you will be interested in this - a Ritche strap on a Rugged Field.
Free shipping took less than 40 hours from Amazon order to my doorstep.

The nicest Nato straps I have are stock pieces from Timex - this blows them away.
(I don't have any "seat belt" Nato experience at all.)

Not only is it thick, it's smooth and supple.

In fact, it is too thick - I'm going to cut off the extra flap since the watch sits so high.
Added bonus - Once I do that I'll be able to swap the buckle to black or blasted since the keeper is fabric.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

My five year old Weekender. Love this little watch.

View attachment 13917567


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

View attachment 13918273


Found this 1962 working Timex Electric on eBay for just over $20. Catalog 9017 movement 67.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cowslinger (Feb 5, 2013)

I am starting to do some work involving both East Coast and Pacific time zones, so seeing an opportunity to rationalize a watch purchase, I leaped into shopping. I am a little soured on automatics at the moment - there has been some expensive servicing recently for both a Hamilton (7 years old, so that is reasonable) and a Squale (3 years old, so rather unhappy about that one) - so I looked for a quartz option. It's still brand new to me, but so far so good with this Timex Navi Ocean. The 12 hour bezel is an elegantly simple solution to tracking another timezone without adding another hand and complication. The watch looks great in person and feels substantial. Some might not like its relative small size (38mm case with 18mm lugs) but I prefer watches in the 38-40mm range.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

cowslinger said:


> View attachment 13919581


That's a very clean no-nonsense watch - looks good.

Again, I have failed to set the date correctly... good thing I take a pic everyday to figure it out:

View attachment 13919663


----------



## mjkerpan (Nov 22, 2016)

Continuing the string of Expeditions, here's the one I just bought. $43 at Target and worth every penny.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cowslinger said:


> I am starting to do some work involving both East Coast and Pacific time zones, so seeing an opportunity to rationalize a watch purchase, I leaped into shopping. I am a little soured on automatics at the moment - there has been some expensive servicing recently for both a Hamilton (7 years old, so that is reasonable) and a Squale (3 years old, so rather unhappy about that one) - so I looked for a quartz option. It's still brand new to me, but so far so good with this Timex Navi Ocean. The 12 hour bezel is an elegantly simple solution to tracking another timezone without adding another hand and complication. The watch looks great in person and feels substantial. Some might not like its relative small size (38mm case with 18mm lugs) but I prefer watches in the 38-40mm range.


.. nor that I am a frequent traveler but I do like GMTs a lot. So I am very happy with the previous edition of the Timex GMT. it fits the sexy appeal box, utilitarian function, and has been amazing keeping sync to atomic to within 1-2 seconds for the last 3 cycles. The new Allied 3 GMT is also a sexy piece.

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



cayabo said:


> That's a very clean no-nonsense watch - looks good.
> 
> Again, I have failed to set the date correctly... good thing I take a pic everyday to figure it out:
> 
> View attachment 13919663


You and I both have the same problem with the super small date windows on some of our pieces. I do like having date or preferably day/date but many watches are extremely small and with the shadows makes it impossible for me to tell the time without stressing.... I do the same, take pictures or ask the younglings to tell me the date.

^^^ Does that Chrono has a rotating inner bezel? What is the 4th button on the left for?

Gym partner for today. Awesome Ironman; my favorite of the army.

IronMan 50Lap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The chrono function is standard Timex M921 - sweep center hand, seconds in the small dial at 6 o'clock... no moving chapter ring or bezel.

But this watch is also an EZ-set alarm. If you look real close you'll see a couple wires attached to red and white triangles at 12 o'clock. The extra knob is to move those little buggers around and when pulled out, sets the alarm to "ON".


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally have a Bayman inbound


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> Finally have a Bayman inbound
> 
> View attachment 13920891


Are they offering it again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The chrono function is standard Timex M921 - sweep center hand, seconds in the small dial at 6 o'clock... no moving chapter ring or bezel.
> 
> But this watch is also an EZ-set alarm. If you look real close you'll see a couple wires attached to red and white triangles at 12 o'clock. The extra knob is to move those little buggers around and when pulled out, sets the alarm to "ON".


...wishful thinking... I thought it was an inner rotating bezel.. good looking chrono all the way around.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ...wishful thinking... I thought it was an inner rotating bezel.. good looking chrono all the way around.


Want a Timex with a rotating chapter ring?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Want a Timex with a rotating chapter ring?
> 
> View attachment 13920995


Holy Moly!!! what a heck is that? Moon Phase.. 5 weeks?.. Rail road track... man.. some of the vintage watches are really really good.. this one is just Fugly all the way around.

What I really want is a 200WR Reef Gear or similar Diver. There is one being sold from India.. but, India likes fakes...

I also want the Roman Numeral Bank Street ?? .. kicked my butt many times for not getting it when TX Ebay had it for 20something last year.

I also want the Military Field gray... but can't get myself to pay more than a Benji for one. Two browns available now.. one new one used :"Vintage Timex Military Field Stainless 100meter Mens Watch Brand New Condition:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NormanF said:


> Are they offering it again?


No, one of our alert brethren sent me a PM earlier about one on eBay, as he remembered I had missed the Bayman boat and was wanting one. I paid too much, but got what I wanted.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> No, one of our alert brethren sent me a PM earlier about one on eBay, as he remembered I had missed the Bayman boat and was wanting one. I paid too much, but got what I wanted.


Would love to hear your review on it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Would love to hear your review on it


Even before it arrives, I am psyched about the countdown bezel.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I’m jealous  Missed the Greats Bayman and search for it from time to time. Considering it sold out (thanks to a known online hype machine) I’m surprised it’s hard to find. Might just grab an Allied Coastline. 

Enjoy the Bayman . Obviously Greats didn’t make enough lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

If its a limited edition, pull the trigger.

Scarcity has value.

They may make it again in the future but I doubt it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am a bit frustrated with some of my date windows. They are either ridiculously small, or just plainly not well designed. 
I was thinking as to why I don't have problems with most day/dates but have the hardest time with some date windows on many of my TXs. Besides being too small, even with reading glasses I have the hardest time. Most of the time I have to take a picture to blow it up to know which way I need to set it. It also does not help that it seems that there is a big clearance from the actual window to the date wheel which makes unwanted shadows which is an added obstacle.

I was helping organizing my younglig's bedroom and decided to pick his Casio which he does not wear at all. I was very surprised that on most angles I can see the date without problem. I think the window and numbers is about 1mm bigger than the small window TXs.

These are taken at exactly the same distance using a coffee cup without zoom.

I really wish for more day/dates offerings and also bigger date windows or nothing at all.

SUNDAY TICKERS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SUNDAY TICKERS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SUNDAY TICKERS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SUNDAY TICKERS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> These are taken at exactly the same distance using a coffee cup without zoom.


I find this humorous - I have a special cup for this exact purpose...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Got this strap just for this watch, and now that it's mounted I'm a bit torn.
I vacillate between - "It's a really really great combo" and "does it really not go together?".


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It is a matter of personal taste...my wife whocj has a special eye for dressing (she pocks my outfits for work) would say it does. Not work (green / green ) 

As for me, i do like it... if you were to try a bit different... i would go with Khaki with green with higlights ... reversing the pattern. 

Any good Khaki would also work great. 




Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone have a chance to handle one of these in person? Does the bezel rotate?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> Anyone have a chance to handle one of these in person? Does the bezel rotate?
> 
> View attachment 13924745


Did you not read the description right on the Timex site?


----------



## Helo (Jan 21, 2017)

I still have this one


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> Did you not read the description right on the Timex site?


Didn't see that when I was first checking it out. Nice. It does rotate.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Been looking for one of these in nice shape. Mission accomplished


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Old School Vibe tonight?

20170828_215418 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gym Partner
Ironman Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ironman Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Didn't see that when I was first checking it out. Nice. It does rotate.


Since they are brand new.. I don't think anyone has it yet.

This one is one good looking AnaDigi and the rotating bezel is an added plus!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Since they are brand new.. I don't think anyone has it yet.
> 
> This one is one good looking AnaDigi and the rotating bezel is an added plus!


Yup. I'm pretty smitten. I love a well executed anadigi.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Yup. I'm pretty smitten. I love a well executed anadigi.


Your post is begging for a pic of a blue-dialed black resin anadigi???


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Shoe swap. Have a great day, all!




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ah ha - if one chooses the angle correctly, that date doesn't matter....


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Loving this Timex today. Just arrived from Japan- T5B141. The solid stainless steel version of the watch from Stranger Than Fiction (T56371 brass case). I've been hunting for one of these for a while. I hope everyone has a "solid" Thursday. Sorry- couldn't resist.

Also, if anyone has a link to fit this band that you would be willing to spare, I'd happily pay for it. It fits, but I think it will fit a bit tight when summer heats up.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

semi Old School Fly Back 
this one is one sweet ticket. I think I like it more than the newer one

IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife was not only wearing his new EZR Pop.. she took it to another level! 
This is her picture!

EZ R Pink by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

No Love indeed......

Blue Expedition Orange Silicon 2-28-19 II by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stainless steel "diver". The bezel doesn't rotate and its WR is only 30 m. Used to have Mercedes hands... -


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Loving this Timex today. Just arrived from Japan- T5B141. The solid stainless steel version of the watch from Stranger Than Fiction (T56371 brass case). I've been hunting for one of these for a while. I hope everyone has a "solid" Thursday. Sorry- couldn't resist.
> 
> Also, if anyone has a link to fit this band that you would be willing to spare, I'd happily pay for it. It fits, but I think it will fit a bit tight when summer heats up.
> 
> ...




That is way cool!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> That is way cool!


I am a bit envious too.... but this one is not bad at all either. 
Happy Friday all! 
AnaDigi Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13937837


Is this a mod?

Day/Date.. Red Seconds Hand... Tach and White Dial? Lovely!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> I am a bit envious too.... but this one is not bad at all either.
> Happy Friday all!
> AnaDigi Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I dig this one too, with the double zeroes. Very nice!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

I do love this Timex. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## gopurdue999 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd like to pick up a 40mm Marlin if they hadn't made the hands so short.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin in Action earlier today

Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this a mod?
> 
> Day/Date.. Red Seconds Hand... Tach and White Dial? Lovely!


Not a mod. T2N228

I kept seeing this on eBay and clicking on the tiny thumbnail, then I'd see the tachymeter and scoff.
I did this so many times I had to admit I liked the watch.
I'm happy with it and have completely got over the tachymeter.

The "hollow" hands are interesting, especially with Indiglo:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Mini Review of the Easy Reader Pop TW2R99500ZA*


I recently picked up TW2R99400ZA for my lovely wife (PINK version) as I also picked up the EZ R Signature for myself. Wnen both watches arrived, I was surprised how lovely the leather band is on my wife's model; and then went to go ahead to pick up the Orange version to see if they have the same band. To my delight, the leather band on both watches is one of the best straps I've gotten on a timex watch. The strap color is well applied as the way through on both sides. Orange on top and gray on the bottom, stitching is perfect. The band is large enough for a big wrist, I have a 7 and 3/4 inch wrist and still 4 holes left on the strap.

This watch is advertised as a women's watch, given that most of the other colors which at the time of this writing; there are 10 color combinations being sold at the main TX site. The orange color does not seem very feminine to me and I think it is ok for a guy to wear just fine. This one has a Gold case with a cream dial; golden hour and minute hands and matching orange seconds hand. The crown is signed with the TX logo.

The case has a very smooth and polish gold finish. This version has large arabic numerals which makes the watch wear on the larger side. The dial is signed with Easy Reader POP giving it an extra detail to differentiate from other EZ Rs. The overall design of the watch is well thought and timex has pulled it all well together. I am also very glad that they did not include a date on this model. Also as another pleasing elements that I was not expecting; on both watches the second hand is hitting the pips and while you can still hear the tick at night, they are not as loud as other brass case models.

Even at full MSRP of $65, this watch makes a very nice gift. The strap alone if you were getting something of similar quality at the bay or amazon would be at least $20. My wife love the pink version and many other combinations are eye catchy. The bay also has an all black version with a red hand and with a date which also manly enough for a us guys.

I am glad that Timex keeps givings this sweet surprises and has kept pushing the quality up while maintaining cost down... The fun and value factor is all there on all these models.





> Case Material: Low Lead Brass
> Band Color: Orange
> Buckle/Clasp: Buckle
> Case Color: Gold-Tone
> ...


And now for the Eye Candy
EZ R Pop Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Pop Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Pop Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Pop Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Pop Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

EZ R Pop Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I sure don’t hate them and I happen to be wearing one today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Not a mod. T2N228
> 
> I kept seeing this on eBay and clicking on the tiny thumbnail, then I'd see the tachymeter and scoff.
> I did this so many times I had to admit I liked the watch.
> ...


I think the tach is a gimmick on this one.. but from the Eye Candy perspective, it works very well.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm working on making a Timex that looks a bit like the Sinn 556i LE - need to get a set of hands:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Afternoon switch:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ez R by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

*Gruen Precision built by Times??*

I have a "Precision by Gruen" quartz watch with an Indiglo-type function. The dial glows when you press in on the crown.
Does anyone here have any insight into whether Timex made or sourced these for Gruen?

The movement is labeled "China". Photos below.

I find two ways in which the glow feature different from the Timex Indiglows that I've seen:
1) It remains lit for about 3-4 seconds after you release the crown.
2) Instead of being powered by one 3V CRxxxx battery, it is powered by three small ones, size SR626SW. One of the three powers the timekeeping function, the other two (that have hold-down tabs visible in photo) power the Indiglow. There's a lift-off nylon piece about the size of the entire movement, with a protrusion that presses into the recessed hole for the timing battery, to hold that battery in place.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Gruen Precision built by Times??*



mystic nerd said:


> I have a "Precision by Gruen" quartz watch with an Indiglo-type function. The dial glows when you press in on the crown.
> Does anyone here have any insight into whether Timex made or sourced these for Gruen?
> 
> The movement is labeled "China". Photos below.
> ...


I am not by far an expert on Timex movements, but that does not look like a TX movement at all. 
Key items; Timex do prefers a single battery and the big CR2016 as of 90's. The 3 second function is also present on some Intelligent Quartz models like the 3GMT and Fly Backs. If the movements were outsources, they would still be made by Mr. Pines, Phillip (Phillipines); not China.

Is this a find you got from the Bay or what's the history of it? Nice looking dial (easy readerish).

TX Exp Chrono Rip by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Gruen Precision built by Times??*



Wolfsatz said:


> I am not by far an expert on Timex movements, but that does not look like a TX movement at all.
> Key items; Timex do prefers a single battery and the big CR2016 as of 90's. The 3 second function is also present on some Intelligent Quartz models like the 3GMT and Fly Backs. If the movements were outsources, they would still be made by Mr. Pines, Phillip (Phillipines); not China.
> 
> Is this a find you got from the Bay or what's the history of it? Nice looking dial (easy readerish).
> ...


Wolfsatz, 
It's a thrift shop find.
18 mm. strap lugs, by the way, and 38 mm. case diameter, excluding crown.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Gruen Precision built by Times??*



mystic nerd said:


> Wolfsatz,
> It's a thrift shop find.
> 18 mm. strap lugs, by the way, and 38 mm. case diameter, excluding crown.


Great find.. after a good cleaning it should be really good. I suggest you put this on a nice leather or Nylon NATO... that leather strap has been shrunk and you can see the spring bars. Should do nicely as a Field Watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Gruen Precision built by Times??*



mystic nerd said:


> I have a "Precision by Gruen" quartz watch with an Indiglo-type function. The dial glows when you press in on the crown.
> Does anyone here have any insight into whether Timex made or sourced these for Gruen?
> 
> The movement is labeled "China". Photos below.
> ...


Very interesting.

I have no idea.

It is rare that an online search has no results, but that's what I get searching Gruen xh-624. And a search for Gruen Precision with night light turns up nothing.

This looks like pre-21st century tech. I've seen a few Timex from the mid-1990's (Indiglo was introduced in 1992 - I always have a problem with this timeline, since there's a famous story of someone in the World Trade Center using Indiglo to get out of the building on 9/11/2001... but I digress) and the circuit boards don't look like this. The usage of the battery (or 3) seems a little odd for Timex. So my guess would be this has nothing to do with Timex engineering or manufacturing. It would make sense that they licensed the Indiglo technology though. But maybe they had competing intellectual property and were slow to the Patent. This may have been their attempt at undermining Timex claims??? Who knows? Seems like there could be an interesting story here.

BTW - what's with the "JAPAN MOVT" clearly stamped on the back and a big 'ol "CHINA" sticker when you open it up?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> BTW - what's with the "JAPAN MOVT" clearly stamped on the back and a big 'ol "CHINA" sticker when you open it up?


I suspect that the board we see just distributing power to other components. If you remove the power board then I am guessing that an appropriately sourced movement will be below.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Green T40051 Expedition. 38mm.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

steve399 said:


> Been looking for one of these in nice shape. Mission accomplished
> 
> View attachment 13926565


I happen to buy this same model today any idea what year it came out it's really a nice looking digital.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Earlier today...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Todd Snyder Military M2 in 38mm case - TW4B05800*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Everybody please buy Pancho a Beer!







sw


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

LOL, Glad you got it my friend!!!!!!

Enjoy!!!!!

Pancho



Wolfsatz said:


> Everybody please buy Pancho a Beer!
> 
> View attachment 13946993
> sw


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Miyota 0S10 powered, 12 hour chrono.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Miyota 0S10 powered, 12 hour chrono.


Ohhhhhh - you didn't.

Is that the one that's been on eBay forever?

Absolutely love that dial.

Excellent strapping - I appreciate the asymmetry & and color matching - did you weave it yourself?

I do wonder what that dial would look like in the "standard" 927 chrono?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Ohhhhhh - you didn't.
> 
> Is that the one that's been on eBay forever?
> 
> ...


I actually picked this one up from Japan last year, and the strap is from Ague (now closed, sadly). I actually picked up this version (and another with numbers on the bezel) with the intention of trying a swap from the black 927 with Arabic numerals to make a sort of homage to the type II military watches produced by Benrus. Though theirs weren't chronographs, the case shape is similar.

I have to admit that the steel dial is what initially attracted me to this one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

43mm Field Mikitary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

43mm Field Mikitary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I actually picked this one up from Japan last year, and the strap is from Ague (now closed, sadly). I actually picked up this version (and another with numbers on the bezel) with the intention of trying a swap from the black 927 with Arabic numerals to make a sort of homage to the type II military watches produced by Benrus. Though theirs weren't chronographs, the case shape is similar.
> 
> I have to admit that the steel dial is what initially attracted me to this one.


A dial swap?

I'd love to see pics of both.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Digging the looks of the B-29 Chrono. I had never seen one posted here recently so I thought I would share some internet sourced images. I am not sure I need one, but it is certainly different.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> Miyota 0S10 powered, 12 hour chrono.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice!!!!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> Digging the looks of the B-29 Chrono. I had never seen one posted here recently so I thought I would share some internet sourced images. I am not sure I need one, but it is certainly different.


I have couple of them from Brave Wave series. Unfortunate for me analog part on both been dead on arrival. So not much to post. Great vintages!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> I have couple of them from Brave Wave series. Unfortunate for me analog part on both been dead on arrival. So not much to post. Great vintages!


That is a bummer on them being DOA. Unrelated, but I saw an eBay picture showing the back of the movement and it has...multiple batteries. Not unheard of, but not a standard Timex thing. I believe the 'Stranger than Fiction' watch uses 2 batteries as well.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> That is a bummer on them being DOA. Unrelated, but I saw an eBay picture showing the back of the movement and it has...multiple batteries. Not unheard of, but not a standard Timex thing. I believe the 'Stranger than Fiction' watch uses 2 batteries as well.





Sporkboy said:


> I believe the 'Stranger than Fiction' watch uses 2 batteries as well.


I can confirm that. In fact, both battery types are engraved on the caseback for the STF watch. The entire reason I started hunting for the stainless cased version of that watch was because I read a blog post in which the writer mistakenly bought a second watch due to the fact that he thought that the first bwatch was defective. His caseback pictures revealed to me that there was a version that wasn't just "stainless steel caseback". I'm guessing the second battery has sent some perfectly good watches to the trash prematurely- a shame.

Here's a shot of mine. It does indicate two batteries, but I guess it's easy to miss when you're freaked out that you may have received a dud.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> I can confirm that. In fact, both battery types are engraved on the caseback for the STF watch. The entire reason I started hunting for the stainless cased version of that watch was because I read a blog post in which the writer mistakenly bought a second watch due to the fact that he thought that the first bwatch was defective. His caseback pictures revealed to me that there was a version that wasn't just "stainless steel caseback". I'm guessing the second battery has sent some perfectly good watches to the trash prematurely- a shame.
> 
> Here's a shot of mine. It does indicate two batteries, but I guess it's easy to miss when you're freaked out that you may have received a dud.
> 
> ...


I read the same article and didn't notice the stainless version. Very good catch there.

I took a look at the eBay listing and there was a picture including a caseback for the B29. It does not mention battery sizes or that you need 2.









Being screw backs, it looks like these are all plastic cases. Were there any B29s made in brass or stainless?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> That is a bummer on them being DOA. Unrelated, but I saw an eBay picture showing the back of the movement and it has...multiple batteries. Not unheard of, but not a standard Timex thing. I believe the 'Stranger than Fiction' watch uses 2 batteries as well.


They do: 364 for analog and 2016 for digital. Very nice watches. Also different from 50 lap and 30 lap analog digitals. 
This is (picture you attached) different movement from my watch.







It's standard Miyota so potentially if i like i can change it. Yours is different movement i saw on other Timex analog digitals (rectangular design)


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> I can confirm that. In fact, both battery types are engraved on the caseback for the STF watch. The entire reason I started hunting for the stainless cased version of that watch was because I read a blog post in which the writer mistakenly bought a second watch due to the fact that he thought that the first bwatch was defective. His caseback pictures revealed to me that there was a version that wasn't just "stainless steel caseback". I'm guessing the second battery has sent some perfectly good watches to the trash prematurely- a shame.
> 
> Here's a shot of mine. It does indicate two batteries, but I guess it's easy to miss when you're freaked out that you may have received a dud.
> 
> ...


It's not a battery. It's either stupidity or punting battery over contact responsible for "Beeping".
Original stranger than fiction timex is not full stainless. Some later models for example negative display and polymer band are full stainless.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Two battery set up is far more common in analog digitals (unfortunately) since it simplifies design. Although it totally common for one battery be dead way before another.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> It's not a battery. It's either stupidity or punting battery over contact responsible for "Beeping".
> Original stranger than fiction timex is not full stainless. Some later models for example negative display and polymer band are full stainless.


My "STF" has a manufacturing date code of "MN" which dates it December, 2004. A quick search for the T56371 shows results with "stainless steel caseback" dated in 2006 and 2008.
I believe the stainless model of the STF style (T5B141) was the original, and maybe it was produced only for the Japanese market, as has been typical for Timex in recent history, with the T56371 being produced for wider distribution later.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

i have T5K405 and original 2006 STF. T5K405 comes with mineral glass and full stainless (it's heavier than STF). STF is so hard to find at reasonable price/good condition i not sure about early models but all i saw were between 2006 and 2008. 
Negative screen is fantastic and overall impression of newer model is far more positive quality vise. 
Love both watches! 
Spent 1.5 years hunting down STF!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> i have T5K405 and original 2006 STF. T5K405 comes with mineral glass and full stainless (it's heavier than STF). STF is so hard to find at reasonable price/good condition i not sure about early models but all i saw were between 2006 and 2008.
> Negative screen is fantastic and overall impression of newer model is far more positive quality vise.
> Love both watches!
> Spent 1.5 years hunting down STF!


Congrats on hunting this one down. When looking for something, you can have money or patience/persistence. I am hunting for something myself and hope it doesn't take quite so long for me.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Rocket1991 said:


> i have T5K405 and original 2006 STF. T5K405 comes with mineral glass and full stainless (it's heavier than STF). STF is so hard to find at reasonable price/good condition i not sure about early models but all i saw were between 2006 and 2008.
> Negative screen is fantastic and overall impression of newer model is far more positive quality vise.
> Love both watches!
> Spent 1.5 years hunting down STF!


T5K405 is the model I almost hunted when I missed a great deal on an STF last year. Still considering it, but it's not at the top of my list due to other prey.  Enjoy both in good health!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field T49935:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On the way to the gym with the compass 
Hump Day Tockers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

while wearing the Exp Grid Shock 
Hump Day Tockers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And now time to chillax 
Hump Day Tockers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing my Timex Chronograph today.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I prefer that ^^^ model with plain white subdials rather than the blue accented one.

This watch is permanently (my fault entirely) stuck on the 7th, kind of made my mind up for me this morning:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## sandlent (Jul 27, 2015)

Picked up a Reef Tiger in mint condition yesterday from Value Village. Was not functioning at the time so I took a gamble for just under $30.

Upon examination, I couldn't believe how good the condition was. Came home and popped in a CR2016 and voila and resized the bracelet.

The texture of the dial is amazing however, I am unable to capture that in the pics.

View attachment 13959365


----------



## sandlent (Jul 27, 2015)

Deleted!!! Double Post


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sandlent said:


> Picked up a Reef Tiger in mint condition yesterday from Value Village. Was not functioning at the time so I took a gamble for just under $30.
> 
> Upon examination, I couldn't believe how good the condition was. Came home and popped in a CR2016 and voila and resized the bracelet.
> 
> ...


That is a beauty! Great pick up! I've been on the lookout for one of these!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sandlent said:


> Picked up a Reef Tiger in mint condition yesterday from Value Village. Was not functioning at the time so I took a gamble for just under $30.
> 
> Upon examination, I couldn't believe how good the condition was. Came home and popped in a CR2016 and voila and resized the bracelet.
> 
> ...


That is a beauty! Great pick up! I've been on the lookout for one of these!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

On the wrist 








Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## oliberg_360 (Feb 14, 2019)

A really old timex expedition. I think this was bought around 90's. The thing still works but the chronograph is broken. I really hope it gets fixed


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't think I've tried this combo before.. the EZR JB...

Love that this watch has 20mm lugs instead of 18 or even wimpy 16..

Saturday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Saturday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## oliberg_360 (Feb 14, 2019)

A really old timex expedition. I think this was bought around 90's. The thing still works but the chronograph is broken. I really hope it gets fixed
View attachment 13962847


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

That's mine!!!
Hand wind!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

oliberg_360 said:


> A really old timex expedition. I think this was bought around 90's. The thing still works but the chronograph is broken. I really hope it gets fixed
> View attachment 13962847


Movement swap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Todd Snyder Ironman on dad duty today. It's actually been on my wrist a lot lately. I have a feeling my Ironman 200m Shock models will be seeing a lot of wrist time in the coming years. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

did you guys put your watches on sync today?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## oliberg_360 (Feb 14, 2019)

> Movement swap?


I dont know if that can be done. The pushers are stuck. The insides of the case is pretty rusted. I sent it to a watch service and they can't do anything about it. Same with the bracelet. The links are rusted too. Then again the watch is still working, minus the chronograph feature.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone have, or has anyone ever even seen this version? I don't know how I missed it in the past, but I spotted it today online and had to do a little digging. Blue dial and a nicer looking crown than the brown dialed version. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Also, I just noticed that Timex has added Rangers to their solar lineup. I wonder why they're not opting for a fully new model. Maybe testing the waters first.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Also, I just noticed that Timex has added Rangers to their solar lineup. I wonder why they're not opting for a fully new model. Maybe testing the waters first.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


yes. they've been there for a couple of weeks now.... they have the Gallatin solar as well ... Rmeron already got one.. maybe he can post hist review.

I actually like the Solar Ranger.. I just wish they would've done it in SS instead of Brass... the solar will outlive the Brass....
it has a soobie / field watch / pilotesq feeling... this one on a good Nylon / Velcro strap would look great


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

oliberg_360 said:


> I dont know if that can be done. The pushers are stuck. The insides of the case is pretty rusted. I sent it to a watch service and they can't do anything about it. Same with the bracelet. The links are rusted too. Then again the watch is still working, minus the chronograph feature.


A rusted case made of brass is weird.
Sounds like a failure of the main o-ring on the snap back and then ingress of sweat causing corrosion.

The pushers, their springs and retention mechanism are all contained within the case (as well as the pusher O-rings). 
A bit of penetrating fluid on each pusher shouldn't harm the watch in any way and has a reasonable chance of freeing the pushers.

You can use ultra-sonic to clean it and any gunk on the exterior side of the o-rings should come out (but it sounds like your seals are already compromised so this is a bad idea).
I'd pop the mov't out and then use the ultra-sonic on the case. A trip through 2 caustic solutions, one acidic followed by a basic, usually dissolves any corrosion.
(this is as simple as soaking it in hot Pepsi, then ammonia... then rinsing it well.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

The only connection between the tray of blueberry muffins and the Timex Waterbury is that I wore it while making the muffins.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 13967911


Why is there a date on this one? Dial would look so much cleaner without it.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Why is there a date on this one? Dial would look so much cleaner without it.


Imagine what it would look like without:
- the box around the date
- "TIMEX"
- "INDIGLO"
- "WR 30M"

- and with a triangle instead of the number "12"

A "Flieger" with Indiglo.... a Nacht Flieger:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This #$%^ *&*^ *&^% website... AAARRRGGG!

Ok, since I've got a double post I'll put in a cool pic of some MK 11 watches:


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

cayabo said:


> This #$%^ *&*^ *&^% website... AAARRRGGG!
> 
> Ok, since I've got a double post I'll put in a cool pic of some MK 11 watches:
> 
> View attachment 13968733


Scratching my head on those twin images. What is MK 11?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Imagine what it would look like without:
> - the box around the date
> - "TIMEX"
> - "INDIGLO"
> ...


This one looks great.. even with the date.. as it does not have the window 'dressed' is not as distracting.

Would be a really cool mod.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> Scratching my head on those twin images. What is MK 11?


The British Military had a specification for watches. 
Watches made to the eleventh version of this were called "Mark 11" or MK11 (sometimes mistakenly called MKII's).
Any manufacturer could submit a watch that met the spec - for example, the IWC and Jaeger LeCoultre seen above.

There's a lot written about them online, but here's one article.

Many watch enthusiasts like the Mark 11 spec because it distills a watch down to its base functional essence.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The British Military had a specification for watches.
> Watches made to the eleventh version of this were called "Mark 11" or MK11 (sometimes mistakenly called MKII's).
> Any manufacturer could submit a watch that met the spec - for example, the IWC and Jaeger LeCoultre seen above.
> 
> ...


I am very much enjoying the simplicity of the EZR just for that. I can picture this dial with the Flieger and with no date and would really be sublime.

This combo with the JB strap and the 38mm EZR is very comfortable, functional and looks more than all right. I think TX could really get on board with the idea and expand the EZ R line.

As you can tell.... I am also more and more ignoring the dates on the miniscule date windows.... I'm actually starting to dislike them very much; as they are not functional to my blind eyes. Even with reading glasses I have the hardest time with TX date windows... but interesting enough, not with other brands.

EZR JB by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey TXers,

In other exciting news (to me); today I shipped off the very first citizen eco drive that I bought years ago which was only getting wrist time to recharge the battery. Ziptie bought the new Allied 3GMT and he did not like it and boxed it right back...so a trade request was accepted. I am quiet excited about the new 3GMT.

EcoDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The British Military had a specification for watches.
> Watches made to the eleventh version of this were called "Mark 11" or MK11 (sometimes mistakenly called MKII's).
> Any manufacturer could submit a watch that met the spec - for example, the IWC and Jaeger LeCoultre seen above.
> 
> ...


hmmmm.... TX Standard getting pretty close


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Last one before hitting the sack...

*The Trading Block!*

Trading Blockb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey TXers,
> 
> In other exciting news (to me); today I shipped off the very first citizen eco drive that I bought years ago which was only getting wrist time to recharge the battery. Ziptie bought the new Allied 3GMT and he did not like it and boxed it right back...so a trade request was accepted. I am quiet excited about the new 3GMT.
> 
> EcoDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


You got the better end of that deal Wolfie, but I have to tell you that I love me some Eco-Drive!!!!!!!!!!! Pancho


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PanchoTheWatchman said:


> You got the better end of that deal Wolfie, but I have to tell you that I love me some Eco-Drive!!!!!!!!!!! Pancho
> View attachment 13973449


I know.. i love my NightHawk and my AT 
NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Once again, I completely forgot to set the date.

Is it a Ranger or a Scout? It's both:
(on Easy Reader 40th Anniversary strap)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It is the Scouting Ranger 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Last one before hitting the sack...
> 
> *The Trading Block!*
> 
> Trading Blockb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Did you have to post trade items? While I have the TS watch without the indiglo, my brother doesn't have one. I will PM you tomorrow to see what you might be interested in.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. I am glad that the offer was made and a trade accepted. Look what the mailman brought this evening! 
I do not hink it is an improvement from the previous version with the exception of the strap. The strap is very nice (for a timex). I do like the design of the dial and orange GMT hand.

on the minus side.... it has 3 lume dots... but no lumed hands.. what logic is that? However, Indiglo is great! 
At full price this ticker is way over priced... definitely a sub $100 watch.

Allied 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Allied 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Allied 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I got new shoes coming for the 'THREE' Ritchie Canvas and ArtStyle NATO

I wonder why Timex went with the wording 'THREE' as opposed to the 3 GMT

ArtStyle NATO (wrong size) 
ArtStyke NATO by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally got one.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

This might sound lame, but I just bought a bnib snoopy, and I am hyped.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LCandela said:


> This might sound lame, but I just bought a bnib snoopy, and I am hyped.


Not lame at all... which one?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

With the flying ace at 6!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LCandela said:


> With the flying ace at 6!!


I am guessing that you got the Timex 
This one? TIMEX X PEANUTS FEATURING SNOOPY 40MM LEATHER STRAP WATCH
Marlin® Automatic Timex X Peanuts Featuring Snoopy 40mm Leather Strap Watch

If it is... nice pick up. According to Timex it was a limited edition and they wont make more.

Here's my wife's weekender

Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



cayabo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet and awesome looking W'bury!!! I'm envious!!!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

How much better quality is the waterbury than the mk1 and standard. Or should I say what makes the waterbury better. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

randb said:


> How much better quality is the waterbury than the mk1 and standard. Or should I say what makes the waterbury better. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


There are different models of the MkI... if you are talking about the Mk1 steel, it would pretty much be on par... but most Waterbury's have a 43mm case vs the 40mm case of the Mk1. The Mk1 is a glorified Scout.. which I am actually glad that timex is doing.. as the Scout is a really good value watch, but the Brass will eventually crap out. SS case will last forever.

The standard is a glorified Weekender.. still made of brass. Do you have specific models?

Here one of my W'bury chrono with applied markers.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for that, I have one of each mk1 steel, mk1 aluminium and an expedition scout. I have a waterbury on the way, I think the strap will have to go. All of mine are 40mm.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got new shoes coming for the 'THREE'


New Shoes came in... Ritchie Canvas

Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Three on New Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Three on New Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

randb said:


> Thanks for that, I have one of each mk1 steel, mk1 aluminium and an expedition scout. I have a waterbury on the way, I think the strap will have to go. All of mine are 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a solid piece... if you like the MK1 Steel.. you'll like this one too. And you are right... this one wears much better on upgraded Straps

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

That's funny. I was tossing up about the blue or the brown. Blue won out because it was the only one I could get in Australia at the right price. Coming from Germany though. Still keen on the brown. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

This good old Expedition has successfully managed a dive into the depth of 20 meters. Got a bit of foggy afterwards but still more than expected.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> This good old Explorer has successfully managed a dive into the depth of 20 meters. Got a bit of foggy afterwards but still more than expected.


considering that 5 ATM is only meant for swimming ... The Expedition has handled more than expected



> ISO standard 22810:2010 for wristwatches under specific conditions. This means that both devices are safe to wear while walking in the rain or showering, and may be used for shallow-water activities like swimming in a poo


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Combat Camper:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

cayabo said:


> The Combat Camper:
> 
> View attachment 13993469


Beautiful piece! Questions: Is it loud? Bezel rotates? New item/link please?

Thanks!


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Betcha a beer it's a Cayabo creation! 
No love indeed.....

Waterbury 3-20-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Beautiful piece! Questions: Is it loud? Bezel rotates? New item/link please?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks.

Is it loud? - kinda, about the same as a Scout. It's all resin with an acrylic crystal that doesn't attenuate the sound much. But it is quieter than a Weekender.
New Item? - Poor Old Dave wins, it is a dial swap between a Oversize Camper dial and an Aluminum Camper case (Military Field MK1 rubber strap).


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it loud? - kinda, about the same as a Scout. It's all resin with an acrylic crystal that doesn't attenuate the sound much. But it is quieter than a Weekender.
> New Item? - Poor Old Dave wins, it is a dial swap between a Oversize Camper dial and an Aluminum Camper case (Military Field MK1 rubber strap).


Fantastic mod! A superb work of mil-inspired art.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it loud? - kinda, about the same as a Scout. It's all resin with an acrylic crystal that doesn't attenuate the sound much. But it is quieter than a Weekender.
> New Item? - Poor Old Dave wins, it is a dial swap between a Oversize Camper dial and an Aluminum Camper case (Military Field MK1 rubber strap).
> ...





Tsarli said:


> Fantastic mod! A superb work of mil-inspired art.


Agree! Beautiful job!
I remember the first time I came to this thread and saw a "Cayabo Special." I immediately asked for a model number so I could go hunt one down. I was simultaneously impressed and upset. Can't believe Timex hasn't hired you yet!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I appreciate the kind words.

FWIW - if anyone wants a dial swap of their own, feel free to contact me for help. They're generally super quick and easy to do.

Imagine working at Timex; I'd take that "Archive" label seriously.
Wouldn't it be great to have Timex' inventory available for some Lego-like creations?
Create a nice "Database of Compatibility" to know exactly what matches where.

... and how about replacement stem-crown assemblies & and a Wiki of "Past models with pics & specs" addition to the website?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Timex love with a White Monaco today.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got this today, so dope.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> FWIW - if anyone wants a dial swap of their own, feel free to contact me for help. They're generally super quick and easy to do.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea that needs to be properly executed. That lame "build your own" option Timex dot com could be a HUGE business for them. Given the relative low costs to maintain their supply chain and add in some robotics, they could probably crank out a few thousand customized watches a week. Just look at how quickly Undone has grown over the last two years. 
In the 1970s Timex used to sell watches with 3 optional bezels ... how fun would it be to buy a Timex Lego kit with a different cases, dials, handsets, bezels, casebacks, straps. Hell, they could partner with Lego and make a children's kit.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

CheerS from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mail man delivery ! Yes!!!

Even already sized to my wrist! 


















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mail man delivery ! Yes!!!
> 
> Even already sized to my wrist!
> 
> ...


Sharp! I've never seen this one before. Where's it from?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Found it in the Bay... 
I was skeptical too as it does t look like your normal TX

But everything checks... the guy that had it sized it but seems never used it. It is NOS condition. 




Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I know you too well Cayabo! Wore this today because it has been a while since I did.

Black dial Expedition 3-21-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mail man delivery ! Yes!!!
> 
> Even already sized to my wrist!
> 
> ...


Running seconds at 9:00 and is that a 12-hour totalizer at 6:00?!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Running seconds at 9:00 and is that a 12-hour totalizer at 6:00?!


Yes on the 9'oclock. The 6 O'clock has to hands... one counting minutes (white) .. and the red one counting hours up to 12. Pretty neat!

Upon closer inspection.. this one has a dome crystal as well and applied markers... not expecting that at all.. and look at that dial! and the chrono hand hits the markers on the spot all the way around!

SR927W by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

LCandela said:


> Just got this today, so dope.


My favorite marlin Timex! Can't believe I dropped the ball when this released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

This website is giving Timex some major love with these sale prices. Waterbury's$74 and such

https://www.hautelook.com/events/285385

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Three New Shoesb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Sharp! I've never seen this one before. Where's it from?


Check out the Timex India site - they've got a number of watches in this style that don't seem to make it to market anywhere else:

https://shop.timexindia.com/brands/timex?features=16&p=2


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stripped 37mm Metal Field with Casual Diver dial.
The patina is about a year old on the case:


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Check out the Timex India site - they've got a number of watches in this style that don't seem to make it to market anywhere else:
> 
> https://shop.timexindia.com/brands/timex?features=16&p=2












Luckily, I don't like any of those watch designs.

Has anybody seen my wallet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

to chill the night away

TX Anadigiv by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^ Interesting.. I am not able to see my own picture ^^^^

I love this Anadigi for the looks of it, but the only negative issue is the interface... It is totally different than the Ironman series. I always get lost and it is time consuming to finally get to the function that I want to be. The buttons are also a bit hard for them to take its function.

Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Anadigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

My new old stock "927" chronograph. It's apparently from a limited release collaboration (or promotion) with Bridgestone Tires for their Potenza line of racing tires. The seller said that it was part of a lottery release. It came with the original metal case, two leather straps (black and red) with "Potenza" embossed into the near half of them, the stainless band, and a band tool, all in a cardboard "Potenza Gear" presentation box. The box also says "Timex Potenza Edition Driving Chronograph" on the side. I stumbled across the set a couple of weeks ago on a Japanese site and had to snap it up. I hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


































































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The TX Cat Walk

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> The TX Cat Walk
> 
> TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz


36mm
37mm
38mm
40mm
42mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> 36mm
> 37mm
> 38mm
> 40mm
> 42mm


Actually.. 
35mm
36mm
38mm
40mm 
42mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

and the double bug strikes again

ToddSnyderb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Three on custom made Shoes courtesy of 'Tenessean_87'

The Three by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear Timex Group, 
I've been an avid Timex fan / admirer / collector / wearer / aficionado of your watches for the last 4 years or so.

I have a very simple request for you to fulfill. I want a simple Stainless Steel, Quiet, Day-Date with Indiglo, 42mm+ and Good Lume under $80 dollars (Cherry on Top, hit the markers). There are multiple other brands with very enticing offers (Lorus, Pulsar, Casio, Bertucci, Invicta). Where is the Timex offering?

I do not need the 8th wonder of the world in my wrist; I don't need MEMS, I don't need my watch to boil eggs, or tell me if I got a message on my phone...or a battery that lasts 100 years.

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ironman Spokboyv by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fancy TX sighting at Costco

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Fancy TX sighting at Costco
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is it April 1st already?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ no.. this is the April Fools Joke ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What am I going to do with an extra 3600 seconds?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If that....thing really is the "world changer", I am not impressed at all. In fact, I'm disappointed.

Timex used to have a finger on innovation. Especially innovation made affordable for everyone.

Now it seems they are just about gimmicks.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Pretty childish really

Sent from my HP Chromebook x360 11 G1 EE using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Why are people complaining about an April Fools joke? It’s in the name... JO K E.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> If that....thing really is the "world changer", I am not impressed at all. In fact, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Timex used to have a finger on innovation. Especially innovation made affordable for everyone.
> 
> Now it seems they are just about gimmicks.


I'm pretty sure it was an April Fools joke.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

billdebmatt said:


> I'm pretty sure it was an April Fools joke.


I know people who placed an order and recieved confirmations.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dim.ply said:


> Why are people complaining about an April Fools joke? It's in the name... JO K E.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well.. the Joke is Sold Out



> What would you do
> with an extra hour a day?
> SOLD OUT!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

the first pic is not mine but I had one of these in 1988, it was a ti case and the movement crapped out on me after about a year.

second pic also not mine is a turn and pull alarm model, I had one in about 1999 for a short while and the strap broke and was lost.

next is a weekender on a citizen strap

the next is a sub homage that I gave my sister on a NATO, I still have the stainless bracelet.

this is one my employer bought me for xmas one year, the compass function had to be calibrated every time I wanted to use it but it is a nice field type watch.









ox71


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

(tiny) Timex for Tuesday


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have another version of the IQ compass on a Bertucci Leather Strap.I like the inner bezel of yours.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and yes.. for the looks it does its part very well.. but even after callibration.. the compass will get you lost fast.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

the only downside is the polished indices, they should have made them like the others.
as far as using the compass I would only use it for quick reference, there are other ways to navigate visually and using the watch hands method. I was a pretty decent point man in my military days.

ox71


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> (tiny) Timex for Tuesday
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


34 mm?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

TehKing said:


> I know people who placed an order and recieved confirmations.


i know it's actually product but only a novelty based off april fools, it's actually rather brilliant. they had a little fun with the day and at the same time you can get a pretty cool watch.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> 34 mm?


Yes. It's a Sprite model. I read somewhere that this style was designed as part of Timex's bid for the military contract that produced the original MK1 camper. In fact, the are some very rare copies that sport the same hands.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ha ha, wrong date problem solved.

This one doesn't have a loud tick, so I can leave it running... and with IQ Perpetual the date is always correct (until 2100).


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Ha ha, wrong date problem solved.
> 
> This one doesn't have a loud tick, so I can leave it running... and with IQ Perpetual the date is always correct (until 2100).
> 
> ...


In the back of my mind I want to mod a date ring so that all the numbers are just replaced with question marks. I would do this using water transfer sheets. Probably tricky to pull off though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Ha ha, wrong date problem solved.
> 
> This one doesn't have a loud tick, so I can leave it running... and with IQ Perpetual the date is always correct (until 2100).
> 
> ...


Beauty... never seen this one before. Really good score! Ohhh man... TOTP

as to not waste a good TOTP...

late last year I bought a Hamilton Khaki King thinking I was going to like it more than the Scouts / Allied...
very nice watch.. very good finish.. but the dial was actually smaller than the Scout's... one of those pieces that it hits all the spec sheet boxes but just does not click with the wrist. So I put it for trade.

This is what I just got a few hours ago. Last week was looking at the Anadigi Pulsars just for the looks of them... well, this request came in and I think I made UP very well.

Alpina by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Earlier this morning ....
Similar to the Khaki.. I've gifted this one to my uncle in MX and after three months.. the PO returned the watch to me. I've tried it a few times... wrist does not like it..

Sierra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Beauty... never seen this one before.


It's 42mm, so you may see it up close some day.



Wolfsatz said:


> Really good score! Ohhh man... TOTP
> as to not waste a good TOTP...


Uhhh... I Googled it... _TOTP = Time-based One Time Password_??? doesn't really work in this context.

Help me out here.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> It's 42mm, so you may see it up close some day.
> 
> Uhhh... I Googled it... _TOTP = Time-based One Time Password_??? doesn't really work in this context.
> 
> Help me out here.


Taking a guess. Top of The Pile?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's 42mm, so you may see it up close some day.
> 
> Uhhh... I Googled it... _TOTP = Time-based One Time Password_??? doesn't really work in this context.
> 
> Help me out here.


*T*op *O*f *T*he* P*age



Sporkboy said:


> Taking a guess. Top of The Pile?


So. so close.. but for this one I think I like it better.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Top Of The Page
> 
> So. so close.. but for this one I think I like it better.


I thought it might have to do with the current watch being on top of the pile of other watches we each have. That, and I saw a picture of a pile of watches as the preview for this thread. It can also refer to the pile of posts that come through

Oddly enough, the way threads are organized, this is the bottom of the page and not the top.

Anyway, http://www.acronymfinder.com is a great resource to know about.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I thought it might have to do with the current watch being on top of the pile of other watches we each have. That, and I saw a picture of a pile of watches as the preview for this thread. It can also refer to the pile of posts that come through
> 
> Oddly enough, the way threads are organized, this is the bottom of the page and not the top.
> 
> Anyway, http://www.acronymfinder.com is a great resource to know about.


Well.. I guess it depends on where you view it.. for most of the time.. I am viewing it on my chromebook / chrome and the post is at the top of a new page (546)... If I view it via Tapatalk.. it will never be at the top.. unless that was your first unread message.

I see that you got two tickets coming your way.. planning on modding those?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. I guess it depends on where you view it.. for most of the time.. I am viewing it on my chromebook / chrome and the post is at the top of a new page (546)... If I view it via Tapatalk.. it will never be at the top.. unless that was your first unread message.
> 
> I see that you got two tickets coming your way.. planning on modding those?


I honestly don't know what I will do with the amphibias.i never had a Vostok before, so I will keep them stock for the time being. If I end up liking the watches then I may see what sorts of parts I want to get to customize them. No quick set date, so the ??? Date wheel would be a possibility, provided easy access to the date wheel.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Lots of love today. Mr Sneaky Surprise (Wolfsatz) sent me a TS Scout. My original will go to my brother and I will be keeping this one (on right).









Many thanks Wolfsatz! You really made my day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Lots of love today. Mr Sneaky Surprise (Wolfsatz) sent me a TS Scout. My original will go to my brother and I will be keeping this one (on right).
> 
> View attachment 14037611
> 
> ...


well. the way I see it is like a PIF x 2...so enjoy it and wear it in good health .... (whaterver that means.. LOL)

I think the JB NATO goes very well with the TS! Looks *Sepsi*! Hope you bro also enjoys his as well.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm really liking my TS Military mod - I didn't think it would be nearly as useful as it is.
Primarily, it's the no-date - I can always grab-and-go.
The black dial & black strap match everything I wear.
And, it is very legible.









38mm T-retro SS case with single-domed crystal.


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

TehKing said:


> I know people who placed an order and recieved confirmations.


Just because it was a joke doesn't mean they can't sell it, joke watches get sold all the time. Do you legitimately think that timex thinks they actually "found" an extra hour in the day?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

gav1230 said:


> Just because it was a joke doesn't mean they can't sell it, joke watches get sold all the time. Do you legitimately think that timex thinks they actually "found" an extra hour in the day?


I don't want to speak for that member, but how absurd. No one would think that.

However I do legitimatley think that hyping up an impending release days in advance as "the next big thing" and then releasing what they did is an absolute joke, and not in a good sense. This is especially true if you're at all cognizant of the contributions Timex has legitimately made to horology over the years.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The joys of children.

Drones, batteries, VR goggles, pencil sharpener & usb cables in the background,
beans in the foreground...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The joys of children.
> 
> Drones, batteries, VR goggles, pencil sharpener & usb cables in the background,
> beans in the foreground...
> ...


Who actually cares for the background???? what a beauty!

What's for dinner Honey? 
Bean Dip and Timex!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

.. so after doing all the food shopping and other errands.. as usual.. change of watch which is now type for the chillax watch. Immediately gravitated to the Lap50. Super comfy and large digits .. my kind of watch for the evening.

Chillax Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

... now don't judge me! But after 50+ TX watches.... I have bought a G Shock.. should arrive tomorrow. Can't really compare the solar offerings from TX to these beasts... and under $100 Bux.

My older son has the Red Rescue.. this one is an upgrade with Atomic and all Stealthy Black 
GW7900B-1


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got a new Timex today Won it at Ebay for around 30 dollars. Its the dark dial one in pictures. I believe I showed the silver one before. Got it today and really knew I got a great deal. The lume was missing from hands mostly and the lume dots were missing a few. I went and relumed it. Not perfect but functional now in the dark for a long time!

These Timex are GREAT watches and I decided to always be on look out for them but they rarely show up. 38.50mm case not counting crown, automatic, all stainless steel with screw back.... To me some of the best Timex ever made also work horse movement that can survive anything and keeps very good time.

I have a feeling the silver one will always be the prize of my Timex collection but this dark dial one will be on my wrist more because not as worried about getting it messed up.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deal of the day.. do not miss it!!! Will pay by itself in time!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEALD-NEW-...tem3407ce35bd:g:13QAAOSwBc9cpBv3&LH_Auction=1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

my wife's old school ironman.. in need of a fresh batt

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Deal of the day.. do not miss it!!! Will pay by itself in time!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEALD-NEW-...tem3407ce35bd:g:13QAAOSwBc9cpBv3&LH_Auction=1


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I so much want that thing to sell for full price just to see your reaction...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry - Disregard - it's SOLD OUT, just a webpage error, but maybe indicative of something coming???

Marlin® Automatic Timex X Peanuts Featuring Snoopy 40mm Leather Strap Watch - back in stock for $249 retail

(They were going for $500 on eBay)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

That was some kind of special edition! 



Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Is anyone here looking for one of the old, smaller cream dial GMTs? Shoot me a DM, and I'll point you to one. The price is outstanding.

Like this:









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Sorry - Disregard - it's SOLD OUT, just a webpage error, but maybe indicative of something coming???
> 
> Marlin® Automatic Timex X Peanuts Featuring Snoopy 40mm Leather Strap Watch - back in stock for $249 retail
> 
> (They were going for $500 on eBay)


well. checked back again this morning... and the site list them as Sold Out.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The joys of children.
> 
> Drones, batteries, VR goggles, pencil sharpener & usb cables in the background,
> beans in the foreground...
> ...


That's too funny, I was looking around my living room last night and shaking my head on how much destruction can happen in 2.5 hours. I'll have to take a shot with all my son's Beyblades, Hot Wheels and Star War figures everywhere.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Deal of the day.. do not miss it!!! Will pay by itself in time!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEALD-NEW-...tem3407ce35bd:g:13QAAOSwBc9cpBv3&LH_Auction=1


Just over 10 hours left and no s̶u̶c̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶i̶d̶i̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶m̶o̶r̶o̶n̶s̶ people have bid.

I'm shocked!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> Is anyone here looking for one of the old, smaller cream dial GMTs? Shoot me a DM, and I'll point you to one. The price is outstanding.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Is anyone here looking for one of the old, smaller cream dial GMTs? Shoot me a DM, and I'll point you to one. The price is outstanding.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


I'm interested, but apparently, I'm not permitted to send messages on WUS.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm interested, but apparently, I'm not permitted to send messages on WUS.


I'd like to point out that you, ManOnTime, have never been anything other than a stand-up member of WUS.

I find it HIGHLY OBJECTIONABLE that they single you out for prejudicial treatment.

Yes, not only does the WUS site suck on a technical level, the emotional decisions of management are lame and childish.

This kind of incompetent decision making is the kind of thing that might drive someone to make their own sandbox....


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I'd like to point out that you, ManOnTime, have never been anything other than a stand-up member of WUS.
> 
> I find it HIGHLY OBJECTIONABLE that they single you out for prejudicial treatment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.

I'll be the first to admit that I'm not 100% innocent, so it is what it is.

I have more than 15 years experience administrating large web forums. I think I have the knowledge to discuss the poor moderating methods of some of the WUS staffers, but I won't as it's against the guidelines and I don't want my account to be further restricted.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi MoT----good to see you (so to speak) over here but I digress. I have absolutely NO LOVE for Timex. I recently bought a new one that was bad out of the box which was promptly exchanged for another of the same. Interestingly, the new second one too was bad out of the box. On the otherhand, here is one that I've had for over 15 years that I cannot kill and it isn't for lack of trying. Guess they don't make them the way they used to since this one has taken a lickin and keeps on tickin. Even the Indiglo still works!!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi MoT----good to see you (so to speak) over here but I digress. I have absolutely NO LOVE for Timex. I recently bought a new one that was bad out of the box which was promptly exchanged for another of the same. Interestingly, the new second one too was bad out of the box. On the otherhand, here is one that I've had for over 15 years that I cannot kill and it isn't for lack of trying. Guess they don't make them the way they used to since this one has taken a lickin and keeps on tickin. Even the Indiglo still works!!

View attachment 14058217


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm interested, but apparently, I'm not permitted to send messages on WUS.


I'm sorry, but it appears to have already been sold.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> I'm sorry, but it appears to have already been sold.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Just over 10 hours left and no s̶u̶c̶k̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶i̶d̶i̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶m̶o̶r̶o̶n̶s̶ people have bid.
> 
> I'm shocked!


Throw me some questions to ask him....

"If I work 3rd shift and work my 25th hour... do I get overtime?"

"What was the methodology used to create the 25th hour? Would this put a freeze on all others running legacy 24?"

"How are you best using the 25th hour?"

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Trading my Bertucci AT2 for 3 Gs.

Means that the awesome leather Nato this one was one went back to the Beetucci.

Pit this one on which seems to work rather nicely.










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wallys Candy Store

The new Katmai is actually very nice! Unidirectional bezel with a very smooth action.

They also had a Solar Gallatin and almost pulled the trigger... bit this one has a static bezel.... why?????


















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

The Timex TW4B14500 solar. I had two, one on leather went back, she was losing 10 secs an hour.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rmeron said:


> The Timex TW4B14500 solar. I had two, one on leather went back, she was losing 10 secs an hour.


How do you like it?
Would you buy again.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Classic 50 Full Size (or Core 50 or whatever) at Alamere Falls:









Alamere Falls is a "Tidefall" meaning it drops right into the ocean (pic stolen from the internets):


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, the worst day of the year, I'm wearing a Military Field with gray dial and khaki lettering:









I really think they should have elections on the 16th - people might vote more responsibly...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Today, the worst day of the year, I'm wearing a Military Field with gray dial and khaki lettering:
> 
> View attachment 14066181
> 
> ...


Worst day of the year (in the states at any rate-tax day), but best day of the month for a Timex.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Felt like 21 jewels today...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Made in 'Merica with Swiss movement. $495 is a bit steep for my wallet right now, but a cool development. Not really my style, but maybe they'll have more models in the future that will entice me.




























https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/american-documents/

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Made in 'Merica with Swiss movement. $495 is a bit steep for my wallet right now, but a cool development. Not really my style, but maybe they'll have more models in the future that will entice me.


When I think of slick marketing, American companies like Bose come to mind. 
For me, Timex is supposed to be the opposite.

A company that refused to let retailers mark the price up.
Used campaigns like "takes a lick'n".
Invented movements that were notable for their low cost and high reliability.
Just all-around good-guy type stuff.
Of course, I'm living in a distant past.

This release follows in the footsteps of their " × Timex" collaborations and seems to be an homage to Shinola.

Besides, the seconds hand looks oddly placed in the dial space and the brass insert on the crown doesn't match anything... at least I can blame that on the Italian designers...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> When I think of slick marketing, American companies like Bose come to mind.
> For me, Timex is supposed to be the opposite.
> 
> A company that refused to let retailers mark the price up.
> ...












It's like you're reading my mind.

This might be hyperbole (but only a little) but Timex has really jumped the shark in going after customers interested in a specific image rather than producing quality, attractive and affordable watches for Joe Everyman.

$495 and it's quartz? Get out of here.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> It's like you're reading my mind.
> 
> This might be hyperbole (but only a little) but Timex has really jumped the shark in going after customers interested in a specific image rather than producing quality, attractive and affordable watches for Joe Everyman.
> 
> $495 and it's quartz? Get out of here.


I really don't care if some Norwegian family gets Italians to design a watch and then have some hands in the USA touch the parts... that's not "American".

How about an update to the M905 that quiets it, makes the Indiglo & date wheel more reliable, and strengthens the stem?
Why does Timex need to outsource a non-Indiglo quartz movement?

The one thing that I do like is the "drop forged SS" case - it's not innovation, but at least it's a step forward for Timex.
For grins & giggles, how about a laminated sapphire crystal on a sub $100 watch that's tougher & more scratch resistant than anything else on the market?
Now you're in the realm of Damasko and making real advancements.

We can still hope that the MEMS movement is making it to market this year...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I really don't care if some Norwegian family gets Italians to design a watch and then have some hands in the USA touch the parts... that's not "American".
> 
> How about an update to the M905 that quiets it, makes the Indiglo & date wheel more reliable, and strengthens the stem?
> Why does Timex need to outsource a non-Indiglo quartz movement?
> ...


I agree, there are a lot things which can be improved in current models.

It may be nice watch with good fit and finish, just really don't see myself or anybody who i know dropping 500$ US on this. There are too many better options. 
Next release will be full Swiss Timex owned brand (it is in pipeline and there is day counter on website). 
Nobody sued Chrysler for imported from Detroit made in Canada cars. 
Anyway market will tell. We may/will see them at 60-70% discount next Christmas. 
There are many things which made Timex interesting and at certain point US president's watch but i don't see any of them in this one.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> It's like you're reading my mind.
> 
> This might be hyperbole (but only a little) but Timex has really jumped the shark in going after customers interested in a specific image rather than producing quality, attractive and affordable watches for Joe Everyman.
> 
> $495 and it's quartz? Get out of here.


I didn't even look into this far enough to see that it was quartz. I think that this would have been a far better April Fools joke than what they came up with, though the $500 Timex may be slightly less believable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Bagpuss007 (Feb 23, 2016)

My very afordable fun timex from 1980s it was given away free in a competition.Its the BST watch! It does not say Timex on the dial but it has the usual manual wind movement. Also the basic Timex case.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I still got to sit down and set the date on this thing correctly...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I still got to sit down and set the date on this thing correctly...
> 
> View attachment 14077557


Have you replaced battery? If so date wheel will be misaligned. You need to send it to Timex. There is no way to align this thing by yourself. You can set up year/moth/day for perpetual calendar to work. I found instruction set somewhere and followed it, but date is still misaligned.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rocket1991 said:


> Have you replaced battery? If so date wheel will be misaligned. You need to send it to Timex. There is no way to align this thing by yourself. You can set up year/moth/day for perpetual calendar to work. I found instruction set somewhere and followed it, but date is still misaligned.


If I remember correctly, it's been awhile, the first step in the directions will align the date.......cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

2x


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

PAUL H. said:


> If I remember correctly, it's been awhile, the first step in the directions will align the date.......cheers p


Not in manual i found. If you have instructions handy please post! 
Official Timex manual states pleas send it to Timex for complimentary battery change. Handling and post not covered.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Not in manual i found. If you have instructions handy please post!
> Official Timex manual states pleas send it to Timex for complimentary battery change. Handling and post not covered.


There are instructions for setting the day/date to the correct year, but there are NOT instructions on alignment.

By "alignment" I mean where the number is with respect to the window - high, low or just right.
(Mine, pictured above, is really bad - stuck in between 2 dates.)

I have been able to haphazardly change the alignment for the date - but I don't know how to replicate my actions.
I have not been able to adjust the day.

When you are in "date-alignment mode", turning the crown clocks the date wheel by very small increments.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Try to find W-183-US or W183.......sorry but mine was misaligned and corrected after following these instructions..the date wheel will move or at least mine did....cheers p


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Can you post instructions?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Try to find W-183-US or W183.......sorry but mine was misaligned and corrected after following these instructions..the date wheel will move or at least mine did....cheers p
> 
> View attachment 14078013


I know exactly what you're talking about.

But there is an additional set of instructions that's missing, and it allows very fine control of date-wheel alignment.
I only know this because I was able to do it 2x, completely by accident.

I reset mine at least 1/2-a-dozen times trying to get it to reset alignment properly.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Can you post instructions?


I'll start a thread tonight with the instructions for both the "classic" perpetual and the IQ.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rocket1991 said:


> Can you post instructions?


I tried but did not work....also tried to attach to a pm to you but failed...can send the file by email....p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cayabo said:


> I'll start a thread tonight with the instructions for both the "classic" perpetual and the IQ.


thanks Cayabo....my skills are limited and could not post.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury for the evening









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

MS1 Maritime Sport at Todd Tnyder website. Wish you could get the white dial with the black case.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dfx1 said:


> View attachment 14078473
> View attachment 14078475
> 
> 
> MS1 Maritime Sport at Todd Tnyder website. Wish you could get the white dial with the black case.


Your wish has come true:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfx1 said:


> View attachment 14078473
> View attachment 14078475
> 
> 
> MS1 Maritime Sport at Todd Tnyder website. Wish you could get the white dial with the black case.


Not bad looking watches, but can someone explain to me why $130+ quartz dive-style watches only have 30M WR. I'm not asking for an ISO Diver's rating, but should you ever be afraid to go swimming with a "Maritime" watch? Would upgrading to at least 100M WR have cost that much extra? Wouldn't that have been worth an additional $10?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Not bad looking watches, but can someone explain to me why $130+ quartz dive-style watches only have 30M WR. I'm not asking for an ISO Diver's rating, but should you ever be afraid to go swimming with a "Maritime" watch? Would upgrading to at least 100M WR have cost that much extra? Wouldn't that have been worth an additional $10?


Cause is for looks only!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a few years ago, Timex made a large selection of 100M WR watches. Looking through the current selection on the Timex website, the Allied series still offers some 100M WR models, but the MK1 and Expedition models no longer do. A field watch or sporty watch needs a minimum of 100M WR, IMHO.










100M WR was one of the features that made me want this one:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ask Todd Snyder about Maritime and 30M water resistance.
The obvious answer is that the watch was only ever intended to be marketed by a fashion company, not used for maritime activity.

Timex has made quite a few dive styled watches that are 50M WR.
One had an actual model name of "Casual Diver".

Around 2015 Timex went through their watches and lessened the WR rating.
I have no idea why.
But I do know that there are watches with identical cases/crystals that have 50M WR now that were 100M before.

I'd guess that much of the reduction is due to the large diameters of current designs and Timex' unwillingness to use thicker crystals.
They are hyper-focused on keeping the unique-part count low. 
So cutting all the crystals out of the same thickness glass would be part of that strategy.

You can still get Metal Tech's, Rugged Fields, Traditionals, and Ana-digi Expeditions with 100M ratings - these are all watches that have been made for the last 8+ years.


Generally, I'd say a $50 watch purchase doesn't get a lot of thought by most consumers - they don't get much attention from most watch enthusiasts.
So, you're a minority of a minority.

Draw your own conclusions, but I'd guess Timex hasn't seen much correlation between number of units sold and WR.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Started a thread for setting Perpetual Calendar:



cayabo said:


> View attachment 14078851
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078853
> ...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One of my two '75 Black Max today....Cheers p


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The Dynabeat arrived a couple weeks ago. 
The square auto is due next week.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

100m WR Timex watches were very solid quality pieces. 
Also there clear difference in case and crystal between 50m WR and 100m.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am not dissatisfied with any 100WR TX. 









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just made me do the midday switch 
Throw it any G










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing my 61 Marlin today.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello all!
I just put up a bunch of my Timex collection up for sale in the Sale thread if anyone's interested.
Thanks!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A NOS electric today.....one of these from '71






Have a great Easter Sunday!! Cheers p


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Just a few years ago, Timex made a large selection of 100M WR watches.


Any ideas where I could find this one?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It's at the Timex web side with a black strap - TW2T30000.

The version with the Strawberry strap is available on Rakuten. - TW2T30300

or Google


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's at the Timex web side


It is indeed. Thank you!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A classic, the Metal Tech (T49632):









This one has been popular for a long time.
Very tough due to the recessed crystal (doesn't get scratched/broken as easy) and small guarded crown.

The hooded lugs make the case a great candidate for a 1-piece strap.
Though the lugs are 20mm, the strap is notched so it appears to be 22mm with - then it tapers down to 18mm and is quite comfortable.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Bought recently, a '64 Self-Wind (Automatic). Lovely little thing, but the hands seem dirty? And I need a new crown (old one is down to the brass). Also, maybe a nice service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Grandpa's Easy Reader:


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Here she is, now.
Ain't she sweet?
I'd like to know what year she's from, but not bad enough to molest her by popping the case back off.





















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> Here she is, now.
> Ain't she sweet?
> I'd like to know what year she's from, but not bad enough to molest her by popping the case back off.
> 
> ...


August 1986.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> View attachment 14041425


He relisted it for $2,000.

I made an offer of $20.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Going through the Walmart watches for bargains finally paid off. My walmart is terrible and clearance is usually 35 dolars for a 40 dollar watch... This for 9 bucks is just great I was in shock when I found it.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> August 1986.


Thanks, Man.
I'd guessed maybe early 80s.
But, how can you be so specific? Are you some kind of Timex savant?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> Thanks, Man.
> I'd guessed maybe early 80s.
> But, how can you be so specific? Are you some kind of Timex savant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The two digit code on the case back (20) on your watch is the clue.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> The two digit code on the case back (20) on your watch is the clue.


I'll take your word for it, but I can't feature how '20' might translate to 'August '86'.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> I'll take your word for it, but I can't feature how '20' might translate to 'August '86'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This may help.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> The two digit code on the case back (20) on your watch is the clue.


"Savant" ain't on offer much, I'd take it.

EDIT - you posted while I was writing this.

Nice copy you got there, looks original.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mildly interesting interview with Giorgio Galli about the new "American Documents" watches:

https://coolhunting.com/design/interview-giorgio-galli-design-director-of-timex-group/


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another swap for the evening

Anything else available? 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> This may help.


Well, I'll be dipped.
Thanks, Man! I love to learn.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

2010 indiglo sub-homagy type with the "T-hands"
I gave this to my sister on a black NATO strap to use in her nursing job and I still have the bracelet, it has 22mm lugwidth









ox71


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I bet it does take a lickin'!

(I really want to buy this, but not for $95.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^^^ Now that's an American Document.

Camp Khaki Scout SS:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Best new $77 GMT ever


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Best new $77 GMT ever


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> ^^^ Now that's an American Document.
> 
> Camp Khaki Scout SS:
> 
> View attachment 14091759


Did it cost you 500????? LOL


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> ^^^ Now that's an American Document.
> 
> Camp Khaki Scout SS:
> 
> View attachment 14091759


Did it cost you 500????? LOL


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

FreddyNorton said:


> Going through the Walmart watches for bargains finally paid off. My walmart is terrible and clearance is usually 35 dolars for a 40 dollar watch... This for 9 bucks is just great I was in shock when I found it.
> 
> View attachment 14087605


BEAUTIFUL YOU SCORED DUDE!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Best new $77 GMT ever


I love mine!

Whos on for Throwback Thursday?










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I love that feeling when opening an eBay item that you paid for based on condition, and it is better than expected.

This is a Rugged Field - the big stainless version.

Very good casework and attention to detail:


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

The Timex Beekman:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I love mine!
> 
> Whos on for Throwback Thursday?
> 
> ...


Love that beefy GMT!!!!!!!! Quien es mas MACHO!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I love that feeling when opening an eBay item that you paid for based on condition, and it is better than expected.
> 
> This is a Rugged Field - the big stainless version.
> 
> ...


Nice Score!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

No date=no problem









Wysłane z mojego Mi A2 Lite przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Oops. Hello all!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> .
> 
> (*note to moderators* Sorry if I am not allowed to do this lemme know i'll delete it ASAP)


No issues with most of us TX lovers.. but yes it is against F71 guidelines.. besides.. you already did this previously.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ Compass on the wild
TX Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Best new $77 GMT ever


Wait! What? Where?
Please tell me it's 42mm
Man it looks like the best GMT deal I've ever seen.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Wait! What? Where?
> Please tell me it's 42mm
> Man it looks like the best GMT deal I've ever seen.


Not the best.. I got mine just over $50 .. and I think it looks a bit better on cream dial.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Wait! What? Where?
> Please tell me it's 42mm
> Man it looks like the best GMT deal I've ever seen.


Not the best.. I got mine just over $50 .. and I think it looks a bit better on cream dial. ;

It is actually a large watch at 47mm.. but the case is shaped like a dog bowl.. so it wears smaller and very comfortably.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Check my sweet ass Indiglo on a nato.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got mine just over $50 .. and I think it looks a bit better on cream dial.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice piece! Good choice.
Gentlemen, where do you find these deals?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Nice piece! Good choice.
> Gentlemen, where do you find these deals?


MIne came from an Amazon Lighting Deal.. but like 3 years ago. Best bet right now is Ebay.

I've seen the Black one resurfacing with some vendors.

Happy Sunday All! 
I was day dreaming about the perfect watch yesterday. Let's just imagine:

Case and Looks of the Ironman Lap 50... and in addition to the current features
* Atomic Time Keeping
* Solar Cell 
* Bluetooth Connectivity for Steps Tracker, Fitness App, 
* GPS... sure why not?

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I was day dreaming about the perfect watch yesterday. Let's just imagine:
> 
> Case and Looks of the Ironman Lap 50... and in addition to the current features
> * Atomic Time Keeping
> ...


Timex did make the 50 Lap Move+ (TW5K865)
It is 25% of your dream - a step counter/distance/calorie/goals and Bluetooth.
Though it appears to be the same case, it is actually about 1 mm thicker.

Bluetooth allows you to upload all your step/workout info as well as download appointments/alarms...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex did make the 50 Lap Move+ (TW5K865)
> It is 25% of your dream - a step counter/distance/calorie/goals and Bluetooth.
> Though it appears to be the same case, it is actually about 1 mm thicker.
> 
> Bluetooth allows you to upload all your step/workout info as well as download appointments/alarms...


I do remember seeing this one a couple of years ago. But for some reason, it had a lot of negative reviews regarding bluetooth.. it is not available now.

It would make quite an interesting offering if they fixed the bugs out. Even without the solar/atomic.

There is this one that also suffers from the same issues
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2R39...s=timex+move+&qid=1556472358&s=apparel&sr=1-8

this one is very nice looking.. if it wasn't for the bugs.. I'll pull the trigger for 70 bucks.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. mid day change... Tempus made me do it!

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Too many features, I think ..



brandon\ said:


> Check my sweet ass Indiglo on a nato.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Too many features, I think ..



brandon\ said:


> Check my sweet ass Indiglo on a nato.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Lots of love for Timex here!

Love the green dial.
Love the bubble acrylic.
Love the vintage mesh.
Love the watch overall.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Love it when strap costs more than watch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Betterthere said:


> Love it when strap costs more than watch
> 
> View attachment 14107797
> View attachment 14107803


I have a few pieces that do just that. A Gallatin on a Bertucci NATO. The 3 GMT and Three GMT on custom made straps.

this one is not necessarily more expensive than the watch.. but the quality far outweights the norm of TX NATOs.

BTW.. what strap is that?

For today...

Brooke on Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> I have a few pieces that do just that. A Gallatin on a Bertucci NATO. The 3 GMT and Three GMT on custom made straps.
> 
> this one is not necessarily more expensive than the watch.. but the quality far outweights the norm of TX NATOs.
> 
> ...


Nice... Erika m&n strap.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> BTW.. what strap is that?


https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/blackops.php


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Let's just imagine:
> 
> Case and Looks of the Ironman Lap 50... and in addition to the current features
> * Atomic Time Keeping
> ...


By pure chance, I came across this one (T5J281 Ironman Solar Power 50-Lap):









I didn't know that Timex had made a solar powered Indiglo watch.

So, they have a 50-lap with step counter with Bluetooth
and they have a 50-lap with solar...

I'm slightly miffed, all along they've had the tech - 
all they have to do is combine pre-existing products and that's 50% of your dream.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/blackops.php


Thanks... love the looks!



Betterthere said:


> Nice... Erika m&n strap.


Wow. never heard of Lumed Straps... but Holy Wacamole! 50 EU?
I'll pass for now. For Fifty macaronis I'd choose the Bertucci Horween Leather  which I'd just let go as part of a trade. This one was on the IQ Compass.



cayabo said:


> By pure chance, I came across this one (T5J281 Ironman Solar Power 50-Lap):
> 
> View attachment 14108939
> 
> ...


One of those weird Timex things... they have done some superb tickers.. and then go back to the normal 'Bleh'. Thanks for sharing... did not know that there was a Lap50 Solar.

I'll put it on the wish list.

The Brooke still on the wrist

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Any one in need of Enablers?

Great deal on a brand new IQ Fly Back and seller taking offers. Awesome watch!.. I have two of them!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Inte...676343&hash=item4692d22727:g:PTwAAOSwfchcc8OL


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

I go back and forth between keeping or gifting this Easy Reader Indiglo - haven't been able to get rid of it yet. Every time I wear it, I really enjoy how it looks.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rosarito said:


> I go back and forth between keeping or gifting this Easy Reader Indiglo - haven't been able to get rid of it yet. Every time I wear it, I really enjoy how it looks.
> 
> View attachment 14115895


if you gifted... you are going to buy another one back..

EZR JB by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

If this were my only watch, I'd be OK with that:










Size = 39mm
Thin = 10mm
Quiet
Legible
Indiglo
Bracelet
Alarm
Stop Watch

(also unusual, for an ana-digi, it only uses one battery and both "movements" stay synced)


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know how long this will last, but you can currently take an extra 20% off of Timex watches at Todd Snyder, including ones that are already on sale, using this code: TIMEX20

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Scout









Wysłane z mojego Mi A2 Lite przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Picked this todd snyder Timex at my local TJmaxx, really liking it 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Picked this todd snyder Timex at my local TJmaxx, really liking it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting how even a recent model TS can get axed to the Closeout Section. Great pick!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

horhay86 said:


> Picked this todd snyder Timex at my local TJmaxx, really liking it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I see these don't have indiglo. Is this correct?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Interesting how even a recent model TS can get axed to the Closeout Section. Great pick!


I thought the same! Had to pick it up haha thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

randb said:


> From what I see these don't have indiglo. Is this correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Correct, no indiglo on this one.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

horhay86 said:


> Correct, no indiglo on this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's a real pity. I really like that model but indiglo is important as I imagine the lume will be pretty poor.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

randb said:


> From what I see these don't have indiglo. Is this correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You paid for the TS but did not cover Indiglo!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

doesn't everyone carry a keychain or EDC light these days?
no need for lume or indiglo at all, or does everyone carry a light just to charge their watches lume?

ox71


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Picked up another one of these for a song (under 20usd). Cleaned it up and lumed it very happy with this one! 38mm not including crown, nicely finished all steel case, automatic and keeps excellent time. One of my favorites in my collection now.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh and I miss this one









ox71


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there any modern "diver" Timex with unidirectional bezel? Or all of them have fixed bezel?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Admof said:


> Is there any modern "diver" Timex with unidirectional bezel? Or all of them have fixed bezel?


Navi have unidirectional bezels.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Navi have unidirectional bezels.


It it quite interesting that there are a multitude of wanna be divers with a static bezel, but yet Timex can make new very affordable ones with a bidirectional bezel. The new Katmai is one example.

Yesterday we did an 8 hour sprint of spring clearing house. As part of the clearing, one of our pantries my wife had a container with a lot of misc items. Which had this one inside. I was very surprised that she actually bought a Timex herself previously.

However, it seems that the stem is busted. The crown come out when I tried to adjust the hands. The bezel works very well. 
It uses the smaller CR 1216, so I didn't have one in stock to see if it ticks.

Old School Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Old School Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey TX fans... I've decided to reduce my Quartz foot print and we'll be putting up a lot of TX tickers (as well as others) on the sale section very shortly.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Love how this watch looks so different with the light. Like two totally different watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

I have always known Timex to have some super cool watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

smurfdon said:


> I have always known Timex to have some super cool watches.


Yes they do. If I was only an Octopus to keep them all.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/super-affordables-tx-clearinghouose-4948501.html#post48849191

On the wrist now! The Three on custom strap 
The Three by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> oh and I miss this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


> Dont cry for me Argentina...


you need to fix your Sig!

IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

my signature? I'm not using a signature, do you mean my avatar picture?

ox71


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> my signature? I'm not using a signature, do you mean my avatar picture?
> 
> ox71


On the web I see a photoshop (no picture) underneath your posts. Weird, not via tapatalk.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Arclite said:


> This is so awesome! I must find one! Great homage to the Seiko G757 Sports 100. I think this TIMEX pulls it off better than Casio's homage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one cool watch!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

14060 said:


> That's one cool watch!


I can't see the watch referred to, can someone repost please?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> I can't see the watch referred to, can someone repost please?


the wonders of WUS.... 14060 is replying to a post a few months old. and that post is another reply from another one. Have no idea what watch is being referenced. But this one is one cool watch!

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it may be this:


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

I love a lot of the vintage timex watches, their style still holds up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Did some light modding to my dollar walmart Timex. I paint seconds hand red, sanded hands down to brass and lumed hands and dial with good lume.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a bunch recently


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Did some light modding to my dollar walmart Timex. I paint seconds hand red, sanded hands down to brass and lumed hands and dial with good lume.
> 
> View attachment 14127091
> 
> View attachment 14127093


This is what the standard should be for any Scout. Timex could charge $5 more for proper lume. Indiglo + Lum is a lovely combination.

Can you tell me what product you used for the lume? I may just venture to do this on the 2 Scouts that I have at home.

TX Clearing House by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is the Doctor in today?

I need some type of therapy! I am having withdrawal issues with these two... worst of it.. I have not even worn the White one at all.

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I just spotted these on the Timex Italy website's homepage. I can't find the product page for either one though. Anyone seen or heard anything about these Navi models? I dig the blacked out (or OD Green- can't tell from the pic) with orange in the bezel.

Edit: I just noticed that he picture filename contains what appear to be two model numbers- TW2T83600 and TW2T83200. Still can't find any further info.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> This is what the standard should be for any Scout. Timex could charge $5 more for proper lume. Indiglo + Lum is a lovely combination.
> 
> Can you tell me what product you used for the lume? I may just venture to do this on the 2 Scouts that I have at home.
> 
> TX Clearing House by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks I am really enjoying the watch now. Been on my wrist non stop. I use the lume on ebay called Watch Lume USA brand. It is very good I put it next to my new Samurai Seiko and it lasted just as long maybe legible in dark a little longer than the Seiko. I use UV glue as a binder. You can mix up a big batch of it and keep it in a sealed container in the dark and it will be last a very long time. There is better lume out there but for the price I dont think you can beat it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I just spotted these on the Timex Italy website's homepage. I can't find the product page for either one though. Anyone seen or heard anything about these Navi models? I dig the blacked out (or OD Green- can't tell from the pic) with orange in the bezel.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that he picture filename contains what appear to be two model numbers- TW2T83600 and TW2T83200. Still can't find any further info.
> 
> ...


The blue one looks like many of the current Navi models stateside; the black one has a huge Ol'School theme going on. But I don't know the details of either watch. What is the price for these puppies in ITALIANO ?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> The blue one looks like many of the current Navi models stateside; the black one has a huge Ol'School theme going on. But I don't know the details of either watch. What is the price for these puppies in ITALIANO ?


Can't find any information.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> TW2T83600 and TW2T83200.


Looks like new Dials, Bezels (???) & Hands for both...
I really like the that OD Green - would like it even more if they made it a normal "minute" bezel & got rid of the day/date.

Interestingly, they went to the trouble of getting making the crown green to match the case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

199 days ago I set this watch as precisely as I could.
It is now -1.4 seconds.

That equates to -2.6 seconds per year.
Much better than the ±5 seconds claimed by $2,000 and up "High Accuracy Quartz" watches.

This one was $20 on sale at WalMart...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> 199 days ago I set this watch as precisely as I could.
> It is now -1.4 seconds.
> 
> That equates to -2.6 seconds per year.
> ...


From last Nov DST change to now.

4 secs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> From last Nov DST change to now.
> 
> 4 secs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It would be cool if Timex took one of the newly re-released Time/Tide/Temp watches and used the Temp portion to do compensation on the quartz movement to create a true "High Accuracy" watch.
Combine that with the step counter and solar and you're 75% of the way to your dream watch...

(newly released Tide/Temp):


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black, green, grey, white, cream dials



Love the knurled cases


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

QQ - how does one release the stem from a Timex chrono?

Longer explanation - doing a swap and need to move the insides of an Expedition chrono to the case of a Waterbury chrono, (and vice versa) and don’t want to damage anything. How is the chrono stem released from the module so I can remove the guts and put them in the Waterbury case? 

And then, how to I reinstall the stem in the new case so that the Indiglo and chrono functions work properly? Thanks!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> QQ - how does one release the stem from a Timex chrono?
> 
> Longer explanation - doing a swap and need to move the insides of an Expedition chrono to the case of a Waterbury chrono, (and vice versa) and don't want to damage anything. How is the chrono stem released from the module so I can remove the guts and put them in the Waterbury case?
> 
> And then, how to I reinstall the stem in the new case so that the Indiglo and chrono functions work properly? Thanks!


I can add pics later....

Simple explanation is: a millimeter inboard of where the stem enters the movement, there's a small precision sheet metal piece with symmetric tabs winging up. In the valley created by the wings, you'll see a divot, that's where you have to press down to release the stem.

It is a very sloppy operation. Lots of jiggling of the stem and that piece of sheet metal needs to happen to get the stem to release. The stem has several circumferential grove features that will catch on its way out - it's not a one-and-done smooth operation.

Same for re-insertion. It goes in steps as different edges catch on each other.
Keep jiggling, pushing, pulling and pressing/releasing the divot...

I think the cases you're talking about are going to be big enough that extensions will be used between the pushers and the movement.
This means the plastic movement holder has holes. In the holes will be small dowels. They are bit of a pain to put back in, but the real care must be taken when you remove the plastic ring so as to not lose them.

While you have the movements out, be sure to check the inside of the crystal for haze - it seems to be common on most Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It would be cool if Timex took one of the newly re-released Time/Tide/Temp watches and used the Temp portion to do compensation on the quartz movement to create a true "High Accuracy" watch.
> Combine that with the step counter and solar and you're 75% of the way to your dream watch...


While I was looking for the cammo pictured above, I also noticed a big change on another watch. The big red Expedition Shock is now within 2 seconds. I do not recall, but a few weeks ago when I was taking it to the gym it had a much bigger variance.

I think that if Timex really wanted, they could compete big time with G shock, but for some reason they just miss the 9 and 10 out of the rating.

And the 3 GMT is keeping within a second from March's DST. Still very impressed with this watch.

High Accuracy Quartz by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cayabo said:


> I can add pics later....
> 
> Simple explanation is: a millimeter inboard of where the stem enters the movement, there's a small precision sheet metal piece with symmetric tabs winging up. In the valley created by the wings, you'll see a divot, that's where you have to press down to release the stem.
> 
> ...


BIG help, thanks for the multiple tips!


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Spot for a new Timex on Men's...whats's new...on timex.com. TW2T76500VQ.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> While I was looking for the cammo pictured above, I also noticed a big change on another watch. The big red Expedition Shock is now within 2 seconds. I do not recall, but a few weeks ago when I was taking it to the gym it had a much bigger variance.
> 
> I think that if Timex really wanted, they could compete big time with G shock, but for some reason they just miss the 9 and 10 out of the rating.
> 
> ...


Here's the picture from March DST change. Notice the Expedition Shock behind quite a bit. I have not touched the digitales at all. I've only sync'd the Analogs on DST day.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here are some more of my 70s stainless steel Tmex watches. These ones are mechanical quartz models from the late 1970s. Between 38-39mm wide not including crowns. They all run great and keep very good time. I buy these up cheap whenever I come across them. I included one case back picture because all 3 are identical.


















































View attachment 14139599


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

One of the early Expedition Easy Set Alarms - this one is 100% stainless steel:


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

randb said:


> From what I see these don't have indiglo. Is this correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk











Must be a TJ Maxx special LOL. Picked up the same one. Not having the light doesn't bother me at all. Couldn't pass it up for the price and look ! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Superbri22 said:


> Must be a TJ Maxx special LOL. Picked up the same one. Not having the light doesn't bother me at all. Couldn't pass it up for the price and look ! Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

An under rated Timex

Rome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

An under rated Timex

Rome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So, It appears that _Intelligent Quartz_ has been axed and passed to another life. Not long ago, there was still a sub menu referring to Intelligent Quartz; however, now that line is just a mesh that fits into many categories (dress watch, military, etc).

The last watch bearing the IQ at timex.com was the World Time, that now has been redone into the Waterbury line.

The Three by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ox71 said:


> oh and I miss this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this one. BTW, what's wrong with the date on 2nd picture? It's 8:40PM (I assume), and date is already flipping???

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> An under rated Timex
> 
> Rome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It really is.
I don't think I've seen a review on it or a picture from anyone except you.

If those numerals were applies rather than printed (and skip the minutes), that would look like a $600 dollar watch.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm starting to feel like Timex is using their Italian homepage to tease forthcoming models. Or, maybe they're just messing with me.

From the photo filename: REISSUE-Q_TW2T80700









A still screenshot from the YouTube video below:









The promotional cartoon from YouTube:





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I'm starting to feel like Timex is using their Italian homepage to tease forthcoming models. Or, maybe they're just messing with me.
> 
> From the photo filename: REISSUE-Q_TW2T80700
> 
> ...


I want that!!!!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I'm starting to feel like Timex is using their Italian homepage to tease forthcoming models. Or, maybe they're just messing with me.
> 
> From the photo filename: REISSUE-Q_TW2T80700


So TW2T80700 is on the back of the watch... along with "ALL STAINLESS" and assembled in China.

Searches on Google reveal Timex watches for:
TW2T1
TW2T2
TW2T3
TW2T4
TW2T5

but nothing for:
TW2T6
or
TW2T7

What does it mean? I have no idea.

But the back of that watch looks unlike anything Timex has done recently.

A 377 battery with a small cover?
4 screws holding it on?
No Indiglo.

Who knows.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The strap on this watch continues to impress me.
It's 28 years old.
It's Russian.
I wore it every day for 4 years, about 20 years ago.
It was stiff as cardboard and I put olive oil on it 2 years ago.
Now it's very supple and not falling apart.
Most impressive, the keeper is 2 wraps of Russian electrical tape - which I did as a temp fix when I first got it.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Like this one. BTW, what's wrong with the date on 2nd picture? It's 8:40PM (I assume), and date is already flipping???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


I probably pushed the crown in when the day was not properly indexed, my eyes are pretty bad. it did function correctly.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

Quite a sharp Roman, I would take one in a second.



cayabo said:


> It really is.
> I don't think I've seen a review on it or a picture from anyone except you.
> 
> If those numerals were applies rather than printed (and skip the minutes), that would look like a $600 dollar watch.


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

I figure this might be a good place to ask: what's a good resource for looking up the year of production of a Timex watch? My brother has an old Expedition that is definitely not made anymore, and I'd like to date it if at all possible. Is there an online resource that catalogues the various models over the years?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

OnyxNight said:


> I figure this might be a good place to ask: what's a good resource for looking up the year of production of a Timex watch? My brother has an old Expedition that is definitely not made anymore, and I'd like to date it if at all possible. Is there an online resource that catalogues the various models over the years?


1985 and newer: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-manufacturing-date-codes-1985-newer-4359986.html

On the caseback, you'll see the 2 stamped characters that you need to look up.
For example, this one is stamped with "44" = August 2017


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

That is super helpful, thank you!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> I'm starting to feel like Timex is using their Italian homepage to tease forthcoming models. Or, maybe they're just messing with me.
> 
> From the photo filename: REISSUE-Q_TW2T80700
> 
> ...


Mr. Q is so badass!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Got this Easy Reader as a gift years ago. The original black leather strap was terrible and fell off after a few months of wear. This red strap is a lot more fun!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

eleven pass said:


> Got this Easy Reader as a gift years ago. The original black leather strap was terrible and fell off after a few months of wear. This red strap is a lot more fun!


Do you happen to know if the case on your Easy Reader is made of Stainless Steel?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Military Field:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

So, I just got the announcement email from Timex for the new Q Diver. Off the top- it's another 50 meter "diver". Meh to that, but I have to say that I think it's gorgeous. Pricetag is $179 USD. I don't think it's worth it, but it is beautiful if you dig the vintage style. They nailed that. Anyway, check it out.

https://www.timex.com/q-timex-reissue-38mm-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch/TW2T80700ZV.html

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

FedEx brought me something new yesterday.










I've been on a bit of a military field watch kick lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

theretroshave said:


> So, I just got the announcement email from Timex for the new Q Diver. Off the top- it's another 50 meter "diver". Meh to that, but I have to say that I think it's gorgeous. Pricetag is $179 USD. I don't think it's worth it, but it is beautiful if you dig the vintage style. They nailed that. Anyway, check it out.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/q-timex-reissue-38mm-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch/TW2T80700ZV.html
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


38mm and stainless steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> 38mm and stainless steel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone call my name?

38mm SS case checking in

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gotta Love my Ebay luck.... I've been tracking the below for 5 days.. and someone gets all trigger happy for a dead timex which has been run down .... WTH!!!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

caktaylor said:


> FedEx brought me something new yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these. I have one of steel and one of aluminium.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Bargain Finders from the bay

some notables:

Ironman Lap100 Blue Version in pretty good condition
Rugged by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I finally found that Elusive Rugged Metal Field Expedition at a decent price. 
Listed at 30.. offered 20 and counter at 23 ... 
seems like a well kept case.

quite excited for this one

Wjy is it that I cannot reference pictures hosted elsewhere anymore?

https://www.rei.com/media/product/752603


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is a 3 dollar Ebay auction win. It had a broken strap on it, crystal scratched heavily, and although it ran when I installed a battery the date did not work. I fixed the date easily and this is the 3rd time I came across this problem. There is a small spring that presses on the date wheel to make it "snap" into the next date and this spring comes out of place making the date no longer change. I think many watches end up in the trash from this its a shame. I installed a domed acrylic crystal but thinking about ordering a generic flat sapphire just for fun but the acrylic looks great. I also lumed the hands with good lume. It was a quick dirty job but it will make a great pick up and go beater watch for me. Also I did a lot of testing and it seems water resistant enough for swimming at least.


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

I still have much love for Timex dials.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Here is a 3 dollar Ebay auction win. It had a broken strap on it, crystal scratched heavily, and although it ran when I installed a battery the date did not work. I fixed the date easily and this is the 3rd time I came across this problem. There is a small spring that presses on the date wheel to make it "snap" into the next date and this spring comes out of place making the date no longer change. I think many watches end up in the trash from this its a shame. I installed a domed acrylic crystal but thinking about ordering a generic flat sapphire just for fun but the acrylic looks great. I also lumed the hands with good lume. It was a quick dirty job but it will make a great pick up and go beater watch for me. Also I did a lot of testing and it seems water resistant enough for swimming at least.
> 
> View attachment 14160283
> 
> ...


Great Work. Any expedition with proper lume would be such a killer watch. I do not have the finesse and brush technique to even attempt a dial lume.

I've seen many of such watches in the bay but I did not know they could be fix. Can you perhaps do a tutorial with pictures?

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This one is to be gifted to my Papa! I think the Ostrich Strap really brings the watch alive. Strap probably costs 10X the price of the Easy Reader.

ER Ostrich by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Ostrich by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Went through my Timex stash today which I will be adding to. Looking through this post really has me looking at a Weekender. The Expedition was a deal from the bay so I could track time on the vintage ones but I love the size and weight.

Pic for some entertainment...mostly vintage.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Went through my Timex stash today which I will be adding to. Looking through this post really has me looking at a Weekender. The Expedition was a deal from the bay so I could track time on the vintage ones but I love the size and weight.
> 
> Pic for some entertainment...mostly vintage.
> 
> View attachment 14162667


The Weekender and Weekender chrono are solid watches. The weekenders can be found as cheap as 20 bucks.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Lots of love for Timex. Wearing my T5K198 Shock today.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got my 1979 reissue looks good next to the 79 version.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Great comparison.

I wasn't too impressed with the mov't selection for this watch when I saw it - no Indiglo, not Timex, etc...

But now, after seeing the back of the original:









It makes perfect sense and adds to the effort they went to to make it a re-issue.

Kind of felt the same about the hour hand having an empty "hole" as I'm fond of the "T" that Timex has done sometimes - then I see your pics of the original and, again, it all makes sense.

- BTW, I appreciate the use of a Waterbury strap on your classic.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today it is the Ameritus Diver.
This doesn't have a Timex mov't either (no Indiglo) - the upside is the unexpected quietness of a large Timex:

View attachment 14164651


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Great comparison.
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the mov't selection for this watch when I saw it - no Indiglo, not Timex, etc...
> 
> ...


Movement is entry level Seiko Corp. designed one. Likely been chosen for size/battery size and affordability. It's mostly used in Lorus.
Hatch won't work with CR2016. So they had to choose something else. 
I don't want to sound too old but i still remember Timex re-issues with Indiglo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TheCowWatcher said:


> Went through my Timex stash today which I will be adding to. Looking through this post really has me looking at a Weekender. The Expedition was a deal from the bay so I could track time on the vintage ones but I love the size and weight.
> 
> Pic for some entertainment...mostly vintage.
> 
> View attachment 14162667


Today on the wrist is the Green Weekender

Weekenders by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*I N C O M I N G |> :-d;-)*

The other day while browsing for TX watches... I somehow came across Certified Watch Store and started to look at the very nicely priced Nautica Watches.

Comparing features down the line, some of the Nautica Watches are at least on some aspects superior to even the TX Flagship models.

I found this beauty for less than $45 bucks and I've pulled the trigger on what it seems to be a no brainer. SS Case, Screw down crown, unidirectional bezel, Scoutish Military Dial, Lumed Hands and Markers, what is there not to like?

and in order to keep on trimming diet.. please check the PIF thread at F2 if you want/need an Atomic watch.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

my son recently scored this nautica, screw down crown and case back with a good hefty weight.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Cleaned this 1978 Timex up a few days ago from my junk pile. It was running fast but I used to trim tool to get it better than 1 second a day so far. I'll see how it ends up look after a month. 37.50mm wide makes it not too big but not too small.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I like Timex and like how they are offering Bluetooth and other types of watches for a good price.

I have several. My go to beater is a simple 3 hander on a velcro strap.

However I wish Timex would move into the 21st century in terms of cases. Plated cases were great in 1968 but now they should be making all their metal case watches with stainless steel


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> *I N C O M I N G |> :-d;-)*
> 
> The other day while browsing for TX watches... I somehow came across Certified Watch Store and started to look at the very nicely priced Nautica Watches.
> 
> ...


Looks sharp! i liked some of current Nautica offerings. Very balanced designs, all stainless and 100m WR. At 45$ it's total immediate trigger pull!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Looks sharp! i liked some of current Nautica offerings. Very balanced designs, all stainless and 100m WR. At 45$ it's total immediate trigger pull!


I am guessing that this is an overlooked model / brand given the 'Fashion Watch Status' that WUS gives it. My other Nautica has been nothing short of another awesome watch.

I'll do a short review once I get it. And if there are others interested, there are many sources incluiding amazon that have this for around the same price.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Cleaned this 1978 Timex up a few days ago...


Wow - looking at your pics, that watch is like a time machine. Makes me want to play Space Invaders & bust out the cassette tapes for the Commodore PET.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Swapped mine to leather.










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Timex love today!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

We need more Colors in Our Lives..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it ..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

marathonna said:


> We need more Colors in Our Lives..
> 
> [/url]
> 
> hope you like it ..


So G shock and Ice Cream! I like it!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

marathonna said:


> We need more Colors in Our Lives..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Please tell me these are available to purchase somewhere.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Please tell me these are available to purchase somewhere.


Looks like they may be on eBay with an Italian seller ng-group. I am not sure these are legitimate, but they list model numbers.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Please tell me these are available to purchase somewhere.


I have bought them at a local seller in the Netherlands and not on Ebay..!


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Please tell me these are available to purchase somewhere.


I have bought them at a local seller in the Netherlands and not on Ebay..!


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

This Fairfield was very cheap. Probably because of strangely combined colors of NATO strap. It was not so bad after all, but I've changed the NATO to Black PVD mesh bracelet from my Amazfit smartwatch. I like it much more now.









Wysłane z mojego Mi A2 Lite przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Admof said:


> This Fairfield was very cheap. Probably because of strangely combined colors of NATO strap. It was not so bad after all, but I've changed the NATO to Black PVD mesh bracelet from my Amazfit smartwatch. I like it much more now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can find many Fairfields on 41 and 37 mm as low as just over $20 bucks, because TX has pair them with some crazy strap combinations. But just the watch itself is worth it. Same can be said for the Weekender.

Timex Friday Nights by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## DingoDave (Feb 19, 2013)

My latest watch purchase. Functionally it beats all my G-Shocks. Durability...TBD.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DingoDave said:


> My latest watch purchase. Functionally it beats all my G-Shocks. Durability...TBD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any of the Shocks can endure just as long as the Gs... but the Shocks are not as featured packed as these.

However, The Rugged 30 is probably the best of both worlds.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Nautoca Field Maritime by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sjboulden (Jan 17, 2019)

I love mine.


----------



## lillsmockan (May 26, 2019)

Hi there fellow watchseekers,

Ive been following this thread, since being positively suprised by the quality of timex watches.
This is the TW4B04100 model. (ive bought two, since i dont know if its been discontinued, and because its such a nice piece.)

Looking forward to seeing more watches, regardless of brand, in this forum

Here she is,
in front of the summer hammock.

View attachment 14179639
View attachment 14179641








Best regards,
Lillsmockan


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lillsmockan said:


> Hi there fellow watchseekers,
> 
> Ive been following this thread, since being positively suprised by the quality of timex watches.
> This is the TW4B04100 model. (ive bought two, since i dont know if its been discontinued, and because its such a nice piece.)
> ...


That model.. as well as the Scouts, Weekender, Weekender Chrono, Ironman 30, Easy Reader, are Staples House models that I don't see in any danger of being discontinued.

Yes it is a Classic and a heck of a watch!

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stupid double post.. sometimes makes me send WUS to the garbage can.

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

lillsmockan said:


> Hi there fellow watchseekers,
> 
> View attachment 14179639
> View attachment 14179641
> View attachment 14179647


Very nice, looks like you got the less common "Ameritus" hands.
(I call them "Ameritus" since Timex had a line of watches with that name and that's the first time I saw those hands.)

I've never figured out Timex' logic between Scout Chronos with "Ameritus" versus classic field hands:


----------



## lillsmockan (May 26, 2019)

Thanks mates.

more pictures:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Stupid double post.. sometimes makes me send WUS to the garbage can.
> 
> WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


looks solid!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> looks solid!


Very pleased... Wearing it on a a Bertucci Nato now.

That is how is going to stay .. 
Nautica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Nautica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it shrunk in the wash. 










Found this one, which brought back some memories. It was a big deal to make the transition from lesser watches to this as a kid!

Hope I can get it running again.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> I think it shrunk in the wash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get much bigger or is that the women's model? I ask because I made the same transition as a kid in '93. I don't have the original one, but I bought a used mens model on eBay. I am on the third to last hole, so I am thinking I may have had the women's model when I was younger.

Anyway, there are a lot of these out there on eBay with messed up buttons and cases, but likely with good modules. You shouldn't have a hard time getting a replacement module if
need be.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the comment! It's a women's or kids model. My wrist is 6.5", and there are still a few holes left on this strap. I had forgotten about this one until we found it in storage yesterday...I'm rather amused at how much to scale it is compared to the men's model.

I had a quick thought of posting a fake "WRUW" post with it and pretending my wrist was gargantuan. 

Here it is next to what I was wearing last night, a Citizen diver (which I think is 43 or 44mm).










Good to know about the module. I think it would be fun to get it going again and give it to one of my kids.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Monaco 161.7 + Indy 500 + Pala + Coca Cola 600 = Blue Monday









(yes, I know, it's a creepy looking wrist shot)


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks for the comment! It's a women's or kids model. My wrist is 6.5", and there are still a few holes left on this strap. I had forgotten about this one until we found it in storage yesterday...I'm rather amused at how much to scale it is compared to the men's model.
> 
> I had a quick thought of posting a fake "WRUW" post with it and pretending my wrist was gargantuan.
> 
> ...


That is odd, I also have a 6.5" wrist. The back will list the battery that it takes, that will help define the model. Can you let me know what the battery it takes is? I will try to take a wrist shot of mine soon.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> That is odd, I also have a 6.5" wrist. The back will list the battery that it takes, that will help define the model. Can you let me know what the battery it takes is? I will try to take a wrist shot of mine soon.


Here you go.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> Here you go.


CR1620 was/is usually used in Timex's smaller models, for youth or women.

Date code 77 is May 1991, so the year before Indiglo.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> I think it shrunk in the wash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the *exact *one I had as a kid too. I'm guessing I was around 10 when I got it.

Wore it til about highschool when I switched to a Timex Expedition which I still have.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Monaco 161.7 + Indy 500 + Pala + Coca Cola 600 = Blue Monday
> 
> View attachment 14183267
> 
> ...


I watched 3 out of 4... but you got me with Pala ?????

chose the watch for the night. Weekender with awesome looking Indiglo
Nite Nite by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

AMA Motocross Championship at the Pala Tribe's Fox Raceway.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> AMA Motocross Championship at the Pala Tribe's Fox Raceway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14184333


didn't know that you followed racing too. Learned something new about Pala


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Love for Timex? You betcha!







Love EVERYTHING about this watch!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Going through my boxes of broken/parts of Timex watches I put this together. The case is a Timex all steel with screw down case back which had a movement/dial which was rusted badly. The movement dial/hands are from a regular pot metal automatic with a broken off lug. Pretty simple clean up and swap and I like the way it came out.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A beat up old diver - both the day and the date are stuck, and it only works if you put an extra bit of packing between the back and battery - but I like the look:


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

In case somebody is after golde-tone Marlin. For a $120 I believe this is a steal.

TIMEX Marlin Hand-Wound 34mm Gold-Tone And Textured-Leather Watch

Was $200Now $120

40% off

https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...-gold-tone-and-textured-leather-watch/1081346


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sanchjer (Mar 8, 2019)

Not a collector but have a few in my collection. Waiting for the new Q to come back in stock and looking at buying the Black Marlin reissue. Timex will always have a special place in my collection and are always safe from resale. They are dependable, good looking, and most importantly, cheap! Can’t go wrong with a Timex. 

I have a Timex weekender in my collection with a Hardlex crystal on a grey suede strap. Good looking watch. Wish I had a photo on my phone to share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sanchjer said:


> I have a Timex weekender in my collection with a Hardlex crystal on a grey suede strap. Good looking watch. Wish I had a photo on my phone to share.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardlex? From a Seiko? I want to hear more... I would love to pair this one with Hardlex.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sanchjer (Mar 8, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hardlex? From a Seiko? I want to hear more... I would love to pair this one with Hardlex.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yessir. Purchased a double domed AR sapphire crystal for my SNK807 and used the Hardlex on my scratched up Weekender. Was a perfect match. Has a diameter of 30mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Thoughts on the new "Bi Metal Welton" Todd Snyder collab? Quartz, 34mm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Elevated Scout

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

Big fan of Timex for several reasons. First watch was a Timex purchased at Woolworth's for $6 back around 1975. This is another reason.

I own a Timex that is "Sort of" the holy grail of Military Timex's for some collectors. It also no longer works and is my favorite watch. Hodinkee did an article on these watches back in 2011. The article is mostly right, some things were left up in the air that I can answer, and some things are wrong.

In Hodinkee's article he states that the J Crew copy claims this Timex from the 1940's is wrong and the correct period is early 1980's. That is correct. Left up in the air he says "The rumors around the forums is that Timex produced these mil-spec watches for only two months, February and March, 1982. Since they were produced for such a short period of time, cased in plastic and had clear disposal instructions, the survival rate is excruciatingly low" and "But, the thing is, Timex and J.Crew claim the watch they sell was built in tribute to a US-military spec watch from the 1940s. That's not true. In fact, Timex only held one contract with the US Government to build mil-spec watches, and that was in the 1980s. Other Timex watches were built and subsequently purchased by the military for issuing, but that's not the same thing." and "According to several Timex and military watch experts, the watch may have never even been actually purchased by the Government. Here's why that is very possible".

The watch was purchased by the Government, minus all of the Government specs and date on the back of the case and a few other minor details. Mine was issued from the 2/33rd Armor HQ supply room in late 1982.

Hodinkee states "These watches have only appeared with February and March 1982 casebacks - if an order was placed, one would expect to see these watches from a wide range of production dates. Timex would simply not go to the trouble of producing watches on contract for two months, so it is possible these were simply part of a bid to win the contract."

He's right. They issued these watches starting in late 1982 and continued to issue them all the way into the mid 1990's. But they were not an issue item, they were purchased in big boxes of loose watches with an NSN at end of fiscal year when the units had to spend any extra money. Watches, mugs, multi tools etc. If you wanted one you just went and signed for one. If it broke, you just went and signed for another one. They had them until they ran out.

"Why would Timex begin a government contract in Feb of 1982 if they were to stop production just a few months later?"

They didnt, see above.

Hodinkee - Also, the case of these Timex mil-spec watches, like those built by Benrus under the same guidelines, is made from incredibly lightweight plastic. We're not talking some super high-grade military design plastic, we're talking elementary school lunchroom silverware plastic. Sure, it's light, but the color actually makes the watch really endearing and fun to wear."

I wore this watch on my arm, in the field, from late 1982 until 2005 when it stopped working. I was a 19E, 19K, and 19Z50. This watch served in Armor and Cavalry, on M551 Sheridans, M60A1's and A3's, M1's, M1IP's and M1A1'a as well as M577's, M113's, 151's and Humvee and CucVee's. There isn't much harder beating you could put a watch through, and it kept on ticking and the only damage occurred when changing a comp idler arm and banged it against the bottom of the fender, a tiny chip in the crystal. Just about any other watch would have shattered.

Hodinkee - "It was produced for a questionably short period of time to standards that destined it to be a true "throw away" watch."

I put this watch on as a PFC and took it off as a 1SG. Then put it back on again as a military contractor. It ran for 23 years of my career. I wont be throwing it away. Even though it no longer runs. I have the original band, frayed and the full cover camo band I replaced it with. I have photos of me wearig this watch all the way back to 1982 in Germany, Korea and the MIddle East.

Here is the watch Hodinkee purchased to check out for the review.









Here's mine. Into the Army supply chain in 1982. You can see the variations from the two month watches but it is definitely the watch that made it into the supply chain.









Hodinkee lists some of the military equipment Timex supplied. But other things they supplied were the gyro's for the TOW I and TOW II, Dragon, Hellfire and Phalanx and other weapons systems. They got in some trouble with a House Committee back in the 1980's. The early TOW II missiles had a habit of flying right into the ground. Or plopping out of the tube. I watched it happen. Timex reps went before a House Committee and could not give assurances their missile gyro's met spec's because parts were purchased from 3rd party vendors.

Timex. Takes a licking, and war and combat and keeps on ticking.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

VIzione said:


> Big fan of Timex for several reasons. First watch was a Timex purchased at Woolworth's for $6 back around 1975. This is another reason.
> 
> I own a Timex that is "Sort of" the holy grail of Military Timex's for some collectors. It also no longer works and is my favorite watch. Hodinkee did an article on these watches back in 2011. The article is mostly right, some things were left up in the air that I can answer, and some things are wrong.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, very interesting thanks. You should post this in the military forum. The new mk1s are inspired by your watch I believe.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

randb said:


> Great stuff, very interesting thanks. You should post this in the military forum. The new mk1s are inspired by your watch I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes, I would say so. If I could get mine repaired and running again I would continue wearing it. But apparently it is designed to be thrown away, not repaired. Hodinkee took the back off his, this is the movement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

today, on a lovely colareb vegan strap.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

that movement looks like the other mechanical movements timex used, check out this guy's channel, he may be able to fix your watch for you.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

randb said:


> Great stuff, very interesting thanks. You should post this in the military forum. The new mk1s are inspired by your watch I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just saw this in Complete Price Guide to Watches. Gilber, Engle, Shugart. 2006 edition. Manufactured 1966.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

randb said:


> Great stuff, very interesting thanks. You should post this in the military forum. The new mk1s are inspired by your watch I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just saw this in Complete Price Guide to Watches. Gilber, Engle, Shugart. 2006 edition. Manufactured 1966.

View attachment 14196923


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

VIzione said:


> Just saw this in Complete Price Guide to Watches. Gilber, Engle, Shugart. 2006 edition. Manufactured 1966.
> 
> View attachment 14196923


That's cool!

I know I can't be the only one hoping for an Automatic 38mm Weekender. I mean, they did it with the Marlin...


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got another steel screw back model! Blue dial this time and its fantastic.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Really Enjoying this one this evening










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

They posted this on Instagram today, could be interesting.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gav1230 said:


> They posted this on Instagram today, could be interesting.


It's definitely on my shortlist.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

gav1230 said:


> They posted this on Instagram today, could be interesting.


If they make an automatic movement that is a straight substitute for an M905 - then yes, for sure; we've all been waiting for 10+ years...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> If they make an automatic movement that is a straight substitute for an M905 - then yes, for sure; we've all been waiting for 10+ years...


Knowing what Timex has been doing, there is a very good chance it'll be a base grade 7750 that they had "finished" (attaching the rotor) in the US made from US sourced material and they'll charge $3k+ for it. :roll:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Knowing what Timex has been doing, there is a very good chance it'll be a base grade 7750 that they had "finished" (attaching the rotor) in the US made from US sourced material and they'll charge $3k+ for it. :roll:


Yeah - it does seem like their marketing is mining any seam of interest they can find. 
Being an innovator in value is completely off the table.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Went through the whole day yesterday restoring these pieces, a 1970 Marlin and a 1980 as well. Gave them a cleaning and a lube, as well as a case and crystal polish.
These would go up for sale later, but I have to enjoy them a little, haha.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Shade of Green by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Time for a thread title change?

5,751 posts, 864,867 view, and 11 years of thread activity.

*There truly is love for Timex?*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

And we are just getting warmed up.....


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

man... a whole day without a post?

I think you TX'rs need some enabling. How about the Mod Watch Todd Snyder for 74.50 .. that is 50% OFf from Norodstrom

https://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=recentsearches2&keyword=timex&sort=PriceLowToHigh

They had the other color variants on sale not too long ago.. but not anymore. Many other models at 20% OFF to compensate Timex Dad's sale as well.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi new here with a Time question so I thought I would post here. I bought this watch from salvation army for $4 as a beater yard work watch. I can't find any information on it. This came with a leather strap I replace with the nylon one. It looks like an expedition but doesn't have that label. The bezel rotates in just one direction. Sorry for the crummy picture


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rob22 said:


> I can't find any information on it...


What information are you looking for?

Timex has made hundreds of watches in the last 30 years that have little to no documentation.

Appears to have an M905 movement.

It may be old enough that it predates the "Expedition" line (1997).
There'll be 2 alph-numeric digits stamped on the back, they're the date code.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I thought I missed your question... 

After re-reading... your question is? 

Looks and feels like a TX Expedition. 




Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I guess my question boils down to is this a rare watch I should worry about or is this just a good every day watch?


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you for the date guide


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

L8 so August 2003. Are you all sure it isn't the missing one of a kind prototype from an eccentric billionaire's Timex collection? 😂


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rob22 said:


> L8 so August 2003. Are you all sure it isn't the missing one of a kind prototype from an eccentric billionaire's Timex collection? &#55357;&#56834;


This is a Timex thread... we're just simple honest folk here.

Normally, I attempt to have decent manners, but since you asked...

It's a forgettable watch with a scratched crystal and a useless tachymeter.
If you sold it in working condition on eBay you'd get $10 if you were lucky.

Great as a beater or a back-up at work or a back-up in the car or a gift to a kid or taped inside your toolbox or turned into a keyfob or hidden in someones bedroom to irritate them with the loud ticking at night or...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rob22 said:


> I guess my question boils down to is this a rare watch I should worry about or is this just a good every day watch?


It is a really good beater watch that should serve you very well. Can't tell if it is Resin or metal.. if it is metal it is most likely made of Brass and mineral glass.


----------



## Dualogue (Feb 9, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> man... a whole day without a post?
> 
> I think you TX'rs need some enabling. How about the Mod Watch Todd Snyder for 74.50 .. that is 50% OFf from Norodstrom
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks for the sale link, I just got a Marlin that I was eyeing for some time now!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

We're experiencing a bit of a heat wave:


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks Wolfsatsz it's metal. I appreciate you sharing your knowledge. 

"It is a really good beater watch that should serve you very well. Can't tell if it is Resin or metal.. if it is metal it is most likely made of Brass and mineral glass"


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> man... a whole day without a post?
> 
> I think you TX'rs need some enabling. How about the Mod Watch Todd Snyder for 74.50 .. that is 50% OFf from Norodstrom
> 
> ...


Oh man. I had the new Waterbury chrono in my cart last night. Put it off until this morning and sale is over!


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)

Timex Welton "Trench Watch" homage is a nicely solid watch. Retro, but not over-the-top steampunk'd. It is small at 38mm, even on my spindly wrists. It's noteworthy that, back in the early 20th, watches really were just small by today's fashion tuning. 

Researching trench watches from the WWI era, I find this to be a ringer for the Ingersoll Midget pocket watch - originally a ladies' style for chain and fob. Even the font is a match. Rotate the dial 90 degrees, weld on wire lugs for a canvas strap and it was just right for military/exploration wear. Typically worn on the outside of a uniform blouse or coat sleeve.

In Japan, the dial actually reads Timex Midget, omitted here in the US, no doubt against peril of the roving political correctness brigades. Midget, midget, midget! And I would have preferred a cream dial in a steel case. But this was obviously just a quick test of the nostalgia market, and they got me. Midget!

I could have spent $400+ for the real thing on ebay, but my collection (which includes other Timex, Bulova, Cartier, Rolex, Seiko, quartz and mechanical) is based on stylistic diversity I can wear, and beat up. In the water. On horseback. Sometimes all at once. Nothing in my collection gets off the hook. I wouldn't feel good wearing a genuine WW1-era survivor out in the world, and I don't buy stuff to leave in a display case.

Couple more observations on the Welton. First, plan on buying a proper leather Bund style strap -- the factory strap is OK, in a cheap kind of way, for the price point; it's thin and feels kinda papery. I'll give it a wear, but I bought a Fluco (German, ironically) to up the game a little. Second, This cries out in want of a shrapnel guard. Dude in Bulgaria makes them, but, Bulgaria? That's ridiculous, right? Obviously, I'm ordering two. And maybe another Welton as a spare.

Midget.


----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)

Timex Welton "Trench Watch" homage is a nicely solid watch. Retro, but not over-the-top steampunk'd. It is small at 38mm, even on my spindly wrists. It's noteworthy that, back in the early 20th, watches really were just small by today's fashion tuning. 

Researching trench watches from the WWI era, I find this to be a ringer for the Ingersoll Midget pocket watch - originally a ladies' style for chain and fob. Even the font is a match. Rotate the dial 90 degrees, weld on wire lugs for a canvas strap and it was just right for military/exploration wear. Typically worn on the outside of a uniform blouse or coat sleeve.

In Japan, the dial actually reads Timex Midget, omitted here in the US, no doubt against peril of the roving political correctness brigades. Midget, midget, midget! And I would have preferred a cream dial in a steel case. But this was obviously just a quick test of the nostalgia market, and they got me. Midget!

I could have spent $400+ for the real thing on ebay, but my collection (which includes other Timex, Bulova, Cartier, Rolex, Seiko, quartz and mechanical) is based on stylistic diversity I can wear, and beat up. In the water. On horseback. Sometimes all at once. Nothing in my collection gets off the hook. I wouldn't feel good wearing a genuine WW1-era survivor out in the world, and I don't buy stuff to leave in a display case.

Couple more observations on the Welton. First, plan on buying a proper leather Bund style strap -- the factory strap is OK, in a cheap kind of way, for the price point; it's thin and feels kinda papery. I'll give it a wear, but I bought a Fluco (German, ironically) to up the game a little. Second, This cries out in want of a shrapnel guard. Dude in Bulgaria makes them, but, Bulgaria? That's ridiculous, right? Obviously, I'm ordering two. And maybe another Welton as a spare.

Midget.


----------



## enjoiyourlife (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my Timex Q 2 weeks ago and couldn't be happier with it. Timex will sell a lot of them!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got another one of these all steel 70s quartz models. This one was very rough inside but I got it for under 10 dollars. Movement had heavy corrosion which made it unusable. I had a spare movement with a cracked circuit board so I swapped the board from this one to that movement and installed dial/hands and it fired right up and keeping great time. Has small crack in crystal and it is installed slightly crooked but im not going to try and mess with it as these faceted crystals are very ridged and I usually destroy them trying to remove them. Very happy with it though and for the price its hard to beat.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Timex









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

FreddyNorton said:


> Got another one of these all steel 70s quartz models. This one was very rough inside but I got it for under 10 dollars. Movement had heavy corrosion which made it unusable. I had a spare movement with a cracked circuit board so I swapped the board from this one to that movement and installed dial/hands and it fired right up and keeping great time. Has small crack in crystal and it is installed slightly crooked but im not going to try and mess with it as these faceted crystals are very ridged and I usually destroy them trying to remove them. Very happy with it though and for the price its hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 14230231
> 
> ...


Looks awesome well done.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I agree that is a nice watch and impressive skills


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a brilliant watch. not plus or minus a minute in weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Todd Snyder black military style...









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Can I assume that if a Timex doesn't have Indiglo written on the face, then it doesnt have Indiglo? The reason I ask is that so many sales descriptions say a particular watch has indiglo when I know it doesnt. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

randb said:


> Can I assume that if a Timex doesn't have Indiglo written on the face, then it doesn't have Indiglo? The reason I ask is that so many sales descriptions say a particular watch has Indiglo when I know it doesn't.


It's a good rule of thumb, but I can think of one exception - the Fairfield SuperNova:

















Timex marketing, on the other hand, is notoriously incorrect.

Try finding an accurate description for an Ironman's functions.

Or they call out stainless steel for case material when it's brass,
or they get lug width wrong,
... it goes on and on.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Ok thanks. Nice Fairfield too.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Holy smokes Batman - I just posted without WUS trying to do a double.

And the picture I uploaded was visible after I inserted in the WYSIWYG editor before I actually posted it - just like the old'n days.

So, it's only taken them 8 months or so to get back to where they were before.

_EDIT:

Ha ha, joke is on me. WUS tried to double post this one._


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I LOVE timex!

Vintage Timex that is.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My first new Timex in a while. Swapped the movement/dial into a different case and put it on a Yellow Dog rubber nato.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Father's Dat TXrs

For all of those who put out fires on a daily basis. Have a great one today!

Happy Fathers Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on a Colareb vegan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchjer (Mar 8, 2019)

Ordered the Marlin Blackout last week. Will be here tomorrow. Looking forward to it!

Update: It just arrived!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got this great all steel Timex for 20 dollars. But the catch was the date function did not work. I got it because I new I could fix it. I am not a writer by trade but I am going to try and explain my method for repairing the broken date function on these watches. There are 2 reasons why and sometimes its on or the other and sometimes its BOTH.

I will start with showing the watch here you are a nice looking watch with broken date.















Now after removing the back and battery you want to press the tab to release the crown.








After that the movement will drop right out of the case. I always reinstall the crown so I can manipulate the hands. Get your hand puller ready I use a super cheap model I think I got 5 of them for 10 dollars on ebay. 








Hands removed with no drama.








To get the dial off we find the little notches around the movement where the dial meets the movement and carefully pry it apart. IMPORTANT when doing this always keep the dial side up and level or else you WILL lose parts as they will fall out. So again be sure it is dial side up and level when you pry off the dial!








I find that my movement is one that has BOTH problems. Usually it is just the spring circled on the left side in the picture, it is supposed to keep tension on the date when to advance the date. If this was the only problem the fix is very easy and you simply nudge the spring back in place. Refer to later picture of "GOOD" movement to see how it supposed to look.

Now the problem on the right circled in the picture is more serious and I think happens if you continue to try and mess with the date after it stops working. The little arm that rotates every 24 hours to turn the date is sprung and catches on the blue gear. This can only be fixed by replacing the part which is easy but a lot more involved than nudging the spring.








Here is my donor movement next to my one I am repairing. I pick up super cheap beat up Timex for parts and this movement came out of a smashed up old watch that came in a box of parts watches. 








Here is how to remove the bad part. Just simply remove in order shown. Replace on movement in reverse order.








Here is my finished watch. I lumed the hands because I am not crazy about skeleton style hands. Now I get some visibility without having to press the crown. But best of all the date works!















My first try at a walk through and im no watch maker but hopefully this can help someone out and save a watch from the trash can. Feel free to repost or use the guide any way you want. Thanks.


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Lume shot : Timex Allied 40 MM Field Watch - A lot of watch for very little money. The textured strap is very comfortable as well.


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

much love here! 1968 Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

my only issue with this one is the indiglo does not work, anyone know a method of repairing?









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Lovely early to mid 60's Timex Electric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's a good rule of thumb, but I can think of one exception - the Fairfield SuperNova:
> 
> Timex marketing, on the other hand, is notoriously incorrect.
> 
> ...


... An expedition nomenclature when it is clearly an Ironman (Shock) 
30WR on field watch theme watches ... 
fixed bezels on Maritime theme (premium) while some much cheaper field watches have unidirectional bezels...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's a good rule of thumb, but I can think of one exception - the Fairfield SuperNova:
> 
> View attachment 14232329
> 
> ...


... Expedition nomenclature used when it is clearly an Ironman...
... 30WR field watch themed pieces...
... Static Bezels on Maritime theme pieces while some cheap field watches has unidirectional bezels...

Unicorn Sighted... Timex Fairfield Black Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch TW2R38100 which is the Sub Second Fairfiled available at amazon.. not a good price but this one is a rare wight. and also does not say Indiglo anywhere but it does have it.

A few other examples cited below.

Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tool by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Couple of new models from Timex's website...

 

Both 38mm, stainless steel case, 100m wr. I like them. Not crazy about the bezel choice on each of them, but I could live with it I think. Really curious to see how the green case looks in real photos.


----------



## BO2 (Jun 18, 2019)

I was pointed to this thread in hopes of finding out which Timex this is.

I'm new to watches. I was browsing another forum and found a guy selling a few watches. The Timex Weekender is what this was listed as. We've made a deal at $15 (just waiting for him to send his Paypal). I had only glanced at the condition and price since this guy seemed to know a bit about watches.

After comparing it to the Weekender on Amazon, I just now noticed it's not a Weekender. I've looked for hours and can't find what it is. If anyone can help me out, I really appreciate it. I've requested pictures of the case back but I only have photos of the watch face right now


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

schumacher62 said:


> a brilliant watch. not plus or minus a minute in weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch. ls the strap a silicone elite from Barton?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

BO2 said:


> I was pointed to this thread in hopes of finding out which Timex this is.
> 
> I'm new to watches. I was browsing another forum and found a guy selling a few watches. The Timex Weekender is what this was listed as. We've made a deal at $15 (just waiting for him to send his Paypal). I had only glanced at the condition and price since this guy seemed to know a bit about watches.
> 
> ...


Google "weekender sport"
timex added and discontinued some models during the years since the initial release, I think the sport came out the 2nd year. it's not a current model.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

also, they your watch is similar to the team watches, "citation" and "acclaim"









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

today on the wrist

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

On original strap, after a good scrub and soak









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^^^ That gray Military Field is one of the best Modern Timex made.
I find it humorous, that so many of Timex' watches have 24 hour (military) time on them - yet the on they actually call a "Military Field" watch doesn't have military time.

It's a TS Military for me today:


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

cayabo said:


> ^^^ That gray Military Field is one of the best Modern Timex made.
> I find it humorous, that so many of Timex' watches have 24 hour (military) time on them - yet the on they actually call a "Military Field" watch doesn't have military time.
> 
> It's a TS Military for me today:
> ...


that's ok, I have a handle on the 24hr clock.
and I thought I'd have to spent a lot more for it since timex discontinued the model.
does anyone have the Acadia model?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Nice watch. ls the strap a silicone elite from Barton?


yes it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

What year is that, do you know off hand? Nice unique Timex for any collection.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of these in the mail! i will let y'all know when I get it in.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

billdebmatt said:


> What year is that, do you know off hand? Nice unique Timex for any collection.


it's a 1974 Marlin series. i believe it's called the "earth orbit" model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Mk1 steel case with all black Mk1 Aluminium movement.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The kids got activity trackers a couple weeks ago.
So I've had to wear my step-counting Ironman -
Which is fine, since it has all the functionality of the Core 50.
I would like it better with black buttons, screws and display surround.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The kids got activity trackers a couple weeks ago.
> So I've had to wear my step-counting Ironman -
> Which is fine, since it has all the functionality of the Core 50.
> I would like it better with black buttons, screws and display surround.
> ...


Sharpie?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

FreddyNorton said:


> Got this great all steel Timex for 20 dollars. But the catch was the date function did not work. I got it because I new I could fix it. I am not a writer by trade but I am going to try and explain my method for repairing the broken date function on these watches. There are 2 reasons why and sometimes its on or the other and sometimes its BOTH.
> 
> I will start with showing the watch here you are a nice looking watch with broken date.
> View attachment 14240613
> ...


Awesome job, l agree with hands skeleton hands look weird like it's lost its lume looks great now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> much love here! 1968 Viscount
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Picked up a bracelet for the SR927 Chrono. 
It is an OEM Timex bracelet for this model.

Like everything else about this model, it is higher quality than standard Timex. 
The end-links are folded, but the rest is solid stainless steel. 
There is a nice heft to it and satisfying precision.

I, on the other hand, lack precision when it comes to setting the date...


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Timex Perpetual Calendar on a Eulit Panama. Has kind of a Seiko Speedracer vibe. When I got it the date was wrong, and I couldn't get the setting instructions to work all the way through. Then magically after hitting the reset button it set itself to the next day, I rolled it back 24 hours, and it's been chugging along ever since. The Indiglo action is a little sticky, so I still have a little work to do on it. But overall one of my favorite cheapo beaters.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Show me the Dome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Show me the Dome!
Expediton Dome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Simply Vintage Watches (May 27, 2019)

We love Timex!

Here is today's video.





Enjoy!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Show me the Dome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This watch stymies my brain each time I see it - "it's a Scout, it's not a Scout, it is, it isn't..." then a 3rd voice chimes in "guys, it's a Scout 43 dial in a Waterbury case", and everything calms down again.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Flyback for today !

FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

weekender









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i no longer set the date on this old guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Rugged Field with a Military Field strap:


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hooded 19mm lugs. strap choices are going to be minimal. any suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

I am enjoying this one. Timex has so many great vintage models they can go decades on reissues and few would complain.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Holy smokes Batman - I just posted without WUS trying to do a double.
> 
> And the picture I uploaded was visible after I inserted in the WYSIWYG editor before I actually posted it - just like the old'n days.
> 
> ...


Well.. now I am having some really absurd issues with WUS.

For example. .right now the latest post is from a week ago on the current page / post 5790.. when I see in Tapatalk up to post 5833. Almost 50 posts on the invisible domain.!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CompassIQ by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

I've started looking at some watches on Timex's site and I'm a bit scared off by some of the reviews. I'm not expecting a whole lot for watches the retail under $100 but it seems like some just stop working after a few months or arrive non-functional. I do like a number of their designs though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GenericUser1 said:


> I've started looking at some watches on Timex's site and I'm a bit scared off by some of the reviews. I'm not expecting a whole lot for watches the retail under $100 but it seems like some just stop working after a few months or arrive non-functional. I do like a number of their designs though.


Everyone has lemons. I have a multitude of TX watches and they are top notch for the value. Craftmanship is well above their price point. Can't go wrong with their Stainlesss Steel pieces.

Weekenders are great 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Scouts
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Take your pick 
Fam Reunion by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Expedition Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

date code G1. Partying like its 1999.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

2001 Timex HUMVEE
Silver with Big Digits 
(the first ones that came out had the same size digits on both lines)

Near as I can tell, these came out around 1995. 
A lot of military guys used them as an alternative to the G-shock.
And most owners really liked them.

It has a very thick crystal and the entire movement is ensconced in rubber inside the case.
It has Indiglo with night-mode and is 200M water resistant.
Interesting lugs - they're little rods with screws that go in the ends.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Does there happen to be anyone here that owns a Timex Command that could comment on it?

One of the models caught my eye.

TIA.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Worker said:


> Does there happen to be anyone here that owns a Timex Command that could comment on it?
> 
> One of the models caught my eye.
> 
> TIA.


I have several and I like them a lot. Comfortable, and an easy to read large digit display. Even the negative displays are easy to read. My only complaint is the acrylic crystals, I worry about them scratching. Can't have everything I guess.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Olyeller68 said:


> I have several and I like them a lot. Comfortable, and an easy to read large digit display. Even the negative displays are easy to read. My only complaint is the acrylic crystals, I worry about them scratching. Can't have everything I guess.
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Thank you for the insights! 

Yeah, that's what I was somewhat concerned with as well.

Have yours held up relatively well over the period of time owned?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Worker said:


> Thank you for the insights!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was somewhat concerned with as well.
> 
> Have yours held up relatively well over the period of time owned?


So far so good. That being said, I do have a lot of watches, so rotation wise, they don't get an over abundance of wrist time.

All things considered. I still find them a good value for the money.

You can often find them on sale on the Timex site for 15 to 20 % off or more and that's the time to buy.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Worker said:


> Does there happen to be anyone here that owns a Timex Command that could comment on it?
> 
> One of the models caught my eye.
> 
> TIA.


I had an Expedition Grid Shock - it is discontinued now but had the same module as the Command.

My wrist is under 7", so it was humorously large.
And its size is the reason I finally got rid of it.

The digits are nice and big. 
If you've used an Ironman before and like its features and layout, then you'll like the Command.

The "Hydration" feature is just a repeating countdown timer.

Nice Indiglo.

I got mine used and the crystal had quite a few scratches on it.
Being Lexan, the scratches were easily and completely removed.
The case of the Command looks like it protects the crystal better than the old Grid Shock.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I had an Expedition Grid Shock - it is discontinued now but had the same module as the Command.
> 
> My wrist is under 7", so it was humorously large.
> And its size is the reason I finally got rid of it.
> ...


Thanks for that info!!!

It is quite a big watch for sure. I have some larger g-shocks, but not positive they are this big.

I have a 7.5" wrist for reference.

Spotted the gray command a couple of days ago and keep going back to look at it. Might be a fun piece I think.

Good to know the crystal can be polished out, too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ho ho - another collaboration.

This time, it's a "Referee" watch.

Timex × Nigel Cabourn available through End Clothing.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got another rotating 12 hour bezel model this time in black dial. This one was a basket case with missing case back and trashed movement hands were a mess as well. I ended up butchering an old gold plated watch in terrible condition bent lugs and all but ran like a top. Both these 12 hour bezel watches are from 1976. Also got a gold tone electronic model from the 70s in original box with all paperwork still inside. Scored it for under 20 bucks as untested. I figured the battery probably blew up inside years ago and it was trashed but I took a chance and it paid off. Inside is clean as new. Someone actually removed the battery when they stored the watch! Watch looks like it was worn very little. This thread got me scooping up Timex like crazy the prices are great and watches are nice.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. now I am having some really absurd issues with WUS.
> 
> For example. .right now the latest post is from a week ago on the current page / post 5790.. when I see in Tapatalk up to post 5833. Almost 50 posts on the invisible domain.!!!


This was happening to me... on random threads.

For example, the "Timex Tuesday" tread would behave as you're describing, but the "No Love" tread would be fine.
It seemed to be triggered when I posted.

I could even post "into the future" and then never be able to get back to the post.

Suddenly, Friday night, everything started working fine again.

One 1/2-a$$'d way around the problem was to use the "Go Advanced" option, which has the latest posts under the data entry window.
The other, was to use Tapatalk.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

for today's trip to Provincetown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Timex and tea for Canada Day,
cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one for Canada Day!!......Cheers p


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> This one for Canada Day!!......Cheers p
> 
> View attachment 14276151


Very nice Paul happy Canadian day.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Midsize Scout on J Crew Platoon strap:


----------



## JHawk42 (May 31, 2019)

Expedition Gallatin, aka "the work beater" on Alpha Shark









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's sweet. What's the model?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> That's sweet. What's the model?


i wish i knew precisely. i believe it's a 1987 viscount. back case is stamped "23" and "assembled in philippines" while inside the back case it says "case france timex." it's extraordinarily accurate. any ideas otherwise?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> i wish i knew precisely. i believe it's a 1987 viscount. back case is stamped "23" and "assembled in philippines" while inside the back case it says "case france timex." it's extraordinarily accurate. any ideas otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your watch is from November of 1986. Timex didn't really have names for many of their lines by the 80s, but it's safe to say that yours would be a Viscount if they had still been using the conventions.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> i wish i knew precisely. i believe it's a 1987 viscount. back case is stamped "23" and "assembled in philippines" while inside the back case it says "case france timex." it's extraordinarily accurate. any ideas otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Any idea what the lug and case width are? It's a beaut. If you ever decide to sell, please let me know!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Your watch is from November of 1986. Timex didn't really have names for many of their lines by the 80s, but it's safe to say that yours would be a Viscount if they had still been using the conventions.


EDIT: nm, figured it out!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks. Any idea what the lug and case width are? It's a beaut. If you ever decide to sell, please let me know!


the case width is 35mm and lug width is a troublesome 19mm. straps in this size seem to be very limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm eyeing on this Timex. What should be the reasonable price range for this?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> I'm eyeing on this Timex. What should be the reasonable price range for this?
> 
> View attachment 14288629


$30 - $150. 
Since it's discontinued, the price is completely dependent on condition and availability.

A very nice one for $60-75 would seem to be "reasonable", and with patience you might get one for $50.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got this and put it on a nato. Love it. Wish they would release more color variants.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

FreddyNorton said:


> Got another rotating 12 hour bezel model this time in black dial. This one was a basket case with missing case back and trashed movement hands were a mess as well. I ended up butchering an old gold plated watch in terrible condition bent lugs and all but ran like a top. Both these 12 hour bezel watches are from 1976. Also got a gold tone electronic model from the 70s in original box with all paperwork still inside. Scored it for under 20 bucks as untested. I figured the battery probably blew up inside years ago and it was trashed but I took a chance and it paid off. Inside is clean as new. Someone actually removed the battery when they stored the watch! Watch looks like it was worn very little. This thread got me scooping up Timex like crazy the prices are great and watches are nice.
> 
> View attachment 14271151
> 
> ...


,
The Dynabeat on the nato was the first watch I ever purchased, must have been paper route money, finally died some time during my college years!:-!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

This just arrived and the quality is pretty impressive. I was fortunate enough to pay retail.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 14292147
> 
> 
> Just got this and put it on a nato. Love it. Wish they would release more color variants.


that olive nato gives it an entire new look. Love it.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 14292147
> 
> 
> Just got this and put it on a nato. Love it. Wish they would release more color variants.


that olive nato gives it an entire new look. Love it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The "Original" Q reissue:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A black SR927W chrono with plain indices (not numbers).

I like the numbered version better due to the concentric circles grooved into the subdials - they catch the light in a subtle and satisfying way:









For comparison:


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> The "Original" Q reissue:
> 
> View attachment 14294111


That's slick I like it.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rugged Field:

An interesting choice Timex made on this watch is the polished inside of the bezel.
The whole case is brushed, as well as the outside half of the bezel.
The inside half is protected and maintains its luster even under hard usage.
Stylistically, it ties in with the polished hands.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Expedition World Time checking in with a new battery and strap swap.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

These new Allied. IQ tech with Tide and compass looks pretty sweet. Lot of watch for the money. I've been using my Ironman Shock as my primary outdoor, hiking, beater etc. I think ready to graduate to this especially since my son is now in Scouts and it's mandatory a parent or guardian accompanies them on field trips and camping. I'll use my Ironman for my walking and yard work type of stuff. Can't decide between the black or the Olive green with cream dial but anywho there's a lot functionality in these. https://www.timex.com/allied-45mm-f...abric-Strap-Watch_color=Black&cgid=&rrec=true









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkb (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Timex lovers,

Well a few months ago I bought my girl/woman friend a timex watch, the same watch she had when she was a young girl 12/13 yrs old not an expensive watch at all but more of a for old times sake thing , the watch is a manual winding and in need of a service and the nearest person to my area that could maybe do it is the most arrogant person you could ever meet needless to say he won't be getting my custom, so is there anyone willing to offer a service for this ladies watch or recommend anyone who can'

Cheers Karl.


----------



## randyok (Jan 24, 2014)

Actually only bought this watch on Amazon just because it perfectly matched this awesome new herringbone ZULUDIVER strap from Watch Gecko, and I have to say I absolutely LOVE this $40 beauty... Expedition 43mm field watch with INDIGLO... I own so many Luminox watches its silly, but loving this inexpensive INDIGLO. Will be my new beater watch, haven't taken it off in days, lol


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

another worn and rugged Viscount. my fave timex model!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb (Sep 29, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> Expedition World Time checking in with a new battery and strap swap.


Spectacular! I wish they would make more like this. The current Timex GMTs are all 3mm bigger and use the "iQ" technology. They had it right with this one!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

At the Office by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

I am not a Timex connoisseur at all , but I will say this particular World Time Expedition is quite possibly the finest looking Timex I have seen in years. Very, very nice.


----------



## beepywatches (May 8, 2019)

My Timex Atlantis 100, a birthday present from my dad when I was a kid--I'm guessing 1988, give or take a year. Somehow for 30+ years it has stuck with me, surviving childhood, college, and multiple cross-country moves. It's probably spent 80% of its life in my nightstand with a dead battery or broken strap, but it's managed to get thrown in a box every time I've moved.

Every 5 or 10 years I rediscover it, throw a new battery in it, and am pleasantly surprised to find that it still works.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is this one again finished this time. I installed a sapphire crystal. Also panted hands black and packed them with lume they glow all night now. Fine watch all steel, 100m water resist, great lume and sapphire crystal. Will be on my wrist for a while!






























Here is how it was when I got it for 20 dollars with broken date function.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

randb said:


> This just arrived and the quality is pretty impressive. I was fortunate enough to pay retail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marlin is an amazing looking timepiece, yet pretty expensive for a Timex IMHO (considering that I've never seen one in person. So I'm just wondering, besides the fact that Snoopy Marlin is so scarce and sold-out within hours, what are your personal insights after owning it for some time?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> View attachment 14316093


I love seeing Timex modified to suit people's personal taste.

The crystal appears to be slightly higher than the bezel - true?
Are you happy with that or would you suggest a crystal that is slightly thinner?

And what thickness sapphire did you use?


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I love seeing Timex modified to suit people's personal taste.
> 
> The crystal appears to be slightly higher than the bezel - true?
> Are you happy with that or would you suggest a bezel that is slightly thinner?
> ...


Its actually just about even with the bezel just a hair of a hair lower than the bezel. I used 3mm thick same as one that came out of the watch from my measurements (cheap calipers).


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

FreddyNorton said:


> Here is this one again finished this time. I installed a sapphire crystal. Also panted hands black and packed them with lume they glow all night now. Fine watch all steel, 100m water resist, great lume and sapphire crystal. Will be on my wrist for a while!
> 
> View attachment 14316089
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC JOB!!!! WOW!!! Enjoy


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

View attachment 14316695


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14316695












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

my Timex Fly-Back GMT.

Best regards


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I like mine. I've had it for 23 years already


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Me Again (Mar 31, 2019)

I have two an Ironman, I think it's an anniversary model, and one of the newer chronographs. Three, actually as I have an old Marlin my father owned, just remembered. That others might think the brand cheap or whatever; life's too short to be arsed with what others think.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Mail call!!! Fresh off the boat from England. Brand new and roughly 30 bucks off an eBay bid. Time to hunt for a T5K582 now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

These watches are so addicting.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


>


Back to square one.










I actually needed a new module. The hands held tight for a day or so then started to free flop around. I have watched YouTube videos on setting hands. I have done it on Ronda quartz movements and Seiko 7S movements. Timex just escapes me for some reason. So now I have a pile of Timex parts and I have an idea. I'll take some pics and post my idea in the next day or two&#8230;


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

The Timex Batman ...

hope you like it..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Back to square one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black-outlined hands seem more "right" - IMO.

I'll be interested to see what you conclude regarding Timex hands.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

trying out Barton straps on these two hard to fit timex beauties!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB_777 (Sep 30, 2018)

I love my Todd Snyder Blackjack Timex.. It was one of the first watches I bought. Doesn't get enough wrist time though.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Batman on a Bracelet ... better..??

Hope you like it..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex 905 anyone .. ?

Hope you like it ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Back to square one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cayabo said:


> The black-outlined hands seem more "right" - IMO.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what you conclude regarding Timex hands.


About the hands, they're staying as they are. I've given up on setting Timex hands. I'm done.

The black outline hands were definitely more legible. But the stock hands match the numbering on the dial. And the stock hands aren't bad - they give it a monotone, stealth look that's never impossible to read.

Anyway, onto my pile of parts. I'm selling them. And there's a catch - a good catch! The cost is half-shipping (I'll split the cost of shipping with you) + $10. (I'd guess total to be around $13, $14, $15.) And that $10 is being passed on to another member. This cat: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/casio-mdv106-1a-mineral-shattered-4997349-3.html?amp=1. I'm going to put the crystal in for him and there's another member that will buy the crystal - but I'll send that $10 to the guy buying the crystal. So you're helping a brother in need. Here's the parts:




























PM any questions or interest in the parts.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)




----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

I wore the Marlin reissue on a recent business trip. I enjoy the black lizard embossed strap that it came with, but I have it on a brown Horween here as I find it to be more agreeable with my everyday attire. Fun lil watch! :-!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Soo Fuego said:


> View attachment 14344967


^^^^ Very Nice Specimens ^^^^



marathonna said:


> Batman on a Bracelet ... better..??
> 
> Hope you like it..
> 
> ...


Can you share details on the bracelet.. this is not OEM right? 
I got the same watch, but currently wearing it on custom made leather strap.

for today.. FlyBack Monday! 
*Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

marathonna said:


> Timex 905 anyone .. ?
> 
> Hope you like it ..
> 
> .


Very nice watch ... are those actually drilled/screwed lugs, or is that cosmetic?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Just a little bit of love here...

Fixed up my Circle Dial last night & wearing it today...









And combed thru the "stuff I gotta do when it starts raining" pile and found a few runners to be fit up and sold. 
Yes I know there's a classic Marlin in there. I don't think they are all that special, so i'll get it goin and let someone else enjoy it.


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Early Triathalon:


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Whoops- that is the early Casio 'Running Man'. This is the early Timex Triathlon:


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

judg69 said:


> Whoops- that is the early Casio 'Running Man'.


Heresy!


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Vioviv said:


> Very nice watch ... are those actually drilled/screwed lugs, or is that cosmetic?
> Thanks for sharing!


cosmetic..


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

KSDoodlebugger said:


> Heresy!


They (Timex) did sold this Casio as their own.







Actually it was not the only rebranded Casio model.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

marathonna said:


> cosmetic..


Ohh man!! i wrongfully got excited then.... very nice watch.. but another Make Believe type of watch. Why Timex... Why?

they have the ability, craftmanship and experience to create master pieces.. yet... they keep producing half way watches.

Semi Old School - Real Watch

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I wish they can bring Intelligent Quartz and technoluxury line back in production.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i love my timex watches! however some need servicing and repairs. can anyone suggest a good watchmaker or jeweler who know their way around vintage timex (mainly marlins and viscounts from the 60’s and 70’s). i don’t mind mailing them in. meanwhile i live in northern california and am reluctant to take them to the local watch shop. PM me if you have any ideas, though a reply here is fine as well. thanks in advance! P 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i love my timex watches! however some need servicing and repairs. can anyone suggest a good watchmaker or jeweler who know their way around vintage timex (mainly marlins and viscounts from the 60's and 70's). i don't mind mailing them in. meanwhile i live in northern california and am reluctant to take them to the local watch shop. PM me if you have any ideas, though a reply here is fine as well. thanks in advance! P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on what you need. I've sent some watches for mods or repair to Cayabo which is your Cali neighbor.

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i love my timex watches! however some need servicing and repairs. can anyone suggest a good watchmaker or jeweler who know their way around vintage timex (mainly marlins and viscounts from the 60's and 70's). i don't mind mailing them in. meanwhile i live in northern california and am reluctant to take them to the local watch shop. PM me if you have any ideas, though a reply here is fine as well. thanks in advance! P
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on what you need. I've sent some watches for mods or repair to Cayabo which is your Cali neighbor.

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

$56 on sale plus it's a fitness tracker...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ChaseOne said:


> $56 on sale plus it's a fitness tracker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted on this one many times.. but have decided against it because of the constant negative reviews on the TX app.... would like to hear your opinion after a few days of use.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I wore this T49851 today. This is normally my bedside alarm and has worked flawlessly for 4 years.









This new TW5K86200 arrived today and has the 50 lap module plus interval Timers. You gotta love that. Good luck finding interval timers in a Casio with big digits. I bought it with some eBay bucks I had to burn. Even without eBay bucks this is just under $25.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey, my watch brotha...
I will never sell my Marlin Auto Reissue.
It is so throwback and so cool.
Love it.
My collection includes some 'high end' pieces, but I have always had a soft spot for cool Timex pieces.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Oh that's a nice one. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Elevated Scout for Fridday 
TGIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

back on the saddle again with the 3 GMT

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> back on the saddle again with the 3 GMT
> 
> 3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


How do you find the size of it? 43mm right? Love the look, not sure I can do the size.


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely ALL the love for Timex... I've got a Waterbury that is my fallback if I need something dressy and a dive watch isn't appropriate.. (which is rare)..


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bq8K5kJBpns/


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mdrtoronto said:


> How do you find the size of it? 43mm right? Love the look, not sure I can do the size.


I have 7 3/4 inch wrists.... so for me, it is on my sweet spot.


----------



## Lumanasty (Aug 5, 2019)

I recently have picked up this little guy. Trying to learn a bit more about it but I love face design of it, seems to be keeping relatively decent time which is an upside!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Got this from eBay with non-functioning Indiglo.
This is interesting, since it's happened to an 100M Shock Resist model that appears to have led a very non-violent life.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> back on the saddle again with the 3 GMT
> 
> 3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Beautiful watch. Has a Tudor Pelagos vibe to it with the cut-out chapter ring and indices. Cool. I had a Timex Ironman during a military deployment. It survived that just fine. I unfortunately didn't understand what water-resistance really meant and I turned it into an aquarium during a dive.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lumanasty said:


> I recently have picked up this little guy. Trying to learn a bit more about it but I love face design of it, seems to be keeping relatively decent time which is an upside!


Looks like a Mercury do you see any numbers on bottom of dial.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumanasty (Aug 5, 2019)

[/QUOTE]Looks like a Mercury do you see any numbers on bottom of dial.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

There does not appear to be any numbers on the dial, these on the inside of the case back


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

A reminder to not take this hobby to seriously.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Caracal said:


> Absolutely ALL the love for Timex... I've got a Waterbury that is my fallback if I need something dressy and a dive watch isn't appropriate.. (which is rare)..
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bq8K5kJBpns/


That is absolutely one of the best looking Timex pieces that I've seen lately.
It's either a very well made photo or that thing is truly stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jlow28 said:


> A reminder to not take this hobby to seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says it's a hobby.... it is a way of life!


----------



## Caracal (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks! Just used my smartphone camera.. I'd say it's mostly the watch that makes itself look good. It's a classy way to spend $100...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Kattywampus said:


> Has a Tudor Pelagos vibe to it with the cut-out chapter ring and indices.


Maybe the Tudor Pelagos has a Timex vibe to it?
See the TX line from 2006 vs Pelagos released in 2012.


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

After reading this...
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/5007433?page=1
I don't see myself supporting them.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jbglock said:


> After reading this...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/5007433?page=1
> I don't see myself supporting them.


Your link is broken homeboy.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

jbglock said:


> After reading this...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/5007433?page=1
> I don't see myself supporting them.


I don't think they'll miss you.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WEUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

My latest acquisition, 2nd watch of the year and 2nd Timex. It's also my 3rd Waterbury overall and my first Timex chrono. So far I'm out a whopping $75 + tax for this year's watch fund.

I'm really liking the Waterbury line. Sized smartly, good quality leather, good SS cases and pretty solid finishing. I stumbled upon a cannot-pass-this-up deal, and the quirks aren't a big deal at this price. Only 30-minute chrono, seconds hand alignment is only pretty good, dial made of plastic because Indiglo, "quick-set" date also moves the hour hand, press-fit case back etc. The usual. The case on this model has a nice mix of radial and horizontal brushing and a signed crown. The detailing isn't sharp as my Mido but it's literally an order of magnitude cheaper.

The leather strap is good quality per usual with Waterbury and the lume (hands only) is actually serviceable. It's not a Seiko diver, but it's not just for show either. My only minor gripe is the strap has too much taper-- looks like 16mm at the buckle down from an already-slender-for-a-42mm watch 20mm at the lugs. That's fixable though, and the dainty buckle isn't *that* bad.

Even though Timex' luxury division is doing shady stuff that doesn't take away from the watches that already exist. I just hope they see the error of their ways with the new brand and correct course...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> View attachment 14370983
> 
> 
> My latest acquisition, 2nd watch of the year and 2nd Timex. It's also my 3rd Waterbury overall and my first Timex chrono. So far I'm out a whopping $75 + tax for this year's watch fund.
> ...


The Chrono will continue to run even past the 30 min marker.. I do like t hat... so you can actually time up to an hour.

Me.. very happy with the 3GMT on customer leather

Humpday Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like the strap/dial combo of this one:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

lots of love!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I really like the strap/dial combo of this one:
> 
> View attachment 14371301


great match!!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just love my Gridshock....


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Just love my Gridshock....
> 
> View attachment 14374219
> View attachment 14374233


Nice piece, I had the same, but it didn't survive a car accident

Inviato dal mio LYA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

* Timex Deal Alert 
Timex is offering an extra 20$ OFF on top of their sale items. Some are heavily discounted, so it makes for a reallly good deal. How good you say?

let try this:
Mk1 Aluminum no DAte for 35.99 and MK1 Steel No Date for $61.59 and Free Shipping... Good Deal!*

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF! 
Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Sale @ Timex.com....

https://www.timex.com/browse/men/trending/sale/

Unfortunately, the new hippy watch is not part of it. lol.

I did get this for about $40 shipped:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Sale @ Timex.com....
> 
> https://www.timex.com/browse/men/trending/sale/
> 
> ...


for those prices... I got a MK1 Aluminum and a MK1 Stell.. both for under a Benji... so me happy camper! Even better that they do not have date windows.

in the mean time.. one of my favs of all time
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening Switch 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Katmai

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

TimeX T2N700. My first TimeX. 
Had to get it due to the uniqueness.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> TimeX T2N700. My first TimeX.
> Had to get it due to the uniqueness.
> 
> View attachment 14383283


I got the blue version .. and then found this one sailing freely at the Bay for a great price ... a little bit older version

TT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

it hacks. which is kinda cool. but isn't very accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> it hacks. which is kinda cool. but isn't very accurate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These were accurate to within a minute or so a month when new. Of course, being 50+ years old slows anything down.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

From Timex Youtube channel


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got the blue version .. and then found this one sailing freely at the Bay for a great price ... a little bit older version


I'm on hunt for Perpetual Calendar version. Pretty hard to find one.

Why TimeX, why did you quit making those watches? *sigh*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SuperFros said:


> From Timex Youtube channel
> View attachment 14384523


Cool looking watch. Looks like they listened to everyone's complaints about the short hands on the last one.
I'd be very happy if Timex starts putting automatics in everything and achieves a Timex like price point.

Timex' marketing department is consistently terrible.

It is a rendered animation (CGI).
And they have an Automatic MYOTA CO. movement???? 
I've heard of Miyota.
They are also claiming they've put in a 21 Jewel automatic movement "for a more accurate, longer lasting timepiece".


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

the miyota 21j movements are pretty reliable this one has been chugging perfectly for 10 years


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

TimeX Waterbury ABT007
Too lazy to set the date


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

The Waterbury Automatic has Indiglo? I assume this must be an error.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> TimeX Waterbury ABT007
> Too lazy to set the date
> 
> View attachment 14385749


They should offer more date less options... TX date windows are useless to me. Very small square ..

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

just installed new battery and reset the chrono hands on the nautica for my son.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

appleb said:


> The Waterbury Automatic has Indiglo? I assume this must be an error.
> 
> View attachment 14387045


There is no such a thing as a Waterbury Automatic! ..

and I belay my last.... yes there is. 
https://www.timex.com/waterbury-cla...-Steel-Black&cgid=waterbury-automatic#start=1

but I assume their Webmaster is using a template that just needs to be updated.



> We applied a new movement to an old favorite. Ticking inside is a tried-and-true 21 jewel automatic movement for a more accurate, longer lasting timepiece. The stainless steel case is complemented by its black dial and stainless steel mesh band. Like our craftsmanship and commitment to our heritage, some things are just automatic.


Bigger Date Window
Bigger date window by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Been eyeballing timex for a bit. Sure wish the MK1 had a date. Regardless, the blue expedition is one good looker.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> Been eyeballing timex for a bit. Sure wish the MK1 had a date. Regardless, the blue expedition is one good looker.


wish has come true.

https://www.timex.com/mk1-chronogra...r=Silver-Tone-Brown-Natural&cgid=mk-1#start=1


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Holy smokes Batman!

Timex has been busy:

NEW TIMEX WATCHES

Here are a few that I find interesting:

























Here's their $250 automatic:

























They're calling this the "Modern Easy Reader":

















I really like this one.
It's actually a lot like one they've been making for Nautica.









Really interesting to see what this will look like IRL:









The new Navi is 41 mm, up from 38 mm:

























Don't like this one at all:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

TimeX Linear Indicator T2P276.
As usual, lazy to set the date.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Latest addition to the fam - Timex Ironman Heart/Fitness Monitor.








Already ordered 20mm straps (the 18mm one it comes with is specific to the model but I'll put that on another one, the thicker strap/snug to the lugs looks nicer and I got a nice deal on some too!).
All that is just fine but omg I nearly had kittens when I first popped it open to check the gasket etc.
Someone had replaced the battery clasp like this! 0.0!!!








That's not how you do it, silly, thase tabs are for notches on the side, it literally spells it out for you on the top (even the sticker was at a wrong angle, lolz!)
One of the tabs was screwed and snapped as soon as I tried to gently bend it back in place but a diy shim keeps that side down just fine!

Have yet to use the chest strap when exercising but it is an interesting feature set to test and try out, even if it doesnt get used a lot or everyday.
I'm just a sucker for autorepeat, which this has but isn't mentioned in the manual. Silly Timex.

Got a nice deal on a bunch of 8 laps/2 button style incoming too, cant wait.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Ah, whatever, I can't delete that old post (it's a long story, tbh, some seething nerd and soy sjw rage, really long) but I hope it got more punters in!
I've already made a fun art set and they ain't even here yet!
Credit where due, props!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

It'll upset the Stans AND I RECKON THEY DONT EVEN LIKE WATCHES!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$250+ for a Miyota 82xx powered watch is obscene, but I have no doubt Timex will sell out of them.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> $250+ for a Miyota 82xx powered watch is obscene, but I have no doubt Timex will sell out of them.


nope, it's a good movement, it runs reliably and accurately and the non hacking argument is lame unless you really need to synch your watch for a commando mission and in that case a gshock is your best choice.
timex is using a movement that makes sense and they make a great watch.
the retail price of my bulova with the slightly decorated version of that movement was over $500 Canadian dollars in 2010, yes I paid 50% because the store was closing and liquidating everything but if you take into account inflation over this almost 10 year period, the timex autos are bargains.
your knee jerk reaction is probably due to the watch community under valuing the timex brand as a whole, because yes they made a lot of cheap watches.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ox71 said:


> nope, it's a good movement, it runs reliably and accurately and the non hacking argument is lame unless you really need to synch your watch for a commando mission and in that case a gshock is your best choice.
> timex is using a movement that makes sense and they make a great watch.
> the retail price of my bulova with the slightly decorated version of that movement was over $500 Canadian dollars in 2010, yes I paid 50% because the store was closing and liquidating everything but if you take into account inflation over this almost 10 year period, the timex autos are bargains.
> your knee jerk reaction is probably due to the watch community under valuing the timex brand as a whole, because yes they made a lot of cheap watches.


It's amusing that you think I have no clue about Timex or the Miyota 82xx.

I'll say it again, $250+ for a Miyota 82xx based watch is obscene, but Timex will sell every one.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> It's amusing that you think I have no clue about Timex or the Miyota 82xx.
> 
> I'll say it again, $250+ for a Miyota 82xx based watch is obscene, but Timex will sell every one.


I don't think you know nothing about it, I just think that opinion is lame


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ox71 said:


> I don't think you know nothing about it, I just think that opinion is lame


Thank you for your valuable input.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> Thank you for your valuable input.


and yours


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can assure you, there is love for Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> I can assure you, there is love for Timex


I think we all here like the TX brand.... whatever you think some of their pricing is considerable value.. that is up for debate and everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I can see very well both sides of the argument and both are very valid.

I am actually quite excited to have a Waterbury Automatic.. but when I saw the price tag... I did not frown.. but definitely not willing to shell out full MSRP on those.

I also think that they will sell well.. so my best bet is to get one from a WUS trigger happy member that then gets upset about TX quaility.

Bigger date window by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like a good fight, so don't let me slow you guys down…


Timex has traditionally retailed "high-end" Waterbury style SS watches in the $100-150 range.
And they have 30%-off sales regularly, so $70-100 should be considered profitable.

Now take out the ubiquitous M905 and add in a Miyota.
That's roughly -$5 and +$25 ($50 for a replacement movement from Eslinger, so I guess Timex buys in bulk for less than $25) = $20 increase in cost.

Theoretically then, Timex could make money selling these for $125 each (especially since they've stopped with their world beating warranty & service).



Timex made their reputation through innovations in value, and I don't see much advantage to their $250 watches over the competition.


I'm most interested to see if the Miyota has been installed in a way that makes it an easy swap with other M905 cases.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a watch I'd love to see done in mechanical:


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Caracal said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bq8K5kJBpns/


One last thing. Is this a blue or black dial?
I'm going to hunt one down.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ManOnTime said:


> Thank you for your valuable input.





ox71 said:


> and yours


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't seem to post a GIF, but here's a link to the "Special Edition" MK1 Snoopy in Space:

[video]https://www.timex.com/dw/image/v2/BBDM_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-timexshared/default/dw877c376d/images/category/Q3-2019/TIMEX_Landing-page_SNOOPYNASA_slot3_desktop.gif[/video]


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MK1 has arrived... I am very pleased with this one. The strap is quite good.. one pass NATO but very good quality. NO DATE!!!! YEAH!!!

What Date by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I thought what made an Easy Reader easy to read was the big, flat, black handset.









New ones are nice and simple but much harder to read with the polished handset.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> MK1 has arrived... I am very pleased with this one. The strap is quite good.. one pass NATO but very good quality. NO DATE!!!! YEAH!!!
> 
> What Date by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


So.. I am wearing the Alum MK1 today at work. Now having a bit more time to see, feel and use the watch.. I am very very VERY happy with it. The finishing of the Aluminum case paired with the dome crystal makes such a pleasure to wear. Cream dial with an extremely easy to read face, not very loud and again.. NO Date to worry about is a big plus for me now.

The strap is of very good quality material.. not found on the lower tier watches.

On the big misses... the crown is not signed NOR the buckle. It would've wrap the finishing very very well!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14390313
> 
> 
> Can't seem to post a GIF, but here's a link to the "Special Edition" MK1 Snoopy in Space:
> ...


I'd like to get this watch, but unfortunately timex.com does not ship outside of the US!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

appleb said:


> I'd like to get this watch, but unfortunately timex.com does not ship outside of the US!


it is not available yet. Proxy?

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Reverso! 
Reverso by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My poor old Timex Boy Scout watch, maybe 50 years old, bought new. It does still run but not well (still ticking though). Ought to get this thing serviced, but where?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

carbon_dragon said:


> My poor old Timex Boy Scout watch, maybe 50 years old, bought new. It does still run but not well (still ticking though). Ought to get this thing serviced, but where?
> 
> View attachment 14394693


That is a good question. I had an old one and it was wayyyyy more to service than it was worth. I learned to do it myself and got it going. The service manuals are online, and if you've poked into watches before its not that hard... I've gotten pretty good at it in the last year.

What are the numbers along the bottom? Those tell you the model & movement & year it was made. That's a start.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

carbon_dragon said:


> My poor old Timex Boy Scout watch, maybe 50 years old, bought new. It does still run but not well (still ticking though). Ought to get this thing serviced, but where?
> 
> View attachment 14394693


There are people out there who service them, but I can't recall any of their names at the moment.

The movement in that watch should be an M24 or based on it. Here is the service manual for the M24: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-IKHN7WFKiweW5SYUlyTFFNZzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm not up to doing any repairs, but if it's not heretical, I wouldn't mind finding someone who would service/clean/oil the movement, regulate it, change the crystal, and maybe polish the case a little. But I'd rather not pay $500 -- I'm not even really sure how much work that is and what a fair price is, so maybe I should say that I want to pay a fair price for someone who does a good job.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

appleb said:


> I'd like to get this watch, but unfortunately timex.com does not ship outside of the US!


Actually it looks like the Snoopy Space MK1 Limited Edition is now in stock on both timex.com and timex.ca. When I checked earlier the LE version was not even listed on timex.ca, although the other space watches were listed.

https://www.timex.com/timex-x-space...Snoopy-MK1-Steel-40mm-Fabric-Strap-Watch.html


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Friggin fantastic and I paid $40


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Steel 
Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 St33L by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Steel 
Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 St33L by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

With new GasGasBones velcro strap. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 14397675
> 
> 
> With new GasGasBones velcro strap. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


This is one of the watches that I actually miss a lot... I gifted it thinking I was not going to miss it... and now I do...

Mk1 Aluminum... I love this watch

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

scout on tan with coffee


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Incoming


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Aluminum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an 1980s Timex!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming
> 
> View attachment 14398437


A classic beauty. Congrats.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

The only thing to love about Timex is Indiglo. I'd sure like to see other mid level brands offering it.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> The only thing to love about Timex is Indiglo. I'd sure like to see other mid level brands offering it.


All quartz watches should have it to be blunt. If you are using a battery/electricity anyways there's no reason not to allow electroluminescenct lume


----------



## oliberg_360 (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's my weekender


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Wandering Ben said:


> All quartz watches should have it to be blunt. If you are using a battery/electricity anyways there's no reason not to allow electroluminescenct lume


Eh, yes and no--and let's not forget that Timex has lots of patents for EL use on a timepiece.

Since it dictates a plastic dial, that really drives a lot of other design decisions you may not want to make. Some watches look good with a plastic dial, but many do not. It also makes things like enameled dials, sunburst, etc. impossible. Timex generally does a very good job making the designs look cohesive and not like a fake plastic version of a dial that should be made of brass or similar (as does Citizen Eco-Drive) but there are always outlier models that look just very plasticky.

That also drives some decisions re: battery size and make doing solar much more difficult/impossible.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Eh, yes and no--and let's not forget that Timex has lots of patents for EL use on a timepiece.
> 
> Since it dictates a plastic dial, that really drives a lot of other design decisions you may not want to make. Some watches look good with a plastic dial, but many do not. It also makes things like enameled dials, sunburst, etc. impossible. Timex generally does a very good job making the designs look cohesive and not like a fake plastic version of a dial that should be made of brass or similar (as does Citizen Eco-Drive) but there are always outlier models that look just very plasticky.
> 
> That also drives some decisions re: battery size and make doing solar much more difficult/impossible.


What's the reason that an electric LED light requires a plastic dial? Also I thought a lot of tiny kids toys have button-activated light fixtures installing a similar light on a watch shouldn't be difficult?

Also I thought some Casio Tough Solar watches do have electric lighting


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wandering Ben said:


> What's the reason that an electric LED light requires a plastic dial? Also I thought a lot of tiny kids toys have button-activated light fixtures installing a similar light on a watch shouldn't be difficult?
> 
> Also I thought some Casio Tough Solar watches do have electric lighting


A plastic dial is not required, but they are often used.
A metal back-plate is required plus a clear electrode on the front. 
The fluorescing coating between the electrodes determines the color of the Indiglo. 
And you can put any translucent coating/cover on top of the front electrode. 
Check out a black-dialed Timex with Indiglo to see painted translucent black.

Casio's EL is usually a small light that shines from the edge out onto the top of the dial.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming
> 
> View attachment 14398437


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cayabo said:


> A plastic dial is not required, but they are often used.
> A metal back-plate is required plus a clear electrode on the front.
> The fluorescing coating between the electrodes determines the color of the Indiglo.
> And you can put any translucent coating/cover on top of the front electrode.
> ...


What he said, with the additional proviso that on the tiny LED watches like the Super Illuminators, the LED is visible.

I'm all for designers having lots of freedom to design stuff, and to understand and work within the limitations of their medium. Some stuff just looks *best* in plastic to be honest, but you just have to use the right materials for the right job.

Timex does a really good job with Indiglo-enabled watches generally speaking. They have lots of materials experience.


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

"Is there truly no love for Timex"

fraid its a brand I'd never touch on ideological grounds after the way the Dundee workers were treated.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

grimep said:


> "Is there truly no love for Timex"
> 
> fraid its a brand I'd never touch on ideological grounds after the way the Dundee workers were treated.


well.. Salud to them !

Tx Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MK1 Aluminum:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't had an Intelligent Quartz for some time. They really are some of the best that Timex puts out. (The beer, from a local brewer, is pretty dang good, too.)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> MK1 Aluminum:
> 
> View attachment 14404463


Looks great on Blue!

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T-retro in black - this took a long time to find.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

The good thing about Timex is that it makes me appreciate Casio!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> The good thing about Timex is that it makes me appreciate Casio!


The good thing about Casio.. it makes me appreciate Timex even more!

All that robotic tech.. and they cannot even get close to the ease of use simplicity and menu configuration! Yes.. KISS still rules! 
Who would of thought..you may need a light while working the menus.... Genius.

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

What's for Dinner ?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> The good thing about Timex is that it makes me appreciate Casio!


cool story brah


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> cool story brah


Dude doesn't even buy Casio - he buys imitations.
This is from one of his other posts:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Dude doesn't even buy Casio - he buys imitations.
> This is from one of his other posts:
> 
> View attachment 14409901


That's funny.. does that one sync with your 1st generation walkie talkie?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Dude doesn't even buy Casio - he buys imitations.
> This is from one of his other posts:
> 
> View attachment 14409901


OK, Timex makes me appreciate Casio and Skmei!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So, a guy named John is driving a water truck up a hill,
and a guy named Michael is driving a vinegar truck down that same hill.

They crash into each other.
What sound does it make?


... and onto the ignore list goes little johnny - primarily because, if you're going to troll, you've got to be interesting if you're that old.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> So, a guy named John is driving a water truck up a hill,
> and a guy named Michael is driving a vinegar truck down that same hill.
> 
> They crash into each other.
> ...


That is one of the things that surprised me most about this forum, that people actually troll watch threads. It's mind boggling.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Anyone have good recommendations for watchmakers that repair/restore/service timex mechanical watches? Especially old ones? After all, if we are going to give them love, we probably have to service them right?


----------



## Ace Krampus (May 25, 2018)

Exploring a few parts of upstate NY for the next week, only brought this guy along.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> That is one of the things that surprised me most about this forum, that people actually troll watch threads. It's mind boggling.


Trolls will be Trolls.. as long as there is 0010101010 flowing through cyber.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally got a Waterbury. I don't know what took so long.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The more I wear Timex.. the more Trolls I find

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Finally got a Waterbury. I don't know what took so long.
> 
> View attachment 14412229


Good grief - no wonder those classic Timex look small when you wear them - that 43mm looks just about perfect.

Same size Waterbury on my wrist:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Good grief - no wonder those classic Timex look small when you wear them - that 43mm looks just about perfect.
> 
> Same size Waterbury on my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 14412517


:-d

My wrist is 8", hand-span roughly 10.25", palm width and length is 4.5" and I wear a size 14 ring.

Look up "Ham Hand" in the dictionary and you just might find a picture of them there.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Good grief - no wonder those classic Timex look small when you wear them - that 43mm looks just about perfect.
> 
> Same size Waterbury on my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 14412517


But that scar looks very manly!

The Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Yes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> But that scar looks very manly!


Kind'a looks like a rooster. 
(It's actually a screw-up by the doc, it should be a rather unimpressive 3/4" long line.)

Maybe I should get this Piaget to match:


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

Just picked up this Timex this week. Wish I'd known about the model sooner!


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Finally got a Waterbury. I don't know what took so long.
> 
> View attachment 14412229


You inspired me today, normally I give this watch the summer off because of how much I love the strap. Leather and sweat are not a good combo. But seeing it this morning reminded me of how much I have missed this watch that and it's only going to be in the mid 70s in the greater Boston area 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> You inspired me today, normally I give this watch the summer off because of how much I love the strap. Leather and sweat are not a good combo. But seeing it this morning reminded me of how much I have missed this watch that and it's only going to be in the mid 70s in the greater Boston area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the strap on yours. The strap on mine is nice, but it's a little too padded for my taste.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I like the strap on yours. The strap on mine is nice, but it's a little too padded for my taste.


Yeah i noticed you're was different. Mine is the s. B. Tanning strap. It's wonderful.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Ya gotta love this one. It's my favorite Timex.
> 
> Whoa! What's the reference for this one? Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> SquareStanley posts from a OnePlus 7 Pro. You should, too.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> Yeah i noticed you're was different. Mine is the s. B. Tanning strap. It's wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Mine is S.B. Foot Tanning as well. Interesting.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Seeing so many nice ones I hadda get this one out.
The first Timex I ever revived from the dead.
(Now there are 6 more on my bench getting timed and ready for flea-bay


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Mine is S.B. Foot Tanning as well. Interesting.


The strap on the TW2P84100 looks a lot like yours, it's SB Foot, but it is NOT padded.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The strap on the TW2P84100 looks a lot like yours, it's SB Foot, but it is NOT padded.
> 
> View attachment 14415471


yeah mine isn't padded either. It's very soft but durable if that makes sense. It really is a fantastic strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dinner Expedition Mission

with the MK1 Alum
Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Look at the size of that Monster!!

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Any one up for it?
Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

My experience....

Over the decades, I wore several timex at work because I expected to damage or destroy them. The ones I wanted to keep simply died on me. Most were no more then three years old. 

Way back for thirty bucks, I bought their titanium watches and the cases were fine, but the quartz movement inside was junky plastic. Every time I complained to timex, they sent me another watch for free but seriously, when I say I want a favorite watch to last 20 years, I didn't mean betwen 6 watches. Believe it or not, they were also fed up and send me a Guess watch...which is working and very accurate 15 years later. So they CAN make a good watch, they choose not too. Or simply take the cheapest route possible. 

I love their sporty/military look on their expedition series, but for a little bit more money, I can buy a Seiko/Citizen that is likely to last me a couple of decades. If/when Timex steps up with quality movement, proven with time, not advertising, my wallet opens.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Latest additions to the Timex family.
Always Timex love!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Latest additions to the Timex family.
> Always Timex love!
> View attachment 14416983


Very Old School!!!! Nice

IronMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



Spartans said:


> My experience....
> 
> Over the decades, I wore several timex at work because I expected to damage or destroy them. The ones I wanted to keep simply died on me. Most were no more then three years old.
> 
> ...


Timex has proven over and over that they can make extremely good watches to compete with just about anyone. Usually, the issue resides on the Tier or the amount of $$$ you want to open it. My most basic example resides with the below pictured Nautica (made by TX)

Superb stainless steel case, with a timing bezel and a screw in crown with proper 100WR. Under 50 bucks!

Going forward and here after I will be speaking solely on full MRSP price, The whole Waterbury line is excellent quality. And this line of watches usually comes with super leather straps (( try that with a sub 200 Seiko or Citizen)) Yes, for the price of a waterbury you can get entry level seikos and citizens, but both at their entry level ... is not really worth it. You need to compare a Waterbury at the $100-150 with a Citizen like the Nighthawk or above to be about equal in terms of quality.

The now extinct Intenlligent Quartz line, is also Fantastic quality and offers features not found on their counterparts unless you are shelling out way more benjis.

Now. lets go to the sub 50 range.... the Easy Reader line made of brass offers superb quality and absolute great looks. 
Try to get a good looking G shock for under 100 bucks. Even mighty Casio has not been able to crack the ease of use and ability to configure your watch feature like the timex ironman has... Intelligent Indiglo that keeps on while you are working the watch. etc. All for 1/2 or sometimes 1/3 of the price of a low end G shock.

To end it up with a Cherry on top... the Expedition Field Chrono is built like a tank and sells for about Fifty bucks. Perhaps the best chronograph for under $50.

Open up your wallet a little more and you will be happily surprised at the extreme value. I can tell you that I have many watches worth up to 5 times of a regular timex, but you will see a timex on my wrist most of the time because they always put a smile on my face and are a pleasure to wear.

Nautica 
Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Three GMT.. previously the Intelligent Quartz
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IQ Compass
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Reader
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition Shock 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Ironman 
TX Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
TX Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Timex Yacht Racer









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tourbillonare said:


>


This is a very nice one... I've had my eye on this one.. but has not come out on the gray market dealers yet.

In the meantime, I have not worn the 3GMT in quite some time... and to my surprise, even in the watch box.. it has kept to under 2 seconds. Only a couple of months to go before another time change.

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14420305


Is this one called Easy Tach?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I love this watch! 
IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Timex x Space Snoopy MK1. I love the lume on this one!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lego by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Lego by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Kasey Kahne??? That's your wife's, right?


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

appleb said:


> Timex x Space Snoopy MK1. I love the lume on this one!


Adding a link instead of the music would have been nice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Adding a link instead of the music would have been nice.


timex.gov

Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TimelessHardwareGuy (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, here are some static images instead. haha


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you seen the latest Waterbury Automatic line IRL?

I am hesitating if i want one or Citizen's Diver's 200m Promaster...:/


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very Old School!!!! Nice
> 
> Timex has proven over and over that they can make extremely good watches to compete with just about anyone. Usually, the issue resides on the Tier or the amount of $$$ you want to open it. My most basic example resides with the below pictured Nautica (made by TX)
> 
> ...


OUCH! I GOT SPANKED! :-d

A month ago, I wanted to add an old style military chrono watch as another everyday wearer, tool watch. Went around to the usual suspects and all I can find was the cheap end of Timex. Landed up by buying a Pulsar military.

And here is where the problem lays. Up here in the great white north, Timex sells the cheap end of their range in the department stores. Not a single store that carried several brand carried Timex. Certainly not the Waterbury range.

Second. I don't know what's underneath. With the Pulsar, I know I was buying their low end but fairly reliable quartz movement. With the Timex, I don't know if I'm buying another plastic quartz movement of a 20 year, reliable movement.

Third problem related to the top sentence. My next watch is likely to be the ssb277p1. There are maybe 3 watches from Timex that are direct competitors BUT, I know that for a bit over a hundred bucks, I'm getting a good watch with the 8T67 caliber. What am I getting in the Timex?

Way back, Timex actually took a shot at more "technical" watches including coming up with titanium watches. I have a slew of them still in perfect shape.....with dead plastic movements. Just plain stupid to go to the expense of making titanium watches with 2 dollar watch movements.

The problem with Timex is that it focuses on volume and ignores the watchaholics. Sure, we are nothing but a flea when it comes to watch sales, but to us, at least to me, I need more then just how it looks, I like to know whats inside.

Perhaps Timex can get a clue and come out with a series that is aimed at people like me (us?).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

If it's over 36mm, has 3 hands, Indiglo and date; then it will have the M905 movement in it. 
It's been the same movement for over 15 years.
There is no M905 following, no cult status, no nerd worship, no bragging nor marketing - I've never seen a single fan-page dedicated to it.

The movement does have occasional problems with Indiglo and stuck date, and they usually reveal themselves in the first year of ownership.
The M905 is an extremely tough movement and rough usage doesn't seem to cause the problems with Indiglo or stuck date.
The battery will last 7 years if you don't use Indiglo.

If you need another movement, they're less than $20 on eBay - just like a 60 year old Timex.
In 50 years, it'll be easy and cheap to find a working replacement M905.

BTW - Timex took a real "technical" shot with the "Techno Luxury" line. A fairly impressive movement architecture.


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

My one and only... Planning on acquiring a companion for this lonely guy.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

cayabo said:


> If it's over 36mm, has 3 hands, Indiglo and date; then it will have the M905 movement in it.
> It's been the same movement for over 15 years.
> There is no M905 following, no cult status, no nerd worship, no bragging nor marketing - I've never seen a single fan-page dedicated to it.
> 
> ...


Ok.....so let's see...

Timex..plastic....M905









Pulsar watch I bought. Appears metal and plastic...VD57









Seiko watch I'm buying (i looked around and can't find the 8T67, it's not the exact same number but I assume it's close in construction.)


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> timex.gov
> 
> Metal Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


A more useful link might be https://www.timex.com/timex-x-space-snoopy---mk1-steel-40mm-fabric-strap-watch/TW2T82800ZA.html


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> A more useful link might be https://www.timex.com/timex-x-space-snoopy---mk1-steel-40mm-fabric-strap-watch/TW2T82800ZA.html


+1 
http://www.lmgtfy.com

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IQ Flyback by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wow.. this is one awesome piece of Timex!!! how do you like it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

September arrives and this one still calling my writs strong 
Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Wow.. this is one awesome piece of Timex!!! how do you like it?


For me, it's a perfect watch. Best of two worlds- a vintage Timex military dial and a Swiss automatic movement. The case would be perfect were it not blemished. The modder even went to the trouble of sourcing hands that match the originals, save for the seconds hand, which keeps the proper feel of the original style. The caseback is exhibition, so I can see the beating Swiss heart, which is also a nice touch. I'd like to know the water resistance, but for now this thing isn't even doing dish duty. I give the watch a 9 out of 10 due to the case condition, but it's nothing that will keep it off my wrist. It's a watch that I hope to enjoy for a long time.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> For me, it's a perfect watch. Best of two worlds- a vintage Timex military dial and a Swiss automatic movement.


Approximately, what size is the dial?
I'm wondering if it would fit the J Crew Army case:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey TXers... 
no secret that I have been raving about the Mk1 Alum ever since I got it.. I like it so much that I am getting the black evil twin brother.

with the already discounted Alum models and a extra 20% off makes less than a regular scout!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Labor Day !!

The Katmai
Another awesome TX piece. Love the cream dial with orange accents. Very very light!

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Thought would take out all my 1970s all steel timex watches for some pictures. Of course just as I walked out the door it went from bright sunny day to intense thunder storm and sideways rain. I still got some pictures though. Collecting these is one of my most enjoyable watch collecting. I never paid over 20 dollars for one and often way less. I bought junk lots of 20+ watches just to get one of these sometimes. All steel watch usually with faceted crystal and applied dial decor make these very nice Timex. The automatics even have screw back cases not the usual pressed backs Timex uses. I really wonder how much more these cost when new compared to a normal Timex watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Metal Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey TXers...
> no secret that I have been raving about the Mk1 Alum ever since I got it.. I like it so much that I am getting the black evil twin brother.
> 
> with the already discounted Alum models and a extra 20% off makes less than a regular scout!


The three-hand MK1 is fantastic. And addictive! I have three variants of the stainless steel version, and the aluminum in black. The black aluminum is my favorite, but the Indiglo broke, and recently broke again after my original watch was sent for "repair." Bought a new black aluminum on sale, but have been wearing an Acadia lately. It's another favorite.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

These things are dangerously cheap.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

This is my favorite Acadia. It’s a recent Archive model with a gray-tinted lens. It came with a very nice olive strap, but I’ve been wearing it on a braided perlon Eulit Panama in black. First try posting a picture here, so hope it works!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage Viscount from the 60's...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

lots of love! this old thing is insanely accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex X Keone Nunes


----------



## GUP_7784 (Sep 5, 2019)

FreddyNorton said:


> Thought would take out all my 1970s all steel timex watches for some pictures. Of course just as I walked out the door it went from bright sunny day to intense thunder storm and sideways rain. I still got some pictures though. Collecting these is one of my most enjoyable watch collecting. I never paid over 20 dollars for one and often way less. I bought junk lots of 20+ watches just to get one of these sometimes. All steel watch usually with faceted crystal and applied dial decor make these very nice Timex. The automatics even have screw back cases not the usual pressed backs Timex uses. I really wonder how much more these cost when new compared to a normal Timex watch.
> 
> View attachment 14440481
> 
> ...


Great looking and built watches, but $20 in 1975 is $95 in today's money. But that also means that these things would be about $150 to $300 if made today easily.


----------



## GUP_7784 (Sep 5, 2019)

FreddyNorton said:


> Thought would take out all my 1970s all steel timex watches for some pictures. Of course just as I walked out the door it went from bright sunny day to intense thunder storm and sideways rain. I still got some pictures though. Collecting these is one of my most enjoyable watch collecting. I never paid over 20 dollars for one and often way less. I bought junk lots of 20+ watches just to get one of these sometimes. All steel watch usually with faceted crystal and applied dial decor make these very nice Timex. The automatics even have screw back cases not the usual pressed backs Timex uses. I really wonder how much more these cost when new compared to a normal Timex watch.
> 
> View attachment 14440481
> 
> ...


Great looking and built watches, but $20 in 1975 is $95 in today's money. But that also means that these things would be about $150 to $300 if made today easily.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This one needs some attention.
Filthy crystal internally.
Lume chunks floating around inside as well
- It'll go on the list (There's currently a chrono-swap I've GOT TO GET TO.)

Good watch though - Shock Resistant, 200M WR, SS Case, screw-down case-back and crown.
And the bracelet is quite comfortable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

*Expedition*


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Side comment....

I was looking at some of the watches and one can see every speck of dust. I noticed that when I took some "what are you wearing now" pics, all of a sudden I could see dirt collecting around the glass. 

So now I blame WUS for forcing me to clean up my watches! :roll:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> Side comment....
> 
> I was looking at some of the watches and one can see every speck of dust. I noticed that when I took some "what are you wearing now" pics, all of a sudden I could see dirt collecting around the glass.
> 
> So now I blame WUS for forcing me to clean up my watches! :roll:


Blame the new smartphone cameras that will amplify even the smallest specks of dust. Sometimes examining my photos I find things that I would never see at all

IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

I've had a Timex for the past month (Timex The Waterbury TW2P84600), I wanted to join this club of Timex lovers really, but I must say I got really disappointed and binned it. At first I felt really happy with it but I noticed it loses 2 seconds a day, which I wasn't expecting even if it's a cheap watch. I thought even cheap quartzs were sort of "accurate" in comparison to mechanicals, but either I was unlucky or I simply was mistaken... Sorry for the negativity, but as I paid for such item I think I needed to vent it out.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

c185445 said:


> I've had a Timex for the past month (Timex The Waterbury TW2P84600), I wanted to join this club of Timex lovers really, but I must say I got really disappointed and binned it. At first I felt really happy with it but I noticed it loses 2 seconds a day, which I wasn't expecting even if it's a cheap watch. I thought even cheap quartzs were sort of "accurate" in comparison to mechanicals, but either I was unlucky or I simply was mistaken... Sorry for the negativity, but as I paid for such item I think I needed to vent it out.


Hola Madrid... 
it is most likely a Lemon... my most accurate watch outside of the Atomics and the Bulova Accuttrons is the Timex 3 GMT which since time change has only lose 3 seconds. When worn frequently, it actually stays on par with atomic time.

Did you get the watch from an authorized retailer? If so, can you return it or exchange it. I've had to return watches bought via amazon up to three times to get what I wanted. So, it is not uncommon to do this if available.

Timex over all makes great watches with a good value to quality ratio. And you got the top of the line waterbury made of Stainless Steel.

Hasta Luego!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

c185445 said:


> I've had a Timex for the past month (Timex The Waterbury TW2P84600), I wanted to join this club of Timex lovers really, but I must say I got really disappointed and binned it. At first I felt really happy with it but I noticed it loses 2 seconds a day, which I wasn't expecting even if it's a cheap watch. I thought even cheap quartzs were sort of "accurate" in comparison to mechanicals, but either I was unlucky or I simply was mistaken... Sorry for the negativity, but as I paid for such item I think I needed to vent it out.


you binned a watch for losing a minute a month?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving my Q reissue..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Things I like about this watch:

Shock Resist
Stainless Steel Case
Case is entirely brushed, no polished sections to get scratched
Deeply dished chapter ring with red accents under the pips
"Machine Screws" for springbars
Guarded Crown and recessed crystal below bezel
22mm strap

















(I set it for the 7th this morning, didn't even know it'd turned over at noon... sigh.... )


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Things I like about this watch:
> 
> Shock Resist
> Stainless Steel Case
> ...


That is the same case as it is on the Sierra with a much better dial! That is quite a piece! Great Find! Never seen that case with a natural SS color.

For me Core 50 for Sunday morning
Corr 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hola Madrid...
> it is most likely a Lemon... my most accurate watch outside of the Atomics and the Bulova Accuttrons is the Timex 3 GMT which since time change has only lose 3 seconds. When worn frequently, it actually stays on par with atomic time.
> 
> Did you get the watch from an authorized retailer? If so, can you return it or exchange it. I've had to return watches bought via amazon up to three times to get what I wanted. So, it is not uncommon to do this if available.
> ...


Hola.

I bought it on Amazon for convenience. Maybe it was my fault, I hate Seiko too for several reasons but also because my two attemps with them were via Amazon too and I got really disappointed with them too (one came with a scratched case and the other one with a scratched crystal).

When you say yours loses 3 seconds, you mean per month right? Not per day as mine losing two seconds per day.



ox71 said:


> you binned a watch for losing a minute a month?
> [...]


To be honest, this time I wasn't impulsive and actually I have not disposed it really. But it's in a limbo now really inside my collection. I think losing a minute a month for a mechanical is nice, you still have the "mechanical charm". In a Quartz though, I personally find it unacceptable.

Coincidences of life, if I didn't throw it to the bin is because exactly the day I got pissed with the watch I watched this Lost episode (I'm rewatching it in English because back in the day I only could in Spanish) when Ben shows his (I think John Locke also has a Timex).









I'm not superstitious but for some reason I like to pay attention to signs so I kept the Timex even though I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i don't bother with the date setting any longer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

c185445 said:


> Hola.
> 
> I bought it on Amazon for convenience. Maybe it was my fault, I hate Seiko too for several reasons but also because my two attemps with them were via Amazon too and I got really disappointed with them too (one came with a scratched case and the other one with a scratched crystal).
> 
> ...


Wait.. that is not the watch that you bought right? .. cause that is not a Waterbury...


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

c185445 said:


> Hola.
> 
> I bought it on Amazon for convenience. Maybe it was my fault, I hate Seiko too for several reasons but also because my two attemps with them were via Amazon too and I got really disappointed with them too (one came with a scratched case and the other one with a scratched crystal).
> 
> ...


is yours an easy reader?
about a week ago while working, my scout started losing time...as in stopped working and then started up again, but while working I'm pounding apart boxes and that creates a shock so that's what caused it.
it's been keeping good time since so I just stopped wearing it to work, I have others to wear for rough tasks.
A minute a month is not out of spec for most quartz watches in my experience, the only auto in my collection seems to hit that mark but it may be an exceptional example according to what is the norm for a miyota.

my scout doesn't always hit the minute Mark's but it has many moments.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> i don't bother with the date setting any longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!!!


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Loving my Q reissue..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want this reference, but can't seem to find it in stock anywhere. Have never gotten an email alert from the Timex website either 
Beautiful watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3rd wrist swap of the day and most probably the one for tomorrow as well..

This is another one of my favorites!

Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Thorn (Dec 24, 2018)

loving my timex q reissue also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Wait.. that is not the watch that you bought right? .. cause that is not a Waterbury...


Of course not, it's the one I said to spot in a Lost episode worn by Ben exactly the same day I decided to wear my Timex really after a while in my watch box, and noticed it loses 2 seconds per day.

Anyway, I'm unwilling to dispose it really, for some reason. At least for now...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

&#8230; might be time for me to get a new background&#8230;


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Simplicity at its finest , in an ivory hue:


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm Timex Tuesdaying again, old pic because I'm lazy and can't take one right now. I did wear the new Waterbury yesterday also. They're both really growing on me. I want to get a day of wearing my other digital in as well but this one is just so darn nice. The strap is just butter.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> View attachment 14460791
> 
> 
> I'm Timex Tuesdaying again, old pic because I'm lazy and can't take one right now. I did wear the new Waterbury yesterday also. They're both really growing on me. I want to get a day of wearing my other digital in as well but this one is just so darn nice. The strap is just butter.


this one has me interested as an alternative to a Gshock for work


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

MK1 stainless steel on very nice Timex Archive grosgrain. Haven’t worn this in a while. First time I’ve tried it on this strap, and forgot how nice the light gray face looks with the brushed stainless.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

ox71 said:


> this one has me interested as an alternative to a Gshock for work


It has a definite G-Shock vibe without looking blatantly like any Casio. It's one of the standard quartz modules, but it's just a nice overall package. The details are done well on the watch head, the strap is nice. I assume it'll stand up to reasonable wear and tear just fine.

If you're anywhere near a Time Factory, this was $29.99 a little over a week ago, even though it's one of the more expensive Timex digitals. The gray one is down to ~$50 on Amazon, from the list $85 and I'm probably crazy but I want that one too.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Just a couple quick flip flops. Unfortunately, the white Expedition dial/movement doesn't work with this case and crown. The case and crown are no-date, so the date changes when the crown is pushed all the way in. But I have a 40mm no-date white Timex that will get transplanted in there coming from eBay.










And next to the original dial. I was expecting it to be a lot whiter - not so grey and dingy. That's why I embarked on this.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... and here it is.. the Mk1 Evil Twin (alum)

just a thought.. but I think this model got doomed because it is advertised with the White/Yellow side instead of the black... anyway, I am happy with the sub price of a regular Scout.

Mk1 Evil Bro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's the other side of the strap.. which I find hideous for normal times.. but I guess it may have a utility while walking the dog at night...

TwinEvil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> &#8230; which I find hideous for normal times..


These aren't normal times...

You're all set for a night-job -


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> These aren't normal times...
> 
> You're all set for a night-job -
> 
> View attachment 14462397


I think counts right?
Counts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Counts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mid day watch change at work. it's a timex day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A new low has been achieved:

Timex × Supreme


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Ace Krampus (May 25, 2018)

cayabo said:


> A new low has been achieved:
> 
> Timex × Supreme
> 
> View attachment 14463531


Now's the time where I'd usually insert some variation of a Parks and Rec Jean-Ralphio "The Woooooooooorst" gif.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope to hear a good review from you? .. please pretty please!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hope to hear a good review from you? .. please pretty please!


i'll be sure to let you know after a few days! the band is crap: i don't mind it being super thin (it's like an embossed and pressed leather) with a signed "expedition" buckle. the bad part is the keeper on the band: it's like two sizes too loose, and does not stay in place to hold the end of the strap, but slides down the band when you're not paying attention...

i probably would have worn out this band before replacing it but now i've ordered an inexpensive nato since this strap isn't going to do it for me. i'll let you know more soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

No thoughts on the olive Marlin from Todd Snyder so far?


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

I had a Timex End.x it was a looker. I really liked it but ended up selling it. I think for the money its a good watch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SuperFros said:


> No thoughts on the olive Marlin from Todd Snyder so far?
> 
> View attachment 14466955


The Waterbury line, similar to the Marlin line, has several watches that are the same "model" but vary in dial and case color.

The cheapest Waterbury, both new and used, is this one:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SuperFros said:


> No thoughts on the olive Marlin from Todd Snyder so far?
> 
> View attachment 14466955


The Waterbury line, similar to the Marlin line, has several watches that are the same "model" but vary in dial and case color.

The cheapest (most reduced in price, as they all started out the same) Waterbury, both new and used, is this one:

View attachment 14467023


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

SuperFros said:


> No thoughts on the olive Marlin from Todd Snyder so far?


It's purdy...

Where did you hear about it? I couldn't find any reference of it on Timex's website.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

KSDoodlebugger said:


> It's purdy...
> 
> Where did you hear about it? I couldn't find any reference of it on Timex's website.


Todd Snyder website, Liquor Store.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

so...i just bought a Timex Q re-issue at the timex website- just one. they’re back, for however long or short a time. $179 plus tax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

At Walmart.com three versions of the Todd Snyder Miltary watch are available direct from Timex for $34.99 shipped. There are some other great deals on there too. I bought the white version, and like how it looks on my black Horween leather strap from Archer.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Don_S said:


> At Walmart.com three versions of the Todd Snyder Miltary watch are available direct from Timex for $34.99 shipped. There are some other great deals on there too. I bought the white version, and like how it looks on my black Horween leather strap from Archer.


thanks for the tip... that is a great price for a TS and specifically the one with the cross hairs. I gifted mine and it is very much missed.

3 tickers on their way!!! My wife is not going to like you very much! !


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

SuperFros said:


> Todd Snyder website, Liquor Store.


Much appreciated |>


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Don_S said:


> At Walmart.com three versions of the Todd Snyder Miltary watch are available direct from Timex for $34.99 shipped. There are some other great deals on there too. I bought the white version, and like how it looks on my black Horween leather strap from Archer.


Thank you for the tip. the surprising thing is that these are being shipped from Timex directly.. and they still selling these on their site at full MSRP. Interesting right?

Great leather combo by the way. Looks great with the red accents.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you for the tip. the surprising thing is that these are being shipped from Timex directly.. and they still selling these on their site at full MSRP. Interesting right?
> 
> Great leather combo by the way. Looks great with the red accents.


You're welcome. Mine came in the big flip-open case like the Marlin and shipping was really fast. I'm tempted to get the gray Todd Snyder too. And tempted by a MK1 chrono and a couple of the Waterburys....

And thanks, really liking it on the leather too.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Don_S said:


> At Walmart.com there are some other great deals on there too.


Great find.
They also have this Waterbury (TW2R88800) for $47:

(it's 42mm)


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> so...i just bought a Timex Q re-issue at the timex website- just one. they're back, for however long or short a time. $179 plus tax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! And in the nick of time... the site says they are sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Weekender Dial Swap ?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

New Timex Keone Nunes arrived








The watch is (a gesture) in the style of Polynesian tattoos.








I like the thin leather NATO style strap which has a subtle pattern in it








The logo is a symbol for the koa'e 'ula red-tailed seabird.








INDIGLO!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Ho ho - I like it.
(not bad at all for someone who "gave up" on Timex mods just a few months ago...)

I really like the hands, print outline and case matching colors.
And the seconds-hand, military time and strap matching in black.
The "roundness" of the MK1 matches the roundness of the fonts.

That is properly done sir.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been out of the watch collecting hobby and away from the forum for a couple of years. About 2 1/2 years ago when we decided to move from central Florida to the mountains of east Tennessee, I sold most of my watches (I kept the real collectable ones and the ones I really liked) to have some extra cash for the move. Well now I am back on the forum and have renewed the collecting bug and just yesterday I bought 3 Timex watches to help replenish my collection. I ordered a new Timex Marlin, green dial like the photo (mechanical hand wind), a new quartz Waterbury with striking blue dial, and a vintage Q rectangle dial that is in almost pristine condition. Will post some photos when I receive the watches. Anyway, I have always loved Timex from the time I was about 12 years old (am 68 now). I did keep a few vintage ones that ran well but now will collect primarily the new ones. There are just too many nice new ones to choose from. Would like to get one of the new reintroduced Q's if they are ever back in stock.
Joe


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

"I bought 3 watches to help _replenish_ my collection."

Like they're moisturizer or something you need a constant new supply of...


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

My sole Timex. The ticking is a bit too brash for my liking but bought it anyway as a beater - primarily for the dome and Indiglo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> "I bought 3 watches to help _replenish_ my collection."
> 
> Like they're moisturizer or something...


Shaving Cream, After Shave and Conditioner.... all needed necessities.. I got three TS coming in....

Core 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## keithwriter (Jul 7, 2019)

Don_S said:


> At Walmart.com three versions of the Todd Snyder Miltary watch are available direct from Timex for $34.99 shipped. There are some other great deals on there too. I bought the white version, and like how it looks on my black Horween leather strap from Archer.


Wow, thanks for sharing this! I've been digging the look of many of the Todd Snyder models, but as a notorious cheapskate, I could never justify the cost.

Just ordered a white one as a present: to me, with love, from me!


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Expedition Scout on the original strap. Not sure why, but this Scout looks to be finished somewhat better than others I have.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^^^ I've seen at least 4 different finishes on Scouts.

For what it's worth:

1. Standard brushed then plated - my least favorite, it looks like a polished finish that's been deliberately scratched.
2. Very lightly brushed (though not polished) and then plated.
3. Blasted and then plated in a dull finish - what yours looks like.
4. Coated with something that looks like speckles sprayed on at high velocity.

It's a Scout Chrono for me today:


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

From Timex YouTube channel


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Reminds me of the 90% of Rolex that are sold that I never think about.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

im greatly enjoying my inexpensive solar. it's quiet and i love the little chevron on the seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Expedition


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wore this again today (and yesterday - photo is from last night). A "little" military theme. 
Hope everyone is having a great day!



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

An SR927 chrono comparison:


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

An old friend, and the start of my Timex collection. My first Expedition Scout that was bought on clearance at Meijer for less than $11. b-) Like the original leather strap it came with quite a bit more than I thought I would when I bought it.


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Another addition to my Timex collection. I don't know why I have 7 watches from them now. Probably because of design/price. XD









Wysłane z mojego Mi A2 Lite przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Timex Men's Allied Three GMT 43mm Black Silicone Strap Watch TW2R70600

$63.99

2 Left









https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-Me...lack-Silicone-Strap-Watch-TW2R70600/235233173


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

DP


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

My timex









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## legendofkane (Jun 22, 2017)

Patterned after the Expedition or the Black Max I'm not sure which, can anyone help identify this timex made in 1995? Timex has no idea of what it is.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Enjoying this today.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wruw by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

legendofkane said:


> Patterned after the Expedition or the Black Max I'm not sure which, can anyone help identify this timex made in 1995? Timex has no idea of what it is.


We're not ignoring you,
I don't think you're going to get much info on this.

What can we tell you?

There are other similar watches of that era that are much more common. 
I think ManOnTime has the version with yellow highlights.

Indiglo was just a few years old in 1995.

Stainless steel cases are somewhat rare for Timex, so that's a big plus for your watch.

Since it doesn't use a CR2016 cell this movement probably precedes the ubiquitous M905.
(but it does show signs of the underlying architecture as the stem and Indglo buttons are 5 hours apart, and it uses a cr series battery)

I can't remember the exact date the Expedition line started, but I believe it was after 1995.

Value wise, it's not worth much unless someone is looking to replace theirs for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

mstfduz said:


> My timex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On wrist









SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mstfduz said:


> On wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of the elusive one that has evaded me.. at least at a good price... last time I found it it was on triple digits..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^^^ The Military Field in Gray is, stylistically, one of the best modern Timex.

A nice little Field watch for me today:


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> one of the elusive one that has evaded me.. at least at a good price... last time I found it it was on triple digits..


I probably shouldn't have sold mine. They are good watches for sure. For me, it was a phase when I wanted a strap monster and 90%+ of the watches I had were 22mm lugs (which is still the majority.) The blasted case never quite matched any strap hardware and 40mm is OK, but smallish on me (yes, really.)

At least it went to a good home. A very good home. I think the good bishop ended up handing it off to one of the people he knew who helped him in Tanzania and I hope it gives them years of good service.

I wish I could buy one back-- they were so common. I saw them everywhere.

The 6-9-12 black dialwas always the one I was really eyeing, and I never saw a single one at a good price or in person.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I just love this Timex "Cross Hairs" yellow dial automatic. Made in 1977. I have had it for several years. I did get it serviced by a guy in Lakeland, Florida who also happened to be a Rolex specialist, and, he only charged me $20 to service. I think he got a kick out of the whole situation and maybe felt he was "slumming" for a bit.
Joe


----------



## mstfduz (Jun 3, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> one of the elusive one that has evaded me.. at least at a good price... last time I found it it was on triple digits..


Hi.I bought about 1 year ago.about $40.very difficult to find right now.now I'm planning to buy marlin or auto.

SM-J701F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 14492209
> 
> 
> I just love this Timex "Cross Hairs" yellow dial automatic. Made in 1977. I have had it for several years. I did get it serviced by a guy in Lakeland, Florida who also happened to be a Rolex specialist, and, he only charged me $20 to service. I think he got a kick out of the whole situation and maybe felt he was "slumming" for a bit.
> Joe


Also interesting is the case back (inside) will probably read Case , Portugal, TMX Ltd.,,,,,,,just fyi cheers p


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

No love for Timex? Well, while its not my favorite brand by a long shot, they certainly have a place in every collection.... and their niche in the watch world. They’ve a long history of bringing ‘affordable utility’ to mainstream wrists for a long time. While I don’t own any older models with automatic movements, I think those are cool. I’m interested in adding a couple to my collection over time. For now, I’m excited to receive my new “Q”! It’s scheduled to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

The crosshair dials are sweet.


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

I really like the new silver dial Marlin too. I think it might be just a touch large though. (At least for me) Sure wish they would have made that at 37 or 38mm. I’d have it!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

PAUL H. said:


> Also interesting is the case back (inside) will probably read Case , Portugal, TMX Ltd.,,,,,,,just fyi cheers p


Hey Paul, thanks so much for the info. I'm not going to remove the back at this time as it is running so well I don't want to do anything to inadvertently mess something up.
Joe


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

More new watches.

A new version of the "Command" line called the "Command Urban" with a "retro case shape".
It is shock resistant...

Typical Timex marketing has failed to give adequate specifications for the movement - can't even tell if it has an alarm.









And it seems the good 'ol Weekender Chrono has been discontinued and a new "Standard Chronograph 41mm" has taken its place:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> More new watches.
> 
> A new version of the "Command" line called the "Command Urban" with a "retro case shape".
> It is shock resistant...
> ...


I like that it is shock resistant. that is very good for me.. and the gym! Not sure about the price though... a bit steep.. for that price I can get an Atomic G Shock.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^^^ Same here. 

I recognize what the G-Shock's brings to the game. And it comes at a price. 

This Command Urban isn't bringing anything more to the game than a $30 Ironman Shock does.


I think Casio has more to gain by making an Ironman-like G-Shock than
Timex can gain by making a G-Shock-like Ironman.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Weekender Dial Swap ?





cayabo said:


> Ho ho - I like it.
> (not bad at all for someone who "gave up" on Timex mods just a few months ago...)
> 
> I really like the hands, print outline and case matching colors.
> ...


Yes. It's a Weekender swap.

And yes, I'm a fool that can't stop messing with these things.

Here's my other creation. MK1 dial in an Acadia case.










And here's the bastardized leftovers. Not sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

927 (Miyota 0S60) chronograph with a strap swap for me today. I definitely prefer this to the original red strap. Hope everyone had a great weekend.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

I hated to sell my Q re-issue, but I struggled with the Pepsi bezel for sure.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Lent this ^^^ to a relative, who lost it hiking or camping at Yosemite. Have a replacement on order


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Yes. It's a Weekender swap.
> 
> And here's the bastardized leftovers. Not sure what I'm going to do with it.


If you want to get rid of your "bastardized leftovers", I would be happy to have it. Perhaps you would like the Timex Katmai that I am looking to give away








PM me if you are interested


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cottontop said:


> Hey Paul, thanks so much for the info. I'm not going to remove the back at this time as it is running so well I don't want to do anything to inadvertently mess something up.
> Joe


I am not saying that Portuguese cased Timex are rare, however that being said, they are a great find since the factory was not open for long as I recall......wear it enjoy it.....cheers p
Pulled mine out and wore it today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yes. It's a Weekender swap.
> 
> And yes, I'm a fool that can't stop messing with these things.
> 
> ...


... things that make you go hmmmmm
I've got a panda dialed weekender chrono that I'm imagining in an MK1 chrono case...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> ... things that make you go hmmmmm
> I've got a panda dialed weekender chrono that I'm imagining in an MK1 chrono case...


Make it stop .. make it stop.. make it stop.... lol

The colours of Fall have been seen today

*Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I really like my new Timex Waterbury Quartz in 36mm and the Indiglo function. It goes great with my Ash Grey Carhartt Henley style pocket short sleeve tee shirt.
Joe


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Don_S said:


> At Walmart.com three versions of the Todd Snyder Miltary watch are available direct from Timex for $34.99 shipped. There are some other great deals on there too. I bought the white version, and like how it looks on my black Horween leather strap from Archer.


Thank you for posting this deal. This is a great deal for a TS watch with a gift set (extra strap). 
My trio arrived last Saturday morning and I was lucky that they got delivered early when Mrs was still sleeping and took our fido for a walk... in the car trunk the go. So my wife is not going to hate you after all. LOL

I was immediately attracted to the beige one, with the gray one a close second... but I like all three. However, just as you get nice surprises from time to time with straps... for those paying triple digits on these.. the main strap is quite plain... not the cheapest, but also not the nicest that Timex can do... many of the Archive models have nicer straps. BUT!!! the cammo strap is actually very decent with a leather lining on the inside; I just don't see me wearing a cammo strap at all.. and now I got three.

The boxes are really nice and could make for a very nice gift.. however, I wish they spent less in a box that is most likely going to be trahsed and a bit more on a Lume, Indiglo, Straps, etc.

On the positive side of things; this dial is just sublime... and while this is a brass case... the finishing and feel is just excellent. I really wished these were timex standard SS case, which I may just venture out to find a good 40mm Waterbury case to make a transplant of movement/dial.

Lot of boxes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Close Up by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Triplets by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Cross Hair by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gray TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Blackout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like that it is shock resistant. that is very good for me.. and the gym! Not sure about the price though... a bit steep.. for that price I can get an Atomic G Shock.





cayabo said:


> ^^^ Same here.
> 
> I recognize what the G-Shock's brings to the game. And it comes at a price.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so fast to judge the Urban yet.....

There are at least two indicators which let presume that the watch *might* have a vibration alarm:

1. the big CR2032 battery - afaik Timex usually puts the CR2025 (170mah) or CR2016 (90mah) on their digitals, the more powerful CR2032 (230 mah) could be a hint that more juice is required due to vibe (as the T-49851, Grid Shock, Command Shock and other vibe Timex's houses one)...

2. that ennoblement on the caseback could be an indicator for the vibration motor to take place...

I know those are shots in the blue, but who knows? I also have hope that Timex finally brings a digital watch to market that can show current time in stw. and cdt. mode - something I've been waiting for ages to happen.

Should the Urban have a vibe alarm, I'll buy that thing in a heartbeat since vibe alarms have become one of my favorite features in digital watches. Should the Urban doesn't have a vibe alarm or any other special gadget, I'm the first willing to agree that it won't gain much, respectively anything to the watch community and you are better off and way cheaper with a Transit. But we will see - hopefully the pdf manual will be online in short, untill then I'll keep my fingers crossed.

cheers


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you for posting this deal. This is a great deal for a TS watch with a gift set (extra strap).
> My trio arrived last Saturday morning and I was lucky that they got delivered early when Mrs was still sleeping and took our fido for a walk... in the car trunk the go. So my wife is not going to hate you after all. LOL
> 
> I was immediately attracted to the beige one, with the gray one a close second... but I like all three. However, just as you get nice surprises from time to time with straps... for those paying triple digits on these.. the main strap is quite plain... not the cheapest, but also not the nicest that Timex can do... many of the Archive models have nicer straps. BUT!!! the cammo strap is actually very decent with a leather lining on the inside; I just don't see me wearing a cammo strap at all.. and now I got three.
> ...


I am currently singing Thank you Very Much from the Scrooge musical. Just ordered the cream that is just insanity AND you get the nice presentation box.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> I am currently singing Thank you Very Much from the Scrooge musical. Just ordered the cream that is just insanity AND you get the nice presentation box.


Start shopping around for a nicer strap!!!

Cammo Strap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Start shopping around for a nicer strap!!!
> 
> Cammo Strap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Way ahead of you my friend I'm think a nice brown leather nato would go great with that.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you for posting this deal&#8230;
> 
> Gray TS by Wolfsatz


Mine will be waiting for me at home.

In the mean time I'm wearing a T-Retro Ranger:


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Hi

I like the look of this one. Very nice dial. Looks like quite a reflective crystal though. Is it?

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Much love!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I like the look of this one. Very nice dial. Looks like quite a reflective crystal though. Is it?
> 
> ...


it is a mineral crystal.. not any higher than many of my other watches... the Iphone camera tends to magnify unwanted details. Makes dust

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you for posting this deal. This is a great deal for a TS watch with a gift set (extra strap).
> My trio arrived last Saturday morning and I was lucky that they got delivered early when Mrs was still sleeping and took our fido for a walk... in the car trunk the go. So my wife is not going to hate you after all. LOL
> 
> I was immediately attracted to the beige one, with the gray one a close second... but I like all three. However, just as you get nice surprises from time to time with straps... for those paying triple digits on these.. the main strap is quite plain... not the cheapest, but also not the nicest that Timex can do... many of the Archive models have nicer straps. BUT!!! the cammo strap is actually very decent with a leather lining on the inside; I just don't see me wearing a cammo strap at all.. and now I got three.
> ...


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Much love!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome .

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and I am liking that at least the cream one.. has a nice Lume 
TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/automatics/

A new line of vintage inspired ladies automatics and an upcoming Navi Harbor automatic ... 
What happened at Timex in 2017 that inspired this entry back into mechanical watches? New management? Do they read WUS (or even Hodinkee -- I'm waiting for the first Timex x Hodinkee collaboration ...) 
Whatever they're smoking, drinking or eating at the home office, I hope they keep it up.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Vioviv said:


> https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/automatics/
> 
> A new line of vintage inspired ladies automatics and an upcoming Navi Harbor automatic ...
> What happened at Timex in 2017 that inspired this entry back into mechanical watches? New management? Do they read WUS (or even Hodinkee -- I'm waiting for the first Timex x Hodinkee collaboration ...)
> Whatever they're smoking, drinking or eating at the home office, I hope they keep it up.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14500955


Hey hey. don't jump the gun... .throwback thursday is tomororw.... but looks nice... is this a mod ?

Happy Socks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the tip on the Timex TS deal, pulled the trigger immediately on the gray version. Absolutely love it - very much in honeymoon phase right now. Haha.

I've been searching for a GAA (go almost anywhere) watch and this is it!!! I wanted a 38-40mm non diver (too heavy and tall), at about 10mm so I can use natos/Zulus without feeling being too thick/tall on my wrist.

Was goin to go with a SS Expedition but this deal swooped in...and I couldn't pull the trigger fast enough.

Here is a shot on my 7" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey hey. don't jump the gun... .throwback thursday is tomororw.... but looks nice... is this a mod ?


Yes - it's a mod.

Took a beat up Metal Field and stripped the case down to the brass (36mm):









Then got the dial from a Gold Submariner (41mm):









The crown has been replaced with a dark-chrome plated from a different Metal Field.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


Not nominally a Navi Harbor, it's a Navi XL.

They now have my attention, but I hope they lose the fauxtina for any other colors offered.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

AliEx MN strap with black hardware just breathed new life into my Expedition chrono. I'll be using this for a while.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil on MK1 S
This strap is so much better than the TS OEM... 
TS Mil on MK1 S by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS Mil on MK1 S
> This strap is so much better than the TS OEM...
> TS Mil on MK1 S by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


expecting mine to come in on Monday, the cream dial. so excited. Has to be one of the best deals/sales out right now $34 that's the cost of a round with friends after work.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This Waterbury arrived today. Just finished sizing the bracelet.










It's my first Waterbury, my guess is there will be more.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How is the quality of the bracelet?


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Not bad for a jubilee. It's not hair puller, at least not yet. The only real let down is the folded end links, I was hoping for solid ones but you can't have everything I guess. It does have a nice signed clasp which I like.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here,s the old Timex and my favorite one. the mod has a Novada movement & Icon on the dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Friday All!

Shade by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Amazon has some discontinued Retro 70s for a not-inflated price.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Mens-Pocket-Watch-Model/dp/B00429J70O


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Good news for all digital Timex lovers. The pdf of the new square model "Command Urban" is online and just as I presumed the watch has the vibration alarm incorporated:

http://assets.timex.com/manual/03K-096000.pdf

That makes this watch one of the very few which have a vibe alarm in general and to my knowledge only the third specifically square after the Casio's G-7510 and GB-5600B (excluding all those "smart" and "fitness" thingies).

It seems like the "Urban" has an updated module from Timex's bestselling Expedition T-49851 model with the added feature of worldtime minus the "hydration" and "occassion" functions. As before, all undesired functions can be turned of (hide) in the set-up menu. Sadly, there still seems no current time in other modes, especially in CDT and STW I find that extremely helpful without the need to scroll back to timekeeping mode. But at least Timex has the "quick return" which makes it easy to scroll between modes anyway.

I will definitely give the "Urban" a try as soon as it will be available for a good price. For now it is not listed on amazon or somewhere else, except for the Timex websites.

cheers


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cal..45 said:


> That makes this watch one of the very few which have a vibe alarm in general and to my knowledge only the third specifically square after the Casio's G-7510 and GB-5600B (excluding all those "smart" and "fitness" thingies).


:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Don_S said:


> At Walmart.com three versions of the Todd Snyder Miltary watch are available direct from Timex for $34.99 shipped. There are some other great deals on there too. I bought the white version, and like how it looks on my black Horween leather strap from Archer.


Great deal, but it seems it's over now.
Congrats to everyone who made it on time!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Amazon has some discontinued Retro 70s for a not-inflated price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Mens-Pocket-Watch-Model/dp/B00429J70O


I wonder how this comes about? (a model reappearing 5-10 years after it's been discontinued)

Do they just find a misplaced box?
Or maybe when watches get 3-4 years old, they have to set them aside for battery replacement, where they sit??
Returned inventory?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex marketing has cleverly named the department for collaborations_* Co_Labs.
*_

Here's their latest:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And Timex' store on Amazon features this watch that, oddly, isn't on Timex' USA website:









From the style and movement, 
I'm guessing it's from Timex India.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metal Field:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Amazon has some discontinued Retro 70s for a not-inflated price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Mens-Pocket-Watch-Model/dp/B00429J70O


Amazon's shipping is pretty insane these days.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Snagged this from a deal posted....somewhere....for $30. Timex really does have a lot of great designs, this is one of them.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I watched a video reviewing this watch and it talked me into getting it. It wasn't disappointing..


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Please delete. This was posted by mistake.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS MIlitary still on the Mk1 Strap ...

WarUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

cal..45 said:


> Good news for all digital Timex lovers. The pdf of the new square model "Command Urban" is online and just as I presumed the watch has the vibration alarm incorporated:
> 
> http://assets.timex.com/manual/03K-096000.pdf
> 
> ...


It looks like the Transit's big brother. I'm very happy with my Transit. It could be a smidge larger and the strap, while solidly good/punches above its expectations, is just not anywhere near as good as the strap on my Boost. That said, the boost is the most comfortable strap I've ever used, at any price. It's even a little better than some other "pretty good" ones that came on watches 5x the price.

I could definitely see myself picking up one as my digital collection is catching up on my Waterburys...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Q Timex Reissue is available over at Todd Snyder if anyone here is still looking to pick one up. Unlike Timex direct, they'll ship overseas... At a (huge) cost. It's like an additional $70 to ship to Italy. I did finally cave and order one, though I'll have my mom bring it when she comes to visit in about a month. Probably easier than dealing with Poste Italiane anyway. 

To clarify, I could have ordered from Timex Italy, but I missed that shot. Not waiting to miss it again.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Swap to Bond Nato 
TS Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Swap to Bond Nato
> TS Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


My name is Bond, James Bond....... |>|>

"My name is Pussy Galore." ( Goldfinger 1964)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

c3p0 said:


> I watched a video reviewing this watch and it talked me into getting it. It wasn't disappointing..
> View attachment 14506425


The Fly Back is an awesome watch. I got the blue version and an older black version. Now I am on the hunt for the linear chrono which have become a lot harder to come by.



PAUL H. said:


> Bond, James Bond....... |>|>


I like this combo.. but still feel it is going to stay on leather once I get them. Someone asked about the contrast and visibility of the watch dial... I think it is perfect with the lumed white hands... I've had no issues on many lighting situations.

This is yesterdays evening shot with about 5 min of day light left.

TGIf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

It was 1964 when I took a girl named Norma to see "Goldfinger"....think of her ever time I wear my Bond ....... ;-)


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

New acquisition today. Replaced the battery and it is working now I'm trying to sit the day and date but can't get both the day and date to be correct. There doesn't seem to be a middle spot when I pull out the crown. It is either in or out. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rob22 said:


> New acquisition today. Replaced the battery and it is working now I'm trying to sit the day and date but can't get both the day and date to be correct. There doesn't seem to be a middle spot when I pull out the crown. It is either in or out. Can anyone help? Thanks
> View attachment 14508771
> View attachment 14508775


See what happens when you pull out and turn the crown "counter clockwise" to change the day...
Date....try going clockwise just past 2 o'clock the back to 10 and repeat........p


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

When I went to two the day and date change forward then when I turn the hands back to 10 the day and date go backwards. Any other ideas?


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Now the date is between two numbers


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Fly Back is an awesome watch. I got the blue version and an older black version. Now I am on the hunt for the linear chrono which have become a lot harder to come by.


I love the fact that you can set the top hand to another time zone and it just keeps going. This way I can quickly check to see what time it is in Paris, where my sister lives. (After using the chronograph it goes back to marking her time zone.) It is a great watch! (And I have gotten more compliments on it that on any of my much more expensive watches. ;-)

PD: Indiglo is the Bomb!

PD2: By the way, second place as far as compliments received is my Casio Edifice (which also happens to have a button push illumination, by the way). I had a vintage Rolex that I traded for an Omega Constellation. The Rolex got one very enthusiastic compliment, once. The Omega has not gotten any. Some people see it sideways and try to look away. Its kind of funny. ;-D

PD3: I don't wear my watches to get compliments. I wear them because I like them, or because I need them for a particular activity. But, just stating this as interesting side info.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

c3p0 said:


> I love the fact that you can set the top hand to another time zone and it just keeps going. This way I can quickly check to see what time it is in Paris, where my sister lives. (After using the chronograph it goes back to marking her time zone.) It is a great watch! (And I have gotten more compliments on it that on any of my much more expensive watches. ;-)
> 
> PD: Indiglo is the Bomb!


IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very, very nice! Did you mod that? I have never seen it with a bezel. Does it rotate? :-D


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

d


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rob22 said:


> Now the date is between two numbers


What happens when you turn clockwise past 12 twice?? If nothing happens then the date wheel needs serviced......p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

c3p0 said:


> Very, very nice! Did you mod that? I have never seen it with a bezel. Does it rotate? :-D


Sadly, the bezel is static.. a dead give away is that it read up side down on the bottom numbers. Number are flipped when the bezel rotates.

The Kaimai bezel does roate. 
KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

I figured it out. There is a push button at 4 that requires a ballpoint pen to push in this advances just the date. Thanks for the replies and help.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racing Inspired TS 
Racing TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Racing TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex sure knows exactly what they're doing.

They sent me a 20% off coupon.

And I don't have anything orange.

And&#8230;


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rob22 said:


> I figured it out. There is a push button at 4 that requires a ballpoint pen to push in this advances just the date. Thanks for the replies and help.
> View attachment 14510405
> View attachment 14510407


That's great....thanks / cheers p :-!

Don't have one like that....yet ;-)

Spoke too soon found one in my to fix box :-d


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

I love Timex. Here's just a few.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks Paul H
What model is this watch? The ballpoint pen button reminded me of watching my Dad setting his watch back when I was a kid.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rob22 said:


> Thanks Paul H
> What model is this watch? The ballpoint pen button reminded me of watching my Dad setting his watch back when I was a kid.


Forgot to tell you ..... at the bottom of the dial under the crystal was "UK 4421613887" so assuming from 1987, dial made in the UK??


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for that information. What does the rest of the numbers mean?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Rob22 said:


> Thanks for that information. What does the rest of the numbers mean?


assume just the model number / maybe mov't.....cheers p


----------



## comixfan (Nov 19, 2017)

I’ve always had a soft spot for Timex— my first watch was a little hand-wound white-faced/gold-cased number (gift from Grandma). I’m a fan of all the variants and designer partnerships, of which I own a few (I’ll try to post some pics soon). At the end of the day, though, I think the Weekender is the best and most versatile “everyday” beater watch for the money.


----------



## wheeliemonster (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi guys. Figured I'd post here as I'm completely at a loss with my Timex! (TW2P44500 Yacht Racer)

I've just sent it to Timex in the UK to have the battery replaced and they sent it back after 2 months unrepaired to say they can't get parts for this model and can't help me.
I called them and the Customer Service Representative confirmed this to me verbally.
It seems that the battery is a standard CR2016 cell battery so why are they saying this?

I'm just stunned that this watch is now a paperweight.

Can anyone here help explain my circumstances? Anyone know where in the UK I can get this battery replaced? (The watch has a "Perfect Date" function which I understood only Timex can deal with)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wheeliemonster said:


> Hi guys. Figured I'd post here as I'm completely at a loss with my Timex! (TW2P44500 Yacht Racer)
> 
> I've just sent it to Timex in the UK to have the battery replaced and they sent it back after 2 months unrepaired to say they can't get parts for this model and can't help me.
> I called them and the Customer Service Representative confirmed this to me verbally.
> ...


That is not accurate. I cannot answer as to why would they say that.. but you can replace the battery yourself relatively easily with about $10 dollars of the right gadgets. See the video below. Give it a try.

BTW.. I have this watch too.. but have not had to replace the battery yet. Still running strong after 3 years ago. 


> PERFECT DATEWith your watch's Perfect Date™ feature, the date doesnot need adjustment until 2060. The watch automaticallyaccounts for short months and leap years, and will alwaysdisplay the correct date upon demand. The date waspreset at the Timex factory. When initially starting yournew watch, if the date displays the date before or behindthe date in your location, you will need to revise the datefor your local date. Pull the crown out to the outer posi-tion. The 4th center hand will rotate around the dial onerevolution, will stop at 12:00 o'clock position for about 5seconds and then move to the date at which the watchis currently set. Rotate the crown forward to increasethe time to the current date (backward to decrease thetime to the current date). Each time you pass midnightthe date will change by one day. After you have set the date to your local date, continue rotating the crown toposition the hands to the current local time, being mindfulof am/pm. Once the time is set, push the crown back into the closed position. In normal operation the 4th centerhand will display the date when the crown is pushed.The hand will travel to the position of the current date asshown on the top ring of the case. The hand will pausefor you to be able to read the date and then return backto the 12 o'clock resting position. Please note that thePerfect Date™ function will only operate in the Timemode. When the battery is depleted and is replaced, thePerfect Date function must be recalibrated. When thebattery requires replacement, it is highly recommendedthe watch be sent to a Timex service center, where thebattery will be replaced and the Perfect Date function willbe recalibrated to the current date for the location wherethe watch is to be returned.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

wheeliemonster said:


> Hi guys. Figured I'd post here as I'm completely at a loss with my Timex! (TW2P44500 Yacht Racer)
> 
> I've just sent it to Timex in the UK to have the battery replaced and they sent it back after 2 months unrepaired to say they can't get parts for this model and can't help me.
> I called them and the Customer Service Representative confirmed this to me verbally.
> ...


Strange, from others postings here on WUS, Timex UK Service seems to be quite good.

Here in the US, Timex recently (this spring) changed from doing service locally to sending everything to the Philippines. I don't know if Timex UK is doing a switch-over as well.

If it is just the battery, I agree with Wolfsatz, give it a try your-self.
Less than $10 in tools (here in the US) will get you in business.

Patience and a good set of instructions is all you need to set the date.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TS Military dial swapped into a SS 38mm case - I sure do like the no-date feature:


----------



## wheeliemonster (Sep 30, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is not accurate. I cannot answer as to why would they say that.. but you can replace the battery yourself relatively easily with about $10 dollars of the right gadgets. See the video below. Give it a try.
> 
> BTW.. I have this watch too.. but have not had to replace the battery yet. Still running strong after 3 years ago.





cayabo said:


> Strange, from others postings here on WUS, Timex UK Service seems to be quite good.
> 
> Here in the US, Timex recently (this spring) changed from doing service locally to sending everything to the Philippines. I don't know if Timex UK is doing a switch-over as well.
> 
> ...


Hi guys.

Thank you so much for replying to me so quickly. It's really appreciated.

It seems that a company called Sequel UK are now doing the service for Timex, so maybe this is where the issue lies but they were less than helpful, to say the least.

I couldn't quite make out that video - I'm afraid I can't translate the language used in the text, so couldn't follow what the ideas were. I also have no day or date display on this watch - the date is simply displayed by the 4th hand moving to the current date when the crown is pressed.

Does anyone have any text instructions for doing this, by any chance? I'm certainly happy to give the battery change a go, but just concerned at how to set the date function afterwards!

Thanks again everyone. It's warming to find people willing to help after Timex/Sequel's "brush off" attitude.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wheeliemonster said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Thank you so much for replying to me so quickly. It's really appreciated.
> 
> ...


Try this first. 


> PERFECT DATEWith your watch's Perfect Date™ feature, the date doesnot need adjustment until 2060. The watch automaticallyaccounts for short months and leap years, and will alwaysdisplay the correct date upon demand. The date waspreset at the Timex factory. When initially starting yournew watch, if the date displays the date before or behindthe date in your location, you will need to revise the datefor your local date. Pull the crown out to the outer posi-tion. *The 4th center hand will rotate around the dial onerevolution, will stop at 12:00 o'clock position for about 5seconds and then move to the date at which the watchis currently set. Rotate the crown forward to increasethe time to the current date (backward to decrease thetime to the current date). Each time you pass midnightthe date will change by one day. After you have set the date to your local date, continue rotating the crown toposition the hands to the current local time, being mindfulof am/pm. Once the time is set, push the crown back into the closed position. In normal operation the 4th centerhand will display the date when the crown is pushed.The hand will travel to the position of the current date asshown on the top ring of the case. The hand will pausefor you to be able to read the date and then return backto the 12 o'clock resting position. Please note that thePerfect Date™ function will only operate in the Timemode*. When the battery is depleted and is replaced, thePerfect Date function must be recalibrated. When thebattery requires replacement, it is highly recommendedthe watch be sent to a Timex service center, where thebattery will be replaced and the Perfect Date function willbe recalibrated to the current date for the location wherethe watch is to be returned.


I am guessing that if you do the battery replacement soon after is dead.. the watch will retain the settings as some other watches do.


----------



## wheeliemonster (Sep 30, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Try this first.
> 
> I am guessing that if you do the battery replacement soon after is dead.. the watch will retain the settings as some other watches do.


Ah, OK, thank you. I will try this...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IQ Row

TX IQ Row by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

wheeliemonster said:


> Hi guys. Figured I'd post here as I'm completely at a loss with my Timex! (TW2P44500 Yacht Racer)
> 
> I've just sent it to Timex in the UK to have the battery replaced and they sent it back after 2 months unrepaired to say they can't get parts for this model and can't help me.
> I called them and the Customer Service Representative confirmed this to me verbally.
> ...


Why don't you try Timpson's in the U.K I use them on occasion to change my watch batteries with lifetime free replacement.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I should do a family picture of my Waterburys, even though it'll look weaksauce compared to Yankeexpress ;-)

For today, I do have the graphite chrono, which is similar to the burgundy ones at first glance but really isn't:









Different dial, case design & finishing, crown/pushers, etc. but clearly a lot of familial relation.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i no longer spin the date around on these old ones. until i find someone to work on them lolz! any vintage timex repair suggestions? planning ahead...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Love my MK1s.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> i no longer spin the date around on these old ones. until i find someone to work on them lolz! any vintage timex repair suggestions? planning ahead...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a real nice one....Cheers p |>|>


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Guys what type of strap or band so you think would work with the gray watch face?

Not a fan of the gray on gray combo.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Guys what type of strap or band so you think would work with the gray watch face?
> 
> Not a fan of the gray on gray combo.


Black C&B perlon......Cheers p


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

OvrSteer said:


> I should do a family picture of my Waterburys, even though it'll look weaksauce compared to Yankeexpress ;-)
> 
> For today, I do have the graphite chrono, which is similar to the burgundy ones at first glance but really isn't:
> 
> ...


That watch looks really good ! Very nice pickup .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

Question to those of you who collect vintage mechanical movement Timex watches, do you typically service your watches before putting them into regular use? Or do you let them run without service until they no longer keep time (don't you run the risk of damaging the gear train if you do this)?

I very much like the aesthetic of 1970s Timex's with the 024 (no date) and 025 (date) movements. I'd like to hear about your experience with the reliability of these movements (or mechanical Timex's in general) as well as your thoughts on servicing vintage Timex's. I was able to obtain the service manuals for the 024 and 025 movements thanks to these older posts by ManOnTime.



ManOnTime said:


> There are people out there who service them, but I can't recall any of their names at the moment.
> 
> The movement in that watch should be an M24 or based on it. Here is the service manual for the M24: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-IKHN7WFKiweW5SYUlyTFFNZzA/view?usp=sharing





ManOnTime said:


> If you get ambitious, here is the service manual for the M25. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiwT1prdHhzTEZwcDQ


If I were to pick up a Timex with one of these movements I would consider cleaning and lubricating the movement myself after conducting the necessary research and obtaining the proper tools (and courage)... these might not be expensive timepieces, but there are a finite number of them out there and I don't want to be responsible for decreasing that number. ?


----------



## ShdwFX (Mar 11, 2012)

I’m excited to own a Timex again. I just ordered a Snoopy in Space NASA Weekender as a novelty. Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

The 24 /25 mov'ts are very reliable and unless damaged usually just need a quick clean and lube....it is worth trying.....and yes you do have some failures but more on the plus side....Good Luck / Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Guys what type of strap or band so you think would work with the gray watch face?
> 
> Not a fan of the gray on gray combo.


Bond Nato as pictured.. or dark brown leather

TS Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Expedition Camper dial in Metal Field case (36mm):


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Blackout Ops
Blackout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ill let my son decide which one he would like to have. i always love a timex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

I love this one.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

I love this one.










Sorry double posting :-0


----------



## Canelo (Sep 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Is the glass on the Waterburys plastic or mineral?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Canelo said:


> Is the glass on the Waterburys plastic or mineral?


Mineral.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

New arrival.










And the Indiglo is really cool. It's almost white.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Though I mock most of the Timex collaborations, I do have a soft spot for some (many...) of the Todd Snyders:









Shock, J Crew Andros, The Waterbury Redwing Chrono, Mod Watch, Military (Reissue), Military in Black and White, J Crew Army in Black, J Crew Dive Watch

Side note:
The Andros and Mod Watch were Brandon's
The Military Reissue was a lead from Wolfsatz
The Military Black and White was a lead from Don_S


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

I really wish they would sound proof the cases or reduce the seconds hand ticking a bit. In a quiet office I don't want to hear my watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

From the past. 
Top: Pulsar - T41241 - T48071
Bottom: T45941 - Citizen










Today blew £45 on a fashion Timex.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Timex has a lot of nice but affordable pieces, especially their historical reissues. Like the lovely Timex Q:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Though I mock most of the Timex collaborations, I do have a soft spot for some (many...) of the Todd Snyders:
> 
> View attachment 14521025
> 
> ...


 Yeah I agree, I think what separates the Todd Snyder colabs from the others is that, based on of a few interviews I've seen, he has an affinity for vintage watch pieces.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Mine came in on Monday,. Waiting on my new strap, going with a brown leather Ritchie NATO. Love this piece the packaging was second was more impressive than I anticipated, I've seen many of the Todd Snyder unboxing but this was still more impressive in person. IMHO it adds to the whole experience, getting a nice watch in a nice, well thought out box.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

2001 Expedition with curious but rather wrong design move to make single digit date like today is 4 double digit one 04...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>











@ $130... _Timex _is money.

(nice strap though)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

36mm Metal Fields - one with an Expedition Camper dial and the other has a South Street:

















Though they're the same case, IRL, the brightly plated one seems much bigger.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One ahead by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

dodd10x said:


> I really wish they would sound proof the cases or reduce the seconds hand ticking a bit. In a quiet office I don't want to hear my watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Where a automatic or mechanical in the office.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> Where a automatic or mechanical in the office.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I do. But honestly, for the price Timex is a better value and they have some solid designs so with this change I think they could pull in a lot more business.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> I do. But honestly, for the price Timex is a better value and they have some solid designs so with this change I think they could pull in a lot more business.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Not all Timex as loud. Many of Waterbury's are not noisy at all. Most Stainless Steel cases also do not sound lout at all. Most of the IQ line is also very quiet. Headphones are also a cheap solution.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

house mouse quiet. but i do rather enjoy the ticking sounds of my other timex. what's not to appreciate about hearing time passing rather than just feeling it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Haha, I definitely appreciate Timex and have more than my fair share, but models like the weekender, standard, etc are way too loud. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

dodd10x said:


> Haha, I definitely appreciate Timex and have more than my fair share, but models like the weekender, standard, etc are way too loud.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Lol I agree The weekenders are very loud.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Timex MK love


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The aluminum and plastic cases are the freaking loudest. You just have to embrace that you’re walking around sounding like a ticking time bomb. Stainless steel is kind of quieter, but not much in my experience. But the 42mm or 43mm brass are the quietest - of the traditional three-handers. I think the softer metal and large plastic movement holders dampen the ticking pretty well. Also going for higher water resistance - 50m or 100m - gets you a thicker crystal, too.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Greenies by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Greenies by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Are you lost? Or does Timex make Nautica watches?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

We let him slide on the Nauticas but draw the line at Guesses - I haven't seen anyone post a Ferragamo....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Are you lost? Or does Timex make Nautica watches?


NO. YES. Any more ?s

Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> NO. YES. Any more ?s
> 
> Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nope, that was it! Learn something new everyday

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> NO. YES. Any more ?s
> 
> Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yes, two more questions. Would you rather fight one horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses? And are pop-tarts raviolis?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yes, two more questions. Would you rather fight one horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses? And are pop-tarts raviolis?


What a good philosophical questions.. I think horses are a lot easier to tame than ducks.... ducks can be temperamental.. so I'll take a a benji of horses.

*Pop tarts are to Raviolis .... as Taco Bell is to Mexican Food ! *
in other news... this one was MIA for months... left it in a winter coat that just pulled up.... ER Tactical Found!

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fall is Coming

This is the perfect FAll WAtch for Yard Work 
Wiggler by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Falling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Out running errands with some vintage (that feels weird to type) Indiglo.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Question for the Timex experts can the bracelet from the MK1 42mm chrono fit any other Timex watch cases?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Black Jack and Acadia.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Question for the Timex experts can the bracelet from the MK1 42mm chrono fit any other Timex watch cases?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


yes... as long as is the same width.. Timex bracelets can be pretty tricky to re-install.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Question for the Timex experts can the bracelet from the MK1 42mm chrono fit any other Timex watch cases?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Do you have a specific model that you'd like to put this bracelet on?

I don't think you'll ever find accurate information to your question.
Timex, for sure, won't know.

Beware that Timex saying "42mm" has historically meant it will be somewhere between 40 and 44mm.
So finding 2 watches that are 42mm is no guarantee of compatibility.

I've had 3 of the exact same Timex model and found they each had differences that kept the parts from any working with another...
(Submariner with Indiglo)

Looking at the pics you've posted, there seems to be a slight mismatch in finishes of the case and bracelet; therefore, I'd guess that bracelet comes from stock meant for a different watch originally.
Which watch did it come from???

In any case, it'll have folded end-links which means it can be bent and filed/ground to fit other applications.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Temporarily without camera, so a pic from this weekend. San Francisco in the background:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

I found one of the coveted gray dial Expedition Military Field, used, from an online source for $50. I’m not buying, but if anyone is interested PM me and I’ll send you the link. I know those things usually go for ridiculous prices these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my second timex today haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Do you have a specific model that you'd like to put this bracelet on?
> 
> I don't think you'll ever find accurate information to your question.
> Timex, for sure, won't know.
> ...


From the MK1 42mm chrono in the photo, it has folded links.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Brushed-stainless MK1 on Eulit Kristall perlon. The domed acrylic lens looks a lot more beat up in the picture than it does when I wear it. b-)


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Probably my favorite Timex









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> From the MK1 42mm chrono in the photo, it has folded links.


I believe I understand correctly - you want to take the bracelet from the MK1 42mm Chrono that you posted pictures of and put it on another Timex.

If that's correct, what watch do you want to put the bracelet on?


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought a Timex T2M563 about three years ago, and wore it for a year or so. I sold it to another WUS member during a bout of downsizing, and right away regretted getting rid of it. I noticed several months later that my buyer had listed and sold the watch to another WUS member. This model rarely surfaces, but it did in a WUS listing a couple of weeks ago. So I bought it. Here's the interesting part: It's the same watch! I recognized it immediately because it has an almost imperceptible nick in the crystal, right where I remembered it. And it's still in great condition and functioning perfectly. I admit to selling and re-buying the same model of watch before this, but this was a first for me. The watch has definitely come full circle.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I think Times is doing some very nice things. If they could improve the WR of their watches a bit more, they would be a lot more competitive.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TS Military:


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have no idea who or what Todd Snyder is but these military Timex's are gorgeous! The MSRP seems high though, where is f71 getting them or are we really paying retail?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> I have no idea who or what Todd Snyder is but these military Timex's are gorgeous! The MSRP seems high though, where is f71 getting them or are we really paying retail?


Todd Snyder 


> Todd Snyder started his pro racing career at the Jim Russell Racing School. The driver from Alaska finished second in his second pro series season ever in the Formula Russell Pro Mazda.[1] In 1988 Snyder made his debut in the Barber Saab Pro Series. At Sonoma Raceway he finished third behind Rob Wilson and Harald Huysman. In 1990 Todd Snyder joined the Skip Barber Racing School as a lead instructor at Lime Rock Park. In 1998 Snyder returned to the rebranded Barber Dodge Pro Series. After winning the opening round at Sebring International Raceway Snyder won two races at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca. He finished runner-up in the championship, three points behind Jeff Simmons. In 1999 he returned in the series. After a poor start of the season the race instructor won four races. Again Snyder finished second in the championship, this time four points behind Simmons. Following his strong results Snyder tested an Indy Lights car for Conquest Racing and Brian Stewart Racing.[2] He competed six races for Brian Stewart Racing in the 2000 Indy Lights season. Snyder also competed in the 2000 24 Hours of Daytona. In a Chevrolet Camaro entered by Diablo Racing the team finished third in the US GT class.[3] He returned to the 24 Hours of Daytona in 2001 and 2002 but without achieving any significant results.


I paid about 35 bucks for mine... but that is very rare.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Todd Snyder is a menswear designer in NYC. He has his own company now, but before that was at JCrew.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Today de 3 GMT on Canvas ...
Hope you like it ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Have a nice Day ...


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> I have no idea who or what Todd Snyder is but these military Timex's are gorgeous! The MSRP seems high though, where is f71 getting them or are we really paying retail?


 Timex only through the walmart.com marketplace was selling them for $35 at least a few variants like the cream dial and some others but not the black dial, I think it's over it's now $65 which is till a great price.

https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=timex Todd Snyder


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Along with the high MSRP, TS Timex watches usually lack INDIGLO, making them less interesting to me


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new in the box and coming my way for $47 all-in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tried tested and just awesome

Ironman 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I see Timex is going to release the Navi from their Archive line as an automatic. But it's the XL version with some updates. I would have been happy with just the normal, smaller Navi models with an automatic. But we'll see if it's just the one automatic XL or other variants. Timex sent me an email and has a sign up on their site for news. So I guess it's going to come out soon.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Got this Timex TW4B16700















Saw the new Seiko digital analog Arnie dive watch. But I ended up getting this Timex analog digital for it's great LCD and indiglo full face backlight. The Seiko Arnie is more substantial and solid build but the small LCD screen and backlight only for the screen instead of the watch face put me off plus the huge size of 48mm. I love tool watch and this Timex is more practical with large LCD screen, great backlight and 24hrs timer 24 hrs Chrono at 42mm size. Bezel turn is crisp and only draw back is lack of lume on hr marker and hands. But I will send it for a relume soon.


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

Not gonna lie I love the Q release and the new Marlin

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

This watch is awesome.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Tried tested and just awesome
> 
> Ironman 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I agree. This watch is fantastic and I should wear it all the time. Life would be simpler. But I'm not sure what I'd do with the time saved if I tossed aside my interest in automatics and lurking in WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Got this Timex TW4B16700
> View attachment 14542269
> 
> View attachment 14542271
> ...


Hey Bro!!!
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Good hiking watch










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey Bro!!!
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


A very cool analog digital watch. Very functional. Price is highly affordable too. I wish they come up with a SS black ion casing. Don't mind paying more for better build.


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

Gave this one to my dad


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

Cinemafia said:


> View attachment 14544685
> 
> 
> Gave this one to my dad


This is great. What model is it?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

thulahn said:


> This is great. What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Timex IQ Flyback 

IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

.


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

thulahn said:


> This is great. What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Fly-Back Chrono, like this one but different colorway. I put on a custom NATO on it though. My dad loves it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Afternoon Swap 
Tas Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening Swap

Timex BlackOut Ops (Sharpied)

Ironman Rigged 30 Nlack Ops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Found this little guy for $30. I was really curious what laid beneath the nasty orange crystal. I was hoping for white....



















But it was more orange. Not too bad.










Dropped it into a blue MKI case. I kind of dig it. But I think it's too much with the blue case.










This was my favorite. But that left the Weekender module without a home because it doesn't fit in the Acadia case.










So, I ended up with the Weekended module back where it started in the MKI case. The orange MKI dial is in the Acadia case. And the blue MKI module is stock again in the blue MKI case. I'm not sure if it's going to stay this way, but it's the way it is for now.



















Edit:

Player 4 entered the game.


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

I sport my Timex’s cause I like em . Price doesn’t drive my rotation, mood does . I enjoy my 3 GMT that I modded with a sapphire crystal and solid link bracelet .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> I sport my Timex's cause I like em . Price doesn't drive my rotation, mood does . I enjoy my 3 GMT that I modded with a sapphire crystal and solid link bracelet .


Can you share how you did the mod? I got the 3 GMT and the Three GMT.. love them both... and like you.. is not about the price.. it is about the enjoyment of wearing it. 
What / where did you find the right crystal ?

Tonight

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ClockWork by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> I sport my Timex's cause I like em . Price doesn't drive my rotation, mood does . I enjoy my 3 GMT that I modded with a sapphire crystal and solid link bracelet .


Can you share how you did the mod? I got the 3 GMT and the Three GMT.. love them both... and like you.. is not about the price.. it is about the enjoyment of wearing it. 
What / where did you find the right crystal ?

Tonight

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ClockWork by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> 1stiski said:
> 
> 
> > I sport my Timex's cause I like em . Price doesn't drive my rotation, mood does . I enjoy my 3 GMT that I modded with a sapphire crystal and solid link bracelet .
> ...


I took apartt my Timex and removed the crystal (with a press) , measured the crystal (with a digital caliper) and ordered a sapphire replacement (33.5mm x 2.5mm) , installed with a crystal press and put on a new band (solid links) actually the band was recommended by Timex via an email I received when I wanted to get and OEM metal Strap and they are out of stock . 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2hvPt6g
Here is a working current picture , thanks . Sorry about the broken image on previous post .


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

I ordered the crystal off of eBay , came from Germany but Essinger also carries the right size .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> I took apartt my Timex and removed the crystal (with a press) , measured the crystal (with a digital caliper) and ordered a sapphire replacement (33.5mm x 2.5mm) , installed with a crystal press and put on a new band (solid links) actually the band was recommended by Timex via an email I received when I wanted to get and OEM metal Strap and they are out of stock .
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2hvPt6g
> Here is a working current picture , thanks . Sorry about the broken image on previous post .


The bracelet is just awesome!! That 3GMT looks like $300 dollar watch! Great job!

today rocking the FlyBack .. this one also on TX OEM bracelet.. which does not suck! 
IQ Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

I’ve got a Flyback too ! On a mesh band , I’ll post it later .. ALSO , just got an email from Timex on the new NASA watch just released . It’s pretty nice I must say !


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

October 1999


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

1stiski said:


> I've got a Flyback too ! On a mesh band , I'll post it later .. ALSO , just got an email from Timex on the new NASA watch just released . It's pretty nice I must say !


Why can't it be smaller!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

My Flyback ! Comfy and well made 

__
https://flic.kr/p/2hvZ629


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> My Flyback ! Comfy and well made
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2hvZ629


On flicker.. when you copy the link. .make sure you use the BB Code option to paste here.. that prevents the clicking on LInks . .which I personally do not do for safety issues. BB Code will display the image. .without any clicking.

it looks like this ( breaking the link for viewing):

flic.kr/p/2hvGgbr][/url]ht/live.staticflickr.com/65535/48906434761_62c961b3d0_4kjpg

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2hvGgbr][img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48906434761_62c961b3d0_4k.jpg[/URL]ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

https://www.timex.com/navi-xl-featu...NASA-on-the-Dial-41mm-Fabric-Strap-Watch.html


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I hunted this one for a while. Then I spent more months seeking a full length proper bracelet. Bought one a few months back, and picked it up when I was home in August. Finally got a new battery in it. Have a great day, all!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Also, the Q Is back in stock (for now) at Timex if anyone is still looking to pick one up.

https://www.timex.com/q-timex-reissue-38mm-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch/TW2T80700ZV.html

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Tons o love for Timex here!!!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

I Iove it


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Giving my new Todd Snyder Military with it's new strap it's first run today. Very impressed all around right down to the presentation box. I've seen a few unboxing but they don't do it justice it really gave the impression of opening up a $1000 watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Giving my new Todd Snyder Military with it's new strap it's first run today. Very impressed all around right down to the presentation box. I've seen a few unboxing but they don't do it justice it really gave the impression of opening up a $1000 watch. [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Great Strap... details please?

I agree with the presentation box.... a cut above even from entry level Eco Drives, Seikos, Bulovas.

Timex Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Great Strap... details please?
> 
> I agree with the presentation box.... a cut above even from entry level Eco Drives, Seikos, Bulovas.
> 
> Timex Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


got it from that big river in South America fantastic value at $14 very satisfied with it. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076BNC876/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^ that’s a sharp timepiece !


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

I’ve been debating on the new Timex American Documents but I’m sort of wanting to wait to see IF Timex puts an American made movement ( big commitment of course on their part) in it at some point . Then I would have no hesitation . It truly would be a “back to its roots” timepiece .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> got it from that big river in South America fantastic value at $14 very satisfied with it.


Thank you sir! Great pick up. Somoetimes I am hesitant as most reviews not done by WIS are not very good... and pictures sometimes do not tell you the right picture.. if you know what I mean!



1stiski said:


> ^^^ that's a sharp timepiece !


a bit of a weird watch with a 24 hour timing bezel without a GMT hand... I have mentally adapted to read a 2nd time zone to use it as a GMT. .. but still weird. Love the dial though! Have not seen this color dial on any new TX pieces. or others for that matter.



1stiski said:


> I've been debating on the new Timex American Documents but I'm sort of wanting to wait to see IF Timex puts an American made movement ( big commitment of course on their part) in it at some point . Then I would have no hesitation . It truly would be a "back to its roots" timepiece .


I do not see it in the near future.... but who knows.... would be a great thing. I like the time piece for what it represents.. but it is a bit over priced IMHO.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/giorgio-galli/


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


*+ 2 
*
These are not a Timex..... are they doing special editions like some brands do the Macy's Editions?
*The Transcend *



> 38mm case; 18mm case
> Safety clasp closure
> Quartz movement
> Mineral crystal face
> Stainless steel with gunmetal or goldtone plate


and t*he Norway* ... with a very Skagenish Feeling.. but no weird backcases to deal with.. so easy to change batts... and on leater strap



> 40mm case; 20mm band width
> Buckle closure
> Two-hand quartz movement
> Mineral crystal face
> Stainless steel or stainless steel with black plate/leather


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^ that made me pull up the Fairfield ^^^

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Displaying my wife's work with custom made leather book marks

Bookmarks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bookmarks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bookmarks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Your wife is a very talented leather worker


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14564847


^^^^^^^ What is this? 100 WR Simple 3 hand design... no date... pseudo diver? ^^^^^^^^^^^^

I just wish it had a 12 hour bezel instead of a divers.

Mk1 Alum back in Action

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

yes! please tell: what is that beautiful timex you’re wearing? found it!

thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Its an exclusive version of the Navi series watches for an online clothing & gear retailer. If you recognize the pine tree logo then you know where. Not sure forum rules permit a link or naming the company if its not a paid sponsor/dealer, but feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Its an exclusive version of the Navi series watches for an online clothing & gear retailer. If you recognize the pine tree logo then you know where. Not sure forum rules permit a link or naming the company if its not a paid sponsor/dealer, but feel free to send me a pm.


The rule about posting links.. it is something ambiguous... just like some mods are... however, my own interpretation is that as long as you are not promoting sites for your own benefit ($$$) it is ok to post and refer others to watch related pages. I've never been warned by mods about posting amazon links, or the likes.

However, another WUS member that loves to refer Chinese mush brands to Alibaba and the likes.. not so much. And for the record... I am not familiar with the Pine Logo. but the watch itself is very nice.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

It's extremely not-for-me, but I happen to know it's a Huckberry x Timex ;-)

https://huckberry.com/store/timex/category/p/59001-huckberry-x-timex-diver


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> It's extremely not-for-me, but I happen to know it's a Huckberry x Timex ;-)
> 
> https://huckberry.com/store/timex/category/p/59001-huckberry-x-timex-diver


Thank you for posting. I was about to do that. 
to 3-1-1 it says it has Lumed hands and markers... can you please post a lume shot and how long it lasts?

Considering it is a special limited run and it is stainless Steel; I think it it very competitively priced considering the normal prices of the Mk1 and other Waterburies.

Given the limited run.. I may take a deep dive on this one.



> Function	Analog time
> Movement	Quartz
> Case Material	Stainless steel
> Water Resistance	100 m
> ...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I would say don't expect much from the lume. Not impressively bright and not long lasting.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> I would say don't expect much from the lume. Not impressively bright and not long lasting.


I am not expecting much.. what got me intrigued is the lumed markers... which goes pretty much against any Lumed TX watch.. see below: None have lumed markers.. only the hands. 
TS Mil Lumed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Weak Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

lumed hands and "markers." as ineffective as this and most lume is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^ What is this? 100 WR Simple 3 hand design... no date... pseudo diver? ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I just wish it had a 12 hour bezel instead of a divers.
> 
> ...


it's a Huckberry colab, no chinese mush, if your not familiar Huckberry it's basically like the Old J. Crew (from years ago) meets LL Bean meets Carhart.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

billdebmatt said:


> it's a Huckberry colab, no chinese mush, if your not familiar Huckberry it's basically like the Old J. Crew (from years ago) meets LL Bean meets Carhart.


meets Filson meets Gear Patrol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> It's extremely not-for-me, but I happen to know it's a Huckberry x Timex ;-)
> 
> https://huckberry.com/store/timex/category/p/59001-huckberry-x-timex-diver


I like this a lot. Great size, stainless case, no date... it's great. If it had indiglo, I'd consider it a perfect Timex.

I'm hoping it ends up on Timex's website down the line without the Huckberry branding.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

it is at the timex website. it’s the navi series. i like the huckberry branding because it doesn’t say huckberry, and it says “timex,” and i like trees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> it is at the timex website. it's the navi series. i like the huckberry branding because it doesn't say huckberry, and it says "timex," and i like trees.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not find it there... ???


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I am not expecting much.. what got me intrigued is the lumed markers... which goes pretty much against any Lumed TX watch.. see below: None have lumed markers.. only the hands.


I know of a certain Diver reissue that has just a bit of lume at the markers.
The hands of this particular one were swapped. 
The original hands had white lume and the replacement hands have slightly green lume that matches the dial lume.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I did not find it there... ???


i mean to say the huckberry is a rebranded navi, so far as i can tell. wouldn't you agree?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Well... I kind of dig them.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> i mean to say the huckberry is a rebranded navi, so far as i can tell. wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have several of the other Navi models. Same exact SS case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i mean to say the huckberry is a rebranded navi, so far as i can tell. wouldn't you agree?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahh.. I misunderstood your previous statement. You got me looking all over the place for it.. LOL. No issues.

I was drawn back to the new World Time and while I know why timex is doing these Navis at 41 mm... I think the aesthetics of a simple 3 hand design fits a lot better with a 38mm case. I just wish that those were made with a 20mm strap . instead of 18mm .. always a compromise.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Last night.. my YouTube app via my TV provided me with this.. Seems like a very interesting video.. have not seen it in its entirety yet.


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

A smart fella on reddit found this beauty for preorder on a french site.








Looks like a winner to me


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

snarfbot said:


> A smart fella on reddit found this beauty for preorder on a french site.
> View attachment 14571557
> 
> 
> Looks like a winner to me


I do so much wonder if the bezel from the Quartz Q would fit on this one as a transplant... I do so much like a 12 hour bezel than a pseudo diver.



cayabo said:


> I know of a certain Diver reissue that has just a bit of lume at the markers.
> The hands of this particular one were swapped.
> The original hands had white lume and the replacement hands have slightly green lume that matches the dial lume.


well.. you and I both know that with Timex you cannot expect but to be surprised... that is why I wanted to make sure. After much thought.. I'm going to skip on this one.

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe! Maybe they'll just release it in a few colors.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

arrived today. that was fast free shipping! two days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> arrived today. that was fast free shipping! two days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a clean looking watch, and the tree logo actually looks good.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

snarfbot said:


> A smart fella on reddit found this beauty for preorder on a french site.
> View attachment 14571557
> 
> 
> Looks like a winner to me





cayabo said:


> I know of a certain Diver reissue that has just a bit of lume at the markers.
> The hands of this particular one were swapped.
> The original hands had white lume and the replacement hands have slightly green lume that matches the dial lume.





schumacher62 said:


> arrived today. that was fast free shipping! two days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man.. that was fast... and that brown strap looks very sharp.... share your comments.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Well... I kind of dig them.


I agree. Dig that black faced one... haven't seen those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I know of a certain Diver reissue that has just a bit of lume at the markers.
> The hands of this particular one were swapped.
> The original hands had white lume and the replacement hands have slightly green lume that matches the dial lume.


Would you mind sharing, which model is that?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> I agree. Dig that black faced one... haven't seen those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the monotone of the white dial. But at the same time, I kind of feel like you should go all the way with the full color.

And they are Mexico exclusives. You're not in Mexico by chance, are you?


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

dodd10x said:


> That's a clean looking watch, and the tree logo actually looks good.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I agree, outside of the Todd Snyder colabs this may be one of the least intrusive when it comes to co branding of the watches. The Todd Snyder are nice clean and basically free from any branding outside his name in small print along the bottom. This is very well done.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Navi XL Automatic just landed.
https://www.timex.com/navi-xl-autom...vi-XL-Automatic-41mm-Leather-Strap-Watch.html









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

theretroshave said:


> Navi XL Automatic just landed.
> https://www.timex.com/navi-xl-autom...vi-XL-Automatic-41mm-Leather-Strap-Watch.html
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this as well. They're kind of vague on the movement so not sure if it hacks or not. Anyone going to take the plunge on this one?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I like the monotone of the white dial. But at the same time, I kind of feel like you should go all the way with the full color.
> 
> And they are Mexico exclusives. You're not in Mexico by chance, are you?


Nope, sorry... That sucks, I was planning to grab one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Would you mind sharing, which model is that?


As stated... it is a diver style reissue from the 70s... it came up in early 90s I think.. this one has been modded

20170820_190031 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170820_192538 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170703_183038 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mid day switch with an old friend. no quickset date so it is what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> mid day switch with an old friend. no quickset date so it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting selection of strap... i'm guessing not OEM... Im picturing your watch on a dark brown Perlon...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Interesting selection of strap... i'm guessing not OEM... Im picturing your watch on a dark brown Perlon...


i do have a dark brown perlon! but that won't work on this watch. you know quirky timex...19mm lugs on this model. barton offers odd sized straps in their elite silicon model (18mm through 24mm) so if you ever need a 19, 21 or 23 look no further! it's a functional well made strap, and it fits nicely with this watch i believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Would you mind sharing, which model is that?





cayabo said:


> 1978 Timex Original Vintage Diver UG0108
> 
> Got this with the crystal swapped and no hands attached.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> 20170820_192538 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Oh noooo - The indices don't glow???

I never thought of checking that...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Oh noooo - The indices don't glow???
> 
> I never thought of checking that...


if you charge them for a long time.. you'll see them for a 1/5 of the time.. LOL

20170701_164042 by Wolfsatz,

as for today.. back on the TS Mil

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

This isn't even all of them, just most of the really loud ones!

I bury these in a drawer because they're too loud for daily wear (my office is pretty quiet). I like all of these, and have worn all of them but don't regularly. I may need to do a bulk sale of a bunch of them - the Snoopy ones aren't going anywhere though.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> This isn't even all of them, just most of the really loud ones!
> 
> I bury these in a drawer because they're too loud for daily wear (my office is pretty quiet). I like all of these, and have worn all of them but don't regularly. I may need to do a bulk sale of a bunch of them - the Snoopy ones aren't going anywhere though.
> 
> ...


Do you work in a library? .... Make some noise then!

If you are into trades.... when you get bored of the green W'bury!!! I'm your guy! 
I got a few myself that are in the chopping block.

this one is from last year.. before some of my IQs and W'buries bump others TO the main watch box.

20170715_184304 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX IQ Row by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ your the first person I’ve seen with a Yacht Racer like mine .. the perpetual date is cool , but too bad it needs to sent back to Timex for a simple battery change so the date can be corrected. Unless someone here has a user friendly way of doing it I don’t know about .


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I've been kind of obsessing over the Navi XL Auto. One thing puzzles me about this watch- why does the back say "The Allied Collection"? I thought the Navi was it's own collection, originally part of the Timex Archive Project group of watches.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> ^^ your the first person I've seen with a Yacht Racer like mine .. the perpetual date is cool , but too bad it needs to sent back to Timex for a simple battery change so the date can be corrected. Unless someone here has a user friendly way of doing it I don't know about .


actually. that was my very first timex! That bad boy is the one the crazyness started. .. and it's been a while since its been on the wrist.. so.. I wore it today

earlier today... the ER Tactical is the perfect chillax watch

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury for today .. Love the lOOks of this one 
W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

34mm Marlin California from IG. I might need the white one.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Waterbury variant for me today also ...


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

3-1-1 said:


> Waterbury variant for me today also ...
> View attachment 14584847


I'd be all over that if it were an automatic.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14585163


^^^ Sharp ^^^

Anyone see any difference from a Weekender to the new Standard? I only see they change the locations of the 'chronograph' and a tach scale... but still Brass for $109 WTF o|

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Icehockeyboy (Oct 29, 2019)

KenC said:


> There is a lot of love for the product, but, I think, not the name. People tend to shy away from wearing brand names that denote "inexpensive". Unfortunately, Timex, along with other great products like Seiko, fall victim to the bias.


Not sure I'd class a Seiko Grand Maste selling at £13,000 cheap? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my new funky arrival. it's huge! 43+mm. wolfsatz guided me through a battery install. now onto getting a decent strap- meanwhile, i have no idea what model this is...i need to get the case back on first lolz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icehockeyboy (Oct 29, 2019)

I ehockeyboy said:


> Not sure I'd class a Seiko Grand Maste selling at £13,000 cheap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do I edit my details?
My name is missing a 'c'
Should read Icehockeyboy 
And Maste should say Master!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> my new funky arrival. it's huge! 43+mm. wolfsatz guided me through a battery install. now onto getting a decent strap- meanwhile, i have no idea what model this is...i need to get the case back on first lolz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure if you are into putting expensive straps on your affordables... but I had one of these bands on my IQ field watch and it was superb!!! right now at $40 is a good price .. not sure about the lug size of your watch... if it fits.. it would look awesome

Bertucci Leather Replacement Bands


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> not sure if you are into putting expensive straps on your affordables... but I had one of these bands on my IQ field watch and it was superb!!! right now at $40 is a good price .. not sure about the lug size of your watch... if it fits.. it would look awesome
> 
> Bertucci Leather Replacement Bands


haha well i adore bertucci products. i've got two watches and a half dozen of their fabric straps. they always have a "bargain bin" section at their site with straps at $9 or so. thanks for the link! i don't wear leather however, but i know i've got extra bertucci straps laying about. 22mm lugs on this new watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> haha well i adore bertucci products. i've got two watches and a half dozen of their fabric straps. they always have a "bargain bin" section at their site with straps at $9 or so. thanks for the link! i don't wear leather however, but i know i've got extra bertucci straps laying about. 22mm lugs on this new watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IQ Compass on %5 sale bin Bertucci =)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a hand-winder for the afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Kincade Fire from my sidewalk (6 miles away), and the Ironman Core 50 I've been wearing since Thursday.









Here's a pic I got Thursday morning around 2 am when it was 200 acres.
My kid missed the fires 2 years ago and has always wanted to see a wildfire since then, so I woke him up before it was out.
I told my young son "don't worry, when the sun comes up they'll fly tankers and put it out".









It's 80,000 acres now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Kincade Fire from my sidewalk (6 miles away), and the Ironman Core 50 I've been wearing since Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 14586283
> 
> ...


 visibility was horrible theough redwood city this morning, but totally clear in south san francisco all morning. here in san jose it's a yellow distant sky, but no smell of smoke, not like the fires two years ago.

hoping for those who live up north that this is contained soon, and damages and traumas are soon minimized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Kincade Fire from my sidewalk (6 miles away), and the Ironman Core 50 I've been wearing since Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 14586283
> 
> ...


I've heard fire ash makes good fertlizer____

Hope all is well there¡

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cal Fire isn't going to let Santa Rosa burn twice.
There's been an incredible response - from all over.
On Sunday, they made a stand at the edge of town and didn't loose a single structure during a 40mph wind storm with 75+mph gusts.

Wind forecasts seem to have over-blown the threat this evening, so looks like we'll make it.

Still don't understand why they didn't fly at night when it was first spotted - when I was a kid Vietnam experienced pilots would fly helos any time.

Here's my favorite pic so far:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Still don't understand why they didn't fly at night when it was first spotted - when I was a kid Vietnam experienced pilots would fly helos any time.


No Night Fly Ops unless the fire chief house is threatened!!!!:roll:

You should consider moving to L.A County and become a LAFC fan! :-d


> Cal Fire currently lacks capability to fly nighttime fire drops with its fleet of 50 aircraft but that will change in the coming years when it gets delivery of a dozen Black Hawk copters
> 
> L.A. County Fire already uses the Black Hawk for attacking nighttime blazes, although that practice is less common among local fire agencies in the northern portion of the state


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This is *very* well done.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> This is *very* well done.
> 
> View attachment 14588155


I'm liking this one a lot. Just hoping I can find a Timex coupon code to order one.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> This is *very* well done.
> 
> View attachment 14588155


We need a full review.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

cayabo said:


> We need a full review.


Agreed; what Cayabo said.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> I'm liking this one a lot. Just hoping I can find a Timex coupon code to order one.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Sign up for their emails and the 15% off code works on it.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I’ve been signed up for a few years so I’m not eligible unfortunately. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> We need a full review.





Bloom said:


> Agreed; what Cayabo said.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Working on it.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This one was a real mess but came out nicely another in my all steel Q watches.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Yeah, I've been signed up for a few years so I'm not eligible unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Start a new throwaway email just for things like this.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> Start a new throwaway email just for things like this.


Does the code actually work on this model? Timex is telling me that it's excluded.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Does the code actually work on this model? Timex is telling me that it's excluded.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I bought mine with it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Navi XL Automatic review can be found at the links below:

Quick Review: Timex Navi XL Automatic TW2U09800ZV - MoT's Watch Deal Forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/quick-review-timex-navi-xl-automatic-tw2u09800zv-5061765.html


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Just in. Very impressive.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

So I just tried to use the 15% coupon (signed up with another email address) and it said it wasn’t applicable on the Navi XL Auto as it is “excluded from this promotion”. Bummer. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> So I just tried to use the 15% coupon (signed up with another email address) and it said it wasn't applicable on the Navi XL Auto as it is "excluded from this promotion". Bummer.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Well that stinks.

Mine orders must have slipped in right before they shut that off.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> Well that stinks.
> 
> Mine orders must have slipped in right before they shut that off.


No problem, I still may jump. Does the lume last, or does it fade pretty quickly?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> No problem, I still may jump. Does the lume last, or does it fade pretty quickly?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Unknown. Just got it today, I'll see how it does tonight.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

vintage love! on a Colareb vegan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)

Love this watch


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

It's frightening how awesome this watch is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

If I designed a watch from scratch, it would be very close to this. Perfect size, sloped bezel, slightly domed crystal, all stainless, simple aesthetics. Hands and markers are lumed (it fades quickly, but lasts faintly for hours). And, as somebody else said, I like trees. I don't like the extra layers of NATO straps, so it's on an RAF-style strap I already had.


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

A few fellas from local fb group have bought NAVI XL Automatic from timex.pl for about 95$ because of the pricing error. Unfortunately I haven't got spare watch money then, now the pricing is adjusted properly ;(


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SolomonSmith said:


> View attachment 14590451
> 
> 
> If I designed a watch from scratch, it would be very close to this. Perfect size, sloped bezel, slightly domed crystal, all stainless, simple aesthetics. Hands and markers are lumed (it fades quickly, but lasts faintly for hours). And, as somebody else said, I like trees. I don't like the extra layers of NATO straps, so it's on an RAF-style strap I already had.


i said! that i like trees. mine is still in its box. waiting for my son to come home for fall break and possibly swipe it from me. just so he has the full and original presentation haha.

and yes, it's a lovely watch at a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

schumacher62 said:


> i said! that i like trees. mine is still in its box. waiting for my son to come home for fall break and possibly swipe it from me. just so he has the full and original presentation haha.
> 
> and yes, it's a lovely watch at a great price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely a looker. I just couldn't get past the seconds hand not hitting any of the indices on the dial, and the completely nonexistent lume.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Great!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Looks Great!


$9.99! and $5 shipping! such a score. i had to buy a watch press to replace the back cover but...now i have one! add in a strap and it's a $45 watch. not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> $9.99! and $5 shipping! such a score. i had to buy a watch press to replace the back cover but...now i have one! add in a strap and it's a $45 watch. not bad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not long ago I found a new one via the bay.. but did not pull the trigger.... May start looking again for one .

IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

Bloom said:


> It's definitely a looker. I just couldn't get past the seconds hand not hitting any of the indices on the dial, and the completely nonexistent lume.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I would agree if the second hand didn't hit the markers, but it does on this one. I've had good luck in that respect with the last couple of Timex watches.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> No problem, I still may jump. Does the lume last, or does it fade pretty quickly?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I charged the lume under a UV flashlight for about one minute at approximately 10:37 last night. By 6:46 this morning it was barely legible but I could have told the rough time if I needed to.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> I charged the lume under a UV flashlight for about one minute at approximately 10:37 last night. By 6:46 this morning it was barely legible but I could have told the rough time if I needed to.


Thanks for the info; really appreciate it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> I charged the lume under a UV flashlight for about one minute at approximately 10:37 last night. By 6:46 this morning it was barely legible but I could have told the rough time if I needed to.


Thanks for the info; really appreciate it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Due to the holiday, Timex Thursday has been postponed until Friday.









This is the first day actually wearing the new acquisition. Please excuse the previous day's pic, I'm not in a good place to take pictures now.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> I charged the lume under a UV flashlight for about one minute at approximately 10:37 last night. By 6:46 this morning it was barely legible but I could have told the rough time if I needed to.


Thanks for the info; really appreciate it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

back in stock at long island watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

(yeah, I know, the date is wrong...)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

perfect for a trip to IKEA. dread...

Sent from work


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


>


But that design wasn't their earliest digital....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fall Work.. and the Gallatin has not missed a beat..

Gallatin on Bertucci Nato 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

TACOBOY said:


> That enlarged timex camper is horrid... why to rape and fashionize a classic


I bet you're fun at parties.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin still at work.. not with the right date

Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sacrilege at Wallys... they used to have 2 carrousels with tickets Casio, Armitron and Timex... now they removed one.. and 1 carrousel is shared among Casio, Armitron and Timex... Bad Bad Bad.

Rocking the Weekender with amazing quick set date; works beautifully on days like today.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Who else scored a PAC-MAN T80?
I love the 80s.

Don’t quite get the “raised by wolves” Acadia but looks sweet with the indiglo on.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For the night

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ManOnTime said:


> I bet you're fun at parties.


That post was from 9 years ago.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> That post was from 9 years ago.


I bet he's *still* fun at parties.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Timex T80 Pacman! Apparently it is capable of playing the pacman melody too. I really want this but it is already sold out on the timex website, and also Timex.com doesn't allow shipping to Canada.

https://www.timex.com/timex-x-pac-m...elet-Watch_color=Silver-Tone&cgid=t80#start=1


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex did a really great job on this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

appleb said:


> Timex T80 Pacman! Apparently it is capable of playing the pacman melody too. I really want this but it is already sold out on the timex website, and also Timex.com doesn't allow shipping to Canada.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/timex-x-pac-m...elet-Watch_color=Silver-Tone&cgid=t80#start=1
> 
> View attachment 14600645


Man!!! did they only make a dozen of each ?

Prox ? ? ?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Man!!! did they only make a dozen of each ?


I'm hoping this is not a limited edition run. I'm not sure if Timex is willing to go through the effort of making a modified module to allow the pacman melody, only to make one batch.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Who else scored a PAC-MAN T80?
> I love the 80s.
> 
> Don't quite get the "raised by wolves" Acadia but looks sweet with the indiglo on.


"raised by wolves" Acadia HUH??? Wana give us a hint what you are referring to??

A post w/o a link is like a wrist w/o a watch :-d:-d:-d


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

$37 - Indiglo, day-date and a bracelet https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2M933-Silver-Tone-Stainless-Expansion/dp/B001RNOAM8/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=timex+easy+blue&qid=1572885952&sr=8-10





​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> "raised by wolves" Acadia HUH??? Wana give us a hint what you are referring to??
> 
> A post w/o a link is like a wrist w/o a watch :-d:-d:-d





> Designed to be lightweight, tough and usable in all conditions, the Timex Acadia became the essential standard outdoor and utility watch following its original release in the '90s. For 2019, Raised by Wolves plays up the toughness of the Acadia with a custom graphic dial covered in snarling wolves, an image that symbolizes the idea of running with your own pack and being tougher than anything that comes your way. The watch features an expedition-grade black fabric strap with a branded patch that displays the Raised by Wolves classic word mark. The dark, low-profile palette exemplifies the type of understated-yet-bold accessory RBW is known for, while Timex's classic INDIGLO® backlight illumination ensures you can track the time no matter how dark things get. This special-edition watch comes packed inside a custom Timex x Raised by Wolves box lined with the RBW wolf pack imagery


Raised by Wolves


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> "raised by wolves" Acadia HUH??? Wana give us a hint what you are referring to??
> 
> A post w/o a link is like a wrist w/o a watch :-d:-d:-d


Nothing special. Looks like a flop to me. I'm just stunned at how quickly Timex is releasing colabs and stuff.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I'm stunned at how quickly Timex is releasing colabs and stuff.


I started in with Timex a couple years ago, and they had very few "modern" watches - the Scout and some Military Field/Classics.
I've had a lot of fun doing dial swaps and accusing Timex of being lazy - can't really accuse them of that anymore.

Seemed like the floodgates were slowly prised open by the Todd Snyder/Red Wing Waterbury, then the Marlin and all the Collabs came flooding through...

I'm most intrigued by the automatic movement that is in the Navi XL and if it is a shoe-in for the M905???

Today is a T-Series "Blue Q":


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Man!!! did they only make a dozen of each ?
> 
> Prox ? ? ?


I am having a hard time getting excited about this watch. In the 1980s, the Pac-Man watches actually had a built in PAC-Man game.










That would be something to get excited about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

I was stupid enough to call Timex customer service to get a tiny bit of insight on the longevity of the Expedition Combo (analog-digital) and find out if I can buy a movement if it fails. (no on that)

Here is the response I got...verbatim....

"If the watch fails for you, it's not the right watch for you".

When I heard that, I had to ask him to repeated because it's one of those things that is so outrageous, so inane, so utterly stupid, you think you heard wrong. 

So I tried to see if there was some logic failures on his part or is truly the utterly stupid company line.

"So what you are telling me is that if the watch fails, it's not because it's a cheap or defective watch, it's my fault for buying the wrong watch for me?".

His answer...."yes sir, if the watch fails for you, it's the wrong watch for you". 

Hit me with a stun gun.....this tops even the "I did not have relations with that woman" horse s**t. 

I really like the Expedition combo but based on that company horse s**t, it will be a billion years before I spend a nickel on a Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> I really like the Expedition combo but based on that company horse s**t, it will be a billion years before I spend a nickel on a Timex.


Well sir... you chose the wrong company! 
and answering your question


> find out if I can buy a movement if it fails. (no on that)


The answer is yes.. You can always buy two watches. I've learned through the years, that when I find a really good pair of shoes, I cannot expect the same shoe to be available the next time I need a new pair... so when I find that perfect pair... I usually buy two.



> could not resist :-d:rollo|


I wonder what response can I get if I call Samsung and ask... I can buy a new chipset if your phone fails right?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

One can buy a replacement movement from Citizen and there are tons of outlets for Miyota.

BTW....the "reason" they don't sell parts is that people are not experts in repairing their own watches. Again, verbatim.

In the Timex world there is no such thing as watch repair.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> One can buy a replacement movement from Citizen and there are tons of outlets for Miyota.
> 
> .


Ditto

https://www.ebay.com/b/Timex-Watch-Movements/57720/bn_73292056

http://www.allwatchparts.com/TIMEX-Movement_c_121.html


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Spartans said:
> 
> 
> > One can buy a replacement movement from Citizen and there are tons of outlets for Miyota.
> ...


Do you know what is the number of the Expedition Combo? Like I said, I like the damn watch but that BS from today left salt in my mouth.

What annoys me is that way back, after three failures in the same watch series, Timex replaced it with a Guess watch which is working fine AND within 30 seconds per EST time change. This is now about 20 years. So it's not like they don't know how to build very good movements, unless of course Guess movements are separated from Timex.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> The answer is yes.. You can always buy two watches. I've learned through the years, that when I find a really good pair of shoes, I cannot expect the same shoe to be available the next time I need a new pair... so when I find that perfect pair... I usually buy two.


That is exactly why I asked if the movement is available.

I have an expensive Citizen that has been worn 5-6 times and it failed. Citizen was happy to replace the movement in a 15 or so year old watch. Not available anymore. The watch was $500 back then, the movement was $65.

Lesson learned.

Now I'm hunting down a 10 year old Boccia military and also hunting the movement.

I'm also hunting down a second copy of my favorite watch.

So I'm not new to the game, I just didn't expect the level of horse pucks from Timex.ca. I'm going to try Timex.com customer service next and kinda of hoping for different results.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> The answer is yes.. You can always buy two watches. I've learned through the years, that when I find a really good pair of shoes, I cannot expect the same shoe to be available the next time I need a new pair... so when I find that perfect pair... I usually buy two.


That is exactly why I asked if the movement is available.

I have an expensive Citizen that has been worn 5-6 times and it failed. Citizen was happy to replace the movement in a 15 or so year old watch. Not available anymore. The watch was $500 back then, the movement was $65.

Lesson learned.

Now I'm hunting down a 10 year old Boccia military and also hunting a backup movement.

I'm also hunting down a second copy of my favorite watch.

So I'm not new to the game, I just didn't expect the level of horse pucks from Timex.ca. I'm going to try Timex.com customer service next and kinda of hoping for different results.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> That is exactly why I asked if the movement is available.
> 
> I have an expensive Citizen that has been worn 5-6 times and it failed. Citizen was happy to replace the movement in a 15 or so year old watch. Not available anymore. The watch was $500 back then, the movement was $65.
> 
> ...


What is the Expedition Chrono that you are trying to find a movement for? can you post a pic?

as far as today.. the Fairfield is at the office

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Happy Hump Day everyone. 🐪


----------



## TunaSbdb009 (Feb 29, 2016)

My first watch at 8 yrs old was a gold colored timex, hand wound, with a matching Speidel watchband. Who does not remember the slogan, "takes a licking and keeps on ticking?" That is exactly what my first timex did for me. 
I wore that thing every day. Great watch for an entry level. I had it 9 years or so before I moved to a Tudor big block.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 14605565


I really need to get one of these...

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> What is the Expedition Chrono that you are trying to find a movement for? can you post a pic?
> 
> as far as today.. the Fairfield is at the office
> 
> Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This is it on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW4B17000-Expedition-Pioneer-Silicone/dp/B07MC3GMS2

It looks great and it has the features i like in an analog- digital watch. At 90 bucks, it's not expensive.....if it lasts 5 years. A bargain if it lasts 10. Thus the inquiry about an extra movement.

I'm not here to pi$$ on peoples choices, i wanted to vent on the horse puck answer from Timex.ca.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> This is it on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW4B17000-Expedition-Pioneer-Silicone/dp/B07MC3GMS2
> 
> ...


That is a sweet AnaDigi... ... like you say.... at $90 bucks.... it is worth buying two. and if you want to save some pe$o$.. .I would be that it is the same movement on the $50 Kat Mai.

Timex Katmai


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout on Red Wing strap:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tactical 
ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

On instagram this morning...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

How come Timex doesn't get its own brand forum?

Is it Quartzism? (quartz-induced bias)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> On instagram this morning...
> 
> View attachment 14608925


I want the blue/purple one. I'm guessing Timex Mexico doesn't ship to US.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

You guys getting sick of this one yet? :-d


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Currently trying to figure out how to make it play the Pac-Man music...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> On instagram this morning...
> 
> View attachment 14608925


A few days late to celebrate Dia de los Muertos....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14609159
> 
> Currently trying to figure out how to make it play the Pac-Man music...


Easy.. you insert a quarter!!!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Haha!, first successful alarm test. Thing is loud. Puts G-Shock alarms to shame.
Guess I'll actually set it to the correct time and date now that that is out of the way.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Bracelet is loud too. Bit of a jangler.


----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)

I started to buy, repair ( minor ) stuff and sell watches about 20 years ago. I used to buy in lots, so Timex was always present in the lots. Over the years I was surprised to see the varied looks of their watches and the fact that most of them still ran in spite of the fact that the movement’s looked like they were made out of old beer cans. I never made a lot of money off them but never lost money on them
Collect what you can afford and what you like and forget about the “watch snobs” !


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> A few days late to celebrate Dia de los Muertos....


You're right. I don't check Instagram too often... it's 2 weeks old.



ManOnTime said:


> I want the blue/purple one. I'm guessing Timex Mexico doesn't ship to US.


Not a problem, 
just get a Hublot version:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> You're right. I don't check Instagram too often... it's 2 weeks old.
> 
> Not a problem,
> just get a Hublot version:
> ...


To paraphrase Happy Gilmore, "If I caught myself wearing a watch like that I'd have to kick my own ass."


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> To paraphrase Happy Gilmore, "If I caught myself wearing a watch like that I'd have to kick my own ass."


I didn't know that TX had its own page in Mexico.... time to call those cousins!! LOL

I didn't know there was a blue version of the Expedition Field Shock... looks pretty pretty pretty good

https://timex.com.mx/collections/caballero/products/expedition-field-shock?variant=8714030841947

Still rocking the ER Green 40

ER Green 40 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Trying different straps

Green on Mil Green 
Mil Green by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Green 40 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Camko Green 40 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a sweet AnaDigi... ... like you say.... at $90 bucks.... it is worth buying two. and if you want to save some pe$o$.. .I would be that it is the same movement on the $50 Kat Mai.
> 
> nice work wolfsatz! you're very patient with this nightmare of a "customer." and of course you asked all the right questions and found the ultimate answer! just imagine though, working at timex customer service when this guy calls in, spitting mad and claiming the most outrageous and deceitful political statement he's ever heard was spoken 20 years ago. lolz!
> 
> Sent from work


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ManOnTime said:


> I want the blue/purple one. I'm guessing Timex Mexico doesn't ship to US.


haha! clever...

Sent from work


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Navi series with world time bezel today...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So.. after two years straight.. I present you my King of the Hill...

From last year DST to last week's change... my watch was within 5 seconds. That is right on par with many of my Bulova UHF Accutrons. And it is quite the sexy piece as well.

King of the Hill by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Greg1234 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the look of new ones.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

A cooool watch


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

With 15% off it’s a pretty cool watch.


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

how about snoopy to get over monday blues


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

how about snoopy to get over monday blues
View attachment 14619423


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

more timex love


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi all. Excited to see other Timex people! This is my favorite current Timex; 42mm Waterbury auto. Sorry if this isn't correct. It's my third post and first attempt at an image!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SalvadorDagi said:


> View attachment 14619551
> 
> 
> Hi all. Excited to see other Timex people! This is my favorite current Timex; 42mm Waterbury auto. Sorry if this isn't correct. It's my third post and first attempt at an image!


Just Beautiful!!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've added another 927 chrono to my collection. This one came from Uzbekistan. It took a month to arrive to me in Italy, but it's totally worth the wait. Doesn't match anything I own, clothing wise, but the dial color is just gorgeous, especially with the sunburst effect on it. I almost immediately swapped the black Tissot gator strap that came with it for one of the stainless bands that come stock with some of these. Have a great Tuesday, all!





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Old School IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Old School by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Found my old Timex Titanium in a box in the basement. I think I picked it up in the late 1980s and last wore it in the early 1990s. It's not running, but the bracelet still fits perfectly.

I willing to part with it for a few grand if interested. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cappyab said:


> I willing to part with it for a few grand if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill offer 1K thank you points for it.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

I do like the styling of some of the Timex like the Navi Harbor and Expeditions BUT not a fan of mineral crystal and not many autos to choose from. I do like a lot of their straps though


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Winstons88 said:


> I do like the styling of some of the Timex like the Navi Harbor and Expeditions BUT not a fan of mineral crystal and not many autos to choose from. I do like a lot of their straps though


I wasnt a fan of Brass either... and now thats about half the collection










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone here seen the forthcoming Timex Q Reissue "Falcon Eye" yet? I snagged this image from an Instagram post. It was (accidentally?) up on Timex.co.uk for a few days apparently before getting pulled. Found via Instagram. Thoughts?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Three GMT at the office today

Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Uhhh...









I'm not bold enough to attempt ordering this for delivery to New Jersey. Anyone ever try blindly ordering from the Japan site with Amazon pay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ill offer 1K thank you points for it.
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Triple Black Military Field:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1978....Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CouchFlyer (Oct 5, 2016)

I just picked up my first Timex from Amazon.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Showing some love to mine. ;-)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's the S1.

https://www.timex.com/giorgio-galli-s1-automatic/TW2U16800GO.html

High-beat Miyota 9000.

$450


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Deal Alert...

Found the Panda'ish Waterbury Sub Seconds for less than a Grant... 
Timex Men's Waterbury Sub Second 42mm

Great looking W'bury and a bit of a Unicorn with the sub seconds!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Deal Alert...

Found the Panda'ish Waterbury Sub Seconds for less than a Grant... 
Timex Men's Waterbury Sub Second 42mm

Great looking W'bury and a bit of a Unicorn with the sub seconds!


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> On instagram this morning...
> 
> View attachment 14608925


Is it me, or do they look angry?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

zygomatic21 said:


> Is it me, or do they look angry?


Bad vibes all around.


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

c3p0 said:


> Bad vibes all around.


The more you look at them, the angrier they get....


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

First day with my Timex Q Reissue. Digging it. My wife (who usually doesn't care about my watches) not only approves, but claims that she'd wear it. It is just a great looking watch. Price is a bit steep, but having it on my wrist, I can see why. Hope everyone is having a great Thursday!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening switch to the Katmail again 
KayltMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Trying different straps on my new Easy Reader (I love this watch-the writer J.D. Salinger wore one). Black, tan, or dark brown?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

chrisduncan72 said:


> Trying different straps on my new Easy Reader (I love this watch-the writer J.D. Salinger wore one). Black, tan, or dark brown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a Nato in your future

ERs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Fairfield came out again today. Every once in a while I think it's been too long since I've worn it and I should just get rid of it... but then I put it on and I think no f***ing way...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Nam watch today....


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone here seen the forthcoming Timex Q Reissue "Falcon Eye" yet? I snagged this image from an Instagram post. It was (accidentally?) up on Timex.co.uk for a few days apparently before getting pulled. Found via Instagram. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thought is I want it same case as one of my Timex automatics and stainless steel.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Deal Alert...
> 
> Found the Panda'ish Waterbury Sub Seconds for less than a Grant...
> Timex Men's Waterbury Sub Second 42mm
> ...


Have you ever ordered through time-factory? I guess thats the Amazon dealer. Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone here seen the forthcoming Timex Q Reissue "Falcon Eye" yet? I snagged this image from an Instagram post. It was (accidentally?) up on Timex.co.uk for a few days apparently before getting pulled. Found via Instagram. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A really cool watch.. But can it beat the Q Reissue?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a little poly watch and a decent strap and it will be good as new!







done! on a temporary strap. date wheel is a little crooked still but i hope that flattens out. all in for under $30! indiglo works passably.

Sent from work


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wondering if any of my fellow Timex fans will have an answer. A new navy blue dial hand wind Timex Marlin has been recently introduced by Todd Snyder. I want to get one but I can't do it right now. Does anyone know if they will still be available in a few months? It seems like some of these Todd Snyder watches are introduced and then just disappear. Just wondering if these new Marlins are a limited run.
Joe


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> The date wheel is a little crooked still but i hope that flattens out.


I centered the date once on a perpetual... it was a long time ago...

(In the instructions I found, it's the first step. I don't know if it'll work later on???)

Re-install battery
Pull crown to MIDDLE position.
Turn crown until date is centered in date window.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> I centered the date once on a perpetual... it was a long time ago...
> 
> (In the instructions I found, it's the first step. I don't know if it'll work later on???)
> 
> ...


i've read those instructions as well. not for centering, but for date setting on another perpetual i bought (for $10.00!) we will see at the end of the month if that worked or not.









i'll read them again to see if there's a full reset procedure after a battery change. thanks for the info!

Sent from work


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

When you do get to the point where you can control the date position, the date wheel moves in small and discrete steps as you spin the crown.
It does NOT snap into the right position by itself.
It's a different "mode" than date setting (which indexes smoothly from one number to the next).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Ranger case with Scout dial and Easy Reader strap:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cottontop said:


> Just wondering if any of my fellow Timex fans will have an answer. A new navy blue dial hand wind Timex Marlin has been recently introduced by Todd Snyder. I want to get one but I can't do it right now. Does anyone know if they will still be available in a few months? It seems like some of these Todd Snyder watches are introduced and then just disappear. Just wondering if these new Marlins are a limited run.
> Joe


I would be surprised if it was gone in just a few months, you should be ok.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

outside of the timex watches i adore and have in rotation, there's these three beauties i still have in boxes. feeling guilty some, but i'll get to them eventually, or gift them to someone appreciative and deserving!

Sent from work


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dfx1 said:


> Have you ever ordered through time-factory? I guess thats the Amazon dealer. Thanks for the heads up on this.


No..first time.. i was a bit hesitabt..but still pulled the trigger

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> I would be surprised if it was gone in just a few months, you should be ok.


The green dial/gold case disappeared in almost no time and never came back, though it still shows in TD 'shop Timex' pop-up window.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

It's 666 page !!!!!


----------



## Bøygen (Feb 4, 2019)

Rocket1991 said:


> It's 666 page !!!!!


Good for you, but that really depends on your settings. for me, its page 67...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout Chrono:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Did some more fiddling today. I picked up a black on black aluminum MKI to throw into the mix.





































And some fun with the black light.



















My favorite combo is the black MKI dial in a bronze Weekender case.










And it's funny that my other favorite is a Weekender dial in a MKI case.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Did some more fiddling today. I picked up a black on black aluminum MKI to throw into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever try snapping off a seconds hand to quiet it down? I did on one weekender as a crude test and the difference was significant.

Any ideas on something more sophisticated than breaking off the hand?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Kid ON the block.. and I can tell you that this one is going to be one of my Favs... I am quite fond of Panda Dials.. and this one is Pandaish enough... and the sub seconds is nice.

I love it

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dodd10x said:


> Ever try snapping off a seconds hand to quiet it down? I did on one weekender as a crude test and the difference was significant.
> 
> Any ideas on something more sophisticated than breaking off the hand?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Nah. I embrace the ticking.


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Today I was changing the strap when I decided to put my Timex autos together for a family picture. There is much love for Timex in my home! The oldest is a '58.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Ever try snapping off a seconds hand to quiet it down? I did on one weekender as a crude test and the difference was significant.
> 
> Any ideas on something more sophisticated than breaking off the hand?


The noise made seems to be dependent on the weight of the seconds hand. 
I've always wondered what would happen if you snipped the "counter-balance" side of the seconds hand off?
I don't think the longevity of the movement would be compromised, since they seem to be very robust.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


I really do like this one.

The gray elements and black elements seem so nicely planned.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> New Kid ON the block.. and I can tell you that this one is going to be one of my Favs... I am quite fond of Panda Dials.. and this one is Pandaish enough... and the sub seconds is nice.
> 
> I love it
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


... if they only made a 38mm...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> ... if they only made a 38mm...


I feel your pain. I think a 38mm with this dial style would be superb. Brought it to the office.

SubSeconds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm having to "make do" with the chrono version. I like the dial color on this one enough that I may pick up the small seconds also if I find a good deal. These watches are too damn snackable.

But the size is correct ;-) I wouldn't touch any 38mm watch regardless, and it's not bulky or showy at all.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> View attachment 14639525
> 
> 
> I'm having to "make do" with the chrono version. I like the dial color on this one enough that I may pick up the small seconds also if I find a good deal. These watches are too damn snackable.
> ...


Wish granted:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X432LJX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Black Dial 
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Waterb...x+sub+seconds&qid=1574189967&s=apparel&sr=1-4

Another Unicorn
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P86...+sub+seconds&qid=1574189995&s=apparel&sr=1-30


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I was Today years old when I learned that Time Factory had an Amazon storefront.

There's probably a slight markup on those to cover the Amazon overhead, but its a surer thing than wandering into the Time Factory and hoping they have the right stuff in stock.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Huckberry today. Love the pine tree at 12, but would it kill them to use decent lume? Sheesh. Sharp watch though IMHO.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

New Timex q for sale is up
Absolute beauty


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

New Timex q for sale is up
Absolute beauty


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> New Timex q for sale is up
> Absolute beauty
> View attachment 14640655


I just ordered one even though I'm way over my quota. Something is going to have to go up for sale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1950's Timex Mercury USA made I just got this one running with some cleaning and a relume.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> 1950's Timex Mercury USA made I just got this one running with some cleaning and a relume.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


This is so awesome! Definitely the most interesting old Timex I've seen so far.
Made in USA at the bottom is so much better than any other possible marking, meaning indigo or similar.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew Platoon case with black Army dial and 36mm Scout strap:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My oldest Timex. Viscount from 1959.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i keep coming back to this quirky bulky thing...

Sent from work


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I misspoke earlier. *This* is the oldest Timex I currently own. Lady Marlin from 1957. Note Timex was still using US Time Corporation on the case backs.


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Mk1 on a quick release Timex leather band.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i keep coming back to this quirky bulky thing...


"quirky" is right.

The individual style elements on this watch are very cool.
Yet somehow, the watch seems to be less than the sum of its parts... 
so I end up looking at it much longer than others, just trying to figure it out.
I can't even tell you if I like it or not.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I misspoke earlier. *This* is the oldest Timex I currently own. Lady Marlin from 1957. Note Timex was still using US Time Corporation on the case backs.
> 
> View attachment 14645657
> 
> ...


Looks like the m21 movement.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got my Timex Falcon Eye in the mail today and I think it looks great the dial is really nice to look at.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchguy74 said:


> Got my Timex Falcon Eye in the mail today and I think it looks great the dial is really nice to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice in person!! Question for you about the "lines" on the dial: are they printed on the dial, or do they change depending on the angle that the light hits it?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Is the bracelet on the new Q better than the Pepsi q?


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> 1950's Timex Mercury USA made I just got this one running with some cleaning and a relume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Kudos. Nice looking timepiece.

I fixed up this 1974 Marlin, new movement (21J, all I had). Unfortunately I broke a dial tab and there is some weirdness with the Canon pinion so it's not 100% but oh well.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This one belonged to my wife's grandfather.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> That looks really nice in person!! Question for you about the "lines" on the dial: are they printed on the dial, or do they change depending on the angle that the light hits it?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


They change depending on the angle hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchguy74 said:


> They change depending on the angle hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That totally helps; thanks so much. Would love to see some more wrist shots if you have any. Also, is there any lume on this model?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

azkid said:


> Very nice! Kudos. Nice looking timepiece.
> 
> I fixed up this 1974 Marlin, new movement (21J, all I had). Unfortunately I broke a dial tab and there is some weirdness with the Canon pinion so it's not 100% but oh well.


That looks really good you have done a very good job 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is the bracelet on the new Q better than the Pepsi q?


I would say the the quality is around the same.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bloom said:


> That totally helps; thanks so much. Would love to see some more wrist shots if you have any. Also, is there any lume on this model?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I'll try to get more wrist shots in the next few days here is a quick lume shot there is a little bit of lume don't know no yet how long it will last.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

watchguy74 said:


> I'll try to get more wrist shots in the next few days here is a quick lume shot there is a little bit of lume don't know no yet how long it will last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Really digging the funky case shape!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, a classic 200M Hummer Shock:


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> Got my Timex Falcon Eye in the mail today and I think it looks great the dial is really nice to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning pictures. Definitely making me question my decision to pass on this watch...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Stunning pictures. Definitely making me question my decision to pass on this watch...


Agreed; I'm feeling the same way. Really like the retro "UFO" case shape. Looking forward to seeing more wrist shots and real life pics.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Today, a classic 200M Hummer Shock:
> 
> View attachment 14647875


Love? Hate? Both?

.. not sure...

Can you take a look at this? TX Thinning the Crystals  .. Kinda of hilarious thread.

Have you ever measured a Scout Crystal?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Love? Hate? Both?
> 
> .. not sure...
> 
> ...


You'd grow to love it.

I thought that tread would turn into something as it is 84 posts long - nope. The OP just wanted to talk about his feelings.

I have never measured the thickness of any of the crystals on a Timex.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Today, a classic 200M Hummer Shock:
> 
> View attachment 14647875


Now that is cool.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Have you ever measured a Scout Crystal?


From an Expedition Scout 43:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

That does not seem thin at all!
Thanks ! 



Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

with new directional markers painted onto my daily walking path. must be 75 of them. welcome to san jose...

Sent from work


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Red Wing meets the Soviets

ER 40th Aniv ..awesome strap too..










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Love? Hate? Both?
> 
> .. not sure...
> 
> ...


That guy's a nut.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

When I modded this watch I had to remove the old crystal to measure it for a sapphire replacement of the mineral glass it came with. I was pretty shocked by how thick it was. I forgot exactly but it was 2.5-3mm thick and about destroyed my press to get it out.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> I'll try to get more wrist shots in the next few days here is a quick lume shot there is a little bit of lume don't know no yet how long it will last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I need this watch! I been collecting the similar models Auto and Q from the 70s for a long time now. his new one is fabulous its like a combo of the automatic case with the old Q dial and hands. If I had that thing it would NEVER come off my wrist.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

it's almost clanking with every move of the second hand. i love it!

Sent from work


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> with new directional markers painted onto my daily walking path. must be 75 of them. welcome to san jose...
> 
> Sent from work


I can see them using these directional markers in San Fran but in San Jose come on guys!

You don't happen to work for Parnis watches, then the markers would make sense.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

I got my U.S. Army issue, 35 year old, all plastic Timex from earlier in this thread, running. Didn't have to take it apart or anything else. Apparently I was winding it wrong. I know very little about the inner workings of Watch Movements, but it seems I was winding this watch wrong. Maybe someone can explain it. I would pick it up from time to time and set the time and then wind it and the second hand would do nothing or maybe move a few seconds then stop. I was fiddling around with it and found that if I wind it, THEN set the time, it stays running. It's been running fine for close to a month or since, just a few days after posting. I was thinking it might run like that so we could do a time hack. So set the time and start winding it does nothing. Wind it then set the time and it runs. I also ordered a band for it from Timex but it was a size too large. Instead of sending it back I just trimmed it up a little bit to fit the watch, then burned the area where I trimmed it to seal it. The band cost 15 times more than the Army paid for the watch so I wasn't going to waste time sending the band back.

Like I remembered these were a SSSC (Triple S C) item. Self Service Supply Center expendable item. Back when nothing could be purchased "Off the shelf".

I also found the Army had contracts for two other watches in the same time frame. Someone probably already posted it but Ill post it here. One was a subcontract. In 1984, General Thurman signed the USAREC Budget that included 1.1 million for advertising and included a promotion that offered a watch or a pair of ARMY embroidered tube socks to anyone who would come in and talk to the Recruiter. I have only seen graphic representations of an analog, date-time with ARMY in block letters to the left of the date window. But the Watch offered in the promotion was actually a digital Watch with ARMY in block letters embossed on the face. I would think those would be extremely rare since so many people complained that the Army was wasting money giving out free Watches that Congress got involved and General Thurman killed the program in less than a month. He said it was not worth the time and effort taken from USAREC to spend time testifying before Congress about a $1.40 Watch.

The other being the same Hamilton Hack Watch they had contracted with the Army since WWII and were still supplying under contract at least as late as 1980. The Hamilton Khaki you can buy today is the same watch, called the Khaki since they being selling them to civilians in 1979. But without the hack capability.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Once again, on Sunday, I entered The Recital Zone - my kid takes piano lessons...

Though my trusty Timex M905 reassured me, with its loud "tick", that time was indeed passing; I felt like father time had taken a break - a 2 hour break.
I seems that time passes more slowly as the age of the performer rises.
A 5 year old plays terribly, and it's cute - a 15 year plays terribly, and I cringe.
Nothing stops time like a 50-year-old beginner making irrecoverable mistakes.

Of course, time flies when my kid plays...









(yes, looking at this pic, I can clearly see that it was the 24th yesterday not the 6th.)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

FreddyNorton said:


> Man I need this watch! I been collecting the similar models Auto and Q from the 70s for a long time now. his new one is fabulous its like a combo of the automatic case with the old Q dial and hands. If I had that thing it would NEVER come off my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14652039
> 
> ...


I love that collection awesome.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

VIzione said:


> I got my U.S. Army issue, 35 year old, all plastic Timex from earlier in this thread, running. Didn't have to take it apart or anything else. Apparently I was winding it wrong. I know very little about the inner workings of Watch Movements, but it seems I was winding this watch wrong. Maybe someone can explain it. I would pick it up from time to time and set the time and then wind it and the second hand would do nothing or maybe move a few seconds then stop. I was fiddling around with it and found that if I wind it, THEN set the time, it stays running. It's been running fine for close to a month or since, just a few days after posting. I was thinking it might run like that so we could do a time hack. So set the time and start winding it does nothing. Wind it then set the time and it runs. I also ordered a band for it from Timex but it was a size too large. Instead of sending it back I just trimmed it up a little bit to fit the watch, then burned the area where I trimmed it to seal it. The band cost 15 times more than the Army paid for the watch so I wasn't going to waste time sending the band back.
> 
> Like I remembered these were a SSSC (Triple S C) item. Self Service Supply Center expendable item. Back when nothing could be purchased "Off the shelf".
> 
> ...


That looks like a Timex mechanical camper I have a few of them.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

That is what they called them after three attempts and three runs to get the DoD to accept the contract. The watch was designed for the Army, they could not meet cost requirements. The first batch had nomenclature on the back. Army rejected, the cost was $18. Had to be under $2 per. They removed some numbers and got it down to $6 and it was rejected by the DoD. They had already tooled up and had made runs, the Army took the first and second test runs, from what I read mine would be from the second test run. Because mine did come out of an Army Supply room through SSSC. Almost immediately after the Army finally rejected the watch, and there was that overseas thing too, Timex was included at the time as exempt from overseas tariff's on watches because they were an American Company but that was not until after the Army had already rejected the watch. Nothing wrong with the watch though. Immediately after the DoD flat out rejected it they started promoting and selling as the Timex Camper "The Watch developed for the Army is now available to the public". As though they had a choice. And I would lay money on it that "The watch rejected by the Army" would not have sold so well. 

I've been reading a lot on Timex, including Legislation, their Lobbyists, Contracts. I already knew they were involved in the Gemini and Apollo Missions, just about every missile and rocket the Army bought in the last 50 years, vehicle stab systems. But Hoodikee (Sp?) said he knew of no other Timex watch Contracts with the Army. I know of at least two more. In the 1980's when the Army through U.S. Army Natick Labs R&D began work on Advanced Soldier Systems, later Future Soldier Systems, they contracted Timex for a watch to test with a Computer Interface. I remember seeing those tested at the AEB at Knox. Backpack laptops were tethered to the watch with a computer interface cable. They were a PITA for anyone who had to carry them. Then I found that in the 90's, that watch hit the civilian market and U.S. Army Natick Labs, the Brits and Australian Army contracted Timex for another Watch with a Computer Interface. 

I also found that the Watches General Thurman authorized in the USAREC budget for promotions were ARMY embossed Casio's.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

Double posted...again.


----------



## morsegist (Nov 7, 2010)

I think anyone who doesn't check out the latest Timex watches is making a mistake. Very well made and great prices. If you get on their mailing list, they have some great sales pretty often!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Scout:


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> That looks really good you have done a very good job


Thanks @watchguy74! Since then, I replaced the frozen canon pinion and glued the dial down with crystal cement. Feeling better about the result.

Today I replaced the balance in this non-sweep, manual wind Timex.










Not sure what year; it's not in my service manual which covers 61-72. It is similar to an early 60s Mercury, except for the dauphine hands.

Anyone know what year?

So far the watch seems to be running tolerably well. Crossing fingers.

The original hairspring was totally mangled but I found some NOS replacement balances from a guy in Australia.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

azkid said:


> Thanks @watchguy74! Since then, I replaced the frozen canon pinion and glued the dial down with crystal cement. Feeling better about the result.
> 
> Today I replaced the balance in this non-sweep, manual wind Timex.
> 
> ...


It looks like a Timex Mercury from 1959. The dauphine hands were also used on a version of the Timex Sportster in 1959. It actually looks more like a 1959 Sportster than a Mercury but they were both very similar with different bands.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

azkid said:


> Thanks @watchguy74! Since then, I replaced the frozen canon pinion and glued the dial down with crystal cement. Feeling better about the result.
> 
> Today I replaced the balance in this non-sweep, manual wind Timex.
> 
> ...


'50s Mercury for sure. I've had a few just like that.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the ID!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i don't set the date on this old thing. it ticks like a little bell ringing.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> i don't set the date on this old thing. it ticks like a little bell ringing.


Nice one!! Cheers p 1977??


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> i don't set the date on this old thing. it *ticks like a little bell ringing*.


It could use some oiling.


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> Got my Timex Falcon Eye in the mail today and I think it looks great the dial is really nice to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new piece! It loos great on wrist!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

Wanted to share some pics of my Timex's for the #WatchFam. Enjoy! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice one!! Cheers p 1977??


yes! the disco days of the Marlin line haha!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today it's the rather large T-Series Sport Luxury Chrono:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Today it's the rather large T-Series Sport Luxury Chrono:
> 
> View attachment 14660823


This watch has a Wenger/Victorinox feel to it, which is a good thing in this case. Just reminds me of a Swiss Army/military product. Nice looking watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NatoChic said:


> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


^^^ Nice Dome Shot ^^^ 
And Welcome to the #TX Lovers Family... but the # mark doesn't do squat and it is for show.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^ Nice Dome Shot ^^^
> And Welcome to the #TX Lovers Family... but the # mark doesn't do squat and it is for show.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks for the compliment! New-ish to the forums so still learning my way around. Lol. Thanks for the info! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm enjoying trying this one on different straps.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## digger27 (Jul 26, 2018)

I often stop by Goodwill and another store in my town just to see what watches are available.
Hoping to see a high end watch someday, Omega or whatever, but no luck yet.
I have scored some decent ones here and there,however, a couple of Casios and a few others.
This Timex was still in the box, never used and it even still had the spacer to keep the battery from draining which they say it has a 10 year battery life.
A Metropolitan...thin as heck with no second hand so no ticking, totally silent.
Surprisingly, it has a mineral crystal, too!
Usually $40-$50 bucks...I paid $4.99.
I figure it's not really my type but it would make a nice dress watch for occasional use.

Had it sitting around in its box for months now and my wife mentioned to me that she needs a bigger watch so it would be easier to see and women seem to be wearing bigger watches nowadays so she will still be fashionable.
I broke out this watch, set the time, (seems to be very accurate), and showed it to her.
She put it on her wrist and declared that she loves it.
I said we can share it...she said no we can't.
Oh well.

Happy wife...Happy life!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Falcon Eye again today.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just serviced these 4 now running great also installed new crystals.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiiving #TX Lovers FAM

I consider F71 my WUS Home and the many TX threads the Man Cave, the Living Room, the Dining Room, and the Kitchen (Cayabo's Mods)

I wish you all regulars and new comers the following Message :-! :






Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving from England.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Blue Falcon looks lovely... what are your thoughts and impressions ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an all-timex thanksgiving!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Happy Thanksgiiving #TX Lovers FAM
> 
> I consider F71 my WUS Home and the many TX threads the Man Cave, the Living Room, the Dining Room, and the Kitchen (Cayabo's Mods)
> 
> I wish you all regulars and new comers the following Message :-! :


My dad immigrated to the USA along with many family members in the early 50's.
The whole lot of them were sincerely religious.
They were refugees for 6 years and their denomination played a huge role in their getting to America.
They didn't care much about Christmas or the 4th of July, but they were all in on Thanksgiving.
They'd drive from miles around to all meet up for a few days every year at this time.
The stories they told when giving thanks were filled with death, starvation and violence.
And I grew up knowing that the USA was an amazing place that my entire family was indebted to.

I speak of "them" in the past tense because most have passed.
Thanksgiving isn't quite the same without them.

This is my grandpa's watch:









Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome testimony my friend.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> That Blue Falcon looks lovely... what are your thoughts and impressions ?


First I really love the dial it just something you keep looking at then I think is the case design that is stainless steel with it's silver and gold mix. Then you have the mesh stainless steel bracelet which I think is better than the previous Q reissue and it fits really well because you can micro-adjust the bracelet. And when you need to change the battery in future it is single twist of the back battery cover.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving from Snoopy & the fam!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope Timex puts Snoopy on one of their Navi watches next for Pilot Snoopy.


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

My budget Timex , no date , no lum, no indaglow . Base metal w chrome plate and a stainless base snap back . Yep it works perfect .


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

For my post above!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ø45.5 mm on a 6.5'' wrist looks OK from the side:









but ridiculous from the top:


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Ø45.5 mm on a 6.5'' wrist looks OK from the side:
> 
> View attachment 14673377
> 
> ...


That's a pretty cool dial but I can't do a watch that large. I wish Timex would put out more 38mm watches.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> That's a pretty cool dial but I can't do a watch that large. I wish Timex would put out more 38mm watches.


It's the "Military Classic". There are at least 8 versions of it and they're some of Timex best recent designs.

Now that it is winter time, I can wear my too-large watches and hide them under long sleeves.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> It's the "Military Classic". There are at least 8 versions of it and they're some of Timex best recent designs.
> 
> Now that it is winter time, I can wear my too-large watches and hide them under long sleeves.


Todd Snyder has a 40mm version of this in a similar color and a version with red

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black, green, grey, white, cream. Like the knurled cases


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Ø45.5 mm on a 6.5'' wrist looks OK from the side:
> 
> View attachment 14673377
> 
> ...


Would lovely on my wrist   

it does not look bad at all!!!! The great dial draws you totally in!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Todd Snyder has a 40mm version of this in a similar color and a version with red.


Toot toot - that's me blowing my own horn...

Before Todd Snyder foisted the cheapest-Scout-for-the-highest-price on us in the form of the Mod Watch; 
there was the Military Sprite.

It is a Military Field case with a Military Classic dial.
SS case, chapter ring, Indiglo and decent hands. 
(I think a single dome crystal would complete the build).


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice Timex video on Timex watches


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My NOS 1971 Timex Bullseye Sprite.


























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> My NOS 1971 Timex Bullseye Sprite.


I like that it is "WATERPROOF".


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I like that it is "WATERPROOF".


I wouldn't like to test it it was made in 1971.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> My NOS 1971 Timex Bullseye Sprite.
> View attachment 14674835
> View attachment 14674837
> View attachment 14674841
> ...


true NOS... come on .. don't be like that... source.. are there any more 'stock'?

For me NNS 
Wbury Sub Seconds Panda by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

W'bury Pandosh by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 2xbass (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> true NOS... come on .. don't be like that... source.. are there any more 'stock'?
> 
> For me NNS
> Wbury Sub Seconds Panda by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Yes I picked it up on eBay a year ago from a guy in Italy it was still in box with sticker on back. Haha I wish he had more.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm quite fond of this Expedition Ana-digi. 
The yellow accents and sparkly dial give it subtle style. 
And, it is slimmer than current Timex making it work nicely with tight cuffs.


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

This Expedition Ranger looks nice. Kind of like a Timex Pelagos with the indices recessed into the chapter ring. Shame the bezel doesn't rotate.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ententecordiale said:


> Shame the bezel doesn't rotate.
> 
> ]


... Shame... not a diver... 
... Shame... not a field watch...
... Shame... only 50WR...
... Shame... Brass...
...Shame... miniscule date window...

That is the one true Non_WIS Watch.. or better said... a good watch without any of the good attributes. But looks good!

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ententecordiale said:


> This Expedition Ranger looks nice. Kind of like a Timex Pelagos with the indices recessed into the chapter ring. Shame the bezel doesn't rotate.
> 
> View attachment 14680585


Put it in a SS case with a domed crystal... and the non-rotating bezel is gone:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the joy of a fine inexpensive watch!


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Put it in a SS case with a domed crystal... and the non-rotating bezel is gone:
> 
> View attachment 14680703


What case and size is that in? It looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> What case and size is that in? It looks great!


Here's a thread about this case/watch - TIMEX T-Series Originals Ø38mm

I have a 6.5" wrist and I love this case.

It's from a 38mm T-Series like this:


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

It's a shame they don't make that case anymore

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> It's a shame they don't make that case anymore
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Though not the same, the new Waterbury 38mm is very close.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So, it seems that most Timex have hazy crystals once they get to be 5-7 years or older.
I think it must be the lubricant they use.

This one is the worst I've seen so far.
It was actually quite distracting and noticeable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> So, it seems that most Timex have hazy crystals once they get to be 5-7 years or older.
> I think it must be the lubricant they use.
> 
> This one is the worst I've seen so far.
> It was actually quite distracting and noticeable.


^^^^ you have such luck.... have tried to land a good deal on one of these.. regretted so much when they were available in Amazon a couple years ago ^^^^

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> So, it seems that most Timex have hazy crystals once they get to be 5-7 years or older.
> I think it must be the lubricant they use.
> 
> This one is the worst I've seen so far.
> ...


+1 on lubricant. It's not exclusive to timex too.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex Snow Peak&#8230;. Wtf???


----------



## 2xbass (Dec 12, 2009)

The lead guy on V wars on Netflix is wearing an easy reader


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I have love for Timex. Here's a pickup from Rakuten over Black Friday - Cyber Monday weekend that arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> I have love for Timex. Here's a pickup from Rakuten over Black Friday - Cyber Monday weekend that arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfectly quirky! i adore timex. i love what they've been doing these past 30 years.

what waterbury model is this with its unique dial?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> perfectly quirky! i adore timex. i love what they've been doing these past 30 years.
> 
> what waterbury model is this with its unique dial?


Unique.. as in Field Watchy?

W'bury Pandosh by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Unique.. as in Field Watchy?
> 
> W'bury Pandosh by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


not quite! i was referring to the missing dial markers and numbers between 6 and 9. yours is lovely as well!


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> not quite! i was referring to the missing dial markers and numbers between 6 and 9. yours is lovely as well!


They're not missing. You just can't see them due to the curvature of the crystal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> not quite! i was referring to the missing dial markers and numbers between 6 and 9. yours is lovely as well!


It is not missing.. it is a light effect due to the Dome Crystal

like this:

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
VA Cardinal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Ø45.5 mm on a 6.5'' wrist looks OK from the side:
> 
> View attachment 14673377
> 
> ...


You're going to have to gain a lot of weight.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The others are correct, the markers are there. It's just an illusion based on the angle of the photo and the domed crystal. But, here is the watch. I bought it through Rakuten, but it shipped directly from Timex.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2R387009J/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Winter is Coming..

and the end of Fall.. and leaf work should be coming to an end.... today the Shock was my work partner.

End of Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

End of Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Random Sunday Night .. now Monday.. thoughts.

This is the OEM strap that came with the Moto360... which is superbly well made and super comfortable to wear; the W'bury black strap started to peel on the side.. which was suprising as I've haven't really worn the watch much. I think the color strap suits the gray dial. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

then I went into Batt Change Mode... first to take the battery off the Alpina that died a few weeks ago. I thought the CR2016 battery was big. I was not expecting to find such a huge Batt. The biggest battery I've seen on a watch and it is has a clasp held together by the tiniest screws. I've had to recruit my son to take the battery off and the screws back in.

Alpina Batt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Batts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Then, I remember that my wife's favorite Fossil was also in need o

f fresh juice.... and this one has this tiny thing.. do not have any of those batteries. o|:rodekaart

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Ronda has the 715i movement that uses that large battery and it lasts 10 years.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


Wow that's really nice 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

ententecordiale said:


> This Expedition Ranger looks nice. Kind of like a Timex Pelagos with the indices recessed into the chapter ring. Shame the bezel doesn't rotate.
> 
> View attachment 14680585


This looks like a great option and is easily affordable too! Looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeating from yesterday.. this strap is just delicious to wear.. and I just don't care about the center of the spring bar showing...

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Loving my Timex x Peanuts watches


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14690543


I love these expeditions. Totally under appreciated yet great watches.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

My little wind up Marlin reissue is great, runs about 8spd fast out of the box, not too bad. Works as a handsome little dress watch it something I can wear daily. I also have an original Marlin from 1968. Can't wait to get a Q Quartz.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX SR920SW nick named Bam Bam

Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SR920SW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SR920SW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Now, I have to be careful whenever you post a watch... "is it stock? what's the mod??"

And this one is close, but a standard Acadia Expedition has the same size indicie triangles all the way around and "EXPEDITION" on the dial.
And the later Acadia specific models omit "EXPEDITION" and have triangles only at the 3-6-9-12 positions.
And no Acadia had a meatball seconds hand.

So I'm going with MK1 dial and hands.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Now, I have to be careful whenever you post a watch... "is it stock? what's the mod??"
> 
> And this one is close, but a standard Acadia Expedition has the same size indicie triangles all the way around and "EXPEDITION" on the dial.
> And the later Acadia specific models omit "EXPEDITION" and have triangles only at the 3-6-9-12 positions.
> ...


And Acadias have dates.

It's an Acadia case with the whole innards from a MKI.

The Acadia case is one of my favorites. It's super light. And the slightly domed acrylic crystal is the bee's knees. And the size is so comfortable. And you get 50m of water resistance.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm really digging these fabric straps!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

NAVI XL


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just arrived. a bit worn but i've always wanted one. it's running nicely and i'll feel more confident setting the day/date after i have it serviced. $25!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14699057
> 
> 
> View attachment 14699059


|>|>:-!:-!

TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> |>|>:-!:-!
> 
> TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr











This one has weird "hazing" on the inside of the crystal. Like droplets rather than an even haze. With the right lighting, it looks terrible.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14699647
> 
> 
> This one has weird "hazing" on the inside of the crystal. Like droplets rather than an even haze. With the right lighting, it looks terrible.
> ...


If I had one of those.. I would try to put a Sapphire Crystal...

... a bit of experimenting with this one... I originally envision the bracelet going to a TS or Scout / Allied.. but they look weird... so wanted to try how it feels... and it does feel so good so good SO GOOD.. I don't care it doesn't actually match.

I wish TX would put up bracelet on par with this one. This is a Seiko.. not sure from what model. Thanks to @Cotton top for donating it.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Seiko Bracelet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

$10 delivered. runs an hour slow a day. i'll try a new battery and then give it to someone in need. i see many such people on my daily walks.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I really love my Timex watches. I got the Q Timex falco eye and the Q Timex pepsi, and still prefer them, all thoug I have watches that are more expensive










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Henrik A said:


> Yes I really love my Timex watches. I got the Q Timex falco eye and the Q Timex pepsi, and still prefer them, all thoug I have watches that are more expensive
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


Henrik, i have seen this watch a few times now, each time i see it i like it even more. Love the retro vibe(especially the bracelet, which compliments it perfect). Yes i am a big fan! 

Edit-subscribed to  nice oris!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

A new Timex to my collection. If anyone know what year it's from please let me know thanks.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

Henrik A said:


> Yes I really love my Timex watches. I got the Q Timex falco eye and the Q Timex pepsi, and still prefer them, all thoug I have watches that are more expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you had the Q Timex for and what do you think of the bracelet? I had mine for a couple months and have lost interest in wearing it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

success with the calendar reset! brilliant.

i'm wondering, is there a way to "short" the battery or make the watch reset without removing the battery? that retainer clip screw is so damn small...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> $10 delivered. runs an hour slow a day. i'll try a new battery and then give it to someone in need. i see many such people on my daily walks.


^^^^ and that is how Timex came with the 25th hour concept ^^^^

Who may need a slow watch? :-d;-)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

watchguy74 said:


> A new Timex to my collection. If anyone know what year it's from please let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Timex....new one to me....not much help since they were in Gr Br from 1946 tom 1993.....it is a M24 mov't my quess from the 70's.....Cheers p


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14702495


:-!:-!:-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14702495


I kept scrolling down through Timex on eBay and stopping on thumbnails of this watch.
Finally had to buy one just to slake my interest.
It was worth it.
Somehow elements I might normally think of as being silly (skeleton hands and Tachymeter) seem to be very nice on this watch.
So, I must admit to liking it IRL.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> $10 delivered. runs an hour slow a day. i'll try a new battery and then give it to someone in need. i see many such people on my daily walks.


Ahh, the old Safari Adventure series with the dial no one ever asked for.
I have one of these that I've done my best to kill - yet it lives.
I think light-weight construction is its strength.

Weird that it doesn't have Indiglo.

That crystal will polish out nicely with some toothpaste, or Comet on a washcloth.
I've "fixed" a couple of disposable Timex by clumsily putting oil on things that look like they move....???


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> A new Timex to my collection. If anyone know what year it's from please let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very cool.

I'd like to see a WUS thread of your entire collection of Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> success with the calendar reset! brilliant.
> 
> i'm wondering, is there a way to "short" the battery or make the watch reset without removing the battery? that retainer clip screw is so damn small...


I can't remember - is this the one that had a slight misalignment of the date?

I do not know of a way...
I've only had the back off of one Perpetual and it had a couple copper "pads" that had to be shorted - no "switch".
For me, removing the battery was the most reliable method.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> A new Timex to my collection. If anyone know what year it's from please let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how does this work? same viewing window-one photo with numbers right side up and another with numbers upside down? i'm confused...


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> Great Timex....new one to me....not much help since they were in Gr Br from 1946 tom 1993.....it is a M24 mov't my quess from the 70's.....Cheers p


Thanks Paul  are you the same Paul from the old Timex forums?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> That is very cool.
> 
> I'd like to see a WUS thread of your entire collection of Timex.


I have A lot of Timex watches haha I've started a Instagram showing them all off and there is quite a few other Timex collectors like me on there showing off their collection we have a good amount of information there and sharing with each other if anyone is interested message me and I'll give my name on there. I don't know if I'm allowed to post it directly here.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> so how does this work? same viewing window-one photo with numbers right side up and another with numbers upside down? i'm confused...


When you set the time you pull the crown like a normal Timex and the top white plate rotates like a minute hand and the bottom plate is stationary. I have a video of it on my Instagram.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> I have A lot of Timex watches haha I've started a Instagram showing them all off and there is quite a few other Timex collectors like me on there showing off their collection we have a good amount of information there and sharing with each other if anyone is interested message me and I'll give my name on there. I don't know if I'm allowed to post it directly here.


Searched #timex
Scrolled down...
First thing I clicked on was a Bull's Eye Sprite t-shirt
Found your collection...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd like to see a WUS thread of your entire collection of Timex

|>|>


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Searched #timex
> Scrolled down...
> First thing I clicked on was a Bull's Eye Sprite t-shirt
> Found your collection...


That's only part of the collection so far.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

watchguy74 said:


> Thanks Paul  are you the same Paul from the old Timex forums?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That's me mate 

ps recently I tried tracking down Mel with no luck.....although it got sideways sometimes it was one great forum for me....learned a lot and met many great people...cheers....


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> That's me mate
> 
> ps recently I tried tracking down Mel with no luck.....although it got sideways sometimes it was one great forum for me....learned a lot and met many great people...cheers....


Good to hear from you again. I think Mel is on another forum also jerseymo I'm still in contact with him when I need stuff lol..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I kept scrolling down through Timex on eBay and stopping on thumbnails of this watch.
> Finally had to buy one just to slake my interest.
> It was worth it.
> Somehow elements I might normally think of as being silly (skeleton hands and Tachymeter) seem to be very nice on this watch.
> So, I must admit to liking it IRL.


Tachimeter is silly or outright stupid depending on inclination but rest is very balanced. Hands work very well and if you replace strap it will be great sub 40mm Timex.
Strap is kinda tapered and goes to "lady" sized buckle. Stupidity of tachimere is in indices on a dial. You may think they are minutes but they are units per hr. Which is confusing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> I can't remember - is this the one that had a slight misalignment of the date?
> 
> I do not know of a way...
> I've only had the back off of one Perpetual and it had a couple copper "pads" that had to be shorted - no "switch".
> For me, removing the battery was the most reliable method.










haha no. that was this one. i reset it as well. and it accepted the reset just fine.

probably can't see if it it's accurate until...february of 2020 lolz. the date lined better than it was. we shall see!


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Recently I was able to get 30% off a Marlin reissue. It just arrived about 30 minutes ago.








It's way too early to speak of reliability but I have had such good luck with China movements I have no doubt it will be both reliable and accurate.

The milanese band it came with was pure trash though. A ton of play. If I had a Timex needing a 16mm band I am betting it would fit. I am shocked Timex can't spot these things on a watch they normally want $200 for that probably costs them all of $40 to build mostly from Chinese parts. It's a shame that Timex has fallen so far.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i keep it on a winder. it's a minute or two slow every week, typical of any other miyota auto i own.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pool Party @ Wolf's

Drown It by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

30 Anniversary Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Radial by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hydro Gargoyled
Gargoyle Feeding by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Metal
Field Watch Perfection by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pool Side
TX Sux... G Shock Blows by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tit Bra TX
Tit Bra TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


An acrylic domed crystal (like the MK1) to distort/shrink the perimeter area of the dial?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cleaned the crystal:

















And, for anyone with a perpetual like this, the date's position is micro-adjustable once you press the reset lever on the back of the movement.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

These are above average quality for Timex.

SS case.
100M WR.
Screw on back.
Slightly domed crystal.

Here's a different version of the same watch, this has polished hands instead of white.
Notice how the hands almost disappear into the black dial until they find some light to reflect:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i love the design ethic of most of the perpetual (non-tx) timex. i'll have to
look for that reset lever next time i'm inside (i struggle with the battery retaining clip when attaching it to its catch while putting the screw back in)

can the reset be performed without removing the battery?

meanwhile the asking price for this watch on ebay is $499.00 USD...lolz!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My pc is showing the wrong date by 1 day.. don't know what happened.....have to try and reset again which is a pain....maybe a new battery at the same time....cheers p

stock photo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> These are above average quality for Timex.
> 
> SS case.
> 100M WR.
> ...


^^^^^ you guys keep tempting me with those Perpetual Calendars ^^^^^^ 
they do look very sweet! Me wants


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> An acrylic domed crystal (like the MK1) to distort/shrink the perimeter area of the dial?


Yeah. It's a MK1 module, so that's its intent.

But I moved it to another case. Still the same problem. But I don't care.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. It's a MK1 module, so that's its intent.
> 
> But I moved it to another case. Still the same problem. But I don't care.


That's interesting.
The fonts match and color of the dial looks like the bezel too.
Though it has a lot going on, it's rather calm.

And where did the module from the Allied(?) end up?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. It's a MK1 module, so that's its intent.
> 
> But I moved it to another case. Still the same problem. But I don't care.


That's interesting.
The fonts match and color of the dial looks like the bezel too.
Though it has a lot going on, it's rather calm.

And where did the module from the Allied(?) end up?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> That's interesting.
> The fonts match and color of the dial looks like the bezel too.
> Though it has a lot going on, it's rather calm.
> 
> And where did the module from the Allied(?) end up?


Allied modules... plural. Lol.










I'm probably going to put the black Allied module in the Acadia case. Or just get another Acadia for the case. I learned the hard way you kill the date change mechanism when you put a no-date stem in a date movement.










And just messing around. Dry fits. No stems installed.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Allied modules... plural. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon for President!!! :-!:-!:-!

You are brave!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> I'll have to look for that reset lever next time i'm inside (i struggle with the battery retaining clip when attaching it to its catch while putting the screw back in)
> 
> can the reset be performed without removing the battery?


Yes, I performed the reset without removing the battery. So, 100% for sure on the T-Series - I left the battery in the whole time.

It was a bit awkward trying to press the reset lever and watch the dial face at the same time.
(I only did this to observe what would happen - a good 1 second press on the lever without looking at the dial will work.)

I pressed the lever 2 times.
First time, the date advanced a bit - from being askew to being close to aligned on 16.
The second time I pressed the lever, the date advanced from 16 to 17 (the day remained unchanged at "MON" both times a reset was performed).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Allied modules... plural. Lol.
> 
> I learned the hard way you kill the date change mechanism when you put a no-date stem in a date movement.


Humm... interesting. I've used TS Mod watch no-date stems in Scout movements without issue. I'll have to be more careful in the future.

This one is very eye-catching. I think the correct strap pairing could really make it fly.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Humm... interesting. I've used TS Mod watch no-date stems in Scout movements without issue. I'll have to be more careful in the future.
> 
> This one is very eye-catching. I think the correct strap pairing could really make it fly.
> 
> View attachment 14709331


That one also caught my eye... too bad these are only 20mm... I still have the brand new rubber of the Three GMT that has orange highlights.. but 22mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hydro Raquetbal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Brandon for President!!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> You are brave!


Don't confuse bravery with dimwitted ignorance. Lol.

Besides, I'm just swapping entire modules. Basically just one step further than a battery change.



cayabo said:


> Humm... interesting. I've used TS Mod watch no-date stems in Scout movements without issue. I'll have to be more careful in the future.
> 
> This one is very eye-catching. I think the correct strap pairing could really make it fly.
> 
> View attachment 14709331


Yeah, I guess I'm not sure what to make of it. I just know I tried an Acadia movement in a MKI case with the MKI stem. And when I put the Acadia module back in its original case, the quick date works, but it doesn't roll over at midnight. Maybe something else broke it, I don't know. In addition, the MK1 modules in Allied Coastline cases now have a ghost date position - I have to click the crown out twice to set the date.

So does the date change work in the Scouts - quick set and rollover at midnight?

And that orange one caught my eye, too. It's SUPER FREAKING DUPER orange.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Don't confuse bravery with dimwitted ignorance. Lol.
> 
> Besides, I'm just swapping entire modules. Basically just one step further than a battery change.
> 
> ...


The Three 22 rubber strap does not fit.. but I forgot about this one.... comes off the Easy Reader Pop ...

i think it may be too much orange

Orangy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Not Timex. But more module swapping of inexpensive quirky watches.

Before:










After:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Don't confuse bravery with dimwitted ignorance. Lol.
> 
> Besides, I'm just swapping entire modules. Basically just one step further than a battery change.
> 
> ...


"without issues" was meant as "nothing was permanently broken". 
I switched things around and don't remember exactly what did/didn't work. 
I know, with some combos, date-setting didn't work correctly.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

(Schools out, so took the boys to CarMax = Cobra GT350 in background)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14714379
> 
> 
> (Schools out, so took the boys to CarMax = Cobra GT350 in background)


Nice!!!

Here at the Wolf's ... Wolf Jr BD!!!

Wolf Jr BD by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Yummy!!!!
Wolf Approved by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wearing my blue dial Timex Mercury today.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Well I finally did it. The 30% off sale a couple of weeks ago + the holidays, plus a very special occasion (just rescued a new dog!) meant that I could spend more than I usually do on a watch. So, this is the new Timex in the stable. It's still technically 'affordable' at $350 but only barely!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Well I finally did it. The 30% off sale a couple of weeks ago + the holidays, plus a very special occasion (just rescued a new dog!) meant that I could spend more than I usually do on a watch. So, this is the new Timex in the stable. It's still technically 'affordable' at $350 but only barely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the first one posted here on the TX thread.. unless I missed one.... how do you like it? compared to a Waterbury?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

incoming! looks like a unique dial pattern and will be my third perpetual timex of similar design. score!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Japanese Marlins:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Japanese Women's Camper:


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Japanese Marlins:
> 
> View attachment 14720147


Wow! Very nice! Where did you get these? What's the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

NamNorimai said:


> Wow! Very nice! Where did you get these? What's the case diameter?


Sorry, not mine. These were released in November in Japan. This is just a photo from the internets.
They are standard 2017 reissue Marlins - same case (but a quartz movement) as the ones sold here in the USA.

Here's a link to a write up.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Sorry, not mine. These were released in November in Japan. This is just a photo from the internets.
> They are standard 2017 reissue Marlins - same case and movement as the ones sold here in the USA.
> 
> Here's a link to a write up.


Except these are quartz movements not mechanical. That's a cool right up from my friend Alan.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I think this is the first one posted here on the TX thread.. unless I missed one.... how do you like it? compared to a Waterbury?


Sorry Wolf, crazy weekend. I've never written a review on a watch, so some random thoughts below. The most important thing to mention is that this watch marks a big milestone in my life, so it's hard to separate the emotion behind the purchase (positive) from pros and cons. That being said, here are some thoughts...

In every single marketing shot I've ever seen, I've hated the SWISS MOV'T text on the dial. Still not my favorite, but it fades into the background unless I'm looking at it through the camera on my phone. Maybe it's my eyesight, but doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would (which is surprising). Given the option though, I would still remove it - just not a deal breaker.

Finishing is fantastic. The gunmetal case is really well done. Looks black in some light, and bronze in other light. Really glad I got this combination. My wife actually noticed it and said it was beautiful. The hands are awesome.

It's lighter than I thought it would be. It doesn't feel cheap, but I was surprised at how much lighter it is than the Pepsi Q, Waterbury Auto and Marlin Auto. I like my watches on the heavier side, which is why I mention it. I was expecting the brass insert to add more weight.

Wears as a perfect 41mm. Just a bit bigger than the Marlin Auto, but not as big as the Waterbury Auto 42 (which I think wears larger).

Brass insert on the back is another big surprise for me. I wasn't expecting to think much of it, but it's really cool and a great way to celebrate Timex's return to American watchmaking. I have a base metal allergy and after two days, no issues. YMMV, but I'm very thankful for this! The brass TX insert on the crown is also really nice.

Nicest band on any of my Timex watches hands down.

The dial... There's nothing wrong with it, but for this amount of money I would've liked to see something more than just a printed dial. The Waterbury Auto and Marlin Autos have small applied elements to make the dial more interesting. Something to give the dial some depth would really make this watch shine imo.

Oh, the box is great. It's polished, but also rustic. It's definitely handmade which really is a nice touch.

Summary, it's a great watch and I'm definitely keeping it, but I'm glad I got it for <$400.

Happy to answer any other questions anyone has.

Some pics!










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Sorry Wolf, crazy weekend. I've never written a review on a watch, so some random thoughts below. The most important thing to mention is that this watch marks a big milestone in my life, so it's hard to separate the emotion behind the purchase (positive) from pros and cons. That being said, here are some thoughts...
> 
> In every single marketing shot I've ever seen, I've hated the SWISS MOV'T text on the dial. Still not my favorite, but it fades into the background unless I'm looking at it through the camera on my phone. Maybe it's my eyesight, but doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would (which is surprising). Given the option though, I would still remove it - just not a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


That is already a Great Collection!!!

Tandem Skate by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> incoming! looks like a unique dial pattern and will be my third perpetual timex of similar design. score!


I saw it and added to my watch list... forgot about it... 
Love the dial!

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14714379
> 
> 
> (Schools out, so took the boys to CarMax = Cobra GT350 in background)


Great looking! What model number?


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

In the mail! 1978 birthyear watch. Merry Xmas to me


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Great looking! What model number?


Thanks.
It's a mod.
A dial/hands/mov't swap from a first gen Military Field into a T-Series Retro case.
(Indiglo is lost in the switch)

Here's the original watch on the left:









It was also made in green:


----------



## Tahoe Mike (Dec 23, 2019)

Personally, rather that a lot of Timex watches, I'd prefer a few of them and add in some Seiko and Citizen.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Great mod now that would sell best looking Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Button-stud strap is quite comfortable.
It can be loose and stay in position.
With a flat skinny wrist, I often have trouble with watches going to the far side of my wrist.
This style strap doesn't have that problem.

The biggest negative is the bulk around the stud area.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> It's a mod.
> A dial/hands/mov't swap from a first gen Military Field into a T-Series Retro case.
> (Indiglo is lost in the switch)
> ...


Is it only the first gen that fits in the 38mm case?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one for me and two for the $50 gift exchange!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Is it only the first gen that fits in the 38mm case?


Yes, only the 1st gen - it had a bit smaller outside diameter and 3mm smaller dial.

The 2nd Gen Military field came in 2 styles.
Strangely, they were 0.5mm different in diameter. 
The smaller was Stainless Steel (with minutes) while the other was brass (with 3-6-9-12).

Here's a pic to illustrate:


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning!








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

What model is this?
Or is this some sort of Shanghai special.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Merry Christmas TXers!!!!

Happy Holidays by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Post up your TX Christmas Watch of choice!

I ended up with the Blue Weekender... I may swap for the Green on later on.

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Wore my brushed-stainless MK1 today on one of my few leather straps. Think it’s a Fluco.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tempus Populi said:


> What model is this?
> Or is this some sort of Shanghai special.
> View attachment 14726767


It's Timex baby!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

does anyone know just how “timex” is the Acqua brand? 

i don’t know anything about them, and can’t find much online info either. 

any owners here?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> does anyone know just how "timex" is the Acqua brand?
> 
> i don't know anything about them, and can't find much online info either.
> 
> any owners here?


I've seen some at Wally's.... nothing has ever caught my eye.. and if the formula stands as in other big companies.. you are looking at best at 'Scout' quality. I'll take a close look next time I am at Wally's.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Easy Reader on Titanium Bracelet

ER Tir by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> does anyone know just how "timex" is the Acqua brand?
> 
> i don't know anything about them, and can't find much online info either.
> 
> any owners here?


Think I have an Acqua wind up from the 80's kicking around somewhere.....if you can believe it Acqua was the "low end" Timex although I have the same Timex models and can't see much diff except for a simple flat printed dial vs stamped / painted dial.....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cheers!
Apperitif by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> does anyone know just how "timex" is the Acqua brand?
> 
> i don't know anything about them, and can't find much online info either.
> 
> any owners here?


I had one but lost it. It was from Wally World, and it resembled the Timex Atlantis model. It was a pretty tough watch, and at the time I lost it, the factory battery had been in it for about 8 yrs. I didn't really use any of the features tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1987!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

2X post


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14736891
> 
> 1987!


That is a very nice Ana Digi model.. never seen one with the digital part on top.. but somehow works well on that one.. very nice Find.

For me.. elevated Scout on Red Wing Leather
Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

It's very old analog digital. In the 80s Timex had quite a range including some neat LCD only analog digitals.
I fixed this one after some "watchmaker" put wrong battery in wrong direction. 
Yet one of the buttons is not functioning well. Timex materials of the 80s were in some models .. there are some ample place for improvements present... 

I love analog digital watches and Timex produced a fair number of great examples. These classic looks work very well in everyday life.
gold is .. for home and leisure use though.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14724195
> 
> 
> Button-stud strap is quite comfortable.
> ...


Gorgeous watch,

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Something festive for the holidays:


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Indiglo?? If not, why not??


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

I have a few older ones but from their line up they have some nice ones coming out


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Indiglo?? If not, why not??


Todd Snyder watches do not have Indiglo... that extra mark up goes for Mr. Snyder's Holiday Fund.

TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Todd Snyder watches do not have Indiglo... that extra mark up goes for Mr. Snyder's Holiday Fund.
> 
> TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's not necessarily true some Todd Snyder watches do have Indiglo my Beekman has really good Indiglo.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Indiglo?? If not, why not??


I believe that Indiglo is not used in some of them that require the colors to be very saturated and "pop" - especially black.

Indiglo comes from the base layer of the dial and has to make it out through all the paint, so a black paint that allows light to shine through won't be dark black.

It's also quite possible that I'm full of beans... (roll that beautiful bean footage)


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

Todd Snyder did some Peanuts watches that were a lot more, but at $37 on Amazon, I like this one better and it has Indiglo!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> That's not necessarily true some Todd Snyder watches do have Indiglo my Beekman has really good Indiglo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. I stand corrected.... Most Todd Snyder watches do not have Indiglo.. but it is nice to know that the Beekman does have it.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Really like how this one works with this shirt









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Indiglo???


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have had this Sierra for almost 4 years. It has been on a lot of climbs, hikes, and treks. The date wheel has an issue changing over. Hopefully I fixed it after adjusting things today as it is a favorite watch. Here it is on a short trek today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy New Year TXers!

Elevated Scout going out to celebrate New Year at Cheesecake Factory










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

t minus said:


> The date wheel has an issue changing over. Hopefully I fixed it after adjusting things today.


Interesting - What/how did you "adjust"?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yay!!! First screw up on the year!!

Tried to put the stupid case back .. back .. and I just shattered the crystal.... o|o|o|o|o|o| 
These are inventions of the devil..... :rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart 
but the movement is doing fine.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

so... I am thinking that since I've already spent some hours into this.. might as well make it a really good investment (timewise) and replace the crystal with a sapphire just for $hi7s and giggles.

Anyone... how do I remove the movement out of this one?

Movement by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For Reference Material

Perpetual Calendar Setting Instructions for TX Technoluxury Series 300 310 

Timex vs Garmin Instinct - @Cayabo's Hydromod on Left - - Rescued Lap100 on Right 
Garmin vs Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gshock vs Garmin Instinct 
Garmin vs G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Pos Display by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Look at that Rugged 30... staying on sync with Atomic .. 
Unfiltered by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Interesting - What/how did you "adjust"?


Hi cayabo, if it works I will try to post in detail. Still waiting until after midnight to see if it is even worth posting.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yay!!! First screw up on the year!!
> 
> Tried to put the stupid case back .. back .. and I just shattered the crystal.... o|o|o|o|o|o|
> These are inventions of the devil..... :rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart
> ...


I did the exact same thing on the same watch those case backs on this version is like nothing I've seen before very hard to put on.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> For Reference Material
> 
> Perpetual Calendar Setting Instructions for TX Technoluxury Series 300 310
> 
> ...


I've always felt that Timex's accuracy goes very underappreciated. I'm always amazed how well it keeps .


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

t minus said:


> Hi cayabo, if it works I will try to post in detail. Still waiting until after midnight to see if it is even worth posting.


Well, that didn't work. Wish I could figure out what the issue is as it didn't fully turn the date over once again. If I ever figure it out I will post and update. I really like that watch, so hopefully it will get sorted out and I can share.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

FWIW -

I have found that if you clean the stem and the date-wheel-turning gear well, then put lube on them, sometimes they don't work well.

I had some Stick-Um Candle mounting adhesive - it's hard sticky wax - and put that on the inside of the gear and on the portion of the stem that engages the gear. This seemed to work.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

cayabo said:


> FWIW -
> 
> I have found that if you clean the stem and the date-wheel-turning gear well, then put lube on them, sometimes they don't work well.
> 
> I had some Stick-Um Candle mounting adhesive - it's hard sticky wax - and put that on the inside of the gear and on the portion of the stem that engages the gear. This seemed to work.


Hi cayabo, I made sure not to remove the sticky grease on the stem. From what I understand Timex uses it to assist in turning the date wheel. I will try the method you posted. Irritating as the rest of the watch functions great.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Setting TX Technoluxury Series 500 510 Airport Lounge World Time User manual guide

From new member @Dugby --> INSTRUCTIONS HERE


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

A little late with this pic. My birthday was on Christmas and my wife got me my birth year 1969 self winding Viscount. Gorgeous little piece, champagne dial with a deployment clasp. Love how this looks not to bad at all on my 7.25 wrist. I do believe it's a 34 mm but no bigger than a 35mm. Only wore it once so far for the entire day but it kept excellent time. interesting though when stopped I couldn't manually wind it but with a few shakes of my wrist to get it going and that's all I had to do, love this piece. Wifey done good 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Looks great!


thanks


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 14752029
> 
> 
> Cheers p


Is that the m50 movement?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

watchguy74 said:


> Is that the m50 movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It is....from 1974...cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The things we do for       

Straps by @Tenessean87










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great Saturday....cheers p


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Waterbury Automatic ...

Hope you like it ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Katmai ...

Hope you like it ...again.

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Ironman 200m Shock ...

Hope you like this one too ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

..


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

This is the first ever 'Timex' in my collection...and a model I have wanted for a long time! I only got it through on Monday and just taken this pic for todays 'WRUW' thread. I have to say though, it hasn't been off my wrist since it arrived.

There is so much I like about it, although your tastes may vary. I'll get around to taking some better pics sometime and maybe post a separate thread about it too as this seems to getting scarcer than it was a year or so ago. (At least in the UK)

I'm sorry the picture makes it seem a bit chunkier than it actually is? I have painfully skinny wrists and my cheesy iPod (!) camera exaggerates the perspective somewhat. It actually wears quite proportionally well in real life!

There is so much I (having a fondness for the aesthetic of 'Trench Watches') really think Timex have done well. (I bought a REAL WW1 trench watch a few months ago-and broke it by actually using and wearing it , sadly) This has warmed the cockles of my heart and should prove a lot more robust I hope!


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Ron_Trousers said:


> Greetings Timex afficianados.....
> 
> This is the first ever 'Timex' in my collection...and a model I have wanted for a long time! I only got it through on Monday and just taken this pic for todays 'WRUW' thread. I have to say though, it hasn't been off my wrist since it arrived.
> 
> ...


Looks very much like the current welton model.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_Trousers (Sep 14, 2018)

dodd10x said:


> Looks very much like the current welton model.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yup,,,,thanks for pointing that out, dodd10x. Unfortunately the Welton seems to be currently unavailable at Timex UK.....they are still in stock in the USA by the looks of it but this particular one from Japan ended up being considerably cheaper than any I could find, anyway. (timex.com (USA) also don't seem to ship to the UK......?)

The 'Midget' has (AFAIK) never been officially available to European or US markets.

It's a small thing but...given the choice....I also much prefer the 'Timex Midget' logo which more convincingly recreates (I Think) the 'Ingersoll Midget' logo on the original watch which has inspired this modern take.








The Original 1917 Ingersoll Midget-(not my picture)

Pure foolishness on my part I'm afraid! I expect that apart from that, the Timex 'Welton' and 'Midget' watches are identical-(although there seems to be just the faintest hint of darker or more saturated dial colours on both the white and black dialed Midgets in all the Japanese promo shots?)

Best

Ron


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocking the TS MIL on Tenessean Leather 
Tenessean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Keeping Life Priorities in Order

\Life aPrioroties by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1985 wind up....clean & simple.....cheers p


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My decade old timex expedition. This is the watch i climb mountains with, paint stuff with, clean cars with, snorkel with, and run with.

It's has a constitution of a vending machine and i'm still loving it.

For some reason though, it has become mute. I tried tinkering w/ it but i've been so far unsuccessful.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about them Apples  ?

Trading an Edifice for a Xeric.... he does not like bracelets.. so Two Natos for this.

If only TX made bracelets this good!










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Todd Snyder & Indiglo - YES


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Watching too much NFL makes me want to don some bling:









And here's what I get for being a smart-a$$.

A first - a watch injury.

I was reaching into a pile of lumber to grab a piece and the watch, under my sweatshirt, caught an edge of wood right on the crown - pushing it up my arm and gouging me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In for TX Tuesday... A True Classic 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

My latest Timex 927 chronograph- T96991 (according to the internet) with yellow dial and black subdials. I'm still on the hunt for the electric blue dial version with silver subdials. I may never find one, but that's part of the fun, or is it just part of the insanity?... Hope everyone had a great day.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My wife's busted EXPEDITION... 
it ticks... but the stem Mechanism does not work.

Add battery at 5:59 and problem fixed....

But would get no wrist time....

I cant add via Talkatrash because I exceeded my quota for the month.. and it is only the 7th... 
Sent from Cyberspace Central Command

Busted Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Busted Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


My kid has a watch that he loves - and the stem/crown is missing. So it has to be set the same way. I hate daylight savings time changes...

Interesting on your wife's watch, the alarm wire at 4 o'clock has a bit of plastic attached?
Looks like it is there to guide the hour hand into touching it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> My kid has a watch that he loves - and the stem/crown is missing. So it has to be set the same way. I hate daylight savings time changes...
> 
> Interesting on your wife's watch, the alarm wire at 4 o'clock has a bit of plastic attached?
> Looks like it is there to guide the hour hand into touching it.


I do not remember which is the actual crown / stem.. they both go into place... one activates the outer bezel without issue.. but I cannot get the hands to move. I'll snap a better picture tomorrow.

I do like the face.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MK1 from Timex on eBay for $38: LINK


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> MK1 from Timex on eBay for $38: LINK
> 
> View attachment 14764295


for those of you deal seekers.. this is a great deal and a great watch... the strap is actually very good on the reverse side... which is Green!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> MK1 from Timex on eBay for $38: LINK
> 
> View attachment 14764295


for those of you deal seekers.. this is a great deal and a great watch... the strap is actually very good on the reverse side... which is Green!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Horween Shell Cordovan strap on J Crew Army:


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

The timeX has come.
Thanks for your idea Caracal that I took the liberty to borrow =)


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> The timeX has come.
> Thanks for your idea Caracal that I took the liberty to borrow =)
> 
> View attachment 14771381


Great Watch! That has 'Great' Presence!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Another creation.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Another creation.


Font gives it a Modern Field Watch vibe.
It be nice with some matte-silver hands from a Waterbury.


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 14774911
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


super nice. i have one of these but not on a bracelet. it's one of my most accurate watches. is the bracelet original?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> super nice. i have one of these but not on a bracelet. it's one of my most accurate watches. is the bracelet original?


I'm certain it is, yes.
Stamped 'stainless steel', not Timex, but perfectly fitted to the watch's contours. 
It also has the most beautiful, easy action to it when you turn it inside out. Like butter.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> I'm certain it is, yes.
> Stamped 'stainless steel', not Timex, but perfectly fitted to the watch's contours.
> It also has the most beautiful, easy action to it when you turn it inside out. Like butter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk










the lugs are 19mm and i couldnt find many choices for straps, but this barton works. delighted you have your original!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Jack Nicholson showing some Timex love courtside at the Lakers game.

https://www.gq.com/story/watches-of-the-week-1-10-20


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Jack Nicholson showing some Timex love courtside at the Lakers game.
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/watches-of-the-week-1-10-20


The man has some class..

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been wanting one of these for a while. Finally got one. Not glamorous, but I really like it. I may have to seek one in better shape. Have a great Tuesday, all!


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

when the watch presents the correct date, wear it! one of my old viscounts.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

theretroshave said:


> I've been wanting one of these for a while. Finally got one. Not glamorous, but I really like it. I may have to seek one in better shape. Have a great Tuesday, all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I like that one a lot.

I've been after one of the old 8 lap Ironman reissues for a while now so I totally appreciate wanting something that's not the most glamorous.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Great Watch! That has 'Great' Presence!


This one is going to be a present.
But I like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> when the watch presents the correct date, wear it! one of my old viscounts.


Wow that's very nice.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Double post got me...

I must find a pic...

How about 2 combos that are long gone?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


I like this Allied MK1 better than the Allied Easy Reader.
This would look good with a single sided domed crystal.

You change the dial more on that watch than the strap...

A Military Field (first gen) with Scout dial:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> I like this Allied MK1 better than the Allied Easy Reader.
> This would look good with a single sided domed crystal.
> 
> You change the dial more on that watch than the strap...
> ...


Yeah. I think this one is here to stay. (And the hands on the Weekender got knocked out of alignment and I'm not eager to mess with Timex hands.)

And I basically have three straps - 18mm, 20mm and 22mm Yellow Dog rubber natos. I'm hooked.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> This one is going to be a present.
> But I like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well.. I already have one.. but I don't mind another one!!!

W'bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

I have had a few Expedition Timex pieces, they've been good watches. They make some beautiful time pieces, Seiko and Orient make a better product for a little more money. But nothing wrong with Timex.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

I still wear my Timex Expedition T77761.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I wanna get the 40mm Weekender Chrono blue for someone as a gift. Is there any difference between the one that comes with a box and an extra strap on Amazon vs the Timex website? I'm asking because I'd rather deal with Amazon if they're identical because of the return policy in case it's defective:

https://www.timex.com/weekender-chr...Sale_color=Silver-Tone-Tan-Blue&cgid=men-sale

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TWG012...words=timex+chronograph&qid=1579211264&sr=8-1


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Edit double post


----------



## Allizard (Sep 18, 2019)

There is no shame to wear Timex. I had 2 Expedition watches back in college day and it was fun to wear with bezel that turns the hour and minute hands. Indiglo is also mesmerizing to look at. It was during late 80's and early 90's and the watch probably was about $25-$40 back then. Honestly if they make something with better build an material and with Sapphire glass I wouldn't mind to pick it up again.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> I wanna get the 40mm Weekender Chrono blue for someone as a gift. Is there any difference between the one that comes with a box and an extra strap on Amazon vs the Timex website? I'm asking because I'd rather deal with Amazon if they're identical because of the return policy in case it's defective:
> 
> https://www.timex.com/weekender-chr...Sale_color=Silver-Tone-Tan-Blue&cgid=men-sale
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TWG012...words=timex+chronograph&qid=1579211264&sr=8-1


This post got me off on a tangent...
First, answering your question, as far as I can tell they look identical.
I agree with your sentiment that Amazon is easier to deal with than Timex.
(there is a chinese company that sells a nearly identical watch, except it has a stainless steel case, a sapphire crystal and a Miyota movement for a little less than $20. Wolfsatz bought one...)

Now am I completely wrong here? Didn't Timex have a recent Weekender chrono line with an onion crown?
I went searching for it and find nothing.

And, Timex' website no longer lists "Weekender" as a "Collection". 
So, the Weekender is over?

I'll finish with a picture of a Weekender Chrono that I've never seen - 
kind of a cool B-uhr dial with flieger style hands (tw2t73800):


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not completely wrong.

Timex marketing, revered geniuses that they are, have replaced the Weekender collection with the ever-so-catchy "Standard" collection.
Seems like a legit upgrade - SS case, nicely finished case, laser engraved back and that TX Onion crown.

So the Onion crowned Weekender is now the "Standard Chronograph 41mm" (TW2T68900):


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Man, I'm seriously out of the loop on Timex these days.

I have just 2 words - Celestial Opulence:


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

My digital Expedition Shock , I modded this one with a IR coated sapphire crystal .


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Another shot .


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I'm not completely wrong.
> 
> Timex marketing, revered geniuses that they are, have replaced the Weekender collection with the ever-so-catchy "Standard" collection.
> Seems like a legit upgrade - SS case, nicely finished case, laser engraved back and that TX Onion crown.
> ...


I don't know what to think on those Standards. The cases look like SS, the back in some photos says so (rather than Stainles Steel Back), and yet the Timex website says they are low lead brass.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm not completely wrong.
> 
> Timex marketing, revered geniuses that they are, have replaced the Weekender collection with the ever-so-catchy "Standard" collection.
> Seems like a legit upgrade - SS case, nicely finished case, laser engraved back and that TX Onion crown.
> ...


Timex... being Timex.. got us fooled... I did notice that there were no more Weekenders ... maybe on the sale section.... but I actually thought that the fancy 'Standard' was also made of brass..... ^^^ That one ^^^ looks pretty pretty cool.

May have to take a closer look at upcoming sales and hunt for that one. I hope it is only a web master error...? 


> Case Width: 40 mm
> Case Material: Low Lead Brass
> Band Color: Green
> Buckle/Clasp: Buckle
> ...


as of now.....

IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

They're also no longer 38mm, which is unfortunate.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Love the brand, from a business perspective I don't think they're maximizing their opportunity given the current trends so I won't be running out and getting a $300 Timex automatic nor a $700 super-Timex, but I do have 2 Qs and a Navi now.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

milgauss1349 said:


> $700 super-Timex


What's the $700 super-Timex? Does it shine your shoes?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

1stiski said:


> My digital Expedition Shock , I modded this one with a IR coated sapphire crystal .





1stiski said:


> Another shot .


Here's the proper syntax/format:


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> What's the $700 super-Timex? Does it shine your shoes?


More like $400 usd, still swinging for the ropes for me. I'd be interested to see a collaboration with an American movement producer, of which theirs what? 1? 

https://www.timex.ca/browse/collections/giorgio-galli/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yes the listing for the Standard Chronos says they're brass, but then the pics of the case backs tell a different story.
In my experience they will usually put "stainless steel back" if only the case back is steel, implying that the rest of the case is brass. Or, it will say "metal case." 
My belief/understanding has always been that where it simply says "stainless steel" on the case back, as below, it is meant to denote the entire case. But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Yes the listing for the Standard Chronos says they're brass, but then the pics of the case backs tell a different story.
> In my experience they will usually put "stainless steel back" if only the case back is steel, implying that the rest of the case is brass. Or, it will say "metal case."
> My belief/understanding has always been that where it simply says "stainless steel" on the case back, as below, it is meant to denote the entire case. But maybe I'm wrong.
> View attachment 14790011
> ...


Yes.. I am aware of all of that.. but I am also aware that with TX you cannot come to any logical conclusion. So anything goes...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cvp33 said:


>


Very Nice,,,,,Cheers p |>|>


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Man, I'm seriously out of the loop on Timex these days.
> 
> I have just 2 words - Celestial Opulence:
> 
> ...


I am probably in the minority but I really like these. It is something unique, the size is right, a decent movement, and an acrylic crystal. Lower the price to something reasonable and I would buy it.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Yes the listing for the Standard Chronos says they're brass, but then the pics of the case backs tell a different story.
> In my experience they will usually put "stainless steel back" if only the case back is steel, implying that the rest of the case is brass. Or, it will say "metal case."
> My belief/understanding has always been that where it simply says "stainless steel" on the case back, as below, it is meant to denote the entire case. But maybe I'm wrong.
> View attachment 14790011
> ...


It seems that the Nordstrom spec sheet actually does a better job than TX.



> INDIGLO lighting, numeral indexes and minute tracking help to give this chronograph watch an easy read any time of day, and even at a glance. The clean, simple design is completed with a textured leather strap.
> 
> 41mm case; 20mm band width
> Three-hand quartz movement
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RIP Weekender 

It is a bit puzzling how one of the best and most popular Timex watch has gotten the axe... at least from the naming perspective. I do believe that the new Standard does brings up all the qualities of the Weekender and takes it to the next level; but why the name change? I do not like the standard name; standard to me steers me in the 'one more of the bunch' thinking as opposed as to what really means 'setting the standard'; however does this means that we can expect the Scouts to become Stainless Steel? No.. we already got the MK1s.

Anyway, just wanted to capture how great these babies are:

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

solar optimism. a fine little watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

and one i have not put into rotation yet. perfectly sized, sleek and beautifully simple.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> and one i have not put into rotation yet. perfectly sized, sleek and beautifully simple.


I have this one too and love the Huckberry shop. I've spent a lot of money there over the last few years!

I've since expanded my collection quite a bit and might move this one (among some others) although I'm with you on how I feel about it.

I love the simplicity and balance to the whole piece. The red lollipop sweep and Huckberry tree in the 12 position make this one unique and fun while keeping the classic design intact.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

First day wearing my new Q. I dig it.









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14792201


I was really liking this, then I realized why.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Mode. Blue on Leather Natho
Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> 3-1-1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14792201
> ...


Yep, T-series swap complete. 38mm Steel makes all the difference


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone have a TX coupon willing to share?
NVM...

Thanks to the MoTs 'I Saw a Bargain Thread'...

Timex + Todd Snyder Allied LT Chrono 42mm
Sale price is $79
With code BIG40 = $47.40 - plus 7 shipping 
List price is $119

This is one special TS model.. with knurled case and Indiglo 


> Case Material - Low Lead Brass
> Case Finish - Brushed
> Watch Movement - Quartz Analog
> Water Resistance - 100 meters
> ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i don't wear this often enough. i'll change that!


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Does anyone have a TX coupon willing to share?
> NVM...
> 
> Thanks to the MoTs 'I Saw a Bargain Thread'...
> ...


Where did you find that? On the Timex website? I don't see that watch at all. I'd be interested too if there's a working code.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Where did you find that? On the Timex website? I don't see that watch at all. I'd be interested too if there's a working code.


sorry... yes... toddsnyder.com forgot to add that. See link below. Still working today.



> TS Chrono
> Timex + Todd Snyder Allied LT Chrono 42mm
> Sale price is $79
> With code BIG40 = $47.40
> List price is $119


----------



## popatha (Aug 20, 2012)

Same here, youve inspired me to pull out the Qtimex for tomorrow.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for the link Wolfsatz. The smaller mid-century quartz from Todd Snyder caught my eye and I think it would make a more elegant gift but it's a non-chrono. Does anyone know if that one ticks as loudly as a regular non-chrono weekender or scout or something or is it on the quieter side? It looks quite different so I'm hoping it is.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Thanks for the link Wolfsatz. The smaller mid-century quartz from Todd Snyder caught my eye and I think it would make a more elegant gift but it's a non-chrono. Does anyone know if that one ticks as loudly as a regular non-chrono weekender or scout or something or is it on the quieter side? It looks quite different so I'm hoping it is.


It is small and doesn't have Indiglo, so my guess is that it doesn't use an M905 movement or derivative -- this means it _should _be quieter, like a "normal" quartz. I don't have any first hand knowledge though...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the glow of my Timex Expedition T77761.


----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the glow of my Timex Expedition T77761.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Thanks for the link Wolfsatz. The smaller mid caught my eye and I think it would make a more elegant gift but it's a non-chrono. Does anyone know if that one ticks as loudly as a regular non-chrono weekender or scout or something or is it on the quieter side? It looks quite different so I'm hoping it is.


if you are talking about the Mid Century... it should be quiet since it is a Stainless Steel case.. and yes, that is also a beauty and caught my eye as well. 


> We've upgraded the original with a stainless steel case and day/date quartz movement for improved accuracy, and have styled it with a handsome leather strap with contrast stitching from S.B. Foot Tanning Co. in Red Wing, Minnesota.-century quartz from Todd Snyder


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Black, green, grey, white, cream. Like the knurled cases


I know these have been discontinued, but I can't find anywhere that still has stock. :-( I would snap them all up if I could find them.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> I know these have been discontinued, but I can't find anywhere that still has stock. :-( I would snap them all up if I could find them.


They pop at the bay from time to time... yes.. these are very very sweet. Probably one of the top 5 Expedition chronos ever made.

the Todd Snyder takes from it with the knurled case.

Today going in with this semi old school circa 2010.

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> They pop at the bay from time to time... yes.. these are very very sweet. Probably one of the top 5 Expedition chronos ever made.
> 
> the Todd Snyder takes from it with the knurled case.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I keep looking most days to see if any pop up, but not had any luck so far.

The Todd Snyder one does look good, but it's still not quite as good as those Expedition chronos. They are just something special.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bazman said:


> I know these have been discontinued, but I can't find anywhere that still has stock. :-( I would snap them all up if I could find them.


Amazon India has them in stock sometimes. They don't ship to the USA, I don't know about Scotland.

Currently they don't have any Chrono's but they do have a Military Classic in Black/Bull's Eye.

Here's an interesting "India Only" Timex - looks like the Military Field Chrono with some huge Weekender style case:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stainless Steel Sub replica. Mil-Sub hands swap with a Scout.
This one has seen better days - day and date wheels are busted.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Amazon India has them in stock sometimes. They don't ship to the USA, I don't know about Scotland.
> 
> Currently they don't have any Chrono's but they do have a Military Classic in Black/Bull's Eye.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was all set to buy it and they then said they can't deliver to my address  Oh well, the hunt continues lol.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> Thanks. I was all set to buy it and they then said they can't deliver to my address  Oh well, the hunt continues lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


so.. what's wrong with the Todd Snyder?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> so.. what's wrong with the Todd Snyder?


There's nothing wrong with it. I actually really like it, and I might get it. It's just I like the military chrono more. Although, by the time I get the military, the Todd Snyder will be discontinued lol.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

I really like some of their newer offerings, but they always ruin it with branding or (what I consider) unnecessary logos/print on the dial. Just make the dial clean! We know your lume is called “Indiglo” don’t need it printed on my dial. My $.02 YMMV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. I actually really like it, and I might get it. It's just I like the military chrono more. Although, by the time I get the military, the Todd Snyder will be discontinued lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


The regular Timex Scout Chrono is pretty decent and widely available.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SwissAm said:


> I really like some of their newer offerings, but they always ruin it with branding or (what I consider) unnecessary logos/print on the dial. Just make the dial clean! We know your lume is called "Indiglo" don't need it printed on my dial. My $.02 YMMV
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that you Ship?

" Where can I buy a "minimalist" watch just like this, but made out of metal? (not plastic!)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=4953707&share_type=t&link_source=app "

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For TX Tuesday... IQ FlyBack!

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> I know these have been discontinued, but I can't find anywhere that still has stock. :-( I would snap them all up if I could find them.


Rare Sight on this one.. not too over priced but not a bargain either. 
TX Expedition Chrono


----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is that you Ship?
> 
> " Where can I buy a "minimalist" watch just like this, but made out of metal? (not plastic!)
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=4953707&share_type=t&link_source=app "
> ...


Nah, I don't need them to be that sterile. The fly back you posted for example. Beautiful and cool watch. But, do the sections need to be labeled on the dial? I feel like "minutes" and "chrono" etc... is information for a user manual not a dial. "Fly back chronograph" is well placed and subdued though. The Todd Snyder watches are just right for my tastes as far as dial print goes. The Q is nice and clean as well. Tudor does it as well. Some of their stuff has damn near a paragraph on the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SwissAm said:


> Nah, I don't need them to be that sterile. The fly back you posted for example. Beautiful and cool watch. But, do the sections need to be labeled on the dial? I feel like "minutes" and "chrono" etc... is information for a user manual not a dial. "Fly back chronograph" is well placed and subdued though. The Todd Snyder watches are just right for my tastes as far as dial print goes. The Q is nice and clean as well. Tudor does it as well. Some of their stuff has damn near a paragraph on the dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TX Fairfield is as sterile as it gets

but as you can see on that historic thread.. .there are not many dials without a brand name. Skagen may also have a few that are very minimalist.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

bazman said:


> Thanks. I was all set to buy it and they then said they can't deliver to my address  Oh well, the hunt continues lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


This one comes really close to that look and at a great price. a couple of differences, it's a traditional stop watch chrono complication instead of a day and date complication

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905...1?keywords=timex+sierra&qid=1579618635&sr=8-1


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

billdebmatt said:


> This one comes really close to that look and at a great price. a couple of differences, it's a traditional stop watch chrono complication instead of a day and date complication
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905...1?keywords=timex+sierra&qid=1579618635&sr=8-1


Thanks. I have seen them and they are good looking, I just want something more rugged. There are so many variations that I'm sitting on the fence with.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> Thanks. I have seen them and they are good looking, I just want something more rugged. There are so many variations that I'm sitting on the fence with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


The only thing more rugged than that one is the Sierra Shock 'TW4B01500' or Rugged '	T49986 ' but believe me.. that Chrono is a staple and can take abuse very well.. The case is very well constructed and looks very good with the hollow hands.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an ebay find i didn't expect to win, but forced myself to...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> an ebay find i didn't expect to win, but forced myself to...


OK Mr... now you need to go for one of those nice SW927s


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Rare Sight on this one.. not too over priced but not a bargain either.
> TX Expedition Chrono


I scored one of these for $25-30 on clearance about 10 years ago, and wore the heck out of it. Great watch. When one of the alarm contacts wore out and snapped off, I went to the trouble of buying a couple of the same watch for parts and swapping movements, but they each had their own problems. I scored a NOS one from eBay a couple of months ago, but left it in the US when I was home for Christmas because I'm not ready to wear it. I'd like to get a specific black band like I bought for the last one, but I don't think I'll find it without getting the watch it was intended for, which would set me back $100+. I don't think I'll be getting that band.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> OK Mr... now you need to go for one of those nice SW927s


haha i'm not wild about chronos (no offense meant) and this one looks confusing enough! hope i can figure it out...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> haha i'm not wild about chronos (no offense meant) and this one looks confusing enough! hope i can figure it out...


As long as you are not planning on trekking with it and finding your way... at least on mine.... the compass function is pretty bizarre and not very accurate. Using the minute hand and hour hand method works better.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bazman said:


> Thanks. I have seen them and they are good looking, I just want something more rugged. There are so many variations that I'm sitting on the fence with.


As Wolfsatz says, Timex are pretty rugged - from what I've seen the M905 generally has a problem with Indiglo (probably from moisture intrusion) and stuck date wheel. Neither of these problems seems to occur from physical abuse. Any Timex that is labeled "rugged", on the watch itself, is indeed ruggedized with additional protective measures.

So, an outdoorsey field watch like the Scout is not a bit more rugged than a pretty little Easy Reader. In fact, due to the delicate stems of large-cased Timex, I'd wager the Easy Reader could take more abuse.

But an M905 in any watch can take a beating that would kill a mechanical.
The loud Timex Tick is no accident. It has great torque and the "sloppiness" allows for a robust design.

Many (NOT all) Timex dials can be "sterilized". It's the plastic looking dials that can be cleaned. (Black or matte surfaces are usually a removable type of paint.)
Here's a Highland St (hands from a Metal Field) with some lettering removed:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

.... there is something about Stainless Steel that just draws you in....

Lego by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

.... there is something about Stainless Steel that just draws you in....

Lego by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> The only thing more rugged than that one is the Sierra Shock 'TW4B01500' or Rugged '	T49986 ' but believe me.. that Chrono is a staple and can take abuse very well.. The case is very well constructed and looks very good with the hollow hands.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yup the Sierra Shock I was going to recommend that one first but I thought it looked TOO rugged LOL but yeah Sierra Shock maybe exactly what you are looking for stainless steel, shock resistance and 100 m water resistance


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> .... there is something about Stainless Steel that just draws you in.... /QUOTE]
> 
> Its shiny !


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Got this really clean 8 lap Triathlon just recently. I had a classic Ironman 8 lap growing up but quite honestly, I really like the more subdued black/grey/red look of this Triathlon. It weighs nothing and fits great on the wrist.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> The only thing more rugged than that one is the Sierra Shock 'TW4B01500' or Rugged '	T49986 ' but believe me.. that Chrono is a staple and can take abuse very well.. The case is very well constructed and looks very good with the hollow hands.


I already have the Sierra Shock all in black which I wear from time to time. I just love the knurled goodness of the T49823 and its other versions above all the others.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Rare Sight on this one.. not too over priced but not a bargain either.
> TX Expedition Chrono


I'm just not drawn to it for some reason. I feel like I should like it, but there is just something about it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> I'm just not drawn to it for some reason. I feel like I should like it, but there is just something about it.


Well . then go for the real McCoy.. there is one at the bay for $100 bucks new. The black one.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

cayabo said:


> As Wolfsatz says, Timex are pretty rugged - from what I've seen the M905 generally has a problem with Indiglo (probably from moisture intrusion) and stuck date wheel. Neither of these problems seems to occur from physical abuse. Any Timex that is labeled "rugged", on the watch itself, is indeed ruggedized with additional protective measures.
> 
> So, an outdoorsey field watch like the Scout is not a bit more rugged than a pretty little Easy Reader. In fact, due to the delicate stems of large-cased Timex, I'd wager the Easy Reader could take more abuse.
> 
> ...


I actually wouldn't be wearing them in many situations where I would need them to be rugged, or to take a beating. I just love the style of them. I'm kicking myself that I didn't notice them when they were still being made.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well . then go for the real McCoy.. there is one at the bay for $100 bucks new. The black one.


Do you have a link to it, as I can't see it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> Do you have a link to it, as I can't see it?


Black Expedition


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Black Expedition


Thanks 

Edit: Aaargh! It doesn't ship to my address either. o|


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> sorry... yes... toddsnyder.com forgot to add that. See link below. Still working today.


I saw the sale the other day, and when I saw the shipping prices I decided against it. But.....I have now just bought them both thanks to the discount code you mentioned. It basically cancelled out the shipping costs. :-!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> I saw the sale the other day, and when I saw the shipping prices I decided against it. But.....I have now just bought them both thanks to the discount code you mentioned. It basically cancelled out the shipping costs. :-!


do you still want me to inquire the shipping cost from here to Scottish land for the Knurled one ?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> do you still want me to inquire the shipping cost from here to Scottish land for the Knurled one ?


Yes, definitely. That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> Yes, definitely. That would be great, thanks.


Cheapest - aprox $25
Registered - adds about $10-15 to above 
Priority (which adds Insurance) aprox. $50

This is based on a small box and adding my Rhino rubbing stone that is about the weight of a heavy watch + related cushioning...



> Shipping:FREE Expedited Shipping | See details
> 
> Item location:
> Kansas City, Missouri, United States
> ...





> Subtotal (1 item)	$94.75
> Shipping	Free
> Tax*	$5.02
> Order total	$99.77


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Cheapest - aprox $25
> Registered - adds about $10-15 to above
> Priority (which adds Insurance) aprox. $50
> 
> This is based on a small box and adding my Rhino rubbing stone that is about the weight of a heavy watch + related cushioning...


Thanks for doing that. I think Registered would be good, as it should add more security for the delivery.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


Where did you find this? Very cool looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Kaleidoscope Brown Ameritus Diver (honestly, I don't know what this watch is called - it seems to have a different name every time I see it for sale):


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

I had no idea Timex had these designs. I have several vintage ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Casualwatchguy said:


> Where did you find this? Very cool looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is a japanese domestic market model. a similar watch is sold at timex.com and is called the "welton." both are based off the ingersoll midget from 100 years ago.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Kaleidoscope Brown Ameritus Diver (honestly, I don't know what this watch is called - it seems to have a different name every time I see it for sale):
> 
> View attachment 14804763


I dare you.. I double dare you... make this a GMT with a bezel swap if possible... with 12 hour markers.. This would make this watch just sublime.

I think some of the resellers do come up with their own names...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I dare you.. I double dare you... make this a GMT with a bezel swap if possible... with 12 hour markers.. This would make this watch just sublime.
> 
> I think some of the resellers do come up with their own names...


Doesn't it already have the bezel for a GMT?

Since it doesn't have Indiglo, there would be no loss by going to a non-Timex movement that had a GMT hand.
If I knew of a direct replacement, I'd do it.

BTW - this was sent to me because the couldn't repair a 1st Gen Military Field. Not exactly similar watches:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Doesn't it already have the bezel for a GMT?


yes.. but if you change the bezel to a 12 hour bezel, then you have a GMT without having to swap the movement. I am assuming that that bezel does rotate.

something like this:


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

When are we going to get a bona fide Timex sub-forum for all these threads?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> When are we going to get a bona fide Timex sub-forum for all these threads?


Been there.. done that. have the T shirt... you are going to get the very incredible and un-logical answers from the mods... not enough traffic.. blah blah blah...

However: 
Smart Watches 
Threads: 479
Posts: 6,253

A. Lange & Söhne
Threads: 399
Posts: 5,133

Apple Watches (aren't these smart watches?) ¯\_("o")_/¯ ¯\_("o")_/¯
Threads: 368
Posts: 8,621

Just this thread alone.. puts those to Forums to shame:

Is there truly no love for Timex?
Replies: 7,097
Views: 1,003,805

Timex Tuesday (and perhaps Thursday at some point)
Replies: 2,341
Views: 191,654

Totally obsessed with .... ... Timex....
Replies: 1,584
Views: 234,647

The Timex Expedition Appreciation Thread
Replies: 1,236
Views: 345,806

Another Timex Reissue - The Q - thoughts?
Replies: 673
Views: 77,687

Timex IRONMAN Appreciation Thread
Replies: 502
Views: 77,570

Timex Mods - Anything you got?
Replies: 451
Views: 68,382

Waterbury Wednesday
Replies: 133
Views: 16,706

Indiglo Power Shots
Replies: 83
Views: 9,216

Then you have the Timex Q, Expedition, Ironman, Waterbury, Indiglo, Timex Mods. Enough for at least a good sub-forum.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Pilotbury today:

(Resin Camper with Waterbury 42 dial and blacked out hands)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just arrived!!


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

cayabo said:


> The Pilotbury today:
> 
> (Resin Camper with Waterbury 42 dial and blacked out hands)
> 
> View attachment 14806695


Wow, that looks great!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Don_S said:


> Wow, that looks great!


Thanks.

It was "inspired" by the Damasko DA-20 Black:


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

What do you all think of the Keone Nunes models? 
I like the look, but style-wise it doesn't seem very "Timex."


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Just arrived!!
> 
> View attachment 14807325


Ohh my !! that is one good model... how do you like it so far?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ohh my !! that is one good model... how do you like it so far?


So far so good and thanks again Wolfsatz....very nice polished / finished 37 mm ss case & back, great silver (slightly sunburst) dial and real nice chromed hands and digits, and yes the vintage Timex domed plastic crystal, smallish day/ date not bad at all (quick set date) and the band is just ok. Overall I am very pleased and just what I was looking for..cheers p |>|>


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> What do you all think of the Keone Nunes models?
> I like the look, but style-wise it doesn't seem very "Timex."


Glad to see that unlike Todd Snider, Keone Nunes does not sem to have a problem with Indiglo https://www.timex.com/timex-x-keone-nunes-40mm-leather-strap-watch/Timex-x-Keone-Nunes-40mm-Leather-Strap-Watch.html


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Was in Macy's this afternoon during Lunch, trying to find stuff for my son, I haven't been in Macy's is quite a while so I did have to stop over to their watch section to see what they have. and to my surprise, Timex had a nice spot carved out under the glass with all the nice lighting, placed right between the Seiko section and the Hamilton section. Had a nice selection of their newer Automatics, Marlins and the Q Reissue and some Waterbury's . I honestly can't remember the last time I saw Timex having such a nice display spot . I've seen them in there before but usually up on a table or next to the mall fashion watches in a hard to find spot . 

So if you have a Macy's near you and want instant gratification instead of waiting for it to be shipped here you go it's worth checking


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

^ Good info, I might drop by.

Sport Luxury Chono:


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> So far so good and thanks again Wolfsatz....very nice polished / finished 37 mm ss case & back, great silver (slightly sunburst) dial and real nice chromed hands and digits, and yes the vintage Timex domed plastic crystal, smallish day/ date not bad at all (quick set date) and the band is just ok. Overall I am very pleased and just what I was looking for..cheers p |>|>


Is the ticking loud?

I'm deciding between brown and black now. Wish I could see them both in real life first


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Felt like something different this evening. 









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Tempus Populi said:


> Is the ticking loud?
> 
> I'm deciding between brown and black now. Wish I could see them both in real life first


I am half deaf so it's ok for me......no louder than my 70's Dynabeats....Cheers p :-d:-d


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> I am half deaf so it's ok for me......no louder than my 70's Dynabeats....Cheers p :-d:-d


Thanks guys. My order is confirmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Tempus Populi said:


> Thanks guys. My order is confirmed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish one??


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

x 2


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Wish one??


Wolfsatz talked me back into the silver one.
I'm pretty sure they're both nice pieces 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just arrived! uncertain about the compass feature: can't find a manual at timex.com


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Can't find a manual at timex.com


Not the same watch, but here's something from a temp-tide-compass that looks close:

https://usermanual.wiki/Timex/TimexETideTempCompassUserGuide716136.809909825/pdf

And here's a YouTube vid on how to calibrate your watch:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Not the same watch, but here's something from a temp-tide-compass that looks close:
> 
> https://usermanual.wiki/Timex/TimexETideTempCompassUserGuide716136.809909825/pdf
> 
> And here's a YouTube vid on how to calibrate your watch:


super helpful! the compass is not working properly as the seller replaced the battery before shipping. i'll check this out when i get home and thanks so much cayabo!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Has anyone seen/heard anything about the Three GMT in all stainless steel (TW2R43500) being discontinued? I can't find the product page on the Timex site. Everytime there's a sale, I've looked for one, but they're always "out of stock" or not included! I also saw that they were recently on clearance from End Clothing's site for just $89!!! Of course, I missed it. What a kick in the teeth.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Has anyone seen/heard anything about the Three GMT in all stainless steel (TW2R43500) being discontinued? I can't find the product page on the Timex site. Everytime there's a sale, I've looked for one, but they're always "out of stock" or not included! I also saw that they were recently on clearance from End Clothing's site for just $89!!! Of course, I missed it. What a kick in the teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some watches that are just meant to be on a bracdelet and another ones that are meant to be on a strap. This one is one that clearly weas menat to be on a strap. 
I don't think you are missing much on the bracelet....

Timex Bargain 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

@Cayabo.. look at what I found.. I did not even know this existed at all. Used but everything works just fine. 
Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jbglock said:


> Felt like something different this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you located? Where did you buy that? I want one of those Calis so bad but they're not available in the US.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> There are some watches that are just meant to be on a bracdelet and another ones that are meant to be on a strap. This one is one that clearly weas menat to be on a strap.
> I don't think you are missing much on the bracelet....


Yours does look sharp, but I prefer bare stainless, and I like it on the SS band. I sprung for a local one (Italy). Should arrive just in time for my birthday.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Where are you located? Where did you buy that? I want one of those Calis so bad but they're not available in the US.


I got it from an Ebay seller. Be prepared to haggle as the ones I have seen are at a premium price. Best of luck in finding one.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Cayabo.. look at what I found.. I did not even know this existed at all. Used but everything works just fine.
> Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I call that one the Star Trooper... for us small-wristed, it's a bit much.

Looks like that one is in good condition - the case can yellow over time on some I've seen.
And the strap appears to still be functional.
I wish there was some method to rejuvenate Timex resin straps.
I actually go to considerable effort trying to not bend mine.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14812243


I might need to dig one of those up. That gilt and salmon look great!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cvp33 said:


>


Very nice |> |>

Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

I LIKE that watch - and only $75 https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/timex-mk1-quartz-movement-black-dial-men-s-watch-tw2r68400.html?fee=9&fep=16508&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI3-fD4uSh5wIV6v_jBx2WYwg1EAkYAiABEgIMpPD_BwE


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ON the wrist for Sunday...

Star Trooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

No. No, there is absolutely NO love for Timex


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

From a couple days ago...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> From a couple days ago...


Oh snap. That dial is mesmerizing. Simply stunning.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field (2nd Gen).

Under a bright halogen light source:









Under a fluorescent light with natural light coming in from the side:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my new $15 ride! you know all about the pesky date setting ritual...


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my new arrivals. 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ironman Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well . then go for the real McCoy.. there is one at the bay for $100 bucks new. The black one.


The Real McCoy has arrived ... man.. it looks sweet on Black 
Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Real McCoy has arrived ... man.. it looks sweet on Black
> Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Oh, that's fantastic.  It does look really good. I cannot wait to get it.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> my new $15 ride! you know all about the pesky date setting ritual...


Mine says hi.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the day rolls over at 4am. while you're sleeping...the crystal is pretty hacked up but the watch took resetting just fine. any ideas if sending in to timex would be a good choice for crystal replacement? thanks, P


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

sid anyone else get an email to maybe be a little excited about? it's demise was before my time at watchuseek: should i expect any amazement here?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> sid anyone else get an email to maybe be a little excited about? it's demise was before my time at watchuseek: should i expect any amazement here?


???
where is it from ?

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ???
> where is it from ?
> 
> 10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


from the admins of the vintage timex watch forum on tapatalk. i heard it was once very active but then shut down due to discord and older members moving on. i'm anxious to see what's going to happen there!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> from the admins of the vintage timex watch forum on tapatalk. i heard it was once very active but then shut down due to discord and older members moving on. i'm anxious to see what's going to happen there!


Interesting


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

A new arrival...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I must say that Falcon Eye has my eye. The Q didn’t do anything for me but that one is a looker.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

m79 coming soon:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mossy Oaks:


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

This one for work today 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat from yesterday with company colours
SR927w by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

The seconds hand fell off my Timex Weekender some time ago and I haven't worn it since. It's just rattling around in the case, looks a bit bent too. Is it worth it/easy enough to get the glass off and (glue?) it back on?


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

watchoz said:


> The seconds hand fell off my Timex Weekender some time ago and I haven't worn it since. It's just rattling around in the case, looks a bit bent too. Is it worth it/easy enough to get the glass off and (glue?) it back on?


Congrats, you now have a quiet weekender! Go in through the back.

Pop off the backplate. Carefully hold the crown and pull out the stem. Lift out the movement, remove the seconds hand, and then put it back together.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> the day rolls over at 4am. while you're sleeping...the crystal is pretty hacked up but the watch took resetting just fine. any ideas if sending in to timex would be a good choice for crystal replacement? thanks, P


Don't send in . Better off sending into a pvt watch repair shop or investing in the simple equipment to do it yourself ! Stay away from the Timex Group repair center .


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

cayabo said:


> ^ Good info, I might drop by.
> 
> Sport Luxury Chono:
> 
> View attachment 14809443


The more I see this, the more I like it.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> I am half deaf so it's ok for me......no louder than my 70's Dynabeats....Cheers p :-d:-d


Ohh, those Dynabeats are so darn cool.

Electric watches (pre quartz) are really neat.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Happy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olds64 (May 17, 2019)

Here's a Timex I wouldn't mind getting my hands on. It's solar charged and less than $80! :-! Sorry about the big pic. :-s


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Birthday delivery! I've been wanting this model for a while. Not impressed with the band, but cool watch. Wolfsatz, you nailed the shoes on yours! The SS band looks sharp, but poorly executed. Hope everyone is having a great day!


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

watchoz said:


> The seconds hand fell off my Timex Weekender some time ago and I haven't worn it since. It's just rattling around in the case, looks a bit bent too. Is it worth it/easy enough to get the glass off and (glue?) it back on?





dodd10x said:


> Congrats, you now have a quiet weekender!
> Go in through the back. Lift out the movement, remove the seconds hand, and then put it back together.


I agree with this.
Putting the seconds hand on an M905 movement is easy, but it is a step-up in difficulty from battery replacement.

Best to start simply.

If I may be sexist, ageist and condescending here - if a teenage girl in Walmart can replace a battery, why can't you?
I guarantee you can get the movement out without ruining your watch.
It's scary the first time, but Timex are incredibly robust and easy to "work" on.

The hardest part is snapping the back on.

First time I removed a Timex movement all I had was a small screwdriver and a 2x4.

So, yes, it's worth it, just for the experience.
Check out the "Timex Mods" thread for instructions and pics, and post any questions.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

I actually purposely did this to a Weekender just to see if it would make it quieter and it really does make a difference. And I'll I did was bend the seconds hand until it snapped at the base. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Olds64 said:


> Here's a Timex I wouldn't mind getting my hands on. It's solar charged and less than $80! :-! Sorry about the big pic. :-s










get one! it's a sweet watch and worth every penny! love mine.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

dodd10x said:


> Pop off the backplate. Carefully hold the crown and pull out the stem. Lift out the movement, remove the seconds hand, and then put it back together.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


seriously? you simply pull the crown and stem straight out? no release mechanism, nothing but a strong pull?

would that apply to this watch? the inside of the crystal seems clouded and the crown sticky/gummy.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> seriously? you simply pull the crown and stem straight out? no release mechanism, nothing but a strong pull?
> 
> would that apply to this watch? the inside of the crystal seems clouded and the crown sticky/gummy.


Actually - you can yank the stem right out of an M905 and put it back in and it'll work.
I don't know if it works every time, but I do know it has worked for me.

Seriously though, NO - don't pull the stem out.
And don't clean all the gunk off the stem. A clean stem won't turn the date wheel.

There's a little tab to press:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Actually - you can yank the stem right out of an M905 and put it back in and it'll work.
> I don't know if it works every time, but I do know it has worked for me.
> 
> Seriously though, NO - don't pull the stem out.
> ...











the wealth of information held by others, and gained by simply asking. crystal has been cleaned and my first movement removal! thanks so much cayabo! you've opened my eyes to a world of possibilities!








next stop: a new strap. this ones original (i washed it, even as its leather, just to wear it a bit) a fine $16 ebay find!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a question since this is my first new Timex "Quartz". Been running now for "one wk" and is - 2 seconds and holding......is this good? No idea what movement it is...Thanks / Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Have a question since this is my first new Timex "Quartz". Been running now for "one wk" and is - 2 seconds and holding......is this good? No idea what movement it is...Thanks / Cheers p


Paul, 
seems a bit slow for -2 in a week. Most of my Analogs do lost that much in a month..


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Paul,
> seems a bit slow for -2 in a week. Most of my Analogs do lost that much in a month..


Thanks....can you regulate? How? Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks....can you regulate? How? Cheers p


No .. that I Know of... wear it for a few days consistently.. .that may be the regulation it needs.

New to the heard.. Vintage Reef Gear

Vintage ABC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Have a question since this is my first new Timex "Quartz". Been running now for "one wk" and is - 2 seconds and holding......is this good? No idea what movement it is...Thanks / Cheers p
> 
> View attachment 14828203


That seems excellent to me. The "and holding" part interests me. My suggestion is continue wearing it and check it again on a week. As odd as it may seem I have had more than one new quartz watch that seemed to settle in after a period of time and simply ran more accurate.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## VaKyle (Apr 4, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> i don't wear this often enough. i'll change that!


That's a cool watch, love the look. Just got one for my nephew's 18th birthday, he's always been a little into watches, and I'm hoping this one keep him interested as he gets older. And now I'm seriously considering picking one up for myself!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## sabot03196 (Aug 22, 2019)

I've got a Marlin Automatic reissue. I was trying to pare down the collection recently and had decided the Timex was the one to go.









I had a couple of nibbles and the one guy was serious until he read some less than stellar reviews of the watch. I'm guessing it was the noisy rotor, which to be fair is pretty loud and spins enough you notice it. However I still like the look of the watch and its lightness on the wrist. It also has one of the most comfortable straps of any of the watches I wear. So I thought, screw it. I'll keep her.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


>


How do like it? I have one sitting in my eBay cart and there's not a lot of reviews out there.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

I just bought a Timex. Yes. It's hard to believe that amongst my collection of top end, luxury watches, all well above $60, I just bought a $37 Timex. :-x


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> I just bought a Timex. Yes. It's hard to believe that amongst my collection of top end, luxury watches, all well above $60, I just bought a $37 Timex. :-x


Pictures or doesn't count!


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Pictures or doesn't count!


You do realize that I'm typing with one finger? Right? The other 9 are scratching my butt, wondering why I bought ANOTHER watch! o|


----------



## Rick1990 (Jan 29, 2020)

Really do think Timex makes some real classics! Even George Bush is a fan even though he could buy any watch he wants.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Pictures or doesn't count!


I was going to say the same thing haha 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> How do like it? I have one sitting in my eBay cart and there's not a lot of reviews out there.


i love its sensibility. and i like the idea of the cuff strap. only that the strap is poorly executed: the second keeper loop (the one not sewn into place) is so loose (brand new) that it slides out of the way with a simple twist of the wrist. kind of a bummer i've seen on other straps before.

the watch itself i adore. it's got a nice retro vibe and the manufacturing quality is high. the crown is big and easy to use but not obtrusive. the indiglo can be programmed (!!) for activation at a touch or a several seconds long blast. i'm considering getting the darker dial version. and i should have bought a Welton when they were on sale recently for half price. i like it over the welton for its case color and for the curved "timex" font. one of the little things which make it more attractive to my eye.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

I was just going through the specs on the watch I bought, because going through the specs BEFORE I bought it was too much common sense...and I noticed it says it has a _*Japanese quartz movement*_ in the description.

Huh? Is it a Miyota? Anybody have any insight in this? Given that I love the Timex military/sports looks, I'm no fan of their movement because I had a bad experience with repeated one year failures. On the other hand, after the third failure, Timex replaced it with a Guess watch and it's still working great, two decades later.

Here is the link....

https://www.amazon.ca/Timex-TW4B17000-Expedition-Pioneer-Silicone/dp/B07MC3GMS2

Sooooo......any insight on this "Japanese quartz movement" or is it Amazon puffary?

.

.

EDIT: A bit of Googling.....and they are buying Miyota automatic movement and in the Marlin. But quartz?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Spartans said:


> You do realize that I'm typing with one finger? Right? The other 9 are scratching my butt, wondering why I bought ANOTHER watch! o|


You're good. It was worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Spartans said:


> Sooooo......any insight on this "Japanese quartz movement" or is it Amazon puffary?
> 
> .


Timex use quite a few mov't that aren't Timex.

And they've used Miyota previously.

The "SR927W" chronographs are one example.
The "New England" was another.
















(the above pic proves that retroshave is the victim of feckless theivery)

BTW Retro, how about this purple one?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

someone said Purple?

SR927W by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1978 Timex today.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> 1978 Timex today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condition looks new. I think I saw an old ad for that watch posted here or somewhere when I was searching for the old Timex diver I had when I was a kid.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

incoming! i know nothing about TX watches. O, reason not the need...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> I know nothing about TX watches.


Properly called the TX Watch Company.
TX stood for Techno Luxury.

They all had Sapphire crystals and Super-Luminova.
One of Giorgio Galli's first projects when he was hired full-time by Timex Group was the TX line.
The cut-out chapter ring started here.
The movement is German designed and Philippine made.
The same movement can be reprogrammed for multiple uses.
Generally, it has 4 stepper motors that can be assigned any function.
(chronograph, linear chronograph, altitude, depth, day, month, date, temp, etc...)

TX folded and the movement became what is currently known as the IQ series.
While the style elements migrated into the entire Timex line.
- Like the cut-out chapter rings and "TX" crowns.

The 3-GMT is a TX without the Sapphire.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

excellent information cayabo! the back of the watch does indeed say sapphire crystal. all those motors sound like problems down the road if it ever requires service. i’ll take my chances! 

indeed it appears quite unused. thanks again!
P


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> excellent information cayabo! the back of the watch does indeed say sapphire crystal. all those motors sound like problems down the road if it ever requires service. i'll take my chances!
> 
> indeed it appears quite unused. thanks again!
> P


Did that came with an Onion and also a Pineapple? Man that is a huge crown! Looks nice though.. cool find!


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

That Falcon Eye is a looker. Have the pepsi Q and now might need to bring in his sibling!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ahhh, I love the optimism of this eBay fella - starting bid for an _Acadia _of $250 or *Buy It Now* for $350:

























The truth is, they've recently sold anywhere from $200 - $400....


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

G1Ninja said:


> Condition looks new. I think I saw an old ad for that watch posted here or somewhere when I was searching for the old Timex diver I had when I was a kid.


It is in like new condition thanks.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Ahhh, I love the optimism of this eBay fella - starting bid for an _Acadia _of $250 or *Buy It Now* for $350:
> 
> View attachment 14835309
> 
> ...


how much were these new? i'm regularly and annoyingly making a "best offer" of $125 just in case someone is sleeping haha. were they originally sold at timex.com? i really want one. but not at that pricing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Did that came with an Onion and also a Pineapple? Man that is a huge crown! Looks nice though.. cool find!


it's not arrived yet. i'm kind of hoping that in this photo the crown is pulled out to the "sleep/set" position. crown is original from what i can tell.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wearing this at work today, but think I will change over to one of the Todd Snyder's when I get home.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

travel watch. while in portland oregon.







some nice blued hand and marker accents in specific lighting.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Ranger case, Scout Dial, Easy Reader Anniversary strap:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Clam shell membrane suspension pack turns Easy Reader into desk clock.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a coupon code for Timex's site that is good for 25% off, but I can't use it. I've checked and it will take an additional 25% off of currently discounted items too. PM/DM me if you can put it to use.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Clam shell membrane suspension pack turns Easy Reader into desk clock.
> 
> View attachment 14838721


It even ticks as loud as desk clock....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Nearly a year after we first reintroduced the Q Timex collection with our Q Timex 1979 Reissue, we present the Timex M79 Automatic. This latest watch is something entirely new, even though it may look familiar; where the "Q" in Q Timex indicated a quartz-powered watch, this "M" labeling signifies the 21-jewel mechanical movement at the heart of the M79.

This watch holds the same shape that defined our earlier Q Timex watch, with hidden lugs and a rotating bezel. This time, however, that bezel is of the ratcheting unidirectional variety, and since there's no battery involved, there's no functional battery hatch in the case back. When you flip this new watch over, you'll see instead an exhibition case back that displays the Japan-sourced self-winding movement within, a stunning array of levers, gears, springs and jeweled pivot points, all working together to track the passage of time.

One detail you may not see in the images here is that while our Q Timex 1979 Reissue measures 38mm across the case, the M79 is ever-so-slightly larger at 40mm. This design choice helped accommodate the larger automatic movement while maintaining a 50m water resistance rating.

https://www.timex.com/the-timex-blog/meet-our-m79-automatic.html


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

cayabo said:


> m79 coming soon:
> 
> View attachment 14822349


What is the actual status of this beauty?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

lvt said:


> What is the actual status of this beauty?


Pending/arriving.

You can join the list to be notified on timex website. Look for coming soon part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

.....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got my Timex Expedition Combo.

First thing that i HAD to do is get rid of that hideous rubber strap. I just happened to have a "mistakenly bought" band from Bertucci that is perfect for the watch.

First impressions FOR THE MONEY ($37) are 8 out of 10, with the one and only complaint is the damn plastic bezel. I don't have any watches with bezels so i was looking forward to using it on the Timex. Sadly, it's nearly invisible numbers because it's one color.

Analog legibility is excellent. Digital legibility is also excellent. Case design, excellent. Pretty impressed overall.

To be clear here, it's not pushing the Tough brothers or any number of other daily wearers for wrist time, but it will be the first choice for travel or outings.

It's on a three week "no wear time test" trial. It's sitting besides a Casio atomic and matched time. If it's within a few seconds, it will be put on daily wear rotation. Otherwise, back it goes.

First "real" Timex in about a decade. All the other Timex i bought were dirt cheap for work and they usually got damaged before they got old. Apparently watches and one inch torque wrenches don't play well.

BTW.....is there anything i can do about the bezel? I love to replace it with an actually usuable one. Has anyone tried to change it? Or mod it? With a legible bezel, it's as good as it gets....for the money.









I'll get better shots tommorrow.

EDIT....

Something interesting cropped up while wearing it. It felt uncomfortable and i couldn't fiure out why. It turns out that it has very high back and lugs that concentrates "pressure" on the wrist. It's not a heavy watch but because it doesn't spread the load AND the lugs are relativly high, one can "feel it" on the wrist more then something like the Citizen Tough, a relativly heavy watch. HOWEVER, it's not a deal breaker. I tried it out with an elastic Bond 1 NATO and it felt much better then the regular NATO. (Although the "look" of the black and grey Bond was awful.) So in a week or so, if it's time keeping is good, it's getting a dark green stretchable NATO.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Todd Snyder Military dial in T-Series case:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Todd Snyder Military dial in T-Series case:
> 
> View attachment 14843971


What is the highest you've paid for a good T-Series watch? I've seen a few but seem to be a bit higher than my comfort zone... but I know these are also a bit better.

Swap for the afternoon

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Spartans said:


> Just got my Timex Expedition Combo.
> 
> First thing that i HAD to do is get rid of that hideous rubber strap. I just happened to have a "mistakenly bought" band from Bertucci that is perfect for the watch.
> 
> ...


What about painting or 'drybrushing' the raised numbers. It would allow for the numbers to nicely contrast, though it will wear off over time. Maybe just paint the whole thing black and then with a bit of paint solvent (so long as it is safe for the plastic), gently wipe away at the raised bits. Over time, natural wear will wear away the paint and it could look pretty darned cool.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> What is the highest you've paid for a good T-Series watch?


Well, when I first saw the white-dialed T-retro, I had to have one.
So, I paid nearly $30 for the first one I found after 6 months of waiting.
It was in poor condition.

(I paid more for my Blue Q; but I didn't care, as I was planning on keeping it.)

Before the Waterburys came out, a Timex with a retail of over $100 was unthinkable, so that mindset brought down the value of the T-Series.
Nowadays, Todd Snyder sells Scouts for $130 so a T-Series on eBay for $40 doesn't seem so unreasonable.

If you're just looking to do a mod, you have to wait for one with an unremarkable dial - they occasionally come up cheap when the seller doesn't know what they have.

Really, the last year has been slim pick'ns on eBay.
Inventory is down and prices are up.

In 2016, when I started this nonsense, there were many great deals to be had - especially on lots of 3-6 watches.
Not that way anymore.

For example.
Back in 2017 you could pick up a good-as-new Scout for $25 - easily.
Now a beat up crusty strapped Scout costs that much.

Used Metal Fields would go for $10-12 all day long.
Now the same used watch is $20 - it's a bit weird.

Even Fairfields have gone up...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Well, when I first saw the white-dialed T-retro, I had to have one.
> So, I paid nearly $30 for the first one I found after 6 months of waiting.
> It was in poor condition.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... my pricing model is like this:

Anything higher than $50 - Usually new and Stainless steel is a must.. OR has to be one of those hard to get vintage timex. I target the Waterbury's at 50 to 70 for good the Chronos.

between $30 to $50 - Brass OK.. The Mk1 came at this price... even for the SS and the Alum ones.

Below $30... it is my sweet spot.. like these:

Lego and Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> What about painting or 'drybrushing' the raised numbers. It would allow for the numbers to nicely contrast, though it will wear off over time. Maybe just paint the whole thing black and then with a bit of paint solvent (so long as it is safe for the plastic), gently wipe away at the raised bits. Over time, natural wear will wear away the paint and it could look pretty darned cool.


Thought about that but i doubt the paint will wear well.

As soon as it's past it's accuracy test, then i will try to remove the bezel and see if i can get one at a HUGE watch parts place near me. If i can get a white on black 60 minute bezel, it may be a bit off style wise, but the usability goes off the charts. It has relativly huge digital display, but still too dangerous to focus on in twisty roads. On the other hand, a really legible bezel makes it a great timer. One can see a close approximation relative to the bezel position.....AND dead on digital timing.

Going to watch some videos and hope i get it right....


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Spartans said:


> Thought about that but i doubt the paint will wear well.
> 
> As soon as it's past it's accuracy test, then i will try to remove the bezel and see if i can get one at a HUGE watch parts place near me. If i can get a white on black 60 minute bezel, it may be a bit off style wise, but the usability goes off the charts. It has relativly huge digital display, but still too dangerous to focus on in twisty roads. On the other hand, a really legible bezel makes it a great timer. One can see a close approximation relative to the bezel position.....AND dead on digital timing.
> 
> Going to watch some videos and hope i get it right....


FWIW -

There was a gentleman on this site who use rit dye to make a gray Ironman Shock dark green.

Unfortunately, his pics seem to not show up (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-ironman-stealth-mod-310115.html).

Also -

Timex made 3 different Ana-digi's that had a rotating bezel - might be easier to just buy one of these:

T45181 is the most common,









[currently available brand new from Timex on eBay for $35.75]

It was available in my favorite version, blue (T41301):









or black/gray (T45171) as well.









Then there's the re-issue of the model that preceded those above - The NSN-1K:
(though it has a NEWS bezel instead of time)


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

cayabo said:


> FWIW -
> 
> There was a gentleman on this site who use rit dye to make a gray Ironman Shock dark green.
> 
> ...


That bezel looks GREAT. Also will help by protecting the crystal. Plastic is not the issue, it's legibility.

I'm going to call Timex.ca, but I have very little hope they will be of any help. Ditto for Timex.com. The fastest way is simply buy another watch and cobble it up....if it fits.

Unlike Citizen which is VERY cooperative if you want to buy parts from them, some companies think they are making some exotic and exclusive parts.

These guys have an amazing inventory of parts. My hope is that they have a metal bezel with minute increments. Otherwise, I'm hunting down the watch you suggested.

https://www.somalcanada.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIheTpkLS75wIVwcDACh2YAQl9EAAYASAAEgK3W_D_BwE

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Erik10893 (Dec 20, 2017)

Timex is a great watch to start with!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Spartans said:


> I'm going to call Timex.ca, but I have very little hope they will be of any help. Ditto for Timex.com.
> 
> Unlike Citizen which is VERY cooperative if you want to buy parts from them, some companies think they are making some exotic and exclusive parts.


I doubt very much that Timex can help you.

Here in North America they never bothered fixing watches - their repair service was to keep your watch and send you a new one.
So they don't have part inventory to select from.

Last year they started sending watches back to the Philippines, where they are made, for service.
I don't imagine they have inventory either, since it is such a new process.

Good luck.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just received a new (old stock?) strap for the Ironman on the left. Super comfortable. What a great design.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

cayabo said:


> I doubt very much that Timex can help you.
> 
> Here in North America they never bothered fixing watches - their repair service was to keep your watch and send you a new one.
> So they don't have part inventory to select from.
> ...


That's exactly what happened 20 years ago.....and probably true today.

I had three watches fail about a year after they replaced it. Rinse, repeat. After the third watch, they sent me a Guess watch. Funny thing, that's still working 20 years later.

I was looking through their watches and a few may may...just may be donor watches. The problem is that it's ridiculous to buy two watches to make one good one. The only upside is that I may have a spare movement out of it.

I would gladly pay an extra $10 for a better bezel. Another $10 for stainless steel. Another $30 for sapphire. But then, it wouldn't be a Timex, it would be a higher end Citizen/Seiko.

I recently bought a Casio Wavemaster. The plastic body one was $80, same movement in stainless steel and sapphire (Lineage) was $150. Paid it and happy about it.

Mehhh....watchphiles are not in Timex's radar.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Gold watch on desert camo nato.
Things that make you go "hummm?"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Gold watch on desert camo nato.
> Things that make you go "hummm?"


ah! british camo! isn't it so perfect? it's a perfect match.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks to my friend in time Mr. MoT for the PIF watch. I thought it was a bit smaller... it is actually pretty big. Thank you my Friend!

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thanks to my friend in time Mr. MoT for the PIF watch. I thought it was a bit smaller... it is actually pretty big. Thank you my Friend!
> 
> Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have this same watch and I really like it the indiglo is really good, I think I got mine l about 15 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Erik10893 said:


> Timex is a great watch to start with!


Timex is a great watch to start with... 
to keep on going ... 
and takes a licking and keeps on ticking... or better said.. Also great a great watch to take you to the Finish!

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The inappropriately named Expedition Rugged Field Chrono (large exposed crown is easy to bust off) - which they now have changed to just the Field Chrono:









And some pics of less common versions currently available from Timex:

























This one seems to be discontinued at Timex USA but still available at some retailers:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The inappropriately named Expedition Rugged Field Chrono (large exposed crown is easy to bust off) - which they now have changed to just the Field Chrono:
> 
> View attachment 14846735
> 
> ...


Like Todd Snyder

TS Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i bought this on ebay as an "intelligent quartz compass" though most prominently it is GMT/works time. the battery is dead and i'm replacing that today.

there are no case markings on the back. would any of you modern timex pros have an idea what the model number is so i can begin to figure out how to use it?

many thanks! P


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> would any of you have an idea what the model number is?


That's a strange one.
It looks like the movement and dial are very similar to a "World Time" IQ - like the T2N943 (which has a "dog-bowl" case like the 3-GMT).
But it's not quite the same - yours has "1854" and says "WINTER SUMMER" and is missing the "24".
Also, the printing is in white instead of chrome.









Notice how the TX (where the IQ movement was introduced) has "WINTER SUMMER":









Yours has an unusual case/bezel and hands - like a compass watch.
Especially odd is the "E" compass hand from an Expedition.
And there is no chapter ring - to make the dial smaller?
The missing "24" and placement of the small hands over city names supports this.

At first I thought you may be in possession of a "Mod".
Maybe someone had 2 watches and was trying to get one working?

I'm beginning to think this is more than that.
Preproduction sample? Test mock-up? Design Study?
Something released only for the India market?
Some rare Timex that is both World Time and compass, T-Series and Expedition?
I can't find any Timex with the same bezel or case or dial or hands.
I've even looked at Nautica and Guess (They use the IQ movement) and can't find any of the parts.

Does yours have Indiglo?
Even though there's nothing special on the back, could you post a pic?
And what's the diameter? It looks smaller than a normal World Time.

I'd look for instructions for an IQ World Time...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dreaded double post.

How's this:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pinkalicious.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

thats a curious thought cayabo! very sleuthy. in fact, the watch strap says "sample" and the case back has a few scribed numbers and digits: "QC 634" and "37"

so perhaps it is an early production model. a bigger bummer is that the battery holder wont maintain contact with the watch when reinstalled: it runs when you hold it down with your finger, but when screwed in and tightened it stops. it seems the battery carrier is a little warped, and with a part ill assume is unreplaceable ill probably send it back (an ebay purchase) which is a shame, because its in pristine condition, except the raspy case back which looks a bit skinned up.

lets see if i can attach some photos as an edit.
thanks for your continued amazing advice!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

thats a curious thought cayabo! very sleuthy. in fact, the watch strap says "sample" and the case back has a few scribed numbers and digits: "QC 634" and "37"

so perhaps it is an early production model. a bigger bummer is that the battery holder wont maintain contact with the watch when reinstalled: it runs when you hold it down with your finger, but when screwed in and tightened it stops. it seems the 
battery carrier is a little warped, and with a part ill assume is unreplaceable ill probably send it back (an ebay purchase) which is a shame, because its in pristine condition, except the raspy case back with looks a bit skinned up.

lets see if i can attach some photos as an edit.
thanks for your continued amazing advice!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> thats a curious thought cayabo! very sleuthy. in fact, the watch strap says "sample" and the case back has a few scribed numbers and digits: "QC 634" and "37"
> 
> so perhaps it is an early production model. a bigger bummer is that the battery holder wont maintain contact with the watch when reinstalled: it runs when you hold it down with your finger, but when screwed in and tightened it stops. it seems the
> battery carrier is a little warped, and with a part ill assume is unreplaceable ill probably send it back (an ebay purchase) which is a shame, because its in pristine condition, except the raspy case back with looks a bit skinned up.
> ...


Maybe you should wait to see if someone here is interested in buying it from you.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Dreaded double post.
> 
> How's this:
> 
> ...


My wife liked the new Timex Standard with Snoopy as valentines... and then I show her this o ne.. and she did not like the kiss on the dial....

I also think is some type of a mod going bad.. more like a Franken.. the band is not a Timex either ... the case does not look like any of the IQ line or such. The dial reminds a bit of the IQ Flyback that I have.. about 10 years old.

The dial has the same type of World Complication as the one with world cities... which means you have to have a movable bezel.. but not a compass bezel. ???

Does the compass works?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Valentine's 20% OFF code selected models.. which actually include some pretty new models.. like the Standard (3 Hander ).. which now has better pictures of the back case that matches the chrono.. Stainless Steel... however, the $99 Norway and even the Easy Reader.. which traditionally been made off Brass.... also has the back case with SS... which makes me suspicious because none of these watches have the traditional specs.

Some 20% Notables:


New Standard
New ER
Allied Compass
Welton
New Expedition Field
Acadia Nasa 

and the Sale section has the Timex x Todd Snyder Blackjack Inspired 40mm Fabric Strap Watch for 68.99.. but can't stack the 20% coupon .. booh <|<|<|<|


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> My wife liked the new Timex Standard with Snoopy as valentines... and then I show her this o ne.. and she did not like the kiss on the dial....
> 
> I also think is some type of a mod going bad.. more like a Franken.. the band is not a Timex either ... the case does not look like any of the IQ line or such. The dial reminds a bit of the IQ Flyback that I have.. about 10 years old.
> 
> ...


What if it works as world time AND compass? It's got the cities on the outer edge of the dial and the compass markings on the bezel. Would be interesting to know if this is a test model for something that didn't end up getting produced.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> What if it works as world time AND compass? It's got the cities on the outer edge of the dial and the compass markings on the bezel. Would be interesting to know if this is a test model for something that didn't end up getting produced.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


i think it is world time and compass. the compass hand is the same as my titanium e-compass watch, though i'm not certain how the world time works.

i wrote a small snippet above concerning the battery, and the "sample" strap and the case markings.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> What if it works as world time AND compass? It's got the cities on the outer edge of the dial and the compass markings on the bezel. Would be interesting to know if this is a test model for something that didn't end up getting produced.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Not Likely. you need at least 3 buttons besides the crown to be able to accomplish the GMT without a rotating bezel.. such as the newest World Time that just got disconetinued (on the sale section)

NVM.. maybe.... I see that one also has 4 button. Anyway.. still looks a bit off even as a 'sample model'


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Just picked these up off of ebay. My first hand winders. Already have a blister from setting the day/date. Threw them on some straps I had and liking the results. The blue will stay on burgundy leather. The champagne dial has some gray or navy perlon in it's near future.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> thats a curious thought cayabo! very sleuthy. in fact, the watch strap says "sample" and the case back has a few scribed numbers and digits: "QC 634" and "37"
> 
> so perhaps it is an early production model. a bigger bummer is that the battery holder wont maintain contact with the watch when reinstalled: it runs when you hold it down with your finger, but when screwed in and tightened it stops. it seems the battery carrier is a little warped, and with a part ill assume is unreplaceable ill probably send it back (an ebay purchase) which is a shame, because its in pristine condition, except the raspy case back which looks a bit skinned up.
> 
> thanks for your continued amazing advice!


Very interesting.

A back with no marking - highly unusual.
A case that no one has ever seen on a Timex - unusual.
A dial that looks like others, but on close inspection is quite different: No chapter ring and hands placed right on top of printing - not normal and unique.
A dial opening that looks smaller than any other World Time - unusual.
A bezel no one has ever seen on a Timex - unusual.
A compass hand from an Expedition on a World Time - wrong.
A set of too small sword hands - wrong.
A set of hands that are outlined in black on a black dial - wrong.
A Scout seconds hand on a T-Series (the "1854" makes it a T-Series) instead of the encircled "T" - wrong.

Combine the above witha strap that says "SAMPLE" and "QC" hand engraved on the back (which I assume stands for "Quality Control") and this is beginning to look like an escapee from a design studio.

Maybe they had a bunch of custom parts they wanted to discuss and threw them all in one watch???

With all the ad-hoc part selection, I'm not surprised the battery holder doesn't match the case back.
In fact, it looks like there is no movement holder - also unusual.

I did once see a lot on eBay of hundreds of TX parts. Cases, hands, backs, o-rings, crystals, etc... obviously a clean-out situation.
This could have been born from such a situation, but I'm leaning towards "Design Study".

It's the dial that gets me most. All the other odd things are really just strange part combinations. 
But the dial is unique and had to be manufactured, not modified.
This makes me think it came from Timex.

What's the diameter?
And strap width?

I see you got it from a USA seller.
He's got good feedback and seems legit.
(Though I chuckled about "Amazing Conservation".)

















Weird weird weird...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> A back with no marking - highly unusual.
> A case that no one has ever seen on a Timex - unusual.
> ...


-there is a white moon-shaped movement holder not pictured. i wonder if it would help keep the battery in contact with the "motherboard?"
-the watch case is 40mm
-the right pushers operate the compass-both upper and lower pushers, but i'm sure it needs calibration to work properly. 
-the left pusher seems to operate the "winter/summer" mode. 
-there is no indiglo. 
-the lugs are 22mm
-the compass bezel does not rotate. which mainly makes the compass and world time redundant doesn't it?

i like it a lot. but with the battery issue, i have no desire to keep it. i'll fiddle with it a bit more tonight tho...









it doesn't help with the battery issue...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> -there is a white moon-shaped movement holder not pictured. i wonder if it would help keep the battery in contact with the "motherboard?"
> -the watch case is 40mm
> -the right pushers operate the compass-both upper and lower pushers, but i'm sure it needs calibration to work properly.
> -the left pusher seems to operate the "winter/summer" mode.
> ...


with all due respect... there is a saying from my hometown.. "not everything that shines is gold"

Sometimes, I spend hours browsing for good deals @ the bay and I see all kinds of 'rip offs' from the timex datejust selling for a few hundred dollars; to 'nothing special' being sold as 'rare / vintage / or the very commondly used NOS... how can something be NOS if it is used?

Don't be so quick to pull the trigger.. and perhaps even consult with us.. or other forums if you think your find is going to get sniped.. which I don't think it would happen here.

IF the watch was sold as a IQ.. then go back to the seller and demand your money back. It is clearly not an IQ and very misleading IMHO.

.... as for me... tonight rocking the nicknamed by Cayabo the Storm Trooper Lap 50

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Trying to decide on one of these two watches, anybody have any experience with both that could recommend me which one to go with? Or maybe an entirely different Timex watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Shiny Chrono ...

Hope you like it ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

..


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Military Chrono ..

Hope you like it ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

..


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Siddy said:


> Trying to decide on one of these two watches, anybody have any experience with both that could recommend me which one to go with? Or maybe an entirely different Timex watch.
> 
> View attachment 14851161
> 
> ...


I got the 3 hander Fairfield... that is more like a Preppy Dressy watch.. and not very outdoorsy (rugged) as in an expedition. The finishes are done towards dressing up and are very nicely done.

IN contrast, The bottom one is more like a rugged Expedition.. but since you are not citing models or referenced links... not sure what that is exaclty. But looks like a Scout Chronorpah.. which are a bit more rugged and more for the outdoors type. HOwever, the white dial makes it also very casual watch for other occassions.

They are both great watches. I would put the Fairfield on top as far as quality. I think the 2nd one is a Weekender Oversized... so yes. the Fairfield is on another tier higher than the Weekender. a bit better watch.

if you like the Fairfield... and are in the US.. there are a few on sale at 20% of retail at timex.com

Super Nova .. on sale... still a bit over priced. but looks nice.

Today rocking the EmeRald no date

EmeRald by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

marathonna said:


> Shiny Chrono ...
> 
> Hope you like it ...
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^ Mouth Waters ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


>


I like the looks, but when I looked at the specs, the bezel doesn't rotate. VERY annoying because it looks like a highly useable bezel.

Can you confirm that?


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got the 3 hander Fairfield... that is more like a Preppy Dressy watch.. and not very outdoorsy (rugged) as in an expedition. The finishes are done towards dressing up and are very nicely done.
> 
> IN contrast, The bottom one is more like a rugged Expedition.. but since you are not citing models or referenced links... not sure what that is exaclty. But looks like a Scout Chronorpah.. which are a bit more rugged and more for the outdoors type. HOwever, the white dial makes it also very casual watch for other occassions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input and yes the second one is a Weekender Chrono, forgot to put links. I am leaning towards the Fairfield as I need a more dressy watch in my collection and already have many casual ones.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Spartans said:


> I like the looks, but when I looked at the specs, the bezel doesn't rotate. VERY annoying because it looks like a highly useable bezel.
> 
> Can you confirm that?


yes! the bezel is fixed. it doesn't rotate. looks great tho huh?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> I like the looks, but when I looked at the specs, the bezel doesn't rotate. VERY annoying because it looks like a highly useable bezel.
> 
> Can you confirm that?


Timex does very awesome looking fake bezels... which annoy the #$T^ out of me.. since they have the capability of actually doing good bezels. It is nuts that they put rotating bezels on resin models.. but not many of the Brass models get an actual working bezel.

HINT: something I learned from another WUS member.... you can tell that is not a 'good' bezel, because the 30 is up side up... and if it was a rotating bezel, the 30 would be up side down.

To Illustrate (PIF NATO STRAP BY COTTONTOP)
Vistok Strap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex does very awesome looking fake bezels... which annoy the #$T^ out of me.. since they have the capability of actually doing good bezels. It is nuts that they put rotating bezels on resin models.. but not many of the Brass models get an actual working bezel.
> 
> HINT: something I learned from another WUS member.... you can tell that is not a 'good' bezel, because the 30 is up side up... and if it was a rotating bezel, the 30 would be up side down.
> 
> ...


 I just bought the Expedition Combo and looked forward to using the working bezel...except it's nearly useless because it's one color.

Worse, I called Timex and there is no such thing as a parts department. Any hope of finding another bezel requires that I buy another watch. Kind of total bs because I like the Combo, but it's not worth a few hundred bucks. I wrote another previous post about it.

Mehhh....one less sale for Timex..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> I just bought the Expedition Combo and looked forward to using the working bezel...except it's nearly useless because it's one color.
> 
> Worse, I called Timex and there is no such thing as a parts department. Any hope of finding another bezel requires that I buy another watch. Kind of total bs because I like the Combo, but it's not worth a few hundred bucks. I wrote another previous post about it.
> 
> Mehhh....one less sale for Timex..


That watch has been on my radar... but it is too pricey for my cheap bones..... Even at a reduced price form full MSRP... Do you want to trade? I got a Vintage Expedition with a rotating bidirectional bezel that does not get enough wrist time.

The Timex Parts department is called Ebay. Just ask Cayabo or Paul H.

Did you get the Expedition Chrono yet?

Just re-read the post... not sure if you are aware of the Katmai.. which I am guessing.. has the same movement as the one you bought... I don't undertand Timex pricing... the Katmai is cheeper... but has the contrast you are speaking of.

I got mine at Wallys for a mere $25 bucks..... they axed one carrousel of timex... so they now have very limited of the fugly models.

... part 3... 
so I guess Brass is more expensive than resin... thus the price difference.... the Katmai is all resin case.... 


> > Case Material: Low Lead Brass


Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Katmai Cammo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> That watch has been on my radar... but it is too pricey for my cheap bones..... Even at a reduced price form full MSRP... Do you want to trade? I got a Vintage Expedition with a rotating bidirectional bezel that does not get enough wrist time.
> 
> The Timex Parts department is called Ebay. Just ask Cayabo or Paul H.
> 
> ...


What Expedition Chrono? I bought the greenish Combo. See below.

For a $37 watch, can't complain.....well, almost can't complain. Look back several pages and I put some thoughts down about it. As a travel/outings watch, excellent. I'm not going to cry about losing/damaging the Timex versus my Citizen Toughs or other more expensive and rarer watches.

Right now, it's past week two and had lost about a second. That's stationary at about 63F. I'm betting it's dead on when I wear it and maybe a tad fast in the old country with ambient temperature in the 90s.

It's time to place an order with Cheapest NATO Straps for an olive NATO. I'm also going to to my local watch parts store to see if they have some solution for the bezel.

Then again.....I always wanted to buy a 3D printer...

View attachment 14844077


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ill post a picture of it tomorrow with good lighting 

You got a deal at $37 



Sent from my Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Took the Katmai for a walk around the Neighborhood's trails.... almost 10:08

Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my living timex and my maybe dead one: a fresh battery wont resuscitate it. sad day! it was running, slow but running.

any ideas?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Gave it away to a friend some three years ago, after wearing it myself for another three before that. Got him a Waterbury now and Intelligent Quartz came back to me. Home sweet home 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> my living timex and my maybe dead one: a fresh battery wont resuscitate it. sad day! it was running, slow but running.
> 
> any ideas?


PM sent....cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> PM sent....cheers p
> 
> View attachment 14855975


thank you paul!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Expedition Scout

Testing out an old Swatch rubber strap from a long retired piece. I know, it looks a bit weird on the proprietary strap, but it actually gives it more of a rugged vibe imo.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new, from todd snyder.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> new, from todd snyder.


How do you like it?? Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> How do you like it?? Cheers p


well i'm not super selective. i love its appearance and quartz ease/accuracy. i don't usually go in for day/dates but i was caught up by the design ethic of this model: it's accurate to watches of 50 years ago and the dial looks good with the two day date windows.

i'm sure it's as pleasing as any other timex. and isn't that the great thing about them?

i know you have the same model (mine arrived just today) and are you pleased with it so far Paul?

P


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> well i'm not super selective. i love its appearance and quartz ease/accuracy. i don't usually go in for day/dates but i was caught up by the design ethic of this model: it's accurate to watches of 50 years ago and the dial looks good with the two day date windows.
> 
> i'm sure it's as pleasing as any other timex. and isn't that the great thing about them?
> 
> ...


Yes I have the silver dial and like it .... was looking to buy the blk...Cheers p want to sell? ;-);-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DuePistoni (Jun 10, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## DuePistoni (Jun 10, 2018)

My Allied chronograph on a ColaReb vintage strap.

View attachment 14860609


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

For anyone who's interested, seller "watchgrabber" has some pretty solid deals on Timex watches. The product listings say they are a "daily deal," but I couldn't tell you how long the prices will hold. I can only tell you that I just picked up two SS MK1 3-handers for just under $80 before tax. Shipping was free.

For example, they have SS MK1 Chronos for about $50. The first series green, white, and black models are included in this, but I didn't see the second series MK1s (for example: non-triangular hour markers, brass colored case, leather strap). I also can't say if they have all of the first series models. They had some with colored crystals (California?), aluminum case, and a green resin case.

I picked these up:

To match my green MK1 Chronos (TW2R68100)









For the case (TW2T10300)









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SubSeconds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14863935


Closest thing Timex has done to a Speedmaster homage. Looks good. What year/model is it? Because I haven't seen anything like it on the net.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Spartans said:


> Closest thing Timex has done to a Speedmaster homage. Looks good. What year/model is it? Because I haven't seen anything like it on the net.


Gavox makes a very similar model called the squadron.
This actually came out after Timex'.









I don't know the year. 
RetroShave is a bit of an expert on this model, maybe he can chime in.

They're all stainless steel.
The dial and hands are actually quite small for a Ø40mm watch.
(Mine, in black, wears more like a Ø38mm)
The leather strap is well done.
It seems many WUS members have had this watch and let it go, prior to becoming "Watch Enthusiasts" - only to have pangs of regret when they see one now.
They were fairly cheap in the day and owners didn't fully realize what a deal they had.

Here's some of the models I know about:
(I think I'm missing a couple)

T42351









T42331









T42361









T45941









T45951









Most of them that come up are well worn and beat.
A good condition one is about $80 on the Bay.
If you get it with the original strap in good condition then it's more.

Problems to look for:
The Indiglo can malfunction
The backs are difficult on this model, so they can be very scratched
The wires for the alarm can come off and rattle around on the dial.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Lovely!
I'm still debating this vs the Seiko Presage red model. Size isn't a consideration.. Just $$ and time...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Any idea what year this nos?? Thanks / Cheers p :think:



Sorry no prize.... ;-)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Any idea what year this nos?? Thanks / Cheers p :think:
> 
> Sorry no prize.... ;-)


On the bottom of the dial are a series of (tiny) numbers. The last 2 digits of the whole thing are the year.

I imagine 1970's...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Any idea what year this nos??


25569-10679


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> On the bottom of the dial are a series of (tiny) numbers. The last 2 digits of the whole thing are the year.
> 
> I imagine 1970's...


No date at the bottom just "Taiwan"....thinking mid / late 70's ....thanks p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cayabo said:


> 25569-10679


You got it thanks Mate / Cheers p :-!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> You got it thanks Mate / Cheers p :-!


Yuppers.

25569-10679

M106 day/date movement made in 1979.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yuppers.
> 
> 25569-10679
> 
> M106 day/date movement made in 1979.


Thanks guys - appreciated!! p Warmed it up..wound it up and away it went after 41 yrs :-d:-d


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Any idea what year this nos?? Thanks / Cheers p :think:
> 
> Sorry no prize.... ;-)











are you still shopping Paul? lolz.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> are you still shopping Paul? lolz.


*No but anyone can have my nos '79 for $1000...... ;-)*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Pure Timex Perfection

Perfection by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> are you still shopping Paul? lolz.


I offered him $3 last week just to waste his time. I can't believe he doesn't have a filter set up on offers.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> I offered him $3 last week just to waste his time. I can't believe he doesn't have a filter set up on offers.


Gentlemen seem to be of certain variety. 3$ seem to be right for a gamble on 1979 "original" Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> I offered him $3 last week just to waste his time. I can't believe he doesn't have a filter set up on offers.


haha! i offered $34.80, no response as of yet.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Was browsing the Bay and finally found the "compass" hand that was used on that unique _Compass Time DEMO_ - turns out it is from a Tide and Temp Expedition:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00652.jpg


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14866001


I want one!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

^ That looks like it's 38mm and even a quartz. Resembles that Cincinnati Watch Company field watch that only came in automatic, please tell me it ticks quiet.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> ^ That looks like it's 38mm and even a quartz. Resembles that Cincinnati Watch Company field watch that only came in automatic, please tell me it ticks quiet.


NO.. it is 40mm .. but at $25 .. you cannot go wrong with this one. Timex TW2R22900

Timex TW2R22800 the one pictured... enabling Loud Ticks Galore! |>

if you want 38mm pure blisss.. the ER POP has you covered Easy Reader Color Pop 38mm Watch TW2R62400


> Item specifics
> Condition:
> New with tags: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is ... Read more
> Gender: Men's
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Speaking of the Devil... from last week converstation

Brand New on Sale @ the bay TX Outlet ... not a bargain per say.. but also not on the high side. Sweet Ticker highly recommended if you like the GMT gadgetry. :-!:-!:-!
Timex Men's Waterbury World Time 43mm | Fabric Strap | Watch TW2R43300

:-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> ^ That looks like it's 38mm and even a quartz. Resembles that Cincinnati Watch Company field watch that only came in automatic, please tell me it ticks quiet.


It's called the _New England _- there are at least 8 men's versions.
(The women's is 36mm and not the same style.)

Notice it does NOT have Indiglo or date or a CR2016 cell.
So, it doesn't have the famously loud M905 movement.

In fact, it has an Epson movement.
I had one and can confirm that it is quiet like a "normal" quartz.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Though I'd post an EDC shot, including the Rugged Field:









After you've recovered from the boldness of a custom mod 1987 EraserMate, 
let me assure you that I'm roll'n dirty with more than 3 leads in that BIC Pencil.
Yeah, that's a Chinese Army Knife.
Things are hot, so I swing a contactless thermometer.
A genuine Maglite completes this sweet carry.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's called the _New England _- there are at least 8 men's versions.
> (The women's is 36mm and not the same style.)
> 
> Notice it does NOT have Indiglo or date or a CR2016 cell.
> ...


When you think you have heard everything @Cayabo has to said... then you learn just one more detail that pretty much no one else in the whole F71 would know.

Great Watch!

as for tonight... wearing the Vintage Reef Gear .. This has a dome crystal... and I have no clue how to use the bezel with the Tides.

Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Valentines Day 
Be Mine by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

twofer friday!


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14866001


Totally forgot about this watch now I want one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The strap on the S1 is quite nifty and I was thinking to myself "if Timex sells that for $18, I'm going to get a couple".... try $75:


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Timex V-conic made in Great Britain. Not exceptionally rare by any means but lots of eyeball.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Going with the Ironman Shock today









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cvp33 said:


> Timex V-conic made in Great Britain. Not exceptionally rare by any means but lots of eyeball.


Nice one! Gold numbers, red sweep, chrome case new one for me.cheers p |> |>


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

None whatsoever! That is why I bought a snoopy watch about a month ago from Wal-Mart and just adore it.I have to go but, It can be seen at other cartoon character watch weekend.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Going with the Ironman Shock today
> 
> View attachment 14872799
> 
> ...


where did you get this... I didn't know there was a white version of the Shock IM...

My lap 5- says hi! where did you find yours?

Star Trooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



schumacher62 said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^ Awesome Watch ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
.................................................................................
^^^ wait a minute, am I missing something here? ^^^

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

On other news...

I saw this on the timex website a few weeks ago... did not pay much attention... but T m (my new provider) has this one exclusively. 
Actually pretty well built Andriod Smartwatch... which your (kid) can call only specified numbers from the watch ala James Bond... while always providing GPS location features on demand. Pretty nifty! 
Timed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T.S. Saturday 
Snyder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hot Field Watch Saturday
Hotness and Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> where did you get this... I didn't know there was a white version of the Shock IM...
> 
> My lap 5- says hi! where did you find yours?


I picked this up pre-owned but barely used from a seller on Mercari. Got a surprisingly good price. The reference is T5K429. I haven't seen to many out there. As you already know, these things feel like little tanks. I imagine the resin will discolor over time but it's not been to bad so far with occasional use.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14872799


I'd like to get a T5K586 and put it on a plain white strap:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'd like to get a T5K586 and put it on a plain white strap:
> 
> View attachment 14875889


^^^^^^^^^ no disrespect to the Queen... but that would be a smart move ^^^^^^^^^^

3 GMT Sunday 
3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

if you could only hear the glorious cacophony of this box! my life's soundtrack...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

ManOnTime said:


> View attachment 14877655


|> |> Cheers p

1963??


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Set Up.. with Mk1 Steel 
Mk1 Birder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Zelda Approved by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PAUL H. said:


> |> |> Cheers p
> 
> 1963??


Not entirely sure, 1964 I think.

It's still early enough to still have the screw in the center of the setting device.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally got a good one on my third try! Don't know why I kept trying since I have no love for Timex whose only redeeming quality is Indiglo!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I finally got a good one on the third try. Don't know why I kept trying because I am anything but a Timex Fanboy but I do like this colorway and especially, this particular Timex example.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

sorry, posting was erratic and appeared not to take but point made


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex is on a roll....


----------



## salcuta88 (Oct 6, 2018)

Blacked out edition


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

They also have a few new colorways for the Navi autos and Marlin autos, as well as a couple of new colors for the BST. I'm a sucker for most Olive drab green watches, but I'm not sure I can abide the splash of yellow on the bezel insert. It should have been orange in my opinion. I may have to try my hand at a mod, but I'll most likely buy it. I got the orange one recently, and it is a great watch. I was considering the stealth black version, but I really am a sucker for OD. I might get both and swap the blackout display.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I might get both and swap the blackout display.


|>


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Timex is on a roll....


Interesting that they've chosen non-Indiglo movements for these.

Has market research shown that being bright doesn't make up for being loud and sloppy?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*38mm Waterbury Redwing*

I have always wanted one of these since they first came out.

I pulled the trigger since Timex isn't making them at the moment.

It is very nice:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Don't know why I kept trying since I have no love for Timex whose only redeeming quality is Indiglo!


yes Sir.. and I will be president next Elections!

they don't make good chronometers.. just ask any marathoner
Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

they suck so much.. that they needed to pull out the Snoopy Marlin out of market, the T80 and the M79.. they had design flaws....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Interesting that they've chosen non-Indiglo movements for these.
> 
> Has market research shown that being bright doesn't make up for being loud and sloppy?


I got so excited... I see Stainless Steel.. my heart jumps for joy... bracelet... booh! At least is not overpriced. But . No Indiglo.. NO SS case... hmmmm i need a stackable 20% coupon for that one!



> > Case Width: 44 mm
> > Case Material: Low Lead Brass
> > Band Color: Stainless Steel
> > Buckle/Clasp: Clasp (Deployment)
> > ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER



> THE WORLD'S MOST POPULAR WATCH
> FIRST RELEASED IN 1977, OUR ORIGINAL TIMEX EASY READER IS OUR MOST ENDURING WATCH, WITH MILLIONS IN CIRCULATION.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah...

I've tried to figure out what they mean by "Easy Reader" - and near as I can tell, it's any analog quartz Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Double post...

I think Timex does themselves a huge disservice with their limited pictures of new releases.
A straight shot.
A side shot.
A shot from straight behind.
Not even a single Iso???

At least Amazon takes the time to put the watch on a stand on video it while it rotates once.

That Essex Ave is very interesting. 
I'd really like to see some more pictures in different lighting.
Same with the Milano.

An why the #$%%&%%*&$*^* can't they archive their data?
Could I please go somewhere on the Timex site to see the 2012 product line?

Every post should have a picture; so, here's another new release:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got so excited... I see Stainless Steel.. my heart jumps for joy... bracelet... booh! At least is not overpriced. But . No Indiglo.. NO SS case... hmmmm i need a stackable 20% coupon for that one!


Here's the title of one of their new watches:

_Milano XL 38mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch_

First - 38mm isn't XL. 
By everyone's definition 38mm is a mid-sized watch.

Second - we all know that Waterbury is nicked named "Brass City" and Timex watches are usually brass. 
Timex tries to hide this with "Stainless Steel Bracelet" and "Stainless Steel Back" mumbo-jumbo.....
but this Milano actually has a Stainless Steel CASE and they've ruined it with the title.

The designers and planners at Timex must hate the Web guys.









A note of trivia.
The Milano has been available to the French women for some time:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Here's the title of one of their new watches:
> 
> _Milano XL 38mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch_
> 
> ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


I gotta ask... I just saw you posted one of the very cool Seikos SARB17 that starts my drooling ... .... and now this.... do you have an alarm on the hour to swap tickers? :think:

The World on my Wrist.. . Xeric.. actually pretty nifty ... I know I Know.. unrelated.. save your comments.

Xeric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I gotta ask... I just saw you posted one of the very cool Seikos SARB17 that starts my drooling ... .... and now this.... do you have an alarm on the hour to swap tickers? :think:
> 
> The World on my Wrist.. . Xeric.. actually pretty nifty ... I know I Know.. unrelated.. save your comments.
> 
> Xeric by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


fair enough question! i love swapping out so i wear three watches at work every day, safely transported to and from my 12 hours away from home. so, yes: one every four hours.

which leads to the question- just how productive am i at work haha.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> fair enough question! i love swapping out so i wear three watches at work every day, safely transported to and from my 12 hours away from home. so, yes: one every four hours.
> 
> which leads to the question- just how productive am i at work haha.


Very Productive for F71.. Keep at it for the quarterly Bonus!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

38mm Waterbury Red Wing without the Red Wing:


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Sooooo.....my Expedition Combo passed it's accuracy test, losses about 2 seconds every 3 weeks.

Now it's sporting a very, very comfortable stretch NATO and got itself a red marker for the bezel. It's red nail polish and of course, i got the "look" from the young cashier. Needless to say, i had to ask her if it was "my color"....while holding it next to my face. Her reaction was priceless. Lol

Pretty happy with it and now it's my first choice for travel and outings.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex been producing great looking watches since late 2000s and lack of stainless was never huge deterrent. 
I personally applaud them for keeping 38mm options alive.
The only thing i found cheesy about 38mm offerings are tapered straps. they become too girly at the buckle. 
I put my 38mm on bracelet from 1984 Texas Instruments digital (broken  ) 
Waterbury has nicer straps. not much to complain in this line.
New stainless steel models are looking very very good!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Reef Gear 
TX ReefGear Retro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My 1974 Timex Sprite year I was born  these were only sold in Europe as far as I know I picked mine up from Italy.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ecompass titanium!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dang it...

Double post and I didn't even know until Wolfsatz cheekily "Liked" both of them.

hummm.... what picture to post?????

How about this size comparison shot - 38mm, 40.5mm and 43mm:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex marketing strikes again.

Notice the title says "Urban Command Metal".
Well, the bracelet is SS as so is the bezel.

But then the typical messed up incorrectness begins.

The description plainly states - "Featuring a stainless steel case"
Then the specs contradict eveything by calling out - "Case Material: Resin"

C'mon Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> My 1974 Timex Sprite year I was born  these were only sold in Europe as far as I know I picked mine up from Italy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Same BY :-!:-!:-!:-!

I've been looking for a cool BY Timex for myself too... but keep finding only fugly ones .. or the nice ones with a year or two off. :think:

I dig it a lot... never seen that dial before. Great Find! 
:-!:-!:-!|>|>|>


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Totally under rated.. totally under the highlight.. totally worth every penny .. and a deal too $25 buckos....

The leather is nice....but this baby is destined for a nice NATO or maybe I'll try it on a Perlon...

A watch that even Link would be tempetd to wear

[ER Goodness by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Non Imdiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

can anyone help identifying the model number of this watch?

i purchased it as a "perpetual calendar" watch, which it may well be. but if so, i'd like to reset it and calibrate the calendar.

my first roman numerals watch, kinda ugly huh?

thank you, 
P


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Model number of this watch?
> 
> P


Timex Retrograde 
2M422









Or in black 2M424


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

you’re the best cayabo! so this is not a perpetual calendar watch. and day/date sets in the standard fashion?

it’s big. 42mm i would guess. i’ll play around with it some. surprised it’s in such good condition. 

hoping to have some time at work today to research it more haha. 

thanks again!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> can anyone help identifying the model number of this watch?
> 
> i purchased it as a "perpetual calendar" watch, which it may well be. but if so, i'd like to reset it and calibrate the calendar.
> 
> ...


That is definitely not a perpetual calendar.... but it is kinda special because of the SR920W cell, which means it does not have your normal timex movement, but it is Miyota Powered. Cousin of the very sought after SR927W.. and the R6 puts it at being manufactured in June 2007

I dig Roman Numerals.... it looks a lot like the Bank Street from a couple of years ago,


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

more great info, thank you wolfsatz! i won’t complain for it being misrepresented on ebay then, and will consider $19.50 as a price fairly paid!

thank you again cayabo and wolfsatz. you’re both a wealth of helpful information.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i have another question: is there any way to sanitize/clean a leather strap? i don’t use leather straps generally, or buy it new, or know how to handle it. 

it would be nice to keep the original strap for reference. 

i’ll probably just soak it and air dry it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i have another question: is there any way to sanitize/clean a leather strap? i don't use leather straps generally, or buy it new, or know how to handle it.
> 
> it would be nice to keep the original strap for reference.
> 
> i'll probably just soak it and air dry it.


Leather is very tough - it's skin, just like yours.
Don't be afraid of it being fragile.

So everyone has their opinions about leather that vary widely.

The primary problem with cleaning is the other parts of the strap besides the leather.
The stitching.
The lining.
Any adhesives.
The finish - yes, a lot of leathers have a poly sprayed on them and should be considered "painted" surfaces, not leather.
(the finish can be touched up with felt-tipped markers - and the colors can be blended)

With yours, I'd use warm water and hand soap.
If you don't get the whole thing wet, you'll end up with water stains;
at the same time, you don't want to soak it and ruin things.

So wipe down the exterior and use a soft brush to clean around the stitching.
Once the outside surfaces are clean, a quick and complete wetting of the whole strap is in order.
Be sure to rinse/remove any soap.

You can then treat it.
Don't try to accelerate the drying process with heat.

I use Obenauf's Leather Oil for serious treatment and Bick 4 Conditioner for maintenance.
Try not to get any on the lining.

I have a 30 year old cheap Russian strap that I rejuvenated with olive oil 5 years ago and it is wonderful.
Point being, just go ahead and clean it however you like and then put something on it - don't get too wrapped up in the details.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo i’ll give it a try! i know the bf has some leather cleaner (meguiars) i could at least clean and condition the outside with. 

it’s the sweat stained liner that concerns me more. 

thanks for the thoughtful tips!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> cayabo i'll give it a try! i know the bf has some leather cleaner (meguiars) i could at least clean and condition the outside with.
> 
> it's the sweat stained liner that concerns me more.
> 
> thanks for the thoughtful tips!


Used leather by others 'Yuck'... I've just sent a croc type leather strap to MoT...

ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Used leather by others 'Yuck'... I've just sent a croc type leather strap to MoT...
> 
> ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This watch is hard to photograph right.... the dial is not really black... the above is edited... this below is unedited

ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two new arrivals. my first expedition! i can't get the screw down case back off the watch on the left: without mangling it i would imagine. hope it's okay inside, looks like the back has never been off.








seiko quality alignment of the dial, chapter ring and bezel! it's a big watch. anxious to get it running. both are ebay finds.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1950's Timex boy scouts explorer watch.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris G (Oct 17, 2014)

I lost my first Q last October while working in thick brush. The clasps on these things are terrible! But I really liked the watch so I bought one last week from a guy on the forum. I will be more careful this time.


----------



## HooDooDaddy (May 27, 2011)

Definitely my favorite Timex so far.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T29391 kinda pristine.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Trying this strap as a lovable bracelet alternative:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> 1950's Timex boy scouts explorer watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^ So first things first.... how much is $11.95 in today's Dollars? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

and ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that must be worth a pretty penny if it was made in the US now.. right? ^^^^^^^

Looks like a sweet field watch... please post in the Field Watch thread....

This one helped me in the morning doing some Yard work.. still dealing with some left over Fall Leaves...

Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HooDooDaddy said:


> Definitely my favorite Timex so far.


There are two different dials of this watch and yes they are very cool.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ So first things first.... how much is $11.95 in today's Dollars? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> and ^^^^^^^^^^^^ that must be worth a pretty penny if it was made in the US now.. right? ^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


$114 by a inflation calculater but ad made in USA and no telling lol.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat from yesterday.. the new Timex Garditionist

Gardener Expeditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gardening by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gardinionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Today is an oldie but a goodie inspired by Watchguy's Boyscout Timex. 
I found this years ago on a speidel bracelet. Popped the bracelet off, put it on an ostrich Geckota strap and it's kept great time ever since. Occasionally it gets to the point it feels like it's overwound, but if i lay it on my desk for a week it usually starts working again. I need to get it serviced. Guy at work suspects it's from 1958. My favorite part is the Made in USA on the dial! It lives next to my American Documents.

Hopefully these pics turn out.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Today is an oldie but a goodie inspired by Watchguy's Boyscout Timex.
> I found this years ago on a speidel bracelet. Popped the bracelet off, put it on an ostrich Geckota strap and it's kept great time ever since. Occasionally it gets to the point it feels like it's overwound, but if i lay it on my desk for a week it usually starts working again. I need to get it serviced. Guy at work suspects it's from 1958. My favorite part is the Made in USA on the dial! It lives next to my American Documents.
> 
> Hopefully these pics turn out.
> ...


Looks nice!
I have one in my bin-o-Timex-awaiting-service-n-such....
Thanks!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TS Mod watch dial with Waterbury hands in a black Scout case:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQFlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> IQFlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I love the Indigo on every Timex with a blue dial. Best by far in my opinion.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

Some nice ones out there. I’m not against owning one!


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Wolfsatz said:
> 
> 
> > IQFlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Repeat from yesterday.. the new Timex Garditionist
> 
> Gardener Expeditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Steel making its round
Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Bonus shot because the back of this watch is as pretty as the front!









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Bonus shot because the back of this watch is as pretty as the front!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such a beautiful watch. Enjoy


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TW5M17900 - Todd Snyder Ironman Shock









Though I despise the way that Todd Snyder takes cheap Timex and triples their price, I have to admit some of his work is quite good.

If you want a "Black-out" Ironman Shock, this is a close as you'll get.
I'd like to see one with all color removed.


----------



## Valke (Feb 25, 2020)

I sleep with a Timex Expedition on my pillow. I enjoy the sound. It's loud enough for my old ears to hear. My first watch was a Timex day/night with a date. Wish I still had it. I've looked at buying a vintage one and it cracks me up that those things I used to have are vintage now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my first Mk1! Staple Pigeon x Timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

billdebmatt said:


> such a beautiful watch. Enjoy


Thank you!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

1962 Viscount Crosshair in perfect working condition. Too bad it looks like a toy watch on my wrist. I wore it out one night and my wife simply said, "no." 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> my first Mk1! Staple Pigeon x Timex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Staple Pigeon ???

for me.. a TX at the Office with this ER that I am very much enjoying 
ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Expedition guts in a stonewashed Waterbury steel case...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Staple Pigeon ???


Born in New Jersey, USA in 1975 - Jeff Ng aka "jeffstaple" is a creative visionary with work encompassing graphic design, fashion design, footwear design, and brand marketing.

He founded STAPLE DESIGN STUDIO, INC. in 1997 (@Staple.Design), and has worked on creative projects with partners that include Adidas, Burton, ESPN, HBO, Kia Motors, Levi's, LVMH, Microsoft, Nike, Sony, Timberland, Uniqlo and others.

Jeff also founded a now globally respected streetwear brand called STAPLE (@StaplePigeon) that uses the infamous "Pigeon" logo as its mascot. STAPLE is available in over 1,200 points of distribution worldwide. (if this helps any!)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

SalvadorDagi said:


> 1962 Viscount Crosshair in perfect working condition. Too bad it looks like a toy watch on my wrist. I wore it out one night and my wife simply said, "no."
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Very nice!! Cheers p |>|>


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

SalvadorDagi said:


> 1962 Viscount Crosshair in perfect working condition. Too bad it looks like a toy watch on my wrist. I wore it out one night and my wife simply said, "no."
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Simply tell her "heck yes!'

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SalvadorDagi said:


> I wore it out one night and my wife simply said, "no."


Show her some pics of a wrist that has never daintily held quiche, and proudly sports 36mm - ManOnTime.

For example:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Show her some pics of a wrist that has never daintily held quiche, and proudly sports 36mm - ManOnTime.
> 
> For example:
> 
> View attachment 14907657


Hey, I can raise my pinky with the best of 'em! :-d


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> TW5M17900 - Todd Snyder Ironman Shock
> 
> View attachment 14905733
> 
> ...


I have the regular version of that Ironman but I must admit I have yellow button envy.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Hey, I can raise my pinky with the best of 'em! :-d


I know ManOnTime is a good sport.
But just to be clear, I'm referencing a tongue-in-cheek book satirizing stereotypes of masculinity, published in 1982:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I know ManOnTime is a good sport.
> But just to be clear, I'm referencing a tongue-in-cheek book satirizing stereotypes of masculinity, published in 1982:
> 
> View attachment 14907935


From editors of roadkill cookbook?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Ahoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

3-1-1 said:


> Expedition guts in a stonewashed Waterbury steel case...
> View attachment 14906955


Nice. How did you do the stone wash?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat once again with new Shoes
ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

..


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Repeat once again with new Shoes
> ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Way to go you just had to keep posting this watch, just couldn't help yourself could you? Well now you've gone and did it, I couldn't control myself anymore and bought one. ? Found one on Ebay new with tags free shipping for $30 a steal, Amazon has it for $40 and Prime eligble.
Such a great looking watch, I don't know how I let it slip under my rader.

Anywho looks great on that strap.


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Got my new Navi XL Auto yesterday and immediately threw it on the fabric strap from my Green Navi XL (with the white face). These watches are the perfect size









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> New Ahoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


what model is this wolfsatz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> what model is this wolfsatz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's The New England. good prices on Ebay and Amazon right now.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> It's The New England. good prices on Ebay and Amazon right now.


There are about 4 or 5 different color combinations. I got mine for a mere $25... they are going anywhere between $22 to $45 depending on the color scheme. For the White Face which looks very good too

@Bill I knew the watch was destined to a good NATO.. or maybe a perlon.. but this Bond Nato just fits it very very well.

ER Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Way to go you just had to keep posting this watch, just couldn't help yourself could you? Well now you've gone and did it, I couldn't control myself anymore and bought one. &#55357;&#56833; Found one on Ebay new with tags free shipping for $30 a steal, Amazon has it for $40 and Prime eligble.
> Such a great looking watch, I don't know how I let it slip under my rader.
> 
> Anywho looks great on that strap.


Anything to help a brother out get a good deal... me too.. I should've bought this one a while ago... and with the current prices I may just pick up the white one and the gold one


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

My buddy wears his Waterbury I gave him to gym. Embrace sweat timex =]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

made in germany. when timex purchased laco to access their modern electric watch technology.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex
Katmai
Salsa
Tostadas

Life is Good!

Karma I by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Dinner Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tostadas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

what’s anyone’s impression of the Timex 100 Atlantis? i love the stainless case on a digital watch. 

any owners here? i’ll bet there are...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Todd Snyder Mid-Century is nice understated alternative to the Falcon eye very sharp. and while I was just on Todd Snyder.com checking out to see if it was till around I didn't realize I need a Liquor Store in my life but ohh My do I want this guy and an autommatic as well








swap out the strap for a nice brown or black leather strap and ooh my what a great dress /work watch. on pre oder now. 
https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-liquor-store-watch-hunter-green


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> what's anyone's impression of the Timex 100 Atlantis? i love the stainless case on a digital watch.
> 
> any owners here? i'll bet there are...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of the only watches I've bought directly from Timex and shortly returned only to get lost by the Post Office. I love the retro looks from it an I was also attracted by the Stainless Steel. Some of the older models are a bit better than the new ones. Check this eye candy thread
Timex 100 Alantis

Dissapointment when I got the watch.... this is one very 'CHEAP' watch. The strap is extremely flimsy and it is connected by rubber links; the case is probably done the same way, it is a resin case covered on a very thin layer of whatever they are calling SS.

if you like the looks for it.. go for it... but don't expect much other than that. They are plentyful at the Bay. the pushers are also hard to depress to get action.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-St...958588?hash=item2ae2b23e3c:g:kyoAAOSwJfVeP0QH


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> This is one of the only watches I've bought directly from Timex. I love the retro looks from it an I was also attrached by the Stainless Steel.
> 
> Dissapointment when I got the watch.... this is one very 'CHEAP' watch. The strap is extremely flimsy and it is connected by rubber links; the case is probably done the same way, it is a resin case covered on a very thin layer of whatever they are calling SS.
> 
> if you like the looks for it.. go for it... but don't expect much other than that. They are plentyful at the Bay.


i have one other watch with this same rubber-stainless bracelet. it kinks up easily and i have removed it. i don't have to have one-i was only intrigued with its materials of composition.

thanks for the review!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The new Expedition Florist Gaditionist .... by the way... my favorite Cousin Vera has called in saying she is arriving early this year....

Cousin Arrival by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

What Lume?
What Lume? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My Shock stopped working a few days... only 3.5 years of service.. and there goes a new Panasonic CR2016

Shock Movement by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

New Jiuce by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Good as new!

Juiced by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> 3-1-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Expedition guts in a stonewashed Waterbury steel case...
> ...


Took it all apart and just through the steel in this for a half hour or so:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Took it all apart and just through the steel in this for a half hour or so:
> View attachment 14916455


I love Harbor Freight.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> My Shock stopped working a few days... only 3.5 years of service...


I'm guessing this is a case of child's play - too much Indiglo gazing.

My kid's first Indiglo watch lasted 3 days.

He's now moved on to an Ironman, which he loves:


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Just came in. It's like if an Easy Reader and an Oris had a love child.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

got one. as new from a fellow WUS member.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> got one. as new from a fellow WUS member.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you asked about the Atlantis 100 a few days ago....

Well.... you probably seen a few of the prior pictures I've posted before... but the more I wear this one.. the more I like it. This is from the Reef Gear series; I am very impressed about this watch with a dome crystal which is still very well protected.. the temp sensor works very well. and it has that Retro Vibe that rivals the Atlantis.

Reef Gesr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

I bought a Todd Snyder military watch last Thanksgiving (30% off!), and ended up on his mailing list. Today a catalog showed up in the mail from Todd Snyder. My wife had two reactions:

1) what are they doing sending this to YOU (I'm devoid of any real style).

2) Oh, the back cover has a Timex on it. That's why. I like it, it's nice.

Up for preorder. Not sure about the 38mm, but I do love the classic dial. What does this crowd think?

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-liquor-store-watch-hunter-green

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Mk1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> The Todd Snyder Mid-Century is nice understated alternative to the Falcon eye very sharp. and while I was just on Todd Snyder.com checking out to see if it was till around I didn't realize I need a Liquor Store in my life but ohh My do I want this guy and an autommatic as well
> View attachment 14915311
> 
> 
> ...





SalvadorDagi said:


> I bought a Todd Snyder military watch last Thanksgiving (30% off!), and ended up on his mailing list. Today a catalog showed up in the mail from Todd Snyder. My wife had two reactions:
> 
> 1) what are they doing sending this to YOU (I'm devoid of any real style).
> 
> ...


I like a lot of the T.S. Styles when he adds a good chunk of difference from base models..... IMHO, this one does not live up to his name. All I see is a Waterbury Dial and not sure I am convinced on that style of hands. The color combo is a good one.... but there is something about the overall package that definitely does not trigger the 'me wants' bug.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

I just fall in love and bought the new Giorgio Gallo S1 automatic. I will post photos as soon as it arrives.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh interesting I have the plain day date version of this watch. . Did not know it had multi complication sister. That would be a great find.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> Ohhh interesting I have the plain day date version of this watch. . Did not know it had multi complication sister. That would be a great find.


It does appear to be the same case as the Bank St.
That means you can take this retrograde dial/movt and put it in a Metal Field or an Easy Reader.

"Ohhh interesting" indeed.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> It does appear to be the same case as the Bank St.
> That means you can take this retrograde dial/movt and put it in a Metal Field or an Easy Reader.
> 
> "Ohhh interesting" indeed.
> ...


I remember you scrubbed off the coating to show off that beautiful brass underneath. You used rubbing alcohol and em emery board? I was going to do that but then I chickened out thinking I would just ruin it.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like a lot of the T.S. Styles when he adds a good chunk of difference from base models..... IMHO, this one does not live up to his name. All I see is a Waterbury Dial and not sure I am convinced on that style of hands. The color combo is a good one.... but there is something about the overall package that definitely does not trigger the 'me wants' bug.


Ohh I'm in a hard disagreement on this on this one. :?) To me it looks like a splash of the fairfield mixed with a dose of the Waterbury and a sprinkle of The Welton ( J. Peterman has nothing on me) I'm a sucker for scissors hand and love how the seconds hand is long with the hole on the end. The only thing I find interestingly odd is the choice of strap, now it does go together color wise very nice but an Olive canvas like strap is more of a rugged outdoor look and the watch itself is a very dress look. Doesn't matter nothing a good strap swap wont' fix.


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

billdebmatt said:


> Ohh I'm in a hard disagreement on this on this one. :) To me it looks like a splash of the fairfield mixed with a dose of the Waterbury and a sprinkle of The Welton ( J. Peterman has nothing on me) I'm a sucker for scissors hand and love how the seconds hand is long with the hole on the end. The only thing I find interestingly odd is the choice of strap, now it does go together color wise very nice but an Olive canvas like strap is more of a rugged outdoor look and the watch itself is a very dress look. Doesn't matter nothing a good strap swap wont' fix.


Fantastic summary and I agree. I do wish it were 40mm, but I've pre-ordered it anyway because my Bulova Hack is 38mm and it still works. It's just so different from the other horses in my Timex stable I have to have it!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Todd Snyder X Timex Liquor Store Watch










https://www.toddsnyder.com/products/timex-liquor-store-watch-hunter-green

Thanks Todd I appreciate the thought, but what we need right now is a Timex HAZMAT Quarantine Watch.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> I remember you scrubbed off the coating to show off that beautiful brass underneath. You used rubbing alcohol and em emery board? I was going to do that but then I chickened out thinking I would just ruin it.


Yeah - I tried a bunch of chemicals that really didn't do much.
In the end it was a 6-grit fingernail buff I stole from my wife that did the trick.

I think you should try it.
$20 is about all you're going to loose if everything goes wrong...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> Todd Snyder X Timex Liquor Store Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like just about anything in 38mm...

I'd like to see it in silver with black outlined numbers and hands and a black Red Wing simple stitch strap.
(I'm sure there are more versions coming.)

And I would like the numbers to be applied rather than having a printed appearance.


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER 
E4 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm wondering if they re-issue a newer version of that Mid-Century Todd Snyder because the 37mm quartz watch market is really under-served right now excluding field watches. I should've grabbed it when it was on sale for $70, it's $140 now and the black version is sold out.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

What the h_ll is a "Liquor Store Watch" :-s:-s

Something you wear when you go to pick up your booze...;-);-)


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> What the h_ll is a "Liquor Store Watch" :-s:-s
> 
> Something you wear when you go to pick up your booze...;-);-)


Now that sounds like a good idea!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cayabo said:


> View attachment 14923613


You Amateurs...:think: :-d b-)

It's Waterbury Wednesday... but I had to concede this one.... 
TS Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> ER
> E4 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's a really cool one, I like the font and day date ER with a red seconds hand? do you have a model number, I may need to go hunting.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> That's a really cool one, I like the font and day date ER with a red seconds hand? do you have a model number, I may need to go hunting.


T20041

Not offered by Timex currently on the USA site.

$30 at Amazon.


----------



## tritongh (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the look of the American Documents collection but I'm a bit stuck on the mechanical movements versus quartz. My first watch was a timex given to me by an old watch maker for taking out his garbage and I still have it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> That's a really cool one, I like the font and day date ER with a red seconds hand? do you have a model number, I may need to go hunting.


Just type Easy Reader Day Date in Amazon ... it ll come right up

Timex Men's T20041 Easy Reader 35mm Brown Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000B55AEA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_mvhyEbZEJ12XY


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury Wednesday with a 1 day Delay 
Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Going retro with an original Sprite Roulette


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just killing time and trying new shoes on the Alled LT

and then went looking for comparison/contrast against the Expedition Field Chronograph... I think that these two need to merge.... I like the Dial of the Field Chronograph.. but the knurled case of the Allied LT is delicious.... I do so wonder if these are swapable? What you say Mr. TX know it all Cayabo?

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Chronograph by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex
> Katmai
> Salsa
> Tostadas
> ...


Such a nice execution of an analog digital. Nice!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> What you say Mr. TX know it all Cayabo?


Excellent musings.

I've wondered this myself....
just a minute.

Rugged chrono Dial aperture = Ø37 mm
Scout chrono aperture = Ø36 mm

So; no, I don't think so.
But... I'd have to take them apart and try to know for sure.
Some chapter rings fit very sloppy while others are quite tight - 
I'd say 98% chance these don't swap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat form yesterday... I'm digging this Combo with the NATO TX Strap

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

have a timex expedition , it is a waste of money, why ? this watch is very loud. ticks like a tank. i put it in a box at night to be able to sleep. WTF timex ???
no luv no luv goodbye

forgot to mention one day the crown popped out with stem when i put on gloves to start work. i think glove pulled it out, really timex ????


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

amirsardari said:


> have a timex expedition , it is a waste of money, why ? this watch is very loud. ticks like a tank. i put it in a box at night to be able to sleep. WTF timex ???
> no luv no luv goodbye
> 
> forgot to mention one day the crown popped out with stem when i put on gloves to start work. i think glove pulled it out, really timex ????


That is just one amazingly cool story .


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Repeat form yesterday... I'm digging this Combo with the NATO TX Strap
> 
> Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I really want a 3 hander like this in 38mm. Love the case and the raised chapter ring.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

amirsardari said:


> have a timex expedition , it is a waste of money, why ? this watch is very loud. ticks like a tank.


the timex sound is for me one of the most charming characteristics of their watches. to hear my watches ticking is pure pleasure.

i've never one time been troubled by a ticking sound (and have to strain to hear it) and can't understand why anyone would be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> the timex sound is for me one of the most charming characteristics of their watches. to hear my watches ticking is pure pleasure.
> 
> i've never one time been troubled by a ticking sound (and have to strain to hear it) and can't understand why anyone would be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People are different. Some likes a sport car with wild engine sound and some a tesla without sound. and we don't have to understand each other. Just respect.

For me always ticking sound of watch was something that ticked on my nerve. Specially at night

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14930263


What model is this?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> What model is this?


Sorry...

It is an Aluminum Camper dial in a Scout case.
(It's oddly named, since the case is resin and only the bezel is aluminum)

Here's a pic of the Aluminum Campers (T49931, T49932, T49933)









And it has a radiused crystal of the 1978 Vintage Diver Reissue:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

amirsardari said:


> People are different. Some likes a sport car with wild engine sound and some a tesla without sound. and we don't have to understand each other. Just respect.
> 
> For me always ticking sound of watch was something that ticked on my nerve. Specially at night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


yes... and some people just like to Troll Around... 

TX IQ Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another new Timex - the Saint Patricks Snoopy in the "Standard" case:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one came pretty handy today... did not change the date last DST.. so this one was ready to go....

Gallatin Garditionist 
Gallatin Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Gallatin Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Got my new Timex Military Field watch...a while ago

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498749J Expedition Military Field Watch: Watches

Great watch and still loving it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KingKF1221 said:


> Got my new Timex Military Field watch...a while ago
> 
> Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498749J Expedition Military Field Watch: Watches
> 
> Great watch and still loving it!


F71 Golden Rule in Effect... Pic or Didn't Happen!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This is cursed ground.

Last fall the Kincade Fire (77,777 acres, 370 structures) came with 1/2 mile to the north.
Last year there was bad flooding 5-20 miles to the west ($156M in damage).
2 years ago the Tubbs Fire (37,000 acres 5,600 structures, 22 dead, $1.3B) blew across the freeway to the south 1/2 mile.
Right now we're in a drought.... which is shaping up to be worse than 2014 drought.
Plus horrible taxes and homeless problems.

And now this -a pic of a "surge tent" at Sutter Santa Rosa Regional Hospital - outfitted to help identify those with 
coronavirus symptoms (2 confirmed cases in the building).


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

1956 Timex Mercury.




















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> 1956 Timex Mercury.
> View attachment 14936419
> View attachment 14936421
> View attachment 14936423
> ...


Wow! Fantastic watch! Where did you find it? Looks mint!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

cayabo said:


> This is cursed ground.
> 
> Last fall the Kincade Fire came 1/2 mile to the north.
> Last year there was bad flooding 15 miles to the west.
> ...


Yeah, the last week has been surreal (I'm in Seattle). Fingers crossed that my internet history becomes watches that I can't afford again instead of Coronavirus updates.

Wishing you and everyone on this board good health!

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> 1956 Timex Mercury.
> View attachment 14936419
> View attachment 14936421
> View attachment 14936423
> ...


Ahhh I knew I've seen that watch before, it was reissued under the Welton Bi metal Todd Snyder.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There’ll always be room in my hoard for another Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew Andros - the Original Navi:


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

The blue one.....


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

cayabo said:


> J Crew Andros - the Original Navi:
> 
> View attachment 14937985


Andros is still on my wanted list. It looks great on your wrist Cayabo. Beautiful combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Have you guys heard of Green Day?

Green Dat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hi friends. please help me identify my newest watch, $12.50 on ebay. case back says 930 PP and i'd like to accurately set digital components. thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> hi friends. please help me identify my newest watch, $12.50 on ebay. case back says 930 PP and i'd like to accurately set digital components. thank you!


Timex Expedition Metal Analog Digital T41361

The nifty thing about the M930 is that it is a unified movement, not 2 cobbled together.
It only takes 1 battery.

Though you must set the analog and digital parts separately, once you do they remain in sync since they're running off the same oscillator.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex Expedition Metal Analog Digital T41361
> 
> The nifty thing about the M930 is that it is a unified movement, not 2 cobbled together.
> It only takes 1 battery.
> ...


^^^^^. Cayabo-Pedia. ^^^^.

Nice Find !


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Timex Expedition Metal Analog Digital T41361
> 
> The nifty thing about the M930 is that it is a unified movement, not 2 cobbled together.
> It only takes 1 battery.
> ...


thank you cayabo! does the Katmai combo use the same M930 movement? at daylight saving time the analog digital staying in synch would make things super easy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

I finally received my GGS1 (Giorgio Galli S1) today. This one is a keeper!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

cayabo said:


> J Crew Andros - the Original Navi:


Man I'm searching www like crazy now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Man I'm searching www like crazy now


I've got a couple, various condition - PM me if interested.
I'd definitely be interested in a trade for a Navi.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone know when we might be getting more Todd Snyder x Timex watches or was it just a one-off thing?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Anyone know when we might be getting more Todd Snyder x Timex watches or was it just a one-off thing?


ToddSnyderDotCom ?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ToddSnyderDotCom ?


I'm curious too.



DomAndra said:


> Anyone know when we might be getting more Todd Snyder x Timex watches or was it just a one-off thing?


Could you post a picture of this _Todd Snyder × Timex_?

For me, I would say that *THE *_Todd Snyder × Timex_ is the MOD WATCH.


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

arquitron said:


> I finally received my GGS1 (Giorgio Galli S1) today. This one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 14940995
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Wow! Fantastic watch! Where did you find it? Looks mint!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


From another Timex collector I know, he actually sold me three versions.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

billdebmatt said:


> Ahhh I knew I've seen that watch before, it was reissued under the Welton Bi metal Todd Snyder.


Yes that's correct there was a silver version but that one looks discontinued.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Today, we're learning about lume... From one of my weaker examples.  His toy car glows too.

























While we're talking about his cars- I ordered my son his first watch, which was delivered to our US address a few days ago, and he'll receive when we're home in August. He's obsessed with cars like I'm obsessed with watches, so it was serendipitous when I was the first and only person to find this watch on eBay just days after I discovered the model, only to find at the time that it has been unavailable for some time. There weren't even completed listings in my global eBay search. Hopefully, he'll model it with me for a post here when he finally gets it. Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Today, we're learning about lume... From one of my weaker examples.  His toy car glows too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chrono is a beauty on Yellow.... What age is he if you don't mind me asking? When he is ready.. I think the Easy Reader 35 mm Day Date is also a good starter watch once he is able to read the time. 
and I think this gadget is also pretty cool from T mobile... it has GPS and controlled calling from the watch. But it is a bit too big.

Timed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Today, we're learning about lume...
> 
> I ordered my son his first watch, Have a great day, all!


You'll want to give Indiglo a try, my kids were obsessed by it.

Now (ages 8 and 10) they've both settled on digitals. 
The comfort of knowing the time down to the precise second is hilariously important to them.
Plus, the buttons and functions are more interesting than the "difficult to read" analogs.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

theretroshave said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Got a link for that kewl Timex?


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

arquitron said:


> I finally received my GGS1 (Giorgio Galli S1) today. This one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 14940995
> 
> ...


First time I see styling that looks interesting. Unfortunatly the face is not to my tastes otherwise it would go on the must have list.

(The majority of "stylish" watches make me want to throw up in my mouth.)


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> That chrono is a beauty on Yellow.... What age is he if you don't mind me asking? When he is ready.. I think the Easy Reader 35 mm Day Date is also a good starter watch once he is able to read the time.
> and I think this gadget is also pretty cool from T mobile... it has GPS and controlled calling from the watch. But it is a bit too big.
> 
> Timed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


He's only 2 and 4 months, but I'm planning ahead. No child of mine will be unable to read an analog clock/watch. 


cayabo said:


> You'll want to give Indiglo a try, my kids were obsessed by it.
> 
> Now (ages 8 and 10) they've both settled on digitals.
> The comfort of knowing the time down to the precise second is hilariously important to them.
> Plus, the buttons and functions are more interesting than the "difficult to read" analogs.


He does enjoy turning on the Indiglo on my watches. He gleefully says, "button!" I'm sure he'll enjoy the Indiglo and watching the car go around the dial- the seconds hand and car (and "beep beep") are on a clear disc that rotates with the seconds function.


rich_in_the_lou said:


> Got a link for that kewl Timex?


Unfortunately, it's out of production, so you'll have to do some searching to find one, but the model is T71122. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

expediciones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is such an interesting watch. A Diver style case, a Pilot style dial with a perp. calender Really cool looking. Love the exposed days on a perpetual calender's


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

billdebmatt said:


> That is such an interesting watch. A Diver style case, a Pilot style dial with a perp. calender Really cool looking. Love the exposed days on a perpetual calender's


yeah! i love all the funky perpetual calendar watches. i have half a dozen different models. on this one, the bezel is functional! and i have the calibration procedure figured out haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

2 days on the 3 GMT and it has self regulated spot on... I think it is actually about .75 secs ahead of.

What a beautiful thing!!!

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

It's been a long time since I've worn one watch for the entire week but there's something about this one...the New England, I can't get enough of.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well... for me I am on the 3rd day in a row with the 3 GMT... and loving it.

3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone who follows this thread knows I love my MANY Timex watches, but I just feel like sharing what I'm wearing today with my favorite watch community. Today, I'm enjoying my custom modded Bulova UHF. Date and time are wrong, but I don't care. 
Have a great day, everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Solar is Kewl ^^^^^^^^^^^^

Ironman, 200 WR, Shock Proof, Solar!!! Good Price... Great Combo!

IM Shock Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool model! What year / ref is it? hows the lume btw?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

milgauss1349 said:


> Very cool model! What year / ref is it? hows the lume btw?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks! i love it. it's a current model. light and accurate. the bezel is fixed. the lume? lolz. hands only and not for much duration. i prefer its size and case over the gallatin model: same movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

remind me to wear this again in 6 days when the date needs but a minor adjustment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two i'm going to have serviced and restored for the women in my life. both are running quite nicely for now, but you know how that goes. pakter/krauss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

this gorgeous stone-dialed viscount from '76 just back from service. now for a touch of polywatch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Goodwill find. Poliwatch and a new strap and it's awesome...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ChaseOne said:


> Goodwill find. Poliwatch and a new strap and it's awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Find!

TS Miltary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So, I see this in the background of a completely different Timex (on Amazon)









And I can't remember seeing this anywhere before.
Looks like a Scout, but it's SOLAR and it has a chapter ring?????

After a bit of searching, I learn that there are 3 SOLAR Acadias and a 4 SOLAR Scouts:









I especially like the Scout as it has outlined numbers and the cut-out chapter ring:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

four back from service. including a charming old us time good for some more days of ticking! two for me and two as gifts. they're all so gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> So, I see this in the background of a completely different Timex (on Amazon)
> 
> View attachment 14951339
> 
> ...


Good News... Bad News...

The good... the older Gallatin is now priced under a regular Scout... so that is sweet... I see one of those in my collection... perhaps sub $30 via the bay... soon enough...

The Bad.... well, these were not part of timex.com ... they are not there now ... so, where did these Scouts / Acadias come from???


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Good News... Bad News...
> 
> The good... the older Gallatin is now priced under a regular Scout... so that is sweet... I see one of those in my collection... perhaps sub $30 via the bay... soon enough...
> 
> The Bad.... well, these were not part of timex.com ... they are not there now ... so, where did these Scouts / Acadias come from???


i'm puzzled by this as well. though i see both for sale on amazon currently. i like them both: is the acadia composite cased and the scout metal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> well, these are not on timex.com ... so, where did these Scouts / Acadias come from???


That's what I'd like to know.

I have a bookmark for the "Timex - What's New" pages (Archive and normal) and I visit about once a month.

Either I completely missed these or they've never been there.

BTW - it's an Epson AS37A movement with a $20 Panasonic MT621 cell. The same as in the Citizen Eco-Drive (Citizen 295-5100 Capacitor).

Found this on the internets:
"The Panasonic MT621 is a button-type titanium carbon lithium rechargeable Li-ion battery that uses lithium titanium oxide as the positive material, carbon as the negative material, and organic electrolyte. 
These MT series have the highest self-discharge rate of any coin cell at 5% so do not be surprised if the watch you left in the drawer no longer runs or charges properly."

A couple of things I find interesting in the specs for this movement:









Epson says "2 Months" run time on a full charge - Timex marketing claims "4 months".

There is a part number for the stem.
So this might be the best Scout to get for toughness:
The crown doesn't stick out as far since there is no Indiglo
The stem can be replaced if it gets broken

And lastly, the normal Acadia with Indiglo has the M905 in a resin case behind a plastic crystal = LOUD.
This isn't anywhere close to the same volume (at least it is pretty quiet in the Gallatin I have).

I can't find a pic of a Solar Acadia IRL???


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i'm puzzled by this as well. though i see both for sale on amazon currently. i like them both: is the acadia composite cased and the scout metal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now that I remember.. I think the Acadia model did go through timex.com... I think @Meron has one. Yes, the Acadia is resin but has the protected crown which is what makes them a bit more tolerant to roughness. The Scout is always brass.

Nope.. his Acadia is the normal type... on the Expedition Thread.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> now that I remember.. I think the Acadia model did go through timex.com... I think @Meron has one. Yes, the Acadia is resin but has the protected crown which is what makes them a bit more tolerant to roughness. The Scout is always brass.
> 
> Nope.. his Acadia is the normal type... on the Expedition Thread.


The Solar Acadia is an Expedition.
All the latest Acadias are NOT Expeditions.

A year or 2 ago, Acadias were moved from the Expedition collection to the Archive - Yet here's this one... baffling.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The Solar Acadia is an Expedition.
> All the latest Acadias are NOT Expeditions.
> 
> A year or 2 ago, Acadias were moved from the Expedition collection to the Archive - Yet here's this one... baffling.


Well.. it goes all along Timex Fuzzy Logic... right?

BTW... You are right about the Solar IM Shock.... it seems the resin strap is part of the case.. weird... at least is in very good condition.. and so far, only the very old Ironman which had different type of resin is the only one that has gone bad... I think all the new generations of G Schocks and Timex have a much better and longer lasting resin straps.

Also... last night Indiglo was not working.. and tonight.. after leaving it for a few hours charging against LED... it has Indiglo. It is fully featured Ironman. Pretty stoked about this one.

IM Shock Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. it goes all along Timex Fuzzy Logic... right?
> 
> Also... last night Indiglo was not working.. and tonight.. after leaving it for a few hours charging against LED... it has Indiglo.


Timex reminds me a lot of Vostok sometimes - throwing together whatever parts are in stock in the factory and letting marketing try to figure it out.

I didn't realize that the watch has unlimited Indiglo.
Ideal for a kid.


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

I've had this Expedition model for about 6 years and it's been a great watch. I can't remember the model number. My only complaint is that although I love the Indiglo feature, it gets unintentionally activated every time I lift my wrist. Aside from that, the watch is fantastic.

I've got a Barton Grey Canvas band in transit that I'm going to try on this watch when it gets here.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Interesting that they've chosen non-Indiglo movements for these.
> 
> Has market research shown that being bright doesn't make up for being loud and sloppy?


Those two caught my eye. May end up going for one or both after I let my thoughts about them sink in for awhile.

EDIT: Just saw the specs for the Essex Avenue - 44mm is too large for my wrist. Now just the Milano 38mm in silver is a potential buy for me.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Timex Q Originals.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin Birder 
Gallatin Birder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Gallatin Garditionist 
Gallatin Fardituonist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

House Sparrow by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> Timex Q Originals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Gallatin Birder
> Gallatin Birder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Gallatin Garditionist
> ...


Awesome photos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm probably going to have to jump on this new solar arcadia once they're widely available.

Super light resin case, solar and a pretty sharp dial with indiglo. Pretty much perfect for a grab and go watch that I don't ever have to think or worry about. I like that.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> View attachment 14954101
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to have to jump on this new solar arcadia once they're widely available.
> ...


If you get it... please let us know your opinions. I think given that it has Indiglo and Solar... it is a great combo. The resin case are just superb.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> If you get it... please let us know your opinions. I think given that it has Indiglo and Solar... it is a great combo. The resin case are just superb.


at amazon: "usually ships within 1 or 2 months."
so i have to get one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Home Office View 
Home Office by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Brunch Time 
Brunch Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

From Breakfast 
DSCN3981 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cmac3317 (Aug 21, 2019)

Personally, I love my Ironman Shock 30 - inexpensive, incredibly functional, and I think it looks good for pretty much anything except dressing up!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> If you get it... please let us know your opinions. I think given that it has Indiglo and Solar... it is a great combo. The resin case are just superb.


To be clear, the new Solar versions of:

Acadia
Scout
Ranger
Gallitin

do *NOT* have Indiglo.

They have an Epson movement and the surface that would be an Indiglo emitter is actually the solar panel.

That's why the Ironman you have that has both Indiglo and Solar is so cool - it's a rare combo.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> To be clear, the new Solar versions of:
> 
> Acadia
> Scout
> ...


then the timex website... and amazon are incorrect as well... but I also got curious about this....

... NVM.. it is only amazon displaying Indiglo.. seems they are just using the standard Expedition info.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> then the timex website... and amazon are incorrect as well... but I also got curious about this....
> 
> ... NVM.. it is only amazon displaying Indiglo.. seems they are just using the standard Expedition info.


I have a Solar Gallatin that I've taken apart - it doesn't have Indiglo...


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Wearing my Timex today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... that's funny.. right when I was about to take a picture of Indiglo... the battery goes almost non existent. The battery cell may need to replaced.... I'll give it some sun shine tomorrow... for now it is LED charging.

IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... that's funny.. right when I was about to take a picture of Indiglo... the battery goes almost non existent. The battery cell may need to replaced.... I'll give it some sun shine tomorrow... for now it is LED charging.
> 
> IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


... Well.. it seems that this one has an electronic hiccup.... it is currently bathing getting some sun shine; but after trying to use Indiglo this morning.. I noticed that the time was 20 minutes off... let's see what happens after a full day under the sun.

SunBathing Charge by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Quarantine St. Paddy's day!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 14956833


You're just going to try to sneak that in and not say anything?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Quarantine St. Paddy's day!


Do you happen to have/had a Weekender to compare with this new "Standard"?
If so, I'd love to get your observations.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Do you happen to have/had a Weekender to compare with this new "Standard"?
> If so, I'd love to get your observations.


I prefer the smaller size of the weekender and the raised chapter ring gives the dial some much needed depth.

Crown is larger and I think the watch is a little quieter than the Weekender. I like it, but I think I would have liked it better with the weeekdner's chapter ring and 38mm.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Uplander on elastic Alie strap...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FORMULa said:


> Uplander on elastic Alie strap...


This model is so sexy.... me wants...

So.. after a full day of sun in and out... the level has reached to the top... but I really think the actual capacity is pretty low. The G shock was totally dead this morning and they were both out for the same time... the G only got to half way.

Charged by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The look my wife gives me ....

its meaning... When are you getting a Rolex or Cartier?

On the Wrist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

My red seconds hand Easy Reader will always be loved 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

billdebmatt said:


> My red seconds hand Easy Reader will always be loved


If someone says something in casual conversation about "a Timex" - this ^^^ is what I assume they are talking about.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

afternoon swap to the Garditionist...

Total respect to the Full Time Gardeners..

I phone 11 does a marvelous job in capturing true colours. as close as I see them with my own eyes.. but then get lost on Flicker or other non IOS platforms...

Rescued a little Pine Tree from eminent death with heat approaching (bad location) 
TX Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Green is for Cliantro 
Green is for Cilantro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m a pretty big fan of both the Marlin and the Q, though, I don’t currently own either.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

not sure why everyone is complaining about staying home.... Here's Brunch a la Timex 
beats any lunch at work any day.

Brunch a la TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Boom! Strap just arrived!


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

Timex Expedition T49925 with a brand new Barton Canvas strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2iFJ8kM




Nice looking combo - the end-links not being flush looks like it was done on purpose.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone who follows this thread knows I love my MANY Timex watches, but I just feel like sharing what I'm wearing today with my favorite watch community.


The devastating numbers coming out of Italy made me wonder how you are doing?

Then I got a bit apprehensive as I see you haven't posted in almost a week.

Hope things are going as well as possible.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> The devastating numbers coming out of Italy made me wonder how you are doing?
> 
> Then I got a bit apprehensive as I see you haven't posted in almost a week.
> 
> Hope things are going as well as possible.


We're doing ok so far. My two year old son is keeping us plenty busy. Despite the anxiety caused my being in lockdown, the obliviousness of my son since he's at such a young age, helps keep me sane during the day. It's after he goes to bed at night and I get to catch up on the day's news that the situation feels most difficult- almost overwhelming. It seems that the situation is getting ever more serious in the US now too. Be smart and stay safe, everyone.

My most worn watch lately









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

It is subjective. As long as you like it , who cares?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> the obliviousness of my son since he's at such a young age, helps keep me sane during the day. It's after he goes to bed at night and I get to catch up on the day's news that the situation feels most difficult- almost overwhelming.


Whew - glad to hear your family is OK.

I have 10 and 8-year-old. I know exactly what you're talking about.
They're my responsibility and I don't know what's going on let alone what I should do...

I'm putting a lot of hope in tech/science to come up with some good news.

This is a horribly self-centered thing to say; but if you're doing good in Italy, I should be fine.

Distract yourself with more watch pics after your kid goes to bed.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Nice looking combo - the end-links not being flush looks like it was done on purpose.


that is the only flaw per say.. but as far as wearability and it is just awesome. Feels great on the wrist.. those Edifice bracelets are really good.

Expedition Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billdebmatt (May 7, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> new arrival.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Timex's dive inspired watches are very underrated/overlooked IMHO, they have some of the most wonderful designs.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> Whew - glad to hear your family is OK.
> 
> I have 10 and 8-year-old. I know exactly what you're talking about.
> They're my responsibility and I don't know what's going on let alone what I should do...
> ...


We had a visitor today.  Biggest grasshopper I've ever seen. 2-3 inches long.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Time Photo Ops

Timex Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

theretroshave said:


> We had a visitor today.  Biggest grasshopper I've ever seen. 2-3 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grasshopper? Nah fam. Locust. We're in the season of locusts right now.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stayed home from work today with my kids.
Spring is here.
Beautiful day.
Beautiful sunset.
No air traffic and empty streets.
Lots of people taking walks in the countryside and chatting on the sidewalks.
My neighborhood has never looked more idyllic.

Super relaxing? For some reason, no.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Grasshopper? Nah fam. Locust. We're in the season of locusts right now.


I was just reading an article about locusts and realized that's what I saw! 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Took the new solar expedition on a social distancing hike









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasedillz (Sep 28, 2019)

I have a 34mm marlin, I want an American Documents


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earlier this morning
Elevated Scout on Lorus Bracelet 
Elevated Scour by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

back from service. super tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Took the new solar expedition on a social distancing hike


Nice.
First non-Timex-marketing one I've ever seen.
I like that chapter ring.

It looks bigger than a standard Scout - is it really 40mm?

Do you happen to have a standard Scout; if so, how does the loudness of the tick compare?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Decisions .. .Decisions... Decisions.... 
hard to decide... which one to choose?

Field Military 
Timex Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 SS
Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

... and at the end.. the Ironman Shock took the final take...
IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Just my luck that the one Timex I'm in love with, the silver Marlin re-issue, is an automatic when I want a quartz version.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

when I think I got my Timex filled..... here comes another one that I want...

EASY READER® GEN1 40MM LEATHER STRAP WATCH


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Just my luck that the one Timex I'm in love with, the silver Marlin re-issue, is an automatic when I want a quartz version.











todd snyder re-imagined the marlin reissue. and yes, it's auto or manual wind only. they sell a mid-century watch (on sale at their website) which is about as close to a quartz marlin as you're going to get. i have it in black, and it's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one is one sexy thing!!!
Gorgeous by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

So much love here that i put a new crown on it. 
Found an NOS one that fits. Now its easy to wind.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Coming soon. Thoughts?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> Coming soon. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it of course! i'd wear it with pride. 
and i want one. where did you find it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Coming soon. Thoughts?


Since I got nothing better to do as I sit here "educating" my kid (who'se doing everything online), let me kill some time then...

First, I haven't looked it up on Timex site, so I have no idea about size.
It must be a women's given the ratio of thickness to width.
I like the polished bezel and brushed case - classic.
The case shape is also very standard but with good finishing and a all curved surfaces.
Edges are rounded which is considered cheap.
End-links don't fit very well for a photo model.
I like the chapter ring - very Timex.
I like no date.
Love to see it with a flieger/field style dial (something like the Redwing Waterbury) with Superluminova, keep the chapter ring and add a single domed sapphire.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Where can I get one of those BEAUTIES??


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Where can I get one of those BEAUTIES??


TIMEX; ebay.. amazon. There are two sizes... 37mm and 42mm. This is the 42mm version on a TX NATO strap that is from another watch. 
There is a bunch of colours.. and sometimes when sold with ugly straps they go for dirt cheap.. not fair to the actual quality of the watch. 
This is another classic almost as famous as the Weekender. Timex Fairfield Collection 
t\

Afternoon Switch to the Allied LT... Loving the knurled case. I see these are not at TS site anymore.. and all available via Amazon are sold.... these cases are popular.

Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> love it of course! i'd wear it with pride.
> and i want one. where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spotted it in their Instagram feed. It's "coming soon," and it's their first automatic Waterbury for women.


cayabo said:


> Since I got nothing better to do as I sit here "educating" my kid (who'se doing everything online), let me kill some time then...
> 
> First, I haven't looked it up on Timex site, so I have no idea about size.
> It must be a women's given the ratio of thickness to width.
> ...


Well said. The only item I don't understand is where you say the "edges are rounded" and that this detail cheapens the watch. To which edges are you referring?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Since I got nothing better to do as I sit here "educating" my kid (who'se doing everything online), let me kill some time then...
> 
> First, I haven't looked it up on Timex site, so I have no idea about size.
> It must be a women's given the ratio of thickness to width.
> ...


I just showed this to my wife and she digs it. This is a true FemeFatale watch.. I would not wear this one.. not for the mother of pearl.. but because of the flowery dial.

My quesstimate is that thiis a 38mm case... but maybe 40mm. I do like the dial design and crystals; no date and chapter ring. Bracelet seems to go well for the watch.. but I hope they are putting a decent one on it....

I am also curious about the comment about the rounded edges and cheap....:-s

BTW.. I did went looking for it and did not find it.. but there are other Waterburies and Women watches that are also pretty nice looking.

Waterbury Neon
Celestial Opulence 
Model 23 (my wife liked this one.. but the dial pizza triangles it for her)
Easy Reader Color Pop (not new)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Companies, like Rolex, are very proud of their ability to make a very sharp and consistent edge.
Generally speaking, it's the edge where the polished side of the case meets the brushed surface of the top of the lugs.

The edge has to be sharp and smooth along the entire length.
It isn't easy to do, it's rather delicate and kind of hard to notice.
I think it's mostly a way for a watchmaker to show off and justify a high price.

Timex probably hits the whole case with a buffing wheel to remove any burrs and put a nice polish on it.
This step rounds the sharp edges and "hides imperfections".


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

My all-blue, all-plastic MKI Archive (pardon the dust):









fun watch to wear and not a loud ticker like my weekender was.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today .. I pulled the Allied and Mk1 to take some pictures.... I do not know what it is.. but this dial is just sublime. There are other brands that use the same dial layout.. but do not get it quite right... to include the Hammy Khaki King... flip that one up.. yes it had better finishing, the swiss bfrand, etc.. but the dial was smaller for a 40mm and I never bonded with it.

This is just exquisite.

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IMG_1631 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
IMG_1639 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IMG_1642 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

Love my 1970s Timex hand winder


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Was $11.95 + tax in the 50's.....Made in the U.S.A.
Cheers p......


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Was $11.95 + tax in the 50's.....Made in the U.S.A.
> Cheers p......


That Red Seconds Hand is very sexy! Nice watch!

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

paul vandermaas said:


> Love my 1970s Timex hand winder


I had that same watch a few lifetimes ago. I always liked the simplicity. Yours looks in good shape for its age.


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

SolomonSmith said:


> I had that same watch a few lifetimes ago. I always liked the simplicity. Yours looks in good shape for its age.


I had the same watch in the 70s.
I bought this one £11 on ebay last year. A bit of nostalgia 
I put it on a blue leather strap and I am really pleased with it.
It keeps decent time and it cheers me up


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

The absolute last box that I searched after our moves had several of the watches I was looking for. Several I might sell, but this one I pulled out and was going to have a battery put in. I had absent-mindedly set the correct time, and the next time I looked at it, maybe a couple of weeks later, it was right on time. I wore it all of this week...and still ticking right on time. 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just wanted to share my pristine NOS viscount. did i score or what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> just wanted to share my pristine NOS viscount. did i score or what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is true NOS state.... very nice!

Indigño by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> just wanted to share my pristine NOS viscount. did i score or what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! |>|>
Cheers p


----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Scooped these two up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

two Icons 
Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Two Icons by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Mk1 aluminum in the rain. No one outside makes social distancing easy.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Back on the trail with the Field Military 
TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Back on the trail with the Field Military
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That bracelet.. great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been curious of the Midget for a while. The other night, late at night (there were no libations involved, this time, I promise) I tossed out a low-ball offer on eBay and they took it. So, I have one coming.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> I've been curious of the Midget for a while. The other night, late at night (there were no libations involved, this time, I promise) I tossed out a low-ball offer on eBay and they took it. So, I have one coming.


yeah good job! they're right around $100 now. hope you got a killer deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

pre-crystal polish. my first 21 jewel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


You'll have to start a new thread - "BEST CLEAM DIAL!"


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> yeah good job! they're right around $100 now. hope you got a killer deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost half that. $65.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Almost half that. $65.


Japan or US Seller?

The Sexy One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i shouldn't wear this at work. zero happening here today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I felt like switching watches on Wednesday, but found my T49823 needed a battery change. I decided to swap out the leather I had on it, and put the engineer band back on. Late check-in, but I hope everyone had a great Thursday! Have a great weekend, all!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I've started to really love the early Electric and Q Timex watches. Wearing my '78 today.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I GOT MY MIDGET!! MY MIDGET CAME IN THE MAIL!!

This is about the only time you could say that while remaining PC. And I'm still not even quite sure.

Anyway, it's a pretty sweet watch. I'd put it in the class of "premium" Timex. It's all stainless steel, domed mineral crystal, quick set hour hand, Indiglo night mode/afterglow (push and hold the crown for 5 seconds or so and it flashes real quick, then the Indiglo will illuminate for 2-3 seconds with a single crown press for the next 8 hours). And the lugs are legit wire lugs - they're one piece of wire. Some watches have lugs that look like wire lugs, but they have a spring bar. No spring bar here - one piece strap required.

The best way I can describe the size is compact and bulbous.

And I'm really happy I got the Midget. The Welton is the pretty much the same exact thing, with some minor differences. The Welton is not available with the silver case and cream dial. The cream is only available with a bronze-coated stainless steel case. The Welton also doesn't have the old-timey curved Timex logo. And just an odd little touch is Midget was (is?) a Japan only limited edition of 2500.

*!!! *With all that said, I need some help. I have no idea how to set the minute hand! I'm lucky the minute hand was correct and only the hours needed to be adjusted when it arrived. But I have searched high and low on the internet and my Google skills are failing here. Even the manual linked from the Welton on Timex's own site doesn't address this. From everything I've read on the Welton, it has the same movement. So I don't know. I'm hoping some of the regulars (looking at you Cayabo, Wolf and Schumacher... lol) can help me out with this.


----------



## Heuer (Dec 22, 2007)

Just picked up the Snoopy and love it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> I GOT MY MIDGET!! MY MIDGET CAME IN THE MAIL!!
> 
> This is about the only time you could say that while remaining PC. And I'm still not even quite sure.
> 
> ...


great watch isn't it! and you scored on the pricing.

so the crown has three positions. B- is the hour hand quickset. one click out.

C- i think you're not pulling the crown out far enough (two clicks out) is the hour hand set, just like on a standard watch. give it a try and let me know!

paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> great watch isn't it! and you scored on the pricing.
> 
> so the crown has three positions. B- is the hour hand quickset. one click out.
> 
> ...


Aright. That's exactly what I thought. It's just really stiff. I felt like I was going to break it. But it came out another click. Thanks!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Draconian Collector said:


> I've started to really love the early Electric and Q Timex watches. Wearing my '78 today.
> View attachment 15003313


Great vintage!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Heuer said:


> Just picked up the Snoopy and love it.
> View attachment 15004215


I love the Snoopy in the silver. I need to pick one up


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I GOT MY MIDGET!! MY MIDGET CAME IN THE MAIL!!
> 
> *!!! *With all that said, I need some help. I have no idea how to set the minute hand!


Glad you got it sorted.

If you're looking for information in the future, the movement in your Midget is an M921 chronograph movement that has been neutered - the date wheel, chronograph hands and buttons have been removed.

It's an easy way for Timex to get a sub-seconds dial.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hi guys.









watch help: i found this super nice Andros on ebay. super excited! it's in great condition but upon inspection the date/day is not functioning or able to be set. is there a repair for this, can it be repaired and does anyone have a suggestion of where or whom to turn to? many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replace movement from cheap donor. Broken date is actually quite common among failed Timexes. I encountered quite few and turned away over vise attractive day-date watches.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic dial on this guy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate...maybe not much help here, would require removing hands, dial....with mov't number (M106??) search pics, manual on line for help to see if anything obvious.......personally it is a nice watch and I would not worry about it and just wear until it just quits....cheers for now p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Sorry mate...maybe not much help here, would require removing hands, dial....with mov't number (M106??) search pics, manual on line for help to see if anything obvious.......personally it is a nice watch and I would not worry about it and just wear until it just quits....cheers for now p


thanks paul! what other watches used the same movement? i'll start searching. navi land maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Rocket1991 said:


> Replace movement from cheap donor. Broken date is actually quite common among failed Timexes. I encountered quite few and turned away over vise attractive day-date watches.


thanks! i'm quite familiar with broken date wheels haha. i own timex watches after all! do you have a suggestion for what "cheap donor" movement would fit this watch? many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

milgauss1349 said:


> Fantastic dial on this guy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yes it is! just serviced! everything about it is buttery smooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> thanks! i'm quite familiar with broken date wheels haha. i own timex watches after all! do you have a suggestion for what "cheap donor" movement would fit this watch? many thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be same as easy reader. I don't think Timex uses a lot of different variations. If you post picture of the movement it will be easier to identify.
Good thing about Timex, most of original (non outsourced) use same movements.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Rocket1991 said:


> It should be same as easy reader. I don't think Timex uses a lot of different variations. If you post picture of the movement it will be easier to identify.
> Good thing about Timex, most of original (non outsourced) use same movements.


thank you! i'll crack it open when i get home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey .. it is not against the Law to rock a beauty.. is it?

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Timex Data Link. Capable of loading up alarms, notes and phone numbers from a computer via the optical sensor at 12. Used in some space missions in the 90's.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> it's in great condition but upon inspection the date/day is not functioning or able to be set. is there a repair for this, can it be repaired?


I've had some luck with broken Date Wheels (M905's), but not 100% success.

I also have an Andros with a bad Day Wheel that I haven't got around to looking at.

The wheels run in a groove on the top of the movement.
They're held there by the back of the dial.
The dial has pins that insert into holes in the movement that have one-way pawls - the dial and movement are simply pressed together.

If the dial separates from the movement then the wheels can wedge into the newly created space. 
There appears to be no lubricant on any of the parts, so it's just something hanging up.

You have to remove the hands and separate the dial from the movement to reset the day-date wheels.
Then press everything back together.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> I've had some luck with broken Date Wheels (M905's), but not 100% success.
> 
> I also have an Andros with a bad Day Wheel that I haven't got around to looking at.
> 
> ...


you're no less than amazing as usual cayabo- the amount of people you have helped with carefully detailed answers-thank you!

so in my andros is an m905 movement? with my skill set it might be easier to replace the whole movement, though i've never attempted such a task.

edit- it's an m903 and i found a brand new movement for...less than $5 from Perrin Co out of Canada! now how to get it installed...not a task i'm up to doing on my own. exciting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX SR927 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Luke by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks to Icelander09 for the PIF ticker. My first TX Vintage.

Any suggestions for a good strap? This has a weird sub 16mm lug width.

Vintage Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1974 Marlin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


Here we go again,

Just when I thought you had changed.

Copy and paste to 100.

Go...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


I used to have exact same model few years ago, beaten and scratched but still flawlessly working, always my first choice in outdoors. I now almost regret selling it. Great watch!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

New Timex Milano XL arrived today. Nice hefty feel and looks like the promo photos. The one thing that concerned me when I was sizing the bracelet was that I didn't see any way to make micro adjustments. I was afraid it might be hard to return after I took off the plastic wrap and removed some of the links but it fit me very well without the micro-adjustment capability. I would have been disappointed if I couldn't get a good fit. Anyway, now I have the retro vibe of some the silver Timex watches that I wore back in the 70s but with modern quartz reliability. I shouldn't go out on a limb and say this but hopefully this will be my last watch purchase in 2020.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tcl said:


> New Timex Milano XL arrived today.


Very nice.

Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Forgot I left this on a ledge in the bathroom a week ago. And then I thought I heard a dripping pipe somewhere in the walls. I looked for a puddle of water or stain on the drywall behind the toilet, under the sink, near the faucet. I dreaded calling the plumber. And then I found it. Ticking away. As loud as ever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

I ventured out to the apocalypse today and i used this









easy to wash & disinfect.

pardon the date though

to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Timex Tuesday.
Lots o love here...

Service and cleaning done. 
Now testing before goin up on Etsy. (with about 10 others in the last week)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Timex Tuesday.
> Lots o love here...
> 
> Service and cleaning done.
> ...


Nice one!! Do you clean & service?? Cheers p |>|>


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Two Classics
Samba & TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics.


Thanks. Here you go:


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

no frills to be sure.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

wednesday is nigh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Sure no love for Timex here **sarcasm alert*

I got this one in a lot of stuff, and wanted to give back to the forum. 
I once won a watch so now I have one to give away.

I dunno how else to do it.. so I'm gonna try this:
Check out the new thread "Mid-April Timex Watch giveaway"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mid-april-timex-watch-giveaway-5160689.html

Post a comment in that forum with one good thing that has come about for you because of this current stay-at-home time.

on Sunday April 12, in the morning my time I'll randomly pick a person in the USA and send them this watch. 
(Sorry but postage outside of the USA is more than this watch is worth)

Thanks all!
Hope it'll brighten someones day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Got one of these coming for under a hundo! I really thought these would dry up and sky rocket in price.










...

I also have this coming. People on eBay really need to stop accepting my lowball offers - or at least don't counter like $2 above my lowball.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Got one of these coming for under a hundo! I really thought these would dry up and sky rocket in price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two sweet choices brandon\! i really like the black nano universe california dial. it's a 36mm. but then, i'm a white dial kind of guy...what model is the sun moon and earth? btw i bought a second midget- the black dial. not as good a deal as you got ($75) but i tried! same seller as your california dial i believe...you've got a fine eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

This is not my watch, but I saw it on eBay and almost made it mine. I thought it weird that from 30min-45min there are no minute markers. Couldn't tell if it was a weird photo angle or a defect. Other pictures show it missing as well, so I think it's a defect. I ended up getting a different, non-Timex, instead.









Edit to add:

DOH. It was NOT a defect. It was due to the domed crystal. Here's the opposite angle. I guess I should've paid more attention!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> This is not my watch, but I saw it on eBay and almost made it mine. I thought it weird that from 30min-45min there are no minute markers. Couldn't tell if it was a weird photo angle or a defect. Other pictures show it missing as well, so I think it's a defect. I ended up getting a different, non-Timex, instead.
> 
> View attachment 15019517


You don't see the minute markers due to the light refraction from the dome crystal.... there are there! 
Another example below:
Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Same watch.. .different viewing angle
Elevated Scour by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> two sweet choices brandon\! i really like the black nano universe california dial. it's a 36mm. but then, i'm a white dial kind of guy...what model is the sun moon and earth? btw i bought a second midget- the black dial. not as good a deal as you got ($75) but i tried! same seller as your california dial i believe...you've got a fine eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd still pay $75 for a Midget! (Again, probably inappropriate outside of this context.) Who knows, maybe they have more of cream dial or he was drunk when he accepted my offer. And the seller for the California Marlin is the same as my Midget, Luxury Bazaar.

The Sun, Moon, Earth is TW2R56700 or TW000Y511. The first number is what it was listed as on eBay where I bought it and it shows up under the second number on Amazon India. If it's not obvious, it's not a real a moonphase - just day/night. It's still pretty sharp. And I just realized the image I posted earlier flattened the dial pretty bad. The day and date are relieved into the dial. And I've found a few old postings and they have the size listed as 43mm with 22mm lugs. So it's not a small watch. And it's all stainless, too. So that's cool. But ultimately I was attracted to the world map printed on the dial.

Here's a pic from eBay where I bought it. You get better feel for the depth of the dial.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

I accidentally found and bought this little fella. I do find it quite fascinating.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Nice midgets.........well that didn't come out right.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*TX Exp Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone looking for a Unicorn? 

A Unicorn SR927 chrono has been sighted...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Cvp33 said:


> Nice midgets.........well that didn't come out right.




















understood! i did the same thing haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

1967 liberty bell


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cvp33 said:


> 1967 liberty bell


Very nice!! Cheers p |>|>


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Cvp33 said:


> 1967 liberty bell


it's gorgeous. is this the watch you personally reconditioned?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

No, I just got lucky finding this one on eBay for cheap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Show me Da'Dome!

The Dome by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Some days demand a little bit more techno luxury. So much going on with this dial, yet I've always loved the TX sport line!









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Some days demand a little bit more techno luxury. So much going on with this dial, yet I've always loved the TX sport line!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful! i bought an unused tx300 series some months ago. i couldn't find any online information about how to calibrate it, so, young and naive (relatively) i sent it off to timex for a battery replacement! guess what! i have no idea where it is now! stuck in a closed factory somewhere in the philippines...i hope i get to enjoy it some day. i should have asked you guys first...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ready by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Close Up by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Green Hands by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Waiting on this one to come in the mail. eBay is too full on early Timex deals right now.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Does anyone know about this one?


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

my only timex i own.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

elchuckee77 said:


> my only timex i own.


very nice! does it make you want to own other timex watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Home Schooling

A+ on Horology

Hime Schooling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PM change of suit
Night Ops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Genuishevitz (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What Lume?

What Lume? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

indiglo on a blue dial looks...blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.

Got my Cali. Nothing much to say that already hasn't been said. It's a Marlin reissue, except quartz with a quirky dial.

But I've really been digging the Sun and Moon. It's a watch of two faces&#8230;


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


That could just be IT... the perfect 3 watch Timex Collection... I am actually envious! Well Done Sir!

That Sun Moon Dial is stunning. Does it actually work ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Perfect 10:10

BTW Brandon.. I am trying your approach.. bidding $60 on a US Midget... from LuxuryBazaar.. offer was not automatically rejected.. so I have hopes.

10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


that's a beautiful trio of watches, man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Perfect 10:10
> 
> BTW Brandon.. I am trying your approach.. bidding $60 on a US Midget... from LuxuryBazaar.. offer was not automatically rejected.. so I have hopes.
> 
> 10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


let me know what happens! i tried his approach at the same seller on a black dial: paid $75. 
beats the $100 i paid shipped from japan months back for a white dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

Timex has code FLASH25 right now for 25% off select watches. This isn't unusual, but for the first time I've seen it can be applied to the Automatic Marlins!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> let me know what happens! i tried his approach at the same seller on a black dial: paid $75.
> beats the $100 i paid shipped from japan months back for a white dial...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seller counter offer with $90.. .was your strategy going back and forward for a while?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Seller counter offer with $90.. .was your strategy going back and forward for a while?


yes he did the same to me. not to beat him/her up but...me 65, she 90, me i can only afford 75, accepted. $75 is a fine price. they are a bit limited. and it's ships from the us as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> yes he did the same to me. not to beat him/her up but...me 65, she 90, me i can only afford 75, accepted. $75 is a fine price. they are a bit limited. and it's ships from the us as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok.. will try $70 see what happens. BTW.. how is the leather strap on the Midget.. as far a quality.. is it like RedWing leather level?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> That could just be IT... the perfect 3 watch Timex Collection... I am actually envious! Well Done Sir!
> 
> That Sun Moon Dial is stunning. Does it actually work ?


You could probably add something with a black dial and more water resistance.

And yeah, the sun and moon dial works. It's just a day/night indicator.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## macharle (Jan 24, 2020)

First wristwatch was a J.Crew x Timex "Presidential" quartz with a nice leather strap. Loved that thing.

Completely screwed it up and broke the crystal when replacing the battery a few years back. Heart breaking.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ok.. will try $70 see what happens. BTW.. how is the leather strap on the Midget.. as far a quality.. is it like RedWing leather level?



















the same. didn't i moan about this already? i rather like the bund design. and it's the same leather used on my marlin automatic. it's fine, but i'm not a leather aficionado, even if i look like a bear haha. it's the keeper! the same issue on the marlin: it's saggy and baggy and slides out of place every other time you turn your wrist. really a crap construction. i'm aware that the leather is only provided to an overseas manufacturer but really...same leather on two timex and both of them have lousy strap keepers. low point for two very nice watches. hope yours is tighter. i have not even checked the black dial which recently arrived.

what color dial are you angling for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> the same. didn't i moan about this already? i rather like the bund design. and it's the same leather used on my marlin automatic. it's fine, but i'm not a leather aficionado, even if i look like a bear haha. it's the keeper! the same issue on the marlin: it's saggy and baggy and slides out of place every other time you turn your wrist. really a crap construction. i'm aware that the leather is only provided to an overseas manufacturer but really...same leather on two timex and both of them have lousy strap keepers. low point for two very nice watches. hope yours is tighter. i have not even checked the black dial which recently arrived.
> 
> what color dial are you angling for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sucker for White Dials.. so definitely the cream dial looks sublime.

Another wrist change due to suggestions to the ever '' recommend me a watch with x specs that don't exist under $XX " Have not worn this one in a while.

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

macharle said:


> First wristwatch was a J.Crew x Timex "Presidential" quartz with a nice leather strap. Loved that thing.
> 
> Completely screwed it up and broke the crystal when replacing the battery a few years back. Heart breaking.


Could you post a pic of this watch?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Could you post a pic of this watch?


who me? the one i PM'd you about and you forgot to reply? it's this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Luke Any1? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Luke Any1? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


was the nautica brand produced by timex? what similarities does it share with other timex models if so?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> was the nautilus brand produced by timex? what similarities does it share with other timex models if so?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nautica watches are made by Timex... this is what a serious Timex could be.... proper Lume.. screw in crown, proper timing bezel.. 100WR all Stainless Steel...

BTW. I noticed that the TX ebay store starting to sell Nautica watches.

spec to spec... none. the closest you can get to is the Waterbury line.. but does not have screw in or proper timing bezels.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...





schumacher62 said:


> the same. didn't i moan about this already? i rather like the bund design. and it's the same leather used on my marlin automatic. it's fine, but i'm not a leather aficionado, even if i look like a bear haha. it's the keeper! the same issue on the marlin: it's saggy and baggy and slides out of place every other time you turn your wrist. really a crap construction. i'm aware that the leather is only provided to an overseas manufacturer but really...same leather on two timex and both of them have lousy strap keepers. low point for two very nice watches. hope yours is tighter. i have not even checked the black dial which recently arrived.
> 
> what color dial are you angling for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey guys.., after watching Brandos watches... and then yours on top.... While i love the Cream Dial Midget.. I do not think it is pair well with that strap color.

Brandon.. no offense but the black NATO kills the Midget. Here's an idea.

This is a TX NATO band that I've grown to like very much.. I used to dislike them so much that I gave a few away to Cayabo ..but now I reallyi dig them. This one is darker in color and I've used even on my Swiss Murren. I thinnk it would pair much better with the Midget.

as an alternative... I would go custom like the 3 GMT below. Tenessean makes some pretty sick ones at decent prices.

Pour Over Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IM Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Brandon.. no offense but the black NATO kills the Midget.


Black goes with anything??? No?

And it's a Yellow Dog rubber nato. These straps have ruined all other straps for me. Yellow Dog is the bomb!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


That Green Lantern is sick!!!! Love it!

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Anybody have any feedback on this watch? Seems like a decent deal for $35 on Amazon. Unless its ticking wakes up the dead. My resin Mk I is kinda quiet so I am hopeful.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Anybody have any feedback on this watch? Seems like a decent deal for $35 on Amazon. Unless its ticking wakes up the dead. My resin Mk I is kinda quiet so I am hopeful.
> 
> View attachment 15044805


Yes. Have three of them. Awesome price for it. it is not a scout, it is a Mk1, which is either made of SS of Aluminum. the straps that come with those are also much better than the entry levels.

Nothing to lose as long as you don't get a lemon.. if you do, just return for replacement.

Thanks for posting. One more to the collection. This one is the Aluminum one. Just baffling price for a very nice piece.

Here's the link to Timex if you want the specs from them.

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Here's its brother with the actual green strap 
Brother ! by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex's 1969 offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Using my Resin Mk I "McGyver" watch. In preparation for my incoming TW2T10300.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

My SS Camper on another outing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, I've been slammed during this pandemic.

I've got 2 kids at home that have to be educated.
Half-a-dozen elderly relatives that are hibernating.
The company I work for makes light filters for COVID-19 testing machines. All inventory sold out a month ago and we've been going full blast - just closed the best quarter in the history of the company.
And my wife is a nurse.

So I finally have a bit of down time today.

Pulled out the Expedition Scout collection and swapped straps and dials around and came up with these:

Hard to tell, but this is a gray dial (not black).
This combo has a dark, strong vibe.
I've named it *King Fisher* after the famous gunslinger:









Here's a strap that I really like, but have had a hard time matching to a watch...
until now.
It's called the *Urban Tactical Scout*:









The return of the *Super Scout*.
I made this one before, then used the case for other projects but kept think of this one.
The shiny case, polished hands, curved crystal and bright white stitching somehow come together to make a rather classy field watch:









And this one is.. a classic look.
So I've named it the *Western Scout*:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex Expedition T49804 Trail Field on cheapy tan nato.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Well,
> 
> The return of the *Super Scout*.
> I made this one before, then used the case for other projects but kept think of this one.
> ...


^^^ Recip3? Inquiring Minds want to know ^^^ Looks Jaw Dropping..

Welcome back! I was wondring wny you were so WUS 'quarentine' Glad to hear your Co is doing well. As always, it sucks for some, fair for others and great for those that can adapt to satisfy a need.



Tsarli said:


> Using my Resin Mk I "McGyver" watch. In preparation for my incoming TW2T10300.
> 
> View attachment 15047119


What? You had to ask about the Mk1 .. and you already had one? LOL... ok.... See who gets it first.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Honestly, it's great having work, but it's the kids' education that's killing me.
It's an extra 4 hours a day that has to happen on their schedule...

How's your brood?

BTW - how's Italy retroshave? you out-and-about?



Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^ Recip3? Inquiring Minds want to know ^^^ Looks Jaw Dropping...


It is a black dial with bright white lettering. (Scouts are available with black dials and gray lettering as well as gray dials.)
I think this movement started out with an orange seconds hand and ended up with white for this project.
Luckily, it came with a black date-wheel.
The crystal is out of your Vintage Dive watch - that was swapped by /brandon for a different project.

(gratuitious pic)









Finally, the strap is off a white-dialed Weekender Chrono (chrome hands). 
It is very thin yet good quality making it comfortable and expensive looking.

Here it was before, with a black seconds hand:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> What? You had to ask about the Mk1 .. and you already had one? LOL... ok.... See who gets it first.


I didn't know it was also a Mk. I, the Amazon description wasn't very helpful: "TIMEX _Green Fabric Watch_-TW2T10300". Green fabric? What green fabric? I only confirmed it was a Mk. I thanks to your link. :-! Mine arrives Thursday.

Wait, you ordered one too? I thought you already had one?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Honestly, it's great having work, but it's the kids' education that's killing me.
> It's an extra 4 hours a day that has to happen on their schedule...
> 
> How's your brood?


My kids have been home schooling since last year... via Online... so no change for us.. We are good as well and blessed to be considered 'essential'.



Tsarli said:


> I didn't know it was also a Mk. I, the Amazon description wasn't very helpful: "TIMEX _Green Fabric Watch_-TW2T10300". Green fabric? What green fabric? I only confirmed it was a Mk. I thanks to your link. :-! Mine arrives Thursday.
> 
> Wait, you ordered one too? I thought you already had one?


Nope... I already have three, 1 SS and two Alums... but I don't have that color case. Plus the straps that come with them are delicious!

I think one of these will come handy at some time when I am brave enough to embark on mods again.

here they are with an Allied .. wihich was the first one of them... I think it is going to look close to the Allied.. second from left.. but the Mk1 is a much better piece.

IMG_1647 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes. Have three of them. Awesome price for it. it is not a scout, it is a Mk1, which is either made of SS of Aluminum. the straps that come with those are also much better than the entry levels.
> 
> Nothing to lose as long as you don't get a lemon.. if you do, just return for replacement.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and @Tsarli for the heads up on this one. It says the strap is green, but it looks khaki. Whatever it comes with, you can't beat the price!









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Anybody have one of these they'd like to sell?









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

some reflection on the dial today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NamNorimai said:


> Anybody have one of these they'd like to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is against WUS Rules to ask on main threads... there is a WTB and a Sales section where you can ask the question in the WTB and search the sale. 
Ebay is your BFF. There is one from our northerly neighbors.

***************************************************************************************************************************

New England on the wrist 
NEw England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> here they are with an Allied .. wihich was the first one of them... I think it is going to look close to the Allied.. second from left.. but the Mk1 is a much better piece.
> 
> IMG_1647 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


OK.. so here's the Mk1 Alum subbing IN for the Allied. Will retake the shot next time it raines.. that may just happen today. Nice little wonder, very light, the strap does not dissapoints and the case / dial combo is just one sexy thing.

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> OK.. so here's the Mk1 Alum subbing IN for the Allied. Will retake the shot next time it raines.. that may just happen today. Nice little wonder, very light, the strap does not dissapoints and the case / dial combo is just one sexy thing.
> 
> Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wolf is that the MK1 you purchased from the "green strap" thread?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Wolf is that the MK1 you purchased from the "green strap" thread?


Yes.. the green strap.. which is really not green at all. It is your classic Khaki NATO.

Here's a better picture

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes.. the green strap.. which is really not green at all. It is your classic Beige NATO.


We all knew it wouldn't be.

I was very tempted at $31 to snag it. The tan/khaki looks good. Really a steal at that price, even if it isn't green.

Love your franken timexs Wolf. (Scout dial in MKI case etc etc) That might be my next purchase(s)


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have this camo gem I got a few years back at a estate sale , I paid $1.00 for it . It's in similar shape to this one , but with a flex style band .


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> BTW - how's Italy retroshave? you out-and-about?


Not out and about. I've been going to the grocery store about once per week, but I recently finally locked in a big grocery delivery. They're booked out a week ahead so I won't get the delivery until Sunday, but I'm thrilled to finally be receiving a full load of groceries that will include some things I can't get from the small local grocery stores. Thankfully, there's no shortage of anything though. I'm just happy that my family and I have our health. 

All the best to everyone! Stay safe, clean, and healthy!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Not out and about. I've been going to the grocery store about once per week, but I recently finally locked in a big grocery delivery. They're booked out a week ahead so I won't get the delivery until Sunday, but I'm thrilled to finally be receiving a full load of groceries that will include some things I can't get from the small local grocery stores. Thankfully, there's no shortage of anything though. I'm just happy that my family and I have our health.
> 
> All the best to everyone! Stay safe, clean, and healthy!


If I recall, you're in Northern Italy?
Are you guys locked down by law? or choosing to not go out?

Wearing some left-overs - J Crew Platoon dial in a J Crew Vintage Army case and a dirty old Nato.
The bevelled and domed crystal plays with the light nicely.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

meow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1stiski said:


> I have this camo gem I got a few years back at a estate sale , I paid $1.00 for it . It's in similar shape to this one , but with a flex style band .


post a photo! i'd love to see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Does it happen to you guys as well? I have two watches MIA... LOL.. I couldn't find the White MK1 to complete the set.

New Kid on the Block in the Middle

Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

OEM Strap 
Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Mk1 Review 

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Super boring today:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Super boring today:
> 
> View attachment 15057333











yeah. 
here as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> 1stiski said:
> 
> 
> > I have this camo gem I got a few years back at a estate sale , I paid $1.00 for it . It's in similar shape to this one , but with a flex style band .
> ...


As requested :


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Also got this beauty for $1.00 at an estate sale . Cleaned up and works perfect :









I don't know much about it but I guess it's a 70's watch ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1stiski said:


> Also got this beauty for $1.00 at an estate sale . Cleaned up and works perfect :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great! the first digit at the bottom of the dial (4) tells it's a Viscount. the last two digits (71?) tell the year. i love the band.

keep enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> Also got this beauty for $1.00 at an estate sale . Cleaned up and works perfect :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you want to make a 100% profit? LOL

Great Find!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Not a TX. But similar brand and perma-Indiglo.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Really like this. Armstrong expedition model#?

Thanks in advance /Brandon


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Not a TX. But similar brand and perma-Indiglo.


Are those brass as well? I've seen a few Armitrons at the Wally's caroussel, but not a single one has ever got enough attention... most of them a pretty huge and ugly.

Yours looks decent.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Did some digging...this one is a whopping 46mm diameter. And ~$95 minus a discount or two....close to $70.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Did some digging...this one is a whopping 46mm diameter. And ~$95 minus a discount or two....close to $70.


hmmm at that price at may be a Stainless Steel case... but way to big for a 3 hander.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> hmmm at that price at may be a Stainless Steel case... but way to big for a 3 hander.


Case is quoted as being SS on Armitron's website. Model # is AD/1005BLSVBK

Link:
https://www.armitron.com/collection...sible247/products/ad-1005?variant=35162547597


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Not a TX. But similar brand and perma-Indiglo.


I considered an Armitron Adventure a year or two back, but with so many sharp Timexes on my radar I couldn't justify it in the price range. You'll have to let us know what you think of the "Visible247" dial. Can't seem to find a decent review anywhere.

I've gone to have another look at the one I liked, and dammit if the vintage skin-diver aesthetics and solar power in a 41mm SS case aren't piquing my interest again. I think the price has gone down too. Enablers!

Armitron AD/1002NVSVBN









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

theretroshave said:


> I've gone to have another look at the one I liked, and dammit if the vintage skin-diver aesthetics and solar power in a 41mm SS case aren't piquing my interest again. I think the price has gone down too. Enablers!
> 
> Armitron AD/1002NVSVBN


 I was tempted by this on a daily deal on the 'zon about a year ago. Never got it because of the size and in able to confirm the L2L height. I believe Wolf or Brandon have it and the 3 and 4 are coming off. Believe a photo has been posted in this thread, or somewhere else in The affordables forum.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Miggyd87 said:


> I was tempted by this on a daily deal on the 'zon about a year ago. Never got it because of the size and in able to confirm the L2L height. I believe Wolf or Brandon have it and the 3 and 4 are coming off. Believe a photo has been posted in this thread, or somewhere else in The affordables forum.


I'm actually kind of relieved to hear this, as it reinforces my avoidance. I feel bad for those who spent their hard earned money. I was just reading the Amazon reviews after posting and already realizing that I made the right choice not to buy. Too bad- it's a sharp looking watch in my humble opinion. I'm not ready to spend on another watch right now anyway. I found out last week that a watch for which I've been searching for over two years went for a very reasonable price just a month ago. First time I've seen one sell in over two years of searching. I'm sure I search it almost once each month, but this time I slipped. Somehow, the ache of that has halted my interest in buying... That or I finally have my fill of watches... Nah! Now that's crazy talk. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Was intending to spend my day off quietly and peacefully. "Essential Business" worker and the past few days have been exhausting. So here I am planning to enjoy my new Green Fabric watch...









But then thanks to brandon\ I get wind of this *Visible247* thing. And now I'm like, _I must have one_.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Show me the Dome!

TXMk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TXMk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Miggyd87 said:


> Really like this. Armstrong expedition model#?
> 
> Thanks in advance /Brandon


It's been answered below: Armitron Adventure AD-1005BLSVBK.



Wolfsatz said:


> Are those brass as well? I've seen a few Armitrons at the Wally's caroussel, but not a single one has ever got enough attention... most of them a pretty huge and ugly.
> 
> Yours looks decent.


This one is all stainless steel.

Huge is an understatement, as you learned below.



Miggyd87 said:


> Did some digging...this one is a whopping 46mm diameter. And ~$95 minus a discount or two....close to $70.


Yep. It's a whopper. I found two sources on eBay and it's on Amazon. I watched the two on eBay and left them in my cart for two weeks hoping one of the sellers would shoot me an offer. Didn't happen. I paid the the full $95. Not my best or proudest watch purchase.



Wolfsatz said:


> hmmm at that price at may be a Stainless Steel case... but way to big for a 3 hander.


Yes. SS. And it arrived dead, so I already had it open to replace the battery. It's just like the Casio MDV106 - a giant case with a giant plastic movement holder and tiny quartz movement. In fact, it's the same Miyota movement as the MDV.



Miggyd87 said:


> Case is quoted as being SS on Armitron's website. Model # is AD/1005BLSVBK
> 
> Link:
> https://www.armitron.com/collection...sible247/products/ad-1005?variant=35162547597


Yep, SS.



theretroshave said:


> I considered an Armitron Adventure a year or two back, but with so many sharp Timexes on my radar I couldn't justify it in the price range. You'll have to let us know what you think of the "Visible247" dial. Can't seem to find a decent review anywhere.
> 
> I've gone to have another look at the one I liked, and dammit if the vintage skin-diver aesthetics and solar power in a 41mm SS case aren't piquing my interest again. I think the price has gone down too. Enablers!
> 
> ...


Yep, the price was steep. Full $95 retail - no discounts. There are plenty of better watches for the price. Especially ones I have my eyes on like the Timex Falcon Eye (there was one here or Reddit for like $10 more than I paid for this). And I've been craving a skeleton and discovered Boderry through No1Viper on here and IG - you can get this (https://i.ytimg.com/vi/mWzcyV_ohCE/maxresdefault.jpg) for like $120. But my curiosity got the best of me.

Here's my initial thoughts.

- I wear big watches - G-Shock GWG1000 Mudmaster, IsoBrite. But this thing is not the most comfortable. It's huge and there is absolutely nothing that it minimizes it. The MDV106 has short lugs for a 44mm watch. My IsoBrite is light weight with its carbon composite plastic case. This thing has nothing to minimize the size. 
- The lugs are 22, which is nice since we all have 22 straps on hand. They could have easily done 24.
- The hands are a touch short, but nothing compared to some of their other watches.
- I do like the company history (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armitron).

And on to the Visible247 dial. Visible247 is a stand-alone, legit company: Home - Visible 24/7. Visible247 isn't just an internal marketing term spun up by Armitron. They also provided dials for another watch brand: Luxmark. (Never heard of them.) Visible247's thing is impregnating plastic with the lume, not just creating lume paint. I wore the watch last night and when I went to bed, it was a torch. When my kid woke me at 4:30am it wasn't a torch, but it was still plenty legible. So their claim of 4 hours is pretty darned conservative. They have the white model that glows green that's probably brighter - green lume is always brighter. But the blue dial caught my eye quite a while ago before I knew about the Visible247 stuff.

The standout about the dial to me is that it doesn't look like it will glow. It looks like a regular dial until the lights go out since Visible247 is impregnated plastic, not paint. You can see the macro shot below. And I currently have it sitting on my desk next to my Timex Marlin California. It is comically large next to it.

With all that said, I already have a new crystal coming. The stock crystal is flat mineral and kind of tinny sounding when you tap on it. I got a 3mm thick domed mineral from Esslinger. It was mailed this morning and they are like 15 minutes away from me, so I should have it tomorrow. AND.... I think I'm going to hydro-mod it. The hydro will come later. I want to get the crystal in first. And I might also look for a white/silver second hand.

This watch is neat and pretty cool. And it's worth whatever you would consider super/ultra affordable or disposable. There are some people in the Amazon reviews saying they got it for $30 or so and it would be a cracking watch at that price.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I was tempted by this on a daily deal on the 'zon about a year ago. Never got it because of the size and in able to confirm the L2L height. I believe Wolf or Brandon have it and the 3 and 4 are coming off. Believe a photo has been posted in this thread, or somewhere else in The affordables forum.











you have a very good memory! that was my post. i've had mine not quite a year. it's rattly-cheap feeling and now the numerals are starting to slide and degrade (see 1,2 and 4) i know solar watches, and i've never one single time left it in direct sunlight to charge (though even this is tolerated by solar watches.) it's very accurate and light weight but now, for $60, i have of its own volition, a beater.

i tried numerous times calling armitron repair, it's a company in los angeles, and with every call i got a message saying they were too busy to answer the phone. timefactors, i believe.

so i wear it on my walks, just to not let it waste away.

i was taken in by the solar, and also i feel its a handsome watch (the bezel rotates but if you tap it, it rattles.) a part of the collection now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

1969 Timex Electric


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a date window i can see haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the story behind this one?? Cheers p :-!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> What's the story behind this one?? Cheers p :-!


unsure. it was $19 at the timex ebay site and i thought the polish flag was striking. my moms dad was part polish, i've loved my visits to that country, it just seemed right!

i have no idea if timex ever did other country or flag models.

what do you think paul? you're th inking maple leaf haha! i'd wear one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> unsure. it was $19 at the timex ebay site and i thought the polish flag was striking. my moms dad was part polish, i've loved my visits to that country, it just seemed right!
> 
> i have no idea if timex ever did other country or flag models.
> 
> ...


Not sure....maybe a gov't promo give away?? Here's a Toronto Maple Leafs hockey team one....Cheers p :-d:-d:-d


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

azkid said:


> 1969 Timex Electric


Nice one.....first yr of the 40 mov't....cheers p |>|>


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> What's the story behind this one?? Cheers p :-!


Timex had a whole bunch of them from different countries - I think they came out about 3 years ago.

Like so many things Timex does, it happened without much fanfare, they were discontinued (or, more probably, they had a limited production run) shortly after,
and there's very little documentation that they ever existed.









Paul???


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> ... and now the numerals are starting to slide and degrade (see 1,2 and 4)


This isincredibly terrible quality.

I'm confused as to how it can even happen.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex had a whole bunch of them from different countries - I think they came out about 3 years ago.
> 
> Like so many things Timex does, it happened without much fanfare, they were discontinued (or, more probably, they had a limited production run) shortly after,
> and there's very little documentation that they ever existed.
> ...


They were launched at the time of the World Cup... (FIFAi if you need to ask)... so.. there will be plenty more in about 2 years time.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> They were launched at the time of the World Cup... (FIFAi if you need to ask)... so.. there will be plenty more in about 2 years time.


canada available at $39, germany at $33, no brazil that i can find and poland sold out. i'm sure there are others but i don't know what world cup teams to look for haha. italy and england i would imagine...france? PS: my poland is dated 2015.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

Love my Timex


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> canada available at $39, germany at $33, no brazil that i can find and poland sold out. i'm sure there are others but i don't know what world cup teams to look for haha. italy and england i would imagine...france? PS: my poland is dated 2015.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few months ago there were a bunch more flags at the Ebay store. but not all. https://www.fifa.com/


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> They were launched at the time of the World Cup... (FIFAi if you need to ask)... so.. there will be plenty more in about 2 years time.


That reminds me of the Referee watch:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

My new Ironman Essential. Wanted a digital watch with a MUCH bigger time display than my Gshock and whattya know, Timex sells a few. The display also washed out a lot less than the gShock DW-5600 I bought and returned a year ago.

$35 is a steal for this









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew × Timex Vintage Field Army with black hands:

(artificially aged dial, genuinely scratched crystal)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Gardititionist

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Rescue Pine by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> (artificially aged dial, genuinely scratched crystal)
> View attachment 15077825


I like your line about the dial/crystal -Probably because I know just what you're talking about. The crystals on these seem to scratch like plastic.

Why are the hands blacked out? As you know, these JCrew watches have no Indiglo. Your doing or a previous owner? Matching the lumed markers on the dial by blacking them out seems like it would be a pain.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Enough love here to spend some time cleaning and servicing an M27 day-date movement.

But, after some work (and almost borking the hairspring...) It's up and running like a champ

The 1974 Telephone Dial.
I have the original bracelet, but with 90% of plating worn off I'm gonna polish it silver for something else.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Back with the Armitron. Got a domed mineral put it. Sapphire still on the way. I decided to leave the chapter ring out. It looks a little smaller less cluttered.

But, I intentionally ordered the crystal 1mm too thick. It sits above the bezel. And it looks like a UFO from the side in the dark. Lol.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Why are the hands blacked out?


The Military and Platoon are legible to me without glasses, but the White dial with off-white lumed hands is nearly impossible for me to read quickly.

So in frustration, I took it apart and used a Sharpie on the lume. 
The ink flowed freely from the Sharpie to the absorbant lume of the hands. 
I wiped the excess ink off the silver outline of the hands with a swab soaked in acetone.

If I had and extra set of black-outlined hands, I would have used them.

Anyway, problem solved - I can read the time at a glance.









J Crew release 3 of these:

Vintage Field Army = White Dial with hammered SS case
Military = Black Dial with hammered SS case
Platoon = Green Dial in Black PVD ss case - polished bezel and blasted case


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

now how to figure this thing out...
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

correctly programmed and performing properly on may 1!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Any feedback on Timex's activity tracker, the TW2P81700? It's just $29 with watchgooroo on eBay. Aesthetically pleasing and barring really poor performance, seems like a good deal.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Any feedback on Timex's activity tracker, the TW2P81700? It's just $29 with watchgooroo on eBay. Aesthetically pleasing and barring really poor performance, seems like a good deal.


I do not own any of the smart watches.. but a quick browse via amazon reviews; you can see that they are pretty disastrous with Bluetooth and their App. If you like it for aesthetics.. great price, go for it; but do not expect much from the smart part.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> I do not own any of the smart watches.. but a quick browse via amazon reviews; you can see that they are pretty disastrous with Bluetooth and their App. If you like it for aesthetics.. great price, go for it; but do not expect much from the smart part.


Ouch, not good. Probably best to save my money for something else, like a MK I or an Essential.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This arrived yesterday. $34.95 through Amazon Warehouse or $37.99 new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Oops, forgot to adjust the date.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Picked these up on eBay yesterday for less than the cost of the replacement straps! I stumbled onto the first one, which led me to search for the second, which went for quite a low bid. These have been somewhat difficult to find so I got quite lucky to find both within 10 minutes of each other. I'm excited to get them, though as with almost all of my acquisitions this year, I have no idea when I'll be able to get home to them in the US. For now, stock shots. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

T2M553









T2M554









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I think I just found the next watch I'll be buying.









36mm, Stainless, Mechanical. Exactly what I want.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

AK2112 said:


> Well, I think I just found the next watch I'll be buying.
> 
> View attachment 15088041
> 
> ...


nice! where are these for sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> nice! where are these for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to Giorgio Galli Design Lab via Instagram: "Mid May on Mr.Porter and End. on Timex.com in June"

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Greetings all...

today, the weather forecast called for Rain... and I am glad we did not pay attention to it, since we did our first grilling of the season.

My wife always so trendy, rocking out the Ironman matching with her blouse. 
TX IM Combo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I rock the Katmai for grilling 
KarMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and earlier.. I went to Ollies.. and found a bunch of these... 
Outdoor Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

ARG... having some posting issues...


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Pretty happy with my latest acquisition - chrono, stainless case, screw-down crown, bracelet at actually _fits_ (once I knocked a link out of it)... Playing around with a new camera app on my phone that does macro and much better close autofocus than the stock camera app...









[edit - whoa, didn't mean to post that big a pic! Shrunk it down some :-d ]


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh yeah, that is nice


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

AK2112 said:


> Well, I think I just found the next watch I'll be buying.
> 
> View attachment 15088041
> 
> ...


A godsend for a bird wrist like myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

AK2112 said:


> Well, I think I just found the next watch I'll be buying.
> 
> View attachment 15088041
> 
> ...


What model is this please? I can't find it on their site.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Pretty happy with my latest acquisition - chrono, stainless case, screw-down crown, bracelet at actually _fits_ (once I knocked a link out of it)... Playing around with a new camera app on my phone that does macro and much better close autofocus than the stock camera app...
> 
> View attachment 15090637
> 
> ...


These are getting harder and harder to get in good condition. These are usually named after the cell powering them SR927.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I am rocking the Gallatin a la Bertucci

TX Gallatin a la Bertucci by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Gallatin a la Bertucci TX Gallatin a la Bertucci by Wolfsatz, on Flickrby Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Great looking watch and the Bertucci strap color really compliments the dial color. Is the bezel fixed or does it turn?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

twincity said:


> Great looking watch and the Bertucci strap color really compliments the dial color. Is the bezel fixed or does it turn?


sadly it is fixed.. would make it a million bucks if it had a proper timing bezel ... like the Katmai.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> These are getting harder and harder to get in good condition. These are usually named after the cell powering them SR927.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


interesting. i can't get a thick bertucci strap to fit anything other than my bertucci...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> interesting. i can't get a thick bertucci strap to fit anything other than my bertucci...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy as 1, 2, 3
One: Remove existing garbage strap and springbars
Two: Place NATO on desired position 
Three: Use your favorite elephant to push down the springbar into position.

Easy Peasy!


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 14832889
> 
> (the above pic proves that retroshave is the victim of feckless theivery)
> 
> ...


Holy schmokes that thing came in every color of the rainbow didn't it? You could go crazy just collecting all the different permutations that one watch. Far as that goes, the one I'm wearing right now doesn't match any of the ones you've got posted.



> View attachment 15070155


Wonder how many other possible iterations of this watch there are out there?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Le cheap quartz dress-beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Wonder how many other possible iterations of this watch there are out there?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-sr927w-chronographs-circa-2000-any-them-4694951.html


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice catch mate....hard to get...cheers p


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Unboxing Mid Century
Wears a bit small as a 37mm
I like the dial and strap is very impressive!










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

How about some vintage digital love?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy 5 de Mayo 
Have a Margarita or Tequila or even better.. have a Corona.. and enjoy your day!

Happy 5 de Mayo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

cayabo said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-sr927w-chronographs-circa-2000-any-them-4694951.html


Clearly I have more watches to buy now!|>|>


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Unboxing Mid Century..


Btw, thanks goes to Wolfsatz for the tip and advice


----------



## emdarcher (Apr 11, 2020)

Just posted this in another thread, but thought I'd post it here as well. Grew up wearing Timex Expedition watches, this being the second one after the first started falling apart while I was in middle school.

My trusty Beater of nearly a decade and a companion on many adventures:
Timex Expedition with Digital Compass T49685


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Wears a bit small as a 37mm


If I saw just this picture without know the size of the watch, I would say it looks just about perfect.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Happy 5 de Mayo!
> 
> Happy 5 de Mayo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Right back at ya:









(the date was correct this morning for the 5th...)


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

cayabo said:


> If I saw just this picture without know the size of the watch, I would say it looks just about perfect.


Tell it to my wife 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...still trying to find the black dial....cheers p |>|>


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice...still trying to find the black dial....cheers p |>|>


but you have the silver don't you paul? that's a classic gorgeous color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> but you have the silver don't you paul? that's a classic gorgeous color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wearing it now actually...cheers p ;-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros. new movement installed, purchased from an awesome canadian company: perrin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave47 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, Gang! Happy, safe, and Healthy Tuesday!!For the second day of TIMEX "week," this nifty TIMEX 200M IQ DIVER (#T2N812) I picked up from someone, somewhere a number of years ago. Although a large watch on a stiff, thick rubber strap, it IS a comfortable piece to wear. I like watching all the dial pointers in action & do have to learn to convert celceius to farenheit (sp.) so I'll know what my temperature is, heh! dave:


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

cayabo said:


> If I saw just this picture without know the size of the watch, I would say it looks just about perfect.


Timex without INDIGLO???

Move Along Folks, Nothing to see here :-(


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Nothing to see here:


----------



## Time for Wristy Business (Jan 15, 2017)

If only they followed Casio’s lead and made a line or three that truly excelled like the G-Force. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

as cayabo might say: indiglo would have been nice. a super fine presentation kit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex Expedition T49804 on a sand NATO


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

had i bought one of these years ago i just may have stopped. it does everything so well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)

Timex has had a phenomenal past year as far as releases go, I hope they can keep that up for years to come. They’re a big gateway brand for future watch people.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Time for Wristy Business said:


> If only they followed Casio's lead and made a line or three that truly excelled like the G-Force.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wish granted.. and improved!

Solar... Shock Proof, Easier Interface than any G... 
Timex IM Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

is my band becoming two-toned or...weird. i've been watching this happen. at least it's two tones of silver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassani (Jul 28, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Nothing to see here:
> 
> View attachment 15097325


What's the name of this model? It's very nice


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cassani said:


> What's the name of this model? It's very nice


It's a dial swap.
The dial comes from a Todd Snyder × Timex Military and the case is from a T-Series Retro.

Here's some of the T-Series with the same case:









I'm a huge fan of this case. 
It's Ø38mm but has the same size dial as most 40-42mm watches.
It's all SS.

It's got a single domed crystal which magnifies just a bit and does interesting things with reflections.









Here's the TS Military:









This dial is a re-issue of "Military Style" 1978 Viscount:


----------



## Cassani (Jul 28, 2016)

cayabo said:


> It's a dial swap.
> The dial comes from a Todd Snyder × Timex Military and the case is from a T-Series Retro.
> 
> Here's some of the T-Series with the same case:
> ...


Thank you for the detailed explanation. That dial goes so well with that case. You improved both watches imo. Do you have one for sale?


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

That Mid-Century is sold out on the Todd Snyder website. I was waiting for it to go on sale again, never did.

Haven't really seen many (quiet) quartz Timexes that look nice at 38mm outside the Weston which is a bit overpriced so I'll probably go with an Alba or something but hope they re-issue something like the Mid-Century again.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cassani said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation. That dial goes so well with that case. You improved both watches imo. Do you have one for sale?


This dial swap is just a hair more complicated than changing the battery.
$3 for a back removal tool and $8 for a couple of C-clamps to snap the back on, and you can do it yourself.

On eBay, the TS Military usually goes for $65-90,
and a T-Series Retro is $25-35.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my only roman numeral dialed watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wolf has been busy around the garden.... it has been quite pleasing and time consuming as well. But I am having lots of fun and learning a lot about plants.

Gallatin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Azaleas
AAlea by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

We are also proud Grand parents to Four Robins 
Robins by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

This guys is quite hard to photograph..they are always on the move.. and do not stay put for a good focus. 
Breakfast by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Lots to read before deciding whether to consider the Marlin. One question: Is this watch loud? I know cheaper Timex watches are loud and I obsessed with a quiet watch. Comments? Thanks


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout sighted

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

finally returned! from timex philippines. looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

May the Timex Force be with you!

May I Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> had i bought one of these years ago i just may have stopped. it does everything so well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My grandfather wore that same watch for years. Now I own it. Great watch.

...my wife wears it more than I do!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field New England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Field trail


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Chrono
Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Is that the Electric California nato they had for sale at like $2.50?

Looks a lot better than their photos, wish I had snagged there Owens leather nato for $8..but they are all gone now.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum with Brown Shoes

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just ordered a “steel” MK1.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Is that the Electric California nato they had for sale at like $2.50?
> 
> Looks a lot better than their photos, wish I had snagged there Owens leather nato for $8..but they are all gone now.


yes it is! i bought a black Owens as well. and a few other blue and red florals. total score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> yes it is! i bought a black Owens as well. and a few other blue and red florals. total score.


Super jelly..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> yes it is! i bought a black Owens as well. and a few other blue and red florals. total score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and you didn't share the goodies? tsk tsk tsk

BTW... 
the MK1 Steel that MIggy87 just bought... .it is a steal via Amazon at less then forty bucks.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> and you didn't share the goodies? tsk tsk tsk
> 
> BTW...
> the MK1 Steel that MIggy87 just bought... .it is a steal via Amazon at less then forty bucks.


which is that wolf? the green dial watch? looks super nice. is that the one?

thanks for the tip-it's $40.12
edit- you put a link duh. smart helpful guy!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That’s it...4 left...

Also, the dial allegedly isn’t green. It’s the band that pulls out green tones in the dial and the lume. See Wolf’s photo above on the leather NATO for the true dial color.*

(* above information supplied by Wolf himself via PM)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

the Three making an afternoon round

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> which is that wolf? the green dial watch? looks super nice. is that the one?
> 
> thanks for the tip-it's $40.12
> edit- you put a link duh. smart helpful guy!
> ...


Yes... join the group and share goodies when you find at a good price.... we wont get mad.. we'll even thank you for it.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

My late grandpa's Easy Reader Indiglo is my bedtime watch... wear it every night!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes... join the group and share goodies when you find at a good price.... we wont get mad.. we'll even thank you for it.


BTW.. if anyone of those night ebay prowlers comes to find the Black ER 40th Anniv at a decent price ( less than a Grant *$50* for a new one) .... please let me know..... these 40th anniv have thinned out and getting pricier.

TIMEX - Easy Reader Men Leather Brown Watch - TW2R35800


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> BTW.. if anyone of those night ebay prowlers comes to find the Black ER 40th Anniv at a decent price ( less than a Hammy for a new one) .... please let me know..... these 40th anniv have thinned out and getting pricier.
> 
> TIMEX - Easy Reader Men Leather Brown Watch - TW2R35800


TIMEX - Easy Reader Men Leather Brown Watch - TW2R35800 https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0763MT8DW/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_pZkVEbH0JEEYR

Looks like you won't get it that cheap unless you're super lucky.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

My current Timex line up. All but the Timex Q in the middle are salvaged from junk bin parts. The Q is all original and a pleasure to wear


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> My current Timex line up. All but the Timex Q in the middle are salvaged from junk bin parts. The Q is all original and a pleasure to wear
> View attachment 15119897


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Well Done Sir ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Throwback Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Well Done Sir ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Throwback Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


a favorite. wish i had one! super nice wolf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Timex-X series. Collaboration with Todd Snyder.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> a favorite. wish i had one! super nice wolf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... this is a keeper. Got it from another WUS member a couple of years ago.

Thank God for quick time settings.... here's with the right date.

Throwback Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Not my usual style, like, at all. I got this as a parts watch for my skin diver.










I'm wearing it today to make sure it keeps acceptable time before performing the heart transplant.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. I got the date right on this one

Let's get the Weekend Staryed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## StewAdams (May 15, 2020)

First one i have owned and its great! Swapped the original strap for a handmade leather one, i think it suits it perfect 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

12:25 am date change comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

StewAdams said:


> First one i have owned and its great! Swapped the original strap for a handmade leather one, i think it suits it perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Start!

Now, the natural suggested progression is as follows:

Throw in an Easy Reader
An Allied
and Graduate with a Mk1.. either Steel or Alum.. your choice.
Extra Credit - for an IQ or Waterbury
Inspiring Future Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Friday TXers

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

serviced and running sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone try one of these new Solar Arcadias?

I'm just curious if it's quieter than a typical Arcadia.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> Anyone try one of these new Solar Arcadias?
> 
> I'm just curious if it's quieter than a typical Arcadia.
> 
> View attachment 15128753


Be Brave!!! Take one for the Team and let us know! Inquiring minds want to know!

From a Scout Solar Review


> This is noticeably quieter than a timex expedition. I've always loved timex value for money, but hated that I could hear the watches across my bedroom at night.
> Even in a low noise environment, the ticking is not perceptible unless you're holding it near your ear. Sure, it's not as quiet as my 80s quartz Seamaster, but few things are.
> This is a great upgrade over the vanilla expeditions.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earlier Today

The Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

AK2112 said:


> Anyone try one of these new Solar Arcadias?
> 
> I'm just curious if it's quieter than a typical Arcadia.
> 
> View attachment 15128753


That's a new angle for me on the Solar Acadia - didn't realize it had a chapter ring - I like it.

If I remember, you were considering this watch about 2 months ago? 
Seems like your curiosity is not going away.

I can tell you that I had a Solar Gallatin and it was definitely not as loud as my resin campers (Big Camper and standard Expedition Camper).
It has an Epson AS37A movement, not the normal M905 Timex.
I'll add that it wasn't silent either - I was a little disappointed that it wasn't quieter.
Still, it was nothing like the Expedition Camper.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> That's a new angle for me on the Solar Acadia - didn't realize it had a chapter ring - I like it.
> 
> If I remember, you were considering this watch about 2 months ago?
> Seems like your curiosity is not going away.
> ...


I'm diggin that dial into a SS case....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

AK2112 said:


> Anyone try one of these new Solar Arcadias?
> 
> I'm just curious if it's quieter than a typical Arcadia.
> 
> View attachment 15128753


get one and let us know! i'm itching for one myself...my expedition solar "ticks" with the same movement. unless you're a librarian it's totally acceptable. get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i know. isn't it perfect? hehe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15129243
> 
> i know. isn't it perfect? hehe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean purrfect?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I'm diggin that dial into a SS case....


Exactly - It would look proper.

I don't know if the Timex stem will work on the Epson movement...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> You mean purrfect?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Not pictured... he is also wearing matching pattern underpants! LOL


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Be Brave!!! Take one for the Team and let us know! Inquiring minds want to know!


I may end up doing that. I'm going to wait for that new mechanical timex archive model to come out next month because that's the one I reaaaally have my eye on. But if for whatever reason that one doesn't grab me, I'll spring for the solar Arcadia.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TXer Family...

In order to save the Field Military.... I got an orphan now.... in need of a long Stem (found on Scout 43 or Waterburys) I have lost the crown on the Field Military twice now...

The Orphan
Orphan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

:3ed Tome Charm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

dodd10x said:


> You mean purrfect?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Haha, I see what you did there!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw a deal...

End Clothing has some Timex watches on sale 25-35% off + an extra 15% off automatically at checkout.

MK1xAlpha Industries and Navi XL x NASA top the list.

https://www.endclothing.com/us/sale?brand=Timex

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just ordered Timex TW2T43400https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-TW2T43400-Allied-Chronograph-Fabric-Watch-42MM-Date-Indiglo/362956531841?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't know what I did wrong, nothing came up???


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

rmeron said:


> Just ordered Timex TW2T43400 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-TW2T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Fixed it

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Saw a deal...
> 
> End Clothing has some Timex watches on sale 25-35% off + an extra 15% off automatically at checkout.
> 
> ...


Good Deal.. up to the $9.99 for shipping.... I am way to Primed to pay for shipping....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rmeron said:


> Just ordered Timex TW2T43400https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-TW2T43400-Allied-Chronograph-Fabric-Watch-42MM-Date-Indiglo/362956531841?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


95% perfect...

just missing the knurled case!

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

dodd10x said:


> Fixed it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


it's beautiful and i hope you enjoy it a lot. looks 10 out of 10 to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

dodd10x said:


> Fixed it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


dodd10x, Thank you so much, computers will be the death of me yet


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TA Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rmeron asked a question on the expedition thread about the differences between the Allied LT .. if it belongs to the Expedition line up.

as I was browsing the current line up of chronometers, I found a new on that is pretty slick and new... .at least I have not seen it before.

This one has a Stainless Steel case and pretty dial / hand combo with a useful tachymeter. This is the Port Chronograph. A bit pricey, but very Sexy!

|>|>|>:-!:-!:-!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Random Question Day....

Weight Difference between Mk1 Steel (without springbars) Mk1 Alum (with springbars)
Weight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Weight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Weight by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Side by side by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Now if you had only used grams....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Now if you had only used grams....


so needy


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sick burn with the google

How much those spring bars weigh?


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Good Deal.. up to the $9.99 for shipping.... I am way to Primed to pay for shipping....


Got a $150 USD watch shipped to me in Italy for $112. That's about 25% off. Would have been about $100 shipped to me in the US, but I'd like to get it before I get to go back to the US someday. Would have been about 33% though. Not a bad savings.









Wolfsatz said:


> 95% perfect...
> 
> just missing the knurled case!
> 
> ...


I ordered the black dialed knurled case, but I have to say that even the knurled case doesn't hit the 100% mark due to the fact that it's not stainless steel. Beautiful watch, but Timex needs to cut the crap with these brass cases on their watches in the $100 range.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> ... but I have to say that even the knurled case doesn't hit the 100% mark due to the fact that it's not stainless steel.
> 
> Beautiful watch, but Timex needs to* cut the crap with these brass cases* on their watches in the $100 range.


Amen.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Amen.


Totally agreed! $159 for the above pictured Porter. Come on! Casio can do pretty slick watches for $50 with full SS cases.

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

What really gets me is, you can't buy a raw-brass-cased Timex.

They were selling a Scout Brook, or somesuch, with the claim that it was brass.
But the "brass" was a sputtered coating... on top of real brass.

The trend is almost over now, but c'mon Timex - slap a green dial in a diver-ish RAW BRASS case.
Copy Ventus, Oris, Paneri or any other myriad examples.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one......different case same dial.....Cheers p :-!









1974.........


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice one......different case same dial.....Cheers p :-!
> 
> View attachment 15139173
> 
> ...


beautiful paul! i had mine serviced and it's about a minute fast per day now haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> beautiful paul! i had mine serviced and it's about a minute fast per day now haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I serviced mine and is about +3 sec / day...not always that good....Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> beautiful paul! i had mine serviced and it's about a minute fast per day now haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's to ensure you make it on time. !


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Beautiful colors 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Steel MK1







Band is super stiff! Tossing it on a NATO later


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Steel MK1
> View attachment 15140093
> 
> Band is super stiff! Tossing it on a NATO later


Are you sure is real Steel?

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh I weighed it..34g per your prior posts...1.2oz * 28.35= steel mk1 in grams (34.02g)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Todd Snyder with my Baby Bonsai

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil 
TA Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

retrograde/blood orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

This has been a very tough few months, and I just wanted to get a new watch to make me feel a bit better. So I went with this one. I like it even more in person.









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

bazman said:


> This has been a very tough few months, and I just wanted to get a new watch to make me feel a bit better. So I went with this one. I like it even more in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you mate...nice one !! I did the same and bought 2 watches in the last wk...more than I have bought in a long time....cheers p :-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

One of the coolest dials I've seen on any watch. Mostly matte but with some speckled texture in the light and it shifts shades of blue-green.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

weekend/weekender

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

luv the colors...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15146961
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm still looking for a silver case/white dial version. Something about it speaks to me!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Nice. I'm still looking for a silver case/white dial version. Something about it speaks to me!










i have one of those as well! someone just told me there's a silver case black dial version- never seen one but it sounds interesting! good luck on your search.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15147029
> 
> i have one of those as well! someone just told me there's a silver case black dial version- never seen one but it sounds interesting! good luck on your search.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty. Hey, do you know offhand what the lug width is?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Beauty. Hey, do you know offhand what the lug width is?


i do! it's a pesky 19mm. so this watch is on a barton silicone elite strap, one of the few tasteful models (that isn't leather) i could find in that size. i think it looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a stray chunk on the 6. hmm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another day in the garden

Blooming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blooming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blooming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blooming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blooming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Navi harbor XL









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Opened up the case & cleaned the underside of the crystal.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Opened up the case & cleaned the underside of the crystal.
> View attachment 15151703


It's a bit surprising how nasty it gets inside the crystal.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> It's a bit surprising how nasty it gets inside the crystal.


i find that quartz timex leave...greasy off-gassing inside the crystal quite frequently. it's not moisture, it's grimy. why is that?

i use windex. what's a better solution to use for cleaning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just back from a full servicing. not a restoration- it's just in very nice physical condition as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i find that quartz timex leave...greasy off-gassing inside the crystal quite frequently. it's not moisture, it's grimy. why is that?
> 
> i use windex. what's a better solution to use for cleaning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spit Shine?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i find that quartz timex leave...greasy off-gassing inside the crystal quite frequently. it's not moisture, it's grimy. why is that?
> 
> i use windex. what's a better solution to use for cleaning?











Yes - almost always. I've found it in watches that are 1-1/2 years old.

I think Windex is great.

Sometimes crystals are a real pain to get spotlessly clean. I usually go to the sink and use really hot water and dish soap.
Once the crystal is clean, slow-pulling the case out of a glass of hot water can save a lot of hassle.

(filtered compressed deionized air under a cleanroom laminar flow hood with a light source and stereoscope is is nice too...)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15152999
> 
> 
> Yes - almost always. I've found it in watches that are 1-1/2 years old.
> ...


i get a little anxious pulling the crown out of indiglo watches. i see little holders and springy-things in there i'm sure i'll mess up one day.

thanks for the tips! i'll make crystal cleaning part of a battery replacement as a guideline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i get a little anxious pulling the crown out of indiglo watches. i see little holders and springy-things in there i'm sure i'll mess up one day.


It's really hard to ruin anything pulling the stem/crown out of an M905 movement.
Sometimes they're stubborn and seem to hook on something internally (they are) and it feels like you must be doing damage you're pulling so hard. 
But just wiggle and pull and keep at it - they don't seem to suffer or break.

I did an experiment where I pulled straight out on the crown - just pulled as hard as I could without doing anything else (no releasing or pressing of internal buttons).
Stem finally popped out - didn't break.
Re-inserted it into the watch and everything worked fine.
So I did it again. And again.
3 times I yanked the crown/stem straight out of the watch in brutal fashion and nothing went wrong.
Not recommending this method, just saying the M905 is pretty robust, go ahead and do your worst.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> SubSeconds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


it looks great!
may I know what is the lug to lug of the watch and your wrist size? thanks.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> (filtered compressed deionized air under a cleanroom laminar flow hood with a light source and stereoscope is is nice too...)


I understood some of those words.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Double Double

Never Waste a Double

The Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> it looks great!
> may I know what is the lug to lug of the watch and your wrist size? thanks.


7 and 3/4s with very flat wrists..which allow me to pull off up to 50mm cases.
This is my favorite Waterbury.. it is on a custom strap.

TT warmtrrbuey by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Inspiring Future Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> [
> (filtered compressed deionized air under a cleanroom laminar flow hood with a light source and stereoscope is is nice too...)


Redneck Translation 


> Good clean blow under the shed where the rust allows the sun through without the chicken passing by


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Is it possible to separate the dial and hands from the movement and replace it with a new movement?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Is it possible to separate the dial and hands from the movement and replace it with a new movement?


Sure.

Same procedure as most watches, but you must support the seconds hand pinion from the backside while pressing the seconds hand on.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I received my Navi Land from End Clothing yesterday. Quite a sharp watch, but the lume is absolutely pathetic. Since I've got a couple of other Navi watches, I kind of knew what to expect, but there's no excuse for lume this bad in this day and age. Why can't they at least use the same stuff they put on the Q Reissues? Anyway, I think it's sharp, but I foresee a re-lume for this watch in the distant future. Hope everyone had a great day.


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex MK1 aluminum body
$39.xx after coupon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N9GBF4D/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_uBAZEbVG9RW8K

Don't say I didn't tell you! ?


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> 7 and 3/4s with very flat wrists..which allow me to pull off up to 50mm cases.
> This is my favorite Waterbury.. it is on a custom strap.
> 
> TT warmtrrbuey by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


I think my small 6.5" wrist won't be able to pull it off haha


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SuperDadHK said:


> I think my small 6.5" wrist won't be able to pull it off haha


We should embark into making a gadget... wrist enhancer.... something like a under the watch all around band to 'beef up' wrist.

This one has the same case size. 
Waterbury Wedenesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A few days ago it crossed my mind....

Why do all the many buyers of the Timex Q which is *NOW* a pretty big thread.... do not ever post in this thread?

I think it is quiet an interesting phenomena. I would think that many of the ones that are satisfied with their Qs would post here once in a while.

Interesting....

Ikigai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> A few days ago it crossed my mind....
> 
> Why do all the many buyers of the Timex Q which is not a pretty big thread.... do not ever post in this thread?
> 
> ...


Maybe most of them are just general watch aficionados and not Timex fans like us? For them it's just another beautiful watch.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

They live that “premium” Timex life. When you paid 1.5X retail for a quartz module and an acrylic “period correct” crystal you don’t slum it in F71...you got the equivalent to every SS sports Rolex just of Timex. You A Bosss


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

I like that "indiglo button is actually there" triangle =] just like the car dashboard indicator which side one should stop at for the petrol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I do like to slum it in F71.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Now is there some truth to the rumor that the humble Weekender is being phased out? 

I believe I may have seen one of you regulars post the news here.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Speculation, yes. It was stated by Wolfsatz in another thread.

I personally haven’t seen any “proof”


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Speculation, yes. It was stated by Wolfsatz in another thread.
> 
> I personally haven't seen any "proof"


Except it's not listed as a collection anymore. It's being replaced by the standard.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

dodd10x said:


> Except it's not listed as a collection anymore. It's being replaced by the standard.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I just checked and yes, this is the only 38mm Weekender I see on the Timex page. I may need to pick another one up on Amazon.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

dodd10x said:


> Except it's not listed as a collection anymore. It's being replaced by the standard.


Not trying to be argumentative, I stand corrected, but isn't that like Seiko discontinuing the Alpinist(SARB) than re introducing it as the Alpinist (SBDC)?

It's not really gone, just changed names?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, I stand corrected, but isn't that like Seiko discontinuing the Alpinist(SARB) than re introducing it as the Alpinist (SBDC)?
> 
> It's not really gone, just changed names?


38mm to 40mm and no chapter ring. Onion crown. Very similar but I wouldn't call them the same watch. I prefer the looks of the weekender.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Speculation, yes. It was stated by Wolfsatz in another thread.
> 
> I personally haven't seen any "proof"


you want proof? I'll show you proof!

The only Weekenders listed at the timex website is listed on the 'sale' section. -> Usually these watches are being axed from the main section. Which right now.. you can double stack the sale on top of the 'Sunny20' code.. which will render a good weekender at less than $40.. which is pretty pretty good!

The Iconic Weekender had its own sections... like the new 'Standard' has now.

Darn it!!!!

Navi Ocean and Snoopy for Wolf Jr coming my way..... :rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart



> Not trying to be argumentative, I stand corrected, but isn't that like Seiko discontinuing the Alpinist(SARB) than re introducing it as the Alpinist (SBDC)?
> 
> It's not really gone, just changed names?


Timex does this all the time.... I fell to the trap with the 'Allied' which is just a glorified Scout which retailed for twice the price.. yet exact same watch with just a different dial.

The Weekender is a Classic Icon.. I am not sure that even though the Standard is a bit better watch 'spec wise' it doesn't really capture the mantra of the Weekender.... starting with the name... The name sucks! You don't want to be Standard.... I guess tey thought that they are settting the 'standard' but that is far from it. So, IMHO.. . killing the Weekender and re-introducing it as Standard is o|o|o| but I am sure that many buyers will fall for the trap. and that my friend... Is not speculation... just plain Facts!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, I stand corrected, but isn't that like Seiko discontinuing the Alpinist(SARB) than re introducing it as the Alpinist (SBDC)?
> 
> It's not really gone, just changed names?


i might agree, and would if:
-the new alpinist (SPB...) was identical to the old alpinist. it isn't. nor does any alpinist look identical to the model before it. it's in the "prospex" family now as well. 
-if timex kept the same collection name, but it appears they are not. or kept the identical look and appearance of the watch regardless of its new name.

so i suppose the standard will be an old watch with a new name (i hope. if it continues unchanged) while the seiko is a new watch with an old name. far less expensive doing it the timex way haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i might agree, and would if:
> -the new alpinist (SPB...) was identical to the old alpinist. it isn't. nor does any alpinist look identical to the model before it. it's in the "prospex" family now as well.
> -if timex kept the same collection name, but it appears they are not. or kept the identical look and appearance of the watch regardless of its new name.
> 
> ...


It is not the same watch... looks very similiar to the Weekender.. but fine details quite set it apart.



> A casual way to wear a classic chronograph, the careful attention to detail allows the Timex Standard to shine as one of our most refined everyday watches. Designed with versatility in mind, this chronograph brings together classic elements with modern materials and easily interchangeable straps. The black chronograph dial and black leather strap complement the silver-tone case and traditional oversized crown, a nod to our original wrist watch.





> OUR LEGACY AS WATCHMAKERS
> Digging into our archives, we took cues from the past to inform the design of our Timex Standard. The watches of this collection are complemented by the classic oversized crown - a nod to our 1900 pocket watch and our heritage as watchmakers.





> A REFINED EVERYDAY WATCH
> Timex Standard is the watchmaker's casual watch. With a careful attention to detail and taking design cues from the past, we created a collection that is well-suited for everyday wear.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Sure.
> 
> Same procedure as most watches, but you must support the seconds hand pinion from the backside while pressing the seconds hand on.


Any instructions on how to remove/replace the hands? I can't find anything on Google.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For those that are not familiar to the weekender family....all I can tell you is that if you look for ugly straps via the Bay.. they are usually heavily discounted due to the strap....

Weekender a la Bonsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The 3 Hander was only like $25 a few years back at Amazon 
Weekender a la Bonsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Any instructions on how to remove/replace the hands? I can't find anything on Google.


Well, easiest way is to separate the dial from the movement where the pins are inserted - with a razorblade.
You use the dial to pull the hands off. 
This is gauche. And tiny parts can fly away.

Or you can buy a "hands removal" tool off eBay for $5.
You press a plunger against the dial while "fingers" under the hands pull up.
I personally have only used the cheap tools and I hate them.

Hand levers (spoons) are nice. 
You have to be very careful to not damage the dial though.

I personally use a set of wire-cutting tweezers because that's what I had laying around.

The biggest problem for me is that about 25% of the time, the hole is too big to grip tightly enough when reinstalling the hand.
But, you can shrink the hole easily enough by flattening the lip.

I have found hands installation presses to be useless - I'm probably doing something wrong.
Instead I use 2 different pressing tools freehand.

Just get a throw-away watch and practice on it a few times until you're comfortable.
It's less technical than it sounds.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> For those that are not familiar to the weekender family....


How's the Weekender Chrono "Homage" watch doing (I forgot the name)?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> How's the Weekender Chrono "Homage" watch doing (I forgot the name)?


... ??? ... did I miss something? What do you mean ?


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Well, easiest way is to separate the dial from the movement where the pins are inserted - with a razorblade.
> You use the dial to pull the hands off.
> This is gauche. And tiny parts can fly away.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the tips! Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... ??? ... did I miss something? What do you mean ?


Didn't you buy a Weekender Chrono look-alike off Ali - around $20 - had the panda dial???


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Didn't you buy a Weekender Chrono look-alike off Ali - around $20 - had the panda dial???


ahh.. yes the Torbollo ... I gifted via the PIF thread.

BTW... I changed the battery sometime last year around Oct. Nov... so battery did not last anywhere close to what TX batteries last.

The watch looked nice.. but the construction and overall fit, is not close to a Weekender.


----------



## Wayne77 (May 26, 2020)

Enjoyed this thread so much I joined the forum. Hello all. I enjoy this and the Waterbury explorer, allied in currently in my watching list 😎


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wayne77 said:


> Enjoyed this thread so much I joined the forum. Hello all. I enjoy this and the Waterbury explorer, allied in currently in my watching list &#55357;&#56846;


Greetings and Welcome Wayne.

This is the coolest thread in F71. That is a nice watch you have pictured. Which allied is in your watch list.

TT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

My first timex watch


----------



## Wayne77 (May 26, 2020)

Thank you. Currently deciding between an all black or blue with orange. Love the design of them. Auctions end in less than 24 hours so time will tell. Just in case anyone knows anything can anyone tell me what model the digital one in my collection is, just says K vcell and assembled in Korea on the rear (trying to date it). That watch is incredibly thin. Couldn't find a single image of it online. Thanks


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AhmadImad said:


> My first timex watch


Very nice Expedition Scout Chrono!

welcome... we'll try to make you Not Mad! :-db-)



Wayne77 said:


> Thank you. Currently deciding between an all black or blue with orange. Love the design of them. Auctions end in less than 24 hours so time will tell. Just in case anyone knows anything can anyone tell me what model the digital one in my collection is, just says K vcell and assembled in Korea on the rear (trying to date it). That watch is incredibly thin. Couldn't find a single image of it online. Thanks


I got two Allied... one is decent and well deserve the price... the 2nd.. is just a glorified Scout

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Glorified Scout.. pictured on the right

Inspiring Future Mods by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex in space? Yeah baby.
In light of recent (very mild) activity around space watch discussion i want to bring Timex and NASA involvement.
So not much in moon landing times (for sure some people who were involved been wearing some kind of Timex) but in late 80s and especially in 90s Timex was very prominent on board of Space Shuttle, Mir station and later ISS.
things included 8 lap Ironaman, 100 lap Ironaman, Timex datalink which was officially issued by agency, various Ironamans from more modern variety and analog digital Expedition with NASA insignia (which actually went to space at least once). Don't have one with NASA on it but it's great watch in it's own right. 














So may be some of you own genuine space watch!

I always was fond of Timex Ironaman digitals and their spirit of sports watch, reliable partner in getting over obstacles, president Clinton watch and yes... Space Watch. Last one with echoing.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15163269
> 
> So may be some of you own genuine space watch!
> 
> I always was fond of Timex Ironaman digitals and their spirit of sports watch, reliable partner in getting over obstacles, president Clinton watch and yes... Space Watch. Last one with echoing.


did that one actually make it to space ? Grab the wrong pic.. I meant the Ironman


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> did that one actually make it to space ? Grab the wrong pic.. I meant the Ironman


Yes both 8 laps and modern ones like 30 lap and 50 lap slick. They been all rage in 90s but in 2000 there been down turn and in 2010s there only few but still they been up and that counts.
Expedition was i thin once in 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Here link to expedition wearing astronaut
Modern astronaut and cosmonaut watches - collectSPACE: Messages
data link
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sergei_Krikalev_s97e5086.jpg
Gentleman on the right Scott Tingle, wears Timex

__
https://flic.kr/p/36332780714
https://www.chicagotribune.com/resi...e_ac_cn_astronaut_scott_tingle_vid_scaled.jpg

__
https://flic.kr/p/39099994692
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/astronaut-scott-tingle-tends-plants-inside-veggie

It's just one, but there is more.

I happen to have exact same full sized 30 lap ironman. Great watch BTW.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Hi guys, new member to WUS and first time poster! 
I love the new Timex designs and prices - I ordered the 40mm M79 "Batman". The first one had a loose bezel and I returned it. Timex apologised and sent me a new watch- the Bezel was exactly the same and just a loose. I sent it back as well.
Did I just have an unlucky experience? 
J


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JamesJUK said:


> Hi guys, new member to WUS and first time poster!
> I love the new Timex designs and prices - I ordered the 40mm M79 "Batman". The first one had a loose bezel and I returned it. Timex apologised and sent me a new watch- the Bezel was exactly the same and just a loose. I sent it back as well.
> Did I just have an unlucky experience?
> J


First of all.. Welcome James.... for someone that has 50+ Timex tickers.... yes.. .all companies makes lemons. ... unusual that you got two of them....

I have no experience at all with the M79; most of the gang here on these thread... specialize on the super good deals. For me is usually less than $50.

I would just keep trying until you get the right one.
10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Timex Electric junkers build with a modded case


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> Timex Electric junkers build with a modded case
> 
> View attachment 15169081


that works and looks great! electronic, actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Maritime on rubber. A Todd Snyder with indiglo!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Maritime on rubber.


Nice pairing - really brings out the color on the dial.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Nice pairing - really brings out the color on the dial.


Yea I wasn't a fan of the black and gray nato it came on so I broke out my strap collection and found I liked this one.

I really prefer rubber/silicone for pool and beach because zync sunscreen sticks to anything else, besides bracelets.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Swimming is done, changing it up









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I wear Timex more than any other watch.
But that said I'm not wearing one now......








My favorite by far!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A unicorn captured!

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Much much better.. with a MilSpec Nato.. 
MilSpec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> A unicorn captured!
> 
> Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


tell me about your watch! what's unicorny about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Much much better.. with a MilSpec Nato..
> MilSpec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Looks sharp! That guy is a strap monster!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> A unicorn captured!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2j7d2mc




Congratulations.
It's one of Timex best.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a heads up. these TX sell in the several hundreds of dollars new, even used. this one needs a crown. timex Philippines still services and repairs these. i recently sent the same watch to them for service: it took three covid-delayed months but the watch came back flawless- if anyone is looking for a "techno-luxury" watch! here's mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Timex MK1 aluminum body
> $39.xx after coupon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07N9GBF4D/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_uBAZEbVG9RW8K
> ...


Now $41.42 - $5 and free shipping...$36.42+tax


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> a heads up. these TX sell in the several hundreds of dollars new, even used. this one needs a crown. timex Philippines still services and repairs these. i recently sent the same watch to them for service: it took three covid-delayed months but the watch came back flawless- if anyone is looking for a "techno-luxury" watch! here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the blue and white of that broken one. How would one go about getting that serviced?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

dodd10x said:


> I love the blue and white of that broken one. How would one go about getting that serviced?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


you can fill out a repair form at timex.com, or give a call to customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> tell me about your watch! what's unicorny about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try to get one ..at under $50 
Stainless Steel Case... WR 100.. Expedition line... Chapter Ring... Assamese Dial.. Hollow Hands, Flieger Type (field watch) etc.

10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Timed is a great American brand with some history... noticed HODINKEE is now selling some of their pieces.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Try to get one ..at under $50
> Stainless Steel Case... WR 100.. Expedition line... Chapter Ring... Assamese Dial.. Hollow Hands, Flieger Type (field watch) etc.
> 
> 10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


well i must have felt it was special at some point. and surely it is. i have one new in the box, maybe so i didnt have regrets for missing out later. like i do now with a NASA timex...








in the tone i like the most: brown-grey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> well i must have felt it was special at some point. and surely it is. i have one new in the box, maybe so i didnt have regrets for missing out later. like i do now with a NASA timex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks so sad... no time to play for over 10 years...

Campo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I like the Military Field.

2nd Gen in brown (41mm with SS case):









In gray:









1st Gen in green (40mm with brass case):


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> it looks so sad... no time to play for over 10 years...


lolz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Have a great Monday Everyone!

Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bonsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex debuted "their own" smartwatch
https://www.engadget.com/timex-metropolitan-r-s-smartwatch-hands-on-specs-price-120021676.html
It appears to be Amazfit with so far not much of input from Timex. Amazfit logo on watchface and companion app come straight from China.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Two Unicorns in one week?

can it be possible!!!! Both from within WUS!!!! |>|>|>

Unicorn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JLP2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey, what model is that? It looks like one I had years ago. Regards, Joe

-- Sorry, I'm referring to the Timex a couple of posts up (post 8223.)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JLP2 said:


> Hey, what model is that? It looks like one I had years ago. Regards, Joe
> 
> -- Sorry, I'm referring to the Timex a couple of posts up (post 8223.)


it's a 1976 viscount. i wonder what other dial colors were offered that year? wish you still had yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne77 (May 26, 2020)

Newest addition. 1975 and looks like it's hardly been worn. Running supurbly as well (about 20 seconds a day fast). Paid 20 pounds. Happy to five this old girl some wrist time.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Military Spec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JLP2 (Mar 24, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> it's a 1976 viscount. i wonder what other dial colors were offered that year? wish you still had yours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's it. I had that watch when I was 12. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

what other timex models are there with a screw down crown? let's see em!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Still on the wrist Big Boy Expedition

Expedition Big Boy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Dynamic Duo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Still on the wrist Big Boy Expedition
> 
> Expedition Big Boy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Dynamic Duo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


yawn. you have so many nice timex models, it's time to show something different!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Now $41.42 - $5 and free shipping...$36.42+tax


Down to $38.52 - $5 coupon.....$33.52

I hear tomorrow they will just be giving it away

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2T10...ld=1&keywords=Timex+mk1&qid=1591210995&sr=8-2

Log in to see coupon


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Miggyd87 said:


> Down to $38.52 - $5 coupon.....$33.52
> 
> I hear tomorrow they will just be giving it away
> 
> ...


Ordered one of these yesterday, $34.02 out the door using the coupon. Will be here next Monday with pics shortly thereafter. It's a dial style I like and couldn't resist the price, but that strap has to go.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Double


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Down to $38.52 - $5 coupon.....$33.52
> 
> I hear tomorrow they will just be giving it away
> 
> ...


i think i paid $40 a few weeks ago. pricing it getting quite low! are these discontinued or why are they blowing them out?
edit- i got a "green" one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Love my Ironman


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> Miggyd87 said:
> 
> 
> > Down to $38.52 - $5 coupon.....$33.52
> ...


I got the actual green one a few weeks ago as well. Wolf snagged the "green" for like $31

33$ is ridiculously good. I'm.having a hard time not buying another.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex T2N700


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Exp Mil Spec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Member of the Garditionist Crew 
Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Cosas del Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

With this watch, it's always Timex Tuesday.

Our sheltered-in-place order means I'm seeing/talking to all my neighbors much more (a great example of unintended consequences). 
One of them happens to be a watch nut. 
We've always been friendly for the last 10 years, but I had no idea until he recently wore an SKX007.

For ultimate comfort, I recommended he try a cheap Chinese nato with the keeper-understrap cut off and then cut down to length.
He agreed that it was a very good choice for a watch worn during activities.

Yesterday he stopped by with half-a-dozen natos and asked me to choose one as thank you - here it is:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> With this watch, it's always Timex Tuesday.
> 
> Our sheltered-in-place order means I'm seeing/talking to all my neighbors much more (a great example of unintended consequences).
> One of them happens to be a watch nut.
> ...


a fine match, i love those colors! what model watch is that cayabo? is it an Andros?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> a fine match, i love those colors! what model watch is that cayabo? is it an Andros?


Yes, it is an Andros. I'm contemplating putting an orange seconds hand on it to match the strap.

Something like this:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

weekender!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Fav by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just for fun!!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just received this W'bury from an Ebay buyer. It is incredible that this was originally listed as low as a new one.... I offered $35 a couple of week sago and the offer expired.

A few days later, he dropped the price by $5 bucks. So I waited another day and then resent an offer for $37. The watch head I already knew that it had a scracth on the crystal; but the band was not very well pictured. It is a genuine Timex premium leather, but it was worn heavily and sweat over like a #$%^^ (Hideous) I would never sell any watch with a strap in this condition.

Here it is on new shoes. I may do a swap with the Beige Expedition Scout... the scratched dial would certainly give it a tough rough look of battle scars.

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brash47 said:


> Just for fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for Fun ... Why Not? 
I like the Green Q and the Blue Falcon... mouth waters.. maybe in a year if they get discounted as much as the Mk1s!
ER Gang by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I like the 4th watch in your weekender picture, the white/cream mk1 is gorgeous too. I don’t even mention the nice cream Todd Snyder that you offered me as a gift but I did not received yet...:-d:-d:-d:-d (dreams are still allowed;-)).

Is there a «.ranking.» amongst Timex watches in term of noise done by the second hand ?

I guess that chronos are quieter than Waterbury that are less noisy than expedition and weekenders..:think:But please correct me and give more precisions if you can.
Is it possible to sleep with a Timex and which one ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Notathome said:


> Is it possible to sleep with a Timex and which one ?


you asked for it!

As a general rule of thumb.... any Stainless Steel case and with !00 WR will be much quiter. Brass models based on the most affordable lines are the loudest... like Easy Readers and Weekenders.. Scouts.

I would say that none of my SS cased TX are very quiet and you can sleep well with them. Anything on the defunct IQ line is also very very quiet.

Like Father Like Son by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Notathome said:


> I like the 4th watch in your weekender picture.
> 
> Is there a «.ranking.» amongst Timex watches in term of noise done by the second hand ?
> 
> I guess that chronos are quieter than Waterbury that are less noisy than expedition and weekenders.


I really like that 4th watch as well.









I have multiple Scouts, EZ Readers, etc... and I can tell you that the noise level is not the same between examples of the exact same model.
Each movement makes a different amount of sound - usually the difference is small, but sometimes surprisingly noticeable. EZ Readers seem to have the greatest variation.

Chronos are a different story. They are as quiet as any normal quartz, maybe even quieter than most other quartz.
There are a few Timex models with a sub-seconds hand at 6 o'clock - this is the same base movement as the chrono and they are quiet as well.

Amongst the noisy Timex, the thickness of the crystal seems to be biggest difference in sound.
A 30m watch has a thinner crystal than a 50m, etc...

So I think your "order of loudness" is correct.

Sleeping with a Timex makes sense due to the Indiglo, but any 3-hand + date Timex that takes a CR2016 battery is going have the M905 movement - and it is loud.
Even putting a Timex on your nightstand is questionable. If your nightstand is wood, there's a good chance it will amplify the ticking.

If you remove the seconds hand from an M905, it becomes nearly silent.

Otherwise, I'd just find a chrono Timex for sleeping.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm in a mindless/endles Zoom meeting right now, so I'm going to post a bunch of quiet Timex:


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I really like that 4th watch as well.
> 
> View attachment 15191189
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your detailed answers regarding the noise of Timex watches !

Does this 4th watch have a name or a reference ?


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm in a mindless/endles Zoom meeting right now, so I'm going to post a bunch of quiet Timex:
> 
> View attachment 15191221


This 8th watch/chrono :-d is very nice too


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Katmai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Holy Cow Batman... That is a cool Watch?

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Notathome said:


> Thank you all for your detailed answers regarding the noise of Timex watches !
> 
> Does this 4th watch have a name or a reference ?


This watch is a dial swap.
A Scout case and a T-Series Retro dial.
I call it the "Big Easy" because the dial looks like an Easy Reader but the case, at 40 mm, is much bigger than a standard 36mm Easy Reader.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Holy Cow Batman... That is a cool Watch?


That is an interesting effect. 
I like it so much better than the glow-in-the-dark crystals they did for the Acadia.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> That is an interesting effect.
> I like it so much better than the glow-in-the-dark crystals they did for the Acadia.


What effect are you referring to?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> That is an interesting effect.
> I like it so much better than the glow-in-the-dark crystals they did for the Acadia.


This is the other side of the strap. I think this is the classic well done watch with 1 star reviews on the TX site; because the reviews say: I cannot see the hands...

I'll be honest, in the pictures.. even mine, there is more contrast; it is a bit tricky to make them out; they do blend almost like a camouflage.

Then there is the strap... the TX site shows the 3 tone which is light reflective; good for runners at night time; but the black side goes much better with the case.

Navi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> What effect are you referring to?


I might be wrong here, but it looks like the dial & hands are probably stark white while the inside of the crystal has a thin-film coating of light blue.
This gives an unusual mono-chromatic look to the hands and dial (and even the date wheel) that is subtly different than what your eye is used to seeing.

Timex did this with some of their Acadia models - orange and yellow if I remember - and a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I might be wrong here, but it looks like the dial & hands are probably stark white while the inside of the crystal has a thin-film coating of light blue.
> This gives an unusual mono-chromatic look to the hands and dial (and even the date wheel) that is subtly different than what your eye is used to seeing.
> 
> Timex did this with some of their Acadia models - orange and yellow if I remember - and a bit overwhelming.


This may clarify a bit...



> The Timex Archive project combines historical know-how with a refined design aesthetic, a true expression of values that Timex has passed on since 1854 to this day. The Navi Ocean is part of the Metropolis collection, characterized by antiqued metal cases together with smoked and colored lenses. Finding inspiration both in vintage military sunglasses and in cockpit instrumentation of today's supersonic jets. This watch is available with a reversible slip-thru strap.


You do have a gift to detect those minuscule differences ... if you had not mentioned it... I would've just skipped as a different color.. but yet, the crystal is treated.

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Against the whiter white which still has a shade of gray of my crhromebook.

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i am unable to rotate this bezel. i find it hard to believe it would have come from timex in this position. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

May be the best $30.00 watch money I've ever spent.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Double


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

maybe the best $30 watch ever...haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> maybe the best $30 watch ever...haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about the best $25 watch with ten times the functions?

Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got this one on eBay. The condition was poorer than advertised, had scratches on the crystal, and was advertised as being from the 70's but the case back has an A1 (Jan 1991) date code. I also hate that the date is it quickset.

But it's fun!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> How about the best $25 watch with ten times the functions?
> 
> Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


sometimes, as a favorite architect once spoke, "less is more."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i am unable to rotate this bezel. i find it hard to believe it would have come from timex in this position.


Yeah - that bezel doesn't align to anything.

Bezels are _usually _held on with a press-fit.
This bezel might have come off and then casually pressed back on by the previous owner.

You might look to see if it is a bit crooked and carefully lever the tighter (less gap) side up and pop the bezel off.
A zip-lock bag to protect the case and a razor blade generally work...

While it's off, you can polish the scratches out.
Then, just press it back on in the correct orientation.

(I've also had a few Timex with rotating bezels that were locked up pretty good. This happens when it is just an o-ring providing resistance. They get gummed up and glued in place. So, maybe with a good cleaning, you'll have a rotating bezel???)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Bezels are _usually _held on with a press-fit.
> This bezel might have come off and then casually pressed back on by the previous owner.
> 
> You might look to see if it is a bit crooked and carefully lever the tighter (less gap) side up and pop the bezel off.
> ...


thank you cayabo! i agree with your take that this is not, nor ever was, a rotating bezel. timex hides behind no shame in cosmetic-only bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


>


it's a great watch! i hope you enjoy it as much as i enjoy mine. and yes, it's a 90's watch but perfectly simple, and stylish even today. the date setting? kind of a bummer isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> the date setting? kind of a bummer isn't it?


All my watches have date windows. I have reflexively looked at my watch and written the day wrong twice today already.

This date setting gon' be a problem!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm on a Timex roll, this one just off the Fedx truck, sized and on my wrist. I'm surprised at how nicely the case is finished. The bracelet is cheaply made but unless you inspect it closely it looks all the part.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Just a deal to share with Timex fans!:-!

Peanuts Marlins $125

https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...ess-steel-and-leather-watch/14097096497693008

https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens...ess-steel-and-leather-watch/14097096497693000


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

staple pigeon mk1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A walk in the pygmy forest with the J Crew Military Timex:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Timex Tuesday with the Katmai

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rcorreale said:


>


That is not a TX strap, right? what is it?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is not a TX strap, right? what is it?


It's a leather strap that came along with a watch purchase I made many years ago on the sales forum here. It was so long ago I can't even remember what watch it was and no longer have it but I put a different strap on it and this one has been sitting in my watch strap bin ever since. It's marked "Hamilton" on the back so I assume it was originally part of a Hamilton watch although the watch I bought that came with this strap was not a Hamiltion. I do know that much because I've never owned a Hamilton watch. It just happened to be the correct size for the MK1 and looks pretty good on it I think.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Doesn't look "affordable".


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Azalea Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

2nd wave of Azalea this Spring 
Azalea by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## notofthiscentury (May 5, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> 2nd wave of Azalea this Spring
> 
> Classic design and very classy looking!
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Adding this one to the Garditionist line of watches.. .. I have set it up on my umbrella post for the temp sensor. It is pretty accurate!

Temp / Rescue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

confusing. roman. perpetual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Anyone seen Todd Snyder's new Timex Q yet? I don't think it's for me, but I guess time will tell...








https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/todd-snyder-x-timex-q-black-1

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone seen Todd Snyder's new Timex Q yet? I don't think it's for me, but I guess time will tell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be an instant buy for me if it could only go in the water. I just might get it anyway, waiting to find out if the bezel ratchets. Don't mind if it's bidirectional but would like it to be no so easy to move as in the Q reissues. Anyone know?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone seen Todd Snyder's new Timex Q yet? I don't think it's for me, but I guess time will tell...
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/todd-snyder-x-timex-q-black-1
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That looks very nice.... a real timing bezel; day-date.... 50WR .. yes I can get it wet.. just like my 30WRs.. they survive just fine. Minus for the 18mm strap, but that goes with the 38mm case.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone seen Todd Snyder's new Timex Q yet? I don't think it's for me, but I guess time will tell...


Very interesting.
I do like the red crosshairs and meatball.

That dial looks almost the same as the 2010 T-Series Originals 38mm SS Q Reissue (T2N399).
Though this latest TS Q Reissue has a much smaller dial


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> Anyone seen Todd Snyder's new Timex Q yet? I don't think it's for me, but I guess time will tell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it seems to borrow from too
many classic styles: the crosshair marlin, the lollipop seconds hand and the sprite bezel and...is that the same case as the Q reissue? overall it's impact seems quite busy- i don't get the bezel especially, except that they are quite vintage collectible right now.

of course this is what todd snyder does, reimagines styling cues from the past designed into what are, i must say, generally very handsome and desirable modern watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2P78900


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> Timex TW2P78900
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone with Timex TW2R70900 and/or TW2R70700D7? Would love to see real life shots


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> Anyone with Timex TW2R70900 and/or TW2R70700D7? Would love to see real life shots


While I am an avid TX fan.. not a fan of remembering model numbers... which can change just by a color of a hand.....

but this thread has the first one. Also check the Waterbury Thread.

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> it seems to borrow from too
> many classic styles: the crosshair marlin, the lollipop seconds hand and the sprite bezel and...is that the same case as the Q reissue? overall it's impact seems quite busy- i don't get the bezel especially, except that they are quite vintage collectible right now.
> 
> of course this is what todd snyder does, reimagines styling cues from the past designed into what are, i must say, generally very handsome and desirable modern watches.
> ...


Not my picture- I found it via Google. The new TSQR might just borrow from this one vintage model... . I like these cross hair dials, but I've never been a big fan of this bezel. I am a fan of his band choice for this release. Right now, I don't need another QR. I'm still happy with the first one.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Q with modded bezel


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Owens black leather nato by electric. Great <$5 pick up. Kicking myself for not getting one in each color and size!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I kept this on overnight. Quiet interesting, the lume on this one is visible all throughout the night. Up to just before sunrise.

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What kind of caseback does it has? Snapback? Screw-Down?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> What kind of caseback does it has? Snapback? Screw-Down?


it's a snap back case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> it's a snap back case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Ordered it. Hopefully it will be easy to open if battery change is needed in future.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Thank you. Ordered it. Hopefully it will be easy to open if battery change is needed in future.


i think you'll like it a lot!

from whom did you order yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> Thank you. Ordered it. Hopefully it will be easy to open if battery change is needed in future.


Opening them is cake.... putting them back on.. can be a pain in the @$$ ...


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

From their instagram, is this their first fully smart watch? I know that had the connected Ironman but that was more similar to a Fitbit.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> i think you'll like it a lot!
> 
> from whom did you order yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon.com. They got better prices even with taxes and shipping than their European counterparts



Wolfsatz said:


> Opening them is cake.... putting them back on.. can be a pain in the @$$ ...


even with a case press?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

gav1230 said:


> From their instagram, is this their first fully smart watch? I know that had the connected Ironman but that was more similar to a Fitbit.


Is this the same watch they designed with Huami? whatchamacallit...Metropolitan?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

gav1230 said:


> From their instagram, is this their first fully smart watch? I know that had the connected Ironman but that was more similar to a Fitbit.


NO. They had a kids one for a while. It is actually pretty good.. sold at T-mobile. 
You can see it here 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/there-truly-no-love-timex-182065-734.html#post51012451


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> even with a case press?


Get a watch back removal tool from eBay and a couple C-clamps ($10 all in).
It's quite easy and more gentle than a press.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Get a watch back removal tool from eBay and a couple C-clamps ($10 all in).
> It's quite easy and more gentle than a press.


That's some MacGyver level artistry:-!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I picked this Timex up from eBay probably a month or two ago. I posted it here. But this was stock. I couldn't leave well enough alone. The hands started to bug me. They didn't really fit the style of the watch and they were a little short. They were also lumed - pretty good lume, too. But it's kind of weird having lumed hands but not a lumed dial.










So I got these hands and installed them. I really liked them - the shape and style. But they were too short.










So I got these baton hands. It's really hard finding long hands. Most minute hands you find are in the range of 10-12mm long. This one is 15.5mm long - &#55357;&#56882;. The length is spot on. I would really have preferred something with a little more shape and style. But oh well, this is what was available and it works. I bought the second hand separate. It's actually blue. It looks black in most light, however you catch a little shimmer of blue every now and then as you can see in the last shot, the wrist shot. I also popped a sapphire crystal in. The crystal is 36.5mm, so it was super easy to find one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another Cobourn colab -

"Paying tribute to the bravery of flight crews that crash-landed in the frigid North Atlantic"

What???

Ventile fabric's history is very interesting.
No mention that this has fixed lugs.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Red Wing Waterbury on Gallatin nato - I don't think I've ever seen a watch change so much with just a strap:


----------



## keithwriter (Jul 7, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


Ooh, that is so simple, but SO nice. Putting that on my "covet" list!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Another Cobourn colab -
> 
> "Paying tribute to the bravery of flight crews that crash-landed in the frigid North Atlantic"
> 
> ...


At $180 this would be one of their most expensive 3 hand quartz watches. I like yellow dials and orange dials but this one falls somewhere in between. Not sure how I feel about this color but I know how I feel about the price. The size works for me though.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

tcl said:


> At $180 this would be one of their most expensive 3 hand quartz watches. I like yellow dials and orange dials but this one falls somewhere in between. Not sure how I feel about this color but I know how I feel about the price. The size works for me though.


i'd buy one in a second if i could find one.









i have a cabourn referee watch. love the yellow- wish i could find one tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

meanwhile, is there any fix for a "new" chrono that doesn't reset to zero? kinda bummed about this. 








a battery "reset" and now two hands park like this. uncool. 








not bummed that all three watches (the Staple and waterbury really are new with tags and unused) sold as a lot for $100 thin US dollars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Pull the crown all the way out and then push the top pusher.
You'll see the big chrono seconds hand tick forward. 
Hold down the pusher for to make the hand move around quickly.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i still love TIMEX even after long time getting one of them.. and i still have always one or two of them ... even in smartwatch (which i don't like) era ..


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

thank you cayabo! you're always willing to help and have the encyclopedia of knowledge at hand which you share so quickly and easily. you're a national timex treasure! i'm so very much obliged-thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> i'd buy one in a second if i could find one.


Here you go. You have one second before it's sold out ;-)

https://www.timex.com/timex-x-nigel-cabourn-36mm-camper/Timex-x-Nigel-Cabourn-36mm-Camper.html


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

tcl said:


> Here you go. You have one second before it's sold out ;-)
> 
> https://www.timex.com/timex-x-nigel-cabourn-36mm-camper/Timex-x-Nigel-Cabourn-36mm-Camper.html


many thanks! i've had my eye on this for awhile, and i get timex emails but looked past them today on a busy friday. i really appreciate the heads up- this forum and its members are only ever helpful and i thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

330am. very slow to roll-over.

edit: the date was off by 12 hours...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder mid-century

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just fabulous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Todd Snyder Maritime on Navy sailcloth from Barton bands.

The dial with that strap pretty much matches the beach colors (water/sand).









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is pretty cool, though I'm definitely still waiting for the stainless 36mm mk1 mechanical that they showed last month.









A bit overpriced too... https://www.timex.com/timex-x-nigel...-Steel-Black-Orange&cgid=new-view-all#start=1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sat in the Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sat in the Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Here i show you my Q with coffee mod dial and hands. 
Also bezel modded to a heavily used look. Love it.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

^super cool faux patina

I've been debating faux patina my Loreo sub's bezel and indices like you did here. I struggle with leaving the date wheel bright white.

Any recommendations/suggestions from your experience doing this?


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> ^super cool faux patina
> 
> I've been debating faux patina my Loreo sub's bezel and indices like you did here. I struggle with leaving the date wheel bright white.
> 
> Any recommendations/suggestions from your experience doing this?


I have used water colors (brown, thinned with water) and a toothpick to bring the colors to the indices and hands. When there is too much paint on it i put a cotton stick on it,..... Carefully.
__________

For giving patina on day/ date wheels you have to remove the hands and dial.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Really digging the colour hands and overall scheme of this dial.

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Deal Alert! 
TX is still having the 20% Sunny20 sale for Father's Day. There is a few recent models that can be applied to the Sunny20, but even more special, is the Sale section that offers the stackable option.

This puts the Allied LT with the special knurled case at $75.99 for the dark gray variant. Not a super deal, but great price for a WR100 with this unique case.

ALLIED LT CHRONOGRAPH 42MM LEATHER STRAP WATCH


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I propose that we shall extend the weekend!

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Haha I see what you did there! Punny!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone know if any of the solar dials fit into any of the smaller cases?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I'd have pulled the trigger on the orange and green if they color matched the seconds hand. It feels like they got lazy.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Crisp shot

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Fabulous looking Timex!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> Anyone know if any of the solar dials fit into any of the smaller cases?


Nope, don't know.

But... there is a Solar Scout and Solar Acadia which makes me think that the dial/mov't will fit in the "standard" 33mm opening of many Timex watches.

You would be able to get that size dial into a 38m T-Retro case as well as the 38mm Easy Reader case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Nope, don't know.
> 
> But... there is a Solar Scout and Solar Acadia which makes me think that the dial/mov't will fit in the "standard" 33mm opening of many Timex watches.
> 
> You would be able to get that size dial into a 38m T-Retro case as well as the 38mm Easy Reader case.


That would be an interesting Mod.... 
TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Been salivating for quiet some times.. specially after they introduced the Green one. But I just can't justify spending almost 2 Benjis on this watch... specially when you can get this for $50 bucks.. and yet so many other excellent TX watches for around the same price range incluiding the now defunct IQ line.

I know is not the same; but I think they are about 30% over priced.... and yet at the same time I still want it! 
Too bad the 20% off never applies to these otherwise I would jump on the band wagon.

What is your impression on your watches?

Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



dodd10x said:


> I'd have pulled the trigger on the orange and green if they color matched the seconds hand. It feels like they got lazy.
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I hear what you are saying... but nothing out of these retros/remakes is left to chance. I actually like the color scheme just the way they are..... if they were matching... is like wearing all RED, or Black.... it looks silly.



dodd10x said:


> Anyone know if any of the solar dials fit into any of the smaller cases?
> cent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Please share your success and failures... Inquiring minds like to stay up to date. 
That is an interesting Mod if it can be done.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharp watch. Has anyone seen the new TS Pride watch?  It's a Marlin!










https://www.toddsnyder.com/products...ide-watch-rainbow?_pos=3&_sid=5a3ec4a2f&_ss=r

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> Sharp watch. Has anyone seen the new TS Pride watch?  It's a Marlin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o my god...it finally happened! thank you for the notice theretroshave!

a perfect name for this watch, at the perfect time. right on TS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Been salivating for quiet some times.. specially after they introduced the Green one. But I just can't justify spending almost 2 Benjis on this watch... specially when you can get this for $50 bucks.. and yet so many other excellent TX watches for around the same price range incluiding the now defunct IQ line.
> 
> I know is not the same; but I think they are about 30% over priced.... and yet at the same time I still want it!
> Too bad the 20% off never applies to these otherwise I would jump on the band wagon.
> ...


I hear ya and agree with your points. But I have less self-control than you do. 

I like the color schemes, including the seconds hands that are in different colors. It helps with legibility.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DH1981 (Jun 4, 2020)

This is one of my favourites. Someone sold me it for about £15 off eBay for reasons I cannot begin to fathom.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Hello all
White cali-dial Marlin today...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

serviced and calibrated by the talented james p. soboleski!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

incoming! such an exciting week! i think i over-did it a bit but that's for me to decide, and i decided i did, over-do it..

-Marlin California dial
-Nigel Cabourn sea-survival and
-Todd Snyder Pride watch

thanks to the members who sent instant updates on the collaborations: in both cases i hadn't checked emails yet and might have missed them.

treasures to last a lifetime, is how i see it!
(all are web-pics)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.





dodd10x said:


> I'd have pulled the trigger on the orange and green if they color matched the seconds hand. It feels like they got lazy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk





dodd10x said:


> Anyone know if any of the solar dials fit into any of the smaller cases?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk





schumacher62 said:


> incoming! such an exciting week! i think i over-did it a bit but that's for me to decide, and i decided i did, over-do it..
> 
> -Marlin California dial
> -Nigel Cabourn sea-survival and
> ...


Well... I just purchase two more myself from the Bay... but pretty good deals at $20 each. This guy HULK brother is incoming

Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well... I just purchase two more myself from the Bay... but pretty good deals at $20 each. This guy HULK brother is incoming
> 
> Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


super nice expedition! such a varied and desirable timex line, the expeditions are. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> incoming! such an exciting week! i think i over-did it a bit but that's for me to decide, and i decided i did, over-do it..
> 
> -Marlin California dial
> -Nigel Cabourn sea-survival and
> ...


Those are some sharp models! Thanks for including the names of them as well 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I just got the black Midget for $69 on Amazon!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076JCYKFZ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_f-46EbHE5CRTY









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> incoming! such an exciting week! i think i over-did it a bit but that's for me to decide, and i decided i did, over-do it..
> 
> -Marlin California dial
> -Nigel Cabourn sea-survival and
> ...


Oooooo, I love Nigel Cabourn! Didn't know about the collaboration.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

For all interested Dillard's has Timex for sell 50% off. I just picked up a Todd Snyder at my local store


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> For all interested Dillard's has Timex for sell 50% off. I just picked up a Todd Snyder at my local store


thank you for the tip!
though a quick search returns nothing i would care to be seen with on my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lol I got the same results... bought one in each color!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Lol I got the same results... bought one in each color!


Pics please 😀 Seriously though, $118 for swimming suit is a robbery right in middle of the day.

Received Timex midgets with price tag in yen. I wonder why are these watches labeled Midget and aimed for Japanese market. Any pun intended? :think:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

You just don't understand the luxury of a $118 bathing suit.

Just like you probably don't understand the luxury of a $10k Rolex.

I don't either but who knows? (The answer is women...they know)

Midget for ~$70 is perty good


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Pics please  Seriously though, $118 for swimming suit is a robbery right in middle of the day.
> 
> Received Timex midgets with price tag in yen. I wonder why are these watches labeled Midget and aimed for Japanese market. Any pun intended? :think:


your views of Japanese physiognomy aside, it's a recreation of these historic Ingersoll watches: pocket watches converted to wrist watches.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JDM Atlantis 100









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

love my weekender


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jetcash said:


> I just got the black Midget for $69 on Amazon!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076JCYKFZ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_f-46EbHE5CRTY
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting.. .Yet another un-planned purchase. Expect a nasty gram from my wife on Sunday! I held in place .. up to $90.. when my counteroffer stopped.

But this is a great price... I mean the leather strap is probably half the price there.

BTW... the cream dial is also available.. but at the regular $104 price commonly found at different retailers. 


jetcash said:


> Oooooo, I love Nigel Cabourn! Didn't know about the collaboration.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


I love the watch ... nicely done. But that price tag... come on! However, I am waiting for the PacMan that will be re-release again.



schumacher62 said:


> thank you for the tip!
> though a quick search returns nothing i would care to be seen with on my wrist...
> 
> 
> ...


Sen~or Schumacher, 
Would love to see how you store your watches! Intrigued minds want to know.

Trek by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> thank you for the tip!
> though a quick search returns nothing i would care to be seen with on my wrist...
> 
> 
> ...





Miggyd87 said:


> Lol I got the same results... bought one in each color!


Always bet on black! Let us know your review promptly.



Vario said:


> love my weekender
> 
> View attachment 15226815


That is a sick strap... what is it?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you for posting.. .Yet another un-planned purchase. Expect a nasty gram from my wife on Sunday!  I held in place .. up to $90.. when my counteroffer stopped.
> 
> But this is a great price... I mean the leather strap is probably half the price there.
> 
> ...


It's my 1st watch purchase this year, so no resistance from my soon-to-be wife!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jetcash said:


> It's my 1st watch purchase this year, so no resistance from my soon-to-be wife!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Congrats! When is the crime on liberty happening?

I need to get a really good Nato for the big boy above.. I love the strap... but as many of my leather straps, it is either too tight or too lose which makes the watch flop to the top.

TX ala Basil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Congrats! When is the crime on liberty happening?
> 
> I need to get a really good Nato for the big boy above.. I love the strap... but as many of my leather straps, it is either too tight or too lose which makes the watch flop to the top.
> 
> TX ala Basil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Hopefully, March. As long as COVID stays away next spring!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

If it is not posted earlier, there's TimeX without midget text on the face.

https://www.timex.com/welton-38mm-leather-strap-watch/Welton-38mm-Leather-Strap-Watch.html

$110 with 20% discount code.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Exp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Exp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


How's the suede TS Military strap look on this?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> How's the suede TS Military strap look on this?


I have no idea.. I thought I was going to like that strap.. and it did not at all. I dont even know where it is. I shall find it and try it.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Draconian Collector said:
> 
> 
> > For all interested Dillard's has Timex for sell 50% off. I just picked up a Todd Snyder at my local store
> ...


Haha tried looking on the website last night and came out with the same results. Based on this and what the salesperson told me yesterday they must be removing the inventory from company and selling down what's left in stores.

Same was true with Walmart as well. They aren't offering them online with in store pick up.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15228661


That looks great! I have more MK1s than I should, but not a blue one.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

california dial marlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

since I'm a gardener, got my oniobn for Father's Day.... Fedex arrivved when my wife and I were outside, :think::-x had to confess>>> but she liked it.

Got Onions?

Got Pnions by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Got Pnions by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Got Pnions by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> since I'm a gardener, got my oniobn for Father's Day.... Fedex arrivved when my wife and I were outside, :think::-x had to confess>>> but she liked it.
> 
> Got Onions?
> 
> ...


how do you like it? i love mine. seems like a well built watch with possibly a too-thick crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Katmai Combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> how do you like it? i love mine. seems like a well built watch with possibly a too-thick crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it a lot.

Definitely a keeper for the long run collection. Specially at the $70 price range for a Special Edition. The watch is very well made, I like the Puck type case and crystal. Even though it is only a 38mm watch, the strap makes it wear more normally and as always great contrast for easy time viewing. The Sunburst orange hands contrast well with dark brown dial. The strap is nice, maybe it will soften up better.. but defintely not as good as the Bertucci Bison Straps that are just sublime. I'll try a different strap tomorrow.

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like it a lot.


that was a major edit haha.

some wear them with just the strap and not the "bund" backing. i only have this watch with a bund strap (both dial and case colors) so i'll just leave mine as-is until i see something i feel would match. except for the typical timex sloppy keeper on the strap, it's very well made.

a 38mm watch is not "small" by my consideration. so i'm quite content with this model, for both its size and it's quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Timex has some really nice watches and as it's a company that's been around for decades, someone must be buying their watches.

Recently, when deciding what type of fitness tracking device to buy, I saw that Timex has a very nice GPS Smartwatch for $120 US. It looks like an excellent device and for the price appears to be good value for money. Here it is: https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/27/21155862/timex-smartwatch-gps-fitness-tracker-battery-life

The only reason I never bought it is because I was replacing a Fitbit and wanted to retain continuity of historical data.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> that was a major edit haha.
> 
> some wear them with just the strap and not the "bund" backing. i only have this watch with a bund strap (both dial and case colors) so i'll just leave mine as-is until i see something i feel would match. except for the typical timex sloppy keeper on the strap, it's very well made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was copying the BBCode for the pictures and something happened.

Someone posted a very nice NATO from AlphaShark with a very dark Chocolate Brown color. I may not like it as much without the bund because then it will wear much smaller. But... I'll try it.


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

Fairfield Chrono


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Robinoz said:


> Timex has some really nice watches and as it's a company that's been around for decades, someone must be buying their watches.
> 
> Recently, when deciding what type of fitness tracking device to buy, I saw that Timex has a very nice GPS Smartwatch for $120 US. It looks like an excellent device and for the price appears to be good value for money. Here it is: https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/27/21155862/timex-smartwatch-gps-fitness-tracker-battery-life
> 
> The only reason I never bought it is because I was replacing a Fitbit and wanted to retain continuity of historical data.


Nope... not here... Never...

Timex Fairfield Review by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

.. that did not happen... it was just a dream! 
Timex Ticker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

On a serious note.... you may want to hold up on buying any TX smartwatch... they have been at it with some hybrids for some years and reviews are not stellar at all. They do look very nice, but the software part and App has been 1 star all across the board.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like it a lot.
> 
> Definitely a keeper for the long run collection. Specially at the $70 price range for a Special Edition. The watch is very well made, I like the Puck type case and crystal. Even though it is only a 38mm watch, the strap makes it wear more normally and as always great contrast for easy time viewing. The Sunburst orange hands contrast well with dark brown dial. The strap is nice, maybe it will soften up better.. but defintely not as good as the Bertucci Bison Straps that are just sublime. I'll try a different strap tomorrow.
> 
> ...


From the Happiest Place on Earth.. 
Borrowing on my favorite straps from another TX. I think the dark brown strap really goes well with the rest of the watch. Do not miss the bund at all; however it is just a matter of trying something new.

The bund looks good on the Mk1!

Mk1 on Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Happy Place by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Happy Place by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Midget 
Bond Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

My wife's picture and improved set up of the waterfall... this was intended for my garden table outside, but she liked it so much that it is now the center piece and water fountain for the cats... not bad for 5 bucks!

Midget under WaterFall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolf you mentioned that this was a Japanese edition. What exactly does that entail? I really enjoy the early pilot look it has


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Wolf you mentioned that this was a Japanese edition. What exactly does that entail? I really enjoy the early pilot look it has


Timex released the Midget for the Japanese Market only about 18mos ago. Just like Seiko does JDMs all the time.

The same watch is sold by TX via their website but it is called the Welton. 

same watch just called differently. Somehow the Midget has a bit more of a uniqueness to it.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Draconian Collector said:
> 
> 
> > Wolf you mentioned that this was a Japanese edition. What exactly does that entail? I really enjoy the early pilot look it has
> ...


Thanks! That explains a lot lol I found the welton on their site and figured midget was a slang name given its PC context.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bond Midget
> Bond Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> My wife's picture and improved set up of the waterfall... this was intended for my garden table outside, but she liked it so much that it is now the center piece and water fountain for the cats... not bad for 5 bucks!
> ...


Great waterfall....great pic....cheers p |>|>


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> How's the suede TS Military strap look on this?


I think this is the strap that you are referring to. I've totally forgotten about it; seems that it sits nicely on it... I did not remember that it is actually a pretty nice strap.... paired with a masculine watch does not look as feminine.. which is why I stopped using it. Good call and good eyes!

This one? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3 Timex Straps and StrapCo on bottom right 
Exp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget on Archive Strap 
Midget on Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day to all Westies!!! and belated Happy Father's Day to the Eastern Fathers!!!!

If you did not get the 'correct' gift from your gang.... This one is still available at a great price via the river from S. America @56 bux. 
(Model: EFR-S107D-1AVCR)

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I think this is the strap that you are referring to. I've totally forgotten about it; seems that it sits nicely on it... I did not remember that it is actually a pretty nice strap.... paired with a masculine watch does not look as feminine.. which is why I stopped using it. Good call and good eyes!
> 
> This one? by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That is an interesting combo - and it looks good.

I can't take credit though...

The gray suede strap I'm referring to is the one that you had custom made for the Todd Snyder Military.
It has a black stich and orange stitch to match the dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> That is an interesting combo - and it looks good.
> 
> I can't take credit though...
> 
> ...


ahhhh!! No wonder it was not computing.... that is not suede... all three of them are leather. I think I know why you think is suede... the leather pattern and the high contrast that the phone/picture gives it makes it look like it. I may make it a bit too monochromatic... but I'll give it a try later on.

TX Strap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

someone should make an offer on this uncommon tank of a watch. i love mine! screw down crown and a lot of indiglo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> someone should make an offer on this uncommon tank of a watch. i love mine! screw down crown and a lot of indiglo...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of Principle.. I would not buy just due to the $10 dollars for shipping. It costs $3 dollars to ship a watch. 5 if you want it a bit faster.

Besides... I am way over quota myself. But seems you have room in your basket for a few more.

Why didn't you like the Mk1 Chrono? I saw that you are ditching that one?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Out of Principle.. I would not buy just due to the $10 dollars for shipping. It costs $3 dollars to ship a watch. 5 if you want it a bit faster.
> 
> Besides... I am way over quota myself. But seems you have room in your basket for a few more.
> 
> Why didn't you like the Mk1 Chrono? I saw that you are ditching that one?


that shipping price would be part of my lowball offer haha. $10 drives me nuts as well.

i dont care for chronos by any maker. they look great (usually) but it's not a watch style i enjoy wearing or owning. seems no one wants to buy it from me anyhow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> that shipping price would be part of my lowball offer haha. $10 drives me nuts as well.
> 
> i dont care for chronos by any maker. they look great (usually) but it's not a watch style i enjoy wearing or owning. seems no one wants to buy it from me anyhow...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should cross posted in the Trades... or just add to your title FSOT... I've traded many instead of selling.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So.. here it the leather that looks suede.... it actually looks much better than I imagined.... 95% score... I may just ask Tenessean to replicate this with red stitching.

Military Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

On the other hand.. the suede strap looks like crap on the Black TS Mil.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> So.. here it the leather that looks suede.... it actually looks much better than I imagined.... 95% score... I may just ask Tenessean to replicate this with red stitching.
> 
> Military Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> On the other hand.. the suede strap looks like crap on the Black TS Mil.


Today was definitely the day to wear this combo.. it matched the sky.. right before the pour down. 
The TX Walk by Wolfsatz, on FlickrThe TX Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Back inside... with the pour down going on... borrowed this strap from the other TS... which I actually like better with the Field Military 
The TX Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and as I was returning from walking the dog.... .I got caught for the second time in a row :rodekaart:-x for this $18 gem.

This one came with the original strap.... which is just disgusting... I do not understand folks that sell this type of watches with a filthy strap.

The TX Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> The TX Walk by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




I like the wabi-sabi on that - the strap matches it nicely.

Blue Monday for me:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I like the wabi-sabi on that - the strap matches it nicely.
> 
> Blue Monday for me:
> 
> View attachment 15237137


That is a very nice Diver specimen! Looks flawless. Today was Cat Walk day...

The Five by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I also forgot that I had this Blue Shark Tactical Strap from a trade.... it wears so much better than the Canvas / Leather combo OEM Timex. I do not know why many leather TX straps have a strange sizing for my wrist. This one feels like a custom fit. I know the Blue Sharks are a bit pricey.. but they are NICE!

The Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickrtps://flic.kr/p/2jetfUF]







[/url]The Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

68 Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> that shipping price would be part of my lowball offer haha. $10 drives me nuts as well.
> 
> i dont care for chronos by any maker. they look great (usually) but it's not a watch style i enjoy wearing or owning. seems no one wants to buy it from me anyhow...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10$ drives you nuts? How about some at 30-40 or more.
Some Chinese knock offs at 10$ watch and 90$ shipping were beyond evil.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

An old Timex I gave to my son a few years ago, but he never wore it. I took it out to do some yard work today and noticed the strap is all tacky and sticky. I've had plastic / resin stuff do this before and used rubbing alcohol to wipe off the stickiness. Any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picked one up too just because I liked the idea, but I may send it back. It's bright for my tastes and it seems difficult to wind.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

dodd10x said:


> Picked one up too just because I liked the idea, but I may send it back. It's bright for my tastes and it seems difficult to wind.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


it does wind like a vintage timex, doesn't it? haha. it's far more pastel than the original but as a re-imagination of that watch i like pretty much everything about it.

here's my original:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> An old Timex I gave to my son a few years ago, but he never wore it. I took it out to do some yard work today and noticed the strap is all tacky and sticky. I've had plastic / resin stuff do this before and used rubbing alcohol to wipe off the stickiness. Any other suggestions or ideas?


My oldest Ironman is about 10+ years... and have not started to break down. You must have the old type of resin that does break down eaiser. I do not know of a fix; but when another Ironman from 2008 broke down; just place it on a Nato and actutally looked really well.

Soñar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Allied 
Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


>


Is this a Mod? I don't recognize the chapter ring... I thought it was a weekender.. but they don't have those nice chapter rings... neither the Easy Readers.... I'm intrigued.

Mk1 on Red Wing Bund
Mk1 on Res Wing Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this a Mod? I don't recognize the chapter ring... I thought it was a weekender.. but they don't have those nice chapter rings... neither the Easy Readers.... I'm intrigued.


Huh? LOL I thought all Weekenders looked the same. I picked mine up in 2013 and always thought that all 38mm variants had the same chapter ring.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> Huh? LOL I thought all Weekenders looked the same. I picked mine up in 2013 and always thought that all 38mm variants had the same chapter ring.


Well.. these newer ones don't. Took me 3 pages worth of bay surfing to find one in Great Britain with $28 dollar shipping!!! A Great Deal! 
Weekender a la Bonsai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure about this, but I think the first Weekenders had chapter rings and were 38mm.
The one like you have in the middle of your pic is considered "oversize" at 40mm.

Here's one that's been mod'd with a T-Series seconds hand:


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Not sure about this, but I think the first Weekenders had chapter rings and were 38mm.
> The one like you have in the middle of your pic is considered "oversize" at 40mm.


Learned something new today. Glad that I picked up my Weekender 38mm with the chapter ring back then. I really love it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BTW - What's with that seller on the bay, from Japan, that has all his Timex listed for $150-300? and there's a lot of them.

I've checked his "Sold" listings and he shows zero sales???


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am really digging the Bund 
Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Almost forgot to post my Timex Thursday shot! Put the Todd Snyder on a Milanese strap and love it


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the strap ? Woven Perlon straps are my favorites, so curious how Timex handled it.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

*Cathedral hands for M24/M25 movement*

Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier who can get me a set of cathedral hands for a Timex Sprite I am modding? They will need to fit the above movement and be a suitable length.

Thanks


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

I can't believe I missed the Snoopy USA! They better make more.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15248717


Nice Contrast!!



dodd10x said:


> I can't believe I missed the Snoopy USA! They better make more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I think they are going to be producing more.. just the same way that they are doing more T80 PacMans.

TX Quad by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blej0323 (Oct 30, 2018)

My first Timex in years. And I have to say the supplied leather strap is probably one of the most comfortable straps in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Have a great Mornin Guys!

3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

Vintage Timex are fantastic, and I love their Ironman digital watches for working outside and walking the dog.
I'm excited to see them stepping back into the mechanical watch arena, but they need to make in-house movements.
The new watches look great, but I refuse to buy any more watches with Miyota movements.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout on the wrist

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got this Second hand Q to go along with my Marlin reissue and some Casio digitals.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just back from servicing. behaves fabulously!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

I've been digging this piece.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening swap to the 3 GMT

3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Evening swap to the 3 GMT
> 
> 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


are timex "3 GMT" and "Three GMT" the same line of watches?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> are timex "3 GMT" and "Three GMT" the same line of watches?


May you find the answer here:








Timex Intelligent Quartz 3 GMT T2P426DH


Timex Intelligent Quartz 3 GMT T2P426DH I am not a frequent traveler by any means but the dial on this time piece attracted me since the first time I saw it. Cream white dial is exquisite to look at and offers the convenience of tracking two time zones via the GMT 4th hand and the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival. Copper toned.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> New arrival. Copper toned.


how do you like it? I've been debating the standard silver with black resin band.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> how do you like it? I've been debating the standard silver with black resin band.


I like 'em all! 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> I like 'em all!


cool. I was asking more about the OEM strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> cool. I was asking more about the OEM strap


I thought for a second my PC compass needed a reboot! Nice Timex!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Coming to a theater near you.... Summer HIT 
My new super heroes!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I did a thing today lol I ended up buying not one but THREE Marlins today


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I thought for a second my PC compass needed a reboot! Nice Timex!


Huh?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> cool. I was asking more about the OEM strap


Ah, I see! If you're wondering about the quality, it's nothing to shout about. Just the standard strap that will last as long as you don't abuse it too much.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Huh?


Aha aha AHA!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sure


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Took some photos of the Marlins this morning


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20200703_171328.jpg




__
Ottone


__
Jul 3, 2020








My customized Q

Busted By Bavarian
😁😁


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder pride watch!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> beautiful! i bought an unused tx300 series some months ago. i couldn't find any online information about how to calibrate it, so, young and naive (relatively) i sent it off to timex for a battery replacement! guess what! i have no idea where it is now! stuck in a closed factory somewhere in the philippines...i hope i get to enjoy it some day. i should have asked you guys first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has this ever returned?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Has this ever returned?


yes! it took two and a half months. it came back working properly and with no flaws. next time, if i can get the case back open and thanks to you, i'll do it myself! thank you for asking.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TA Mul by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy 4th of July !!!

Benny Vitallis 
Benny Vitallis by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Benny Vitallis by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Benny Vitallis by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

BennyVitallis by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy 4th of July - TXers!

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Picked up these two in a Timex lot. Some more interesting ones to come but these really stood out. Any information on the smaller one would really be appreciated.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Little tike on the left is super neat. Very jealous


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Little tike on the left is super neat. Very jealous


It's in excellent condition 👌 but unfortunately it's not working with a new battery so it may need a movement swap.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Major bummer


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Picked up these two in a Timex lot. Some more interesting ones to come but these really stood out. Any information on the smaller one would really be appreciated.
> View attachment 15336225


Not a very good picture, but seems to be a JCrew.. those are SS cases. Can you snap a good picture of the case back?

My First Timex

IQ Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IQ Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Here you go


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. my mistake... not a JCrew and not SS case. But it is a nice dial.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lol perfect job wolf...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Lol perfect job wolf...


lolz!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> It's in excellent condition 👌 but unfortunately it's not working with a new battery so it may need a movement swap.


Try a "light" spray of electronic contact spray on the movement...nice one....cheers p


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Try a "light" spray of electronic contact spray on the movement...nice one....cheers p


Will do. That's my next step once I get the rest of this lot processed. I got 20 in today of various age and condition.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T80 PacMan is now available !

TX Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15337632


OMG, Cayabo!!!
Does it look this great in real life too or do you play with the angle and everything?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> OMG, Cayabo!!!
> Does it look this great in real life too or do you play with the angle and everything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indoor shot and I make sure the crystal is reflecting something dark.

I do bump the contrast and lower the darks to make the dial "pop".
But the shot is still pretty accurate.

I'm actually impressed by the darkness Timex has achieved on this black dial while still having Indiglo.
(Notice there's no real difference between the blackness of the chapter ring compared to the dial face.)

I do wish that the crystal gasket was black instead of clear - the white ring around the crystal is distracting.

Here's the pic without any sharpening, added contrast or lowered darks:


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Cleaned up a few more today


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

The new Timex Q by Todd Snyder is very cool. Great retro bracelet that is very comfortable, too!









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love them!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

x GREATS Bayman


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

How's the lume on these Timex Qs? I've been pleasantly surprised by some Timex watches to the point that I don't even have to use the Indiglo. It would be great if the Qs were one of them since I don't think they even have Indiglo (or do they?).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> How's the lume on these Timex Qs? I've been pleasantly surprised by some Timex watches to the point that I don't even have to use the Indiglo. It would be great if the Qs were one of them since I don't think they even have Indiglo (or do they?).


The Qs do not have indiglo. 
But their lume is ok, it is visible in the dark even after 7-8 hours😊😊


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

roverguy78 said:


> The new Timex Q by Todd Snyder is very cool. Great retro bracelet that is very comfortable, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look really nice. Wonder if the bracelet can be sourced independently? I've got my eye on the green/black. Also an mk aluminum and the little lorus lumibrite and a momentum atlas 38. Dang it. How to turn affordable watches to frickin spendy? Buy 4.


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

It really just comes down to the fact that this website/forum is so inundated with people from all walks and stages of life. So what's affordable to so very many here is nowhere near it for others. Personally, I think the idea that $1000 watches are even close to representative as the concept of affordable is laughable. I own Rolex, Omega, Panerai and still wouldn't at all consider $1000 watches as affordable, because I wasn't born into wealth. I took until just this year at 40 that I could finally afford the aforementioned watches. Unfortunately this forum chooses to ignore the demographics and statistics of wealth and income statistics. The reality is, that for the majority of mankind, as a statistical average, based on median income to debt ratios, the concept of affordable, as defined by disposable income after taxes and bills paid monthly, should be between $250-500 usd.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JaysunDee said:


> It really just comes down to the fact that this website/forum is so inundated with people from all walks and stages of life. So what's affordable to so very many here is nowhere near it for others. Personally, I think the idea that $1000 watches are even close to representative as the concept of affordable is laughable. I own Rolex, Omega, Panerai and still wouldn't at all consider $1000 watches as affordable, because I wasn't born into wealth. I took until just this year at 40 that I could finally afford the aforementioned watches. Unfortunately this forum chooses to ignore the demographics and statistics of wealth and income statistics.


I can afford watches into the $1,000; but for me, the great attraction to this hobbie, is to find good watches at super affordable prices. Once you get past the $200 price point, it is very hard to justify the increase of price relative to what you get in return.

Timex, as well as some Casio watches and some Vostoks offer a great array of superb watches at very affordable prices even at full MSRP.

TX Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh now it is!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Hey that's not a Timex!


Watcha talking about Willis?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

You know exactly what I'm talking about young man! Do the old swap-aroo on me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Combo Strap. An old Ritchie Dennis on the Expedition 
Combo Strap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Incoming!!!!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Incoming!!!!


Love this! So glad they released in silver as well


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> New Combo Strap. An old Ritchie Dennis on the Expedition
> Combo Strap by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


great looking strap. fabric straps are wildly under-utilized in my book.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Noticed this watch from TimeX

https://www.timex.com/timex-t80-x-pac-man-34mm-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch/TW2U31900YB.html

Going about 79€ in their eu website and out of stock at the moment. I thought, the price seems expensive till I looked at ebay. Least price is $179 plus shipping from the US.
Local shop asking 450€


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> Noticed this watch from TimeX
> 
> Going about 79€ in their eu website and out of stock at the moment. I thought, the price seems expensive till I looked at ebay. Least price is $179 plus shipping from the US.
> Local shop asking 450€


Well, it is brand new and it is probably going to sell out again. It is pretty steep for a Brass / resin case, but gotta have the Pac. It is 79 plus tax here in the Socialist States of America. Willing to proxy.

I just ordered the Silver version yesterday.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well, it is brand new and it is probably going to sell out again. It is pretty steep for a Brass / resin case, but gotta have the Pac. It is 79 plus tax here in the Socialist States of America. Willing to proxy.
> 
> I just ordered the Silver version yesterday.


i bought a silver and a gold. might as well. but not for me! for my son and daughter. they're the perfect age to: not know what an arcade game was and were playing more "advanced" games when they first were available on home consoles.

i'm fully expecting them to say "who is pac-man?" haha! twenty-somethings...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i'm fully expecting them to say "who is pac-man?" haha! twenty-somethings...


Just have them watch the 'Pixels' movie; it is actually not that bad. It has the creator of The Pac!

Wolf Jr. actually liked the watch, if it fits him good, I may just end up giving it to him and just use it when I feel nostalgic about the Pac.

Afternoon switcheroo to the Navi Harbor 
Navi Hatbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Used a little electrical cleaner, some gentle motivation and a new battery and it's alive again!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

YX Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the weekend!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, I’m in love and need to choose. Problem is, there’s two good options from which to choose. I am saving for the Arnie (which is spendy for me) but man, watch out Dutch, this little beauty is stealing your power within my imagination. Stock pic.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Mmpaste
If you have been saving for an Arnie, then stay the course. Timex will be here after you get your Arnie, and hey maybe the price will even go down.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## selbram3 (Jun 5, 2020)

JaysunDee said:


> It really just comes down to the fact that this website/forum is so inundated with people from all walks and stages of life. So what's affordable to so very many here is nowhere near it for others. Personally, I think the idea that $1000 watches are even close to representative as the concept of affordable is laughable. I own Rolex, Omega, Panerai and still wouldn't at all consider $1000 watches as affordable, because I wasn't born into wealth. I took until just this year at 40 that I could finally afford the aforementioned watches. Unfortunately this forum chooses to ignore the demographics and statistics of wealth and income statistics. The reality is, that for the majority of mankind, as a statistical average, based on median income to debt ratios, the concept of affordable, as defined by disposable income after taxes and bills paid monthly, should be between $250-500 usd.


Well, about 57% of world population has total wealth below $10 000. Someone who can afford any watch for $1000 is quite rich, considering the majority of mankind. Someone who can afford a Rolex is exceptionally rich.

If we would like to discuss watches which are affordable for most of the people then the discussion would be about $20 Casios.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

selbram3 said:


> If we would like to discuss watches which are affordable for most of the people then the discussion would be about $20 Casios.


Agree for you 95%. This forum is for Timex beauties. Casio has its own home.

Mk1s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

selbram3 said:


> Well, about 57% of world population has total wealth below $10 000. Someone who can afford any watch for $1000 is quite rich, considering the majority of mankind. Someone who can afford a Rolex is exceptionally rich.
> 
> If we would like to discuss watches which are affordable for most of the people then the discussion would be about $20 Casios.


You're right, although I think of a watch as a luxury item, a "first world item". I wasn't at all accounting for anything outside of that. So of course, if including the extremely poor whom likely aren't buying watches at all, then there are very different parameters.


----------



## selbram3 (Jun 5, 2020)

JaysunDee said:


> You're right, although I think of a watch as a luxury item, a "first world item". I wasn't at all accounting for anything outside of that. So of course, if including the extremely poor whom likely aren't buying watches at all, then there are very different parameters.


I don't think that watches in general are "first world items". AFAIK, India is one of the most important markets for Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is something unexpected....

I bought a Timex Expedition analog-digital last fall. It was the only watch i had that would fall behind. About 5 seconds a month.

Well.....now it's an atomic clock. Would you believe it hasn't lost or gained a second since April? It literally keeps pace, down to were i can't even tell the difference in the interval of the beat with a Casio atomic.

For now, it is by far, the most accurate non atomic watch I own.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spartans said:


> Here is something unexpected....
> 
> I bought a Timex Expedition analog-digital last fall. It was the only watch i had that would fall behind. About 5 seconds a month.
> 
> ...


Are you keeping it on the wrist with a good rotation? My 3 GTM is also very good when worn.. tends to lose slightly when not worn.. but keeps on time when being worn frequently.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Are you keeping it on the wrist with a good rotation? My 3 GTM is also very good when worn.. tends to lose slightly when not worn.. but keeps on time when being worn frequently.


No. I may have worn it 10 times since April. About the same before April.

The house may be about 10 F higher between summer amd winter. That 10 F shouldn't be 5 seconds a month. Difference between 66F and 76F. But those are the extremes between heating season and AC season.

I'm not complaining at buying a 50 buck atomic watch, i just hope it's the new permanent norm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Spartans said:


> Here is something unexpected....
> 
> I bought a Timex Expedition analog-digital last fall. It was the only watch i had that would fall behind. About 5 seconds a month.
> 
> ...


One thing that kinda bugged me about the old Expedition Ana-digis was how the digital display and analog hands would fall out of sync with each other. Not so with my G Shock GA-800. Analog hands and digital display are always in perfect sync. Are these newer Expeditions now the same way? If they are, I might get one.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> One thing that kinda bugged me about the old Expedition Ana-digis was how the digital display and analog hands would fall out of sync with each other. Not so with my G Shock GA-800. Analog hands and digital display are always in perfect sync. Are these newer Expeditions now the same way? If they are, I might get one.


So far, they are synced. I don't know if they are linked electronically. .


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> One thing that kinda bugged me about the old Expedition Ana-digis was how the digital display and analog hands would fall out of sync with each other. Not so with my G Shock GA-800. Analog hands and digital display are always in perfect sync. Are these newer Expeditions now the same way? If they are, I might get one.


I think you had a old one - back when Timex used 2-battery non-Timex movements.

All of mine are single battery Timex movements and they use the same oscillator. 
I hesitate to say "sync'd" because you can change the time of each independently. But once set, they stay "sync'd" relative to each other.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Where are those Digitales!!!

Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i see 17 washington redskins watches still for sale at timex, ranging from $24.95 to $139.95. if you're so inclined. not for me however, and not for long i would imagine.









Timex | Search Results


Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i see 17 washington redskins watches still for sale at timex, ranging from $24.95 to $139.95. if you're so inclined. not for me however, and not for long i would imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to be considered Racist for buying an American Icon.
#RIP Redskins and the NFL

on a serious note... im sure you can make a dime if you want to flip them within a few months.

One win for Wokeness


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

36mm Mk1 SS seen at ThreadDOTcom for a premium


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Compasss by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Can't see the freaking date!!!

IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Todd Synder MK1 black on black


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Cheddar said:


>


nice one! i managed to get one as well. what a madhouse that was haha


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> 36mm Mk1 SS seen at ThreadDOTcom for a premium


Is it the upcoming mechanical one?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Not true









I love mine. Old and new.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

MK1 Mechanical 36mm Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com





It's up. Only comes in green and not much in the way of specs listed.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> MK1 Mechanical 36mm Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US
> 
> 
> Timex
> ...


I dig it. I like the Military Green. 
Specs


> CASE
> 
> Stainless Steel Case 36mm
> Polished Stainless Steel
> ...


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

My new TS Liquor Store with Deluca strap.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Took the Roulette out for a spin. Had to swap the battery first tho. Unfortunately these Electric models devour the off brand batteries I use to test.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Quick Story on the T-80 Pac 
I am a bit disappointed about the extended shipping time it has taken for TX to actually ship the watch. The order was placed on the 8th and the standard receipt and tracking number was email. I even got an update email saying that I should be expecting the watch on Tuesday. However, when it didn't arrive yesterday; the tracking info has no info at all. Meaning it had not yet left TX at all. This morning, it finally left TX facilities.

On the bright side; I am glad that it is not lost. Maybe for the weekend.



> "
> 
> 
> Order #: 0xxxxx0 | Order date: Jul. 8, 2020
> ...


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

Greetings!
Just watched this movie "Guns Akimbo" and I noticed that the homeless guy character had a digital watch on his left wrist (and analog on the right wrist I supposed?)
I assume that the digital watch is Timex? 
If it is, can anyone identify which model?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

kempot said:


> View attachment 15351513
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> ...


It looks like a Timex Atlantis... this thread has some.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Quick Story on the T-80 Pac
> I am a bit disappointed about the extended shipping time it has taken for TX to actually ship the watch. The order was placed on the 8th and the standard receipt and tracking number was email. I even got an update email saying that I should be expecting the watch on Tuesday. However, when it didn't arrive yesterday; the tracking info has no info at all. Meaning it had not yet left TX at all. This morning, it finally left TX facilities.
> 
> On the bright side; I am glad that it is not lost. Maybe for the weekend.


Well, once ii appeared on the tracking; it was a quick trip.

Overall, I like the watch a lot; I had the itch for a Old School digital; and while it is pricey since you can get pretty much the same thing without the Pac; just having the Special Edition it is sweet! PacMan was one of the very first games I've ever played on the Atari 2600 and countless Arcades! Still own one version on the PS4.

The strap does not suck! A bit thin, but comfortable and does not pull hair.

T89 PacMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T89 PacMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T89 PacMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T89 PacMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T89 PacMan by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Quick Story on the T-80 Pac
> I am a bit disappointed about the extended shipping time it has taken for TX to actually ship the watch. The order was placed on the 8th and the standard receipt and tracking number was email. I even got an update email saying that I should be expecting the watch on Tuesday. However, when it didn't arrive yesterday; the tracking info has no info at all. Meaning it had not yet left TX at all. This morning, it finally left TX facilities.
> 
> On the bright side; I am glad that it is not lost. Maybe for the weekend.


PRECISELY my situation. ordered on july 7, no shipping confirmation at all. i called today and got tracking but it's shows "usps" waiting for item. such lame organization on the shipping end. i still have no idea when they'll arrive but for me, and my last two timex direct purchases, this is the norm: all have taken two weeks to get here, with zero updating on their end.

glad yours arrived. it looks great!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> PRECISELY my situation. ordered on july 7, no shipping confirmation at all. i called today and got tracking but it's shows "usps" waiting for item. such lame organization on the shipping end. i still have no idea when they'll arrive but for me, and my last two timex direct purchases, this is the norm: all have taken two weeks to get here, with zero updating on their end.
> 
> glad yours arrived. it looks great!


I give them a bit of benefit of the doubt due to the Rona... but yet, it should not take so long to get it to the box office.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This cream dial comes in a black PVD case - here, it's been swapped into a silver-toned case.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This just landed. 
My brain tells me £70 was a lot to pay for a basic digital watch, but it's put a huge smile on my face. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Is it still available at timex.com?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I’m not sure. I got mine from Timex UK. It was out of stock but I set up an email alert and pounced as soon as it came through. They’re out of the gold but still have the silver and black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> This cream dial comes in a black PVD case - here, it's been swapped into a silver-toned case.
> 
> View attachment 15352882


I have a white dial scout I'm going to do this to!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> This just landed.
> My brain tells me £70 was a lot to pay for a basic digital watch, but it's put a huge smile on my face.
> 
> 
> ...


It's worth it... if not for the clasp detail and melody alone!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

heboil said:


> It's worth it... if not for the clasp detail and melody alone!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The whole bracelet is really nice actually. Great mix of brushed and polished and beautifully thin and flexible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well, once ii appeared on the tracking; it was a quick trip.
> 
> Overall, I like the watch a lot; I had the itch for a Old School digital; and while it is pricey since you can get pretty much the same thing without the Pac; just having the Special Edition it is sweet! PacMan was one of the very first games I've ever played on the Atari 2600 and countless Arcades! Still own one version on the PS4.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!
I have a soft spot for Pac-Man and Timex and at 15% off and under $100 it was a no brainer for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well, once ii appeared on the tracking; it was a quick trip.
> 
> Overall, I like the watch a lot; I had the itch for a Old School digital; and while it is pricey since you can get pretty much the same thing without the Pac; just having the Special Edition it is sweet! PacMan was one of the very first games I've ever played on the Atari 2600 and countless Arcades! Still own one version on the PS4.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm really impressed with the strap. Looks great and very comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

whatmeworry said:


> Yeah I'm really impressed with the strap. Looks great and very comfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After one day of ownership and contrasting how 'cheap' many OEM straps come with some watches; yes, you are 100% right; the bracelet is really a marvel. Looks really good, has a very nice finish and adjusts pretty quick.

T80 Pac by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15353819
> 
> 
> View attachment 15353820


That's pretty cool looking. What model was this?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> That's pretty cool looking. What model was this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ditto! A beauty. Have not seen that before.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

dodd10x said:


> That's pretty cool looking. What model was this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It's another dial swap...

It is very eye-catching with the stark white dial.
I like how the silver lettering matches the blasted finish of the case.
And, luckily, the fonts of the case and dial match well enough too.










T49878 Military Field Case:










T2N529 T-Series Originals dial:


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

No sales post allowed in regular forums. Mods


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Easy Reader "Railroad" in a black Easy Reader South Street case


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2P75400


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I found my answer, MK1 chronograph measures 49mm shoulder height.

My question now is, how “big” does that 49mm wear? Anyone have experience with the chrono? I have a 6.25”-6.375” wrist, so 48mm is my limit on mechanicals, because they are thicker, but usually thinner quartz wear Smaller.

thanks in advance


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P276


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


Excellent combo!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Black hands are different?
(and the ol brandon\ o-ring?)


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

While I’m gravitating toward a black hole of field watches lately, I love the Pac-Man. Any owners care to comment on the actual lug vs bracelet width (at the head)? 18/22 would be my guess but that’s all it is. 
When I was a kid playing the arcades, the pac man machines took a whole row- probably 10 machines- and people lined up 4-5 deep to watch. Yeah there was a pattern to success but all I cared about was being able to knee the machine right in the coin slot and game credits would accrue with no moneies added. Truth. You just looked around for ranger rick, no gendarme present= knee to the slot area (sometimes took a try or two) and the credits would blip up. Eventually a note was taped to each machine warning that anyone caught “kneeing these machines will be charged for the credits and then escorted out the door.” Damn kids!


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Black hands are different?
> (and the ol brandon\ o-ring?)


I just looked that one up. A bit large for me at 44mm otherwise I'd probably pick one up

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> While I'm gravitating toward a black hole of field watches lately, I love the Pac-Man. Any owners care to comment on the actual lug vs bracelet width (at the head)? 18/22 would be my guess but that's all it is.
> When I was a kid playing the arcades, the pac man machines took a whole row- probably 10 machines- and people lined up 4-5 deep to watch. Yeah there was a pattern to success but all I cared about was being able to knee the machine right in the coin slot and game credits would accrue with no moneies added. Truth. You just looked around for ranger rick, no gendarme present= knee to the slot area (sometimes took a try or two) and the credits would blip up. Eventually a note was taped to each machine warning that anyone caught "kneeing these machines will be charged for the credits and then escorted out the door." Damn kids!


If anyone wants the Pac but is hesitant about it... I would recommend .. go for it while they are still available. It is just pure bliss!

The bracelet starts at 18mm and narrows down to probably 16mm. Super comfortable, looks great and I am very impressed about the quality of the bracelet; very thin, but yet it feels right.

 T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Hundred bucks: Marlin 34mm Hand-Wound Stainless Steel Mesh Bracelet Watch | Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Currently trying to snag an Aluminum MK1 for <$28..

Will report back shortly, they are patching me through to Jeff on his private yacht to hash it out.

Update: Jeff said "Nah brah" coupons only apply to items sold and shipped by amazon, no 3rd parties. Funny how it advertised a $5 coupon, until I tried to buy it....oh well.

Update 2: got it for $27.90....with tax $30

get it now!








Amazon.com: TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

More Pac shots
T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This one arrived today and I'm digging on it hard.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally found a great price on the Timex Aviator I have been waiting on. 
Originally thought I'd want the grey dial, but the stainless case looked "blah" with it.

On the other hand the orange hands and "old bronze" case of this looks great.
And the strap is real, soft supple leather from SB Foot in Minnesota. Better quality than i expected.
But with fixed lugs this watch is gonna have to find its way on to a real 2 piece screwed aviator strap here soon.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Miggyd87 said:


> Currently trying to snag an Aluminum MK1 for <$28..
> 
> Will report back shortly, they are patching me through to Jeff on his private yacht to hash it out.
> 
> ...


I've ordered this watch and cancelled it twice already. This seems like such a great deal, but I have so many watches. I really can't get another. Right?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PiperTim said:


> I've ordered this watch and cancelled it twice already. This seems like such a great deal, but I have so many watches. I really can't get another. Right?


What kind of babbling on.... when has it ever been a question of need? 
I demand for the sake of WUS Universe that you go back and purchase it!

you never ask if you can get another!!!

Mk1s by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
I still haven't gotten a battery into this little beauty!


> Insert lame excuse here.ATTACH]


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 29, 2020)

Ended up buying the black T80 Pac-Man, lovely watch but it's on the small side for my wrists


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Enjoying this beauty today


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Love this one. Have a great weekend, all.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> Love this one. Have a great weekend, all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have this and the black quartz version? Same level of finish?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Love this one. Have a great weekend, all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Black hands are different?
> (and the ol brandon\ o-ring?)





dodd10x said:


> I just looked that one up. A bit large for me at 44mm otherwise I'd probably pick one up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Alright. Finally finished/settled on it. I put a steel-blue second hand on it - I get a glimmer of blue when it catches the light. And I put a sapphire crystal in it.

About the o-ring. The crown had a groove in it and it looked so plain. I just had to do something.

And the size. It's larger, but I can pull it off. I have almost 8-inch wrists. And the case has layers and facets so it's not all dial. But I view it as a sport watch, not a dress watch.

Anyway, here it is.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Alright. Finally finished/settled on it. I put a steel-blue second hand on it - I get a glimmer of blue when it catches the light. And I put a sapphire crystal in it.
> 
> About the o-ring. The crown had a groove in it and it looked so plain. I just had to do something.
> 
> ...


brandon\: it looks fabulous and i had no idea you were so talented. really, a fine
looking watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

TS Liquor Store showed up in the mail today. Immediately took it off the stock strap as I didn't like how it looked. I only had a grey NATO available which I think will work until I can source a nice quality leather single pass strap. The rotor is much louder than I recall my Orients and Steinharts being- is this normal for a Timex?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Chris Sorensen said:


> The rotor is much louder than I recall my Orients and Steinharts being- is this normal for a Timex?


Sorry to hear that. I thought the same too and eventually sold my Orient Bambino because of the loud rotor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 15363486
> 
> TS Liquor Store showed up in the mail today. Immediately took it off the stock strap as I didn't like how it looked. I only had a grey NATO available which I think will work until I can source a nice quality leather single pass strap. The rotor is much louder than I recall my Orients and Steinharts being- is this normal for a Timex?


Nice one, and yes if this is the same as the 40 mm Marlins it uses a miyota 8 series movement. They have very loud and weighty rotors. I barely hear the rotor in my Bambino but I work with cars professionally so my gear noise level tolerance is much higher then many.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> More pics.


What's the magic word?  I thought I posted these here too- guess not. They're not the best quality shots, but I think they show some good details. I hope they help someone.

































































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

purring along...


----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> purring along...


That is one sweet watch, my friend.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

On tan khaki canvas by Barton. A few different settings/light sources.
Living room daylight








Elevator neon (maybe white led)








Front door to our building









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What time is it/?

Ironman 30 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

16:54.17


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Are the red wing leather straps available aftermarket? I got my Waterbury for $40 and the strap is worth that price. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

for
anyone who bought the new mechanical but isn’t wild about the strap, let me know if yours is for sale. i love fabric straps and could make that color work on any number of other watches. i’m assuming the lugs are 18mm?

thanks
paul


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TPac by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
T Pac by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P275


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

OK.. just one more 
T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok... change of ticker to the MIdget

Pour Over Midget
Kelita Ceramic Pour Over
Peets Big Bang @ Medium Coarse
Very Smooth Medium Roast Flavor

Pour Over Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ok... change of ticket to the MIdget
> 
> Pour Over Midget
> Kelita Ceramic Pour Over
> ...


totally agree with: the watch choice and with Peets exceptional coffees.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Ana Digi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Can anyone here confirm that Timex still allows you to call and order a replacement strap for any of their normal models?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Good luck with Timex customer service, love the watches but I could not get CS to correct a simple error on an order.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Still wearing this beauty. Loving every second. Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

My <$30 Timex Aluminum MK1 arrived today.
Looks good but the packaging....what's off here?

























JDM MK1?
It was also shipped with no crystal plastic peel off. The instructions was a massive multi language bound book, rather that a roll of paper with a rubber band around it like my MK1 steel model. JDM...Kinda neat.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> My QUOTE]
> 
> It really looks good. Especially taking the price into consideration. I wonder if the ticking is loud?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tempus Populi said:


> It really looks good. Especially taking the price into consideration. I wonder if the ticking is loud?


No louder than any other quartz Timex IMHO.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

My hybrid watch


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This one today. Love it on a nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I love indoglo Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Two fer One Timex Tuesday 

Thanks to Mr. #Miggyd87 for the awesome strap!

and #cottontop for the black Damasko strap. It fits the Mk1 Alum pretty nicely
TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 2x1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great day!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Waterbury TW2R38200


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> Timex Waterbury TW2R38200


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

The Timex Iron Man has a great digital module, miles ahead of any Casio module I know. Really very functional, alarms that will be heard, could wake you up if needed.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Three new deliveries yesterday, but I've not unboxed them yet. 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

bazman said:


> Three new deliveries yesterday, but I've not unboxed them yet.


what did you get? Come on!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> what did you get? Come on!


I suppose I should.  I couldn't decide, so there was not other choice. 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

nice pick up(s)

Timex 50% off sale? Or Amazon? They both had good deals on the colab

its one of the better colabs I have seen. It’s interesting and different, and not different in a bad way


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> Timex 50% off sale? Or Amazon? They both had good deals on the colab


Timex sale. I couldn't resist, as I had been looking at them for a while, but couldn't justify the full price for them.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

marathonna said:


> View attachment 15372186


That's the best 3GMT photo I've seen so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Does anyone know the reference for this Waterbury? I want the grey two tone dial.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Took one of the Marlins to the sea


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> That's the best 3GMT photo I've seen so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Earlier Today

Mk1 on Damasko Leather
TX Mk1 on Dmaako by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Have a great Friday!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

My first Timex - and I really enjoying it (*Navi Ocean* - TW2U26200LG). Most of the Navi photos I saw online were either the Navi XL Automatic or the Navi Harbor (more of the classic diver look), but I liked the look and finishes of the Navi Ocean. The case and bezel are all beadblasted, and the lens is tinted in an amber color ... makes me think of cream soda or root beer ?

I'll have to give it a month, but really tempted to get another Navi in a different variety just because they check a lot of my boxes!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sat by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening swap to the Mk1 Alum on Damasko. I am very very VERY liking this combo.

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tom Kellie (Jun 11, 2020)

~ I love my Easy Reader.

Tom K.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Birthyear 1978 manual wind Timex. I love it! New strap incoming with an orange strip outline!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

I wore a timex ironman as a kid for a few years. Does anyone have one of these? Would be nice to see some pictures.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Which ironman? There are a host of models.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

swissra said:


> I wore a timex ironman as a kid for a few years. Does anyone have one of these? Would be nice to see some pictures.


There a thread just for that Ironman

Repeat from yesterday

Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> There a thread just for that Ironman
> 
> Repeat from yesterday
> 
> Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


How could I forget! I'm sorry brother 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Does anyone know the reference for this Waterbury? I want the grey two tone dial.
> View attachment 15372768


TW2P75500

If I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> How could I forget! I'm sorry brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO issues.. but I was thinking.. I am sure he has seen my pix.. LOL.

This is a Timex turned into a Fossil. Here the story.

a few weks ago, I found one of those nice TX unicorns, 40 mm case with day date and pretty nice face; under $25 bucks via the bay.... but after purchasing the ticker, the seller told me that sorry, but that item is no longer avaiable; and he told me I could choose anyting I wanted from his shop. He specializes in pretty affordables, so most of the items were pretty meh!. Until I came up to this fossil.

This is actualy a womens watch, but the bund leather from Fossil intersted me. The best thing is that my wife actually liked it too. The color of the case is very nice, not quite gold rose, but very similar tone. 
Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX into Fossil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This watch was given to me when I was 10 or 11yo, never serviced and it still runs. It really does take a licking and keep on ticking, John was not BSing anyone


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

My MK1 Mechanical finally arrived and it is a delight. Lightweight, adorable design and even the nicely offset crown for winding is a joy.

I'm not in the minority when I say that the strap is a little stiff, although it matches the watch well. I usually hate anything but a bracelet and this isn't any different.

Has anyone put a steel bracelet - mesh, jubilee, engineer - on a Camper-style watch? I've been looking for examples before I buy one and it's hard to find.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Tempus Populi said:


> TW2P75500
> 
> If I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated! That gives me a starting point for my hunt


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Much appreciated! That gives me a starting point for my hunt


It really is a beautiful timepiece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

kidblue said:


> My MK1 Mechanical finally arrived and it is a delight. Lightweight, adorable design and even the nicely offset crown for winding is a joy.
> 
> I'm not in the minority when I say that the strap is a little stiff, although it matches the watch well. I usually hate anything but a bracelet and this isn't any different.
> 
> Has anyone put a steel bracelet - mesh, jubilee, engineer - on a Camper-style watch? I've been looking for examples before I buy one and it's hard to find.


That is a beautiful little watch!

I've been searching a little bit more for aftermarket bracelets in the same way for my 38mm Navi and it's sad to not have an OEM bracelet available -- I want the fitted curved endlinks, so it will be a gamble to try to find any that fit. But it looks like the quartz version of the MK1 sometimes comes with an engineer bracelet. I have no clue if it is the same case to fit your auto model, but the engineer looks great (if you can still find it). Still tool-y enough for a camper watch IMO.












https://www.nordstrom.com/s/timex-mk1-bracelet-watch-40mm/5055981


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

VincentG said:


> This watch was given to me when I was 10 or 11yo, never serviced and it still runs. It really does take a licking and keep on ticking, John was not BSing anyone
> View attachment 15377615


Nice one....date is at the bottom...last 2 digits 19"69" .....Cheers p


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

Guys, I hate to answer this question but... There is truly no love for Timex!!

I was enjoying Day Two with my Mk1 Mechanical when I noticed that it was a few minutes off - slow. I reset it and an hour later, noticed that the seconds hand was ticking but the hour and minute hands hadn't moved. Another reset. Same thing. Called Timex today and was told that either I could send the watch in for repair, with no guaranteed timeline, at my own expense, or return for a refund but not a replacement, because the watch is out of stock. 

What company doesn't keep stock of their watches for warrantied replacements and repairs? It's not as if they don't have a zillion of these movements laying around from the Marlin, right?

The real goose-getter for me was that I had the option to send it in but they wouldn't guarantee repair or replacement on any timeline ("we can't tell you how long") and they wouldn't budge that I would have to pay return shipping? On a two-day-old watch with no damage?

Anyway, total bummer because man, do I love the look of this thing!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Katmai on brand new TX leather from a weekender I think

Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

I got this last week along with the white version. I was trying to find the Command LT 40mm, but couldn't find it anywhere. Strange since Timex said it was a "new" watch.









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

kidblue said:


> Guys, I hate to answer this question but... There is truly no love for Timex!!
> 
> I was enjoying Day Two with my Mk1 Mechanical when I noticed that it was a few minutes off - slow. I reset it and an hour later, noticed that the seconds hand was ticking but the hour and minute hands hadn't moved. Another reset. Same thing. Called Timex today and was told that either I could send the watch in for repair, with no guaranteed timeline, at my own expense, or return for a refund but not a replacement, because the watch is out of stock.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your trouble. I had a vintage Timex do the same to me recently. I understand their lack of willingness to give timelines right now though. As a store owner I've had to tell a lot of people that either part A hasn't arrived yet or something else crazy happened that has delayed a repair process. Covid has made logistics a nightmare right now. I don't agree that they should provide a return label or reimbursement though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

kidblue said:


> Guys, I hate to answer this question but... There is truly no love for Timex!!
> 
> I was enjoying Day Two with my Mk1 Mechanical when I noticed that it was a few minutes off - slow. I reset it and an hour later, noticed that the seconds hand was ticking but the hour and minute hands hadn't moved. Another reset. Same thing. Called Timex today and was told that either I could send the watch in for repair, with no guaranteed timeline, at my own expense, or return for a refund but not a replacement, because the watch is out of stock.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you got a Lemon. But as you can see since it is already sold out; they are extremely popular and some of their recent timex offerings have just keep getting hotter and hotter.

I would just ask for a refund at the moment. Given that it sold out almost right away, that means that within a few weeks, they will sell it again. Just like they have been doing with all models that have kept selling out. T-80 Pacman, Peanuts Marlin, etc.

IN the mean time, there has been a lot of very good deals on the Mk1 Aluminum and Steel; which are gorgeous.

Sunday Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



bazman said:


> I got this last week along with the white version. I was trying to find the Command LT 40mm, but couldn't find it anywhere. Strange since Timex said it was a "new" watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really new.... it came up about a year ago; and it seems that it did not sell that well at that price point; but the gray market sellers including amazon are not a lot more reasonable. How do you like it?

For me, another PIF gift. Trying on this new 22mm Aviator style strap on the Three GMT
TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> Nice one....date is at the bottom...last 2 digits 19"69" .....Cheers p


Thank you, I turned 11 in 1969, so I may have been 11 or 12 when I got it, it was a very big deal at the time. I wonder what it cost back then, still ticking


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W'bury Aviator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Waterbury TW2R38300


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Pour Over by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not really new.... it came up about a year ago; and it seems that it did not sell that well at that price point; but the gray market sellers including amazon are not a lot more reasonable. How do you like it?
> 
> For me, another PIF gift. Trying on this new 22mm Aviator style strap on the Three GMT
> TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I do like it, although the negative display could do with being a bit brighter. Think I like the white one better though. I thought the 40mm was new, as a month ago Timex still said they were new on their site. That explains why I can find them if they are over a year old and didn't sell well.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Anybody own these new Waterbury chronos yet? This one's the TW2U04900VQ. I think this line looks gorgeous.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Todd Snyder PVD Waterbury.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Timex fans, I just bought my first vintage watch, which happens to be a Timex, which also happens to be from my birth year of 1972. The seller says it runs well, but has not been tested for accuracy. It was kind of an impulse buy, I didn't ask any questions, so I hope it indeed does run well.

Apparently, based on the listing, it's a Timex Marlin Sportster 26850 2772. Can any of you Timex experts confirm or unconfirm what it is? I just really liked how it looked, and I'm hoping to at least buff out the crystal, assuming the watch actually works.

I should have it by the end of this week.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Anybody own these new Waterbury chronos yet? This one's the TW2U04900VQ. I think this line looks gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 15380786


This one is one my short list as well. I would have pulled the trigger already but I've already added 4 Timexes to the collection in the last couple of months and I'm hoping getting a Turtle tomorrow so these have had to wait a little bit.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


oh man, that is so cool! Love it!!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very unique look on that one.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ox71 said:


> Very unique look on that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


yes! i just had it serviced and now the date is wrong haha. i believe it's called a "mystery dial" which was surely more convincing when some of the colors were less faded and more fresh.

it's beautiful again!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The dates in my pictures are almost always wrong

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wrong date club.. if I can't see the date.. I really care less for it now...

Spent some time in the evening fixing some plants after Isiah. Lots of water is very short time over the last 10 days.

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sunset by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Hey, that's a great looking watch. I'd love to get one like that myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Ironman. by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday 
TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Paging Dr. Beekman


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Black Cali Marlin to court today


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very nice, I gave mine to my sister a few years ago









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marlin X Peanuts today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one for today and tomorrow, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

My first vintage Timex just arrived today. I posted about it here, so feel free to read in the Vintage forum. In the meantime, here are some pictures.

































I know it's a 1972 build, but does the inside of the case back indicate April 72 from Great Britain?? I am also from April 1972, but from Columbus, OH.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One of those watches that you wonder whey TX ever stop making them.

Ironman Features
Solar 
Shock Proof 
Resin still holding up very well

TX IM Shock Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> My first vintage Timex just arrived today. I posted about it here, so feel free to read in the Vintage forum. In the meantime, here are some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 15386208
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes that IS a 1972 Great Britain Timex. You found a birth year watch!
Need servicing?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yes. Yes that IS a 1972 Great Britain Timex. You found a birth year watch!
> Need servicing?


It seems to run very well. I wound it when I got it yesterday and and then again this morning. Though I didn't do it to time.gov, it is spot on every time I compare with any clock around the house. I gave it a soft brush cleaning and wipe down and aside from the dull crystal, it seems to be in really great shape.

Now, any idea about the "4 P 72" on the inside of the case back? If the 4 = April, then I have a watch made the same month and year I was born! That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> It seems to run very well. I wound it when I got it yesterday and and then again this morning. Though I didn't do it to time.gov, it is spot on every time I compare with any clock around the house. I gave it a soft brush cleaning and wipe down and aside from the dull crystal, it seems to be in really great shape.
> 
> Now, any idea about the "4 P 72" on the inside of the case back? If the 4 = April, then I have a watch made the same month and year I was born! That would be pretty cool.


Yup from what I know it is April 1972.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2R45100


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

10:10 on the 10th (don't pay attention to the actual date window)

TX 10:10:10 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

"techno-luxury" today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> "techno-luxury" today


The T-80 rainbow has been released!

T 80 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> The T-80 rainbow has been released!
> 
> T 80 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


i saw that! thanks for the tip. i'm thinking it would look best in silver- i didn't buy the pac-man model so maybe this should be the one!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i saw that! thanks for the tip. i'm thinking it would look best in silver- i didn't buy the pac-man model so maybe this should be the one!


I agree... the silver looks betta! Go for it, it is quite a fun little piece.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Just ordered the Rainbow T80 in silver for my friend who had transition surgery this summer. Going to pair it with an Eulit bund strap after getting his input on the gift. A gentleman needs a watch.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Early morning shot of one of my Timex builds


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just arrived ............ cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Just arrived ............ cheers p
> View attachment 15393692


super nice! 
the dial design i like the most.

beautiful watch paul!


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Strap finally came in for the Sprite


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Happy Socks Thursday

TX Happt Socks by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Took some Polywatch to the vintage Marlin I got last week. Take a peek! Here's before:









And here's after 7 rounds!









__
http://instagr.am/p/CD2eSgwHGcZ/


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a T80 pacman and I'm not able to enable the hourly chime. The manual says to press START/STOP during time display to toggle it, but for the pacman it doesn't work. Holding down the button makes it play the pacman theme, so i wonder if they removed the chime functionality because of this.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Aluminum MK1 on Timex supplied strap from a Steel MK1. Thought I'd like the combo more than I do.

how it arrived









on wrist


----------



## THFCJohn (Mar 19, 2016)

For information....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

appleb said:


> I have a T80 pacman and I'm not able to enable the hourly chime. The manual says to press START/STOP during time display to toggle it, but for the pacman it doesn't work. Holding down the button makes it play the pacman theme, so i wonder if they removed the chime functionality because of this.


Mine works.... just press once.. and it gets turned ON or OFF. actually I keep putting ON when I wanted OFF.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T 80 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

My 72 Marlin came on this weird leather band and it was all corroded and gross. I took some soap and a brush to it and got it as clean as I could, then let it sit for several days. Taking it for a spin today and I gotta say, it's not too bad looking.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

rinsable. esp after today's weather. phew!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Todas was cloudy and took to the outdoors to attack some weeds and save some plants.

Here's some Garden Shots with my favorites Garden Watch 
Garditionist in Action by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist in Action by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist in Action by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist in Action by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist in Action by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Olive oiled the Maikes red brown strap.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15400500
> 
> 
> View attachment 15400501


Are those the same model, or is one aluminum and the other steel?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes, BLK dial is aluminum, green dial is steel.
Aluminum is on the supplied strap for the steel model, the steel model is on a maikes red brown leather strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

So I was looking at the new mechanical camper when low and behold, right next to it was this little bat op resin model. Question to you folks with better eyes than me (and I’ve asked this of other watches as well- and will continue to do as such), what is the color of the dial? I’ve emailed Timex but all I get back is auto response... anyway, a pic.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Green


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


That's a really great looking piece! One of my favorites 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Prdrers said:


> That's a really great looking piece! One of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you! i had it serviced and cleaned up some. and managed to set the date correctly after this photo haha. a bit easier to do than some of the mechanical day/dates. those are a pita and i never set them.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> thank you! i had it serviced and cleaned up some. and managed to set the date correctly after this photo haha. a bit easier to do than some of the mechanical day/dates. those are a pita and i never set them.


It almost seems modern and retro at the same time. May need to keep my eyes peeled for this model!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 15403954
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

ox71 said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGoode (May 12, 2020)

Timex Expedition T46601. Ten years and still running strong:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


Wow. That is MAGNIFICENT!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

How about some MK1 love, specifically the chronos? I'm thinking of getting one, but I'm a bit torn. I recently sold an Expedition 3 dial chrono and don't want to get the MK1 just to think I got myself another Expedition-like watch.

Something like this, not necessarily this strap, but this style dial.


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

I freaking love my timex. Sure the day and date are broken. But the time is good. Plus I’ve had it for 9 years now and it looks well worn.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

barewrist said:


> I freaking love my timex. Sure the day and date are broken. But the time is good. Plus I've had it for 9 years now and it looks well worn.


share a photo! it sounds like an amazing watch, let's see it!
paul


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

It arrived last Thursday and I fitted the Eulit bund strap to it. Finally got a chance to drop it off at my buddy's house yesterday. 

(I left the plastic on so he could have the privilege of removing it.)


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Bob1035 said:


> View attachment 15405391


I like this. What model is it


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> I like this. What model is it


Allied Chrono, Allied Chrono Details


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lildrgn said:


> How about some MK1 love, specifically the chronos? I'm thinking of getting one, but I'm a bit torn. I recently sold an Expedition 3 dial chrono and don't want to get the MK1 just to think I got myself another Expedition-like watch.
> 
> Something like this, not necessarily this strap, but this style dial.
> View attachment 15405067


I am not trying to persuade you... but just me speaking.. . while I love the Mk1 three hander.... for some reason, I dislike the MK1 Chrono.... I think. it is because aesthetically, the dial does not work as well as the 3 hander.. it is a bit crowded.

However, I know that the case and finish of the watch is pretty good as is the 3 hander.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ealier Today 
TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I am not trying to persuade you... but just me speaking.. . while I love the Mk1 three hander.... for some reason, I dislike the MK1 Chrono.... I think. it is because aesthetically, the dial does not work as well as the 3 hander.. it is a bit crowded.
> 
> However, I know that the case and finish of the watch is pretty good as is the 3 hander.


I just bought 2 MK1's off F29, one chrono, one regular. We'll see how it goes. I was leaning towards the yellow MK1 California, but decided to get two for one instead.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Bob1035 said:


> View attachment 15405391


The design aesthetic on this one reminds of the original Pulsar RAF chrono. I own the reissue version and it didn't quite capture the overall feel of the original like this one has.


----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

I was ready to pull the trigger on a MK1 mechanical when I found this on Letgo in new condition. Loving the size.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> It arrived last Thursday and I fitted the Eulit bund strap to it. Finally got a chance to drop it off at my buddy's house yesterday.
> 
> (I left the plastic on so he could have the privilege of removing it.)
> 
> View attachment 15405366


super generous of you! all
my best wishes for a speedy recovery for your friend. and i hope this proud watch helps that!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 15406115
> View attachment 15406118
> I was ready to pull the trigger on a MK1 mechanical when I found this on Letgo in new condition. Loving the size.


it's one i'd love to have. if you'd consider "letting go" just let me know! it seems you like it a lot tho...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i know. fabulous isn't it?


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

Bob1035 said:


> View attachment 15405391


Man, that's a great looking dial.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


This is a functional, super legible dial design I can get behind! Awesome watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Mil Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SF Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TraditionalWatcher (Aug 22, 2020)

I've had plenty of Timex watches. Still love them, mostly I get the digital ones. I do like some of their automatic offerings they've had the last few years. I do wish they made more dressier pieces without a rotor and make it hand wind only and make them smaller. I really like the first Marlin re-release but the subsequent ones are a bit too large and not a fan of the acrylic dome. I'd be fine with just mineral.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Same watch as yesterday, just on a black NATO


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## seatega (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Great buy @seatega !

Wanna go back and grab me one? Lol JK

Enjoy!


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

seatega said:


> View attachment 15411450
> 
> 
> Not only is this one of the prettiest pieces in my collection, it's actually the cheapest. I was looking at some Tissots at my local Dillards and noticed the Timex section was being liquidated. I walked over and asked how much it was and they said the entire Timex section was on sale for $30 each. Probably the fastest "I'll take it" I've ever said.


Right place, right time! I woulda bought one too! Beautiful!


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

seatega said:


> View attachment 15411450
> 
> 
> Not only is this one of the prettiest pieces in my collection, it's actually the cheapest. I was looking at some Tissots at my local Dillards and noticed the Timex section was being liquidated. I walked over and asked how much it was and they said the entire Timex section was on sale for $30 each. Probably the fastest "I'll take it" I've ever said.


Could have bought 100 and sold em for a nice profit!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seatega (Aug 21, 2020)

dodd10x said:


> Could have bought 100 and sold em for a nice profit!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Lol this was before I knew about watch resale forums or I might have!


----------



## seatega (Aug 21, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Great buy @seatega !
> 
> Wanna go back and grab me one? Lol JK
> 
> Enjoy!


Haha I went back the next week to grab another in a different color and they out! Luckily my wife also bought the black on black marlin reissue in 34mm and I get to borrow it sometimes


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

This was on sale at WallyWorld for $9 today...










Not my preferred case color, but what the heck...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Solar DNA (Aug 23, 2020)

*Since 2008? Wow, talk about longevity. lol Personally I have plenty of love for Timex and I pretty much exclusively buy and wear Expeditions now. The one pictured is my favorite work watch I happened to have on at the moment. I have several of them, probably close to 20, that I've collected over the past decade or so. One of my favorite Timex, though not an Expedition, was actually given to me as a gift in 2008 and is still going strong.*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

From seed to flower in just 2.5 months 
TX Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TimexSocialClub (Apr 4, 2020)

Contrary to my forum name, I own approximately zero Timex watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TimexSocialClub said:


> Contrary to my forum name, I own approximately zero Timex watches.


Well... why don't you?

You are missing out.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

This, again. Love it


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earlier today 
TX Field Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

has now lose some color 
TX Field Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Just got my latest acquisition off eBay (no, seriously, I can stop _any_ time!)...


















Happiness is, though evidently the seller's wrist is even smaller than mine; I'll need to put those extra links back in the bracelet before I can close the latches! Anyhow, I'll just tuck the loose side under for the obligatory on-wrist shot  :









Doesn't look too bad on my skinny wrist despite the size, and the big numbers and contrast between the blue dial and the hands are sure easier on my eyes. This one's a win! I rather suspect I'll be wearing it a lot.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I just got two MK1's in from a WUS member! The 3 hander needs a battery for the Indiglo feature and the chrono needs a light Polywatch rub for the crystal.

Oh yeah, they both need spring bars too. But excited to have them join the fold.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Because you asked....








Yes, there is love for Timex.

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2R45000


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Timex is hit or miss for me. Their design work is always incredible but I think Casio typically crushes them under $100 due to Timex being cheap with their crappy quartz modules and use of brass cases. That said, when you find a good Timex it is usually very good.

Here is my Timex MK1 steel with an acrylic crystal. $45 with a $10 NATO. Love it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Timex/Todd Snyder Liquor Store watch automatic


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Waterbury










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


I love this watch every time you post it.

Here's my MK1 today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KOwatch (Mar 15, 2019)

Wow it's like some of you people are in a parallel dimension where Timexes are a whole different kind of watch, amazing designs, with amazing photos to show them off.

Does anyone in here have one of the newer Timex analog solar watches with the Epson AS37A movement? I'd love to see a photo & review, compared to the classic m905 movements. I know Timex is big with hyping the "Timex + Designer" watches, I think these solars are a thing, it's essentially "Timex + Seiko"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

KOwatch said:


> Wow it's like some of you people are in a parallel dimension where Timexes are a whole different kind of watch, amazing designs, with amazing photos to show them off.
> 
> Does anyone in here have one of the newer Timex analog solar watches with the Epson AS37A movement? I'd love to see a photo & review, compared to the classic m905 movements. I know Timex is big with hyping the "Timex + Designer" watches, I think these solars are a thing, it's essentially "Timex + Seiko"


haha that appears to be true, those who appreciate timex find more reasons to "get into" them and see their unique designs, long history and cool collaborations with more clarity and enthusiasm.

i have one timex solar, it's inexpensive and accurate and i enjoy it greatly. i also have another solar by armitron with an epson movement and it's a huge piece of ****, quality wise. here's my expedition solar, it's smaller than the gallatin but slightly larger than the scout. i'm intrigued by the scout: i think you should get one!
Paul


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KOwatch said:


> Wow it's like some of you people are in a parallel dimension where Timexes are a whole different kind of watch, amazing designs, with amazing photos to show them off.
> 
> Does anyone in here have one of the newer Timex analog solar watches with the Epson AS37A movement? I'd love to see a photo & review, compared to the classic m905 movements. I know Timex is big with hyping the "Timex + Designer" watches, I think these solars are a thing, it's essentially "Timex + Seiko"


Solar?

IM Shock Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KOwatch (Mar 15, 2019)

@schumacher62 what's your impression, quieter than the usual m905 expedition scouts? I've seen the Expedition Scout in solar versions also. I'll keep my eye out for one! I've pledged myself not to buy any more Timexes, mostly because they are too loud. Also because I think I already have too many Timexes. 6? maybe 10+ including non-runners, need to balance it out a bit. Although a solar expedition scout could replace one of the loud ones nicely


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Don't mind me.. just dropping this off.









$59.50





Amazon.com: Timex Men's TW4B18500 Expedition Scout Solar 40mm Black Leather Strap Watch: Watches


Buy Timex Men's TW4B18500 Expedition Scout Solar 40mm Black Leather Strap Watch and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













$45.50





Amazon.com: Timex Men's TW4B18900 Expedition Acadia Solar 40mm Blue Fabric Strap Watch: Watches


Buy Timex Men's TW4B18900 Expedition Acadia Solar 40mm Blue Fabric Strap Watch and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

KOwatch said:


> @schumacher62 what's your impression, quieter than the usual m905 expedition scouts? I've seen the Expedition Scout in solar versions also. I'll keep my eye out for one! I've pledged myself not to buy any more Timexes, mostly because they are too loud. Also because I think I already have too many Timexes. 6? maybe 10+ including non-runners, need to balance it out a bit. Although a solar expedition scout could replace one of the loud ones nicely


hi again, i don't own an m905 expedition scout so i can not compare that to the solar movement scout, which i also do not own...

i'm not at all turned off by the sound of a timex seconds hand: i rather like it, it's loud for a watch but it doesn't register with me as an annoyance. and has certainly never turned me away from buying another timex! i have a 24 slot box of running timex watches: opening that and cupping my ears forward is like a symphony! it's really amazing.

my solar watch ticks. best you find one in a quiet or noisy space and test its sound levels for yourself, if audible watches are a deal breaker for you.

good luck! i see links for the scout and acadia are posted above.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> hi again, i don't own an m905 expedition scout so i can not compare that to the solar movement scout, which i also do not own...
> 
> i'm not at all turned off by the sound of a timex seconds hand: i rather like it, it's loud for a watch but it doesn't register with me as an annoyance. and has certainly never turned me away from buying another timex! i have a 24 slot box of running timex watches: opening that and cupping my ears forward is like a symphony! it's really amazing.
> 
> ...


I agree SOME Timex's are loud... I had a Weekender, and i could hear it ticking when my arm was down at my side.
Now I have a Timex Welton (Midget) and I can barely hear that one, even put up to my ear. 
I think it depends on the case, but I dunno.

I'l keep wearing them just because they look cool!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Don't mind me.. just dropping this off.
> 
> View attachment 15422511
> 
> ...


Miggy the enabler.... That Acadia is sexy. it if falls under $40 that is a solid purchase.

if I hear again that all timex are loud....


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel bad that I haven't post on here for a while. Here's a pic of my 1968 Sprite










I was actually making a wish list tonight and it's basically all Timexs and the SARB017


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. in case you don't follow the deals thread.... Mk1 Alum Chrono only $38 bucks via the big river from down under. 
Great value for a great watch.

Late night snack with this expedition Field Metal 
TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## npwatch (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks like the Timex love hasn't slowed down. Weekender Chrono and Navi Harbour (the original 38mm version). Swapped out straps/bracelets. Just put the Navi through its paces with plenty of rough lake water swimming last week, and still going strong. I love that I don't have to baby these or get too worried and that's the thing about Timex in my experience, they actually perform for the cost.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the birth year watch i never got to give to my brother. it's such a beauty.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Good Morning Midget..

It is time to enjoy Spa!

Good Morning Modget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

on TV that is


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh you watch F1? You just got cool


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cool.. with a Midget.. and now watching Indy! 
Midget Summwr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone can drive in a circle. You see what happened in Nascar when they made the drivers turn right? Comedy gold


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Timex Weekender Snoopy in Space

Just arrived today..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Alu MK1 on a modified double pass NATO strap. (Double pass cut into a single pass) Trying this on a cheapy NATO to see how I like it before I cut down a bunch more.

Underside of double pass NATO compared to the modified NATO:








Close up:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15425570
> 
> Alu MK1 on a modified double pass NATO strap. (Double pass cut into a single pass) Trying this on a cheapy NATO to see how I like it before I cut down a bunch more.
> 
> ...


Why do you cut them? 
the whole neat thing about having a double pass Nato is for the safety it provides in case you happen to lose a spring. It has only happen twice to me and probably because I did not put them back in place properly.

I actually like 5 ring Natos. But I can also dig a simple single pass; like the Bertuccis which have integrated lugs.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Why do you cut them?
> the whole neat thing about having a double pass Nato is for the safety it provides in case you happen to lose a spring. It has only happen twice to me and probably because I did not put them back in place properly.
> 
> I actually like 5 ring Natos.


if one spring bar breaks, it still won't fall off my wrist. I don't care for how much build up is under the head of the watch. Fits closer to my wrist not to mention the ring on the 2nd flap isnt against the side of my wrist leaving a mark.

I have never worn a Zulu at all.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Wolfsatz 
See where the inside ring sits...usually leaves an Impression no matter how loose I strap it. Also look at the gap on the double pass between the watch and my wrist and the single pass.
*Double pass*
















*Single pass*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Wolfsatz
> See where the inside ring sits...usually leaves an Impression no matter how loose I strap it. Also look at the gap on the double pass between the watch and my wrist and the single pass.
> *Double pass*
> View attachment 15426131
> ...


Neat! So it is more comfy!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Neat! So it is more comfy!


So far yes. I will probably wait to trim any others down, but more than likely all my double passes will get trimmed to single passes.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> the birth year watch i never got to give to my brother. it's such a beauty.


I hope it's not a sad story why you never gave it to him.........


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Wolfsatz
> See where the inside ring sits...usually leaves an Impression no matter how loose I strap it. Also look at the gap on the double pass between the watch and my wrist and the single pass.
> *Double pass*
> View attachment 15426131
> ...


You made me want to pull up my Allied

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Interesting that we ended up with the exact same straps...

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GUtz (Apr 18, 2019)

I really like the Waterbury Traditional. Just wish it was a bit smaller


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GUtz said:


> I really like the Waterbury Traditional. Just wish it was a bit smaller


There are 38mm Waterburies.... not small enough?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks to Miggy... I am really digging this combo. TX Allied with TX Khaki Nato. Good contrast !

Have not given the Allied its proper wrist time as the Mk1s have taken all the attention.

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Katmai Combo up first today. it's feather light...


----------



## GUtz (Apr 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> There are 38mm Waterburies.... not small enough?


The coloring on that specific model is what I like.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


I swear I had a 3 handed Expedition that looked like this, no digi window, and a grey bezel. Black case and black numerals with a date window. Left it at TSA in Phoenix by accident. I miss that watch, and honestly have no idea what the model is/was. Would love to figure it out, I also have no photos of it lol


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> I swear I had a 3 handed Expedition that looked like this, no digi window, and a grey bezel. Black case and black numerals with a date window. Left it at TSA in Phoenix by accident. I miss that watch, and honestly have no idea what the model is/was. Would love to figure it out, I also have no photos of it lol


Gallatin?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Gallatin?


no was 40MM, Gallatin is 43 if I remember correctly.

The scout 40 reminds me of it a lot size and style, but it had a resin case and a grey resin fixed bezel. Came on a grey canvas strap with leather backing.

I have googled like mad, and haven't found it. Things that are close, but not exactly the watch. I presume it's long discontinued. The model is probably 6-7 years old.

Looked a bit like this, minus the blue second hand, case size was smaller and the strap wasn't plastic/resin.

Timex Expedition Rugged Core Analog Field Watch


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Introducing my new mk1 steel, it will be in good company with my scout
















Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

IT is a Timex.....

Strap that is

Bulova by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GUtz said:


> The coloring on that specific model is what I like.


Perhaps I did not read all the related posts.... Which model is that?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

One more to celebrate









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> no was 40MM, Gallatin is 43 if I remember correctly.
> 
> The scout 40 reminds me of it a lot size and style, but it had a resin case and a grey resin fixed bezel. Came on a grey canvas strap with leather backing.
> 
> ...


i'll bet @Wolfsatz would know best. he has a fine understanding on the expedition series watches. it would be fun seeing you find your old flame- it's out there somewhere!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> no was 40MM, Gallatin is 43 if I remember correctly.
> 
> The scout 40 reminds me of it a lot size and style, but it had a resin case and a grey resin fixed bezel. Came on a grey canvas strap with leather backing.
> 
> ...


Evan if it wasn't the Gallatin which is a more recent release, I think I have a recollection of what you are talking about, For the longest time, every time I walked into a store I've been drawn to the watch, knife or lighter displays.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Miggyd87 said:


> no was 40MM, Gallatin is 43 if I remember correctly.
> 
> The scout 40 reminds me of it a lot size and style, but it had a resin case and a grey resin fixed bezel. Came on a grey canvas strap with leather backing.
> 
> ...


T49864?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

theretroshave said:


> T49864?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks the business! Ya I believe that's it. Gone to the land of TSA in Phoenix.

i can't believe it's supposedly 43mm, that's huge for my wrist!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Miggyd87 said:


> That looks the business! Ya I believe that's it. Gone to the land of TSA in Phoenix


Sharp watch. Sorry for your loss. Looks like one sold on eBay for $50 USD in July. I know the pain of losing a watch while traveling. I forgot an MK1 steel chronograph sitting on a restaurant table after feeding my son. I realized about half an hour later. The restaurant was essentially empty, but no one "saw" my watch. Oh well. Such is life. At least mine was a current model, and I was able to easily replace it. Good luck if you decide to hunt down another.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> T49864?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super helpful of you to verify the watch! it appears to be the same watch the op found a photo of as well. with a different strap it jogged his memory and there you have it: a perfect match!

i would have to have one after all that haha!
good luck and thanks @theretroshave for your good help.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

theretroshave said:


> Sharp watch. Sorry for your loss. Looks like one sold on eBay for $50 USD in July. I know the pain of losing a watch while traveling. I forgot an MK1 steel chronograph sitting on a restaurant table after feeding my son. I realized about half an hour later. The restaurant was essentially empty, but no one "saw" my watch. Oh well. Such is life. At least mine was a current model, and I was able to easily replace it. Good luck if you decide to hunt down another.


Probably won't pursue a replacement, as they are hard to find and probably expensive for what it really is. I have two MK1 that can take its place, I also have my original timex that got me into watches, Green dial timex expedition trail series. This white dial one furthered me into watch love and really propelled me down the path of white dial watches.

Thanks again for finding it, it's nice to know what it was in case I do ever go crazy and decide to search for a replacement.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Probably won't pursue a replacement, as they are hard to find and probably expensive for what it really is. I have two MK1 that can take its place, I also have my original timex that got me into watches, Green dial timex expedition trail series. This white dial one furthered me into watch love and really propelled me down the path of white dial watches.
> 
> Thanks again for finding it, it's nice to know what it was in case I do ever go crazy and decide to search for a replacement.


pretty close to the current model 
*Timex Expedition Rugged Metal Watch*

This one has been sooo many times on my cart... and never actually pulled the trigger. I think it is a clasic design and love the day/date configuration.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another All American Combo 
Bulova Murren + Timex Nato

TX Bulova Combo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## npwatch (Aug 9, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> pretty close to the current model
> *Timex Expedition Rugged Metal Watch*
> This one has been sooo many times on my cart... and never actually pulled the trigger. I think it is a clasic design and love the day/date configuration.


I like the look of these but those stationary bezels kill me. I went around a department store trying all the bezels on the Timexes and it was so dissapointing . It makes many watches a no-go for me if the dive-style bezel is just decorative!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

npwatch said:


> I like the look of these but those stationary bezels kill me. I went around a department store trying all the bezels on the Timexes and it was so dissapointing . It makes many watches a no-go for me if the dive-style bezel is just decorative!


I am with you on that one. But this is an entry level model. Not that it is an excuse... casio has $20 dollars models with working bezels.

This one is a gem. Navi Harbor. 38mm 
Navi Harbor by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TraditionalWatcher (Aug 22, 2020)

It's funny, I generally get a "disposable" or "beater" watch for vacation but end up being fond of them, regardless of cost.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Gallatin as it was mentioned earlier. My favorite watch for outdoor gardening activities lovingly nick named the Garditionist
TX Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Currently on the wrist. One of my favorite 'super affordables'
This is a true gem

TX Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## npwatch (Aug 9, 2019)

TraditionalWatcher said:


> It's funny, I generally get a "disposable" or "beater" watch for vacation but end up being fond of them, regardless of cost.


Totally agree. Once they've been put to use and been a part of great memories, they are instantly elevated. You just can't replace the _personal _history of the item.



Wolfsatz said:


> This one is a gem. Navi Harbor. 38mm


Nice. Although that's the Navi Ocean you have - I only know because I have a Navi Harbor which gets a lot of wrist time (posted earlier in thread):









Of course it often gets swapped out onto a blue tropic rubber strap for swimming etc. And thankfully the Navis do have working bezels . Bi-directional works fine for me since it's not a full-blown dive watch anyway.



Wolfsatz said:


> Currently on the wrist. One of my favorite 'super affordables'
> This is a true gem


I can see why, definitely dig that one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

npwatch said:


> Totally agree. Once they've been put to use and been a part of great memories, they are instantly elevated. You just can't replace the _personal _history of the item.
> 
> Nice. Although that's the Navi Ocean you have - I only know because I have a Navi Harbor which gets a lot of wrist time (posted earlier in thread):
> View attachment 15432160
> ...


You are right... I stand corrected.... Navi Ocean. And they have added a few models with very nice looking straps.









Navi Ocean 38mm Reversible Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


The Timex Archive project combines historical know-how with a refined design aesthetic, a true expression of values that Timex has passed on since 1854 to this day. The Navi Ocean is part of the Metropolis collection, characterized by antiqued metal cases together with smoked and colored lenses...




www.timex.com


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the new england a railroad or field watch? Great looking watch.
The Navi ocean is also a great look, though I'm not a fan of the orange crystal models.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Might as well post this here too since I see the Navi watches mentioned.










My return to Timex that I purchased a while back. It's good to have a Timex again since I owned one when I was young. But probably didn't wear it much because I didn't get that I needed to wind a watch back then.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Early morning pit stop shot of my new Timex Waterbury chrono


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Is the new england a railroad or field watch? Great looking watch.
> The Navi ocean is also a great look, though I'm not a fan of the orange crystal models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


You could technically say it is a field watch by defintition. Definitely not a RR watch. Watches that have the RailRoad track are not RR watches.

RR watches need to have both the standard time and the military time. See link
Bulova RR 202

There is an Easy Reader that I actually called the Railroad ER; but also is not a true RR watch.

New England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Gang by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

*Timex Midget black dial (w/ $5.00 coupon $64.30)*

















Amazon.com: Timex Midget Japan Limited Edition Black Dial Watch TW2R45100 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Midget Japan Limited Edition Black Dial Watch TW2R45100 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com




Amazon via Luxuary Bazaar has a $5.00 coupon

Also....

*Timex Marlin California Dial white ($101)*













Shop : Certified New & Pre Owned


Luxury Bazaar sells men’s and women’s luxury watches online. Visit our website to buy rare luxury watches & jewelry online.




www.luxurybazaar.com





*Black dial as well for ($75)*





Luxury Watches: The World's Best Watch Brands


Browse our vast selection of luxury timepieces from the best brands on the market. We specialize in Rolex, Audemar Piguet, Patek Philippe, A Lange & Sohne, Richard Mille, Bvlgari and more. Buy from the world's best pre-owned luxury watch dealer.




www.luxurybazaar.com





They have a spinner wheel on there home page for additional discounts but you have to sign up for their newsletter...you can also speak with the robot on the chat and ask about additional discounts.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Coming soon...










They're trying to kill my fun money fund before it has enough for the Hamilton Electric I've been after.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

About time Jodie.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> *Timex Midget black dial (w/ $5.00 coupon $64.30)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to get me in trouble with Mrs Wolf? She threw a fit for spending 3 dollars on a Casio! LOL

Yes, that is a nice price for the Midget and that Cali Dial is calling my name.. but I will be strong!

Let's become the 'TEC'.... Timex Enablers Club

...... your wife will be happy with a Midget on your wrist! 

and just to make it complete... The Black Dial Cali Dial is only $75.35 for a Stainless Steel case Limited Edition Timex. What are you waiting for?

Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Coming soon...
> 
> View attachment 15433167
> 
> ...


They were actually listening some ha


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Are you trying to get me in trouble with Mrs Wolf? She threw a fit for spending 3 dollars on a Casio! LOL
> 
> Yes, that is a nice price for the Midget and that Cali Dial is calling my name.. but I will be strong!
> 
> ...


oh I def have enough stuff. You know I have troubles not buying things.
I am not a huge fan of Timex over $45. Pretty or not, it's still just a quartz watch, with acrylic or mineral crystal. When the Marlin was first released I considered the Silver/champagne dial with black numbers, but at 200$ I wasn't thrilled with the Sea-gull on the inside.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> About time Jodie.


He obviously does not know timex very well. I personally do not like that dial very much. But for the $50 dollar bargain value of a Waterbury (SS Case) he has a point.

For Chronograph, I think the Expedition Field Chronograph is a more impressive piece for the Rugged types. And there are a lot more prettier Waterburys that THaT one.

We should help the LAD with proper watches to review.

Waterbury Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I appreciate Timex's efforts at their reissues much more because of Bulova's efforts. Both have deep archives of really iconic designs, and Timex keeps making absolute gems and Bulova keeps making things that are sooooooo close to being awesome with one fatal flaw.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I appreciate Timex's efforts at their reissues much more because of Bulova's efforts. Both have deep archives of really iconic designs, and Timex keeps making absolute gems and Bulova keeps making things that are sooooooo close to being awesome with one fatal flaw.


Flaw?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Flaw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Second that!

I still need to find anything wrong with any of my Accutrons. Way under appreciated by the WUS community; superb value.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

ox71 said:


> Flaw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Devil Diver and Chrono C are too dang big, Computron had chunky LEDs, and the quartz Surfboards don't have a minute track for the chrono hand. Nothing against the A-15 or Hack watch. Oh, and the new Accutron is 3x too expensive.

My only nitpick with the Timexes of late is that the Q Quartz isn't a 3 Hz seconds hand, which is a big ask.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

TIMEX has been around forever, and they have not been able to accomplish this by turning out cheap junk. And they do have some very nice looking watches.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Devil Diver and Chrono C are too dang big, Computron had chunky LEDs, and the quartz Surfboards don't have a minute track for the chrono hand. Nothing against the A-15 or Hack watch. Oh, and the new Accutron is 3x too expensive.
> 
> My only nitpick with the Timexes of late is that the Q Quartz isn't a 3 Hz seconds hand, which is a big ask.


I think the surfboards are one of the coolest things out there right now. Don't follow your comment on the minute track.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

They're wicked cool until you need to time a 12 minute egg. I'll lay off the other manufacturer content. Apologies for going off topic.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Devil Diver and Chrono C are too dang big, Computron had chunky LEDs, and the quartz Surfboards don't have a minute track for the chrono hand. Nothing against the A-15 or Hack watch. Oh, and the new Accutron is 3x too expensive.
> 
> My only nitpick with the Timexes of late is that the Q Quartz isn't a 3 Hz seconds hand, which is a big ask.


Yeah, I like the models you mention except for the Accutron but I do find the precisionist line too loud. The hack watch gets it right just about on every level for me and I think I'll save up for one.

A movement like the seiko VH31 would set the Q Timex right.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

What a great watch, especially for $29 shipped. The aluminum case is so light and comfortable, and the size is perfect for me. I hate NATOs so I slapped on a barton canvas strap and it's good to go.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> They're wicked cool until you need to time a 12 minute egg. I'll lay off the other manufacturer content. Apologies for going off topic.


OK.. now I understand. If I want to time anything in the kitchen... Alexa does that pretty good; multiple timers and you can even name them.

I think most of these Retro models are still accessories and not really tool watches.

ok.. back on track.

Weekenders... get them while they are available as TX has discontinued them

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Indigno by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> OK.. now I understand. If I want to time anything in the kitchen... Alexa does that pretty good; multiple timers and you can even name them.
> 
> I think most of these Retro models are still accessories and not really tool watches.
> 
> ...


Are all weekenders being discontinued?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Are all weekenders being discontinued?


So.. here's my reasoning. We discussed this a few months ago. If you go to the timex website and click on collections; all the staple collections have their own place Expedition, Easy Reader, Waterebury, etc. Months back weekender had its own place too. Now it has been replaced by 'Standard' 
Which is a glorified weekender with a premium price tag.

You can still find some weekenders on their site but they are hidden. YOu cannot find them by linear navigation. 'Weekender Chrono'

My suggestion, for those that like the design of the case, grab them now via gray market; they are pretty cheap sometimes for a classic watch. Once the stock gets scarce, the prices will start to climb beyond new prices. May take years, as there are probably thousands of thousands in the market.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Group Hug!!!

Trying different things with the straps. Getting some canvas on and only keeping a few NATOs on.

TX Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

It is Canvas Time 
Canvas Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Canvas Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Canvas Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Greatest <$30 purchase


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Canvas Time 
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok, time for me to settle down and stop buying more watches! (No, seriously! I have to buy oilers and lube now  ) Here's the Timex family portrait. Neat bunch of watches, great value every one of 'em, especially when you can snipe an auction for twenty clams!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Ok, time for me to settle down and stop buying more watches! (No, seriously! I have to buy oilers and lube now  ) Here's the Timex family portrait. Neat bunch of watches, great value every one of 'em, especially when you can snipe an auction for twenty clams!
> View attachment 15434687


The White Chrono is a bit of a unicorn and there is a therad just for that.

Man... WUS search keeps sucking ? ? ? ? 
they should create a fund me page to get this sorted out. Took me a good 10 min to find the thread and just because I knew who opened it. 

Timex: SR927W
Here's mine
SR927W by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX SR927w by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> The White Chrono is a bit of a unicorn and there is a therad just for that.
> 
> Man... WUS search keeps sucking ? ? ? ?
> they should create a fund me page to get this sorted out. Took me a good 10 min to find the thread and just because I knew who opened it.
> ...


Love that purple dial! I've been hunting around for a purple, and for a blue dial, but I really gotta stop buying for a while, at least 'til I finish my tool and supply accumulation and get a couple of the moribund automatics in my desk drawer functional again.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Love that purple dial! I've been hunting around for a purple, and for a blue dial, but I really gotta stop buying for a while, at least 'til I finish my tool and supply accumulation and get a couple of the moribund automatics in my desk drawer functional again.


I am founding the TEC. so here it is.... 
Wish granted. Not cheap.. but also not over priced considering the condition. 
Blue Timex SR927


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Are all weekenders being discontinued?


The TEC speaks!

Get them while you can. A Staple with an Axe on its neck.

Playing around with combos.. can't believe I have not done this one before. 
Weekender Chrono on Red Wing Leather .. Purrty Purrty Nice! 
TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone ! I'm not a big fan of Timex usually, but I've seen this one on their website, and I must admit I'm really tempted. There is no release date or price yet, I hope it will be around 80€ max. Anyway, wait and see...


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Copy of the Seiko Bond watch. Very cool. My next purchase. Do you have the link to the website?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Disregard found it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Wearing my Q reissue this Labor Day weekend. One of my favorite purchases.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm not a big fan of Timex usually, but I've seen this one on their website, and I must admit I'm really tempted. There is no release date or price yet, I hope it will be around 80€ max. Anyway, wait and see...
> View attachment 15435120


It's a cool piece, for sure. But I think the 80€ price tag is a pipe dream, lol. If it keeps up with the current Timex price trend, it'll most definitely be higher.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

New to me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

whatmeworry said:


> New to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen those hands on a Timex!!

Looks new to be vintage unless it is a true NOS.

Where did you get your B29?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Never seen those hands on a Timex!!
> 
> Looks new to be vintage unless it is a true NOS.
> 
> ...


Yeah the hands are a bit bright. I kind of like them though. Got it from eBay, no real details in the listing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

whatmeworry said:


> Yeah the hands are a bit bright. I kind of like them though. Got it from eBay, no real details in the listing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is probably a restore project ... but very well done

Nice pick

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Going through my watch box.. found this one dead. I was expecting to see a movement like the Scout... not at all. The movement is very very small with a tiny battery. This one will bea frequent shopper of the watchmaker. Good thing is that this has a screw-on back; so the battery swap was a snap.

TX Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

tortugoala said:


> What a great watch, especially for $29 shipped. The aluminum case is so light and comfortable, and the size is perfect for me. I hate NATOs so I slapped on a barton canvas strap and it's good to go.
> 
> View attachment 15433744





Miggyd87 said:


> Greatest <$30 purchase
> View attachment 15434239


MK1 for less than $30. Where did you find this bargain ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Notathome 








Amazon.com: TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Choose "buy from other sellers" scroll down to Luxury Bazaar, they have it for $30 with a coupon for another $5 off at check out.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Amazon.com: TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> ...


Shame on me I did not read the bargain thread. Anyway thanks Miggyd87 for your answer...


----------



## Rufras (Mar 16, 2019)

This is my beauty, daily beater, most accurate watch I own (including G-Shock).


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Timex was a player in the industry back in their heydey. They are, in my opinion, coming back. Check out their new models. Do they have a chance? Not sure. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufras (Mar 16, 2019)

Love mine,daily beater,spot on accuracy.


----------



## Rufras (Mar 16, 2019)

C'mon
View attachment 15436603


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

^Ya go you!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be wearing the Scout to work tonight









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BA1970 said:


> Timex was a player in the industry back in their heydey. They are, in my opinion, coming back. Check out their new models. Do they have a chance? Not sure.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Rolex sells 1 watch.... while Timex sells 10,000 and I am probably short. The Wally's that we used to frequent had two carousels; 1 was only Timex and it had a pretty good flow of the low tier watches.

I've been browsing their main site on and off for the last two years; you can also get a pretty good idea that what they are putting out to the public is selling well, and what doesn't sell well it goes to the sale section pretty quick and then to gray market sellers. All of their recent re-issues get sold out pretty quick and then expanded to multiple colors. To say that they are coming back is innacurate... they have never left.. you as a customer may have ventured itnto other brand names, but they kept selling tickers like pancakes.

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Rolex sells 1 watch.... while Timex sells 10,000 and I am probably short. The Wally's that we used to frequent had two carousels; 1 was only Timex and it had a pretty good flow of the low tier watches.
> 
> I've been browsing their main site on and off for the last two years; you can also get a pretty good idea that what they are putting out to the public is selling well, and what doesn't sell well it goes to the sale section pretty quick and then to gray market sellers. All of their recent re-issues get sold out pretty quick and then expanded to multiple colors. To say that they are coming back is innacurate... they have never left.. you as a customer may have ventured itnto other brand names, but they kept selling tickers like pancakes.
> 
> Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I think poster meant "coming back as a reputable watch maker". And I agree with their new autos and American documents release. Going into the higher profit area ($200 and up) American documents is $500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> I think poster meant "coming back as a reputable watch maker". And I agree with their new autos and American documents release. Going into the higher profit area ($200 and up) American documents is $500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.. that implies that for a time.. they were not reputable. Please expand on that.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Had one of these before, and, as of yesterday, I ended up with one again 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The day I decide NOT to wear a timex.... here comes my wife to the rescue!

She proudly send me the picture herself!

NighHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

36mm Stainless Steel camper at a Weekender Chrono Price.









Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #15...


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tissot-Quickster-Chronograph-Soccer-World-Cup-Mens-Watch-T0954491703701/183514935350?epid=1530042070&hash=item2aba57b036:g:CdIAAOSwvwRcClTd I guess ?That can be had for less direct from jomashop




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Timex before they were called Timex. Found a 1934 Ingersoll Mickey Mouse and finally got some good shots of it.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That’s a very cool piece. I’d never own or wear it, but still very cool.


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok, Timex cognoscenti, got a bit of a puzzler for you. My beloved 2004 Expedition that's been to H-E-double-toothpicks and back a time or two? It has the "Indiglo" notation on the dial, but to the best of my recollection, it has never indiglowed. 🤷‍♂️ The crown's never been able to be pushed in, and there are no other pushers or buttons or recesses or anything of the sort. When I had the back off recently to change the battery, I took a good look at things under the big magnifier, and it _does_ look like there's a small set of switch contacts that interact with the hind end of the stem, but again far as I can tell, nothing lights up. Has the watch been defective from day one? Or was it maybe capable of glowing when it was new and I just didnt' notice it at the time (because who reads the instructions for a wrist watch after all  ), and now the stem and switch mechanism is buggered up? What's the collective wisdom here?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Ok, Timex cognoscenti, got a bit of a puzzler for you. My beloved 2004 Expedition that's been to H-E-double-toothpicks and back a time or two? It has the "Indiglo" notation on the dial, but to the best of my recollection, it has never indiglowed.  The crown's never been able to be pushed in, and there are no other pushers or buttons or recesses or anything of the sort. When I had the back off recently to change the battery, I took a good look at things under the big magnifier, and it _does_ look like there's a small set of switch contacts that interact with the hind end of the stem, but again far as I can tell, nothing lights up. Has the watch been defective from day one? Or was it maybe capable of glowing when it was new and I just didnt' notice it at the time (because who reads the instructions for a wrist watch after all  ), and now the stem and switch mechanism is buggered up? What's the collective wisdom here?


Hard to tell now... could be either or, or a mix

Search for @cayabo explanation in the Timex Mod thread. He also gives a probable solution.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Just sold my Timex Navi XL "NASA" on eBay. I had it for a few months and thought it felt really cheap, even for a $150 watch. And I hated the friction bezel. In that price range, I think Seiko, Citizen and Casio all offer more solid design and feel.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Ok, Timex cognoscenti, got a bit of a puzzler for you. My beloved 2004 Expedition that's been to H-E-double-toothpicks and back a time or two? It has the "Indiglo" notation on the dial, but to the best of my recollection, it has never indiglowed. 🤷‍♂️ The crown's never been able to be pushed in, and there are no other pushers or buttons or recesses or anything of the sort. When I had the back off recently to change the battery, I took a good look at things under the big magnifier, and it _does_ look like there's a small set of switch contacts that interact with the hind end of the stem, but again far as I can tell, nothing lights up. Has the watch been defective from day one? Or was it maybe capable of glowing when it was new and I just didnt' notice it at the time (because who reads the instructions for a wrist watch after all  ), and now the stem and switch mechanism is buggered up? What's the collective wisdom here?


Complete failure of Indiglo happens.
It can be for different reasons.

Is the C-clip still on the stem?
Is the leaf of the 3 o'clock cantilever switch present and on the correct side (inboard) of the c-clip?
Did you activate the switch at the 8 o'clock position?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ugawino said:


> Just sold my Timex Navi XL "NASA" on eBay. I had it for a few months and thought it felt really cheap, even for a $150 watch. And I hated the friction bezel. In that price range, I think Seiko, Citizen and Casio all offer more solid design and feel.


Out of the $150 ... probably half goes for the NASA license.  Is this the one?

I agree with you though, it is not a $150 watch; for that money you can even get better than Seiko, Citizen and Casio with a Precisionist if we are comparing quality and accuracy.

However, my Navi (I went with the more traditional 38mm size which IMHO looks much better aesthetically) has a very smooth bezel action and no friction at all. Is all smooth bilateral resistance.

Cheap feeling? I can understand someone saying a cheap feeling of a Scout or an Easy Reader, even a weekender; because yes, the feeling and weight are of similar of those of chinese ''stainless steel'' made of whatever alloy they use with a very thin mineral glass which makes them loud. But my Navi is a solid piece. The finishing on the case which is a matte finish is impeccable and has no scratches... but the much newer edifice with a shiny polished finish... already has a bunch of micro scratches by just being among the watch box; bezel is made of resin or something like it.. not aluminum like the Navi.

Now... I do not know the specs of the NASA Navi... as Timex is known to throw cheaper cases in the brand collaborations.... the current Nasa watch is made of resin. so.... 

Anyway, next time we shall take a trip to the Rolex forum and troll them around for spending ridiculous amount of money and tell them that my Precisionist is more precise for 1000% cheaper  Should be a fun, healthy exercise for the month!

Navi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Navi ve Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Complete failure of Indiglo happens.
> It can be for different reasons.
> 
> Is the C-clip still on the stem?
> ...


Thanks for coming back to me about this! To answer your questions:








Looks like the C-clip is still on there, and does, in fact, shove on the switch contact like it's supposed to.









I did activate the switch at 8 o-clock. Still no joy. I'm guessing it was either factory-defective, or the contacts on the backside of the dial were damaged in one of its many falls, doorknob impacts, or etc.  Ah well, it's not enough to keep me from using the watch.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Out of the $150 ... probably half goes for the NASA license.  Is this the one?
> 
> I agree with you though, it is not a $150 watch; for that money you can even get better than Seiko, Citizen and Casio with a Precisionist if we are comparing quality and accuracy.
> 
> However, my Navi (I went with the more traditional 38mm size which IMHO looks much better aesthetically) has a very smooth bezel action and no friction at all. Is all smooth bilateral resistance.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes, that's the same watch I just sold. I don't know how it compares to other watches in their quartz Navi XL line. But I (obviously) wasn't super impressed with this one.

I do want to experiment more with watches in this price range, though. Currently contemplating a Citizen Brycen and/or a Seiko Neo Classic. Want something kind of dressy, but not too buttoned-up.


----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

Added this NOS watch to the collection. My Timex are spilling over into my Casio slots.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 15443234
> 
> Added this NOS watch to the collection. My Timex are spilling over into my Casio slots.


^^^^^^ That is Sharp!!! Is that a J Crew? ^^^^^

But why no love for TX Digitales?

TX IM Stormtrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chris Sorensen (Sep 10, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^ That is Sharp!!! Is that a J Crew? ^^^^^
> 
> But why no love for TX Digitales?
> 
> TX IM Stormtrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yes- it is a J Crew! Unfortunately I haven't found a Timex digi that I've liked. I just saw someone post what looked like a gold digital Q reissue but now I can't find it.


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

My grandad's timex spent a lot of time in the ocean. Doesn't skip a beat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

eldridge214 said:


> My grandad's timex spent a lot of time in the ocean. Doesn't skip a beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lately I've seen a lot of really cool Retro / Vintage digitals.... had to put this one on

* TX IM Retro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Sometimes its so refreshing to put on the digital and not have to think about setting anything..what day it is.. what time it is.. bueller..bueller..



Wolfsatz said:


> Lately I've seen a lot of really cool Retro / Vintage digitals.... had to put this one on


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ugawino said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes, that's the same watch I just sold. I don't know how it compares to other watches in their quartz Navi XL line. But I (obviously) wasn't super impressed with this one.
> 
> I do want to experiment more with watches in this price range, though. Currently contemplating a Citizen Brycen and/or a Seiko Neo Classic. Want something kind of dressy, but not too buttoned-up.


So.. I let you in a little secret. From all my collection of TX watches; I've only pay full MSRP on maybe two. The trick is to wait until they hit gray market stores or via the amazon ebay store.

For example.... this watch is awesome. Aluminum case with superb finishing; gorgeous strap with matching finish matching the case. $29 bucks. It was originally over $100. At 29 it is a true bargain that Casio cannot match.

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> So.. I let you in a little secret. From all my collection of TX watches; I've only pay full MSRP on maybe two. The trick is to wait until they hit gray market stores or via the amazon ebay store.
> 
> For example.... this watch is awesome. Aluminum case with superb finishing; gorgeous strap with matching finish matching the case. $29 bucks. It was originally over $100. At 29 it is a true bargain that Casio cannot match.


I do enjoy the thrill of the hunt and seeking the best price almost as much as wearing the watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Traded one of the Albinos ( the SS) for the far right one whic has the military green (or copper) finish. 
On the hunt for the Blue case Caifornia

TX Can't get just one by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Nothing wrong with Timex; New or vintage models! I have two reissues that I adore. They reside with other much more expensive watches just fine!


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I gave my three young nephews a trio of my “starter” watches including a Timex Waterbury Chrono with the Redwing strap. The nephew who got that one couldn’t have been happier and wore the life out of the watch. He liked it so much I’ve thought of getting him another. I went to the Timex website and said, “Damn that is a fine watch.” I barely resisted buying another for myself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cheverian said:


> I gave my three young nephews a trio of my "starter" watches including a Timex Waterbury Chrono with the Redwing strap. The nephew who got that one couldn't have been happier and wore the life out of the watch. He liked it so much I've thought of getting him another. I went to the Timex website and said, "Damn that is a fine watch." I barely resisted buying another for myself.


Not sure the age of your nephew. But most Waterbury's are awesome. The Waterbury United is only 38mm and made of SS. Sometimes ebay has the older versions at a decent price.

Waterbury United by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> *Timex Midget black dial (w/ $5.00 coupon $64.30)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the Midget.. but the Welton at a pretty good price


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Thanks for coming back to me about this! To answer your questions:
> View attachment 15443139
> 
> Looks like the C-clip is still on there, and does, in fact, shove on the switch contact like it's supposed to.
> ...


I've tried to get non-functioning Indiglo to work - the only "solution" that has ended in success for me is replacing a weak battery with a new one.

The dials have 2 pins that hold them to the movement and are the conductors for Indiglo (150V). I've tried to fix Indiglo on at least 5 different movements by reseating these pins - it has never worked...

I've never seen any how-to information on fixing Indiglo. 
Is it the transformer? the coatings? the contacts???

The weirdest Indiglo failure is when the small dark section on the edge that's usually dark lights up, while the dial which usually lights up goes dark.

If you find out anything, please share the knowledge.

BTW - your movement looks like an M905. Any cheap'o 3-hand + date Timex can be used as a donor...


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The weirdest Indiglo failure is when the small dark section on the edge that's usually dark lights up, while the dial which usually lights up goes dark.
> 
> If you find out anything, please share the knowledge.


This is like the BSOD of Timex... but in reverse.  
I have that on a few older pieces and it is quite annoying knowing that some really good watched 'had' Indiglo.

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

MK1









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Giving my Grandfather's mid 80's Q Quartz some wrist time today. (old pic)

Still going strong with just a little plating loss and new batteries as needed.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Chris Sorensen said:


> Yes- it is a J Crew! Unfortunately I haven't found a Timex digi that I've liked. I just saw someone post what looked like a gold digital Q reissue but now I can't find it.


I found this in my facebook feed


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bit of old news above, but still worth getting excited about if you like it. It's not for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Bit of old news above, but still worth getting excited about if you like it. It's not for me.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^. Nice Combo. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Stormtrooper on Patrol this morning

StormTrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Is $69 an OK price for the Midget?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Actually that's $69.30 less the $5 coupon....so $64.30, and yes it is.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Is $69 an OK price for the Midget?


on the deals thread I also posted the White Welton for about the same price.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. And lastly, there is no difference between the Midget and the Welton right? Well, that's according to a Google search I did anyway.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

One says "midget" on the dial, and it's a JDM only watch. The welton is USDM, making the midget more sought after.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. And lastly, there is no difference between the Midget and the Welton right? Well, that's according to a Google search I did anyway.


Adding to what Miggy said..... it is the exact same watch other than the dial. If you have a choice between them, then the MIdget is the way to go, but I would not discard the Welton for that price. Very well done watch.
White Welton


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

First time out with this one. 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The temp gauge of the Reef Gear still showing 50+C. I'm going to bring it inside to see if it settles back.

Digital Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

bazman said:


> First time out with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











yours is gorgeous! mine just arrived. first wrist shot!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

schumacher62 said:


> yours is gorgeous! mine just arrived. first wrist shot!


Thanks mate, so is yours. I have that one too, as well as the black case one. I've just noticed on mine that the second hand lands right in between the second markers, and there is a small bit of dust or something beneath the glass. It's a tiny bit annoying, but you don't notice it unless you are closely inspecting it, so I can live with it. Would like to know if I can fix the second hand though, as missing the markers is more annoying.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> Thanks mate, so is yours. I have that one too, as well as the black case one. I've just noticed on mine that the second hand lands right in between the second markers, and there is a small bit of dust or something beneath the glass. It's a tiny bit annoying, but you don't notice it unless you are closely inspecting it, so I can live with it. Would like to know if I can fix the second hand though, as missing the markers is more annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Can't fix a Timex trademark.... not really a trademark.. but that is how it operates. It may adjust a bit as they tend to shift sometimes. @cayabo has written a pretty good analysis about it before.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Man... the days are getting shorter now.... and Indiglo is the color of the Sky 
T80 Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T80 Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Timex Fans of all sizes... please check this Poll









Founding the TSC


@Miggyd87 and I have been playing with this idea for some time. So here it goes. Timex Social Club (TSC) The idea has been knocking around for a while, due to the 'Magnus the traveling Invicta' thread born out of BSHT. The interaction and participation within that thread over the shared...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Can't fix a Timex trademark.... not really a trademark.. but that is how it operates. It may adjust a bit as they tend to shift sometimes. @cayabo has written a pretty good analysis about it before.


Ah ok, thanks. I'll have a look at that. I'm not sure if it being off perfectly by half a second is more frustrating than it being off by a tiny fraction. Oh well, as long as it keeps good time I guess it's not a big deal. 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bazman said:


> Ah ok, thanks. I'll have a look at that. I'm not sure if it being off perfectly by half a second is more frustrating than it being off by a tiny fraction. Oh well, as long as it keeps good time I guess it's not a big deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


Not really.. just monitor it for a few days and ensure it keeps good time. Sometimes some of mine do shift a bit. But really I do not pay attention anymore.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

appleb said:


> I found this in my facebook feed
> 
> View attachment 15445266


Was there any information provided with the photo? Is this an upcoming reissue?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Trying to survive our annual inventory with the Waterbury on the wrist


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Is $69 an OK price for the Midget?
> 
> View attachment 15446066


These are a good deal.. but..
The cream one doesn't;t have the same faux bronze case that I love so much about my Welton.





  








Timex Aviator-2.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 24, 2020


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New (to me) acquisition: Timex T2N63 Weekender Classic
























Size comparison: (left to right) 40MM, 36MM, 41.5MM


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> New (to me) acquisition: Timex T2N63 Weekender Classic
> 
> View attachment 15449805
> 
> Size comparison: (left to right) 40MM, 36MM, 41.5MM


Seems to fit perfectly on your wrist. Great strap combo as well. Is that 18mm ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes it's 18MM Strap width. Came on a leather strap (see image below)

This is my first sub-38MM watch, and first 18MM watch.

Indiglo works! Perfect green on the entire dial!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

isn't it fabulous? mother of pearl perpetual.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> isn't it fabulous? mother of pearl perpetual.


For my Mother !!! I agree! 
@Miggyd87 got the Orange theme going ... so

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> isn't it fabulous? mother of pearl perpetual.


Your MoPp needs to be reset... unless is calibrated for Mars.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not really.. just monitor it for a few days and ensure it keeps good time. Sometimes some of mine do shift a bit. But really I do not pay attention anymore.


Thanks. I'll check it again in a few days, then in a week or so. I wonder if the other 2 are the same, as I've not taken the wee plastic clip off of the crown stem.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL


The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...




www.toddsnyder.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Your MoPp needs to be reset... unless is calibrated for Mars.











done!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL
> 
> 
> The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...
> ...


I liked the case shape of the Milano but not the Dial color options released by Timex, this model makes me consider buying.
Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Heads up to all who visit here:

Exciting new WUS project, check it out

Timex Social Club









Founding the TSC


@Miggyd87 and I have been playing with this idea for some time. So here it goes. Timex Social Club (TSC) The idea has been knocking around for a while, due to the 'Magnus the traveling Invicta' thread born out of BSHT. The interaction and participation within that thread over the shared...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL
> 
> 
> The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...
> ...


and on that one... What exactly did Todd do? I don't see anything any different than the model I have non TS.

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> and on that one... What exactly did Todd do? I don't see anything any different than the model I have non TS.
> 
> Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is yours vintage or a modern piece? I've found that the Todd Snyder's are usually reworked vintage designs. Which is completely up my alley but different point.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just hatched a SS 38mm chrono with a panda dial and screw on back:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an all time favorite numeral font.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Just hatched a SS 38mm chrono with a panda dial and screw on back:
> 
> View attachment 15450502
> 
> ...


That is a true unicorn!!!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a true unicorn!!!


You're one of the few that can make one....

Take your Weston Ave Essex and throw the green Weekender into it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Just hatched a SS 38mm chrono with a panda dial and screw on back:
> 
> View attachment 15450502
> 
> ...


Whoa.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Just hatched a SS 38mm chrono with a panda dial and screw on back:
> 
> View attachment 15450502
> 
> ...


What case is that?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> What case is that?


Weston Ave case. It's unusual for Timex.
First, it is stainless steel.
Second, it is 38mm - very few Timex Chronos are this small.
Third, it has a screw-on back. This is very odd for Timex of this style. It even has a triangle on the back indicating where the recess normally is for inserting a tool to remove the snap-back.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Today's date forms the perfect representation of a well-integrated date complication on a dial.


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice clean white for this evening. 









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Weston Ave case. It's unusual for Timex.
> First, it is stainless steel.
> Second, it is 38mm - very few Timex Chronos are this small.
> Third, it has a screw-on back. This is very odd for Timex of this style. It even has a triangle on the back indicating where the recess normally is for inserting a tool to remove the snap-back.
> ...


Crazy. I didn't even know this existed!

The Weekender chrono was a straight swap?


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

bazman said:


> Nice clean white for this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know why the photos are so compressed when posting through Tapatalk?

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> and on that one... What exactly did Todd do? I don't see anything any different than the model I have non TS.
> 
> Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That model was not made available on Canada's Timex web site, this is what they offer, minus the ladies models, otherwise I would have been all over it already.









Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> That model was not made available on Canada's Timex web site, this is what they offer, minus the ladies models, otherwise I would have been all over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.... Proxy Friends are a good thing!

I've shipped to G B .... and I've asked some of my Canadian racing friends to purchase one timex that I could not find here.

So.... door is wide open if you must... the Enablers in us speak... bring on that TEC!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> You're one of the few that can make one....
> 
> Take your Weston Ave Essex and throw the green Weekender into it.





RotorRonin said:


> What case is that?


Green Weekender Dail .. on the Welton case.... I may just do that...

but it won't be a true unicorn... it will be a Franken with a sticky bone!

Your dial is deliciously good.. .specially for those that like Panda Dials.

Took it out for some fresh air and some pics !

TX Welton by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Welton by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cappyab said:


> Today's date forms the perfect representation of a well-integrated date complication on a dial.


Not as clean representation... I've actually come to dispise some of TX date windows as they are ridiculously small.

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey.... Proxy Friends are a good thing!
> 
> I've shipped to G B .... and I've asked some of my Canadian racing friends to purchase one timex that I could not find here.
> 
> So.... door is wide open if you must... the Enablers in us speak... bring on that TEC!


Thank you, most kind.
I'll do a few searches and let you know indeed.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL
> 
> 
> The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...
> ...











Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL


The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...




www.toddsnyder.com





My wife and I have thing going on which started with Hollywood movies ( Star Wars 9, Fast and Furious 10, X-man) Milking the Cow Milking the Cow Milking the Cow !!! ???

I am an avid Timex fan, and I do give them kudos for their recent remakes; but some of the TS collaborations are super disappointing. If I was a designer myself (as I am an amateur photographer) I would be ashamed to put my name on somebody else's work. 

*Dinner Run and a Critique. TX Original Remake circa 2010 vs TS Art Deco *

This is a piece that I got from @Vioviv if my memory serves me well. This is a true 38mm Stainless Steel case. This one came with a super nice and supple leather band that I didn't even want to use because is so nice. 

Comparing the dial... I do not see absolutely any difference other than the T.S. lettering on the bottom of the dial; but the actual design of the dial is not Mr. Snyder's. I do not believe that Todd designs cases either; so to me when I read this...



> "I saw the inspiration for this when I was meeting with Timex's Milan-based design director Giorgio Galli," says Snyder. "And we were working on ideas for a watch with retro elements that would resonate with the vintage details in our fall collection including retro sweater polos, bold patterned cardigans, and boucle wool topcoats."


...

I translate it as; I got license where I can only sell this watch on my website exclusively. The specs of the watch are not complete; so it is my assumption that this is a brass case and perhaps not even lumed for a superb price of $129.... for a brass case timex is nuts ! 

The only attractive change I see... according to the TS website, the lug size is 20mm instead of 18mm on mine.

What say you?

Watch Out! here come's the TEC 
Todd Snyder Mod Watch for a F71 price 

TX Remake by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Remake by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX vs TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Art Deco by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Art Deco by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Crazy. I didn't even know this existed!
> 
> The Weekender chrono was a straight swap?


Short answer = YES, maybe.

Long answer =

The Weekender dial is about 0.25 mm larger in diameter.
But that's OK since these things are built with a bit of slop in them.

I didn't want to hurt the Panda dial, so I experimented first with a cream colored Weekender Chrono.
It was a wee bit too big (0.1 mm I'd guess) and wouldn't fit in.

But, since I really wanted the Panda Dial in the Weston case, I tried it. And the fit was very tight. I pressed it in any way.

Now it is in so tight that I can't get it out. Which is a bummer because I wanted to sand blast the case and then put on matching field style hands. I'll have to break the crystal now if I want to get to the hands.

FWIW - The Weston doesn't have Indiglo, so there is no c-clip on the stem. So Indiglo on the replacement Weekender can't be activated. And the stem from the Weekender can't be used because it is too long.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I like Timex , I have this Waterbury on the way and I think it's a cool watch with lots going for it ,,, Heritage for #1 .









And how many watches boast ,, INDEGLOW !!! yeah !

Beanerds.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL
> 
> 
> The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...
> ...


I think what happens here especially with Todd Snyder is the look at the current cases, then at the back catalog and throw together some combination of the above that works. In this case the use the "new" milan case and a cool dial from the archives.

The story is almost certainly made up to appeal to younger customers.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> I think what happens here especially with Todd Snyder is the look at the current cases, then at the back catalog and throw together some combination of the above that works. In this case the use the "new" milan case and a cool dial from the archives.
> 
> The story is almost certainly made up to appeal to younger customers.


that's what we called Milking the cow! ?

TX Stormtrooper for the gym 
TX Stormtrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Stormtrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Stormtrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

The Midget arriveth! Loving it! Pleasantly surprised to find that the case was more like a pewter finish.



















Now all I need are some shrapnel guards. I mean we all look like this anyway so might as well complete the Great War loadout


----------



## rubber_ducky (Feb 6, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


That's a great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Nite Nite!

Nite Note Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Have a great Thursday, all!

















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Got this from a Japanese domestic seller. Replica midget. This is the only Timex I've had with a quick set hours function. Easy to use with the big crown.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

roverguy78 said:


> Was there any information provided with the photo? Is this an upcoming reissue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


It's the Timex LCA reissue. It appears someone already started a thread on it: Coming soon: Timex LCA


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

appleb said:


> It's the Timex LCA reissue. It appears someone already started a thread on it: Coming soon: Timex LCA


More info here as well. SS case @ around $175... a bit expensive for a ana-digi. With that kind of dineros you can buy at least two very good Edifice.

We shall wait for TX to the actual release.

Q Reissue LCA

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Mk1 Alum for a quarter of a Benji

With this price.. you need to get one..or two.









Amazon.com: TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This one arrived yesterday 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> Have a great Thursday, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super nice! im a perpetual fan-of timex perpetuals! im intrigued by the print on the crystal, ill assume its written on the inner side and in reverse? ive never seen timex do this before.
such a keeper!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> super nice! im a perpetual fan-of timex perpetuals! im intrigued by the print on the crystal, ill assume its written on the inner side and in reverse? ive never seen timex do this before.
> such a keeper!


It is reverse printed on the inner side of the crystal. Only other one that comes immediately to my mind is the Snoopy space MK1.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15456208


Mod Time!!!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mod Time!!!!


That's the plan!


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

theretroshave said:


> Have a great Thursday, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice piece. What's the model number of this one please?

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

bazman said:


> Really nice piece. What's the model number of this one please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


T45441

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## bazman (Jan 11, 2009)

theretroshave said:


> T45441
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## kboyle (May 23, 2020)

Never been crazy about them


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

kboyle said:


> Never been crazy about them


what are you crazy about?


----------



## kboyle (May 23, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> what are you crazy about?


Tudor, Omega, Rolex, Panerai


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think anyone asked that question

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Both 38mm.
Waterbury has a radiused crystal.










Here you can see how big the Waterbury is at 42mm:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a hand-winder for the afternoon.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

kboyle said:


> Tudor, Omega, Rolex, Panerai


i'm sure most anyone appreciates those watches. you're welcome to hang out here, so you can learn about some of the watches we are crazy about


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@cottontop

I hear the acorns falling..... the weather is nice... the flower are blooming again... is it fall yet?

TX Halloween Prep by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> @cottontop
> 
> I hear the acorns falling..... the weather is nice... the flower are blooming again... is it fall yet?
> 
> TX Halloween Prep by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Not quite Fall yet here, but it's close. BTW, that's a great Halloween combo.
Joe


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

I think it has become abundantly clear that there is indeed love for Timex.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Griff_Doge said:


> I think it has become abundantly clear that there is indeed love for Timex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... you sure about that?

Timex Ticker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... you sure about that?
> 
> Timex Ticker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


And I believe that is only a small part of your Timex collection.
Joe


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

My Timex love is limited to models with quiet movements: chronos, sub dial second hands, Mk 1s, GMTs etc. I have ZERO love for loud ones that can wake up the dead.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> My Timex love is limited to models with quiet movements: chronos, sub dial second hands, Mk 1s, GMTs etc. I have ZERO love for loud ones that can wake up the dead.











by FAR my loudest timex. it ticks like a cartoon bomb and...

i'm enamored.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> by FAR my loudest timex. it ticks like a cartoon bomb and...
> 
> i'm enamored.


Those anniversary editiosn are pretty nice and have become pretty pretty scarce. I like the Blue no date version.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Those anniversary editiosn are pretty nice and have become pretty pretty scarce. I like the Blue no date version.


yes. the anniversary were no date. the "signature" versions have a date. i don't have the blue, which is super nice, but i have a black and also a gold. have you seen the indiglo?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> yes. the anniversary were no date. the "signature" versions have a date. i don't have the blue, which is super nice, but i have a black and also a gold. have you seen the indiglo?


Yes.. I have the green one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Cream dial Weekender Chrono with black hands swapped into a black case - (I don't know if Timex has done this already???) - on a Todd Snyder Military strap.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

UPS dropped this off a couple hours ago. Case is mix of brushed and polished stainless. Not a surprise, but no Indiglo. It's beautifully made, and the strap is very, very nice. I'm not too fond of brown straps though, so going to see what else I have might look good on it. Of all the Todd Snyder collaborations, this one might be the best value at full price.


----------



## Hilo Boy (Nov 2, 2019)

Don_S said:


> UPS dropped this off a couple hours ago. Case is mix of brushed and polished stainless. Not a surprise, but no Indiglo. It's beautifully made, and the strap is very, very nice. I'm not too fond of brown straps though, so going to see what else I have might look good on it. Of all the Todd Snyder collaborations, this one might be the best value at full price.
> 
> View attachment 15459072
> 
> ...


I just ordered this same watch. Only the second time I've purchased a watch at full retail (the first was a Dan Henry 1937 chrono), both situations because I thought the design was wonderful and the relative value was considerable. I'm not sure about the brown strap either, but its from a good American brand name and features quick-release straps. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Hilo Boy (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ... you sure about that?
> 
> Timex Ticker by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Can you identify the cushion case model in the middle, with the white outer minutes track and the red hour markers? It looks like the antecedent for the Todd Snyder Milano Art Deco Milano XL that was just posted on this site.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hilo Boy said:


> Can you identify the cushion case model in the middle, with the white outer minutes track and the red hour markers? It looks like the antecedent for the Todd Snyder Milano Art Deco Milano XL that was just posted on this site.


Because it is. It's a vintage Timex that Todd Snyder has basically ripped off.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hilo Boy said:


> Can you identify the cushion case model in the middle, with the white outer minutes track and the red hour markers? It looks like the antecedent for the Todd Snyder Milano Art Deco Milano XL that was just posted on this site.


it is another reissue. Todd Snyder didn't do **** but got the license to sell the watch.. without Indiglo!

Don't let me spoil your fun... but Todd got lazy very lazy on that one!

TX vs TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Art Deco by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Art Deco by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

The T2N393 and the other two variants are great watches, but they also have one of Timex's loudest movements in them. If the Todd Snyder version has a quiet movement, it would be a nice improvement.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

roverguy78 said:


> The T2N393 and the other two variants are great watches, but they also have one of Timex's loudest movements in them. If the Todd Snyder version has a quiet movement, it would be a nice improvement.


Mine is not loud at all... at least compared to a Weekender or a Easy Reader.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

19 Cubed + Coffee

19 cubed by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mine is not loud at all... at least compared to a Weekender or a Easy Reader.


That's fortunate. All 3 of them I owned were very loud. On the plus side, the one I kept keeps incredibly accurate time.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Batt Change on an older Ironman

IM Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IM Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IM Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I really hate those tiny screws 
IM Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Yeap.. should've checked that I had the right battery before starting -- quick trip to batteries plus tomorrow

IM Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Calier (May 27, 2019)

Dang lots of TIMEX love apparently!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Calier said:


> Dang lots of TIMEX love apparently!


Only on days that end with Y.

Borrowing some Shoes.... Fall Colours!

TX new Borrowed Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tonights new Combos!

New Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Always Bet on Black by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Will be here tomorrow,,,,,,cheers p


----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Enjoying this one for a few weeks now.

The Camper 36mm SS w/fixed lugs.

Silent, accurate, compact size and very sturdy.












































Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

elcoke said:


> Enjoying this one for a few weeks now.
> 
> The Camper 36mm SS w/fixed lugs.
> 
> ...


^^^^ I think this confirms what @Rocket1991 said previously... most likely a Miyota movement inside. ^^^^

The Sierra is more than likely going to see a lot more wrist time thanks to silicone from Barton. Now I can comfortably wear the watch without being side ways.

This is another watch that is built like a Tank. Can go head to head with any G shock, and it actually looks pretty good, with very intricate finishing.

Some of the watches that were selling under fitty just a couple of years ago, are now fetching some double prices.
The sierra used to be priced around $70. The Gallatin (Halloween Gallatin) is not 50 plus when I bought mine for $25.

TX Sierra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Sierra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weston Weekend


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sierra Weekend.. trying new shoes

Sierra on Barton Leather 
TX Sierra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Zulu Time









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

roverguy78 said:


> Zulu Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that is cool.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

yikes. at longislandwatch on ebay. new in the box. that's very aggressive.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Digivolt (Jun 29, 2020)

I guess I should send my Timex T80 Pac Man back for warranty because it seems to randomly be losing time when I wear it, leave it in my display case and it's fine but when I wear it, it seems to lose upwards of 20 minutes ? Or is this some weird quirk of all T80's ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That's just weird. It's quartz...as far as the watch is concerned wearing it and not wearing it are identical to it's function.

Unless.....you are using the backlight alot or showing off the cool pacman alarm. Battery might be low.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

any chance a fan bought this 8-lot on ebay? i'd love to have the perpetual if it's for sale. thank you.


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 29, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> That's just weird. It's quartz...as far as the watch is concerned wearing it and not wearing it are identical to it's function.
> 
> Unless.....you are using the backlight alot or showing off the cool pacman alarm. Battery might be low.


I've only had it a month, so it's unlikely battery unless the battery was just a dud to begin with as I've not been abusing it so I dunno, I guess the sensible option is to send it back for a replacement


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> That's just weird. It's quartz...as far as the watch is concerned wearing it and not wearing it are identical to it's function.
> 
> Unless.....you are using the backlight alot or showing off the cool pacman alarm. Battery might be low.


mmm based on experience... it is not quite true... even quartz has a bit of 'play' based on being worn on not.

my 3 GMT is spot on with atomic when I wear it. When i don't wear it.. it starts to drift about 1-2 seconds per month.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> mmm based on experience... it is not quite true... even quartz has a bit of 'play' based on being worn on not.
> 
> my 3 GMT is spot on with atomic when I wear it. When i don't wear it.. it starts to drift about 1-2 seconds per month.


Fine 1-2s a month. But he said 20 minutes...

That's comparing apples and automobiles


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Fine 1-2s a month. But he said 20 minutes...
> 
> That's comparing apples and automobiles


what happened to the acorns? That is a failed watch in any type of 'time business'.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I would never guessed that I would be trading these two that I actually like a lot.... but .... tomorrow will be on their way to a new home. 
Ready to ship by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am in Love!

Q Snoopy 70 Anniversary Edition 
TX Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

For $189? Come on Wolf


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> For $189? Come on Wolf


It's a bargain... it will be $500 when it gets sold out!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I just don't understand the snoopy draw. I get it's LE but..who cares. I guess I have missed something


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I just don't understand the snoopy draw. I get it's LE but..who cares. I guess I have missed something


and that is what they said about the Snoopy Marlin being LE... and yet.. it is back again! 
I guess we need to investigate what LE means in the Timex world.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

It means they can charge a premium. And people will pay it due to it being "LE". Unless they state a specific total volume. Its not LE in my eyes.

I wish I had dropped the $350 on the orient Kamasu LE rose gold with abalone dial...$650+ now...

And I am not even talking resale, I just like the dial the more I see it...which is rare.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Weekender Casual on Camper strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15463941
> 
> Weekender Casual on Camper strap


Great Combo!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

If you are not into the bright and shiny Orange.... this combo makes it just right.

Thanks @cottontop for the great strap. This is one of the softest leather there is... Super soft! only problem is that they don't last long looking good .. but I'll try hard to stretch its lifespan.

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Incoming! Impulse buy.

Love the blue dial


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Timex is On a roll

This watch is bananas, how can they do this to me!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Timex is On a roll
> 
> This watch is bananas, how can they do this to me!


Well.. welcome to another WUS Edition of who does it better? 
T.S. and Timex got lazy with this remake of an original classic IMHO.

Stainless Steel vs Brass 
Sub 100 vs Over 100 
40mm vs 38mm 
Nylon NATO vs Leather Strap

Better than TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My most accurate Timex from the stable. Within 3 seconds of Atomic since the last DST Change in March 8 when all my analogs were sync'd. This one goes head to head with my precisionist

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

The TS Milano has a stainless case.

"The watch features a Quartz movement, a stainless steel case, a mineral glass crystal, a genuine Red Wing leather strap, plus glow-in-the-dark elements on the hands and hour markers. The watch is water-resistant to 50 meters."









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

roverguy78 said:


> The TS Milano has a stainless case.
> 
> "The watch features a Quartz movement, a stainless steel case, a mineral glass crystal, a genuine Red Wing leather strap, plus glow-in-the-dark elements on the hands and hour markers. The watch is water-resistant to 50 meters."
> 
> ...


That case is very similar if not the same aesthetically than the T.S. Art Deco' and ...
what is the difference between TS MIlano. and TX Milano ? 

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


> *PRODUCT DETAILS*
> 
> Case Width: 38 mm
> Case Material: Stainless Steel
> ...


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

That is the case back of the Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano. It appears to be identical to the regular Timex Milano case, besides the caseback text. The point being that they are both stainless steel cases.

Like you've pointed out, all they did was reuse an old Timex dial in a current case, and call it a TS special.

I think they did the same with the TS Q model. I'm okay with that though, as they are bringing back some cool old Timex dials. But the TS branding is a bit silly.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

My 2 most recent

MK1 mechanical










Timex /Snyder "Liquor Store" Auto










And some oler ones


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

roverguy78 said:


> That is the case back of the Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano. It appears to be identical to the regular Timex Milano case, besides the caseback text. The point being that they are both stainless steel cases.
> 
> Like you've pointed out, all they did was reuse an old Timex dial in a current case, and call it a TS special.
> 
> I think they did the same with the TS Q model. I'm okay with that though, as they are bringing back some cool old Timex dials. But the TS branding is a bit silly.


This one reminds me of the Accutron Astronaut

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Reviving and Ol'Fart... took me two trips to actually got the right battery. This expensive little bugger (CR2025) not very common but I found it by accident at one my local CVS pharmacy.

I was right about the symptoms.. it was still keeping good time, but the Indiglo was very weak and the temp sensor was always very very wrong.

The fresh battery and it is now correctly displaying the right temperature. Took time to wash the rubber very nicely, but before I put it back; how about a change of shoes?

Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Look at you with the Merc hands.... make sure you put some anti-itch cream!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Look at you with the Merc hands.... make sure you put some anti-itch cream!


If I had a set of gold sword hands, I'd use 'em.
In the mean time, I've convinced myself that the round merc hand matches the round case and round indices.
BTW - it's the strap off the Weston Ave.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Boy would I just love a Cayabo Special!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> If I had a set of gold sword hands, I'd use 'em.
> In the mean time, I've convinced myself that the round merc hand matches the round case and round indices.
> BTW - it's the strap off the Weston Ave.


That reminds me of the Seiko Bottle Cap Root Beer Dial. Nice! 
In other news... what can you get for two Iron mans these days?

Lotus RAF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Boy would I just love a Cayabo Special!


Out of curiosity, which "Special(s)" do you like?

... (Shameless segue to post old photos)


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Out of curiosity, which "Special(s)" do you like?
> 
> View attachment 15469339
> 
> ...


All of them are fantastic in their own way. These two speak to me, for some reason.

The pulse/tachy under the domed crystal is just fantastic. The simplicity of stark white hands on that deep black dial, with matching color date wheel... Just magnificent 😍


----------



## chadam1978 (Feb 3, 2018)

Enjoy wearing my iron man as well. Phenomenal watch, utilitarian and under stated. Excellent value for money.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> All of them are fantastic in their own way. These two speak to me, for some reason.
> 
> The pulse/tachy under the domed crystal is just fantastic. The simplicity of stark white hands on that deep black dial, with matching color date wheel... Just magnificent ?


The fist one you like is a bit expensive/difficult to reproduce, but the second one is very simple.
Both donors can be found on eBay.
The swap is as easy as changing batteries.

The case is from a _Metal Field _(Timex has been making this one for the past 15 years)_:_










_South Street_ dial/mov't (an Easy Reader that they made for quite awhile but is discontinued now):


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Both 38mm.
> Waterbury has a radiused crystal.
> 
> View attachment 15457160
> ...


^^^^. Did you say that the Weekender Dial fits the 38mm case of the Welton.. but may bring issues? ^^^^

I am very tempted to try this on.. the end result is pretty sharp. But at the same time... I've grown to like Indiglo a lot... and the stupid search function keeps suking bu77.



DonLuis said:


> Incoming! Impulse buy.
> 
> Love the blue dial


The Weekender is a Timex Icon that makes no sense for TX to have it axed from the line up. I have two, and they are one of my favorite casual watches and they look so well just in about any strap you put them on.

Did you get it yet?

Mk1 Alum for Field Day Friday

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Reviving and Ol'Fart... took me two trips to actually got the right battery. This expensive little bugger (CR2025) not very common but I found it by accident at one my local CVS pharmacy.
> 
> I was right about the symptoms.. it was still keeping good time, but the Indiglo was very weak and the temp sensor was always very very wrong.
> 
> ...


Happy to report that the semi vintage 'Reef Gear' is back in its OEM rubber after going some rigorous cleaning and taking the paint off the rubber. The rubber is actually in pretty good condition, so I decided to put is back on.

The temp sensor is working well with the new battery, which is the most useful feature of this watch. I actually use it quitte frequently and it is pretty accurate.

Took the fight to Geckota with its stainless steel fitted on the the Mk1 Alum. Now I just need to properly size it, but that shall be once the patience level is back at 100%. Spring bars and Spring bar tools some times test your patience to the fullest.

Lastly, the Fossil Panda also has a fresh battery; it seems to be a Miyota movement? I was able to figure out how to reset the chrono seconds without an issue; but I cannot figure out (without instructions) how to reset the chrono minutes hands at 10 o'clock. By the way, the OEM leather strap on this one is quite nice and thick too. This Panda deserves more wrist time.

TX Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tonight's Activities by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Panda Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Panda by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^. Did you say that the Weekender Dial fits the 38mm case of the Welton.. but may bring issues? ^^^^
> 
> I am very tempted to try this on.. the end result is pretty sharp. But at the same time... I've grown to like Indiglo a lot... and the stupid search function keeps suking bu77.
> 
> The Weekender is a Timex Icon that makes no sense for TX to have it axed from the line up. I have two, and they are one of my favorite casual watches and they look so well just in about any strap you put them on.


My white_ Weekender Chrono _didn't fit into the _Weston _case.
The Panda _Weekender Chrono_ was a very tight fit - so tight, I can't get it out - so be careful...
The interior diameter of the _Weekender Chrono _is 0.2 mm larger than the _Weston Ave_.
I think the Green _Weekender _dial would be fantastic in the _Weston _case.
(But I have 6-3/4" wrist so a 38 mm case and 18 mm strap work great for me.)

Yeah, Timex went larger on the _Weekender _just as the entire watch industry was finally turning away from the _Jersey Shore_ influence.

Here's the impact the Weston Ave had:
Strap went onto the _Supermariner 
Panda _dial went into the _Weston Ave
Weston Ave_ dial went into the white _Weekender Chrono_
White _Weekender Chrono_ dial went into the _Panda _case


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^ That's exactly the color I was considering ^^^^ 
but I might have to pass on it. However....

The 40mm Easy Reader that I got earlier this year... Green Dial... has become glitchy. have not temperred with the watch, but it keeps stopping. Indiglo works well and strong, the watch runs for a few minutes like 20 or so... and then stops again. Weird! So.... I may just fiddle with the ER and try to fit it on the Weston case.

What to do by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Panda Guts by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


 See the "SII" at the 1-2o clock position. That's a Seiko.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

SII is Seiko Instrument Inc.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> SII is Seiko Instrument Inc.


 Ok ... so how do I align the minute chrono?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pull the crown to the hand setting position and manipulate the pushers

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Pull the crown to the hand setting position and manipulate the pushers
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Been there, done that.. have the T shirt.. that is how I aligned the seconds counter...... but....

So... Position C of the crown alings the seconds hand.... both pushers either advance or reverse the hand.

Position B ..2 oclock activates the chronometer as it does in position A...

Oh my . I got it!! I have to reverse the seconds hands .... wow Seiko.. Really? Never seen this set up before. Both Chrono seconds and Chrono minutes are always slaved. Interesting.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

So basically "Pull the crown to the hand setting position and manipulate the pushers"

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> So basically "Pull the crown to the hand setting position and manipulate the pushers"
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Well.. Citizen and Timex does this differently with their chronos.. The minute and the seconds are not slaved when you are trying to align the hands. One pusher moves the seconds.. the other one the minutes.. that is what makes sense on my brain.

This one..... you have to reverse the seconds ... in order for the minutes to move. Not very smart at all IMHO.

Well.. today must be Panda Day then...

Panda by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I had no idea there would be such discussion of chronographs today when I took this shot 12 hours ago. I was grabbing my Jeep Groundhog Day t-shirt when I thought of the yellow toy Wrangler I bought my son yesterday, which made me think of my yellow/black SR927 chronograph. I just pulled it all together for a photo op- I didn't actually wear this today. Have a great weekend, all!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


^^^^ What is this? You scored a Hail Mary? ^^^^

Field Watch Sunday a la Tank Mode
TX Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Expedition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and another edition of ... Oops.. I did it again!

This one was sunbathing for power... and started raining.. forgot I left it outside.. but also did not think that it was going to be an issue.

This one does not know the meaning of water tight compartment. I think it is only moisture... but who knows..
Here comes Rice to the rescue. or perhaps is allergic to the Casio stand.

Oops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Oops by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Silence in the room please.... The TEC Speaks!

This one has gone over my cheap budgetary guidelines.. but I know some here may find this one irresistible

it is probably going to be a bar fight type at the end. I never seen this color on an Ironman before and it is a Shock one. So ... worth the investment.









Timex Ironman Shock 30-Lap Full T5K585 Wrist Watch for Men | eBay


<p>Orange Timex Ironman Shock 30-Lap Full T5K585 Wrist Watch for Men. Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>



www.ebay.com






SR927 with crown issues.... not a bad specimen for 10 bucks.. has been relisted. 








Timex SR 927 W Chronograph | eBay


These watches were made starting in the late 1990s. This watch has a GH date code, placing its manufacture date as December 1999. The "model number" SR 927 W is an informal one: it's just the part number of the battery it takes, but it's what they are known by in the watch community.



www.ebay.com





and Hurry.. it is the last one (just like mine). 
I was looking for a replacement of the Rugged 30 Negative Display.. and now all the rugged 30 has become pricier as supply is now barebones.... could not justify the price when you can get this one for about the same price or cheaper.

Incoming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^ What is this? You scored a Hail Mary? ^^^^
> 
> and another edition of ... Oops.. I did it again!


so sad! i hope it
comes back to
life with the old rice treatment.

keep us posted!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> so sad! i hope it
> comes back to
> life with the old rice treatment.
> 
> keep us posted!


Well... while I was waiting for the rice.... and just had the case back open.. it cleared... It was very humid yesterday. I don't think the watch was ever opened; the screws threw in a fight.. so I am still puzzled. Do the gaskets go bad over time?

I am still going to give it the Rice treatment for a few days to suck up all the moisture. The capacitor is not holding a full charge.. I left it outside the whole week and it did get to full.

TX Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Just got an email for this new model....it looks pretty tempting! Sort of a Casio royale vibe

Edit: I just took a look a the price...okay I don't like it THAT much


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Seems the standard for Timex to extract maximum profit from nostalgia re-issues. The silver cases were out of stock in the UK within minutes of me getting the email, gold tones are still available. It's a stainless steel case, so better than my old 1985 Casio AE-70 which died a few months back, so when the silvers are back in stock I might get one while I continue my search for a replacement 187 module. It'll probably be worth more than I paid for it for a while if I change my mind.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15474958


It seems you are in need of a refill. . Nice Shot!

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Was my 2nd cup, so I was all jazzed up. Lighting was all wild this morning. Loads of hot spots ..made for an interesting photo anyway, I wouldn't say "good" more... artistic


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

gav1230 said:


> Just got an email for this new model....it looks pretty tempting! Sort of a Casio royale vibe
> 
> Edit: I just took a look a the price...okay I don't like it THAT much


The price is not bad at all, considering what a vintage digital analog goes for in good condition. And they are almost all plastic cased.

A vintage Casio Twin Graph can set you back $300+. A decent Seiko G757 would be around $500, and has a module that's known to die without warning.

As much as I like the AE1200, the analog dial is tiny and useless. Not really comparable.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

For Tuesday-

Wore this:









Received this:

























Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice EDC, I have to be careful and crop some pictures but you can still see corners and edges of some of my gear.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Nice EDC, I have to be careful and crop some pictures but you can still see corners and edges of some of my gear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


EDC ???


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Every day carry

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Every day carry
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


I work hard... but I do respect the weekends... so no... not every day.. only M-F

Not EDC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

He was referring more to your bic lighter and your shard.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> He was referring more to your bic lighter and your shard.


man... I need to get out more often then....

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Zeroed4x (Mar 7, 2010)

1964 Model 21 ( 21 Jewels ) hand winding automatic. Catalog number 6817.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Zeroed4x said:


> 1964 Model 21 ( 21 Jewels ) hand winding automatic. Catalog number 6817.
> View attachment 15475911


Reminds me of the Seiko SEGH


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I HATE YOU TIMEX!!!!!!!!!

ER Explorer


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I HATE YOU TIMEX!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ER Explorer


Why? Good lookin watch


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I HATE YOU TIMEX!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ER Explorer


That's funny I just stumbled across this today. Was going to ask here if anyone had one and if they could share pics. Curious what it looks like IRL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Why? Good lookin watch


I just bought two watches....

This one is going to be a staple of my collection .

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Griff_Doge said:


> That's funny I just stumbled across this today. Was going to ask here if anyone had one and if they could share pics. Curious what it looks like IRL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just got release .... so must wait for the early birds to share and opine.

I have the 38 mm easy reader with date window. Great watch and very versatile.

If you have not ever tried one... . Loud, light, thin case, and very sexy looks.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I HATE YOU TIMEX!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ER Explorer


It's 38mm, so that dial will swap into a Scout/Ranger/T-Retro/etc case...

I really need to see the minute hand over a white area to know if the window works. Its position over an indice makes it difficult to judge.

I'm conflicted over the choice of hands (with their sharp 90° corners) and the termination of the numbers (with their sharp corners).

It would be more cohesive if the details were something like the Raketa Big Zero - everything radiused and round:


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> For Tuesday-
> Received this:


That is an amazing find with the original watch-stand.

I'm hoping your Expedition Chronograph collection will soon rival your SR927 Chronograph collection.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

cayabo said:


> That is an amazing find with the original watch-stand.
> 
> I'm hoping your Expedition Chronograph collection will soon rival your SR927 Chronograph collection.


Unfortunately, these have the most difficult to remove (and install) caseback I've ever encountered. I've made a few small marks trying to remove it already. Can you, or anyone else here, recommend a caseback opener that can open this thing? I'm worried that my usual knives will snap, and I'll get a nice scar somewhere on my face.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I just bought two watches....
> This one is going to be a staple of my collection .
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


What 2 watches did you buy?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> I work hard... but I do respect the weekends... so no... not every day.. only M-F
> 
> Not EDC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The term is attached to what you carry on your person on a day to day basis, it doesn't mean you have to have specific things on you every day.
The basics are things you wear like watches and sunglasses, things in your pockets such as keys, pens, small tools, fidget toys, your wallet, flashlights and other items.
It's not just for work days or weekends but any day.
When and I said nice edc, I referred to the combination of the watch and other items as being a pleasing collection of items to carry.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> What 2 watches did you buy?


I was looking to replace the Rugged30 Negative display... and found this instead for the same price. Halloween Ready!

Incoming by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

25% off Macys puts this one as 120 so.. 
GBC 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

The G-shock is nice, the timex 47mm monster, eh I'd pass even if I had the wrist to support it. The ERB (easy reader bold) has a very appealing dial and hand set. Minute hand has a cut out similar to the indices, very....bold move Timex. At almost $50, it's to expensive given the brass case.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I am still split bout these new digital models. Are they original Timex or outsourced watches like Timex used to pull with Skmei or another Chinese movements in 1440 line etc. Totally not sold on loss of front button. 
Does someone here opened these up and checked module?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> The G-shock is nice, the timex 47mm monster, eh I'd pass even if I had the wrist to support it. The ERB (easy reader bold) has a very appealing dial and hand set. Minute hand has a cut out similar to the indices, very....bold move Timex. At almost $50, it's to expensive given the brass case.


I also like the bigger font dial than most Explorer homages. And those hands ... are pretty pretty nice. I dig them. 
I immediately thought 'Mod Time' @cayabo this on a SS case is going to be supremo!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> I am still split bout these new digital models. Are they original Timex or outsourced watches like Timex used to pull with Skmei or another Chinese movements in 1440 line etc. Totally not sold on loss of front button.
> Does someone here opened these up and checked module?


@*benjizaxandthealienprince* . got right right away after release and he was very happy with it... but returned it after a while.

Even though, I like the Ironman overall... I cannot say that I am a big fan of the front button; to me is awkward, specially the ones that are split into two butons. With this one, the 5th button was moved to a more natural position on where the crown would be on a analog watch... and perhaps this is the reason this one does not bear the name of Ironman.

To me its appeal resides on the 200WR and big font letter; something I wish G shocks would address; most of their line have a very miniscule font size. Orange is not for everybody, but there are other colors to choose from; this one happened to be the cheapest at the time I got it.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> @*benjizaxandthealienprince* . got right right away after release and he was very happy with it... but returned it after a while.
> 
> Even though, I like the Ironman overall... I cannot say that I am a big fan of the front button; to me is awkward, specially the ones that are split into two butons. With this one, the 5th button was moved to a more natural position on where the crown would be on a analog watch... and perhaps this is the reason this one does not bear the name of Ironman.
> 
> To me its appeal resides on the 200WR and big font letter; something I wish G shocks would address; most of their line have a very miniscule font size. Orange is not for everybody, but there are other colors to choose from; this one happened to be the cheapest at the time I got it.


Casio did had thicker font models but Timex did it way better. Hands down i love Timex Ironman digitals for 3 things.
1. clear visibility with not much of decorative fluff
2. Usability! for me front start button is pat of it. Having +- to increase or decrease on every model, very useful alarm... Tiemx don't have other things but in core functions it's very good. Pushing front button on the run is very convenient. Agree on 2 button set up been less optimal.
3. Comfort. Most of ironamans are very very comfortable. Buttons are big, shape is right, buckle is well finished.

I recognize engineering thought in original Timex designs and why they did what they did. These are choices and they been done for a reason.

In a way they are grown up watches for people who value function over appearance and you know will fix brakes first and upgrade radio later.

I have few expeditions but only small entry models atlantis and other one with front light button. 
Recently put 2010 atlantis again on my wrist and remembered why i been wearing it as my work watch for 2 years.

Other thing and i was always Casio person ... i never knew how good Ironman could be before i accidentally bought one. On outside it was meh.... front button... why?

It't not a style choice rather you know when i use it it feels so right.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The closest gshock came to ironman sized digits that I ever had still did not match the size of ironman
















Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Casio with bigger fonts been mostly solar models and in general for Casio as well as for some non Ironman Timex there are a lot of decorations above the LCD so it's further from "Crystal".
Not a best move in terms of viewing angles and over all legibility.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rocket1991 said:


> Casio with bigger fonts been mostly solar models and in general for Casio as well as for some non Ironman Timex there are a lot of decorations above the LCD so it's further from "Crystal".
> Not a best move in terms of viewing angles and over all legibility.


That one was very clear with a very thick crisp digit, and yes solar powered.
I gave it away as it didn't suit my tastes.
I still have the ironman though, best $20 I ever spent on a digital watch.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Is that a slide rule??


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

and a "jellyfish" camper from Japan.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Rocket1991 said:


> Casio with bigger fonts been mostly solar models and in general for Casio as well as for some non Ironman Timex there are a lot of decorations above the LCD so it's further from "Crystal".
> Not a best move in terms of viewing angles and over all legibility.


I have both. this 500 Casio is very under appreciated probably due to unconventional shape and lack of timer.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

In honour of it being the first day of a month that comes immediately after a month with less than 31 days I'm wearing this Timex perpetual calendar today. Setting it was easy (once I found some instructions on line) and I'm pleased to say it worked! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Snagged this one a few months back NOS on eBay. T49932. Have a great day, all!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Snagged this one a few months back NOS on eBay. T49932. Have a great day, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Finds.. you and @whatmeworry Never seen this green model. Totally Awesome


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New TX


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Mil
attacking some late night work..

ER Day Date by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I HATE YOU TIMEX!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ER Explorer


Damn, that looks nice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Waterbury United .. is in Da'House!! how do you like it?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Waterbury United .. is in Da'House!! how do you like it?


thanks wolf! this is a waterbury? i noticed only that the crystal is similar to my other waterbury. 
it's fine! barely used and very inexpensive.

it doesn't say "waterbury" on the dial...thanks for the ID!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> thanks wolf! this is a waterbury? i noticed only that the crystal is similar to my other waterbury.
> it's fine! barely used and very inexpensive.
> 
> it doesn't say "waterbury" on the dial...thanks for the ID!


Check the case back! They are part of the Archive Collection. Where did you find it? Trade you!

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

@Wolfsatz dodd10x here on the forum was selling off a whole lot of timex. so i grabbed a few!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> @Wolfsatz dodd10x here on the forum was selling off a whole lot of timex. so i grabbed a few!


He never responded to my inquiry...  well.. that is a good find and a very good SS watch. Perfect for mods.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

To celebrate the 70th anniversary of the Peanuts comic Timex has released a series of watches featuring different characters and scenes. This is one of the Timex Standard models and it seems all to perfect for a rainy Sunday.

The dial printing is actually pretty impressive given that they only run $100. The printed numbers and characters gives the dial some texture and depth when viewed up close. This watch also has Indiglow. When activated is back lights the whole scene making it really pop.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I did the same, put this right on a brown leather NATO from my old Weekender.

If anyone in the thread wants the bund strap from the midget, please let me know via PM.

Today's timex is purely functional.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mod Monday?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The TEC Speaks

Timex Midget for less than $65 for a Japan Special Edition. Great Deal








Amazon.com: Timex Midget Japan Limited Edition Black Dial Watch TW2R45100 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Midget Japan Limited Edition Black Dial Watch TW2R45100 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Weekender Chronograph (get them while they are available as these are now on the endangared species)





Amazon.com: Timex Weekender Chronograph 40mm Watch: Watches


Buy Timex Weekender Chronograph 40mm Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Expedition Field Chronograph





Amazon.com: Timex Men's TW4B10300 Expedition Field Chronograph Green/Black Nylon Strap Watch: Watches


Buy Timex Men's TW4B10300 Expedition Field Chronograph Green/Black Nylon Strap Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Todd Snyder X Timex 2016 "Marlin." It's a quartz watch and, I think, about 37mm. Code on back indicates March 2016 production. The dial is stunning with kind of a brushed brass center with a white border. Numerals and hands have what I believe are green lume that really pops in daylight....haven't yet seen what it looks like in the dark. Case is, I believe, brass, with a gunmetal finish.

From what I understand this watch was sold only in Japan. But I was completely surprised to see it listed on the Nordstrom Rack website last week, where it has been in and out of stock since. It shipped direct from Timex. Doesn't have the nice Todd Snyder Archive-style flat-box packaging that I believe these came in at original retail, but it was delivered in a standard thin cardboard black Timex box with the watch on a clear plastic stand.

Comes with a nice leather NATO in a kind of honey color. Second pic shows it on black Eulit Kristall perlon.

There is a lot of information about this watch at this page:





Timex Marlin 1950s, reissue of classic Marlin by Todd Snyder, Japan market only.


Todd Snyder in March 2016 reissued this classic, iconic really 1950s TIMEX Marlin. Japanese market only.



randomfootage.homestead.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Don_S said:


> Todd Snyder X Timex 2016 "Marlin." It's a quartz watch and, I think, about 37mm. Code on back indicates March 2016 production. The dial is stunning with kind of a brushed brass center with a white border. Numerals and hands have what I believe are green lume that really pops in daylight....haven't yet seen what it looks like in the dark. Case is, I believe, brass, with a gunmetal finish.
> 
> From what I understand this watch was sold only in Japan. But I was completely surprised to see it listed on the Nordstrom Rack website last week, where it has been in and out of stock since. It shipped direct from Timex. Doesn't have the nice Todd Snyder Archive-style flat-box packaging that I believe these came in at original retail, but it was delivered in a standard thin cardboard black Timex box with the watch on a clear plastic stand.
> 
> ...


very nice! you totally scored.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

I really badly want a mk1 mechanical, but it only comes in an olive green dial and I already have a green dial watch. While I wait for them to release a black version, I picked up the quartz 36mm camper to tide me over. Just arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jughead (Oct 9, 2020)

Terry M. said:


> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


TBH, I just never saw them as being very interesting. I might have had one as a kid, during the era when I had a new, cheap watch every six months or so.

But once I was 16 or 17 and earning my own money, I started getting fixed on brands. Seiko, for mine, was always interesting, always widely respected.

I think that respect has always helped. You can sit down with watch people wearing Really Expensive Watches, and they'll still be interested in many Seikos.

Timex is one of those brands that has a history, and has fans for sure, but I don't think there's that respect/interest in wider watch circles for it. Just my observance.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Jughead said:


> TBH, I just never saw them as being very interesting. I might have had one as a kid, during the era when I had a new, cheap watch every six months or so.
> 
> But once I was 16 or 17 and earning my own money, I started getting fixed on brands. Seiko, for mine, was always interesting, always widely respected.
> 
> ...


You would be surprised. I wore my Electric "roulette" to the Seiko dealer and he was very interested in it. Like all brands there are the standard noninteresting pieces and the stand out pieces. Seiko is the same way. There are incredible models that get the love but there are also models that are so plain I would rather buy anything else.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

GF surprised me with a Flying Ace last night for my birthday. She definitely feeds the addiction haha


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Smurf's by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nwatkins (Aug 24, 2017)

New arrival.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Got some new shoes today for the T96991.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mj1 Smurf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Picked up this perpetual calendar cheap on eBay. I had to remove the battery to reset the calendar, but all seems well now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


I really like that one....is it the 34 mm from L.B. .........Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


and that is one great looking vintage Q....cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> I really like that one....is it the 34 mm from L.B. .........Cheers p


yes! it's the 34mm. i have it in the white dial as well. a steal at the LB price.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

L.B. ??? are you guys talking in code ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> L.B. ??? are you guys talking in code ?


Luxury Bazaar


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm auditioning for the Timex ads in cigar aficionado.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> L.B. ??? are you guys talking in code ?
> [/QUOTE





carlitoswhey said:


> I'm auditioning for the Timex ads in cigar aficionado.


Great shot !! Great Midget !! Cheers p..........got mine from L.B.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Great shot !! Great Midget !! Cheers p..........got mine from L.B.


got a black dial from LB a few months back after paying $119 for the creme dial from japan over a year ago!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> got a black dial from LB a few months back after paying $119 for the creme dial from japan over a year ago!


Still trying to find the T. S.black dial mid-century with no luck...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year self-wind.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX EXp Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My 1971 green Marlin.
Ahhh such a beauty


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Digital Monday for me 
TX Ironman Rugged 30 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

30th Anniversary Ironman Rugged 30
TX Ironman Rugged 30 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Don_S said:


> Todd Snyder X Timex 2016 "Marlin." It's a quartz watch and, I think, about 37mm. Code on back indicates March 2016 production. The dial is stunning with kind of a brushed brass center with a white border. Numerals and hands have what I believe are green lume that really pops in daylight....haven't yet seen what it looks like in the dark. Case is, I believe, brass, with a gunmetal finish.
> 
> From what I understand this watch was sold only in Japan. But I was completely surprised to see it listed on the Nordstrom Rack website last week, where it has been in and out of stock since. It shipped direct from Timex. Doesn't have the nice Todd Snyder Archive-style flat-box packaging that I believe these came in at original retail, but it was delivered in a standard thin cardboard black Timex box with the watch on a clear plastic stand.
> 
> ...


I saw this one on NordstromRack but passed because I thought the case was much darker than your photos show. Now I'm kicking myself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stormtrooper

TX IM Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

seiko-engined timex 400- overhauled and running sweetly.


----------



## Marty007 (Jul 27, 2013)

New arrival today. 40th Anniversary Edition


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Marty007 said:


> New arrival today. 40th Anniversary Edition
> View attachment 15496703


OMG... where did you find this one?


----------



## Marty007 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> OMG... where did you find this one?


Good ole' EBay!


----------



## Marty007 (Jul 27, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> OMG... where did you find this one?


The Indiglo is super cool too.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Marty007 said:


> Good ole' EBay!


that is a great find... these are almost now impossible ot find at a decent price.... great find!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wearing the Charlie Brown 70th anniversary today


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I have just received this rather nice vintage Timex I bought on Ebay, it is a made in the US model around 30mm in diameter and possibly from the 1950s, it was sold as not working but has kept time for the last 5 hours even though the second hand is rather eratic, a pleasing addition to my small collection of vintage Timex.


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

I use an Ironman all the time. I had a quartz analog Timex that I lost in the back of a drawer for at least a year, and it was still dead-on to the second when I found it again. Extremely reliable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The TEC speaks...

Solar Powered Gallatin via Prime Day @ 34.29






Amazon.com: Timex Men's TW2U30300 Expedition Gallatin Solar Black Fabric Slip-Thru Strap Watch: Watches


Buy Timex Men's TW2U30300 Expedition Gallatin Solar Black Fabric Slip-Thru Strap Watch and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





These deals on Prime Day really Sux!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Bracelet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15498249
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498250


is this new to you? it's in fabulous condition. the case looks more polished than the brushed finish on mine. gorgeous!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> is this new to you? it's in fabulous condition. the case looks more polished than the brushed finish on mine. gorgeous!


Yes, it is new to me and it arrived from a fellow member.

Mine does look more polished than yours though one side has seen better days!

I think yours looks great on the Barton Silicon Strap!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15498249
> 
> 
> View attachment 15498250


It is beautiful. Congrats!
And don't forget to pay it fwd 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Tempus Populi said:


> It is beautiful. Congrats!
> And don't forget to pay it fwd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I have paid it forward in the past. This is the first time ever claiming something. I do intend to PIF again soon.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Waterbury










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Lagetickers (Dec 12, 2017)

I am a huge fan of Times watches, they do make some really good watches.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TX giveaway: Con US Only









Pay it forward!


England, Scotland and Wales only please! DM me with info and please only if you have already paid forward or intend to do so. Thanks Item 1: Casio Royale on Casio rubber strap and with the original Casio bracelet. It has the instruction manual and I may even find the box... Item 2: To go...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a Milano XL incoming. I got it as a replacement for my Seiko SARB035 I'm selling because it's too classy for me. I only occasionally need a dress watch, so it seems silly to have a bunch of money tied up in a watch I rarely wear.

I'll be sure to post pics and a brief review if anyone is curious.


----------



## cycleguy (Sep 12, 2016)

I was a timex fan and owner a few prior to an incredibly poor experience with them trying to order the Timex Q reissue. After this incident I prefer not to give them my business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I may have a Timex addiction lol (not even all of my Timex watches)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> I may have a Timex addiction lol (not even all of my Timex watches)
> 
> View attachment 15501485


I know the feeling all too well.

Mk1 Alum Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I know the feeling all too well.
> 
> Mk1 Alum Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


The copper tones are amazing and perfect for fall


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15501931


Not really legible, eh?


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Rocky555 said:


> Not really legible, eh?


The photo is purposefully edited and overexposed, so yes in the photo its not that legible. I wore it all day today without much thought that it was hard to read, sure its not as good as my field watch or skx007 but I enjoyed wearing it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Wearing the crooked bastard before it gets shipped back.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15502883
> 
> Wearing the crooked bastard before it gets shipped back.


Hard to notice... is that like the .. my second hand is not hitting all the pips kind of thing?


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hard to notice... is that like the .. my second hand is not hitting all the pips kind of thing?


The lcd display is crooked.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15502883
> 
> Wearing the crooked bastard before it gets shipped back.


Sent both of mine back today. Holding out hope to hear back from Timex about the status of the next batch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the "techno-luxury" timex.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15502883
> 
> Wearing the crooked bastard before it gets shipped back.


whoa, that is way off.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another Mk1 kinda of Saturday 
Digging the orange stripe

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX MK1 Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX MK1 Bundt by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Sharp! What strap is that?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> Sharp! What strap is that?


Comes as OEM strap for the midget 








Amazon.com: Timex Midget Japan Limited Edition Black Dial Watch TW2R45100 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Midget Japan Limited Edition Black Dial Watch TW2R45100 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Here is the midget without the bund.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Here is my Timex collection. Wearing the 1970 Dynabeat on the far left today.


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Jumping ahead 50 years from yesterday to a 2020 gold tone easy reader today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Comes as OEM strap for the midget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought when I first saw your pic. The watch changed the strap too! Guess I'm shopping for a midget.


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

This came yesterday. Took it off the kind of cheap stock strap. Don't know why this model has seemed to get overlooked when the Q is the hottest thing out there. They both have that super 70s vibe.

Finishing is basic, but nice. Really like the dial and hands. Good dressy option for me since I only occasionally need a dress watch.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

wgroves said:


> View attachment 15508098
> 
> This came yesterday. Took it off the kind of cheap stock strap. Don't know why this model has seemed to get overlooked when the Q is the hottest thing out there. They both have that super 70s vibe.
> 
> Finishing is basic, but nice. Really like the dial and hands. Good dressy option for me since I only occasionally need a dress watch.


I took mine off the stock strap as well, but put it on a Speidel bracelet. I like the look of the strap you have it on- any details you could share?


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> I took mine off the stock strap as well, but put it on a Speidel bracelet. I like the look of the strap you have it on- any details you could share?


It's a Hadley-Roma. I actually just shipped it out today with my SARB035 I sold. But I have a similar looking leather strap for this coming shortly.

I also really liked the watch on a couple different perlon straps from Cheapest NATO Straps. Vintage vibes all around.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> That's what I thought when I first saw your pic. The watch changed the strap too! Guess I'm shopping for a midget.


The TEC scores again!

@Miggyd87


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> I took mine off the stock strap as well, but put it on a Speidel bracelet. I like the look of the strap you have it on- any details you could share?


In particular this, for fall anyway.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I really wish the Milano didn't have the date. That's really my only gripe


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

wgroves said:


> In particular this, for fall anyway.
> View attachment 15508144


Hot damn that's a nice combo!


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> I really wish the Milano didn't have the date. That's really my only gripe


Yeah, I could do without it as well, especially since it's going to be an occasional wear piece for me. But I think they were probably trying to make this more daily driveable.

If it helps, the date window in practice is extremely discreet. No frame, super small, really good font choice that matches the other fonts on the watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Timex just released another Marlin variant... this time featuring Woodstock.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Does anyone know if replacement bezels are available for vintage 1960s and 70s Timex divers watches? I am sure there will be no originals left but I wonder if anyone has managed to get one from a later Timex or other watch to fit. Here are a few of the watches I am talking about, this is not my splendid collection but a photo I found on the net.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mark Manley said:


> Does anyone know if replacement bezels are available for vintage 1960s and 70s Timex divers watches? I am sure there will be no originals left but I wonder if anyone has managed to get one from a later Timex or other watch to fit. Here are a few of the watches I am talking about, this is not my splendid collection but a photo I found on the net.
> 
> View attachment 15509372


Those bezels are worth more than the watches!! Ive tried.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Special Date

Must be a special day
10:20 10:20 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

10:20 10:20 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

10:20 10:20 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

10:20 10:20 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

10:20 10:20 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Those bezels are worth more than the watches!! Ive tried.


Yes that was what I thought, I have a couple with the bezels missing but that was what made them affordable, thanks for your reply.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P275


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

YX Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got the MK1 mechanical today, it was a birthday gift.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, I'm on the edge to buy one of those steel MK1s, are they any good? Is the movement loud as usual?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cuica said:


> Guys, I'm on the edge to buy one of those steel MK1s, are they any good? Is the movement loud as usual?


In my opinion they are the same degree of "loud" as all other Timex quartz watches I have come across. Maybe my hearing is bad, but I only hear it in a completely silent room, or if I am making a point to listen for it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks.
Seen a video on Youtube stating "the steel is a bit odd", does the watch feel nice/quality?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I personally like both the steel and aluminum MK1. I have multiple.

For the cost I feel they provide alot of watch. Some will argue otherwise, but I believe the MK1 provides character, where others are just a straight $/spec situation


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> In my opinion they are the same degree of "loud" as all other Timex quartz watches I have come across. Maybe my hearing is bad, but I only hear it in a completely silent room, or if I am making a point to listen for it.


Mechanical vs Quartz? 🤖🤖🤖 00110110100110001001 not compute... retry or abort!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

The MK1 chronograph models are considerably more quiet.


----------



## KristjanL (Sep 30, 2020)

So, I've got this Timex-T49905-Expedition-Chronograph laying dormant. It came with a brown leather strap, a choice I mildly disagree with: case is black, and so is the dial. Regardless, it's a good alternative to my _f91w, _when I need something more robust on my wrist. What would you guys do to spruce it up a bit?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

KristjanL said:


> So, I've got this Timex-T49905-Expedition-Chronograph laying dormant. It came with a brown leather strap, a choice I mildly disagree with: case is black, and so is the dial. Regardless, it's a good alternative to my _f91w, _when I need something more robust on my wrist. What would you guys do to spruce it up a bit?


Hmm, do you have a picture of it? I think the visual would help. May just be a matter of finding a different color and material band and it will be like a whole new watch to you. Either way I think you can't go wrong with one of those watches.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

cuica said:


> Guys, I'm on the edge to buy one of those steel MK1s, are they any good? Is the movement loud as usual?


I'm a big fan of the MK1s. I think its a very solid watch for the money. Maybe a little loud, but not compared to some other Timex models. Besides, spending money helps the economy right now! I may buy another one myself!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

$36 for MK1 steel on Amazon
Just saying...










Amazon.com: TIMEX Brown Leather Watch-TW2R96800: Watches


----------



## KristjanL (Sep 30, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> Hmm, do you have a picture of it? I think the visual would help. May just be a matter of finding a different color and material band and it will be like a whole new watch to you. Either way I think you can't go wrong with one of those watches.


Sorry, I can only come up with an Amazon link right now. The brown/black version. It looks so-so, until you start thinking about the odd pairing of colours. One doesn't just put black and brown together, and get away with it. Believe me, I've tried it a handful of times in my choice of clothing, but it just doesn't look sharp.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

KristjanL said:


> Sorry, I can only come up with an Amazon link right now. The brown/black version. It looks so-so, until you start thinking about the odd pairing of colours. One doesn't just put black and brown together, and get away with it. Believe me, I've tried it a handful of times in my choice of clothing, but it just doesn't look sharp.


Ha! That sounds like something I would do. My wife would be horrified and have to explain for the 100th time what colors do and do not go together and go find clothes that match. I can't tell you how often she suggests I should change my tie. I'm surprised they don't just put a black band on that watch.


----------



## KristjanL (Sep 30, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> Ha! That sounds like something I would do. My wife would be horrified and have to explain for the 100th time what colors do and do not go together and go find clothes that match. I can't tell you how often she suggests I should change my tie. I'm surprised they don't just put a black band on that watch.


I know how it feels like, having once made the mistake of wearing a mickey mouse tie when going to a restaurant. Almost had to turn the car around when my lady saw it. She has no appreciation for fashion statements, I tell you!

Fortunately, I have nato straps laying around, both in black and in french colors. Guess I'll slap the black one on, and make it right. The _frenchy _is a bit too summer-ish for my Eastern European fall, with the falling leaves, rain and fog.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KristjanL said:


> I know how it feels like, having once made the mistake of wearing a mickey mouse tie when going to a restaurant. Almost had to turn the car around when my lady saw it. She has no appreciation for fashion statements, I tell you!
> 
> Fortunately, I have nato straps laying around, both in black and in french colors. Guess I'll slap the black one on, and make it right. The _frenchy _is a bit too summer-ish for my Eastern European fall, with the falling leaves, rain and fog.


Here's mine on a Ritchie Tactical NATO

TX Exp Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KristjanL (Sep 30, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Here's mine on a Ritchie Tactical NATO
> 
> TX Exp Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's gorgeous. Olive goes great with black. I think I'll get myself one in that colour, just for fall/casual wear.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Autumn Special

TX IM 30 Anniv by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I think @Miggyd87 announced this via the deals thread.. but some of the Timex lovers may algo dig this deal still going on.

Speidel old school digital with a SS case. Has a very Casio'ish feel, but it is not a casio module. The weight and feel of this watch is very nice. At 2.499 it is a must!

Hey timex, listen to your customers, we want more SS cases back!









Digital Watch


MULTI-FUNCTIONAL FASHION Everyone needs a watch that does it all. Our Digital Watch is not only easy-to-read, but boasts a plethora of functions. From stopwatch functionality to a built-in alarm, this has you covered. It is a great choice for your timepiece collection. [split] Digital...




speidel.com





T80 va Speidel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

$24.99 + shipping.

Use code: "Facebook15" for 15% off your order.

And it wasn't me that posted it, @New Wave Goodbye posted it originally.

Originally posted here:








Anyone familiar with the Speidel Digital?


I'm looking for one more digital watch to add to my small collection- I'm selling a Casio A500 steel (I don't like it as much as the gold model i already own), an A168 (not a fan of the EL light on it), and an A158 (it's the gold face one- it just sits in my watch box). I was going to just get...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T80 Pac 
TX T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> $24.99 + shipping.
> 
> Use code: "Facebook15" for 15% off your order.
> 
> ...


neeto! with the armitron retro line Retro Collection
it's nice seeing 70's and 80's watches making a (reasonably priced) comeback.

what's with the sizing options on the spiedel however? does this refer to the band or the case, or neither?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Band circumference


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The thing that keeps me away from these new release digitals is that they don't have the interesting displays of the early 80's originals, most of them have the boxed in display for the date and that's it.
I have more interest in the day of the week indicator they had earlier, there was usually a red Sunday giving the display a small pop of color and the rest of the days were black. Here is a few examples of what I mean.
They also seem to be sticking to 4 screw casebacks when screwdown casebacks were a common thing on the early digitals.


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

cuica said:


> Guys, I'm on the edge to buy one of those steel MK1s, are they any good? Is the movement loud as usual?


If you were referring to the mk1 mechanical, it is not loud.
If you were referring to the mk1 steel, it is not as loud as the expedition scout.
Anyhow, you had asked in the field watch thread about the lug to lug size, here are the pictures with my measurements.
It is interesting to note that the lug to lug on the lorus is the same as the mk1 mech, and that the lug to lug size is closer to my citizen diver than it is to the mk1 steel.
There is a shot of my 2 mk1 and their brother the Scout.
And the last pic is a gratuitous shot of all my field watches


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, very useful.
By the way, love that Citizen. Wish I grabbed one when they were available.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

cuica said:


> Thanks, very useful.
> By the way, love that Citizen. Wish I grabbed one when they were available.


It's very durable, it's a shame that it gets no attention.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Band circumference


on a 7" wrist, which size would be appropriate?

i may have missed it at the website but i don't see any sizing info.

appreciated!
P


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> on a 7" wrist, which size would be appropriate?
> 
> i may have missed it at the website but i don't see any sizing info.
> 
> appreciated!


It's not on the site...which is a massive oversight.

Posted in another thread in the "digi & ABC" forum, another member stated they purchases the M/L for their 7.25" wrist and it fits "without need for adjustment"

Here's the thread:








Anyone familiar with the Speidel Digital?


I'm looking for one more digital watch to add to my small collection- I'm selling a Casio A500 steel (I don't like it as much as the gold model i already own), an A168 (not a fan of the EL light on it), and an A158 (it's the gold face one- it just sits in my watch box). I was going to just get...




www.watchuseek.com





So at 7", I'd say M/L


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> It's not on the site...which is a massive oversight.
> 
> Posted in another thread in the "digi & ABC" forum, another member stated they purchases the M/L for their 7.25" wrist and it fits "without need for adjustment"
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@schumacher62 if it's still to loose, you can remove links, but it's not as easy as just pulling a pin.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year timex viscount!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX EXp Garditionist 2.0 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Autumnn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

this Eache strap from Amazon is garbage.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> this Eache strap from Amazon is garbage.


Barton makes some verydecent ones.... however.. that Cali Dial speaks Perlon.... Green Perlon maybe?


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Barton makes some verydecent ones.... however.. that Cali Dial speaks Perlon.... Green Perlon maybe?


i put it on an OD green Perlon but it wasn't for me. I like the suede so I ordered one from CheapestNatoStraps based on some recommendations for the company. I can't imagine them being worse than this Eache strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1st brew of the day 
Mk1 Pour Over by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15516471
> 
> this Eache strap from Amazon is garbage.


Glad you mentioned the strap; was about to get some. Not now.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Mmpaste said:


> Glad you mentioned the strap; was about to get some. Not now.


what size is your wrist?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Milano Monday.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just a plain watch...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> what size is your wrist?


6,1/2 flat topped.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Mmpaste said:


> 6,1/2 flat topped.


sent you a message.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mk1 while listening to the console


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Put my mk1 on a dark gray nato. Much better looking than the stock black strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15519448


Sir Wallace has step up his fashio S T Y L E! Sweet !

Mk1 Halloween by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15518683
> 
> 
> Milano Monday.


That's a good combo! I have one of these Todd Synder Milanos and it's a great watch with surprisingly good lume. I've been wearing it on black Eulit Panama perlon, but have been wondering how it would look on a stainless-steel expansion strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum Black by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum Black by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Royal Navy (T-retro/ Ranger mod)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Don_S said:


> That's a good combo! I have one of these Todd Synder Milanos and it's a great watch with surprisingly good lume. I've been wearing it on black Eulit Panama perlon, but have been wondering how it would look on a stainless-steel expansion strap.


With the Speidel strap it became possibly my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't stop wearing this


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

LOVE the new Snoopy Q









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A Timex Staple.... one Sexy watch

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P276


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a favorite timex numeral font.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

is it Friday yet?

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> a favorite timex numeral font.


Love the numbers of this.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Cool Seconds hand.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Weston Weekender









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Weston Weekender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that on a majority of watches, 3 chronograph dials overwhelms the watch face. Not here, this watch pulls it off nicely. Thumbs up!


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Weston Weekender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size watch is this? It looks amazing!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> what size watch is this? It looks amazing!


38mm SS case wonder
was Indiglo saved ?

you are tempting me to do that mod ....


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> 38mm SS case wonder
> was Indiglo saved ?
> 
> you are tempting me to do that mod ....


So this is a mod? Ugh- I've been trying to find a 38mm Timex chrono.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> So this is a mod? Ugh- I've been trying to find a 38mm Timex chrono.


I have the Welton.... and the weekender ..

do you like the Welton ?

TX Welton by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> 38mm SS case wonder
> was Indiglo saved ?
> 
> you are tempting me to do that mod ....


The mod only takes a moment - if it is going to work...

Indiglo wasn't ruined in the making of this mod. But it doesn't work either.

The Weston Ave doesn't have Indiglo, so the stem lacks the circlip for activating it on the Weekender Chrono swap.
If I were to swap things back, everything would work like original.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> So this is a mod? Ugh- I've been trying to find a 38mm Timex chrono.


You might try the T2P059 (Ameritus Chrono) - it's around Ø36.5 mm.
I had one and found it to be a great size for wearing comfortably while the white face makes it appear larger.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Welton










Weston Ave


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jellyfish camper.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> jellyfish camper.


Nice Miyota 2115

That is a fun watch.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

cayabo said:


> You might try the T2P059 (Ameritus Chrono) - it's around Ø36.5 mm.
> I had one and found it to be a great size for wearing comfortably while the white face makes it appear larger.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, my wife isn't going to like this rabbit hole I'm falling down. Lol.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> Man, my wife isn't going to like this rabbit hole I'm falling down. Lol.


She vowed "in sickness and in health."
I'd argue this is a sickness


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I have the Welton.... and the weekender ..
> 
> do you like the Welton ?
> 
> ...


The Roman numerals aren't clicking with me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> The Roman numerals aren't clicking with me.


.... Does the need for the Welton Mod....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX SR921 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> Man, my wife isn't going to like this rabbit hole I'm falling down. Lol.





Miggyd87 said:


> She vowed "in sickness and in health."
> I'd argue this is a sickness


It could be much worse. Acquiring and modifying Timex is relatively harmless. You could seriously harm your finances (and relationship) if your addiction was to expensive brands. That's my justification anyway.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Autumn Trails 
2 mile walk with the doggy 
TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Trick or Treat Sale... + already watches on the Sale's bin = Double discounts 
The below for $71.99

*ALLIED CHRONOGRAPH 42MM REVERSIBLE FABRIC STRAP WATCH*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 15525887
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


super nice. maybe my favorite viscount!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


Thanks, pal.
And I like your little gold number there, too!


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15528021


That is a very 'SWEET' picture!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 7point62 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is that time of year.... 
Sync Time

Sync Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sync Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

7point62 said:


> View attachment 15528444


love this!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM Syncd StormTrooper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sync Dance by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Sync Dance by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I like the choice of grey leather for the one on the right. 
Where'd that one come from?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


That's a subtle pairing of strap, earth and sun.

The pursuit of the correct hands paid off.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> That's a subtle pairing of strap, earth and sun.
> 
> The pursuit of the correct hands paid off.


Thank you. It's a Timex Waterbury Red Wing strap. I had to get one because they are nice and I'm from MN and love visiting the city of Red Wing.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Not my prettiest vintage piece, but it's about as old as I am (57) and it runs.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I like the choice of grey leather for the one on the right.
> Where'd that one come from?


Custom Made by @tennesseean_87 which now lives more at the MoT... I think he got in trouble for promoting this straps... but he does that as a hobby....


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

This is an awful pic but I didn't have time to set up lights tonight. It's very clearly a Timex Marlin but branded as Sears. It needs some work such has a new crystal and some movement work but better shape then I was expecting.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> This is an awful pic but I didn't have time to set up lights tonight. It's very clearly a Timex Marlin but branded as Sears. It needs some work such has a new crystal and some movement work but better shape then I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 15531075


Where is Ship's Eraser when you need one?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Election day timekeeper...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

3-1-1 said:


> Election day timekeeper...
> View attachment 15531482


The more I see the Huckberry Q the more I want one. Maybe for the holidays? Looks great ! Enjoy!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> This is an awful pic but I didn't have time to set up lights tonight. It's very clearly a Timex Marlin but branded as Sears. It needs some work such has a new crystal and some movement work but better shape then I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 15531075


Should be a model number, mov't and date under the 6 (may have to remove crystal)
Nice find cheers p


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> This is an awful pic but I didn't have time to set up lights tonight. It's very clearly a Timex Marlin but branded as Sears. It needs some work such has a new crystal and some movement work but better shape then I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 15531075


With the unfortunate demise of Sears, this is an especially cool piece.


Draconian Collector said:


> This is an awful pic but I didn't have time to set up lights tonight. It's very clearly a Timex Marlin but branded as Sears. It needs some work such has a new crystal and some movement work but better shape then I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 15531075





Draconian Collector said:


> This is an awful pic but I didn't have time to set up lights tonight. It's very clearly a Timex Marlin but branded as Sears. It needs some work such has a new crystal and some movement work but better shape then I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 15531075


With the unfortunate demise of Sears, this is an especially cool piece.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> The more I see the Huckberry Q the more I want one. Maybe for the holidays? Looks great ! Enjoy!


they're limited to 1000 pieces. so pick your holiday soon!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> they're limited to 1000 pieces. so pick your holiday soon!


Maybe just the coke model then.
12 hour bezel vs 60 minute, few less rings and lines on the dial but alot of the same look for less money. I know that's an oversimplification but I also don't think the Huckberry model is gonna become the Rolex Submariner of Timex Q models.








Timex Q Re-issue of 1970's 38mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch #TW2U61300ZV | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Q Re-issue of 1970's 38mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch #TW2U61300ZV at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Got this yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout with radiused crystal on Barton silicone strap:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one today....Cheers p


----------



## DForester (Aug 30, 2012)

Love Timex as a brand. Always have. Indiglo was such a game changer in the early 90's.

Here's what I'm wearing today:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Scout with radiused crystal on Barton silicone strap:
> 
> View attachment 15532615


Man, that looks great!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

200M & Shock Resistant Stainless steel case


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I have just pushed the button on a Timex Archive MK1 mechanical watch TW2U69000 which has been out of stock in the UK for a while but a new with tags came up on Ebay with a small saving on RRP. I understand this has a Chinese movement, possibly from Seagull and am wondering what sort of accuracy I should expect from this watch? I realise it will not be to chronograph levels but I would like an idea whether it is performing as it should, I will post a photo when it arrives.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm really liking the Milano. UPS dropped off the new Timex + Todd Snyder Colorblock Milano in black and turquoise. Very nice build quality, and the S.B. Foot Tanning Co. (Red Wing) leather band looks and feels really good. Lume on hands and applied chrome hour markers seems good.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mark Manley said:


> I have just pushed the button on a Timex Archive MK1 mechanical watch TW2U69000 which has been out of stock in the UK for a while but a new with tags came up on Ebay with a small saving on RRP. I understand this has a Chinese movement, possibly from Seagull and am wondering what sort of accuracy I should expect from this watch? I realise it will not be to chronograph levels but I would like an idea whether it is performing as it should, I will post a photo when it arrives.


Looking forward to your pictures and impressions. I have a MK1 quartz that I am very happy with, but have not seen a mechanical version in person yet. I'm thinking of buying one myself.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another oldie today.........cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This one tonite.....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> View attachment 15539127


A Timex less Sunday!!
First of all... I want to confess that I really miss Sir Wallace. I've sold and gifted other watches that I've missed... but nothing like Sir Wallace.... almost to the point of buying another identical W'bury... but I remained strong and I really know that Sir Wallace will find its way back home in about a year from now.

Last week, as I was sync'ing most of my watches.... I decided that I need to wear more often more of the other collection... Citizen, Bulova and now the increasing Gs. Really liking the square Gs.

So.. last night I went to bed with the GBX-100 as I had not worn it for over a week and had a walk in the morning

Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

then.. after brunch... as we were going to pick up the weekly groceries... I fell to the dark side... because the Boss told me to take one watch out... I've been doing the double wristy since I got the Garmin Instinc.. but I usually wear a sweat shirt or long sleeve. She gave DA LOOK... take one watch out you silly! .... so which one remained? ...
... just so I don't have to pull my wallet out at the cashier.. my favorite feature of the I watch. I actually like that feature too of the temp by hour. very handy here where it can swing up to 25 to 30 degrees some days.

Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Now tonight.. for the fist time this young month.. is a Bulova being worn. This is the most casual and laid back of the herd. And i tlooks sexy on the Bertucci strap.

Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex will have to wait until tomorrow.. perhaps again that awesome Mk1!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> A Timex less Sunday!!
> First of all... I want to confess that I really miss Sir Wallace. I've sold and gifted other watches that I've missed... but nothing like Sir Wallace.... almost to the point of buying another identical W'bury... but I remained strong and I really know that Sir Wallace will find its way back home in about a year from now.
> 
> Last week, as I was sync'ing most of my watches.... I decided that I need to wear more often more of the other collection... Citizen, Bulova and now the increasing Gs. Really liking the square Gs.
> ...


You're very kind to share Sir Wallace with the rest of us, Wolf. I hope seeing him here will keep you from buying a replacement!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> You're very kind to share Sir Wallace with the rest of us, Wolf. I hope seeing him here will keep you from buying a replacement!


Yes... I know it will be way more special and quite priceless after his Journey. Even though it was a great price for a W'bury.. I did not give in.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Plenty of love for Timex here, firstly my MK1 mechanical TW2U69000 has turned up and initial impressions are very good, it feels good and fits my slim wrist nicely, I have only had it an hour so no idea about accuracy but I was pleasantly surprised to find a hacking movement, I was not expecting that.










Secondly here is my not so dirty dozen collection of Sprite, the silver dial with date is the one I have had from new and is still working well after over 50 years. I discovered when looking into the history of this watch that no only did they make it with a large variety of dial colours and a few different cases but also that they are very cheap, especially if they are not in perfect order. Since then I have bought quite a few either with a round case and non-functioning movement or colourful dial and worn or damaged case and put together this colourful collection for a fairly modest amount of money.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Very cool collection of sprites. Almost looks like a piece of art they way they are hung/mounted to the board.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mark Manley said:


> Plenty of love for Timex here, firstly my MK1 mechanical TW2U69000 has turned up and initial impressions are very good, it feels good and fits my slim wrist nicely, I have only had it an hour so no idea about accuracy but I was pleasantly surprised to find a hacking movement, I was not expecting that.
> 
> View attachment 15539866
> 
> ...


I really like the color of that MK1, and the Sprite collection is awesome!


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

LMS70 said:


> I really like the color of that MK1, and the Sprite collection is awesome!


Thank you, second hand Timex can be an affordable way to collect some nice looking watches.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15540464


Very cool. What's the story behind a Demonstrator Watch? Were they given to stores like a dealer demo car?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> Very cool. What's the story behind a Demonstrator Watch? Were they given to stores like a dealer demo car?


not quite. they were used by salesmen for in-store demos. they had a fob-style strap and were used mainly for dunking in water to show how waterproof a timex was.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably the best example that could be had from the factory as Nick Shibaz would say.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Plain and simple 75 Dynabeat tonite.....cheers p


----------



## Nostredahmus (Sep 6, 2020)

My beater watch - 38mm Timex Weekender on a 20mm nylon Zulu strap


----------



## Jwevans (Nov 28, 2016)

Spruce up some of these 50 year olds and keep wearing them!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

New phone.....first pic


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally got a chance to wear my new Timex


----------



## Liuserr (Mar 10, 2020)

This used to be my Timex Waterbury x Red Wing which I half regret selling. It came on a super cool leather strap that's the same shade of copper as my iron rangers. I loved it for what it was, but sold it because I didn't wear it at all


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Liuserr said:


> This used to be my Timex Waterbury x Red Wing which I half regret selling. It came on a super cool leather strap that's the same shade of copper as my iron rangers. I loved it for what it was, but sold it because I didn't wear it at all
> 
> View attachment 15546034


I can sympathize with the sentiment.... but Sir Wallace will be back in about a year's time

Not quite the same one.. but I also have this one that was modded into the Elevated Scout









Amazon.com: Timex The Waterbury Brown Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch TW2P64600 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex The Waterbury Brown Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch TW2P64600 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Timex Waterbury Black Dial Canvas Strap Men's Watch TW2R38500 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Waterbury Black Dial Canvas Strap Men's Watch TW2R38500 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Liuserr (Mar 10, 2020)

Oooooh cool! I love how utilitarian it is, bracelet looks a little sketchy though..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Liuserr said:


> Oooooh cool! I love how utilitarian it is, bracelet looks a little sketchy though..


Most of the time I wear my watches in Leather or Natos... so this one was a special compromise. The elevated Scout is on a Lorus bracelet.. so the last end links do not fit very well.. but it feels good.

Too bad that Timex does not sell many bracelets and they are usually not very sharp

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER on Titanium Seiko Bracelet
TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... and this is my favorite W'bury of the herd. On custom made strap

TX W'bury SubSec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Liuserr (Mar 10, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Too bad that Timex does not sell many bracelets and they are usually not very sharp


Man, it blows how Timex bracelets aren't readily available. It looks great on a bracelet!

The last Waterbury looks great tbh, the small seconds hand looks better than expected!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


That is so nice! I just wish the hands did not blend with the dial.

Can you point me to the model name?


----------



## gduk1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know if this Timex electric is a M41 or M51, there is nothing on the base of the dial, or are they interchangeable? many thanks! I cant upload a photo, but it let me on the main forum....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

DonLuis said:


> That is so nice! I just wish the hands did not blend with the dial.
> 
> Can you point me to the model name?


thank you! i too like and dislike much about this watch. it's busy and complicated to read for sure.

T2M422 Retrograde

Paul


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


Is this a vintage piece or a 40mm?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> Is this a vintage piece or a 40mm?


hi! it's 1978 mechanical. not a re-issue.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I can sympathize with the sentiment.... but Sir Wallace will be back in about a year's time
> 
> Not quite the same one.. but I also have this one that was modded into the Elevated Scout
> 
> ...


HELP!!!!!

Finally was able to get a decent Timex Bracelet with a pretty solid feel to it. I thought this was going to improve the look over the Lorus bracelet. Wrong....

I may be doing something fundamentally wrong when trying to install this. Not sure. I had to bent the butterfly type end line in order to be able to fit it... which I think it causing the opening. Once in the watch, it is next to impossible to bent it back.

Then... there is the bracelet sizing.... How the @#[email protected]#$ do you take these off?

TX Bracelet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Bracelet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Bracelet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very nice !! Where do you find them? .)  

Cheers p


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

My first Timex - an Easy Reader


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1971.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

A gift from a fellow Timex collector in NJ.......'71 Cheers p


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> ...
> Then... there is the bracelet sizing.... How the @#[email protected]#$ do you take these off?
> ...


Just take a small screwdriver, stick it into the hole in the bracelet and push according to the arrow besides it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Just take a small screwdriver, stick it into the hole in the bracelet and push according to the arrow besides it.
> View attachment 15549705


Thank you sir!

Today fielding the TX Field Military which is ready for March DST

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

This watch unfortunately came with a cracked and dry leather strap out of the box (probably bad storage/packaging), but I'm loving the looks _so much_ that I was willing to keep it actually... Very lovely dial. But unfortunately the cracks keep getting worse everyday.
















Luckily, my local Amazon has the Blue 40th Anniversary for $31 only! A quick search here reveals it's an out of stock and rare find, but also the strap looks to be of better quality. Ordered and praying for a better strap! Because this watch is a looker.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

Trying out an automatic on a nato band.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


omar77w said:


> This watch unfortunately came with a cracked and dry leather strap out of the box (probably bad storage/packaging), but I'm loving the looks _so much_ that I was willing to keep it actually... Very lovely dial. But unfortunately the cracks keep getting worse everyday.
> View attachment 15550589
> 
> View attachment 15550614
> ...


The 40th Anniversary is now very scarse here and when found.. it is commanding a pretty steep price. That is a great deal for a ER 40. Not sure where you are... cannot idenftify the flag.

The ER series, being a very entry level Timex.. usually comes with pretty crappy straps, leather. Definitely very worth to put a nice leather or nato. Here's mine with a Seiko Titanium bracelet.

Also, if you find the ER Pop.. those come with very nice leather straps.

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ER Tactical by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Ok, I love the timex brand. I love the look and price of the watches. But which ones do not have the ticking you can hear from a room away? I want to wear it but after 5 minutes I can’t take it anymore! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> The 40th Anniversary is now very scarse here and when found.. it is commanding a pretty steep price. That is a great deal for a ER 40. Not sure where you are... cannot idenftify the flag.
> 
> ...


The flag is Saudi Arabia. Looked up the ER Pop and couldn't find it here. Will give the 40th anniversary a shot.

And yes, one of the reasons I wanted to keep the ER I had was that I could just swap the leather later when it really fails. But wouldn't mind getting one with a better strap to begin with. Looks really good on both the bracelet and Bond nato btw!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Casualwatchguy said:


> Ok, I love the timex brand. I love the look and price of the watches. But which ones do not have the ticking you can hear from a room away? I want to wear it but after 5 minutes I can't take it anymore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chrono or sub-dial seconds hand.
Anything WITHOUT Indiglo (Navi line or most of the TIMEX × collaborations).
Mechanicals or LCD.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Never see many pictures of the Q line here and I often wonder why that is? Seems to be a nice watch but I don't check in daily so maybe I just miss it. Anyway, MK1 aluminum today.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Steele here


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> Never see many pictures of the Q line here and I often wonder why that is? Seems to be a nice watch but I don't check in daily so maybe I just miss it.


Are you talking about this kind of "Q" watch?


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Are you talking about this kind of "Q" watch?
> 
> View attachment 15551959
> 
> ...


Wow fantastic examples!

I'm really loving the new snoopy version  maybe it's the applied indices




















Mmpaste said:


> Never see many pictures of the Q line here and I often wonder why that is? Seems to be a nice watch but I don't check in daily so maybe I just miss it. Anyway, MK1 aluminum today.
> View attachment 15551809


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Are you talking about this kind of "Q" watch?
> 
> View attachment 15551959
> 
> ...


super nice cayabo! i've only one Q, but have a few of the re-issues. i wonder which the OP was talking about?


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I've got a white dial Fairfield Chron coming for my bday in 2 weeks and a Explorer Scout 40 coming from Amazon. And i'm excited to get both. I think the white Fairfield Chron looks great! Better looking than watches 2x times it's price.

I have more expensive watches, but I bet I get as much use or more from my Timex Explorer.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well what do you know? Posted in here at work and look what arrived when I got home!


----------



## SteveTeo (Nov 11, 2020)

Hughes. said:


> Seems the standard for Timex to extract maximum profit from nostalgia re-issues. The silver cases were out of stock in the UK within minutes of me getting the email, gold tones are still available. It's a stainless steel case, so better than my old 1985 Casio AE-70 which died a few months back, so when the silvers are back in stock I might get one while I continue my search for a replacement 187 module. It'll probably be worth more than I paid for it for a while if I change my mind.


Hi Hughes, I just bought a working AE-70 online but it is missing the blue metal (?) faceplate that sits below the glass. Would you consider selling your departed AE-70 or just that blue part alone (if you care to disassemble)? I can't seem to find that part anywhere online. Would you consider this, please? I'll pay $30 for the part. 
Steve in Macon Georgia, USA.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Todd Snyder Waterbury chrono. This model has really well done PVD with matte finish on the sides and brushed on the top.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I bought this rather scruffy small Timex divers watch a few weeks ago and have got around to cleaning it up, polishing the acrylic and putting a suitable strap on it, bought as a non-runner I never expect it to be anything more than an ornament but was pleasantly surprised after taking the movement out to clean the case that it started running which was a bonus.

BEFORE 









AFTER


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From 1971................Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

milgauss1349 said:


> Wow fantastic examples!
> 
> I'm really loving the new snoopy version  maybe it's the applied indices
> 
> ...


That SQ is gorgeous.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

serviced, but not restored.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

omar77w said:


> This watch unfortunately came with a cracked and dry leather strap out of the box (probably bad storage/packaging), but I'm loving the looks _so much_ that I was willing to keep it actually... Very lovely dial. But unfortunately the cracks keep getting worse everyday.
> View attachment 15550589
> 
> View attachment 15550614
> ...


Update: just received the 40th edition. I feel at home. Absolutely love this watch, and the leather is perfect-thicker and better quality. The packaging is much different with this one-came in a box and wrapped nicely on a pillow instead of a plastic holder.








I failed to notice that it lacks a date complication, but not a deal breaker at all. Lovely watch!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


One great combo !! Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> One great combo !! Cheers p


thanks paul! the snyder is a bit more pastel than the original. but i think it all comes together in a festive way! PRIDE watch!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Good day


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Timex "upper class" watch from years ago that I just got working again and on the wrist after a 5+ year break. Still love this one.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

The Watch Ho said:


> Timex "upper class" watch from years ago that I just got working again and on the wrist after a 5+ year break. Still love this one.
> View attachment 15557956


fabulous! the "techno-luxury" watch haha. what was the issue with the watch and what did you do to fix it?

i sent mine to timex and they got it set and running, for the price of a battery replacement. the 300 line?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Got this Timex women's diver cleaned up and onto a Barton Bands silicone strap.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> Got this Timex women's diver cleaned up and onto a Barton Bands silicone strap.
> 
> View attachment 15559853
> View attachment 15559854
> View attachment 15559855


Nice....actually a Skindiver / sport series smaller size men's watch I believe......cheers p


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Good to know. I assumed it was a woman's at 33 mm but it could easily go both ways.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> Good to know. I assumed it was a woman's at 33 mm but it could easily go both ways.


yes some of the smaller sizes were marketed as small men's, boys or unisex.....cheers p


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Mmpaste said:


> That SQ is gorgeous.


The addition of applied indices is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks to @Dan-LAX for the great gesture of PIF'ng this great Stand and Case. 
It seems that Timex did put a lot of effort to bring up the 'TX' brand up. Too bad it failed.

Love the stand!

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> fabulous! the "techno-luxury" watch haha. what was the issue with the watch and what did you do to fix it?
> 
> i sent mine to timex and they got it set and running, for the price of a battery replacement. the 300 line?


Pretty sure I owe it to you for getting it fixed. The battery lasted like forever so when the watch died I thought it was broke. Had a local place change the battery and it still didn't work so I was convinced that it was broke. YOU, I am pretty sure, told me about the lifetime free battery replacement so I sent it in with not much hope but it came back this week working again! Thanks!!!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

The Watch Ho said:


> Pretty sure I owe it to you for getting it fixed. The battery lasted like forever so when the watch died I thought it was broke. Had a local place change the battery and it still didn't work so I was convinced that it was broke. YOU, I am pretty sure, told me about the lifetime free battery replacement so I sent it in with not much hope but it came back this week working again! Thanks!!!!


ah yes. i did post about sending my watch for battery replacement and calibration. i sent it early march and it took two months to return, due to world wide shutdown at that time. mine took two months, and i didn't know you took the same steps.

great news that timex philippines pulled through for us both! i'm delighted you got yours up and running with this easy to use service


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Now because I thought this one was broke, that led me to buying 142 watches. From ONE watch my entire life to 142!!! Where were you when my watch first broke!!??  
Oh well, makes a great story and I really like my new collection.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1973 for today....cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Red Wing Bund with some Swiss Cover on Top

Bulova Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

72 auto for Monday......Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

yesterday's wear! serviced and running strong, on a nos pretty perlon. 37mm case.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

a 50 year old Dynabeat for today, love that 8 beats per second sound!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> a 50 year old Dynabeat for today, love that 8 beats per second sound!
> 
> View attachment 15562832


i totally love the dynabeat/electric/electronic sound. that's a great looking watch!

ticka ticka ticka...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> i totally love the dynabeat/electric/electronic sound. that's a great looking watch!
> 
> ticka ticka ticka...


Thanks! It was a Bay find, and I just replaced the worn out and possibly original Speidel stretch band with an inexpensive brown leather one. 
By far my favorite sounding watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

deal alert! $28.50 on amazon. this is a brilliant watch, one timex i feel anyone should have as part of their working collection. they're getting scarce, and at this price it's worth picking up one.

also: easy reader BOLD and weekender 38mm peanuts-linus both $27.50.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Darn you! 
It is YOUR FAULT I bought another Timex.
I found the blackmail Welton for $57 and hadda have it to match my cream dial version.
_sigh_ What will the wife think?



schumacher62 said:


> deal alert! $28.50 on amazon. this is a brilliant watch, one timex i feel anyone should have as part of their working collection. they're getting scarce, and at this price it's worth picking up one.
> 
> also: easy reader BOLD and weekender 38mm peanuts-linus both $27.50.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Darn you!
> It is YOUR FAULT I bought another Timex.
> I found the blackmail Welton for $57 and hadda have it to match my cream dial version.
> _sigh_ What will the wife think?


Yeah, my wife thinks I am hopeless after three Timex showed up in the mail last week. I have now outgrown the nice watch case that she just got for me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Darn you!
> It is YOUR FAULT I bought another Timex.
> I found the blackmail Welton for $57 and hadda have it to match my cream dial version.
> _sigh_ What will the wife think?


oh yeah...i forgot to mention that one...you scored!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1, always a good choice for Timex Tuesday.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1976 ticker.............


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 15564824
> 
> 
> 1976 ticker.............


Nice! I wore my '70 Dynabeat yesterday. Love these!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Nice! I wore my '70 Dynabeat yesterday. Love these!


Thanks ..... me too ...cheers p









1975............


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally got my '78 Q back on a strap so I can wear it. It's good to be back!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

this hideous monster weighing 10 ounces was delivered to me by mistake. i managed to find the seller by a total fluke and forwarded it to its rightful purchaser.

i have to say this watch was so over the top in every way, after a bit i found myself completely under its spell. i didn't try it on, it reeked of cigaret smoke. fascinating!


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thanks to @Dan-LAX for the great gesture of PIF'ng this great Stand and Case.
> It seems that Timex did put a lot of effort to bring up the 'TX' brand up. Too bad it failed.
> 
> Love the stand!
> ...


All of these TX mentions really makes me miss my TX watches I used to have. I loved the techie look to them. The one I miss the most was the TX 400.

It really is too bad that TX never really took off. Great quality watches, albeit a bit over-priced.

Here's the original TX launch promo video:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p............


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x huckberry


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My only PC.......from 2005


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 15566632
> 
> 
> My only PC.......from 2005


that's a fine one paul! black and white-superb.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving TXers! 
not compliant lately... just enjoying the rest of the herd that often gets overlooked. 
This one is new to the Eco Drive herd it got traded for a Gshock.

Very similar to the Field Military... just without having to replace batteries and lights up nicely

Eco Drive BM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Eco Drive Sangría by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Could not get a good pic of this dark green dial "Q" I just got going.....has a usual bevelled crystal.....Cheers p








ps ignore the date ... on most of my vintage watches I do not always change ... hard on these old movt's......


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Yup, definitely liking this Timex thing. Less than a week into owning my first Timex and already ordered a second one-an Expedition Scout for a more field look


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

omar77w said:


> Yup, definitely liking this Timex thing. Less than a week into owning my first Timex and already ordered a second one-an Expedition Scout for a more field look
> View attachment 15568140


...only wait until you get to the Mk1, Waterbury's, or IQ line! I see more TX in your future.

Can you find the Mk1 there? how does it compare in price to the Scout?

Here right now, they are about the same price.. sometimes even cheaper..... but the Mk1 is way above as far as finishing. Also has a dome crystal.

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> ...only wait until you get to the Mk1, Waterbury's, or IQ line! I see more TX in your future.
> 
> Can you find the Mk1 there? how does it compare in price to the Scout?
> 
> ...


Yes, I can find the Mk1, cheaper than the Scout Expedition actually. It was $36 yesterday, just checked and it's $31 today...

I know they're aluminum or stainless steel vs brass on the Scout, and the finishing especially on the silver-case Scout I'm getting looks rougher, but I like it. But I admit I prefer a black dial for a field watch, and my local Amazon only has the Mk1 in the white dial version-it looks exactly like the one you have in the middle! It's the TW2R68300 to be exact, SS version.

I have a question actually-does the SS version also have an acrylic crystal, or is it mineral? On Amazon it says mineral, but I'm skeptical as I know the aluminum version is acrylic, so I'm assuming the SS is similar. At the price though, hard to complain and anything can be buffed out.

This (TW2R96800) is my favorite looking version, but it's on the Global Amazon and needs to be imported, netting $53 instead of $31.
...which isn't too bad actually for such a nice one. But yes, you're tempting me to pull the trigger.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

omar77w said:


> Yes, I can find the Mk1, cheaper than the Scout Expedition actually. It was $36 yesterday, just checked and it's $31 today...
> 
> I know they're aluminum or stainless steel vs brass on the Scout, and the finishing especially on the silver-case Scout I'm getting looks rougher. But I admit I prefer a black dial for a field watch, and my local Amazon only has the Mk1 in the white dial version-it looks exactly like the one you have in the middle! It's the TW2R68300 to be exact, SS version.
> 
> ...


All Mk1 come with an Acrylic crystal. The difference between the Aluminum and the SS case is only .4 ounces... yes I weigh them. My collection now is all Aluminun. Side by Side they are identical.

I traded the SS for this one as it has the green case
TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

the all black on 
TX MK1 Black on Black by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

omar77w said:


> Yup, definitely liking this Timex thing. Less than a week into owning my first Timex and already ordered a second one-an Expedition Scout for a more field look
> View attachment 15568140


Welcome to Timex! Its a slippery slope, I went from 1 to 13 in no time, and I'm probably not done yet!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Gotta wear an American classic to go with the turkey


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well... the day started with the Alpina HSW monitoring the sleep... went to the Citizen BM Field Watch... then put a G shock to work on the garden while there was some sun up... and now back inside.. the wrist gravitated towards the Mk1 ala Bund

Mk1 Bund by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From 1970.....


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> From 1970.....


Sweet Watch.... love the Romans and the Red Spear! .. I mean seconds hand!

Try snapping your picture from about 6 inches farther so that the phone can actually focus on the watch.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sweet Watch.... love the Romans and the Red Spear! .. I mean seconds hand!
> 
> Try snapping your picture from about 6 inches farther so that the phone can actually focus on the watch.


ok thanks mate for the tip....much appreciate...first new phone / camera 
ps second try a bit better.....


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> All Mk1 come with an Acrylic crystal. The difference between the Aluminum and the SS case is only .4 ounces... yes I weigh them. My collection now is all Aluminun. Side by Side they are identical.
> 
> I traded the SS for this one as it has the green case
> TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


The black on black looks awesome... yeah I think I'm already looking at my third Timex purchase.. But will try to slow down a bit and perhaps wait for the black dial to drop from its current $65


LMS70 said:


> Welcome to Timex! Its a slippery slope, I went from 1 to 13 in no time, and I'm probably not done yet!


It really is! I thought digital Casios would be my slippery slope, but nope. Timex has even greater variety and turns out I prefer analog over digital. This enabler club doesn't help either.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Quice... Reisling and a Mk1

TX MK1 Compliant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


>


Can't go wrong with Snoopy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I just saw that the Timex website is advertising a 30% off Black Friday sale. I have been eyeing the top end American Documents line for awhile, and this sale would bring them from $495 down to $346. I have also found them to be very rare on the used market. Wondering whether or not I should pull the trigger on this will be y big dilemma for today.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

LMS70 said:


> I just saw that the Timex website is advertising a 30% off Black Friday sale. I have been eyeing the top end American Documents line for awhile, and this sale would bring them from $495 down to $346. I have also found them to be very rare on the used market. Wondering whether or not I should pull the trigger on this will be y big dilemma for today.


Thinking about the same. Still a tough pill at that price, but way better. Now or never is probably the way to look at it. Leaning toward never for me tho.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I was looking for something on Amazon with a bit more water resistance than my MK1 and came across this. Doesn't seem like a popular model, from the lack of reviews, but I like the look and the 100m water resistance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> I was looking for something on Amazon with a bit more water resistance than my MK1 and came across this. Doesn't seem like a popular model, from the lack of reviews, but I like the look and the 100m water resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expedition Scout? 
Very similar color scheme to the Allied 
Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Expedition Scout?
> Very similar color scheme to the Allied
> Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Mine is an Allied as well. Just a different bezel design, I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Expedition Scout?
> Very similar color scheme to the Allied
> Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


perfect strap. is this original to the watch?


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

The cream New England was down to $23 for Black Friday where I live. Nice pick up. Japanese Epson (Seiko?) movement-no Indiglo but much quieter. Also nice lume.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

omar77w said:


> The cream New England was down to $23 for Black Friday where I live. Nice pick up. Japanese Epson (Seiko?) movement-no Indiglo but much quieter. Also nice lume.
> View attachment 15570890


that's a great watch. very under appreciated and an incredible value in a timex!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a fun timex value on amazon today! the easy reader BOLD.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> a fun timex value on amazon today! the easy reader BOLD.


Cheers paul just ordered the silver / black


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Cheers paul just ordered the silver / black


same! such a score.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

1st elastic strap, very difficult getting it adjusted but I like how it looks so all is good.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> same! such a score.


and needed it like a hole in the head but............


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> that's a great watch. very under appreciated and an incredible value in a timex!


It does go under the radar. There's barely anything about it online, though I've seen the black dial around here a few times and that looks great too.

The thick bezel gives it a rugged yet classic look. And the dial is deep, so the bezel and crystal play with the light nicely.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


Very interesting, Roman numerals on the top and Arabic on the bottom with hour markers at the poles, I don't believe I have seen that before.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> Very interesting, Roman numerals on the top and Arabic on the bottom with hour markers at the poles, I don't believe I have seen that before.


Its called a "California dial"


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


>


This one is cherry!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Sigh* I am blaming all you for this. It's YOUR fault you showed me the Amazon Black Friday sale. Sure my new dark Welton was only $57, and Had the money, and my birthday is coming...But YOU ALL explain this to my wife. *harumpfh*

Naah! Just Kidding! I'm happy as a lark! 
Some have the Midget Collection, I have the Welton Collection. Got them both now. And these are cool! 
Timex really did this watch right. First--Didja know that there are 2 setting positions? The first just changes the hour hand, without stopping the watch. REALLY cool feature for a "cheap" Timex movement. Great design idea!
Second I have never gotten such a nice leather strap. Soft, supple, and made in America!

Timex has really gotten their act together in these last couple years. Truly impressive of them. I hope the Watch World takes notice. Orrr maybe not.. Hmmmmm





  








Timex Welton dark.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Nov 29, 2020












  








Timex Aviator-1.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Jul 24, 2020


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

@AlaskaJohnboy the weltons are super cool! same watch i believe, as the midget. but with the bronze-brass case it looks all the more aged and authentic. glad you've got them in your collection!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

80's era Timex handwinder purchased from my ship's store when I was stationed onboard during my first enlistment in the Navy (1985 -1991).









No separate date set function so if it's been stopped for a while you have a lot of turns to get the date properly set.

Runs about a minute fast per day when fully wound.









Assembled in the Phillipines, the bracelet is pressed and folded metal. I may have paid $20 for it then.










Found it going through a very old box of memorabilia that I forgot I had.

EDIT: After doing a bit of sleuthing I found out its known as a Timex Red Ball Diver. Pretty cool!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

T80 PAC makings its Sunday Run

T 80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Here it is all cleaned up. Nice little piece.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

BOLD.


----------



## Pferdeleder (Sep 17, 2013)

Went from Rolex OP36 earlier this year to this now.. never looked back


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 15573393
> 
> 
> Here it is all cleaned up. Nice little piece.


Very nice !! Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

quite a few cyber monday deals on ashford. mk1's and chronos, waterbury's and chronos, norway's, digitals and quite a lot more. 10% additional for email sign up. ends in 4 hours...


----------



## 1981Eagle (Mar 4, 2018)

I may not have spent a lot on it ... but in a box-lot of jewelry I came across a ladies quartz in gold with an expansion band. I popped off the back, and replaced the battery. It's working fine. She has a Rolex, Breitling and Tag ... all with diamonds. She has an eco-drive with diamonds ... but she needed a beater ... and this will fit the bill nicely. So it's a nice timex that will keep time, and it won't matter if it gets dirty or more scratched up ... and it may even keep as good time as any or all of the quartz she has.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Mk1 Steel


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Two cleaned and running today.....cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Two cleaned and running today.....cheers p
> View attachment 15575597
> 
> 
> View attachment 15575601


this are fabulous paul! lucky man!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> this are fabulous paul! lucky man!


Yes I am in many ways....thanks / cheers p


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

1977 with Crown & Buckle dark khaki.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

Clearly this person believes there *IS* love for Timex:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

gzp said:


> Clearly this person believes there *IS* love for Timex:
> 
> View attachment 15576330


Wow! nice watch but come on, be reasonable!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

These are the 3 that got me started in my Timex journey 12+yrs ago...... 










A gift from a late friend Robert .........


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I adore the Snoopy Marlin, just haven't purchased one.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

At amazon, they have the Timex X Todd Snyder Military Watch for $30.93. Lowest price I've seen for one of the Todd Snyder and Timex collaboration watches. It's the version with the silver tone case, black dial, and olive NATO. Model TW4B05800JR


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Lost my beater (invicta pro diver quartz) in my recent move, so I got an expedition at Target the other day. Promptly put it on a Barton silicone strap. Cool watch for 33 bucks out the door. I find myself looking for excuses to use the indiglo


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> These are the 3 that got me started in my Timex journey 12+yrs ago......
> 
> View attachment 15578003
> 
> ...


Sorry for the loss of your friend. He left you some nice pieces as mementos though.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend. He left you some nice pieces as mementos though.


Thanks mate..much appreciated..cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

perpetualized!


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

1969 Self-Wind


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

gzp said:


> 1969 Self-Wind
> 
> View attachment 15578808


This one looks to be in really good condition. I have a '70 Viscount similar to this but in gold tone and with a date window. I will break it out next week for its once a month wrist time. I don't mess with the round and round date setting to preserve the movement. For that reason I like yours without the date window better.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> This one looks to be in really good condition. I have a '70 Viscount similar to this but in gold tone and with a date window. I will break it out next week for its once a month wrist time. I don't mess with the round and round date setting to preserve the movement. For that reason I like yours without the date window better.


Looks good and runs well too, I got lucky. I like the look without the date and I agree, if you don't wear it every day, trying to keep the date correct is too big a hassle. Would love to see the gold version.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

gzp said:


> Looks good and runs well too, I got lucky. I like the look without the date and I agree, if you don't wear it every day, trying to keep the date correct is too big a hassle. Would love to see the gold version.


My bad, its silvertone with a goldish face, I confused this with one of my hand winders. Here is mine.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice ones....here is 2 of my 69 gold tones.......cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Huckberry.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Such a good looking chronograph!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just arrived "Bold ER" on blk Barton canvas..... Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Just arrived "Bold ER" on blk Barton canvas..... Cheers p
> View attachment 15579760


super nice paul! it's just right, isn't it? fine choice!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> super nice paul! it's just right, isn't it? fine choice!


It's a keeper...thanks mate...cheers p


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

LMS70 said:


> I just saw that the Timex website is advertising a 30% off Black Friday sale. I have been eyeing the top end American Documents line for awhile, and this sale would bring them from $495 down to $346. I have also found them to be very rare on the used market. Wondering whether or not I should pull the trigger on this will be y big dilemma for today.


Did you get one?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Liking the dome more than I expected. $30 pretty well spent.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wore my Snyder for the first time yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Betterthere said:


> Did you get one?
> View attachment 15579863


Not yet. I am pretty sure I will be getting a watch or two for Christmas. I am going to hold this one back as a reward to myself if I get this promotion I put in for, which would also come with a move back to the DC area. Yours looks very nice!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

omar77w said:


> Liking the dome more than I expected. $30 pretty well spent.


That dome is lovely. Though it only took a few days to put a nice scratch on mine. But that's what Polywatch is for 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

There's a $5 coupon on this black-dial Mk1 Aluminum on Amazon bringing down its price to just $23


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Skeptical said:


> That dome is lovely. Though it only took a few days to put a nice scratch on mine. But that's what Polywatch is for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know this is definitely coming lol. Just pretend it's a feature like it is on the Speedmaster Moonwatch 

Don't want acrylic on all my watches, but on this one, I don't mind it for the dome


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SS case & single-domed crystal = one of my favorite T-series.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

omar77w said:


> Liking the dome more than I expected. $30 pretty well spent.
> View attachment 15580242
> 
> View attachment 15580243


I have a few MK1s, and I think this is the best one Timex has done so far. Absolute steal for $30!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

LMS70 said:


> Not yet. I am pretty sure I will be getting a watch or two for Christmas. I am going to hold this one back as a reward to myself if I get this promotion I put in for, which would also come with a move back to the DC area. Yours looks very nice!


Thx.. It's well made I think.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

in anticipation of the new cabourn release, arriving soon.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15582661
> 
> View attachment 15582662
> 
> View attachment 15582663


I regret that I wasn't so keen on Timex when these were available. This one and the yellow, "have a nice day" watch are some of my largest regrets in my watch life.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mmpaste said:


> I regret that I wasn't so keen on Timex when these were available. This one and the yellow, "have a nice day" watch are some of my largest regrets in my watch life.


I have seen the "Have a Nice Day" recently on The Bay. Not sure if you have tried to look there to replace it or not, but it may be an option.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

omar77w said:


> Liking the dome more than I expected. $30 pretty well spent.
> View attachment 15580242
> 
> View attachment 15580243


Welcome to the Club... I wonder what is going to happen to that new Scout you just got,....


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome to the Club... I wonder what is going to happen to that new Scout you just got,....


Haha you were correct about the Mk1's finishing and domed crystal. Happy purchase and glad I went with it.

I'm actually still waiting for my Scout to arrive. Taking really long to get here (will probably need another 5 days). I expect it'll still get its fair share of wrist time. It's a black dial with thicker bezels, so it's different enough.

But the question is what will my next field-style watch look like. I highly expect it'll be another Mk1 especially at these prices


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15582661
> 
> View attachment 15582662
> 
> View attachment 15582663


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the right watch on the wrong strap. but just for now...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> I regret that I wasn't so keen on Timex when these were available. This one and the yellow, "have a nice day" watch are some of my largest regrets in my watch life.


Don't remember a yellow "Have a Nice Day", but this one is available:

"It's Nice That MK1" for $28.49


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Don't remember a yellow "Have a Nice Day", but this one is available:
> 
> "It's Nice That MK1" for $28.49











the chinatown market collab


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A big box arrived in the mail from Timex today. 19 more days until I get to see what's inside.
Until then, one of my favorite weekend watches...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Cruising on the bay tonight and came across this awesome display case. I blew my budget on watches so wanted to share it here.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

one from 74


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Don't remember a yellow "Have a Nice Day", but this one is available:
> 
> "It's Nice That MK1" for $28.49


Couldn't remember what it was called but schumaker62 found it; the china town colab- with the "have a nice day" smiley. Anyway, my phone gets filled with screen capture watch pics that i always mean to look up and maybe hunt down at a more appropriate time. Usually, said quest results in an unobtanium watch or an unobtanium price. Sad and ironic really, when you consider the watch in question is so freaking happy.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 15585468
> 
> 
> one from 74


super sweet paul! what gorgeous condition this is in. runs well also?!


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

it looks my 12 year old beloved timex expedition is about to be retired since it's been resetting itself even though the battery is relatively new and it's tightly screwed in its place. 

but still, i'm hoping there's a remedy available for its malaise. any ideas from you guys?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> super sweet paul! what gorgeous condition this is in. runs well also?!


Thanks Paul....yes it runs great....cheers p..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

argyle_underground said:


> it looks my 12 year old beloved timex expedition is about to be retired since it's been resetting itself even though the battery is relatively new and it's tightly screwed in its place.
> 
> but still, i'm hoping there's a remedy available for its malaise. any ideas from you guys?


Could you post a pic of the watch.
Sounds like an LCD?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Could you post a pic of the watch.
> Sounds like an LCD?


As requested.

It was actually in a coma and it just came to when i picked it up to take a pic of it. Very unusual.










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

If you took this sound and amplified it, you would swear there was a ticking time bomb nearby.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1970.....


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Just saw an ad for the new Q Timex Marmont Reissue. Is it me or is it basically just a Milano XL with a Q on the dial and a $70 price increase?









Q Timex 1975 Reissue Day-Date 38mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


First released in the 1970s, our original Q Timex watches gave a new generation a modern watch with quartz technology. Our Q Timex Reissue Day-Date circa 1975 has been recreated for today, with inspirations drawn from the louche glamor of 1970s fashion and design. Featuring a stainless-steel...




www.timex.com


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

wgroves said:


> Just saw an ad for the new Q Timex Marmont Reissue. Is it me or is it basically just a Milano XL with a Q on the dial and a $70 price increase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't see it very well in their rendering but this case actually has a concave side going from the crystal to the lugs. I have one of the original Q watches this is based on and the case shape is very dynamic and wears great.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

One of my non-vintage Timex....cheers p .)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew "Military Platoon" on Shell Cordovan No 8









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

wgroves said:


> Just saw an ad for the new Q Timex Marmont Reissue. Is it me or is it basically just a Milano XL with a Q on the dial and a $70 price increase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me that the case is different. Closer to my old-old school (left), than my newer-old school (right). 
I think it looks great and can hope for a silver toned one.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount, on its once a month outing when the dates align.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p.......


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

My old eyes suggested it might be time for a larger display.

Ironman Essential 30


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p .....  1977


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Two cleaned and running today.....cheers p
> View attachment 15575597


I've got one of those little red ball divers, still on the original bracelet. I bought it back in the mid 80s and it still keeps good time if I keep it fully wound.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two NOS snoopys on fresh timex bands. 76 and 77. possibly never worn, and as-new.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

The latest addition to my vintage Timex collection is this small diver which I think is from the 1970s, the first photo is how I bought it on Ebay and I had a bezel that came with a job lot of Timex parts I bought, I will be getting a more suitable coloured strap when the supplier I get them from has more stock.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Mark Manley said:


> The latest addition to my vintage Timex collection is this small diver which I think is from the 1970s, the first photo is how I bought it on Ebay and I had a bezel that came with a job lot of Timex parts I bought, I will be getting a more suitable coloured strap when the supplier I get them from has more stock.
> View attachment 15597706
> 
> View attachment 15597708


Very nice !! Great job Mark ..... Cheers p


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mark Manley said:


> The latest addition to my vintage Timex collection is this small diver which I think is from the 1970s, the first photo is how I bought it on Ebay and I had a bezel that came with a job lot of Timex parts I bought, I will be getting a more suitable coloured strap when the supplier I get them from has more stock.
> View attachment 15597706
> 
> View attachment 15597708


Interesting, I've never seen a bezel running backwards like that.? Nice job on the resto...


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Prdrers said:


> Interesting, I've never seen a bezel running backwards like that.? Nice job on the resto...


Thank you, I have four vintage Timex divers and three of them are back to front like that, I think someone at Timex misunderstood the purpose of the bezel, possibly the same person who thought it was ok to put 25 metres on a watch that is just about waterproof enough to wear in the bath.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mark Manley said:


> Thank you, I have four vintage Timex divers and three of them are back to front like that, I think someone at Timex misunderstood the purpose of the bezel, possibly the same person who thought it was ok to put 25 metres on a watch that is just about waterproof enough to wear in the bath.


Very cool, and even more unique! 👍🏼


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm wrapping this now for my wife, its a build your own Weekender direct from Timex. I have converted her to the Timex side, and I saw her looking at these, so hopefully I designed a good combination for her.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Another pic of my funky little red ball diver. I'm starting to like it more than I ever did buying it 35 years ago.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## EldoEsq (Oct 11, 2020)

1979...$9 at an antique shop...$10 Ebay strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EldoEsq said:


> 1979...$9 at an antique shop...$10 Ebay strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Find!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Another great find in a box of "Timex joblot spares or repairs" I bought on Ebay was this early diver, I am presuming early as it has the somewhat optimistic depth rating in feet rather than metres and unlike other Timex of the period there is no date on the dial. There is just one problem as shown in the second photo the case back was missing, I did contact the seller to ask if it was laying around somewhere but he said no, unfortunately it is different to any other Timex I own and I think they put more effort into making this one waterproof looking at the design.
Does anyone know of a supplier of used Timex parts who may be able to help? I can find specialist suppliers of more upmarket brands but not Timex, that is assuming no one here has any parts for this watch they may wish to sell.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Recent acquisition, 1970's Timex 'Kolchak' Dynabeat


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

I really need to wear this more often, it's a great little watch.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mark Manley said:


> Another great find in a box of "Timex joblot spares or repairs" I bought on Ebay was this early diver, I am presuming early as it has the somewhat optimistic depth rating in feet rather than metres and unlike other Timex of the period there is no date on the dial. There is just one problem as shown in the second photo the case back was missing, I did contact the seller to ask if it was laying around somewhere but he said no, unfortunately it is different to any other Timex I own and I think they put more effort into making this one waterproof looking at the design.
> Does anyone know of a supplier of used Timex parts who may be able to help? I can find specialist suppliers of more upmarket brands but not Timex, that is assuming no one here has any parts for this watch they may wish to sell.
> 
> View attachment 15601479
> ...


I recently contacted Timex trying to get old service manuals for vintage Timex. While they were not helpful with this request, they did send the name of a retired Timex employee who is still servicing them. His name is Fred Bitzer, and he is located in Florida. They gave his number, 727-376-4102. Maybe he has the part you need.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

LMS70 said:


> I recently contacted Timex trying to get old service manuals for vintage Timex. While they were not helpful with this request, they did send the name of a retired Timex employee who is still servicing them. His name is Fred Bitzer, and he is located in Florida. They gave his number, 727-376-4102. Maybe he has the part you need.


Thanks for that, I will contact him.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew Military









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

on queue for Gym 
TX BST47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

I really like their snoopy watches. Haven't gotten around to buying one though...


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Timex is definitely an American rite of passage watch thru puberty


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

southswell said:


> Timex is definitely an American rite of passage watch thru puberty


Diaper dispensers are found at F2...

TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

southswell said:


> Timex is definitely an American rite of passage watch thru puberty


Wait, I never moved on from Timex, does this mean I'm stuck in puberty?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Yeah. Every kid should have one they have to wind up every day and hear ticking. I know I did.... and I know my 2 boys (6 and 9) also do. Back in the day Timexes were it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A "passage watch thru puberty"?

This guy has rites I do not want to know more about.

A comparison pic of 2 J Crew - I like the beveled & domed crystal on these:


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Those look great, @cayabo.

Got this 36mm steel Camper this week.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

One for the office, one for the wild.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

When did Timex stop mfg the TW2P75100 ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Field Day Friday

Field Day Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Field Day Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

NTMG said:


> When did Timex stop mfg the TW2P75100 ?
> View attachment 15605127


Hummm.

This is a difficult question.
A. Timex never announces the "end of production".
B. Some watches seem to got out of production only to return to the Timex web site 6-18 months later. Several Todd Snyder and Snoopy watches have re-entered production.
C. NOS Timex are everywhere and muddy the waters as to when production has ceased.
D. I think many models are only produced 1 time, and then inventory is slowly depleted: ie, production on this model could have been over by the time it was introduced.
E. I received, from Timex, a new watch with a 4-year-old manf stamp on the case-back

and blah blah blah blah blah...

Waterbury "Explorer" production probably ended 1.5-2 years ago.
Still available brand new on Amazon for $70.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Well that's watches for ya. Either get it when it's new, risk waiting till the price goes down, or move on.
I am still debating the Bulova stars & stripes Chronograph, and a Timex red Marlin.

To go with my green Marlin, ya kno.




  








Green marlin on Christmas.JPG




__
AlaskaJohnboy


__
Dec 18, 2020


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Bought this a couple of years ago because it intrigued me, because it is a Time that represents everything Timex is not....automatic, complicated, surprisingly elegant IMO...I have never worn it, still has tags on it. I just enjoy owning it and checking it out every now and then.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Bought this a couple of years ago because it intrigued me, because it is a Time that represents everything Timex is not....automatic, complicated, surprisingly elegant IMO...I have never worn it, still has tags on it. I just enjoy owning it and checking it out every now and then.
> 
> View attachment 15605986
> View attachment 15605987


intriguing! until what year is the year setting good for?

wear it! it's very nice.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> intriguing! until what year is the year setting food for?
> 
> wear it! it's very nice.


I have no idea lol


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I have no idea lol


*good for. lolz.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Hummm.
> 
> This is a difficult question.
> A. Timex never announces the "end of production".
> ...


But when did it enter the design phase? Concept of operations? marketing? Testing? When did the board meet to discuss ROI? Why Philippines instead of India? Why is there not a Waterbury Expedition? Why are there not any Stainless Steel Expeditions? .... 

I got a real good one.... What makes an Expedition an Expedition? Why is the Mk1 NOT an expedition?  Inquiring minds want to know....




  








20170328 161232 COLLAGE




__
Wolfsatz


__
Apr 13, 2017








The Not an Expedition Mk1 
Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on vintage perlon.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

sometimes you win! wish i knew more about the "20th century collection."

birth year reissue!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> But when did it enter the design phase? Concept of operations? marketing? Testing? When did the board meet to discuss ROI? Why Philippines instead of India? Why is there not a Waterbury Expedition? Why are there not any Stainless Steel Expeditions? ....
> 
> I got a real good one.... What makes an Expedition an Expedition? Why is the Mk1 NOT an expedition?  Inquiring minds want to know....
> 
> ...


The Acadia was an Expedition but isn't anymore - why?

I have an Expedition Chrono that's stainless steel - but it's PVD Black.

Timex seems very haphazard and successful. Maybe it's their business plan - works for Vostok.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> sometimes you win! wish i knew more about the "20th century collection."
> 
> birth year reissue!


You got another great one mate !! Cheers


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> sometimes you win! wish i knew more about the "20th century collection."
> 
> birth year reissue!


Very interesting.

"10" would put year of manufacture as 2014.

Never seen this one before.

All stainless steel and the crystal remind me of the Redwing Waterbury (which started the whole Waterbury collection).
But, the Redwing Waterbury was introduced in 2016.

So this model must have "inspired" Todd Snyder.

The style is very 20th century (a bit more Seiko than Timex imo) and very cool.

(There was a diver reissue about the same time - Wolfsatz has brandon\'s - that had the same type of marketing box, a UGxxxx model number, 2 straps and a radiused crystal).

Vintage 1978 UG0108


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> sometimes you win! wish i knew more about the "20th century collection."
> 
> birth year reissue!


Thre bracelet looks sharp!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thre bracelet looks sharp!


thanks @Wolfsatz! it does appear to be of a certain quality. i'm pretty happy with the overall presentation.


----------



## agile-ra (Jun 23, 2020)

This is my most worn watch.


----------



## agile-ra (Jun 23, 2020)

Double post*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

meow!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

reppin my favorite country to the north!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> reppin my favorite country to the north!


Cheers P


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Navi XL 41mm Fabric Strap Watch Featuring NASA Logo on Dial - Timex US


We’re celebrating the 50th anniversary of the lunar landing. This design takes our vintage-inspired diver-style watch with a blue fabric strap and adds the NASA logo to the dial. By land, sea or even space—this watch is the perfect companion for wherever your adventures take you. Timex




www.timex.com





so, this popped up today. 20% off with HURRY20

NASA Navi XL


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome to the Club... I wonder what is going to happen to that new Scout you just got,....


Had the Scout for a few days now... I think you're right, the Mk1 feels much nicer, at least to my 6.3" wrists. Been trying hard to enjoy the Scout as much as I like its looks, but something about its completely flat caseback design (as opposed to chamfered edges) or the 49mm lug-to-lug (vs 47mm on the Mk1) makes it really dig against my wrist bone in an uncomfortable way-I wear my watches right on top of the bone.

Alas. I'm sure the 36mm Scout would fit better but even then, I'd probably rather go with the Camper instead. Seems like it and the Mk1 are the way to go for my wrists!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

omar77w said:


> Had the Scout for a few days now... I think you're right, the Mk1 feels much nicer, at least to my 6.3" wrists. Been trying hard to enjoy the Scout as much as I like its looks, but something about its completely flat caseback design (as opposed to chamfered edges) or the 49mm lug-to-lug (vs 47mm on the Mk1) makes it really dig against my wrist bone in an uncomfortable way-I wear my watches right on top of the bone.
> 
> Alas. I'm sure the 36mm Scout would fit better but even then, I'd probably rather go with the Camper instead. Seems like it and the Mk1 are the way to go for my wrists!


The 36mm SS Mk1 is pretty nice.. perhaps to small for me.. but I'm tempted just as a collector's item. 
it has a great price too!


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Waterbury Red Wing 38mm:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

eek! even cheaper now with code HURRY20

wtf timex? under $80 shipped.

only through this link. i can't find it at timex.com









Navi XL 41mm Fabric Strap Watch Featuring NASA Logo on Dial - Timex US


We’re celebrating the 50th anniversary of the lunar landing. This design takes our vintage-inspired diver-style watch with a blue fabric strap and adds the NASA logo to the dial. By land, sea or even space—this watch is the perfect companion for wherever your adventures take you. Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> eek! even cheaper now with code HURRY20
> 
> wtf timex? under $80 shipped.
> 
> ...


Hurry up and Get it... Still does not beat my Allied Crhono with knurled case price.... but if the space calls you home... then go for it...

TX IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tight 1-way bezel, decent lume, 100M WR, Shock Resistant, recessed crystal and guarded crown = excellent value.
(The original rubber strap is still in great condition.)

While I really like the solid, quality style and feel of the case; I'm not too excited about the serif font of the date-wheel.
The texture-lines around the perimeter of the dial don't show up in everyday use like they do in some pics. It makes me do a double-take from screen to wrist every time.
The polished inside-lip of the bezel adds a subtle bit of pizzazz and matches the hands.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

NOS 71 electric


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 68roadrunner (Dec 14, 2012)

Just came in today!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

68roadrunner said:


> Just came in today!
> View attachment 15614216


Check!

Now step up (with a better price) with one of these
Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> NOS 71 electric


Very nice !! There must have been a stock of these left in an old warehouse somewhere...I was able to obtain a couple from watch guy in NJ,,,Cheers for now 🎅 ⌚


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Very nice !! There must have been a stock of these left in an old warehouse somewhere...I was able to obtain a couple from watch guy in NJ,,,Cheers for now
> View attachment 15614814


i think we bought from the same guy haha!

a pleasure having this in common with you paul!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> i think we bought from the same guy haha!
> 
> a pleasure having this in common with you paul!


That is funny....I have know him for yrs and just heard from him again yesterday....cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Many yrs ago during Christmas Vacation...this was one of the first dirty old discarded Timex I pulled apart, cleaned, lubed, got running and keeping good time.....then with some pride of accomplishment just put it away in a box labelled "running" and went on to the nxt.......pulled out this morning, gave it a wind and away it went !! Everything went well as I remember except when reassembling I caught the sweep and bent it out of shape....with no replacement I did the best I could to straighten....with a crook still there that's the way it will stay......cheers p  🎄 
From 1974....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

''Is there no love for Timex' .....


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 15614952
> 
> 
> ''Is there no love for Timex' .....


Grab a handful and pass the bag, plenty for everyone.


----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


>


I really love the yellow dial version of this watch. Unfortunately, it's hard to find and IMO a little too pricey. Maybe one day I'll find a good deal on a used one! In the meantime, enjoying Christmas Eve with my plain ole mk1.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I played a bit trying to come up with the right pair to post this picture. A pair that represents TX very well. Started with the Mk1 first choice; but then realized than the Midget better represents Timex heritage a tad better. The IQ while not an expedition; I see the Expedition heart given the field watch characteristics. The strap combos also helped narrow down the choices. I know I can come up with another pair just as good with a W'bury and a Weekender. But these are looking home tonight being Christmas Eve.

Feliz Navidad to you all TXers!

TX Christmas's by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a really neat gift tonight.

My grandfather was an immigrant farmer who built everything he had from the ground up. He built a legacy of success that will bless generations. He had means to buy fancy watches, but I always remember him wearing these old Timexes. He died the day after Thanksgiving this year.

He had given me the one on the left, a couple years ago. Tonight, my mom gave me the one on the right. It was the one I remember him wearing in my teenage years, but didn't know he still had. It's non-functioning, but I plan on giving it a good cleaning and overhaul, and hopefully restoring it to working condition. Even if I can't, I'm pretty grateful to now have both the watches he wore for the last 25 years.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Merry Christmas to my Timex friends on here


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Christmas day project....in lock-down so real quiet day....
From 1975, cleaned, lubed, new crystal and nos gold crown (had no silver replacement)......on C&B perlon...ready to wear tomorrow (maybe)....
Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

looks familiar? 
the $5 Daiso quartz.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> looks familiar?
> the $5 Daiso quartz.


ebay is plagued of similar and cheap knock offs.

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Do you know what mov't is in the Midget? ... Thanks / Cheers p


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> looks familiar?
> the $5 Daiso quartz.


Saw that the other day in the store. How inaccurate is the timekeeping? I presume very.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> Saw that the other day in the store. How inaccurate is the timekeeping? I presume very.


it's a japanese quartz, so it's as accurate as one could ask for. mine is spot on after a week, the length i've owned it. i won't presume it's less accurate only because it's fun and cheap and the price of a latte haha.

there are plenty of reviews but who wouldn't grab a few just because?






500 yen Daiso Military Watch, bit like Timex Camper


Made in China, retails for 500 yen, about $4.50, sold at the Daiso stores in Japan. like a dollar store.



randomfootage.homestead.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

delighted with this heavy old Q.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

schumacher62 said:


> it's a japanese quartz, so it's as accurate as one could ask for. mine is spot on after a week, the length i've owned it. i won't presume it's less accurate only because it's fun and cheap and the price of a latte haha.
> 
> there are plenty of reviews but who wouldn't grab a few just because?
> 
> ...


I'd like to try one out, what store is best?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Do you know what mov't is in the Midget? ... Thanks / Cheers p


Sorry Paul.. I have no idea...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sorry Paul.. I have no idea...





Wolfsatz said:


> Sorry Paul.. I have no idea...


Thanks anyway mate...have had mine for over 4 months and only out 1 sec so far...... Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Thanks anyway mate...have had mine for over 4 months and only out 1 sec so far...... Cheers p


Mine also made it to my timing spreadsheet... so I'll let you know what the deviance is from Nov DST to March DST.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ox71 said:


> I'd like to try one out, what store is best?


Daiso store! is probably the only place you can find them. it's a japanese imported goods store.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw some there but it was a bulk buy item with 10 or 20 units for $60?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> looks familiar?
> the $5 Daiso quartz.


I don't see the resemblence.

Bernie getting good treatment 
TSC Bernie by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> it's a japanese quartz, so it's as accurate as one could ask for. mine is spot on after a week, the length i've owned it. i won't presume it's less accurate only because it's fun and cheap and the price of a latte haha.
> 
> there are plenty of reviews but who wouldn't grab a few just because?
> 
> ...


Great write up in that link. You've got my curiosity piqued. I happen to be in Japan right now, and definitely will be looking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> Great write up in that link. You've got my curiosity piqued. I happen to be in Japan right now, and definitely will be looking. Thanks for sharing!


just find a Daiso store!

envious of your travels.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A Timex Christmas gift trio!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> A Timex Christmas gift trio!
> 
> View attachment 15618457
> View attachment 15618457


First time I see a TX GPS from the F71 crowd. what are your impressions ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

two very special values at huckberry.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 68roadrunner (Dec 14, 2012)

Another one.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> First time I see a TX GPS from the F71 crowd. what are your impressions ?


This is my first Smart Watch, and I haven't had a lot of time of time to learn all its features yet, but first impressions, overall good. I got my wife a FitBit 4, but wanted something more watchlike for myself, and suggested this as a gift idea for me. Positives, as one would expect from a watch meant to be worn for workouts, it is lightweight, has large buttons, and the rubber band is very stretchy, so you can really snug it up. For negatives, my eyes are not as good as they used to be, and the font size and color of the date and step counter are hard to read without my glasses. If this has not been done here previously, I will right a product review in a few weeks once I have had more time to learn its features.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

Recently acquired Expedition. I really like it, it's solid and heavy, feels like it was made to survive. Second picture is the watch on a homemade elastic band.








DIY Homemade Elastic Strap


I had given some thought to using suspenders as a source of material for a watch strap. In TJ Maxx one day, I happened to notice a set of children's suspenders on a rack, $4.99. These are 1 inch, 24-25mm. The suspender slider is used to secure the strap. Two double layer straps can be made...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#SirWallace has a sweet tooth

Sweet Tooth by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> #SirWallace has a sweet tooth
> 
> Sweet Tooth by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's Bernie brah..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> That's Bernie brah..


Just making sure that you are paying attention!!! LOL


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

I just recently picked these up on clearance at a department store, $70 for both. They have renewed my appreciation for Timex. I haven't owned one for years.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bcoat5 said:


> I just recently picked these up on clearance at a department store, $70 for both. They have renewed my appreciation for Timex. I haven't owned one for years.
> 
> View attachment 15624412
> View attachment 15624415


Great deal on two very good watches.. they are not entry level timex.... the top one (Fairfield) is totally under appreciated.

What model is the bottom one.. is that the Milano?

Where did you get that deal?


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Great deal on two very good watches.. they are not entry level timex.... the top one (Fairfield) is totally under appreciated.
> 
> What model is the bottom one.. is that the Milano?
> 
> Where did you get that deal?


Yes the gilt one is from the Milano line and I got the deal in Macy's. I overheard the sales lady give the clearance price to another customer and I jumped on it since I know the Milano is usually around $100. We were only there browsing the Bulova's and little did I know my wife was testing to see if I would like the one she got me for Christmas.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bcoat5 said:


> Yes the gilt one is from the Milano line and I got the deal in Macy's. I overheard the sales lady give the clearance price to another customer and I jumped on it since I know the Milano is usually around $100. We were only there browsing the Bulova's and little did I know my wife was testing to see if I would like the one she got me for Christmas.


Didn't know that Macy's is selling Timex now... that is awesome... as that means that they should carry the items that are on the Timex website.. or close.

Both watches are usually at around $100 each for MSRP... so that is a very good deal. The Fairfield also has a 38mm case meant for women. So you could pair it if your wife digs it too.


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Didn't know that Macy's is selling Timex now... that is awesome... as that means that they should carry the items that are on the Timex website.. or close.
> 
> Both watches are usually at around $100 each for MSRP... so that is a very good deal. The Fairfield also has a 38mm case meant for women. So you could pair it if your wife digs it too.


I didn't realize they had Timex either. However, they were all on clearance so not sure if they will continue to have them, at least for the store I was at.


----------



## acanak (Aug 15, 2017)

JUST GOT THE FALCON EYE. LOVE IT


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

acanak said:


> JUST GOT THE FALCON EYE. LOVE IT


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

acanak said:


> JUST GOT THE FALCON EYE. LOVE IT


I just got the DSOM... 
TX New England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

How 'bout some low stakes but potential high enjoyment deals to get the Timex fans started in the New Year? What follows are six quartz offerings at Ashford, each with something going for it, that range from $18 to $42.74, at much lower prices than I've seen elsewhere, both now and historically. I know that Wolfsatz and Miggyd87 are big proponents of the Mk1s. For those wary of Timex's infamous loud ticking (despite the licking), the chronograph movements are said to be considerably quieter. I'm not one to enable, or to judge, but I will point out that those so-inclined could buy all six for $153.72. I bought two (numbers 2 and 5) for myself. Happy 2021!

*(1) Timex Fairfield* for $18 and free shipping w/ code ASHTI18 
CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK TO THE FAIRFIELD









*(2) Timex Mk1 Aluminum - Silver* for $18 and free shipping w/ code ASHTI18
CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK TO THE MK1 ALUMINUM - SILVER









*(3) Timex Mk1 Aluminum - "Copperish"* for $18 and free shipping w/ code ASHTI18
CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK TO THE MK 1 ALUMINUM - "COPPERISH"









*(4) Timex Mk1 Aluminum - Silver Chrono* for $28.49 and free shipping w/ code HOT5
CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK TO THE MK1 ALUMINUM - SILVER CHRONO









*(5) Timex Mk1 Aluminum - "Copperish" Chrono* for $28.49 and free shipping w/ code HOT5
CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK TO THE MK1 ALUMINUM - "COPPERISH" CHRONO









*(6) Timex Waterbury Chrono* for $42.74 and free shipping w/ code HOT5
CLICK HERE FOR THE LINK TO THE WATERBURY CHRONO


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have been enjoying my new Weekender this week, but thought it was time for a strap change. This is one of the build your own models from the Timex website. My wife went with the personalized Indiglo.


----------



## mattbarker007 (Nov 26, 2019)

I bought this from Timex Japan and love it.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mattbarker007 said:


> I bought this from Timex Japan and love it.
> 
> View attachment 15628082


Does it have the two tone Indiglo?


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Damn that Timex deal is good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mattbarker007 said:


> I bought this from Timex Japan and love it.
> 
> View attachment 15628082


UR Quattro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

If you are on a budget and do not want to buy more watches.... do not go to Ashford....

a lot of great timex watches for very cheap. Some beating even used Ebay prices.






Search results for: 'timex'


Shop luxury watches for men and women at Ashford.com. All high end watches are listed with discount pricing and come with a 2 yr. warranty and FREE shipping!




www.ashford.com





Ash Ford by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

more timex Shenannigans.... Mk1 re issue.. or Camper with a new name and a bigger price?









MK1 36mm Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


The Timex Archive project combines several decades of standout watch design with the modern know-how we’ve acquired along the way, a true expression of the values we’ve upheld since the beginning. Part of the MK1 collection, the MK1 36mm resin model is a re-release of the first Camper model from...




www.timex.com





this is why timex get such a bad rep



> *Overpriced, abysmal, toy-like quality*
> The elastic nato strap on this watch is cheap and began to pill and frizz within several days of wear. This watch is also extremely delicate, dropping it onto a wood or linoleum floor from even a few feet caused the case back to pop off. The watch is also not water resistant-within a week of receiving mine I took it for a short swim and it filled with water almost immediately. I collect Swiss watches but the MKI always enchanted me because it was my first watch as a child. I figured I would give this a try, extremely disappointed, even at around 80 bucks it's extremely overpriced. Very sad to me!


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

mattbarker007 said:


> I bought this from Timex Japan and love it.
> 
> View attachment 15628082


How does one go about ordering from Timex japan? Is there a trick to getting it to accept a foreign address?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

There is only one watch on my wish list for 2021 but the problem is Timex haven't made it yet, I would like a MK1 white dial with a mechanical movement to go with my khaki dialed model so fingers crossed that Timex see the light and what I am sure is the demand and produce them. The good news is I managed to get an order in for a Marlin black dial before Timex UK sold out and hope to have that by next week.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> more timex Shenannigans.... Mk1 re issue.. or Camper with a new name and a bigger price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy open for battery change? 
_
This watch is also extremely delicate, dropping it onto a wood or linoleum floor from even a few feet caused the case back to pop off. _


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

unbeatable price on this 34mm handwinding PRIDE watch from todd snyder. the colorflicks reissue.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> unbeatable price on this 36mm handwinding PRIDE watch from todd snyder. the colorflicks reissue.


Fascinating watch. I like it. Note that this is in the 34mm Marlin mechanical case (maybe it's 36mm when including crown).


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

I gambled 4 bucks on this Electric Model 40 from 1969 at the Lupus Foundation thrift store yesterday. Took it home and put a battery in it, shook it a few times and it started ticking away. Lost about a minute since the battery. Not bad for a 50+ year-old used watch that was cheap to begin with. This is not a quartz version. It's a hybrid. It's got a mechanical movement with a magnetic balance powered by a L44/357 battery.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Kewrock said:


> I gambled 4 bucks on this Electric Model 40 from 1969 at the Lupus Foundation thrift store yesterday. Took it home and put a battery in it, shook it a few times and it started ticking away. Lost about a minute since the battery. Not bad for a 50+ year-old used watch that was cheap to begin with. This is not a quartz version. It's a hybrid. It's got a mechanical movement with a magnetic balance powered by a L44/357 battery.
> View attachment 15630249


Back at ya, very fun watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^ but where are the fire works ^^^

Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

schumacher62 said:


>


My favorite advertising mascot since I was a kid in the 70's. I found a Charlie Tuna watch at a garage sale a couple years ago. I put a battery in it, but it was dead. It wasn't a Timex though. It was a cheap unbranded with a cardboard printed dial. I gave it away with some other advertising stuff on Ebay.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> Fascinating watch. I like it. Note that this is in the 34mm Marlin mechanical case (maybe it's 36mm when including crown).


yes. it's a 34. my typo!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Kewrock said:


> I gambled 4 bucks on this Electric Model 40 from 1969 at the Lupus Foundation thrift store yesterday. Took it home and put a battery in it, shook it a few times and it started ticking away. Lost about a minute since the battery. Not bad for a 50+ year-old used watch that was cheap to begin with. This is not a quartz version. It's a hybrid. It's got a mechanical movement with a magnetic balance powered by a L44/357 battery.
> View attachment 15630249


a total score! it's the one roman numeral dialed timex i would love to own. white and black, with that bold red seconds pointer. so happy you've got it running!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Kewrock said:


> I gambled 4 bucks on this Electric Model 40 from 1969 at the Lupus Foundation thrift store yesterday. Took it home and put a battery in it, shook it a few times and it started ticking away. Lost about a minute since the battery. Not bad for a 50+ year-old used watch that was cheap to begin with. This is not a quartz version. It's a hybrid. It's got a mechanical movement with a magnetic balance powered by a L44/357 battery.
> View attachment 15630249


Very nice find !! Cheers p.....


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Who needs a Rolex when you have a Timex Just Day/Date .... Cheers p *


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


Just reading more about your election results.....that watch makes me smile Paul


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Sunday Folks !

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Found this online, VH31 sweeping hand quartz mod for MK1:


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Two wrists, two Timex Ironmans (Ironmen?)


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

PAUL H. said:


> Very nice find !! Cheers p.....


Well, it was fun while it lasted. It stopped working at 815 this morning. Now it only ticks a few times when I tap it against my palm . I guess I'll eventually find a use for the strap. It's perfect.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Enabler Crowd...

has anyone seen this tone of green on a 5 ring Nato with copper hardware?

Mk1 Quattro by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Kewrock said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted. It stopped working at 815 this morning. Now it only ticks a few times when I tap it against my palm . I guess I'll eventually find a use for the strap. It's perfect.


Buy a spray can of "electronic contact cleaner"....take off the case back and give the mov't a "very light" spray....let dry.....give the watch a bit of a twist to get the mov't going and see what happens....good luck cheers p  (pm me if any questions)


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

PAUL H. said:


> Buy a spray can of "electronic contact cleaner"....take off the case back and give the mov't a "very light" spray....let dry.....give the watch a bit of a twist to get the mov't going and see what happens....good luck cheers p  (pm me if any questions)


Thanks! I have that stuff. I didn't even think of it. I have both kinds. With or without lubricant? I'm thinking without. That oil is forced everywhere.
And for anyone else reading. Always read the aerosol labels for "plastic safe".


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Kewrock said:


> Thanks! I have that stuff. I didn't even think of it. I have both kinds. With or without lubricant? I'm thinking without. That oil is forced everywhere.
> And for anyone else reading. Always read the aerosol labels for "plastic safe".


always use no lube.....cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Another winder form the 80's .... cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Like a true WUS/WIS

Watch nerd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

With the strap from the Exp. Scout


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

My "new" '74 Viscount auto.


----------



## Timetickin (Jan 4, 2021)

My Timex Expedition Scout. A great watch for daily use.

I have had a soft spot for Timex ever since I got my first watch from my dad (a Timex),


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on a handmade paracord strap made by a canadian friend.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> on a handmade paracord strap made by a canadian friend.


Great dial !! Nice strap..good things come out of Canada......Cheers p


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> more timex Shenannigans.... Mk1 re issue.. or Camper with a new name and a bigger price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Counter point: Walli-World $25










https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-watch-the-original-campers-TW2R78000/246690316?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=4671&&adid=22222222228000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=42423897272&wl4=aud-430887228898:pla-51320962143&wl5=1023026&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=115793564&wl11=online&wl12=246690316&veh=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwc6l9MiD7gIViJWzCh08JwEsEAQYAiABEgKwAPD_BwE


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

snyder re-issue.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From '93.......Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> With the strap from the Exp. Scout


That's neither a Scout.. or Expedition. That is a Mk1

I wonder what gives it away?

The Bern by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> That's neither a Scout.. or Expedition. That is a Mk1
> 
> I wonder what gives it away?
> 
> The Bern by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


 yes it's my mk1, with the strap from my expedition scout...my mk1 came on a bracelet


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> yes it's my mk1, with the strap from my expedition scout...my mk1 came on a bracelet


Progression:

Scout, Allied (glorified scout), Mk1

TX Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Allied 
TX Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ox71 said:


> yes it's my mk1, with the strap from my expedition scout...my mk1 came on a bracelet


your strap swap looks great! sorry you had to clarify: your original post was clear enough.


----------



## funkmon (Jul 14, 2020)

Guys, I just bought a Timex American Documents. A $500 Timex. I'll post photos of it here when I get it in the mail; I've wanted the watch for about a year, since when I first heard about it, but I have been putting it off because, well, it's a $500 Timex, and it's quartz. And not even a quartz I like. Yuck. But you know what, it is what it is.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Progression:
> 
> Scout, Allied (glorified scout), Mk1
> 
> ...


What's actually different in the cases between the scout and allied series? Dial marks aside, I thought I saw an allied once with a4 o'clock crown.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mmpaste said:


> What's actually different in the cases between the scout and allied series? Dial marks aside, I thought I saw an allied once with a4 o'clock crown.


i believe some scout and allied cases are the same. there was even an "allied (core) scout" marketed, to my knowledge. the crown at 4 model is the allied LT. the allied line is broad: chronos, LT chronos, three GMT, tide and temp, coastline and interstate, and a todd snyder chrono as well. others i'm am sure i'm missing.

sizes range from 40 to 45mm. take your pick!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> What's actually different in the cases between the scout and allied series? Dial marks aside, I thought I saw an allied once with a4 o'clock crown.


Absolutely nothing. It is the same watch only with a slightly different dial and 50% price hike. I call those Timex Shenanigans.

I do recall eelier in 2020 they launched a model with a 4 o'clock crown. Can't recall if that was an Allied. Some of these new models come and go pretty quickly and not established as a Staple like the Scout, Weekender, Easy Reader, etc.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*from 1975 today......Cheers p *


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*This one was $25.95 in 1979......will be out tomorrow for Timex Thursday .)*


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

funkmon said:


> Guys, I just bought a Timex American Documents. A $500 Timex. I'll post photos of it here when I get it in the mail; I've wanted the watch for about a year, since when I first heard about it, but I have been putting it off because, well, it's a $500 Timex, and it's quartz. And not even a quartz I like. Yuck. But you know what, it is what it is.


I look forward to seeing it, I want one of those too.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

The watch on the right arrived in the mail yesterday. Yes, they are the same watch, other than different colored Indiglo. My wife was a bit embarrassed, she built both on the Timex website, only meaning to order one, but ordered both by mistake. Non-returnable since they are customized. I don't mind, with a NATO on one and a leather band on the other, they become different watches.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> *This one was $25.95 in 1979......will be out tomorrow for Timex Thursday .)*
> 
> View attachment 15635895


fabulous paul! i'd call that a fine investment!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> The watch on the right arrived in the mail yesterday. Yes, they are the same watch, other than different colored Indiglo. My wife was a bit embarrassed, she built both on the Timex website, only meaning to order one, but ordered both by mistake. Non-returnable since they are customized. I don't mind, with a NATO on one and a leather band on the other, they become different watches.
> 
> View attachment 15635991
> View attachment 15635993
> View attachment 15635994


you're a lucky man! both look amazing in different indiglo, and it must make you proud to have them.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> fabulous paul! i'd call that a fine investment!


Thanks Paul .... especially when it was a gift from our guy in NJ....Cheers p


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

TIMEX BOND HOMAGE FOR UNDER A TENNER
I was ordering a NATO strap for my MK1 mechanical and noticed they had a buy one get on half price offer so bought one for my vintage Timex diver. I went for the James Bond strap which apparently are RAF colours, the watch was part of a joblot which worked out at around £5 per watch with £4 for the strap and as I cannot afford a new Omega Seamaster or vintage Rolex Submariner is the closest I will get, if you close your eyes it is indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Timex TW2P75400


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Timex TW2P75400


What strap is that @bearwithwatch ? Thanks!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> What strap is that @bearwithwatch ? Thanks!


This is a a rugged NATO strap came with this watch. 
I'm not sure why the model number TW2P75400 is inscribed on case back, since this model number has Waterbury in italics on watch dial usually.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> This is a a rugged NATO strap came with this watch.
> I'm not sure why the model number TW2P75400 is inscribed on case back, since this model number has Waterbury in italics on watch dial usually.


That's not the OEM timex strap.

Model number is color, case and such, model name is waterbury which covers many timex watches.

Thanks!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

push-crown jump minute Q


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*'79 Merc ...... Cheers p *


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

PAUL H. said:


> always use no lube.....cheers p


Hey, Thanks Paul! The contact cleaner did it. Running strong again for a few days. It's keeping good time too.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Timex love


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Kewrock said:


> Hey, Thanks Paul! The contact cleaner did it. Running strong again for a few days. It's keeping good time too.


Great to hear....sometimes it works and sometimes not...you may have to do again if it stops / starts or if you leave not running for some time....good luck / cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

This West German '66 back set running yesterday and still keeping great time this morn .....










Cheers p .....
ps sorry for the fuzzy pic


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Great dial !! Nice strap..good things come out of Canada......Cheers p


Canadarm, insulin and peanut butter absolutely! Rafael "Ted" Cruz tho? now he's our national disgrace haha.


----------



## acanak (Aug 15, 2017)

omar77w said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Wearing this one on a beautiful sunny afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

watchustebbing said:


> Wearing this one on a beautiful sunny afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really cool look with the orange dial and darker case


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

This Timex thread has reached an impressive milestone of 500 pages...sweet!

Raise your Timex in celebration!

The 10,000th post is coming up too!

And here just a random pic of my Expedition Scout on a weekend hike - perfectly fitting.



As the old motto goes, "it keeps on ticking."

Dan


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> Wearing this one on a beautiful sunny afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a mod? Looks like a Weekender case with a dial swap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dan-LAX said:


> This Timex thread has reached an impressive milestone of 500 pages...sweet!
> 
> Raise your Timex in celebration!
> 
> ...


I also just realized today that this thread has made it into the pinned ' StickyEPIC threads about affordable watch brands or types.' which is always on top of the page.

This thread also has seen a resurgence of awesome vintage pieces... I am a bit late to this.... hoping to find something around the 38 to 40mm range.. but seems most vintage ones are smaller than....

So, to join the Old School crowd and get to the 10k post!

A Timex Staple.... still baffles me that TX decided to kill this line.

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

New arrival today. Got it for $29 from Ashford. Loving it on this Marathon mil strap.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this a mod? Looks like a Weekender case with a dial swap.


Yip, its a mod - I believe the dial is from an Allied Coastline in a weekender case. Picked up some cases and dials from fellow member @brandon\ few months back.

Really digging it, just the right size for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone else ordered a watch from Timex UK since Christmas? I order a Marlin black dial on the 30th December and apart from an email acknowleging my order have heard nothing since. I have emailed and spoken to Timex customer service which is not in the UK but not a dicky bird, no answer from the UK number either, I realise covid could be causing a staffing problem but nothing on their website and am about to raise a claim through paypal.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mark Manley said:


> Has anyone else ordered a watch from Timex UK since Christmas? I order a Marlin black dial on the 30th December and apart from an email acknowleging my order have heard nothing since. I have emailed and spoken to Timex customer service which is not in the UK but not a dicky bird, no answer from the UK number either, I realise covid could be causing a staffing problem but nothing on their website and am about to raise a claim through paypal.


And the lucky winner is from Brittania!

dont worry.. Timex competes with Amazon by quadrupling their delivery times. Timex is just slow. But it will get there. 
Same has happened to my orders here in the US.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

My made in Great Britain (Scotland) Timex


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My '77 Marlin....cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Mrs and I wearing our new Weekenders.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Did a little inventory today and took a picture of all my "working" Timex watches. Have a couple of vintage pieces that need some repair but this is the bulk.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


I could say this about many of your watches Paul, but that is a fine looking watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> I could say this about many of your watches Paul, but that is a fine looking watch.


thank you! you're very kind.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> The Mrs and I wearing our new Weekenders.
> View attachment 15643135


That Black one looks Sharp !

Do I hear an upgrade to the Standard coming?

The Standard has made it to amazon and gray sellers.. Tactical Standard now available for the price of a Scout.   

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Trusty old Timex keeps ticking , battery seems to last forever with this one. Cheers from Canada.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maguirejp said:


> Trusty old Timex keeps ticking , battery seems to last forever with this one. Cheers from Canada.
> View attachment 15643798


Very RailRoadish!


----------



## mikeyt_53 (Oct 27, 2012)

One of my Timex watches...


----------



## mikeyt_53 (Oct 27, 2012)

And a second one


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

X Nigel Cabourn


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Timex Mk I MIL-W-46374 love.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> X Nigel Cabourn


I've been strongly considering that one myself. The crown really makes it.


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

Love their field watches and the new autos. But the new autos are a bit pricey for what they are. Hopefully they make the q line auto as well.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

BigEmpty said:


> Love their field watches and the new autos. But the new autos are a bit pricey for what they are. Hopefully they make the q line auto as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


You mean this? Ask and you shall receive.








Timex M79 Automatic Watch 40mm | Timex


Shop the new Timex M79 Automatic watch with a 21-jewel mechanical movement. Enjoy the return to automatic and mechanical watchmaking with Timex. Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15645479


Wow... is that an actual working bezel? N I C E !


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Wow... is that an actual working bezel? N I C E !


Yes it's actually works. Too bad Timex is so fond of decorative ones. When they do it it's rather nice.
This one is kind of testament to Timex durability. I have 3 Timex Chronographs. One is Expedition Shock and two are regular and very battered. This one got knocked so hard Idiglo parts inside flew (small legs keeping it in place are broken on plastic plate and contacts don't go where they suppose to) and crystal chipped on the side. So no Indiglo. But rest is working perfectly. Very robust watches.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Expedition Shock i mentioned above


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New combo ... usually don't wear same color strap as the dial... but this one works quite well.

Working bezel too. 38mm Navi Ocean

TX Navi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi Ocean still in the wrist...

TX NAvi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Champagne dial birth year Viscount for me today.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

'78 Q for me today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 15646037
> 
> 
> '78 Q for me today


This one is sexy! How big is the case? the new T.S. Q has similar aesthetics.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> This one is sexy! How big is the case? the new T.S. Q has similar aesthetics.


It's 38mm. This case is a bit thinner and flatter on top of the lugs then the new one but they are rather similar.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 15646037
> 
> 
> '78 Q for me today


One great "Q"......Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a new just unboxed (but serviced first) 1971 electric.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> a new just unboxed (but serviced first) 1971 electric.


  Very nice Paul !! Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


i love the three gmt. but i'm...missing the comparison?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i love the three gmt. but i'm...missing the comparison?


Lots of Blue !


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Surfing the River from Down Under..... 

There are A LOT of crazy deals on Timex watches. Some prices that are just ridiculous. Fairfield Chrono under $30 with SS strap. Expedition Chrono and Mk1 @ 30... Ladies W'bury for less than $30... C R A Z Y.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i love the three gmt. but i'm...missing the comparison?


I think this one is made for you ...

SS Beauty Chunk!









Amazon.com: Timex Men's Port 42mm Stainless Steel Analog Quartz Leather Strap, Black, 20 Casual Watch (Model: TW2U01800VQ) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Men's Port 42mm Stainless Steel Analog Quartz Leather Strap, Black, 20 Casual Watch (Model: TW2U01800VQ) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I think this one is made for you ...
> 
> SS Beauty Chunk!
> 
> ...


haha! thank you. i like your name for the watch more than the watch itself! can you imagine the weight of a 42mm SS watch on an SS bracelet?

it is very handsome though...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> haha! thank you. i like your name for the watch more than the watch itself! can you imagine the weight of a 42mm SS watch on an SS bracelet?
> 
> it is very handsome though...


Joking aside... I just purchased a watch just for the SS strap..... for $25 for a Fairfield Chrono with a SS strap... can't go wrong with that combo.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I had this little watch from Timex once, one day my little sister took a shine to it and off it went with her.
I liked the watch a great deal and searched and searched but couldn't find one to call my own.
Last week I just happened to be perusing marketplace and there it was, and only a 10 minute walk away!
Anyhoo, here it is preceded by one picture of the original for the sake of old times.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

laugh it up! or read up if it helps: 1982 LCD setting chart courtesy of my friend Scott.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Timex T Reissue T2N393



> A unique and striking watch by Timex Originals, this unisex design features a brushed stainless steel case and a black leather strap with a smooth finish and black stitching detailing across the exterior edges. The sleek round dial is black with white, and red accents, has three hand movement and a date window at the fifteen minute marker. The Timex logo is displayed at the top centre.
> The Unisex Timex Watch Timex T Reissue (Timex T Reissue T2N393) is available to buy from Shade Station. It features a black smooth leather with black stitching strap, a brushed stainless steel case and has a black with three hand movement and date window dial.


TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Timex T Reissue T2N393
> 
> TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That is so my style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> That is so my style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much better watch than the T.S. Milano ripoff

SS Case, Lume, Indiglo. 
TX T Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Timex T Reissue T2N393
> 
> TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr











you have fine tastes!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Much better watch than the T.S. Milano ripoff
> 
> SS Case, Lume, Indiglo.
> TX T Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


The TS Milano has _almost_ everything you mentioned. Only thing missing is what you pictured...no indiglo.

_"The watch features a Quartz movement, a stainless steel case, a mineral glass crystal, a genuine Red Wing leather strap, plus glow-in-the-dark elements on the hands and hour markers. The watch is water-resistant to 50 meters."_

Source:








Timex + Todd Snyder Art Deco Milano XL


The latest exclusive collaboration between the iconic watchmaker Timex and TS is both a throwback to one of the most elegant eras in design and a sleek, modern timepiece that is the perfect accessory for The New Casual, aka the way men are dressing now. The watch features a Quartz movement, a...




www.toddsnyder.com





I like the TS Milano, but not for the extra cost. I think if it was around $100, I'd try to snag one. At ~$130, I am not that interested.


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Timex Monaco


Brandon. Do you still have this watch? I got one


brandon\ said:


> Timex Monaco


Brandon. Do you still have this watch? I got one off Ebay last week. Initially, I thought it was broken. Because when I pull the crown, only the minute hand moved. Playing with it for a little while, I realized the stem came out one more click. I have to pull it to the point of it feeling like my fingernail will break. When it finally clicks, the hour hand can be turned at the same time as the date. Is that normal for this watch? Seems odd to have the minute and hour hands set separately. It keeps good time, the chrono works and resets to zeros. But unfortunately the Indiglo does NOT work. I'm guessing the little grounding spring is gone?
Can anybody answer these questions? Thanks.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Kewrock said:


> Brandon. Do you still have this watch? I got one
> 
> Brandon. Do you still have this watch? I got one off Ebay last week. Initially, I thought it was broken. Because when I pull the crown, only the minute hand moved. Playing with it for a little while, I realized the stem came out one more click. I have to pull it to the point of it feeling like my fingernail will break. When it finally clicks, the hour hand can be turned at the same time as the date. Is that normal for this watch? Seems odd to have the minute and hour hands set separately. It keeps good time, the chrono works and resets to zeros. But unfortunately the Indiglo does NOT work. I'm guessing the little grounding spring is gone?
> Can anybody answer these questions? Thanks.


Hello. I sold it ages ago.

And yeah, that is normal for that movement. I'm not sure why it's so hard to get the crown to the second position. I had a Midget (minus the chronograph) and now have a MKI chrono with the same movement. Both were/are hard to get the crown to the second position. The Midget was so hard I had to ask here and schumacher62 told me to give it a good pull. I thought for sure I was going to break it.

But the idea of setting the hour and minute hand separately is for traveling across time zones. If you notice in the first position/click for setting the hours, the seconds keeps running. So you can sync the watch with a time source once. And then when you travel and change time zones, you can just adjust the hour - unless you're in India with a half-hour time zone.


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Got this one in the mail today. Very nice for $23!










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

As stated earlier.... I guess Timex has released the flood gates to all 3rd party resellers and there are some absolutely insane deals for pretty slick tickers.

just an example - Waterbury's for less than a Scout! Grab them while they are available! They won't be there for long! All of these at the conservative 40mm or less SS cases!









Timex Men's TW2R71100 Waterbury 40mm Cream Dial Leather Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2R71100 Waterbury 40mm Cream Dial Leather Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sir Wallace LOoK Alike








Timex Men's TW2R38500 Waterbury 41mm Gray Dial Fabric Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2R38500 Waterbury 41mm Gray Dial Fabric Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





36mm Waterbury 








Timex Women's TW2P95700 Waterbury 36mm Blue Dial Leather Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Women's TW2P95700 Waterbury 36mm Blue Dial Leather Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Timex Men's Waterbury Tw2p58700 Brown Leather Analog Quartz Watch for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's Waterbury Tw2p58700 Brown Leather Analog Quartz Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Another 36mm Waterbury with SS bracelet.. 








Timex Waterbury Classic White Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch TW2R72600 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Waterbury Classic White Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch TW2R72600 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TavisB said:


>


Can you get another photo, in better lighting? I wanna see the case finish. Looks like a plain satin brush


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Can you get another photo, in better lighting? I wanna see the case finish. Looks like a plain satin brush


Here you go.



Amazon.com



Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

Same as all the other MK1s. The photo he took looks more shiney like it doesn't have the standard MK1 coating on it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Same as all the other MK1s. The photo he took looks more shiney like it doesn't have the standard MK1 coating on it.


the right lamp color and a digital camera cna do the trick

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TavisB said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aluminum vs Steel!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TavisB said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wolfsatz said:


> Aluminum vs Steel!


I've had both an alum and steel...neither has that finish. @TavisB is that the $23 deal I posted earlier this week? That case finish is nice, I like it more than the seemingly coated MK1 steel and Alum models.


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I've had both an alum and steel...neither has that finish. @TavisB is that the $23 deal I posted earlier this week? That case finish is nice, I like it more than the seemingly coated MK1 steel and Alum models.


It is.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TavisB said:


> It is.


Very cool! Hope you enjoy

Here's another photo of the case finish from a vendor, the case finish is definatly more satin than matte.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


Great 1960? 100 / 22 mov't !! Made in USA "bonus".....Cheers p..........


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> As stated earlier.... I guess Timex has released the flood gates to all 3rd party resellers and there are some absolutely insane deals for pretty slick tickers.
> 
> just an example - Waterbury's for less than a Scout! Grab them while they are available! They won't be there for long! All of these at the conservative 40mm or less SS cases!
> 
> ...


Mk1









Timex MK1 Leather Mens Watch TW2R96800 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex MK1 Leather Mens Watch TW2R96800 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> I've had both an alum and steel...neither has that finish. @TavisB is that the $23 deal I posted earlier this week? That case finish is nice, I like it more than the seemingly coated MK1 steel and Alum models.


This white/silverish steel Mk1 also appears to have that non-coated case
















Amazon.com: Timex MK1 Grey Dial Canvas Strap Men's Watch TW2R68300: Watches


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I had a steel case, green dial, and it was coated similarly to all the aluminum MK1 I have seen.

Probably would have enjoyed it more if it was in the finish above. Tis life.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I had a steel case, green dial, and it was coated similarly to all the aluminum MK1 I have seen.
> 
> Probably would have enjoyed it more if it was in the finish above. Tis life.


Life always give you new opportunities! Just do it!









Amazon.com: TIMEX Brown Leather Watch-TW2R96800 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy TIMEX Brown Leather Watch-TW2R96800 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Life always give you new opportunities! Just do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there. Done that. New watch experiences!

Been warming to the idea of an Armitron Griffy, or the Yema LED...something wild

The Pagani has to go first, you know that.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> The Pagani has to go first, you know that.


PIF PIF PIF PFI 

Wolf Jr 
Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SS Waterbury Case vs Brushed Brass of the TS Mil vs Alum Mk1 
TX SS vs Brass vs Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thansk to a trade done with Mr. @wgroves just received this glorious TX Milano

Since I saw these when they were released last year, I was totally into them given that I dig the easy reader simple 3 hander dials.

This is one serious watch with a High Polished and brushed finishing SS case. I am not very impressed with the leather strap that comes with it, Thin, black and boring. for $20 more the SS bracelet is for sure a better option. However, this watch came with a very nice NATO and I dig it. Thanks Groves!

@Miggyd87 Side by Side with the T reissue 
TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Shapes def different.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Shapes def different.


Taller too. They both are 38mm... but the Milano feels much bigger.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about this watch?
It's a pic on the entry page of the Timex Archive site, but I've never seen it for sale anywhere.
Appears to be a 38mm Waterbury???


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Does anyone know anything about this watch?
> It's a pic on the entry page of the Timex Archive site, but I've never seen it for sale anywhere.
> Appears to be a 38mm Waterbury???


It's a colab with Timex & End Clothing
Case is 40MM in diameter, I think it's actually 38MM.









Timex Archive Waterbury United Steel & Black | END. (US)


Buy Timex Archive Waterbury United - Steel & Black from END. (SG) - only $115. Fast shipping on latest Timex Archive




www.endclothing.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the florentined bezel is a nice detail.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Since this is Timex related I'll post this here instead of starting a new topic in affordables.

So I found this Expedition model that I pulled the trigger on because the dial is the closest thing I can find to a Hamilton Khaki without the Hamilton price tag and I'm rather smitten with it since I've been looking for a field watch with this particular dial (font type etc).

The only thing I am wary of, is the size is 37mm with an 18mm strap. Amazon says it's 39mm which I would prefer but we all know how that goes.

The watches in my collection range from 40.5 (dress) up to 46 (sport) with 20 and 22mm straps so this will by far be the smallest watch I've ever worn.

So I'm wondering if either of these 2 scenarios are going to happen:

1. I'm going to be underwhelmed because of the size comparably to what I'm used to wearing.

2. I'm going to love how it wears and it will make me feel that my larger watches are too big now.

or

3. I'll still like it and not care what size any of my watches are.

I'm hoping it's 3 but we'll have to see when it gets here and I get it on wrist.

In case anyone is wondering, the model is T49870:










The other thing I'm wondering is, if anyone who has this model can confirm, some of the stock photos make the case look silver, others, and some videos I've seen make it look gunmetal, but this may just be the lighting.

I'm hoping it's the latter as I think the cream dial will be better offset with a darker case.

I also found one with the same dial but in green, case is definitely silver on this one:









Liking this one too so if I'm not underwhelmed with the size or anything else I may end up going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

In person photo (not mine)









Looks like 40mm case and a 20mm strap.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Timex.com says 37 and 18mm so I'm going to assume that's correct.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It's definitely 37 - a bit under actually.

The color of the case of the cream dial varies based on production run, but it is not "silver tone".
They range from dark to light and its not consistent.
I'd guess it is darker than you think since bright studio lighting makes it appear lighter.

I love this case. And have the watches to prove it...

You'll find that he hands on the Metal Field are about the same size as most 40mm watches, so you're not sacrifices legibility (a concern for old eyes) when you go down in size.

The main reason I like it so much is the thinness.
I have a 6-3/4 wrist and it is perfect.
I wear 40-42 and then put this case on and sigh with relief.

Being thin, it slips under a sleeve without issue.
It doesn't bang on or hang up on things.

It wears very nicely on a single-pass nato.
I prefer it on a 2-piece that tapers to 16mm - fits the whole slim/thin/out-of-the-way nature of the watch.

This watch preceded the Scout and if you want something larger, the shape/style of the case is nearly the same as the Scout.
Alternatively, there is the small Scout - here's a thread with some discussion/pics:
Timex - Small field watches - J Crew Field vs Scout...

Here's 4 Metal Field cases that have been modded. Upper right is the Scout Mid with black PVD "sprayed" case.
The case on the bottom left is from a cream dialed one.
You can see that when a black dial is in the cream case, it looks black & shiny.
I've had a couple hundred Timex and the one on the bottom right is in my top 5 - I call it my Timex Watch.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

$82 with shipping + taxes. Yay or nay?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> It's a colab with Timex & End Clothing
> Case is 40MM in diameter, I think it's actually 38MM.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I'm guessing it is the 41mm Waterbury (that they've always called a 40) since the strap is 20mm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CLP said:


> Since this is Timex related I'll post this here instead of starting a new topic in affordables.
> 
> So I found this Expedition model that I pulled the trigger on because the dial is the closest thing I can find to a Hamilton Khaki without the Hamilton price tag and I'm rather smitten with it since I've been looking for a field watch with this particular dial (font type etc).
> 
> ...


Couple of years ago I bought a Hammy Khaki King thinking it was going to dethrone my Timex Field watches. The hammy just stayed at the Wolves for a few months... and as I much as I wanted to like it.... it never did dethrone TX off the wrist. The Hammy ended up being traded. My biggest complain... as to what Cayabo says... the case is 40mm but the dial is shrunk and felt a bit crowded to my liking. The dimensions of the 40mm Scout are just about perfect. And when I had the Hammy, I still did not have the Mk1. The enjoyment that the Mk1 brings to my wrist, the Hammy could never do.

I do not have that specific model you have, because it is a bit too small; but you have the Staple Scouts and the much better Mk1 which is MORE watch than the Scout. And also have the waterbury line which also have a lot of 42mm cases available.

Hammy Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hammy Khaki King by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

38mm Waterbury United 
Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Earlier Today... giving the Blue Jays and some other aviary friends some breakfast

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks Cayabo and Wolf. The case in your photo looks about in between the silver one above it and the PVD on the top right, so it may be just about right. This is exactly what I needed to tide me over until it gets here.

Looks like I'll have to get some 18mm single pass, suede or canvas to switch up with eventually.

I don't see anything wrong with that Snyder for $80 other than the strap hardware doesn't match the case and I'd be getting a bond with PVD hardware to replace it as that would drive me nuts.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> $82 with shipping + taxes. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 15655936
> 
> ...


Hard nay

Maybe at $65:


Amazon.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Hard nay
> 
> Maybe at $65:
> 
> ...


SS Case.. and an actual working measurement bezel; day date ... Todd got that one right!. Specially at that price is a no brainer.

I like the white version myself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

.. .also and along the lines of the Hammy.. this is not a bad price for the T. S. Mil... not the cheapest.. but still a great prrice. This one however, is a brass case.



Amazon.com



TS Mil on MK1 S by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil Snake Plant by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> SS Case.. and an actual working measurement bezel; day date ... Todd got that one right!. Specially at that price is a no brainer.
> 
> I like the white version myself.


30M WR....booo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> 30M WR....booo


TX 30WR means as you very well know.. at least 90WR... more than plenty for you sharkie!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX 30WR means as you very well know.. at least 90WR... more than plenty for you sharkie!


Look at the latest posts....30M does not mean 9bar..process is important


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Look at the latest posts....30M does not mean 9bar..process is important


it just means that it is a very nice looking professional Desk Diver.... just like many of the T.S. line and plenty of Easy Readers...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> It's definitely 37 - a bit under actually.
> 
> The color of the case of the cream dial varies based on production run, but it is not "silver tone".
> They range from dark to light and its not consistent.
> ...


comprehensive and super helpful as always @cayabo!

to the OP: you've bought it. you'll wear it. it won't make you dislike either smaller watches nor regret your larger watches. your wrist will accept both this watch and the bigger ones equally!

i hope it's a pleasant awakening for you with no fear and no regrets, making you realize a range of watch sizes and the pleasure of wearing them is where the true joy lies.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just ordered this Camper on sale ( never camped in my life .... closes I ever got was the Holiday Inn ) .......don't really need it but it's coming .. 










ps...the strap has to go


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Just ordered this Camper on sale.......don't really need it but
> 
> View attachment 15656275


nice paul!
"O, reason not the need!"


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> Just ordered this Camper on sale ( never camped in my life .... closes I ever got was the Holiday Inn ) .......don't really need it but it's coming ..
> 
> View attachment 15656275
> 
> ...


This_ Expedition Camper_ is a bit unusual.
It is a Mid-sized case @ 36 mm.
Usually an 18 mm strap would be fitted to a watch of this size, but this is fitted with a 20 mm strap.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cayabo said:


> This_ Expedition Camper_ is a bit unusual.
> It is a Mid-sized case @ 36 mm.
> Usually an 18 mm strap would be fitted to a watch of this size, but this is fitted with a 20 mm strap.


I think the Timex site now shows it as 38 / 18 (the old one diff case was 38 / 20 ).... wait and see....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> This_ Expedition Camper_ is a bit unusual.
> It is a Mid-sized case @ 36 mm.
> Usually an 18 mm strap would be fitted to a watch of this size, but this is fitted with a 20 mm strap.


and you are forgetting one key difference... this one is a legit 100WR for the Sharkie Club.. 🐬🐬


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> and you are forgetting one key difference... this one is a legit 100WR for the Sharkie Club.. ??
> 
> I wonder what does 100WR really tests too in TX language?


The TEC Speaks
Almost lowest price in a year. $30.37

T.S. Mil Black Dial with Green Nylon Strap. This one is one sexy watch with a claimed 50WR. Amazaon says it is SS case, but it is not. it is brass.









Amazon.com: Timex Todd Snyder Military 40mm Olive/Black One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Todd Snyder Military 40mm Olive/Black One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





The White and totatlly blacked ops version are $46.40








Amazon.com: Timex Todd Snyder Military 40mm Olive/Black One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Todd Snyder Military 40mm Olive/Black One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

No worries...the most it will see is a bit of water when I am doing dishes......


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> No worries...the most it will see is a bit of water when I am doing dishes......


Today's Garfield Comic somehow reminded me of the 30WR comment.. 

WR by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> I think the Timex site now shows it as 38 / 18 (the old one diff case was 38 / 20 ).... wait and see....cheers p


Had to get mine out and measure it: 36.9 mm case, 20 mm lugs - it is the old style T40011 case without the bumps.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

How's the quality of the strap on this one?

From the photos, it looks like a nice, thick leather strap. I'm hoping reality bears that out.

Also, this isn't one of those straps made by S.B. Foote in Red Wing, Minnesota, is it? I think some Waterburys have that. If this one does to, then it'll be stamped in the back.

Looking forward to your reply. Thanks!



TavisB said:


> Got this one in the mail today. Very nice for $23!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> How's the quality of the strap on this one?
> 
> From the photos, it looks like a nice, thick leather strap. I'm hoping reality bears that out.
> 
> ...


You have keen eye my friend! The difference between the Aluminum models and the Steel that come on leather... the strap is not the cheap kind. These are actually the very nice leather straps that Timex put on its top of the line watches. 
My Steel came with the also very nice canvas but one of the many TX watches I got, I came to the conclusion that some of these do come from the Red Wing tannery.


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> How's the quality of the strap on this one?
> 
> From the photos, it looks like a nice, thick leather strap. I'm hoping reality bears that out.
> 
> ...


I'm probably spoiled by my other leather straps, not too impressed with this one. I will keep it on there for a while before replacing to see how it wears. The only stampings on the back are Timex and Genuine Leather. Sorry I don't have any other Timex straps to compare it to.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Just ordered this Camper on sale ( never camped in my life .... closes I ever got was the Holiday Inn ) .......don't really need it but it's coming ..
> 
> View attachment 15656275
> 
> ...


I had a strap like that on an Expedition in the late 90s. I loved it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TavisB said:


> I'm probably spoiled by my other leather straps, not too impressed with this one. I will keep it on there for a while before replacing to see how it wears. The only stampings on the back are Timex and Genuine Leather. Sorry I don't have any other Timex straps to compare it to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity.... what are you comparing to? I am very familiar with these and while I cannot say they are the Top of the Line of the watch world; comparing even to Bertucci "Bertucci Mens G-Type Montanaro Alpina Brown Leather Strap Matte Stainless Steel Buckle Watch Band | Amazon.com" these have no match.

However, compare them to any entry level strap on Seiko, Citizen, Casio... which are usually garbage... these usually come on top.

I've had a few S.B. Red Wing Straps, and their quality is pretty decent for a $100 dollar watch; now think that you are getting it for $23 bucks.

BTW, the strap that comes with the Midget.. and perhaps with the Welton, are Red Wing straps; nothing very special, but they are ok.

Straps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


I have been anti-Timex since I bought a "pilot" chronograph and did not think to check on the bezel - it was stationary. I could never get over that. I should have returned it same-day, but kept thinking I could get over it. I still have it in a box somewhere.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

random poster said:


> I have been anti-Timex since I bought a "pilot" chronograph and did not think to check on the bezel - it was stationary. I could never get over that. I should have returned it same-day, but kept thinking I could get over it. I still have it in a box somewhere.


Negativity towards the brand doesn't hold much weight here, there are little annoyances in a lot of the watches but we live with them and wear the watches anyway.


----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

ox71 said:


> Negativity towards the brand doesn't hold much weight here, there are little annoyances in a lot of the watches but we live with them and wear the watches anyway.


So my choice in this forum is like Timex or not post? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

So, you're insulted that you can't insult Timex?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

random poster said:


> So my choice in this forum is like Timex or not post? Is that what you are saying?


NO.. plenty of other forums to troll around. The Public Forum has its doors wide open for you.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

random poster said:


> So my choice in this forum is like Timex or not post? Is that what you are saying?


YES


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From 1978.....Cheers p


----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> YES


Got it! I will conform immediately! Hail to the establishment and our fearless leaders!


----------



## random poster (Jan 5, 2021)

cayabo said:


> So, you're insulted that you can't insult Timex?


Yes! Finally someone understands me!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

random poster said:


> Yes! Finally someone understands me!


We all do.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

random poster said:


> I have been anti-Timex since I bought a "pilot" chronograph and did not think to check on the bezel - it was stationary. I could never get over that. I should have returned it same-day, but kept thinking I could get over it. I still have it in a box somewhere.


The fixed bezel you speak of is a tachymeter bezel which is utilized to measure both speed and distance using the central seconds hand...it's supposed to be fixed.

If you don't like fixed tachymeter bezels on 'pilots' chrono's you'll probably also dislike the two most iconic watches of all time, the Omega Speedmaster Professional (AKA the Moon Watch) and the Rolex Daytona Cosmograph.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Hard to save money buying Timex when you want to buy most of them. Including hard to find, sold out or discontinued models. Wearing this today.


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Just out of curiosity.... what are you comparing to? I am very familiar with these and while I cannot say they are the Top of the Line of the watch world; comparing even to Bertucci "Bertucci Mens G-Type Montanaro Alpina Brown Leather Strap Matte Stainless Steel Buckle Watch Band | Amazon.com" these have no match.
> 
> However, compare them to any entry level strap on Seiko, Citizen, Casio... which are usually garbage... these usually come on top.
> 
> ...


Maybe I was overly harsh? Comparing it to the other straps I have such as one hand made I got from Etsy and some from Amazon (Wocci brand) and strapsco. Those are all top grain leather so maybe it's just the difference between top grain and Genuine leather that I'm seeing. Either way, it's seems an adequate strap for the watch and I'm not planning on changing it out anytime soon. The light weight and leather strap make this watch super comfortable. I'm really enjoying wearing it right now. Also just noticed today that the holes are stamped with numbers. Interesting.

















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TavisB said:


> Maybe I was overly harsh? Comparing it to the other straps I have such as one hand made I got from Etsy and some from Amazon (Wocci brand) and strapsco. Those are all top grain leather so maybe it's just the difference between top grain and Genuine leather that I'm seeing. Either way, it's seems an adequate strap for the watch and I'm not planning on changing it out anytime soon. The light weight and leather strap make this watch super comfortable. I'm really enjoying wearing it right now. Also just noticed today that the holes are stamped with numbers. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I totally agree with you. Some of my TX watches do have custom made straps, and there is no comparison to any OEM strap not only from Timex but the aforementioned already.

Here are some examples:

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Miltary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got this a few days back. Hopefully has the nice made in USA strap. Could not resist the eBay deal

Is the SS model.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

random poster said:


> So my choice in this forum is like Timex or not post? Is that what you are saying?


No, what I said was you being "anti Timex" and all, won't hold much weight here. 
This topic has become a haven for true fans of Timex, and we know the quirks of our watches and love them anyway.
What you asked was pretty much definitely not what I said.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Just got this a few days back. Hopefully has the nice made in USA strap. Could not resist the eBay deal
> 
> Is the SS model.


I bought it just for the strap... so...... at $23... is a no brainer.. those that are holding out.. will regret it later... these prices won't be there forever.

In the meantime.... Some Milano Love

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

3 yrs before the end of the (vintage) wind ups....plain and simple...from 1993


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I bought it just for the strap... so...... at $23... is a no brainer.. those that are holding out.. will regret it later... these prices won't be there forever.


Here's another one... get a pretty nice SS signed mesh.. get a free watch. After being very nicely surprised about the SS bracelet on the T80 PacMan... when I saw this offer at 26.99 for a Fairfield Chrono which I know is not an entry level watch. I've been eyeing a good SS mesh to accomodate the growin Mk1 Collection so that there is one on Leather, one on Nato, One of traditional Bracelet; and now one on SS Mesh.

The quality of this one does not dissapoint at all. Very good quality and the buckle is laser engraved. The watch, does not dissapoints either. Superb finishing and the chrono is just awesome! More Pics tomorrow.

Here's even a better 2x1 offer 








Timex Men's TW2T11400 Fairfield 41mm Black Dial Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2T11400 Fairfield 41mm Black Dial Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Timex Expedition T49877 - Black
Thanks @cayabo for the information about this model that you posted in reply to my WTB post, unfortunately the mods deleted the replies 
I'm glad to have found this thread and my Timex people!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MarkKenyon said:


> Timex Expedition T49877 - Black
> Thanks @cayabo for the information about this model that you posted in reply to my WTB post, unfortunately the mods deleted the replies
> I'm glad to have found this thread and my Timex people!
> 
> View attachment 15660411


I don't get that stupid rule.. My reply was also deleted.

I had the brown version and is one of the TX pieces that I regret letting go.

20170723_114146 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks @Wolfsatz for your info also, I found a brown one on eBay for a reasonable $35, just waiting for delivery.
Now I know about the black, brown, gray and super rare black with the 05!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MarkKenyon said:


> Timex Expedition T49877 - Black
> Thanks @cayabo for the information about this model that you posted in reply to my WTB post, unfortunately the mods deleted the replies
> I'm glad to have found this thread and my Timex people!
> 
> View attachment 15660411


Asinine - why enable "Reply" if it is against the rules???
And why, exactly, is it wrong to offer help to someone looking to buy a watch?

Here's the "05" Military Field - slightly different font, 05 instead of 5, and all-white hands:










And the gray version:


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Is dial lumed or only indigloo


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Then I totally agree with you. Some of my TX watches do have custom made straps, and there is no comparison to any OEM strap not only from Timex but the aforementioned already.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> 
> TX 3


I've always liked this watch, do they still make it?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

DonLuis said:


> Is dial lumed or only indigloo


Nice one.

I didn't know that they used to make watches at Waterbury city.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

DonLuis said:


> Is dial lumed or only indigloo


Hands have lume, not great. Dial has no lume. But indiglo takes care of you


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Is dial lumed or only indigloo


Dial is not lumed. Only the hands. Full Indiglo.

Lum + Indiglo

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



Ticonderoga said:


> I've always liked this watch, do they still make it?


It has been discontinued for a while. The next generation Three GMT can still be found via Gray market.

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lvt said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I didn't know that they used to make watches at Waterbury city.


To some extent.. they still do.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Here's another one... get a pretty nice SS signed mesh.. get a free watch. After being very nicely surprised about the SS bracelet on the T80 PacMan... when I saw this offer at 26.99 for a Fairfield Chrono which I know is not an entry level watch. I've been eyeing a good SS mesh to accomodate the growin Mk1 Collection so that there is one on Leather, one on Nato, One of traditional Bracelet; and now one on SS Mesh.
> 
> The quality of this one does not dissapoint at all. Very good quality and the buckle is laser engraved. The watch, does not dissapoints either. Superb finishing and the chrono is just awesome! More Pics tomorrow.
> 
> ...


So, with day time lighting... and this is quite a nice watch. I'd had a different Fairfield Chrono a while ago which was supposed to be a movement donor.. but @cayabo felt it was too nice to rip his heart out. I can now see why. Was not very fond of the all stealthy dial from the one I had before. But this, high contrast is just a smooth operator.

And again, the SS mesh is also on another level; not your typical $15 dollar chinese copy. Quite impressed with this watch and still, total  that this watch is under $30 dollars. While the case is not SS, the finishing that Timex is able to produce with Brass is Mastery!

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Is anyone aware of an army green version of this watch?

The seller of the watch below says it's an Army Green color...I know of a brown and gray version but haven't seen green.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MarkKenyon said:


> Is anyone aware of an army green version of this watch?
> 
> The seller of the watch below says it's an Army Green color...I know of a brown and gray version but haven't seen green.
> 
> View attachment 15661419


TIMEX uses Army Green sometimes to refer to the strap it comes with. The Mk1 had one listed just like it. 
I am not aware of that model having a miliatry green dial; which is odd given that the should've.









Amazon.com: TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy TIMEX Green Fabric Watch-TW2T10300 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





They lost the colour roulette on this one









Amazon.com: Timex MK1 Green Dial Canvas Strap Men's Watch TW2R68800 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex MK1 Green Dial Canvas Strap Men's Watch TW2R68800 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## nickweb (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey all - looking for some information on sizing a Timex Atlantis 100 bracelet. Can anybody help me?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MarkKenyon said:


> Is anyone aware of an army green version of this watch?
> 
> The seller of the watch below says it's an Army Green color...I know of a brown and gray version but haven't seen green.
> 
> View attachment 15661419


@Wolfsatz is correct, that's the gray one.
And when new, it came on a green strap:










The one in your pic looks well used.
The crowns on these are big and cantilevered out quite far due to Indiglo, so make sure it's in good working condition.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks @Wolfsatz and @cayabo, I wasn't sure but now I can see that it must be the gray version.

I see what you mean about the crown, I just received the brown version from eBay and the crown does stick out.
Otherwise I really like it and this one looks like it was never worn, even the original strap is still stiff.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

A few pics of my MK1 mechanical


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader BOLD.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Great Timex Field Watch @ox71


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My new strap came in.. it came with a free watch. And for those that may be following.. .no it is not a Red Wing strap.. but it is still very nice.

MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I present you.. the Mk1 ProMaster

MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

... and if you have to ask... yes they are that good.

MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> My new strap came in.. it came with a free watch. And for those that may be following.. .no it is not a Red Wing strap.. but it is still very nice.
> 
> MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


What a way to get my mind off Timex by throwing in that blue city!! Sharp.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> So, with day time lighting... and this is quite a nice watch. I'd had a different Fairfield Chrono a while ago which was supposed to be a movement donor.. but @cayabo felt it was too nice to rip his heart out. I can now see why. Was not very fond of the all stealthy dial from the one I had before. But this, high contrast is just a smooth operator.
> 
> And again, the SS mesh is also on another level; not your typical $15 dollar chinese copy. Quite impressed with this watch and still, total  that this watch is under $30 dollars. While the case is not SS, the finishing that Timex is able to produce with Brass is Mastery!
> 
> ...


Hot damn....that is a gorgeous looking Timex! What's the model number?

I love that Bauhaus minimalist styling. It's got a very Nomos/Junghans feel to it.

The colorway works so well too.

Dan


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

MarkKenyon said:


> Thanks @Wolfsatz and @cayabo, I wasn't sure but now I can see that it must be the gray version.
> 
> I see what you mean about the crown, I just received the brown version from eBay and the crown does stick out.
> Otherwise I really like it and this one looks like it was never worn, even the original strap is still stiff.
> ...


Chocolate dials are so very on-trend now due to the vintage hipsters. The beauty of yours is that you didn't have to pay big bucks and wait 50 years for the choco-patina to appear.

Looks fantastic!

Dan


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Dan-LAX said:


> Hot damn....that is a gorgeous looking Timex! What's the model number?
> 
> I love that Bauhaus minimalist styling. It's got a very Nomos/Junghans feel to it.
> 
> ...


Fairfield Chronograph


















Amazon.com: Timex Mens Chronograph Quartz Watch with Stainless Steel Strap TW2T11400 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Mens Chronograph Quartz Watch with Stainless Steel Strap TW2T11400 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Fairfield Chronograph
> 
> View attachment 15662042
> 
> ...


This one is cheaper.. and totally worth just for the SS Mesh.

The Fairfiled comes on two sizes, a 38mm case and a 41mm case 3 hander and chrono. It is a total under rated watch.. perhaps because its high MSRP price... But the Chrono is nicely built.









Timex Men's TW2T11400 Fairfield 41mm Black Dial Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2T11400 Fairfield 41mm Black Dial Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

These $30 Timex are really sooo tempting (started with a chrono Mk I). How's the decibel on the ticking of this one?


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> This one is cheaper.. and totally worth just for the SS Mesh.
> 
> The Fairfiled comes on two sizes, a 38mm case and a 41mm case 3 hander and chrono. It is a total under rated watch.. perhaps because its high MSRP price... But the Chrono is nicely built.
> 
> ...


What's the lug-to-lug on these cases?

Eyeballin' it...it looks like somewhere around 48mm.

Dan


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> These $30 Timex are really sooo tempting (started with a chrono Mk I). How's the decibel on the ticking of this one?
> 
> View attachment 15662098


at that price and you are worrying about decibles? come'on man! I'll get you some ear tampons ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> My new strap came in.. it came with a free watch. And for those that may be following.. .no it is not a Red Wing strap.. but it is still very nice.
> 
> MK1 ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Of all the Timex MK1s that you have handled, what has been your preference between steel and aluminum? And any particular reason there are no Timex MK1 chronographs represented in the collection?

The above question is directed not only to Wolfsatz, but also to anyone else who might have an informed opinion to share.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Of all the Timex MK1s that you have handled, what has been your preference between steel and aluminum? And any particular reason there are no Timex MK1 chronographs represented in the collection?
> 
> The above question is directed not only to Wolfsatz, but also to anyone else who might have an informed opinion to share.


The only difference between them is a mere .04 oz (1.2 SS and .08 Alum) Everything else is identical, finishing, dials, etc. If you want to feel the weight of a watch, then the SS is a better option, if you ever had Titanium, and you are ok with that super lightness, then the Aluminum is a better option. Some of the SS models, like the one I just got with Gold finishing, I have not seen that one with Aluminum.

When I started getting the Mk1, the Chronos were not discounted yet; now that they are and they are just about the same price, I see the blue one joining the ranks sometime soon.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dan-LAX said:


> What's the lug-to-lug on these cases?
> 
> Eyeballin' it...it looks like somewhere around 48mm.
> 
> Dan


Dan,
Quite surprising, the case is actually only 40mm and with the lugs which happens to be sitting pretty low and start to curve to accommodate smaller wrists... it actually wears bigger than it is... compare to a 42-44mm case. But quite comfortable on my 7 3/4 wrist. I am sure even a sub 6.5 should be able to rock it without issues.

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Sweet! Jut got it. The date just goes to the right now


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2N881


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Sweet! Jut got it. The date just goes to the right now


Perpetual Calendar on the Cheap!

did you see my answer on the L2L size you asked >?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Aluminum Camper dial in a Scout case:


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Perpetual Calendar on the Cheap!
> 
> did you see my answer on the L2L size you asked >?


Ha! I meant the date just.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#FieldDayFriday

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

cayabo said:


> Had to get mine out and measure it: 36.9 mm case, 20 mm lugs - it is the old style T40011 case without the bumps.
> 
> View attachment 15656634


*Received mine today and you are correct 36+ (not counting the bumps) x 20.....Cheers p
(Timex shows 38 x 18 - wrong...)*


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

"_Strap that makes the watch complete_" Timex Edition.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Ha! I meant the date just.


No mind reader here. 2 pages talking about the Fairfield.....  

I need a changer of subject flag ?? so I don't get confused.


----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have 3 Expeditions but there's something about the cream dial that I really like.
Sorry, I'm a terrible picture takerer.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Got an other MK1 2 days ago this time from Walmart it was $40, still not bad deal I wanted the black PVD and green numerals.

Ill get it on Thursday, one week after order, really slow shipping if you ask me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Shoe Swapping

A little too blingy for my taste...but the mesh is fantastic. 
TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Shoe Swapping
> 
> A little too blingy for my taste...but the mesh is fantastic.
> TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


*I think it looks great!! Cheers p.....*


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Dan,
> Quite surprising, the case is actually only 40mm and with the lugs which happens to be sitting pretty low and start to curve to accommodate smaller wrists... it actually wears bigger than it is... compare to a 42-44mm case. But quite comfortable on my 7 3/4 wrist. I am sure even a sub 6.5 should be able to rock it without issues.
> 
> Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Thanks, buddy!

Yes, the L2L is about 48mm and that will work with my girly wrists.

Dan


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Boomer85 said:


> I have 3 Expeditions but there's something about the cream dial that I really like.
> Sorry, I'm a terrible picture takerer.
> View attachment 15666004
> View attachment 15666006


That cream dial....yummy. It's the best one of the bunch in my opinion.

Dan


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Dan-LAX said:


> Thanks, buddy!
> 
> Yes, the L2L is about 48mm and that will work with my girly wrists.
> 
> Dan


44mm L2L on the Fairfield.

44mm L2L on the Milano. Incredible that the Fairfield has the same L2L as the 38mm cased Milano.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Shoe Swapping
> 
> A little too blingy for my taste...but the mesh is fantastic.
> TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


i think the mesh looks great! would it be the end of timex to use a legibly sized date window some day? haha. my most often voiced complaint, i'd nearly rather do without it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


Nice one .. we have a large Breyers (now Unilever) plant in our small town ..... cheers p 🍦


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Just a heads up @Tsarli !

Todd Snyder sale, an additional 40% sale items
MS-1: $47


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Just a heads up @Tsarli !
> 
> Todd Snyder sale, an additional 40% sale items
> MS-1: $47
> View attachment 15667555


The TEC is strong with this one!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> The TEC is strong with this one!


Go get it


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Go get it


Is the Albino at the same price?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is the Albino at the same price?


No. $158


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> No. $158


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


>


Don't blame you, desk diver should have 500M WR


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Even with a green foliage and a very green Nato... I don't see any green on the dial

TX Filed Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This guy came in today. This was one of the Amazon sale ones ($23, $28, something like that). Looks like around 40mm x 47.5mm. Timex Mk1. It came in a box that said "Timex" and "J Crew" on it. Some sort of collaboration maybe?

On my 6.5" wrist.










Next to its 36mm sibling.










Strap has a taper, and quick-release tabs too. Box acrylic crystal is a nice look.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> This guy came in today. This was one of the Amazon sale ones ($23, $28, something like that). Looks like around 40mm x 47.5mm. Timex Mk1. It came in a box that said "Timex" and "J Crew" on it. Some sort of collaboration maybe?
> 
> On my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> ...


Mk1 is not a J Crew Collab. Can't answer the question about the J Crew box... mine came on a regular red carton timex box. As they come directly from Timex.

TX Expedition Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Curious! It looks like the outer sleeve has the correct reference for this watch. Not sure what the J Crew box is about then.



















Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Curious! It looks like the outer sleeve has the correct reference for this watch. Not sure what the J Crew box is about then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing since these come from 3rd party sellers, some times they may use other boxes (??);; but that is just a guess. Since I got a new pair of Calipers. 39 Case by 45mm L2L

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

No your reading the calipers wrong. That shows 47


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Miggyd87 said:


> Just a heads up @Tsarli !
> 
> Todd Snyder sale, an additional 40% sale items
> MS-1: $47


Thanks for the head's up Miggy! That *is* a pretty good deal. But I'm afraid I jumped the gun on this one. Just couldn't wait, sigh. Another could've, should've situation. Oh well, it arrives tomorrow. But today I'm rocking this. Still on a domed acrylic kick.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> No your reading the calipers wrong. That shows 47


Just making sure you are really TEC material.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

It kind of bothered me my new mk1 had faux lume.

Before










After









I made the lume, cream to match the original paint, so that it looks the same as before without UV.

This is the new lume no UV


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> It kind of bothered me my new mk1 had faux lume.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


How long does it last?


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> How long does it last?


Is Swiss luminova, about 6 hours.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks for the head's up Miggy! That *is* a pretty good deal. But I'm afraid I jumped the gun on this one. Just couldn't wait, sigh. Another could've, should've situation. Oh well, it arrives tomorrow. But today I'm rocking this. Still on a domed acrylic kick.
> 
> View attachment 15668253


If you got the MS-1 for $65 its still a decent price. Can you return to Amazon, and order the $47 from TS website?

Also the more I see the MK1 chrono, the more I want one.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> Also the more I see the MK1 chrono, the more I want one.


$26.99 on eBay from watchgooroo for the aluminum case chrono with black dial. Free shipping. Not an expensive itch to scratch!

So am I doing the TEC thing correctly?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> $26.99 on eBay from watchgooroo for the aluminum case chrono with black bezel. Free shipping. Not an expensive itch to scratch!
> 
> So am I doing the TEC thing correctly?


You are...damn it..

Now; get @Wolfsatz to buy it for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> $26.99 on eBay from watchgooroo for the aluminum case chrono with black dial. Free shipping. Not an expensive itch to scratch!
> 
> So am I doing the TEC thing correctly?


Only thing missing is the link reference... but the judges score 9.5 all across!  GreatPrice. The lowest so far for the Mk1 Chrono.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timex plus Capitals, a great combination. They have all kinds of teams for whoever you support. Next up for me will be the Nationals watch for baseball season.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Only thing missing is the link reference... but the judges score 9.5 all across!  GreatPrice. The lowest so far for the Mk1 Chrono.











Timex Men's TW2T10700 MK1 40mm Black Dial Nylon Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2T10700 MK1 40mm Black Dial Nylon Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





You have my address correct?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bonus finds:
Double waterbury








Timex Men's TW2R71100 Waterbury 40mm Cream Dial Leather Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2R71100 Waterbury 40mm Cream Dial Leather Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Timex Men's TW2R38500 Waterbury 41mm Gray Dial Fabric Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2R38500 Waterbury 41mm Gray Dial Fabric Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x noah. ghost nets kill sea turtles.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This is the perfect watch for those that camp in a Trailer..

Refined Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W.
T.
T. 
For my small wristed TXers. anyone care to do a swap?

TX Roman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Boomer85 (Dec 30, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Even with a green foliage and a very green Nato... I don't see any green on the dial
> 
> TX Filed Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I like how the chapter ring is cut out where the indices are printed. Made me realize why I like mine with the cream dial so much.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got this guy, I'm really liking the green accents.

Might re lume to


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1997!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have way too many easy reader style Timex watches some vintage but mostly not. They look great on BUND straps.I'm at the library right now so no pictures today.I do have one in another current post but not on a bund strap. Meranom has some nice bunds I have a blue dial easy reder on one but who knows if you can successfully order from them now.I tried to order some hands for an Amphibia but my debit was rejected.  My latest aquisition is an easy reader i bought at Boys and Girls ranch thrift shop it was about 7 bucks then i bought a new battery for 2 dollars plus tax.. The only issues it had were the crown lost it's chrome and the date was a bit wonky . It was an easy fix though.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15672007
> 
> 1997!


It looks like its still in pretty good shape too. I still have mine from 1992 but it doesn't show as well as yours.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

James Haury said:


> I have way too many easy reader style Timex watches some vintage but mostly not. They look great on BUND straps.


I'm sure you are right. Any pictures? Thank you.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

LMS70 said:


> It looks like its still in pretty good shape too. I still have mine from 1992 but it doesn't show as well as yours.


It did not seen active duty since 1997 continuously. These been rather well used after just 6 years. Print on buttons and bezels eroded rather quick. This one did lost all silver paint though.
My personal treasure is 8 lap in Clinton color scheme (blue).
It was a revelation to get president watch for just 10$ at second hand store!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a great illustration of how a single-domed crystal reflects things in more interesting ways than a flat or double-domed crystal.
(and one of the reasons I love the T-Retro case)

Both of these reflections are of the same ring light;
The complete circle is reflected off the top, domed surface.
The half-circle is a reflection off the bottom, flat surface.

(picture stolen from the internets)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

How many Timex did you buy in 2020?

13 Timex - favorite is the 38mm Waterbury Red Wing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one of my old work watches. and the mineral crystal shows it.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> How many Timex did you buy in 2020?
> 
> 13 Timex - favorite is the 38mm Waterbury Red Wing.


3... currently none in my stable though.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> How many Timex did you buy in 2020?
> 
> 13 Timex - favorite is the 38mm Waterbury Red Wing.


not many if any same for any other brand. COVID and lack of employment kicked all watch purchases out.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

cayabo said:


> How many Timex did you buy in 2020?
> 
> 13 Timex - favorite is the 38mm Waterbury Red Wing.


Bought = 26. 16 of which are vintage restoration projects.
Acquired = 31 (5 were gifts).
Wow, I have a problem. I guess acknowledging that fact is the first step, right?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> How many Timex did you buy in 2020?
> 
> 13 Timex - favorite is the 38mm Waterbury Red Wing.


i don't have a precise count, but over 60, dozens of new and the rest used/vintage.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> i don't have a precise count, but over 60, dozens of new and the rest used/vintage.


I knew you would have me beat, and you are probably not the only one. My money is no one tops your count though.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> I knew you would have me beat, and you are probably not the only one. My money is no one tops your count though.


i don't see my purchases as a badge of honor haha. more a monument to frivolity, but they bring me so much pleasure!

as do the good folks on this forum who ask questions of interest, and reply with generousity and capable content.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i don't see my purchases as a badge of honor haha. more a monument to frivolity, but they bring me so much pleasure!
> 
> as do the good folks on this forum who ask questions of interest, and reply with generousity and capable content.


I want to see a picture of your storage solution ,... 

Waterbury 40mm case ? 



Amazon.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I want to see a picture of your storage solution ,...
> 
> Waterbury 40mm case ?
> 
> ...


Fool I just posted that the other day for $27 on ebay, buy it now w/ free shipping..

Step up your game.

Link:








Timex Men's TW2R71100 Waterbury 40mm Cream Dial Leather Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2R71100 Waterbury 40mm Cream Dial Leather Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



m.ebay.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Fool I just posted that the other day for $27 on ebay, buy it now w/ free shipping..
> 
> Step up your game.
> 
> ...


Hey.. Prime gets you 2 day free shipping! some people are anti bay!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BTW... rocking the Midget on the OEN Bund.... and with some late Brunch!

TX Brunch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey.. Prime gets you 2 day free shipping! some people are anti bay!


Idk if 2 days is worth $15. Some people are also anti-bezos


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yea or nay?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yea or nay?
> View attachment 15673678
> 
> View attachment 15673677
> ...


You really need to ask? Just get it already! You need a Timex in your watch box!


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yea or nay?
> View attachment 15673678
> 
> View attachment 15673677
> ...


Yay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yea or nay?
> View attachment 15673678
> 
> View attachment 15673677
> ...


I like the red seconds hand and red tips on the chronograph hands. I think if the deal is right you can't go wrong. And by the way, thanks for getting me all conflicted about that $27 price for a Waterbury. I'm trying to reign in my watch purchases, but man, what a deal!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> I like the red seconds hand and red tips on the chronograph hands. I think if the deal is right you can't go wrong. And by the way, thanks for getting me all conflicted about that $27 price for a Waterbury. I'm trying to reign in my watch purchases, but man, what a deal!


What if I told you there was a deal for that Chronograph at $29? It's orange second hand and such.

I am deciding if I want it lol


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> What if I told you there was a deal for that Chronograph at $29? It's orange second hand and such.
> 
> I am deciding if I want it lol


You are not making this easy. Incredible deals on those! These are good watches at bargain basement prices.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

@Miggyd87 : Just pickup up similar Timex chrono on eBay, I really like it. Good weight but not bulky. Amazing bargain, it was only $30 shipped!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MarkKenyon said:


> @Miggyd87 : Just pickup up similar Timex chrono on eBay, I really like it. Good weight but not bulky. Amazing bargain, it was only $30 shipped!
> 
> View attachment 15673820


Nice time piece, but I prefer the acrylic crystal on the MK1 series watches.

Also is that a 41 or 42mm diameter case? I have smaller wrists so most 40+ are to big.

I am trying to be good and not buy anything. Running out of storage space. Honestly have my eyes set on a black ray ii...make it a trio of Orient divers for me.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Miggyd87 said:


> What if I told you there was a deal for that Chronograph at $29? It's orange second hand and such.
> 
> I am deciding if I want it lol


I ordered one of those listed for $29 today. After credit card points, it set me back all of $16.

I personally think that particular model looks great!


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

I measure the overall case diameter at bit more than 42mm.
What is the crystal material? (I thought it was acrylic....certainly not sapphire at this price!)


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MarkKenyon said:


> I measure the overall case diameter at bit more than 42mm.
> What is the crystal material? (I thought it was acrylic....certainly not sapphire at this price!)


Mineral crystal. Falls between acrylic and sapphire.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

roverguy78 said:


> I ordered one of those listed for $29 today. After credit card points, it set me back all of $16.
> 
> I personally think that particular model looks great!


Make sure to post up a photo


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

"Maritime Sport"? Nah, I prefer to call this the Timex Skin Diver. Love it! Man this is going to get a lot of wrist time. Supplied strap is decent enough, but I think this AliEx MN-style strap make it much more tacti-cool. I hope Timex makes more of these Skin Diver inspired watches.










In spite of the rains, there's still a lot of dust at work  .


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Mineral crystal. Falls between acrylic and sapphire.


Ahhh...thanks for the info.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> "Maritime Sport"? Nah, I prefer to call this the Timex Skin Diver. Love it! Man this is going to get a lot of wrist time. Supplied strap is decent enough, but I think this AliEx MN-style strap make it much more tacti-cool. I hope Timex makes more of these Skin Diver inspired watches.
> 
> View attachment 15674200
> 
> ...


Looks great! What is the bezel like? Friction or ratcheting?


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

I love my Timex watches.......


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

roverguy78 said:


> Looks great! What is the bezel like? Friction or ratcheting?


Thanks! It has a 60-click unidirectional bezel. Speaking of which, I think Timex nailed the retro feel of this bezel. Reminds me of vintage Wolbrook divers I see on eBay.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Can you guys share where we can buy this chrono for $29? I'm interested in this colorway.



Miggyd87 said:


> What if I told you there was a deal for that Chronograph at $29? It's orange second hand and such.
> 
> I am deciding if I want it lol





roverguy78 said:


> I ordered one of those listed for $29 today. After credit card points, it set me back all of $16.
> 
> I personally think that particular model looks great!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can you guys share where we can buy this chrono for $29? I'm interested in this colorway.


@Miggyd87 goes to sleep when the chickens do. So, the TEC speaks.

Not sure if you are referring aboutt he Allied Chrono.. or the Mk1 Chrono. Both at very cheap skate prices.

but it seems that the allied is not longer avail in amazon at the 29.99 price.

Mk1 Blue Chrono








Amazon.com: Timex MK1 Quartz Movement Blue Dial Men's Watch TW2R67600 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex MK1 Quartz Movement Blue Dial Men's Watch TW2R67600 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Mk1 White Chrono








Timex Men's Watch TW2R68800


Pick up a Timex MK1 MEN'S Watch TW2R68800 today to add to your collection or as a perfect gift for that special person. Free shipping on all domestic orders. Check out Ashford’s full selection of luxury men’s and women’s watches.




www.ashford.com





Bonus Chrono even lower for those 








Timex Men's TW2T11400 Fairfield 41mm Black Dial Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's TW2T11400 Fairfield 41mm Black Dial Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Was referring to that black dial Mk1 chrono with the orange chrono hand, that Miggyd87 and roverguy78 picked up.

I checked eBay and Amazon for the $29 deal on that colorway, but couldn't find anything: I'm guessing maybe it's no longer available?

Thanks, Wolfsatz, for the alternatives you posted. That blue chrono looks very interesting.



Wolfsatz said:


> @Miggyd87 goes to sleep when the chickens do. So, the TEC speaks.
> 
> Not sure if you are referring aboutt he Allied Chrono.. or the Mk1 Chrono. Both at very cheap skate prices.
> 
> but it seems that the allied is not longer avail in amazon at the 29.99 price.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MarkKenyon said:


> I measure the overall case diameter at bit more than 42mm.
> What is the crystal material? (I thought it was acrylic....certainly not sapphire at this price!)


Timex tried and has put saphirre on some of the TX watches which currently still retail at over $200 bucks via the bay. 
The great majority of current timex have a mineral crystal; which basically is glass that has been chemically treated to withstand scratches over plastic. They can still scratch but not as easy as Acrylic.

Some vintage style watches, like the Mk1 series, have an acrylic cyrstal which is easier to shape to a dome and with the great advantage that small scratches can be buffed out. So, prefer the beauty of good acrylic dome than a fugly and flat mineral crystal.

Side by side. Mk1 on the left and Allied on the right (glorified scout)
Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



Tsarli said:


> "Maritime Sport"? Nah, I prefer to call this the Timex Skin Diver. Love it! Man this is going to get a lot of wrist time. Supplied strap is decent enough, but I think this AliEx MN-style strap make it much more tacti-cool. I hope Timex makes more of these Skin Diver inspired watches.
> 
> View attachment 15674200
> 
> ...


I pulled the trigger thanks to @Miggyd87 TECness. What a deal from Mr. Snyder. Just over $50 with tax included for a very good watch. I read a lot of reviews before finally deciding that Timex and Snyder finally made a complete watch.

Indiglo
SS Case
Timing Bezel
Day Date 
Perfect 41mm size Not too small, not too big. 
It looks pretty [email protected] @$$ in my book.

It was a hard choice to make on this one over the 42mm Port which also seems to be a very well done watch. At the end, the day date, bezel and price edged out the Port.

Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Was referring to that black dial Mk1 chrono with the orange chrono hand, that Miggyd87 and roverguy78 picked up.
> 
> I checked eBay and Amazon for the $29 deal on that colorway, but couldn't find anything: I'm guessing maybe it's no longer available?
> 
> Thanks, Wolfsatz, for the alternatives you posted. That blue chrono looks very interesting.


The MIg has not picked up any Timex or anything else because is not Ash Wednesday yet (inside joke).

This is the one --> look for the altenate seller. it is an open box item 'used like new' probably a return. Looks sharp with the RED hand!









Amazon.com: Timex Men's MK1 Aluminum Chronograph 40mm Analog Quartz Nylon Strap, Black, 20 Casual Watch (Model: TW2R67700VQ) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Men's MK1 Aluminum Chronograph 40mm Analog Quartz Nylon Strap, Black, 20 Casual Watch (Model: TW2R67700VQ) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

LMS70 said:


> thanks for getting me all conflicted about that $27 price for a Waterbury. I'm trying to reign in my watch purchases, but man, what a deal!


If $27 had you conflicted, then does $25.88 help to lessen the conflict (or end the conflict, with one side prevailing?)

Link to Timex Waterbury 40mm for $25.88, free shipping









It's a constant war between the angel on on the one shoulder, and the devil on the other, isn't it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> If $27 had you conflicted, then does $25.88 help to lessen the conflict (or end the conflict, with one side prevailing?)
> 
> Link to Timex Waterbury 40mm for $25.88, free shipping
> 
> ...


Does the devil dress better?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> If $27 had you conflicted, then does $25.88 help to lessen the conflict (or end the conflict, with one side prevailing?)
> 
> Link to Timex Waterbury 40mm for $25.88, free shipping
> 
> ...


Ha! I saw that too. You guys are all enablers. Do you stand outside the AA meetings and offer everyone a beer as they come out too? Don't worry, I still like you all!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1974 Viscount. Still running strong.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Ha! I saw that too. You guys are all enablers. Do you stand outside the AA meetings and offer everyone a beer as they come out too? Don't worry, I still like you all!


Almost... we offer a Timex Deal!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> It did not seen active duty since 1997 continuously. These been rather well used after just 6 years. Print on buttons and bezels eroded rather quick. This one did lost all silver paint though.
> My personal treasure is 8 lap in Clinton color scheme (blue).
> It was a revelation to get president watch for just 10$ at second hand store!


Thanks, I couldn't remember whether the Clinton watch was orange or blue. I know the dress was definitely blue though.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

I really like all the MK1 series watches, but especially the 40mm chronograph. On the 3 hand models, the crown visibly protrudes slightly for the indiglo activation. On the chrono, the crown appears flush with the case.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

LMS70 said:


> Thanks, I couldn't remember whether the Clinton watch was orange or blue. I know the dress was definitely blue though.




















He actually had both and seem to pick one which suited tone of the outfit. so blue was more common.


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

WolfsatzMost likely said:


> Does the devil dress better?


Most likely, the devil has a newer watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new lithium installed, and a quick simple recalibration layer...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bling Bling 
Milano Bling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> new lithium installed, and a quick simple recalibration layer...


Wow. Where did that come from. Details please.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

@Ticonderoga it's a T2G521 first released in 2008 i believe? in production for a few years after that.

in several color ways, a white dial and a blue dial also, with different but similar model numbers.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> @Ticonderoga it's a T2G521 first released in 2008 i believe? in production for a few years after that.


Very cool and original. Added to my "watch list."


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I was surprised how fast the shipping from T.S. arrived. I was expecting a bit of delay.. but I guess USPS has caught up.

My excitement was short lived. As I open the box, the watch is shifted out of position... (well, not big deal, it probaly had a rough ride getting here). Continue with the inspection; HUH! no keeper on the crown. Ok , no big deal I have a few of those around.... tried to set up the date and that works well, but then I realized that the watch came on position A already and it is not ticking. Closer inspection of the case reveals the watch has been hit and it is obviously a return. Indiglo is also Kaput!

At least they guys working the returns could at least inspect the watch before sending it to a customer to ensure it is in working condition. Now I am mad, not at Timex at all, but at those Snyder's bozos. Hate buying a watch and not getting a new one.... open box or return. That is total Caca de Toro! 

Just opened this past T.S. working hours... so I will call and get some well deserved criticism tomorrow.

Has anyone ever filed a Paypal case on Dead on arrival?

PS. T.S. is funny.... I have not signed up on their website, but I did just now and it recognized my orders from paypal. However, under the MS-1 order *"This item is non returnable" *

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That sucks, sorry to hear that @Wolfsatz


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Let me guess... 11 minutes since the last watch swap?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh boy, a DOA new watch is a major bummer. Well if you don't want to deal with the official TS store. You can get it now on Amazon for $55 (18:24 PST 27 Jan).










The description on Amazon and the watch's caseback itself says "Stainless Steel", not Stainless Steel Back. But if the watch is truly steel and not resin it does seem to have a pretty thick coat of PVD. Oh and more thing, love the crown guard. No more accidental Indiglo presses. The 3GMT would drive me nuts with accidental Indiglo activation. Not with this baby .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Oh boy, a DOA new watch is a major bummer. Well if you don't want to deal with the official TS store. You can get it now on Amazon for $55 (18:24 PST 27 Jan).


Well, my plan is to call T.S. tomorrow morning and request an exchange, I don't really want a return for refund. Let's see how they respond and take action.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

the perfect calendar watch 
TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> the perfect calendar watch
> TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's a top notch strap!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

It's an Ironman kind of day. One for each wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Oh boy, a DOA new watch is a major bummer. Well if you don't want to deal with the official TS store. You can get it now on Amazon for $55 (18:24 PST 27 Jan).


So, great Customer Service form T.S. Called, and within a couple of minutes they answered the call. Explain what happened, and was given the choice to return the watch or an exchange. Chose the latter, and they are sending me a replacement right away. No hassles at all! Thank you Mr. Snyder!

In the meantime

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> So, great Customer Service form T.S. Called, and within a couple of minutes they answered the call. Explain what happened, and was given the choice to return the watch or an exchange. Chose the latter, and they are sending me a replacement right away. No hassles at all! Thank you Mr. Snyder!
> 
> In the meantime
> 
> TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Really glad that worked out for you! I was concerned it might not.... phew ?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T-Sprite - a TS Mod Watch dial with Waterbury hands in T-Retro case:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Timex Thursday anyone?

Broke this one out of cold storage for a wear today. Surprised the battery is still working after 5 years!

Checks all the boxes:


4 hour chronograph
Dual seconds hands (running seconds + "proper" chronograph seconds hand)
Sweeping chronograph seconds hand
GMT time (the 24 hour time can be adjusted and set to any second time zone including local time to act as a 24 hour indicator)
Indiglo (working on 5+ year old battery!)
Date at 2:30
Flyback hands - not sure this is as cool as Timex bills it but it is sorta cool to see them fly back at the end of their range
5 o'clock dial shows elapsed minutes, 10 o'clock dial shows GMT/24 time and/or 4 hour elapsed chrono time when activated


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ticonderoga said:


> Timex Thursday anyone?
> 
> Broke this one out of cold storage for a wear today. Surprised the battery is still working after 5 years!
> 
> ...


Very nice. Too nice to be in storage. Hopefully it will see more wrist time now!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

I received an MS-1 via Amazon today. If you're on the fence, I highly recommend the watch for $55 - $60. That being said, the one I received did have really bad alignment for the seconds hand. Obviously a common Timex issue, but dissapointing to see on their higher end models. I'm going to do an exchange and keep the one with the best alignment.

I'll also be trying out a couple bracelets on it this weekend. If either works out well, I'll post photos. This watch would look awesome on a good fitting bracelet.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Reef Gear

TX Reef Gear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ah 1978. the denim rage. i was in 501's then, and still am.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> It's an Ironman kind of day. One for each wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15676931


Check this out!! me Wants


> Our Command Urban™ collection is proof of our legendary durability. We paired a blue translucent retro case shape and design with a solid top ring and blue translucent silicone strap, giving a new look to our shock-resistant, water-resistant favorite. The large display is easy to read and our Timex World Time technology provides the time zone in 64 major urban areas around the world.











Command-Urban-47mm-Translucent-Resin-Strap-Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com













WRUW at the moment?







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

As much as I like Timex watches, digital watches don’t do much for me, so I stay 5 steps away.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

The old Timex Ironman were my favorite for years. Still have one. From about 20 years ago. I should change the battery in it. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I wish the Tx website let you do more customizations than they do. I was hoping I could do something like this:









Waterbury 40mm Classic Chrono Leather Strap Watch | Timex


Looking for a specific type of watch or strap to replace your current one? The Waterbury 40mm Classic Chrono Leather Strap Watch is the perfect addition for any ensemble or any watch face. Shop Timex watches today! Timex




www.timex.com





But with a darker grey case and bright red hands,

and a strap like this:









20mm Quick Release Leather Strap - Timex US


20mm Brown Leather Strap with quick-release feature Timex




www.timex.com





Don't get me wrong, I like that doing customizations is even an option, I just wish you could do more. I know, asking too much.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So, from a few years ago when I saw this option the first time. They've added the option to add colored Indiglo to some cases... the Scout can have 5 different colors. The weekender 38 also offers that option.

So.. from when they started, they have added more options. [/URL]


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> So, from a few years ago when I saw this option the first time. They've added the option to add colored Indiglo to some cases... the Scout can have 5 different colors. The weekender 38 also offers that option.
> 
> So.. from when they started, they have added more options. [/URL]


That is great that they have added options from when they started this, and I do have two of the Weekender 38s with different color Indiglo that are really nice. I actually emailed them to see if they are going to be expanding the options further. One can only hope!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TS welton bi-metal.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

QQ.

Between silver pushers and crown vs all black. What will be your preference ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

DonLuis said:


> QQ.
> 
> Between silver pushers and crown vs all black. What will be your preference ?


I think the silver pushers and crown will allow for more strap swaps. Aka hardware can be stainless steel, brushed or polished. If it's all black...that's the only hardware you can use in your straps.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I think the silver pushers and crown will allow for more strap swaps. Aka hardware can be stainless steel, brushed or polished. If it's all black...that's the only hardware you can use in your straps.


Interesting point of view, that had not crossed my mind.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Silver pushers and crown. But I like the brown leather strap that is on the second one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I think the silver pushers and crown will allow for more strap swaps. Aka hardware can be stainless steel, brushed or polished. If it's all black...that's the only hardware you can use in your straps.


What? According to who...

the hardware unless is a 5 ring NATO... does not disturb me at all..... frequently use ss with black.. and pvd and others.

Who care if it not the same color.. ... like my socks dont match.. not one is looking at them.

I go for the all Strathy look! Sharp!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

DonLuis said:


> Between silver pushers and crown vs all black. What will be your preference ?


The all PVD model looks great! However, pretty sure they only did that on the 42mm models.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone notice that there seems to be a LOT of $30 and less Timex watches on sale right now across different websites? eBay, Amazon, etc. A lot of them seem to be Mk Is as well. Both 3-handers and chronos. I think it's a particularly good time to have some Timex love.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Anyone notice that there seems to be a LOT of $30 and less Timex watches on sale right now across different websites? eBay, Amazon, etc. A lot of them seem to be Mk Is as well. Both 3-handers and chronos. I think it's a particularly good time to have some Timex love.


You are about two to three weeks late to the PURTY. There are also some sick deals on W'burys for about the same price..some even lower than the baseline.

This is one of the sub $30 SS models that I got as a 'future gift' and for the strap to be hooked on the PMD. 
And I am also a lucky winner of getting a J CREW box which has nothing to do with the Mk1.

and if you missed the previous update; No the strap is not a Red Wing strap, but being a quick! release and still pretty good quality, I dig it enough for the PMD Mk1. 
TX MK1 SS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

PMD MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

PMD MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In case you want to decide of SS vs Alum
TXMK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 SS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 SS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TEC FORMATION

TX TEC Formation by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

custom ordered with the smallest illegible date window possible...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> QQ.
> 
> Between silver pushers and crown vs all black. What will be your preference ?


While a triangular indice at 12 o'clock is great,
I don't particularly like triangular indicies all the way around - which most of the MK1's have.
The all-black MK1 chrono is an odd exception though, it has rectangular indicies.

And to your question, I prefer the all-black look.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

I've only have 3 Timex but my wife and son each have a couple so they are very present in my house. Good bang for buck watch. I don't know what I am explaining but being new here I guess it's almost customary to reason why good value watches are a hit with oneself. What ever, a good bang for buck is a good bang for buck in any field.
So here are my 3...
This one started the Timex invasion in my house...









After trying this had to have a field watch..









Then my wife and son scored Expedition scouts and Easy readers. Shortly after I realized I had a old Timex I forgot and pulled it out of storage, put a battery in it and threw a extra nato on it shown here. I don't know if this was a early Expedition or not, maybe a Atlantis even.









I am sure there will be a couple more Timex in my house before summer, they are on a roll in their own way.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> While a triangular indice at 12 o'clock is great,
> I don't particularly like triangular indicies all the way around - which most of the MK1's have.
> The all-black MK1 chrono is an odd exception though, it has rectangular indicies.
> 
> And to your question, I prefer the all-black look.


The triangle vs rectangle observation is astounding. I didn't notice that 😂


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Just picked up this one yesterday. I have the reissue 8-lap, but wanted something a little beefier with that nostalgic feel. I'm normally a G-Shock guy, but these digits are much more eye-friendly.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Crankshaft said:


> I've only have 3 Timex but my wife and son each have a couple so they are very present in my house. Good bang for buck watch. I don't know what I am explaining but being new here I guess it's almost customary to reason why good value watches are a hit with oneself. What ever, a good bang for buck is a good bang for buck in any field.
> So here are my 3...
> This one started the Timex invasion in my house...
> View attachment 15680359
> ...





Crankshaft said:


> I've only have 3 Timex but my wife and son each have a couple so they are very present in my house. Good bang for buck watch. I don't know what I am explaining but being new here I guess it's almost customary to reason why good value watches are a hit with oneself. What ever, a good bang for buck is a good bang for buck in any field.
> So here are my 3...
> This one started the Timex invasion in my house...
> View attachment 15680359
> ...


Welcome to the Purty @Crankshaft All of your watches are great. I have two of your three. The weekender is bliss to wear and the Expedition is a Tank of a Watch ready for anything.



Miggyd87 said:


> The triangle vs rectangle observation is astounding. I didn't notice that ?


I was so focused on the case color that totally missed that too.. but kept thinking that it looked different. It actually looks pretty good with the rectangular indices too. I with they would make more with the red hand. That one looks sharp.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome to the Purty @Crankshaft All of your watches are great. I have two of your three. The weekender is bliss to wear and the Expedition is a Tank of a Watch ready for anything.


Thank you Wolfsatz!👍
I agree with all you said, the weekender is blissful little watch and the Expedition just feels rugged and ready, I am glad I bought them for sure.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

To make up for the 3rd one.... The Katmail has not seen wrist time in a while... so .... here it is. One cool watch

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Some new Timex Parings
TX Mk1 SS on Geckota Suede
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Alum on unbranded NATO
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Navi Ocean on Red Wing Leather (W'bury)
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T.S. Mil a la Mk1
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX New England on TX one pass NATO
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T.S. Mil on Racing Striped Leather
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 on Damasko Leather
TX MK1 Damasko by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

This one feels like a million bucks. Red Wing strap is actually pretty nice.
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bonus Shot
Citizen PMD56 2864 on @tennesseean_87 Custom
TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Some beauties there, Citizen too👍


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Timex experimented with plastic cases in the early '60's but never went to market with them.....this is my plastic cased Merc....Cheers p *


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Prdrers said:


> Just picked up this one yesterday. I have the reissue 8-lap, but wanted something a little beefier with that nostalgic feel. I'm normally a G-Shock guy, but these digits are much more eye-friendly.
> View attachment 15681219


I do wish that Timex would make solar or Casio would make bigger digits...

The Ironman Shock actually has what Timex calls the "midsize" movement.
It's the same one used in the women's Ironman.
So it has the smallest digits of all the Ironmen.

The "Standard" 30-Lap Ironman has bigger digits,
and there's a few 50-Lap that have positively huge displays.

In this pic, the one on the far right has the same movement as your SHOCK.
The middle 2 are "standard" size.
And the one on the left is the large one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Some new Timex Parings
> 
> T.S. Mil on Racing Striped Leather


This one looks sharp.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

cayabo said:


> I do wish that Timex would make solar or Casio would make bigger digits...
> 
> The Ironman Shock actually has what Timex calls the "midsize" movement.
> It's the same one used in the women's Ironman.
> ...


 I definitely agree. I'm not one to bash Casio or Timex either one, but I wish the same. Timex's larger digits and uncluttered dials are definitely a positive attribute.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

@PAUL H. saw your mercury. it's sublime. you're certain that chromed case is plastic??


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In case of Avalanche... please look for the BST 47

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX BST by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

MS-1 with aftermarket solid link jubilee...


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> @PAUL H. saw your mercury. it's sublime. you're certain that chromed case is plastic??


100% cheers p


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I love mine Command Urban. It's 47mm, but only 11mm thick and wears really nice. QR Silicone strap is better then usual silicone straps. It's soft, but doesn't attract lint or dust like i.e. my Seiko Tuna strap or cheap Chinese spraps.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I love mine Command Urban. It's 47mm, but only 11mm thick and wears really nice. QR Silicone strap is better then usual silicone straps. It's soft, but doesn't attract lint or dust like i.e. my Seiko Tuna strap or cheap Chinese spraps.
> View attachment 15683446


That is a nice watch.. adding to my wish list. I like the big crackled fonts.

perhaps using the same movement? BST 47 aka Command 47..

I tried to fit the BST 47 on the outer shell of the jacket and no go... not enough strap.... 
.. same with the G Glide.... pretty thick jacket..

Winter Fun by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Now inside and not planning to go outside...

The mk1 T.S. MIl

Mk1 TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

roverguy78 said:


> MS-1 with aftermarket solid link jubilee...


I had a Timex spring wind watch 50 years ago that looked just like that. Came with a rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a nice watch.. adding to my wish list. I like the big crackled fonts.
> 
> perhaps using the same movement? BST 47 aka Command 47..
> 
> ...


Strap is 80+125mm. Total length with watch is 248mm, if that can help you. Don't know if the movements are same. It's my first Timex. It has world time for 64 cities (30 time zones), chronograph, timer, 3 alarms (each can be set as daily, weekdays, weekend), night mode (when activated, pressing on any pusher activate light, so no fiddling in the dark to find right pusher), and night mode has 'auto-off' feature - after 8 hours it's disabled automatically. It can display either UTC time in the bottom or date in US or European format, name of the chosen city can be shown or hidden in upper part of the display. Hope it helps.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Strap is 80+125mm. Total length with watch is 248mm, if that can help you. Don't know if the movements are same. It's my first Timex. It has world time for 64 cities (30 time zones), chronograph, timer, 3 alarms (each can be set as daily, weekdays, weekend), night mode (when activated, pressing on any pusher activate light, so no fiddling in the dark to find right pusher), and night mode has 'auto-off' feature - after 8 hours it's disabled automatically. It can display either UTC time in the bottom or date in US or European format, name of the chosen city can be shown or hidden in upper part of the display. Hope it helps.


Actually.. I kep thinking about my own comment about the same movement. It is obviously not the same movement. Your command dial is divided in three sections. While my BST 47 has only really two sections. They may have gotten ideas from the G-lide GBX; which also provides info on three sections of the dial and can be adjusted.

I like that it is a World Time watch too. Impressive specs specially the 11mm case height.



> Adjustable acid yellow 22mm resin quick-release strap fits up to 8-inch wrist circumference
> Shock resistant to I. S. O. standards; 100-hour chronograph with 99-lap memory
> 3 daily, weekday or weekend alarms with 5-minute backup; 24-hour countdown timer with stop & repeat; 24-hour time
> Black & gunmetal 47mm resin square case with acrylic lens & negative digital display; Indiglo light-up watch display
> ...


The TEC Speaks
Command 47 Stormtrooper great price on this one.

and the Lemoney MIke Wasowski 47 (hey, you can just swap the strap you know)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Saw an amazon review complaining about the Mk1 SS model not having lumed hands.. but only lumed markers. I immediately dismissed it as .. this guy is crazy.....

... a few minutes later... bit my tongue.

May be a deciding factor for some. Not a very big one.. but still, better to have more not less.

Timex:
WTF.. I am used to liumed hands and no lumed markers. Are you doing a switcheroo just to mess with the TEC?

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Saw an amazon review complaining about the Mk1 SS model not having lumed hands.. but only lumed markers. I immediately dismissed it as .. this guy is crazy.....
> 
> ... a few minutes later... bit my tongue.
> 
> ...


This feels like one of those societal inaccurate memory examples. Like my mind wants to immediately say "of course it has lumed hands" but the proof is in front of us that we are all remembering it wrong.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I meant to post this last night, but I had another glass instead.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

LMS70 said:


> I meant to post this last night, but I had another glass instead.
> 
> View attachment 15684434


Nice photo of the bottle and glass. Sure it was just one more?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Saw an amazon review complaining about the Mk1 SS model not having lumed hands.. but only lumed markers. I immediately dismissed it as .. this guy is crazy.....
> 
> ... a few minutes later... bit my tongue.
> 
> ...


Is it just this one? My black dialed version has lume on the hands, so does the mechanical.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ox71 said:


> Is it just this one? My black dialed version has lume on the hands, so does the mechanical.


I wondered yesterday if maybe the guy who lumes the hands at the Timex factory is out on Covid leave.

"Sorry to hear that Jerry is out sick, hope he's OK. What is it he does here?"

"I don't know, just keep putting these watches together."


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's one of the $29 (used, like new) MK1 PVD 40mm chronographs from Amazon.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

roverguy78 said:


> Here's one of the $29 (used, like new) MK1 PVD 40mm chronographs from Amazon.


How do you like it? And was it indeed "like new"?


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> How do you like it? And was it indeed "like new"?


I'm quite pleased with it, and it does indeed pass for like new.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Do you have a Amazon link ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

perfectly sized at 37mm.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

DonLuis said:


> Do you have a Amazon link ?


It looks like the seller on Amazon is currently sold out of the used ones.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Shoe Swapping and coming up with some interesting combos

This ?
TX BST 47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

or this?
I'm really digging the Barton Silicon Strap on this one. Makes the BST way more wearable and not as in your face NEON shiny. It is just missing the black buckle. Anyone has a 22mm black buclke available? The one from the three GMT Tapers down to 20mm.
TX BST 47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX BST 47 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Well it arrived today and it definitely feels small compared to everything else I wear (smaller than I was hoping for, I actually measured it at 36mm and I think perfect would have been 39 or 40). Probably looks OK in the pic but definitely feels small.










The other con is the length of the strap, it's like they made the watch for people with 6 inch wrists and the strap for people with 8, lol.

I may have to experiment with getting some shorter length 20 or 22mm canvas straps that taper to 18mm and notch the sides out a bit to fit these lugs.

1 postive other than I love the dial even for its diminutiveness... INDIGLO!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I was surprised how fast the shipping from T.S. arrived. I was expecting a bit of delay.. but I guess USPS has caught up.
> 
> My excitement was short lived. As I open the box, the watch is shifted out of position... (well, not big deal, it probaly had a rough ride getting here). Continue with the inspection; HUH! no keeper on the crown. Ok , no big deal I have a few of those around.... tried to set up the date and that works well, but then I realized that the watch came on position A already and it is not ticking. Closer inspection of the case reveals the watch has been hit and it is obviously a return. Indiglo is also Kaput!
> 
> ...


Just Arriving from NYC TS MS-1

Quickly changed to a better quality Bond NATO.. and with that I am not saying that the OEM TX bond is bad... it is halfway between the 10 dollar cheapies and the very nice ones. Hardware is nice, but the fabric is a bit away from top notch. The buckle is signed.

I am quite happy with this one at the moment. While it is maritime inspired, I actually see more racing style than ocean on this one. There is something about the red seconds hand that really brings it all together. Bezel is a 60 click unidirectional and similarly to the strap, does not suck, but also is not top notch; it looks and does its part, but could be better. I am glad to see that the hands and markers are lumed.

For those that care about presentation boxes, this one comes in a very nice box; setting for a good gift. A bit too big for only one watch, but still miles away from the standard cardboard box most timex's ship in. Also, if you are ordering directly from T.S. the box is even bigger; I guess what they use to ship shirts and sweaters.. also very nice.

I'll do a formal review after a few days of wearing this one. But so far, I really like it. Strong 4 out of 5 stars and a great deal at $50+ dollars.

TS MS-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS MS-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS MS-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Love the lume on mine. They might be just tiny slivers on those real thin hands, but they are perfectly usable. Most of the time I don't even need to use the (nice blue) Indiglo when I wake up at around 6:00 in the morning.


----------



## Hereformyhobbies (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey all. Pretty new here. Brand new to watches but loving all th learning.

First watch came in today and guess what, it's a Timex. Fairfield chrono. Figured I'd show it off. For $40 (plus a bit extra for a second strap) I'm a happy customer. This thing seems great.

I don't know what's keeping me from buying a bunch more timex.... It looks great, feels great, and is affordable enough that Im not afraid to scratch it if I'm out and about. I'm considering adding a few vintage timex to my collection as well as one of the newer automatic marlin reissues. Just trying to decide if I want to stick with timex for my first few watches or venture into other types of watches.

Anyways, thanks for checking out my Timex. Can't wait to get the next one!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i like mine a lot as well. i wasn't sure the navi xl line was for me, but somehow i've ended up with three of them in the past few months, including the NASA that came back to timex.com for a week or so.

meanwhile, i'll wear this Greats navi today, with beautiful dial colors and sizing more toward what i feel comfortable with on my wrist.

and as @Wolfsatz mentions, for around $50 (the TS MS-1) is a total score. indiglo on a black dial though? nearly useless...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I put my Urban Command on a dark blue Bonetto Cinturini strap for a change. I like it. Little bit of color.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

I do love mine.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> I do love mine.....
> 
> View attachment 15688150


^^^^ Navi Brothers ^^^^ Sweet !


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hereformyhobbies said:


> Hey all. Pretty new here. Brand new to watches but loving all th learning.
> 
> First watch came in today and guess what, it's a Timex. Fairfield chrono. Figured I'd show it off. For $40 (plus a bit extra for a second strap) I'm a happy customer. This thing seems great.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS and the Timex forum (well, probably the main Timex forum anyway, there are several). Can't go wrong with having several Timex in your collection. That is a very nice looking Fairfield Chrono. My own collection is missing something like this and I have been looking at these as well as Waterburys. I recommend adding some vintage Timex too. I'm wearing my 1970 Electric Dynabeat today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader bold.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> easy reader bold.


IT looks like famous soviet Raketa design!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

NocturnalWatch said:


> I put my Urban Command on a dark blue Bonetto Cinturini strap for a change. I like it. Little bit of color.


Great modern looking digital watch! Very scarce info on this one online. How do you like yours? Is it holding up well? I've had a rather disappointing experience with a digital Expedition which seems to be losing time after a battery change. Hopefully this is not the case with this model.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hereformyhobbies said:


> Hey all. Pretty new here. Brand new to watches but loving all th learning.
> 
> First watch came in today and guess what, it's a Timex. Fairfield chrono. Figured I'd show it off. For $40 (plus a bit extra for a second strap) I'm a happy customer. This thing seems great.
> 
> ...


I got the exact same watch for very cheap just for the mesh that comes with it.. which is also pretty darn good.

The Fairfield finishing i quite nice and the big dial makes the chrono very legible.... one of the reasons I don't wear much chronos anymore is because they tend to be so crowded and hard to see.. that I know prefer 3 handers... but this one is easy to see.

For me, Timex BST on the wrist today.

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

the strap that is!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Great modern looking digital watch! Very scarce info on this one online. How do you like yours? Is it holding up well? I've had a rather disappointing experience with a digital Expedition which seems to be losing time after a battery change. Hopefully this is not the case with this model.


It's Command Urban. I like it very much, although I'm in a honeymoon phase right now, bought it last week, so can't tell you how (in)accurate it is. Lots of nice functions, but fairly thin at 11mm, so wears really comfortable. Even OEM strap isn't bad. Doesn't attract lint and dirt like other cheap silicone straps.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> IT looks like famous soviet Raketa design!
> View attachment 15688427


I wonder who copied who, but both have the looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Hereformyhobbies said:


> Hey all. Pretty new here. Brand new to watches but loving all th learning.
> 
> First watch came in today and guess what, it's a Timex. Fairfield chrono. Figured I'd show it off. For $40 (plus a bit extra for a second strap) I'm a happy customer. This thing seems great.
> 
> ...


Late welcome but just the same welcome to WUS👍

Nice choice on first watch, looks darn good and the strap works with it well.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tempus Populi said:


> I wonder who copied who, but both have the looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Raketa made in country which is 30 years as non existent.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today's Chillax watch is the TS MS-1

TS MS-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


Love this design!
So legible yet so intersting!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Timex Thursday with the TS MS-1

looks sharp with good light

TS MÁS-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't know what mov't this has but my most accurate new era Timex....cheers p


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wearing this old hand winder today that was a $3 find on the Bay, plus the cost of a new strap. This thing runs like a champ, so well that I have been hesitant to pull off the case and find out more about it. It lacks any numbers below the 6 or any date codes on the back. It has the wave symbol along with "Water Resistant" on the dial. My guess is late 70s or early 80s, and probably a Sprite as it seems smaller than the old Marlins I have. Whatever it is, it was definitely a bargain.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Mail Find!!! Finally got a hold of a Timex rally dial. This one is fantastic shape save for some scratches on the crystal. Even comes on an original signed bracelet. Unfortunately the 70s bracelet does fit over my gaint hands 😂


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

roverguy78 said:


>


@roverguy78 have you ever posted you entire collection in one spot? I see alot of the watches you post and think, "we could be friends".


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today, a classic field watch:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> Mail Find!!! Finally got a hold of a Timex rally dial. This one is fantastic shape save for some scratches on the crystal. Even comes on an original signed bracelet. Unfortunately the 70s bracelet does fit over my gaint hands 😂
> 
> View attachment 15691359
> 
> View attachment 15691361


Nice one...Cheers p


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Miggyd87 said:


> @roverguy78 have you ever posted you entire collection in one spot? I see alot of the watches you post and think, "we could be friends".


I find it best to post one at a time... Makes one's collection seem more reasonable.


----------



## Wayne77 (May 26, 2020)

6 months of searching and finally snagged a mint condition example. If anyone knows when these were made please let me know.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wayne77 said:


> 6 months of searching and finally snagged a mint condition example. If anyone knows when these were made please let me know.
> View attachment 15692293


The case back has a two or three digits code. That is a sweet looking GMT. do you know the model number?

refer to this

Timex Manufacturing Dates


----------



## Wayne77 (May 26, 2020)

Thank you. I can't trace a model number anywhere. It looks like she was made July 1987. She must of been a watch box queen, or lost in a drawer as mint condition. I came across a picture of one 6 months ago on one of the pages on this thread and who ever you are, you cost me 2 hours eBay searching every day for 6 months lol.... (worth it). A week after purchase from US another one popped up here in UK lol


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

roverguy78 said:


> I find it best to post one at a time... Makes one's collection seem more reasonable.


a very modest answer to a rather great assumption


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Rocket1991 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15692995
> ...


Show Offs!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 reissue T2N881


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Andros T2N678


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

EDIT: now sold out, but there are similar deals to be had from the same source, by the same method

We've seen a plethora of Timex MK1 deals in here lately, but I don't believe we've ever seen a Timex MK1 _*CHRONOGRAPH*_ dip below the $20 threshold.

Until now. How does *$15.99, with free shipping*, sound? (VERIFIED)

Link to deal: Timex Men's Watch TW2T10600









Use coupon code ASHTW20 to get the 20% discount (off of $19.99) and the free shipping.

NOTES: 40mm diameter; copper tone aluminum case (so it should be feather light); domed acrylic crystal for better and for worse; Timex's chronograph movements are known to quiet compared to their infamously loud 3-hander movements.

There are also other all-time great (yes, even greater than before!), super affordable Timex deals to be had on Ashford using the same coupon code (please dig around), but this was the one that stood out to me the most.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Shows sold out for me but super deal!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> We've seen a plethora of Timex MK1 deals in here lately, but I don't believe we've ever seen a Timex MK1 _*CHRONOGRAPH*_ dip below the $20 threshold.
> 
> Until now. How does *$15.99, with free shipping*, sound? (VERIFIED)
> 
> ...


Already sold out lol


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jkpa said:


> Shows sold out for me but super deal!


I just triple-checked, and it shows "IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP FROM UNITED STATES," and I was able to add it to my cart and apply the coupon. Not sure why you we would be getting different results. Hopefully others will see the same as I'm seeing.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah shows in stock now but when I try to add to cart, it says “item is not available”.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jkpa said:


> Yeah shows in stock now but when I try to add to cart, it says "item is not available".


Ah, too bad. It must've just sold out, as, just before I posted the deal, I was able to add it to my cart and verify application of coupon. That said, as I mentioned, there are other deals to be had by the same method. A different colorway but otherwise identical Timex MK1 chrono for $21.59, for example.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Ah, too bad. It must've just sold out, as, just before I posted the deal, I was able to add it to my cart and verify application of coupon. That said, as I mentioned, there are other deals to be had by the same method. A different colorway but otherwise identical Timex MK1 chrono for $21.59, for example.


yep that one is also very cool so may go for that. Don't have a Timex anymore and that seems wrong!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wayne77 said:


> Thank you. I can't trace a model number anywhere. It looks like she was made July 1987. She must of been a watch box queen, or lost in a drawer as mint condition. I came across a picture of one 6 months ago on one of the pages on this thread and who ever you are, you cost me 2 hours eBay searching every day for 6 months lol.... (worth it). A week after purchase from US another one popped up here in UK lol


@theretroshave has or had one. they may know more positively the model number and date of manufacture. my guess is around 2006?

of course @cayabo would also have a conclusive answer.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Wayne77 said:


> Thank you. I can't trace a model number anywhere. It looks like she was made July 1987. She must of been a watch box queen, or lost in a drawer as mint condition. I came across a picture of one 6 months ago on one of the pages on this thread and who ever you are, you cost me 2 hours eBay searching every day for 6 months lol.... (worth it). A week after purchase from US another one popped up here in UK lol


Great find! The model number is T41151. Also known as the Timex Expedition World Time, or at least you can find some photos if you Google it that way. Additionally, there is a red/black variant- T41161. I think that one's even a bit harder to find. Took me over a year if I recall correctly. Enjoy yours!


schumacher62 said:


> @theretroshave has or had one. they may know more positively the model number and date of manufacture. my guess is around 2006?
> 
> of course @cayabo would also have a conclusive answer.


Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaél (Feb 3, 2021)

Timex? I've got some models many times. Seems to have good deal of features, but battery life = a few months at best. Would not say I love them nor say I hate them... Would say they are quite practical watches available for a low cost.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Inaél said:


> Timex? I've got some models many times. Seems to have good deal of features, but battery life = a few months at best. Would not say I love them nor say I hate them... Would say they are quite practical watches available for a low cost.


There has been exactly one battery change since I bought this Timex Ironman for $20 in 2010.

The scout is over a year now with the same battery.

What's with the "few months at best" nonsense?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Show Offs!


I think i have 7 of these including black posted by *cayabo.*
Blue and grey Reef Gear (At 50m WR it almost tongue in the cheek). Promotional with some beer (not in use), white, white asymmetrical (looks silly since strap disintegrated long time ago) and NOS futuristic design of early 2000. 
Not my photos. 
















I think these were cool watches and alarm was useful and uncharacteristically loud.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Since morning i was wearing my old 2009 Timex Expedition Atlantis 100. Which i still regard as one of the most comfortable among watches i have. That's why i had it as my work watch for a long time.








After replying about iControl alarm i fished one of them out of box
Here ReefGear








Alarm is not working due to missing contact which fell off (quite common for these).
This one also sits on Velcro band.
I think Timex makes best Velcro bands among anything i seen.
Almost tempted to start show your Velcro band watch but it's so un WUS it will be crickets out of gate.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Saw an amazon review complaining about the Mk1 SS model not having lumed hands.. but only lumed markers. I immediately dismissed it as .. this guy is crazy.....
> 
> ... a few minutes later... bit my tongue.
> 
> ...


The steel chrono has lumed hands.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Got to hand it to Timex. This morning after gym and shower.. I went back to the Aragon Dive master (bogo offer comes to 85f or this watch) A true diver with a well constructed case, high contrast dial and day date. However, this monster is fighting to take the Invicta Flag, even at 45mm and 17mm tall, it wears big. A couple of major flaws. the bezel is extremely hard to rotate with one hand.. .so no function there.. and the super luminova which is The selling point for this one... hardly lasts. case back to a very soul less rotor.

Take a couple hours later and I switch to the MS-1. yeap, the Professional Desk Diver... only 30WR enough to drown you in a puddle... but .. I don't even get my watches wet. So, a lot of function, style, comfort and looks [email protected]@$$.

Bezel works as it should, easy to operate and while it is only a 60 click bezel, it works! OF course Indiglo for those 3am piss calls, but the lume actually works and lasts longer than the above.

Already said previously, but this is a superb watch at the current river from down under @ $52. I wish the put the same price on the Albino one... I would get that for sure.

Aragon by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Inaél (Feb 3, 2021)

ox71 said:


> There has been exactly one battery change since I bought this Timex Ironman for $20 in 2010.
> 
> The scout is over a year now with the same battery.
> 
> What's with the "few months at best" nonsense?


I don't understand... what not understandable in what I said.

Like:
1.1. Battery life:
1) I had many Timex (more than 5).
2) With one of those, I experienced a battery life duration of more than two years. *With every other Timex I had, I never experienced a battery life of more than 10 months. THIS IS MY OWN EXPERIENCE, YOURS MAY BE DIFFERENT.*

1.2. My appreciation of Timex watches:
1) Option 1: I love them.
2) Option 2: I hate them.
3) Option 3: I do not like them or dislike them, I simply use them as a watch worn when there's a higher risk of it getting scratches, etc.

*My choice: Option 3.*

1.3. Not understanding what I said:
1) What's unclear?
2) Please take my experience AS MY OWN. I DID NOT SAY ''IT CAN'T LAST FOR MORE'', *I SAID ''FOR ME, WELL, IT DIDN'T''*.
3) Please don't *DISCREDIT MY POINT OF VIEW* just because you do not agree with what I said. *A personal opinion is a personal opinion*, and nothing else.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got my new MK1 chronograph in steel

It came up in a "display" style cheap case the ones you se at target or Walmart, the canvas bracelet could be better.

On a good side, I like the dial, case and wrist presence, also hands have real lume, unlike other MK1 I have. I cannot wait to replace the strap.

Here is next to the traveler Bernie.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Edited post
My old weekender with a citizen bracelet


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Inaél said:


> Timex? I've got some models many times. Seems to have good deal of features, but battery life = a few months at best. Would not say I love them nor say I hate them... Would say they are quite practical watches available for a low cost.


I was commenting on the "but battery life=a few months at best" part of your post, nothing else.
It's not true unless 
1. You bought really old stock watches that were sitting in the store a few years.
2. You bought display watches that everyone was trying out the indiglo feature on for however long they were on display for.
3. You wear your watch really close to your hand and trigger the indiglo constantly without realising it.
4. Chill out with the capitalising in your post, there is no need to yell.
5. Don't assume I don't understand what you are saying because I disagree with what you've said, this isn't kindergarten.
6. I own more than 5 Timex watches and the batteries definitely last more than a few months at best, and that was the most important point of my quoting your post.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Inaél said:


> Like:
> *I never experienced a battery life of more than 10 months. THIS IS MY OWN EXPERIENCE, YOURS MAY BE DIFFERENT.
> 
> My choice: Option 3.*
> ...


For 1.. how much a battery lasts is not Timex fautl... get better well sourced batteries. If you are only experiencing 10 months... they are probably not good ones. Panasonic, Maxxell makes some darn good CR 2016s.

For 2. I don't understand why the caps? We understand you put cheap batteries on your timex, but Are you also jumping up and down?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, so only the stainless steel Mk I 3-hander has un-lumed hands is that correct? Lots of deals still out there, just want to avoid accidentally grabbing that one model(?) with no lume on the hands.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Inaél said:


> Timex? I've got some models many times. Seems to have good deal of features, but battery life = a few months at best. Would not say I love them nor say I hate them... Would say they are quite practical watches available for a low cost.


@Inaél do you currently own any timex? post them here! they're sure to be appreciated.

battery life is surely subjective, with many variables for all battery powered watches as outlined by @ox71

personally, i would expect to replace a battery on any new purchase upon arrival, however that's never been the case for me: a hundred battery powered watches of many makes but primarily timex, and excepting the older electrics/electronics, they all last and run a good long time.

welcome here, and show your timex!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Ok, so only the stainless steel Mk I 3-hander has un-lumed hands is that correct? Lots of deals still out there, just want to avoid accidentally grabbing that one model(?) with no lume on the hands.


Just to be sure... go for the Alum model if you want Lume... both of the SS i have have no lume.

however.. just a reminder... . the SS models have the very nice leather straps. I think a better strap makes up for the lack of lume hands.

TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes, My 3-hand in STeel are painted, no lame,

My chrono MK1 Strel has lume.

I prefer SS because is easier to polish, give a new brushed fishing. But really like hands on lume.



New chrono in steel and Bernie aluminum


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

100+ Timex made in 2000 or later and only a single one has had a battery life of fewer than 5 years - that was a compass watch.

In fact, 5 to 8-year-old Timex are the best deals on eBay because people sell them when the battery goes dead.

My 5-year-old went through a battery in 3 days when I gave him his first analog Timex.
The second battery lasted a month.
The third one has been going for 3 years now without issue.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

All of the recent post pics of the analog Timex alarm watches reminded me of my very first "real" watch after my first multi-colored Swatch, which I considered more of a trendy accessory than a watch.

I can't remember the model of this Timex, but I wish I still had it. I got it in the late 80's or early 90's.

I distinctly remember using the alarm function for reminding me when the parking meter was expiring.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

DonLuis said:


> Just got my new MK1 chronograph in steel
> 
> It came up in a "display" style cheap case the ones you se at target or Walmart, the canvas bracelet could be better.
> 
> ...


This is example of perfect Timex designs. Functional, legible, elegant and i would call it perfect. Not all Timex watches like this but at certain point i started to appreciate and recommend these. Looks sharp!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

DonLuis said:


> Just got my new MK1 chronograph in steel
> 
> It came up in a "display" style cheap case the ones you se at target or Walmart, the canvas bracelet could be better.
> 
> ...


Bernie looks good on that brown leather nato


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

What’s the most expensive Timex you’ve ever encountered? Just being curious. No, no reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> What's the most expensive Timex you've ever encountered? Just being curious. No, no reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actual 'TX' branded watches sitll fetchins over $250 for new examples. Speaking personally, my most expensive TX was actually my first TX watch. The Yacht Racer which originally was selling at $199... got it on sale at $99. Most of my TX collection is sub $50 when they are discounted. A few exemptions to the rule for hard to get models.

And Speaking on battery life.... This one still running on original OEM after 5 years without an issue.

IQ Yatch Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Same for this one... going on 4 years and still going strong.

TX Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Tempus Populi said:


> What's the most expensive Timex you've ever encountered? Just being curious. No, no reason.


Timex T2M513 had the highest list price of any Timex I've bought.



















As I recall it was called Timex Sport Luxury Automatic and the list price was $174.95, which was too high for Timex fans of that era. I bought one on closeout for $86 because I was curious about the Seagull ST2505 movement. That was in the days before AliExpress and a cheap way for me to evaluate a better quality Chinese watch movement. I highly recommend the movement, it made me a believer!

There weren't a lot of these sold, but I guess I'd recommend T2M515 if you find one for under $100. It had a white dial, and that is definitely the way to go with this movement and all those tiny little numbers. Nowadays I'd think it would be easier to find a Chinese branded watch with ST2505.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Couldn't pass up a new MK1 for $25 to replace my old one that got pretty worked over. Threw it on an Alpine expansion band to change things up.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> What's the most expensive Timex you've ever encountered? Just being curious. No, no reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a great question.

Ryo Hazuki's Timex in the Shenmue video game.

Timex did a re-release Shenmue special edition after the fact.

A new OEM strap is $100 for this watch.
The original watch itself goes for $150-500 for one in good condition.
The Special Edition can get the same money.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wrong thtead


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Bernie looks good on that brown leather nato


My dear TXer friends... I think we have an emergency in our hands that we must immediately rectify. It has come to my attention and my personal deduction that my dear friend @Miggyd87's wrist must be dangerously itching with a need for a Timex ticker. The lack of a Timex watch has been known to cause cancer of the wrist. His wrist is attempting to fix the itch with a* Casio band aid! * That's how deep the situation is!

Bernie will be back home in a many more months, and it may be too late for his wrist well being. sub 38mm and L2L less than 45 is the sweet spot.

This used to be one of his watches which now has a brand new cell and powerful Indiglo.

TX Expedition 100WR by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Wolfsatz 
I am excited for Bernie's return, but I think not having a TX in my box will make it even more exciting!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Inaél said:


> I don't understand... what not understandable in what I said.
> 
> Like:
> 1.1. Battery life:
> ...


@Inaél just put fresh juice on this one. See in you a few years!

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tempus Populi said:


> What's the most expensive Timex you've ever encountered? Just being curious. No, no reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$450









Giorgio Galli S1 Automatic - Timex US


Our Milan-based design director Giorgio Galli knows what makes Timex tick better than anyone. That’s why we asked him to create the most “Timex” Timex ever made, a watch that combines our shared love of quality, accessibility and great design. Giorgio answered with the S1 Automatic. This elegant...




www.timex.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> $450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh well.. then I got you beat

Last One by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

President by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I’m sure I’ve asked this before but did they make any of the steel cased field watches in a 38mm diameter with 20mm lugs?

The 36mm cases are just too small, and the 40mm are too big and you can call me Goldilocks because I’m still looking for just right!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> I'm sure I've asked this before but did they make any of the steel cased field watches in a 38mm diameter with 20mm lugs?
> 
> The 36mm cases are just too small, and the 40mm are too big and you can call me Goldilocks because I'm still looking for just right!


Timex doing 20mm lugs on anything smaller than 40mm is rare.
There is a perpetual that's got an interesting case - but it is brass.

Here's one that's for sale on eBay right now:










It also has a domed crystal (don't know if it is double or single).

I got one of these for the same reasons you stipulate - but I can't stand the dial so it's in the "To mod" box.

It wears quite nicely (I have a skinn/flat 6.75" wrist). The lugs are flat and the overall feel is relatively thin.

(The other smaller-than-40mm-with-20mm-strap model that I can think of is the Expedition Camper.
But it's a plastic case with acrylic crystal. And it's closer to 36 than 38.)

If I recall correctly you've tried a 38mm T-Retro? And let it go??
I'd be interested to know more...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Timex doing 20mm lugs on anything smaller than 40mm is rare.
> There is a perpetual that's got an interesting case - but it is brass.
> 
> Here's one that's for sale on eBay right now:
> ...


I'll trade you 
TX SS Chill by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sup, enjoying this great deal from the holiday sale at certified watch store in December on the Navi depth 38mm


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Soxman5 said:


> Sup, enjoying this great deal from the holiday sale at certified watch store in December on the Navi depth 38mm


I really do like this watch.
Wearing it right now...

It is holding steady at -2 seconds per week.

Can't quite figure out where the strap came from.
Normally it has a rubber strap, but this one (I imagine we got ours from the same place) has polished eyes and is stamped "Waterbury" on the liner???


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

cayabo said:


> I really do like this watch.
> Wearing it right now...
> 
> It is holding steady at -2 seconds per week.
> ...


Yeah I noticed that too! I can't see the canvas type option anywhere else. The watch is well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> I'm sure I've asked this before but did they make any of the steel cased field watches in a 38mm diameter with 20mm lugs?
> 
> The 36mm cases are just too small, and the 40mm are too big and you can call me Goldilocks because I'm still looking for just right!





cayabo said:


> I really do like this watch.
> Wearing it right now...
> 
> It is holding steady at -2 seconds per week.
> ...


Great looking for the Professional Desk Diver.. .I wonder how it translates to the business environment. 
4 o'clock - Leave the house now... 
7 o'clock - watercooler break 
9 o'clock - late lunch


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Great looking for the Professional Desk Diver.. .I wonder how it translates to the business environment.
> 4 o'clock - Leave the house now...
> 7 o'clock - watercooler break
> 9 o'clock - late lunch


To be pedantic, it's a "ascend from depth" guide. 
So, 1.5 seconds for every foot underwater.

For desk-diving it works very well as an email computer - if you're leaving the office and there are 5 emails (read number at 5 o'clock), you need 7.5 minutes before you're done.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> If I recall correctly you've tried a 38mm T-Retro? And let it go??
> I'd be interested to know more...


Holy cow, you have a good memory. Even I forgot about that. That was a sweet mod! Actually, I might look into that again, but the T Classic case has 18mm lugs, yes? Was hoping to pick up something that fit my existing collection of straps.

I was both in a different state of mind regarding my watch collection (read: very minimalist) and a different income level (read: also pretty minimalist) at the time, so I decided the $50 or whatever it was needed to go back into the account.

Both my state of mind and my income are a little different now. Not a lot... but a little!

I really might need to look into that T Classic mod again...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Holy cow, you have a good memory. Even I forgot about that. That was a sweet mod! Actually, I might look into that again, but the T Classic case has 18mm lugs, yes? Was hoping to pick up something that fit my existing collection of straps.
> 
> I was both in a different state of mind regarding my watch collection (read: very minimalist) and a different income level (read: also pretty minimalist) at the time, so I decided the $50 or whatever it was needed to go back into the account.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, it's interesting.

Yes, the T-Retro has an 18mm strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Holy cow, you have a good memory. Even I forgot about that. That was a sweet mod! Actually, I might look into that again, but the T Classic case has 18mm lugs, yes? Was hoping to pick up something that fit my existing collection of straps.
> 
> I was both in a different state of mind regarding my watch collection (read: very minimalist) and a different income level (read: also pretty minimalist) at the time, so I decided the $50 or whatever it was needed to go back into the account.
> 
> ...


That is why I love the ER so much... 38mm with 20mm lugs... but it is brass  I would pay for a SS ER

TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

38mm Milano on 20mm strap from the Fairfield
TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Completely forgot about the 38mm Easy Reader being 20mm.

The case fits any Scout dial, and dozens more - for example:



















Mr Porter (English store) claimed to have a SS 38mm Easy Reader a few years ago when it was introduced - and it was priced much higher than normal.
But, given Timex marketing's penchant for fiction, I chose to not believe.
Was I wrong?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Completely forgot about the 38mm Easy Reader being 20mm.
> 
> The case fits any Scout dial, and dozens more - for example:
> 
> ...


Could've been a special edition type of watch. It would be a very good seller I think even at a premium.

Your mods looks really good.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Completely forgot about the 38mm Easy Reader being 20mm.
> 
> The case fits any Scout dial, and dozens more - for example:
> 
> ...


Wow. That black dial in the easy reader case does look good! That might just be the ticket, brass case or no!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today for #Timex Tuesday

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Today for #Timex Tuesday
> 
> Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very nice color combo...though I bet the buckle on that strap sadly doesn't match


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Very nice color combo...though I bet the buckle on that strap sadly doesn't match


I dont see teh buckle in the picture.... or when being worn... No issues in #Wolf's World


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Get it while it lasts! Over on ashford.com the Deal of the Day is this MK1 for $24.99


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Unc Sam said:


> Get it while it lasts! Over on ashford.com the Deal of the Day is this MK1 for $24.99
> View attachment 15701306
> View attachment 15701306


Great price ont he Mk1 Steel and with a great strap... keep in mind that this one does not have lumed hands.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Wow. That black dial in the easy reader case does look good! That might just be the ticket, brass case or no!


Get a _Scout _and an _Easy Reader 38_ and the swap is as easy as changing a battery...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Get a _Scout _and an _Easy Reader 38_ and the swap is as easy as changing a battery...


if those scouts were as cheap as the Mk1s... LOL.

found the perfect strap for the new member of the Garditionist.

Electric Garditionist

TX Exp Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Today for #Timex Tuesday
> 
> Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Now I have a conflict of interest for Tuesday's between Tudor and Timex, good thing I have two wrists


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

illusion dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Wow. That black dial in the easy reader case does look good! That might just be the ticket, brass case or no!


Easy Reader 38 with 20 mm strap for $15 from Ashford all you need is the Scout dial to go in it:










(I think shipping is $6)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Started to post the deal....than bought it myself....

*Timex Camper SST: $25*
(open box, scratch on acrylic crystal)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Easy Reader 38 with 20 mm strap for $15 from Ashford all you need is the Scout dial to go in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's a Weekender... is the case comparable?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Japan made, seikosha-hattori movement.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Started to post the deal....than bought it myself....
> 
> *Timex Camper SST: $25*
> (open box, scratch on acrylic crystal)


^^^^. That is the Max expression of TECness! Leading by Example!! ^^^ 

I'll be ready to catch when you no longer want it 

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks! That's a Weekender... is the case comparable?


Dagnabbit - I was in a hurry and you're right, that's a Weekender.
Cases are similar in that they don't have separate bezels - it's just part of the case.
The Weekender has thin straight lugs.

I haven't tried any mods with this Weekender case so I don't know about compatibility.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

One of my personalized Weekenders, a gift from my wife, a great giver of gifts.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> One of my personalized Weekenders, a gift from my wife, a great giver of gifts.
> View attachment 15705382
> View attachment 15705384
> View attachment 15705388


I did not know you could add your Initials to Indiglo. that is so ?

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> One of my personalized Weekenders, a gift from my wife, a great giver of gifts.
> View attachment 15705382
> View attachment 15705384
> View attachment 15705388


My brain stopped working: can you explain the last photo of the backlight and initials???


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> My brain stopped working: can you explain the last photo of the backlight and initials???


So on the Timex website there is a section called "customize" where you can basically pick from certain options to design your own watch. Among the options are different colors for the Indiglo, and the option to add your initials. I think you can only do the initials with a white dial, as it won't show up as well with the black. Currently this is limited to the Weekender, Weekender Chrono, Scout, Scout Chrono and Waterbury (but unfortunately not the Waterbury Chrono). I hope they will expand to other models in the future. Hey Timex, how about adding Waterbury Chrono and MK1?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Hey Timex, how about adding Waterbury Chrono and MK1?


HEY TIMEX... why if I chosse a clear case. I get a bunch of options for nylon straps.. but I choose the dark choice... no choice for Nylon Straps. ? 

Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

My other custom weekender, also a gift from my wife.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


Whoa, is that a Daiso Mili homage? 

Just kidding. Classic good looks there. Nice!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> Whoa, is that a Daiso Mili homage?
> 
> Just kidding. Classic good looks there. Nice!










@ohhenry1 haha it's not a joking matter! they're both worth $5 hehe.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Wearing this one a bunch lately.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

draplin design, portland oregon.
"as orange
as possible" haha!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Patiently waiting for the perfect 10:08 shot

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Waterbury on B&R Strap


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15710009


Had to buy it at $25 .. looks good and for a minor scratch... I wont even take it off! Sweet deal really!

Three more left at $25... come on Txrs!!!! get your TEC gear on!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Had to buy it at $25 .. looks good and for a minor scratch... I wont even take it off! Sweet deal really!
> 
> Three more left at $25... come on Txrs!!!! get your TEC gear on!


The photo on my wrist is before I even polywatched the crystal....so the scratches are very small. Or were


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Where can one get this $25 piece?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Where can one get this $25 piece?











Amazon.com: Timex Camper 36 mm Black Dial Watch TW2R58300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Camper 36 mm Black Dial Watch TW2R58300 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





look at the new and used alternatives


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like I managed to snag the last of the $25 option. Let's see if the transaction pushes through. I really like the 36mm size like this resin version.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I am glad to see several timex addicts were able to snag the discounted campers


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Day 2 with the Camper, swapped onto the only other 18mm nato strap I have. Looks good imo


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

That would probably also look great on an olive drab canvass strap.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> That would probably also look great on an olive drab canvass strap.


You got one available? I might have some straps for trade. (Seiko Z22)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jdm california dial marlin reissue. to go grab my fancy hotel take out bagged breakfast...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15711380
> 
> jdm california dial marlin reissue. to go grab my fancy hotel take out bagged breakfast...


Stay safe bud


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Stay safe bud


thank you @Miggyd87! it's still fairly restricted here. following all the rules.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Timex make some really nice looking watches and indiglo is great. But a lot of people - I'm one - won't buy them because they have a reputation for torture levels of ticking. It's probably limited to only some models but when you're buying online and there are so many alternatives, Timex tend to get eliminated.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

scuttle said:


> Timex make some really nice looking watches and indiglo is great. But a lot of people - I'm one - won't buy them because they have a reputation for torture levels of ticking. It's probably limited to only some models but when you're buying online and there are so many alternatives, Timex tend to get eliminated.


Look for the steel cases and thicker crystals. The 36mm Camper and Waterbury I bought my wife and son are tolerable. My old Weekender... not so much.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

scuttle said:


> Timex make some really nice looking watches and indiglo is great. But a lot of people - I'm one - won't buy them because they have a reputation for torture levels of ticking. It's probably limited to only some models but when you're buying online and there are so many alternatives, Timex tend to get eliminated.


That's one advantage of being over 70 and 1/2 deaf.....Cheers p .)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

scuttle said:


> Timex make some really nice looking watches and indiglo is great. But a lot of people - I'm one - won't buy them because they have a reputation for torture levels of ticking. It's probably limited to only some models but when you're buying online and there are so many alternatives, Timex tend to get eliminated.


And/or, focus on their (1) chronographs; or (2) mechanical watches, neither of which are loud.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

scuttle said:


> Timex make some really nice looking watches and indiglo is great. But a lot of people - I'm one - won't buy them because they have a reputation for torture levels of ticking. It's probably limited to only some models but when you're buying online and there are so many alternatives, Timex tend to get eliminated.


i LOVE the pronounced sounds a timex makes! all it seems to do is lure me closer and deeper.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Nothing like one of my old "Dynabeat" sitting on my wooden dresser at nite ... try a vintage tuning fork Accutron ... Hum Hum Hum ... Love it and to me its just part of being a "real" watch guy.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

scuttle said:


> Timex make some really nice looking watches and indiglo is great. But a lot of people - I'm one - won't buy them because they have a reputation for torture levels of ticking. It's probably limited to only some models but when you're buying online and there are so many alternatives, Timex tend to get eliminated.


Timex makes some very sharp watches. All you need to find is any Stainless Steel case and you won't be bothered. 
Even more ... buy a sub seconds. Done!

The lastest purchase, the Todd Snyder Maritime Sport 1... you can only hear it if you put your ear next to it.

TS MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Miggyd87 said:


> You got one available? I might have some straps for trade. (Seiko Z22)


Sorry Miggy I don't have any canvass straps (yet). Thanks for the offer though. I may just use either a Maratac or Marathon mil-spec strap like I did with my other Mk Is. This Camper takes an 18mm strap correct?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> Sorry Miggy I don't have any canvass straps (yet). Thanks for the offer though. I may just use either a Maratac or Marathon mil-spec strap like I did with my other Mk Is. This Camper takes an 18mm strap correct?


It uses 18mm but it has fixed lugs, so no 2 piece straps


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM Lap50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX IM Lap50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


For near blind folks that one. The next best thing to a brael (sp) watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jtphoto said:


> For near blind folks that one. The next best thing to a brael (sp) watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This IM is my favorite of them all. The Biggest digits and the case while it is very big, it is very comfortable. The case design is also very good easy to push tactical buttons. Not all IM's bring it all together like this one.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount automatic on the wrist today. This is one of my favorites out of my vintage watches.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Snoopy got caught in a little rain


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What is your most chillax timex ?

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

@schumacher62 almost totally dark dial strong indiglo 
TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

groovy indiglo on a black dialed timex.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm watching my twin grandkids this afternoon. I'm wearing a Timex Waterbury; they enjoy making the Indiglo light up. At 29 months, their little fingers are just strong enough to do it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mystic nerd said:


> I'm watching my twin grandkids this afternoon. I'm wearing a Timex Waterbury; they enjoy making the Indiglo light up. At 29 months, their little fingers are just strong enough to do it.


That's sweet.. a future WIS.... get stocked on CR2016s


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm done!!!

With the MK1 I think I have all I want in Steel, , now to target other TX 










Interesting the 2 stainless chronos have full lume.
The 3 hander white has lume on dial and the black no lume at all.


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


>


What model is this timex?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Morency79 said:


> What model is this timex?


T2N302 i believe.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I happen to be wearing a J Crew today too:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> I happen to be wearing a J Crew today too:
> 
> View attachment 15717174


yours really looks the part @cayabo! super nice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I happen to be wearing a J Crew today too:
> 
> View attachment 15717174


Is that a 36mm or bigger?


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> That's sweet.. a future WIS.... get stocked on CR2016s


Wolfsatz,

That's definitely easier than stocking up on Rolexes. 
Two future WISs. They are twins!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is that a 36mm or bigger?


The J Crew Timex are Ø36 mm. Pretty thin for Timex, so they slip under long sleeves well. Lug to lug is longer than normal for this size watch making it wear larger than it is and making it great for NATO straps.

Also;
they're stainless steel
they have a single-domed AND beveled crystal
they don't have Indiglo
they are quieter than "standard" Timex.










Trivia - the J Crew × Timex was made in 3 variants which each had a different name:
Army Field (white)
Military (black)
Platoon (green with black case)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JDM 1972 Q reissue.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A Southview for Timex Thursday...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

x Greats Bayman


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't see a lot of ladies watches ever posted in F71.. and much less here. So... what does your better half wear?

Incoming after my brother told me his better half is pleased and this is actually a true moon phase not just a AM/PM indicator. Plus my wife actually liked it.

TX Mode 23 Moonphase by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

My better half wears a CELESTIAL OPULENCE and a 34mm Marlin reissue. Both she picked out while I bugged her with the models I wanted 😂


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

The $25 36mm steel Mk I arrived today. The description says "used with scratches". Boy they weren't kidding. The watch had LOTS of scratches. Looks like this thing has seen actual combat!










But... after a few dabs of Colgate 🤩Scratches are no more.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I don't see a lot of ladies watches ever posted in F71.. and much less here. So... what does your better half wear?


Ironically, she wears one of these:



Tsarli said:


> View attachment 15720040


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought my ex one of these for a few reasons, she is the mother of my son and she was promoted to a managerial position and needed a nicer looking watch to wear during work.
So my son got to give her a great mother's Day gift.









When I bought it it was discounted 25%


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> The $25 36mm steel Mk I arrived today. The description says "used with scratches". Boy they weren't kidding. The watch had LOTS of scratches. Looks like this thing has seen actual combat!
> 
> View attachment 15720039
> 
> ...


Holy 🐮! That's waaaaaay worse than mine was when it arrived. Seems to have polished out reasonably well for you though.

Hope you enjoy, let us know how it works out.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I don't see a lot of ladies watches ever posted in F71.. and much less here. So... what does your better half wear?
> 
> Incoming after my brother told me his better half is pleased and this is actually a true moon phase not just a AM/PM indicator. Plus my wife actually liked it.
> 
> TX Mode 23 Moonphase by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


My wife has been wearing this Weekender quite a bit that I got her for Christmas. She has also become a big fan of changing out straps to match whatever she is wearing that day.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 15715946


That strap looks so good with the Beekman


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

xmas present from my daughter in heavy rotation.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15720739
> 
> xmas present from my daughter in heavy rotation.


Very nice. I always make sure watches that are gifts from my wife or kids get a heavier rotation.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Miggyd87 said:


> Holy 🐮! That's waaaaaay worse than mine was when it arrived. Seems to have polished out reasonably well for you though.
> 
> Hope you enjoy, let us know how it works out.


Worked out pretty well thankfully, scratches are all gone. Acrylic is my favourite crystal material, second to sapphire. If this was mineral or Hardlex, then the watch would have been a lost cause.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> Worked out pretty well thankfully, scratches are all gone. Acrylic is my favourite crystal material, second to sapphire. If this was mineral or Hardlex, then the watch would have been a lost cause.
> 
> View attachment 15721113


If it was mineral I wouldn't have purchased it, knowing I couldn't have gotten the scratches out


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mil-Sub (with broken day & date wheels):


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Mil-Sub (with broken day & date wheels):
> 
> View attachment 15721313


is that an M903? i bought one here for my Andros with the same broken date wheel issue. assuming it's not any other mechanism, they're very inexpensive.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

It's a 19 not 9. some Timex designs have 1 kind of mix with date window border


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> is that an M903? i bought one here for my Andros with the same broken date wheel issue. assuming it's not any other mechanism, they're very inexpensive.


Good catch.

If I recall, you replaced a non-functioning date wheel mov't in an Andros?
And yes, this is an M903 movement in the Submariner.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 15721525
> 
> It's a 19 not 9. some Timex designs have 1 kind of mix with date window border


I really like that watch... except the hands - why didn't they make them black-outlined instead of chrome???


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Good catch.
> 
> If I recall, you replaced a non-functioning date wheel mov't in an Andros?
> And yes, this is an M903 movement in the Submariner.


yes. and it runs great now! the date mechanism is easily damaged/fouled in this m903, especially if bought used, as was my Andros.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

What other Timex watches use this easily damaged M903 movement? Does the Q or the MS1 use it as well? I sure hope not.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. I got lucky... This one was brand new, the only thing was mising was the plastic dial covering; everything else included the plastic keeper to the stand was still there.

No Colgate or polishing needed. This is a pretty cool watch. Highly recommend it and still a great price at $40. 
Totally silent!

Thank you Mr. TEC @Miggyd87 for the heads up on the $25 deal. Super great Buy!

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

36mm on a sub 6 inch wrist (Wolf Jrjr) 
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

36mm on a 7 3/4 inch wrist 
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> yes. and it runs great now! the date mechanism is easily damaged/fouled in this m903, especially if bought used, as was my Andros.


I'm not familiar with this model; is it new or old? If old, when was it made? Thanks.


----------



## LaFiat83 (Feb 26, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


That's a real beauty! May I know the model information please?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm not familiar with this model; is it new or old? If old, when was it made? Thanks.


100 feet and true working bezel is a sure sign that it is a semi vintage model... guessing around 2010 or a bit pre.

@Ticonderoga found this $175 original price.. yikes..





__





J.Crew: Timex® For J.Crew Andros Watch For Men


Shop TIMEX for the Timex® for J.Crew Andros watch for men. Find the best selection of men mens-categories-accessories-more-accessories-watches-and-bracelets available in-stores and on line.



www.jcrew.com













J.Crew x Timex Andros Watch


In yet another collaboration between watchmaker Timex and American label J.Crew, the two have




hypebeast.com





still holding that price even used








TIMEX J.CREW Men's Watch Box / Instruction NATO Nylon Belt !! | eBay


Since the NATO military specification nylon belt is matched with the diver's watch, it is finished as an exquisite diver's watch with a military feeling. The color of the belt and bezel match perfectly for a wonderful finish.



www.ebay.com




_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_

given that this one has fixed lugs.. it can easily fit a 20mm strap . Makes it feel a bit better for the larger wrists .... this looks so good. Had a resin camper.. and a 36mm scout... those did not pass the like test.

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LaFiat83 said:


> That's a real beauty! May I know the model information please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


it's a 1980 electric. specifically it's a 47519-26080. it's been a solid and robust watch, and checked out well when i had it serviced a year ago.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm not familiar with this model; is it new or old? If old, when was it made? Thanks.


Yes the Jcrew Andros was marketed around the same time as this, around 2010 or a bit before. I remember seeing the Andros online somewhere and liking it and when I saw the Timex locally at the now defunct Zellers, I immediately bought it.
The one I have pictured here is a replacement as I gave the original to my sister.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

40th anniversary easy reader. the indiglo shows a back-lit 40, if i had three hands i'd show it here haha.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> 40th anniversary easy reader. the indiglo shows a back-lit 40, if i had three hands i'd show it here haha.


Try taking the watch off. In the palm of your hand you can hold it while depressing the crown.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> Try taking the watch off. In the palm of your hand you can hold it while depressing the crown.


That would ruin the perfect wrist shot...duh!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Morning Project. This was part of a non-working vintage Timex lot I picked up recently. Some electric spray, a new battery, some Polywatch, new spring bars and a borrowed strap and its running and keeping accurate time! Yes, I did not set the date yet, baby steps. Special thanks to @PAUL H. for the servicing tips.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I really like that watch... except the hands - why didn't they make them black-outlined instead of chrome???


Unfortunately no. So hands disappear on the white background rather well.
there was other color combo but hands are "silver" as well


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

My lastest aquisition an automatic Timex from 1975, the photos on Ebay did not do it justice and I bought it for the movement and strap but it is in pretty good condition and I really like the colour of the dial so it is being added to the collection as it is.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Breaking ice blocks from my side walk as I did not shovel when it was snowicing....

TX Expedition Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Morning Project. This was part of a non-working vintage Timex lot I picked up recently. Some electric spray, a new battery, some Polywatch, new spring bars and a borrowed strap and its running and keeping accurate time! Yes, I did not set the date yet, baby steps. Special thanks to @PAUL H. for the servicing tips.
> 
> View attachment 15722894
> View attachment 15722897


Great job Larry......Cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Unfortunately no. So hands disappear on the white background rather well.
> there was other color combo but hands are "silver" as well
> View attachment 15722950


They know how to do it right, they've done it.
Seems like they just didn't care... it's annoying.

They did the right thing on the T49624 - made the hand's outline blue to match the indices:










Or, they could have used the hands from the T49281 with the black outline:










They used the same case but different hands on the Sierra - these have black filler:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Unfortunately no. So hands disappear on the white background rather well.
> there was other color combo but hands are "silver" as well
> View attachment 15722950


Even with the disseapering hands.. that combo is just mouth watering... The case is just outstanding. I have the black Sierra Shock, but doesn't look as good as this does. Timex, make this again!

Having owned the regular camper and a mini scout before, neither one of them felt good and felt too small. However, this one feels just like home.

Taking it through its paces..

TX Mk1 36mm Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

design perfect for today, as it was then.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> They know how to do it right, they've done it.
> Seems like they just didn't care... it's annoying.
> 
> They did the right thing on the T49624 - made the hand's outline blue to match the indices:
> ...


Both blue and black are perfect!
I think hands shape, proportions and design of the watch as a whole is as good as it can get. It substantial but not uber massive. Quality is top notch and crystal has very solid protection by bezel. I just replaced battery and case back is tough cookie. Not the kind you will put back with your hands. under any condition this is solid watch. 
It been keeping good time even if cell was so dead if you push indiglo watch stops (no indiglo light to be seen but watch stops).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Testing the Lume and posing for pics

(excuse the cat hair) 

TX Mk1 SS 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 SS 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I was hoping you'd pick up one of those, @Wolfsatz. It really is a great little watch. Nice value at $40. As I commented when I got mine a while back, Hodinkee could have commissioned this as a spin-off heritage model and I'd bet it would have sold for $100+ easy. I quote like the fixed strap bars...it's a nice measure of security.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Love my two expeditions. And this tiny little manual wind.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the Mk I series (except the un-lumed versions). And although I have no problem with the 40mm size, I wish there were more 36mm offerings. I also prefer the hand color of the 36mm which are white as opposed to the gun metal gray of the 40mm. The grosgrain strap that came with the steel version isn't half bad either.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> I was hoping you'd pick up one of those, @Wolfsatz. It really is a great little watch. Nice value at $40. As I commented when I got mine a while back, Hodinkee could have commissioned this as a spin-off heritage model and I'd bet it would have sold for $100+ easy. I quote like the fixed strap bars...it's a nice measure of security.


My previous experience with the 36mm Scout and the regular resin camper had put a big 'maybe not' thought. But when @Miggyd87 posted the deal @25 was a no brainer. I am actually surprised that I am liking this small wonder so much. The crystal dome makes the little case pop and even though it is a small watch, it is really easy to see the time; I also love that it is dateless and on a bigger plus side, I can put this right on top of the night table without issues as it is totally silent; perhaps the best bonus of them all. I am happy camper with this one! ?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i'm delighted this thread has recently broadened some perspectives on appealing watch sizing. i'm a proponent of vintage sizing and less enthused about giant watches. it's just encouraging seeing more modern wearers appreciate the more vintage sizes. they're sheer pleasure!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The morning stroll
Installed a 20mm Leather Nato which fits very good and makes feel ever more at home. 
TX Mk1 36mm SS Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm SS Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm SS Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fixed Lugs by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

roverguy78 said:


>


That Red Hand looks sharp!

TX Archive Strap on the Mk1 Camper

TX Mk1 SS 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

This is exciting news! I'm hoping they take my suggestion of putting it on the Mk1 mechanical as well.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my summer fun watch! too soon?


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

briandb said:


> Just got this in from the 'bay. Want to get it on a navy strap, this was just what I had on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know what model this is?


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone have experience with these allied lt?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I found this facebook. It looks like Timex is releasing another Marlin Automatic Snoopy


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Morency79 said:


> Anyone have experience with these allied lt?
> View attachment 15725410


have two Allied in the collection... but no that one specifically

Allied LT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Morency79 said:


> Anyone have experience with these allied lt?
> View attachment 15725410


I've got an Allied Chrono, not this specific one.
What would you like to know?

The model you've asked the number on is oddly called a Weekender Classic.
Personally, I don't think it belongs in the Weekender family at all.

T2N635










T2N634










T2N633










T2N632










T2N631










T2N630


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 36mm SS Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Morency79 said:


> Anyone have experience with these allied lt?
> View attachment 15725410


i have this exact watch. but no "experience" with it as of yet.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Allied on an Archer 3D seat belt 2 piece. Such a simple 'less is more' type beater.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1968 Viscount still with a bit of lume.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

and one they should have named Viscount.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

after gym... wrist gravitated to the 36mm Camper.... I was thinking to my self.... NOOO. NOT again... but yet,.. the wrist is very Joyful and ready for Timex Tuesday

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

Love my Timex


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

Huge fan of Timex! I have a handful but this one has been getting the most wrist time recently.

Looks even better on a suede strap I picked up for it recently!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> and one they should have named Viscount.


I know, right? Why are they calling these Automatic Marlins?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Whoa hey, Timex just released a pixelated variant of the Pac-Man T-80 with some of the text moved around, a subtle pixel grid background, and "READY!" at the bottom. (I'm sure someone else posted this but this is thread is long and my attention span is not.)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Whoa hey, Timex just released a pixelated variant of the Pac-Man T-80 with some of the text moved around, a subtle pixel grid background, and "READY!" at the bottom. (I'm sure someone else posted this but this is thread is long and my attention span is not.)
> View attachment 15728714


Reference? I don't see them at the main TX site.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Reference? I don't see them at the main TX site.


It might be an Amazon exclusive.








Amazon.com: Timex T80 x PAC-MAN Amazon Exclusive 34mm Watch – Black with Stainless Steel Bracelet : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex T80 x PAC-MAN Amazon Exclusive 34mm Watch – Black with Stainless Steel Bracelet and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Snoopy1.0 said:


> Huge fan of Timex! I have a handful but this one has been getting the most wrist time recently.
> 
> Looks even better on a suede strap I picked up for it recently!
> 
> View attachment 15727823


Hey @Snoopy1.0 are you familiar with their Peanuts line? They just released a new Beagle Scout Marlin today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It might be an Amazon exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me going with the pixalated variant.. I thought it refer to the digits being pixalated.. similar to the Urban Command.

it is a nice touch... and the bracelet is a marvel on this T80s.

TX T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

Draconian Collector said:


> Hey @Snoopy1.0 are you familiar with their Peanuts line? They just released a new Beagle Scout Marlin today.


Funny you mention that @Draconian Collector as I just ordered one last night!

I appreciate the heads up all the same though


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ticka Ticka Ticka Ticka!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Reference? I don't see them at the main TX site.


an amazon exclusive. in resin.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 jump minute, "dial swiss."


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

gold. meh.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Back for more


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Converse


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'72 Marlin hand cranker. I realized I hadn't worn this one in awhile.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> '72 Marlin hand cranker. I realized I hadn't worn this one in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 15731717


very nice larry!

i'm a fan of a no-date complication vintage timex.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> very nice larry!
> 
> i'm a fan of a no-date complication vintage timex.


Paul, you mean you don't like going 'round and 'round and 'round to change the date either? Yeah, on the ones with a date complication, I don't even mess with changing the date. I remembered why I hadn't worn this one in awhile though, it gains about 10 minutes a day. Time for servicing. Not bad for a 48 year old watch though.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> You got me going with the pixalated variant.. I thought it refer to the digits being pixalated.. similar to the Urban Command.
> 
> it is a nice touch... and the bracelet is a marvel on this T80s.


I generally just hang out in the G-Shock forum but today I decided to venture out to see what else is out there. Five minutes later I have a gold Timex Pac Man headed my way. Haha.

First Timex for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I generally just hang out in the G-Shock forum but today I decided to venture out to see what else is out there. Five minutes later I have a gold Timex Pac Man headed my way. Haha.
> 
> First Timex for me.


Welcome! I am sure it wont be the last!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome! I am sure it wont be the last!


Thank you so much!  I'm excited to try something new... as a side note, the gold ones are on sale at Amazon for $57.51 right now but it says they are not shipping for a few weeks.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

schumacher62 said:


>


That strap is hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

T2N392 on a skagen $1.50 mesh from a battery leaked, dead movement, thrift store find. And a fuzzy kitty. Never been much a fan of mesh but a dollar fifty is worth it.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Mmpaste said:


> T2N392 on a skagen $1.50 mesh from a battery leaked, dead movement, thrift store find. And a fuzzy kitty. Never been much a fan of mesh but a dollar fifty is worth it.
> View attachment 15734423


I've got to get one of these. What size is it?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> timex x huckberry


I bought one of these earlier today after eyeing them up for months.

@schumacher62 how's the supplies bracelet? I hear it pulls hairs, what's your experience been?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chief of the House warming up to Timex

TX Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Chief of the House warming up to Timex
> 
> TX Moon Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Who sized that for her? Good god


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

My only Timex digital. Great functions.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Who sized that for her? Good god


Has not been sized yet.. but she likes bracelets loose.... so as long as she wears it I am Happy!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I bought one of these earlier today after eyeing them up for months.
> 
> @schumacher62 how's the supplies bracelet? I hear it pulls hairs, what's your experience been?


yeah it maybe does, a few tugs here and there. it's identical to the bracelet on the Q reissue. which is a fine bracelet for the watch, so i've left mine alone and as is.

but i know you're fond of having fun with strap changes! they were a decent deal recently, and after the first super limited huckberry run, i'm really surprised they have not sold out. it's by far my favorite of all the Q reissues.

glad you scored one!









first timex x huckberry "diver"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

T5K198


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

always in good taste.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> I've got to get one of these. What size is it?


36 w/o crown and 42 tip to tip. Tiny, some might say and I tend to agree but after a bit all is well. Squarish watches wear larger to me than a similar sized round case. Doesn't even phase me anymore. This was my first <40mm modern watch. I now have 5 total, including my first Timex that I had as a kid in 1977.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A different version - the 1972 Reissue (T2N585).










Like Mmpaste says, the 42mm height makes it seem much bigger than the 36mm width.

The strap on this is actually very nice. Supple leather on a thick pad with a matching stitch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Lady with Style!

IMG_0C2DC9E4F629-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

cayabo said:


> A different version - the 1972 Reissue (T2N585).
> 
> View attachment 15737094
> 
> ...


So nice. That was my first choice in that model line but couldn't find it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

date set and waiting for me today!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

this one today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> date set and waiting for me today!


My perpetual calenadr entry

TX 36mm Canpr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> My perpetual calenadr entry
> 
> TX 36mm Canpr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr











i'm a fan!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Allied Chrono - the orange accents make it surprisingly legible for a cluttered dial.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Real Perpetual Calendar... and the watch guilty of getting me 'hooked on Timex' 
6 yr + with same batt still going strong

TX IQ Yacht Race r by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Indestructible and very well used. Timex original digital watches are exemplary reliable. 
This one is funky early 2000s biodesign blob. And i like it for that part too. Days gone....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Real Perpetual Calendar... and the watch guilty of getting me 'hooked on Timex'
> 6 yr + with same batt still going strong
> 
> TX IQ Yacht Race r by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


i see the date ring on the bezel. but what indicates what the date is?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1962 backset, west german made.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i see the date ring on the bezel. but what indicates what the date is?


Yellow hand at the press of the crown.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'74 Viscount on a new Bond NATO.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Cabourn.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Thought I'd make my first post an interesting one: just picked up a Marlin 34mm handwind and a Todd Snyder Maritime Sport at Nordstrom Rack...for $19.97 each! I didn't see them on the Rack website, found them in-store in Cincinnati.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Kentucky Gentleman said:


> Thought I'd make my first post an interesting one: just picked up a Marlin 34mm handwind and a Todd Snyder Maritime Sport at Nordstrom Rack...for $19.97 each! I didn't see them on the Rack website, found them in-store in Cincinnati.


Welcome to WUS, F71 (Affordables) and the unofficial main Timex forum! Congrats on the new watches, and you got some great deals. We would love to see pictures of them!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Grandpa's Timex on a new croc strap.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

MK1 Mechanical celebrating mid-week.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Kentucky Gentleman said:


> Thought I'd make my first post an interesting one: just picked up a Marlin 34mm handwind and a Todd Snyder Maritime Sport at Nordstrom Rack...for $19.97 each! I didn't see them on the Rack website, found them in-store in Cincinnati.


Welcome to F71 (Affordable Forum) and the best thread within F71.

Do they have the white one? I'll be interested on teh white one if you can pick another up.

superb buy! at 19.97. perhaps one of the best modern watches available now.

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Feels like I just saved the world but all I did was not change the date on this from the last time I wore it. Best day ever!?


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Any one knows this timex chronograph?

My dad just got it on a trade. Is a steel case


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

vithic said:


> MK1 Mechanical celebrating mid-week.
> 
> View attachment 15743759


Love this watch


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

My most accurate non-vintage Timex....Cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> Any one knows this timex chronograph?
> 
> My dad just got it on a trade. Is a steel case


I don't know much about it.
I believe the case originally housed a 927 battery chrono with the 3 dials on the left (Miyota movement).
Most of those chronos had SS cases - and a lot of them had no name/model #.
So this example is one of the first Timex using the Timex M921 caliber movement that is still being used today.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Scout.
This cream dial is swapped from a black-bronze-toned case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Wearing my T49968 as I type.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

x huckberry


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Soon my friends....soon.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15745937
> 
> Soon my friends....soon.


Christmas is around the corner... I challenge you to wait!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Christmas is around the corner... I challenge you to wait!


Opened it, immediately called customer service. Replacement is on the way, expedited shipping. Should arrive Sunday or Monday. Just have to mail back this one.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Opened it, immediately called customer service. Replacement is on the way, expedited shipping. Should arrive Sunday or Monday. Just have to mail back this one.


what was the issue prompting a return?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> what was the issue prompting a return?


The one I received was OBVIOUSLY a return.

They requested photos, than offered an exchange. Which was fine with me.

Here's what I sent them:








No crystal film, or any film on the bracelet








Scratch on the crystal between 6 & 8








Scratches on the clasp








Clasp adjustment had a minor bend








Case and caseback show signs of being worn..mostly human gunk in the engraving and battery door..also loose gunk around the caseback edge. Really this is the biggest/major reason I wanted an exchange. The crystal can be buffed out, and the clasp will get scrapes when I wear it..but the gunk...is just disgusting.

Positives:
Size looks good, bezel seems solid and fairly stiff, which I am glad for as it's just friction based.

I am excited to receive my replacement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> The one I received was OBVIOUSLY a return.
> 
> They requested photos, than offered an exchange. Which was fine with me.
> 
> ...


i'm sorry this happened. that is disgusting. some ***hole wore this for two weeks and sent it back. a shame they sent it out to you, you'll love it when it arrives fresh!


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh I'm big fan of what they have to offer, but money isn't at all tight for me, nor has it ever been "timex tight", so I've never bothered. I do own one true cheapo, a Casio Casino Royale, $25. I only have it for wearing to bed because no lume is good enough to truly last the night and in a sleepy haze reading analog is asking too much.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

if any of you is looking for a Field Military....

the Unicorn is seeking a new owner. 1 Day left and 21 watchers
@Racer88









Timex Men's Expedition Military Field Grey Dial Green Nylon Strap Watch 753048405954 | eBay


Condition is "Pre-owned". Watch is working well. The grey nylon strap is comfortable for any situation and closes with a tang buckle. Dial: Grey. Strap: Grey nylon. Clasp: Tang buckle. Hands: White.



www.ebay.com





Unicorn Friday 








Timex Expedition Calendar Date with Round Black Dial and Green Suede Band Watch for Men for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Expedition Calendar Date with Round Black Dial and Green Suede Band Watch for Men at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Hard not to like such an easy to ware watch...













































RLC


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Military Classic.
I think they should reissue this as a Timex × Timex Collaboration:










Here's my attempt at a pic done in the style of Bevowatch:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> The Military Classic.
> I think they should reissue this as a Timex × Timex Collaboration:
> 
> View attachment 15747557
> ...


hard to match his photography. He has a great collection... and his photo skills are ? stunning

and yes. I want that watch with the knurled case.. it adds so much personality to the piece. without it just has no soul.

Great Pic BTW. Great lighting

TX Field Ruged by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

PC today....Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

incoming! T2N810


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

RLC said:


> Hard not to like such an easy to ware watch...
> View attachment 15747476
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up ?. Can we get some more shots of that first 21 jewel one?


----------



## jekinator (Jul 28, 2019)

DonLuis said:


> Any one knows this timex chronograph?
> 
> My dad just got it on a trade. Is a steel case


YES! I have the exact same watch. Model number is T21442.

Unfortunately the Indiglo no longer works on mine, but it still keeps excellent time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For those semi vintage pieces... even without Indiglo makes for a great watch

TX Rugged Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The MK1 mechanical next to a distant cousin that was delivered today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> The MK1 mechanical next to a distant cousin that was delivered today


This calls for a 'who does it better'... compare / contrast type review. Would love to hear your thoughs after wearing both. The Bulova Hack has been on my radar for some time... but alwyas looking at the quartz version. What's the model reference for that Bulova beaut?

Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> This calls for a 'who does it better'... compare / contrast type review. Would love to hear your thoughs after wearing both. The Bulova Hack has been on my radar for some time... but alwyas looking at the quartz version. What's the model reference for that Bulova beaut?
> 
> Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This one is the Bulova VWI Special Edition HACK Automatic Watch 96A259, I can tell you off the bat the seconds hand is hard to see as it is silver and has no lume. It has a heavier case and is thicker.
Legibility for the rest is on par with the MK1 mechanical, but less so than your steel quartz version as they are white and not grey as on the mechanical. Finish on the case and bezel is nicely brushed.
The crown is firm but easier to hand wind than my Bulova diver(older myota movement) 
It's a very pleasing watch to look at if you appreciate Feild watches it ticks all the right boxes for me.
I wear the MK1 as soon as I get home from work and now I'll have to work out a rotation for this as well, all other watches in my meager collection get to go to work with me on a two day max rotation.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

freshly serviced 1980 17 jewel.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

serviced 1974 marlin, and the todd snyder reissue. both on vintage perlon.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From 1987.....cheers p


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Good Sunny Weather and not so cold.. calls for Garditionist Saturday Edition

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a friend made me a cool paracord strap for this old thing.


----------



## GMTMinusEight (Jun 26, 2016)

I have my dad's 1979 silver Day-Date Timex, it still runs at +10 spd. Although it was beat up, I managed to clean up the case and bracelet. The mechanical movement cannot be serviced. The watch is 40+ years old, and still working! The bracelet is the weakest point, but usable. Takes some time to set the day/date complication. I believe it cost him less than 30 USD back in the day. My dad just needed a watch that worked. I've owned technically better and more collectible watches, but none of them have the same meaning as this one:








.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

GMTMinusEight said:


> I have my dad's 1979 silver Day-Date Timex, it still runs at +10 spd. Although it was beat up, I managed to clean up the case and bracelet. The mechanical movement cannot be serviced. The watch is 40+ years old, and still working! The bracelet is the weakest point, but usable. Takes some time to set the day/date complication. I believe it cost him less than 30 USD back in the day. My dad just needed a watch that worked. I've owned technically better and more collectible watches, but none of them have the same meaning as this one:
> 
> View attachment 15750983
> .


i'm glad you have it! why do you feel the movement cannot be serviced?

if you need names of the several people i know who regularly and capably service my timex mechanicals, PM me.

paul


----------



## GMTMinusEight (Jun 26, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i'm glad you have it! why do you feel the movement cannot be serviced?
> 
> if you need names of the several people i know who regularly and capably service my timex mechanicals, PM me.
> 
> paul


Thanks, I opened up the caseback a few years ago, on the movement "Zero (0) jewels non adjusted, Timex Taiwan". I thought this meant the watch could not be serviced, but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Many watchmakers will tell you that Timex cant be serviced, but what they mean is they wont do it or feel there is no profit in it for them. While it may be true that you can vet a new watch for less than the servicing cost, this does not take into account the sentimental value the watch may hold. Contact @schumacher62, he can hook you up and it wont cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't get around to wearing this often but it's my first watch. 1977 and still runs though it should get a service (my person won't touch it, sadly.) I'm sure that my folks picked it out for me because, damn- the only thing I got to pick when I was 8 was my nose. And- look at some of these beauties from the year. Wrist shot (with my sister's Sprite too) and some catalogue screen grabs.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> The one I received was OBVIOUSLY a return.
> 
> They requested photos, than offered an exchange. Which was fine with me.
> 
> ...


Update:
TX x Huckberry round 2:





































Arrived packaged as you'd expect for a new watch. Looks great and I am excited to have it.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Got one of my grails today. 1950s Timex Southampton with working telemeter function. Made in the U.S.A. and stamped US Time on the back.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TS PRIDE watch!


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Draconian Collector said:


> Got one of my grails today. 1950s Timex Southampton with working telemeter function. Made in the U.S.A. and stamped US Time on the back.
> 
> View attachment 15754798


That's a truly gorgeous watch. I have a Beekman with the telemetry scale, but it's useless as a tool watch without the stop function. Great find!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Update:
> TX x Huckberry round 2:
> View attachment 15754579
> View attachment 15754590
> ...





> Friends don't let friends drive


@Miggyd87 I tell you this as a friend.... The aesthetics of the watch in relation to the wrist does not correspond to good form. That merc hand is so out of place, what's next, a Ferrari seconds hand? Also, that bracelet is known to pull hairs. So, in order to relieve you of that pain; I'm willing to trade you a better more appropriate watch that fits your lifestyle!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @Miggyd87 I tell you this as a friend.... The aesthetics of the watch in relation to the wrist does not correspond to good form. That merc hand is so out of place, what's next, a Ferrari seconds hand? Also, that bracelet is known to pull hairs. So, in order to relieve you of that pain; I'm willing to trade you a better more appropriate watch that fits your lifestyle!


Oh like what? I am super interested 🤔


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Crashdad said:


> That's a truly gorgeous watch. I have a Beekman with the telemetry scale, but it's useless as a tool watch without the stop function. Great find!


This one actually had instructions on how to use the Tachymeter/Telemeter. 
It involved stopping the watch when the seconds hand was exactly on the 12....
They ended by reminding you to reset the time since using the tachymeter renders actual timekeeping impossible.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Oh like what? I am super interested ?


I'd like to kow your opinions of your watch once you wear it for a few days.....

All my TX watches are pride watches. I wear them with a lot of pride!

TX IM Lap 50 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

cayabo said:


> This one actually had instructions on how to use the Tachymeter/Telemeter.
> It involved stopping the watch when the seconds hand was exactly on the 12....
> They ended by reminding you to reset the time since using the tachymeter renders actual timekeeping impossible.


I love Timex watches, but I just can not give them a pass for that. If you want to get into the fashion watch business fine, nothing wrong with that. But to mix/confuse fashion with phony functionality, that's just insulting to a watch aficionado.


----------



## Bogan79 (Dec 19, 2020)

Bogan79 said:


> View attachment 15755185


Simple and striking?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

1975....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> 1975....cheers p
> 
> View attachment 15755704


What size is that Paul ?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> What size is that Paul ?


35mm........cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> 35mm........cheers p


Looks great.. I wish some of these vintages were at least 38mm

TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A Military Field (MK1)


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Got this from cayabo, it's built from different Timex's. I don't remember exactly what. I took it out today after a month in the case and checked the time and it was right on the money. Fantastic Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rmeron said:


> Got this from cayabo, it's built from different Timex's. I don't remember exactly what. I took it out today after a month in the case and checked the time and it was right on the money. Fantastic Timex.
> View attachment 15756756
> View attachment 15756757


It's always fun scrolling down and thinking -- "what's that? that's not stock... I like that... hey?"
Glad to see it doing its job.

TWC004500 Scout case
T2N222 T-Series Retro dial
TW4B04300 Scout Chrono strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Taking queues from @cottontop shirt picture master

The Golden Traveler has arrived at the Wolves! 
TX Golden Traveler by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Golden Traveler by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Golden Traveler by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jump minute Q, with a push to set crown.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Q-reissue


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

ER on NATO. I wasn't in love with the included leather strap, so trying my go-to solution, "just throw a NATO on it".


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

keone nunes


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sad, sad, sad.
Put this Perpetual on today and it had the right day and date, but was an hour ahead - I haven't worn this a single time since the time change in Fall...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Sad, sad, sad.
> Put this Perpetual on today and it had the right day and date, but was an hour ahead - I haven't worn this a single time since the time change in Fall...
> 
> View attachment 15760286


on the bright side, if you wait a few more days we will be to the next time change and you should be on the correct time again.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Just an FYI: If you're looking for one of these grail Timex watches, the gray model is for sale on FB, $51 with free shipping.
(Not my ad, just passing along)

Timex Expedition


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> ER on NATO. I wasn't in love with the included leather strap, so trying my go-to solution, "just throw a NATO on it".
> 
> View attachment 15758252


I feel bad... I've never owned, or tried a nato...
I feel like I might be missing out on something.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> I feel bad... I've never owned, or tried a nato...
> I feel like I might be missing out on something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


They can be picked up inexpensively and come in almost unlimited colors and patterns, and you can change them out in a snap. Having a few NATO straps on hand and changing them out is almost like having a new watch each time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> ER on NATO. I wasn't in love with the included leather strap, so trying my go-to solution, "just throw a NATO on it".
> 
> View attachment 15758252


I think my bracelet would fit yours very nicely!!!

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

For Today... .
TX EXp Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Sad, sad, sad.
> Put this Perpetual on today and it had the right day and date, but was an hour ahead - I haven't worn this a single time since the time change in Fall...
> 
> View attachment 15760286


I'll be on time Sunday!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader BOLD.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Yay or nay? Does it tick loudly? Is there a better price someplace else? Deal can be found here.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Yay or nay? Does it tick loudly? Is there a better price someplace else? Deal can be found here.
> 
> View attachment 15761700


40mm SS Case... Waterbury (top of the Timex Line) ...  what else can you get for 25? a resin case casio?
two hamburgers from 5 guys (In and Out for the Westies)...

Ask yourself... can you really afford to pass it?

Sir Wallace says... that question should not even be asked ..

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> Yay or nay? Does it tick loudly? Is there a better price someplace else? Deal can be found here.
> 
> View attachment 15761700


There is also a discount code for 20% off. Check out the Jan and Feb deals thread. I don't recall what it is, but I believe it still works...ASHTW20 I believe


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I believe that is the best deal out there right now. I don't think I have ever seen them below about $22. These are a higher tier Timex, too. Because of the stainless steel case on these, they will be quieter than the brass cases on the lower end Timex models.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> Yay or nay? Does it tick loudly? Is there a better price someplace else? Deal can be found here.
> 
> View attachment 15761700





Miggyd87 said:


> There is also a discount code for 20% off. Check out the Jan and Feb deals thread. I don't recall what it is, but I believe it still works...ASHTW20 I believe


Discount code "ASHTW20" drops the price to $19.99 before tax and shipping ..best get it while the gettings good


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Discount code "ASHTW20" drops the price to $19.99 before tax and shipping ..best get it while the gettings good


added two on your good word. picked up the small seconds waterbury also, just because...

thanks miggy and tsarli!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I picked this up for about $25. I've been wanting one of these classic style 8 lap models, and this one got me. I can't find another in this green, or I'd pick up a spare. Love it. Hope everyone is in good health. Have a great weekend, all!









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Save me from myself!

*TImex MK1 Chronograph: $25*
_Other sellers: Advanced Buy (like new)_

















Amazon.com: Timex Mens Chronograph Quartz Watch with Nylon Strap TW2T10700 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Mens Chronograph Quartz Watch with Nylon Strap TW2T10700 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Save me from myself!
> 
> *TImex MK1 Chronograph: $25*
> _Other sellers: Advanced Buy (like new)_
> ...


S a v e .... do es N O T c o m p u t e... .

Just Nike!

Where's the wrist shot of that Huckberry ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> S a v e .... do es N O T c o m p u t e... .
> 
> Just Nike!


No

Huckberry is in the watch box. Plenty of other watches to be worn.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The TEC welcomes @cayabo to the club!  

guy that had it probably didn't know how to properly set the chrono hands.

TX Unicorn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Easy Piecy Lemon Squeezy. some call it Bland.... I call it Bad @$$ ... SS Case Chrono with an actual working tach! The watch box will roll the red carpet for this Unicorn!

Thanks @cayabo for the referral. Rubber coming your way.

TX Unicorn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

I recommend the S1 if it's still available.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> I recommend the S1 if it's still available.


That is sharp!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


>


I do like that watch every time I see it.
The size looks just right on your wrist.

Not sure the oranges are the same, but Barton makes a strap that might look good:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Well... you guys talked me into it.










Not bad for $21 eh? For the price of a couple of In-N-Out burger Double-Double combo meals (Yum!).

In the meantime, I'll have to "make do" with my Midget.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> I recommend the S1 if it's still available.


Mine should be here Monday!


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Love my Timex.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Grumpy


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just to pay some back: if anyone is considering an Ashford purchase, here’s a code i won’t be using. 

WELCOME25

have at it!

paul.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Speedmaster a la Explorer 
Was planning to use the oem rubber from the three gmt.. but this is actully a weird 20ish lug... I assume it was 22mm. 
So, NATO it is for now. 
I like it!

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stole this pic from an ad on Reddit.

I like it because the strap is from a Weekender, but matches the TS Military perfectly:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

pardon my rare exotic animal strap. at least it's not pangolin hide haha


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Darwin.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

@Wolfsatz

I got my first Timex 10 days ago. I actually have not worn it, yet... being busy playing with the new Bulova. But, as soon as I got it, I hacked it and synced it to the atomic clock and registered the time on my Atomic Clock & Accuracy app.

Just now, I re-checked the time against the atomic clock. In 10 days, it's lost ONE second. So, that's -0.1 s/d! That's pretty amazing for a $53 watch. 









Funny.. my cheapest Casios (Duro and Royale) are also my most accurate.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Darwin.


Very nice Paul....from my catalogue at 1959 122014 22 mov't ?
Cheers p


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This is coming in the mail. It was already a good deal at $53 but I was looking at this and a few other models trying to make a decision and I guess I looked enough that the dealer contacted me with a $49 offer and I took it.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Ironman Triathlon


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15768452


What model is that? Looks good!

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Q-reissue
> 
> View attachment 15758006


Very nice. Is this a new reissue that I missed?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today for Blooming Tuesday

TX Speedmaster a la Explorer

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Monsignore (Feb 23, 2021)

Had to search for a PVD bracelet, can't stand straps...


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Explorex?


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

lotusguy2001 said:


> Explorex?
> View attachment 15770066


What is the model # for this watch? It's gorgeous.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Don_S said:


> Very nice. Is this a new reissue that I missed?


Thanks.
It's from 2012.

It is a very photogenic watch.
The look changes dramatically depending on light conditions.
The artificially distressed case has very little reflection while the polished hands, faceted indices, and single-domed crystal catch the light.


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes, that q above is interesting I've not seen that either any ideas what it is?


cayabo said:


> Q-reissue
> 
> View attachment 15758006


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ahh thanks I see now.


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks tw2p75100, like it quite a bit indiglo is a cool blue. Don’t like it has zero lume on the dial.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

lotusguy2001 said:


> Yes, that q above is interesting I've not seen that either any ideas what it is?


T2N404










T2N405 is the same watch with a brown leather strap.










It was also made in black (T2N399 or T2N402) and silver (T2N403).



















And here's the original:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX


This is a fantastic combo - have I said that before?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lotusguy2001 said:


> Explorex?
> View attachment 15770066


I like that name.... Explorex!

Strap Change..

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



New Wave Goodbye said:


> What is the model # for this watch? It's gorgeous.


it used to pop all th e time in amazon.. cant see it now.. but it is a variation of this

*Timex Men's TW2P64700ZA The Waterbury Analog Display Analog Quartz Brown Watch*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> This is a fantastic combo - have I said that before?


Can't be said enough times. I'm going to have to get a few extra straps just for this one... basically the same that I use with my SkyHawk.. just on 20mm.

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

"New" Easy Reader from a recent WUS giveaway that I won. Here it is meeting some of the new Timex family members and getting settled into its new home.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

LMS70 said:


> "New" Easy Reader from a recent WUS giveaway that I won. Here it is meeting some of the new Timex family members and getting settled into its new home.
> 
> View attachment 15770232


Is that you Dad?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I like that name.... Explorex!
> 
> Strap Change..
> 
> ...


Glad to see that strap getting some wrist time


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

early todd snyder.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> early todd snyder.


man I want one of those sooo bad!


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Well, there it is again! I love that watch!!!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

So, I've tracked my new Timex MK1 against the atomic clock since the day I got it (13 days ago). Amazingly accurate.

It's lost only 1 second in 13 days.... or an average of 0.08 s/d.










My most accurate Casios are also my cheapest... the Duro and the Royale.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Is that you Dad?


I suppose its possible if your mother was in Toronto in the mid 90s, but that's all I'm saying and you can't prove it!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader. Happy St. Patty's Day everyone.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> So, I've tracked my new Timex MK1 against the atomic clock since the day I got it (13 days ago). Amazingly accurate.
> 
> It's lost only 1 second in 13 days.... or an average of 0.08 s/d.
> 
> ...


What app are you using to track?

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> What app are you using to track?
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr











Atomic Clock & Watch Accuracy - Apps on Google Play


Adjust your watch with Atomic (NTP) time clock and measure its accuracy




play.google.com


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> Atomic Clock & Watch Accuracy - Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> Adjust your watch with Atomic (NTP) time clock and measure its accuracy
> ...


Sweet, going to have to check that out. Also Andros with broken date which I guess is common on this movement.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My Timex Audible Scale:

Linear graph from 1 to 5 for Timex 3 hander analog watches. 1 being the loudest and 5 being the* "least loudest" *as I have never said they are silent. 6 rating scale would represent outside of Timex 3 handers analog (not chronographs or sub seconds) watches and into digitals or other brands.

6 Watches on the left: Rating scale 1 Brass Cases Easy Reader, Weekender, your TX expedition, Mk1 Aluminum, and any resin case analog in this case represented by Joe Cool. All of these are very strong 1 and some may even be closer to the zero.

Rating scale 3: Todd Snyder Military - Brass Case with a robust case construction would be the exact middle of the road.

Rating scale 4: Todd Snyder Maritime 1 In between a 3 and a 5.

Rating scale 5: All of my SS cases are not loud, but you can hear them if you put them within your cup ear; I am sure in a totally silent room; you could probably hear them if they are sitting next to your bed; or if you have them in a way that producing an echo effect.

Rating Scale 6: Totally Silent: there is always an answer. Timex digitals; ironman! Chronographs with sub seconds and Waterbury Sub Secods. Citizen totally silentl.

Timex Objectivity by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> My Timex Audible Scale:
> 
> Linear graph from 1 to 5 for Timex 3 hander analog watches. 1 being the loudest and 5 being the* "least loudest" *as I have never said they are silent. 6 rating scale would represent outside of Timex 3 handers analog (not chronographs or sub seconds) watches and into digitals or other brands.
> 
> ...


We are not fooled.
These are not ALL your Timex.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


>





Cvp33 said:


>


Black or white dial is usually not a question for me as the answer is always both but here the question is which black and white? Thanks for posting and which model are the second pair?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> We are not fooled.
> These are not ALL your Timex.


I would need a 15 feet ladder and a wide angle zoom ... LOL


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

breaking out a 1970 auto for today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Timex Thursday... guilty trusty expedition scout here..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lotusguy2001 said:


> Timex Thursday... guilty trusty expedition scout here..
> View attachment 15773739


@lotusguy2001 
reflectie strap we were dfiscussing yesterday. it is a reversible one. The other side is nicer, but if you run, walk close to traffic.. works very well. 
TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> @lotusguy2001
> reflectie strap we were dfiscussing yesterday. it is a reversible one. The other side is nicer, but if you run, walk close to traffic.. works very well.
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Love it! The strap and watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

lotusguy2001 said:


> Love it! The strap and watch!


well, it is yours if you want it. PM your address.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

My wife has a bit of imsomnia and paired with taking care of a couple of recuperating and senior cats that need a lot of assistance I was able to do a quick test on a total silent room right before noon.

Objectivity/Audible Test

I will be uploading for YT videos to see who can hear the ticking on a totally silent room.

Objectivity/Audible Test 1 - Video Recording via an Iphone XI pro about 3 inches away which is the closest that the camera can focus.

Easy Reader - Can Easily be heard via I pods at 50%
Todd Snyder Military - Can be heard by bumping volume level to 75%
Todd Snyder MS1 - Cannot be heard at 50% volume - Can faintly be heard at 75% volume - Can clearly be heard at 100% volume which is being amplified
Timex Mk1 Camper 36mm - Cannot be heard at 50% or 75%. Can be faintly be heard at 100%.
Objectivity/Audible Test 2 - Some will say that I have a bias and old ears as I've been listening to loud music all my life. Ok. Let's put fresh ears to the test. Similar finding to the above were found with Wolf Jr now 15 years old and has not been allowed to listen to loud music at all. But, for bonus test .

Arms Length Test - Wolf Jr

Easy Reader - Wolf Jr can hear it clearly at fore arm length, Can faintly hear it arms length.
Todd Snyder Military - Can faintly be heard at fore arm length. Cannot be heard at full arms length.
Todd Snyder MS1 - Can only be heard bringing the watch closer than fore arm length.
Timex Mk1 Camper 36mm - Can only be heard by bringing watch within his ear.
Conclusion - *TS MS1 - is a loud watch! * 





















TX MS 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I look forward to your YT link.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> well, it is yours if you want it. PM your address.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Very thorough!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> View attachment 15774341


Aren't you Chris Sorensen?

Or were....


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Aren't you Chris Sorenson ?
> 
> Or were....


Yes- I deleted my account then realized how much I was still dropping in.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> Yes- I deleted my account then realized how much I was still dropping in.


Lol I've thought you were one in the same for a while, but your California dial was the first "proof" I had lol

Great Cali dial


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Arrived today, I think that was $21 well spent. Surprisingly looks much, much better in person. I like it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one i've been after for a while. the inside of the crystal needs cleaning. i see two possible stem/crown release points, neither which release the crown under gentle pressure.

i'm not one to go stabbing sharp objects into an irreplaceable quartz movement tho. both points move when i push in or pull out the crown, and both are connected to the single screw near the battery closest to the crown.

i'm grateful for any suggestions on how to release and pull out this stem.

many thanks!
paul


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> one i've been after for a while. the inside of the crystal needs cleaning. i see two possible stem/crown release points, neither which release the crown under gentle pressure.
> 
> i'm not one to go stabbing sharp objects into an irreplaceable quartz movement tho. both points move when i push in or pull out the crown, and both are connected to the single screw near the battery closest to the crown.
> 
> ...


Paul

Just to ask and clarify for others, have you tried those two levers in both the time setting and "normal" positions?

Does one of the levers move up or down when the crown position is changed? (As if presenting it's self for interaction)

I assume you have, but just incase. Start with both positions, some movements vary as to the crown position when removing the crown and stem from the keyless works.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Paul
> 
> Just to ask and clarify for others, have you tried those two levers in both the time setting and "normal" positions?
> 
> ...


a fine suggestion. i've tried only in the time setting position. i appreciate your response! two points of the watch move when the crown is pulled/pushed, actually.

and i'm a firm believer that cheap SR batteries fog the inside of the crystal. LR or preferably Renata for me! though i do like Duracell lithium's...

thanks miggy!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> a fine suggestion. i've tried only in the time setting position. i appreciate your response!
> 
> and i'm a firm believer that cheap SR batteries fog the inside of the crystal. LR or preferably Renata for me! though i do like Duracell lithium's...
> 
> thanks miggy!


Hope the suggestions are helpful.

I also have had crowns and stems that are pretty stubborn, and required more "force" to remove than I thought should be used...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Hope the suggestions are helpful.
> 
> I also have had crowns and stems that are pretty stubborn, and required more "force" to remove than I thought should be used...


i'll try with a bit more zeal! the obvious point is the metal "square" closest to the crown.

many timex have a "press here" notation, but not this oldie!

again, thank you. i'll come back and update with tears of joy, or of sorrow.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> one i've been after for a while. the inside of the crystal needs cleaning. i see two possible stem/crown release points, neither which release the crown under gentle pressure.
> 
> i'm not one to go stabbing sharp objects into an irreplaceable quartz movement tho. both points move when i push in or pull out the crown, and both are connected to the single screw near the battery closest to the crown.
> 
> ...


Very cool watch in very good condition.
They must be robust as they're often for sale in ratty condition.

Seems wrong, but that out-board tab appears to have the recess around it so it can be lifted?

I've had the same experience as @Miggyd87 - some M905's won't let go of their stems and require a disrespectful amount of force.
I've also done an experiment where I yanked the stem straight out of an M905 without even taking the back off - did it 3x's to the same watch with no negative repercussions - ymmv.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Game Day!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Mercury, freshly repaired and services. I'm glad I didn't attempt this on my own, it needed work beyond my skills. Love the red hands on the gold dial. Special Thanks to @James P. Soboleski for the repair and servicing. If you have a vintage Timex that needs servicing, he is a good choice. Also thank you to @schumacher62 for the referral. I know the date is one day behind, I will correct that later.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> one i've been after for a while. the inside of the crystal needs cleaning. i see two possible stem/crown release points, neither which release the crown under gentle pressure.
> 
> i'm not one to go stabbing sharp objects into an irreplaceable quartz movement tho. both points move when i push in or pull out the crown, and both are connected to the single screw near the battery closest to the crown.
> 
> ...





cayabo said:


> ...that out-board tab appears to have the recess around it so it can be lifted?...


^^^ I noticed this almost immediately. I've never owned this watch or movement, but to my eye, this is where I'd put my money if I were a betting man.

To be clear:









Good luck! Let us know what does the trick!

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## lotusguy2001 (Feb 5, 2016)

todd Snyder military today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> ^^^ I noticed this almost immediately. I've never owned this watch or movement, but to my eye, this is where I'd put my money if I were a betting man.
> 
> To be clear:
> 
> ...


@Miggyd87 @cayabo @theretroshave thank you all for your help and ideas. i was not successful, but here's all i tried.

i dried depressing the obvious point you've all mentioned before pulling the crown from position 1. that makes the stem unable to pull out to position 2, you can feel it bite down on the stem.

so back to depressing the point and then pulling the stem, firmly this time, still no luck.

and while it appears easy to lift the point, it's hard to get up under it to lift. so since the press point moves (drops) when pulling the crown, i wedged a small tool under it to keep it from dropping, while gently lifting and pulling the crown: still no luck.

it may just be i'm unwilling to exert the amount of pressure on both the point and when pulling the crown. but as i can't identify this movement (inside the battery bay is the only print not seen in the photos "T17"- otherwise it's no0jewels and Timex Thai) i'm simply not willing to push it too hard and ruin a perfectly good thing.

you've all been super helpful with qualified, valid suggestions, and i thank you greatly. next time i send in for service, i'll have my watchmaker clean inside for me.

i've removed 50 crowns and stems in my life, but this one wasn't destined to be number 51! as it is, it looks perfectly presentable for now, and is rare in that it's in near new condition.

thanks again!
paul.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> @Miggyd87 @cayabo @theretroshave thank you all for your help and ideas. i was not successful, but here's all i tried.
> 
> i dried depressing the obvious point you've all mentioned before pulling the crown from position 1. that makes the stem unable to pull out to position 2, you can feel it bite down on the stem.
> 
> ...


update. i couldn't leave it alone. with several of you intuitive men saying "try the lift!" i tried again and it was a success!

thank you so much. it was filthy inside, and i'm much obliged to you all.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> update. i couldn't leave it alone. with several of you intuitive men saying "try the lift!" i tried again and it was a success!
> 
> thank you so much. it was filthy inside, and i'm much obliged to you all.


Way to go....don't you love it and what a great forum !! Cheers p


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I believe @Wolfsatz asked for my opinion on the Timex X Huckberry after I wore it for a bit. At the time of this post I have owned the Huckberry Q for 2 weeks, and have worn it more often than not.









Timex X Huckberry Q Reissue "Cola"


Timex X Huckberry Q "Cola" The Basics: 38mm dia case 44-45mm L2L 18mm lug width Stainless Steel case, crown and bracelet Bi-directional friction elapsed time bezel Domed acrylic crystal Lumed hour and minute hand Day/date complication Case: The case has a size of 38mm and a lug to lug distance...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> update. i couldn't leave it alone. with several of you intuitive men saying "try the lift!" i tried again and it was a success!
> 
> thank you so much. it was filthy inside, and i'm much obliged to you all.


I'm very pleased to see that you managed to pull the crown! That's a very cool model- one that I've considered many times. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I believe @Wolfsatz asked for my opinion on the Timex X Huckberry after I wore it for a bit. At the time of this post I have owned the Huckberry Q for 2 weeks, and have worn it more often than not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of the few who have owned two!

nice review @Miggyd87!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I believe @Wolfsatz asked for my opinion on the Timex X Huckberry after I wore it for a bit. At the time of this post I have owned the Huckberry Q for 2 weeks, and have worn it more often than not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and detailed review. Glad you are digging it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

T49627


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2N881, a reimagined 1972 Q.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My Timex Mk1 Camper review has been published 
@Racer88 (too much chasing tail)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> Just arrived!!
> 
> View attachment 14807325


Hey Paul- is the lug width 19mm on this watch?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> Hey Paul- is the lug width 19mm on this watch?











Timex TODD SNYDER Mid Century Day Date Black Watch | eBay


30M Water Resistance. Stainless Steel Case.



www.ebay.com





in black for a very aggressive price.

they're 18mm lugs.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> Timex TODD SNYDER Mid Century Day Date Black Watch | eBay
> 
> 
> 30M Water Resistance. Stainless Steel Case.
> ...


Thanks! That's funny- the reason I'm asking is because I just had a best offer accepted on eBay for this watch.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> Hey Paul- is the lug width 19mm on this watch?


Yes it is mate.....Barton makes many diff types in 19mm...I was surprised.....
I actually like 19 because you can usually squeeze in a 20 and get away with an 18.....many of my vintage Timex electrics and winders are 19........Cheers p


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> Yes it is mate.....Barton makes many diff types in 19mm...I was surprised.....
> I actually like 19 because you can usually squeeze in a 20 and get away with an 18.....many of my vintage Timex electrics and winders are 19........Cheers p


my mistake! i measured mine and was surprised to find its 19mm. and yes with barton bands, the silicone elite is quite nice, but the canvas and sailcloth are excellent. all in 19mm with 4 or 5 hardware color choices.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

New Wave Goodbye said:


> Thanks! That's funny- the reason I'm asking is because I just had a best offer accepted on eBay for this watch.


in black or silver? i concur with @PAUL H. the lugs are 19mm. sorry for the misinfo.


----------



## New Wave Goodbye (Oct 12, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> in black or silver? i concur with @PAUL H. the lugs are 19mm. sorry for the misinfo.


Black. I haven't bonded with any of my black watches but I figured I'd give it another try.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Another Sunday in the Garden


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Mk1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@cayabo please check your PM.

TX Midhet by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

what a true friend piglet is! from the Pooh series.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Timex diver. 32mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

No pics, but just ordered a T49713 Expedition from Amazon. It was on special for 28.00 tx included next day delivery. Only 38mm white dial, 100m with a velcro strap. 
My purchases are very limited, I'm on unpaid disability because I don't work enough hours. I'm having my hip replace nest month and won't be back to work until mid May.
Thanks for listening to my complaining.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rmeron said:


> No pics, but just ordered a T49713 Expedition from Amazon. It was on special for 28.00 tx included next day delivery. Only 38mm white dial, 100m with a velcro strap.
> My purchases are very limited, I'm on unpaid disability because I don't work enough hours. I'm having my hip replace nest month and won't be back to work until mid May.
> Thanks for listening to my complaining.


Sorry to hear that! Please PM me your address. I got something for you!

is 40mm still good for your wrist?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A Tuesday would not be the same without a Timex,. #Timex Tuesday a la Speedmaster Explorex

Borrowing strap from the Allied Chrono which actually has 22mm lugs. Squeeze it in!

TX Speedmaster Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I might have asked this before.

On my recent trip ti Mexico my dad got this timed in a bundle.

It push buttons and crown were hard to press I fixed that correcting bent posts and oiling the crown.

Have any of you seen this Timex with is an homage of Vacheron Constantine overseas chronograph ?

This timex is all stainless with integrated bracelet.

No model numbers


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DonLuis said:


> I might have asked this before.
> 
> On my recent trip ti Mexico my dad got this timed in a bundle.
> 
> ...


It originally had a Miyota mov't in it and was available in black as well.
Timex switched over quite a few of the "SR927" chronographs from Miyota to their own M921 movement.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

DonLuis said:


> I might have asked this before.
> 
> On my recent trip ti Mexico my dad got this timed in a bundle.
> 
> ...


very nice! it's from december of 2002. i've always stayed away from the irreplaceable integrated bracelet watches (citizen and casio come to mind) but this looks in great condition. nice find!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1986 Viscount


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

PC for me today......


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Interesting webpage for the JDM Timex Camper Jellyfish






Skeletonized TIMEX × BEAMS BOY / 別注 Original Camper CLEAR


Skeleton movement TIMEX MK1 Camper from Japan TIMEX June 2019 from BEAMS BOY clear white



randomfootage.homestead.com





Interesting "puzzle" models


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

😉🔥


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today for Waterbury Wednesday 
Waterbury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Custom by caybo


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

rmeron said:


> Custom by caybo
> View attachment 15786308


I think that second hand is my favorite style of all time. I have one with a gold hand like that.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rmeron said:


> View attachment 15787462


do you mind taking a picture of Left and Center with day light (outdoor) ? Indoor lighting can be very deceiving.

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I have been working on my collection of small Timex divers watches, the black bezel models in the centre are my newest aquisitions, apart from a pair of suitable straps when they come back into stock and trying to find a red bezel for the one on the right and I will need some good luck with that I think that is all I need, for now at least.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brunch Time
#Enchiladas a la Wolf 
TX MS 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Mark Manley said:


> I have been working on my collection of small Timex divers watches, the black bezel models in the centre are my newest aquisitions, apart from a pair of suitable straps when they come back into stock and trying to find a red bezel for the one on the right and I will need some good luck with that I think that is all I need, for now at least.
> 
> View attachment 15787578


Nice line up 👍


----------



## Stigr (Oct 16, 2020)

Honestly I just can't stop wearing the new England!!! Out of all my watches, it's my favourite! I sincerely hope that I die before it does!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the world most famous couple?


----------



## District Time (Nov 2, 2020)

One of my best recent pick-ups: JDM Timex Midget.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

DonLuis said:


>


Wait...are you wearing two watches on opposite sides of the same wrist?

That is...crazy awesome!

Dan


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Brunch Time
> #Enchiladas a la Wolf
> TX MS 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Man, both look delicious!

Dan


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

not sure why you'd need 4. or even 1 haha!

but the opportunity exists if so inclined.









Timex Intelligent Quartz Flyback Lot on Mercari


All work as they should and keeping great time. Indiglo working for each as well. Comes with the 4 watches and a new black and a new blue nato one piece strap. Interchangeable for new looks each day. Bundle. If you would rather have one by itself, message me. Timex 1854.




merc.li


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2N810. what was i thinking? 47mm's of adventure!
#beargrylls


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> T2N810. what was i thinking? 47mm's of adventure!
> #beargrylls


That's like wearing a Toyota Corolla on your wrist .) Nice one cheers mate ... p


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mk1 for today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 SS Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## C Monkey (Mar 26, 2021)

My first watch ever as a grade school kid was a cheap, little Timex I really wish I still had it just for the nostalgia, but it seems to have been lost to the sands of time in my parent's garage or the local dump for the last couple decades. All of your pictures are giving me the itch...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Apart from keeping an eye on here can anyone recommend a good blog, newsletter or website for keeping an eye on global Timex releases? I know I could sign up for the Timex UK newsletter but am fairly certain that it would be a waste of time as we rarely get any of the best releases and I am not particularly enamoured of them after taking a month to tell me my order for a Marlin black had been cancelled due to none in stock.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

C Monkey said:


> My first watch ever as a grade school kid was a cheap, little Timex I really wish I still had it just for the nostalgia, but it seems to have been lost to the sands of time in my parent's garage or the local dump for the last couple decades. All of your pictures are giving me the itch...


If you would like to replace it keep an eye on ebay, vintage Timex are very affordable and there are plenty out there so you might find the exact model.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Mark Manley said:


> Apart from keeping an eye on here can anyone recommend a good blog, newsletter or website for keeping an eye on global Timex releases? I know I could sign up for the Timex UK newsletter but am fairly certain that it would be a waste of time as we rarely get any of the best releases and I am not particularly enamoured of them after taking a month to tell me my order for a Marlin black had been cancelled due to none in stock.


Personally I find Timex.com and their instagram page to be the best source for new releases. I get emails from them on the regular.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I think I enjoy your pics more than if I owned the watch myself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I think I enjoy your pics more than if I owned the watch myself.


Well, one more.. . the previous one has a dirty dial... lots of sticky fingerprints... 
after cleaning the dial

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Draconian Collector said:


> Personally I find Timex.com and their instagram page to be the best source for new releases. I get emails from them on the regular.


I don't check their Instagram but maybe I should from time to time. I just wait for their emails and check out the site every few weeks.

I'm waiting on a new Navi automatic without a date but they don't seem to want to release one. The Timex Q seems to be the hot model now.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an NOS electric, serviced and accurate.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Tuesday
Navi Ocean with Nov DST time. Need to resync.

Losing an avg of -4.5 seconds per month. -17 seconds off form last Nov 1 DST
This one only has quick set on the date only....
TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Tuesday
> Navi Harbour with Nov DST time. Need to resync.
> 
> Losing an avg of -4.5 seconds per month. -17 seconds off form last Nov 1 DST
> ...


it is a date only. where else would it need to quickset?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> it is a date only. where else would it need to quickset?


When you have 100+ watches to set... believe me... having a quick set on date and hour is super nice. From Nov do March DST is less than 4 months. So I resync all my analog watches.

Some Timex has a quick set on date and hour, without having to move to C position; so it is a beautiful thing if you are actually keeping track of seconds gain/loss. The ones that have quick set on both date and hour I will keep on going for a full year.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> When you have 100+ watches to set... believe me... having a quick set on date and hour is super nice. From Nov do March DST is less than 4 months. So I resync all my analog watches.
> 
> Some Timex has a quick set on date and hour, without having to move to C position; so it is a beautiful thing if you are actually keeping track of seconds gain/loss. The ones that have quick set on both date and hour I will keep on going for a full year.


Example.. took me less than 30 seconds to make this one right without affecting time keeping mode (C position)

This one is gaining 2 seconds per month. It is off 8 seconds since Nov 1st. Not bad at all. Almost Bulova precisionist precision for 1/10 of the cost.

TX Weekemder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekemder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


TX Weekender Chrono Blue171.893/8/2020Quick SetSync'd 11/1/2020

TX Allied Chrono 10571.753/8/2020SYnc'd 11/1/2020 Strong Indiglo


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Stigr (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm in a TINY town in Tasmania, it's a mining town and every now and then my beloved new England loses time, battery is brand new,less than a week old, is it possible that the mine has something to do with it? Magnetism? My cheapo Casios never miss a beat!


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

I love Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stigr said:


> I'm in a TINY town in Tasmania, it's a mining town and every now and then my beloved new England loses time, battery is brand new,less than a week old, is it possible that the mine has something to do with it? Magnetism? My cheapo Casios never miss a beat!


@Stigr I got the same watch. It is curently my co pilot affixed to the rear view mirror. Does not skip a beat. Sorry to hear that yours is losing time. You can try again to change the battery and ensure they are fresh. Not all batteries are the same. Always like using Maxxell, Sony or Energizer. if that doesn't fix the issue... not much you can do. Just enjoy being late.

BTW, do you see a lot of Tasmanian Devlis there?

TX New England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Gold Tone Easy Reader for Timex Thursday.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stigr said:


> I'm in a TINY town in Tasmania, it's a mining town and every now and then my beloved new England loses time, battery is brand new,less than a week old, is it possible that the mine has something to do with it? Magnetism? My cheapo Casios never miss a beat!


Any chance you're keeping it in a place that can get hot or cold? 
Quartz watches will run slower in extreme temperatures.

BTW - That watch has an Epson movement in it - not that this information is worth anything:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> BTW - That watch has an Epson movement in it - not that this information is worth anything:
> 
> View attachment 15800662
> 
> ...


This info has made this watch much more interesting to me.

I am finding I just don't care for watches powered by Timex M905 iteration movements.

Thanks @cayabo for the information


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cherry Blossom Mk1

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> When you have 100+ watches to set... believe me... having a quick set on date and hour is super nice. From Nov do March DST is less than 4 months. So I resync all my analog watches.
> 
> Some Timex has a quick set on date and hour, without having to move to C position; so it is a beautiful thing if you are actually keeping track of seconds gain/loss. The ones that have quick set on both date and hour I will keep on going for a full year.


ah of course! i was thinking from a vintage timex standpoint. the mechanical day/dates rarely had any quickset feature. what a pain in the ass to keep them "up to date" so it's no wonder no one bothers haha.

on vintage electric and quartz it's no easier: the day/date setting is by the same mechanism and to change the date but NOT the day, you have to pass around 2am (roughly) when the date changes but before the day changes, then back to 9pm, then forward again...tough on the mechanism and time consuming to perform.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

2nd Timex on my wrist today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have many Timex.
I pull the crowns on most of them whenever I take them off.
So, they are never the right time and rarely the right date (odds are 1 in 30).

Today I wore 2 and both were the correct date when I picked them up (odds are 1 in 900).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

2nd timext too.. getting the right one for the job
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

This one matches the foliage pretty nicely.

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the washed/aged case on this is kinda nice. never mind the POS strap. i wish the original expansion band was adjustable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Speedmaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> the washed/aged case on this is kinda nice. never mind the POS strap. i wish the original expansion band was adjustable.


Nice score.

If it's the original expansion strap, then it is adjustable.

From the pic, yours looks pretty clean, but
every Ø38 mm Timex Originals T-Series case I've had has haze on the inside of the crystal.
Usually, the haze is hard to see until the movement is out, but some of them have been atrocious.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been wearing my different Easy Readers this week. Here is another.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Nice score.
> 
> If it's the original expansion strap, then it is adjustable.
> 
> ...


they do haze up, don't they? it's like an off-gassing either from the materials used or (my theory) from the use of cheap batteries. every perpetual i've ever purchased needed to be cleaned inside the crystal. and yes, super obvious once you remove the movement. here's that titanium from a few weeks back...maybe it's a timex thing. (outer fingerprints are mine. haze is on the inside)










yes! it's a new watch with an original expansion strap. i've pictured the underside of it, the band is pristine.

any hints on how to adjust a scissors-type band? i don't see any obvious links to remove and i'm reluctant to destroy it with a botched effort.

many thanks @cayabo


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> any hints on how to adjust a scissors-type band? i don't see any obvious links to remove and i'm reluctant to destroy it with a botched effort.


I did a couple of mine a few years ago, so my memory isn't the best...
You have to remove the SS "washed" caps and then pry the metal tabs apart, remove necessary links, then bend everything back into place -
Patience and persistence.
There are no proper buttons, pins, or levers; just bendy sheet metal that you have to be careful to not fatigue.
I used a small jeweler's screwdriver to lift the tabs and you can bend them back into position with the same tool.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How about them apples?
TX New Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the "techno-luxury" timex.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got one of these on the way to get my watch fix.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> Got one of these on the way to get my watch fix.
> 
> View attachment 15804473


Sticky.. I am afraid that it will not be the last one... wait until you get one of the Mk1s..... hehehehe   they are very sticky! LOL.

Lume Works by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sticky.. I am afraid that it will not be the last one... wait until you get one of the Mk1s..... hehehehe   they are very sticky! LOL.
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I've an idea what I'm getting into since I already own three Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> I've an idea what I'm getting into since I already own three Timex.


so Im curious... what kind fo store sells a Scout?

the scouts are sold h ere at Walmart .... but not Macys..... to give you an idea.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> so Im curious... what kind fo store sells a Scout?
> 
> the scouts are sold h ere at Walmart .... but not Macys..... to give you an idea.


I've read both good and bad reports about Amazon and watches and was more than pleased with my Bulova they supplied so I decided to forgive them for leaving my parcel in the paper bin the other day and order the Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> I've read both good and bad reports about Amazon and watches and was more than pleased with my Bulova they supplied so I decided to forgive them for leaving my parcel in the paper bin the other day and order the Timex.


I misread your comment.. I thought you got your Scout on your way to get a watch fix... LOL... my bad.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> I misread your comment.. I thought you got your Scout on your way to get a watch fix... LOL... my bad.


We're still in lockdown here so only essential shops are open. That doesn't include watch shops for some reason so all my shopping (window and real) is done online.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

sticky said:


> I've read both good and bad reports about Amazon and watches and was more than pleased with my Bulova they supplied so I decided to forgive them for leaving my parcel in the paper bin the other day and order the Timex.


No problems ever with amazon, Scout, Mk1 steel, Bulova Hack, casio DW5600E, and 2 casio F91 were all through them

.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

sticky said:


> Got one of these on the way to get my watch fix.
> 
> View attachment 15804473


How does yours keep time, mine loses 1 min every 24 hours.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

rmeron said:


> How does yours keep time, mine loses 1 min every 24 hours.


It's due to land on Monday so I'll let you know.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Chrono SR921 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

finally unboxed one of my MK1's. quite nice, of course. except for the difficult to adjust strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I did a couple of mine a few years ago, so my memory isn't the best...
> You have to remove the SS "washed" caps and then pry the metal tabs apart, remove necessary links, then bend everything back into place -
> Patience and persistence.
> There are no proper buttons, pins, or levers; just bendy sheet metal that you have to be careful to not fatigue.
> I used a small jeweler's screwdriver to lift the tabs and you can bend them back into position with the same tool.


Ok folks, this might work but there is a better, less bendy method.
I was in the same predicament years ago. Nice new Timex archive with a stretchy band and I had no idea how to adjust it. Google-fu resulted in Cayabo's method but I was still hesitant.
Being of the curious mind, I was fiddling with my band and stretching it full out when I noticed that the female half of the link had a little ramped collar and that this collar was open at an angle 45 degrees parallel toward the center-line of the link.
This makes sense because properly adjusted, there will be just a bit of tension on the pins and this tension helps hold the pins in the closed or locked position of the mating joint surface. Just like the master link on my bike chain. Well, I thought, if I can relieve this pressure, then I should be able to uncouple the joint by sliding the pin toward the angle of the open colllar. Pic one is my spare links (almost) all stretched out.









pic 2 and 3 show the ramped collar with its open side at 45 degrees off center. This is the direction you'll want to move the pin to remove the link. Holding the band in both hands, you can squeeze the links to match this and with a little opposing twist, no force needed, the pieces should come right apart. Mine literally fell in half so quickly, I thought I broke it.

















Pic 4 and 5 show my master link and the similarity it has in concept with the watch band. The method of removal of this and how the halves worked together when properly joined was what gave me my "light bulb" moment.
















Pic 6 shows the pin of the master link in foreground, and the pin of the bracelet (looking exactly as I thought it would based on the observation of the collar).









Reassembly, pic 7. I found it easier to pin one end then swing the other end up, align it and slip it together. That way I wasn't fighting two relatively precise joints that work in mirrored images of each other. And on that note, the master link of the chain is easier. There's less flexing needed to rejoin the halves though you best be sure both pins are seated properly. Seating only one sides feels and snaps together almost identically to seating both halves. And it takes a grunt of effort either way so best to look and be sure.








looks good! But....








fail!! Do this and you go to the ER.
Anyway, just thought I'd share what learned. Happy, stretchy band.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh, and I got this in my email from Timex, comming soon.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wait what?








(I will admit, this would make a great troll watch.)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> Ok folks, this might work but there is a better, less bendy method.
> Google-fu resulted in Cayabo's method but I was still hesitant.
> 
> View attachment 15807209


Yep - as soon as I saw your pic, my memory was jogged.
The "caps" are on Easy Readers not the T-Series.

Nice illustrations.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This is not part of the Garditionist... but handled the Garden all day long..

TX SR921 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Wait what?
> View attachment 15807453
> 
> (I will admit, this would make a great troll watch.)


Reference?

... well.. they are running out of names.....


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Reference?
> 
> ... well.. they are running out of names.....


It is the Timex Waterbury Legacy Boyfriend 36mm and in the Ladies section of their site.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like an accusation.
I bought one of these boyfriend waterburies for my childs mother, nice watch.
Not blingy with stones or ornamentation, not tiny on a womans wrist.
They also do sub, explorer and field watch homages if you did not already know.

.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Sticky.. I am afraid that it will not be the last one... wait until you get one of the Mk1s..... hehehehe   they are very sticky! LOL.
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks for the warning Wolf but it only served two pique my interest in the MK1 - result, one is on its way to me from Timex UK.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sticky said:


> Thanks for the warning Wolf but it only served two pique my interest in the MK1 - result, one is on its way to me from Timex UK.


The TEC shoots.. the TEC scores.. Nothing but net!!! I think you are really going to like it.

@Miggyd87


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Mmpaste said:


> Oh, and I got this in my email from Timex, comming soon.
> View attachment 15807281


I saw this as well this morning and quickly realized that it's a reissue of the ,'78 Q I have


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Sounds like an accusation.


Ha!


ox71 said:


> I bought one of these boyfriend waterburies for my childs mother, nice watch.
> Not blingy with stones or ornamentation, not tiny on a womans wrist.
> They also do sub, explorer and field watch homages if you did not already know.


For much _much_ less, there is a 34mm Datejust homage with a green tigers eye dial. I might have one incoming but it is the owner's only watch so I would not be able to keep it long. I am guessing it wears smaller than 34mm and the bracelet rattles like that of a Seiko 5 or Vostok.
















Amazon.com: Timex 34 mm Waterbury SST Green/Silver One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex 34 mm Waterbury SST Green/Silver One Size and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha!
> 
> For much _much_ less, there is a 34mm Datejust homage with a green tigers eye dial. I might have one incoming but it is the owner's only watch so I would not be able to keep it long. I am guessing it wears smaller than 34mm and the bracelet rattles like that of a Seiko 5 or Vostok.
> View attachment 15809213
> ...


From what I've seen seen of the watch(as we are not together) the bracelet does not rattle like so many stamped and folded metal bracelets do, it certainly is not a top of the line milled bracelet but it isn't total garbage either.
She was promoted to a management position and wanted a nicer watch to wear than what she had and it fits the bill nicely.
I bought it on dicount, I think 20% and it was given to her by her son as a mothers day gift.
She is satisfied with it so I'm happy.

The MK1 mechanical today









.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

36mm todd snyder charlie brown.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just bought a nearly brand new Timex Waterbury Chrono but in colors, I've never seen before! It was my brother's mate mates watch who wanted to sell it because it was too big. Anyway, I love the blues hands not real blued off course, and the easy-to-read dial all for $90 AUD! He also had a tan leather strap a canvas strap plus a black NATO strap thrown in. Needless to say, I bought it! Should be here late today or tomorrow. Also, this is the actually watch. Cheers


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Also, does anyone know what model this Timez is? I cannot find any info pic of this one with the blue hand orange accent hands? Thanks


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Does anyone know what model this Timex is?


TW2R38200


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

cayabo said:


> TW2R38200


Your a legend mate! I could not find it anywhere after at least 2 hours last night scouring the internet lol. Cheers


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Your a legend mate! I could not find it anywhere after at least 2 hours last night scouring the internet lol. Cheers


I did not know Sir Wallace had a bigger brother...

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> I did not know Sir Wallace had a bigger brother...
> 
> Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Wow what's that one? Love the yellow...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Wow what's that one? Love the yellow...


*Timex Waterbury Black Dial Canvas Strap Men's Watch TW2R38500*


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm relatively new to watch collecting and I absolutely love Timex, so I have purchased several models. I feel a need to ask though, are we being suckers for paying more for the Timex name?
As I've learned about different brands, movements and other specifications, I've often found that for the price that's paid for a Timex, a watch with better specifications can be found in a different brand. Even with their reissues, I've seen that instead of being better than the originals, they're actually subpar. Two examples that I learned about are some of the parts inside of the Marlin reissue and the quartz movement inside of the Q Timex 1978 Falcon Eye reissue - both of which I own.
I'm by no means an expert, so if there's something I'm missing, please let me know.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Your not missing anything mate these for the dollars are cool watches with great styling that ppl like. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

It's Timex Tuesday again and my collection of Sprite has gained a couple of new additions, the burgundy and dark blue with batons and Roman numerals which are probably my favourites, I rather like the strong colours.


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

I’ve seen a few watches they have put out lately and said “huh, I kinda like that.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> View attachment 15809706
> View attachment 15809707
> View attachment 15809708
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking Waterbury. I love the blue and orange.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Early morning shot of my waterbury chrono


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## S1919 (Jun 14, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> I saw this as well this morning and quickly realized that it's a reissue of the ,'78 Q I have
> 
> View attachment 15808872


Your watch looks great! If you don't mind me asking, what size is it? The new one's coming in at 37mm, and I'm really curious to see if Timex has changed the dimensions at all.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

S1919 said:


> Your watch looks great! If you don't mind me asking, what size is it? The new one's coming in at 37mm, and I'm really curious to see if Timex has changed the dimensions at all.


I believe mine is like 37.x so I consider it a 38mm. I would have to measure tonight for exact numbers

Edit: so I remeasured and my is almost dead on 37mm so yeah dimensions are right on.


----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to get my hands on that new California Dial Timex... any feedback on how it feels?


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I've been wearing my trusty 1978 Timex automatic 4-color dial w/cross-hair in rotation for a few weeks now, and it made me want to say hello to other Timex fans. 
Hello!
By the way, does this model have a name or nickname? Is it part of the Viscount line? Serial number is 46170-10778.
Todd Snyder sold a replica as "Military" and/or "M2," which I purchased in 2018 to complement the original, despite knowing the military connection wasn't accurate.
My seller many years ago told me the model was standard issue for the British Army SAS in the Falklands War. I didn't believe it when I paid $10 for it, and nowadays I assume the SAS would get issued whatever 007 got issued ...
Have a nice day all!
Dave


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 15810825
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my trusty 1978 Timex automatic 4-color dial w/cross-hair in rotation for a few weeks now, and it made me want to say hello to other Timex fans.
> ...


A nice watch Dave thanks for posting, I have seen that dial before but never one for sale, at least not in the UK anyway. 
The standard issue MOD watch in 1982 would have been a CWC but special forces may have got something more exotic such as a Rolex Submariner or Omega Seamaster both of which had been issued to Royal Navy divers at some point in time, according to the original books Bond wore a Rolex but it is not clear if an Explorer or Submariner but with corporate sponsorship he now wears an Omega Seamaster.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

My contribution for Times Tuesday.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 15810825
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my trusty 1978 Timex automatic 4-color dial w/cross-hair in rotation for a few weeks now, and it made me want to say hello to other Timex fans.
> ...


I've always heard it referred to just as you say, the "4-color w/cross-hairs".

I happened to get a "mistake" TS Military and it has no cross-hairs.
A real bummer since they're a defining feature of the watch and I really like them.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 15810825
> 
> 
> I've been wearing my trusty 1978 Timex automatic 4-color dial w/cross-hair in rotation for a few weeks now, and it made me want to say hello to other Timex fans.
> ...


I've seen it called a viscount by a pretty knowledgable instagram poster

Heres a link to his post on this model

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNSgQhGLsbE/
.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1972 21j 'UFO' Dial


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> I've always heard it referred to just as you say, the "4-color w/cross-hairs".
> 
> I happened to get a "mistake" TS Military and it has no cross-hairs.
> A real bummer since they're a defining feature of the watch and I really like them.
> ...


very nice. not a "mistake" but actually the JDM version of this watch. how'd you find that? i love it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

It was a good price on eBay - it came with a strap I didn't recognize and without the long TS box, so I assumed it was a batch of QC failures that someone had picked up cheap and then pieced together.

Interesting that it's a JDM issued watch.
Now I'll have to do some research.

... found a good write up about the differences between the Japanese version and the US version here:






TIMEX x Todd Snyder Military Watch - Japan


Military Watch by Todd Snyder collaboration with TIMEX, 2016. Based on a 1977 automatic



randomfootage.homestead.com





Two biggest differences are the missing cross hairs on the dial and the back just says TIMEX instead of TIMEX × TODD SNYDER.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> View attachment 15809213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try not to quote myself but I had to in light of the newly announced Rolex palm motif dial for the Datejust 36mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2M422 Retrograde


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

For anyone interested, member brandon\ is selling an awesome, awesome modded Timex Sun & Moon at the Sales Corner. I just had tooooo many purchases of late.


----------



## spurs90 (May 19, 2020)

Just sold a Timex Liquor Store and already miss it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15813473





cayabo said:


> View attachment 15813473


That is different, don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rmeron said:


> That is different, don't know if I like it or not.


I don't like it for myself.
I like that it exists and I get to see it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Dopey!


----------



## MLSWinchester (Apr 2, 2021)

A lot Timex watches out there are heirlooms and part of family history from older generations.....probably still ticking away.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Just saw this Q Timex on their website advertised as a women's watch, with it being a 36mm I think I could pull it off 🤔


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Kev161 said:


> Just saw this Q Timex on their website advertised as a women's watch, with it being a 36mm I think I could pull it off 🤔
> View attachment 15815631


I saw the 36:Q yesterday as well. Some of the color combos are quite nice, others are eh.

Biggest issue is 16mm lug width.


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got a new battery in my Timex yesterday:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

*Timex Gold LCA: $96 (less 10% with newsletter sign up)*


















Q Timex Reissue Digital LCA


A digital Timex reissue with all the nostalgia still intact




huckberry.com


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> Ok folks, this might work but there is a better, less bendy method.
> I was in the same predicament years ago. Nice new Timex archive with a stretchy band and I had no idea how to adjust it. Google-fu resulted in Cayabo's method but I was still hesitant.
> Being of the curious mind, I was fiddling with my band and stretching it full out when I noticed that the female half of the link had a little ramped collar and that this collar was open at an angle 45 degrees parallel toward the center-line of the link.
> This makes sense because properly adjusted, there will be just a bit of tension on the pins and this tension helps hold the pins in the closed or locked position of the mating joint surface. Just like the master link on my bike chain. Well, I thought, if I can relieve this pressure, then I should be able to uncouple the joint by sliding the pin toward the angle of the open colllar. Pic one is my spare links (almost) all stretched out.
> ...


Very interesting info!

I will look at a few vintage ones I have and see if they have the same. And good idea with the clothespin.
Thanks!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a decent stock set-up. for a bund. and leather.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

One of only two Timex(es) that I own:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Only one .. of..... wait.. i need you all fingers to get to it... noope.. not enough yet... give me a Chinese Abacus

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Can't seem to get this one off my wrist ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Can't seem to get this one off my wrist ...
> 
> View attachment 15818736


Well.. if you need help... just le tme know... =)


----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX SR927 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX SR927 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX SR927 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy Timex Tuesday everyone.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

The Timex Social Club rubbed off on me in a big way.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice Waterbury! It looks very classic and iconic. Like a dressed up Easy Reader.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks! Kind of my thought exactly.

Here'a the new one with Sir Wallace and the last Timex I wore before deciding to "collect". It's on at least its third strap having eaten an untold number of batteries.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Alarm chrono










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

A little Georgio Galli S1 action today.


----------



## MLSWinchester (Apr 2, 2021)

I sleep in one so I can use the indiglo to check time without a bright cell phone in the room. Bad eyesight limits lume from working for me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hedge0423 (Jun 9, 2020)

Integrated bracelet not so integrated, but pretty happy with this Ebay purchase.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Olyeller68 said:


> Alarm chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks a lot like the Explorex

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> This looks a lot like the Explorex
> 
> TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It's just missing the alarm function, otherwise they're almost twins.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JThaddeus (Mar 28, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> GREATS x Timex - The Bayman
> 
> https://www.greats.com/products/the-greats-x-timex-bayman
> 
> ...





brandon\ said:


> GREATS x Timex - The Bayman
> 
> https://www.greats.com/products/the-greats-x-timex-bayman


who's got this for sale? Contact me and I'll buy it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JThaddeus said:


> who's got this for sale? Contact me and I'll buy it.


You're best bet is setting up Watchrecon and eBay alerts. That will cover 99% of avenues people sell watches online.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

This arrived in today's mail


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Seems like a lot of love for Timex here on WUS...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

SteveU said:


> Seems like a lot of love for Timex here on WUS...


Indeed there is.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SteveU said:


> Seems like a lot of love for Timex here on WUS...


Nope... not here.... keep on moving... 

TX Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

@Realize did you get my PM?


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nope... not here.... keep on moving...
> 
> TX Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> @Realize did you get my PM?


I love me some Timex. Expedition is on the short list.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SteveU said:


> I love me some Timex. Expedition is on the short list.


hmmm.. OK !

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> hmmm.. OK !
> 
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Why you flexing a watch the man is gonna have a very hard time to find?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year selfwinds.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nope... not here.... keep on moving...
> 
> TX Friday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> @Realize did you get my PM?


Yeah sorry. Been kind of out of it.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Kev161 said:


> Just saw this Q Timex on their website advertised as a women's watch, with it being a 36mm I think I could pull it off 🤔
> View attachment 15815631


I've noticed on ALI that 37 and 35 mm watches are called womens and childrens watches. " Mens" watches are frickin huge.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Why you flexing a watch the man is gonna have a very hard time to find?


The Thrill of the Hunt!!!


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> hmmm.. OK !
> 
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yup


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

What about this one?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SteveU said:


> What about this one?
> 
> View attachment 15831134


that is one that got to be on my basket.. and never actually purchased it.. and always regretted it. Great watch.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> that is one that got to be on my basket.. and never actually purchased it.. and always regretted it. Great watch.


It is awesome. Light and really comfortable.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15831818
> View attachment 15831819


very nice. is it 36mm? what model no. is this miggy?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> very nice. is it 36mm? what model no. is this miggy?


It's 36mm, its also a custom job.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Old Hex helping me welcome a new Timex to the stable. More pics to come once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> hmmm.. OK !
> 
> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Now look what you made me do. Arriving Tuesday!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

SteveU said:


> Now look what you made me do. Arriving Tuesday!
> View attachment 15832561


That's the Timex Enablers Club for you!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SteveU said:


> Now look what you made me do. Arriving Tuesday!
> View attachment 15832561


TEC shoots!!!! TEC scores nothing but Net... but hey.... there are some very nice deals. Your wife called and said it is ok to get the camper too!   she even sent me the link

TX Mk1 Camper. Stainless Steel Beauty!

TX Mk1 Camper 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> TEC shoots!!!! TEC scores nothing but Net... but hey.... there are some very nice deals. Your wife called and said it is ok to get the camper too!   she even sent me the link
> 
> TX Mk1 Camper. Stainless Steel Beauty!
> 
> TX Mk1 Camper 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That is very cool.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Timex for today


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## the passenger (Jul 28, 2017)

I see that this sub has been around for a long time, and it seems like plenty of people appreciate Timexes. I'll add myself to the list. I've had many over the years, going back to an LCD in junior high, but currently I have three that I wear fairly regularly (in a rotation of about 20 total). Two are variations on field watches, and one of those has the crown at 4. I'd never seen that on a Timex, so I grabbed it. I also have one of the Todd Snyder models, the "maritime sport" with the white dial and metal bezel. (Sorry, this pic was less clear than I realized.)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

The old Ironman gets the call up today.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I decided to do a Vintage Week this week for no particular reason. Up for Monday, a freshly serviced 1977 Mercury date model with a #25 manual wind movement. The Mercury uses the same movement as the Marlin from the famous "Takes a Licking and Keeps on Ticking" commercials, but lacks the Marlins water resistance. I think this one was well cared for in its past, as it has very minimal scuffs on the crystal and case. With a new band and recent servicing, it is almost like a new watch.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> I decided to do a Vintage Week this week for no particular reason. Up for Monday, a freshly serviced 1977 Mercury date model with a #25 manual wind movement. The Mercury uses the same movement as the Marlin from the famous "Takes a Licking and Keeps on Ticking" commercials, but lacks the Marlins water resistance. I think this one was well cared for in its past, as it has very minimal scuffs on the crystal and case. With a new band and recent servicing, it is almost like a new watch.
> 
> View attachment 15835095


Very nice !!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

the passenger said:


> I see that this sub has been around for a long time, and it seems like plenty of people appreciate Timexes. I'll add myself to the list. I've had many over the years, going back to an LCD in junior high, but currently I have three that I wear fairly regularly (in a rotation of about 20 total). Two are variations on field watches, and one of those has the crown at 4. I'd never seen that on a Timex, so I grabbed it. I also have one of the Todd Snyder models, the "maritime sport" with the white dial and metal bezel. (Sorry, this pic was less clear than I realized.)
> View attachment 15834028


What model is the one with the 4 o'clock crown? That's really cool


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Finally got my hands on a Timex Q. I remember people just went nuts over these a couple of years back. I think it was the year before the world ended?  But when prices started going back to normal I still didn't want to pay full retail at $179. Lo and behold, at $100 from Tilly's (thanks alternate universe!) I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Bigemptea (Feb 1, 2021)

I got mine from Tilly's too!












Tsarli said:


> Finally got my hands on a Timex Q. I remember people just went nuts over these a couple of years back. I think it was the year before the world ended?  But when prices started going back to normal I still didn't want to pay full retail at $179. Lo and behold, at $100 from Tilly's (thanks alternate universe!) I just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 15836140
> 
> ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> What model is the one with the 4 o'clock crown? That's really cool


that's an Allied LT.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

My Tuesday selection for Vintage Week, a 1970 Timex Viscount Date with the #32 automatic movement. This one is in excellent condition for a 50+ year old watch, with minimal wear on the case and crystal. I like the champagne dial and square font on the 6, 9 and 12.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok, you TECers, this just arrived and I freaking love it! Sometimes, peer pressure can be a positive thing...


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

rmeron said:


> Timex for today
> View attachment 15833273


Just got the same one!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Bigemptea said:


> I got mine from Tilly's too!
> 
> View attachment 15836446


We have *Miggyd87* to thank for this great deal! Thanks again Miggy!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> We have *Miggyd87* to thank for this great deal! Thanks again Miggy!


Always keeping my eyes peeled for those sweet TX deals. I was wondering if you got the deal from me or not.  Long Live the Alternate Universe


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Just got a new battery for this and spent a little time on the buffing wheel. Haven't worn this for a long time but this thread has me looking at my Timexes a bit differently...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This old Timex Sprite manual wind is my Wednesday pick for Vintage Week. At 30mm, this would be a woman's watch today, but at the time they were sold as men's watches. I think I paid all of $2.50 for this, added a new band, and I have a nice watch. This thing is as accurate as anything I own too.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just arrived in the mail from my friend Paul (schumacher62).....
Thank you again !!








Cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SteveU said:


> Just got a new battery for this and spent a little time on the buffing wheel. Haven't worn this for a long time but this thread has me looking at my Timexes a bit differently...
> 
> View attachment 15838140
> 
> ...


Never seen this one.. pretty sharp! has a bit of racing inspired design. I dig it.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Never seen this one.. pretty sharp! has a bit of racing inspired design. I dig it.


Thanks, my wife bought it for father's day many years ago, and there dosen't appear to be many of them around. It wears great and looks really robust. Fun to be gettng it back in the rotation!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

My Thursday Vintage Week choice, a 1974 Timex Viscount with the #31 automatic movement on a Bond NATO strap.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

These seem, in my experience, to be








uncommon in working condition. This one works perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Up for my Friday Vintage Week selection is this 1972 Timex Marlin with the #24 hand wind movement. Another champagne dial, I seem to gravitate towards these on vintage watches.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


WOW! What model is this?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mid day change to this 1970 Timex Electric Dynabeat, continuing with the Vintage Week theme. I meant to start the day with this one, but noticed a dead battery. I just put a fresh one in and it is off beating at 28,800 beats per hour (8 beats per second). I love this watch and the sound it makes. The down side with Electrics is that they go through batteries much faster than a modern quartz movement watch in my experience. I only got 6-7 months out of the last battery. Luckily I am well stocked up on fresh ones.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

An oldie but goodie, inherited from my grandfather. I added the Eulit Perlon strap. Love wearing it in his remembrance.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> WOW! What model is this?


no model number. it's from 1991 is the best i can tell you!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekend Getaway from Forest , VA

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SunRise by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

$5.75 + tax. Seriously, must've been lost in a drawer of some crappy piece of furniture donated at the thrifty shop. No strap but the plastic spacer was engaged and it ticked right up and lit right up when I popped it out to check. Not too big a fan of half hooded lugs but green is nice and let's not forget the beautiful airplane tip. Like going to the shelter to get a dog or cat except less guilt for the one you don't get. Save the ones you can.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Mmpaste said:


> $5.75 + tax. Seriously, must've been lost in a drawer of some crappy piece of furniture donated at the thrifty shop. No strap but the plastic spacer was engaged and it ticked right up and lit right up when I popped it out to check. Not too big a fan of half hooded lugs but green is nice and let's not forget the beautiful airplane tip. Like going to the shelter to get a dog or cat except less guilt for the one you don't get. Save the ones you can.
> View attachment 15845223


Great find! Congratulations!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mmpaste said:


> $5.75 + tax. Seriously, must've been lost in a drawer of some crappy piece of furniture donated at the thrifty shop. No strap but the plastic spacer was engaged and it ticked right up and lit right up when I popped it out to check. Not too big a fan of half hooded lugs but green is nice and let's not forget the beautiful airplane tip. Like going to the shelter to get a dog or cat except less guilt for the one you don't get. Save the ones you can.
> View attachment 15845223


That's the Military Field - first model.

Happens to be one of my favorite dials:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex MK1 Chronograph TW2T10700









Been thinking about one of these for a bit, but didn't want to spend $40. This one came up "like new" on Amazon for $25 from a 3rd party seller. I decided it's the 2nd best price I've seen on the Chronographs but in a color I would actually wear. Strap above is not original to the Chronograph it's from an MK1 3 hander.

Question for any Timex Chronograph owners, is the time setting position a hard/significant pull on the crown to get too? Like the first pull out for the quick hour change is quite easy, but to move to the hour and minute setting it seems like you need to use quite alot of force. This normal or should I open mine an investigate? Thanks


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Mk1 Steel PVD arrived today. Hard to pass up for $25. I have it on a C&B Chevron which cost more than the watch lol.


----------



## the passenger (Jul 28, 2017)

Draconian Collector said:


> What model is the one with the 4 o'clock crown? That's really cool


TW2T33200VQ. I bought it from the Timex website last May.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Spartan247 said:


> Mk1 Steel PVD arrived today. Hard to pass up for $25. I have it on a C&B Chevron which cost more than the watch lol.


Is that dial supposed to be black, it looks more like green in this picture.
Filters?

.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all. I gave this Todd Snyder Military to my 16 year old son and he likes it but has sensitive skin and found the strap uncomfortable. Any suggestions for a replacement strap? I showed him perlon and he likes the idea of leather or rubber better. I paid $50 for the watch and don't want to pay a lot for the strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Ike2 said:


> Hi all. I gave this Todd Snyder Military to my 16 year old son and he likes it but has sensitive skin and found the strap uncomfortable. Any suggestions for a replacement strap? I showed him perlon and he likes the idea of leather or rubber better. I paid $50 for the watch and don't want to pay a lot for the strap.
> View attachment 15847433
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barton silicone is great. $20ish on Amazon


----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

ox71 said:


> Is that dial supposed to be black, it looks more like green in this picture.
> Filters?
> 
> .


It's a matte black. Only filter is a vignette around the edges.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

SteveU said:


> Barton silicone is great. $20ish on Amazon


Richie Silicone on amazon. Same as the Barton but for 15% less


----------



## Pavilions (Jun 5, 2018)

Timex is good and I love some of their watches the only problem that keeps me off, is the loud ticking sounds, it so loud that it reminds me of a wall clock.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pavilions said:


> Timex is good and I love some of their watches the only problem that keeps me off, is the loud ticking sounds, it so loud that it reminds me of a wall clock.


Select models that dont use the M905 movement. There are several Timex offerings that run Seiko and Miyota movements.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pavilions said:


> Timex is good and I love some of their watches the only problem that keeps me off, is the loud ticking sounds, it so loud that it reminds me of a wall clock.


Thanks for informing us of the problem with the ticking, we had no idea 









.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Andros


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

A post-hype Q Timex.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pavilions said:


> Timex is good and I love some of their watches the only problem that keeps me off, is the loud ticking sounds, it so loud that it reminds me of a wall clock.


Get 100m WR stainless models they are essentially quiet. Chronographs are not so loud too.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> Get 100m WR stainless models they are essentially quiet. Chronographs are not so loud too.


I disagree on the 100m WR models being essentially quiet. It think they are loud as well. But that's just me


----------



## Blej0323 (Oct 30, 2018)

Just got myself a couple of Vintage Timex Viscounts! Thank you WUS member. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Timex got the sizing right for their re-issues. Period correct at 36 to 38mm. One of the reasons I don't own an Orient Bambino. 40 and 40.5mm is just too big for that vintage look.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

From the footbed of the Blue Ridge Mountains

Blue Ridge Mtns by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Timex at MLB game. All original 1978 Timex Q seemed like a perfect choice.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> Timex at MLB game. All original 1978 Timex Q seemed like a perfect choice.
> 
> View attachment 15853422
> 
> ...


Great watch!! .... Great team !! Go Jays ..... Cheers p ⚾


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Video from a different thread.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

SundayFunday


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 greetings from Cape May, NJ.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Trying out some different straps on this 36mm Mk1. (Not that the stock one is terrible.)

Here are a few perlon ones from Eulit. Which do you guys think looks better? Gray (small weave) or black (medium weave)?


















And of course, a fun shot of the acrylic crystal distortion.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

The latest addition to my Timex collection is this crosshair dialed Marlin from the 1970s, it was quite scruffy when I got it for a very reasonable £10 on Ebay but after a polish it looks pretty good and keeps time within about a minute a day which I am happy with for a forty odd year old watch.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sir-Guy said:


> Trying out some different straps on this 36mm Mk1. (Not that the stock one is terrible.)
> 
> Here are a few perlon ones from Eulit. Which do you guys think looks better? Gray (small weave) or black (medium weave)?
> 
> ...


Grey w/ fine weave, not a huge fan of black on black. It's to much....black.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TXMK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TS Welton Bi-metal


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

That Explorer-style Expedition a couple photos back is really nice. What's the model number?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Kentucky Gentleman said:


> That Explorer-style Expedition a couple photos back is really nice. What's the model number?


Dial/mov't from the watch on the left swapped into the case on the right:
(swapping dials is as easy as changing batteries)










T49935 on the left, T49937 on the right.










And other watch after the swap:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

if you're looking for a sweet collab, extra 20% off $89 this weekend on a nice navi xl.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

The oft-maligned, but loved by me, American Documents #1.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Timex Andros J.Crew Diver Mens Watch T2N678 Blue Dial with NATO Band | eBay


Includes its two tone NATO strap. Watch is working now but I don't know how old the battery is so you will want to change it soon. The crystal has a couple very light marks otherwise it's excellent condition.



www.ebay.com





could be a fairly nice value.

J Crew Andros


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

This is my Timex Atlantis from 1985. It was my dad's but I've had it for about 20 years now. Yesterday I discovered the mode button no longer works which is sad. I have never tinkered with watches before but i hope to mess around with this so as to get it working properly again.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about a LOTTA Tuesday love.
Just got a bunch of Expeditions all up and running.
I cannot keep them tho. Gonna have to flip them to make room.
(Check the sales forum)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

And I fixed my Welton's strap. 
Its a real quality leather strap, but the pass thru design just sits too high on the wrist.

So I spend $3.50 on Amazon, cut the strap in the middle, and punched a few holes.

I think it looks a damn sight better this way, and fits much more snug as well.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> And I fixed my Welton's strap.
> Its a real quality leather strap, but the pass thru design just sits too high on the wrist.
> 
> So I spend $3.50 on Amazon, cut the strap in the middle, and punched a few holes.
> ...


Awesome mod


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

I was browsing through Windup Watch Shop - Timeless & Modern Watches and came across this picture of the 36mm Q Timex on a 7" wrist which makes me think it would look nice on my 6.25"wrist.








Definitely clears up a lot of doubts I had with it being 36mm with rotating bezel.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I was reading this article today about a new website for Timex fans. It is still under construction, but the goal is to be a one stop source of information on all things Timex. They are building a catalogue of model numbers and will have photos, service manuals, old catalogues, advertisements and history. The first link is the article about the new website, and the second link is the website itself.









Introducing Heritage 1854, a Comprehensive Vintage Timex Resource - Worn & Wound


Get ready for the definitive resource on all things vintage Timex now in website from the IG handle Heritage Timex




wornandwound.com













Heritage 1854


The most complete resource for everything vintage Timex.




heritage1854.com





and the obligatory watch photo...


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

I am late to the party but I'm all in on the 60s Marlin. It took me a while to take the plunge on a 34mm watch but I love this thing. I ordered the standard reissue last night (it's $115 on Amazon right now in case anyone else has been waiting for a good price drop) and I'm looking at vintage '65 or '66 Marlins.

One thing I noticed about the reissue vs vintage is that the hands on the original were not black. I can't say which color they are--matte silver?--but I wish Timex carried over this detail to the reissue as I feel it makes the watch more versatile when it comes to swapping bands/bracelets. I will be putting a dark brown leather band on the champagne reissue but I'm not sure I'll love the look alongside the black hands. Finding a vintage iteration in good condition might be the best option but why not own them all? 

On my ~7.25" wrist...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader bold.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Mk1 a la Espresso

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Cheers p *


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I got this '77 hand winder running, and added a NATO. It is keeping accurate time so far after a few hours running. I have a little more work to do on the crystal, but its a lot better than it was. Thanks Poly Watch!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> I got this '77 hand winder running, and added a NATO. It is keeping accurate time so far after a few hours running. I have a little more work to do on the crystal, but its a lot better than it was. Thanks Poly Watch!
> 
> View attachment 15878383


hi larry. you should just wet sand the crystal first. i do mine in 3 stages: 1000, 2000 then 3000 grit. after that, nearly any polishing compound or polywatch will make it clear and flawless as new. it sounds scary, but it's the easiest way to remove those deep scratches. with domed crystals there's never a worry of damaging the case. hopes you give it a try!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x ghostly. super cool indiglo! if you don't need to know what time it is haha. indiglo photo from my friend alan @GammaRay999


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> hi larry. you should just wet sand the crystal first. i do mine in 3 stages: 1000, 2000 then 3000 grit. after that, nearly any polishing compound or polywatch will make it clear and flawless as new. it sounds scary, but it's the easiest way to remove those deep scratches. with domed crystals there's never a worry of damaging the case. hopes you give it a try!


Thanks Paul, I was thinking along similar lines. I just ordered some sandpaper in different grits yesterday. I am going to try the 3 stage method you suggest. Thanks for the advise, it is always appreciated.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Slacker Shot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> Thanks Paul, I was thinking along similar lines. I just ordered some sandpaper in different grits yesterday. I am going to try the 3 stage method you suggest. Thanks for the advise, it is always appreciated.


Looking forward to seeing how you make out!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p ...  1973


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Chocó Brown by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX MK1 Chocó Brown by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Who are you and what have you done with the real Wolfsatz?

Silicone strap...I don't even know you... you're a monster!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Who are you and what have you done with the real Wolfsatz?
> 
> Silicone strap...I don't even know you... you're a monster!


must've been a solar wind

Bling Blibg by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

That Snoopy watch takes me back to my childhood when Peanuts’ TV specials were sponsored by Dolly Madison snack cakes. You could also still see the “Takes a licking and keeps on ticking” commercials on TV as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Expedition is on my wrist as we pack food boxes for the local food bank.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

'67 Sprite.....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From '74 cheers p


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

It's a ScubaDude Sunday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

PAUL H. said:


> '67 Sprite.....
> View attachment 15884183


I have never seen a cathederal hands Sprite come up for sale, I think it was a one year only model and quite rare.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I had intended this rather nice 1980 Marlin to be a keeper but prefer a silver colour case to gold and now have one of those on the way and I am not sure there is room for both but for the time being here it is.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

I sent this out for servicing today. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>












(No photoshop here - Dan Osman doing a Double Dyno on Lovers Leap in Tahoe in 1997)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TehKing said:


> View attachment 15888379
> 
> 
> I sent this out for servicing today. Can't wait to get it back.


a very nice Southampton! who is going to work on that beautiful thing for you?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

from '77 today ... cheers p


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

schumacher62 said:


> a very nice Southampton! who is going to work on that beautiful thing for you?


Thank you! My poor quality photo doesn't do it justice. It is in remarkable condition. It's a Timex grail I've been after for a long time, so I'm pretty excited.

I sent it to Dickie Holland in North Carolina. He came highly recommended.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TehKing said:


> Thank you! My poor quality photo doesn't do it justice. It is in remarkable condition. It's a Timex grail I've been after for a long time, so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I sent it to Dickie Holland in North Carolina. He came highly recommended.


he's going to do a fine job! hoping it doesn't need any parts replacement. super beautiful!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> from '77 today ... cheers p
> View attachment 15888915


outstanding paul! that's quite a beauty and certainly unique.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Lovely green Marlin auto day-date.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

It's Timex Tuesday and a Charlie Brown kind of day


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Where in North Carolina is he located?



TehKing said:


> Thank you! My poor quality photo doesn't do it justice. It is in remarkable condition. It's a Timex grail I've been after for a long time, so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I sent it to Dickie Holland in North Carolina. He came highly recommended.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> (No photoshop here - Dan Osman doing a Double Dyno on Lovers Leap in Tahoe in 1997)


That is what I called 'Huevos!!!'

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

Draconian Collector said:


> Where in North Carolina is he located?


The address is in Mount Airy.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

From '78 today ... cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM Hapoy Bubble by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a timex story. i don't know why i bought this massive thing (T2N881) but i did. probably because it was rare and so over the top massive i thought it would be fun. it arrived essentially unused from Vietnam, and not appreciating the woven paracord strap, while changing it out i dropped it. on a spongy linoleum floor, the crystal shattered.

stupid me. the first watch i've dropped in 125 years, and of course, the first i've broken. researching the crystal i found that it's not a standard size and would need to be cut down from a blank- i had several offers from jewelers to do this repair ranging from $75-$125, and that made me feel a bit angry at myself, another twice the cost of the watch in repair. a special thanks to @brandon\ here, for his fine advice and generous willingness to help a stranger.

chatting with timex, i was told no we don't do that for watches "this old" and then they said "we have a better solution, we know a former timex employee in florida who does this work" (he doesn't and i wouldn't ask him) which deepened my despair.

so i wrote to timex. a few times. until they finally replied "we spoke with philippines tech and they have this crystal in stock." elated! totally went out of their way with a very specific repair and actually got back to me with positive news!

the watch was returned today, and far exceeding my expectations, for $30 they replaced the movement and the battery as well, unasked and not charged, and clearly out of warranty. perhaps these are rare enough that they have parts sitting around which will never be used? i cannot say. but i can say this enforces my views regarding good helpful nature of people at large, and timex as a stand-up company.

lastly, i know a young man in timex r/d philippines and i did solicit his advice. he claims to have nothing to do with this repair (how could he, really?) but without missing a beat offered to send me a whole new case and crystal he had left over from production 6 years ago, as well as a diagram of the original crystal size! such a sweet guy. i've sent him a gift in return, i hope he's delighted when it arrives.

i could only wish to be as helpful to others with seemingly insurmountable troubles, some day. so please, ask me. 
Paul


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> a timex story. i don't know why i bought this massive thing (T2N881) but i did. probably because it was rare and so over the top massive i thought it would be fun. it arrived essentially unused from Vietnam, and not appreciating the woven paracord strap, while changing it out i dropped it. on a spongy linoleum floor, the crystal shattered.
> 
> stupid me. the first watch i've dropped in 125 years, and of course, the first i've broken. researching the crystal i found that it's not a standard size and would need to be cut down from a blank- i had several offers to do this ranging from $75-$125, and that made me feel a bit angry at myself, another twice the cost of the watch in repair.
> 
> ...


if you ever want to do a trade.... I'll trade you for it.

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> if you ever want to do a trade.... I'll trade you for it.
> 
> TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


i'm thinking you appreciate the thick bertucci strap i decided on haha


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i'm thinking you appreciate the thick bertucci strap i decided on haha


Im with you.. .I tried the parachord.. and did not click with me at all.. .Bertucci straps would be awesome on that one.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Taking it back to 1977 today.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Sibling of above....both born in Portugal


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Now you see it, now you don't...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> Sibling of above....both born in Portugal
> 
> View attachment 15893382


Paul, I will occasionally do a mid day watch change, but I think you are on your 3rd watch today based on your pictures that I have liked. Nothing wrong with that at all, I actually respect that!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Paul, I will occasionally do a mid day watch change, but I think you are on your 3rd watch today based on your pictures that I have liked. Nothing wrong with that at all, I actually respect that!


Thanks Larry ... I will confess ... many days it is more than 3 ...
I was working on these today and right now I am still wearing one on each wrist .....
Cheers p


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

rodia77 said:


> Now you see it, now you don't...
> 
> View attachment 15893385


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

^^^
I can only see some fragmented forearm in that pic.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Nam camper&#8230;


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> a timex story. i don't know why i bought this massive thing (T2N881) but i did. probably because it was rare and so over the top massive i thought it would be fun. it arrived essentially unused from Vietnam, and not appreciating the woven paracord strap, while changing it out i dropped it. on a spongy linoleum floor, the crystal shattered.
> 
> stupid me. the first watch i've dropped in 125 years, and of course, the first i've broken. researching the crystal i found that it's not a standard size and would need to be cut down from a blank- i had several offers from jewelers to do this repair ranging from $75-$125, and that made me feel a bit angry at myself, another twice the cost of the watch in repair. a special thanks to @brandon\ here, for his fine advice and generous willingness to help a stranger.
> 
> ...


They are a great model. heavy enough to use as a black jack. My orange one gets worn quite a bit


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Was this morns project ... '75 "Woody"


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

MAIL FIND! NOS Timex Automotive clock came in today. This has been on my list for a good while now and I'm thrilled to be able to get such a nice example.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Black Max today....cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> MAIL FIND! NOS Timex Automotive clock came in today. This has been on my list for a good while now and I'm thrilled to be able to get such a nice example.
> 
> View attachment 15897937


That is bad bad bad..... you can actually wear it?

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is bad bad bad..... you can actually wear it?
> 
> WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Inside is a standard Electric watch. Heres a vid I did this afternoon for someone on the Timex Reddit group



http://imgur.com/a/HgENHcY


----------



## danoo (May 23, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> timex x ghostly. super cool indiglo! if you don't need to know what time it is haha. indiglo photo from my friend alan @GammaRay999


I picked up this watch as well but I am kind of unimpressed. Mine was scratched out of the box. The purple dial was so sexy though, thought it looked really nice. This watch would have also been 10x better if they used something like black3.0 paint on the dial


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

danoo said:


> I picked up this watch as well but I am kind of unimpressed. Mine was scratched out of the box. The purple dial was so sexy though, thought it looked really nice. This watch would have also been 10x better if they used something like black3.0 paint on the dial


sorry yours was scratched. did you mean purple crown (not dial?)

i'm a bit enamored with the indiglo, even if it's just for display rather than functionality.


----------



## danoo (May 23, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> sorry yours was scratched. did you mean purple crown (not dial?)
> 
> i'm a bit enamored with the indiglo, even if it's just for display rather than functionality.


Ah yes, the crown- Sorry.

I think i can 'buff out' the scratch, likely will just give it to my wife as she likes it more than I do. it wears a little small for me.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Just cleaned and running .... from '76 cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Inside is a standard Electric watch. Heres a vid I did this afternoon for someone on the Timex Reddit group
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/HgENHcY


Well.. that is bad $%# .... great find..

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timex Tuesday. Come to think of it, most days are Timex days for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Timex Tuesday. Come to think of it, most days are Timex days for me.
> 
> View attachment 15902248


NIce - I've got an 1854 T-Series on today too:


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

cayabo said:


> NIce - I've got an 1854 T-Series on today too:
> 
> View attachment 15902431


Thank you for the info, I wasn't sure what model this was. I bought it used and the date code put it at a 2007 but I didn't know much else about it. I love the seconds hand on these.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Thank you for the info, I wasn't sure what model this was. I bought it used and the date code put it at a 2007 but I didn't know much else about it. I love the seconds hand on these.


I have one that came with a gold crown, seconds hand and bezel (T2M466) - not the same as yours, but similar:










It was a bit too much gold for me so
I removed some of the plating from the bezel:



















I really like the seconds hand too. 
I thought the round "T" end matched the case of the Weekender:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thanks @cayabo 😎


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks @cayabo 😎
> View attachment 15902506


Fantastic.
Such an iconic Timex - one of the best of the "modern" era.

Word of warning, that big ol' crown is cantilevered out in space to allow for Indiglo activation and
the stem is quite long due to the diameter of the watch... so, the crown is prone to snag and break off the stem.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Fantastic.
> Such an iconic Timex - one of the best of the "modern" era.
> 
> Word of warning, that big ol' crown is cantilevered out in space to allow for Indiglo activation and
> the stem is quite long due to the diameter of the watch... so, the crown is prone to snag and break off the stem.


Thanks for the tip. Love this watch, and for the price?! ? 
Might replace the crystal with sapphire when it's time for a battery change. Looks great to my eyes. Trying to decide on semi-permanent strap; green/maroon/orange.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Trying to decide on semi-permanent strap; green/maroon/orange.


Hold my beer...










































































































































































































































And one of my favorite - this comes from a Timex weekender:



















And my favorite, sticking with the monochromatic scheme:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Hold my beer...
> 
> View attachment 15902830
> 
> ...


Dude! Food for thought indeed ?


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

swimwear today...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tx Tues


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex tuesday! ghostly international.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Tx Tues
> View attachment 15903095


the best of the Q's. near perfection.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> the best of the Q's. near perfection.


You sure you're not just bias?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> You sure you're not just bias?


timex biased? naturally. huckberry biased? yes. comparing it to the swath of Q reissues, it's the best design and color way of them all, in my eye. it's only missing a few design elements i would have liked implemented. i believe you agree?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> timex biased? naturally. huckberry biased? yes. comparing it to the swath of Q reissues, it's the best design and color way of them all, in my eye. it's only missing a few design elements i would have liked implemented. i believe you agree?


??


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Hold my beer...
> 
> View attachment 15902830
> 
> ...


Did I miss a memo ?

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p ....


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Just in. 39 mm Waterbury quartz with a surprising 100m W/R. I can't seem to capture the dark green seconds hand or the texture of the stepped dial


----------



## Bigemptea (Feb 1, 2021)

Modern Easy Reader

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

from '76 cheers p


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

pickle puss said:


> Just in. 39 mm Waterbury quartz with a surprising 100m W/R. I can't seem to capture the dark green seconds hand or the texture of the stepped dial


Fantastic retro take!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

two Midgets and a Welton


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pickle puss said:


> Just in. 39 mm Waterbury quartz with a surprising 100m W/R. I can't seem to capture the dark green seconds hand or the texture of the stepped dial


Where did this come from?
Tell me more...

Here's a bit of info I found about it:










*Timex Waterbury Traditional TW2U90400VQ - 39mm in Stainless Steel *


*Case:* Stainless Steel
*Dial:* Metallic Blue
*Movement:* Quartz
*Complications:* Day/Date
*Lens:* Flat Mineral
*Strap:* Leather
*Water Res.:* 30M
*Height:* 11.5mm
*Case:* 39mm
*Lug Width:* 20mm
*SKU:* TW2U90400VQ

The Timex Waterbury Traditional Day Date pays homage to the brand's original Waterbury collection by incorporating the stylized W on multiple aspects of the watch. The Waterbury Day Date brings Timex's classic watch styling into the modern era with practical proportions and wearability. An Arabic-numeral dial layout with a functional Day/Date complication ensures the Waterbury Traditional Day Date will fit into any occasion.

A stepped dial with concentric rings underneath the numerals adds texture and depth to the dial while maintaining legibility. The 39mm wide case is paired with a modest case height of only 11.5mm allowing the Waterbury Traditional Day Date to fit a variety of wrist sizes. The stylized W counterbalance on the seconds hand adds vintage charm that ties in perfectly with the watch's classic appearance.

The Waterbury Traditional Day Date is fitted on a 20mm quick-release black leather strap, allowing you to quickly change out straps. A reliable quartz movement powers the Waterbury Traditional Day Date. 10ATM of water resistance ensures the Waterbury Traditional Day Date is able to handle anything you can throw at it.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Where did this come from?
> Tell me more...


Waterbury Traditional
TW2U90200VQ









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MI5bCusszo8AIVz_rICh3wxAG7EAQYBCABEgJ7hvD_BwE


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Timex Waterbury Traditional Automatic:
TW2U83700ZV










https://www.macys.com/shop/product/timex-mens-waterbury-traditional-automatic-black-leather-strap-watch-39mm?ID=12478201&swatchColor=Black&tdp=cm_app~zMCOM-MMEW~xcm_zone~zPDP_ZONE[email protected][email protected]+Like+This$23930$19164944~xcm_pos~zPos1~xcm_srcCatID~z23930

Waterbury Traditional blue dial:
TW2U90400VQ











https://www.macys.com/shop/product/timex-mens-waterbury-traditional-day-date-brown-leather-strap-watch-39mm?ID=12478209&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true



Waterbury Traditional Automatic blue dial:
TW2U91000ZV









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-39mm?ID=12478214&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true

Waterbury Traditional Chronograph
TW2U90700VQ









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-42mm?ID=12478212&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I got mine on sale at Macysl The WR engraved on the case back says 100m. Looks great in Blue too!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

pickle puss said:


> I got mine on sale at Macysl The WR engraved on the case back says 100m. Looks great in Blue too!


Rare for a 100M WR Timex anymore


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pickle puss said:


> I got mine on sale at Macysl The WR engraved on the case back says 100m. Looks great in Blue too!


Is that really a screw-down back?
Does it have an m279 movement? if so, I've never heard of it.
What battery size does it take?
And what does WoW with a C under it stand for? Waterbury and Connecticut, but what are the other letters?

So, this new model has the following features which are kind-of unusual for a Timex:
SS case
"W" on the seconds hand counterbalance
Less than 12mm thick
Signed crown
Quick-release strap
Beveled day/date window
Screw-down back
New "Waterbury" icon
New movement

And it's not on the Timex website or any other place???
What-the-what Timex marketing???


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Timex Waterbury Traditional Automatic:
> TW2U83700ZV
> 
> View attachment 15905222
> ...


these Timex definitely I like, how can I order them?

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

pickle puss said:


> Just in. 39 mm Waterbury quartz with a surprising 100m W/R. I can't seem to capture the dark green seconds hand or the texture of the stepped dial


Can you please confirm- is it quartz or automatic?


cayabo said:


> Is that really a screw-down back?
> Does it have an m279 movement? if so, I've never heard of it.
> What battery size does it take?
> And what does WoW with a C under it stand for? Waterbury and Connecticut, but what are the other letters?
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's not WoW C, but "WW Co."


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

nagena said:


> these Timex definitely I like, how can I order them?
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


Above posts by me have a link to Macy's. All models are linked for sale.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

theretroshave said:


> Can you please confirm- is it quartz or automatic?


I assume quartz, as there is a separate automatic model with a completely different dial layout.

See my posts of model numbers with attached photos.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Miggyd87 said:


> I assume quartz, as there is a separate automatic model with a completely different dial layout.
> 
> See my posts of model numbers with attached photos.


Macy's own page lists the TW2U90200 as automatic in the product details. I assume it's quartz, same as you, but a guy can hope, right?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

from '73 cheers p


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Above posts by me have a link to Macy's. All models are linked for sale.


OK , thanks 

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

So much to like about this watch.








Indiglo is awesome.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks for the tip. Love this watch, and for the price?! ?
> Might replace the crystal with sapphire when it's time for a battery change. Looks great to my eyes. Trying to decide on semi-permanent strap; green/maroon/orange.
> View attachment 15902733


Hi, great looking and practical Timex. Would you happen to know the L to L measurement? And if not and you wouldn't mind I'd appreciate it very much if you could measure it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Hi, great looking and practical Timex. Would you happen to know the L to L measurement? And if not and you wouldn't mind I'd appreciate it very much if you could measure it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15905947


Wow, surprised it's 50mm, that's a bit much for me. Thank you very much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not WoW C, but "WW Co."


Seems so obvious when you say it that way...


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

cayabo said:


> Where did this come from?
> Tell me more...
> 
> Here's a bit of info I found about it:
> ...


I've been a member here for a little over a month, and this just drove me to my first WUS-induced impulse buy. 

Gorgeous watch. Order placed!

@Miggyd87 @pickle puss


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

jtlynn23 said:


> I've been a member here for a little over a month, and this just drove me to my first WUS-induced impulse buy.
> 
> Gorgeous watch. Order placed!
> 
> @Miggyd87 @pickle puss


Make sure to take a bunch of photos and post them up when it arrives.

@Wolfsatz add another to my TEC tally


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Make sure to take a bunch of photos and post them up when it arrives.
> 
> @Wolfsatz add another to my TEC tally


Will do!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jtlynn23 said:


> Will do!


Are you into Ana Digis?

TX AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Are you into Ana Digis?
> 
> TX AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have not yet seen one that knocks me out, but I am very open-minded. I tend to prefer simpler designs.

Something like this would catch my eye:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

jtlynn23 said:


> I have not yet seen one that knocks me out, but I am very open-minded. I tend to prefer simpler designs.
> 
> Something like this would catch my eye:
> 
> View attachment 15907933


Armitron Ridgemont or The grand

Armitron currently has 35% off the two watches I listed above. www.armitron.com


----------



## EldoEsq (Oct 11, 2020)

Love the sweep hand...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

EldoEsq said:


> Love the sweep hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fun Custom 36
















The base watch, that supplied the case, crystal and stem is currently on amazon with "other sellers: advanced buy" for $29.99





__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

One of my favorites


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Snoopy enjoying some victory red today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Melleiro (Apr 27, 2021)

Timex Expedition Scout Solar customized with generic stainless steel bracelet









Enviado de meu Mi A2 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

See what I got today...









One curious thing I was wearing a very similar dial when I picked it up.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I guess Timex is just releasing new watches on Macy's website and not telling anyone else.

This is the Harborside Coast.
NOT stainless steel
43 mm
And the bezel rotates.
Interesting that Indiglo is missing but water resistance is back up to 100m.
I much prefer the "T" over the Mercedes hour hand.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Macys also has a line of Timex called "Chicago".
45mm and no Indiglo.

Looks to have nice details and dial work.

To me, these things look like they're coming from Timex India.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi guys.

Some of you know I received a Timex from my grandfather several years ago. It was broken and so I bought him a new one and took his old one to fix up. Turned out to just be a bent second hand. A little pressure and presto, works like a charm. It's one of the few actually sentimental pieces in my collection:










I've seen some fantastic work done on some great vintage pieces here, and mention of various recommended service providers. I wondered if I could ask the group here for a recommendation.

My grandfather passed away earlier this year, and I inherited another watch, this one a bit older, and in much greater need of repair. Here it is next to my grandma's Seiko:










It doesn't run. I would like to get the movement serviced or replaced, and the crystal polished or replaced, and everything cleaned. The rest of the wear I'd prefer to leave alone.

If any of you knowledgeable folks could put me in touch with a reputable guy, or point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Some of you know I received a Timex from my grandfather several years ago. It was broken and so I bought him a new one and took his old one to fix up. Turned out to just be a bent second hand. A little pressure and presto, works like a charm. It's one of the few actually sentimental pieces in my collection:
> 
> ...


@TehKing


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p 

'80 Sprite today........


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

PAUL H. said:


> Cheers p
> 
> '80 Sprite today........
> 
> View attachment 15911525


I love that font.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

jtlynn23 said:


> I love that font.


Thanks mate ... I do too !! cheers p


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Made in USA today ... cheers p


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Gotta fly cross country today, so I decided to wear my Welton.
For those who don't know it has a 1 hour change feature that jumps the hour hand 1 hour at a time. Should make the 4 time zone changes much easier!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Chilling with a custom made Mug 
TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Broke out the sandpaper and PolyWatch for this '77 handwinder project today. I had gotten it running a few weeks back. Before and after photos.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bling Bling

Bling Bling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @TehKing


If you remove the glass a gold smith will be able to re-plate it. if the glass is acrylic it can be polished using tooth paste or polywatch.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

'78 SSQ LCD "Marathon" for today .... Have a good one ... Cheers p


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bling Bling
> 
> Bling Bling by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I really like design of this one. Legible, retro and timeless in a same way. Timex at best: ability to pull attractive design in affordable segment more times than other companies do.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> I really like design of this one. Legible, retro and timeless in a same way. Timex at best: ability to pull attractive design in affordable segment more times than other companies do.


I like it a lot as well.... the mesh is from another watch but I think it wears it better than the one it came from.

I really like the old school vibe with very good craftmanship. All SS case.


----------



## Mbreede (Jun 1, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


>


What watch strap is that? I now need one like that. Gorgeous


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I received my Timex Waterbury Day-Date watch today, Timex model #TW2U90400VQ. I ordered it online from Macy's, for $139. As promised, here are a bunch of photos, along with a few comments.

I'll say upfront that for the price this is a stunning watch, and the photos on this forum persuaded me to impulse-buy it. In person, it looks just as nice.

The watch came nicely packaged in the box shown, wrapped around a pillow and including the "User Information" booklet (which is basically useless and tells you to search for the manual online, yet the watch and its manual don't exist anywhere on timex.com).

The 39mm case works for me. The watch has many classy touches like the "W" and "Waterbury" marks on the dial, second hand, and crown, and a real screw-down case back. The leather strap is good, not flimsy at all, and has the nice touch of quick-release buttons. The metal case makes it feel substantial.

According to the tag, the watch was assembled in the Philippines with a Japanese movement and a strap made in India. Someone in this thread suggested that maybe this watch was meant for a non-USA market, but I didn't see anything that indicated one way or the other.

As you can see in the photo, the watch has a Hattori PC33 movement. I am very underwhelmed at its quality. Yes, it's a ~$150 watch so I was not expecting $750+ quality, but there were things that annoyed me right at the start that I knew would only bother me more as time went on.

First of all, the movement is flimsy when setting the time, and when trying to sync to NIST time the minute hand will jump ahead or behind no matter how gentle and careful I am with pushing in the crown. Further, there does not seem to be any way to set the day of the week, other than advancing the watch until you land on the right day. Pulling the crown mid-way allows you to reset the date, but despite lots of fiddling around I could not find how to fix the day via the crown other than advancing it (hence, it shows the wrong day, date, and time in these photos ).

Neither my Timex Weekender ($40) or Explorer ($30) exhibit the minute-hand jumping behavior, and they both seem much more solidly built. But they clearly have different movements.

(Interestingly, I found this WUS posting containing someone's similar experiences with a watch that uses the PC33 movement. All the same symptoms are there.)

The TL;DR on this is that it's a very nice-looking watch, and it's a shame Timex didn't choose a better movement for a watch that's supposed to be "paying homage to our original watch collection." It's already boxed up and ready to be dropped with UPS for a refund.

I'd be interested to hear from anyone else who bought one of the watches in this lineup.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

Just arrived after almost a month of waiting, an oldie but a goodie:


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

jtlynn23 said:


> I received my Timex Waterbury Day-Date watch today, Timex model #TW2U90400VQ. I ordered it online from Macy's, for $139. As promised, here are a bunch of photos, along with a few comments.
> 
> I'll say upfront that for the price this is a stunning watch, and the photos on this forum persuaded me to impulse-buy it. In person, it looks just as nice.
> 
> ...


That's really a shame. These are super sharp. Thanks for the info.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

theretroshave said:


> That's really a shame. These are super sharp. Thanks for the info.


It really is a stunning watch. I was toying with the idea of hacking a different movement into it but there are too many other watches on my wish list that I could put the funds toward.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

an original from 1980 ... cheers p


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader for Timex Thursday.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garditionist until it started pouring

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Asiatic Lilly 
Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sticking with the Easy Reader theme, this one a gold tone.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sadly, with my large collection of Timex, this is the one that gets the most wrist time.
Unfortunately, anything else is a compromise.

It's way too large for my wrist.
It has a puny 18mm 2-piece nylon strap that makes the watch look like some homeless dumpster rescue.

But the huge digits and uniquely useful timing features ace out everything else - including the smart-phone.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Q into the weekend


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Timex Marlin w/California dial. And some Taco Bell hot sauce.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

fresh 1971 on its original strap.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

The Flying Ace himself has been helping out today from running errands to working the grill


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TC Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1963 W German backset, from when Timex owned Laco.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Sadly, with my large collection of Timex, this is the one that gets the most wrist time.
> Unfortunately, anything else is a compromise.
> 
> It's way too large for my wrist.
> ...


What about the timing features is different to others, e.g. Casio? Had an Ironman many years ago, but not had one since. Often tempted.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> What about the timing features is different to others, e.g. Casio? Had an Ironman many years ago, but not had one since. Often tempted.


The main timing feature that this watch has that other Ironmen (and Casios) don't is the chronograph.
The chrono screen has a normal chronograph on the big main characters, while an overall elapsed time runs on the top smaller line.

For example, I do onsite contract work that gets billed by the hour. 
With this chrono I can keep track of actual time worked (which has too be paused while I have non-work conversations) AND total time on site.

It also has 3 alarms that can be set for weekdays, weekends , daily or any single day of the week - these are super handy for the Kid's things.

It also has a standard countdown timer, in addition to that it has a second repeating timer - which isn't too special either.
But what I do really like is the repeat timer has 2 times - so for exercises you can set it to something like 5 minutes then 1 minute and it will then keep repeating the 2.


----------



## Brendan_C (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't have experience with many of them, but the few I have all have incredibly loud ticking... And that pretty much turned me off from even looking into the brand more, as irrational as that may be


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The main timing feature that this watch has that other Ironmen (and Casios) don't is the chronograph.
> The chrono screen has a normal chronograph on the big main characters, while an overall elapsed time runs on the top smaller line.
> 
> For example, I do onsite contract work that gets billed by the hour.
> ...


Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Brendan_C said:


> I don't have experience with many of them, but the few I have all have incredibly loud ticking... And that pretty much turned me off from even looking into the brand more, as irrational as that may be


That's not irrational. Some others here, including me, have distance myself from the Timex M905 movements, as they are loud in my opinion. Other models in the Timex range run Miyota or Seiko movements and they are near silent running.

Everyone has their opinions, there are no wrong answers here.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brendan_C said:


> I don't have experience with many of them, but the few I have all have incredibly loud ticking... And that pretty much turned me off from even looking into the brand more, as irrational as that may be


Easy Fix.. Totally Silet

TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Brendan_C (Jun 6, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Easy Fix.. Totally Silet
> 
> TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yeah, digital definitely is a solution  I got a 5610 to fill that "niche", I'm sure the Timex ones are great too


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's an example of a quiet Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another watch worthy of Silent Service

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Conundrum of the evening: which acrylic beauty to use next?










p.s. Both are as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh my!!









Waterbury Traditional GMT 39mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


We have looked to our past, and we’re paying homage to our original watch collection by using the Waterbury Watch Company logo on the dial, crown and second hand, which bears the stylized W. Each watch displays our attention to craftsmanship and detail, with finely-finished surfaces and careful...




www.timex.com


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

pickle puss said:


> Oh my!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Oops


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 yet again 
TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Shouldn't we just kill this thread? Clearly there is love for Timex. New releases coming out like crazy. Hot selling items. Moving back to automatics/mechanicals. 

Or rename the thread?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Before we kill this thread, I'd just like to ask if there's any love for the... TWH1Y27109J? Have one incoming, snagged it for $38. Really dig the skindiver pieces from Timex. Anyone own one? Thoughts?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

heboil said:


> Shouldn't we just kill this thread? Clearly there is love for Timex. New releases coming out like crazy. Hot selling items. Moving back to automatics/mechanicals.
> 
> Or rename the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Wth? No reason at all to kill a successful thread, there is no sub forum for timex.
This and a few others is what the enthusiasts have, keep scrolling if we bother you.

.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

While I don't support killing this thread I do support a Timex sub forum. I think that especially recently there have been enough activity to support it


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Any love for the... TWH1Y27109J?
> Anyone own one? Thoughts?


It borrows the J.Crew Andros case from way back.

I particularly like the classic dive watch dial in black.

For smaller wrists it's great.

I like the "hammered" finish as it hides scuffs and wear very well.
The bezel is uni-directional and held from turning by a tight-fitting o-ring.
The inner numbering is a useless depth meter - or meter to feet conversion scale...
No-date is great if you've got a lot of watches - makes it a grab-and-go piece.
(The day/date movement used in the Andros is prone to day-wheel failure so I'm happy this doesn't have one.)
Lume is not so great, and there's no Indiglo.
It is fairly quiet.
Legibility of the red hand was a concern, but IRL it is fine.
The distinctly shaped hour hand makes reading the time very easy (even without glasses).
The original strap for this watch was rubber, I have no idea where this "canvas" style strap came from. It has "Waterbury" stamped on the inside and a bright chrome buckle that doesn't match the case.

I really like mine.










Here's an explanation of the inner numbering by an owner of a Seiko "Arnie":

Take note of the words "Depth Meter" on the inward sloping dial. Sadly, the Arnie doesn't contain Aqualand-like capabilities in this regard; the depth meter is simply a scale that, if the bezel is left with the arrow at 12:00, tells us the minimum amount of time (in seconds per the outer bezel) that a diver would need to resurface from the corresponding number of meters shown on the inner bezel. Think of it as a poor man's "no deco" bezel and you're on the right track.










Others say that the numbers on the inner dial are meters while the minutes are feet - not super accurate, but fairly close.


----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

didnt know there were silent timexes  learned something today!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks so much cayabo for that very comprehensive and informative review!  All my questions and concerns (is it loud, robez?) answered. Well if any of you folks are interested, Certified on the Bay still got it for $40.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

heboil said:


> Or rename the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Start a new poll with your new Thread name ideas.

Then.. the top tree responses will get vetted by the Timex Forum.

Then, the top choice will be sent to the TEC for approval..

Where it will get vetoed.  But you can still try.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The name of the thread is brilliant as it is, there is no doubt love for timex.
Maybe that rubs people the wrong way.


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

30% of watches are Timex


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bought the strap to match the second hand.








Bought the sofa to match the strap.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

jtlynn23 said:


> I received my Timex Waterbury Day-Date watch today, Timex model #TW2U90400VQ. I ordered it online from Macy's, for $139. As promised, here are a bunch of photos, along with a few comments.
> 
> I'll say upfront that for the price this is a stunning watch, and the photos on this forum persuaded me to impulse-buy it. In person, it looks just as nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed review, especially of the movement. When I saw the watch on the Timex page with the day and date my guess was "it has the same junk Seiko movement inside as the Q series". You validated my guess as fact

I had the same experience with the Timex Q as you did trying to set it, I could not get it set properly since the blasted minute hand would jump when I pushed in the crown. I immediately did as you, I boxed up the Q and sent it back for a refund. For the kind of coin Timex is charging there's no excuse using the PC33.

What a shame, I like this new Waterbury but the Seiko movement in it is deal killer. Timex's own movements, while not remotely the pinnacle of horology, are vastly superior to that POS Seiko PC33.

And you are correct in how to set the day display, there is no quick-set for it, just the date is quick-set.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

This slightly patinated Marlin from 1977 has just arrived via Ebay, I have only had it long enough to wind it up and fit another strap so no idea about reliability yet but I like the style and will invest in a better strap if I decide it is a keeper.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mark Manley said:


> This slightly patinated Marlin from 1977 has just arrived via Ebay, I have only had it long enough to wind it up and fit another strap so no idea about reliability yet but I like the style and will invest in a better strap if I decide it is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 15932617


That beauty if a keeper Mark!


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

Mark Manley said:


> This slightly patinated Marlin from 1977 has just arrived via Ebay, I have only had it long enough to wind it up and fit another strap so no idea about reliability yet but I like the style and will invest in a better strap if I decide it is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 15932617


If you end up keeping it, I think it would look great on flat, black leather.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

TehKing said:


> If you end up keeping it, I think it would look great on flat, black leather.


That is what I am thinking, possibly with white stitching but I wonder how long that would stay white.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

we all know the sound of a weekender. heavenly!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> we all know the sound of a weekender. heavenly!


Is this a loud watch? @Miggyd87


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this a loud watch? @Miggyd87


Yes.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Ticking again after a new battery.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Going back to the 2008 ...


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

This little fellow was waiting for me when I got home from work. Been using it for a few minutes and I can already tell that I am going to like this a lot.










Some additional observations not mentioned in that comprehensive review a page back by cayabo.

The bezel on my example is friction bi-directional (think Q or Vostok)
Really light, you can barely tell it's there. To be fair i was using my Bulova Snorkel II earlier he he.
The mineral crystal on this thing is SOLID. Not sapphire, but it feels tough. And finally
NOT a minute jumper. The Q is simply infuriating to set. I think I cursed in two languages trying to set the time on that thing. This is one is very easy to set. Minute hand stays put and when you set the crown, no jumping at all.

For $38, this is another great Timex skindiver which I'm glad I bought.

p.s. I've noticed that the best way to set a Q is to have the watch firmly on a table, then lightly tap the crown. While being held in the hand? Forget it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> This little fellow was waiting for me when I got home from work. Been using it for a few minutes and I can already tell that I am going to like this a lot.
> 
> View attachment 15936006
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from at that price?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Yacht Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> Where did you get it from at that price?


Creation watches on eBay has them for $40, you can also "make an offer". More than 10 still available it says.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


Great Merc and a great mesh strap!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Found out that this is called the "Navi Depth", owing to the decompression table of sorts on the dial. The lume on this thing is surprisingly good. Must be an updated version. Cayabo mentioned his example was rather "meh". Again, not Seiko good, but a LOT better than the Invicta 1953 or the Casio Duro.










Another thing I found quite pleasing was that thick top hat-esque mineral crystal. Can't stop admiring it. Oh and WR100. The Todd Snyder MS-1 should be ashamed of itself. And all this for $38.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Golden Traveler, one of the four travelling Timex Social Club watches, on a tour of the USS New Jersey.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Are there any watchmakers out there that specialize in repair/service of vintage Timex pin levers? I'm having a time of it finding one locally.

I picked up this 1976 model with an M27 movement, and didn't realize until I got home that the dial and movement are crooked in the case, as you can see in the pic, they're turned about two minutes clockwise.

I opened the caseback and removed the stem, but the dial and caseback are stuck in the case - it would seem they are retained by the crystal.

I don't have a crystal tool, I'd be nervous about cracking it anyway. I figure if there is a watchmaker I can send this to, he can fix the dial alignment and maybe do a "service" on the movement while it's out (which I understand seems to be simply dipping the whole shebang in lighter fluid).


----------



## Jbrowland (Oct 2, 2020)

A Timex Weekender Chrono for $34 from Amazon is a thing of beauty.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Weekender with a BluShark strap on a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Big crystal on this one, but the hands don't take advantage of all the real estate:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Big crystal on this one, but the hands don't take advantage of all the real estate:
> 
> View attachment 15939311


Really nice and balanced design! Legible, elegant and timeless!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

jtlynn23 said:


> I received my Timex Waterbury Day-Date watch today, Timex model #TW2U90400VQ. I ordered it online from Macy's, for $139. As promised, here are a bunch of photos, along with a few comments.
> 
> I'll say upfront that for the price this is a stunning watch, and the photos on this forum persuaded me to impulse-buy it. In person, it looks just as nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this review. This model and a silver dial version are on sale for $104 at both Macy's and Nordstrom. I had not seen these models before and searched WUS for info. They're great looking watches, but given the issues mentioned in your review I'll pass. It's a shame, it's a really nice looking Timex at a very reasonable price.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

TracerBullet said:


> Thank you for posting this review. This model and a silver dial version are on sale for $104 at both Macy's and Nordstrom. I had not seen these models before and searched WUS for info. They're great looking watches, but given the issues mentioned in your review I'll pass. It's a shame, it's a really nice looking Timex at a very reasonable price.


Glad to help! My hopes were really high for this one, and if I can save some heartache (and $$) for a fellow WUS'er I feel I've done my job. . For what it's worth, I would only buy it for $104 if I intended on making a project of modding it with a different movement.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1969 Viscount


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.

















Timex x MadeWorn 41mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like we have a winner.
Definitely the most expensive Timex I’ve seen.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Looks like we have a winner.
> Definitely the most expensive Timex I've seen.


Specially for Quartz.... overboard.. but I do like the style of the dial


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's humorous that they've taken a SS Timex and made it "two-toned" - like every worn-out brass Timex on eBay...

The black hands are going to disappear on the black half of the dial - since they're painted, why not make them 2-toned?

For some reason, they've stuck with the oddly clipped "1". This is done on the Weekender font and original Waterburys. I've never understood it from an aesthetics point.

I give 'em points for trying - if you've got customers for a $450 American Documents, see if you can sell an $850 version. Maybe we'll end up with one that has a USA movement for $1,500.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











850$.....


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

American Documents (but Swiss quartz) = $850?!?! Timex doing a Shinola.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

theretroshave said:


> What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A well intentioned hot mess. The dial is irrelevant without it being a GMT and unless it's a multi jeweled HAQ movement the price is stupefying.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Love this model of Timex and wear it proudly on my wrist. Got it from Amazon for $53. One of the best value for money military theme watch. Indigo light., Rotating timing bezel. Water resistant and test in pool. SSL case and quality NATO strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Love this model of Timex and wear it proudly on my wrist. Got it from Amazon for $53. One of the best value for money military theme watch. Indigo light., Rotating timing bezel. Water resistant and test in pool. SSL case and quality NATO strap.


I like everything about the watch... except IMHO.. the Bond Nato is not on part with the rest of the watch.. thus mine is on this one.

But perhaps is the best Timex watch in recent years.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

theretroshave said:


> What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but I don't $850 like it. Doesn't list the crystal material unless I missed it and not thrilled when the black hands are over the black part of the dial, I think they should have given the hands the same treatment as the distressed case. For that money it should have a sapphire crystal (maybe it does) and 100 m WR, otherwise I can think of many other quartz watches I'd rather have for that price.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> I like it but I don't $850 like it. Doesn't list the crystal material unless I missed it and not thrilled when the black hands are over the black part of the dial, I think they should have given the hands the same treatment as the distressed case. For that money it should have a sapphire crystal (maybe it does) and 100 m WR, otherwise I can think of many other quartz watches I'd rather have for that price.


You can have Certina Precidrive (HAQ) official COSC chronometer in titanium with sapphire for that kind of money. 200m WR. What more it's MSRP. There is whole list (volume 1-30) of watches which are far better value than this Timex offer. Not everything should be cut throat bargain but in this one Timex overextends their value by astronomical units of distance.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Golden Traveler visiting the Philadelphia Art Museum and the Rocky Statue.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

The more I look at this MadeWorn watch, the more I have to shake my head in disappointment. If they really wanted to represent "._..the divide between day and night, an idea belonging both to yesterday and tomorrow..._" Then they should have made a 24-hour watch like my Svalbard. Two-tone you say? Divide between day and night? Swiss Movement? $850? Nope. Try $79.










Anybody who buys into this $850 scam has more money than sense and deserves to be fleeced.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> The more I look at this MadeWorn watch, the more I have to shake my head in disappointment. If they really wanted to represent "._..the divide between day and night, an idea belonging both to yesterday and tomorrow..._" Then they should have made a 24-hour watch like my Svalbard. Two-tone you say? Divide between day and night? Swiss Movement? $850? Nope. Try $79.
> 
> View attachment 15943008
> 
> ...


You're on the right track. I think it's an homage to the WWII day/night watches such as the one below. I didn't share my own opinion in my previous post, but Timex really missed the mark on this one.

First, with no first-hand experience, I believe they miscalculated on the first round of American Documents. Priced too high for their consumer base (even most of the die-hard collectors), swiss quartz might as well be Japanese quartz as it's just a gimmick as compared to Japanese quartz, they only offered one style that, to me, seemed too dressy or fancy. Now, they reach into the nostalgia bag and pull out a vintage style that, while sharp (again, IMHO), not only misses the mark style-wise, but doubles down on their previously high priced "premium" watches. I think their strategy with these "American" watches is foolish. If they would have used one of the American-made quartz movements similar to that used in the recent A-11 from Bertucci, MAYBE the price would have been more understandable, but as it is, $850 is simply too much for this watch.

Finally- I entirely agree that they made a seriously poor choice using the black/white, am/pm dial without including the proper 24-hour dial. The split dial aesthetic is just wasted in my opinion. Edit: I'm looking again, and i didn't really think about it before that they're using the same hands as the other American Documents watches, and they just don't fit the aesthetic at all! C'mon Timex! Where's the cathedral hands?! This watch is a complete wash. Here's my reference for comparison:

TX-









Inspiration(?)-


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I get what they tried to do. According to the marketing, the faux patina is done by hand in a shop in the US and every piece is unique, hence the price. But yeah, it's just a mishmash like many other new models.

Timexes over $150 give me the creeps. Their basic catalog under that price is deep enough for anyone to find what they like; anything over that is "vintage inspired" and the real inspirations can be found on ebay for a fraction of the price and double the authenticity.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Poor mans Khaki on jubilee...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cuttalossa said:


> Poor mans Khaki on jubilee...
> 
> View attachment 15945131


If that is poor mans Khaki... what is a cheaper version?

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

theretroshave said:


> What do people think of this new colab model? $850! American Documents. Swiss Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the usual nonsense about the price on the timex ig comments, "I wouldn't pay $850 for a quartz" , "I wouldn't pay $850 for any timex" blah, blah, blah...
I wouldn't buy it because for for me to pay $850 for a quartz watch it would have to be better than an analog with small seconds and hands that can't be seen half the time or in the dark.
I wouldn't have a problem with an $850 quartz timex at all if it had a real haq with sweeping seconds, or functions other than just telling time that I needed, there are plenty of gshocks I would put that money down on because they have solar charging, atomic time keeping and sensors that are useful for specific reasons like being able to dive with, direction etcetera.
This is a collab watch that timex is claiming to be a piece of art and that's just not enough for me, never mind the price, I don't buy watches for their dollar value now or down the road, it's about their value as a functional timepiece.
And I won't complain about it any further.

.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> If that is poor mans Khaki... what is a cheaper version?
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Poor mans Turtle ? .....


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Cuttalossa said:


> Poor mans Turtle ? .....
> View attachment 15945215


Can we get a wrist shot 😂


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> Can we get a wrist shot ?


Not sure of the water resistance on this one so it unfortunately won't make the cut in my affordables bin ?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The button-stud strap is interesting.

On the plus side:
- once "sized", there's only one way for it to go on
- there is no buckle on the bottom side of the wrist
- it's different
- it keeps the watch well centered on the top of the wrist
- very comfortable

On the negative side:
- it's a pain to put on
- it's bulky on the inside of the wrist which doesn't look great, but rarely causes any issue IRL


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm normally an Omega and Rolex guy, have been since I was lucky enough to have some passed down to me by my grandfather when I was younger, but I've been on a Timex kick this summer (or at least the last month since is not officially summer in Michigan) This may turn into an addiction...


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> I'm normally an Omega and Rolex guy, have been since I was lucky enough to have some passed down to me by my grandfather when I was younger, but I've been on a Timex kick this summer (or at least the last month since is not officially summer in Michigan) This may turn into an addiction...
> View attachment 15947663


Nice collection. My MK1 Mechanical has been on the same color green Perlon as yours for some time now- excellent choice! Possibly the perfect strap for this watch.

Shot yesterday for Timex Thursday:


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

The Golden Traveler after a swap to a green two piece cloth strap, then a quick walk over to the farmer's market. That's enough errands for one day.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Timex time !!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

Т









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Getting sushi and saki with the Southampton


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> I'm normally an Omega and Rolex guy, have been since I was lucky enough to have some passed down to me by my grandfather when I was younger, but I've been on a Timex kick this summer (or at least the last month since is not officially summer in Michigan) This may turn into an addiction...
> View attachment 15947663


Very nice collection. What's the white one?
I think you may like the Archive Collection very much. Also, the now defuct Intelligent Quartz are superb. Fly Back Chrono is must

TX Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field Metal by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very nice collection. What's the white one?
> I think you may like the Archive Collection very much. Also, the now defuct Intelligent Quartz are superb. Fly Back Chrono is must
> 
> TX Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


The white one is a Timex x Hodinkee Q


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

theretroshave said:


> Nice collection. My MK1 Mechanical has been on the same color green Perlon as yours for some time now- excellent choice! Possibly the perfect strap for this watch.
> 
> Shot yesterday for Timex Thursday:


Great choice and wear in good health!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey. This _is_ easy to read. 










It's a little feminine so I don't know if I'm feeling it. Thoughts? 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey. This _is_ easy to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is feminine at all... Easy Reader are awesome
TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Father's Day Timexers!

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Hey. This _is_ easy to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feminine? Nah, President Bush wore one.
I think slightly more formal than a brushed or blasted field/diver.

It is the watch I think of when I think Timex - this one, my Gradpa's, to be precise:










Here it is on my 6.75" wrist:


----------



## MKTime (Aug 18, 2017)

The new Waterbury GMT is pretty slick.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Also, you can get it in 38mm if the 36mm is too small for you:


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

The mixture of batons and Roman numerals are some of my favourite Timex Sprite dials, as usual my photography does not do the colours any justice, they are actually bronze, blue, burgundy, green and pink.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This just in 🥰


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Also, you can get it in 38mm if the 36mm is too small for you:
> 
> View attachment 15952847


Thanks. This one is actually 35mm x 41mm, so that plus its inward-curving lugs makes it look a little less robust to me.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Fathers' Day present from my wife. I am not currently in DC, but spent 21 years there and remain a Nationals fan.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

For those Pac Man lovers... not sure if this is only part of Amazon Prime day.. but this is the lowest I've seen since release.

T80 Pac 








Amazon.com: Timex T80 x PAC-MAN™ 34mm Watch – Silver-Tone with Stainless Steel Bracelet : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex T80 x PAC-MAN™ 34mm Watch – Silver-Tone with Stainless Steel Bracelet and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> For those Pac Man lovers... not sure if this is only part of Amazon Prime day.. but this is the lowest I've seen since release.
> 
> T80 Pac
> 
> ...


Good news! Last time I looked they were out of stock.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> For those Pac Man lovers... not sure if this is only part of Amazon Prime day.. but this is the lowest I've seen since release.
> 
> T80 Pac
> 
> ...


that's a dog. get one of these instead!

Timex Unisex Weekender 38mm Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TX7Z5V...abc_P6HWG7MD8FWH3M61C60M?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> that's a dog. get one of these instead!
> 
> Timex Unisex Weekender 38mm Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TX7Z5V...abc_P6HWG7MD8FWH3M61C60M?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Did not know about that weekender


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Did not know about that weekender


for some reason it's kind of hiding. i found it incidentally. glad i did! i love weekenders.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SAVE25 on some models at timex.com today.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Okay, this is pretty but not currently on sale.







It is listed as 39mm, 40mm, or 42mm depending on the seller.








Waterbury Traditional Chronograph 39mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> for some reason it's kind of hiding. i found it incidentally. glad i did! i love weekenders.


I received this email this morning from Timex:


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

That indiglo money shot has me sold.
Even better than the sugar skulls recently released.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

35mm Easy Reader. Here's how it looks on my 6.5" wrist.

First a down angle shot (I held my phone up higher than usual).










And a mirror shot. Please forgive the need to clean it the mirror. Toddlers and brushing teeth equals a need for frequent mirror cleaning.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Saw this one on their website. I want a Timex chrono, but waiting to see IRL photos of this. For some reason it's under everyone's radar.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Okay, this is pretty but not currently on sale.
> View attachment 15955446
> It is listed as 39mm, 40mm, or 42mm depending on the seller.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

At last I have aquired the final part of what for some, ok just me is the holy trinity of watch collecting, forget you Seamaster, Railmaster and Moonmaster this is far more rare and exotic, the three 24 hour dialed Sprite.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mark Manley said:


> At last I have aquired the final part of what for some, ok just me is the holy trinity of watch collecting, forget you Seamaster, Railmaster and Moonmaster this is far more rare and exotic, the three 24 hour dialed Sprite.
> 
> View attachment 15957232


I really like that one on the left - quintessential Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mark Manley said:


> At last I have aquired the final part of what for some, ok just me is the holy trinity of watch collecting, forget you Seamaster, Railmaster and Moonmaster this is far more rare and exotic, the three 24 hour dialed Sprite.
> 
> View attachment 15957232


isn't that a nurses watch on the left? the white dial.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I really like that one on the left - quintessential Timex.


I believe they do a quartz model with that dial now and yes it is a good look.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Relatively thin and Ø38mm, Indiglo, Chrono, Alarm and 3 time zones:


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> isn't that a nurses watch on the left? the white dial.


The only nurse's Timex Sprite I have seen have been the silver dial inverted in a fob, that one came in that case.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A shoeless Golden Traveler, getting ready for shipment to Heritage 1854.com, along with some of the resident Timex. See their photos soon on Heritage1854.com.


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX HydroMod IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mark Manley said:


> The only nurse's Timex Sprite I have seen have been the silver dial inverted in a fob, that one came in that case.


in standard red, white and black coloration with four 15-second timing lume pips, i'll offer this is also a nurses watch. i'll see if i can dig up a catalog.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2010 reissue.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Anyone got any experience of this colourway? Legibility or Indiglo issues?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Anyone got any experience of this colourway? Legibility or Indiglo issues?
> View attachment 15959817


I got the traditional brown one that it is a cult classic from Timex. Super robust. I think I would prefer the brown one to the gray one due to the contrast... but the gray one looks the part.

This one is highly visible.. but the gray one has the military stealth look 
TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And then .. there is the allied with the Knurled case.... 
TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr









Allied Chronograph 42mm Reversible Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


The Timex Archive project combines historical know-how with a refined design aesthetic, a true expression of the values that Timex has passed on since 1854 to this day. This Allied Chrono is part of the Metropolis collection, characterized by antiqued metal cases together with smoked and colored...




www.timex.com





Field Day Thursday 
TX Field Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I got the traditional brown one that it is a cult classic from Timex. Super robust. I think I would prefer the brown one to the gray one due to the contrast... but the gray one looks the part.
> 
> This one is highly visible.. but the gray one has the military stealth look
> TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Thanks Wolfsatz. The grey & orange just works for me somehow. ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks Wolfsatz. The grey & orange just works for me somehow. ?


the Allied?

here's an indoor shot
TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another beast of Chrono is the Rugged one

TX Rugged Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and then you have the preppy weekenders that are just sublime
TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The TEC at Work 
TX Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ]


Nice group shot!

I have always loved the Timex Chronos, here are my current 4


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Can you do a close up of the orange one? Never seen that one before.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Incoming.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Can you do a close up of the orange one? Never seen that one before.


It's a Metal Trail Chrono-alarm I bought it new in 2009 along with a regular metal trail that was at the same store.









Edit:
I found the post from back in the day it has the Model number for each one








The Timex Expedition Appreciation Thread


I'll post one up later this week. Sorry about the delay, I have been out of town.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ExplorerKid said:


> It's a Metal Trail Chrono-alarm I bought it new in 2009 along with a regular metal trail that was at the same store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really dig the Chrono!!! very nice contrast and the markers just accentuate the coolness


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Found it in a bag of watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Here's a nice trio


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Incoming.
> View attachment 15961765


Now You've done it!

If somehow you are not happy with it... hit me up and I'll trade you.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

with groovy indiglo, naturally.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fell in love with this when I saw it today and ordered it on the spot.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mid day swap to the Mk1 Alum on aftermarket bracelet

Mk1 Añum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


>


Nice!!! Pretty rare thing! Wish Timex was still doing titanium and experiential models.
Edit. Hate autocorrect!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Perfect Shot 
TX Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

There is really no Love for Timex... only for what's important.. Coffee

My wife made me this coaster made with actual colombian coffee beans

TX Love by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Love by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Love by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In need of some ??☀ Rays (it is 5 min off)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex SR927 Chrono
TX Tach by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 15953686


Don't recall seeing this one before but you seemingly have every cool Timex ever made and this is top of list for me.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

This guy today. Original owner; 1977. Runs and drives.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Katmail has found its flower

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Expedition Scout Chronograph

This one has a nice strap; it has a feel of quality tanning, excellent edge quality and a supple, slightly rubbery feel when bending it.
I especially like how it is thinned as it approaches the end - makes it easier to tuck into the keepers and less bulky.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Katmail has found its flower
> 
> KatMai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Looks great with the lilies!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

this TIMEX Expedition Scout just became my perfect overlanding watch . Lightweight , dull finish , accurate, easy to read , military time and Indiglo is super nice, bonus isas long as you hold the crown in , you have a great way to see in the dark while tenting without disturbing the other sleepers . WOW ..
My only concern is the base metal of Brass , but the coating Timex uses over the base metal must be pretty tough , I've used it pretty hard and situations that left my other polished watches with plenty of character scratches , this one comes out unscathed. As for the 50m resistance , it's been submerged , showered and dunked in creeks with no H2O issue .. for the price it can't be beat for a adventure watch .


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very nice collection. What's the white one?
> I think you may like the Archive Collection very much. Also, the now defuct Intelligent Quartz are superb. Fly Back Chrono is must
> 
> TX Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


The wear and personality on this watch is amazing .. that's got character!! Love it .. who needs bronze !


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

For today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

1stiski said:


> My only concern is the base metal of Brass , but the coating Timex uses over the base metal must be pretty tough , I've used it pretty hard and situations that left my other polished watches with plenty of character scratches , this one comes out unscathed. As for the 50m resistance , it's been submerged , showered and dunked in creeks with no H2O issue .. for the price it can't be beat for a adventure watch .


Whatever coating they use; which they also use different colors on the Mk1 series; is really amazing and very resistance to scratches.

which also, they way they treat some of the leather bands, you would think that they are going to get trashed right away; but they are very stain and scratch resistant and look very good on many watches. I used to disliked them alot and grew to really like them now.

This Timex strap has been through a lot and still looks pretty sharp. It has some type treatment on the shiny side that really protects it very good.

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I put this 35mm Easy Reader on this Timex mesh. Signed clasp, quick release tabs, what's not to like?


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Put the Midget on a cheap (I found the cheap ones feel more authentic) khaki NATO to complete that trench watch look


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

I love some domed acrylic melting numbers.


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

I'm not even particularly interested in weekenders, nor did I plan on buying a watch today, but this was $5 on Facebook. 









I swapped on a blue nato, probably will put something leather on there.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Vacationing in DownEast Maine this week. MK1 with Cadillac Mountain in the background as we take a ferry to Bar Harbor.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Newly acquired burgundy Marlin:









I hear a lot of griping about the price of these, and for the most part I would agree, as I got this specifically because it was 50% off at $150 CDN, which is on line with what I, and most others I assume, was comfortable paying for it, but I will give 1 caveat that may account for a bit of what Timex is asking retail for these:

I was quite surprised at how substantial the box is. Large, soft touch material on the outside, silky nylon lined and padded on the inside, translucent paper inserts...

In other words some thought (and cost) went into the presentation over and above encasing it in a 50¢ cardstock box with a plastic holder like most budget Timex and Casios.

If the box is meaningless to you as a collector then it won't make any difference in your opinion that it's overpriced at retail, especially with its shortcomings of the noisy rotor and short hands, but that, along with the strap, which looks quality as well, has to have some impact on the overall price being asked for.

I have another watch with essentially the same Miota, so I'm contemplating trying to line the underside of the rotor and greasing the bearing to see if it helps dampen the noise without effecting the winding performance, and if successful will do the same surgery on this one.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Ol' trusty 40mm expedition, have had it for a few years. Very nice piece.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My first Timex analog watch, the Mk1 TW2T10300 (aluminum model).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2012 T2N662


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

purr-petual.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Weekender, all decked out in time for the holiday...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

To Celebrate # 1 Million Views...

let me introduce to you. Mrs. Wallace patiently awating the return of S.W. from sunny Cali.

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

My new Timex TW2T10300 from the aluminum Mk1 series again today. Can't seem to stop wearing it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fresh Juice on this babe

Ms Byrd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Fresh Juice on this babe
> 
> Ms Byrd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Along with the T Retro... the Exp Chrono was MIA due to lack of power. Working on the garden after the heat started to recede.

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 15977259


Nice Pooch! That Indiglo Shot of the World Time is Yummy! Been tempted many times... and prices are coming down for that model.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Snoopy for the 4th


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Thought I would post here before I went and bought a whole new watch… does anyone have an extra OEM 18mm Easy Reader bracelet in silver tone? I want to get one for my grandfather’s Timex.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Thought I would post here before I went and bought a whole new watch&#8230; does anyone have an extra OEM 18mm Easy Reader bracelet in silver tone? I want to get one for my grandfather's Timex.


The mesh one, like I posted above? If so, I ordered it as a separate item from the Timex website for $25, if that helps.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> The mesh one, like I posted above? If so, I ordered it as a separate item from the Timex website for $25, if that helps.


Thanks. I'm looking for the "twist-o-flex hair grabber" expansion bracelet


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2T10300 from the Mk1 aluminum series today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

The first watch I ever had was a Timex Expedition my dad bought me when I was 12. It had a cheap pressed clasp, hollow end links, and the case was plated brass! But I didn't know all those things in what was a much simpler time. I treasured that watch and it lasted me a good 7 years until a spring bar failed and I lost one of the end links. I managed to save the watch from falling and I have it to this day.

It defined what I want in a watch and I haven't been able to replace it to his day. I wish Timex made an affordable indiglo watch with a bracelet and steel case. I'd buy it at once. 

Timex was my first love and it still holds a special place for me.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

tresconik said:


> The first watch I ever had was a Timex Expedition my dad bought me when I was 12. It had a cheap pressed clasp, hollow end links, and the case was plated brass! But I didn't know all those things in what was a much simpler time. I treasured that watch and it lasted me a good 7 years until a spring bar failed and I lost one of the end links. I managed to save the watch from falling and I have it to this day.
> 
> It defined what I want in a watch and I haven't been able to replace it to his day. I wish Timex made an affordable indiglo watch with a bracelet and steel case. I'd buy it at once.
> 
> Timex was my first love and it still holds a special place for me.


There is an all steel MK1 on a bracelet. I'll look and see if I can find the number.

Edit: Model TW2R68400


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats the one I have.
Bracelet is replaced with a nato.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tresconik said:


> The first watch I ever had was a Timex Expedition my dad bought me when I was 12. It had a cheap pressed clasp, hollow end links, and the case was plated brass! But I didn't know all those things in what was a much simpler time. I treasured that watch and it lasted me a good 7 years until a spring bar failed and I lost one of the end links. I managed to save the watch from falling and I have it to this day.
> 
> It defined what I want in a watch and I haven't been able to replace it to his day. I wish Timex made an affordable indiglo watch with a bracelet and steel case. I'd buy it at once.
> 
> Timex was my first love and it still holds a special place for me.


Perpetual
Indiglo
Stainless Steel
Bracelet

Black or white:


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Perpetual
> Indiglo
> Stainless Steel
> Bracelet
> ...


Love it, but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

tresconik said:


> Love it, but I can't find it anywhere


Timex makes a lot of watches just once - how many they make per run is a great question.
These are about 10 years old, so you have to find them used.
I'd estimate that about 1 per month come up on eBay.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2R37300. Here it is on the stock NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

sal4 said:


> Blue Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2R37300. Here it is on the stock NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the colors that I am missing..... me wants... Love the case color... the dial on this picture actually looks black.. but I am sure it needs the 'right light' to show blue.

And talking about missing tickers Mk1 Chrono... 


Spoiler: Do NOT CLICK HERE 



the Mk1 Chrono is also on good sale


. This is the one that comes with an Orange Nato Strap and coffee/brown case


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tresconik said:


> It defined what I want in a watch and I haven't been able to replace it to his day. I wish Timex made an affordable indiglo watch with a bracelet and steel case. I'd buy it at once.
> 
> Timex was my first love and it still holds a special place for me.


I don't think we'll see that any time soon. However, there are a few simple mod options.

Scout 43 Expedition Dial is a perfect parting to the bigger case 42/43mm Waterbury. I call this watch my 'Elevated Scout' however, I am still missing the bracelet option. I've tried many Timex OEM bracelets that don't quite fit.

However, without any modding, The Waterbury which is almost all the time SS case; will come up with bracelets from time to time. Which is basically an elevated expedition. Waterbury United below came on SS bracelet.

TX Blue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Grandpa's Timex got a new strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15983203


you needed the secons to be pointing at 30 to be the PERFECT Shot.... Borrowing your idea now! 

Looks better than stock pictures. Great vibe... Wear it well!

Strap?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> you needed the secons to be pointing at 30 to be the PERFECT Shot.... Borrowing your idea now!
> 
> Looks better than stock pictures. Great vibe... Wear it well!
> 
> Strap?


Thanks. It came on a decent grey melange NATO, I put it on this Watch Obsession perlon.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2R37300 again today. This watch can appear almost black in some light. Tried to capture the blue color in these pics.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Might as well keep the theme going...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Cabourn collab camper&#8230;


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TS Welton Bi-Metal


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Weekemder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15985317


So beautifully legible


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JDM Thursday with the Midget

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

New arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Aluminum Timex TW2T10300 Mk1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Silly wonderful lump of a watch.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I just noticed all my Timex have acrylic crystals.

TX:Q
Camper 36
Mk1 Alum Chronograph
Handwind Marlin


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I just noticed all my Timex have acrylic crystals.
> 
> TX:Q
> Camper 36
> ...


All my cars ride on rubber !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This morning's project, 1970 Timex Electric, M40 movement. It seems to be keeping good time so far.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Even the Flower is Envious!

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning ride is done.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been eyeing this one for a while, finally decided to get it when I found it at a decent price. 
TW2T76100

I didn't realize that the hands aren't lumed, but fortunately it has indiglo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ExplorerKid said:


> I have been eyeing this one for a while, finally decided to get it when I found it at a decent price.
> TW2T76100
> 
> I didn't realize that the hands aren't lumed, but fortunately it has indiglo


That is a very nice Dail / Hands combination. It works well and it has the knurled case.... that makes it different than the standard Expeditions... not like many other Allieds that are just a glorified scout.

It is not in amazon... I am curious about its price.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a very nice Dail / Hands combination. It works well and it has the knurled case.... that makes it different than the standard Expeditions... not like many other Allieds that are just a glorified scout.
> 
> It is not in amazon... I am curious about its price.


Thanks! It is kinda nice that it's not in the standard scout case. I also like the the crown at 4 o clock.

Prices are kinda all over. Used from around $50 and new they can be near $150 but I picked mine up on the bay for $65 "like new"

Just Google the model number and it should show up in a few places.


----------



## owbert (Jul 12, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> the lugs are 19mm and i couldnt find many choices for straps, but this barton works. delighted you have your original!


Hi! Can someone please let me know which Timex watch this is? Would appreciate it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

owbert said:


> Hi! Can someone please let me know which Timex watch this is? Would appreciate it.


hi, it's a 1983 Viscount. it came in gold case white dial, and silver case black dial also.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ExplorerKid said:


> Thanks! It is kinda nice that it's not in the standard scout case. I also like the the crown at 4 o clock.
> 
> Prices are kinda all over. Used from around $50 and new they can be near $150 but I picked mine up on the bay for $65 "like new"
> 
> Just Google the model number and it should show up in a few places.


In amazon they have the Chrono version with 100WR for $65 (very good deal) for the green version; the blue one is full MSRP. That is a sharp watch and with the proper WR100... that knurled case is always a big differentiator. Even within other Allieds'. Yours does not come up in Amazon right now.




Spoiler: TEC - Too Hot to Handle



Allied Knurled Chrono




Here's my Allied Chrono 
TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Scouts do not have knurled cases or crowns at 4 o'clock. They are actually pretty simple.

TX Blue Smurf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Scout, Allied, Mk1
TX Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> In amazon they have the Chrono version with 100WR for $65 (very good deal) for the green version; the blue one is full MSRP. That is a sharp watch and with the proper WR100... that knurled case is always a big differentiator. Even within other Allieds'. Yours does not come up in Amazon right now.
> 
> Scouts do not have knurled cases or crowns at 4 o'clock. They are actually pretty simple.


Agreed, it's hard to find it at the moment.

That Chrono version is pretty good looking, and I like the color that yours is in.

I probably wasn't clear with the crown position comment, it's the only Timex I own that has a 4 o'clock crown. I have a bunch of scouts and mk1's and other Timex watches, and I like that this has the different case features.

Someday soon I'll have to put all the tx watches in one spot and take a picture...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

My current Timex pieces.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> My current Timex pieces.....
> 
> View attachment 15995391


The Milano truly shines on Mesh.. which this one happens to also be a Timex OEM found on a Fairfield

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool spur of the moment lume shot from my MK1


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

My wife says I'm not cool enough to pull this off, she's right, but I'm gonna give it a hell of a shot.

Champagne Marlin on a Green Genuine Lizard strap by Hadley Roma.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Cmaper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mk1 Cmaper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is that a crack in the crystal? (From 9 to 7 at the rounded edge)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Is that a crack in the crystal? (From 9 to 7 at the rounded edge)


It certainly looks like it. Can't see from normal viewing angle... I though it was a love rub ... it certainly is not... the crystal is smooth on top... so is within the crystal

xDon't crack under pressure by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> It certainly looks like it. Can't see from normal viewing angle... I though it was a love rub ... it certainly is not... the crystal is smooth on top... so is within the crystal
> 
> xDon't crack under pressure by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is there another crack next to the crown?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I saw that mark at 3 as well, but was unsure if it was a deformed reflection. It appears you have cracked it internally, at the 9 to 7 and also at the 3.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I saw that mark at 3 as well, but was unsure if it was a deformed reflection. It appears you have cracked it internally, at the 9 to 7 and also at the 3.


Stop looking at my cracks..... you got your own to look at!!! LMAO!

These cracks are character builders.. testament of good times!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> These cracks are character builders.. testament of good times!


You're just tough in your watches.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> You're just tough in your watches.


Must have been pressing down on the crystal to increase water resistance 

But seriously, I hope my camper doesn't crack too!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tresconik said:


> Must have been pressing down on the crystal to increase water resistance
> 
> But seriously, I hope my camper doesn't crack too!


On a serious note... I have no idea how this happened... I have not mis treated it...


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> On a serious note... I have no idea how this happened... I have not mis treated it...


I've seen this before on several new 36mm HMT's with acrylic crystals fresh from the factory. The stress cracks were in the same place too.

My guess is there was a flaw in the manufacture of the crystal itself or it was pushed too deep into the case.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

First day wearing the Marlin


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

tresconik said:


> I've seen this before on several new 36mm HMT's with acrylic crystals fresh from the factory. The stress cracks were in the same place too.
> 
> My guess is there was a flaw in the manufacture of the crystal itself or it was pushed too deep into the case.


I have an HMT white pilot that did that same thing. It took a few weeks of wear and then a crack showed up in exactly this same place. Seems like a fairly common problem.

I haven't seen this same issue with the Timex watches yet, but I have cracked a few MK1 crystals from (ab)use on the farm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> First day wearing the Marlin
> View attachment 15997684


you need to try this one with a fancy perlon...... alligator dunde... hmmmm NOT


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> you need to try this one with a fancy perlon...... alligator dunde... hmmmm NOT


Feel free to send one my way. I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Decided to wear this Expedition model from the early shock resistant collection for the morning chores.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tresconik said:


> I've seen this before on several new 36mm HMT's with acrylic crystals fresh from the factory. The stress cracks were in the same place too.
> 
> My guess is there was a flaw in the manufacture of the crystal itself or it was pushed too deep into the case.


I checked all my 40s and they are all good and healthy! 
TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Feel free to send one my way. I'm willing to give it a try.


If I had any..... for some reason.... I do not have a single one.... but something else is coming


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

JDM California dial Marlin.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I checked all my 40s and they are all good and healthy!
> TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Good to know! I'm getting my camper today. Hope there aren't any cracks!

For how long have you had the 40's?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tresconik said:


> Good to know! I'm getting my camper today. Hope there aren't any cracks!
> 
> For how long have you had the 40's?


1st one arrived over a year ago.... 16 months or so... when they started being cheaper than Scouts


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> JDM California dial Marlin.


Now that's a beautiful shot!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1 today on aftermarket NATO. Love how lightweight these Mk1's are and the domed acrylic crystal. Fun little watches!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Thursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a (1975?) i just had serviced. on the only 19mm strap i had free at the moment. runs to the minute after a day so far. harder every day keeping these old Q's healthy and running.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Coolest seconds hand ever.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> a (1975?) i just had serviced. on the only 19mm strap i had free at the moment. runs to the minute after a day so far. harder every day keeping these old Q's healthy and running.


Nice one Paul! Does James do work on quartz as well as mechanicals? I have an old Q Jump Minute I have not been able to get going by myself so far. He did great work on that hand winder I sent him.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Salmon dial automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> Nice one Paul! Does James do work on quartz as well as mechanicals? I have an old Q Jump Minute I have not been able to get going by myself so far. He did great work on that hand winder I sent him.


yes he does! he serviced this watch in fact. quartz electrics and electronics are his forte.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Another project this morning, 1971 Electric.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This '72 Marlin had a good sized scratch at the 5 marker, but it seems to be gone now.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Another project, this 1975 Marlin is off and running. Unfortunately I ran out of straps.


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

I love the 46mm Timex divers. they're hefty but wear well. I wear one on a BOR and my wife often wears one on a NATO.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Timex Electric


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied with fresh juice

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2N405, a twin to my black dial.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF item from Jr. 
I felt good getting this to Junior and saving a weekender from being trashed.

good fit for a 6 in wrist

Timex Jr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1978 Electric. Regretfully I forgot to take a Before photo but this one had a badly scratched crystal and I wasn't even sure it was salvagable. I think it turned out great and it will be good to go once I order a new strap to replace the arm hair grabber it came with.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Goopimade x Timex "reversed sundial"


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16009048











miggyd87, i know it's reversible, but why have i never considered wearing it reversed? yours looks great!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> miggyd87, i know it's reversible, but why have i never considered wearing it reversed? yours looks great!


Funny you say that, I never wear mine reversed either lol


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Funny you say that, I never wear mine reversed either lol


haha no, no&#8230;YOURS is reversed!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> haha no, no&#8230;YOURS is reversed!


Right sorry, I never wear mine anti-reversed. ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@schumacher62 thoughts?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TX Crew
What's your opinion on this Custom combo?








Strap obviously can be changed, I'm referring more to the dial, hands & case combo.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> TX Crew
> What's your opinion on this Custom combo?
> View attachment 16010233
> 
> Strap obviously can be changed, I'm referring more to the dial, hands & case combo.


Very nice! Is this a custom order from Timex or did you do this yourself?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> Very nice! Is this a custom order from Timex or did you do this yourself?


I'm debating on doing it myself. Need to confirm some stuff with the WUS Timex top brass before I make any purchases.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> I'm debating on doing it myself. Need to confirm some stuff with the WUS Timex top brass before I make any purchases.


Well I can't speak for the top brass, but this lowest man on the totem pole says go for it!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> Well I can't speak for the top brass, but this lowest man on the totem pole says go for it!


Thanks. It's more a question of dial fitment


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Ironman Classic for grilling out tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Trying some color.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16011781


Mrs. Wallace still awaiting patiently the return of Sir Wallace being captive against his free will. Now in the *POW designation*.

Life is too busy for all, and yet we all find time to get in WUS.



> "
> *Pre-Order Guaranteed Delivery within 7-90 days - biggest find or biggest...*
> Rolex & Tudor
> Can I get the liberty one but in gold ?
> ...


@DonLuis
Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mrs. Wallace still awaiting patiently the return of Sir Wallace being captive against his free will. Now in the *POW designation*.
> 
> Life is too busy for all, and yet we all find time to get in WUS.
> 
> ...


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

I'm seeking information on this watch. I slept on a black dial model on ebay a few weeks ago and have been regretting it. This cream dial is T41361, but I can't find any model numbers for other dials. Is there a known nickname for it, or does anyone have more information? I'd like to track one down if I can. I'm not usually a fan of ana/digi but for some reason this one grabs me.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

@fateddy :

Near as I can tell, it is generically named "Metal Combo Watch".

T45191
(this picture makes the dial look black - it's actually a medium gray)










T41351










T41371










T45201


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Thank you!
How much would you pay for one if they were your sort of thing? I saw that someone here paid $12.50 a year ago, and the only one I currently see on ebay is ~$30.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

fateddy said:


> Thank you!
> How much would you pay for one if they were your sort of thing? I saw that someone here paid $12.50 a year ago, and the only one I currently see on ebay is ~$30.


This is an older Timex, so condition is huge.
Make sure you see the back of the watch as this brass Timex case can get pitting from sweat.

Crystals on these are usually better than average since the bezel sits higher - also, the bezels can show quite a bit of wear, since they sit higher.
The crown guard makes these fairly durable. 
The cream-colored one is most often available on eBay.

If you can find the model you're after in nice condition with working Indiglo, $30 is a great deal.
Many times, Timex older than 7 years will be listed on eBay with dead batteries, these are usually the cheap/good deals.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fateddy said:


> Thank you!
> How much would you pay for one if they were your sort of thing? I saw that someone here paid $12.50 a year ago, and the only one I currently see on ebay is ~$30.


how much do you want it? They don't make them any more.... so..... value is subjective.

Here,s another version of not the same thing

TX AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and a new one which is pretty awesome, the Katmail can be found new for under $40 
TX AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

cayabo said:


> This is an older Timex, so condition is huge.
> Make sure you see the back of the watch as this brass Timex case can get pitting from sweat.
> 
> Crystals on these are usually better than average since the bezel sits higher - also, the bezels can show quite a bit of wear, since they sit higher.
> ...


Thanks a bunch. The one I'm looking at is of course described as "Very good pre-owned condition" but has a scuffed crystal and is so filthy it's impossible to tell if I'm looking at someone's sweat and skin gunk or actual pitting, both on the caseback and the inside rim of the bezel. And the usual quality dim pictures don't help. If it doesn't get any bids (looks like it won't) maybe I'll get lucky and the seller will repost it with an option for offers.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mrs. Wallace 10:08

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I just copied this from a thread I started (Timex X Todd Snyder MK1 Bootcamp):

Just spotted this article from Esquire. Looks sharp, though I wish they had gone with a 36mm mechanical instead of 40mm quartz. Looks like it's going for $138 USD.









Todd Snyder and Timex Took a Mil-Spec Watch From the Archives—and Made It Even Tougher


The new MK1 Bootcamp is the latest drop in Snyder’s 10th-anniversary celebration.




www.esquire.com






















TIMEX + TODD SNYDER MK1 BOOTCAMP 40MM


Inspired by the standard-issue timepieces worn by American servicemen in Vietnam (and, in particular, a Timex initially developed for the Marines), the MK1 is the perfect watch for Todd to reinvent as part of a series of 10th Anniversary collaborations with his favorite, iconic American brands...




www.toddsnyder.com





Edit: fixed erroneous price of $119


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BryRiv (Oct 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> Perpetual
> Indiglo
> Stainless Steel
> Bracelet
> ...


This is perfect in black!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

These are excellent quality watches - a step above the Easy Readers, Scouts, Weekenders, etc...
And with Indiglo and Perpetual Calendar they are a step above most other quartz.

The black comes in 2 versions:
White Hands - which is easier to read
Polished Hands - which looks better


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Hi Wolfy, what is the reference for this beaut?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hi Wolfy, what is the reference for this beaut?





> *Timex Unisex T499359J Expedition Military Field Black Dial, Brown Ultra Suede Slip Thru Strap Watch - Timex*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Hi Wolfy, what is the reference for this beaut?


That one is contemporary of this one. About 10 years old. They pop out in the bay from time to time.

TX Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Idle hands are the devil's playground































I am most surprised and like #2 the most. TX x Huckberry Q dial in the TX x TS Q case and bracelet.

(I apologize for the photo of a screen, it would have been to difficult export the images.)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

New leather shoes all around.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16016630


if you do this below... your shot would be a perfect 10 ... create a shield against the glare and reflection

TX ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> if you do this below... your shot would be a perfect 10 ... create a shield against the glare and reflection
> 
> TX ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I kinda dig the glare and reflection. But I see you point. Also if I had cleaned the mouse pad so it didn't have lint and (possibly) food leftovers on it too.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I kinda dig the glare and reflection. But I see you point. Also if I had cleaned the mouse pad so it didn't have lint and (possibly) food leftovers on it too.


Alternate method.. instead of covering the glare.. fill it UP. Main light source is the ceiling lamp PLUS led flashlight covered with regular napkins and play with the distance

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The Glare on playing with the angles

TX ER by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Have you seen me?

@DonLuis

Waterbury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Wolfsatz


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Mk1 shot is very good.

Playing with natural glare. Outdoor shot right before sunset

Easy Reader 40th Anniversary 
ER 40 Anniversary by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Pairing.. I think it fits 'That 70s Show' theme

Timex 

Wolfsatz

*Timex T2N383 Reissue CIRCA 2010*

NEW VARIANTS
TX TS Art Deco Milano

Caravelle 43B166

Timex Milano 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T2N383 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

T2N383 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Original Strap 
TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year self-wind.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Expedition Garditionist in Action

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Expedition Garditionist in Action
> 
> Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


An Expedition and dirt just go so well together. I usually wear one of these or an MK1 for garden and landscape work myself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> An Expedition and dirt just go so well together. I usually wear one of these or an MK1 for garden and landscape work myself.


It is definately earning the 'Green' stripes...

and now, for the more casual work...

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'74 Viscount


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Nah helix diver got many looks at high end watch stores


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

catspispenguins said:


> Nah helix diver got many looks at high end watch stores


Very Invicta... what does it have to do with Timex ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very Invicta... what does it have to do with Timex ?


He's indicating that there is no love for Timex, because " Helix got many looks at high end watch store"....you just wouldn't understand with your Timex.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very Invicta... what does it have to do with Timex ?


Made by Timex.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> He's indicating that there is no love for Timex, because " Helix got many looks at high end watch store"....you just wouldn't understand with your Timex.


No helix was made by Timex.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A


Wolfsatz said:


> Very Invicta... what does it have to do with Timex ?


April 27, 2011

Timex on Wednesday launched the 'Helix' range of watches specially designed and developed for the Indian market. "Priced between Rs.1,400 and Rs.2,500, Helix watches have been developed for the Indian market," Timex Group India Managing Director V.D. Wadhwa told journalists here.

"The Helix brand, mainly targeted at youth, has been registered in 60 countries&#8230; it will be launched in markets outside India in the next 12 months," Mr. Wadhwa said. Last year, Timex had launched a special range of watches conceptualized by designer Tarun Tahiliani.

Pointing out that India was the second-largest market for Timex globally after the U.S. that contributed about 60 percent to the total turnover, Mr. Wadhwa said: "In India, Timex sells 24-lakh watches every year&#8230;we are growing fast in India.''

Current website: Shop for Helix Timex Watches for Boys & Girls | Helix Watches India


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

catspispenguins said:


> No helix was made by Timex.


Learn something new every day


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Learn something new every day


Ditto.. never heard of it before.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> A
> 
> April 27, 2011
> 
> ...


Weird I bought that helix watch in Maine. At one of those outlet malls near the beach. 50$ or something like that.

I think that 2011 article is the second iteration of helix. The first was aimed at the American market. Swiss parts priced at American levels.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> A
> 
> April 27, 2011
> 
> ...


Here is a better article written by Ariel Adams about Helix by Timex. They were intended for the American market. Upscale parts prices more suited to the American constitution:









Helix: New Brand Brings Cool And Rugged Okto Deep Black Diving Watch On The Cheap | aBlogtoWatch


2008 sparked the launch of many new watch brands. The reason for this is the drastic increase in success of the world watch market. While the economies of most places are struggling, the watch market continues to see growth. Part of the reason for this is greater diving between the wealthy and...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex makes surprisingly many watches you never think they are. Also they "donated" internals to Nike/Reebok and such digitals. Custom LCD but internals very much Timex derived.
In turn Timex also not a stranger to using movements made by other companies or in some cases outsourcing whole watch to 3d party.
Whole 1440 line was not Timex sourced. Now many entry level analog digital models are Skmei sourced.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BRN said:


> View attachment 16022693


I like your avatar BRN, cool 😎


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> I like your avatar BRN, cool 😎


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> Thank you, Sir!


Haven't seen your posts in a while. Hope things are well! I like the avatar too... is it a Crow ?

TX Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Change of Shoes 
TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Haven't seen your posts in a while. Hope things are well! I like the avatar too... is it a Crow ?
> 
> TX Exp Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


All is well, thanks! Summer travel is keeping me away from the internet, and honestly, it feels good to unplug.

My avatar is a Haida Raven. Ravens are one of my favorite birds.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BRN said:


> All is well, thanks! Summer travel is keeping me away from the internet, and honestly, it feels good to unplug.
> 
> My avatar is a Haida Raven. Ravens are one of my favorite birds.
> 
> View attachment 16023484


We see a lot of them around here.... Ravens and Crows are amazing birds... followed by Blue Jays...

some times the black ones do come and feed on the back yard feeders... been trying to befriend them.. but they are extremely shy.

Blue Jays get a bit closer 
DSCN6440-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> We see a lot of them around here.... Ravens and Crows are amazing birds... followed by Blue Jays...
> 
> some times the black ones do come and feed on the back yard feeders... been trying to befriend them.. but they are extremely shy.
> 
> ...


Those are fantastic shots! Love it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## azaydman (Nov 1, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> A shoeless Golden Traveler, getting ready for shipment to Heritage 1854.com, along with some of the resident Timex. See their photos soon on Heritage1854.com.
> 
> View attachment 15958226


Hey this lot looks familiar 😉


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

azaydman said:


> Hey this lot looks familiar 😉


Hey Ark, the website is coming along great!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Early 90s Ironman and the watch I've owned the longest.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Early 90s Ironman and the watch I've owned the longest.
> 
> View attachment 16023790


Looks well used!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mid day swap

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Looks well used!


It was my only watch for a decade, its been through it. Not pretty anymore but still works like new!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BRN said:


> Ravens are one of my favorite birds.
> 
> View attachment 16023484


Ditto. Here's one we rescued after finding it in the wild in a pitiful state.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto. Here's one we rescued after finding it in the wild in a pitiful state.
> View attachment 16024053


it looks small.. but that just maybe the way the angle of the picture.... what's his name ?

These are the ones that come from time to time to feed on the feeders outside. These guys are BIG... even compared to the Blue Jays..

Raven by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Raven by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Raven by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ditto. Here's one we rescued after finding it in the wild in a pitiful state.
> View attachment 16024053


You are doing amazing work helping out that bird! What's wrong with him/her?!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nevermore! 🐦


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> We see a lot of them around here.... Ravens and Crows are amazing birds... followed by Blue Jays...
> 
> some times the black ones do come and feed on the back yard feeders... been trying to befriend them.. but they are extremely shy.
> 
> ...


You should see how gregarious the Gray Jays are up here. "Camp Robbers" we call em. they will come feed outta your hand after a few days. They are brazen little guys.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Rocket1991 said:


> Timex makes surprisingly many watches you never think they are. Also they "donated" internals to Nike/Reebok and such digitals. Custom LCD but internals very much Timex derived.
> In turn Timex also not a stranger to using movements made by other companies or in some cases outsourcing whole watch to 3d party.
> Whole 1440 line was not Timex sourced. Now many entry level analog digital models are Skmei sourced.


SKMEI it aint SO! (actually I have a few SKMEI's no ana digi but the movements seem solid)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

"sun/moon" with a broken date wheel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

BRN said:


> You are doing amazing work helping out that bird! What's wrong with him/her?!


Not sure, I found him/her on the shore one day. The dogs were sniffing what I thought was a dead sea-bird, on closer inspection it turned out to be a raven, in a terrible state. Still alive, but barely reacting. Once I called the dogs off and and took them home I went back later with a cat-carrier. Took the bird home, put it in a large pet crate with some food and water and hoped for the best. I introduced my wife to him/her when she came home from work and we nicknamed them Rasmus. After a few days in our care they looked much better, but after seeking advice we realised Rasmus needed more space and expertise than we possessed to make a full recovery & to be released into the wild. We handed them over to the SSPCA who took him/her to the mainland for some much needed R&R. I'll try and look out some more photos.

Here's a piece I prepared for a local community exhibition on Birds In Bigton. Enjoy&#8230;

In December 2018 I was walking our dogs at Ireland Wick as usual. They became very interested in something lying on the ground and started sniffing at a black bundle which I took to be a dead bird or small animal. Closer inspection revealed it to be a juvenile raven, and it was alive. However, it was barely reacting to the dogs' curious noses so was obviously in a bad way.








After calling the dogs off and taking them home I returned with a cat-carrier. The raven hadn't moved and put up no resistance as I gently lifted it into the box. Not a good sign.








I took the sorry mess home and decanted it into a pet-crate with some food and water. It was very smelly and in a filthy state. If only it could have told me its story.








When my wife came home from work I introduced her to the bird who we nicknamed Rasmus. We moved Rasmus into a larger crate, installed some perches and a covered area, then left them to rest overnight.








The next morning Rasmus was thankfully still alive; eating, drinking, and taking an interest in this new temporary home. After a few days Rasmus was looking much better to us. However, we realised that they needed specialist care to fully recover, and we didn't have the skills to bring them back to full health.








The SSPCA kindly agreed to take Rasmus off us. So after another jaunt in the cat-carrier my wife handed Rasmus over to the experts and they began the journey to the mainland for some well needed rehab.

We tried to follow up on Rasmus's progress, but this wasn't possible and we lost contact.

It's nice to imagine Rasmus out in the wild places somewhere, soaring and tumbling through the air, with a mate and a family of their own. Thriving and full of life.










Addendum.
One evening this summer we saw a raven land on our garden fence and watch us through the window. We went out for a closer look and put some fruit on the lawn for them. The raven watched us for a time before hopping down and investigating the fruit. After a while the bird jumped back onto the fence, regarded us again, then flew off.








Probably no connection.

But maybe.

Just maybe&#8230;

Good luck Rasmus, wherever you are.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ravens very smart and they can remember people.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

No love for TIMEX I'm wearing an easy reader on a bund right now. It is very comfortable but I have lots of other watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

James Haury said:


> No love for TIMEX I'm wearing an easy reader on a bund right now. It is very comfortable but I have lots of other watches.


Pictures or it didn't happen Henry ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Ravens very smart and they can remember people.


Not only they recognize people.. but also communicate very well among themselves... never take it on a raven/crow or you may get dive bombed by a mob.

This is a good video from one of a YT that I've been following since last year.

And this guy thinks is a bird.... totally digs the bird seed

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr











Mrs. Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Marlin California.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Broke this out for some Manual Wind Wednesday


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Komboloi (Jul 5, 2021)

Didn't want to start a new thread and didn't know where to post this question:

The Timex website apparently no longer carries the Weekender. But they now offer a watch called the Classic. Same watch different name?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Komboloi said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread and didn't know where to post this question:
> 
> The Timex website apparently no longer carries the Weekender. But they now offer a watch called the Classic. Same watch different name?


My impression is no. The weekender line has become the "Standard" line. The only classic I see is the Waterbury Classic which didn't exist till more recently.


----------



## Komboloi (Jul 5, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> My impression is no. The weekender line has become the "Standard" line. The only classic I see is the Waterbury Classic which didn't exist till more recently.


Sorry, I meant the Standard, not Classic. Anyway, got it now. Thanks.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Komboloi said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread and didn't know where to post this question:
> 
> The Timex website apparently no longer carries the Weekender. But they now offer a watch called the Classic. Same watch different name?


Essentially, yes, same watch.
The dials have some small details different and the crown is much more stylish.
Unfortunately, the Weekender used to have a chapter ring on many versions - that is gone now.
There were mid-sized Weekenders before, now there's a gap between Ø35-40mm.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Komboloi (Jul 5, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


>


So is that a quartz watch then? 

I like the band/watch combination you've got there.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Essentially, yes, same watch.
> The dials have some small details different and the crown is much more stylish.
> Unfortunately, the Weekender used to have a chapter ring on many versions - that is gone now.
> There were mid-sized Weekenders before, now there's a gap between Ø35-40mm.


Makes me sad. Always wanted a stainless version of the classic 38mm Weekender.


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

I may have just bought 4 more Timex watches. Besides the two I picked up earlier in the month.
Whether or not I have any love for Timex, I sure seem to have an addiction to Timex.


----------



## Komboloi (Jul 5, 2021)

patunsorted said:


> I may have just bought 4 more Timex watches. Besides the two I picked up earlier in the month.
> Whether or not I have any love for Timex, I sure seem to have an addiction to Timex.


You and me both brother. I bought my first Ironman in the early 1990's to work out in when they were the hot new thing. Turned out to be a great all-rounder, especially for camping (Indiglo rocks when camping). I went through 3 of them, the last of which took me from Georgia to Pennsylvania on the Appalachian Trail for 4 months in 1999. Indiglo Indiglo Indiglo.

They all got lost in a move or sock drawer, left at a girlfriend's house, or something. A couple years ago I bought a new Ironman, and it's like a warm pair of Hush Puppies. I'll try to take better care of it. Like maybe replace the battery rather than throw it in a drawer.

A while ago I acquired two 34mm Marlin handwinders, one in silver and steel and one in green and gold. They both get a lot of wrist time. I feel like I'm living in 1940 wearing them. And just today I ordered a quartz 38mm Easy Reader Bold for $38.50. It won't go unloved.

I don't think I'm a cheapskate, but I do get pleasure looking at my wrist, seeing a nice durable watch and thinking how little I paid for it compared to what it is.


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Komboloi said:


> And just today I ordered a quartz 38mm Easy Reader Bold for $38.50. It won't go unloved.


I picked up the Easy Reader Bold last week! 😎


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Komboloi said:


> So is that a quartz watch then?
> 
> I like the band/watch combination you've got there.


No.. it is an Automatic disguised as Quartz.... ?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MK1 Chrono on a Midget bund strap


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jet-lagged... but look who's back? Alive and Kickng!

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Had two watchmakers fail to understand my problem and turn this away. So I bought a crystal lift and fixed it my damn self. Polished up nicely.


----------



## Komboloi (Jul 5, 2021)

Beautiful. I like how the 6 and 9 are done. They look like Greek keys.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'72 Marlin


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16030086


I choose to believe the dial says "HOCKEY FIGHT"


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16030086


So Canadian


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@schumacher62 anti-reversed!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16030397
> 
> @schumacher62 anti-reversed!


there you go! it's radiant!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

this one took quite an electronic restoration. worth the effort, i feel.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

fateddy said:


> I choose to believe the dial says "HOCKEY FIGHT"


It does. Not sure about history of this one but Timex put together many NHL and hockey themed watches. This specific one is quite old. It's from 2003.
I am usually not fan of branded merch but this one done quite good.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Not sure, I found him/her on the shore one day. The dogs were sniffing what I thought was a dead sea-bird, on closer inspection it turned out to be a raven, in a terrible state. Still alive, but barely reacting. Once I called the dogs off and and took them home I went back later with a cat-carrier. Took the bird home, put it in a large pet crate with some food and water and hoped for the best. I introduced my wife to him/her when she came home from work and we nicknamed them Rasmus. After a few days in our care they looked much better, but after seeking advice we realised Rasmus needed more space and expertise than we possessed to make a full recovery & to be released into the wild. We handed them over to the SSPCA who took him/her to the mainland for some much needed R&R. I'll try and look out some more photos.
> 
> Here's a piece I prepared for a local community exhibition on Birds In Bigton. Enjoy&#8230;
> 
> ...


I enjoyed this video... is It a Raven or a Crow?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'75 Marlin. Wind er up!


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Recently picked up an Allied Coastline. Cut the strap down to single pass as I always do. Quite like it. This particular one, second hand doesn't hit the marks, but I've become less OCD about that as of late for cheap-ish watches (I opened up an Citizen eco-drive and took the hands off and realigned them). I guess I still expect it on nicer quartz watches but now my attitude is that the second hand is hitting all the marks, it's just moving faster by them ?.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lunchtime!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Nice one, @schumacher62.
Just pulled this from the mailbox. Not too bad for $12 on eBay, just took a new battery and a good session with isopropyl, a couple q-tips, and a fine buffing block.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Añlied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Timex Men Classic Military Style Silver White Analog Quartz Watch Hours~New Batt | eBay


This could cause the watch to stop running. Here are how to "jump start" a watch: 1. pull crown all the out and turn 2-3 rounds; 2. hold the watch sideways, firmly and repeatedly tap the non-crown side against a wood surface.



www.ebay.com





if anyone is looking for a white dial J Crew, it's hiding here.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

sunday morning.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schweiko (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> sunday morning.


That's a stunning watch. What's the story on this one?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

patunsorted said:


> That's a stunning watch. What's the story on this one?


hi, it's a store demonstration model. and was also used by salesmen to show the waterproof aspect of the early Marlins. it was typically dunked and hung in a small tank of water by a leather fob, and customers could see that it was indeed waterproof. there is also a "salesman's" model however, so this was mainly used at the store as a point of sale to the final customer.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader, along with my faithful companion who agreed to be a background prop.


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> hi, it's a store demonstration model. and was also used by salesmen to show the waterproof aspect of the early Marlins. it was typically dunked and hung in a small tank of water by a leather fob, and customers could see that it was indeed waterproof. there is also a "salesman's" model however, so this was mainly used at the store as a point of sale to the final customer.


A stunning watch with a cool story. Thanks for the info. Wear it with joy!


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Wearing a Timex x Todd Snyder Welton today. A handsome little guy. I hadn't heard about this one until it popped up on Nordstrom Rack. Perhaps my favorite of the Todd Snyder colabs&#8230;. At least today.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

patunsorted said:


> Wearing a Timex x Todd Snyder Welton today. A handsome little guy. I hadn't heard about this one until it popped up on Nordstrom Rack. Perhaps my favorite of the Todd Snyder colabs&#8230;. At least today.
> View attachment 16034771


Mineral crystal right? Ticky?

I feel like TX just missed the mark. If they made this a manual wind like the marlin, with an acrylic crystal...it have been a massive hit


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Mineral crystal right? Ticky?
> 
> I feel like TX just missed the mark. If they made this a manual wind like the marlin, with an acrylic crystal...it have been a massive hit


34mm, domed acrylic crystal, quartz. Not a loud tick. Have to get it by my ear to hear it. Great watch for the $65 Nordstrom Rack is selling it. Would be phenomenal with hand winding and at 36-38mm.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

patunsorted said:


> 34mm, domed acrylic crystal, quartz. Not a loud tick. Have to get it by my ear to hear it. Great watch for the $65 Nordstrom Rack is selling it. Would be phenomenal with hand winding and at 36-38mm.


I was under the impression it was mineral crystal. That's a pretty nice watch than. It's been on NR for a while at $65, so has the white dial MS-1 (@$65).


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> I was under the impression it was mineral crystal. That's a pretty nice watch than. It's been on NR for a while at $65, so has the white dial MS-1 (@$65).


Yeah, NR lists it as a mineral crystal. Silly, NR. It's domed acrylic.


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> I was under the impression it was mineral crystal. That's a pretty nice watch than. It's been on NR for a while at $65, so has the white dial MS-1 (@$65).


I hadn't seen the Ms-1 at NR. I can't find it on the site unless I start with a google search. Wierd.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

My work beater. Been beating on it daily for around six years, original battery too! I own and operate my own residential painting business. And this is after a quick cleaning lol.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1967 Marlin


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

junkCollector said:


> My work beater. Been beating on it daily for around six years, original battery too! I own and operate my own residential painting business. And this is after a quick cleaning lol.
> View attachment 16037673


You could start your own Timex Paint mod line, each piece uniquely painted


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> My work beater. Been beating on it daily for around six years, original battery too! I own and operate my own residential painting business. And this is after a quick cleaning lol.
> View attachment 16037673


Which model number is this?


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Smooth21 said:


> Which model number is this?


Honestly don't know. It was given to me all them years ago as a gift from my wife's aunt. 
Here's a pic of the back...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bringing back this new again '75 Marlin.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Kind of a wild combo today&#8230;


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

No love here!


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Timex Automatic


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mechanical california dial marlin.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@Racer88 How's your Three?
TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thanks again @cayabo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks again @cayabo
> View attachment 16041840


Looking Sepsi!

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Time for some red Indiglo.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

36mm Mk1.










Sharp-eyed folks will notice I took it at "Timex time" (10:08:36).


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 for a busy day working around the house.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

My favorite Non Timex - Timex!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2T10300 Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

When you just hit it right... perfect time of the day... perfect light... no funky shadows or reflections.

TX Allied

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Yard work watch.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 in black.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Miggyd87 said:


> Waterbury Traditional Chronograph
> TW2U90700VQ
> 
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on this watch and noticed a few 'updates' on Timex's web site:

- It was orginally listed as a 39mm case, 20mm lug width (one reason it intersted me in particular). They've updated the size, it's now 42mm/22mm (funny that they can't get the dimensions of their own wares right).

- Note the 10 o'clock subdial (chrono minutes) counts down, not up. Does anyone have an idea why? A customer on the web site left a comment about that tidbit since the hand moves as exepected, in the clockwise direction. No reply from Timex. I cannot fathom why they'd do that and haven't been able to find any chronographs that are dialed like this.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tmathes said:


> - Note the 10 o'clock subdial (chrono minutes) counts down, not up. Does anyone have an idea why? A customer on the web site left a comment about that tidbit since the hand moves as exepected, in the clockwise direction. No reply from Timex. I cannot fathom why they'd do that and haven't been able to find any chronographs that are dialed like this.


To play with your mind. ? ? ? remember the 25th hour watch? Timex is like that...

who in the world buy these Chronos to actually time something? Specially a Waterbury???

My best guess is that the designer decided that it look aesthetically better that way.

I can guaranteed you that Timex did not tweak the movement to make it go backwards. All of these share the same movement.

TX Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Chronos by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Añlied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

tmathes said:


> - Note the 10 o'clock subdial (chrono minutes) counts down, not up. Does anyone have an idea why? A customer on the web site left a comment about that tidbit since the hand moves as exepected, in the clockwise direction. No reply from Timex. I cannot fathom why they'd do that and haven't been able to find any chronographs that are dialed like this.


Wow never noticed.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

tmathes said:


> I've had my eye on this watch and noticed a few 'updates' on Timex's web site:
> 
> - It was orginally listed as a 39mm case, 20mm lug width (one reason it intersted me in particular). They've updated the size, it's now 42mm/22mm (funny that they can't get the dimensions of their own wares right).
> 
> - Note the 10 o'clock subdial (chrono minutes) counts down, not up. Does anyone have an idea why? A customer on the web site left a comment about that tidbit since the hand moves as exepected, in the clockwise direction. No reply from Timex. I cannot fathom why they'd do that and haven't been able to find any chronographs that are dialed like this.


That is strange about the chrono minute dial counting down instead of up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Expedition today.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

tmathes said:


> - It was orginally listed as a 39mm case, 20mm lug width (one reason it intersted me in particular). They've updated the size, it's now 42mm/22mm (funny that they can't get the dimensions of their own wares right).


This is a bummer, because I'm after both a Waterbury and a chrono from Timex, and this would have been 2 birds 1 stone in a great size at 39mm. 42mm isn't huge for a chrono, but I've a few in that size and would love something sub 40mm.

I think I'm going to end up with their "Standard" chrono and keep waiting for a Waterbury I like. The new GMT will be great if they release it in new colorways.

Edit - looks like, as of this morning, it's off their website entirely. Interesting.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> This is a bummer, because I'm after both a Waterbury and a chrono from Timex, and this would have been 2 birds 1 stone in a great size at 39mm. 42mm isn't huge for a chrono, but I've a few in that size and would love something sub 40mm.
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with their "Standard" chrono and keep waiting for a Waterbury I like. The new GMT will be great if they release it in new colorways.
> 
> Edit - looks like, as of this morning, it's off their website entirely. Interesting.


? ? ? if they pulled it out is because someone did mess up big time ???

I actually would love to get something like that. That would be a very unique and rare Timex down the line.

The Timex standard chrono is sweet!

Mrs Wallace for today

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> This is a bummer, because I'm after both a Waterbury and a chrono from Timex, and this would have been 2 birds 1 stone in a great size at 39mm. 42mm isn't huge for a chrono, but I've a few in that size and would love something sub 40mm.
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with their "Standard" chrono and keep waiting for a Waterbury I like. The new GMT will be great if they release it in new colorways.
> 
> Edit - looks like, as of this morning, it's off their website entirely. Interesting.


Yep, you're right.

They yanked both the green/leather and blue/bracelet version of the chronograph off their US and EU web sites and the mention of the Waterbury chrono is completely wiped off their Waterbury landing page to boot.

If you search for the autos they still show up but not on the Waterbury automatic page (US site only). It's very baffling why they'd do this.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

tmathes said:


> Yep, you're right.
> 
> They yanked both the green/leather and blue/bracelet version of the chronograph off their US and EU web sites and the mention of the Waterbury chrono is completely wiped off their Waterbury landing page to boot.
> 
> If you search for the autos they still show up but not on the Waterbury automatic page (US site only). It's very baffling why they'd do this.


I have to imagine they noticed the error on the chrono minute counter counting down, not up, lol. Depending on how long they've been ramping up for the release and however many dials they made, that's not a small thing to just fix.

I wonder how many made it out into the wild?

Still available at 3rd party retailers like Macy's and Sak's.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I have to imagine they noticed the error on the chrono minute counter counting down, not up, lol. Depending on how long they've been ramping up for the release and however many dials they made, that's not a small thing to just fix.
> 
> I wonder how many made it out into the wild?
> 
> Still available at 3rd party retailers like Macy's and Sak's.


I say it again... real Collectors item!!!

this would actually make me buy it.... if iw as in the cahse of one. ... just my own two pennies.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> I have to imagine they noticed the error on the chrono minute counter counting down, not up, lol. Depending on how long they've been ramping up for the release and however many dials they made, that's not a small thing to just fix.
> 
> I wonder how many made it out into the wild?
> 
> Still available at 3rd party retailers like Macy's and Sak's.


Maybe but the image they use on the web page looks like a render, not a photo and it also has the countdown dial too. I woudln't think a render would also have a botched design too. It also doesn't answer why the automatics are partially hidden though (ie, not shown on the Waterbury list).

If they did yank the chrono listing due to a botched dial that doesn't speak well of anyone in their product development staffs, you'd think they'd check such a brazen mistake (if it is one) at the prototype stage. Then again, they screwed up the listing of the watch's dimensions so someone is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

tmathes said:


> Maybe but the image they use on the web page looks like a render, not a photo and it also has the countdown dial too. I woudln't think a render would also have a botched design too. It also doesn't answer why the automatics are partially hidden though (ie, not shown on the Waterbury list).
> 
> If they did yank the chrono listing due to a botched dial that doesn't speak well of anyone in their product development staffs, you'd think they'd check such a brazen mistake (if it is one) at the prototype stage. Then again, they screwed up the listing of the watch's dimensions so someone is asleep at the wheel.


There is at least one review (can still see it on Macy's website, which pulled the reviews from Timex's site) where someone (allegedly) has it in the flesh and commented on it.

I dunno, as an editor, I can see this happening. Just one of those "duh" things. People that really scrutinize things can get caught up looking at the smallest details while missing the big stuff. Ask me how many long, elaborate documents I've put out with perfect text and a huge error in the big bold title at the top, lol. The numbers going in the right direction seems so obvious, but how often would you think to check such a thing?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

When they came out with the IQ line, one of the chronos (I believe it was a beige dial) had a mis-print on a subdial.
The problem was pictured in all the promo material and a few made it into the wild.

There's some mention of it here in this thread... about 3-4 years ago... good luck finding it.

Edit: Add photo thanks to @tmathes.
The error is in the lower "MINUTES" - it should be 1 3 5 7 9:


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

cayabo said:


> When they came out with the IQ line, one of the chronos (I believe it was a beige dial) had a mis-print on a subdial.
> The problem was pictured in all the promo material and a few made it into the wild.
> 
> There's some mention of it here in this thread... about 3-4 years ago... good luck finding it.


I would think they'd have more than one set of eyes reviewing designs before it goes out the door, with checklists to boot. In my industry (integrated circuit design) we have design reviews and checklists to make sure stupid stuff isn't forgotten and gets out the door. It's surprising they don't do the same.

BTW, I found an example of the misprinted Timex IQ dial:









First Timer


Hello everyone! This forum is a great tool! I'm looking to get my first "decent" watch, ever. I work in retail, wear a dress shirt and tie all day long and would like something that is functional, sturdy and has maybe a little class to it. After trolling your forums for a bit, and soaking up...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> When they came out with the IQ line, one of the chronos (I believe it was a beige dial) had a mis-print on a subdial.
> The problem was pictured in all the promo material and a few made it into the wild.
> 
> There's some mention of it here in this thread... about 3-4 years ago... good luck finding it.


well .. even more recently .. they released the Timex LCA reissue..... about a year ago... with a whole batch of watches with a crooked dial.









Q Timex Reissue Digital LCA


Timex is at it again playing with our sensitive but normal retro vibes. I never had the LCA but this one is very appealing principally, because it has a true Stainless Steel case. The electronic gadgetry also appels to me and it is visually striking. I went for the T-80 PacMan edition and I...




www.watchuseek.com













Coming soon: Timex LCA


Just ordered one. Cool looking watch for $150. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ? ? ? if they pulled it out is because someone did mess up big time ???
> 
> I actually would love to get something like that. That would be a very unique and rare Timex down the line.
> 
> ...


Mrs Wallace in the morning.. Sir Wallace in the afternoon

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

it's large: depth and temp.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> well .. even more recently .. they released the Timex LCA reissue..... about a year ago... with a whole batch of watches with a crooked dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just read the thread about the Timex LCA. Yikes. I stand corrected, they don't have design reviews if brazen flaws like that get out of the door. They let users be beta testers at list price to boot. The electronic flaws reported in that thread are inexusable, toss in the cosmetic flaws and it really shows they have a lousy product development process.

Sounds like it's best to not bother buying a new Timex design for at least a year after initial introduction so the kinks are worked out (and coupons work). What a crummy way to do business, letting your customers find the design/mfr flaws for you. I thought companies quit doing that kind of "product development" decades ago but apparently not.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Need help. I have an Easy Reader on black strap that is my "one watch." So naturally I'm considering another ?

For ultra casual (think shorts - maybe swim suit - and tee) I'd like a watch with a nylon or rubber strap. Leather and metal look odd to me with beach wear. I have casios that can do this duty, but I'd like a more traditional analog watch as sn option.

I have a small wrist and don't like watches that look large in me, which is most unfortunately. My Easy Reader is the 35mm. I tried the 38mm and with the thin bezel the face just looked huge on me. So please consider this if you make a recommendation other than the two watches I'm considering.

I've zeroed in on the 37mm metal field watch,T49870. I would likely change the strap for a olive green pass through that I have. As a side question, is there a way to remove the E logo from the strap? It appears twice, near each lug, and so feel it cheapens the look.

My main concerns with this watch are 1) the face may be too small since it has a larger bezel than the ER (I can check this out when I see one in person), and 2) legibility. I had the version with the white face and crown guards and returned it after finding it hard to read. This version has a cream dial but the hands are silver and white. If the hands were outlined in black (like the smaller 25mm version) I wouldn't fret. But that isn't the case and welcome input before purchase.

The second option is - yes - another Easy Reader. The one I have has the traditional ER face with date, serif numbers, and no 13-24 track. There is one though that is a military/field dial with day/date that comes on the all-brushed expansion bracelet. This may be the second-most famous ER after the classic one I already have (this is just my opinion based on what I see men wearing - feel free to chime in on the popularity of various ER styles - perhaps this expansion ER is the best known!). I would also put this one on the pass through strap.

This watch:

1) perfect, known size for me (+)
2) classic military dial but in white with day/date added (fine by me - I need at least the date and prefer white over black dials)
3) no issue whatsoever reading it. The other watch with lumed hands would be nice on bedside table at night if the lume would last most of the night (comments please?)
4) is too similar to the one I have? This is a question. Would I feel like I had two of the same watch? This may or may not be a bad thing, but the other watch I'm considering is "more different" with an all-brushed oyster-style case, larger bezel, and non-ER face.
5) is 30m water resist, like my current ER. The field watch is rated 50m, snd according to Timex's chart (photo below), this makes a big difference including being able to snorkel and dive with it. I'm not big on water resistance in general and do not plan to shower or swim with the watch. I suspect the 30m ER will outlast me including all forays of yard work, car washing, deep dish washing, dog washing, getting caught in downpours, etc. The ER is the watch our grandparents wore for generations and I'm mot hearing of them having to replace them due to water damage.

Here some pix. I am also considering just staying with the one watch and possibly changing out the strap (or not and just wear it with dial on inside of wrist to make it a bit more casual) but at these inexpensive prices, I'd rather have a second watch and not fiddle with band changes.
Help me out ?


----------



## AirKing73 (Aug 6, 2021)

I like the one with the leather band. The E wouldn’t bother me at all. And, once the leather started getting worn, I think it would look better. Just my opinion.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok - weird (?) thing. I found the field watch at my local kohl’s and the case is not silver. It appeared like a darkened silver, very different than the photos I’ve seen. The dial size measures ok, but looks smallish. Maybe the proportions with the bezel. Didn’t buy for now although I can get it 30% off at kohl’s (gets the price about the same as amazon and I like supporting brick and mortar when I can).


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

GregB said:


> Need help. I have an Easy Reader on black strap that is my "one watch." So naturally I'm considering another ?
> 
> For ultra casual (think shorts - maybe swim suit - and tee) I'd like a watch with a nylon or rubber strap. Leather and metal look odd to me with beach wear. I have casios that can do this duty, but I'd like a more traditional analog watch as sn option.
> 
> ...


I think these are both excellent options. At this price point my advice would be to get both. You could try them out and see if you like one over the other and return one, or just keep both. You mentioned you don't like larger watches but a 38mm Weekender (now called the Standard) might work as well. Whatever you decide, I think you can't go wrong.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> I think these are both excellent options. At this price point my advice would be to get both. You could try them out and see if you like one over the other and return one, or just keep both. You mentioned you don't like larger watches but a 38mm Weekender (now called the Standard) might work as well. Whatever you decide, I think you can't go wrong.


I had a 38mm ER and it was clearly too large, although my 38mm SARB035 is fine. It's down to the very thin bezel on the ER and Weekender that make the faces too large. And no date on the Weekender. Target by me has a Standard/Weekender with a tan field watch face and green nylon strap that I am drawn to. But it's too large and no date ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> Need help. I have an Easy Reader on black strap that is my "one watch." So naturally I'm considering another ?
> 
> For ultra casual (think shorts - maybe swim suit - and tee) I'd like a watch with a nylon or rubber strap. Leather and metal look odd to me with beach wear. I have casios that can do this duty, but I'd like a more traditional analog watch as sn option.
> 
> ...


the 3 is engraved in the leather. so yes it can be removed by heavy friction thus rendering the strap very .. unique.

All the lower Tier of Timex.... if I buy one... it is not for the strap. So, the great majority of the lower tier ends up with other straps.

you may want to consider the 36 mk1 SS camper. or the 38mm weekender... the weekender is the king as far as causal.

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr



tmathes said:


> I just read the thread about the Timex LCA. Yikes. I stand corrected, they don't have design reviews if brazen flaws like that get out of the door. They let users be beta testers at list price to boot. The electronic flaws reported in that thread are inexusable, toss in the cosmetic flaws and it really shows they have a lousy product development process.
> 
> Sounds like it's best to not bother buying a new Timex design for at least a year after initial introduction so the kinks are worked out (and coupons work). What a crummy way to do business, letting your customers find the design/mfr flaws for you. I thought companies quit doing that kind of "product development" decades ago but apparently not.


Now you are overarching and just expressing your opinion. Regarding the LCA; not it was not a design issue; it was a bad batch that made it out due to a manufacturing defect.. a crooked dial is not a design issue.

yes, it is best to wait a yeat.. but for me is for the heavy discounts that these get to the resellers. I have no issues with the majority of their watches. Everyone even Rolex makes lemons!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GregB said:


> Help me out ?


I hear you.
I have a small wrist and don't like wearing anything 40mm or bigger.

You must check out the 36mm Camper - it is heavily discounted right now.
It is better quality than an Easy Reader or Metal Field (the other option you're thinking of).
It is stainless steel - your ER and the Metal Field are plated brass.
It has a domed acrylic crystal - which might not be your thing...
It doesn't have removable spring bars, so you must wear it on a "single-pass" strap.
It is available with a black case or brushed SS.
It does NOT have Indiglo.

The Easy Reader and the Metal Field have the same size dial.
From left to right: ER case MF dial, MF case ER dial, MF case and dial.










I would recommend the dark green dial Metal Field for legibility.
Timex has 2 versions of the light-colored one.
One has a cream dial and slightly darkened case.
The other is more white and has a bright case.
I believe the white/bright has been discontinued for some time.

There are 2 more small Timex that you should consider.
The Scout Mid - which is very similar to the Metal Field - I think there are 3 versions.
And the J Crew Army/Military/Platoon - which is only available used on eBay - but I find it to be a great watch.
I made a lengthy post about them here: Timex - Small field watches - J Crew Field vs Scout...










(These are both black cases, but you can get them in silver)

Lastly, I know that this exceeds your 36mm limit, but I am a great fan of the "SR927W" chrono.










More info: TIMEX: SR927W Chronographs Circa 2000 - any of them


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for taking the time to provide such wonderful suggestions. I have seen the green face metal field (Walmart to the rescue) and hadn’t seriously considered it although it was clear legibility wouldn’t be an issue. Now that I see it on a green nylon strap - like I’m planning to do - I am considering it.

Regarding the discounted Camper in SS, where would I buy it? I only see a black one on Timex.com and it’s mechanical for $175 or so.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Came up with a way to make my dressy Timex a bit more casual without having to change straps. So far, this or wearing it with watch on inside of wrist are two ways I've found of making a dressy watch more casual.

I'm not sure if this post would be more appropriate in another thread. I happened to use a Timex watch so I posted it here.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to provide such wonderful suggestions. I have seen the green face metal field (Walmart to the rescue) and hadn't seriously considered it although it was clear legibility wouldn't be an issue. Now that I see it on a green nylon strap - like I'm planning to do - I am considering it.
> 
> Regarding the discounted Camper in SS, where would I buy it? I only see a black one on Timex.com and it's mechanical for $175 or so.


I have a stainless steel camper I am willing to sell.










Hit me up via pm to discuss. I can swap the dial back to black if you desire.

Black dial (before swap to white dial)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GregB said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to provide such wonderful suggestions. I have seen the green face metal field (Walmart to the rescue) and hadn't seriously considered it although it was clear legibility wouldn't be an issue. Now that I see it on a green nylon strap - like I'm planning to do - I am considering it.
> 
> Regarding the discounted Camper in SS, where would I buy it? I only see a black one on Timex.com and it's mechanical for $175 or so.


The 36mm Camper in black is $30.93 on eBay:








Timex Classics Quartz Movement Black Dial Men's Watches TWH1Y0210ZA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Classics Quartz Movement Black Dial Men's Watches TWH1Y0210ZA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





You might also consider the Navi dive watch (about 37mm if I remember right) - also SS and no Indiglo:








Timex Classics Quartz Movement Black Dial Men's Watches TWH1Y27109J | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Classics Quartz Movement Black Dial Men's Watches TWH1Y27109J at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Now you are overarching and just expressing your opinion. Regarding the LCA; not it was not a design issue; it was a bad batch that made it out due to a manufacturing defect.. a crooked dial is not a design issue.
> 
> yes, it is best to wait a yeat.. but for me is for the heavy discounts that these get to the resellers. I have no issues with the majority of their watches. Everyone even Rolex makes lemons!


In the Timex LCA thread, owners were reporting that when trying to set the alarm to 11pm they couldn't do it, the display would skip over it. That is in addition to the cosmetic flaw.

Regarding the quip, "even Rolex makes lemons": the occasional mfr. flaw is not the same as a design flaw. The alarm setting thing is a design flaw and should have been caught before the chip was even got to final product prototype stage. It's way too simple an IC design to allow such a mistake to be released to production.

My job is integrated circuit design (35 yrs. and counting). Proper design reviews and silicon validation of the design, before it gets into the final product, is standard industry practice. I said they have a lousy product development process and it's a fact if a screw-up like the alarm goof was in a production product.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

cayabo said:


> The 36mm Camper in black is $30.93 on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That camper has mineral crystal, rather than acrylic for those who care.

Also if you put it on your watch list, I've gotten offers around $27 for it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GregB said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to provide such wonderful suggestions. I have seen the green face metal field (Walmart to the rescue) and hadn't seriously considered it although it was clear legibility wouldn't be an issue. Now that I see it on a green nylon strap - like I'm planning to do - I am considering it.
> 
> Regarding the discounted Camper in SS, where would I buy it? I only see a black one on Timex.com and it's mechanical for $175 or so.


Green Metal Field on green strap? (T40051)










And T49870 = whiter dial with black seconds hand:









T49955 with darker case and red seconds hand:
(many pictures of this make the case look like a normal bright silver case, it's not as dark as this picture though)










And the "rare" black dialed T49954:


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for alerting me to the variations that look similar at first (especially when product photos are often misleading). The T49955 looks like the hands are black outline instead of silver. Are they? Sometimes the silver outlined hands can look black depending what they are reflecting, but if the hands are black outline it may be the one for me (if it’s still available) although I’m not a fan of the darker case (it’s always something).

I swear the one I saw today had the darker case and silver outlined hands. I even compared it to other watches n the case and the case was darker. Kohls website says they sell the T49870 so shouldn’t have been a darker case.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Archiving Today










Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

So I picked up the T40051 metal field with olive dial at Walmart. Kohl’s near me has the tan dial version but the 30% off sale isn’t until the 16th. Thought I would pick up the green version now and see how I get along with it.

What I’m not liking with this watch, and probably all of MF variations, is that the bezel looks over-sized compared to the dial and the watch looks odd (to me) as a result. My 40 year old Eddie Bauer field watch is properly proportioned as are most other field watches, including the Scouts.

I knew this before I got it and it may or may not bug me, but I suspect it will be a deal breaker (evidence: I’m writing about it here). The watch wears small and looks small on me, even though I have thin wrists (6 3/4in) and prefer smaller watches. The Eddie Bauer is very small at 34mm and the MF doesn’t look much bigger on me.

I would like to find a Scout Mid. It might be perfect, but I’m not seeing it available in store at any of my local places (Walmart, Kohl’s, Target, JC Penny).

Any idea where I might see one in the flesh rather than ordering online? The odds of having to return it are high with me and I can likely avoid the scenario if I see the watch in person first. I live in northern Virginia near Washington, DC so there are tons of stores near me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> So I picked up the T40051 metal field with olive dial at Walmart. Kohl's near me has the tan dial version but the 30% off sale isn't until the 16th. Thought I would pick up the green version now and see how I get along with it.
> 
> What I'm not liking with this watch, and probably all of MF variations, is that the bezel looks over-sized compared to the dial and the watch looks odd (to me) as a result. My 40 year old Eddie Bauer field watch is properly proportioned as are most other field watches, including the Scouts.
> 
> ...


Ask and you shall receive!


Spoiler: Do no Click Here



Scout 36



The only true good versions of the Metal Field are the now extinct 100WR. Those were/are really good.

Again, there are other alternatives that suit your style better than the Metal Field.. and better made watches. SS 36 Camper and the Timex Camper being a full fledged 100WR are better options in my opinion. But yet you still decided to go for the metal field....   

do you know if I can shower with my Archive Navi Ocean?

Sun Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@GregB
Not sure how much you paid for your Metal Field. If you don't love it (which seems you don't). return it and buy a much better watch for just a few dollars more.

These both are true SS case with 100 WR from the Archive Collection - Both at 38mm case.

Discontinued version of the Navi Depth.
From the Timex web page

Navi World - still being sold at Timex.com



> The Timex Archive project combines several decades of standout watch design with the modern know-how we've acquired along the way, a true expression of watchmaking values we've upheld since the beginning. As part of our Pioneers series, the Navi Depth watch takes inspiration from our most iconic dive-inspired watch designs. With a water resistance rating of 100 meters this timepiece is as at home on the water as it is on land, perfectly suited for surface sports and shallow skin diving or snorkeling. It features dial markings informed by vintage diving timepieces; before wrist-mounted diving computers became the standard, a watch like this would have helped its wearer plan out decompression stops when returning to the surface after a deep dive. The watch's stainless-steel case and sporty design are complemented by a sturdy silicone wrist strap that stays comfortable all day long (whether you're getting in the water or staying topside).


On the wrist... Navi Ocean 38mm wonder

Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Camper is great value but want a metal not plastic watch. The Navi watches are a diver and a world time watch, neither is a field watch. Guess I’m looking for a Hamilton Khaki 38mm on the cheap I can wear as a beater.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> Camper is great value but want a metal not plastic watch. The Navi watches are a diver and a world time watch, neither is a field watch. Guess I'm looking for a Hamilton Khaki 38mm on the cheap I can wear as a beater.


Dear Sir.. 
what is the definition of a field watch?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> Camper is great value but want a metal not plastic watch. The Navi watches are a diver and a world time watch, neither is a field watch. Guess I'm looking for a Hamilton Khaki 38mm on the cheap I can wear as a beater.


Camper comes in stainless steel.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Camper comes in stainless steel.


and SS Field watches as cheap as metal fields...

currently available at less than $30 via the bay

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I saw Campers at Walmart and they were plastic. I didn’t know there were metal ones.

Are there metal ones, less than 38mm, currently made? I’m not looking for a used watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> I saw Campers at Walmart and they were plastic. I didn't know there were metal ones.
> 
> Are there metal ones, less than 38mm, currently made? I'm not looking for a used watch.


I guess you are not clicking on links...
you got two options on the Timex Side. Scout 36 made of Brass
and the Camper SS made of solid stainless steel.

My son is wearing the other version fo the campper that was just available via amazon..but not anymore at the price it was going for.

@Miggyd87 has one for sale here in WUS at a very good price.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for the links but I’m not comfortable buying off the bay. I don’t want to fuss with reselling if I don’t get along with it, so see it in person or easy returns are a must.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> Thank you for the links but I'm not comfortable buying off the bay. I don't want to fuss with reselling if I don't get along with it, so see it in person or easy returns are a must.


then one must live with the shortcomings of the metal field. Wear it in good health.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'75 Marlin and my faithful photo backdrop.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This 1979 hand winder was part of a lot of untested vintage models I bought for the other watches in the lot. I gave it a wind up and it was off and running perfectly. So I just gave the scratched crystal some love and now I have another $3 working watch rescued from the scrap heap.


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

What quartz models are silent? I like a lot of Timex designs but I can’t stand the loud tick.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

bdjansen said:


> What quartz models are silent? I like a lot of Timex designs but I can't stand the loud tick.


The Timex chronographs in any model are pretty quiet. It is the Timex 3 hand movement that makes the loud tick, but it would be less noticeable on say the Waterbury line, which is a higher end line that is stainless steel case and I think also uses a thicker glass crystal. The louder ones tend to be brass cases such as the Easy Reader or Weekender lines. I don't mind the loud ticking but I know many people do. I just pull the stem out when I go to bed. The batteries last longer that way too.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

bdjansen said:


> What quartz models are silent? I like a lot of Timex designs but I can't stand the loud tick.


Fit for submarine service. Option No 1

Any Ironman is totally silent 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Adding to what @LMS70 already stated. There are also other options that not totally silent, but not Easy Reader noisy. 
Any Sub Seconds watch. There are a few models which I have two.

This one not only has a SS case, but it is sub seconds, so you can only hear it if you place it right in your ear.

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fairfield Chrono - but what I wanted to show is the Fairfield sub seconds. Any chrono will be pretty much silent too.

TX Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm showing Timex some love today. On my third one by early afternoon. 

Started off with this 35mm no date Easy Reader:










Then I went to a farmer's market with this 40mm stainless steel one. Nice acrylic crystal.










And then, just for @GregB and @Wolfsatz, am now wearing the 36mm stainless steel Mk1 Camper.










@GregB, I got this for $40 on Amazon in December. If I lost it I'd buy it again at twice the price. Great little watch. The proportions are superb, its movement is quiet and accurate, it has no date to clutter the dial, and its acrylic crystal is a lot of fun to look at.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> I'm showing Timex some love today. On my third one by early afternoon.
> 
> Started off with this 35mm no date Easy Reader:
> 
> ...


That has a very lovely shade of blue!


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Turns out I mis-read the Kohl’s coupon snd it is active now. Just picked up the cream dial metal field.

There is also a shop here that sells Hamilton. I was curious how the 38mm Hamilton would look compared to the 37mm Timex, which looks small to me.

Unfortunately for my wallet, the Hamilton looks larger - and perfect - on my wrist. It is the magic size and proportion of bezel to dial. 😭 This dealer didn’t have the black face version, but another dealer near me does and would take off 10%. I’m torn - I feel I would likely baby a $450 watch whereas the Timex I will wear in any rugged situation without a thought. Will need to see if I get along with the size.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

bdjansen said:


> What quartz models are silent? I like a lot of Timex designs but I can't stand the loud tick.


Timex camper 36 with the stainless steel case.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> Turns out I mis-read the Kohl's coupon snd it is active now. Just picked up the cream dial metal field.
> 
> There is also a shop here that sells Hamilton. I was curious how the 38mm Hamilton would look compared to the 37mm Timex, which looks small to me.
> 
> Unfortunately for my wallet, the Hamilton looks larger - and perfect - on my wrist. It is the magic size and proportion of bezel to dial. ? This dealer didn't have the black face version, but another dealer near me does and would take off 10%. I'm torn - I feel I would likely baby a $450 watch whereas the Timex I will wear in any rugged situation without a thought. Will need to see if I get along with the size.


Why not both?

Dig deep....into that wallet


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I think I found the SS 36mm on amazon. $75 new.









Amazon.com: Timex Camper 36 mm Black Dial Watch TW2R58300 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Camper 36 mm Black Dial Watch TW2R58300 and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

With the cream Timex, I can see myself taking it apart and painting the lume on the hands black (would a Sharpie work?). Will see if the silver/white hands are ok to read the time. I’m used to the white face/black hands easy reader and my 34mm black face/white hands field watch so tough acts to follow.


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

There's always love for the Timex! I've been smacking this one around since 1995...and it just keeps on ticking!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> I think I found the SS 36mm on amazon. $75 new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same watch for sale @$40


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I have that same watch for sale @$40


He cannot drive to you for easy returns! 

@GregB interestingly..... I found the Hammy Khaky King the opposite of what I like about Scouts and Waterburys. The dial way too small and crowded. The King is long gone. Never clicked with me at all. I find the proportions and aesthetics of Timex much closer to perfection.

Hammy Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hammy Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Here's next to the TX Allied. 
Hammy vs Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

However, for tonight.. it is the 38 mm Vintage Weekender

Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

GregB said:


> I think I found the SS 36mm on amazon. $75 new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, for what it's worth, I think it's worth it at $75 new. I have quite a few field watches and it's a great one.

Here's a size comparison for you: 36x43mm Timex, 37x43mm Citizen, and 38x47mm Hamilton. This Hamilton has the same case as the newer no-date ones.










Here are some more photos to sway you.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

The Khaki King was never a consideration. The day across the top just doesn’t click with me. The 38mm mechanical is the one I would go for.

Thank you so much for the photos and comparisons. It is so hard gauging size in photos and it seems: 1) I have no idea until I try it on, and, 2) almost every watch on the planet is either too big or too small 😩😜

The Citizen looks the right size on me (local AD has one) but I haven’t pulled the trigger on it. At a bit over $100 (not expensive for me), Eco Drive, and with 100m water resistance, it may be a great alternative (some would say upgrade) to the Timex. I’ve been moving away from black dials lately - just sold my submariner and SKX007 - and so the white Easy Reader or cream metal field have an added appeal. But, I am finding for a classic field watch black may be just fine. The white Hamilton has yellow-lumed hands, so I would likely go with the black dial with date on the Hammy.

The Citizen and the Hammy both have date, which is missing from the Timex. I use the date and watches I have had that lack a date don’t get worn, so the Camper (and Weekender) are out of contention.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a photo comparing cream dials with light and dark hands. If I keep the MF I will need to darken the hands somehow. Legibility is tough with it as it is. Since it's a $40 watch and not a $400 watch, I'd be willing to experiment.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll leave this here.. @GregB


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I'll leave this here.. @GregB
> View attachment 16058914




I think it is too loud...


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a comparison of the four watches.

The field watch on the far right measures a mere 34mm. The two Expeditions measure 37mm. The Easy Reader on the far left measures 35mm. Yes - 35mm - it isn't the 38mm version. I placed it on the far left because of all four it wears the largest and does so by a good margin on the wrist. I was surprised that the two 37mm watches look only slightly larger if at all when worn compared to the 34mm watch. The bezel is larger on the Expeditions and the visible dial is about the same size as the 34mm watch.

I'm considering returning the two Expeditions and just stick with the Easy Reader and call it a day.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew 36.5mm on 6.75" wrist.
Stainless Steel case
No Indiglo
Beveled and domed mineral crystal


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

The J Crew is interesting. Is it still available from J Crew or only 2nd hand now? No date tho 😢


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> The J Crew is interesting. Is it still available from J Crew or only 2nd hand now? No date tho 😢


It is available for Eye Candy only!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

GregB said:


> Here's a comparison of the four watches.
> 
> The field watch on the far right measures a mere 34mm. The two Expeditions measure 37mm. The Easy Reader on the far left measures 35mm. Yes - 35mm - it isn't the 38mm version. I placed it on the far left because of all four it wears the largest and does so by a good margin on the wrist. I was surprised that the two 37mm watches look only slightly larger if at all when worn compared to the 34mm watch. The bezel is larger on the Expeditions and the visible dial is about the same size as the 34mm watch.
> 
> ...


I think you can't go wrong with an Easy Reader. I like Expeditions too, but part of this hobby is finding what works best for you, If the Expedition isn't for you then yes, you can return them and set that money aside while you continue the search. Maybe another Easy Reader?


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been looking at the Weekender (yes, I know - no date and yes I'm waffling and being inconsistent). I found a post in another thread that pointed out that the 35mm Easy Reader wears large, as I have found as well, and the 38mm Weekender with the rehaut wears similar to the 35mm ER.

With that as a lead in, I have question about the Easy Reader. I found Weekenders that have pass through leather straps. The lugs allow for this and curve down allowing even thicker leather straps are no problem.

What about the 35mm Easy Reader? Can it accommodate a leather (even if not a thick one) pass through strap? I'm considering the Easy Reader with military scale, day, snd date and pairing it with a nylon strap for shorts/tee shirt summer wear and have the option to switch to a leather pass through when a smarter casual look is desired (with dark jeans and nice shirt in the evening, etc.). In searching the 'net, I found the pic below that May answer the question as a "Yes" but I'm asking for forum experience with it. I'm basically wondering if I can have all of the information I want (at least the date but the day and 24hr scale are of use to me as well), and have the pass through band versatility of the Weekender.

I have an Easy Reader but not a leather pass through strap to try. here's a photo of an ER with what looks like a thin leather pass through. A thinner strap is fine - I just need one and would have to find just the right one.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

GregB said:


> I've been looking at the Weekender (yes, I know - no date and yes I'm waffling and being inconsistent). I found a post in another thread that pointed out that the 35mm Easy Reader wears large, as I have found as well, and the 38mm Weekender with the rehaut wears similar to the 35mm ER.
> 
> With that as a lead in, I have question about the Easy Reader. I found Weekenders that have pass through leather straps. The lugs allow for this and curve down allowing even thicker leather straps are no problem.
> 
> ...


A thin leather strap should fit the same as a cloth NATO, they are pretty much the same thickness. I have both pass thru leather straps and NATOs on Weekenders. I have used NATOs on Easy Readers. Weekenders are 20mm lug width and Easy Readers are 18mm so unfortunately I don't have an 18mm leather pass thru strap or I would demonstrate. I would order an inexpensive leather strap with a return option and see how you like it.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

The different lug width of Weekender vs. Easy Reader occurred to me as well. I have an ER already and adding another means the straps would be interchangeable between the watches.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Marlin, 1974


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a J Crew that I used a Sharpie on - it's OK as long as you don't get within about 6".










And here's a passel of 35-37mm Timex:


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Ha! The two metal fields I returned today are right in front! Thank you!

The sharpie treatment makes the hands dark alright. Did you just do it for this thread?


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's a pic I took today. The 38mm Easy Reader on the right is too big on me. The ER on the far left is 35mm with a different face than the one I own. The Weekender in the middle has a 38mm case like the larger ER, but as noted in another thread looks closer to the 35mm ER. It does look like it would wear slightly larger than the 35mm ER, but not by much. It may be the rehaut that makes the difference. The store also had what looked like a Weekender with a leather pass through strap but the watch didn't have a rehaut. It looked much larger - like the 38mm ER. It wasn't in a place where I could take a pic.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Here's a J Crew that I used a Sharpie on - it OK as long as you don't get withing about 6".
> 
> View attachment 16060176


Plenty of Timex Love!



GregB said:


> Here's a pic I took today. The 38mm Easy Reader on the right is too big on me. The ER on the far left is 35mm with a different face than the one I own. The Weekender in the middle has a 38mm case like the larger ER, but as noted in another thread looks closer to the 35mm ER. It does look like it would wear slightly larger than the 35mm ER, but not by much. It may be the rehaut that makes the difference. The store also had what looked like a Weekender with a leather pass through strap but the watch didn't have a rehaut. It looked much larger - like the 38mm ER. It wasn't in a place where I could take a pic.
> 
> View attachment 16060265


3 mm is a mile in the watch world..so no.. 35mm is not the same as 38mm.

to make it more comparable.. some of the 38mm dials fit just fine on 40mm cases.

Side to side comparison of 35mm ERs with 38mm ER and Weekender. A World of difference.

However, what I think you see.. is that they use the same size font on the weekender and the ER.. but not on the 38mm ER.. that is much biggger.. that is why you think they are the same.

Size Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Size Comp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

38mm Easy Reader with Titanium bracelet. I wish it had no date.

ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

And since we are on int..... 38 vs 38 with the MIlano.

This is a sweet Milano

Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Wolfsatz -

In your second photo, the Weekender does not have a rehaut. And I agree - it looks and likely wears huge compared to the 35mm ER.

The swichup is a Weekender with a rehaut, which makes it look/likely wear closer to the 35mm ER. The side-by-side I pictured with the Weekender in the middle shows this, but the Weekender is black, which could also make a difference. The Weekender I'm considering, but probably will pass on, is pictured here - note the rehaut.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregB said:


> Wolfsatz -
> 
> In your second photo, the Weekender does not have a rehaut. And I agree - it looks and likely wears huge compared to the 35mm ER.
> 
> ...


you can clearly see that the spacing between the 1 and the 15 on the 35mm is almost touching.. while the spacing of the 38 mm even with the rehaut... is bigger. However, if you like it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes, the poor thread must now suffer through more of my endless proselytizing:

This is the T-Series - discontinued.
One like this will set you back $35-50 on eBay, but it is a much better watch than an ER or Weekender.

38mm
SS
Indiglo
Most legible dial I have at 36-38mm 
Chapter ring with semi-circular cut-outs
"T" on the seconds hand
Pointed and creased hands
"Hammered" finish - not brushed or blasted.
Single-domed crystal, ever so slight
My favorite Timex case for actual use.

Pictured on my thin-flat 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Minty Expedition 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Weekender on a Sunday funday.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jdm
atlantis 100


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

GregB said:


> The sharpie treatment makes the hands dark alright. Did you just do it for this thread?


Nah, I did it so I could read the thing without glasses.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

big question: is the bezel dynamic or static? T2N662


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> big question: is the bezel dynamic or static? T2N662


I would have guessed static, but something tells me you are going to say I'm wrong.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> I would have guessed static, but something tells me you are going to say I'm wrong.


haha surprise! it's a functional bezel. and isn't that amazing? hehe.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm doing a Timex Electro-mechanical theme week just because I like these so much. Here is a 1970 model.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

MiggyD87 - 

Is the cream field watch currently made? What size is it? It looks perfect - would like it with a date, but really like it as it is if it’s the right size.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> MiggyD87 -
> 
> Is the cream field watch currently made? What size is it? It looks perfect - would like it with a date, but really like it as it is if it's the right size.


It's not made. It's a custom I made. The case is stainless steel, 36mm diameter with fixed spring bars so Natos or perlons only.

Also use "@" followed by the members name and they should get a notification for the future.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electro-mechanical theme week day two, a 1979 Timex Electric. I just got this one and spent some time yesterday bringing it back to life.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Brought the rally out today


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tuesday Q-uesday + filters


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader bold.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Trying my ER on tan nylon.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cuttalossa said:


> View attachment 16064157


Lovely!

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One of the very few Timex watches that it is actually on the OEM strap. Quite dig it too.

#TX MK1 Steel (the rare one with no lume)

TXMk1 Steel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

For day 3 of my Electro-mechanical theme week...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

amazon frequently ships timex in padded envelopes. i've sent back a few crushed boxes myself. and kept a few at a discount. when this was listed for $6, i took a chance feeling it's not much to lose, and even was eligible for a return. scored! it's only a $40 watch online, the most basic model expedition ever, but worth $6 for sure.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Reissue Circa 2010 on SS bracelet 
TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Day 4 of my Electro-mechanical theme week. 1971 Timex Electric.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

* TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Revisited my old Timex box.
I am 99.9% positive i have not seen anyone post one here at least in past 3 years.
Timex Expedition digital compass. Interestingly it has functional bezel, cammo case and it's October 2004


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Day 5 of my Electro-mechanical theme week. This one is from 1979 and interestingly it lacks a seconds hand but still can be heaed ticking away at 28,800 bph.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an early todd snyder.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender must be the Official watch for Fridays!

Yummy Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Afternoon strap change


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Background Change 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like watches with no date,
On the other hand, 
I don't really like the way my new phone amps up my pics -


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#StrapChange and a Dinner Run
#Pupusas for Dinner
Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

#Weekender Chrono Weekend
TGIF TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

#Pupusa 
Pupusa TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

German backset electric, tech courtesy of Laco


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Have a good weekend Droogs.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1, a favorite for weekend working around the house.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

NOS 1971 electric, serviced and strong.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@ApostatePipe 
meet Bam Bam. a hulky chrono

this one would look great on your 8inch wrist.

Bam Bam by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Another Classic that has a bigger case for manly wrists 
TX Exp 100WR Complaint by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@schumacher62 is your *Timex x Keone Nunes. SS or Brass cased?*


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @schumacher62 is your *Timex x Keone Nunes. SS or Brass cased?*


I am pretty sure they are brass cases.. based on the scout.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I am pretty sure they are brass cases.. based on the scout.


and your sureness comes from ?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> and your sureness comes from ?












Companies only brag about "stainless steel back" when the rest of the watch isn't.

Also...it's a scout case, which you and I both know is brass.

Also this:


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sticking with an MK1 this weekend, but changed from the green to the black.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16074066
> 
> 
> Companies only brag about "stainless steel back" when the rest of the watch isn't.
> ...


as if Timex does not make about..... one major error per release...

Between and Dial and the leather strap.... seems a pretty good price for a Mod. Which they didn't put a date on that one. ?‍♂ The Mossy Oak Dial is also finally discounted, which would fit the bigger W'bury case.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 17J mechanical


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16074293


such a great design. it's hard to believe they're not sold out in a year. it's a delight having one, and i'm happy you've got one in the collection.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> such a great design. it's hard to believe they're not sold out in a year. it's a delight having one, and i'm happy you've got one in the collection.


I believe they are not sold out because the price is $189, while other Q models have dropped to $99-120. Most see it as an overly expensive Q.

I would love to know how many were made, as it's apparently Limited Edition. (That means nothing for most brands, so that's why I'm curious)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I would love to know how many were made, as it's apparently Limited Edition. (That means nothing for most brands, so that's why I'm curious)


i recall 1600 made for the first collab. they clearly have bumped that up for the second offering. plus, there are like 20 other Q colorways to choose from this time around haha. still out of all those others, it's the best looking.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Time(x) for the weekend!


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This Timex on a bund for the weekend. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maguirejp said:


> This Timex on a bund for the weekend. Cheers from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 16074713


Awesombe Combo 


patunsorted said:


> Time(x) for the weekend!
> View attachment 16074579


Very nice! Like the strap and second hand matching. You've both earned a special invitation to post here









When the Strap makes the watch WHOLE! A Tribute!


Very nice Pandahish Racing Chrono. Care to mention the model number? Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph CA0641-16X




www.watchuseek.com





TX Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

Timex Adventurer - early Indiglo watch - October 1994 date code (B0) - Works great except no more glow in the Indiglo


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This is my SAT Andros - I'd forgotten:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Doug Ruby said:


> Timex Adventurer - early Indiglo watch - October 1994 date code (B0) - Works great except no more glow in the Indiglo
> 
> View attachment 16075032


I had an epic struggle with a green version of that watch.
Bought it for less than $1 at a garage sale and tried to kill it for 20 years.
It was a serious battle - hanging it in my shower (doesn't everyone need military time in their showers?) for 12 years finally got it to stop.


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

cayabo said:


> I had an epic struggle with a green version of that watch.
> Bought it for less than $1 at a garage sale and tried to kill it for 20 years.
> It was a serious battle - hanging it in my shower (doesn't everyone need military time in their showers?) for 12 years finally got it to stop.


I can't give this away. I actually think it is the ugliest watch in my collection. I never wear it. Instead, it hangs on my music stand to be used to time my practice sessions (I play euphonium). BUT, you are correct. Really hard to break. The only cheaper watch in my collection is a "Waltham Diamond" that I bought for $20 at CVS a number of years ago. It also works well, but actually is cheaper in terms of construction and water resistance. Fortunately not quite as ugly. One of my best looking dress watches is this Timex, a 1st generation 1964 Timex/Laco electric:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Doug Ruby said:


> I can't give this away. I actually think it is the ugliest watch in my collection. I never wear it. Instead, it hangs on my music stand to be used to time my practice sessions (I play euphonium). BUT, you are correct. Really hard to break. The only cheaper watch in my collection is a "Waltham Diamond" that I bought for $20 at CVS a number of years ago. It also works well, but actually is cheaper in terms of construction and water resistance. Fortunately not quite as ugly. One of my best looking dress watches is this Timex, a 1st generation 1964 Timex/Laco electric:
> 
> View attachment 16075307


Euphonium, Adventurer & a strong ulna - that's how you pull all the chicks.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Lots of people get upset when the second hand of a Timex doesn't hit all the indices precisely...
After posting this pic, I noticed the date was off by 9 days, and I'm not bothered at all.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Katmai 10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

cayabo said:


> Lots of people get upset when the second hand of a Timex doesn't hit all the indices precisely...
> After posting this pic, I noticed the date was off by 9 days, and I'm not bothered at all.
> 
> View attachment 16077762


Cayabo, which model Timex is that. I really like it. I have been looking at the Seiko SSB031. I like the screwin crown/push buttons. However, does the chronometer seconds hand just go in full second increments or 1/5 second like many of the Mecha-Quartz chronometers?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Doug Ruby said:


> Cayabo, which model Timex is that. I really like it. I have been looking at the Seiko SSB031. I like the screwin crown/push buttons. However, does the chronometer seconds hand just go in full second increments or 1/5 second like many of the Mecha-Quartz chronometers?


Strangely, these don't ever go by model number, as it is very difficult to figure out unless you have the original plastic stand the watch was sold on.
So, they're generally called SR927W chronos, due to the battery call-out on the back.

One of my favorite Timex.

I prefer the one with numbers and concentric rings in the subdials:










These are very nice. Build quality is a step above your everyday Easy Readers/Scouts.
Here's a thread about them: TIMEX: SR927W Chronographs Circa 2000 - any of them

The pushers look like they screw in, but it's not true. The crown does screw down though.
This is a center-sweep chrono (Tachymeter is useable) which moves in full-seconds - the "real" seconds hand is in the small 6 o'clock dial.
These cases housed different movements, so you have to be careful when purchasing.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I believe this version has a movement that requires an SW920 battery and the chrono 1/10th-seconds in the 6 o'clock dial.
(rendering the Tachymeter useless)


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

cayabo said:


> I believe this version has a movement that requires an SW920 battery and the chrono 1/10th-seconds in the 6 o'clock dial.
> (rendering the Tachymeter useless)
> 
> View attachment 16077881


Oh very nice! Reminds me of the Pulsar RAF chrono. Probably sized better than the current Pulsar re-issue.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Almost makes me think that's a Seiko movement, as the layout is very close to a Pulsar chrono I have. Except the running seconds is at 9 and the chrono hour counter is at 6.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I prefer the one with numbers and concentric rings in the subdials:
> 
> View attachment 16077847


well me too.. but I've found one that is numberless

TX SR927 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

🔼12,000!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Glorified Scout

Allied

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am enjoying this inexpensive piece at the moment....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> I am enjoying this inexpensive piece at the moment....
> View attachment 16081688


 i got that watch too and I love how well it built for a resin case. it is one of my very first timex purchases and still going stong on its original battery after 5. years.

but today is MK1 time

Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 100, 37mm and aluminum cased, on a new vintage perlon strap.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad to hear the battery life is good. I've had this one since 2016. I can't remember if I have had to swap the battery or not.


Wolfsatz said:


> i got that watch too and I love how well it built for a resin case. it is one of my very first timex purchases and still going stong on its original battery after 5. years.
> 
> but today is MK1 time
> 
> Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

t minus said:


> Glad to hear the battery life is good. I've had this one since 2016. I can't remember if I have had to swap the battery or not.


TX Garditionist Trilogy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Timex Shock Analog by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Bayman. i'm hungry for a "like" from @Wolfsatz

exceedingly rare, that.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Bayman. i'm hungry for a "like" from @Wolfsatz
> 
> exceedingly rare, that.


How about a  instead... I was waiting for you to answer my question on the Keone. LOL not much of a diver fan, but those monsterish teeth and no date... yummy!

I would've love to see a 12 hour bezel version of this; to make it a pseudo GMT.

Me wearing an aquatic Lobster 
Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> How about a  instead... I was waiting for you to answer my question on the Keone. LOL not much of a diver fan, but those monsterish teeth and no date... yummy!
> 
> I would've love to see a 12 hour bezel version of this; to make it a pseudo GMT.
> 
> ...


@miggyd87 beat me to answering you! and his reply was quite comprehensive with charts and graphs and other documented proofs haha!

no offense meant. thanks for the love.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> @miggyd87 beat me to answering you! and his reply was quite comprehensive with charts and graphs and other documented proofs haha!
> 
> no offense meant. thanks for the love.


and that Keone went from being under 40 to being $49.95 ... they have all three color schemes


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> and that Keone went from being under 40 to being $49.95 ... they have all three color schemes


it's a great watch. i love the paler blue dial but i feel the "teeth" pointing inward rather than outward is a far better design/aesthetic.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I found these on clearance for $11 each. 😊


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I found these on clearance for $11 each. ?
> View attachment 16083340


Not a bad price... are these expeditions given the pseudo bezel? they look more like Marathons.. but for that price seems a good deal.

@schumacher62 I just don't like the brass case.... would make it perfect mod to a proper SS case with that dial.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not a bad price... are these expeditions given the pseudo bezel? they look more like Marathons.. but for that price seems a good deal.


Thanks! Perhaps you could help with the model. The regular price was marked $27 and they had "Walmart Exclusive" stickers on them. There is no actual compass in either one of them. ? I like them so much I'm kicking myself for passing on the $22 Ironman that was with them on the shelf.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Thanks! Perhaps you could help with the model. The regular price was marked $27 and they had "Walmart Exclusive" stickers on them. There is no actual compass in either one of them. ? I like them so much I'm kicking myself for passing on the $22 Ironman that was with them on the shelf.
> 
> View attachment 16083734





fresh eddie fresh said:


> Thanks! Perhaps you could help with the model. The regular price was marked $27 and they had "Walmart Exclusive" stickers on them. There is no actual compass in either one of them. ? I like them so much I'm kicking myself for passing on the $22 Ironman that was with them on the shelf.
> 
> View attachment 16083734


The model number is that one in the middle below the Timex TW something something... can't see it on my current monitor. does not let me magnify the picture.

for that price they are very good. IMs are also really good at that price.

i think is this one









Timex Men's DGTL Rugged 46mm Watch – Gray & Black Case with Black Resin Strap - Walmart.com


Arrives by Thu, Nov 4 Buy Timex Men's DGTL Rugged 46mm Watch – Gray & Black Case with Black Resin Strap at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> The model number is that one in the middle below the Timex TW something something... can't see it on my current monitor. does not let me magnify the picture.
> 
> for that price they are very good. IMs are also really good at that price.


Thanks again! I'm usually over in F17 so I'm not as knowledgeable on Timexes. The model numbers are:
TW5M41200
TW5M41100

I really like these... they are super light and really easy to read.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Today I put on the old specs to make sure the date was correct.
Fast forward to PM and I take my picture only to find the date has clicked over, sigh...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Today I put on the old specs to make sure the date was correct.
> Fast forward to PM and I take my picture only to find the date has clicked over, sigh...
> 
> View attachment 16084015


Been there ... done that ...have the T shirt... but at least you didn't get a ticket infraction from the ??? @Miggyd87 WUS police. Run !!!! .

he is slow though! I heard he does his patrols on a moped ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd like to buy @schumacher62 a coke!

that Q looks pretty sweet


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> I'd like to buy @schumacher62 a coke!
> 
> that Q looks pretty sweet


much obliged @Wolfsatz!
i like the Sprite in you!


----------



## drw50 (Aug 29, 2020)

The Honda Civic or Toyota Tercel of watches, right?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

drw50 said:


> The Honda Civic or Toyota Tercel of watches, right?


Well,, Toyota just won the 24 Hours of Lemans.. so I'll take it as a very high compliment... and Honda is giving Merc a run for its money in F1 and perhaps will win the F1 championship.

but really depends on your pockets! I would define it more like a Toyota Avalon!

don't knock them until you try them.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

drw50 said:


> The Honda Civic or Toyota Tercel of watches, right?


here's the right chrono to time the 24 of LeMans next year! 
IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Old Q


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

indiglo cooler than most. except that the hands aren't back-illuminated, which is why indiglo is useful, mainly.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Indigo Flieger


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x goopimade "reversed sundial" in olive/bronze.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x universal overall. what are the critical or most productive hours of your day?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16087291


spectacular paul! of course i love the vintage perlon


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1998 ReefGear


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Strap doing the Honors of another American Classic!!

A15 on Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16088169
> 
> 1998 ReefGear


Very cool - combines a lot of styles as well as movement types.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Classic Easy Reader


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Some of you maybe (just maybe...) interested in this. I think it's a good deal at $64.










I always wanted one but alas, I had a very recent Aragon purchase.


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

Saw this little beauty at the Zappos store in Louisville for $60. It really is beautiful.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Did you get it, @Jdivitto?

Wearing this 35mm no-date Easy Reader today. I like it except for its timekeeping; it loses almost half a second a day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Jdivitto said:


> Saw this little beauty at the Zappos store in Louisville for $60. It really is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 16089284


That is a deal not to miss...... 
hope you got it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

if anyone is looking for an interesting limited collab by a brilliant design guy in portland oregon. priced right, 800 pieces made. draplin design.





__





Draplin Design Co.: DDC-200 "TIMEX x DDC Standard Issue Scout Watch" Fifth Edition






www.draplin.com


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Green or blue? Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Sir-Guy said:


> Did you get it, @Jdivitto?
> 
> Wearing this 35mm no-date Easy Reader today. I like it except for its timekeeping; it loses almost half a second a day.


That's only only about 15 seconds a month. It's not perfect but honestly it's not bad.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sir-Guy said:


> Green or blue? Which do you guys prefer?


They both look great. That's the best thing about having multiple straps, its like having a new watch each time you change them.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

James Haury said:


> That's only only about 15 seconds a month. It's not perfect but honestly it's not bad.


True, but most of mine do better. Check out the timekeeping of this 36mm Mk1 Camper.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Green or blue? Which do you guys prefer?


💚


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Jdivitto said:


> Saw this little beauty at the Zappos store in Louisville for $60. It really is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 16089284


nice catch! think it's about usd60 anywhere else...


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

manolito said:


> nice catch! think it's about usd60 anywhere else...


i mean usd200+ anywhere else, not usd60. sorry.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16090879


Nice strap!


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Did you get it, @Jdivitto?
> 
> Wearing this 35mm no-date Easy Reader today. I like it except for its timekeeping; it loses almost half a second a day.


No, didn't get it. Three reasons...1) I already have a very similar 35mm vintage gold watch. 2) Zappos store sells returned goods and has a no return policy. I don't know if it was returned because the buyer didn't realize how small 34mm was or if it's defective. At least with their shoes, you can walk around the store for a bit. 3) At 34mm, it's REALLY small. I'm not a fan of big clown size watches, but the smallest I would ever consider is 35 or 36mm.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice strap!


thanks Barton Canvas .....


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on the last day of august.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my first ironman! and my first timex chrono (sort of, i've had two others but have never wanted to keep them) fresh battery and the chrono was working when i had the case back off. now only the elapsed seconds work with the crown out pushing either pusher. indiglo works. hm&#8230;i'll have to figure this out&#8230;


----------



## AirKing73 (Aug 6, 2021)

Sir-Guy said:


> Green or blue? Which do you guys prefer?


Green


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> my first ironman! and my first timex chrono (sort of, i've had two others but have never wanted to keep them) fresh battery and the chrono was working when i had the case back off. now only the elapsed seconds work with the crown out pushing either pusher. indiglo works. hm&#8230;i'll have to figure this out&#8230;


you can also align the chrono hands.... that's an interesting ironman.... never seen one with Analog only.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> you can also align the chrono hands.... that's an interesting ironman.... never seen one with Analog only.


thanks aldo. can't get the align to function now. after the new battery and before i replaced the battery retainer, i aligned with no issue. chrono worked, start-stop-reset. after the battery retainer is installed none of it works haha. puzzling.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> thanks aldo. can't get the align to function now. after the new battery and before i replaced the battery retainer, i aligned with no issue. chrono worked, start-stop-reset. after the battery retainer is installed none of it works haha. puzzling.


worth trying again... try removing battery and resetting again. I think is worth trying again. if it was working previously, should be no reason that it has stopped.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

for those that like the milano. the Todd Snyder reissue.. or the more original reissue

TX Reissue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

some may like the Caravelle take on it at a very good price for a 40mm SS case


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> you can also align the chrono hands.... that's an interesting ironman.... never seen one with Analog only.


They pushed several models in late 2000s. I have analog alarm chrono from 2008. Integrated straps prevented me from expanding collection of them. Look cool. I think they had bracelet model too.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy Wednesday everyone. Timex Southview.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> thanks aldo. can't get the align to function now. after the new battery and before i replaced the battery retainer, i aligned with no issue. chrono worked, start-stop-reset. after the battery retainer is installed none of it works haha. puzzling.


That is puzzling. 
It works when the battery is in and the retainer is not - that's good news.

If you have the time, post a pic of this battery-movement-retainer situation.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> That is puzzling.
> If you take the back off and it works fine then that's great news.
> 
> Maybe a short taking place when the back is pressed on? A bit of paper to covering the back may stop that??
> Maybe the battery contact is being lost when the back is pressed on? I'd be suspicious of the side (+) contact. A bit of bending should cure that??


someone else mentioned the casio trick: grounding the positive side of the battery to metal in/on the case. after that, i'll remove/replace the battery and try again.

thanks for the feedback Vonn!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> someone else mentioned the casio trick: grounding the positive side of the battery to metal in/on the case. after that, i'll remove/replace the battery and try again.
> 
> thanks for the feedback Vonn!


Sorry, I hadn't read all your posts before I replied.

"Resetting" Timex quartz has only worked for me on the Perpetuals and Digitals - never seemed to help 3-hand or chronos...

Obviously, the retainer is doing something and that is probably only 1 of 2 things - short or loss of contact...
The other less likely scenario would be that the retainer is moving the movement to the far side of the case which causes the stem to move out slightly into the "stop/adjust" position - a bit of paper wedging can help test that.

Got a pic?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Sorry, I hadn't read all your posts before I replied.
> 
> "Resetting" Timex quartz has only worked for me on the Perpetuals and Digitals - never seemed to help 3-hand or chronos...
> 
> ...


great observations vonn. i'll snap a pic when i get home, and again, thank you and aldo for chiming in with your expertise!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Timex Q Now Comes in Green and Blue*
"If you can't afford a solid-gold Submariner to go along with your mustache and your chest hair, you should rock one of these instead."

https://www.gearpatrol.com/watches/a37404946/q-timex-watch-green-dial-blue-dial/


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Indiglo92 said:


> *The Timex Q Now Comes in Green and Blue*
> "If you can't afford a solid-gold Submariner to go along with your mustache and your chest hair, you should rock one of these instead."
> 
> https://www.gearpatrol.com/watches/a37404946/q-timex-watch-green-dial-blue-dial/


Hulkish Green is . Wolf approves... do they sell this with the proper shaver then ?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

It has its place when it’s trying to be Timex and not something else. In my opinion.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

justinloos88 said:


> It has its place when it's trying to be Timex and not something else. In my opinion.


And from out of left field comes the throw...

.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Take it Easy everyone. Timex Easy Reader.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16096624


you got good taste Mr!
Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mechanical.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16098596


This watch is very well done.
Even though it is a simple 3-hander with no exceptional componentry.

The brushed case is strong,
the lettering is simple yet bold,
the hands are similarly well-executed,
even the date wheel is well integrated and
the crystal gasket blends in -
the whole is greater than the sum of the parts.

Of course, I can complain... I don't like the gray on the sides of the strap.
And it would look killer with a single-domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> This watch is very well done.
> Even though it is a simple 3-hander with no exceptional componentry.
> 
> The brushed case is strong,
> ...


Thanks. The dial would benefit from being a slightly lighter shade of grey in my opinion. But that's a minor niggle, it's a looker alright. ?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I actually enjoy my watches much more when I take a pic everyday and then see them up close and in detail:


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


>


Thanks for posting, love Timex Electrics.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mrs Wallace MilSpec ready to tackle the weekend

Mrs Wallace MilSpec by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I remember a few years ago a discussion on some of the many TX threads.. perhaps this one, about the loud ticking noise of some TX watches and recall that @cayabo mentioned that leaving multiple watches in a box or drawer he could hear the tickers in a sweet harmony. This video may explain the why. Very interesting video that catch my attention about the secret of synch!

TX W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fixed spring bar NATO adaptation















Rotates the bulk to the underside of the wrist.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Getting ready for yard work.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Getting ready for yard work.
> 
> View attachment 16100765


you beat me to it...

Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

I love my Timex. It doesn't get as much wrist time as it used to but this thing has been through hell and it just keeps on ticking. Not too shabby for a $38 investment.

2015









Today


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

When I realized this morning that me and the 2 boys were all wearing Timex today.

Cool!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Not my sale
Vintage (1979) Timex Q
*Sold for $102*

















Vintage 1970s Timex Skin-Diver Quartz Mens Wristwatch Day Date Running | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1970s Timex Skin-Diver Quartz Mens Wristwatch Day Date Running at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 16103788


a great look. how did you remove the casing finish? was it pvd or plated?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tough day working in the yard with my trusty Ironman.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> a great look. how did you remove the casing finish? was it pvd or plated?


Mainly a fingernail buffing stick - the kind with 4 different grits.
You can still see plating in the hard to reach corners.
Tried muriatic acid, 100% acetic (glacial) acid, old battery acid - any acid I could find. 
Mostly they did nothing. The muriatic acid did make manual removal easier.
It was plated. And pretty well plated, I might add.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T49962 - No mods, just a strap off another Scout.
I believe this came out in 2014 as an "Affordable Heritage Field Wristwatch".
Timex has sure changed a lot in the last 7 years.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Tough day working in the yard with my trusty Ironman.
> 
> View attachment 16104976


These are from yesterday .. I spent many hours taking plants from pots to a raised bed. Trying to find a good balance between too crowded.. but also color thought the seasons from Spring - Fall

currently about to bloom some Dhalias. High recommend adding any type of Baloon Flowers.. very resilient to heat and humidity (lots of water) and they just keep on blooming.

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Allied Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electric Dynabeat








e


----------



## hort22 (Jan 23, 2020)

i noticed my weekender chrono had stopped working so i picked up a battery and replaced it...the chrono and indiglo work on the watch but the second hand doesn't move and obviously isn't keeping time.

is there any fix to this or time to find a replacement?

with no timex forum figured i give it a shot here.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hort22 said:


> i noticed my weekender chrono had stopped working so i picked up a battery and replaced it...the chrono and indiglo work on the watch but the second hand doesn't move and obviously isn't keeping time.
> 
> is there any fix to this or time to find a replacement?
> 
> with no timex forum figured i give it a shot here.


Sorry if this is insulting, no offense meant... but this needs to be gotten out of the way first...

The center big "seconds" hand is part of the chronograph and doesn't move unless the chrono is started.
The real seconds are in the 6 0-clock sub-dial.

The first thing I'd verify is that the stem is in the right position - move it in and out slightly while watching the seconds hand.
A better check would be to remove the stem entirely and then put the battery back in and see if it starts up.

Timex are very robust - giving it a sharp wack can only help - I'd be inclined to think this would help if it were a battery contact issue.

Good luck.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Military Field (MK1)

I used to hate this case with its straight hooded lugs, it's much less offensive now.
Conversely, I love the dial and hands.
Wish it said "100 METERS" and had no date.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Military Field (MK1)
> 
> I used to hate this case with its straight hooded lugs, it's much less offensive now.
> Conversely, I love the dial and hands.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^. The dial even with the 50m is sublime.... I can't get past the fake timing bezel ^^^^^


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

How often do your Timex watches have the second hand line up correctly with the markers when it ticks? I have 4 Timex watches and only on one is the second hand correctly aligned.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

hort22 said:


> i noticed my weekender chrono had stopped working so i picked up a battery and replaced it...the chrono and indiglo work on the watch but the second hand doesn't move and obviously isn't keeping time.
> 
> is there any fix to this or time to find a replacement?
> 
> with no timex forum figured i give it a shot here.


I can't give you a fix. But the same thing happened to me with one Exp Chrono. That one, the battery was replaced by a Jeweler... kind of weird. Same thing, the Indiglo worked beautifully.

For the price you can find them via the bay.... just replace it.

Today is 36 Camper Tuesday

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hort22 (Jan 23, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Sorry if this is insulting, no offense meant... but this needs to be gotten out of the way first...
> 
> The center big "seconds" hand is part of the chronograph and doesn't move unless the chrono is started.
> The real seconds are in the 6 0-clock sub-dial.
> ...


none taken...yah the small second hand is what is stuck.

chrono works and resets like it always has...ill take a look at the stem


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Eltrebor said:


> How often do your Timex watches have the second hand line up correctly with the markers when it ticks? I have 4 Timex watches and only on one is the second hand correctly aligned.


The M905 movement (3-hand with date used in larger Timex) has slop in the seconds hand, so it can't "line up" correctly. 
It can stop anywhere within about a 1/5 second of sweep.

This can be demonstrated by holding your watch by the end of the strap and watching the seconds hand hit the bottom of the indices as it goes down past the 3 and up past the 9.
Then you can hold it upside down by the other strap and note that, once again, gravity makes the hand come to rest towards the bottom, and now opposite side, of the indices.

This is an excellent way to spend time when you're in the men's.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

hort22 said:


> none taken...yah the small second hand is what is stuck.
> 
> chrono works and resets like it always has...ill take a look at the stem


Maybe your battery is out of position and causing some binding?

I guess another possibility is that something has got into the works, front or back.
Could even be something between the dial and movement.

Timex dials are held onto the movement by a couple of pins pressed into 1-way-levered holes (the levers are contacts for Indiglo).
The dial can separate which allows the gear-train/date-wheel to get out of position. This is very rare.

BTW - If you replaced the battery yourself, removing the stem is a much easier task.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A trilogy

Scout / Allied / Mk1 or as I call them
Scout / Glorified Scout / Mk1 Gem
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Spent the last 10 minutes fiddling with the date... trying to get the 7 to show properly... only to arrive to the same position

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Finding B position on this one to activate the quick date is PITA

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Tuesday by


If you showed me that strap and said "Pair it with something and make the combo look good" I'd raise my forearm vertically and wave you off.

Surprisingly nice combo (though adding the sleeve might be cheating).


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^. The dial even with the 50m is sublime.... I can't get past the fake timing bezel ^^^^^


I gave my 12 year old, not a WIS in the least, an Expedition ana-digi with N - S - E - W on the bezel.
He loves it. 
But even with his very low horologic interest and experience he has to add "but the ring should spin or they need to get rid of the letters".


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> If you showed me that strap and said "Pair it with something and make the combo look good" I'd raise my forearm vertically and wave you off.
> 
> Surprisingly nice combo (though adding the sleeve might be cheating).


well .. perhaps not the same apple to apple comparison. but my first shot was without the shirt on... usually I try not to get anything to get in the way.... But I happen to be wearing this one that had just become one of my favorite 'Hang Ten' solar long sleeve intended for surfers.. but does supremely well in the garden too.

Here's the first take.. indoors which I did not like much. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Then the color of the shift does compliment the color of the strap/dial.. so it was well intended there. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Now this is a beautiful Quartz.









Q Timex 1978 Reissue Day-Date Round Dial 35mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

It's certainly pretty, but I have no idea where they got $170. This is a hit watch for $39.99.

Where do they make this thing? The battery cover has a bump for something like a 357, but it clearly states it takes a CR2016. Is the bump fake?


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> It's certainly pretty, but I have no idea where they got $170. This is a hit watch for $39.99.
> 
> Where do they make this thing? The battery cover has a bump for something like a 357, but it clearly states it takes a CR2016. Is the bump fake?


I agree, the price is insane.


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

My fathers-in-law swears by them, and I’ve worn several Indiglos through Iraq/Afghan.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> It's certainly pretty, but I have no idea where they got $170.


_*
Milking the Cow.... Milking the Cow!!! *_


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> It's certainly pretty, but I have no idea where they got $170. This is a hit watch for $39.99.
> 
> Where do they make this thing? The battery cover has a bump for something like a 357, but it clearly states it takes a CR2016. Is the bump fake?


it's not "fake," it's an authentic design reissue to the original watch. you may as well call the entire watch fake haha

even the dial code at the bottom is authentic: the original came with an M56 movement, and this watch reflects that original down to the (wrong) numbers. i think it's fab, and perfectly sized at 35mm.


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Proto-ironman today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> The battery cover has a bump for something like a 357, but it clearly states it takes a CR2016. Is the bump fake?


I read this as "CR 2015 E-CELL"
First, a CR 2015 is a fictional battery - seriously, it doesn't exist.
Second, are non-E cells available?
At least they weren't so gauche as to put "SUPERLATIVE" anywhere on it...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I assumed "E-CELL" was a reference to how Timex referred to batteries as "energy cells" (Type A, Type B, etc) during the electric and early quartz eras.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 in black.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I read this as "CR 2015 E-CELL"
> First, a CR 2015 is a fictional battery - seriously, it doesn't exist.
> Second, are non-E cells available?
> At least they weren't so gauche as to put "SUPERLATIVE" anywhere on it...
> ...


It looks like it says CR2016 to me-a real cell designation.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> It looks like it says CR2016 to me-a real cell designation.


Downloaded it, manipulated the contrast and sharpness, and indeed it does say CR2016.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> It looks like it says CR2016 to me-a real cell designation.


well.. it is not like Timex hasn't come up before with fake gadgetry. Interesting photo.... you can see a 6 .. or a 5.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)

I was skeptical when I first ordered this, but it checked a few boxes I was looking for and I decided to go for it. After wearing it for a few days I love it. New Waterbury 39mm auto. The online stock pix and mine understate the silver dial. Strap seems a little thin and will probably need an upgrade but we'll see how long I can ride this one out. (Excuse the arm scab from yardwork!)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like a new expedition sierra available. 41mm case, 100m, and a bit of a chapter ring. Anyone see one in the flesh?


















Expedition North Sierra 41mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Our Expedition® watches have been an outdoor-adventure mainstay for years now, and this update brings fresh appeal to a trail-ready classic. Featuring our much-loved INDIGLO® backlight and luminescent hands on the military-inspired dial, it’s as easy to read at midnight as it is at high noon...




www.timex.com


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

emveezee said:


> Looks like a new expedition sierra available. 41mm case, 100m, and a bit of a chapter ring. Anyone see one in the flesh?
> 
> View attachment 16112925
> 
> ...


Those are the new steel cased ones?

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

emveezee said:


> Looks like a new expedition sierra available. 41mm case, 100m, and a bit of a chapter ring. Anyone see one in the flesh?
> 
> View attachment 16112925
> 
> ...


Is this the Scout we've all been waiting for? for $100?

If it is 41mm, then that's not a Scout case.
If it is stainless steel, then that's not a Scout case.
The side-view of the lugs doesn't look like a Scout case.
And the 100M WR isn't Scout-casish at all.

I'm a huge fan of that chapter ring = T-Retro style.
Not a huge fan of the lack of contrast between the hands and dial.

Very interesting.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

emveezee said:


> Looks like a new expedition sierra available. 41mm case, 100m, and a bit of a chapter ring. Anyone see one in the flesh?
> 
> View attachment 16112925
> 
> ...


$100 bux? Yoooo. My 40mm Scout was $40 at Target two weeks ago. This has a SS case and a rehaut over that? Okie dokie.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like there are 7 new "Expedition Sierra" models.
3 of them are 41mm and $100, the other 4 are 40mm Scout cases and cost $80....

I like the contrast of the dark dialed SS Sierra:
The 2-color dial is nice;
and a date-wheel that has matching font and color... what's going on here?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's an old T-Series that they've borrowed round chapter ring cut-outs from -
though the Sierra chapter ring appears to have a conical/flat shape rater than the concave/dished shape of the T-Retro.
This watch is also 41mm and stainless steel. 
Too bad the single-domed crystal didn't make the jump.



















The shape of the lugs on the Sierra 41mm seem to be taken from the MK1 36mm camper/Nigel Cabourn Naval:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Navi Depth today. Great underrated 38mm Timex, I like this a lot better than the Q. Quiet and also has one of the best lume among my Timex watches.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the colors here. Nice. Except the usual any-color-date-wheel-you-want-as-long-as-it's-black-or-white.



cayabo said:


> Looks like there are 7 new "Expedition Sierra" models.
> 3 of them are 41mm and $100, the other 4 are 40mm Scout cases and cost $80....
> 
> I like the contrast of the dark dialed SS Sierra:
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

emveezee said:


> I like the colors here. Nice. Except the usual any-color-date-wheel-you-want-as-long-as-it's-black-or-white.


The dial can't be a super dark saturated black since Indiglo has to get through. Though I guess they could make the date-wheel textured and a bit gray to match.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

New silicone straps with matching colour stitching for my late 1970s Marlins.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Is this the Scout we've all been waiting for? for $100?
> 
> If it is 41mm, then that's not a Scout case.
> If it is stainless steel, then that's not a Scout case.
> ...


another glorified scout!!! however, the Sierra designation has been used to note 'shock' proof in some previous models. so.. perhaps not as glorified.. but even then... not for a Benji. I do like the chapter ring. 41mm is also a very nice size. In the meantime.... better than Scout

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Green MK1 on the wrist today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

What's this then?
A *Solar *Timex with a 
*stainless steel case
sapphire crystal???*
100M Wr,
Screw down back,
36mm, 
and a bunch of blather about it somehow being "earth friendly".

When I wished for a watch like this from Timex, I wished they'd apply the same genius they did when they revolutionized the watch industry with value,
instead this is being offered at $160... and they're selling out...


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> What's this then?
> A *Solar *Timex with a
> *stainless steel case
> sapphire crystal???*
> ...


Heard there is a handwound version coming too.

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills looking 1. at these prices and 2. at the enthusiasm. Just really hands in the air, lol.


----------



## Computantis (Feb 18, 2021)

Sir-Guy said:


> I'm showing Timex some love today. On my third one by early afternoon.
> 
> Started off with this 35mm no date Easy Reader:
> 
> ...


This looks like the perfect field watch. Reminds me of Vietnam-era military watches that were issued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Heard there is a handwound version coming too.
> 
> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills looking 1. at these prices and 2. at the enthusiasm. Just really hands in the air, lol.


I'm in the Timex ≡ Value boat, and there's not too many passengers left...










Back in the day, a Timex was as good at keeping time as an expensive watch, but they created value through superior design-for-manufacture.
Then they invented Indiglo and created the Ironman - pretty good stuff.

Somehow, Casio makes a bazillion different movements while Timex is struggling with 5 that haven't changed in the last 15 years.

I feel like these days, with precision automation and China's workforce standing by, Timex should be at the forefront of horological value.

Instead of engineering their way forward, they're trodding the old road of fashion/marketing.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 aluminum Mk1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

'76 Mercury, with original bracelet if you can believe that. $5.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

1961.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1976 Viscount auto


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

2007 T Series


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a generous gift from a fine timex friend in canada!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a span of 45-ish years: 1974 Marlin, 2010 reissue, Todd Snyder Milano


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 hand-cranker.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

1970-something.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I'm in the Timex ≡ Value boat, and there's not too many passengers left...
> 
> View attachment 16118865
> 
> ...


It makes them more money this way. It's all about money. They hire hipster designers and bloggers to rave about models. Though many of them attractive they do loose value and what Timex used to be. Here i totally with you. 
Timex literally almost lost all what it was in affordable where it was shining.
Here in Canada prices skyrocketed to shocker level. 
TAG F1 used to be 800$ now it's 1660 for base quartz. Timex does same with base Timex T80 digital been sold for 79$ and bit fancier for 99$
I bought one in Walmart 5 years ago for 44$! 
55$ Scout is 90+ and it's sold out in turn newer and more expensive models jumping over 110$ line were introduced.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> It makes them more money this way. It's all about money. They hire hipster designers and bloggers to rave about models. Though many of them attractive they do loose value and what Timex used to be. Here i totally with you.
> Timex literally almost lost all what it was in affordable where it was shining.
> Here in Canada prices skyrocketed to shocker level.
> TAG F1 used to be 800$ now it's 1660 for base quartz. Timex does same with base Timex T80 digital been sold for 79$ and bit fancier for 99$
> ...


Marketing sells.... and while I don't disagree with what Cayabo is saying... they are also raising the bar and making very nice pieces.

Finally what the Scout should've been... the sapphire North Star is sold out at Watches.com. so... if they can only manufacture 5 movements and sell like pancakes... why would they change that formula.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Marketing sells.... and while I don't disagree with what Cayabo is saying... they are also raising the bar and making very nice pieces.
> 
> Finally what the Scout should've been... the sapphire North Star is sold out at Watches.com. so... if they can only manufacture 5 movements and sell like pancakes... why would they change that formula.


true. maybe add, as an added option, mechanical movements for their popular models.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

manolito said:


> true. maybe add, as an added option, mechanical movements for their popular models.


If the recent couple of years model progression holds steady they will, the navi, waterbury, and mk1 all have mechanical movement variations thus far, even the Q case has a mechanical version.
Timex is raining mechanical movements at present and I'm sure people will not be happy with them because reasons?

.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Timex is raining mechanical movements at present and I'm sure people will not be happy with them because _reasons_?


i, for one, love my timex watches because of their* indiglo* compared with the lume of my other mechanical watches...


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe that should be their next breakthrough watch movement, a mechanical with indiglo, the rotor charges a capacitor for it as well as winding.
Timex, I want a free one for the idea ok!

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

DDC (Draplin Design Company, Portland OR) standard issue scout watch. 603/800 pieces made this production round.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Marketing sells.... and while I don't disagree with what Cayabo is saying... they are also raising the bar and making very nice pieces.
> 
> Finally what the Scout should've been... the sapphire North Star is sold out at Watches.com. so... if they can only manufacture 5 movements and sell like pancakes... why would they change that formula.


Yes it sells and they outsource a lot. Many entry level models (not from website) are direct from china rebranded Skmei. Timex always was using someone else movements but now it on whole new level. Nothing wrong with it. Many do it. They do attractive pieces and some are very attractive ones. Plus Timex until introduction of intelligent quartz was mostly 5 movements enterprise. always was. That how they do business. that who they are. I have 1.5 boxes of what essentially is same watch inside. Various Expedition date models.

I loved Timex of late 2000s early 2010 when new and old was in moderation and i personally love entry level Ironamans. I spent a lot of km running while looking at them.

From sad and more world view nostalgic sentiment they (entry level ironmans, easy readers etc.) are symbols of times gone. Gone and never to be returned. Watches of people you saw in "Office" who mostly changed their jobs. Manufacturing did moved to China. Business models did changed, how we buy things, how we connect, read the news all things changed and COVID put the last nail in it. We can only look into future and see what will come out of it. People don't need watches like they did prior to 2000s. Watch market changed too.

Timex moves with the times too.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader and...Easy Reader?


----------



## Bigemptea (Feb 1, 2021)

ox71 said:


> If the recent couple of years model progression holds steady they will, the navi, waterbury, and mk1 all have mechanical movement variations thus far, even the Q case has a mechanical version.
> Timex is raining mechanical movements at present and I'm sure people will not be happy with them because reasons?
> 
> .


I actually like where Timex is moving too. They can't keep being known as Walmart or Target watches. I like what they've done with going back to some mechanical watches and doing reissues but using stainless steel instead of chrome plating. The Expedition North looks great if they can keep the price under $250 or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

This is my back up watch which I always have in my car, slung over the handbrake. Why carry a back up watch? Well, why not?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One Sexy Dang

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I used to have a Samsung S7 phone, and its pictures were nothing special, but they were accurate.
My latest, an S10e, seems to have a mind of its own.
Some pics are accurate and some are like this - like my arm has just been boiled - and what's with the dial of the watch looking mottled and stained:


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Rare bird, this one. Titanium and 200m. Lume and Indiglo.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

My old work watch.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I'm in the Timex ≡ Value boat, and there's not too many passengers left...
> 
> View attachment 16118865
> 
> ...


I've been on quite the Timex kick for the past few months and I've given the subject so much thought that it's hard to organize my feelings.

I think on one hand, you have Timex, the leader in value, that we all know and love for the past 30 years or so. (That's certainly the boat I belong in.) And then recently on the other, their product development and marketing have really keyed into the current WIS zeitgeist, and realizing there is a great appreciation for them, and then taking a look at their extensive and creative back catalog, they're going to take advantage. That's terrific, I don't blame them, in fact I'm glad they have people somewhere who are paying attention at all. That's not a given anymore for large corporations.

My conflicts happen because I think they are trying to have their cake and eat it too. I think Timex have figured out, marketing-wise, you can't be in bed with the likes of Hodinkee, with exclusive colabs and feature magazine/blog articles, etc, and then also have watches on clearance at Walmart for under $10. So they are really shuffling their products around. They're in the process of hiding their classic/value lines on their website, so they can totally pretend to ignore the fact that you can buy an Easy Reader at Target for $36.99 while they're selling the latest Q Reissue online for $169.00.

The Q has a stainless case and domed mineral glass, but the ER has Indiglo. Brass tacks, Timex has demonstrated their Philippine factory can produce durable, quality timepieces for under $40 retail. They are contacting manufacture of these reissues to other Chinese factories, with Seiko/Epson and Miyota movements...but somehow they come to market at 4x the price? (Fossil has been bringing similar spec'd Japan mvmt/China cased watches to market for years, with the burden of their own B&M retail fronts, for less money than Timex is asking for now.) Therein lies the variable I don't understand, as a consumer and not someone looking out from the inside. I'm in the US, I don't know what their global strategy is, I don't know what their foreign markets and strategies look like. Probably a lot going on there. As well as the current US retail market - I don't know what those numbers look like. All I know is what I see. And I know that all of the Targets near me _used_ to have a big watch rack in the jewelry section - now they just have a tiny shelf next to the wallets and belts. My Walmart still has a big rack, but for how long? And I have no idea of the online sales stuff...anyway, I am losing myself.

These new Expedition models are particularly troublesome because they represent a direct crossover from the "value" Timexes to the new cool and hip, >$100 Timex "premium" watches. Before, it seemed like, while pushed aside and hidden, they were going to leave the values line, the Expeditions, Ironmans, Easy Readers, and Weekenders alone, while they played the reissue game. The new Expeditions signal Timex's intent to perhaps start bringing their value watches in line with the premiums. Where does that leave the original Expeditions? Are they going away? I don't think a $40 Scout and a $160 North can co-exist...or can they? I don't know. What I'd rather see, from my perspective, is a new and improved Scout, with SS case and maybe sapphire (vamp up the dial while they're at it), still produced with their standard 3-hand Indiglo quartz movement, made in their Philippine factory, for $80. Everything I see leads me to believe that's possible and reasonable.

And I guess Timex is going to push the prices of these reissues and new premiums to the very top of what the market will bear, and again I don't blame them. I absolutely keep harping on this, and I really apologize, but the Marlin reissues are the perfect example that absolutely blows my mind. It's _great_ to see these designs and styles back on the market again, I love them. But what I don't get is, in the course of the marketing hype for these models, they callback to all of the history of Timex, etc. How has that not lead to anyone interested in the Marlin to take a look on ebay and see the original, real-deal-with-Bill-McNeil pin-lever Marlins going for fractions of the price? Granted, vintage watches are a minefield, but the legwork and due diligence to learn and make an informed purchase of an M24-powered Timex from the 60's or 70's absolutely pales to the effort (that a buyer _should_ invest) in buying vintage Swiss pallet-fork watches. And all of the details of the reissues are cool - so they replicate the original model numbers on the bottom of the dial, etc. But then they also do things like SS cases, which is nice, but chrome-plated brass has a subtle different heft, feel, and look, and will patina completely different. I could keep this part of the rant going for a lot longer, but I'll do everyone a favor and call it there for today.

I'm not trying to yuck anyone's yum at all if you're really into the "new" Timexes. I celebrate everyone's watch enthusiasm, and I know my perspective is my own and everyone else has their own. It's just that a lot of things they are doing these days are at odds with what I've studied, learned, and come to understand what the brand represents. I don't want to sound like an old man just beating the same obnoxious drum forever, so I kinda put this whole diatribe down to close my book on all of it.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

It really doesn't bother me at all, they introduce a new expedition with a stainless case and higher water resistance and price it higher than the scout and it really doesn't ruffle my feathers at all, they can do that every day for the next year and discontinue all of the "value" models like they did with the weekender as long as what they replace it with is better, and I believe so far that's what they've done.
Sure you can buy a marlin from the 60's to the 80's for far cheaper, but it is not a better value than a new watch with a new movement in this case a miyota 8215 ( and I really don't care about wis or wus opinion on that particular movement as the one in my marine star is running perfectly after over 10 years of use)
The main thing that concerns me is Timex inability to source parts for their product, here is an example, I bought the mk1 mechanical, they keyless works got bent out of shape and the stem no longer worked or stayed in the movement, I searched online for a replacement for the seagull movement and found one of identical size with more jewels 21 as opposed to 17.
I replaced the movement, clipped the new stem to the correct side and used the original crown but I knackered the seconds hand on installation.
I wrote to timex to see if a replacement could be bought and there is no joy, they want me to send the watch blah blah blah, well I'm not sending it, I didn't send it when the movement broke because I don't want to lose it and it's not going to be sent now eve more.
So there it is ticking away without a seconds hand.

.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

electronic backsetting "nebula" dial from 1972. M87 movement, west german made. the last of the late 50's Laco technology before quartz happened.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


elegant. nato strap strongly,complements the watch.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

question on the side: is there a* timex catalog* that shows what timex watches were released in the *1960s, *years that encompass the *advent of the "quartz crisis"*? or if it's not a bother, what timex watches do you have that are from the 60s. TIA. regards.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'77 Mercury, and on the correct date.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

manolito said:


> question on the side: is there a* timex catalog* that shows what timex watches were released in the *1960s, *years that encompass the *advent of the "quartz crisis"*? or if it's not a bother, what timex watches do you have that are from the 60s. TIA. regards.


Maybe this works?

(I'd download and save the PDF if you like it)









Timex 1961-1971_Models_Catalog.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger (Apr 19, 2021)

Timex will always hold a special place to me based on it being my first ever watch from parents.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This is really nice. Be thankful you don't have the M27/day and date. I kept one of those wound for 4 or 5 months, simply because it took me half a day once to figure out how to set it.



LMS70 said:


> '77 Mercury, and on the correct date.
> 
> View attachment 16133444


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1963 west german backsetting electric.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Maybe this works?
> 
> (I'd download and save the PDF if you like it)
> 
> ...


cayabo, many thanks! got the catalog through your link. looked at the catalog: can glean how timex survived the quartz crisis, adapted, & continue to make beautiful, practical quartz watches today...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Dopey!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Fresh out of the package...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

42mm vs 36mm


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> Dopey!


That watch is DOPE y.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1974 Marlin.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Whoa.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

My original Archive Acadia on Eulit perlon, which I think is a tough combination to beat.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> 1974 Marlin.


😵‍💫


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Like the rest of you tools, I have one of them fancy new Expedition North with sapphire on order. The 41mm Solar with blue dial.

But until that arrives, I'm dusting off my old ones.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tx Intellignet Quartz Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tx Intellignet Quartz Fly Back by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

someone’s 1963 birth year Marlin.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Like the rest of you tools, I have one of them fancy new Expedition North with sapphire on order. The 41mm Solar with blue dial.
> 
> But until that arrives, I'm dusting off my old ones.


super nice 1980! is it running well brandon? sure looks sharp.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> super nice 1980! is it running well brandon? sure looks sharp.


Oh yeah. Runs like a champ! It's the jump minute. The minute hand ticks every minute - and ticks pretty loud. And because there's no running second hand, the battery life is awesome. I bought it on eBay for like $25 a few years ago and it is basically NOS. There's zero pitting on the chrome. I waffled and was about to sell it once, but decided to just put it in the back of my watch drawer. I figured I would probably never find one like it again, so once it was gone, it was gone. I'm glad I kept it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

back in the garden.. and now this one is officialy part of the Garditionist Collection

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My Expedition West:

Scout Mid case (36.7 mm)
Expedition Camper dial/hands
Platoon strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Left wrist










Right wrist


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MIDGET by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex was my first love, and as with most first loves, that feeling never really goes away.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

I’d buy one. Well done.



cayabo said:


> My Expedition West:
> 
> Scout Mid case (36.7 mm)
> Expedition Camper dial/hands
> ...


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I finally aquired the 24 hour dial Viscount I have been after for a while and it runs ok at around +1 minute a day, I can live with that.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget Fielding the Garden 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Savage61 (Mar 3, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> Like the rest of you tools, I have one of them fancy new Expedition North with sapphire on order. The 41mm Solar with blue dial.
> 
> But until that arrives, I’m dusting off my old ones.


Nice!! Here's my late-90's early 2000's vintage "Rolex" homage. Wonder if anyone can help me identify the model?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another Expedition West:

Scout Mid case
Scout Mid dial out of PVD Black model
$3 eBay silicone strap = horrible


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Savage61 said:


> Nice!! Here's my late-90's early 2000's vintage "Rolex" homage. Wonder if anyone can help me identify the model?
> 
> View attachment 16147269
> View attachment 16147269


Yours = T29761
T29771 = Gold
T29781 = Silver


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Look at that case

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


If you ever decide to part ways with this, please keep me in mind. Love it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> If you ever decide to part ways with this, please keep me in mind. Love it!


of course! you’re first in line!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Almost forgot to take a pic of the Midget today


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The color of the strap has a huge effect on the color of this dial.
With a black strap, it looks black.
Here, a brown strap makes the dial appear brown.










With the Scout Mid, I particularly like how the pointy bit of the minute hand reaches well into the track of minute indices.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Milano XL on an incredibly nice Timex Archive Military Grosgrain strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout Mid case
South Street dial

Hard to capture in photos, but the blasted finish of this case matches the texture of the hands.
I'd love to see Timex make this one in SS with a single domed sapphire crystal, a triangle in place of the "12", and a T-Series second hand.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

tx300 line. extra reflective sapphire haha


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers p ....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


>


Thoughts?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thoughts?


It's a very strong showing from Timex. I'm really digging it so far. The sapphire and screw-down crown are the most impressive from the brand. I know there are people that love Indiglo and it's a hallmark of Timex. But it's cool seeing how far Timex has come once they started straying away from Indiglo since it limits them in movement choices.

And dial. Yeah sure, it's not exposing anything super interesting. But it adds depth and some visual interest. It's definitely unique. Furthermore, all solar dials are partially translucent/transparent. Usually the manufacturers try to get it as opaque as possible, but you can still see through them in bright light. I like that Timex just went ahead and fully embraced the inevitable transparency of the dial.

What I will say is the dial can get washed out at certain angles. It would have been super cool having applied numbers on the translucent dial. And the reflections on the sapphire don't help. They claim it's anti-reflective, but it's probably one layer.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Scout Mid dial in a silver-toned case - I don't like it.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

I have not had a Timex since I was a kid (I am 70.)
They still have a reputation of being a good watch.
As a kid, I remember they were heavily advertised on TV in the late 1950's.
My dad and older brother had Timex and I know that they wore them for many years.
Those were mechanicals, and I don't know anything about the modern models.
The Indiglo line has always been attractive to me.
I should probably add a nice Timex to the collection.

They are obviously very popular -- we are up to 613 pages on this now! 😄


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rolexplorer said:


> They are obviously very popular -- we are up to 613 pages on this now! 😄


and over 1 million views! That's no small feat either! 

Yes, you should add a nice Timex to you collection. May I tempt you with the American Documents?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

NO, None!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Wasn't sure how this combo would look, but I'm still enjoying the Milano XL on the Archive Military Grosgrain.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Nigel Cabourn


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

brandon\ said:


>


Very nice! And the hands look proportional in real life and not short and stubby as they do in renders. Reminds me of my beloved Seiko military from long ago. I might just get it for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 and Skippy


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Archive Acadia


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

cayabo said:


> Scout Mid dial in a silver-toned case - I don't like it.
> 
> View attachment 16152033


Can I ask what the specs are? Is it a 36mm case?
What don't you like about it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mikey517 said:


> Can I ask what the specs are? Is it a 36mm case?
> What don't you like about it?


I'd be willing to say that is it the 'too blingy' of the silver case... too polished. Doesn't bind well with a tough field watch theme. The dial/hand set is sharp.
Compare case to the more subtle case of the Elevated Scout (Waterbury case) 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Mk1 aluminum TW2T10300 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Vintage 1960-something (I think) for this first Saturday of October. 
She's seen some stuff, but keeps on tickin'. 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Decided I wanted to wear the Archive Waterbury United this afternoon instead of the Acadia I put on this morning.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

hollywoodphil said:


> Vintage 1960-something (I think) for this first Saturday of October.
> She's seen some stuff, but keeps on tickin'.
> 
> View attachment 16155541
> ...


Very nice ... I'm thinking 50's ,,, cheers p


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Very nice! And the hands look proportional in real life and not short and stubby as they do in renders. Reminds me of my beloved Seiko military from long ago. I might just get it for the nostalgia factor.
> 
> View attachment 16154902


It’s only the mechanical where the hands are stubby. The hands are fine on the Solar models.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

mikey517 said:


> Can I ask what the specs are? Is it a 36mm case?
> What don't you like about it?


The case measures Ø37.3 mm.

I do a lot of swapping of dials and cases - sometimes it's Musical Chairs for what gets left over.

As Wolfy stated:
The case is plated in a bright silver-toned formal finish that doesn't match the dull field-watch finishes of the Scout dial.
The combo is all wrong, not necessarily the case.

But I thought it was worth posting to show what things look like when you mix them up...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wearing this for the last day of the baseball regular season. The Nationals will be watching the playoffs from home and this watch will go into hibernation until opening day next spring.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM Rugged 30 Special Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

/TX IM Rugged 30by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

brandon\ said:


>


Looks slick!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Left wrist: Southview









Right wrist: Ironman GPS


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Very nice! And the hands look proportional in real life and not short and stubby as they do in renders. Reminds me of my beloved Seiko military from long ago. I might just get it for the nostalgia factor.
> 
> View attachment 16154902


The solar models have normal hands. It's the mechanical versions that have the stubby hands.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Is it more a case of the hands being the same but looking smaller because the mechanicals have a bigger dial than the solar? 

Though the hands on the 41mm look fine. I wonder if those would be too long on the 38's?

The stork is bringing my PVD solar today!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Archive Acadia with gray fumé lens.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Going with an Easy Reader today. I just wish these came with a larger crown, these tiny ones are difficult to operate.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

It’s a nice and good looking field watch, but again the price ($349) leaves me surprised.









The James Brand x Timex Expedition North Titanium 41mm Automatic Watch - Timex US


For our second collaboration with The James Brand, we’re bringing fresh updates to the pinnacle product of our Expedition North® collection. Featuring a friendly and familiar case profile rendered in true titanium, the classic Timex dial layout features a white color update with C3...




www.timex.com


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

The recent Waterbury Traditional. The 39mm size is great, and it's very nicely made with what I think is a attractive dial. Unfortunately I've already dinged mine on the bezel near 10 o'clock.  Swapped out the band for a nicer one with a plaid lining that I think Timex originally included on one of the sub-seconds Fairfields.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Picked up this red ball diver back in the mid 80s, all original. 









It still keeps decent time as long as I remember to wind it every morning.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I never felt good about Timex in the past. They been just watches. I was Casio/Seiko man. Later i got my first "fashion" Timex with cool classy look and 30 lap Ironman. Than my love affair started. they not very special spec vise just fun and in some cases like Ironman made to be very useful and convenient for a task. Not the cutest watch but damn good to use.
I still love affordable, fun to look at, Timex. It's like this clothing you wear at home and it's comfort wear.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

T series, and a furry background prop.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Tempus Populi said:


> It’s a nice and good looking field watch, but again the price ($349) leaves me surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a huge Timex fan, I do have an Ironman and a Reefgear diver, but the specs on this were very good for the price point. Ti, screw in crown and caseback, sapphire, auto movement, 200m wr. I do also like the styling, could have done without the James brand branding though. I did order one and cant wait to get it. In my mind it may be the best watch they have made to date. I am suprised that I have not seen much chatter on the forums about this watch.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

There wouldn't be much chatter when people are commenting that the movement is seagull when pictures of the rotor say myota.

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

2500M_Sub said:


> I am not a huge Timex fan, I do have an Ironman and a Reefgear diver, but the specs on this were very good for the price point. Ti, screw in crown and caseback, sapphire, auto movement, 200m wr. I do also like the styling, could have done without the James brand branding though. I did order one and cant wait to get it. In my mind it may be the best watch they have made to date. I am suprised that I have not seen much chatter on the forums about this watch.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


i beg to differ ... just over rated specs...

for a 10th of the price and without the James. 

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

MS1
TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IQ FlyBack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I forgot to post a pic in my last comment, I put on a stretchy bandini









.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's the Scout Mid dial in an Easy Reader case.
This gives you the same hands as found on a 40mm Scout in a 36mm case.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ox71 said:


> There wouldn't be much chatter when people are commenting that the movement is seagull when pictures of the rotor say myota.
> 
> .


I’m not sure what you’re trying to say. But Timex uses both. Any automatic is a Miyota 8000 series (except the Giorgio Galli S1 has a 9000 series Miyota). And any handwind is a Seagull. So the new handwind Expedition North field watches use a Seagull. And this automatic James uses a Miyota 8000.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> I’m not sure what you’re trying to say. But Timex uses both. Any automatic is a Miyota 8000 series (except the Giorgio Galli S1 has a 9000 series Miyota). And any handwind is a Seagull. So the new handwind Expedition North field watches use a Seagull. And this automatic James uses a Miyota 8000.


Yes, those are the movements used for each watch, that's what I'm saying as well.
I watched a youtube video on the James brand model, a commenter stated plainly that "the watch movement is a seagull" there was back and forth about the rotor being from myota of the 90's and that it looked like such and such movement, I stated and provided a link to a article with pictures plainly showing the myota engraved on the rotor then another person was stating the movement looks like some 8315 derivativeand so on... the conversation went.
If the james brand model hacks I believe it is the same movement that Bulova uses in their Hack model, the 82S0.

There was also a video I saw with the expedition north mechanical, the reviewer stated the case was 36mm but he didn't have a caliper, another reviewer measured it at 38mm and I believe him because he measured it in the video.
The misinformation on the part of reviewers is frustrating.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> I forgot to post a pic in my last comment, I put on a stretchy bandini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you need to pair it with a matchy bandana and take a picture!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> now you need to pair it with a matchy bandana and take a picture!


A matchy bandana like this?









.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender to start off a long weekend.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> i beg to differ ... just over rated specs...
> 
> for a 10th of the price and without the James.
> 
> ...


timex love aside, you want to compare any quartz aluminum (or steel) case with a plastic crystal to a auto (or hand winding) titanium cased sapphire crystal? that’s absurd. 

1/10th the price indeed.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have any more respect for titanium vs steel or aluminum or sapphire vs plastic or mineral, those more expensive materials have their own disadvantages.
Titanium scratches up and looks like heck just as any other metal worn, it's heavier than aluminium but lighter than steel, it's strength over the other two is not applicable in watch case design in my opinion.
Sapphire glass is really over rated, yes it doesn't scratch easily but it shatters and that's what matters to me so I value the plastic and mineral glass higher for what I do.
The movement is a different story, the mechanical is of higher value and is more desirable than the timex quartz movements for sure, but you have to look at the watch as a whole.
The claim is the James brand is the best timex made to date based on it being mechanical, having sapphire glass and being cased in titanium.
To me the last two do not count over my personal desirable specs, the hands look stubby, are the wrong shape for a field watch, there is a big green booger stuck to the crown and the James Brand logo reminds me too much of a terrible movie called the lawnmower man, those toppings count against it being "the best Timex"

Here is one I think fits the bill, but you may have a different opinion.









.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> timex love aside, you want to compare any quartz aluminum (or steel) case with a plastic crystal to a auto (or hand winding) titanium cased sapphire crystal? that’s absurd.
> 
> 1/10th the price indeed.


I did not compare anything. I just said.. I beg to differ. Many other very awesome Timex pieces that are extremely well built. I also said.. those are just over hyped specs. Take it or leave it. No watch that has sapphire makes me want to wear it more... 

but if you like it... go get it. No one will judge you.

for that kind of price.. i rather have this or any of their siblings. Titanium does not make my wrist get any more joy than Aluminum! Don't hate me cause I'm sexy! 

Pro Master Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I think Timex is on a roll. I'm still wearing my weekender and Timex Q


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 today.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Elevated Fall Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


>


MMMM, ice creamy!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Im too Sexy.. Im too Sexy... Im too Sexy for S A P P H I R E !... 

ELEVATED SCOUT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

sal4 said:


> Blue Timex TW2R37300 aluminum Mk1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Went with the old favorite today.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

An Expedition and an Ironman for today.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

My first Timex. Bought mostly just for a strap I got from Vario.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

depth and temp tanker. a heavy watch perfectly suited to a durable Bertucci strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TS mid-century.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Don_S said:


> View attachment 16173512


Coll classic design!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> TS mid-century.


Nice classic vibe to it! Is is quartz or mechanical?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice classic vibe to it! Is is quartz or mechanical?


Quartz. Collaboration with Tod Snyder and Red Wing.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Bayman


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'75 Marlin


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM Rugged 30 SE by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Just got this one yesterday, made very well, strap was too short and the strap hardware was a bit o. The light side but swapped it to a rubber strap anyway. 

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2500M_Sub said:


> Just got this one yesterday, made very well, strap was too short and the strap hardware was a bit o. The light side but swapped it to a rubber strap anyway.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


super fine looking ren. i have one arriving tomorrow! what series number did you get? not that it matters…


----------



## CephasSeventySeven (May 26, 2021)

I received mine Tuesday, really love it. #195/500
I felt like the Prometheus Design Ti strap was made for this watch!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> super fine looking ren. i have one arriving tomorrow! what series number did you get? not that it matters…


Thank you, 232 is my number. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Gorgeous Watch...... but can't get past the James ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.
they couldn't put it on a nice case back? on the strap... maybe a bit more subtle around the dial... Nope.

Wear it in good health! 

Perfect watch for this guy






For me... still the Sub $40 market is best! Yeap, Aluminum is under rated .. but just as light as Tit! 


TX Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Katmai Combo!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I think this case design originally came out in the 80s before Indiglo. This is the newer style with Indiglo. I bought this maybe three years ago and changed the battery once so far. Who knows how long it sat in stock before I got it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dynabeat


----------



## CandyHands (Aug 11, 2019)

1956.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Question about the Expedition North mechanical. It is wind only (not automatic) and has a crew down crown.

Can it be wound when the brown is screwed down? On a manual wind watch, I would like to be able to give it a wind or two through the day without having to unscrew the crown.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

GregB said:


> Question about the Expedition North mechanical. It is wind only (not automatic) and has a crew down crown.
> 
> Can it be wound when the brown is screwed down? On a manual wind watch, I would like to be able to give it a wind or two through the day without having to unscrew the crown.


I believe the expedition north James Brand edition auto has a screw down crown and the hand wind expedition north is push/pull, you have to make the destinction because both are mechanical, different sizes, movements from different countries etcetera

.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

GregB said:


> Question about the Expedition North mechanical. It is wind only (not automatic) and has a crew down crown.
> 
> Can it be wound when the brown is screwed down? On a manual wind watch, I would like to be able to give it a wind or two through the day without having to unscrew the crown.


The Timex site says it has a sturdy crown and screw down case back. On the other models solar and auto the description says screw down back and crown, so no screw down crown on the mechanical.

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

2500M_Sub said:


> The Timex site says it has a sturdy crown and screw down case back. On the other models solar and auto the description says screw down back and crown, so no screw down crown on the mechanical.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


FWIW, the website has errors. It says the solar has a quick adjust date when it has no date at all. I’ve seen reviews of the mechanical that say it has a screw down crown, so I assumed it did in support of the 100m water resistance.

Can anyone confirm one way or the other?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> Question about the Expedition North mechanical. It is wind only (not automatic) and has a crew down crown.
> 
> Can it be wound when the brown is screwed down? On a manual wind watch, I would like to be able to give it a wind or two through the day without having to unscrew the crown.


@ManOnTime


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

As I’m reading more about the mechanical it seems it doesn’t have screw down crown. I swear I found one reviewer who complained of fully winding the watch and then the winding spring wouldn’t let the crown be screwed down, but perhaps I’m confusing the review with a different watch.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

GregB said:


> As I’m reading more about the mechanical it seems it doesn’t have screw down crown. I swear I found one reviewer who complained of fully winding the watch and then the winding spring wouldn’t let the crown be screwed down, but perhaps I’m confusing the review with a different watch.


Link?

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Katmai during a morning Expedition 
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The wrist Shot 
TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a comparison between a chrome case and brushed.
Dials/hands are identical.
The hands are polished.
The newer movement has a smaller font on the date-wheel.

The silver-toned case is 1mm bigger and has a recessed crystal.
The silver-toned case also has an unusual smaller diameter step about where the stem goes in -
This makes the crown seem hidden.


----------



## saint-lnd (Jul 1, 2010)

I love the ruggedness and toughness of Timex watches. I have onwed on and off many Timex watches. They are perfect daily beater watches and do not attract unwanted attention. However, I do not like 2 things about many Timex watches: second hand ticks too loud and not many equipped with more scratch resistant sapphire crystals.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1. I have two, black and green, and often question if that is enough.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electric Dynabeat


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 Mercury


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not a "new" Timex guy, but this new one is really nice.








I had no idea the dial side of a Miyota was that interesting to look at.

Was going to say the only thing I don't like is the diamonds, but the more I look at them, I kinda dig those too.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Found this on the ‘bay for $225. That’s a lot for a Timex, but this is a lot of watch.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender today


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Kentucky Gentleman said:


> Found this on the ‘bay for $225. That’s a lot for a Timex, but this is a lot of watch.
> View attachment 16191311


Considering they are $500 bucks new.. I think you got a deal.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

NOS 1986 GM parts watch. it’s no surprise no one wore this haha!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kentucky Gentleman said:


> Found this on the ‘bay for $225. That’s a lot for a Timex, but this is a lot of watch.
> View attachment 16191311


That's a lot of timex watch, good deal.
I disagree that it's "a lot for a timex"
That kind of thinking should change, it isn't the days of the $9.99 timex anymore.

.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Point taken, ox71.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

My favorite Timex.


----------



## Chrispy1 (May 16, 2011)

My first ever watch was an analogue Timex when I was 7 and the only watch I would never part with is a Timex worn by my grandfather. So I have nothing but love for Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

used by retailers to show how waterproof the early Marlins were. it would be submerged in a plexiglass tank of water probably sitting on the counter, and hang from a fob on one side of the watch.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Dug the Waterbury out for today. Always a treat to wear


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Katmai by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

I dunno, but I've never ever been able to warm up to Timex. And I don't mean to offend anyone who likes them, but I've always considered them to be junk. If I want a cheap watch, and I do wear cheap watches, I always go with Casio. So yeah, no love here.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

spoolmakdays said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone who likes them, but I've always considered them to be junk. If I want a cheap watch, and I do wear cheap watches, I always go with Casio. So yeah, no love here.


Just dropping in to share an opinion not shared by 99% of the posters in this here thread, but you don't mean to offend...right.









.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Just dropping in to share an opinion not shared by 99% of the posters in this here thread, but you don't mean to offend...right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guys allowed to voice his opinion. No harm in that.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course, anyone can.

.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just another junky MK1 for me.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

ox71 said:


> Just dropping in to share an opinion not shared by 99% of the posters in this here thread, but you don't mean to offend...right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give a tinker's damn what 99% of the posters think. Just gave my opinion. I'm allowed... Right?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

spoolmakdays said:


> I don't give a tinker's damn what 99% of the posters think. Just gave my opinion. I'm allowed... Right?


You sure are, you didn't really need to though.
We know there are people who prefer casio or seiko or any number of other affordable brands.
So coming into an established post (we don't have a section) for timex fans to post picks about timex and claiming they are junk is just S#&t disturbing for the sake of stirring the pot.
Timex fans are aware of the deficiencies that come with the watches, we also know qualities overlooked and often ignored.

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> The guys allowed to voice his opinion. No harm in that.


I think Ox is juss do'n some ouse keep'n, eh?


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

spoolmakdays said:


> I don't give a tinker's damn what 99% of the posters think. Just gave my opinion. I'm allowed... Right?


"That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence." Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

manolito said:


> "That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence." Christopher Hitchens.












i just finished “arguably.” a brilliant mind, gone before his prime.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> i just finished “arguably.” a brilliant mind, gone before his prime.


we still have his books though... miss his critical mind.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Nothing about watches, I’m afraid











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


The watch that got me into the habit was a Timex Weekender I bought for a backpacking trip. Not taking my cell phone into the backcountry, and you need the time to know how far you've hiked. For a $40 watch from Target, it's actually pretty good looking. Even has a pie-pan dial!

I have since acquired a Marlin, which I quite like, and a 70's electro-mechanical, which I'm selling.

Certainly nothing wrong with a Timex, and I especially like their recent reissues.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Skeptical said:


> Nothing about watches, I’m afraid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i my recollection fr images on the net, never saw christopher with a wristwatch. something to re-search...


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe I misunderstood the post. It asks: Is there truly no love for Timex? I answered: No love here, truly. I answered the dang question.


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

manolito said:


> "That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence." Christopher Hitchens.


What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Todd Snyder Blackjack


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

spoolmakdays said:


> I dunno, but I've never ever been able to warm up to Timex. And I don't mean to offend anyone who likes them, but I've always considered them to be junk. If I want a cheap watch, and I do wear cheap watches, I always go with Casio. So yeah, no love here.


There is a whole sub Forum for Casio... you don't like Timex... so? who cares? 
They both crete very affordable watches. I enjoy both! 

Casio has a lot of very cheap watches.. but nothing like this at all. 

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> There is a whole sub Forum for Casio... you don't like Timex... so? who cares?
> They both crete very affordable watches. I enjoy both!
> 
> Casio has a lot of very cheap watches.. but nothing like this at all.
> ...


No, I don't like Timex. I said what I said. Go whine to a Mod.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Who cares?


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

cayabo said:


> I think Ox is juss do'n some ouse keep'n, eh?


Lol
let me help you out, which way did you come in?


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Easy reader 35mm


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

31% off sale right now on timex at their web pages in the USA and Canada
Code is : TRICKORTREAT

.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

ox71 said:


> 31% off sale right now on timex at their web pages in the USA and Canada
> Code is : TRICKORTREAT
> 
> .


Thanks for the tip. I actually picked up one of the R300 GPS watches to try something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mk1 steel on a new MN strap, I waited a fair bit for this one

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1976 Marlin


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just back from servicing. my 3/4-19mm strap choices are lacking for the moment. so it’s this ugly NOS rubber tropic for now.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

It's the season again so the sugar skull will get it's turn to shine


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

The sale ends tonight.









.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2020 dia de los muertos with scary blue indiglo!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

T2N881 japan market.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Camper
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

missed the right light for about 10 min 
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my favourite Timex. Cheers


----------



## Wimpypunch1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I am trying to do a restoration of my grandfather's old piece. I have a old timex (I think 60s era) and I was trying to see if any of you all could identify it. I'll attach some photos.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

New Waterbury chronograph. I really like this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Waterbury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wimpypunch1 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I am trying to do a restoration of my grandfather's old piece. I have a old timex (I think 60s era) and I was trying to see if any of you all could identify it. I'll attach some photos.
> View attachment 16211648
> 
> View attachment 16211647


I'll let caybo or another more knowledgeable user correct me, but I believe this is a Marlin, catalog #2010. It's from the 60's and will have either a M22 or M24 movement.

Your pictures blurry, but there might be very small numerals on the bottom of the dial at 6 o'clock. If there are digits there, they will confirm the model, movement, and year (https://heritage1854.com/model-identification). If no digits, more than likely early-'60s model with an M22.

Mucho info available at the Heritage 1854 site linked above.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Back with a Weekender after 10 days out of pocket. I Missed this thread.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wimpypunch1 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I am trying to do a restoration of my grandfather's old piece. I have a old timex (I think 60s era) and I was trying to see if any of you all could identify it. I'll attach some photos.
> View attachment 16211648
> 
> View attachment 16211647











it’s a 65-67 two hand Marlin. inside the case back would be a date stamp (maybe) if you wish to narrow it down to the specific year. M24 movement (no date window)

edit: i just noticed @Deity42 figured this out for you above!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

spoolmakdays said:


> I dunno, but I've never ever been able to warm up to Timex. And I don't mean to offend anyone who likes them, but I've always considered them to be junk. If I want a cheap watch, and I do wear cheap watches, I always go with Casio. So yeah, no love here.


I’m a little confused why you went out of your way to post that here. 

But, Timex are a little indefensible. Part of the charm of is their quirks and history. So if you don’t embrace the quirks or care about the history, there are options that are objectively better. They have been upping their game over the last few years, though. But they are a lot like Vostok and HMT. You really don’t get into them because they are the best at their price points. 

And I’m still confused af about your post.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpypunch1 (Oct 31, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> it’s a 65-67 two hand Marlin. inside the case back would be a date stamp (maybe) if you wish to narrow it down to the specific year. M24 movement (no date window)
> 
> edit: i just noticed @Deity42 figured this out for you above!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

para el dia de los muertos!








a mural by my house, just completed today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> para el dia de los muertos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice mural. 

and that's a nice watch 
TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Felt like an ER day today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

W’bury Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 and Ironman R300 for Timex Thursday.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Remember when I said I broke the seconds hand on my MK1 mechanical, well it is now happily showing seconds again.
















.


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Wimpypunch1 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I am trying to do a restoration of my grandfather's old piece. I have a old timex (I think 60s era) and I was trying to see if any of you all could identify it. I'll attach some photos.


I took my wife's Marlin into the local watch guy to see if it could be serviced. He showed me a few interesting things.
As he put it, they were built fairly cheaply at the time with no particular intention of lasting forever or being especially durable. In a lot of them, the movement is actually riveted together so it can't be taken apart non-destructively. At least in the 1970s models, there's a fair bit of plastic in there as well, and plastic from the 70s does not age well. So trying to pull things apart risks shattering some structural parts. He said the only reason to try to do much repair or restoration is sentimentality, because the cost of the work will be more than just finding another identical one on ebay in decent condition and getting it instead. He also popped the back on the one I took in and showed me that a handful of things can be cleaned and oiled, but beyond that it's likely to be an expensive process without much return. 
That said, watches accumulate sentimentality like crazy, even cheap ones. Also, I don't know much about Marlins beyond my wife's 70s model, so the earlier ones may be a lot more accessible and less likely to suddenly turn into a pile of tiny shiny bits what don't work anymore.



brandon\ said:


> I’m a little confused why you went out of your way to post that here.
> 
> And I’m still confused af about your post.


Some ding dongs have no better sense than to open up a thread that's been going strong for 13 years and say some dumb **** without maybe taking a hot second to figure out what kind of discussion it is. And then doubling down upon getting called out for saying some dumb ****. And then acting butthurt that nobody gives a **** about their dumb "I'm allowed to speak my opinion" defense.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Waterbury Wednesdaty 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

fateddy said:


> I took my wife's Marlin into the local watch guy to see if it could be serviced. He showed me a few interesting things.
> As he put it, they were built fairly cheaply at the time with no particular intention of lasting forever or being especially durable. In a lot of them, the movement is actually riveted together so it can't be taken apart non-destructively. At least in the 1970s models, there's a fair bit of plastic in there as well, and plastic from the 70s does not age well. So trying to pull things apart risks shattering some structural parts. He said the only reason to try to do much repair or restoration is sentimentality, because the cost of the work will be more than just finding another identical one on ebay in decent condition and getting it instead. He also popped the back on the one I took in and showed me that a handful of things can be cleaned and oiled, but beyond that it's likely to be an expensive process without much return.
> That said, watches accumulate sentimentality like crazy, even cheap ones. Also, I don't know much about Marlins beyond my wife's 70s model, so the earlier ones may be a lot more accessible and less likely to suddenly turn into a pile of tiny shiny bits what don't work anymore.
> .


Here are two videos absolutely proving that your watchmaker is giving you a load of bs, it is laziness and ego that propels watchmakers to tell clients that servicing a timex is not possible, beneath them.
I don't know of any timex watches from the 70's with plastic parts in the movement, Tissot had a movement called the autolub but Tissot isn't Timex.

two videos of amateur watchmakers fixing and servicing the very movements your watchmaker says are unservicable, enjoy















.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

1998 Timex day/date.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

iconic and elegant wrist wear. such a clean and fine look with no date window. 1963 Marlin.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CephasSeventySeven said:


> I received mine Tuesday, really love it. #195/500
> I felt like the Prometheus Design Ti strap was made for this watch!
> View attachment 16178955


The watch has a familiar name.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> para el dia de los muertos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do Ed Hardy.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

schumacher62 said:


> T2N881 japan market.


iF i SAW THAT WATCH FOR SALE i WOOD BUY IT.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS New England by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## silverwarior (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

T series


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

wet weather gear.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16227784


fabulous paul! would a watch dial tattoo of this be too meta?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender for Timex Tuesday.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16223681


Can I ask about that strap? It's not the Marlin California strap, is it? Have been looking for a flat, green lizard grain strap for a bit. That looks padded, but not overly so.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Can I ask about that strap? It's not the Marlin California strap, is it? Have been looking for a flat, green lizard grain strap for a bit. That looks padded, but not overly so.


Hadley Roma LSL715RA (ladies strap)








Amazon.com: Hadley-Roma 18mm 'Women's' Leather Watch Strap, Color:Green (Model: LSL715RJ 180) : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Hadley-Roma 18mm 'Women's' Leather Watch Strap, Color:Green (Model: LSL715RJ 180) : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





Men's would be MSM715RA I believe


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today for Waterbury Wednesday.... yes is already Wednesday in Tokyo if you have to ask. 

TX Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Wolfsatz how's your Milano XL?


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Coastline, caliber 921


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> wet weather gear.


Looks very solid and upscale!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Waterbury Wednesday 
Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Wolfsatz how's your Milano XL?


It is one hour off!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> It is one hour off!


But so is Sir Wallace 

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

temp and depth. and huge.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

waterbury united.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> waterbury united.


What's going on here - You playing some kind of Timex-Word-Association game by yourself?
Pull yourself together man, this is just the beginning of the Stress Season...



I'll play along though... I feel like you're naming SS cases, so I'll go with

military classic.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> waterbury united.


What's this then? 
You seemed to be losing your mind, and now pictures have appeared, obliterating the facade.

So I guess I'm obliged to post a pic of the military classic?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> What's this then?
> You seemed to be losing your mind, and now pictures have appeared, obliterating the facade.
> 
> So I guess I'm obliged to post a pic of the military classic?
> ...


super nice vonn, a beautiful set up you have here. what a great case that is.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just some od mine


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

you guys play with Steel... I'll play with Alum 

TX Mk1 Gem by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Classic 10:09....


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

My favorite Timex


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> temp and depth. and huge.


OK - looks like this is a work thing.
Your last 2 pictures don't appear on my work computer, or on my phone when it is on the work WIFI.
So, it appears that I'm the one losing my mind...


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope, I'm not on any work wifi and pictures are not showing in many of the threads I view.

.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> OK - looks like this is a work thing.
> Your last 2 pictures don't appear on my work computer, or on my phone when it is on the work WIFI.
> So, it appears that I'm the one losing my mind...


thank you for clarifying haha! i was making no sense of either of your posts and was afraid to ask if you were sampling a bit too much of the product of Napa! 

technology, huh?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Some German pigskin came in last night.


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

Waterbury’s get a lot of love on this forum!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

One I like


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One I Love 

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Alpha-Getty (Mar 29, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Alpha-Getty said:


> What model is this?


it’s a 77 Viscount, 46170-03177


----------



## Alpha-Getty (Mar 29, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


> it’s a 77 Viscount, 46170-03177


Thanks!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

It's an apple pie. Good to have more than 1 hobby...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SteveU said:


> It's an apple pie. Good to have more than 1 hobby...
> View attachment 16238812
> 
> View attachment 16238813


looks fabulous. with new crop apples around, what variety did you use?


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> looks fabulous. with new crop apples around, what variety did you use?


Mutzu, Jonathan and Wine Sap. Good stuff!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SteveU said:


> Mutzu, Jonathan and Wine Sap. Good stuff!


great choices! best used fresh and ideal for baking. you must live to the north: those don’t travel well, or hang around for long.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> great choices! best used fresh and ideal for baking. you must live to the north: those don’t travel well, or hang around for long.


I do live to the north and they are local apples. Added a little molasses this time and it was wonderful. I love this time of year.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Expedition and Depth Gauge


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm really liking this one.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Japanese Maple
W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

as new 1978 Marlin “wrist jeans.”


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> as new 1978 Marlin “wrist jeans.”


In Canada was it marketed as "The Tuxedo"?

Love you Canada


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> In Canada was it marketed as "The Tuxedo"?
> 
> Love you Canada


an australian friend just told me this would look great when he “triple denims” (jeans, jacket and shirt.)

i’m delighted to hear this happens somewhere in the world! 

i too adore canada


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Brand new Timex American Documents, a gift from my wife. I had wanted one of these for a while but was too cheap to buy it myself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Fall by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

something old, something new.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

upscale Timex.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

SKMEI mostly known for it's copy paste Casio.
But Timex is not safe either


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Skmei probably makes them for timex anyhow, just like the Armitron timex models

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ox71 said:


> Skmei probably makes them for timex anyhow, just like the Armitron timex models
> 
> .


It does. May be not this model but there are some and many entry level analog digitals which are outright rebranded SKMEI.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Chrono
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> Brand new Timex American Documents, a gift from my wife. I had wanted one of these for a while but was too cheap to buy it myself.
> 
> View attachment 16247987


This is one of the nicest shots I have seen of this model. Most are very underwhelming especially for the price. I can start to see the value now.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

TS Military, Allied endlinks, random oyster.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fall is just to beautiful to ignore! #Timex Midget Tuesday

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Midget Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Rediscovering my aluminum MK1 today, on the fantastic Timex Archive military grosgrain strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Timex Tuesday 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KEKaminscy (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi Guys,

One year ago I lost my late Fater's watch. It's not some special and expensive model, but brilliant form me. Unfortunately, the watch was lost after I unfastened it in good faith before starting dirty work in my garage, so as not to destroy it. A year has passed, the watch has not been found, and it will constantly tire me and tire me. Now, I look on the internet for such a new or used model in good condition to buy a copy and partially cover the loss. I asked Timex Dealer in my country and they don't have (the told that is model from 2004-2006), shops also, auction sites also. In Polish watch club forum some man recomend me your site, because of that now I'm here.
To the point, I looking for * TIMEX T2B951.*

I will be grateful for sugestions where I can buy new one or use in good condition.
Greetings and thanks for respond.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KEKaminscy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One year ago I lost my late Fater's watch. It's not some special and expensive model, but brilliant form me. Unfortunately, the watch was lost after I unfastened it in good faith before starting dirty work in my garage, so as not to destroy it. A year has passed, the watch has not been found, and it will constantly tire me and tire me. Now, I look on the internet for such a new or used model in good condition to buy a copy and partially cover the loss. I asked Timex Dealer in my country and they don't have (the told that is model from 2004-2006), shops also, auction sites also. In Polish watch club forum some man recomend me your site, because of that now I'm here.
> To the point, I looking for * TIMEX T2B951.*
> ...


I am sorry that you lost such a beauty. So, for context...... Timex usually produces watches in big batches; to never ever make them again (with the obivous exceptions of the staple models... scouts, easy readers, expeditions, etc). 

The best place you can find it, is via ebay. Set up a search and it will eventually pop out. Not likely that it will be new; but it is not that old, so... perhaps a well kept lot is there somewhere. 

@schumacher62 has a good collection of Perpetual Calendars.. but I don't think he has that one. 

TX Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving! Milano on Crown & Buckle "Daytona" Chevron.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Don_S said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Milano on Crown & Buckle "Daytona" Chevron.
> 
> View attachment 16259653


Happy Thanksgiving. That is a nice pairing on the Milano. 

Mine... has been on the mesh since I swap it. 

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todays 67 dot-dash


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

live now. super
limited. in green this year. 
$125 38mm waterbury. 
noahny.com


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving. That is a nice pairing on the Milano.
> 
> Mine... has been on the mesh since I swap it.
> 
> TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks. Yours looks great on the mesh too. I bought mine with the leather strap, but it's pretty underwhelming in person. For quite a while I wore mine on an eBay-find Timex President-style bracelet and I thought that looked pretty good. Really like it on this purple Chevron strap though. The Milano seems to be a bit under the radar as modern Timex goes, but I think it's a looker.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving !!!
TX Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

KEKaminscy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One year ago I lost my late Fater's watch. It's not some special and expensive model, but brilliant form me. Unfortunately, the watch was lost after I unfastened it in good faith before starting dirty work in my garage, so as not to destroy it. A year has passed, the watch has not been found, and it will constantly tire me and tire me. Now, I look on the internet for such a new or used model in good condition to buy a copy and partially cover the loss. I asked Timex Dealer in my country and they don't have (the told that is model from 2004-2006), shops also, auction sites also. In Polish watch club forum some man recomend me your site, because of that now I'm here.
> To the point, I looking for * TIMEX T2B951.*
> ...


I agree with @Wolfsatz, ebay is your best chance. Searching for "*TIMEX T2B951" *will return the fewest results but may be best to find a NOS version but someone selling a used version may not know the model number. Just "Timex" will give the most results but will require a lot of scrolling. "Timex Perpetual Calendar" may help narrow down the results. Good luck.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

KEKaminscy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One year ago I lost my late Fater's watch. It's not some special and expensive model, but brilliant form me. Unfortunately, the watch was lost after I unfastened it in good faith before starting dirty work in my garage, so as not to destroy it. A year has passed, the watch has not been found, and it will constantly tire me and tire me. Now, I look on the internet for such a new or used model in good condition to buy a copy and partially cover the loss. I asked Timex Dealer in my country and they don't have (the told that is model from 2004-2006), shops also, auction sites also. In Polish watch club forum some man recomend me your site, because of that now I'm here.
> To the point, I looking for * TIMEX T2B951.*
> ...


i’m sorry, i do not own this particular model or i would offer it to you. 

continuously check ebay and maybe mercari and etsy for “timex perpetual calendar” and perhaps you will have success. 

if you do find one, and need help purchasing it within the states and shipping it, i am more than willing to help. 


best of luck,
paul


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@schumacher62 @Miggyd87

Paul... right around your alley for Special Eds.

Miguelito... returning the favor.... can't go wrong with this one.. silent and under 40 (50 L2L).. come one.. get yourself something nice. Your wife texted me with her OK.
Also right on your alley for Divers. 









Waterbury HODINKEE Limited Edition


For our second collaboration with Timex, we knew we wanted to create an automatic watch. Quartz is cool, but there's nothing quite like a self-winding tool watch to keep you company all hours of the day. It's a 40mm diver-style tool watch in stainless steel, with an automatic Japanese movement...




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @schumacher62 @Miggyd87
> 
> Paul... right around your alley for Special Eds.
> 
> ...











Also the Hodinkee effect is in full force @$279/unit


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16261958
> 
> Also the Hodinkee effect is in full force @$279/unit


WUS has influenced you not a very positive way.... LOL 

by the way,... I have been absent from any buying.. but could not refuse this helluva of a deal 









Bulova 96B257 Deal


I've had my eye on this one for a while. Bulova Precisionist 96B257, right now on Amazon for $138.25: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AJE2XHO?psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> WUS has influenced you not a very positive way.... LOL
> 
> by the way,... I have been absent from any buying.. but could not refuse this helluva of a deal
> 
> ...


I saw the black precisionist was on sale today @$158. Never noticed the blue. $138 is great, enjoy


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I saw the black precisionist was on sale today @$158. Never noticed the blue. $138 is great, enjoy


two different case shapes. i much prefer the tapered shape of the blue dial over the black. if it wasn’t 43mm i’d love to have one! a fine purchase by the OP!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> two different case shapes. i much prefer the tapered shape of the blue dial over the black. if it wasn’t 43mm i’d love to have one! a fine purchase by the OP!


I didn't know/never noticed that. All I knew is they are sadly 43mm and have a dominant dial to case ratio, so, like you it immediately to large for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> two different case shapes. i much prefer the tapered shape of the blue dial over the black. if it wasn’t 43mm i’d love to have one! a fine purchase by the OP!


never noticed that either... but I love the black one.. and at that price.. .me no complaining at all. Sweet smooth second hands. Sublime Watch!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> never noticed that either... but I love the black one.. and at that price.. .me no complaining at all. Sweet smooth second hands. Sublime Watch!


honestly i like a black dial over a blue. but what i would definitely want? “262 kHz” on the dial. 

i’m showy like that haha!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> honestly i like a black dial over a blue. but what i would definitely want? “262 kHz” on the dial.
> 
> i’m showy like that haha!


Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a bent seconds hand and algal growth on the 4 and 5 markers, it runs, sets and winds like a dream. though i’m a big believer in servicing vintage timex, even restoring at times, this tough oldster will remain as-is.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> a bent seconds hand and algal growth on the 4 and 5 markers, it runs, sets and winds like a dream. though i’m a big believer in servicing vintage timex, even restoring at times, this tough oldster will remain as-is.


I have one of these models in my "to be restored" bin. I can see it becoming a favorite someday.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a nicely aged and worn japan made 400 on a ratty strap i adore.


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

Timex is truly a timeless piece every collector should have one piece from


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

meow!


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

TN421 said:


> View attachment 16265106


Very nice!


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

The 2020 reissue. Very, very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice watches, i have some too! A cheap models, but nice!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Marlin.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

date stamped 1986. before a buyout by Dole, Bud was one of the largest vegetable growers in all of california.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)

This one just in. New Waterbury Classic day/date


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX XMas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Davidnl (Aug 27, 2016)

Kinda vintage/art deco flavor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I discovered the Tide Temp Compass not long after Timex seems to have discontinued it. So I found one on eBay. The silicone strap was comfortable, but not in great shape. So I made the strap you see here. Not a typical strap; the pin width is way too narrow for the dial, so I wanted the strap to be lug width not pin width, like the factory strap.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Absolutely none!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Absolutely none!


You are missing out. don't let the door hit you on the door out. 

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice contribution johnmicheal!
I think I ignored that troll for other stupid comments sometime in the past.









.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

New to my small but growing Timex collection.
Garage sale find, $5 bucks!
1979 Timex Marlin.









❄☃








Happy Holidays! 🎅


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ox71 said:


> Nice contribution johnmicheal!
> I think I ignored that troll for other stupid comments sometime in the past.
> 
> 
> ...


Name calling moron!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> Name calling moron!


Another stellar contribution.


.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Sometimes inspiring people to explore forum functionality is a service. I'm on four forums, and I _just now_ had reason to figure out where the ignore button is. And I dive right into "what motor oil" threads.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

What is all the fuzz about ?
TX W’bury Sub by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ox71 said:


> Another stellar contribution.
> 
> 
> .


Coming from a stellar name caller!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> 1970 Viscount
> View attachment 16285415


Love those numerals.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not sure why my date wheel keeps getting jammed 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Forgot to post my Waterbury this morning


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1963 viscount on barton canvas.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'79 Electric


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Electric


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Has Timex delivered what folks are asking for with this:










38mm according to the article. 

Guessing there was some moaning about the 41 being too big for a dress watch on smaller wrists, so here we go!









Timex Creates a 38mm Version of the Giorgio Galli S1 Automatic


Hailed by the brand as the most "Timex" watches it has ever made.




hypebeast.com





Now you just have to get over the asking price for a Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

CLP said:


> Has Timex delivered what folks are asking for with this:
> 
> View attachment 16290722
> 
> ...


i think it’s gorgeous. the 41mm was never under consideration, but this surely is.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

“floating hands” Q


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

installing this strap: a supposedly fun thing i hope i never have to do again.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Big 70s vibes


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Easy Reader on Barton suede. What do you guys think? 35mm on 6.5” wrist for reference.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

CLP said:


> Has Timex delivered what folks are asking for with this:
> 
> View attachment 16290722
> 
> ...


That is very nice and 41mm is on the UK website so the 38mm should follow, it is food for thought.


----------



## bpen1980 (Nov 6, 2021)

They wouldn’t be in business if this were the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

I love mine. Cheers from Calgary, Canada ( wishing I was in Cuba right now)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Electric


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

wet weather gear


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Made (Mostly) in the USA...


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Borrowed the idea from Wolfsatz.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Not sure if this has already been posted.
Carhartt WIP - $180 Allied Chrono - Sold Out


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

And here's another, a collaboration with "Abu Garcia" - makers of fishing rods and reels.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Tempus Populi said:


> Borrowed the idea from Wolfsatz.


i’m in disbelief you could take a wolfsatz concept to a whole new level. fine work!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Another old Electric for today...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Some Timex glory shots from the collection


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Q


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'77 wind-up


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wearing this little old handwinder today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Simply Amazing! 
6 years plus.. with the same battery. One second off from the Spring DST time change. Kicking Bulova's UHF bootie

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Simply Amazing!
> 6 years plus.. with the same battery. One second off from the Spring DST time change. Kicking Bulova's UHF bootie
> 
> TX 3 GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979 manual wind.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

So I pulled the trigger on the Inverness Galli S1 38 on release day as I found a code that worked for a whopping 30% off.

Timex does not seem to send out confirmation emails, and I did not screenshot or note down the Order number before closing, so now I can't check order status without it unless I email them and ask for it.

Anyone else had this issue? I recall this happing last time when I ordered the solar field.

Guess my options are to email and ask, or just wait to see if the CC is billed (still pending since Saturday) and then wait for it to arrive or get shipping notification from the carrier.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CLP said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the Inverness Galli S1 38 on release day as I found a code that worked for a whopping 30% off.
> 
> Timex does not seem to send out confirmation emails, and I did not screenshot or note down the Order number before closing, so now I can't check order status without it unless I email them and ask for it.
> 
> ...


No. Every time you complete an order, there is a order number as soon as your CC is approved. YOu can just login to Timex and see all the orders. you have ever placed; just like amazon. 

TX 3GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I saw the order number, then closed the screen without noting the number or screen-caping it, assuming I would get an email for it anyways.

The confirmation page has gone into the abyss never to be seen again. 

I did not make any account to login to, the only way to see orders is to put in Order Number, email and Postal Code used when placing. I'm missing 1/3 of that equation so I'm SOL.

This is also on the .CA site, so it may be different on .com.

When I ordered the North Feild Solar, pretty sure I did not get any email after that order was placed either. I had to email them after to ask how to get tracking info.

Or I guess I can wait for tracking from the courier once it ships.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

CLP said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the Inverness Galli S1 38 on release day as I found a code that worked for a whopping 30% off.
> 
> Timex does not seem to send out confirmation emails, and I did not screenshot or note down the Order number before closing, so now I can't check order status without it unless I email them and ask for it.
> 
> ...


Yep, sort of the same is happening to me right now, nearly identical circumstances and the same watch. I ordered it from the ".com" site since I'm in the US.

I also found a couple of codes that lopped off $150 on the same 38mm model to my shock so I pulled the trigger. I did get a confirmation email that the order was placed but that was it, I also ponied up for the 2nd day shipping. I ordered after the 11am cut off for same day ship on Friday so I figured it would go out Monday.

As of right now it still shows the order is in process. But, it's not, it did ship. I have a UPS "My Choice" account and I checked today, lo and behold the watch was indeeded shipped on Monday (12/20) 2nd day air but Timex still doesn't show that.

I emailed yesterday evening thinking it hadn't shipped, haven't heard back (yet). You can't use chat, you'll get everyone is in 'training' and it cuts you off. Phone doesn't work due to severe weather issues (that's what the 'contact us' page says). My wife ran into the same issue 2 Christmases back with Timex, item was shipped but she never got a shipped alert. She had to call and did get the tracking info from the rep.

I also checked my credit card account page, it shows a pending charge from Timex from Fridday but as of today (12/21) it still shows 'pending'.

It seems hit or miss with their order system's updates. I bought an Expedition Sierra 41mm on one of their 30% off sales earlier this month, I got confirmation email quickly and I got the shipped email the next day with tracking info (it was regular free ship). I like their watches but their logistics system is, um, questionable..


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

pac man


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex TW2R37300 Aluminum Mk1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

CLP said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the Inverness Galli S1 38 on release day as I found a code that worked for a whopping 30% off.
> 
> Timex does not seem to send out confirmation emails, and I did not screenshot or note down the Order number before closing, so now I can't check order status without it unless I email them and ask for it.
> 
> ...


I'm having a similar issue. I ordered the Begal Scout on Green Monday with the 40% off coupon. I received confirmation email a couple minutes later and it showed pending on my bank account. I noticed after a couple of days that I hadn't received a shipment email. I checked my bank account and the charge had been removed?! I called the bank and they said Timex had cancelled the order.

I tried calling Timex customer service because I've been wanting the watch for a while. All I got was "Our agents are at training. Please send us an email and we will respond when possible." Naturally I found this very strange but sent an email anyway. I received an automated response to the email saying they will respond when possible. Well several days later and no response on either front. 

I did some digging yesterday morning on their website and found a notice that said that they customer service department was unavailable due to weather. Ok even odder. Then last night I got an email saying that the watch would be here the next day. It didn't show up today but I did get tracking for it at least and my bank account has been recharged??


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1986 M cell. pretty much new and unused. not surprising eh?








on its original strap.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

A Scout movement in a 38mm T-Series case.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another American Classic

Bulova Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Claire1966 (Dec 23, 2021)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


I used to love my time watch, my very first watch, but they go wrong on me. Once the second hand went backwards


----------



## Time keeper132 (Jun 12, 2016)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


Late to the discussion, but Timex is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I love these pieces. My wife and I had the easy reader with the indiglo/date features. You can NEVER go wrong with these pieces.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

American Documents


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 electric.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> American Documents
> 
> View attachment 16317335
> View attachment 16317336


Thoughts and first impressions ?


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1980s Timex “ MacGyver “ Manual wind


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thoughts and first impressions ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


It seems like a well built watch with some nice heft to it. I like the raised US map in brass on the back and the thick SB foot leather strap is nice. I don't know what movement is used but it is actually quiet. I can actually read the date window without glasses too. I wish the buckle was a little wider as the strap can be hard to pull through it, and I think a screw down crown and better than 30 m water resistance are not too much to ask for at this price point, although not a big deal to me since I'm not going swimming with it. Overall a nice watch though, and I believe all but the movement are US made and I like supporting US manufacturing, we don't make enough things here anymore.


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)

Just rescued from a thrift store bin


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ironman Shock


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I got the Begal Scout in finally. Though still no word from Timex. I have to say based on the photos online I was expecting a forest green dial but in person is a dirty olive khaki color and I love it!!!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank You Santa....Vintage Zuni Spirit Dancer Cuff with an Indiglo attached.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Giorgio Gall S1 38mm in gray. It’s a keeper.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Last weekend the boys brought me one of my Weltons and said "We're ALL wearing our Timexes today!"

So we did.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'll wear this one while I still can before I have to put it away until next year


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

1972 '21'


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and bold watch.

Could have been even nicer with a red second hand.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'77 Mercury


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

^^^^^^^
Now we're talk'n... 


72 'UFO'


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W&#x27;bury Sub Seconds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


TX W&#x27;bury Sub Seconds by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS-1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sharing some Holiday TX Love!

How about the Expedition North Field Solar for just a Benji?

Thanks to @nyonya for passing the info on coupons. 



Spoiler: Do NOT CLICK HERE 



Coupons wave30 and pcfy15 /SPOILER]

This thing is a beauty!

@Miggyd87 the black out Milano is on sale at TX for less than a Benji too.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A pair of Timex as 2021 comes to a close..


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

My Giorgio Galli S1 38 just showed up in time to see out 2021. Green has always been my favorite color, but I hear it's been particularly popular this year. 38mm is plenty big for my 7" wrist as this one seems to wear quite large.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Green is KOOL....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So,... since winter has lost its North... started with the Mk1 to start the gardening season... and ended up.. with the Mk1 as of 45 min of sun light of 2021 left. For me, the Mk1 was the most popular watch on my wrist and always keep coming back... wrist always gravitated towards it. Highly legible, looks great pretty much on any strap, and super light, makes it a personal FAVe! 

Happy New Year TXers! 

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> So,... since winter has lost its North... started with the Mk1 to start the gardening season... and ended up.. with the Mk1 as of 45 min of sun light of 2021 left. For me, the Mk1 was the most popular watch on my wrist and always keep coming back... wrist always gravitated towards it. Highly legible, looks great pretty much on any strap, and super light, makes it a personal FAVe!
> 
> Happy New Year TXers!
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with an MK1. Probably my most occurring watch for 2021 as well., followed closely by the vintage collection. I wonder what 2022 will bring? Probably much of the same for me, as I am a creature of habit. Anyway, Happy New Year fellow Timexers! May you have health, happiness and new Timex (or several) in the new year!


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> So,... since winter has lost its North... started with the Mk1 to start the gardening season... and ended up.. with the Mk1 as of 45 min of sun light of 2021 left. For me, the Mk1 was the most popular watch on my wrist and always keep coming back... wrist always gravitated towards it. Highly legible, looks great pretty much on any strap, and super light, makes it a personal FAVe!
> 
> Happy New Year TXers!
> 
> ...


happy new year to you, and your family, and your timex collection!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Starting of 2022 with a pair of Timex


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

My Tide Temp Compass enjoying the snow.










It's on temp mode here, reading about 24F. The liquid compass on the porch about 15 yards away said 5F. I think you have to take it off your wrist for quite a while to get a good temperature reading.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

manolito said:


> happy new year to you, and your family, and your timex collection!


Same to you Manolito. 

I also started with the Expedition Digital for the gym this morniing.. but after shower time.... 

Navi Ocean is on the wrist with Red Wing Leather. 
TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


Psychedelic !!!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> MK1
> View attachment 16337382


Mk1 Camper 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and mulching like crazy to protect my bulbs. 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Camper
Another day in the garden saving plants from Frost Bite
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tree of Life
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mk1 Camper
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> and mulching like crazy to protect my bulbs.
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Yeah get ready, snow and cold coming in tonight.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

fiskadoro said:


> My Giorgio Galli S1 38 just showed up in time to see out 2021. Green has always been my favorite color, but I hear it's been particularly popular this year. 38mm is plenty big for my 7" wrist as this one seems to wear quite large.


Still waiting. 😕

CC was processed on the 23. Website says give 7-10 for shipping and given it's been holiday season I've held off emailing them.

Did you even get tracking info or did it just show up?

How does it wear with the strap? 

My only reservation is I wish it had 20mm lug width, I have a few straps that may look great but I will have to squeeze them in.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

CLP said:


> Still waiting. 😕
> 
> CC was processed on the 23. Website says give 7-10 for shipping and given it's been holiday season I've held off emailing them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Ordered mine on the 24th and it shipped on the 27th, arrived on the 31st. I did get a shipping notification from Timex.

The strap is more comfortable than I expected. Initially I wasn't sure I'd like it. The keeper concept is quite effective. I have a few 18mm straps lying around from vintage pieces that I may try one day for sure.... think maybe a brown leather might go nicely with this one.


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

Picked up this Timex x Space Snoopy watch in TK Maxx yesterday. Love the colours and it looks even better when using the Indiglo! Model reference is TW2T82800.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

Going stealthy with the DDC.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Cheeto by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Classic Easy Reader


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

My first watch purchase this year!
But it won't be my last Timex.
I've been obsessing over auto/mechanical watches but my Expedition and my Weekender Chronograph have changed my mind.
This is Main Street.
Drugstore find and I grabbed it without even trying it on.
The strap is a croco brown leather and it feels good.
This one needs to be seen in person: it pops with the light. Purples blues sunrays 
I had to turn off the flash!
The new Timex replaces this beauty:
It stopped working after a few months and kept time my Hamilton and the Portsea.
I had hopes for Chinese watches.
The same store has put aside another Chronograph for me for the end of the month.
I'm liking so much on WUS.
I hope to participate more!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Mk1 Cheeto by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


For a couple of seconds I thought I was looking at a Hamilton!
Love your cat too!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16342379
> 
> View attachment 16342378
> 
> ...


Nice find, that's a good looking Timex. I'm sure we all look forward to your participation and photos! You have come to the right place!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> Nice find, that's a good looking Timex. I'm sure we all look forward to your participation and photos! You have come to the right place!


Thanks!


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one just came today













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'72 Marlin


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mid day change to this '79. But this wrist hair ripping metal band has taken its final grab, time for a change.










This should be much more comfortable.










Yes, my wrist is feeling better already!


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Yay the S1 showed up today! Will unbox and try it on when I get home.

So my main impression is it's lovely, the dial is kindve an olive tone like the Monta Triumph, but seems really odd wearing a dress watch on rubber.

I do have some straps to try on but they are 20mm and will have to be squeezed in.

Only gripe is the typical Miyota rotor noise will drive me nuts. I have molycote which worked wonders on my Marlin, but since this watch is a tad more expensive and just out of the box and under warranty I think I'll hold off on that for now.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'75 Marlin


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

'17 Marlin


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocking the Elevated Scout .... I think it is getting closer to a battery replacement time. 

Tx Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and because there is no F1 races for another 10 weeeks..
Bull Eyes .... The Ministry of Defense on the RB16
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

CLP said:


> Yay the S1 showed up today! Will unbox and try it on when I get home.
> 
> So my main impression is it's lovely, the dial is kindve an olive tone like the Monta Triumph, but seems really odd wearing a dress watch on rubber.
> 
> ...


Please tell us your experience as I have my own with a green 38mm S1 (well, two of them to be exact).

- Ordred the first one on the day it was introduced for order from the US Timex website. Out of the box it has a big yellowish-white speck that will sometimes be on the dial, sometimes under the crystal. When you turn the crown you can easily see it wobbles, the crown's shaft must be bent. At least it keeps good time (+3-5 sec/day).

- Timex won't replace a defective watch, they only accept returns so you have to re-order. I do so, the 2nd one has a nice sized dust/lint piece that's pressed between the underside of the crystal and the bezel. It has the same wobbly crown (but not as wobbly as the first one) and 'best' of all it loses 20 seconds a day (Miyota's spec is -10 sec/+30 sec/day).

- I tried to remove the casebacks on both watches to see if I could do anything about the crud. Those things are on* tight*, I could not budge either of them with my jaxa-style wrench. It's as if they used an impact wrench for tire lug nuts to put the blasted thing on.

- I agree on the rubber strap, it looks wrong on this watch and I really dislike the particular design Timex supplies with this watch. I have the original Galli S1 (blue dial), I put that one on a RIOS Louisiana mahogany strap. I intended to do the same with this green 38mm version too (the 38mm S1 has an 18mm lug, the original S1 is 20mm).

Right now Timex is impossible to reach: emails went unanswered as of today 14 days after sending a support request, the phones just have an automated "our offices are closed" messgae no matter when you call, chat yields the same.

I can see getting one lousy quality watch but two in a row? That smacks of a assembly facility issue based on my decades in the manfacturing sector. Both are going back but it's just disspointing since the watch is so nice looking. And of course Timex is out of stock, who knows when they'll get new ones (and what kind of quality).

On the other hand my Timex quartz models are nicely assembled (dust free!) and are 1/5th price of the S1. Go figure....


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> Mid day change to this '79. But this wrist hair ripping metal band has taken its final grab, time for a change.
> 
> View attachment 16344470
> 
> ...


Hi LMS70.
I'm yearning for a Marlin with the black California dial auto version.
Do you have a collection of Marlins and other Timex watches posted somewhere?
The ones I have seen are splendid!
Thanks!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MrFoo said:


> Hi LMS70.
> I'm yearning for a Marlin with the black California dial auto version.
> Do you have a collection of Marlins and other Timex watches posted somewhere?
> The ones I have seen are splendid!
> Thanks!


Hi MrFoo and thank you for the compliment. Everything I have is posted here on WUS only, I don't have any other social media presence. I am happy with my Timex collection, but there are several others on here that have a more impressive collection than I do. I won't name names for fear of forgetting someone, but if you page back through this thread you will see them. There are some great people on this forum and this thread in particular who have really made this hobby enjoyable. Glad to have you join us!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> Hi MrFoo and thank you for the compliment. Everything I have is posted here on WUS only, I don't have any other social media presence. I am happy with my Timex collection, but there are several others on here that have a more impressive collection than I do. I won't name names for fear of forgetting someone, but if you page back through this thread you will see them. There are some great people on this forum and this thread in particular who have really made this hobby enjoyable. Glad to have you join us!


Yeah. Never did trust any of the offending platforms myself.
No one I personally know is on them either.
I'll be looking out for more of your finds.
Thanks LMS70!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> '17 Marlin
> View attachment 16345968


are you developing a rash with that miyota movement? or did you buy anti itch cream? 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

@ tmathes

Good lord.. I did not loupe mine and now you're making me afraid to!!! 😳

I don't dislike the design of the strap, it's just that rubber on dress watches feels weird in general. Even NATO/Perlon/Canvas seems out of place.

Other than that and delivery updates lacking (my fault for not screen-capping the confirmation page when I had it up) I have no issues.

Yet. LOL

Not surprised about Timex being incommunicado. Nobody is at work because of Omicron and I won't be surprised if everything shuts down soon.

Thinking about putting one of these on it, both will pair well I think, and will also be usable on my other 2 Timex fields with 18mm lugs:



















I may try squeezing in a few of the 20mm straps I already have on hand first though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CLP said:


> @ tmathes
> 
> Good lord.. I did not loupe mine and now you're making me afraid to!!! 😳
> 
> ...


I gave up long time ago expecting to get a Timex watch paired with a good strap. Usually, I know that the strap that comes with will be immediately replaced with something else.
However, some times it is the opposite, I have bought discounted timex watches just for a known good strap or bracelet.

This one comes to mind that came paired with a fairfield.

A couple of timex straps paired to Bulovas
Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Original combo
TX Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

The one that comes with the burgundy Marlin is quite nice. 

Only issue I have with it is the long end could be about 10mm shorter on my wrist, but such is life.

The NATO on the PVD North Feild came off immediately. Replaced with a stealth black single-pass.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> are you developing a rash with that miyota movement? or did you buy anti itch cream?


No anti itch required.

The 34mm Marlin runs a Sea-gull ST6(?) manual wind. The 40mm Marlin runs the Miyota 8K series. Hence why I own the 34mm Marlin and not the 40.


😉


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Expedition/Ironman combo for Friday..


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

My "egg timer" in blue.
They can drop the Expedition in my Urn before they seal it up ;-)


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16348172
> 
> View attachment 16348173
> 
> ...


Ha! Where it would continue to tick away loudly for the next several years until the battery died. It would serve as a constant reminder of your presence in the room.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> Ha! Where it would continue to tick away loudly for the next several years until the battery died. It would serve as a constant reminder of your presence in the room.


Oh man! That cracked me up!
I'm not going to deprive someone the pleasure of my Melbourne Portsea after I'm done with it.
I read a story, possibly apocryphal, that one family was very unhappy when their old fellow died.
He put it in the will that he should be buried with his Paul Newman Daytona...
The Expedition works for me.
Humble. Steadfast.
Things I'm still working on.
Got philosophical there.
Be well!


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

CLP said:


> @ tmathes
> 
> Good lord.. I did not loupe mine and now you're making me afraid to!!! 😳
> 
> ...


I didn't look at either under a loupe. In both watches the specks are obvious to the naked eye. The speck on the 2nd one I'd live with but not -20 seconds/day. The dust particle is just that, a fiber-like dust spec but it's jammed between the crystal and the case, you can see it at the edge of the crystal. It's not hard to spot but not obnoxious.

With the first one intially I did not see the speck initially but when I put the watch on I noticed it. Why? That crud moved from between the dial/case crevice to the dark green on the dial. I noticed that with just moving the watch it would flick from the dial to the edge between dial/case. After wearing it a short while it moved to under the crystal. It's not like typical dust, it is more round and sort of yellow-ish white. For all I know it's a small food particle or someone wasn't using their Selsun Blue shampoo. 

I have a blue S1 in the original size, it's pefect which is why I didn't hesitate buying the green one. The wobbly crown is also angering, the stem must be bent too, it's much worse in the 1st sample.

Maybe you'll have better luck squeezing a 20mm in there than me. I sure could not do it, 19mm did squeeze in there (I used a 19mm Hirsch Duke, black) but it just did not look right. I will put it on an 18mm RIOS Louisiana mahogany, it looks great with the green. Another option you can look at is the Wocci 'italian leather' strap in brown sold on Amazon. I have a few of those straps in brown with the linen colored stitch on other watches (two on Longines models), that strap really bats way above it's price.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

@CLP 

Before you make a decision, have a look at this



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0781JYN7Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00



and this









RIOS1931 Louisiana Alligator-Grain Leather Mahogany Brown Watch Strap


This rich matte brown Louisiana alligator-grain leather watch strap is made in Germany by RIOS1931.




holbensfinewatchbands.com





The brown in the RIOS strap is warmer than it appears, I use a 20mm version on my blue S1. I couldn't get that 20mm strap to fit the 38m S1 but the color combo was ideal in my eyes (and with my daughter too, the fashionista).


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

So I found a drugstore Timex kiosk with at least five more watches that I would like to have.
I picked out this one and I like it.
The bracelet is a first for me and I need to shorten it.
Bracelet or strap it will look fine on either wrist.
I'm in the store at least once a week!
So it looks like my kids are going to get that sack of watches after all!
This is the first white dial I've ever owned.
Prior to my green snk all my watches had been blue.
Now I must figure out how to shorten this bracelet.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16349034
> 
> View attachment 16349032
> 
> ...


Topper was the markdown from 140$ to 55$.
From the Classic collection?


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16349034
> 
> View attachment 16349032
> 
> ...


I would be much obliged if any you much more educated than I in possibly discontinued Timex made in India unknown movement possibly 42mm.
Manufactured for Timex in the Netherlands 
Located on Hoofddorp on Taurus Avenue.
Possibly 2017 manufacture.
The case is slightly larger than my Kakhi King. Same shape too.
Thanks for any information you might share.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

There should be a 2 letter or 2 number code on the case back that will tell you the month and year of manufacture. If you google "Timex Date Codes" or search on here for the thread "Timex Manufacturing Date Codes - 1985 and Newer" you will find a very helpful table posted by @cayabo that I use all the time to find this info. Unfortunately I don't know what model you have there but I bet someone on this thread will know.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> There should be a 2 letter or 2 number code on the case back that will tell you the month and year of manufacture. If you google "Timex Date Codes" or search on here for the thread "Timex Manufacturing Date Codes - 1985 and Newer" you will find a very helpful table posted by @cayabo that I use all the time to find this info. Unfortunately I don't know what model you have there but I bet someone on this thread will know.


I love specifications and research!
Thanks?


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16349034
> 
> View attachment 16349032
> 
> ...


Google search turned up these:


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting enough, regarding rotor noise, looks like the bearings are exposed so you would not need to take the rotor off to lubricate them.










A dab of molycote on each one and let it spin to distribute.

Looks like the only challenge would be getting the case-back off as noted above.

I'm assuming Miyota does not lubricate the bearings at all so it will free-spin more efficiently, but at what cost, especially on a movement that can handwind as well?

My S/O already asked me what that noise was, so you know it's bad when other people can hear it.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MrFoo said:


> Google search turned up this:











43.7mm
20mm strap
On amazon.in
There is a silver dial like mine.

I'll be looking for a good strap this weekend.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16349034
> 
> View attachment 16349032
> 
> ...


Take a clear picture of the case back please.

.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

CLP said:


> Interesting enough, regarding rotor noise, looks like the bearings are exposed so you would not need to take the rotor off to lubricate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rotor noise doesn't bug me but I did compare it to my 40mm S1, it's louder in the 40mm thanin the 38mm flavor. It must be the sapphire that muffles the noise. I have an Astor+Banks watch with a Miyota 9k series movement and the rotor isn't as loud as in either Timex. That watch has soft iron plates in it for magnetic reistance, that must muffle the rotor noise.

But good luck getting the caseback off. I hope you have a good compressor and high-torque impact wrench to remove it.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi ox71?









Thanks for the request.
Here you go.
I've had at least a dozen smartphones and never used the cameras in any purposeful way.
The brushing sprays the light everywhere.
But I am really looking forward to springtime when I can start getting some casual outdoor shots.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

And even better luck not marring it in the process. Ugh.

It's way louder than in the Marlin (which was fixed nicely with Molycote, though I had to take the rotor off to do that one), and I'm assuming it's because the bearings are metal to metal in the channel with no lube.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

MrFoo said:


> Hi ox71?
> View attachment 16349381
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find anything on this on google.
Interesting model

.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MrFoo said:


> Topper was the markdown from 140$ to 55$.
> From the Classic collection?


The Bay.com listed this at 140$ marked down 50% before it sold out.
The Eternal Collection
44mm case
22mm strap
4mm larger than my largest watches.
I will need to find the right strap to make it work









So a watch manufactured in India for Timex Netherlands ends up in a London Drugs Timex display in Vancouver BC.
This one traveled to me.
Kismet!
Thanks for your responses and helpful suggestions.
Look forward to helping others too.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Metal Field case with Scout Mid dial


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> Hi ox71?
> View attachment 16349381
> 
> 
> ...


The trick to minimize reflections is to use two or maybe even three light sources. Small LEDs are great to compliment some harsh lights. 

Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1963 Marlin. classy and iconic.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> The trick to minimize reflections is to use two or maybe even three light sources. Small LEDs are great to compliment some harsh lights.
> 
> Fairfield Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thanks.
I'm having a blast discovering what my phone camera can do.
I'm doing some other stuff with bubbles and reflection:








Watches are more static😄!
Thanks for the tip.
I see there is great photos here.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

here is that date code chart Larry mentioned.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 16351949
> 
> here is that date code chart Larry mentioned.


Thank you!
I can track all my Timex watches!
This is great.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

MrFoo said:


> Thank you!
> I can track all my Timex watches!
> This is great.


and properly replace your batteries as well!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> and properly replace your batteries as well!


Yes I want to be able to do that myself.
Only way to keep this cost friendly.
I understand that the Timex chronograph watches have certain resets and connections to tend to.
Well.
I always gutted and filleted my own fish!
Thank you!


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

Can anyone ID this Timex for me?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Smooth21 said:


> Can anyone ID this Timex for me?
> 
> View attachment 16352099


how about a pic of the case back? 
Has an Easy Reader feeling... but never seen one with a tach / Day Date.


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

That's the only pic I have, unfortunately. Came across it on Insta.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 16351949
> 
> here is that date code chart Larry mentioned.


will be really *HELPFUL*. many thanks. regards.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

I came across this suave fellow a while back and I like the look.
36mm
Copper clad stainless steel
Copper clad bracelet
Pre-release: y25000 Japan
$218 US
















































I was disappointed to find that it was only released in Japan.
It seems to be available.
Has anybody ordered from a Japanese retail website?
This is a beauty.
Thoughts?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

@MrFoo i guess you missed the Beams solid sterling silver camper? haha it’s understandable. they only made 50 pieces for $1800 apiece. i know one lucky owner!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> @MrFoo i guess you missed the Beams solid sterling silver camper? haha it’s understandable. they only made 50 pieces for $1800 apiece. i know one lucky owner!


Yep.
I am a little late to the party.
That is... Wow!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Smooth21 said:


> Can anyone ID this Timex for me?
> 
> View attachment 16352099


T2N228

Very much like the Metal Field, but not the same case.
36mm with 18mm strap and fairly slim.
Uses the M90X so it ticks loudly.
White dial makes Indiglo bright.


This one always caught my eye on eBay. I finally got one. I don't wear it much, but I like the style.

And what is its style?
Is it retro with the serif font?
Do the brushed case and useless tachymneter scale make it a tool/field watch?
Do the white dial and polished bezel make it more formal?
What about open-framed hands - what's that?
Somehow, all these odd elements add up to something I like.

Timex has never defined "Easy Reader". But I agree with you -
The classic red seconds hand and legibility make it one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BTW - anyone ever heard anything ever again after the initial press release (2017) on Timex/SillMach PowerMEMS?
They were going to "disrupt the watch industry".


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

cayabo said:


> T2N228
> 
> Very much like the Metal Field, but not the same case.
> 36mm with 18mm strap and fairly slim.
> ...


Much appreciated. Thank you! And if you ever want to part with yours, keep me in mind.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> I came across this suave fellow a while back and I like the look.
> 36mm
> Copper clad stainless steel
> Copper clad bracelet
> ...


Nice color.. but other than that I don't see much to command that price ... regular 36mm Camper I see. 

Answering yoru question: A lot of the Seiko/Casio fanboys order JDMs all the time from Japan. Safe if you dare to pay the price. The whole JDM thing is a marketing thing .. just that you know. 
Same thing with the Midget. Midget is a JDM only... but Timex made an identical one without the Midget name. 

Marketing Gimmicks! 
Midget TX Japan Edition by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 36mm Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks Wolfsatz!
The price is too much.
But I'm sure that I am part crow in my soul.
And it's a shiny bauble.
I came across the beams camper right near the beginning of my Timex fascination.
Your Midget is a fine look.
They all are.
When I am in possession of the California dial 40mm Marlin with the rose gold case I will have my shiny object in the nest!
I can't wait to get outside to get some shots in sunlight.
I'm really enjoying your photos man.
Thanks for your input man. Very much appreciated.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Customized Weekender for today. I think I gravitated to a Weekender today because I feel like I didn't have a weekend with all the painting and other home projects of the past two days.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Timex-J Crew Andros


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> Thanks Wolfsatz!
> The price is too much.
> But I'm sure that I am part crow in my soul.
> And it's a shiny bauble.
> ...


timex does very good rose gold .. or copper color... I have my very 1st timex on that color.. which is the Yacht IQ model.

For today... Tod's MS-1`

TX TS MS 1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Which by the day.. after 6 years.. now is in need of a fresh cell
IQ Yatch Racer by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm looking for a strap for this 22mm lug width Timex Eternal watch:








It's large for me and it came on a very heavy bracelet.
If I'd had it sized it probably would have been a good fit.
But too heavy.
So I like these Barton straps:








Blue?








Or Grey?
Something else?
I'm looking forward to getting Eternal into the rotation.
I grabbed it because I haven't seen that day/date display on Timex.
My favoured complications 🌝⌚
Thanks for checking in!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I see those are quick release straps, so it would be very easy to get both straps and swap them out. That also makes one watch feel like two, at least to me anyway. I think you can't go wrong with any of those colors with that watch. That was a good find on your part in my humble opinion.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Timex-J Crew Andros


Unfortunately, at work, I still don't see your pics.

But I keep an extra watch at work... that happens to be an Andros:


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> I see those are quick release straps, so it would be very easy to get both straps and swap them out. That also makes one watch feel like two, at least to me anyway. I think you can't go wrong with any of those colors with that watch. That was a good find on your part in my humble opinion.


LMS70: Thank you.
I'm getting used to the idea of wearing a slightly larger watch so starting to invest in some 22mm straps.
I'm seeing that the lug to lug height is always worth investigating. 
I appreciate it when the advertisement includes a dimensional diagram.
And I haven't yet seen the lug to lug routinely included with the rest of specifications.
I'm interested in a 'grains of rice' in silver to wear with my Melbourne Portsea.
The strap supplied looks a lot like the Barton in Blue.
The ones I like are north of $100 Canadian.
Your opinion is respected sir.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Unfortunately, at work, I still don't see your pics.
> 
> But I keep an extra watch at work... that happens to be an Andros:
> 
> View attachment 16356038


i’m crushed! you’re missing so many fine watches vonn! haha. 

i wonder what the viewing issue at work is? is it only an issue with my posts? 

P


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

this year is the 50th anniversary of the first timex Q. can’t wait to see what retro vibe they cook up in 2022.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Unfortunately, at work, I still don't see your pics.
> 
> But I keep an extra watch at work... that happens to be an Andros:
> 
> View attachment 16356038


Is that the one I sold you a long time ago? Did you ever get the bezel unstuck?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Is that the one I sold you a long time ago? Did you ever get the bezel unstuck?


Yeah, this is it.

I used a butter knife with a bit of Scotch tape wrapped around it to slip under the bezel.
Underneath the bezel was full of goo - may be dried up Cola?
The bezel has an O-ring that holds it on, but if anything liquid seeps in from the top, that same O-ring creates a nice cup to hold it.
Works smoothly now (used MagnaLube G).

The crystal has had a lot of polishing (cerium oxide) done to reduce the scratching.

And the movement was replaced to fix the day wheel not moving.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Yeah, this is it.
> 
> I used a butter knife with a bit of Scotch tape wrapped around it to slip under the bezel.
> Underneath the bezel was full of goo - may be dried up Cola?
> ...


interesting vonn. i too replaced the movement in my andros for the same reason. these plastic geared day/dates are super sensitive to being abusively set apparently. then again, learning how and when to change and set the date is not something many watch owners know intuitively. 

i sourced the movement at Perrin in Canada. it was $7USD for a new M903. i bought a spare. 

i also have a new in the box andros. it should go to somebody somewhere someday…it’s a fine little watch body, perfectly sized with a beautiful textured dial surface. i love it.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cayabo said:


> Yeah, this is it.
> 
> I used a butter knife with a bit of Scotch tape wrapped around it to slip under the bezel.
> Underneath the bezel was full of goo - may be dried up Cola?
> ...


Nice. I think I remember you telling me that. I like seeing watches come back into their glory!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16358215



hhmmmm... silver case.. black dial.. golden markers.... It actually works quite nicely! I dig your Milano!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> hhmmmm... silver case.. black dial.. golden markers.... It actually works quite nicely! I dig your Milano!


thanks mate ... yes works for me cheers p


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Southview


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Waterbury Wednesday 
W’buru Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rreifel (12 mo ago)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


I know this is an older post, IF you still have interest, you may want to consider HMT as another way to 'scratch that itch'. Truly throw back watches, and quite a few to collect AND you will rarely find anyone else with one.

Having said that, I LOVE my mid '60's Marlin.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I love looking at all the Timex pieces....excellent thread. I am awaiting this one and will post photos when I get it...


----------



## Davidnl (Aug 27, 2016)

Q telephone dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2012 T2N662


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I've heard and seem others complaint about Timex order process. Well, now it happened to me. A few weeks back someone posted a picture of the new Solar SS model and I applied the coupons, completed the checkout process and was very happy with the purchase. Did not think anything about, since the snow storm everything is delayed; but after 15 days of nothing; logged on to Timex, check for my order. There is absolutely no record whatsoever of the order. Same thing with Paypal; nothing. Bizarre. Now, all of those models are sold out. 

Happy Friday TXrs!

TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Trying a new leather strap on this old Q to replace the metal hair ripper.


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> Trying a new leather strap on this old Q to replace the metal hair ripper.
> 
> View attachment 16365060
> View attachment 16365061


IMHO, the leather strap is better suited to the watch.

K.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> I've heard and seem others complaint about Timex order process. Well, now it happened to me. A few weeks back someone posted a picture of the new Solar SS model and I applied the coupons, completed the checkout process and was very happy with the purchase. Did not think anything about, since the snow storm everything is delayed; but after 15 days of nothing; logged on to Timex, check for my order. There is absolutely no record whatsoever of the order. Same thing with Paypal; nothing. Bizarre. Now, all of those models are sold out.
> 
> Happy Friday TXrs!
> 
> TX Elevated Scout by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


well well well.. guess who decided to show up?

The strap is decent. but I had hopes that it would be a Red Wing one... NOPE! So, this is destined to be swapped for something nicer. 

Received and it is totally dead...so ... will need some sun before the snow tomorrow. 

Exp North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Exp North. by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> well well well.. guess who decided to show up?
> 
> The strap is decent. but I had hopes that it would be a Red Wing one... NOPE! So, this is destined to be swapped for something nicer.
> 
> ...


Did they rebill you as well? That's what happened to me. They rebilled the transaction after I had written it off as not happening. Looks good btw. I'm waiting for the black 40mm to come back into stock


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16369056


super nice paul! those applied roman numeral markers are a very fine detail.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Watercolors line.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Did they rebill you as well? That's what happened to me. They rebilled the transaction after I had written it off as not happening. Looks good btw. I'm waiting for the black 40mm to come back into stock


So.. I usually buy everythig with Paypal.. and I think I actually paid with my debit card on that one. I'll have to check. 

ust took a few minutes of being outside for it to start to do the two step dance. ITS ALIVE!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I wonder why Timex can come up with super dials and designs... only to be paired with a sucky strap. Here's the North with a better Timex Strap from the Mk1. They should've put a better strap on this piece.

As of now, really digging the piece. Will be writing a nice review about it after a few days.

TX Expediton North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Expediton North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

First Field walk with the North

TX Exp North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> well well well.. guess who decided to show up?
> 
> The strap is decent. but I had hopes that it would be a Red Wing one... NOPE! So, this is destined to be swapped for something nicer.
> 
> ...


This one's on my short list . . . is the dial black, navy blue, or other ? Anxious to hear more about this watch. Lume, fit, finish etc. Screw down crown on it too? 
Vaer, Bertucci, and Timex in the ring for my next ticker . . .


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


Wonder who f this is the same as wolfsatz watch? Digging it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FLA45fan said:


> This one's on my short list . . . is the dial black, navy blue, or other ? Anxious to hear more about this watch. Lume, fit, finish etc. Screw down crown on it too?
> Vaer, Bertucci, and Timex in the ring for my next ticker . . .


Lume - Only hands not markers - Idiotic.. why Timex WHY??? 🤷‍♂️☹🤨 and really at the end 🥺 could've been the Perfect Timex. 
Fit - Excellent on a 7 3/4 in wrist. it may be a tad large for the 6 inchers. But nothing a good Nato can solve. 
Screw Down and it is Signed - Yes and with a crown guard. 
Dial - Very dark Navy Blue but goes very well with the chocolate brown hands. 
Finish - I like that it is a opaque finish, but very well.. .as opposed to the very high polish from the Swiss Eagle Pilot I just got too. 

Hands down, the Expedition North is a far better value even at full MSRP. No wonder they are all sold out. 

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Gotta have one! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Very pleased to have gotten a new battery into this guy. Back in rotation after a long rest.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Full sun shot to display its true color 
TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wanted a watch for the trail. These soft straps are dust magnets. Pretty good price on this one:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> Lume - Only hands not markers - Idiotic.. why Timex WHY???


Well, akshully…

Seriously, it does have little pin-head lume dots at the markers. I can make them out in the middle of the night.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959 100 “Bayonet” model, 36mm.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Full sun shot to display its true color
> TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Very slick design! Like it a lot!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Another Sun Shot! 
This time at the right angle to make visible the Solar Panels. They are almost invisible at most light conditions. 

Sun Shot Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

I spent some time this morning with what I have been referring to as my "Timex Week Ender" but I have seen it referred to by another name, perhaps for South Asia and India:
















I really like this watch.
The Croc embossing is crisp and detailed.
I forget to take pictures of the straps.
Timex has provided me with adequate or very good straps.
This strap is very good.
I found this at a steep discount. 
50%?
I have a Timex with a bracelet but I took it off. Watching out for 22mm strap now.
I haven't had this in direct sunlight yet.
My camera flash obliterates the dial details.
















I'm still expecting to have one of these on my wrist.








This would be perhaps the apex of my Timex collection 🌝
Certainly not the last.
This forum has spurred me to take better wrist shots!
Take care all!


----------



## mike2121 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> I spent some time this morning with what I have been referring to as my "Timex Week Ender" but I have seen it referred to by another name, perhaps for South Asia and India:
> View attachment 16374403
> 
> View attachment 16374402
> ...


With that dial.. the better term would be the Explorex!


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Waterbury Explorer 42mm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cuttalossa said:


> View attachment 16374806
> 
> 
> Waterbury Explorer 42mm





Wolfsatz said:


> With that dial.. the better term would be the Explorex!


Here's my Explorex

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally got to put the case back on this one.. and it is officially back in rotation. 

TX The Unicorn by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

And this one maybe for #Waterbury Wednesday
TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Waterbury Wednesday
W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Not a Timex, but I feel like it fits in well around here. 

Put this together to try out the salmon dial trend…


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

The father of the modern Marlins...'65


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Got new shoes for the Galli today, pairs quite well:










Also got an eco-suede for my fields, looks spiffy on both of them:


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Afternoon right wrist watch swap:








From Kakhi King to my Expedition Field Metal:
















"They are what they are
And they ain't what they ain't."
Apologies to Popeye


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Weekender Chronograph today!


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

Recently got in this Marlin 34mm reissue in gold/green. Just put a shorter strap on it and a deployment buckle.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PSA
Timex found its North 
Expedition North is back in Stock at the mothership. 

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

How To Wear It: The Secretly Stylish Timex Easy Reader


It ain't fancy. But it'll upgrade your look and last an eternity – all for about 65 bucks.




www.hodinkee.com




Don't know who's paying $65 for an ER, mine was less than $5.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> How To Wear It: The Secretly Stylish Timex Easy Reader
> 
> 
> It ain't fancy. But it'll upgrade your look and last an eternity – all for about 65 bucks.
> ...


This article makes me want to buy another Easy Reader! One of those watches you can't have too many of.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> How To Wear It: The Secretly Stylish Timex Easy Reader
> 
> 
> It ain't fancy. But it'll upgrade your look and last an eternity – all for about 65 bucks.
> ...


I'll give you 10 to double your investement.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I still don’t know where to post this thing, so you all have to look at it.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I still don’t know where to post this thing, so you all have to look at it.


I've tried trolling this thread with my Armitrons before, I'm not sure if anyone noticed.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Deity42 said:


> I've tried trolling this thread with my Armitrons before, I'm not sure if anyone noticed.
> View attachment 16382389


Armitron has a place in the watch world. They are closest to Timex in my opinion.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I've tried trolling this thread with my Armitrons before, I'm not sure if anyone noticed.
> View attachment 16382389


This one is in the same boat - Big name American innovation from the 70's that got wiped out in the 80's.
It is interesting how Timex survived the switch to quartz and then the onslaught of digital.

This is my first watch - One of the first cheap LCDs that followed the expensive LEDs. I got it because we had PET's at school. I can still remember being excited to get the monthly computer magazine with programs that we wanted to try. We were in 7th grade and no one knew anything about computers. We'd type for hours carefully getting the code in, then save it to cassette.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> This one is in the same boat - Big name American innovation from the 70's that got wiped out in the 80's.
> It is interesting how Timex survived the switch to quartz and then the onslaught of digital.
> 
> This is my first watch - One of the first cheap LCDs that followed the expensive LEDs. I got it because we had PET's at school. I can still remember being excited to get the monthly computer magazine with programs that we wanted to try. We were in 7th grade and no one knew anything about computers. We'd type for hours carefully getting the code in, then save it to cassette.
> ...


Really neat, I'm certain this would find some love in the Digital and ABC forum. Does she still run? I am going to try to dip my toes very carefully into vintage digitals this year.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Phew! All caught up. Been absent of any real banter for a bit on WUS hold for an occasional pic post. Good to see the Timex clan still marching strong.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Doggy walk right before sunset.. and it is very cold. Only watch that fits over the sweatshirt. 

TX Boost by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> View attachment 16378111
> 
> View attachment 16378109
> 
> ...


Try snapping your pictures without the flash. Grab another source of lighting and you'll get much better results. The flash washes all colors away and/or gives all kinds of reflections.


Best lighting source is the sun on a cloudy day. Lights gets in from different directions. 
Expedition North Field - Review coming up tonight 

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> very cold
> 
> …
> 
> sweatshirt


Bruh… a sweatshirt is just the beginning for me when I take my dog for a walk.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Try snapping your pictures without the flash. Grab another source of lighting and you'll get much better results. The flash washes all colors away and/or gives all kinds of reflections.
> 
> 
> Best lighting source is the sun on a cloudy day. Lights gets in from different directions.
> ...


Thanks for the tips Wolfsatz.
My friend V is a professional photographer and just yesterday he was giving me some advice for indoor watch photography.
Matte white and matte black cardboard.
I've been going a little far with the edit tweaks as well.
I'm having some fun photographing Timex watch case backs!
Flash or not they really play with the light.
I'll also be looking for a nice affordable digital camera with Bluetooth.
But that's a few months away.
In other news:








I'm expecting to have this little gem by sometime next weekend.
I'm enjoying your photos!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Meal prepping with the Mk1. My favorite watch to wear while working on house chores.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Just got it this morning, and I love it! I’m not really a quartz fan, but this is a great looking watch and I couldn’t pass it up at a mere $40 bucks. Talk about affordable.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bill M. said:


> Just got it this morning, and I love it! I’m not really a quartz fan, but this is a great looking watch and I couldn’t pass it up at a mere $40 bucks. Talk about affordable.
> View attachment 16385862


Great watch the Scout it is. It is a Timex Staple. But if you like that one. Check out the Mk1 line; twice (maybe even more) the watch, much better finishing, dome crystal and if you select carefully, much better strap. For the same price.



Spoiler: Mk1












Amazon.com: Timex MK1 Aluminum 3-Hand Black/Orange One Size : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex MK1 Aluminum 3-Hand Black/Orange One Size and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com








Mk1 Review here:


Spoiler: Mk1 Review












The Timex Mk1 - a Sleeper GEM!


Timex Mk1 From Timex THE MK1 COLLECTIVE Timex Mk1 Camper Review Our original military-inspired design is beautiful in it's simple utility. Domed lenses are a unique signature of this collection, that we've now updated with modern materials. In many ways the wrist watch was born from...




www.watchuseek.com








Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Very cool, thanks.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Mercury. I happenned to notice it was on the correct date so I had to wear it today.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


>


Nice and subdued.
Kidding aside, I do like that.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ACace1 said:


> Nice and subdued.
> Kidding aside, I do like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


it takes up a lot of real estate for sure. i’m guessing it’s the largest watch i’ve ever worn.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

Q Quartz


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Zuni Cuff Indiglo...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Watching UFC 270 and noticed that TIMEX is now an official sponsor:









Timex will become the UFC’s first-ever official timekeeper and official watch partner in a four-year deal worth a reported seven figures annually, according to Sports Business Journal (SBJ).

Timex will also be the presenting partner for the UFC’s fight clock during pay-per-view (PPV) broadcasts, with the recent bout between Charles Oliviera and Dustin Poirier the first event to feature this activation.

The licensing element of the partnership will see the production of UFC-branded Timex products, including wristwatches priced under $1,000, wristbands and clocks. These products will be available via Timex’s ecommerce platform, as well as via the official UFC web store and select department stores from 2022.


----------



## BKTIMETRVL (Feb 13, 2014)

my first timex.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Today and tomorrow are right wrist days for Timex.








Seiko 5 owns the left wrist now.








This little gent is begging for a strap.








My New Year present to myself:








Waiting at V's for me this Saturday 😁
This will perhaps be my final auto/mechanical movement.
I'm not a fan of winding watches often.
I have the sense that it might be "the" time for a failure; maybe like take-off and landing for aeroplanes or space rockets 😟
Plus Timex quartz watches can be had in many drugstores ☺
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

retaking this in two hours

TX Expedition Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Channeling a little @Wolfsatz with a 40mm steel Camper today.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Of course I got my new solar powered Timex on this rainy day ha


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Longtime lurker, first time poster. I’ve been a Timex devotee since I became smitten with Indiglo and bought my first Ironman in ‘93.

Wearing a ‘99 Reef Gear today. I love it’s domed crystal and it gets bonus points for a working compass in the band.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster. I’ve been a Timex devotee since I became smitten with Indiglo and bought my first Ironman in ‘93.
> 
> Wearing a ‘99 Reef Gear today. I love it’s domed crystal and it gets bonus points for a working compass in the band.
> Great to see you here.
> ...


Welcome MissAnthropic!
Glad you came aboard this far ranging ship of "watch fools"!
I'm taken with Timex as well.
You've seen that this an often jolly place.
I'm looking for a Timex digital watch and there are so many!
I only "need" one after all ☺


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Craig ms (Mar 12, 2020)

Apologies for the pic quality - i had a tired kid pulling me away and towards Pizza Hut. But I want to have a closer look. Have only one Timex - an Indiglo Weekender which I love, but saw this piece today 

the white dial on the right - is it a 1979 Q Reissue ? On the Timex website I cannot see anything exactly the same - the blue and red on the bezel on this shop version are much lighter.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Good morning to all!
Despite a forecast calling for four days sunshine, it's been dull outside.
What has cheered me up was learning yesterday that I will receive this on Saturday😁:


































And yes. 
I will have a huge cheesy grin on my face!
I hadn't really noticed the open case back.
I like that but the head zap comes from the styling and the retro vibe.
Railway track minutes.
No date to set.
It's a wind-set-go piece.
This Rose gold is not blingy to my sensibilities.
California dial.
This could very well be my final auto/mechanical movement.
I have looked for a mechanical quartz movement in Timex watches but no luck.
I'm really liking Dan Henry 1964 chronograph.
And Seiko who developed the VK63-64 etc don't seem to offer a truly affordable watch with those movements.
If Dan Henry can sell me a watch for $325Can?
Seiko should be able to bring a stylish mecha quartz for under that.
But I am in no hurry to purchase more watches.
I'd like more straps.
Not a lot of selection in Vancouver.
And I'm not a fan of going to Amazon if I can purchase locally.
Well, that's what I'm thinking about this morning 😏
Thanks for looking in!
We are our own source of light!
Shine on!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Craig ms said:


> Apologies for the pic quality - i had a tired kid pulling me away and towards Pizza Hut. But I want to have a closer look. Have only one Timex - an Indiglo Weekender which I love, but saw this piece today
> 
> the white dial on the right - is it a 1979 Q Reissue ? On the Timex website I cannot see anything exactly the same - the blue and red on the bezel on this shop version are much lighter.
> 
> View attachment 16392730


I think the one you're interested was released early 2020 as part of the "Timex Q Color Series".











It's called the "Blue Red and White"
Model TW2U61200

Timex models come and go fairly quickly.
It's not surprising that it isn't on the Timex website any longer.
But, this one is still in stock at many online stores for $179.


----------



## Craig ms (Mar 12, 2020)

cayabo said:


> I think the one you're interested was released early 2020 as part of the "Timex Q Color Series".
> 
> View attachment 16393245
> 
> ...


thanks ! Will check it out - it looks a good versatile watch for the price


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Craig ms said:


> thanks ! Will check it out - it looks a good versatile watch for the price


Here's one on eBay in Belgium (slightly closer than the USA if you're in Poland???):








Timex Silver Mens Analogue Watch Q Reissue TW2U61200 | eBay


Q Reissue<br/>This casual and modern watch is perfect for all kind of casual activities, indoor activities or daily use, it's also a great gift for family and friend. -The watch has a calendar function: Day-Date, Luminous Hands, Luminous Numbers<br/>High quality 21 cm length and 20 mm width...



www.ebay.com


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Timex Electric.
Also, for you vintage Timex lovers, Ark from Heritage 1854 now has most of the old Timex catalogues and service manuals posted on the website. I found it really interesting, and I was finally able to identify a watch that is lacking the usual numbers on the dial (or maybe they are just buried under the bezel).


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> 1971 Timex Electric.
> Also, for you vintage Timex lovers, Ark from Heritage 1854 now has most of the old Timex catalogues and service manuals posted on the website. I found it really interesting, and I was finally able to identify a watch that is lacking the usual numbers on the dial (or maybe they are just buried under the bezel).
> 
> View attachment 16394421


thanks for the info on heritage1854.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally a sunny day for the solar Expedition North


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

MrFoo said:


> Welcome MissAnthropic!
> Glad you came aboard this far ranging ship of "watch fools"!
> I'm taken with Timex as well.
> You've seen that this an often jolly place.
> ...


It always starts with just one, but it couldn’t hurt to sample several of them could it? 😉


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> It always starts with just one, but it couldn’t hurt to sample several of them could it? 😉


Yeah.
I'm mapping out all the Timex "kiosks* in my area!
And:
This Marlin should be on my wrist by noon Saturday 😁
It'll probably be my last auto/mechanical.
I don't have a cat because I can't afford vet bills.
The same sort of holds true for higher end watches and autos.
They are a responsibility!
Yeah.
I'm looking at Armitron now too😄
Take care 🌝


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My white face, I think I got this from Caybo, keeps fantastic time.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electric Dynabeat. This model was produced in 1976 - 77. Sometimes you just need 28,800 beats per hour.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

TGodessIF!
I am incorrigible.
T'was always thus; but nowadays such nature is not likely to reap dire consequence.
I recieve my Marlin tomorrow:








Today I've also said yes to this gem:















Tried it on yesterday in the Bay.
It is truly another watch that must be seen.
I have avoided "divers" and bracelets until now but this another Timex watch that rings the gong in me that signifies "authenticity":
Think: "Lovejoy"!
Right size and restrained design.
It's a gem; but it glows rather than glares.
In other words this Timex-Q reissue will be my next purchase.
Here is where I seek advice or reassurance on the bracelet.
Would it be easy for me to adjust without tools.?
I have been put off by complicated sizing.
And would this be a permanent bracelet?
If I can get a fit I wouldn't take it off the bracelet.
This a sunny day at the beach type watch 🌞
I'll wear the Marlin on the right and the Reissue on my left 😊!
The sun will be up in 1 hour and fifteen minutes.
Still pitch out there but feeling warmth on WUS🤗
I can't do "vintage"; so thank you all for your fabulous vintage finds.
Have a great weekend!
Mr Foo


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> TGodessIF!
> I am incorrigible.
> T'was always thus; but nowadays such nature is not likely to reap dire consequence.
> I recieve my Marlin tomorrow:
> ...


You'll be able to size the bracelet yourself with a small flat blade screwdriver or similar tool. Basically you'll pry up a little lever, slide the clasp to adjust it to any length you like, push the little lever back down and you're good. The small affordable Casios use an identical system, you'll likely be able to find pictures/video very easily, search "snap lock clasp."

You'll also be able to take the bracelet off entirely and replace with a strap of your choice, if you like.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> You'll be able to size the bracelet yourself with a small flat blade screwdriver or similar tool. Basically you'll pry up a little lever, slide the clasp to adjust it to any length you like, push the little lever back down and you're good. The small affordable Casios use an identical system, you'll likely be able to find pictures/video very easily, search "snap lock clasp."
> 
> You'll also be able to take the bracelet off entirely and replace with a strap of your choice, if you like.


Thank you Diety42!
Very much.
The watch is gorgeous as is but a strap is nice for a swap out.
I have a Gerber pocket tool that should suffice.
Good to know about Casio as well ☺


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Expedition North Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

So I go out to research digital Timex and I come home with this Expedition:








Got it bad my friends 🤣
This one was on my radar for a while now.
I'm happy to have it!!
Take care all!


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Looks like it’s about quitting time…


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

I just received this Easy Reader. I love it; the size, the red military time numbers, and the lack of a loud tick (this is replacing my 38mm Weekender). 

I'm attempting to remove the stock accordion bracelet and replace it with a leather band but I cannot--for the life of me--get the darn thing off. I have been going at it for an hour now. The documentation that came with the watch provides no help. I can't find anything via Google. It seems like a usual pin but I can't get it out with a standard watch tool. Am I missing something? I latch I have to release or something along those lines?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Smooth21 said:


> I just received this Easy Reader. I love it; the size, the red military time numbers, and the lack of a loud tick (this is replacing my 38mm Weekender).
> 
> I'm attempting to remove the stock accordion bracelet and replace it with a leather band but I cannot--for the life of me--get the darn thing off. I have been going at it for an hour now. The documentation that came with the watch provides no help. I can't find anything via Google. It seems like a usual pin but I can't get it out with a standard watch tool. Am I missing something? I latch I have to release or something along those lines?
> 
> ...


I've never seen a special springbar on an Easy Reader with expansion strap.
But that doesn't mean someone didn't slip a shoulderless springbar in there.
(I believe they are usually used on watches with through holes for the springbars.)

An Xacto knife works nicely for your situation.
The pointy tip allows you to get into the small space and the sharp edge can dig into the metal of the bar and slide it back even if it is smooth.
I dull the very tip of my Xacto blade on a knife sharpening stone so I don't hurt myself.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Smooth21 said:


> I just received this Easy Reader. I love it; the size, the red military time numbers, and the lack of a loud tick (this is replacing my 38mm Weekender).
> 
> I'm attempting to remove the stock accordion bracelet and replace it with a leather band but I cannot--for the life of me--get the darn thing off. I have been going at it for an hour now. The documentation that came with the watch provides no help. I can't find anything via Google. It seems like a usual pin but I can't get it out with a standard watch tool. Am I missing something? I latch I have to release or something along those lines?
> 
> ...


When removing/installing expansion bands, be aware you can turn the whole shebang inside out. It won't hurt it. Exposes the soft underbelly of the time beast and makes seeing and getting a bright light on the spot you're digging at a lot easier.








If it's new, the spring bars aren't unusual. Just make sure you have fine tip on your spring bar tool. You will see on the endlink tubes narrow slits/channels near the lugs. These give your tool enough room to travel up/down once you have the fork of the tool on the spring bar flange. The trick is getting the right angle with the tool so that it can travel within those slits. Once you're sure you've got it right, press down hard while giving the bracelet a tug. Hope that makes sense.

Edit: okay, I just took at a look at my own OEM Easy Reader expansion band, yeah, forget what I said above, there are no channels. Whoever designed this is just a b-hole. You're going to have to push the spring bar down inside the tube of the end link best you can. So, you can get the spring bar started with the tool perpendicular, but you will have to pivot the tool to push it as far as you can inside the tube. Again, inside out makes the operation easier to see.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Smooth21 said:


> I just received this Easy Reader. I love it; the size, the red military time numbers, and the lack of a loud tick (this is replacing my 38mm Weekender).
> 
> I'm attempting to remove the stock accordion bracelet and replace it with a leather band but I cannot--for the life of me--get the darn thing off. I have been going at it for an hour now. The documentation that came with the watch provides no help. I can't find anything via Google. It seems like a usual pin but I can't get it out with a standard watch tool. Am I missing something? I latch I have to release or something along those lines?
> 
> ...


i had this issue just today. 20mm spring bars in an 18mm width, and they were simply not compressible. i carefully used a small set of snips, the flat of the snip against the lug (so there was no potential for snipping into the lug) and got this aftermarket bracelet off. severe, but it worked. i see you have some clearance there. as was suggested, turn the strap inside-out first.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

The sun is just risen in Vancouver!
Abandoning the automatics for the weekend 😳
To make some wrist time for Timex 🌞
Starting the day with this watch just purchased yesterday:








This Expedition was my first quartz and Timex in fifty years.








My first watch was a Timex mechanical that fit my slender preteen wrist nicely it may have been 34mm or perhaps smaller.
I have been watching out for vintage ads for small mid sixties mechanical.
I haven't seen tiny Timex watches here🙂
But you all keep me coming back!
I hope the sun is shining when I pick up this gem in 3hours fifteen minutes and counting:








What feeling do you have when you see something like this?
Some of you will remember that inimitable rogue antique dealer "Lovejoy" portrayed by Ian McShane. 
He knew an objet d'art was authentic when he felt a "gong" inside himself.
I think many of us may have this talent/gift in assessing objects and in personalities as well.
We just have to recognise it and cultivate it.
I get a gong-like effect but I also get a "frisson of recognition".
A warm shiver.
I felt it with the woman who married me.
In a friend of fifty years.
And each of the watches in my collection started with just that feeling.
Researched the specifications but
I didn't read reviews until the watch was in my hands.
Perhaps most collectors operate on some version of the "Lovejoy effect"?
I'm idiosyncratic and I know now that I am not alone in that.
These forums celebrate our individuality 🌞
Keep those vintage finds coming.
Please 🤗🤗
Have a great weekend and stay safe on the east coast.
Back when I have that Marlin on my wrist!!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

MrFoo said:


> The sun is just risen in Vancouver!
> Abandoning the automatics for the weekend 😳
> To make some wrist time for Timex 🌞
> Starting the day with this watch just purchased yesterday:
> ...


1961-71 catalog.









Timex 1961-71 Catalog - [PDF Document]


TIMEX "CAVATINA" SERIES Type: Ladies' Non-water-resistant YEAR CATALOG STRAP MOVEMENT ILLUSTRATIONS V. ACTUAL SIZE MFGD. NUMBER SIZE NUMBER ( 1 ) Chrome plated…




vdocuments.site






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/VintageTimex/comments/fvo8la


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> 1961-71 catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Tjcdas!
I love research!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> 1961-71 catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again!
At least our "rabbit hole" is not as confounding as Alice in free-fall 😄


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

My new favorite Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


>


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

SR927W. J9 date code on back/don't have a clue when it was made?


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

rmeron said:


> SR927W. J9 date code on back/don't have a clue when it was made?


J9 = September 2001.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Timex keeping the beat Ona rainy Sunday am:
















Top shot was harder to get this time 🙂
And:








Keeper scent!
Two back up bottles as well ☺
Comforting creamy bergamot lavender vetiver elemi cloud.
Great Sunday for reflecting on my "blessings".
Take good care all!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i’m all about safety. and awards.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Waterbury United.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

I didn't receive my long awaited Marlin California dial watch Saturday.
Timex Canada sent me the wrong Marlin!
So wrong!
It was the safest blandest unobjectionable time piece to see as I eased the box open.
I expected to see some panache!
The watch I received did not have half the "polish" the ad photos offer.
With that in mind I sent the watch back and I am not reordering 😑
The watch they mistakenly sent was sufficiently underwhelming.
The California dial would be no different
So today I picked up a digital watch:








It'll take some patience to set it up 😒
It's not an "intuitive" process 🤔
Sunday I picked up this perfume as solace at the Marlin reality show 😏








Raspberry citrus saffron lavender incense double Oud double patchouli vetiver and some more.
Uplifting:🌄🤗
Not: 🌋😟
It was a learning experience.
I've seen the Tim Q diver reissues.
They are gorgeous in person 😊
Maybe? Maybe?
Timex still rocks!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> i’m all about safety. and awards.


I’m all about major awards.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979 Electric


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wearing two Timex today. Here is the second.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Starting the day with Timex!
















Have a great day everyone


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My Timex Mod _Klimt 
☺
_


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp 100 WR by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Timex Q Reissue 
Updated hand painted dial by me😊
I call it _klimt crazy eye_


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ottone said:


> Timex Q Reissue
> Updated hand painted dial by me😊
> I call it _klimt crazy eye_
> 
> ...


Super cool! I feel art watches are under appreciated

Thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Super cool! I feel art watches are under appreciated
> 
> Thanks for sharing yours!


Thank u very much! This is not my only _art watch _i've made_.😊_


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

The only Timex I have.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ottone said:


> Thank u very much! This is not my only _art watch _i've made_.😊_


Please share! Pm me images of you'd like.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ottone said:


> Timex Q Reissue
> Updated hand painted dial by me😊
> I call it _klimt crazy eye_
> 
> ...


Wow that's impressive work! Nicely done!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Please share! Pm me images of you'd like.


I've opened a thread to show my 🌹pop art🐣 watches☺









#My Pop Art watches with hand painted dials#


Here i show you my watches with painted dials, by me. Timex Q Named "Klimt rotating eye" Heimdallr I call it "space opera 2" Watchcase out of the 70ies. I put a NH35 in. Call it "strawberry fields forever" Vostok Komandirskie I call it "Space Opera". --To be continued.-- Stay tuned.👍☺




www.watchuseek.com





@LMS70 thank u so much🙂


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16410272


Welcome. 

I see your Mk1 California... I raise you a Mk1 Camper 

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Electric.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Timex Expedition with vestigial date😃


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I see your Mk1 California... I raise you a Mk1 Camper
> 
> TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I’ve got one of those little cuties too, lovely watch!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone opened up a re-issue 34 mm marlin....interested in the mov't ... manufacturer, jewels and a pic if possible ... thanks in advance ...Cheers p


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> Has anyone opened up a re-issue 34 mm marlin....interested in the mov't ... manufacturer, jewels and a pic if possible ... thanks in advance ...Cheers p


It’s a Sea-Gull.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> It’s a Sea-Gull.


Thanks mate !! Cheers,,,,


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> I’ve got one of those little cuties too, lovely watch!
> 
> View attachment 16412208


Nice!!! Chrono?
TX Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> Nice!!! Chrono?
> TX Mk1 Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Indeed! 42mm stainless chrono, most comfortable watch I’ve ever worn. It replaced a Weekender Chrono that was just too heavy for my tastes. I’m a big fan of a light watch and this one is, but I’m not sure I’m sold on it’s size, I prefer to stay in the 36-40mm range. I keep saying I’m going to replace it with a 40mm aluminum chrono, but every time I put it on I’m not sure I can’t bear to part with it. I’ll probably end up with both, what’s one more watch on top of several dozen? 🤣


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Indeed! 42mm stainless chrono, most comfortable watch I’ve ever worn. It replaced a Weekender Chrono that was just too heavy for my tastes. I’m a big fan of a light watch and this one is, but I’m not sure I’m sold on it’s size, I prefer to stay in the 36-40mm range. I keep saying I’m going to replace it with a 40mm aluminum chrono, but every time I put it on I’m not sure I can’t bear to part with it. I’ll probably end up with both, what’s one more watch on top of several dozen? 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16413034


I don't have quite the dozen.... yet.. but getting close. Check this out. 









The Timex Mk1 - a Sleeper GEM!


Timex Mk1 From Timex THE MK1 COLLECTIVE Timex Mk1 Camper Review Our original military-inspired design is beautiful in it's simple utility. Domed lenses are a unique signature of this collection, that we've now updated with modern materials. In many ways the wrist watch was born from...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2001 T16613


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Another Timex Electric today...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Indeed! 42mm stainless chrono, most comfortable watch I’ve ever worn. It replaced a Weekender Chrono that was just too heavy for my tastes. I’m a big fan of a light watch and this one is, but I’m not sure I’m sold on it’s size, I prefer to stay in the 36-40mm range. I keep saying I’m going to replace it with a 40mm aluminum chrono, but every time I put it on I’m not sure I can’t bear to part with it. I’ll probably end up with both, what’s one more watch on top of several dozen? 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16413034


Timex Chronos smaller than 40mm are a bit rare.

Here's a 39mm I've never seen a picture of in the wild (T2P419).
SS and no Indiglo:












I really like the SR927W's. They are an older SS model with a Miyota movement. But the quality is excellent and it fits my 6.75 wrist very nicely - highly recommended:











(Where did Bevo go?)


Then there's the Miami.
This is 38mm:










The smallest "Normal" chrono may be the Ameritus Chrono at 36mm:













And here's a Weston case with a Weekender chrono dial (SS & 38mm):


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Space Invaders!





__





Gmail


Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.



mail.google.com













Timex T80 x SPACE INVADERS 34mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - Timex US


For those of you who didn’t grow up in the seventies, spending their weekends raiding arcades; SPACE INVADERS is one of the most iconic games ever and we are bringing it back. TAITO’s SPACE INVADERS won the hearts of billions of players worldwide since its launch in 1978. The invasion reached...




www.timex.com


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> Space Invaders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LMS70 said:


> Space Invaders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good price too!


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I think this is a good looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

RandM said:


> I think this is a good looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes it is!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex 'Kolchak' Electronic


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> Timex 'Kolchak' Electronic
> View attachment 16415159


Oh Kolchak.
Nobody will ever believe you.
But you'll be remembered forever!
I loved him.
I was just looking for pictures of Mr Parker with his "Fra-gee-lay" lamp.🤣


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> Oh Kolchak.
> Nobody will ever believe you.
> But you'll be remembered forever!
> I loved him.
> I was just looking for pictures of Mr Parker with his "Fra-gee-lay" lamp.🤣


If you're interested there's this on Kickstarter.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> If you're interested there's this on Kickstarter.


Thank you!
Truth be told I liked The Night Stalker a little better than The X-FILES.
Carl Kolchak was a likeable fellow.
Scully and Mulder?
A night on the town with Kolchak? Sure!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

RandM said:


> I think this is a good looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is a great looking watch!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

TN421 said:


> View attachment 16413489
> 
> View attachment 16413490


I didn’t realize these had Indiglo. Man, that looks great. Indiglo makes me feel like a kid again...I remember my first Ironman had the little bulb on the side...and then later on I got the new Indiglo version. That dial looks great! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> Thank you!
> Truth be told I liked The Night Stalker a little better than The X-FILES.
> Carl Kolchak was a likeable fellow.
> Scully and Mulder?
> A night on the town with Kolchak? Sure!


Can't disagree!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

It's been a heckuva Timex lovefest here today!
Took break to wear the Portsea to brunch:



































Changed back to Timex.
So I came here to show off an entirely unexpected gift that I received at lunch.
My friend gave me this watch box and I love it!
I just have this shot so far 🤗
I'll post pics of the box tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The sexy Milano on Mesh
TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Vintage Marlin, Mercury and Viscount


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Recent resurrection. November 2010 vintage. 








Inside Miyota movement.









Next stop to find suitable strap for it. Old one disintegrated.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

On a strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Timex Chronos smaller than 40mm are a bit rare.
> 
> Here's a 39mm I've never seen a picture of in the wild (T2P419).
> SS and no Indiglo:
> ...


Bevo lolz! he’s someone else’s problem now. mine! 

beautiful stuff Vonn. the 38mm’s are spectacular. for reference:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

expedition ranger solar.


----------



## Prince500 (Jan 31, 2019)

The vintage Marlin looks great


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

The Collector63 said:


> Vintage Marlin, Mercury and Viscount


all three are gorgeous. i see two Mercury’s and no Viscount. Are you thinking the gold case is a Marlin? we can find it in a catalog if you can share the date code on the caseback.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm Marlin mechanical.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)

Waterbury Wednesday


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TS Mid-Century


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> TS Mid-Century


Such a great classic looking dial on that without the going around and around and around to get the correct day and date showing like on the originals.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> Such a great classic looking dial on that without the going around and around and around to get the correct day and date showing like on the originals.


so true Larry! all the vintage we want without the (repairs, date setting, inaccuracy) of the original. thanks!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

#whereisbevo


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 16427371
> 
> #whereisbevo





schumacher62 said:


> Bevo lolz! he’s someone else’s problem now. mine!
> 
> beautiful stuff Vonn. the 38mm’s are spectacular. for reference:


I should have both of those bottom two this weekend. Original straps AFAIK but black looks like the perforated one, I've seen it in two separate examples.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury Wednesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

cayabo said:


> Timex Chronos smaller than 40mm are a bit rare.
> 
> Here's a 39mm I've never seen a picture of in the wild (T2P419).
> SS and no Indiglo:
> ...


Thanks very much for the info! I’ve been wearing my MK1 chrono a bit since last week and honestly I’m much happier with it than made out in my previous post. I’m so used to the digitals I wear being light and thin, it’s a big switch to wear the chrono. I’ll have to keep dreaming of a think Timex analog chrono and be content with the MK1 and the few Ana Digi’s I have.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

big news, right around the corner! 50 years of quartz anniversary.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> big news, right around the corner! 50 years of quartz anniversary.


Predictions from others, who are smarter than I am.

If so, meh, I don't care for it, but I don't care for the vintage ones either. @schumacher62 you can have a matching set!



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

Linen dial Electric


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

Linen dial Electric
View attachment 16430436


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16425546


Those models are awesome. I love the tick every minute. It’s loud.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Newly arrived Transit, $18 (S&H incl.). What's not to love? 









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone familiar with this Timex model? It popped up on ebay but looks a little rough, and I can't find it anywhere else. Thx!


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Finally got this Timex on a strap 👍








It's huge 😂








It's never been worn and I bent something in the bracelet.
With today's sun out I found this wrinkled NATO strap and took the watch out for the first time.








I'll have a navy blue leather strap in a few weeks I hope.
The strap will close up those gaps.
The strap will be worth more than the watch 😳
A Dan Henry watch strap.
See you on the corner!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TN421 said:


> Anyone familiar with this Timex model? It popped up on ebay but looks a little rough, and I can't find it anywhere else. Thx!
> View attachment 16433771
> View attachment 16433774


it’s dated 2002. i may know someone with that catalog, lemme ask.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> it’s dated 2002. i may know someone with that catalog, lemme ask.


I want to be part of this inner circle.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I want to be part of this inner circle.


you’re welcome to bring your expertise over to facebook and instagram. let me know if you need an invite or an introduction.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> you’re welcome to bring your expertise over to facebook and instagram. let me know if you need an invite or an introduction.


I'd need an account for both of those platforms.

🚨Old man alert!!!🚨

Thank you for using the term "expertise" it makes it sound like I am almost knowledgeable about something lol


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1958 Mercury, aluminum cased.


----------



## GregJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Tsarli said:


> Newly arrived Transit, $18 (S&H incl.). What's not to love?


I paid $45 for mine and it is worth every penny. My opinion is that this watch is better than the G-Shock 5600. Much more readable.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Big snow day is turning into a big rain day so I went with something nautical for running errands.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

TN421 said:


> Anyone familiar with this Timex model? It popped up on ebay but looks a little rough, and I can't find it anywhere else. Thx!
> View attachment 16433771
> View attachment 16433774


That is a T21752.

I very much like the dial.
The case is weird - It is larger on top, but there is a step down in case diameter just below the crown. I'm not sure why.


I'm in search of the perfect hands to make this dial, a Metal Field case, and an Expedition bracelet into a Sinn 556 LE clone.


Here's the Sinn:











Here's the dial in the Metal Field case:











And to finish it off, a Timex copy of the Sinn bracelet:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Perp walk.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Timex Q Reissue. Sadly, arrived with a broken date function. Pity as I really liked this one. Returned as defective. I liked it so much that I am considering ordering a second one... but it appears this watch has quality control issues?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Tixers... it is a good day to get you or someone you love a nice Valentine. 

Found this today by looking for something else but thought it was very cool and some of these are exceptionally well priced considering that the regular Weekender Chrono are usually over $50 bucks. Depending on your University, NHL or NFL team; some are much higher, but many are a superb value. 



Spoiler: TX Weekender Collegiate, NHL or NFL












Amazon.com: Timex Tribute Men's NHL Weekender Chrono 40mm Quartz Leather Strap, Brown, 20 Casual Watch (Model: TWZHOILMVYZ) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Timex Tribute Men's NHL Weekender Chrono 40mm Quartz Leather Strap, Brown, 20 Casual Watch (Model: TWZHOILMVYZ) and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

My first three-eye was a multifunction, and I liked it so much I went out and got the Expedition Chronograph Alarm. Fast forward fifteen/ or-so years and I discovered these Miyota gems. I know they’ve been beaten to death here but I’m hooked. Timex has always made well priced quartz analogs and is well known for the digitals… and of course there are those of you who bought original Marlins and Sprites back in the day. But hey, they’re still here and they’re still a great bargain.

But I have no use for a $250+ Timex.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

NOS 1971. well, it was a year ago.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Perfect for a Valentines dinner date.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

WrongCentury said:


> View attachment 16437947
> 
> My first three-eye was a multifunction, and I liked it so much I went out and got the Expedition Chronograph Alarm. Fast forward fifteen/ or-so years and I discovered these Miyota gems. I know they’ve been beaten to death here but I’m hooked. Timex has always made well priced quartz analogs and is well known for the digitals… and of course there are those of you who bought original Marlins and Sprites back in the day. But hey, they’re still here and they’re still a great bargain.
> 
> But I have no use for a $250+ Timex.


Nice! You have several of what I think are the nicest looking watches Timex produced in the early 2000s. Every time I see one pop up for sale I am tempted.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

A generous gift from Timex, the Q 1972 is being released today! All the groove of the original quartz mechanical with none of the issues surrounding a 50-year old watch. 

Yes, 50 years of Timex quartz, and it’s never looked better. Available now at Timex.com

Yeah baby!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wish they had done the matching bracelet.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> A generous gift from Timex, the Q 1972 is being released today! All the groove of the original quartz mechanical with none of the issues surrounding a 50-year old watch.
> 
> Yes, 50 years of Timex quartz, and it’s never looked better. Available now at Timex.com
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul, how did you manage to snag that ahead of release? A gift for their best customer maybe?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> Wish they had done the matching bracelet.


i do as well. the original champion bracelet is fabulous. that, and an original box were considered but the cost was simply prohibitive. yet…there’s still plenty of $850 Madeworn watches available haha!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

GIVEAWAY!

over there, on facebook. six brand new Timex watches. come and enter and best of luck!









Timex Fanclub | Facebook


For all those who own Timex Expeditions and any other Timex watches and love them...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> GIVEAWAY!
> 
> over there, on facebook. six brand new Timex watches. come and enter and best of luck!
> 
> ...


Come on Timex, we're not all on Facebook! How about reserving some of those freebies for us on WUS?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> Come on Timex, we're not all on Facebook! How about reserving some of those freebies for us on WUS?


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader 40th anniv.


----------



## sujahat (11 mo ago)

Bought this last year, is my daily now











Bought this one new in 2004










Got this vintage automatic on ebay today, plan to restore it


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This came to me in a job lot I bought solely for one watch, so this was for all intents and purposes free to me, plus a fresh 2016 and a $10 OEM band off ebay. Never had an Atlantis before, pretty neat.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

soboy said:


> Timex Q Reissue. Sadly, arrived with a broken date function. Pity as I really liked this one. Returned as defective. I liked it so much that I am considering ordering a second one... but it appears this watch has quality control issues?
> 
> View attachment 16436897


Sorry to hear that.
I ordered my California dial Marlin dark dial and rose gold case 😒
They sent me the wrong Marlin 😮
I was bummed!
I sent it back and haven't reordered.
I think I will try one more time.
I looked at your watch but the bracelet isn't great with a slender wrist.
Anyone else have issues with Timex Canada?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I got a pretty good deal on this one, it was advertised as needing a new battery. Yup, I put in a new CR 2016 and its off and running. Those tiny little screws are not easy though!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

“timex originals” model Q


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I didn't see when it came back, but the Waterbury chrono is back on Timex's website, now with correct 10 o'clock register, lol.
















Waterbury Traditional Chronograph 42mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


We have looked to our past, and we’re paying homage to our original watch collection by using the Waterbury Watch Company logo on the dial, crown and second hand, which bears the stylized W. Each watch displays our attention to craftsmanship and detail, with finely-finished surfaces and careful...




www.timex.com


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Timex love 🥰








And one of my favourite dials:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Huckberry


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

View attachment 16445766


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

New straps for these two.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

WrongCentury said:


> New straps for these two.
> View attachment 16445781
> 
> View attachment 16445782
> ...


great strap choices matthew! those really hit the mark.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 Q reissue.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> great strap choices matthew! those really hit the mark.


Speaking of hitting the mark, this MK1 came Thursday. I figured it would be a good choice for my genealogy field trip today. TW2R96300


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> I got a pretty good deal on this one, it was advertised as needing a new battery. Yup, I put in a new CR 2016 and its off and running. Those tiny little screws are not easy though!
> 
> View attachment 16442442
> View attachment 16442443


Great looking Camper! I acquired mine through the generosity of a Pay it Forward, so I value it above my other pieces.








It looks like you got the original strap? I looked around for weeks and never found a (reasonable) deal on one.

It took me awhile to figure out it actually has 3/4" lugs, so I made do with a 19mm two-piece NATO. But I'd rather have the original with the ladder buckle.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


fabulous. a 1957?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeat 
TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

WrongCentury said:


> New straps for these two.
> View attachment 16445781
> 
> View attachment 16445782
> ...


I have to admit that I don't care much for chronograph watches as much as basic three handers buuuut, the black dialed one you have there is very nice, reminds me of a pulsar that has been on my radar for a good while(I still don't know why I haven't bought it yet!)

.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Great looking Camper! I acquired mine through the generosity of a Pay it Forward, so I value it above my other pieces.
> View attachment 16449202
> 
> It looks like you got the original strap? I looked around for weeks and never found a (reasonable) deal on one.
> ...


I believe it is the original strap. Its a little worn but otherwise fine. I actually have another one of these straps from an identical but non working camper. PM me with your mailing address and I will send you one.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

FLA45fan said:


> Gotta have one! Thanks for your reply!


Available at Timex.com for $111.30


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

ox71 said:


> I have to admit that I don't care much for chronograph watches as much as basic three handers buuuut, the black dialed one you have there is very nice, reminds me of a pulsar that has been on my radar for a good while(I still don't know why I haven't bought it yet!)
> 
> .


Pulsar sold a nearly identical one, they both use similar (if not identical) movements. These use a 13.5’’’ Miyota, but Seiko also has a 12.75’’’ 60-minute version with the same layout. These get a lot of attention being smaller and more functional than Timex’s current M921. I’m not sure, but I think Timex was studying the competition in the early 2000s before releasing their own analog chronographs.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> I got a pretty good deal on this one, it was advertised as needing a new battery. Yup, I put in a new CR 2016 and its off and running. Those tiny little screws are not easy though!


Yeah, I lost the battery screw on my red M922, had to steal one from my panda M922. Not looking forward to replacing the next ones… now that you’ve mentioned it on an M921 I’m reviewing and regretting my last four M921 purchases.


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ah Timex Timex Timex... one can never really have enough of them 









Plus I'm chasing an eBay auction, and I just ordered yet another one. So, one or maybe two more in the next week or two


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

85 Q


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mrz80 said:


> Ah Timex Timex Timex... one can never really have enough of them
> View attachment 16452514
> 
> 
> Plus I'm chasing an eBay auction, and I just ordered yet another one. So, one or maybe two more in the next week or two


We got you covered! 
here's some suggestions to fill that empty bucket list categories:


Intelligent Quartz
Where's the Desk Diver
Pilot
Ironman
Solar
Shock Proof
Favorite College, NHL of NFL Team
Field Watch (checked) 
Chrono (checked) 
Easy Reader (checked) 
TX Expedition Field North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Arriving Today 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> We got you covered!
> here's some suggestions to fill that empty bucket list categories:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Until then!
TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

This showed up today. After weeks of mulling it around I finally decided to make a move on the aluminum 40mm chrono and I’m so glad I did. I love this thing! I find it much more wearable than my 42mm stainless MK1 chrono.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> This showed up today. After weeks of mulling it around I finally decided to make a move on the aluminum 40mm chrono and I’m so glad I did. I love this thing! I find it much more wearable than my 42mm stainless MK1 chrono.
> View attachment 16456596


That Red Hand ... brings it all together and makes it so Sepsy!!!! 

but I am very happy with my Weekender Tribute .... and I did not see a knight helmet.. I saw the V or Victory (last name starts with V). 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender Tribute by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1961 Japan-made 400. on the rattiest band i just adore.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> That Red Hand ... brings it all together and makes it so Sepsy!!!!
> 
> but I am very happy with my Weekender Tribute .... and I did not see a knight helmet.. I saw the V or Victory (last name starts with V).
> 
> ...


Agreed, I knew if I was going to get one I was going with the red hander. It looks killer.

Enjoy that weekender chrono! I really liked the one I had but it was just too heavy for me. I’ve got chronic elbow and wrist pain and generally a stainless case is pushing it for me weight wise. I’ve got a few brass cased 3 hand Timexs but they sadly they see little wrist time.

I’m almost ashamed to admit I never saw the Golden Knights V until you pointed it out. It’s like the FedEx arrow, it’s all I can see now.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Y2K Camper


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

mrz80 said:


> Ah Timex Timex Timex... one can never really have enough of them
> View attachment 16452514
> 
> 
> Plus I'm chasing an eBay auction, and I just ordered yet another one. So, one or maybe two more in the next week or two


Black version of the white Timex w/o numbers, w/metal bracelet?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Agreed, I knew if I was going to get one I was going with the red hander. It looks killer.
> 
> Enjoy that weekender chrono! I really liked the one I had but it was just too heavy for me. I’ve got chronic elbow and wrist pain and generally a stainless case is pushing it for me weight wise. I’ve got a few brass cased 3 hand Timexs but they sadly they see little wrist time.
> 
> I’m almost ashamed to admit I never saw the Golden Knights V until you pointed it out. It’s like the FedEx arrow, it’s all I can see now.


Probably my lightest analog ticker. with a Seiko Titanium bracelet

Perfect 38 mm case. I wish they make thisone dateless.
ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

WrongCentury said:


> Black version of the white Timex w/o numbers, w/metal bracelet?


Yep, black dial, no numbers, straight hands. Should get here by Friday.

There are SO MANY different permutations of this watch. You could go crazy trying to get all of 'em. They're worse than Pokemon.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

mrz80 said:


> Yep, black dial, no numbers, straight hands. Should get here by Friday.
> 
> There are SO MANY different permutations of this watch. You could go crazy trying to get all of 'em. They're worse than Pokemon.


My limit on that one was $40, I see it went for a little more than I paid for my white one. Glad an enthusiast got it! That was the last one I needed for the five in the 2000 catalog, but I let it go.


----------



## Migraneur (Nov 14, 2020)

Looking for help from the Timex folks. I want to put a different strap on this watch:









Vibrating Alarm Watch | Expedition® Vibrating Alarm at Timex


Never be late again with the Expedition Vibration Alarm. Experience a slight movement when your alarm goes off. Shop Timex with free shipping over $75. Timex




www.timex.com





I bought it years ago for the vibrating alarm. I wake up really, really early and I don’t want to disturb my wife. Thing is, the watch is huge, and heavy, and I’m looking to streamline it a bit. Does anyone know if I can swap out the strap it came with and replace it with a NATO or something? It looks like it just has regular spring bars, but before I buy something I’d like to know for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Migraneur said:


> Looking for help from the Timex folks. I want to put a different strap on this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most likely it has an odd size..like 23 mm or something like it. Timex likes to make it diffult. But other than than.... Nato all the way.. example.

The Specs lists the strap being a standard 22mm. So you are inluck. Plenty of options.... I say Nato Nato Nato. 

Timex Compass IQ on bertucciNato

IQ Compass by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
ifyou want to stick with Rubber...let me knowthesize...I dislike rubber and Ihave a few ...

a few of these came on rubber.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex japan j crew platoon watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Probably my lightest analog ticker. with a Seiko Titanium bracelet
> 
> Perfect 38 mm case. I wish they make thisone dateless.
> ER Tit by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


the 40th anniversary ER’s are without a date window. not too late to find one.


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

WrongCentury said:


> My limit on that one was $40, I see it went for a little more than I paid for my white one. Glad an enthusiast got it! That was the last one I needed for the five in the 2000 catalog, but I let it go.


Aw man, sorry it went over your cap! I wasn't going to go over 40 either, but by the time the end of the auction rolled 'round and someone'd already bid it over 50 I took a wild guess at just how much I'd need to snipe it. My batting average is about 50% on those chances.  I've missed a couple of nice items by being just a buck or two shy, so I was stoked to snag this one. It makes a great contrast with the white face and big fancy hands on the 927 I've got.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

mrz80 said:


> Aw man, sorry it went over your cap! I wasn't going to go over 40 either, but by the time the end of the auction rolled 'round and someone'd already bid it over 50 I took a wild guess at just how much I'd need to snipe it. My batting average is about 50% on those chances.  I've missed a couple of nice items by being just a buck or two shy, so I was stoked to snag this one. It makes a great contrast with the white face and big fancy hands on the 927 I've got.


You didn’t… I was high at $22something until I asked them about the bracelet. I got outbid at $41 only minutes before they responded. You didn’t get a bad deal, and I’m just happy someone who appreciates these got it. There are four of these in my box, plus some other more recent unique ones. I am definitely putting a hold on new watches for a while.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Dialing it back to 1975 today...


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My second Timex Q Reissue arrived yesterday. Unlike the first one I received, this one actually works


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

waterbury thursday.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TXMS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Migraneur said:


> Looking for help from the Timex folks. I want to put a different strap on this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have taken an Ironman 50 (pictured below) and put it on a NATO. But, it is a huge watch with a small strap. 
In this case the watch is 43mm and the strap only 18mm. It is very comfortable (you could say streamlined) and I wear it a lot, but it looks odd.

Most of Timex' resin straps are made this way - small between the lugs with "wings" on the side that make the strap appear much wider.

You can flip the watch over and measure the width between the lugs.


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, here it is! Alas, the seller didn't have the extra links from the bracelet, and I need *one more link*. I had one spare link from my other "927" but it wasn't enough - I just BARELY got the the thing on and I almost couldn't get it off again. 😐 Anyone have a spare link floating around a desk drawer somewhere?









In other news, the Ironman should hit the mailbox tomorrow.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

T2n392 today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Weekender Tribute by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

emveezee said:


> View attachment 16463624


handsome on a blue-coordinated day!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Migraneur said:


> Looking for help from the Timex folks. I want to put a different strap on this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The T-49851 has standard 22mm lugs, so basically pretty much any 22mm strap will work. I wear the mine on a Canvas strap, I've tried a few others including one-piece/two-piece Nato's/Zulu's but nothing is as soft and comfortable as the Canvas - I highly recommend it.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Starting Saturday morning off with my Timex Q - I love the vintage 70's vibes of this watch and how well it fits my wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16464133


always a great strap choice paul! looks great on this beauty.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16464176


This watch is difficult to find a gray strap for - I've tired a least a dozen, and still haven't found the perfect one.
There's a bit of yellow in the watch that conflicts with the blue in most gray straps.


This one is close (from a Weekender), except the hardware is polished:












That strap is also made with an orange stripe (Which doesn't match the red tip of the second-hand.):


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> There's a bit of yellow in the watch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Such a good color combo on that MK1 Chrono.

Hope all is going well @Wolfsatz


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Such a good color combo on that MK1 Chrono.
> 
> Hope all is going well @Wolfsatz


All is well when is Race Week

Seems to be a Unicorn Day. So here's mine.

TX Unicorns by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My wear of the day


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ah, sunday morning!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a great Sunday !!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> This watch is difficult to find a gray strap for - I've tired a least a dozen, and still haven't found the perfect one.
> There's a bit of yellow in the watch that conflicts with the blue in most gray straps.
> 
> 
> ...


It would be grey perlon for me with that one.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's to all the Russians who protest - Slava Svobode.

There's something about Iranians chanting "Death to Putin" outside the Ukrainian Embassy in Teheran that gives me hope in humanity.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field North Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Field North Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

What time is it?

It's 60. Just... 60.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

T80 x Space Invaders


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

TN421 said:


> View attachment 16468014
> 
> View attachment 16468013


Wearing your identical twin today.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks again @LMS70 !


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todays grab and go! all set. like magic!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16469844


Very nice Chrono. Who makes the strap?


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just replaced the battery in the right one, the indiglo was shot.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rmeron said:


> Very nice Chrono. Who makes the strap?


Lunar Watch Straps but looks like that colour is no longer available.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Snaggletooth, Thank you.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16469844


1+ sec deviation (since when?) .. very nice for a TX. I want #TIMEX to do something like the Precisionist (as far as precision) 
Precisionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Big date.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979. On the correct day. The date not so much.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

high end timex.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16476930


These been great models. Yet i am surprised to see it still on original strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> These been great models. Yet i am surprised to see it still on original strap.


Arrived today fresh from a South American river 😉


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16476798


New Background!!!! Nice!.... 
the watch too. 

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader day-date.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16477377


Interesting color scheme


----------



## Legionary (11 mo ago)

Sorry to ask here as I'm sure it was already answered somewhere, but I don't have the time to read through hundreds of pages. 

Are there Timex watches with decent automatic movements? By decent I mean accuracy and precision on par with ETA 2824 and small positional variations.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

The Giorgio Galli S1 has a Miyota 9039, which is meant to compete with the 2824.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Toned gown the white highlights.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder welton


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A two Timex day


----------



## evvyou (Feb 26, 2020)

not a big fan of timex


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


Fair enough.

Can I ask your level of Timex experience? Is it just 1 or are their more watches? What decade is your personal experience from? What decade was/is the watch from?

Timex has a fairly diverse catalog at the moment. Some extremely inexpensive options, and other more premium selections. Due to this, there is quite a stark difference in experiences with Timex watches.

Edit: I realize now this post might sound or come off argumentative. That was not my intention, its intention is to better understand why you are not a fan of Timex, specifically because you didn't include any explanation of why.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


why is that? i genuinely would like to know your experiences with the Timex brand.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> why is that? i genuinely would like to know your experiences with the Timex brand.


May be it's one of these who come to smartwatches subforum and post about how these are not watches.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> May be it's one of these who come to smartwatches subforum and post about ho they are not watches.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


And your point is!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Alright, I think that's enough, no need to be jerk Timex owners.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


Fantastic, you are at the pulse of this thread.
Thanks for the input.


.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16476931
> 
> View attachment 16476930


you made me pull this one. 
TX IM. by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Legionary said:


> Sorry to ask here as I'm sure it was already answered somewhere, but I don't have the time to read through hundreds of pages.
> 
> Are there Timex watches with decent automatic movements? By decent I mean accuracy and precision on par with ETA 2824 and small positional variations.


by your question it seems that you have very little idea of what Timex is and what makes Timex a Timex. No. Except the Giorgio Gally which is not your typical Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

evvyou said:


> not a big fan of timex


not everyone has good taste. We do NOT envy you at all. 

TXMS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> Interesting color scheme


I like it, reminds me of my Todd Snyder military, I moved them both to a 38mm stainless T-series case, looks the business in my book.

Todays work watch:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

freshly serviced. pretty clean. on a barton canvas chocolate strap.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

sujahat said:


> View attachment 16442094
> 
> 
> Bought this last year, is my daily now
> ...


Just on the square watch. 
what year would that be? and we’re there any no date? Or manual wind versions?


----------



## Legionary (11 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> by your question it seems that you have very little idea of what Timex is and what makes Timex a Timex.


That's true. I only know it is an American brand selling cheap quartz, mechanical and automatic watches. 

I would love to find out more. What do you think makes Timex a Timex?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Legionary said:


> That's true. I only know it is an American brand selling cheap quartz, mechanical and automatic watches.
> 
> I would love to find out more. What do you think makes Timex a Timex?


I know Wikipedia isn't an official source, but it has alot of Timex's long history outlined.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timex_Group_USA



Here another wiki article on the quartz crisis, it will help you better understand how Timex became/continued on









Quartz crisis - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Want to see some vintage models and other info?









Heritage 1854


The most complete resource for everything vintage Timex.




heritage1854.com





@evvyou I can see you enjoy G-Shock. If you enjoy G-Shocks history, you may also find Timex's history both interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Another two Timex day.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I have a Casio very similar to this strapped to clip-on bar of a Katana that’s lost in my garage! It functioned as my “dash-clock” and was extremely readable. Thank you for the reminder. 


Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Legionary said:


> Sorry to ask here as I'm sure it was already answered somewhere, but I don't have the time to read through hundreds of pages.
> 
> Are there Timex watches with decent automatic movements? By decent I mean accuracy and precision on par with ETA 2824 and small positional variations.


The cheaper automatics are myota 8215's, if you look past all the negative and copycat opinions there are people that get really good accuracy from these movements, I have two bulova watches with movements derived from the 8215 one that I've had for more than a decade and has yet to be serviced. nothing bad to say about them, they keep time accurately and reliably. The sole reason I don't get a marlin is that it is too dressy for my day to day use.
There are now field and dive style watches in the lineup with automatics so timex isn't being left behind and are far from being a company that just sells cheap quartz watches.

.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Three more Timex watches ready for another 50 years of service.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1976-7 Electric Dynabeat.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Three more Timex watches ready for another 50 years of service.
> 
> View attachment 16481507


They are all great... but the right one black dial... is Fantabulous. What is it? 

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> They are all great... but the right one black dial... is Fantabulous. What is it?
> 
> TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Close up on the wrist today. 1975 Electric Dynabeat


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

New strap for my Weekender Chronograph:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I am only three days late...

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Weekender r by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Throwback Thursday a la Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979 Electric and Ironman R300, a few decades newer


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

For all you Timex lovers out there, I am throwing this out at you since it is advertised as a deal and some of you may be interested.









Timex Men's Ironman Run X50 TW5K88000 Black Polyurethane Quartz Sport Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Timex Men's Ironman Run X50 TW5K88000 Black Polyurethane Quartz Sport Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

future classic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

saturday is a bit slow to roll around


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MK1 today


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Here, have some more.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> For all you Timex lovers out there, I am throwing this out at you since it is advertised as a deal and some of you may be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An ironman with only 50 WR? That is a joke!!! Timex should be ashamed! 

ON other not so good news. I am a bit disappointed with the Expedition Solar. I did not wear it for about two weeks while other watches were in rotation. The watch remain under my computer screen which gets lots of ambient light; not necessarily the same as a window.. but still plenty of light. 

Well, three days ago when I wanted to wear it; the watch was totally stopped. It had just stopped three days earlier; so it bounced back pretty quick but I was not expecting the solar cell to last so little. 

So, I left it outside to get some needed sunshine, and this morning we had some snow and lower temps aroud 32F; when I checked the watch, it was 10 min off from the time I had just adjusted when I left it ot get some sun. 

oh my oh my! 
Solarend by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> An ironman with only 50 WR? That is a joke!!! Timex should be ashamed!
> 
> ON other not so good news. I am a bit disappointed with the Expedition Solar. I did not wear it for about two weeks while other watches were in rotation. The watch remain under my computer screen which gets lots of ambient light; not necessarily the same as a window.. but still plenty of light.
> 
> ...


Pull the crown out to the time setting position while charging from dead/extremely low (low battery double tick seconds). This halts the movement and usually allows for better charging. The movement isn't trying to charge the capacitor, while simultaneously trying to discharge some amount to run the watch.

North facing window sill is the best option. Usually quite bright on a not cloudy day, but no direct sunlight that could overheat/damage the electronics. 

Lastly, on an extremely low charge, you should expect extremely inaccurate time keeping.

What is the specified run time on a single charge for those solar TX?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender today. Happy Daylight Savings Day to everyone who lets them all run and has all those watches to adjust today. I pull the crown when I take them off, so setting the time each morning is a daily occurance for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Pull the crown out to the time setting position while charging from dead/extremely low (low battery double tick seconds). This halts the movement and usually allows for better charging. The movement isn't trying to charge the capacitor, while simultaneously trying to discharge some amount to run the watch.
> 
> North facing window sill is the best option. Usually quite bright on a not cloudy day, but no direct sunlight that could overheat/damage the electronics.
> 
> ...


The above doesn't work for my charging solution as it is under an solar umbrella outside. Given that it is on the exterior; the crown must be secured. 

I don't know the answer to your question; but regardless... a solar time piece should not die while on ambient light (at least that is my baseline). 

well, its been outside for three days.. so it should be pretty well charged. 

TX Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i didn’t like the specs of dust i found after i photographed this watch. so i pulled it apart and found the usual gassy-grimy scene inside the crystal. in my experience, this is common with certain timex quartz over time. i believe it’s because of the mainly plastic composition, and probably from the off-gassing of pre-lithium battery tech. finger smudge is mine for effect. 

clean and bright now!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Back in the Saddle
TX Exp by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Since I'm doing family photos for the other threads, can't miss this one. Missing a Marathon I leave in my car.








My two very favorites:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> i didn’t like the specs of dust i found after i photographed this watch. so i pulled it apart and found the usual gassy-grimy scene inside the crystal. in my experience, this is common with certain timex quartz over time. i believe it’s because of the mainly plastic composition, and probably from the off-gassing of pre-lithium battery tech. finger smudge is mine for effect.
> 
> clean and bright now!


I really like this case and crystal. 
I think it would be great with a Field style dial like the TS Military.
Or better yet, an IWC Mark xviii dial and hands.
Timex usually goes big on the case and narrow on the strap,
but this one goes the opposite - case under 40mm and a 20mm strap.

When it comes to the haze (any M905 based movement seems to have it) I'm suspicious of the grease Timex uses to "bind" the date-set collar to the stem. 
This theory would be confirmed if I find an older no-date that doesn't have the haze...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've pulled apart quite a few resale shop analog Armitrons and Casios with nothing but basic Miyota or SII quartz movements and plastic movement holders inside that also had "the haze." There was a guy here who had it in an Invicta diver (can't remember if it was quartz or mechanical). So not just a Timex problem.

I'd be curious about a more scientific research, I always just attributed it to basic atmospheric moisture and/or whatever oils/batteries/chemicals inside breaking down. Only seems to happen after a decade or more, and I think most people don't wear a cheap quartz watch that long.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

For the Expedition solars, Epson states that the full charge reserve is 4 months. 

Mine was DOA out of the box (most are from what I've heard) and died 2x within a few weeks after charging for a day in the window sill. 

Last time I left it for a few days and it's been OK since.

FWIW my current storage situation is not very friendly to giving solars constant light, and I usually have to give them all some window time periodically, but that may change soon.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

LMS70 said:


> Weekender today. Happy Daylight Savings Day to everyone who lets them all run and has all those watches to adjust today. I pull the crown when I take them off, so setting the time each morning is a daily occurance for me.


Guilty as charged! I haven’t even gotten thru the majority of the classic Ironmans and I’m already tired. Then it’ll be a struggle to remember how to set the Casios, “was that pusher B,C, or D?” 😆










No rush to get everything set, this one is on my wrist a lot lately.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

MissAnthropic said:


> Guilty as charged! I haven’t even gotten thru the majority of the classic Ironmans and I’m already tired. Then it’ll be a struggle to remember how to set the Casios, “was that pusher B,C, or D?” 😆
> 
> View attachment 16496298
> 
> ...


_*freedom watch!*_


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> I've pulled apart quite a few resale shop analog Armitrons and Casios with nothing but basic Miyota or SII quartz movements and plastic movement holders inside that also had "the haze." There was a guy here who had it in an Invicta diver (can't remember if it was quartz or mechanical). So not just a Timex problem.
> 
> I'd be curious about a more scientific research, I always just attributed it to basic atmospheric moisture and/or whatever oils/batteries/chemicals inside breaking down. Only seems to happen after a decade or more, and I think most people don't wear a cheap quartz watch that long.


That the thing it's either that (compromised WR) or overheating and oil going around movement. It can be just general oil contamination in very cheap watches too.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'71 Electric


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Timex Marlin California Dial and a dyed-green Chicago River:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Moss Timex
don't get tired of this set up. Moss is looking good for Spring 
Moss Timex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm mechanical.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

caribiner23 said:


> Timex Marlin California Dial and a dyed-green Chicago River:
> 
> View attachment 16497399


a beautiful watch and a great photo! is that the massive Merchandise Mart in the background? so impressively huge.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> a beautiful watch and a great photo! is that the massive Merchandise Mart in the background? so impressively huge.


Thanks, and yes, that is the Merchandise Mart! It's right across the river from my office.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#CatHair is the new Black

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Moss Collective

Miss Túnez by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

A little dusty 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SS Camper


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 Alum by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I pull the crown when I'm not wearing them, so it was just dumb luck that I grabbed this and it was set to the correct day and date.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Back to basics today


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> An ironman with only 50 WR? That is a joke!!! Timex should be ashamed!
> 
> ON other not so good news. I am a bit disappointed with the Expedition Solar. I did not wear it for about two weeks while other watches were in rotation. The watch remain under my computer screen which gets lots of ambient light; not necessarily the same as a window.. but still plenty of light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "heads up" Wolfsatz.
I have been thinking about adding a solar powered movement to my small collection
And Timex would have been my first choice.
Doesn't sound fixable?
If it was a higher end eco-drive would the movement be swapped out or are they fixable?
Take care Man😊


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> Thanks for the "heads up" Wolfsatz.
> I have been thinking about adding a solar powered movement to my small collection
> And Timex would have been my first choice.
> Doesn't sound fixable?
> ...


 Not sure what do you mean by Fixable. it is not broken. My comments basically says.. make sure you give it plenty of sun shine before you store it. All you need is to give it more light and it came right back. It is rocki'n'rolling just fine. I was just a bit dissapointed that it died pretty quick.... However, it may have never been fully charged as well... 

Still a pretty good watch for the price point. Still recommended. 

W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not sure what do you mean by Fixable. it is not broken. My comments basically says.. make sure you give it plenty of sun shine before you store it. All you need is to give it more light and it came right back. It is rocki'n'rolling just fine. I was just a bit dissapointed that it died pretty quick.... However, it may have never been fully charged as well...
> 
> Still a pretty good watch for the price point. Still recommended.
> 
> W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I took it as more than a minor annoyance.
My apologies.
It seemed like a big problem.
I'll just stay away from solar.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> I pull the crown when I'm not wearing them, so it was just dumb luck that I grabbed this and it was set to the correct day and date.
> 
> View attachment 16503348


Glad to see this up and running!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Glad to see this up and running!


This is actually one I had. I've been meaning to do something with yours but home projects have been getting in the way of my watch tinkering.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My only green watch, for St Patrick ☘


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MrFoo said:


> I took it as more than a minor annoyance.
> My apologies.
> It seemed like a big problem.
> I'll just stay away from solar.


Yes.. more than anything; I was annoyed that it died while still receiving some light. It has been well fed since it happened; so IT SHOULD NOT happen again. Solar has its ups and downs just like anything. Solar is for you if you plan to wear it a lot.. or have a solar feeding routing. Every three months I bring my G shocks and others to a Solar Party.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the nations coolest indiglo application.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1974 Viscount.


----------



## Slevin Kelevra (Jan 12, 2010)

Timex nestled in there somewhere 👍🏻


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

post st patrick's day. enjoying my only green timex!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1977 Marlin.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the 2002 Marlin reissue (soundly thrashed, though the case is in fine condition) and the 2001 Marlin, both sold exclusively through Target stores here in the states. i wouldn’t know where to begin with how to scratch mineral glass so badly.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> the 2002 Marlin reissue (soundly thrashed, though the case is in fine condition) and the 2001 Marlin, both sold exclusively through Target stores here in the states. i wouldn’t know where to begin with how to scratch mineral glass so badly.


I found an ER with a worse mineral crystal (now with LMS70) and was constantly asking myself the same question. At first I thought it might be someone elderly that just didn't pay attention to or bother with scratches, as estate sales are the source of a majority of my Timex finds, or maybe a kid/teenager who goes about playing rough sports with it. But the more I think about it, perhaps more likely a contractor who often reaches into small spaces bought it as a beater.

I love looking at a pre-owned watch and just wondering who or what kind of person owned it, based on style, wear, etc. One of my favorite things to think about.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

None whatsoever! ;^) In the last two weeks I have purchased a scuffed (35dia mm by 9mm thick) easy reader with day /date( now on a tricolor NATO ) and an Ironman which only needed a CR 2025 battery. The indiglo lighted digits are quite bright but after the battery replacement I could not get the original strap back on . : ^( I now have it on a cuff strap made from a piece of seatbelt some blousing tapes and Velcro


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

World Time.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Simplicity by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Some recent shots


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

weekender.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

MK1 40MM Chrono


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 16512559
> 
> weekender.


What is this?
Where did it come from?
etc???


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> What is this?
> Where did it come from?
> etc???


it’s a weekender with no indiglo! 

a collab with Coen, a Japanese clothing brand-seller. isn’t it colorful and fun? 

on its original issue strap.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

New Timex 38mm Midtown.
(They've got a 36mm women's version, as well as a 40mm chrono.)










A lot of Timex' new models are throw-back designs.
This one is not.

I like it because it takes Timex' design language and moves it forward.
They've always done chapter ring cut-outs as well as anyone.

This combines_ Easy Reader_ legibility with the simple elegance of the _Fairfield _and adds a new twist on the chapter ring.
When you first see the silver-dialed version, the dished chapter ring really looks like a domed acrylic crystal.










It is stainless.

Nice that they got it under 10mm, but I do wish it had Indiglo - it would look interesting illuminating those cut-outs.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> it’s a weekender with no indiglo!
> 
> a collab with Coen, a Japanese clothing brand-seller. isn’t it colorful and fun?
> 
> on its original issue strap.



That's the design from the TS Military with the addition of a chapter ring.
And if that's a 38 mm Easy Reader, then the dials are interchangeable.
I'm scratching my chin while saying "Mmmmmm, very interesting".

...
After some Internetting, looks like it's a 36mm.

But I did come across this one (TWLB10100 ), that I've never seen before:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> New Timex 38mm Midtown.
> (They've got a 36mm women's version, as well as a 40mm chrono.)
> 
> View attachment 16514596
> ...


Wow, no Indiglo? What kind of movement is inside?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> That's the design from the TS Military with the addition of a chapter ring.
> And if that's a 38 mm Easy Reader, then the dials are interchangeable.
> I'm scratching my chin while saying "Mmmmmm, very interesting".
> 
> ...


really, to my eye it’s the identical case to my 38mm weekender. and it was marketed as a weekender. the dial treatment and chapter ring are modifications in design yes, but it’s bones are a weekender 38. 

love the “it’s time.”


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> Wow, no Indiglo? What kind of movement is inside?


I have no idea.
The Todd Snyder re-dials of the Scout (Mod Watch = Bull's Eye, Black Jack, & Military) didn't have Indiglo and use a "standard" looking Timex movement that's been neutered.
I can't remember right now, but I know I've seen a large men's Timex with a tiny Timex movement in it.
Alternatively, the New England had neither date nor Indiglo and used a small S Epson movement.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> really, to my eye it’s the identical case to my 38mm weekender. and it was marketed as a weekender. the dial treatment and chapter ring are modifications in design yes, but it’s bones are a weekender 38.
> 
> love the “it’s time.”


When I saw this ("it's time") I thought this was Timex' first release in collaboration with their sponsoring the UFC.

- for those who don't know; for big fights, the UFC has an announcer named Bruce Buffer who begins the fighter introductions with his "It's time".


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> I have no idea.
> The Todd Snyder re-dials of the Scout (Mod Watch = Bull's Eye, Black Jack, & Military) didn't have Indiglo and use a "standard" looking Timex movement that's been neutered.
> I can't remember right now, but I know I've seen a large men's Timex with a tiny Timex movement in it.
> Alternatively, the New England had neither date nor Indiglo and used a small S Epson movement.
> ...


That's strange with the neutering, but if it's Timex's own Philippine-made movement then I'm on board. I know it's an unpopular opinion here, but I'm just not a fan of these new models with SII and Miyota movements for over $100. (The only ones that get a pass are the Galli models, the extra design on those seems to justify it.)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

J Crew


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> J Crew


Very nice model! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## AffordablePoverty (Jun 16, 2020)

Please forgive the poverty of the picture -- one must make concessions if one wants an open source, privacy respecting cellular phone. At any rate, my 1972 Q Timex Reissue arrived today. This is likely a watch to grow on me rather than be an immediate love, but I must say in person it is quite lovely.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Todd Snyder Charlie


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Mercury


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Grumpy!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

big one.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I love my Q Reissue.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I can't believe I've had this watch for 30 years now.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't believe it's September 1989 so it's September 2018, but while changing battery i fiddled with same late 80s 3 screw battery bracket and looked at exactly same module i saw on my older 1991 model. This thing is as original as it goes. 
Both of them actually. Watch and the movie.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

maybe easier to source than some GM parts.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A 2 Timex day.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Navi Ocean by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just did a battery change. Good thing I have a vice with leather pads on the workbench










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Sakura by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Sakura by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I’ve always liked that version but never picked it up because of the white hands on white dial. Do you find it tough to read? Guess I could always swap in some other hands.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> I’ve always liked that version but never picked it up because of the white hands on white dial. Do you find it tough to read? Guess I could always swap in some other hands.


Not hard to read in good light. Poor light indoors may be an issue.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 16527598


Looks sharp!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> “timex originals” model Q


Awesome find there. I’ve been hunting that one forever. Thought I had one once only to be advised post purchase out of stock.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just a few.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Sakura by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


How's your Expedition North doing? You mentioned it had power reserve issues, correct?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> How's your Expedition North doing? You mentioned it had power reserve issues, correct?


Yes. It died while on my working table .. not getting a lot of full light but still a lot of ambient lilght. I think I just did not charge it properly when new. Left it for a whole week under the sun umbrella outside. NO issues ever since. 

But today is the Mk1 Perfection


TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Terrible couch photo of the Beater Wave because it’s been too long since I’ve posted anything.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

3-1-1 said:


> Awesome find there. I’ve been hunting that one forever. Thought I had one once only to be advised post purchase out of stock.


sent you a PM. best of luck!
paul


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Navi Ocean…


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

from the Pooh series.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

J Crew Military - not be confused with the Todd Snyder Military, or the Army Field worn above by MissAnthropic.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Be Prepared!


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Actually just repurchased this guy.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Picked up the metal field in green. Got the tan one as well but returned it. The white hands on the light cream face were challenging to read and the grab face with red second hand interests me more to look at. Lume is fine - I read it last night at 4:30am no problem - didn’t need the indiglo.

Images with darker brown band than original. I like to look better with the darker band but I must say the suede band these watches come with is the most comfortable out of the box band I’ve worn.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Having an average Weekender.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I wore this military, remembering the veterans and fallen in Malvinas 40 years ago.









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today I wore this military, remembering the veterans and fallen in Malvinas 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, let's welcome Mr. Magoo








0]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20...03/4203a6589d3d065c056ef3aa34f1a55b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today I wore this military, remembering the veterans and fallen in Malvinas 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Falkland Islands Timex? Surely shome mishtake.


----------



## boney3147 (Dec 20, 2018)

Love my expedition!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

I fell in love with the 34mm Timex Marlin re-release, and hunted it down along with a '68 Timex 21 this week. 
Sadly, the 21 isn't running well, so I'm returning it. Shame, it's a beaut!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> A Falkland Islands Timex? Surely shome mishtake.


No, it is a military Seiko 5, with the background photo of Our Malvinas Islands. 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

when a thread has reached page six hundred and sixty six....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> No, it is a military Seiko 5, with the background photo of Our Malvinas Islands.
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Close, but no cigar.








We Desire the Right to show our Timex watches here 😇


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice, here's and older one.









.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x makna “it’s time” camper collab. makna is a Jakarta based design house, limited to 250 pieces.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> timex x makna “it’s time” camper collab. makna is a Jakarta based design house, limited to 250 pieces.


That didn't take long.
Or did you already have it?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> That didn't take long.
> Or did you already have it?


it arrived today, with our nephew from Jakarta.
it’s a collab from 2020 i believe, i found one last one new in the box at an Indonesian superstore and had him grab it for me. but i think you know all about it already?


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Snaggletooth said:


> Close, but no cigar.
> View attachment 16541344
> 
> We Desire the Right to show our Timex watches here


Oh, I'm sorry, I was wrong, but I didn't mean to. 
Thank you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## tadekam (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought this watch acquired this piece recently.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

70s Electric I brought back to life


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I imitate my error putting the photo of this very nice Timex, the only one in my collection; Greetings!
(used the google traslator)









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 16542800


I like it.

For a second, I excitedly thought the T-Retro case had been brought back - then I checked the Todd Snyder site.

The rounded style of the case and the telephone dial are complimentary. Plus I like the way the gray of the dial matches the finish of the case.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Greetings from Joshua Tree National Park!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

cayabo said:


> I like it.
> 
> For a second, I excitedly thought the T-Retro case had been brought back - then I checked the Todd Snyder site.
> 
> The rounded style of the case and the telephone dial are complimentary. Plus I like the way the gray of the dial matches the finish of the case.


Haha, thanks I agree it’s a match! I just can’t abide the brass cases. I find them thick, heavy and crudely finished. So I’m gonna keep stuffing t-series retro original cases with the guts of other TX watches that I like until reasonably cheap supply dries up.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spring Colors of Benetton
TX Tuesday a la W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday a la W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday a la W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday a la W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hiking with the Timex R300 GPS watch at Joshua Tree National Park.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

just arrived. what would you do with an extra hour in your day?


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

‘59 Viscount on a rainy day.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

1977


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#RacingWeekend with the Weekender Tribute

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

My only Timex is around 20 years old and still works including the Indiglo! The integrated bracelet kind of reminds me of an Ebel.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Colors of Benetton by Wolfsatz, on FlickrMk1 Colors of Benetton by Wolfsatz, on FlickrMk1 Colors of Benetton by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Looooove this one!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX W’bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sir Wallace 
Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timex Electric family photo...


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Still in love with my Timex.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the automatic marlin.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX IM by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Took this IM to the Gym today. Very easy to see the time under the flourescent lights. Very light. 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)

A neighbor wearing a black dial Hamilton Khaki mechanical mistook my Expedition Field Metal for a green dial version of his watch from 6 feet away...although he clearly wasn't looking at the strap 😆. Of my watches, this is the only one as comfortable to wear as my Apple Watch Series 1.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Took this IM to the Gym today. Very easy to see the time under the flourescent lights. Very light.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


just as the crocus and narcissus bloomed in Portland OR…today it snowed.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> just as the crocus and narcissus bloomed in Portland OR…today it snowed.


it snowed in Reno too. 

After the Cherry Blossoms.. these flower very nicely. Don't know what it is. 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Took this IM to the Gym today. Very easy to see the time under the flourescent lights. Very light.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Bubble?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bubble?
> View attachment 16560004
> 
> View attachment 16560005


It's a Happy Hydro Mod Bubble! Bring me joy and Happiness! 

Flower and a Timex 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tulipa Row 
Tulipa Row by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> It's a Happy Hydro Mod Bubble! Bring me joy and Happiness!
> 
> Flower and a Timex
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Cool 👍🏻😎💭


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Let’s go bold! Timex 38mm Easy Reader Bold


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

patunsorted said:


> Let’s go bold! Timex 38mm Easy Reader Bold
> View attachment 16561650


ER and Perlon... Sharp Combo! 

TS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the blue J Crew


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Spring MIdget
Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> Spring MIdget
> Midget by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Almost won a bid on one of these, but I came up a little short...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

SolomonSmith said:


> View attachment 16565933


I like it so much better than a normal Scout.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


>


I need some sleep!!! 
LMAO

Here's my Perpetual one 
TX Perpetual by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

going boldly today. after a minor clean-up.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979 Electric 28,800 BPH.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> 1979 Electric 28,800 BPH.
> 
> View attachment 16567020


very nice larry, and a bit rare in that numeral font.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Timex X 2


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> going boldly today. after a minor clean-up.


Live long and prosper.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Live long and prosper.


and you as well! here is the catalog shot of the original star trek series of watches.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

What do you say when the watch stops running? It's dead Jim, the battery.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1962-63 Viscount self-wind.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> What do you say when the watch stops running? It's dead Jim, the battery.


“You cannae change the laws of physics Jim!”


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS BlackJack by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

1974 Electronic.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1971 electric.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 36mm by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Gave myself an early birthday present and added this chonky boi to the collection. It’s a tad too butch for me but I absolutely love looking at it and that totally makes up for it. It also scores bonus points for having some fantastic quality lume.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Sprite on a Bond NATO.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Tuesday 

TX Exp North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Davidnl (Aug 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

A 25-hour Timex Tuesday


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Gave myself an early birthday present and added this chonky boi to the collection. It’s a tad too butch for me but I absolutely love looking at it and that totally makes up for it. It also scores bonus points for having some fantastic quality lume.
> View attachment 16575080


Gotta give it some COLOUR!

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

TracerBullet said:


> A 25-hour Timex Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 16577381


lucky you!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Reefgear by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> lucky you!


Thanks - and likewise! Mine arrived on my doorstep just today. I've been searching for one for three years and finally found one available on eBay.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

21 jewels


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Timex Tuesday
> 
> TX Exp North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Since I've given my infusion diver to my son for his graduation I've been considering a solar powered field watch and I've narrowed it to two, the timex you have and this citizen: AW0050-82E I think it is from the Chandler line and is called Garrison.
I don't know what movement timex uses, is it an eco drive in a timex? I know timex uses epson, miyota and chinese movements.
What are your thoughts?









.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ox71 said:


> Since I've given my infusion diver to my son for his graduation I've been considering a solar powered field watch and I've narrowed it to two, the timex you have and this citizen: AW0050-82E I think it is from the Chandler line and is called Garrison.
> I don't know what movement timex uses, is it an eco drive in a timex? I know timex uses epson, miyota and chinese movements.
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


They are both fine choices. I am a fan of Citizen and Bulova as well. The beauty of the Citizen is that is also has the day date and the bracelet at least looks good in pictures.

I think someone posted before here that the Expedition Field North has an Epson movement; and I am totally fine with it. So far, no issues.

After looking in a greater detail and comparing dials; if I was to buy either or.... I would still go with Timex. I like the design of the Expedition Field North a notch better than the one on the Chandler; which seems a total copy cat of the Hamilton Khaki... which I actually owned one and traded. The hand type, the chapter ring and the markers is what makes it a bit better. ON the Citizen; that bracelet looks good. 

The only issue I see with the Citizen, is that is a 43mm case; and to me; the best proportions of a field watch is right around 39-40mm. However, Citizen nailed down the aesthetics of the dial on that one. 

There is also the Explorex type;
Citizen by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and if you want to go all out... my brother's @zephyrj 
Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and my Blue Smurf
Citizen PMD by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like the dial on the Timex as well.
As for the hands, I could search for some hands for the citizen in the future, I've done it before.
You've given me some items to consider thank you


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> Gotta give it some COLOUR!
> 
> TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Agreed! I’m not really enjoying this silicone strap very much anyway so it’s a good excuse. Your pairing there is 👌


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

keone nunes


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

'70 Electric


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

This 👌


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

New battery and here you go. I like it in positive mode more than in green "daytime indiglo" which frankly not much of use neither in day time and during low light conditions too. Bezel is actually working one. Which is surprising for Timex.


----------



## EW Wilder (Nov 1, 2009)

There's a Mopar in the background . . .



MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16585489


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1980 electric.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

EW Wilder said:


> There's a Mopar in the background . . .


Good eye, ‘71 Rallye cap gave me away! Was out crusing in my ‘80 Dodge Aspen. I’m a long time Mopar gal, I currently have the Aspen and an ‘85 Plymouth Gran Fury fire chiefs car but I’ve had a bunch of Chargers/Coronets/Darts/Dusters/Valiants over the years. I’m also afflicted with love for and have several ‘80’s and ‘90’s VWs too. Car poor or watch poor… it depends on the day.










… and to stay on topic, a brown watch to go with the brown car.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

can we accept it into the Garditionist collective?
TX Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Feels like a Timex Day 

TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Moved the great-smelling, quick-release, excellent Sugess leather over here (on account of the also-excellent Timex original got plum wore out) in, like, 4 seconds!
What a time to be alive!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mrs Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16593161


I see that you're dabbling with Ironmen...

I'd recommend the Core 50. It has a few more features than the "Classic 30" movement. Plus, it has huge digits.
It fits comfortably and the hemispherical shape makes it notably unobtrusive for its size.










Core 50 on the left. Your case is next (Full Size). Then a Classic 30. And on the right, a women's Classic 30 - also called the Mid-sized.










The most common version is the black/yellow (T5K494)

also in:
black/orange (T5K493)
black/gray (T5K495)
gray/blue (T5K496)
gray/red (T5K689)
white/gray (T5K690)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I see that you're dabbling with Ironmen...
> 
> I'd recommend the Core 50. It has a few more features than the "Classic 30" movement. Plus, it has huge digits.
> It fits comfortably and the hemispherical shape makes it notably unobtrusive for its size.
> ...


Thank you. Wonderful info as usual. What I really want to acquire however, is one of these;


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you. Wonderful info as usual. What I really want to acquire however, is one of these;
> View attachment 16594518


that specific colorway ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> that specific colorway ?


That specific colourway.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Core 50 comes with orange accents????


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The Core 50 comes with orange accents????
> 
> View attachment 16594633


Close, but no cigar 😄


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> That specific colourway.


do you want a Proxy?

One of my favorites is the Rugged 30. Very complete and very robust.

TX IM Rigged 30 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thank you. Wonderful info as usual. What I really want to acquire however, is one of these;
> View attachment 16594518


Orange is my favorite color so I had to have one of those, but I sold it a few months back to make room for more classic Ironmans and womens classic 30’s. But I’ve seen several for sale here and there since. They’re out there, keep the faith!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

MissAnthropic said:


> Orange is my favorite color so I had to have one of those, but I sold it a few months back to make room for more classic Ironmans and womens classic 30’s. But I’ve seen several for sale here and there since. They’re out there, keep the faith!
> View attachment 16595464


If anyone sees one for sale please tip me the wink 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Snaggletooth said:


> If anyone sees one for sale please tip me the wink 🤗


Will do!









Wearing a fun old Marathon today while working on a beat to death Stealth. I’ve got other nice Stealths but I can’t resist fixing a junk watch, especially one in my favorite colors.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Bam Bam by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

I have an appreciation for timex. I like a ton of them and own one. Man that ticking can get annoying though when it’s late at night and everything else is quiet. They’ve got to make all their models more quiet!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

there are a ton of quiet models.
Like anything mechanical, stainless steel and digital...oh also, any with non indiglo movements.
Here is one









.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

purplepinky93 said:


> I like a ton of them and own one.


Let's see it


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

2000 Camper


----------



## kellynoel183 (9 mo ago)

My Waterbury ****ed up and I've had it less than a month.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

kellynoel183 said:


> My Waterbury ****ed up and I've had it less than a month.


First post, no pictures, no description of problem or mention of utilizing timex warranty service...
Welcome new member, how can we be of service?

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

kellynoel183 said:


> My Waterbury ****ed up and I've had it less than a month.


Care to elaborate


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

purplepinky93 said:


> I have an appreciation for timex. I like a ton of them and own one. Man that ticking can get annoying though when it’s late at night and everything else is quiet. They’ve got to make all their models more quiet!


May want to give a SS case a try. Many silent models. 

Fit For Submarine Duty!
TX OAK by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## tadekam (Apr 6, 2021)

I’m wearing this one today:


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got this in the mail.


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

Miggyd87 said:


> Let's see it











very basic and nothing special. Funny thing is I’ll wear it for black tie events over my Rolex hulk 😂


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

purplepinky93 said:


> View attachment 16601169
> 
> very basic and nothing special. Funny thing is I’ll wear it for black tie events over my Rolex hulk 😂


Let's see it


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

Miggyd87 said:


> Let's see it





Miggyd87 said:


> Let's see it





Miggyd87 said:


> Let's see it





Miggyd87 said:


> Let's see it


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

purplepinky93 said:


> View attachment 16601252


I was referring to your hulk.

It was.ment as a joke, as I previously made the same request to your previous post talking about a certain watch. When you did it again, I couldn't NOT repeat the request.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

Miggyd87 said:


> I was referring to your hulk.
> 
> It was.ment as a joke, as I previously made the same request to your previous post talking about a certain watch. When you did it again, I couldn't NOT repeat the request.











Lol my bad! I thought that’s what you were asking but I didn’t know if my last picture went through. I need to wipe the screen but this has been getting a lot of wrist time for me. Still wear my timex though when I have a black suit on!


----------



## purplepinky93 (9 mo ago)

Also got this guy. But I never wear it (as you can tell by it not being set to the right time). I like my g shock more.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

purplepinky93 said:


> View attachment 16601390
> 
> Also got this guy. But I never wear it (as you can tell by it not being set to the right time). I like my g shock more.




let me take that burden off your wrist for you.....


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

Love the textured dial and lume, plus after I regulated her she's +/-2 seconds a day. The strap is crazy good comfortable too imho


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Love the textured dial and lume, plus after I regulated her she's +/-2 seconds a day. The strap is crazy good comfortable too imho
> 
> 
> View attachment 16601576
> View attachment 16601577


Regulated as in Automatic ?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Trying out the T80 Space Invaders on a NATO


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Regulated as in Automatic ?


Yup, that's the recent hodinke/timex precursor to the newly released waterbury auto, different dial and case finishing but the same case.

.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> Regulated as in Automatic?


Have a workbench here with various tools including a Timegrapher so regulated it myself. Out-of-box was +40 sec/day, she's now +/-2 seconds a day.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the first of May! with a mechanical todd snyder pride watch. 

the seconds hand is a clear-colored disc, allowing for various color combinations as it circles the dial.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> A Falkland Islands Timex? Surely shome mishtake.


I like the watch but the OP has rules and I would want the rules of my Thread respected as well. Please do not take offense from it. The sacrifice of the Airmen, Marines, Sailors and merchant seamen given for your freedom are precious.(I hope I did not miss anyone) Sorry, I forgot the English Army. : ^(


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I love this one......


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I like the watch but the OP has rules and I would want the rules of my Thread respected as well. Please do not take offense from it. The sacrifice of the Airmen, Marines, Sailors and merchant seamen given for your freedom are precious.(I hope I did not miss anyone)


Army. You missed a whole bunch of Army.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Have a workbench here with various tools including a Timegrapher so regulated it myself. Out-of-box was +40 sec/day, she's now +/-2 seconds a day.
> 
> View attachment 16602115


so it is an automatic?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

CLP said:


> Still waiting. 😕
> 
> CC was processed on the 23. Website says give 7-10 for shipping and given it's been holiday season I've held off emailing them.
> 
> ...


Would like to know if you got the Giorgio.. and what are you thoughts on it. Right now 25% off .. it is very tempting... but what kills me ... it should not be quartz. That is really holding me up.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I got some serious steps in walking the shelter dogs this morning. The R300 keeps track of them for me.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> Army. You missed a whole bunch of Army.


Sorry.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> so it is an automatic?


Yes.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Trying out the T80 Space Invaders on a NATO
> View attachment 16601780
> 
> View attachment 16601783


PacMan T80 and Space Invaders ... Just Classics! 

TX T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> PacMan T80 and Space Invaders ... Just Classics!
> 
> TX T80 PAC by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


They sure are!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Some days you’ve just gotta let the big dog eat.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Q on Falcon Eye bracelet


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thought I would post here Timex Q GMT review (not mine) and see what shenanigans can @Miggyd87 come up about too noisy.









Timex Q GMT review


Hello all. I rarely post here but thought this short review would receive more interest here than in General Population, which is more or less located under a bridge these days. Here is a Timex Q GMT, the recently released variant of the Q range from 2018 or so. My favourite is the blue-black...




www.watchuseek.com





This one makes no noise at all.
May the Fourth be With you! 
TX IM 30 lapper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

My $0.02

I owned the Huckberry Q reissue and enjoyed it. This new GMT looks great, they def improved upon the previous Qs printed dial by giving the GMT dial applied indicies.

I like that the bezel has more purpose now with an independent GMT hand, rather than before where it had a purpose but was a bit limited as no GMT hand was present.

Hopefully the Rhonda inside has slightly better time setting then the Seiko PC33 did.

@Wolfsatz I am sorry you don't like my opinion on Timex's lower priced quartz options being loud/ticky. Is there a reason you continue to bring it up, post about it/call me out on every other Timex post you make?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> My $0.02
> 
> I owned the Huckberry Q reissue and enjoyed it. This new GMT looks great, they def improved upon the previous Qs printed dial by giving the GMT dial applied indicies.
> 
> Hopefully the Rhonda inside has slightly better time setting then the Seiko PC33 did.


I compared the new Q GMT to an old Expedition I had lying around (with one of Timex's own movements), and although the Expedition's second hand does land in the oddest of places, it does actually keep excellent time. The Ronda is definitely quieter, though I was never troubled by the sound of the Expedition. I will keep the both out for a week to see which one wins !


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I compared the new Q GMT to an old Expedition I had lying around (with one of Timex's own movements), and although the Expedition's second hand does land in the oddest of places, it does actually keep excellent time. The Ronda is definitely quieter, though I was never troubled by the sound of the Expedition. I will keep the both out for a week to see which one wins !


No doubt that Timex's in house quartz movements do a great job at keeping accurate time. Many other quartz movement now a days are rated +/-15 seconds a month. The Rhonda inside the new GMT is jeweled which is most definitely not common.

It's a good looking watch, I am interested to see how many different colorways Timex ultimately offers. 

I like it, but won't be buying one personally. I am a bit tired of Timex beating the Q horse to death, in order to drive sales numbers. I understand it though, if it sells keep making it, just kinda wish they would look into other areas of their back catalog and pull from there as well.

@One-Seventy keep us updated on how you get along with the watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Wolfsatz I am sorry you don't like my opinion on Timex's lower priced quartz options being loud/ticky. Is there a reason you continue to bring it up, post about it/call me out on every other Timex post you make?


I neither like it or dislike it. But if you go as far as stating things in someone's review claiming that there are not silent TXs... then it is gift you get. And never did I read... my claim is on entry level brass ones. 

Just pulling the leg of the WUS police.  

But to your point, you would classify the Mk1 Alum as very noisy. I can hear when total silence and leave it on top of the watch box which seems to amplify the beating. 

But is a sexy looking beast! 

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

My mk1 steel is slightly louder than my lorus lumibrite dialed watch, which is slightly louder than the ecodrive I just bought.
Next to my scout and the diver style timex, they all together are quieter.

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ready for game 2. Up 1-0 now, but I have to admit Florida is really good and no lead is safe.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

It’s a finishing work at 9AM, top down, MK1 kinda spring morning. 😎


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Devro (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here’s my switcheroo Fit for Silent Service Duty! 

Ready for Tecates and 5 de Mayo celebs 












Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

REady for the #MiamiGP TX style
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1971 Mercury, with a textured linen dial. on its original bracelet.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I was not sure about the color choice on thi sone... but it is ready for #MiamiGP..... I dig it a lot 
wish would've been dateless. 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 Q reissue


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Flat tire blues.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Todd Snyder.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I seem to be on a blue kick this week.










One of my faves, all metal Atlantis on it’s original debossed leather band.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1975 Marlin


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Super duper secret Timex surprise arriving today.

Hint 1) it's vintage.
Hint 2) it's the only one of it's kind Timex made.

Any guesses?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Super duper secret Timex surprise arriving today.
> 
> Any guesses?


totally random guess here, the new Q GMT?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> totally random guess here, the new Q GMT?


Reasonable guess but it's not new, it's a vintage Timex.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

The Harborside Coast I ordered on Mother's Day from Macy's arrives tomorrow! Making it's way half way across the country.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> Super duper secret Timex surprise arriving today.
> 
> Any guesses?


Waterbury diver auto?

.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Waterbury diver auto?


No it's vintage, and it's the only one of it's kinda Timex ever produced.

I'll be getting home around 5pm EST so I'll post a photo once I open the box.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

It's after 5. Let's see it!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

1958 Timex Southampton


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Pretty nice condition for a 64 year old Timex! What's the red scale for on the dial?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> Pretty nice condition for a 64 year old Timex! What's the red scale for on the dial?


Tachymeter


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> View attachment 16623259


So strange seeing something saying "Made in America".


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electric Dynabeat


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just opened an email from timex stating the MK1 mechanical is back in stock.

I think I'll wear mine today.

















.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I have always preferred non-smartwatches. A couple of months ago, my blood pressure was deathly high, and I decided that a fitness watch was the best option for me to track my progress toward better health. I decided to get a Samsung Galaxy Watch4 Classic 46mm. My deciding factors were 50m water resistance, lower cost than Garmin, and the blood pressure feature in particular.

What's a Timex guy to do when he's "forced" to wear a smartwatch?!... On the upside- it gave me the opportunity to include some features I think are pretty cool.

The basic watch









Easily toggled date window









World time scale hidden behind the dial









A couple of low energy use versions of the dial


















Night mode low energy - my "dad" dial works great for midnight baby duty









My menu with switches to display 10:10:36, compass, and to switch dial modes


















I still prefer "real" watches, but these features make the smartwatch more enjoyable. Have a great weekend, all!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just had a look and they are made in 40 and 42mm as well.
Nice dial tricks on that one.
Battery life is a no for me, and I have enough items to plug in to charge in my life.
Your post still gets a like though.

.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ox71 said:


> I just had a look and they are made in 40 and 42mm as well.
> Nice dial tricks on that one.
> Battery life is a no for me, and I have enough items to plug in to charge in my life.
> Your post still gets a like though.
> ...


Galaxy watch 3 was decent one with 3-4 days on one charge for 46mm model. I have GW Active 2 44mm which is more or less GW3 sans working bezel. Cant complain much about battery life.
GW4 moved to Google OS and it dropped battery life dramatically. 
Anything Apple or Google was 1 day and that's it. Which is frankly not much. 
Timex did put outsourced smartwatch too which i covered once.








Timex Metropolitan R 42mm Leather and Silicone Strap Watch - Timex CA


Metropolitan R has all the functionality you need including up to 2 weeks of battery life. This sleek design boasts an impressive AMOLED display that you can customize with over 20+ dial designs. Plus, 24/7 activity and sleep tracking for your health and fitness goals, on-board GPS, optical...




www.timex.ca




It claims whooping 12 days battery life. 


https://www.engadget.com/timex-metropolitan-r-s-smartwatch-hands-on-specs-price-120021676.html


Problem is it's 4 years old or so Amazfit with proprietary platform and very outdated internals. it is small and thin one and screen probably as good as on any other smartwatch but rest is not even remotely comparable due to slow and dated internals, lack of ecosystem and clear long battery life focus (which means less functions, less tracking and very slow low power internals).
Truly perpetual no charge smartwatches are Garmin Instinct Solar 1 and 2 but they monochrome and not much smart rather fitness tracking watches. 
There is always trade offs and if you want all beautiful, always connected, AI powered etc. it will be brutal on battery. 
If you think about it Snapdragon 4100 which is found in modern gen WearOS Fossil 6 is more or less what you will get in entry level Android Tablet in terms of processing power yet it does not have tablet like battery to support it. On other hand Garmin has only fraction of processing power of 4100 so it drops most of functionality which requires such power so no internet, no phone calls, no free to run any program OS and no virtual assistant. But if all you need is small nudge when phone call is in and track your sleep or steps it's all fine.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Miggyd87 said:


> 1958 Timex Southampton
> View attachment 16626520
> 
> View attachment 16626523
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

I’m not in love with this thing...but it does wear well. For $40, you can’t go wrong. But I’m into it for nearly $100 with straps...oops.











































Especially on the yellow strap, folks find this one to be particularly charismatic.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I feel the need to elaborate on the World Time function. To create this, I had to create an individual layer for each time zone marker. I think that between the two rings, including locations and the indicator lines that's 48 layers, plus two separate layers for the 24 hour scale. Finally, the 24 hour scale (and half hour markers on a separate, but synchronized, layer) are all coded to run in reverse to indicate the time in every time zone on Earth at all times. The main watch face scales down to reveal the world time complication when the center is tapped, and reverses when tapped again. This is the biggest feature of my watch face. It's only virtual, but I'm proud of it, and I can't tell this to anyone I know without their eyes glazing over due to the double dose of topics they, no doubt, find boring. Therefore, you all get to read about it... If you're still here, I thank you for your attention.



















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Yay, my first Timex in many, many years arrived. The Harborside Coast. Comfortable on my fat ass 7.5-7.75" wrist. Everything looks perfect. 72 click bezel lines up perfectly with every minute graduation and feels solid. My first cyclops crystal makes date pop. Bezel has a mat finish, but is nice. Haven't tested luminescence yet. Seems like a good buy for 84 USD.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey Timex guys, is it normal for there to be a gap between the crown and the watch case? Closer inspection of my new watch shows a visible gap. I made sure it was pushed in all the way, and ran it under a running faucet for a minute, no signs of water intrusion yet. Is this gap normal before I contact Timex? I bought this for water sports and am a little skittish about this.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

SigDigit said:


> Hey Timex guys, is it normal for there to be a gap between the crown and the watch case? Closer inspection of my new watch shows a visible gap. I made sure it was pushed in all the way, and ran it under a running faucet for a minute, no signs of water intrusion yet. Is this gap normal before I contact Timex? I bought this for water sports and am a little skittish about this.


Which model do you have? If it's an indiglow model then it should have a gap to push in for glow.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> I feel the need to elaborate on the World Time function. To create this, I had to create an individual layer for each time zone marker. I think that between the two rings, including locations and the indicator lines that's 48 layers, plus two separate layers for the 24 hour scale. Finally, the 24 hour scale (and half hour markers on a separate, but synchronized, layer) are all coded to run in reverse to indicate the time in every time zone on Earth at all times. The main watch face scales down to reveal the world time complication when the center is tapped, and reverses when tapped again. This is the biggest feature of my watch face. It's only virtual, but I'm proud of it, and I can't tell this to anyone I know without their eyes glazing over due to the double dose of topics they, no doubt, find boring. Therefore, you all get to read about it... If you're still here, I thank you for your attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome look and use of the watch's features. As a graphic designer reading your explanation of how many layers, I truly feel your pain lol.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Non-illuminating. It's the Harborside Coast I posted right before my question post.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

MInd the gap, or not?


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

_Keeping track of every second spent in the dystopian grocery shopping wasteland.







_


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

My son loves his. He's nearly 6 and the only kid in his class that wears a watch. He has beat the hell out of the thing over the last year but that is to be expected from a kid. I love that he can actually tell time on an analog clock. Ask most kids to "read" the time and they will struggle thanks to cell phones, smart watches, and all things digital. I'm doing my part in creating a future wis and not letting non smart watches go the way of the Dodo.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Electric


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Another old Electric today


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

So none of you guys with current non-indiglo Timex's know if the gap between my crown and case is normal? As depicted in my post #13,538 (4 posts back).


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Every time I see one of those Electrics, that song _It's Electric_ fires up in my head. Boogie Woogie Woogie!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

LMS70 said:


> Another old Electric today
> 
> View attachment 16632371


Take your TIMEX electric to Electric avenue. There is an apartment for rent there and yes it's a real place a street address and not a store.

5147 Electric Ave Hillside, IL 60162 is located in* West Cook* in the city of Hillside. Here you’ll find one shopping center within 0.8 mile. There are also five parks within 4.3 miles, including Wilder Park Conservatory, Lizzadro Museum of Lapidary Art, and York Woods Forest Preserve. I have been to the museum and it is pretty nice.Lizzadro museum


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> So none of you guys with current non-indiglo Timex's know if the gap between my crown and case is normal? As depicted in my post #13,538 (4 posts back).


@cayabo @schumacher62 @Wolfsatz


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SigDigit said:


> Hey Timex guys, is it normal for there to be a gap between the crown and the watch case? Closer inspection of my new watch shows a visible gap. I made sure it was pushed in all the way, and ran it under a running faucet for a minute, no signs of water intrusion yet. Is this gap normal before I contact Timex? I bought this for water sports and am a little skittish about this.


Seems to me abnormal distance … just by looking at your picture regardless if it is Indiglo or not … 


Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @cayabo @schumacher62 @Wolfsatz


So, the real question: Is the watch water-resistant to its stated depth?
Logically, there's no difference between this non-Indiglo watch and Indiglo watches.
Both will have an O-ring that seals around a smooth shaft.
I see no reason to suspect that this non-Indiglo setup is more prone to leakage than a standard Timex.

Secondary question: Is the gap correct?
Aesthetically, no. No reason for it and it looks worse for sticking out.
I'd guess it's due to Timex selling that exact case (Harborside and Coastline) with non-black dials that do have Indiglo.
So in other iterations, it does have Indiglo and does need to stick out to accommodate the activation action.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

cayabo said:


> So, the real question: Is the watch water-resistant to its stated depth?
> Logically, there's no difference between this non-Indiglo watch and Indiglo watches.
> Both will have an O-ring that seals around a smooth shaft.
> I see no reason to suspect that this non-Indiglo setup is more prone to leakage than a standard Timex.
> ...


Thanks. I have an inquiry to Timex via email, no response yet. Going to drown the crap out of it during the one year warranty and watch for any signs of water intrusion.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

caribiner23 said:


>


For a second, I thought you had weed plants on the strap!😂


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A few days old.. but this one sit very well with the F1 Miami vibe.. Did not dissapoint!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

South Beach Miami by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SigDigit said:


> MInd the gap, or not?


if this was my watch; it would definitely bug the heck out of me. I would return it. 

This is the Timex Expedition North.. which is non indiglo. Absolutely no gap; no light goes through it. 

Exp N. by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Look at the crown guards. It looks like they are preventing crown from going all the way in. Yet crown spins freely it seems.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX morning by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX morning by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Finally got the one with black hands in the subdials… so I have three variants of the white dial now. Special band coming for the one with white hands…


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I had to put this on to try to convince myself that I don't need a Dynabeat time zone. I'm about ...this... close to saying heck it and only buying Timexes for a good long while.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1978 Mercury.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> 1978 Mercury.


That's a nice one I've never seen before.


----------



## hautewrists (May 12, 2021)

I love Timex! I have watches almost 100 times more expensive, but with a Timex or Casio, I never have to worry about breaking them.


----------



## tadekam (Apr 6, 2021)

I just bought this watch acquired this piece. $20 on clearance!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tadekam said:


> I just bought this watch acquired this piece. $20 on clearance!
> View attachment 16641388


Can you get another one? I don't havce that combo.... Mk1 is starting to inflate the price.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

cayabo said:


> I believe this version has a movement that requires an SW920 battery and the chrono 1/10th-seconds in the 6 o'clock dial.
> (rendering the Tachymeter useless)
> 
> View attachment 16077881


Yes, this is a "Seiko" movement (Time Module Inc. replacement is VD57C, I forget which variant) but most likely yours is a VD57B. Like the Miyota 12-hour movements, this has a 3:00 date ring index, which is why the window is not cut at EXACTLY 4:00. This is because both Hattori/TMI (Seiko) and Miyota (Citizen) didn't produce anything else for regular stock: they were made-to-order, requiring a minimum order of about 500 pcs at the time (now I think they both require 1,000). These tend to be a little older than the 12-hour Miyotas... what is the date code on yours? I JUST bought one from G8, or August 1999 a few minutes ago, which is why I am here now hoping to perhaps find the seller and thank them.

The earliest Miyota version I have is GG, or November 1999. The counterbalanced hands are what caught my attention, and I was shocked to see that this one I just bought was from August. That's when I noticed the 60-minutes and went "Ah-ha!"

Timex didn't have any analog chronographs until this came out, to the best of my knowledge. It wasn't until later, maybe 2001 or possibly later, that they started with the M92x in-house chronographs. My first was the M922 Expedition Alarm Chrono from about 2004. I had three, and one is being replaced now I believe. But these little 38mm babies are my new favorite. I've got five, a sixth coming soon, and the seventh is like yours. Every one is a tad bit different too. Even ordered two NOS leather straps from Israel to replace the Miyota version of the above and the white model, to match the catalog.

Sorry, my fingers runneth over. I love these things and am just excited to see them.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> well me too.. but I've found one that is numberless
> 
> TX SR927 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is that one the purple? I have a purple one. There is currently a purple one with the SW920 battery for sale in Bulgaria (if you can get it out of there at the moment... puckin' Futin... they want $99 plus about $20 shipping to U.S. which is more than double what I would pay, but possibly quite rare.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WrongCentury said:


> Is that one the purple? I have a purple one. There is currently a purple one with the SW920 battery for sale in Bulgaria (if you can get it out of there at the moment... puckin' Futin... they want $99 plus about $20 shipping to U.S. which is more than double what I would pay, but possibly quite rare.


Yes it is purple.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

an early todd snyder, released and sold in Japan exclusively.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I was extremely close to buying a Q reissue, but I’ve had an itch for this non existent TS case/dial combo for a long time and finally decided to make it happen. I like it even more than I imagined, now to find the right strap for it.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Finally! June 2000. Needs some tightening here and there but I now have all five of the catalog cited in here elsewhere.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wearing the reverse of yesterdays dial swapped Todd Snyder today. I liked them both box stock but the swap improved both in my eyes.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

MissAnthropic said:


> Wearing the reverse of yesterdays dial swapped Todd Snyder today. I liked them both box stock but the swap improved both in my eyes.
> View attachment 16645977


I think you just showed us 2 watches that Timex needs to make!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hand winder this morning. calif dial
marlin in 34mm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

I'm new round these parts, but Timex certainly gets love from me. Here are my two:


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


This handset is so much better than the stock original ones where the hour hand seemed to be chopped off.

Nice touch on the strap too with the orange accent to match the GMT hand.

Dan


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

since I saw the Azalea.. i thought. you were talking about the Expedition North. That strap is the OEM strap and it is actually decent rubber. 

Today I finally changed to NATO for the Expedition North. Totally different feel. Looks and feels great! 

TX Expedition North by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Cal M921


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder welton bi-metal.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

rmeron said:


> Cal M921


Is this one of those elastic straps?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

MissAnthropic said:


> Wearing the reverse of yesterdays dial swapped Todd Snyder today. I liked them both box stock but the swap improved both in my eyes.
> View attachment 16645977


That's an epson movement is it not?
If it is I wonder if the day and date wheel would fit my lorus lumibrite 

.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

The VD57B from August 1999 just came in. Oh man, I love this so much more than the 0S10, I wish all of mine had this TMI caliber.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16643989


Very nice swap.
I've wondered what it would look like - so much that when it came out I did a bit of photoshopping to see:











As is often the case with swaps, the "left overs" end up being better than I anticipated.
And after seeing both of them that you've posted, I actually prefer the silver case with black dial.



How about a $50+ strap for it?
An Elliot Brown Grey Green with Burnt Orange Stripe with Gunmetal Buckle:










Or a less risky version:


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

*FOLLOW-UP!*


SigDigit said:


> View attachment 16634086
> 
> Look at the crown guards. It looks like they are preventing crown from going all the way in. Yet crown spins freely it seems.


*Disappointingly, Timex customer service/quality team has not gotten back to me in over a week since photo was 'escalated'. Happily, Macy's is sending me another one, and sent me a free UPS shipping label to return this one. Keeping my fingers crossed this is not an issue with all of these.*


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979 Electric


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Indian customer service call centers are used to help save money not help customers. Timex mispicked an order and sent the wong colored watch was never able to get the correct watch sent out.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I love this watch - feels like a time machine directly back to 1965!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

xtra jumbo: depth and temp.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Mercury


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Another one of my late dads watches, he wore this thing all the time.
I’ve cleaned it and put a new battery in it,but just won’t keep time for more than a few days.
still cool to have though.


----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

Bill M. said:


> Another one of my late dads watches, he wore this thing all the time.
> I’ve cleaned it and put a new battery in it,but just won’t keep time for more than a few days.
> still cool to have though.
> View attachment 16657018


A nice little momento of your late father. It doesn't matter that it doesn't keep time when you think about it.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

mikethompson said:


> A nice little momento of your late father. It doesn't matter that it doesn't keep time when you think about it.


Doesn't matter one bit! 🙂


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

cayabo said:


> Very nice swap.
> I've wondered what it would look like - so much that when it came out I did a bit of photoshopping to see:
> 
> View attachment 16650547
> ...


#1, I love both of those straps, so thanks for the suggestions! #2, I’m enjoying the black/cream variant so much it’s doubtful the stainless/black variant is going to see much wrist time in my ownership. If you’re interested in it PM me an offer, I’ll happily keep it in the collection but I’d much rather see it go to someone who is stoked on it.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

First (watch) love = Timex


----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

I had a Timex Expedition when I was a kid (mid 90s or so) that had a removable compass in the band. Wonder where that is now...


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Good old blurple again… filter does the color no justice.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

There's and idiom "I know blah blah blah, like the_* back of my hand*_"

Imagine my surprise at finding this auction today.
First, it has black buttons - I may be the only person on earth who has this model Ironman with black buttons. So I was surprised.
Second, it has a black strap - it came with an orange strap.
Thrid, it has worn black socket head cap screws - they're supposed to be gray.
Then, I see that squigally vein and I think "that dude's wrist looks like mine".
"Hold on just a minute"....

Yeah, alisintl, has taken my picture of my watch from WUS and used it in an eBay auction.


Here's a "standard" T5K493:


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

One thing I’ve noticed about Timex is that there are no guarantees as to how models were produced. All the models of those Miyota and Seiko chronographs I’ve been bragging about… they all seem to have slight variations such as hands, straps, even buckles. They’re like the General Motors of wristwatches. Just when you think you’ve seen it all, someone pulls up in a Syclone or an ‘83 Corvette. There’s always something most people didn’t know existed. As to whether or not that makes them valuable, I have no idea. Stuff is only as valuable as what someone else will pay for it.

Speaking of which, I will have one more this evening today to show, and one next week. 😁


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 16658505
> 
> 
> There's and idiom "I know blah blah blah, like the_* back of my hand*_"
> ...


Remember that red 0S60 you posted, the one with the red strap you said you’d like to see in a “standard” case? I bought one with a black strap… from alisintl and it is supposedly waiting at home for me now.

Stay tuned, this might be interesting. “I’ve got a bad feeling about this…”


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> Indian customer service call centers are used to help save money not help customers. Timex mispicked an order and sent the wong colored watch was never able to get the correct watch sent out.


Did it work out in your favor? I ended up with a rare one because of that kind of error. What I thought was a standard blue Weekender turned out to have minutes-only indices. I’ve seen several online but only one other in owner photos.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> *FOLLOW-UP!
> 
> Disappointingly, Timex customer service/quality team has not gotten back to me in over a week since photo was 'escalated'. Happily, Macy's is sending me another one, and sent me a free UPS shipping label to return this one. Keeping my fingers crossed this is not an issue with all of these.*


*Final follow-up!*
The 2nd one Macy's sent seems to be an improvement of crown gap issue, or at least I'm telling myself that. Plan on living with it in the water as much as possible during one year warranty to test WR. Maybe I need to be less picky for an 84 USD watch!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Cali by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Just came in: August 2000 0S60 with rotating cardinal bezel. Cayabo showed the red strapped version from June 1998, I wish I was getting one that old. But this is kinda neat.

The rotating bezel is a bit cheap feeling, very loose to the touch and "clicks" pressing down. The red is just as fiery in real life as it is in the photos... not a huge fan of that fact. And I will need to read the instructions for the movement, because it is a "super runner" where the small seconds rotate in chrono mode: both at 60 RPM and 1 RPM... that's weird how it works and I haven't figured it out on my own. It also interrupts the center seconds. The strap is too short, too padded, too cheap-feeling, and already scuffed. I will probably swap my black sailcloth on it once the NATO comes in for my VD57. I talk too much.








Edit: So you gotta push the bottom pusher B to put it into chrono mode, and the small seconds return to zero when ready. Push A, and the chrono takes off, center seconds at 1 RPM and small 1/20th at 60 RPM. Press A again to pause. Then press B to go back to clock time, and the small seconds return to the running seconds wherever it left off. Pretty neat! And it has lumed numbers. But I can’t find a strap in the right color, length, and width. So I may swap it after all.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

SigDigit said:


> *Final follow-up!*
> The 2nd one Macy's sent seems to be an improvement of crown gap issue, or at least I'm telling myself that. Plan on living with it in the water as much as possible during one year warranty to test WR. Maybe I need to be less picky for an 84 USD watch!


My Archive Allied has the same style crown and it too has a bit of a gap. Without the bosses I thought it was pretty annoying on mine.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Found this one in a pile of junk watches a buddy gave me.
cleaned it up and gave it to my wife.


----------



## barbas (Feb 12, 2021)

Was worried if I'd like this one but it's growing in me. Falcon Eye Q green.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Half this photo is Timex, I promise. Lol











Spoiler: Spoiler



19mm Timex Midget single pass strap, without the bund portion.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Half this photo is Timex, I promise. Lol
> View attachment 16660428
> 
> 
> ...


Better Timex inside than whatever they are calling “Elgin” these days.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

WrongCentury said:


> Better Timex inside than whatever they are calling “Elgin” these days.


Given it's vintage from 1962, its good, It's got an AS1673 inside.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x hodinkee #pdx


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok I have a question for the Timex-perts out here: What could cause overbanking on a Timex M22 movement in this nice Southampton?
Background: It was overbanked when I got it to service. As servicing it it overbanked at the slightest budge of the barrel or center wheel post. When I was done servicing, it overbanked once while setting the (hard to do) seconds hand. Fixed & cased it up and it ran as below.
*Fixing the overbanking is easy- just puch the pallet fork the same direction at the overbanked pin and the fork catches the pin and begins ticking.*

UPdate for anyone who can offer advice: The Southampton M22 is still overbanking when the power is low. I wore it all day from full wind for about 10 hours. Active, sitting, and even sanding & yard work (being careful not to beat up a newly serviced watch). It worked flawlessly. Set it down for the next 24 hours until it ran down, after a total of 36 hours. This morning I wound it a few times, it started back up, but after 30 min overbanked again. No jostling or movement, just sitting dial up on the desk. Any ideas how to solve this? What could cause this?

One suggestion I heard was out of beat, but there is no extra hairspring to extend out, and it overbanks to both sides of the pallet randomly (so far). Bent roller pin? Pivot holes do not seem any more work than any other Timex of this age. Pallet is straight. Escape Wheel looks straight. Hmmmmm


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

*







*


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Mail drop. And Timex Tuesday. A collaboration with It's Nice That, a graphic design website (?).
A small MK1.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Had the brown strap, had to order the black strap and associated hardware, because reasons.


----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

After briefly going through some of these pages, I think you could have a solid watch rotation of just Timex pieces and be happy.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

mikethompson said:


> After briefly going through some of these pages, I think you could have a solid watch rotation of just Timex pieces and be happy.


Yeah, I just counted. Twenty-five, two being duplicates, and one on the way. I gotta offload a few. There IS such a thing as being too happy. Seven would be just right for me.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Ha! I think I may have posted too many full-size photos because now I can’t post anything anywhere on here. 🤔 Man, I wish Google+ was still a thing.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Electric


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16668908


love the matching band and hand colour combo!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Expedition North Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Exp N by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> TX Expedition North Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


I like these solars. I was just looking on line for Hamy Khakis and keep coming back to this exact model. “Get out of my mind!”


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WrongCentury said:


> I like these solars. I was just looking on line for Hamy Khakis and keep coming back to this exact model. “Get out of my mind!”


I had a Khaki King… long gone… this one will never leave. 


Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

So… this thread is so huge that I decided to not clutter it up much further. We all post lots of big pics, but most of us don’t talk too much. Me, I talk way too much. I’ve been told I should be a writer, back in another life, so I decided to use WatchUSeek’s Showcase as a platform for my long-winded stuff. Please let me know what you think of my first entry, because I’d like to share what I’m learning with everyone… even though not everyone wants to hear it.

I will focus mainly on Y2K+ multifunction and chronograph analog Timex, since that’s what catches my eye (and my budget). I may get back into pocketwatches too. Please be kind, and if you like my posts I may keep going. I’m thinking the next Showcase post will be the “other” SR927Ws.

But if the mods don’t mind a little shameless self promotion, please enjoy my incoherent rambling here.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 16671752
> 
> View attachment 16671751


I love it! Just got mine the other day. 👍🏻


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

WrongCentury said:


> I love it! Just got mine the other day. 👍🏻


I saw your post so decided to post mine. Cheers


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can someone with experience please explain the differences between the Timex M21 and Timex M22 manual wind movements.

As far as I can tell, it appears the biggest difference is the direction in which the balance screw goes. On the M21 it enters through the dial side plate and threads into the movement plate (back of the movement). The M22 appears to be the other way. This information was taken from Heritage1854, in their service section regarding the M21 and M22 movements.

Quotes from the site:
_







_

For reference:




__





M21, 22, 23, 26, 29 — Heritage 1854







heritage1854.com





I ask because photos online show conflicting opinions, and If parts are not cross compatible (allegedly they are not) the model of movement matters when purchasing replacement parts.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder PRIDE watch- happy pride month in June!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I have all the variations of this watch but this one continues to be the best.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

MissAnthropic said:


> I have all the variations of this watch but this one continues to be the best.
> View attachment 16676002


all variations? how about the “05” numeral dial? @cayabo has/had one, it’s a rarity for sure.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> all variations? how about the “05” numeral dial? @cayabo has/had one, it’s a rarity for sure.


I don’t know about the Expedition, but the Weekender Chrono did have one like that. Possibly my favorite variation of those as well.


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

Just received this in the post today. Made in 1978 and running like a charm.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

One more because it just came in the mail. Straightened out the caseback, already flipped the bracelet around the right way and took out a link.








It’s not missing a hand, I just HAPPENED to snap the pic at the right time…








I opened it up last night to get the battery and movement info... Epson VX42E el cheapo with SR920W (common for Seiko).








No original box, probably a QC reject. Talking with Sue Wakefield at TLD to see if she can get me a date on these things. I think about 2017. Not super collectible but you never know. It’s got a number.


----------



## copernicus_drank (8 mo ago)

I don't own a Timex and am between a few automatics for my next purchase. WUS, chime in! And certainly tell me if I'm missing anything, I like the Giorgio Galli but $450 on a Timex seems wrong. But maybe I'm wrong! Anyway, on with it: 

Navi XL w/ red bezel - best water resistance of the bunch at 10atm making for a fun poolside watch this summer. A little homage-y for me, but does enough to distinguish itself. I like the included strap as well, adds to the rugged look.









Navi XL Automatic 41mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com





Marlin California, rose gold and black - a little classier and I don't own a California dial right now. It kind of reminds me of my Movado Museum classic though, I'm not sure if I need two rose gold and black dress watches. Right now, as much as I love the California dial, it's probably in last place.









Marlin Automatic California Dial 40mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com





Marlin Snoopy "Take Care" - Simple dial, I love the pop of green on the seconds hand and I think the cuteness of Snoopy hugging the Earth 
speaks for itself. 









Timex Marlin Automatic x Peanuts Take Care 40mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

schumacher62 said:


> all variations? how about the “05” numeral dial? @cayabo has/had one, it’s a rarity for sure.


I’ve always passed on the 05 when it’s come up, so that is one I don’t have. I’m so used to the others that the dial on the 05 always looks kinda crowded to my eyes. 🤷🏼‍♀️

I do have another that I haven’t seen very frequently, stainless with a green/grey dial.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

My under roughly $5 total new acquisition. Part of the Ebay Bag o’ Watches I recently bought. Just needed a new battery.


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

MuckyMark said:


>


That is a nice Batman treatment. I have the Pepsi on the way as the Timex rep I spoke to could not tell me if they were going to offer the Black/Blue version again.
How do you like it?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

mikey517 said:


> That is a nice Batman treatment. I have the Pepsi on the way as the Timex rep I spoke to could not tell me if they were going to offer the Black/Blue version again.
> How do you like it?


Thanks, I’ve only had it a few hours but so far so good. No micro adjustment on the clasp is disappointing, but it was easy to size.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros. in a deep blue.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Cool beans. 

My understanding, though I don't have a Timex watch, is that they build a very good quality (even if not considered "fine") watch.. at a very reasonable price. And that's all good.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

DesertArt said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> My understanding, though I don't have a Timex watch, is that they build a very good quality (even if not considered "fine") watch.. at a very reasonable price. And that's all good.


Nice troll.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

1977 Marlin:


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

unwindtime said:


> Nice troll.


That might have been a legitimate answer. Oooh, mail is here! Gotta see if my new stuff has arrived!


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

'71 Blue Nebula on white gold.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

unwindtime said:


> How about a '71 Blue Nebula on white gold to lighten things back up?
> View attachment 16685787


Blue is always cool. Had one on earlier but had to switch to grey… because it got less blue today.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Had on the blue Weekender chrono earlier but fit hit the shan at work so I came home. Changed up for something a tad more comfortable, less colorful… then stopped for lunch because someone left the leftovers out all night. 😣 And my free lunch at work will probably get eaten by the one who threw the fit at the shan in the first place. So I get Dimmu Burger.

Edit: typographical error


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Another under roughly $5 total new acquisition. Part of the Ebay Bag o’ Watches I recently bought. Just needed a new battery. Oh and lume shot too!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Not a Timex. But another super affordable and interesting brand.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

WrongCentury said:


> That might have been a legitimate answer.


I intended it to be a sincere comment - not a troll.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

While changing batteries on 2 Timex last night I lost one.

The Weekender I grabbed on Amazon 7 years ago went back together nicely and is running strong... but the 5 or 6 year old Waterbury fell apart.

There was some fine metal retainer securing the battery, finally got it off and new battery installed, putting back in the loose internal pushers, spun it around and saw the chrono minute hand was off. Everything got worse from there, chrono second hand wouldn't return to 0, then when trying to get the back casing on I slipped and knocked the crown off. 

Pretty miffed about this. It was my 1st chronograph and after putting it on a NATO strap got me into putting all my watches on NATOs. I guess for getting it on sale and running for 5-6 years on a single battery it did pretty well. 

Silver lining, now I'm looking around again for affordable panda chronographs. Might grab a Dan Henry, Yema, or Seagull.

RIP Waterbury.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

twpotts said:


> While changing batteries on 2 Timex last night I lost one.
> 
> The Weekender I grabbed on Amazon 7 years ago went back together nicely and is running strong... but the 5 or 6 year old Waterbury fell apart.
> 
> ...


RIP, bummer about the crown. With the limited amount of movements they use and how prone they are to breaking, I can’t believe Timex doesn’t sell replacement crowns and stems, stems at the very least.

Watch of the day:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

twpotts said:


> While changing batteries on 2 Timex last night I lost one.
> 
> The Weekender I grabbed on Amazon 7 years ago went back together nicely and is running strong... but the 5 or 6 year old Waterbury fell apart.
> 
> ...


that’s a shame. if it means a great deal to you, it’s about a $30 repair to ship it to timex. create an account there and fill out a repair form. they repair models made within the past 5 years, and i’m guessing your watch qualifies.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Red strap from Netherlands came in. So much better than the black stock puffy fake leather one, and just a hair longer on the buckle end. Inspired by the version posted by @cayabo


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Switched strap on this guy from OEM to this C&B Chevron. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

twpotts said:


> While changing batteries on 2 Timex last night I lost one.
> 
> The Weekender I grabbed on Amazon 7 years ago went back together nicely and is running strong... but the 5 or 6 year old Waterbury fell apart.
> 
> ...


It’s funny you mention “panda” and “Timex” falling apart. My white-with-black-eyes Timex Expedition Chrono Alarm had a bad turn years ago, and while changing the battery in another, I lost the screw. Had to steal it from the broken “panda” version. Normally, it isn’t required to remove the screw in an M922 to change the CR2016, but I used to be extra careful. Now I’m extra arthritic. And with four Weekenders (fifth in the mail) I’m getting concerned.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Davidnl (Aug 27, 2016)

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 16692289
> 
> Switched strap on this guy from OEM to this C&B Chevron. I like it!
> 
> ...


Nice! Wish I still had this watch. Had one in the 7th grade, circa '71

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LMS70 said:


> View attachment 16692717


your watch always reminds me of Atari and the old Adidas old school logo. not sure why.. but it has that cool old school vibe.


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Tiny camper on a Barton strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the indiglo shows a “40” on the dial.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 16695699


That shade of mint green is very popular with Matchbox collectors, I wonder if the owner of that Advance Design is a collector.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldschool vibes,
Wired headphones, rewritable media, AA powered devices


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16695675


_I wore that yesterday!







_


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16695675











twins! had mine on a few days ago.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> twins! had mine on a few days ago.


Easy Reader is the closest original I can find for a strap. Had to get mine from Israel to find an 18mm. But otherwise, we’re triplets!

Edit: Wait a minute… wait just a minute! That’s no Miyota 0S10, that’s a TMI VD57! My favorite! I’ve got one of those too. Center running seconds, small chrono seconds @ 6:00, 60-minute elapsed @ 9:00, and 30RPM 1/10th second indicator at 12:00. Probably Rev B based on the vintage. 12¾''' as opposed to the 13½''' size of the Citizen-designed 0Sx movements. Notice that there’s no lume pip @ 4:00? Despite the smaller size, the date window is pushed out a tad more. Normally this style dial has all 12 pips but hit it with a UV light and you’ll think it fell off. I wish they had cut the window at 3:00 for these, ESPECIALLY this Seiko-designed variant.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

WrongCentury said:


> Easy Reader is the closest original I can find for a strap. Had to get mine from Israel to find an 18mm. But otherwise, we’re triplets!











i’m very happy with my set-up.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> i’m very happy with my set-up.


Good supplier, too!


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

Inspired by the recent rash of black 38mm chronos, here’s the numberless variant again: T16571 June 2000. I now have two from this run but need to use one as a project, and get a new crystal for it.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

WrongCentury said:


> _I wore that yesterday!
> View attachment 16697750
> _


Nice and interesting notes about the other variations too!

I also have an easy reader strap on mine, big fan of the easy reader strap in general. Timex has them on the website but they’re sold out, I hope they do another run of them soon.

I very much like the strap schumacher62 posted too. In fact I’m totally getting one of them for this other SR927 I’ve had laying around for a long time. I’ve never worn it because while I love dial, the shape of the case and the early ‘00 vibes it has, I loathe the look it’s original bracelet. I’m just not much of a bracelet on a watch fan in general, but I find this one to be exceptionally gaudy.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> Nice and interesting notes about the other variations too!
> 
> I also have an easy reader strap on mine, big fan of the easy reader strap in general. Timex has them on the website but they’re sold out, I hope they do another run of them soon.
> 
> I very much like the strap schumacher62 posted too. In fact I’m totally getting one of them for this other SR927 I’ve had laying around for a long time. I’ve never worn it because while I love dial, the shape of the case and the early ‘00 vibes it has, I loathe the look it’s original bracelet. I’m just not much of a bracelet on a watch fan in general, but I find this one to be exceptionally gaudy.


There was a lot of stuff in the 2000s that were pretty gaudy, but a lot of good things too. I guess I’m just nostalgic about that part of my life (except of course September 11) and have a few fond memories. But then I got divorced and drank away the next ten years of my life. But…









Marrying the RIGHT woman and buying a nice watch to look my best when we go out made all the difference. And that she bought me a Chronograph for our anniversary proves she’s my gal. 👍🏻


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

WrongCentury said:


> There was a lot of stuff in the 2000s that were pretty gaudy, but a lot of good things too. I guess I’m just nostalgic about that part of my life (except of course September 11) and have a few fond memories. But then I got divorced and drank away the next ten years of my life. But…
> View attachment 16699800
> 
> 
> Marrying the RIGHT woman and buying a nice watch to look my best when we go out made all the difference. And that she bought me a Chronograph for our anniversary proves she’s my gal. 👍🏻


I very much relate to all of that and I’m so glad to hear things are better for you! I had a lot of wonderful days in the late ‘90’s and early ‘00’s and then quite a few years that slipped away from me and a few terrible relationships to boot. Now here I am, almost 40 and my life has turned out way better than I could’ve imagined back then. I’ll be married for 5 years this summer and boy… being married to the right person can makes an incredible difference in your quality of life.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex T80
















Happy World Space Invaders Day!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

MissAnthropic said:


> Nice and interesting notes about the other variations too!
> 
> I also have an easy reader strap on mine, big fan of the easy reader strap in general. Timex has them on the website but they’re sold out, I hope they do another run of them soon.
> 
> ...


It's funny how world changed in these 20 years. and i am not talking about just having mighty phones, electric cars and yep still no time machines around. 2000s and late 90s had *identity. *Yes designs are different and not universal but they been original and if this is where/when you like it ... it's another great point to have. After all if you still get warm feelings when you look at your wrist it's best watch property ever. Be it Timex or Omega. I can relate to that too and i have bunch of different watches which not exactly valuable but representative and original.
Plus late 90s and 2000s were last times people actually *needed* watch.

Today time is on everything.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

New yesterday, been loving it all day


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Found a good deal on a MKI Mech on Amazon. I’ll be waiting until August, though.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WrongCentury said:


> New yesterday, been loving it all day
> View attachment 16701760
> 
> View attachment 16701761
> View attachment 16701769


Those new Waterburys look like they have some really good finishing.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> Those new Waterburys look like they have some really good finishing.


I don’t know how “new” this one is, it was made in 2020 and doesn’t appear on the U.S. site. But I like it over the other Waterbury chronographs because it doesn’t have the “The Waterbury” text breaking up the dial. The lugs are fantastic, I wish they were truly solid so I could stitch on a high end strap, but the way it blends with the strap is great. Triple sunk dials, notched bezel ring, round surfaces everywhere except the crystal. About the only two thing sl they screwed up is not luming the indices, and not giving the lugs more clearance for the quick release pins, in my opinion. Both can be fixed.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

celebrating 50 years of quartz, the 1972 Q reissue.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Acqua by Timex, the official watch of working on a Saturday when you have yard work you need to be doing instead.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

70s Electric on and AliExpress band


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PBR weekender.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> PBR weekender.


When? 😉


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

In response to Paul, I have just dubbed this “Grey Goose.”


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

MissAnthropic said:


> Acqua by Timex, the official watch of working on a Saturday when you have yard work you need to be doing instead.
> 
> View attachment 16704948


I like the watch, but I don't know what that means.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WrongCentury said:


> View attachment 16706286
> 
> In response to Paul, I have just dubbed this “Grey Goose.”


Oh man, Hummer H3. That's a throwback to the 2008 era.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Shoutout to @wgroves for this new pickup!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Mom’s 30 year old Timex (or there abouts.), her 94 year old hands and 50 year old cane. Cheers from Calgary, Canada. She loves her Timex!


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1975 Marlin


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> Oh man, Hummer H3. That's a throwback to the 2008 era.


Mine’s an ‘09, and it is by far the single worst vehicle purchase I have ever made. And that’s including a 4.0 WJ.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

WrongCentury said:


> Mine’s an ‘09, and it is by far the single worst vehicle purchase I have ever made. And that’s including a 4.0 WJ.


Oof, worse than a WJ… that’s no small feat.


----------



## WrongCentury (Sep 22, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> Oof, worse than a WJ… that’s no small feat.


I mean, the transmission is still strong in the Hummer…I have owned one non-GM and have only had one transmission failure… in the Grand Cherokee, but at least the head cracked and was replaced with the TUPY unit before I got it. The Hummer’s problem is bad electronics, bad interior design, bad engine vibration, low power (yeah, the junk Atlas 5 motor) and bad headlights. I needed a 4x4 quick and cheap at the time. But it could be worse. Buick LaCrosse 3.6 CXL AWD was worse. Half-Opal engineering, half poor engine design.

Back to reality: Timex may be the GM of watches, but Timex lasts a lot longer.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

At some point somebody removed the seconds hand. Some day I will find one and put it back in.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

My favorite Timex


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

My fluorinert filled Q.


----------



## tonyboo109 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ironman 30 oversize the crystal scratches easily this one is only about 3 weeks old .









Sent from the darkside of the moon


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

WrongCentury said:


> I mean, the transmission is still strong in the Hummer…I have owned one non-GM and have only had one transmission failure… in the Grand Cherokee, but at least the head cracked and was replaced with the TUPY unit before I got it. The Hummer’s problem is bad electronics, bad interior design, bad engine vibration, low power (yeah, the junk Atlas 5 motor) and bad headlights. I needed a 4x4 quick and cheap at the time. But it could be worse. Buick LaCrosse 3.6 CXL AWD was worse. Half-Opal engineering, half poor engine design.
> 
> Back to reality: Timex may be the GM of watches, but Timex lasts a lot longer.


Got lucky on the head for sure, the tupy helps a lot in terms of longevity. I had a ‘99 XJ that overheated a few times in the Nevada high country due to some fan issues and thankfully it had been tupy swapped before I got it, it indeed took a lickin’ and kept on tickin’.
The Hummer sounds typically GM for that era, a few years ago we had a Buick Century of a similar vintage that was plagued by all the same issues with the added bonus of window regulators that fail in such a way that the windows fall down into the doors. I totally believe how bad the LaCrosse is, I remember the Catera lol.

Now to be somewhat on topic…

I’ve really been trying to cut back on my acquisitions lately, but I ended up with this NOS ‘76 Snoopy a few weeks back, complete with dog house stand and tags. I truly don’t believe it had ever been worn before I put it on and it keeps time perfectly. It’s a tiny guy, but it fits so I’m gonna wear it!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

The most comfortable watch strap on any watch I own (200+ at this point).


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

going, gone. at thejamesbrand.com


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Mk1 Aluminum TW2T10300 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a 1971 beauty today.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dial-swap Mod from MissAnthropic.

I really like it.

The basics are covered - ss case, rotating bezel, and Indiglo with crown guards.

I really like the domed crystal.
I inhale deeply then relax and exhale while I mutter "thank you" because the tip of both the minute and hour hands reach 1/2 way across their indices.

Very legible.
Great lug-2-lug distance.
And the brush work on the case and bezel is actually quite nice.

Overall, it's the little things that make it a great affordable.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

cayabo said:


> Dial-swap Mod from MissAnthropic.
> 
> I really like it.
> 
> ...


Yay! I’m glad it arrived! I too thought it was great but it definitely looks much better on your arm than it did mine.

Only tangentially related, but if you think any Timex is loud you obviously haven’t owned a Swatch. This guy alone will drown out a dozen 905’s.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Dial-swap Mod from MissAnthropic.
> 
> I really like it.
> 
> ...


sure looks fabulous. the bezel ring sits nicely with that not too busy TS dial. 

great idea, fine execution, generous share!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year self-wind.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> birth year self-wind.


I like this model.
Gray dial and cross-hairs is what appealed to me.
Mine has an era-appropriate cigarette burn.










Comparing ours, mine has lumed pips and hands.


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Solar Expedition


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

unwindtime said:


> View attachment 16722465


Same ebay user name by chance? If so, I follow your listings.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Same ebay user name by chance? If so, I follow your listings.


Yes, sir. 
Thank you for your support.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

MissAnthropic said:


> Yay! I’m glad it arrived! I too thought it was great but it definitely looks much better on your arm than it did mine.
> 
> Only tangentially related, but if you think any Timex is loud you obviously haven’t owned a Swatch. This guy alone will drown out a dozen 905’s.
> 
> View attachment 16721740


That's not as loud as their big bold series.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a quick question- is there anyone on this thread that could help me drop-ship from Singapore? I've been hunting a Timex for a couple of years now, and I might finally have a lead.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Timex week continues with the Titanium Expedition.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Weekender


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

Just picked up this '78 Viscount off eBay from a local for a very good price. Other than a peeling dial in the corners, and a scratch on the crystal, it seems to be in excellent shape.
Just demagnetized it, and going to let it sit for 12 hours. Fingers crossed that it keeps time, and has a power reserve.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

zent26 said:


> Just picked up this '78 Viscount off eBay from a local for a very good price. Other than a peeling dial in the corners, and a scratch on the crystal, it seems to be in excellent shape.
> Just demagnetized it, and going to let it sit for 12 hours. Fingers crossed that it keeps time, and has a power reserve.
> View attachment 16731705
> View attachment 16731707


Nice acquisition! If that scratch isn't too deep, it will be easy to remove with some Polywatch and some fine grit sandpaper. That's the great thing about these acrylic crystals!


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got some new shoes for my 0S60 powered "927" Timex chronograph. The strap is from Bison Straps - for €15 via Amazon EU ($15 USD in the US), I have to say that I'm quite enjoying this one. I'm no connoisseur of straps, but this one seems to swing pretty well above its weight. It's soft and IMHO a perfect medium thickness.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## imarioiv (7 mo ago)

I've owned different Timex over the years, but the one I have kept and absolutely love is my Bullseye.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I’ve been busy servicing a few things while working on a Seiko build, so all my digitals are in a disorganized clump I don’t even want to think about at the moment, thus this has been my daily driver the past few days.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> I like this model.
> Gray dial and cross-hairs is what appealed to me.
> Mine has an era-appropriate cigarette burn.
> 
> ...


i love the grey dial vonn. here is the third color way in my collection, also with lumed hands and dial pips.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Looking for a year and module info on this Timex. Bought it as a non-runner, cleaned up the case and pushers need a battery, so fingers still crossed it fires up.
























Caseback has '392' stamped on the inside. I presume the battery number rather than an a mfg date (k-cell is 392/LR41/AG3 equivalent)

Thanks in advance

Update:
Heritage1854 saves the day again!
1984 K69177 (478 module)
(Bottom most right side)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Looking for a year and module info on this Timex. Bought it as a non-runner, cleaned up the case and pushers need a battery, so fingers still crossed it fires up.
> View attachment 16733334
> 
> View attachment 16733337
> ...


No info, but that's a nice one, hope it works.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Looking for a year and module info on this Timex. Bought it as a non-runner, cleaned up the case and pushers need a battery, so fingers still crossed it fires up.
> View attachment 16733334
> 
> View attachment 16733337
> ...


I can update on this now.

TLDR: Checked many things. Sadly a proper repair is beyond my skill set/desire to pursue.

Long version:

New battery....no life.
Disassembled and cleaned pushers and contact points: both manually and with ISO.... no life.
Disassembled the zebra strips connecting the LCD to the PCB. Cleaned the PCB contact points both manually and with ISO. Cleaned both sides of the zebra strips, making sure to remember which side is 'up'. Reinstalled the LCD upside down, fixed that, reassembled.... Slight signs of life. Beeps when pushers are depressed and the LCD is extremely faint, and barely ledge able unless tilted at just the right angle.

Some research shows that LCD fade can me attributed to a failed or failing capacitor that is used to up the batteries voltage (1.55-1.58) to 15v to run the LCD.

Unfortunately I would have to identify the specific capacitor, desolder it, check its nano farad rating, purchase a slightly higher rated capacitor, and lastly solder it onto the PCB.

A work around is to add an additional polarizing film on top of the LCD. This is difficult because it needs to be adhered down, and cannot trap any dust between the LCD and the additional film.

Sadly I believe my journey with this watch has ended. The required skills and equipment is beyond what I have or am truly interested in doing. I'll keep looking for a donor module, but presumably they will all suffer the same fate as capacitors have a limited number of discharges before they become less potent.

Edit:
If anyone knows of a fully functional Timex 478 module for sale at a low price or has one of these functional watches/module that they wouldn't mind parting with at a good price. Feel free to reach out. Thanks again all for reading all this.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I was going to save this strap to share on my MK1 Mechanical because I believe it's the perfect match, but this strap is just my favorite strap now, and I couldn't wait. This strap is green Horween chromexcel from Hemsut Watch Bands via Amazon EU for €27 ($25 on Amazon US). Have a great Sunday evening/Monday morning, all!









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

A two Timex day


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Miggyd87 said:


> I can update on this now.
> 
> TLDR: Checked many things. Sadly a proper repair is beyond my skill set/desire to pursue.
> 
> ...


I think it’s a common fault with these, I have a similar one and it suffers from the same issues and I’ve done everything you have. Battery lasts about a month and the display is dim maybe 30-40% of the time, on mine it seems to vary depending on what digits are displayed. It seems to like stuff like 3,5,6,8,9 and is less legible if say it’s 11:17 or something like that.

I’ve had just about every Timex digital there is apart and have fixed a lot of issues but like you I’m not sure the juice is worth the squeeze on these for me. It’s a shame, they’re a great looking watch in an all metal case.









EDIT: Here it is trying to live it’s best life a while back.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MissAnthropic said:


> I think it’s a common fault with these, I have a similar one and it suffers from the same issues and I’ve done everything you have. Battery lasts about a month and the display is dim maybe 30-40% of the time, on mine it seems to vary depending on what digits are displayed. It seems to like stuff like 3,5,6,8,9 and is less legible if say it’s 11:17 or something like that.
> 
> I’ve had just about every Timex digital there is apart and have fixed a lot of issues but like you I’m not sure the juice is worth the squeeze on these for me. It’s a shame, they’re a great looking watch in an all metal case.
> View attachment 16743992
> ...


Have you cleaned the "zebra strip" elastomer conductors? How about the contact shelf on the LCD?

I didn't clean the LCD contact shelf, so I am going to give that a go. Also going to try a fresh out of the box battery. I don't have very high hopes.

I did grab a meter from work that measures farads, down to pico, so I can test/check the capacitance of the two capacitors on the board and decide what to do from there.

I looked online at digikey's website and they sell SMD size ceramic capacitors in strips of 5 for like $0.32 each. So that might be the route I go. Granted, the capacitor will be a big guess on my end, as all I have is a non functional module.

Also in my search for potential solutions, someone commented that the capacitors can be de-soldered from the board then put into the oven at 170°C for about 30 minutes to 60 minutes. This has the potential to recover approximately 25-30% of the lost capacity.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Miggyd87 said:


> Have you cleaned the "zebra strip" elastomer conductors? How about the contact shelf on the LCD?
> 
> I didn't clean the LCD contact shelf, so I am going to give that a go. Also going to try a fresh out of the box battery. I don't have very high hopes.
> 
> ...


I cleaned the contacts on the board and the display as well as both sides of the zebra and no luck. Let us know how the fix turns out, I for one would be interested. I’ve got a few slightly later Timex and family watches with a similar display and a bunch of random spare modules I’ve thought about digging into to for parts but haven’t as of yet. I’ll wait to see how yours turns out first.

I went back thru my “archives” and it looks like mine ran the battery down in about 6-7 weeks but it was pretty decent right after the battery change.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tx by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

My Southampton has returned from being serviced by @AlaskaJohnboy


















Thanks @AlaskaJohnboy for your effort and expertise. I know this one wasn't easy, but it's most likely the jewel of my collection.


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

One of mine...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Tx by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Really like this one, and I've considered it many times due to the great specs. Send me a pm sometime with your likes/dislikes if you feel up to it.

As an aside, it's crazy how this thread has grown over the years. Out of curiosity, I checked to see where it was when I joined WUS...55 pages! Now it's nearly 700!!

Bravo, Ladies and Gents... Timex is indeed an institution; keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Didn't see any fanfare about this one. I've been waiting for this for a long time, since I was not a fan of the initial two-tone colors. I have one incoming.








Excited to have my first Waterbury and the 3GMT movement. Plan for this to be my last new Timex.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

38mm weekender, a japan issued timex x coen collab.


----------



## Runnin_Ute (Jan 2, 2016)

Recently picked up a Ironman R300, the M087 I had died on me and since it is no longer supported and I needed a running watch I picked up the R300. 

I have had a few Timex Ironman watches since 1999 and all gave me good service. The one I had before I bought the M087 last fall, I had for probably 15+ years. It was an early (gen 1) GPS model with HRM capability. The strap to your arm transceiver no longer would acquire a satellite signal. The other functions of the watch still work fine, although it needs a strap. It even has a good battery. I have two others that also need strap replacement and battery replacement. I haven't had an analog Timex in years, although I do have a Guess that was my EDC watch for years. Just needs battery replacement.


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

Anybody have any recs for a nice timex that has an especially good night time visibility? I am more concerned with the lume lasting a long time than being especially bright - indiglo is awesome of course but sometimes its also nice to not have to press a button. Also are there any watches with cool color indiglo backlights like a red indiglo or?

And some photos of my timex expedition scout chrono (do they even make this anymore? or only the very similar expedition field chrono?)


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

theretroshave said:


> I was going to save this strap to share on my MK1 Mechanical because I believe it's the perfect match, but this strap is just my favorite strap now, and I couldn't wait. This strap is green Horween chromexcel from Hemsut Watch Bands via Amazon EU for €27 ($25 on Amazon US). Have a great Sunday evening/Monday morning, all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same watch but had forgotten about it until I saw your picture. After seeing yours I dug through my watch box and found it. After a quick battery change it was good to go.


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

Daniel Hunter said:


> I have the same watch but had forgotten about it until I saw your picture. After seeing yours I dug through my watch box and found it. After a quick battery change it was good to go.


What watch is that?


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Sorry, see post above yours. I made the mistake of replying and quoting at the same time......

The small chrono. Awesome little watch. The pushers don't screw down but the crown does. The lug width is a little on the small size at 18mm but I found a decent rubber strap for mine.


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

Daniel Hunter said:


> Sorry, see post above yours. I made the mistake of replying and quoting at the same time......
> 
> The small chrono. Awesome little watch. The pushers don't screw down but the crown does. The lug width is a little on the small size at 18mm but I found a decent rubber strap for mine.


Any idea what the model number is? Trying to find a used one as I really like it


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

I'll look at mine when I get home this evening and see if I can find a model number.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Melatonic said:


> Any idea what the model number is? Trying to find a used one as I really like it


3E101710054


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> 38mm weekender, a japan issued timex x coen collab.


is that a bear on the dial???


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 16761303
> 
> 
> View attachment 16761304
> ...


did I miss Todd's memo? 
are we on TS day or week?

TX Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

some things are serious 
Tx Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Melatonic said:


> Anybody have any recs for a nice timex that has an especially good night time visibility? I am more concerned with the lume lasting a long time than being especially bright - indiglo is awesome of course but sometimes its also nice to not have to press a button. Also are there any watches with cool color indiglo backlights like a red indiglo or?
> 
> And some photos of my timex expedition scout chrono (do they even make this anymore? or only the very similar expedition field chrono?)
> 
> ...


if you don't want to press the button.... then look elsewhere. Even the TX that offer some lume... will only last until you blink twice. 

The best. is to have both... 
TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

The best Lume I have 
TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

I highly recommend the Mk1... but. not for the reason you are requesting
TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

how about.. Tx made?
TX Lume by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Did I say.. not for the reasons you are citing?
Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Daniel Hunter said:


> 3E101710054











this may help some. if matthew chimes in, he can tell you everything about this model. the red tipped seconds hand on yours looks out of place, but fits nicely.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 16761835
> 
> this may help some. if matthew chimes in, he can tell you everything about this model. the red tipped seconds hand on yours looks out of place, but fits nicely.


There is a whole thread about these models....


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Working on a few Mercury and Marlin projects this weekend. This particular M24 saw a few too many lickin’s before it got to me but it’ll get straightened out, I’ve seen worse!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> There is a whole thread about these models....


yes. involving matthew @WrongCentury
he has all 5 variants, and more.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a few marketing/co-branding models from the past.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Wish they kept these colours in production!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

from 1990- two from the “Cape Escape” line, plaid everything and a two toned case and bezel. “nightwatch” (indiglo) first appeared in 1989, but it’s absent in these two. new and unused.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Got in a Waterbury Classic Chronograph TW2V30800 from the prime day sale. I have to admit that when I first opened the box I was kinda disappointed. It's not the same quality or finishing as my other Waterbury Classic Chronograph. It's a lighter case, fully printed dial with no indices and almost flat crystal. My TW2P75500 has a domed crystal, polished hands and indices and a thick high polished case. 

I honestly thought about returning it but decided to bring it on our road trip this week and now it's growing on me.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 16766891
> 
> 
> Got in a Waterbury Classic Chronograph TW2V30800 from the prime day sale. I have to admit that when I first opened the box I was kinda disappointed. It's not the same quality or finishing as my other Waterbury Classic Chronograph. It's a lighter case, fully printed dial with no indices and almost flat crystal. My TW2P75500 has a domed crystal, polished hands and indices and a thick high polished case.
> ...


Hope they are not cutting costs on the Waterbury line. I've really wanted to collect one from this line for years and finally my first one is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> Hope they are not cutting costs on the Waterbury line. I've really wanted to collect one from this line for years and finally my first one is coming tomorrow.


This one is part of the previous Waterbury Classic line. It's not part of the current Waterbury line they are making.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16766685
> 
> 
> Wish they kept these colours in production!


Agreed! And they seem to kill off any of the colorful versions in the North American market very quickly. I’ve gotten a few colorful ones from overseas, but the asking price is usually stupid expensive. I love stuff like the Atlantis and T80 but wow are they’re just not worth $75+.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> a few marketing/co-branding models from the past.


Here you go. It's the champagne of watches!









UNIQUE Men's Watch TIMEX "Todd Snyder" T49822. Logo "Miller". Nylon Strap | eBay


Working Watch with new QUALITY battery.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

Out of curiosity, has Timex ever came out with a stainless steel cased version of the Weekender?


----------



## tomservonaut (Sep 30, 2021)

Just shipped from Timex. I have not yet found the crown position for date setting and it’s driving me nuts
(NVM.. I did not realize you just work with the jumping hour hand)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Jonoman (Aug 15, 2019)

Sweatpants said:


> Out of curiosity, has Timex ever came out with a stainless steel cased version of the Weekender?


I can’t say for sure it they have a made a weekender in stainless steel yet. A few years back I couldn’t seem to find one. But if your looking for something very similar to the weekender, but in stainless steel, Google the Timex MK1 Stainless. They are great. I have one and I wear it for just about everything but work and church. Camping, amusement parks, yard work etc. some might call it my beater watch, but when I wear it as much a I do I can’t seem to call it that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Sweatpants said:


> Out of curiosity, has Timex ever came out with a stainless steel cased version of the Weekender?


I think the answer is NO.

But... Timex does so many small projects, it may exist???

About 4 years ago Mr. Porter advertised a stainless steel weekender.
It looked like a normal Weekender, but was priced higher and emphasized what it was made of.
At the time, I posted here asking if anyone actually could verify and no one responded.
So, never any confirmation anywhere I've seen.

There are many many many cases of Timex marketing getting the facts wrong, I don't think it was really an SS Weekender.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1976=77 Electric Dynabeat.


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16765839


Always wanted one of those but the times I have seen them go up on eBay they go for quite a ridiculous price !

Theres a few styles with this same body it seems - the orange one, the skiathlom, and I believe one more


----------



## tomservonaut (Sep 30, 2021)

LMS70 said:


> 1976=77 Electric Dynabeat.
> 
> View attachment 16771724


Were these like an accutron type movement?


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

tomservonaut said:


> Were these like an accutron type movement?


Great question but I don't know, sorry!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 hand winder


----------



## Jonoman (Aug 15, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> Great question but I don't know, sorry!


I’ve messed around with the movements of both of these. I would say no, it’s not like an accutron. The Timex movement still uses a balance wheel to keep time. The accutron uses a tiny tuning fork for time regulation. The Timex’s main selling point would be not needing to wind the watch, slimmer than an automatic, and ease of use. not necessarily improved accuracy. The accutron was all about improving accuracy.it was the first step toward quartz in many ways. If the dynabeat is similar to anything, I would say it’s meant to complete with things like Hamilton’s electric watches. They operate on fundamentally the same principles I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

tomservonaut said:


> Were these like an accutron type movement?


No. 

Accutron = tuning fork.
Dynabeat = electromagnet driven balance wheel.

Edit: sorry, I see it was already answered.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

stainless Camper today.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1962 west german made electric (electro-mechanical)


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Melatonic said:


> Always wanted one of those but the times I have seen them go up on eBay they go for quite a ridiculous price !
> 
> Theres a few styles with this same body it seems - the orange one, the skiathlom, and I believe one more


They’re very neat but agreed, what they often go for is ridiculous and what some people ask is pure insanity. The Skiathlom pops up a lot more frequently than most would imagine, the K28 less so but still from time to time. Having had one, I wouldn’t realistically pay more than $100-120 for a nice example unless you’re like a completist (I am not!) and flush with cash. Other than the case they’re not much different than any of the other time/temp Timex watches of the era that can be had for quite a bit cheaper and are way more wearable in daily life.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I wish Timex did more brushed metal bezels on their digitals. Love this watch, the only thing missing is Flix.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the high beat electric- 28,800bpH


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder mid-century.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

draplin design co
“as orange as possible.”


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Leather Straps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Mercury


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

Am I crazy or are people posting Timex watches with tritium? Or at least looks that way


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Today








Yesterday








Tuesday








Stay tuned for Friday....


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Melatonic said:


> Am I crazy or are people posting Timex watches with tritium? Or at least looks that way


Pretty sure you're crazy.
A picture of this tritium laced Timex could confirm it???

There are some Todd Snyder Military (it's the actual name of the watch model) that have a character on the dial that looks a bit like a pheon.

("Probably the most famous of these symbols is the pheon, or broad arrow, which has been used to mark property of the government (or Crown) in England and the United Kingdom as far back as the 17th century.")


Here you see it on an IWC Mark something-or-another Pilot's watch:










The above also has a T within a circle indicating that radio-active tritium was used on this watch.

Maybe this is the genesis of your confusion?

Now, here's a pic of the TS Military.
There is no tritium on this watch, no Indiglo on this watch; and very little, very weak, lume on this watch.
But, because it is aesthetically pleasing, there is a pheon.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979 hand cranker with correct time and date but not day...and Cinder.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Timex and Tacos 👍👍

It’s hard to get a photo of this watch where the colors don’t look all funky.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

I like so many Timex designs (especially some of the Todd Snyder ones), but I’m still haunted by memories of the incessantly loud ticking in the Weekender that I owned (briefly) years ago. I could hear it all the way across the room, in a drawer, etc. I haven’t tried another Timex since. Do any of these other models share that issue, or is it primarily a Weekender thing?


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

FortunateSon11 said:


> I like so many Timex designs (especially some of the Todd Snyder ones), but I’m still haunted by memories of the incessantly loud ticking in the Weekender that I owned (briefly) years ago. I could hear it all the way across the room, in a drawer, etc. I haven’t tried another Timex since. Do any of these other models share that issue, or is it primarily a Weekender thing?


Regrettably for those with ears a lot of modern Timex watches use the 905 movement and that’s the tick monster. Weekender, Scout, Easy Reader, 40mm MK1’s, most of the Todd Snyder watches, etc use it.

You’re all good with the newer 36MM campers, they’re either mechanical or use a super quiet Miyota movement as does the Timex/J. Crew watches from a few years back, all the chronographs, and of course the automatics. I can’t speak to the new Q watches, I’m not sure if they’re 905 based or not.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Regrettably for those with ears a lot of modern Timex watches use the 905 movement and that’s the tick monster. Weekender, Scout, Easy Reader, most of the Todd Snyder watches, etc use it.
> 
> You’re all good with the newer 36MM campers, they’re either mechanical or use a super quiet Miyota movement as does the Timex/J. Crew watches from a few years back, all the chronographs, and of course the automatics. I can’t speak to the new Q watches, I’m not sure if they’re 905 based or not.


Good to know - thanks!


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Good to know - thanks!


No problem! Most of them with the 905 literally have 905 stamped on the caseback so that’ll help spot them. Also if it’s a 3 hander and takes a cr2016 battery it’s probably a 905.


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> No problem! Most of them with the 905 literally have 905 stamped on the caseback so that’ll help spot them. Also if it’s a 3 hander and takes a cr2016 battery it’s probably a 905.


More good info - thanks again!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Q's have a japanese movement no noise.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

commemorating 40 years of the Q time machine in 2012, is this reimagined JDM edition of the brown “wood grained” classic.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> Q's have a japanese movement no noise.


The Q models run a Seiko PC33 that has quick set date, but "long form" day. Long form means going round and round with the time till you get the correct day to display.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

FortunateSon11 said:


> I like so many Timex designs (especially some of the Todd Snyder ones), but I’m still haunted by memories of the incessantly loud ticking in the Weekender that I owned (briefly) years ago. I could hear it all the way across the room, in a drawer, etc. I haven’t tried another Timex since. Do any of these other models share that issue, or is it primarily a Weekender thing?


Weekenders, Easy Readers and generally the other lower priced Timex are the loud tickers, although I'm one who happens to like that sound. Speaking of Weekenders...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

as much as i love the clank of a weekender, this model is slightly less loud. #bayman


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Had a friend over who fell in love with this lovely so it went to live with him. Converting yet another smartwatch user! *







*


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1980s manual wind Timex Camper 
Also known as the “ MacGyver “ 
But was also featured quite heavily in the film Platoon , Tom Berenger wore the watch throughout the movie as well as Charlie Sheen had the watch strapped to his lapel in some scenes 

other cast members can also be seen wearing them


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Had a friend over who fell in love with this lovely so it went to live with him. Converting yet another smartwatch user! *
> View attachment 16796988
> *



That is a Unicorn!!! can I be your friend?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TS Field Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## gzp (Nov 7, 2020)

Recently acquired, it came without a band. Odd coincidence, had a cheap band with a raised center portion which fit the gap perfectly.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> commemorating 40 years of the Q time machine in 2012, is this reimagined JDM edition of the brown “wood grained” classic.


It was available in North America too.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a Unicorn!!! can I be your friend?


I know, I know! But of the 3 color ways I have this was the one that I ended up wearing the least and since he took a shine to it I knew what I had to do.

Also I consider anyone else who is a Timex wierdo a friend! It doesn’t matter what you’re referencing, if someone loves and is dedicated to the thing that the majority of “enthusiasts” turn their nose up, to me that it says a lot of positive things about that persons character.

Watch ‘o the day:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1970 Mercury


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

A couple months ago I posted my concerns about the Harborside Coast crown not flush with case. I am happy to report this is not affecting WR after many dips in the pool. I got a watch pressure tester on sale for Amazon Prime Day, and finally tried it today. Pressurized to 5atm, all good! Passed test with flying colors. It is a 10atm WR watch, but knowing it's safe to 5 atm is good enough for me (tester only goes to 6 atm). My Garmin fitness watch (Forerunner 35), 3 years old, did NOT pass the test, leaking from corner of crystal. Nice to have this machine, now I know I can't take the Garmin in water.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

SigDigit said:


> A couple months ago I posted my concerns about the Harborside Coast crown not flush with case. I am happy to report this is not affecting WR after many dips in the pool. I got a watch pressure tester on sale for Amazon Prime Day, and finally tried it today. Pressurized to 5atm, all good! Passed test with flying colors. It is a 10atm WR watch, but knowing it's safe to 5 atm is good enough for me (tester only goes to 6 atm). My Garmin fitness watch (Forerunner 35), 3 years old, did NOT pass the test, leaking from corner of crystal. Nice to have this machine, now I know I can't take the Garmin in water.


Timex with Indiglo often has crown off the case because it need some "Freedom of movement" for Indiglo to operate.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

this morning, the mechanical timex Mk1 was still in stock at timex for $99, under $85 with an email sign up. 

it’s quite fine, running a seagull movement in a 36mm stainless case. well worth having.









The Timex MK1 Mechanical is a Throwback That's Full of Charm - Worn & Wound


We’ve covered a lot of Timex watches on Worn & Wound over the last year or so, and it speaks to the brand’s emerging status in the watch world. That’s maybe an odd thing to say, since Timex has been around for a very, very long time, and means a lot to American watchmaking. But […]




wornandwound.com


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> Timex with Indiglo often has crown off the case because it need some "Freedom of movement" for Indiglo to operate.


Strangely, there is a gap despite NOT being an Indiglo watch (lume only). Timex customer service stopped answering my inquiries after the matter was 'escalated' to a quality team. Somebody ealier in the thread pointed out the Indiglo gap as well.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

SigDigit said:


> Strangely, there is a gap despite NOT being an Indiglo watch (lume only). Timex customer service stopped answering my inquiries after the matter was 'escalated' to a quality team. Somebody ealier in the thread pointed out the Indiglo gap as well.


They may use same stems or share it between models. One size stem to fit them all.
Strange to see it on non Indiglo.

My only non Indiglo models are vintage Miyota based chronos and there is no issue on these.
But they about 20 years old. Times and approach to QA and customer service been different then.


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

My Waterbury.


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Got this one for 50% off


----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)

Daniel Hunter said:


> Got this one for 50% off


Me too, plus the 15% off for supplying my email - so $85 I've had mine for a few days and I really like it... the size, slim case, curved lugs, and domed acrylic crystal just ooze vintage vibes! And the Seagull movement is keeping good time (+7 spd).


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

A few years ago when I was wearing a PAM 088 daily I would have laughed at the size of this thing. It seems the older I get (53 now) the more I appreciate smaller watches.


----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)

Daniel Hunter said:


> A few years ago when I was wearing a PAM 088 daily I would have laughed at the size of this thing. It seems the older I get (53 now) the more I appreciate smaller watches.


Yep... I turn 59 later this month. I think 36mm is probably the lower limit for my 7-inch wrist... I have a 37mm Timex Expedition with a flat crystal that I thought was my lower limit before this "vintage-style" watch . I typically wear 40-41mm, but can go as high as 44mm with my Casio Duro since it has such a short lug-to-lug.

Those Panerai's are huge at 44mm due to the squarer shape and crown guard.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pellidon said:


> My Waterbury.
> View attachment 16807072


You sir.. have good taste. 

This is Sir Wallace Globetrotter... which went on a US Tour last year... and made it happyly back home with lots of stories to share. 

Sir Wallace by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Daniel Hunter said:


> Got this one for 50% off


SolidWorks?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1974 Viscount


----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)

cayabo said:


> SolidWorks?


direct from Timex I think:








MK1 Mechanical 36mm Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


Timex




www.timex.com


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

cayabo said:


> SolidWorks?


Hah!....yes.

I was an R&D designer for 10 years. I went back to school and then made the transition to marketing. I'm in product management but I still like to get my hands dirty, so to speak, every now and then.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Daniel Hunter said:


> Hah!....yes.
> 
> I was an R&D designer for 10 years. I went back to school and then made the transition to marketing. I'm in product management but I still like to get my hands dirty, so to speak, every now and then.


Love solidworks, use it daily!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> this morning, the mechanical timex Mk1 was still in stock at timex for $99, under $85 with an email sign up.
> 
> it’s quite fine, running a seagull movement in a 36mm stainless case. well worth having.
> 
> ...


This is a good time for a reminder. If you don't want to receive their emails. Or the more likely scenario, at least for me, is you are already signed up. Use a temp email. Just Google "temporary email" and use one of those. You'll get the discount code within a few minutes.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Helps if I read the whole thread before responding.

I also purchased the $85 MK1 mechanical today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

found one! these faux wood grain dials are a riot. i’ve 3 models of this fake grain now.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Helps if I read the whole thread before responding.
> 
> I also purchased the $85 MK1 mechanical today.


All 13,927 posts???


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Wish I could get this running again. Took it apart to replace the seals, put it back together and she won’t run now. No idea what I messed up.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

How old is this watch? It seems crazy that a watch new enough to have Bluetooth has 1980's resolution that makes the line representing the seconds hand look a staircase! I've never seen this one before, did this precede the whole 'smart watch' thing?


LMS70 said:


> View attachment 16811139


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1969 Viscount, with a bit of lume left to show.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16811241


fabulous 78 paul! such a great design and reissue.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> fabulous 78 paul! such a great design and reissue.


AND looks fantastic on that fabric strap.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

SigDigit said:


> How old is this watch? It seems crazy that a watch new enough to have Bluetooth has 1980's resolution that makes the line representing the seconds hand look a staircase! I've never seen this one before, did this precede the whole 'smart watch' thing?


This is the R300 GPS watch. You can change the face. It is relatively new and I believe it is still available on the Timex website. I got this one new ad a gift in 2020. I kind of like the older style resolution, new yet vintage. I do wish some of the fonts were larger on some of the other faces thoigh, the date and step counter can be hard to read. Its a pretty neat watch though.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

LMS70 said:


> This is the R300 GPS watch. You can change the face. It is relatively new and I believe it is still available on the Timex website. I got this one new ad a gift in 2020. I kind of like the older style resolution, new yet vintage. I do wish some of the fonts were larger on some of the other faces thoigh, the date and step counter can be hard to read. Its a pretty neat watch though.


No doubt neat, the Atari graphics did surprise me though.

**edit: I looked this watch up, the graphics on its other screens look much better at least on the websites. This is very much on par with my Garmin Forerunner 35 I've had 3 years. It's about same price, as the Garmin price of around 135.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Recently serviced ‘79 Sprite, currently with a slightly incorrect (but still Timex) crystal pulled from my parts bin. It bugged me at first, but I’ve really grown to love the distortion it gives the edge of the dial.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

SigDigit said:


> AND looks fantastic on that fabric strap.


thanks Barton canvas ......


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I don't have a Timex, but from the size and longevity of this thread... I'd say that there truly IS love for Timex! PLENTY of it. And I think that's great.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

PAUL H. said:


> thanks Barton canvas ......


Nice! Had no idea they did canvass, I always associate Barton with silicon. May have to get one or two! That color matches your dial nicely, and is a nice summer-looking strap.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

DesertArt said:


> I don't have a Timex, but from the size and longevity of this thread... I'd say that there truly IS love for Timex! PLENTY of it. And I think that's great.


Good, now go get one and join the fun!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

such a pleasant blue.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Bill M. said:


> Wish I could get this running again. Took it apart to replace the seals, put it back together and she won’t run now. No idea what I messed up.
> View attachment 16810290


Sometimes quartz movements have a reset button that has to be tripped after a battery swap.


----------



## fizzbin1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

It's been a while since I've been on the forum, but I felt like this was worth sharing. (If there's a better place to post this, please let me know. I know there used to be dedicated bargain threads...)

The Timex MK1 Mechanical is on sale for $99 (list $199) and you can apply their 15% off email/text sign-up code to bring it town to $84.99. MK1 Mechanical 36mm Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

Found a Skiathlom (not "Skiathlon" apparently) for a steal of a price considering what they go for on eBay - does not have the original strap but it does have a rubber two piece which actually sort of fits the very odd strap attachment system. Not sure it is secure enough I would actually ski with it but it looks not half bad. Might make my own webbing strap for it eventually. Everything works great including the temperature button!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on sale today 11am Eastern Standard Time.
adsumnyc.com


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Three GMT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

sold out at adsum

back in stock at timex dot com but not for long i’ll bet.


----------



## Melatonic (11 mo ago)

So far I am liking this leather band from " Hemsut " a lot so far. They do not try to hide at all the bands are stitched in China and I confirmed with Horween (the leather tannery they claim to use that is american) that they are using their legit leather. This one is their "thin" leather watch band and appears to be a legit but very thin piece of horween chromexcel bonded to another layer below. Very nice pullup on the wax infused leather. After the fiasco with other brands claiming made in xxxx country and then it turns out its just resold aliexpress stuff I think I like the value Im getting here. Timex Expedition Scout Chrono with green face and light grey case.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Orange Timex depth gauge


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1978 Electric


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)

For over 20 years I was a one-watch guy and wore this Timex every day — until it gave up the ghost several years ago. (I’ve only put it on now for this photo.)


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

It would be a good project to get running for another 20 years.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wishwatch said:


> View attachment 16820488
> 
> 
> For over 20 years I was a one-watch guy and wore this Timex every day — until it gave up the ghost several years ago. (I’ve only put it on now for this photo.)


i’m sure a movement can be found for your watch if you’d like to get it running again?

what is the two digit code on the case back? let’s find out more about it.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)

schumacher62 said:


> i’m sure a movement can be found for your watch if you’d like to get it running again?
> 
> what is the two digit code on the case back? let’s find out more about it.


Hmmm, that’s a good idea. I had just accepted that it had had a good, long life. 

It was only near the very end that the crystal started getting damaged. It seemed as though it had just become brittle with age. I’m sure the next clunk of life would’ve knocked out the top part of the crystal completely. 

I theorize that shards of glass that had chipped off inside the case may have interfered with the movement of the hands. 

The number on the back is 81.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Camper from 2000


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Wishwatch 

This can def be repaired. Both the quartz module and the crystal.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16823584











a fine choice!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> a fine choice!


Update:
Tripleting!








(Mine just arrived)


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Twinning
> View attachment 16824765
> 
> (Mine just arrived)


Three of us wearing the same watch today  Good taste, gentlemen!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

#rebel


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

1960 Viscount ready for a night out.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex TW2R37300 Blue Mk1 Aluminum today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1959.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like the MK1 mechanical got quite a boost in popularity around here with that last sale!
Once again here is mine, slightly modified with 23jewels seagul movement and a red seconds hand.









Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

adsum x timex in that lovely 36mm ss case.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Electric


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

No new pic, just sharing: after breaking my Timex Waterbury Chrono and ruminating all the way up to a $2,000 Hamilton intramatic I don't think there's a Chrono with functions I'd like to compare to the Waterbury. 3 sub dials: running seconds, 30 minutes, sub seconds. Every mecha quartz, mechanical, or auto seem to omit the sub seconds and also run a 24 hour sub dial. Bulova is the closest with a running sub second dial but they're like 46mm minimum. 

Long story short... refreshing Timex's website to see when new Chrono's release, haha.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

twpotts said:


> No new pic, just sharing: after breaking my Timex Waterbury Chrono and ruminating all the way up to a $2,000 Hamilton intramatic I don't think there's a Chrono with functions I'd like to compare to the Waterbury. 3 sub dials: running seconds, 30 minutes, sub seconds. Every mecha quartz, mechanical, or auto seem to omit the sub seconds and also run a 24 hour sub dial. Bulova is the closest with a running sub second dial but they're like 46mm minimum.
> 
> Long story short... refreshing Timex's website to see when new Chrono's release, haha.


And the 30 minute register will rotate eight times up to four hours.
And don't forget the independent hour hand. And the Indiglo "night mode."

That module is probably one of the best quartz chronos available.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Update for @AlaskaJohnboy , running great thank you so much for making this happen. I truly love this watch.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16834368
> 
> 
> Update for @AlaskaJohnboy , running great thank you so much for making this happen. I truly love this watch.


 Miggy- I am soooo happy for you! That one was a great learning exercise and i hope she gives you many more years of life!
Thanks for your trust... and for your patience.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Timex was my gateway drug. I started collecting Peanuts and various Explorers etc.
I still want a Marlin for the collection both new and vintage but have other priorities.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## -Dan- (Jun 11, 2021)

My favourite watch 😍


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MK1 Mechanical (and new strap) arrived yesterday! It's certainly got a retro vibe that I appreciate. A nice, low-profile watch for weekends, travel, or just as a change of pace.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> View attachment 16836214


That dial is much better in that case.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Stainless steel camper.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

cayabo said:


> That dial is much better in that case.


Agreed. I do like the depth at which sits in the original case, but I absolutely love the look you get from the slightly domed crystal in these T-Series cases.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Agreed. I do like the depth at which sits in the original case, but I absolutely love the look you get from the slightly domed crystal in these T-Series cases.


Yeah - that single-sided dome does unique reflective stuff that adds a lot to the quality experience.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.

















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

say76 said:


> .


A billboard for a product that sold out in 15 minutes. 
Still, I like it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pellidon said:


> Stainless steel camper.
> View attachment 16837686


that's a sharp strap / watch combo.
Could I interest you in posting a pic here?
details on the strap please.. curious minds inquire.... 









When the Strap makes the watch WHOLE! A Tribute!


It is no surprise to many of us WIS specially on the super affordable range to get a decent watch with a garbage strap, bracelet, nato, etc. Sometimes, the strap is just as important as the specs of the watch. When a 'Meh' strap is paired with a good watch; the watch just does not live up to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Beatlloydy said:


> Timex was my gateway drug. I started collecting Peanuts and various Explorers etc.
> I still want a Marlin for the collection both new and vintage but have other priorities.


you are in the right place. so that we can help you straighten those priorities!!!


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> that's a sharp strap / watch combo.
> Could I interest you in posting a pic here?
> details on the strap please.. curious minds inquire....
> 
> ...


I'll post it but I got the strap a few years ago for a Konandiskire. Put it on the camper because it's strap was too small for me. Can't remember the vendor.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pellidon said:


> I'll post it but I got the strap a few years ago for a Konandiskire. Put it on the camper because it's strap was too small for me. Can't remember the vendor.


Thank you for posting it... I'm going to have to look for something along those colours... looks very sharp.


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Thank you for posting it... I'm going to have to look for something along those colours... looks very sharp.


There's a NATO strap store in the UK that sells them. Look for Bond-Nato.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Follow up on the watch I gifted to a friend 😁


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

MissAnthropic said:


> Follow up on the watch I gifted to a friend 😁
> 
> View attachment 16841433


Samsies!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Pre-Indiglo Ironman


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Thanks again to @daswatch for this gem!

1971 Timex Electric, case made in Great Britain. Blew some air into the case and put in a battery, it started right up! Now to cycle through 11 days to correct the date ha!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wishwatch said:


> View attachment 16839911


That's a sweet pairing with that strap! Nicely done. 

TX TS Field by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MK1 Mechanical, back on original strap.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

got distracted by watching the Nascar race.. but Hey ... some pieces at 50% off at Timex ..
Some Marlins are definitly worth it. 

I N C O M I N G ... MARLIN X SNOOPY

TX Marlin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

My Timex collection. Will flip some of the new ones as NOS in a few years time. My win, may lose. Lifes a gamble. The most important rule is dont overpay in the first instance. 😎


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

hodinkee waterbury auto about to start the day


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Explorex by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Just replaced the CR2412 battery in my Q LCA 1987 reissue. A little tricky to release the old battery and get the new one locked in place, but not too bad. Haven't worn this in a while and forgot how comfortable it is.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Class in’ it up for a dental appointment with a ‘66 Marlin.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

just some eye candy for the thread 
TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> just some eye candy for the thread
> TX Mk1 Camper by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> ...


Where'd you get that leather NATO? I'm searching for a good one for my MK1 Mechanical.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Expedition


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Stelwick said:


> Where'd you get that leather NATO? I'm searching for a good one for my MK1 Mechanical.


You are going to have to excuse me... I am trying to revive some zombie cells and instead I am killing more... I honestly can't remember with all trading, swapping, etc. 

it is highly likely that it came from another TX watch.. As you can see it squeezed, so it is a 20mm. Fit well thought given the rounded slugs of the Mk1. It doesn't help that it is unbranded all the way through. Most of the time TX leather comes branded.... so..... 

I can guarrantee that the one picture below on the Milano is a TX strap. I've bought a few watches when they are heavily discounted just for the strap... as TX does not sell them separately. It wears well on the Bulova as well. 

It has come on many TX watches from time to time.. it would be this strap


Spoiler: TX Strap



https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2R63...&qid=1661357348&sprefix=timex,aps,364&sr=8-26




TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Milano by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Mk1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)

My safety supervisor checking out my new watch.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I Love my new TIMEX
40mm 60 bucks! (that sale is history) but are around for $114


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ncmoto said:


> Man I Love my new TIMEX
> 40mm 60 bucks! (that sale is history) but are around for $114
> View attachment 16852428
> 
> View attachment 16852429


That is what ever weekender should be!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the Referee Watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## tomservonaut (Sep 30, 2021)

With all the attention NASA is going to be getting beginning next week with the first of the Artemis flights, I would love to see Timex reissue a Shuttle era Datalink, maybe a little modernized for bluetooth.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wishwatch said:


> View attachment 16853302


The Milano thrives on a mesh! 
Bling Bling Combo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Milano thrives on a mesh!
> Bling Bling Combo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


 
Good suggestion. It _is_ better!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Timex TW2R37400 Aluminum Mk1 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF! Weekender for the occasion! 

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Weekender by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

"Coke" Q reissue


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

still in protective covers... 

Better pictures tomorrow with Daylight 

TX Snoopy Marlin by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 Q time machine reissue.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Marlin Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Vintage Timex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

In Mexican Flag Colours 










Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

My first watch was a handwind Timex so I had to come back to the brand later in life.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wishwatch said:


> View attachment 16859984


great photo of your marlin- such a lovely watch design.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Milano Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Milano Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


not a Milano. but i know you know what it is.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> not a Milano. but i know you know what it is.


just making sure you are paying attention.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Mercury


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

1978 Electric


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

My Scout/T-Series hybrid.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

I wore one of these black/gold/red Timex Marathon analog/digital watches in ~1987. Used part of my K-Mart paycheck to buy it one day at work. And it was quite a splurge for me back then. Don't know what happened to my original, and have been looking for a decent example for a long time. Scored this one for about $26 delivered! The mailman dropped it off today. 

Seems like everything is working as it should, and it's in pretty good shape. Came on a Casio bracelet...need to sort that out and clean it up a bit. Very happy to finally have one of these again. Pic shows it with my Q LCA reissue.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1979.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Allied
TX Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Don_S said:


> I wore one of these black/gold/red Timex Marathon analog/digital watches in ~1987. Used part of my K-Mart paycheck to buy it one day at work. And it was quite a splurge for me back then. Don't know what happened to my original, and have been looking for a decent example for a long time. Scored this one for about $26 delivered! The mailman dropped it off today.
> 
> Seems like everything is working as it should, and it's in pretty good shape. Came on a Casio bracelet...need to sort that out and clean it up a bit. Very happy to finally have one of these again. Pic shows it with my Q LCA reissue.
> 
> View attachment 16863532


Casio makes a black PVD bracelet that would match the case, if you want to stay with metal.





PacParts: 91087176001


Casio Watch Band (Metal) for Casio 10409334




www.pacparts.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Karmabird (6 mo ago)

My first Timex in many years. It arrived on Saturday from Amazon — shown in front of a WSJ article (on my iPad) of the same day (synchronicity!), about how watches are getting smaller. The caption says “Tiny Tickers” and shows this Timex as well as a Tudor and a Bulova. Not tiny on my wrist!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex Ironman Classic today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> 1970 Viscount
> 
> View attachment 16866698


soon to be re-released larry. as a 40mm automatic. have you seen early photos?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> soon to be re-released larry. as a 40mm automatic. have you seen early photos?


No Paul, I had not heard that. I look forward to seeing it, these are very good looking models. Thanks for the intel.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> No Paul, I had not heard that. I look forward to seeing it, these are very good looking models. Thanks for the intel.











Coming Soon | Timex


Timex




www.timex.com





as much of a peek as we are allowed at the moment. i do know it will not have a date window. wish they had called it a Viscount and brought back that classy name.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> Coming Soon | Timex
> 
> 
> Timex
> ...


Saw an email. Disappointed to hear it is 40mm. Dial looks nice, though.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> Saw an email. Disappointed to hear it is 40mm. Dial looks nice, though.


agreed. the 34 mm hand wound case and movement would have been just right by my standards. shame it’s a 40mm


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

2007 T


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Marlin Snoopy by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Interesting. Pan Am, as the general population knows it, ceased operations in 1991...

The last guy who tried to get it going was convicted of child pornography charges.




















Timex X Pan Am Day-Date 42mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


A signature Timex® collection takes flight. In proud partnership with one of the world’s most iconic global airlines, the Timex x Pan Am® Waterbury celebrates the industry leader’s rich heritage of aviation. Featuring the 42mm stainless-steel case construction of our classic Waterbury, we’ve...




www.timex.com


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

My recent acquisition. 10 years old Expedition Uber Tacticool Edition. Due to strategic levels of tacticoolness Indiglo was likely used a lot. Despite 0 visible damage inside and all contacts doing what they should do there is no Idiglo light nor i hear buzz when crown pressed.


----------



## pellidon (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MK1 Mechanical on Bund strap. The Bund just arrived today, so I had to put it on when I got home from work.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Stelwick said:


> MK1 Mechanical on Bund strap. The Bund just arrived today, so I had to put it on when I got home from work.
> View attachment 16870472


sweet combination!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Timex vs competition.
Bigger digits are better for running.
Plus negative is ... not really a plus.


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16872197


Wore this again today doing some carpentry. Came inside and accidentally dropped it on the hardwood floor. Seems alright. Still runs, winds and appears to be keeping similar time.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Still grateful to you for this one @cayabo 🤗


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chuck says hello.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Electric


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Viva la France!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX MK1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

Story time, got my grandfather's watch working again! This is the piece that started my loves for watches.

I tried reverse google image searching, possibly a field expedition?

Early to mid 90's my grandfather took this off his wrist, removed the aftermarket bracelet adorned with turquoise, and took me to a department store to buy a leather strap to put it on for me. He had previously belt sanded off the guard around the left indiglo button. The strap was stiff, didn't match the watch, but I kept it with me through school and college, eventually being stored for year at the bottom of my watch box. I had changed the battery a few years ago and it didn't start back up, figured it was broken. Recently was changing the battery on my daughter's Timex and went and dug this out... turns out I had put the wrong battery in previously, lol.

The bezel is loose and worn with wrench marks from a heavy handed grandfather vicing it down to change batteries, the pip barely maintains lume, the second hand is misaligned, it gains a handful of seconds more a month than my current Weekender, the crystal is scratched and cracked... but it's alive again!

The indiglo works, not nearly as strong as it was, but I remember many nights laying under the covers as kid lighting it up. It's about 37mm and very light and I think this NTTD nato strap fits it perfectly! Thank goodness I never threw it away.

That poor fitting leather strap (that I still have) and bracelets that always hit the back of my wrist wrong and clunked on desks as I typed lead me to natos. If he was around I bet my grandfather would like this look.


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

I don’t know if I love Timex yet…. I needed a “beater” watch for fishing and camping, so I ordered the Timex mechanical field watch! Really looking forward to receiving it.

Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Adidas *all stainless steel *(not painted white plastic) digital watch with movement by Timex. Never seen this movement on a regular Timex. It also has proper Indiglo as well, not those pathetic incandescent bulbs on some retro reissues (_cough cough Armitron Rubik, Timex Q digital_)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX TS MS1 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I really like this strap I've had laying around for a long time, but haven't had success pairing it with anything.

Trying it out on the 
Timex Expedition Field Chronograph (T49905).

I feel like it would need to be a few shades darker to work with the black case.

Love this watch.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Loving my newly acquired Timex . .


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

My other currently running Timex is an oldie, but a goodie - 1983 Viscount. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

redSLED said:


> Loving my newly acquired Timex . .
> View attachment 16887342
> 
> View attachment 16887343
> ...


One of my personal faves, looks great on that Barton!

Broke this oldie out today, haven’t worn it since before DST apparently. Reset just in time to have to reset it again.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> My other currently running Timex is an oldie, but a goodie - 1983 Viscount.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16888396
> ...


I'd love to own a birth year of this model.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16889232


Nice strap!









Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

MK1 fits right in.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Vintage (1971) Marlin


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Nearly forgot that this little gem is still running. 
Not running especially well - loses a couple of minutes a day, I think - and shows it's age quite a bit more than yesterday's Viscount, but I dig the style. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)

Full moon o’clock.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I didn’t wear a Timex today, but this guy beside me in traffic did.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a trusted travel partner.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Circa-1987 Timex Q Marathon. It's on a Timex expansion band from my modern T-80. I had one of this same model that I purchased new. Anyone know for sure what the original strap looked like? I remember it being black resin or plastic, and it eventually tore at the keeper hole. Think this combo works well, but I'd like to try to find an original strap too.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Don_S said:


> Circa-1987 Timex Q Marathon. It's on a Timex expansion band from my modern T-80. I had one of this same model that I purchased new. Anyone know for sure what the original strap looked like? I remember it being black resin or plastic, and it eventually tore at the keeper hole. Think this combo works well, but I'd like to try to find an original strap too.
> 
> View attachment 16893151


Shows up in the 1984 and 1987 catalog ('85 & '86 are not uploaded)


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Shows up in the 1984 and 1987 catalog ('85 & '86 are not uploaded)
> View attachment 16893440


Thank you! Does it show the same strap both years? In those days, $34.95 was a stretch for me! I bought it at K-Mart so maybe it was on special.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Don_S said:


> Thank you! Does it show the same strap both years? In those days, $34.95 was a stretch for me! I bought it at K-Mart so maybe it was on special.


Yes, I think, the strap looked similar to me, I didn't analyze the images for differences. The image above is snipped from the 1987 catalog.

Heritage1854.com if you wanna investigate further.

Should be a 2 digit code on the metal case back that would tell you the year of production, if you wanna get that into it.


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yes, I think, the strap looked similar to me, I didn't analyze the images for differences. The image above is snipped from the 1987 catalog.
> 
> Heritage1854.com if you wanna investigate further.
> 
> Should be a 2 digit code on the metal case back that would tell you the year of production, if you wanna get that into it.


Thank you! I never came across that site before. Unfortunately, my watch isn't stamped with a date code. The 1984 catalog shows the same strap, so that must be what I want to look for. I also identified the calculator watch 🤓 I had before this one....it's shown in the 1984 catalog.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1976-77 Electric


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love my Timex watches :


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't know if anyone here is aware, or cares, but I was alerted by someone on the D&ABC forum that some new T80s are coming with brass/base metal cases with SS snap-backs. He was right.
















These watches are not my favorite at all. But my penchant lately for collecting full-metal-cased (any metal) digital watches lately, and my curiosity, got the best of me.

Interestingly, based on what I've seen, there are ones with Chinese movements, and Philippine movements (my preference). I think the "big-digit" displays are Chinese, while the displays with divider lines are Filipino.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Last weekend I found my first watch, a Timex given to me by my parents when I was 12 years old (about 45 years ago). After a recent long-distance move, I finally got around to looking through some old boxes that I hadn't opened in years. I had no idea I still had this watch. I wound it, bought a new strap, and cleaned it up a little. It shows the wear and the years, but I still recall how that (much) younger version of me felt when I first put on this watch. Now it's my new (old) favorite watch.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Grumpy. and if it isn’t, it should be.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

40mm Waterbury Dive Automatic, a generous gift from Timex. A perfectly balanced size and legible day/date windows on a gorgeous green dial- it’s a fine blend of vintage styling cues with modern reliability and design. 

Running a Miyota auto, and also available with a bracelet, it’s another fine modern package put together by the folks at Timex. I have this
model as a Hodinkee x Timex collab, which i adore, and i can’t wait to wear this as i’m sure the comfort and pleasure will be quite the same.









Stay tuned for an identical watch to be given away in a drawing at Timex Fanclub on Facebook, in thanks to all the loyal customers and fans of Timex. Come join if you are not already a member!


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 16901084


a beautiful 69 Viscount paul. it’s what the re-issue might have been!


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Paul and I are on the same page today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on the same page as @PAUL H. and @MissAnthropic today. still a bit of lume left on this old guy.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Stainless steel case and solar - who knew?
Not on the Timex website, but it is in the Timex store on Amazon.
Listed as 44mm.
Also available in gold-tone.
$108

Nice chapter-ring work.
Good details on dial.
Guarded crown.
Weirdly short hands.
Integrated bracelet.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I swear I've seen this one already, but after looking at it for a bit, I think it is just an amalgamation of so many things Timex is doing recently.

The detail work is great - the whole design seems to be well thought out with the different elements complimenting each other.
A brushed case matched with a polished bezel.
100m water resistance.
Internally rotating bezel.
The detailing on the crowns and back is well done.
Not sure about the green ring around the crown though...
And I do appreciate the re-use of the Allied hands.
No date and no Indiglo.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> Stainless steel case and solar - who knew?
> Not on the Timex website, but it is in the Timex store on Amazon.
> Listed as 44mm.
> Also available in gold-tone.
> ...


nice find vonn. i’d thought timex had gotten away from integrated bracelets in recent years: i wonder if this is overstock from a few years back?

when was their first solar watch, 5-6 years ago? sized like a Galatin, so maybe it uses the same jumbo solar movement?

it’s big, but it’s rather handsome.


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)

Then and now:










The new 2022 Marlin next to the watch it was based on from Timex's back catalog: the 1969 Viscount.

Edit: Haha! I just scrolled up. Apparently I'm not the only one who loves the Viscount! 🤣


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MK1 Mechanical on Bund.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Waiting for a $200/42mm/Seiko quartz rerelease of this one.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

grumpymachinist said:


> Then and now:
> 
> View attachment 16902515
> 
> ...


I figured I would join the party..


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> nice find vonn. I’d thought Timex had gotten away from integrated bracelets in recent years: i wonder if this is overstock from a few years back?
> 
> when was their first solar watch, 5-6 years ago? sized like a Galatin, so maybe it uses the same jumbo solar movement?
> 
> it’s big, but it’s rather handsome.


I'm guessing it's from India - stylistically, it has that vibe. 
Timex has manufacturing facilities there and they have a lot of watches on Timex India's website that we never get here.

I'd guess it's the same movement used with the Gallatin, and I also guess that the hands are oddly short due to the torque limitations of that same movement.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple of days ago I discovered this nice one among my father's "unorganized collection" of watches that he'd picked up over the years at yard sales and the like. It's running well, and keeping good enough time.

I've really enjoyed wearing it the last couple of days. 

It's from the 1960s, and as best I remember the last time I wore a Timex until now was also the 1960s.......


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

scott59 said:


> A couple of days ago I discovered this nice one among my father's "unorganized collection" of watches that he'd picked up over the years at yard sales and the like. It's running well, and keeping good enough time.
> 
> I've really enjoyed wearing it the last couple of days.
> 
> ...


it’s a 1968 Viscount. super nice, i hope it continues to run well for you.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

On a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1960 timex 400. on a band i won’t part with. 

aged but serviced, runs very accurately.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Double Timex love today.
_*







*_


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

schumacher62 said:


> it’s a 1968 Viscount. super nice, i hope it continues to run well for you.


$10.62! If I remember correctly, my first children's Timex watches (I went thru more than one) beginning in first grade, were about $6 each. So I've finally graduated to a pricey grown-up automatic! I like it a lot.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1962 21 jewels self wind, on a Colareb vegan strap. the strap is remarkable, and very finely crafted and comfortable.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

1980:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

easy reader day.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally found the right strap for this one.


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

I recently purchased a Timex North Field Post Mechanical.
I needed a relatively inexpensive “beater” field watch. Hand-wind, sapphire crystal, 38mm, relatively thin. 

I replaced the faux-leather band with a B&R elastic band. 

I wore it over the weekend while fishing/camping. So far, very impressed. Didn’t even notice it was there. Great legible face.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Hodinkee Waterbury Dive.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x huckberry collab.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mickey Mouse says we have now arrived at the end of Phil's Watch Collection.

Mickey is an unbranded Ingersoll handwinder built in 1967 by United States Time Corporation a couple of years before they became Timex.
He's in pretty dang good shape, what with being 55 years old, and all. 

Icymi, I've displayed a different watch almost every day to 9 FB Watch Groups and 3 Watch Fora - for a total of 73 currently working watches - since June 30th, 2022.

I'd say there's maybe a couple dozen more who need batteries, or repair of some sort, waiting in the wings.
You'll meet them before long, I'm sure. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Just ordered. This will be my second Timex. I'm starting to really get into the brand with what they're doing over the past several years.


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

I figure this is as good a place as any for a quick answer... is there a go-to gasket set (or any that have worked well for any if you) for various Expeditions and Weekenders? Amazon has a bunch but none of the reviews mentioned Timex successes.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry I am late to the IZ Party.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

Very cool, this one...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SteveU said:


> Very cool, this one...
> View attachment 16924080


i agree. not very common. one of the few titanium cased timex!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16922213


Nice one, was the shadow intentional?

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Nice one, was the shadow intentional?


No, the lighting on the crystal and illumination of the face was. The second hand shadow is a happy extra.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm from “The Marlin Collection” issued in Japan a few years back. 
beautiful quality all around.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1975 Marlin


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

Has the Q Chrono been shared here yet? Found these images in the Timex subreddit.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/timex/comments/xly0g9









Watches Online Store Australia | Scarce & Co


SCARCE is an official retailer of leading luxury watch brands such as G-Shock, Maurice Lacroix, Casio, Timex, Mondaine, Luminox & more. Free AU shipping.




scarce.co









orologio cronografo uomo Timex TW2V42600 cronografi Timex


Miglior prezzo: orologio cronografo uomo Timex mod TW2V42600 in vendita online, sfrutta subito l'offerta orologi Timex pensata per te.




www.gioiapura.it


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

twpotts said:


> Has the Q Chrono been shared here yet? Found these images in the Timex subreddit.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


I really wish they offered something other than a panda but I’m not even sure if that will stop me from buying this one.


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks like 60 minute subdial, 24 hour subdial, and running seconds subdial... I really wished they were going to do a subsecond subdial, not sure I'm gonna pull the trigger on this one. But I love the alignment of everything and the panda themes!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

twpotts said:


> Has the Q Chrono been shared here yet? Found these images in the Timex subreddit.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Guessing by the subdials it has a Seiko VK63?

Disappointed they're not using their in-house quartz chrono, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Well at least they are color matching the date wheel on the reverse panda so it doesn't stick out like a sore thumb.

Would have preferred it dateless but I knew that wasn't going to happen.


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

I've never really been interested in the Q line or fancy chronos, but that one is doing things for me.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

twpotts said:


> Has the Q Chrono been shared here yet? Found these images in the Timex subreddit.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Do these have the indiglo feature?


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

The Q line has never mattered to me. And I have no need for a chrono. But, that is really pretty.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Mmmmm, Timex MK1 California blue acrylic domed crystal . .


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> Guessing by the subdials it has a Seiko VK63?
> 
> Disappointed they're not using their in-house quartz chrono, which is one of my favorites.


I thought same too. Timex has fantastic chronographs. Seiko or rather epson is more or less for show ans style than for function. Opposite to Timex original.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1977 Merc


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16933666


i love this case. is it the todd snyder version? i don’t know so much about chronos.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

commemorating 40 years of quartz technology and the 1972 timex Q “time machine,” a japan release with a vinyl wood dial and indiglo! the materials are sumptuous.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

schumacher62 said:


> i love this case. is it the todd snyder version? i don’t know so much about chronos.


Yes but I think they used the dial style and case on non TS watches Allied LT, its not a SS case.


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Sold out every time I want a piece! I love them thiugh


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

My favorite store.








I like this little bugger.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Electric


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This one is alive, but I need to learn how/gain the courage to change the LCD polarizer.








Positively gorgeous PCB/module.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#TimexTuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7seas (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)

The problem with Timex is that Casio exists.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

For the last day of baseball season ( no playoffs for them).










Why not two Timex today?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

fabslife said:


> The problem with Timex is that Casio exists.


The problem with this thread is your post! 💩

Its nice that an ignore button exists!


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

So now the Q Timex Chrono has disappeared from the Coming Soon page and a similar looking Waterbury Dive Chrono has suddenly appeared on the New Arrivals.

So is the Q not happening now and they are doing the Waterbury instead?

Main gripe with the Waterbury is the green hand disappears into the dial a bit and clashes with the monochromatic theme of the rest of the watch. 

And of course the logo and date make it look busier than it needs to be.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

70s Electric


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

CLP said:


> So now the Q Timex Chrono has disappeared from the Coming Soon page and a similar looking Waterbury Dive Chrono has suddenly appeared on the New Arrivals.
> 
> So is the Q not happening now and they are doing the Waterbury instead?
> 
> ...


I noticed the same thing.

Also, in the product page for those chronographs the specs show 20mm wide lugs but in the photo of the chronograph at the bottom of the page it shows 22mm lugs. Timex's product pages can be a mess, its like no one ever proof reads these things before publication. My favorite was the 42mm Waterbury Traditional chrono listed the case size as 39mm when in fact it's 42mm. And the first batch had the markings on the chrono minutes counter marked counter clockwise while the needle for that dial was clockwise running.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

It also says Dial Color: Blue 😳


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

tmathes said:


> I noticed the same thing.
> 
> Also, in the product page for those chronographs the specs show 20mm wide lugs but in the photo of the chronograph at the bottom of the page it shows 22mm lugs. Timex's product pages can be a mess, its like no one ever proof reads these things before publication. My favorite was the 42mm Waterbury Traditional chrono listed the case size as 39mm when in fact it's 42mm. And the first batch had the markings on the chrono minutes counter marked counter clockwise while the needle for that dial was clockwise running.


100% agreed. I can only assume they outsource or subcontract their marketing and web site and the communication is crap.

I noticed the product page for the new chrono alternatively says "automatic" and "quartz."


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

fabslife said:


> The problem with Timex is that Casio exists.


Perhaps we'll get an "enlightening" few paragraphs from you explaining why you think this way...most of us won't care, we love timex.









Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

ox71 said:


> Perhaps we'll get an "enlightening" few paragraphs from you explaining why you think this way...most of us won't care, we love timex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The brands for me are not mutually exclusive I like both!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> The brands for me are not mutually exclusive I like both!
> 
> View attachment 16945703
> View attachment 16945704
> ...


Of all your excellent watches, I prefer the AE1200 "Royale", a great watch! 
Strong, precise and for daily use without problems and durable; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)

ox71 said:


> Perhaps we'll get an "enlightening" few paragraphs from you explaining why you think this way...most of us won't care, we love timex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a few Timex watches, an Ironman and two Expedition models.
I also own a few Casio, in my opinion Casio is better quality and you get better value.


----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)

Tjcdas said:


> The problem with this thread is your post! 💩
> 
> Its nice that an ignore button exists!


Alright mate calm down.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> This one is alive, but I need to learn how/gain the courage to change the LCD polarizer.
> View attachment 16940584
> 
> Positively gorgeous PCB/module.
> View attachment 16940596


You can potentially add an additional layer of polarizing film to enhance the LCD digits.

You don't HAVE to remove the film before hand.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I recently serviced a late 40’s Gruen from my collection which has been getting a lot of wrist time time leaving my Timex’s a little neglected, but I’m finally back on track this week.

Wearing my own little all Timex hybrid build.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

reissue: 1978. 35mm case.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

fabslife said:


> I've got a few Timex watches, an Ironman and two Expedition models.
> I also own a few Casio, in my opinion Casio is better quality and you get better value.


Though I disagree pertaining to value, I am glad you answered without insult.
I do like casio and have been an owner of various casios throughout the decades but they do not displace my timex watches for normal day to day use.
When I worked as a furniture mover, the g-shock was king.


Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This one came with two original Timex K Cells. Little surprised it fired up with fresh ones.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

The T300 is ugly, but I think I am buying the t200


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## BrokeWatchGuy (3 mo ago)

Currently my only Timex. Been thinking about picking up a Weekender Chrono though…


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Saw yinzburgher post this color combo many times and loved it put mine on a cheap CNS parachute strap.


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

Ironman till I die


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1972 “voters choice” box top mail in watch, through timex and kodak. one of three versions available.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> 1972 “voters choice” box top mail in watch, through timex and kodak. one of three versions available.


I see these from time to time on Ebay. Part of me wants to snag them just because they are a set, but then the other part of me doesn't, because I more than likely won't wear them.

Original strap? I can't imagine it is, but you have surprised me before.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> I see these from time to time on Ebay. Part of me wants to snag them just because they are a set, but then the other part of me doesn't, because I more than likely won't wear them.
> 
> Original strap? I can't imagine it is, but you have surprised me before.


His listing for the set is an absolute Sales Forum legend.








Serviced Set- 1972 Kodak-Timex Voters Choice $175


here is the complete set. on original straps. serviced by a former 25 year timex employee. these all wind and set crisply, the dates operate properly, the crystals are scratch-free and they are very accurate at keeping time. not surprisingly these watches were little worn or used at the time...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

1976 SSQ.








Almost burned my house down a few nights ago by placing both batteries positive-side up. But I figured it out.








Cleaned up and runs 100%.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> 1976 SSQ.
> View attachment 16954073
> 
> Almost burned my house down a few nights ago by placing both batteries positive-side up. But I figured it out.
> ...


I have one but it's dead. :^(


----------



## dezi656 (5 mo ago)

Here in the UK, on e bay, Times is having a revival on the auction site . Got a lot expedition scout for £5 and the other day found a indlglo day date one in a charity shop for £3 a bargain.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> His listing for the set is an absolute Sales Forum legend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yes some folks were quite polarized by that year long post. i had fun that’s for sure!

yes @Miggyd87 original straps on a serviced (by fred in florida) set. i have a set spare if you’re interested, very reasonably priced.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Casio A159 made in Japan for Timex, with a 593 module.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Been on a steady diet of MK1s the past few days.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

MissAnthropic said:


> Been on a steady diet of MK1s the past few days.
> View attachment 16956998


these are great- i have a blue, pink, darker blue and somehow two in purple if anyone needs one of those (purple.)


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


>


*****, thats amazing. I would buy that right off your wrist.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

I don’t have any love for the Timex brand. For me it brings the memory of the cheap $10-$15 watches of the late sixties and early seventies. I’ve owned several, at six months they quit running, you’d throw them away and get another one. Pure junk.
They may be better nowadays but I still associate the name “Timex” with low quality.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Beechcreekgary said:


> I don’t have any love for the Timex brand. For me it brings the memory of the cheap $10-$15 watches of the late sixties and early seventies. I’ve owned several, at six months they quit running, you’d throw them away and get another one. Pure junk.
> They may be better nowadays but I still associate the name “Timex” with low quality.


Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I strongly disagree. I have at least a dozen Timex from the late 60s and 70s that are still running strong 50 years later.


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

LMS70 said:


> Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I strongly disagree. I have at least a dozen Timex from the late 60s and 70s that are still running strong 50 years later.


It’s an opinion based on my experience with Timex watches of that era. I’m glad that your experience has been better than mine but it won’t change my opinion of the brand.
Edited to add:
There’s a big difference between keeping a dozen watches in collector’s box and wearing one to work everyday. Tradesman’s hard work. Sometimes for 12 hours a day, 6 days a week. The ones that I owned weren’t up to the task despite what Cameron Swayze said.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Beechcreekgary said:


> It’s an opinion based on my experience with Timex watches of that era. I’m glad that your experience has been better than mine but it won’t change my opinion of the brand.
> Edited to add:
> There’s a big difference between keeping a dozen watches in collector’s box and wearing one to work everyday. Tradesman’s hard work. Sometimes for 12 hours a day, 6 days a week. The ones that I owned weren’t up to the task despite what Cameron Swayze said.


Most of the old ones I have were pretty beat up when I got them, but usually just need a good cleaning and to polish or replace the crystal. They were definitely worn and abused but have an easy life now. I still wear them regularly but of course would not expose a 50 year old watch to water or abuse. You must have been especially rough on them in your work. I wore a Timex Ironman for my beater watch. It still works but looks like its been through a war zone. I always liked those Cameron Swayze commercials. Every once in a while someone posts a link to one of them in here. I always get a kick out of watching them again.


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

LMS70 said:


> Most of the old ones I have were pretty beat up when I got them, but usually just need a good cleaning and to polish or replace the crystal. They were definitely worn and abused but have an easy life now. I still wear them regularly but of course would not expose a 50 year old watch to water or abuse. You must have been especially rough on them in your work. I wore a Timex Ironman for my beater watch. It still works but looks like its been through a war zone. I always liked those Cameron Swayze commercials. Every once in a while someone posts a link to one of them in here. I always get a kick out of watching them again.


Here’s the elephant test. 
Timex elephant test


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Beechcreekgary said:


> I don’t have any love for the Timex brand. For me it brings the memory of the cheap $10-$15 watches of the late sixties and early seventies. I’ve owned several, at six months they quit running, you’d throw them away and get another one. Pure junk.
> They may be better nowadays but I still associate the name “Timex” with low quality.


You don't love Timex but I love using the ignore button! 💩


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

52 years and still running!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Beechcreekgary said:


> I don’t have any love for the Timex brand. For me it brings the memory of the cheap $10-$15 watches of the late sixties and early seventies. I’ve owned several, at six months they quit running, you’d throw them away and get another one. Pure junk.
> They may be better nowadays but I still associate the name “Timex” with low quality.


That's OK, we get guys like you in here often enough to know timex isn't perfect.
They may not be the most rugged watch but I've had an Expedition Scout in my rotation for the last 5 or 6 years and I don't sit around in an office for work, there are a lot of shocks and knocks involved with getting groceries from a pallet onto the shelves.
The Scout keeps ticking, I've also an ironman I bought for $20 at Walmart in 2010 that endured 7 years of moving furniture, granite and stone countertops, pianos and other heavy crap along side a couple of g shocks.
whatever your experience was, you may have been the problem, the watches were cheap in your mind and you treated them as disposable so they were easily broken and your thoughts were justified.

Oh, I almost forgot the 2008 model sub homage that goes to work as well, hmm timex might not be crap after all.
















Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

ox71 said:


> That's OK, we get guys like you in here often enough to know timex isn't perfect.
> They may not be the most rugged watch but I've had an Expedition Scout in my rotation for the last 5 or 6 years and I don't sit around in an office for work, there are a lot of shocks and knocks involved with getting groceries from a pallet onto the shelves.
> The Scout keeps ticking, I've also an ironman I bought for $20 at Walmart in 2010 that endured 7 years of moving furniture, granite and stone countertops, pianos and other heavy crap along side a couple of g shocks.
> whatever your experience was, you may have been the problem, the watches were cheap in your mind and you treated them as disposable so they were easily broken and your thoughts were justified.
> ...


The topic header is “is there truly no love for Timex”. It seems to me that’s asking for opinions good or bad. I posted mine and a few of you got butt hurt over it. No one noticed the last line where I said that they are probably better now and focused on the part where I said that the watches I had were pure junk. They had press fit backs that didn’t seal well enough to keep out sweat and rain. Four in a row failed due to moisture getting into the case. You could tell by the water condensing on the underside of the crystal. They didn’t last long after that. Disposable? Hell yes. Where do you take a $10 watch to get fixed for less than the replacement cost?
I’m truly glad for those that have had positive experiences with their Timex watches but that doesn’t make my experience less valid. What happened, happened and it forever tainted the brand for me.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Beechcreekgary said:


> The topic header is “is there truly no love for Timex”. It seems to me that’s asking for opinions good or bad. I posted mine and a few of you got butt hurt over it. No one noticed the last line where I said that they are probably better now and focused on the part where I said that the watches I had were pure junk. They had press fit backs that didn’t seal well enough to keep out sweat and rain. Four in a row failed due to moisture getting into the case. You could tell by the water condensing on the underside of the crystal. They didn’t last long after that. Disposable? Hell yes. Where do you take a $10 watch to get fixed for less than the replacement cost?
> I’m truly glad for those that have had positive experiences with their Timex watches but that doesn’t make my experience less valid. What happened, happened and it forever tainted the brand for me.


My remarks were not made because of butt hurt but because of people who don't read through the thread, this is a timex thread for fans of timex because there is no other place where everyone that likes or loves timex can have a continuous conversation about their watches. Check the watchuseek forum subsections, there is no timex subforum for a brand with so much history.
Don't be a snob in here, if you want to be one run along.

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Timex watches don’t have the quality of the luxury brands, but at their price point no one expects them to. My timex has been running for about 24 years now, but the indiglo isn’t very bright anymore. Anyway, there’s lots of other brands out there for everyone to choose from


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Takes a lickin’ and keeps on bleep blop bloopin’ or whatever quartz does.


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> Takes a lickin’ and keeps on bleep blop bloopin’ or whatever quartz does.
> View attachment 16965335


Oooh. Flix. I never owned a Flix branded one


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16964039


Miggy,

SOOOO happy to see it running! Looks great!!!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Miggy,
> SOOOO happy to see it running! Looks great!!!


Depending on what happens in the next few days, I might be reaching out again.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

CitizenDino said:


> Oooh. Flix. I never owned a Flix branded one


It’s a handy feature. I use it a lot to check the time while driving at night.

Doing car work today so beater Triathlon it is.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

From this article








Navel-gazing Canada has neglected its military, new French ambassador says


The problem in part is that Canada has grown too reliant on the U.S. and its massive defence machine, the most costly in the world, he said




nationalpost.com




Picture is archive picture from 1997 with Canadian peacekeepers in Haiti.









Man and woman closest to the photographer wear 8 lap ironman.
Was it issued watch or it's simply because it one of these convenient and functional things?
I know Canadians were issuing Timex watches but never heard about Ironman.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Could be unit popularity, best deal at the canex, coincidence...

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Electric


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ox71 said:


> Could be unit popularity, best deal at the canex, coincidence...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


I know from former servicemen (worked with him) they been issued some cheap mechanical in 80s which they hated and disposed right away. also i know now they don't get any watch. Know from a colleague who served in Afghanistan in mid 2000s.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Newest arrival, a gift from a friend.

1965 Timex Marlin

























Needs a service and a clean up, but I am very excited to have it.

(Sorry the photography is crap, office life isn't great for photos...also I'm not great at it either)


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Awww, Macguyver 2.0 ran out of juice overnight ☹. He's getting a new battery today if changing isn't a PITA. Otherwise, I'll gladly pay the watchmaker to do it but it won't be today.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

expedition solar from a few years back.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

American Documents


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rocket1991 said:


> I know from former servicemen (worked with him) they been issued some cheap mechanical in 80s which they hated and disposed right away. also i know now they don't get any watch. Know from a colleague who served in Afghanistan in mid 2000s.


The elcan scope was in wide use about two years before I left and the old combats were phased out after a few years after I left.
As far as I know they weren't issuing watches to anybody but special cases at that time.
When I said "unit popularity" I meant there might have been a section or platoon where the sergeant suggested a certain brand or model and the grunts all bought the same watch from the recommendation.


Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I have quite a few Timex watches form the Weekender to Todd Snyder Colabs and everything in between. Quartz and auto.
This new addition to the group exceeds all expectations in fit,finish, and whatever else matters. The SB Foote leather strap is as high quality as you can get and , once broken in, will be amazingly comfortable. The domed mineral (sorry sapphire fans) shows minimal dial distortion and overall the watch has some heft to it. The movement is a mecha-quartz. 
All for under 2 bills-Timex even accepted a coupon.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I might be mistaken, but; is it not an Epson movement that ticks at 5b/s in the new Q Chrono? It's not a mechanical Chrono mechanism, on top of a quartz module. Please correct me if I am wrong though.

Also I thought it was acrylic crystal, again please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Miggyd87 said:


> I might be mistaken, but; is it not an Epson movement that ticks at 5b/s in the new Q Chrono? It's not a mechanical Chrono mechanism, on top of a quartz module. Please correct me if I am wrong though.
> 
> Also I thought it was acrylic crystal, again please correct me if I am wrong.


Timex website says Mineral crystal. Who to believe? Timex or A Blog to Watch. Either way it's a nice watch
No mention of the movement made on Timex site so I can't attest to the movement except to say the chrono seconds hand is quite smooth.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

pickle puss said:


> Timex website says Mineral crystal. Who to believe? Timex or A Blog to Watch. Either way it's a nice watch
> No mention of the movement made on Timex site so I can't attest to the movement except to say the chrono seconds hand is quite smooth.


it’s an Epson YM12. it’s smooth, but there’s nothing “mecha-quartz” about it. hopefully, that tantalizing project arrives soon.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Looking closer at non-product images, like review images from ablogtowatch, I am 98% sure it's an acrylic crystal.

The color tones on the dual are too yellow and the crystal has a particular distortion through the flat surfaces, that mineral and sapphire don't have(they tend to shade more blue). Obviously lighting conditions can attribute to color variations, but most review sites try and take photos with lighting that does the least to impact dial color and finishing.

If it is mineral, Timex has screwed up.

Also, I might be the only member who prefers the 1hz Timex Chrono with 1/10s sub-dial at the 2/230 position. It's utilized in the weekender Chrono and the MK1 Chrono, and I find it to be much better for measuring time then any 5th of a second central Chrono hand is.

24 hour sundial is kinda meh, unless it can be artificially advanced or retarded to be used as a 2nd time zone. Seiko's VK Chrono can't do this with the 24hr sub dial, making it a waste IMHO.

Edit: I went out on the net to check, and it looks like the YM12 does not allow the 24hr hand to be adjusted, as it does the Chrono seconds and minutes. The 24hr sub-dial is slaved to the dials time. Sad


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

schumacher62 said:


> it’s an Epson YM12. it’s smooth, but there’s nothing “mecha-quartz” about it. hopefully, that tantalizing project arrives soon.





Miggyd87 said:


> Looking closer at non-product images, like review images from ablogtowatch, I am 98% sure it's an acrylic crystal.
> 
> The color tones on the dual are too yellow and the crystal has a particular distortion through the flat surfaces, that mineral and sapphire don't have(they tend to shade more blue). Obviously lighting conditions can attribute to color variations, but most review sites try and take photos with lighting that does the least to impact dial color and finishing.
> 
> ...


After owning it for almost a day I agree about the crystal. Looks sounds and feels like acrylic,which is a plus to me. To me a 1/10th subdial is useless since I'm one of those nuts who very rarely uses the chrono to time things.


----------



## Blasthoff (Aug 17, 2013)

Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


I like your idea!! I'm not a watch collector (yet) and I don't know much about Timex watches over the last 25 years or so but I think it would be interesting. That said, in my 72 years I had to have owned more Timex watches than any other brand! Way back in the day when it came down to everyday affordable watches there was Timex and there was "junk" which I found to be quite true!!!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Yesterday to attend the Windup Watch Fair NYC!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16983589


For all the love G-Shocks get, the Ironman is better looking, easier to read, and has a more intuitive interface.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Stelwick said:


> For all the love G-Shocks get, the Ironman is better looking, easier to read, and has a more intuitive interface.


And the date is in the right format 😉


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Also, I might be the only member who prefers the 1hz Timex Chrono with 1/10s sub-dial at the 2/230 position. It's utilized in the weekender Chrono and the MK1 Chrono, and I find it to be much better for measuring time then any 5th of a second central Chrono hand is.


Nope, I'm a fan too. It is my favorite quartz chrono movement. Along with the Night Mode and the independent hour hand, you can just tell a lot of thought went into it when they developed it.

I assume for this release, they wanted a more detailed/solid dial, ruling out Indiglo, and with the tachymeter scale it makes more sense to have more fidelity in the seconds chrono.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Speaking of.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Speaking of.
> View attachment 16986112


Such a good watch, I wish my wrist/wear preference was a bit larger.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

I have just stopped by this thread for the first time in a while and have seen a couple of posts describing older Timex as junk which is not my experience but was wondering if it is watches from a particular era or more specifically country of manufacture that people have had a problem with. Mine have all been made in the UK from around 1965 to 1980 and whilst they were built to a price they have also proved quite durable, especially for something that cannot really be properly serviced, I have had my first Sprite for 55 years and it still runs when I wind it as do most of the others in my collection and was wondering about the quality of the later made in the Phillipines models, does anyone have experience or an opinion on this?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

3 days, 2 night, 35 miles on the Appalachian Trail from Thornton Gap to Swift Run Gap, Shenandoah National Park in VA.


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one of the years best purchases, 36mm mk1 mechanical.


----------



## krubin (Oct 18, 2015)

So what are the community thoughts about their release announced today for the Expedition North Titanium (not the James Brand version). 200m WR and pure "tool watch" vibe. I couldn't help myself and ordered one...









Expedition North® Titanium Automatic 41mm Eco-Friendly Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


This Expedition North® Titanium Automatic is ready to go the distance. Constructed with the most durable materials, the shock-resistant, 41mm case is rendered in true Titanium, complemented by a scratch-resistant, anti-reflective sapphire crystal and 200 meters of water resistance. It features a...




www.timex.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

krubin said:


> So what are the community thoughts about their release announced today for the Expedition North Titanium (not the James Brand version). 200m WR and pure "tool watch" vibe. I couldn't help myself and ordered one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three-fiddy?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew “platoon” watch, japanese market issued.


----------



## krubin (Oct 18, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Three-fiddy?


Yep. I tend to hold and do limited flipping, so saving $75 or whatever would be nice but not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm interested to see what the Timex x Hodinkee collaboration looks like when it's released tomorrow. The picture tease on Hodinkee shows a background that's very 60s; almost Modrian. If you zoom in on the bracelet it appears to similar to a Speidel. Maybe an upgraded model from their Q line?


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

krubin said:


> So what are the community thoughts about their release announced today for the Expedition North Titanium (not the James Brand version). 200m WR and pure "tool watch" vibe. I couldn't help myself and ordered one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been googlely eyed over these since they dropped the James x Timex collaboration. Glad this version is in stock,
but I am on the fence with that price and a non-hacking Miyota 821X series as the engine powering this watch. @krubin I
cannot fault you on the purchase though, it is a sharp watch. Enjoy.


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

krubin said:


> So what are the community thoughts about their release announced today for the Expedition North Titanium (not the James Brand version). 200m WR and pure "tool watch" vibe. I couldn't help myself and ordered one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, but personally, i wish it was a Quartz, and in the $200 range. 
I have too many autos already, so i love adding Quartz watches to the collection for ease of use.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Jul 10, 2020)

1969 Electric


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Mark Manley said:


> I have just stopped by this thread for the first time in a while and have seen a couple of posts describing older Timex as junk which is not my experience but was wondering if it is watches from a particular era or more specifically country of manufacture that people have had a problem with. Mine have all been made in the UK from around 1965 to 1980 and whilst they were built to a price they have also proved quite durable, especially for something that cannot really be properly serviced, I have had my first Sprite for 55 years and it still runs when I wind it as do most of the others in my collection and was wondering about the quality of the later made in the Phillipines models, does anyone have experience or an opinion on this?


Would love to see some pictures of your older Timex collection. I have a bunch of older US and UK built Timex as well as newer Philippines models and think highly of them all. I have heard of the occasional QC issues out of the Philippines and maybe some people base their opinion on a single occurance like that, but I don't think this is any more common than with any other brand. I wish I had the same high opinion of Timex customer service as I do of the watches themselves, I think they could be more helpful / knowledgeable. But junk? Anything that is running for 50 years (of which I have several) is not junk in my opinion.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

LMS70 said:


> Would love to see some pictures of your older Timex collection. I have a bunch of older US and UK built Timex as well as newer Philippines models and think highly of them all. I have heard of the occasional QC issues out of the Philippines and maybe some people base their opinion on a single occurance like that, but I don't think this is any more common than with any other brand. I wish I had the same high opinion of Timex customer service as I do of the watches themselves, I think they could be more helpful / knowledgeable. But junk? Anything that is running for 50 years (of which I have several) is not junk in my opinion.


I might have posted these up here before but I have 25 Sprite of various dial colours some of which I have put into the round cases as I prefer the asthetic and some of them came in a very poor condition, the silver dial with date is my original which still runs quite well as do most of the others, they are just for display and I think Timex must have made one of the largest variety of dial colours of one model in that time period.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Mark Manley said:


> I might have posted these up here before but I have 25 Sprite of various dial colours some of which I have put into the round cases as I prefer the asthetic and some of them came in a very poor condition, the silver dial with date is my original which still runs quite well as do most of the others, they are just for display and I think Timex must have made one of the largest variety of dial colours of one model in that time period.
> 
> View attachment 16991601


that’s a cool thing. but several of these are Mercury dials if not cases. colorful and vibrant aren’t they?


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

@schumacher62 how many Timexes do you have in your collection?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

fateddy said:


> @schumacher62 how many Timexes do you have in your collection?


I'm here for the response.


----------



## Mark Manley (Jul 4, 2017)

schumacher62 said:


> that’s a cool thing. but several of these are Mercury dials if not cases. colorful and vibrant aren’t they?


The Mercury have a larger case and dial as per the Marlin, these are all 30mm Sprite cases but some of the dials are from thr square cased Sprite and a couple are from the small divers watches.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> I'm here for the response.


He is still counting.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

LMS70 said:


> 3 days, 2 night, 35 miles on the Appalachian Trail from Thornton Gap to Swift Run Gap, Shenandoah National Park in VA.
> 
> View attachment 16988060
> View attachment 16988061
> ...


Small world! I was around Swift Run Gap about that time as well. Wouldn’t have recognized me, I was wearing a Seiko. <dodges thrown tomatoes>


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Todd Snyder for today








, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

fateddy said:


> @schumacher62 how many Timexes do you have in your collection?


probably a hundred i wear, and another hundred in boxes. it’s been a blast for sure, but it’s time to begin planning for the future. yet i keep buying them haha!


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

schumacher62 said:


> probably a hundred i wear, and another hundred in boxes. it’s been a blast for sure, but it’s time to begin planning for the future. yet i keep buying them haha!


This is far too relatable!


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Y2K Camper


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

No love for the hodinkee timex Q here?


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

starting one more day with this Todd Snyder, cheers


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

coffeebreak said:


> No love for the hodinkee timex Q here?


yes. in a few ways. for the third time the designers have taken a stock timex “chassis” and presented it renewed without a date window! i especially find this attractive. 

the new adjustable expansion bracelet is also innovation i am anxious to see. the muted grey solid single dial color, accented with crosshairs, should be beautiful as well and of course, referencing so much from timex in the past. i’m not a fan of bezel rings on anything (or a fan of divers or dive looking watches) so that’s a minus in my view. 

i believe it’s components come together well the more i look at it, feeling previously that it’s design cues were possibly a bit scattered. the most clear view is that it pulls in disparate elements of the 60’s and 70’s and combines them in a refreshing way to create an updated form. it took me a few hours to realize this haha. looking right past what was set in front of me. 

i bought one before i even considered my ambivalence to the design, and today it’s greater than 50% sold out, and i’m greater than 90% impressed/delighted!

the tennis snoopy, dropped the same day, is fully sold out.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeebreak said:


> No love for the hodinkee timex Q here?


No, and Hodinkee should keep their name off the dial. Looks bad.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

T Series, which has my favorite Seconds hand of all time.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> T Series, which has my favorite Seconds hand of all time.
> View attachment 16997159


yes a fine watch. much like a New England but with indiglo. and a better seconds hand haha


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got this for some fun:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

available now. it sells out quickly every year for dia de los muertos.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## krubin (Oct 18, 2015)

Akirafur said:


> I have been googlely eyed over these since they dropped the James x Timex collaboration. Glad this version is in stock,
> but I am on the fence with that price and a non-hacking Miyota 821X series as the engine powering this watch. @krubin I
> cannot fault you on the purchase though, it is a sharp watch. Enjoy.


I hear you. I saw the James x Timex the AM it dropped and was debating it, and by the time I made up my mind they were sold out and impossible to get, and I'm not one to support the vulture flippers. I probably pulled the trigger too quickly this time around, but this style tool watch is right up my alley, so I went for it.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

END clothing Navi, on a Timex-branded zebra strap.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Serviced 1977 Mercury running like new.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

LMS70 said:


> Serviced 1977 Mercury running like new.
> 
> My mother died Saturday 8th October, at 08:20hrs. This photo is of her Timex. I stopped it at 820am and have just now seen your Timex at 820. This seemed to be a sign to me. Hope you are ok with me sharing with you. Regards, from Calgary, Canada
> 
> ...


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Of course, and I'm so sorry for your loss. The stopped watch photo is a nice way to honor her.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1970 Viscount. This one is about 34 mm. You can buy the new re-release of this, but it's 40mm. I thought advances in technology usually means things get smaller?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Bedtime!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i love a weekender.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Right before I carried the jack-o-lanterns to some cows who live around the corner.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Old


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 17007184


that’s a fine recase vonn, sure looks fabulous as such. the polished black is very similar to the “platoon” j crew from some years back. what case have you used here?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> that’s a fine recase vonn, sure looks fabulous as such. the polished black is very similar to the “platoon” j crew from some years back. what case have you used here?



You are correct sir.
In this pic you can see that the Platoon has a brushed case and polished bezel, while the others have "stonewashed" cases and bezels.










Left is the Military case with Platoon dial.
Top is the Platoon Case with Military dial.
Bottom is the stock Vintage Field Army.
Right is the stock Military.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> 1970 Viscount. This one is about 34 mm. You can buy the new re-release of this, but it's 40mm. I thought advances in technology usually means things get smaller?
> 
> View attachment 17003247


Guess you haven’t seen the 34mm hand wound version.









Marlin® Hand-Wound 34mm Leather Strap Watch - Timex US


This reissue of our handsome Marlin® pairs the purity and pleasure of a hand-wound movement with timeless sophistication. Directly inspired by our 1969 original, this iconic mechanical watch features a unique hand design, raised indices, and boxed numerals on its retro sunray dial. We’ve teamed...




www.timex.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

camper week. a model i adore. here’s a collab with Makna in Jakarta. 250 pieces produced.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Tri-Prix on the site where Patrick Henry gave his “Give me liberty or give me death” speech.


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

MissAnthropic said:


> Tri-Prix on the site where Patrick Henry gave his “Give me liberty or give me death” speech.
> View attachment 17013558
> 
> 
> Oh my, that is amazing. Now I am going to ebay looking for that.


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

My first watch coming from this board.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Universal Overall Camper collab, Japanese release.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Warm day today, so back on the stock two-piece NATO. More comfortable than I remember.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Did anyone see the new timex standard with the 3,6,9 dial?

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

ox71 said:


> Did anyone see the new timex standard with the 3,6,9 dial?


You mean this?









I don't like it on the Timex, but that's because it makes me think of the watch above.


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

ox71 said:


> Did anyone see the new timex standard with the 3,6,9 dial?


This one?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

schumacher62 said:


> Universal Overall Camper collab, Japanese release.


What’s the story behind that dial layout?


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me think more of the 59 timex viscount, but I wonder if the dial would fit in a Scout case...then it might look more like the omeega

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> What’s the story behind that dial layout?


Notice how 1700 hours / 5 pm has been shifted to the top, and moons replace the hours after midnight, to indicate sleeping time. "Those who wear Universal Overall finish their work at 5 pm, and enjoy the story that starts after then. They fall asleep at midnight, for a new tomorrow. Work and play is the secret to enjoying life by maintaining a work-life balance. Such thoughts were incorporated into the design."

From my friend Alan’s watch site, and also from timex tokyo.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Timex x SOPH. x End from a few years back. 36mm Camper.


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

My old Ironman today.


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

LMS70 said:


> My old Ironman today.
> 
> View attachment 17019039


If Timex reissues this, I will buy it in a heartbeat. I loved mine back in the day.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x carhartt 36mm camper.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

anna mag x face 36mm camper.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

1965 Marlin 
Fresh from a service.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x YMC 36mm camper


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm in a tight spot with this one and could use some help:








This is a really neat, fully functional watch, but the bracelet has given up. Specifically the clasp. One of these janky clip-on types. Seems like no matter what piece of metal I bend it doesn't want to stay closed, I suspect it is why it was relegated to whatever junk lot I pulled it out of.








My problem is, the watch has *19mm* lugs. It's a neat watch that I'd like to keep in my rotation, but investing $40+ in a vintage bracelet for it is a bit above its station, so to speak. And I think it would look weird on a strap. And the lugs are too tight for a Nato or something.

If you have something on-hand that could replace it, I'd like to hear from you. I have a pretty extensive parts bin at this point, if you'd like to trade. Entire watches, even. Thank you.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Deity42 said:


> I'm in a tight spot with this one and could use some help:
> View attachment 17024277
> 
> This is a really neat, fully functional watch, but the bracelet has given up. Specifically the clasp. One of these janky clip-on types. Seems like no matter what piece of metal I bend it doesn't want to stay closed, I suspect it is why it was relegated to whatever junk lot I pulled it out of.
> ...



















@Deity42 how wide is your bracelet where the clasp sits? this is 16mm at the clasp on a non tapered strap. the end is 18mm and the flare near the lug is 19 or 20mm. i’d have to measure with a bit more precision. 

if you can put it to use before i eventually do, i’ll gladly send it along. 

Paul.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

schumacher62 said:


> @Deity42 how wide is your bracelet where the clasp sits? this is 16mm at the clasp on a non tapered strap. the end is 18mm and the flare near the lug is 19 or 20mm. i’d have to measure with a bit more precision.
> 
> if you can put it to use before i eventually do, i’ll gladly send it along.
> 
> Paul.


Sending a PM in a bit, not sure it will work, but thanks!


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

IMHO if you like TIMEX you need a Marlin in the collection. Whether or not vintage is the question. I have been collecting TIMEX Snoopy watches as they are fun. This is a Marlin. Its quite a loud mechanism but I like the simplicity. 
I got into Timex via their IRONMAN range of watches as they were cheap and had 100 lap timers which were great for interval training and also cheap enough to lose in the surf when coaching (leg ropes of the beginners would occasionally wrap aroubd your wrist when pushing them onto waves. I lost about 5 watches in 3 years that way but they were like $40 a pop.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

it’s nice that camper, 36mm


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Snagged a new Q Chronograph direct from amazon a couple weeks ago for close to half off! It had an estimated delivery in late November, but it shipped early and was delivered today. Haven't tried it on yet, but it looks great in package.


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

25% off sale at Timex. I got a new t200


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

x Converse camper 36mm


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Incorrect! Lots of Timex love here. Enjoying Chopin with coffee as well. Overcast sky, and nursing a cold. That blue dial is a deliberate choice for cheerfulness.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


Perfectly chosen strap!


----------



## jingerman (2 mo ago)

Timex isn't really a brand for me, but I would pick a Timex Expedition Scout if asked to


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

BRN said:


> View attachment 17019576


Had it stayed in my collection, it would have sat in my watch box. Glad to see it's still getting worn!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Had it stayed in my collection, it would have sat in my watch box. Glad to see it's still getting worn!


It‘s in the rotation and receiving compliments from family and friends!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Don_S said:


> Snagged a new Q Chronograph direct from amazon a couple weeks ago for close to half off! It had an estimated delivery in late November, but it shipped early and was delivered today. Haven't tried it on yet, but it looks great in package.
> View attachment 17026346
> 
> View attachment 17026347


lol, that logo does indeed _smolder _against the dial.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

x Makna, 36mm camper.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello Tixers... .
Received a PM from dear @schumacher62 checking on my bones. Thanks Sir!

All is well in Virginia; just not enough hours of the day to accomplish all my lists.. and also true.. taking a break from WIS world. 

Been playing a lot of Tennis since right before the tennis and the game has improved; I am officially a member of USTA and playing on local mixed double leagues and singles. The singles team we were undeafeated.. so may advance to regionals.

PIcture taken last week; after being fed again for a few days since it had stopped again. The battery does not last too long even if it is not stored fully dark; meaning it was under the night table which received plenty of light during the day.. just too soft I guess.

Was going to post via Tapatalk.. and the thing was disable on my phone for lack of use 

Anyway, will try to come check on you more often as time permits. No new watches either!!! LOL

PS. The Doc is checking the oil tomorrow..... been on a liquid diet for two days now... and not feeling hungry at all... surprising. Coffee / Gatorade / Mint Tea / Chicken Broth.. and a whole lot of laxatives.... 

TX Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#TimexTuesday 
and the Doc is checking the oil today. Feeling quite good actually, 2 days without a proper meal and -5 pounds. 
Coffee, Tea, Chicken Broth and Gatorade! (and a sh7 load of laxs) 

May actually just start doing this diet every other month or so .. without the lax. Feels good! 

Timex Explorex for the morning! 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

chrono crew checking in


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

re-released in a limited way and a super score, if you’re into those. 









Timex x Nigel Cabourn Watch


In a Cabourn exclusive reissue, we have unearthed our original Timex collaboration watch – first released in 2018, and the watch that has sparked a long line of successful collaborations. This limited edition watch draws influences from the life and times of photojournalist Sean Flynn and the...




www.cabourn.com


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad to see so many fellow mk1 mechanical owners posting in here.
















Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ox71 said:


> I'm glad to see so many fellow mk1 mechanical owners posting in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great on mesh. i rather like the original strap but this looks super fine.


----------



## time-lord (Jun 29, 2016)

No p


Terry M. said:


> Because I have a young family and money is tight, I've had to sell off my more expensive watches and have decided that to satisfy my watch addiction for the next few years I'm going to rely on Timex watches. I've already got a few but I'm going to continue to build my collection.
> I've really found some sharp looking pieces out there and wondered if no one on here has much love for Timex?
> Surely in this forum folks could share some of their Timex watches? I know there used to be a dedicated Timex forum but it got dissolved into this forum so are there still Timex collectors out there?


no photos but i have a burgandy dialed marlin i seldom wear And this one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> #TimexTuesday
> and the Doc is checking the oil today. Feeling quite good actually, 2 days without a proper meal and -5 pounds.
> Coffee, Tea, Chicken Broth and Gatorade! (and a sh7 load of laxs)
> 
> ...



The doc told me that I can open my very own flower shop! 
it is so big that normally they get them removed as part of the procedure.. but the doc did not bring the proper equipment


For today.. back to the basics... if I can just set the right half of the day.... 

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Today…


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

schumacher62 said:


> looks great on mesh. i rather like the original strap but this looks super fine.


Both the mesh bracelet and the original strap migrate between the MK1 and my Bulova Hack, quick release spring bars are awesome in that regard.
Sometimes I wear the MK1 on a leather nato

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1976-7 Electric Dynabeat ticking along at 28,800 BPH.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Expedition Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Saw other members post this combo. Decided to make it happen with mine.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1971 Electric Date


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Acadia by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Easy Reader


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

The new Q Chronograph on the stock bracelet. Damn nice watch.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Most recent additions


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sticking with the Easy Reader theme today.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Giving up on the bracelet for now despite Paul's much appreciated help. On a cheap two-piece NATO for now. It's doing okay.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I only check in to Heritage 1854 every now and then, but apparently they uploaded massive amounts of vintage Timex catalogs recently.

Absolutely fascinating and extremely helpful:








Timex Catalog and Ad Reference — Heritage 1854







heritage1854.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

35mm reissue of the 1978 Q


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> 35mm reissue of the 1978 Q


Your photo is so much more attractive then any of the product photos I've seen.

It's amazing how different products can look on the mfg website and how much better they can look in person.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

1978 Electric


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

I got a new T200 today. It is so very light compared to my Citizen Promaster Diver. Will make a post just about it in a bit.


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Deity42 said:


> Giving up on the bracelet for now despite Paul's much appreciated help. On a cheap two-piece NATO for now. It's doing okay.
> View attachment 17045758


Wow, so much w&t, look like a beater that served you well


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

The Easy Rider is awesome! Lol


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

CMuf said:


> Wow, so much w&t, look like a beater that served you well


Well, I'm sure it served its previous owner well.  Once in my possession, they have a pretty easy ride.


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

NatDaBrat said:


> The Easy Rider is awesome! Lol
> View attachment 17048242
> 
> View attachment 17048241


looks like a vintage  good looking


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

LMS70 said:


> 1978 Electric
> View attachment 17047328


Does Electric mean quartz technology?


----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

MK1 in brushed stainless steel on a Timex Archive Military Grosgrain strap.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

CMuf said:


> Does Electric mean quartz technology?


Electric means an electro-mechanical movement. The balance oscillates by impulses from electro-magnets within the movement.

Electronic movements look very similar in many ways to mechanical movements.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

CMuf said:


> Does Electric mean quartz technology?


looks like Miggy beat me to it, but go with what he said. The electric watches were only made for about 10 years or so before quartz took over, but it is a very cool technology in my opinion and are among my favorite watches.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

LMS70 said:


> looks like Miggy beat me to it, but go with what he said. The electric watches were only made for about 10 years or so before quartz took over, but it is a very cool technology in my opinion and are among my favorite watches.


Thanks, good to know.
I always thought there were hand-wound mechanicals , autoamatic mehanicals, and quartz along all its recharging ways ( solar, autoquartz, etc)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Just a Scout dial in a 38 mm case...


----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is nice. I think I had this, or a similar velcro banded watch on my first trip overseas in the 90s. Such a soft spot.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## CitizenDino (Jun 23, 2021)

brandon\ said:


>


Very, very pretty.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

CMuf said:


> Does Electric mean quartz technology?


NO.https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...9dff86e1394aec2f96cd8350bfbbac97&action=click


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

James Haury said:


> NO.https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...9dff86e1394aec2f96cd8350bfbbac97&action=click


Thanks. This computer station only has earphones jack for audio and the earphones i bought recently, i tried them today and they dont fit. Next time i get earphones id be able to see your video.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving  


Cyberspace Central Commmand


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the USA


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

I got tempted by the 30% off Black Friday sale


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

Thanks for the mesh band tip for the MK1 Manual. Nice combo!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

We should institute a MK1 Mechanical on Mesh day.


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> We should institute a MK1 Mechanical on Mesh day.


It's been awhile, but I still remember when you had a 34mm mechanical on mesh, that was the business. Never looked better.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> It's been awhile, but I still remember when you had a 34mm mechanical on mesh, that was the business. Never looked better.


Marlin reissue with the champagne dial. It looked way better on the Cognac ostrich strap I wore it on.

That's been moved along and now I have a gold tone Vintage '65 Marlin.


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Deity42


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

fresh from 1967


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 17064923
> View attachment 17064925


as i missed the discussion, where is the strap from @Miggyd87? such a great look, and i happen to love the original strap supplied with the mechanical!


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

I must really like this Timex. Been on my wrist for two days now, which is quite uncommon for me.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> as i missed the discussion, where is the strap from @Miggyd87? such a great look, and i happen to love the original strap supplied with the mechanical!


Cheapy Milanese from Amazon. ~$15-$20?

I have a nicer Geckota, but it's full polish and really doesn't fit the watches look.


----------



## macdiesel (2 mo ago)

I truly have love for Timex


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miggyd87 said:


> We should institute a MK1 Mechanical on Mesh day.


Mk1 Mech on mesh day could be on Mardi or Mercredi (Tuesday or Wednesday)

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

MK1 Mechanical on Bund


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Stelwick said:


> MK1 Mechanical on Bund
> View attachment 17066700


To funny having some morning coffee and low a behold, I'm sure it was your past posts that had me pick up this bund I am wearing this morning.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stelwick said:


> MK1 Mechanical on Bund
> View attachment 17066700


I was thinking about getting a bund for the mk1, the smaller size makes it a perfect candidate.
Looks nice.

Sent from my SM-T220 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

I figure I can start wearing this one again now.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

34mm quartz calif dial.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> 34mm quartz calif dial.


Beautiful. I’m really tempted to get their salmon dial Cali but it’s much larger at 40mm


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Camper time


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

be prepared! 1959 Marlin.


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

After 2 months of owning the Expedition North Field Post Mechanical, I am very happy with it. I’ve used it pretty much every weekend while fishing or camping. Fits nicely with the B&R elasticized strap. Never notice that it’s there. Seems robust with a sapphire crystal and 100m WR.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

This old Electric today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Don_S (Sep 3, 2019)

Saw this new Timex X BEAMS Military Digital watch and was intrigued. Kinda digging the matte-finish case, but not really feeling the mismatched greens of the case and the strap. 



https://www.beams.co.jp/item/beams/watch/11480528969/?color=67



Yesterday morning decided to try the same idea by putting the black strap from my Archive Camper on my black T80. Wore it all day yesterday. It's a great combination! Weighs almost nothing and is very comfortable. Wearing it again today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x hodinkee auto from last year. or maybe it was early this year…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> timex x hodinkee auto from last year. or maybe it was early this year…


Lovely watch, Paul 👌


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

j crew andros. 330ft lolz.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> The doc told me that I can open my very own flower shop!
> it is so big that normally they get them removed as part of the procedure.. but the doc did not bring the proper equipment
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, I hope by now you have results and were benign. That polyp is what we fishermen would call 'a keeper'! I showed it to my brother in law who is a GI and he said it's a really big one. Too big for my wrist! Unless you are into 150mm case sizes....


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SigDigit said:


> Holy smokes, I hope by now you have results and were benign. That polyp is what we fishermen would call 'a keeper'! I showed it to my brother in law who is a GI and he said it's a really big one. Too big for my wrist! Unless you are into 150mm case sizes....


It is benign and will be gone on the 27th! Just need to hold the for until then.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Vintage Timex Tuesday


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Christmas Colours of Benetton











Cyberspace Central Commmand


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 ... a Classic with my Exec Assist Byrd!
Byrd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Mk1 - Byrd by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally found a birth-year watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the inset pusher to set the date is not working. i’m fiddling with it. for any good that will do.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Today's Timex:
Mechanical MK1 on a Waterbury Reversible single pass. (Strap Courtesy of @Wolfsatz )








Archive Timex DIY modification:
SS camper with JDM dial swap.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Timex standard


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Today's Timex:
> Mechanical MK1 on a Waterbury Reversible single pass. (Strap Courtesy of @Wolfsatz )
> View attachment 17099495


Reverse when the sun goes down


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Same watch as yesterday, but a Holiday combo


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Reverse when the sun goes down
> View attachment 17100197
> 
> View attachment 17100198


that is excellent for walking at night if you are close to traffic.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


>











very nice russ! i was wearing the todd snyder design just yesterday.


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

My decent watch was a Timex Camper when I was about 14. Wore it for years but it finally gave out (went to set the time after changing time zones and it just quit). I have to say, I'm pretty impressed with some of their recent offerings, especially the Todd Snyder stuff,, but there's just enough other stuff out there that I like more at this point that I doubt I'll be buying any


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Got the Mk1 mechanical a Forstner bonklip bracelet for Christmas


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Draconian Collector said:


> Got the Mk1 mechanical a Forstner bonklip bracelet for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 17106613


See what happens when you wear a no date watch its only the 20th.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> See what happens when you wear a no date watch its only the 20th.


It's more fun to celebrate all month 😜


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 17106613


This combo is


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> Got the Mk1 mechanical a Forstner bonklip bracelet for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 17106613


looks amazing. how are the bonklip bands width-sized, and what size did you get?

great combination!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

2001 “reissue” for lack of a better term, incorporating quite a few styling cues from the timex past.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> looks amazing. how are the bonklip bands width-sized, and what size did you get?
> 
> great combination!


Most of their bands are expanding but the bonklip is a fixed width. This one is 18mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> Most of their bands are expanding but the bonklip is a fixed width. This one is 18mm


many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Got the Mk1 mechanical a Forstner bonklip bracelet for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 17106613





schumacher62 said:


> looks amazing. how are the bonklip bands width-sized, and what size did you get?
> 
> great combination!


Forstner sells them in 18, 19, 20, 21, and 22mm.

I wasn't sure when I got one, but then I put it on a Vaer and enjoy it quite a bit. Looks great on that mechanical!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Just put fresh cell in it


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mk1 Classic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Snoopy!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 17111373


i think it looks best without a bezel ring. it matches the “reissue” and the Snyder: and i believe those designers agree! timex made everything into a skindiver in the 70’s- i’ve no desire for any of them.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> i think it looks best without a bezel ring. it matches the “reissue” and the Snyder: and i believe those designers agree! timex made everything into a skindiver in the 70’s- i’ve no desire for any of them.


I agree that it definitely looks better without it. Hence why I'm not looking for a bezel doggedly lol. I would eventually like to pick one up tho so I can say the watch it complete but the bezel might live in the display case instead of installed on the watch.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

should hold up to todays weather. which is nearly 60f haha


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Elrodcod (1 mo ago)

Is there truly no love for timex? Well, since you asked. No, not even a little. I don't hate them either, they just don't ring my bell.


----------



## Devro (Jun 2, 2020)

The perfect companion for the Christmas walk!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SigDigit said:


> Holy smokes, I hope by now you have results and were benign. That polyp is what we fishermen would call 'a keeper'! I showed it to my brother in law who is a GI and he said it's a really big one. Too big for my wrist! Unless you are into 150mm case sizes....


.... I just had the procedure done this morning. The Doc notes say it is a 40mm polyp that my F1 friends nicknamed 'cocoliso'. It will be sent for further examination and tests to see if it comes from another planet 

Before the procedure, I was of the NO member club as far as implants.... Now, Doc has initiated me into the implant club. He used four hemostatic clips; now I have to carry a little card to prove it. LOL. 

I got my best patient bracelets; I was going to give the Doc grief for scheduling this right after Christmas.... as the prep diet is 4 days long... but I was still able to have a very delicious meal. 

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

On other TX news.. anyone know what cell the Mk1 Camper uses? Mine is now all exhausted. 

Mk1 Cell by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> .... I just had the procedure done this morning. The Doc notes say it is a 40mm polyp that my F1 friends nicknamed 'cocoliso'. It will be sent for further examination and tests to see if it comes from another planet
> 
> Before the procedure, I was of the NO member club as far as implants.... Now, Doc has initiated me into the implant club. He used four hemostatic clips; now I have to carry a little card to prove it. LOL.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear all went well.

Battery is an *SR626SW*. Quartz campers run a Miyota 2115 quartz module.


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> .... I just had the procedure done this morning. The Doc notes say it is a 40mm polyp that my F1 friends nicknamed 'cocoliso'. It will be sent for further examination and tests to see if it comes from another planet
> 
> Before the procedure, I was of the NO member club as far as implants.... Now, Doc has initiated me into the implant club. He used four hemostatic clips; now I have to carry a little card to prove it. LOL.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear all went well. May you see those watches tick off many more minutes!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Glad to hear all went well.
> 
> Battery is an *SR626SW*. Quartz campers run a Miyota 2115 quartz module.


Thank you... I was assuming that.. but wanted to make sure. I've been putting of going into cell changing mode. I have quite a list that I need to get to. That's when I really love the solars and automatics. 

Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Judging by this thread, there would appear to be plenty of never-ending love for Timex.  Lots of cool ones on display, too.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


Cool strap and watch!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Timex MK1 TW2R37300 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Timex MK1 TW2T10300 today. Happy New Year to all! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

In 2022 i had more than 6 watches which failed me via strap rapture. All of them with polymer straps. 3 Timex, 2 Casio and 1 Citizen.
New Years started with Timex leather band failing in spectacular manner. I was washing greens and while shaking off the water i sent This Timex flying off the wrist.
Genuine Timex replacement band. Which seem to last less than some plastic ones.
Bad thing about it it flew crystal down on the floor. No carpet. Few more chips.
Stem was fund 2 clicks out (how!!!).
And stopwatch hands seem to be off. But it working.

Happy new years....


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm glad the watch is OK. 
Sorry about the strap. It LOOKS like a nice one. 
Let us know your next move. Re-sew it? Hide glue? New strap? (Everyone has sales this time of year)-- In fact CheapestNatoStraps (now CNS) might be a good bet. Some of their stuff is really good. All depends how much you wanna spend.
Good luck- and glad tohear the watch made it. 
(Still take a licking, and keep on ticking, eh?)



Rocket1991 said:


> In 2022 i had more than 6 watches which failed me via strap rapture. All of them with polymer straps. 3 Timex, 2 Casio and 1 Citizen.
> New Years started with Timex leather band failing in spectacular manner. I was washing greens and while shaking off the water i sent This Timex flying off the wrist.
> Genuine Timex replacement band. Which seem to last less than some plastic ones.
> Bad thing about it it flew crystal down on the floor. No carpet. Few more chips.
> ...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I'm glad the watch is OK.
> Sorry about the strap. It LOOKS like a nice one.
> Let us know your next move. Re-sew it? Hide glue? New strap? (Everyone has sales this time of year)-- In fact CheapestNatoStraps (now CNS) might be a good bet. Some of their stuff is really good. All depends how much you wanna spend.
> Good luck- and glad tohear the watch made it.
> (Still take a licking, and keep on ticking, eh?)


It glued one. Stitching is just for show. I would probably get some NATO, rubber or canvas.
Surprising thing it started to operate Idiglo as night mode on digital. Any button press and it works.
So far i used glue on it.
Considering i was not wearing it that much i am surprised by amount of wear it got. Also since i liked strap and i have same on two other watches. May be i need to replace these too.
First time i have leather strap fail on me this way. I have many polymer ones crack (lost recently my digital Timex TV due to strap cracking).
I generally pass now on any Timex older than 3 years with integrated straps.
Most worrying part is just like with polymer straps i saw no warning signs.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

You can reset the hands position on the chrono by pulling the stem a adust the hands.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Weekender on a Monday. 😱


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#TimexTuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## keeper_ (Aug 14, 2019)

I haven't kept up with Timex in recent years, how have they been doing as of late? Especially their automatics.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

keeper_ said:


> I haven't kept up with Timex in recent years, how have they been doing as of late? Especially their automatics.


Mostly ticking.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

keeper_ said:


> I haven't kept up with Timex in recent years, how have they been doing as of late? Especially their automatics.


They usually get sold out. That should tell you how they are doing. 

Timex Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TN421 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

'65 English Marlin


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

HS graduation watch.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

19mm lugs call for some
strap creativity- on a Barton Silicone
Elite.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

The girlfriend has 4 different watches: a 2006 Raymond Weil, 1980's Casio digital, 1961 Omega Seamaster and a Seiko SKX013 modded (by me). But the Omega is now toast (Swatch in Switzerland would't do a full service on the movement - long story) and not worth fixing with our budgets, rendering her dressy gold watch category unfulfilled.

So, after much frustration searching among women's new watch choices, avoiding fashion brands and trying to stay under $650-ish, she happily found a watch that I also believe is uniquely elegant (textured dial!) with interesting proportions and amazing value - arriving in the mail soon - the below Timex 34mm gold-finish "Metropolitan" with mesh strap. Will post wrist pics soon.

Unfortunately, I believe Timex has now discontinued this watch, and replaced it with other variations (the "Transcend" and "Midtown") which we found to be less desireable.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder ms-1. indiglo on a black dial isn’t a huge success.


----------



## macdiesel (2 mo ago)

Timex Navi navigating snow


----------



## LMS70 (Oct 13, 2020)

Old Electric back on the wrist.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Tuesday Lives On!

TX Tuesday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TX Tuesday: Vintage edition


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------

